#ubuntu-it 2011-04-18
<pippo> pippo12
<pippo> ciao
<pippo> !list
<ubottu-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<enzotib> giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<Odo> Giorno
<xxlk2> ciao a tutti ho installato ubuntu nel netbook prima dava un sacco di problemi che poi ho risolto grazie a 1 di voi adesso l'unica grana che vorrei togliergli è l'avvio di ubuntu molto lento. Qualcuno può darmi una mano please?
<jester-> xxlk2: specifica il lento
<xxlk2> in pratica schiaccio il pulsante di accensione e ci sta tanto prima di entrare nel sistema
<xxlk2> almeno un 10 minuti
<jester-> xxlk2: che netbook è
<xxlk2> toshiba nb200
<xxlk2> poi mi è successa una cosa adesso all'avvio ha riscontrato 4 errori su 4 applet e le ho eliminate
<xxlk2> ci sta che forse potessero essere quelle
<jester-> xxlk2: resetta gnome
<jester-> !gnomereset | xxlk2
<xxlk2> come si fa?
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'gnomereset' not found
<jester-> xxlk2: e stacca eventuali effetti visivi attivi
<xxlk2> si quelli non ce li ho perchè sta viaggiando già alla configurazione minima
<jester-> xxlk2: rinomina le cartelle nascoste nella home: .gnome2 .config .gconf e .gconfd
<xxlk2> aspetta jester ora che mi viene in mente quell'altro utente che mi aveva dato una mano l'altra volta diceva di togliere gnome perchè non lo regge e di metterne un altro uno che cominciava per l oppure kubuntu....e altri 2 nomi
<jester-> xxlk2: prova a installare unity
<xxlk2> va bene cosa devo scrivere nel terminale?
<jester-> xxlk2: sudo apt-get install unity
<jester-> poi termini la sessione e rientri settando unity
<xxlk2> ok sta facendo
<xxlk2> ok ha finito
<xxlk2> ok ho terminato la sessione
<xxlk2> da dove lo setto unity?
<jester-> xxlk2: user e pass e poi guarda nel bordo inferiore della finestra
<xxlk2> scusa sarò impedito io ma non lo trovo qui ho da sinistra verso destra: italiano italia ubuntu netbook edition un pallino con un omino l'orologio e il pulsante di spegnimento
<jester-> xxlk2: termina sessione e sei nella finestra di login, mettendo user e pass compaiono dei memu sotto
<xxlk2> si mi sono apparse ste cose
<xxlk2> se clicco sull'omino mi da preferenze di accesso universale....provo a cliccare qui?
<jester-> xxlk2: adesso dovresti avere ubuntu
<jester-> clicca copra
<jester-> sopra
<xxlk2> mi da dall'alto verso il basso: recovery console, ubuntu edizione desktop, edizione desk mod sicura, netbook edition e user defined session
<jester-> xxlk2: è una di quelle voci
<xxlk2> capito....quale???
<jester-> xxlk2: netbook edition forse
<jester-> xxlk2: provali tutti eventualmente
<xxlk2> ok ora provo a spegnere e a riaccendere
<glpiana> ola
<xxlk2> niente è sempre lento
<xxlk2> ola glpiana
<glpiana> ola xxlk2
<xxlk2> ci mette tanto ad arrivare al login
<xxlk2> dopo dal login all'ambiente linux va normale
<xxlk2> e viaggia normale
<xxlk2> però è proprio lenta la fase dall'accensione al login
<jester-> xxlk2: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<xxlk2> ok sta eseguendo
<jester-> xxlk2: uname -r cosa riposnde
<jester-> risponde*
<xxlk2> ha dovuto scaricare circa una quarantina di mega di roba
<xxlk2> ecco ha finito
<jester-> xxlk2: uname -r cosa risponde
<xxlk2> non lo so
<jester-> xxlk2: dai il comando
<xxlk2> 2.6.35-28 generic
<jester-> xxlk2: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<xxlk2> ok si è aperta una finestra
<jester-> xxlk2: cerca sta riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<xxlk2> si trovata
<jester-> xxlk2: falla diventare GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" e salva
<xxlk2> ok
<jester-> xxlk2: sudo update-grub
<jester-> xxlk2: finito riavvia
<xxlk2> sudo update-grub
<xxlk2> ops scusa :)
<xxlk2> ok ha finito
<jester-> riavvia e dovresti vedere dove si impianta
<xxlk2> si
<xxlk2> dopo tutta una serie di scritte si è impiantato su /scrupts/init-bottom
<xxlk2> ecco ora è ripartito....è stato un pò più veloce rispetto a prima
<jester-> se si ferma qualche secondo è normale
<xxlk2> senti e se ci mettessi una versione più vecchia di ubuntu?mi parlavano bene della 10.04
<jester-> xxlk2: ma ha poi continuato normalmente?
<xxlk2> si però ho notato quando era nella netbook edition che sforzava ad aprire le varie cose
<xxlk2> invece ora che sono nella desktop va un pò più veloce
<xxlk2> però sempre lentino ecco
<jester-> xxlk2: con versioni precedenti non cambia niente, se il pc è deboluccio
<xxlk2> va bene allora lo tengo così provo a vedere se accendendolo e spegnendolo ci sta sempre tanto
<jester-> xxlk2: non mi pare ci stia piu tanto
<xxlk2> no si impalla qualche minuto qui su scripts init bottom poi va tranquillo
<xxlk2> prima ci stava di più
<xxlk2> come faccio a vedere se sta utilizzando unity?
<jester-> xxlk2: unity ha una sola barra a sinstra del desktop
<xxlk2> no qui ho le 2 classiche sopra e sotto
<jester-> allora non è unity
<xxlk2> unity è quello della versione netbook
<xxlk2> a parte c'è una barra anche sopra
<xxlk2> ok ti ringrazio x l'aiuto jester ciao
<Steeler> ciao, ho attaccato una scheda tv e il terminale mi dice: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/595436/ come posso fare per vederla?
<jester-> Steeler: trovargli il driver
<Steeler> jester-, come potrei fare?
<jester-> Steeler: gogol aiuta
<jester-> i forum ubuntu pure
<Steeler> jester-, sulla wiki di VRL questo modello non c'è, ma il chip è comune.
<Steeler> jester-, sulla wiki di V4L questo modello non c'è, ma il chip è comune.
<panda> Steeler: il driver e' gia' stato trovato e utilizzato, devi provarlo con un programma
<jester-> Steeler: è il chipset he conta
<Steeler> panda, vlc non la vede, nemmeno kaffeine, a me interessa solo vedere l'input video audio, non mi interessa la TV.
<jester-> Steeler: per il diggitale si usa kaffeine
<panda> Steeler: l'input e' selezionabile nel programma di solito
<Steeler> panda, da kaffeine dici?
<Steeler> panda, in kaffeine quel che dici te non c'è.
<panda> Steeler: kaffeine non lo conosco, ai tempi usavo mplayer, tvtime, kdetv, li si poteva selezionare la sorgente
<Steeler> panda, gnome player mi vede la webcam, ma questa scheda pare di no.
<panda> Steeler: ls -l /dev/video* che dice ?
<Steeler> panda, root@steeler-desktop:~# ls -l /dev/video
<Steeler> ls: impossibile accedere a /dev/video: File o directory non esistente
<Steeler> root@steeler-desktop:~#
<Steeler> panda, root@steeler-desktop:~# ls -l /dev/video*
<Steeler> crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 0 2011-04-18 11:08 /dev/video0
<Steeler> crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 1 2011-04-18 11:08 /dev/video1
<Steeler> root@steeler-desktop:~#
<FloodBotIt1> Steeler: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Steeler> panda, con VLC riesco a far funzionare solo l'audio della periferica esterna, il video non ci riesco..
<maddler> hello all!
<jester-> Steeler: proba kaffeine
<simonaG> hi
<jester-> hello simonaG
<simonaG> ciao jester-
<DGU> buongiorno
<DGU> ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere
<DGU> premetto che sono sotto zero con linux
<DGU> ho installato ubuntu 10.04 ma si avvia sempre windows 7
<DGU> il boot loader di ubuntu l'ho installato nella stessa partizione
<DGU> dev/sda2
<DGU> in dev/sda1 ho windows 7
<OverMe> dovevi metterlo in /dev/sda
<DGU> come posso fare partire grub all'avvio del pc?
<DGU> ciao massimo
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<DGU> mi aiuti perfavore?
<OverMe> te l'ho detto, metti il grub in /dev/sda
<DGU> ma ormai l'ho messo in dev/sda1
<DGU> devo reinstallare?
<OverMe> no, devi avviare dalla live
<OverMe> vieni qui e sistemiamo
<DGU> ma se lo metto in dev/sda dove lo mette? nel senso che le partizioni sono dev/sda1 e dev/sda2
<DGU> in sda si intente nell'mbr?
<OverMe> si
<DGU> ok
<DGU> pensavo che si potesse fare un collegamento nell'mbr
<angeloblu31> ciao
<angeloblu31> buon di a tutti
<angeloblu31> qualcuno in canale?
<massimo18> !quoalcuno | angeloblu31
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'quoalcuno'
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'quoalcuno' not found
<massimo18> ops
<massimo18> !qualcuno | angeloblu31
<ubot-it> angeloblu31: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ubottu-it> angeloblu31: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<angeloblu31> ragazzi un aiuto su eeepc cosa mi conviene installare?
<angeloblu31> xubuntu o ubuntu?
<angeloblu31> differenza tra alternate?
<angeloblu31> ?
<OverMe> xubuntu ha una interfaccia grafica un po' più leggera
<OverMe> ma anche ubuntu (desktop, non netbook) va bene
<angeloblu31> che differenza c'e' tra desktop e netbook
<OverMe> l'interfaccia grafica
<angeloblu31> sul sito ubuntu sta solo desktop
<angeloblu31> ti stai riferendo a quella alternate?
<OverMe> alternate è una cosa diversa
<OverMe> io sul sito vedo sia desktop che netbook
<angeloblu31> saresti cosi' gentile da spiegarmi la differenza tra alternate e normale?
<OverMe> alternate serve per installazioni con opzioni avanzate e con grafica ridotta
<angeloblu31> alternate posso installarla anche tramite unetbooting?
<OverMe> si ma ti consiglio le versione normale
<angeloblu31> ok ti ringrazio  dico cosi' perche' qualcuno mi aveva detto l'alternate
<enzotib> angeloblu31, alternate non è live, ci puoi fare solo l'installazione, senza prova preventiva
<angeloblu31> over come faccio a configurare amule?
<angeloblu31> mi dice che non sono connesso alla rete
<angeloblu31> ed2k
<OverMe> vai in reti e scegli un server
<angeloblu31> quale mi consigli?
<OverMe> quello con più files
<fabio333> bernabè ha detto basta emule
<angeloblu31> selezionato ma non mi da nulla
<fabio333> angeloblu31, ma hai premuto il primo pulsante in alto a destra?
<angeloblu31> ho id basso
<angeloblu31> filtraggio?
<angeloblu31> ok apposto
<angeloblu31> grazie ci sono riuscito
<angeloblu31> ragazzi chi usa puppy ?
<OverMe> !chat | angeloblu31
<ubot-it> angeloblu31: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubottu-it> angeloblu31: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<angeloblu31> ragazzi quindi per far schizzare il mio eeepc mi consigliate xbuntu?
<angeloblu31> posso installarlo tramite unetbooting via usb?
<OverMe> si
<angeloblu31> grazie over
<Steeler> cè un comando rm che elimina cartelle con tutti i file dentro?
<Steeler> rmdir non va.
<angeloblu31> altra domanda se mi dovesse capitare come gia' e' successo in passato che il mio ubuntu si riavvia con schermata nera x evitare di reinstallarlo da capo come posso fare?
<angeloblu31> c'e' qualcosa tipo ripristino di sistema?
<Chronos> per chiedere su natty devo usare un canale apparte, vero?
<OverMe> Steeler, rm -r
<OverMe> Chronos, #ubuntu-it+1
<Steeler> OverMe, steeler@steeler-desktop:/home$ rmdir -f freevo
<Steeler> rmdir: opzione non valida -- "f"
<Steeler> Usare «rmdir --help» per ulteriori informazioni.
<OverMe> Steeler, ho detto rm -r non rmdir -r
<angeloblu31> over cosa mi consigli ha letto la mia domanda?
<Steeler> OverMe, sorry
<K99Brain> !backup | angeloblu31
<ubot-it> angeloblu31: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<ubottu-it> angeloblu31: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<OverMe> angeloblu31, se non sai risolvere da solo basta che inserisci il cd (o la penna usb) che hai usato per l'installazione, fai partire la live, ti colleghi qui e risolviamo
<Steeler> OverMe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/595512/
<angeloblu31> grazie
<OverMe> Steeler, la / è una tua iniziativa?
<Steeler> OverMe, no
<Steeler> OverMe, ok ha funzionato
<OverMe> cioè tu hai una cartella /freevo ? nella root?
<angeloblu31> over ho un pentium con frequenza 800 e ram 250 con ubuntu va lentissimo cosa mi consigli?
<OverMe> metti xubuntu o lubuntu se vuoi stare più leggero
<angeloblu31> puppy no?
<OverMe> qua si parla di ubuntu
<angeloblu31> ok allora ti chiedo perche' no l'alternate
<angeloblu31> i pro e contro
<OverMe> l'alternate ti tira fuori un sistema pari pari a quello normale, cambia solo la procedura di installazione
<OverMe> è più leggero il programma per installare, ma non il risultato finale
<angeloblu31> da quello che  ho letto viene consigliata per sistemi con ram inferiore a 250
<angeloblu31> ok
<angeloblu31> Oggi x me e la prima volta che entro in canale
<OverMe> si, per l'installazione
<angeloblu31> 6 amministratore ?
<OverMe> di cosa?
<angeloblu31> del canale?
<OverMe> si sono operatore
<Steeler> Quando si CTRL-ALT+F4 appare un menu terminale full screen tipo dos, e non c'è possiblita di avviare nautilus e ed altre applicazioni da display, a cosa serve ?
<angeloblu31> quindi c'e' sempre qualcuno online per dare consigli?
<OverMe> il più delle volte
<angeloblu31> posso farti una domanda?
<angeloblu31> te usi ubuntu? :)
<angeloblu31> o altra distro
<OverMe> Steeler, avviare applicazioni che non usano X
<OverMe> angeloblu31, ubuntu
<Steeler> OverMe, cos'è X ?
<OverMe> il server grafico
<angeloblu31> over x velocizzare il tutto conviene virtualizzare ubuntu?
<OverMe> non ho mai visto velocizzare qualcosa virtualizzandolo
<angeloblu31> :)
<angeloblu31> facendolo partire da macchina virtuale
<angeloblu31> senza  install su hd
<OverMe> le risorse della macchina virtuale sono per forza inferiori a quelli della macchina fisica
<angeloblu31> qualcuno la pensa diversamente
<angeloblu31> consigli l'utilizzo di antivirus su ubuntu?
<OverMe> solo se devi controllare file di windows
<angeloblu31> ok
<angeloblu31> over ieri ho montato un eeepc con easypeasy
<angeloblu31> non male
<Steeler> <OverMe> Steeler, avviare applicazioni che non usano X <--- ma per avviare ubuntu via nautilus da li come si fa ?
<OverMe> cosa vuol dire "avviare ubuntu via nautilus"?
<Steeler> OverMe, per far partire il display insomma
<OverMe> sudo service gdm start      (o restart se era già avviato)
<Steeler> OverMe, me
<Steeler> OverMe, provo
<OverMe> comunque se spiegassi qual'è il problema sarebbe meglio
<OverMe> * ira funesta *
<Steeler> OverMe, provato, figo !
<Nico___> ehi...scusate ma è la prima volta che uso irc
<Nico___> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<OverMe> !chiedi | Nico___
<ubot-it> Nico___: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Nico___> ok... allora praticamente non mi si avvia più ubuntu (nemmeno in recovery mode) adesso sono sulla live
<Nico___> mi parte initframs
<Nico___> pardon initramfs
<OverMe> da terminale: sudo fdisk -l
<OverMe> metti nel pastebin
<OverMe> !paste | Nico___
<ubot-it> Nico___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nico___> ho postato
<Nico___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595537/
<Nico___> fra l'altro ho provato anche a dare un fsck ma mi dice che è già occupata
<OverMe> mmmm
<OverMe> allora è il classico problema risolvibile con finnix
<Nico___> finnix?
<OverMe> Nico___, scarica http://www.finnix.org/releases/101/finnix-101.iso , masterizza, fallo partire e al prompto fagli fare un fsck -f /dev/sda1
<OverMe> correggi eventuali errori e poi riavvia
<Nico___> ok... posso masterizzare anche se sto usando la live?
<OverMe> mmm no se il masterizzatore è già occupato
<Nico___> però se levo il cd la live non penso che mi funzioni lo stesso
<OverMe> eh no
<Nico___> farlo partire con una pendrive non è possibile?
<OverMe> si, installa unetbootin
<Nico___> ce l'ho fatta, ho masterizzato la pendrive
<Nico___> adesso devo riavviare?
<OverMe> si
<OverMe> fai partire da pendrive
<OverMe> quando arriva al prompt # scrivi fsck -f /dev/sda
<Nico___> ok perfetto
<Nico___> grazie, se avessi dei problemi torno dopo
<Etneo> ho 147 gb hdd vorrei dividerlo per darne 70 gb a windows da installare posso farlo con gparted?
<Etneo> ho fatto una domanda difficile?
<simofumi> ciao, chi mi può aiutare con un problema di spazio nel volume boot?
<K99Brain> Etneo, la cosa migliore è che installi win, deframmenti, poi da live con gparted riduci la partizaione di win a 70 e installi ubuntu nelllo spazio vuoto che si viene a creare
<simofumi> Ciao a tutti. Per poter permettere l'avanzamento da Ubuntu 10.04 alla versione 10.10  mi viene richiesto almeno 19Mb di spazio libero nel volume di boot e quindi di liberare tale volume da pacchetti temporanei di installazuioni precedenti. Così ho fatto, ho eliminato manualmente tali file (circa una quarantina di MB) ma senza alcun effetto sullo spazio libero nel volume. QUalcuno mi può aiutare? grazie
<K99Brain> simofumi, hai una partizione di boot separata?
<roshd> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi ???
<K99Brain> simofumi, ping
<K99Brain> !qualcuno | roshd
<ubot-it> roshd: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<simofumi> si, da 94Mb
<roshd> ho probelmi con la stampa in pdf
<K99Brain> simofumi, df -h
<roshd> scusate e' la prima volta che accedo
<K99Brain> !paste | simofumi
<ubot-it> simofumi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simofumi> ok, sorry ubot-it lo farò
<Etneo> K99Brain grazie
<simofumi> K99Brain, df -h nel terminale? che effetto ottengo?
<Etneo> ma se ho già linux installato?
<K99Brain> simofumi, ottieni gli spazi disponibili e totali, e lio vorrei vedere
<K99Brain> li*
<K99Brain> Etneo, hai solo linux, adesso?
<Etneo> si
<Etneo> 11,04
<K99Brain> Etneo, non ricordo bene, ma credo che l'installazione di win prenda tutto il disco
<Etneo> 11.04
<K99Brain> non so se hai scelta
<Etneo> significa ritornare con win poi fare quello che hai scritto
<simofumi> ecco il risultto http://paste.ubuntu.com/595584/
<Etneo> ma ancora 11.04 è instabile
<Etneo> uso la beta
<K99Brain> Etneo, la 11.04 esce il 28
<Etneo> si ma ce la beta
<K99Brain> !beta | Etneo
<ubot-it> Etneo: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Etneo> chiedevo solo altre cose al di fuori del beta
<K99Brain> simofumi, 95M per una partizione di boot è veramente poco
<K99Brain> simofumi, non potevi dargli almeno mezzo giga?
<Etneo> time-out
<simofumi> avevo seguito delle istruzioni per lartizionare, il problema è che con gparted non me la fa aumentare
<K99Brain> simofumi, comunque, dai questo: dpkg -l | grep -i linux-image
<simofumi> la barra verticale fa parte del comando?
<K99Brain> si
<simofumi> fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/595586/
<K99Brain> simofumi, sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.32-26-generic linux-image-2.6.32-27-generic linux-image-2.6.32-28-generic
<K99Brain> simofumi, così togli i kernel 26 27 e 28
<K99Brain> simofumi, e mantieni solo i 29 e 30, ovvero gli ultimi 2
<K99Brain> simofumi, dovrebbe liberarsi sufficiente spazio
<simofumi> fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/595589/
<simofumi> purtroppo solo 7 Mb. suppongo che non ci sia modo di aumentare lo spazio per la partizione boot
<K99Brain> non è sufficiente, uff
<K99Brain> simofumi, ls /boot
<simofumi> fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/595591/
<K99Brain> simofumi, io ho la stessa roba in boot, ma ho solo 34M occupati
<K99Brain> simofumi, vediamo cosa c'è di preciso
<K99Brain> simofumi, du -h /boot
<simofumi> ho eliminato manualmente dei file ma senza alcun effetto sul sizing. non vorrei aver fatto una stupidaggine
<K99Brain> simofumi, non eliminare a caso, rischi di far casino
<simofumi> infatti... fatto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595593/
<simofumi> K99Brain, se gentilissimo e di estremo aiuto, sto cercando di risolvere questo problema da mesi ma, ora devo proprio andare
<K99Brain> simofumi, ma hai cancellato i kernel ???
<simofumi> sinceramente penso di si..... quelli che non erano utilizzati credo......quanto ci possiamo trovare in rete?
<K99Brain> simofumi, ma anche quello in uso. se non ripristini non ti si riavvierà piu il sistema
<K99Brain> simofumi, ripristina tutto dal cestino
<simofumi> ma l'ho già riavviato almeno tre volte oggi, e poi nel cestinon non ho più nulla
<K99Brain> simofumi, sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.32-30-generic
<K99Brain> fallo, prima di riavviare
<simofumi> fatto
<simofumi> ora devo andare grazie infinite, se ci sei più tardi ti cerco. grazie ancora e buona serata
<K99Brain> di nulla
<K99Brain> ciao
<malato> ciao a tutti
<malato> fcalt ciao
<fcalt> ciao malato
<malato> c'è qualcuno??
<fcalt> ciao ragazzi........ho un problema con la cam  su ubuntu 10.04.......dopo un aggiornamento non funziona piu'...........
<fcalt> potete aiutarmi per favore grazie
<malato> per favore potete aiutare il mio amico fcalt???
<fcalt> help meeee
<malato> c'è qualche buon uomo qui in mezzo???
<reddos> ciao a tutti e uscito ubuntu11.04 32 bit mi date il link x fafore
<malato> reddos ho aggiornato ubuntu 10 e non mi funziona piu' la cam..
<malato> sai come posso risolvere il problema,,,
<reddos> non sapri brancolo anche io con la 11.04
<K99Brain> reddos, la 11.04 esce il 28
<K99Brain> malato, anzitutto prova cheese
<reddos> ok grazie
<malato> k99 adesso provo grazie,,,
<malato> quale installo di tutte quelle che trovo?
<malato> k99 ho istallato cheese ma non mi appare nel menu audio video
<K99Brain> malato, quella che si chiama cheese
<K99Brain> malato, avvialo da terminale
<malato> ok fatto ...mi vedo...
<malato> :)
<malato> adesso provo se ho problemi con skype
<malato> devo cambiare qualcosa da skype non mi funziona
<K99Brain> malato, altrimenti chiudi skype e poi da terminale prova ad avviarlo così: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<malato> ok grazie per l'aiuto non mi abbandonare ,,,;)
<Brady> raga, sabato ho attaccato il pc al mixer, e il mixer a 2 casse, ma quando ho fatto partire la musica, si sentiva da lontano,come se fosse in un tunnel, ho provato poi con un pc windows è il problema non c'era...come mai??
<malato> k99 grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<malato> siiiii puoooooo fareeeeeeeeeeeee!
<K99Brain> ahahahaa
<fcalt> grazieeeeeeee
<K99Brain> malato, adesso modifica il comando per avviare skype dal menu
<K99Brain> malato, avvia alacarte
<K99Brain> malato, cerca skype e nel comando metti quello con l'LD_PRELOAD
<fcalt> tutto??
<malato> ok sei un grande...non si vede che siamo inesperienti vero?
<fcalt> se vado nelle proprieta' di skype e cambio il comando non si apre piu' skype
<fcalt> dal mio desk.......dice impossibile lanciare
<K99Brain> fa cambiato il comando del menù
<K99Brain> va*
<malato> k99 è fcalt che in realtà ha il problema.. ma siccome si sta portando il cervello...
<K99Brain> click destro su applicazioni > modifica menu
<K99Brain> così si apre alacarte
<fcalt> ok....dopo faccio internet ...skype....proprieta
<K99Brain> esatto
<K99Brain> e nel campo "comando" metti:
<K99Brain> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<fcalt> cambio il comando ma dopo non si  apre piu'
<fcalt> devo aprirlo dal terminale
<K99Brain> uhm
<fcalt> questo non capisco
<fcalt> se apro da terminale è tutto ok
<fcalt> puoi aiutarmi???
<K99Brain> fcalt, prova a mettere questo come comando:
<K99Brain> bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype'
<K99Brain> cena
<K99Brain> a dopo
<fcalt> ok provo
<fcalt> ok grazie
<fcalt> buona cena ;)
<Brady> raga come mai quando attacco il pc alle casse si sente la musica distorta??
<simofumi> K99Brain, ci sei ancora?
<encryption> uso ubuntu 10.10 , ho connesso una stampante con ethernet... come faccio a farla riconoscere da ubuntu?
<Davide_G> encryption, che modello e'^
<Reghina> hi ...want to anable java..but do not know how!
<Reghina> anybody can help?
<Reghina> Ciao vorrei abilitare Java ...qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<Reghina> :)
<Reghina> Ciaooo
<enzotib> Reghina: java per i siti web? o per sviluppare?
<enzotib> o ancora per qualche applicazione basata su java?
<simofumi> help! http://paste.ubuntu.com/595630/
<enzotib> simofumi, ma non potevi scriverla qui la domanda?
<enzotib> simofumi, scrivi df in un terminale, e metti su pastebin
<Draco_> salve! ho un grosso problema, ho appena installato ubuntu 10.10 ridimensionando una partizione esistente
<Draco_> ora quella partizione non può essere letta
<Draco_> tra l'altro l'installer mi ha messo il bootloader sull'hd sbagliato
<Kitastra> ciao
<Draco_> c'è nessuno in casa?
<Kitastra> ripeti la domanda, non ero ancora entrato
<enzotib> Draco_, che significa "non può essere letta"?
<Draco_> che windows non riesce ad aprire quella partizione
<Draco_> non mi legge nemmeno l'etichetta
<enzotib> Draco_, cioè windows non si avvia?
<Kitastra> E la partizione è formattata in?
<Draco_> windows si avvia
<Draco_> ntfs
<Draco_> allora! situazione
<Draco_> HD1 IDE, 60 GB -> Windows
<Draco_> HD2 IDE, 120 GB Dati vari, sempre ntfs
<Kitastra> 1. che ver di Windows? 2. è sullo stesso disco?
<Draco_> HD3, SATA, 2 TB, ora divisono in 3 partizioni: due NTFS ed una EXT4
<Draco_> la seconda partizione NTFS di quest'ultimo disco, che è quella che ho ridimensionato, non è più leggibile
<Kitastra> se è XP è facile che non riesca ad accedere alla partizione
<Kitastra> e so il perchè
<Draco_> si, WinXp SP3
<Draco_> dimmi
<Kitastra> la tabella delle partizioni è fatta in formato MSDOS o altro?
<Kitastra> vai in gestore partizioni da Ubuntu e vedi
<Draco_> non ne ho idea, la creai io stesso da windows
<Draco_> quando ho comprato l'hd
<Kitastra> mhmmm
<Draco_> non posso andare in gestione partizioni di ubuntu, non mi parte perché ha messo il bootloader sul SATA
<Draco_> e non sono certo che la scheda madre supporti il boot da sata, francamente ora la mia priorità è recuperare i dati su quella partizione
<Kitastra> linux live e recuperi i dati
<Draco_> come esattamente?
<Draco_> il disco di installazione di ubuntu va bene?
<Kitastra> però, e vale come regola generale, sempre sullo stesso disco
<Draco_> spiegati meglio per cortesia
<Kitastra> i diversi OS sempre sullo stesso disco
<Kitastra> cmq... il fatto che tu abbia ridimensionato la partizione non è positivo
<Draco_> come regola generale, certo, ma ora non potevo, visto che ubuntu e winzoz su un hd da 60gb non ci vanno
<Kitastra> ok... bastava reinstallare
<Draco_> si ma io volevo appunto provare ubuntu prima di formattare tutto
<Draco_> per piacere, concentriamoci su come risolvere il problema ...
<Kitastra> anch'io ho imparato a mie spese che è meglio avere un disco per i dati e uno per i sistemi operativi
<Kitastra> come ti ho detto prova con una live di linux
<Draco_> si, io ho 3 dischi per i dati e due per i sistemi operativi
<Kitastra> però potrebbe non funzionare se il disco è stato chiuso male
<Kitastra> perchè linux non ha uno scandisck per le partizioni ntfs
<Draco_> l'altra partizione funge
<Kitastra> quindi dovresti provare a fixare lMBR di windows
<Kitastra> e accedere tramite windows
<Draco_> scusa, mi sa che non hai capito niente
<Draco_> in effetti ti mancava la prima parte
<Draco_> [21:10] <Draco_> salve! ho un grosso problema, ho appena installato ubuntu 10.10 ridimensionando una partizione esistente [21:10] <Draco_> ora quella partizione non può essere letta
<Draco_> ho 3 HD, sul primo c'è windows
<Draco_> sul secondo ci sono i dati
<Kitastra> riesci ad avviare windows
<Draco_> sul terzo pure, diviso in due partizioni
<Kitastra> riesci ad avviare windows?
<Draco_> ti sto parlando da windows
<Draco_> ora, su questo terzo hd
<Kitastra> scusa, com detto sono arrivato doop la domanda
<Draco_> ho ridimensionato una partizione per mettere ubuntu
<Draco_> mea culpa, dovevo riscrivere
<simofumi> enzotib: fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/595639/
<Draco_> ho ridimensionato l'ultima partizione
<Draco_> ti faccio uno screenshot
<Draco_> http://www.webalice.it/asimov12/images/Immagine.JPG
<Draco_> I:\ è la partizione che non si legge
<Draco_> come risolvo?
<enzotib> simofumi, ls -l /boot
<enzotib> simofumi, sempre su pastebin
<simofumi> enzotib, fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/595648/
<enzotib> simofumi, lo spazio su / c'è, è se /boot che scarseggia, puoi cancellare uno dei due kernel che hai installati, il più vecchio
<enzotib> su*
<enzotib> simofumi, dpkg -l | awk '/2.6.32-29/ { print $2 }'
<simofumi> enzotib, devo incollare tutta la stringa?
<enzotib> simofumi, sì
<simofumi> enzotib, questa la risposta linux-image-2.6.32-29-generic
<enzotib> Draco_, se non parti con livecd, e vieni qui da ubuntu, non possiamo fare molto
<enzotib> simofumi, sudo apt-get purge  linux-image-2.6.32-29-generic
<Draco_> a questo punto provo a far partire ubuntu, torno tra un po
<simofumi> enzotib, cosa sono questi 4 non completamente installati o rimossi. http://paste.ubuntu.com/595650/ procedo con Si
<enzotib> simofumi, non so, possiamo controllare, intanto rispondi di si
<simofumi> enzotib, fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/595651/
<enzotib> simofumi, sudo apt-get install
<enzotib> simofumi, prima di confermare, fammi leggere cosa dice
<simofumi> enzotib, non mi ha chiesto conferma http://paste.ubuntu.com/595654/
<simofumi> enzotib, purtroppo non ancora sifficiente spazio http://paste.ubuntu.com/595655/
<enzotib> simofumi, ls -l /boot, di nuovo
<enzotib> simofumi, altrimenti potresti rinunciare alla partizione di boot
<simofumi> enzotib, fattohttp://paste.ubuntu.com/595656/ . va bene per rinunciare alla partiziona, ma come devo procedere?
<simofumi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595656/
<enzotib> simofumi, vediamo...
<enzotib> simofumi, sudo mkdir /boot2
<simofumi> enzotib, fatto, nessuna risposta
<enzotib> simofumi, ok, aspetta un attimo
<enzotib> simofumi, sudo mount --move /boot /boot2
<simofumi> enzotib, fatto
<enzotib> simofumi, mount | grep boot
<simofumi> enzotib, fatto /dev/sda1 on /boot2 type reiserfs (rw,notail)
<MatteoR> salve
<enzotib> simofumi, sudo cp -a /boot2/. /boot
<simofumi> enzotib, fatto
<enzotib> simofumi, sudo diff -rq /boot /boot2
<enzotib> ciao MatteoR
<simofumi> enzotib, fatto
<enzotib> simofumi, grep boot /etc/fstab
<simofumi> enzotib, fatto, /dev/sda1       /boot           reiserfs notail          0       2
<enzotib> simofumi, sudo sed -ir 's|(^/dev/sda1)|#\1|' /etc/fstab
<simofumi> enzotib, fatto, sed: espressione -e #1, carattere 19: riferimento non valido \1 nel secondo membro del comando `s'
<enzotib> simofumi, l'hai copiata bene^
<enzotib> ?
<simofumi> enzotib, si, ci ho riprovato ora e mi da la stessa risposta
<enzotib> simofumi, ok, trovato: sudo sed -i -r 's|(^/dev/sda1)|#\1|' /etc/fstab
<enzotib> non so perché vuole le opzioni separate
<simofumi> enzotib, fatto, ok
<enzotib> simofumi, di nuovo: grep boot /etc/fstab
<simofumi> enzotib, fatto, #/dev/sda1       /boot           reiserfs notail          0       2
<enzotib> simofumi, ok, ora riavvia
<simofumi> enzotib, ok, grazie a dopo
<simofumi> enzotib, ma cosa abbiam fatto? spostato il contenuto ed elimninato la partizione boot?
<enzotib> simofumi, esatto
<simofumi> enzotib, grazie ancora, a dopo
<enzotib> simofumi, cioè la partizione è ancora lì, ma non serve più
<enzotib> e non sarà montata al reboot
<simofumi> enzotib, posso smontarla, formattarla ed utilizzarla per aumentare le altre patizioni? dopo questa goiro che riavvio
<enzotib> simofumi, sì, ma è piccola, più il tempo e il rischio di riorganizzare le partizioni, tanto vale considerarla persa,
<simofumi> enzotib, ok grazie
<Draco_> rieccomi!
<Draco_> ho, per modo di dire, recuperato i dati con un'applicazione apposita ... che mi ha messo 60gb di file in una sola cartella ... ma cmq ...
<Draco_> ora sono riuscito a far partire ubuntu
<Draco_> ma resta il problema di quella partizione, che faccio
<Draco_> enzotib, se ci sei batti un colpo
<enzotib> Draco_,
<Draco_> ti ricordi il mio problema, si?
<enzotib> Draco_, sì
<Draco_> ho il gestore dischi aperto
<Draco_> e a quanto pare ubuntu riesce ad aprire quella partizione senza problemi
<enzotib> Draco_, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> !pastebin | metti su pastebin
<ubot-it> metti su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Draco_> ok scusa, sto facendo un'altra copia dei file, visto che ubuntu riesce ad aprire l'hd
<Draco_> ci vorrà un po, ti faccio sapere quando ha finito ...
<enzotib> ok
<Draco_> il programma che ho usanto sotto windows mi ha recuperato i dati senza la struttura delle directory, una cosa inguardabile insomma
<Draco_> se  mi scrivi la procedura, me la segno e dopo la provo, nel caso tu non dovessi esserci tra un'ora ...
<enzotib> Draco_, non ho in mente ancora niente, volevo vedere ubuntu come vede il disco, se lo vede con ntfs, e magari tentare un ntfsfix sperando che poi windows lo veda
<Draco_> si, lo vede come ntfs
<Draco_> ed apre la partizione senza problemi
<Draco_> quello che penso io è che il guaio l'ha fatto grub
<Draco_> mettendo i file per il boot su I:\
<Draco_> che tra l'altro è pure una partizione logica
<enzotib> no, grub non tocca la tabella delle partizioni, non credo che abbia colpa
<Draco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595679/
<Draco_> la partizione che da problemi è sda5
<Draco_> pare
<Draco_> su sdb c'è winzoz, su sdc solo dati
<Draco_> intanto che copia cerchiamo di identificare il problema magari ...
<enzotib> Draco_, sudo blkid
<Draco_> non mi interrompe la copia, vero?
<enzotib> Draco_, no
<Draco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595687/
<enzotib> Draco_, non vedo niente di strano, proverei un ntfsfix (quando hai finito)
<Draco_> sudo ntfsfix?
<Draco_> in console? e basta?
<enzotib> Draco_, però se recuperi i dati, puoi riformattarla da windows, poi ubuntu di sicuro la vede
<Draco_> hai ragione
<enzotib> Draco_, sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda5, però devi smontarla prima
<enzotib> Draco_, ti resta il problema di bootare con ubuntu
<Draco_> no no, quello lo faccio da bios
<Draco_> come ho fatto ora insomma
<enzotib> una bella scocciatura, insomma
<Draco_> me lo sono meritato, la prossima volta ste operazioni le faccio da partition magic
<Draco_> e uso l'iso alternate ...
<Draco_> in ogni caso ti ringrazio, tra un'ora che ha finito, provo e ti faccio sapere
<Draco_> nel frattempo potresti rispondere ad un paio di domande generiche?
<enzotib> se posso
<Draco_> la più importante prima ... firefox 4 dove sta? -.-
<enzotib> Draco_, sulla versione attuale di ubuntu non c'è nei repo ufficiali,
<Draco_> qui c'è installata la 3.6 e nel gestore del software non lo vedo
<enzotib> bisogna usare cose esterne
<Draco_> capisco, devo fare a mano?
<Draco_> non che sappia come fare
<enzotib> Draco_, ci sono dei ppa
<Draco_> ppa?
<Draco_> perdonami, non sono pratico di linux
<enzotib> Draco_, è un acronimo, non ricordo esattamente cosa significa
<enzotib> Draco_, comunque conosci cosa sono i repositories?
<Draco_> no ...
<enzotib> sono dei server che contengono dei software pronti per essere installati, quelli che vedi nel gestore software
<Draco_> capisco
<enzotib> tu puoi aggiungere altri repositories e c'è anche quello per firefox 4
<Draco_> comprendo
<enzotib> va fatto sempre con cautela, perché questi repositories esterni possono creare conflitti con il software esistente sul sistema
<enzotib> se uno vuole andare sul sicuro, aspetta che ff4 sia inglobato nei repo ufficiali
<enzotib> e a fine mese c'è la nuova versione di ubuntu che avrà ff4
<Draco_> come avrai notato, a me piace far casini :)
<Draco_> vediamo se il resto c'è ...
<Draco_> thunderbird c'è, videolan c'è ...
<Draco_> l'installazione di thunderbird mi da un errore
<Draco_> c'è un modo per spostare i tasti "-" ed "X" delle finestre a destra
<Draco_> ?
<Draco_> benedettidio, a chi è venuto in mente di metterli a sinistra
<Ola86> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ola86> ciao raga
<Draco_> salve
<Draco_> Ola86, sai come spostare i tasti "chiudi", "riduci ad icona" ed "ingrandisci" in cima ad ogni finstra, a DESTRA
<MatteoR> ciao Ola86
<Ola86> prova semplicemente a cambiare tema....
<Draco_> come faccio?
<Ola86> a me servirebbe invece aggiornare un Sistema 10.10 che si trova dietro un proxy....
<Ola86> teasto dx sulla scrivania....
<Ola86> poi vai nella sezione modifica tema
<Draco_> nei temi in lista quei tasti sono tutti a destra, strano
<Ola86> allora metti un tema che ha i tasti a dx
<Draco_> rileggi scusa
<Ola86> cosa c'è di strano se i tasti sono a dx?
<Draco_> che sono 16 anni che uso winzoz e sono abituato ad averli a destra
<Ola86> si ok! La posizione dei tasti della finistre e dettata dal tema.... se vuoi i tasti a dx scegli un tema con i tasti a dx... se non ti piacciono i temi preinstallati ce ne sono altri on line
<enzotib> Draco_, puoi modificare la posizione con gconf-editor
<Ola86> ciao enzo...
<enzotib> ciao Ola86
<Ola86> buona sera
<Ola86> dovrei aggiornare un sistema dietro un proxy.. sai come posso fare?
<enzotib> aggiornamento normale, non di release?
<Ola86> aggiornamento pacchetti....
<Ola86> aggiornamenti normali.. quelli post prima installazione...
<Ola86> dovrei configurare i proxy...
<enzotib> in un terminale: export http_proxy="http://proxy.server:port/"
<Ola86> come si fa... non ricordo?
<enzotib> varrà solo in quel terminale, fino a che non lo chiudi
<enzotib> altrimenti puoi impostarlo globalmente
<Ola86> forse meglio impostarlo globalemente...
<Ola86> come faccio?
<Draco_> enzotib, dove lo trov questo gconf?
<enzotib> Ola86, sono sulla beta1 di natty, non ricordo bene, però su Sistema->Preferenze o Sistema->Amministrazione dovresti trovare: proxy di rete
<enzotib> Draco_, Alt-F2 e scrivi gconf-editor
<Ola86> si quello ho già provato... ma in realtà non funzina per tutto...
<Ola86> funziona solo per certe applicazioni...
<Ola86> vabè.. non fa nulla domani cercherò..
<Ola86> grazie.. buona notte a tutti
<Draco_> ok, ora?
<enzotib> Draco vai su /apps/metacity/general
<Draco_> ok
<enzotib> Draco_, sotto questo ramo dovrebbe esserci button_layout
<enzotib> cosa contiene?
<Draco_> close,minimize,maximize:
<enzotib> ecco, modifica mettendo i due punti all'inizio anziché alla fine
<Draco_> hehe
<Draco_> ora i tasti sono invertiti ... asp
<enzotib> vabbè, hai capito come fare, immagino
<Draco_> si si, fatto, grazie
<Draco_> ovviamente, non mi vede la scheda audio ...
<Draco_> c'è un equivalente del "gestione periferiche" di windows?
<Draco_> vorrei controllare cos'altro non vede
<enzotib> Draco_, da terminale: sudo lshw -short, ti chiede la password tua, scrivila alla cieca
<enzotib> ora devo andare, ciao
<Draco_> buona notte
<Draco_> grazie mille
<Draco_> qualcun'altro può aiutarmi con questo problema dell'audio?
<_Zer0_> ^bot
<_Zer0_> come funge il bot?
<_Zer0_> ?
<_Zer0_> _
<_Zer0_> `help
<_Zer0_> $help
<_Zer0_> *help
<_Zer0_> ^help
<_Zer0_> .help
<_Zer0_> %help
<Dany> scusate perchè la "modalità" della barra di search google in firefox è diversa dalla "standard"?
<Dany> mi sak emi sono spiegato malissimo
<Dany> nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-19
<Guest21359> ciao
<nuovonik> ciao
<nuovonik> ho bisogno di una dritta pls
<nuovonik> qualcuno, se c'e', mi aiuta?
<glpiana> ola
<vinclomb> ciao ragazzi, mi servirebbe sapere il comando per lanciare chrome da terminale
<vinclomb> me lo dareste gentilmente?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<vinclomb> per chromium è chromium-browser
<vinclomb> e per chrome?
<glpiana> vinclomb, se scrivi chrom e premi tab due volte che scelte ti da?
<vinclomb> controllo
<vinclomb> non esce quello relativo a chrome ma solo a chromium e altri programmi
<glpiana> vinclomb, come hai installato chrome? da pacchetto deb?
<vinclomb> l'ho installata da pacchetto deb, è la beta 12.0.733.0 dev
<vinclomb> ma il comando nn lo trovo
<Odo> Giorno
<vinclomb> mi serve per aprire gli articoli di liferea direttamente in chrome, così me li traduce in automatico
<glpiana> vinclomb, in un terminale digita: dpkg -l | grep chrome
<glpiana> vinclomb, che ti elenca?
<vinclomb> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/595854/
<glpiana> vinclomb, digita: dpkg -L google-chrome-unstable
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> vinclomb, anzi, dpkg -L google-chrome-unstable | grep bin
<vinclomb> ma la L maiuscola?
<vinclomb> glpiana: /usr/bin
<vinclomb> glpiana: /usr/bin/google-chrome
<glpiana> vinclomb, lo avvii digitando google-chrome
<vinclomb> glpiana: sei un genio,grazie
<glpiana> -.-
<vinclomb> glpiana: per cosi poco? bhè io non ci ero arrivato ed utilizzo ubuntu dal 2007, 2 sò le cose, o tu 6 un genio o io sono un....
<vinclomb> sarà la seconda? :-))
<vinclomb> ciao a tutti!!!
<glpiana> la seconda che hai detto (cit.)   ;)
<vinclomb> glpiana: ;-D
<OLA> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<OLA> ciao raga
<Guest85127> ciao ragazzuoli
<Guest85127> c'è nessuno che può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Guest85127, a fare cosa?
<Guest85127> ciao
<Guest85127> dovrei aggiornare un sistema Xubuntu 10.04 che si trova dietro un proxy...
<Guest85127> 10.10 scusa...
<Guest85127> ho già seguito una guida ma niente da fare...
<Guest85127> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/Apt?highlight=%28proxy%29#Impostare_un_proxy_per_il_download_dei_pacchetti
<glpiana> Guest85127, spiega che problemi incontri
<Guest85127> mi da un errore nel terminale
<glpiana> !paste | Guest85127
<ubot-it> Guest85127: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest85127> Error opening terminal: unknown.
<glpiana> Guest85127, dando che comando?
<Guest85127> quello che p nella guida, sudo nano /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Gilberto> buongiorno, scusate, in che cartella linux mette le applicazioni?
<jester-> Gilberto: eseguibili in /usr/bin
<Gilberto> grazie
<Guest85127> jesterrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Guest85127> dovrei aggiornare un sistema Xubuntu 10.04 che si trova dietro un proxy...
<panda> Guest85127: echo $TERM cosa risponde ?
<jester-> Guest85127: devi settare apt per il proxy
<Guest85127> come si fa?
<jester-> Guest85127: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AptProxy
<Guest85127> non posso installare nulla sono dietro ad un proxy....
<jester-> Guest85127: leggi la guida
<Guest85127> dovrei prima configurare il sistema a passare tramite proxy...
<Guest85127> ho letto, ma io non posso installare apt-proxy....
<Guest85127> sono già dietro ad un proxy
<OverMe> <panda> Guest85127: echo $TERM cosa risponde ?
<Guest85127> e se do il comando sudo apt-get install apt-proxy, naturlamente mi dice che non può reperire i pacchetti...
<Guest85127> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595870/
<Guest85127> ho cercato anche tramite il mitco google, ma nulla....
<Guest85127> non ho trovato nulla che mi guidi a modificare qualche fantomatco file .conf per far capire al mio benedetto sistema che deve passare tramite un proxy per aggiornarsi e per scaricare la applicazioni
<OverMe> <panda> Guest85127: echo $TERM cosa risponde ?
<enzotib> -.-
<Guest85127> tutti morti?
<OverMe> Guest85127, ce la fai a rispondere?
<Guest85127> a cosa?
<OverMe> <panda> Guest85127: echo $TERM cosa risponde ?
<Guest85127> cosa vuol dire?
<Guest85127> che devo fare?
<OverMe> devi scrivere echo $TERM
<Guest85127> dumb
<Guest85127> fatto mi dice quello
<enzotib> Guest85127, ma sei in virtual console, terminale grafico, ssh, o cosa?
<Draco_> buondì, avrei un problema con la lan, dovrei forzare ubuntu a connettersi a 10mps al posto dei canonici 100mps, come posso fare?
<Guest85127> terminale
<panda> Guest85127: dai export TERM=xterm e poi riprova a fare sudo nano ...
<Guest85127> è uscita una schermata....
<Guest85127> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://192.168.0.5:8080"
<Guest85127> è questo quello che devo inserire
<Guest85127> ?
<jester-> Guest85127: cat /etc/apt/apt.conf e metti nel paste
<panda> se quello e' il tuo proxy e non ha bisogno di credenziali, si (non mi ricordo se le chiede interattivamente mi pare di no)
<Guest85127> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest85127> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595876/
<Guest85127> in realtà ha bisogno di credenziali....
<jester-> Guest85127: sicuro l'indirizzo proxy è fasullo
<jester-> Guest85127: deve essere Acquire::http::proxy “http://username:password@indirizzo_proxy:porta″;
<Guest85127> no no è quello 192.168.0.5
<Guest85127> le virgolette devo metterle
<Guest85127> ?
<jester-> Guest85127: Acquire::http::proxy “http://username:password@indirizzo_proxy:porta″;
<jester-> Guest85127: hai scritto il file a capocchia
<jester-> Acquire::http::proxy “http://username:password@192.168.0.5:8080″;
<jester-> Guest85127: e metti user e pass
<Guest85127> fatto...
<Guest85127> ora?
<jester-> Guest85127: fa vedere che hai messo
<Guest85127> provo a vedere se installa la lingua...
<jester-> Guest85127: fa vedere che hai messo
<jester-> Guest85127: e devi dare sudo apt-get update
<Guest85127> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595878/
<jester-> Guest85127: sudo apt-get update
<Guest85127> ok? tutto ok?
<jester-> Guest85127: so sbagliate le virgolette
<Guest85127> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595879/
<OverMe> Guest85127, edita il file e metti le virgolette umane che sono queste "
<OverMe> sia in cima che in fondo
<Guest85127> fatto.... va tutto
<Guest85127> grazie raga...
<Guest85127> mitici come sempre...
<Guest85127> :)
<Guest85127> mi avete salvato da insulti sicuri....
<enzotib> se vuoi ti insultiamo noi
<Guest85127> anche no...
<Guest85127> cmq xubuntu per i pc datati è una bomba... è la prima volta che lo provo....
<enzotib> attento che se esplode ti fai male :)
<Guest85127> non esplode.... ci ho messo le mani io....
<Guest85127> invece kubuntu... a cosa serve??
<Guest85127> quando si utilizza?
<jester-> Guest85127: kubuntu è lo stesso sistema con una grafica diversa
<jester-> cosi come ubuntu-desktop
<Guest85127> capit...
<Guest85127> grazie raga... alla prox...
<Guest85127> ciaooooooooooooooooo
<angeloblu31> buon di a tutti
<angeloblu31> ci sono operatori?
<jester-> angeloblu31: ??
<angeloblu31> non riesco a fare una videochiamata con emesene
<angeloblu31> dall altra parte l'utente windows
<jester-> angeloblu31: cioè?
<angeloblu31> riesco soltanto a scrivere ma quando cerco di fare una videoconferenza web cam non va
<angeloblu31> qualcuno dice che le videoconferenze su emesene non si possono fare
<jester-> angeloblu31: non uso emesene ma amsn nemmeno funza per una questione di protocollo microsoft incompatibile
<angeloblu31> esiste una soluzione?
<jester-> angeloblu31: ripieate su skype
<jester-> ripiegate*
<angeloblu31> posso installare messanger tramite wine?
<jester-> prova
<angeloblu31> sai se qualcuno ci e' riuscito?
<jester-> angeloblu31: google dicono abbia una buona videochat
<angeloblu31> google?
<jester-> angeloblu31: non lo so ma provare non costa niente
<angeloblu31> quindi dovrei scaricare in file standalone msn?
<lupen3> !ciaooo a tutti
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciaooo a tutti'
<lupen3> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lupen3> grazie
<lupen3> sapresti dirmi come fare per trovare il cd di una telecamera panasonic vdr-d160
<panda> lupen3: il CD ?
<lupen3> non riesco a passare i filmati registrati sul cd a pc
<lupen3> si la telecamera aveva un cd di istallazione per pc
<lupen3> in modo tale da istallare sul pc e poi scaricare i fail dal cd registrato con la telecamera
<lupen3> che sarebbero quei cd piccoli
<lupen3> panda ci sei
<lupen3> hai capito cosa intendo
<Lexmark> Buongiorno
<Lexmark> Ho un problema con una stampante wireless
<Lexmark> Che sotto GNOME funziona perfettamente
<Lexmark> Mentre, se installata allo stesso modo sullo stesso PC (ma con la versione KDE della 10.10) non funziona.
<lupen3> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<Lexmark> O meglio, se stampo la pagina di prova dal programmino della Lexmark funziona
<jester-> Lexmark: chiedi a peace- in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lexmark> ma se provo a stampare da qualunque programma non funziona.
<Lexmark> grazie jester-
<jester-> lupen3: gogol puo aiutarti
<lupen3> ma non ce la faccio
<lupen3> ho provato addirittura stavo prendento un virus
<lupen3> e poi mi da delle pagine in inglese e non ci capisco niente
<lupen3> me lo potete cercare
<Lexmark> lupen3: che problema hai? Un virus?
<Lexmark> Devi proprio esserti impegnato per aver trovato un virus, lo linki?
<jester-> lupen3: comunque non penso che nel cd ci sia il driver per linux
<lupen3> no quando stavo cercando il cd in una pagina web mi dava minaccia di virus ma co windows
<lupen3> io lo volevo fare con windos
<lupen3> ma se collego la telecamera con il pc e uso linux si puo riuscire ad aprire questi cd
<lupen3> o ci vuole un programma adatto
<jester-> lupen3: serve il suo driver
<jester-> lupen3: cerca qui dentro http://www.panasonic.it/html/it_IT/Prodotti/VDR-D160/Sommario/945451/index.html
<lupen3> e questo non trovo e non so come trovarlo
<lupen3> provo li
<lupen3> mi da la pagina in quel sito ma non so come fare per trovare i driv
<jester-> comincia a scaricarti il manuale e a leggerlo
<lupen3> quello in pdf
<lupen3> mi fa scaricare prima adobe
<panda> lupen3: se colleghi la telecamera tramite firewire o usb non dovrebbe essere necessario un driver, hai gia' provato a collegarla e provare un programma tipo "kino" ?
<angeloblu31> ragazzi una mano per installare msn con wine
<lupen3> lo collegata
<lupen3> con windows ma mi da il cd vuoto
<lupen3> vorrei provare a collegarla con ubuntu
<lupen3> che ne pensi
<enzotib> lupen3, l'italiano ringrazia
<lupen3> scusa
<panda> lupen3: ma non puoi prendere il CD e metterlo in un lettore ? non fai prima ?
<lupen3> e il cd quello piccolo
<panda> lupen3: i cd slot-in che io sappia sui non sono molto diffusi sui pc , quindi dovresti avere un lettore compatibile, comunque prova a collegare la camera e lanciare il prgramma kino, se te la vede sei gia' a posto.
<lupen3> ok
<lupen3> provo
<Diels-Alder> in ubuntu si possono disassemblare file exe?
<panda> !find disassemble exe
<ubot-it> exe is not a valid distribution ['karmic', 'lucid', 'maverick']
<panda> uhm ..
<panda> !info ht | Diels-Alder
<ubot-it> ht (source: ht): Viewer/editor/analyser (mostly) for executables. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-1 (maverick), package size 617 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<Shin3> \o
<K99Brain> oppure anche con nasm
<K99Brain> credo
<Diels-Alder> uhm l'uso di ht?
<int80h> ciao
<thetom> ragazzi sto installando joomla sul mio server ubuntu, ma non riesco ad abilitare la mod_rewrite di apache, mi direste come fare?
<panda> thetom: sudo a2enmod rewrite
<panda> thetom: poi credo che ti dica di riavviare il server
<thetom> panda: grazie mille!!! funziona!!!!
<thetom> panda: gentilmente mi spiegheresti come settare in modo corretto i permessi dei file e delle cartelle di joomla?
<thetom> da quello che ho capito il proprietario di tutto dovrebbe essere www-data, ma non ho capito come fare poi per l'utente ftp
<thetom> credo di dover aggiungere l'utente ftp al gruppo www-data ma non sono sicuro.
<DiabloBasic> salve a tutti
<pietro__> salve
<pietro__> cerco aiuto su un problema di avvio di ubuntu
<pietro__> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare
<Claudinux> !qualcuno | pietro__
<ubot-it> pietro__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pietro__> scusa ma è la prima volta che accedo alla chat
<pietro__> il problema è che alcuni giorni fa' il pc si è spento lo vado ad avviare e in alto a sinistra mi compare la scritta che il gestore di alimentazione gnome non è stato configurato correttamente ma io non avendo fatto nolla non so come rimediare ho seguito alcuni link che descriveveno una procedura ma non funziona
<Olaaa> buongiorno ragazzi
<Olaaa> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Olaaa> sto provendo a vedere la mia rete LAN di casa con ubuntu desktop 10.10, ma purtroppo quando clicco su "rete" nel menù "risorse" mi esce fuori una finestra che dice  "Impossible mostrare <<network:///>>" e sotto dice: "Impossible gestire le posizioni <<network:>> con Nautilus"
<Olaaa> come posso rimediare?
<pietro__> ragazzi qualche risposta
<pietro__> sto impazzendo
<pietro__> o provato a disistallare e reistallare ma la connessione come si attiva da terminale
<Olaaa> ciao pietro!!
<pietro__> Problema di installazione. I valori predefiniti per la configurazione di gestione alimentazione gnome non sono stati installati correttamente. Contattare l’amministratore di sistema.
<Olaaa> bo.. non mi è mai capitato... è un notebook?
<pietro__> questo è il mess che mi compare all'avvio ora mi trovo ad operare con una versione di ubuntu 9.10 in live distro
<Olaaa> bo.. non mi è mai capitato... è un notebook?
<pietro__> si notebook acer  aspire 5720
<Olaaa> terminale: sudo apt-get upgrade
<pietro__> ho provato a farlo antrando in terminale con i tasti ctrl+alt-f1, mi dice che non riesce a trovare i link forse per mancato collegamento ad internet come faccio
<pietro__> come si stabbilisce la connessione tramite terminale con wifi
<Olaaa> non hai la possibilità di collegarlo con cavo per il momento?
<pietro__> si poteri
<pietro__> potrei
<pietro__> come procedo ?
<Olaaa> attacca il cavo al modem o router....
<Olaaa> semplice...
<Olaaa> poi digita quel comando che ti ho dato....
<pietro__> ma riavvio o posso anche da distro ?
<Olaaa> cosa??? collegare il cavo puoi farlo anche da live
<pietro__> dare il comAndo da terminale
<Olaaa> fallo...
<Olaaa> come mai usi live cd??
<Olaaa> installalo..
<Andrea__> ciao raga
<Andrea__> !caht
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'caht'
<Andrea__> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Andrea__> problemi con nautilus...
<Andrea__> help me???
<panda> Andrea__: su http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1278395 suggeriscono di fare sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends
<Andrea__> comando dato... vediamo...
<Andrea__> si dovrebbe imparare bene l'inglese....
<Andrea__> azz...
<Andrea__> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Andrea__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595996/
<Andrea__> errori???
<Andrea__> secondo me si
<panda> Andrea__: sapere l'inglese e' fra i requisiti per l'installazione di ubuntu: un pc la ram il disco e l'inglese
<panda> Andrea__: tutto normale
<Andrea__> i primi tre ci siamo... è il 4° che da problemi...
<Andrea__> sicuro...
<Andrea__> ???
<Andrea__> tutto normale??
<pietro__> il sistema operativo  non mi fa entrare all' avvio si blocca con quel messaggio e cosi per chiedere info ho fatto il boot da cd
<Andrea__> quindi panda...
<Andrea__> dovrei segarlo il mio pc??? :)
<pietro__> sono poco pratico di ubuntu ma sto imparando con le varie cose che mi capitano
<pietro__> ricapitolando apro il terminale mi posto root e do il comando collegandolo col cavo
<Andrea__> comando quale??
<pietro__> apt-get upgrade
<Andrea__> per cosa? problema??
<pietro__> Problema di installazione. I valori predefiniti per la configurazione di gestione alimentazione gnome non sono stati installati correttamente. Contattare l’amministratore di sistema.
<pietro__> questo compare all'avvio
<Andrea__> purtroppo non so aiutarti io...
<Andrea__> prima prova a fare gli aggiornamenti e poi rivedi...
<Andrea__> magari con qualche aggiornamento va!
<pietro__> si ma gli aggiornamenti li devo fare da live o riavviando il pc ed entrando in tty
<Andrea__> non so... mi spiace...
<Andrea__> anche io è da poco che utilizzo unut
<Andrea__> ubuntu
<Stefano_Gig> Ciao a tutti ^^
<nicola88> ciao a tutti... chi mi aiuta ad usare "play on linux"?
<AndreaG> sarebbe?
<panda> sarebbe fuori dal supporto ubuntu
<Stefano_Gig> Ciao a tutti ^^
<Stefano_Gig> Qualcuo mi saprebbe dire un programma alternativo a virtualbox?
<attempt> vmware? non e' free
<Stefano_Gig> Grazie, si infatti avevo già visto questo programma ma come giustamente dici non e free...
<Stefano_Gig> Altro non c'è niente?
<AndreaG> editare il fstab...
<AndreaG> qualcuno sà...???
<Stefano_Gig> mmm...No ad essere sincero...
<Stefano_Gig> Di che si tratta?
<AndreaG> azz...
<attempt> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<AndreaG> file di montaggio automatico di dischi...
<Stefano_Gig> grazie guardo subito...
<AndreaG> già letta la guida per la cronaca, ma avrei neccessità di aiuto..
<AndreaG> per avitare di fare danni consistenti
<attempt> non e' per te Stefano_Gig
<attempt> non conosco altro a vbox e vmware.
<Stefano_Gig> Ah scusami :) ...pensavo stessi rispondendo a me, chiedo scusa :)
<attempt> AndreaG che devi fare di preciso?
<glpiana> Stefano_Gig, c'è vmware, a pagamento però
<sonny_> ciao a tutti
<AndreaG> devo montare un HD all'avvio
<panda> Stefano_Gig: qemu
<AndreaG> ho già reperito l'UUID
<AndreaG> del mio hd..
<attempt> sudo fdisk -l in terminale AndreaG e metti in paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Stefano_Gig> Grazie <panda> guardo subito...
<AndreaG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596027/
<sonny_> ciao
<sonny_> chi usa ubuntu 11.04?
<Stefano_Gig> Panda: grazie stasera quando torno dall'ufficio lo provo subito...
<sonny_> chi sa come si personalizza la barra laterale del nuovo ubuntu?
<glpiana> sonny_, per supporto su ubuntu 11.04 passa al canale #ubuntu-it+1
<attempt> qual'e' il disco che devi montare?
<AndreaG> devo metterlo ancora
<Stefano_Gig> Pure io, sono ancora alla 10.10
<sonny_> grazie
<attempt> il 320 gb?
<AndreaG> si
<AndreaG> quello
<Stefano_Gig> Sonny cos'hai la beta dell'11.04
<attempt> AndreaG sudo gedit /etc/fstab in terminale e lascia il terminale aperto
<AndreaG> asp..
<AndreaG> asp..
<AndreaG> compare ugualemente li ancora se non è montato§???
<attempt> se leggi lo vedi.
<AndreaG> dove??
<attempt> nel tuo paste
<AndreaG> ho letto... ma purtroppo se ho chiesto aiuto non so dove lo vedo!!
<AndreaG> la parte in alto..?
<attempt> il tuo paste riga 15 alla riga 23 vedi il suo punto di mount il nome partizione.
<attempt> vedi il primo disco sda ha 3 partizioni. il secondo sdb ha una partizione.
<AndreaG> quale è il punto di mount...
<AndreaG> si quello l'ho visto... ma nel secondo dove è scritto il punto di mount
<AndreaG> ?
<attempt> e' la partizione sdb1 di sdb. unica partizione peraltro
<AndreaG> ok..
<AndreaG> dimmi come devo fare!!!
<AndreaG> sono tutto tuo
<attempt> apri terminale
<AndreaG> fatto e fatto anche l'apertura di file con sudo
<attempt> sudo gedit /etc/fstab. non chiudere il terminale. ti si apre il file fstab.
<AndreaG> già fatto
<attempt> aggiungi in fondo una riga
<AndreaG> ok
<Stefano_Gig> AndreaG sul forum di ubuntu c'è un trd che credo risolva i tuoi problemi:http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/NtfsLetturaScrittura
<Stefano_Gig> se ti può aiutare...
<AndreaG> già sto facendo grazie stefano
<attempt> /dev/sdb1        /media/sdb1           ntfs          noauto,rw,user,umask=0       0        0
<Stefano_Gig> ok ^^
<attempt> scrivila identica.
<AndreaG> copiata...
<AndreaG> :)
<AndreaG> ora però mi devi spiegare cose diavolo mi hai fatto scrivere!! :)
<attempt> salva il file
<attempt> chiudi il terminale
<AndreaG> almeno così la prox volta faccio da solo..
<AndreaG> fatto
<AndreaG> ora... riavvio?
<attempt> aggiunto il disco a fstab indicata la partizione, il filesistem, come lo deve montare, che e' leggibile e scrivibile da user (cioe' te) con tutti i permessi.
<attempt> guide che spiegano ne trovi mille. riavvia.
<AndreaG> quindi quando lo monta lui si chiamerà: sdb1 in mount??
<AndreaG> ok riavvio a dp...
<attempt> si in media vedrai sdb1 che e' il suo nome
<panda> attempt: non era un disco usb ?
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> devo installare
<esulu> Adobe Flash Player 10.2.159.1
<esulu> ho provato a fare sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<esulu> mi chiedo come mai non riesco a vedere niente da youtube
<esulu> ?
<OverMe> esulu, dpkg -l | egrep 'gnash|swf|flash|nspug|ndis'
<OverMe> sbatti nel pastebin
<esulu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596033/
<esulu> OverMe:
<attempt> panda non ha mai parlato di usb.
<OverMe> esulu, hai riavviato il browser dopo averlo installato?
<esulu> OverMe: BHO
<esulu> adesso si
<OverMe> e?
<esulu> si
<esulu> adesso va
<esulu> che scemo che sono
<esulu> grazie OverMe
<MatteoR> ciao a tutti
<jok> sera
<angeloblu31> salve
<angeloblu31> ci sono operatori?
<enzotib> angeloblu31, chiedi e basta
<angeloblu31> videochiamata da msn
<angeloblu31> a me non va
<angeloblu31> enzotib quindi?
<enzotib> angeloblu31, quindi cosa?
<angeloblu31> per fare una videochiamata tramite msn
<angeloblu31> amsn
<angeloblu31> emesene
<angeloblu31> la videochiamata non viene supportata
<enzotib> angeloblu31, non ho detto che io ti avrei risposto (anche se lo avrei fatto se sapessi la risposta); ti ho solo pregato di chiedere senza tanti preamboli: chi sa rispondere e ha tempo di farlo ti risponderà
<angeloblu31> ah ecco
<MatteoR> Salve
<glpiana> ola
<andrea1> posso installare ubuntu 10.04 su win xp scaricando direttamente dal sito?
<attempt> andrea1 scaricati la iso live desktop.
<attempt> la puoi provare dal disco
<attempt> e poi volendo anche installare.
<andrea1> ma se vado su questo sito http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer    posso evitare di scaricare la iso?
<attempt> andrea1 forse e' wubi mai usato io. si tratta di installare ubuntu dentro windows come un qualunque programma che installi in windows. serve piu' che altro per provarlo.
<attempt> si e' wubi
<glpiana> !wubi | andrea1
<ubot-it> andrea1: wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<attempt> andrea1 si con wubi  scarichi e installi penso.
<andrea1> ok grazie, ci provo
<andrea1> tutto ok e funzionante, grazie ancora
 * xfire78xx sera
<Pr0IbIt0> qualcuno ha dimestichezza con collegamenti hdmi?
<xalo1> ciao è possibile modificare il file di configurazione di ndiswrapper per abilitare le chiavi wep??
<miki> raga dopo aver instalato mcbuntu ho fatto un upgrade dal terminale e mi esce questo errore Configurazione di language-selector-common (0.6.7)... dpkg: errore nell'elaborare language-selector-common (--configure):  il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 2 dpkg: problemi con le dipendenze impediscono la configurazione di language-selector:  language-selector dipende da language-selector-comm
<miki> mi date una mano?
<xalo1> ciao è possibile modificare il file di configurazione di ndiswrapper per abilitare le chiavi wep??
<enzotib> miki: che comando hai dato?
<miki> enzotib: ho dato sudo pudate, poi sudo upgrade
<miki> e mi da questo errore
<miki> strano no?
<miki> come faccio?
<xalo1> nessuno mi risponde??
<miki> enzotib: mi dai na mano?
<enzotib> miki: intendi sudo apt-get update e sudoa apt-get upgrade
<enzotib> miki: metti tutto su pastebin
<miki> si
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<miki> enzotib: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/596283/
<miki> enzotib: fammi sapere che soluzione trovo
<miki> grazie
<enzotib> miki: proviamo: sudo apt-get purge language-selector language-selector-common, ma prima di eventualmente confermare, fammi vedere cosa dice
<miki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596286/
<miki> ecco
<enzotib> miki: vai
<miki> perfetto, tutto come prima, grazie mille enzotib !
<enzotib> miki non avevo finito, che fretta
<xalo1> ciao come posso modificare i file .conf di ndiswrapper per far funzionare le chiavi wep con la mia scheda di rete???
<xalo1> è urgente sono mesi mesi che cerco di far funzionare questa scheda di rete e ora ci sono quasi forse
<xalo1> help
<arcangelus> ciao!
<arcangelus> ao
<arcangelus> ao
<arcangelus> ao
<arcangelus> ao
<FloodBotIt1> arcangelus: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-20
<ix_> ciao a tutti
<ALiENr0x> salve raga avrei un problema leggermente grave che mi assilla da qualche tempo
<ALiENr0x> praticamente avvolte mentre sto usando normalmente ubuntu
<ALiENr0x> si blocca totalmente tutto gnome
<ALiENr0x> riesco solo a muovere il mouse, e mi costringe a riavviare forzatamente
<ALiENr0x> cosa posso fare? Grazie
<ubboneb> buonasera/mattina a tutti! :p sapreste indicarmi come italianizzare FF 4.0 che ho installato da "Firefox Stable Channel Packages"? Il pacchetto per la traduzione ITA è già installato ed ho settato la lingua oure in "about:config"... Non so più che pesci prendere... :/
<yvesBsAs> ubboneb, prova con questa estensione
<yvesBsAs> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/4.0/linux-i686/xpi/it.xpi
<yvesBsAs> però è strano, dovrebbe rilevare la lingua ed installarla in automatico
<ubboneb> yvesBsAs: nella sezione lingue dei componenti aggiuntivi mi dice che il plugin è per FF .16 e nn è compatibile... O.o ank tu ore piccole ah? ;)
<yvesBsAs> no, io son su altro fuso orario, spetta che vedo il mio da dove arriva
<ubboneb> yvesBsAs: ahn... non è che devo far purge o non-so-cosa?
<ubboneb> yvesBsAs: dico per eliminare la precedente .16?
<yvesBsAs> no, frena, se sgami la cartella della home perdi segnalibri e tutto il resto
<ubboneb> yvesBsAs: nn ho niente, ho installato ieri
<yvesBsAs> ok, vedi se trovi in gestore pacchetti firefox.i18n
<ubboneb> yvesBsAs: ok, cm si cerca con apt-get?
<yvesBsAs> spetta
<ubboneb> oh, già ke c siamo, ti domando: come mai Unity è lento e imberlato rispetto a GNOME normale? Sto usando la netBook Remix 10.10 su un portatilino
<yvesBsAs> ubboneb, mai visto unity, non saprei, proviamo una cosa, non hai ne segnalibri ne altro da salvare?
<ubboneb> niente di niente
<yvesBsAs> proviamo a rimuovere la cartella delle impostazioni, con firefox chiuso, da terminale, dai questo comando
<ubboneb> 'spetta che sono con synaptics...
<yvesBsAs> rm -R ~/.mozilla
<yvesBsAs> synaptic non disturba
<ubboneb> forse manca il "pacchetto fittizzio della lingua italiana" O.o sennò rado al suolo .mozilla
<ubboneb> installo quello e vedo ke combina
<yvesBsAs> prova già a radere al suolo .mozilla
<yvesBsAs> prima di installare cose che forse non servono
<ubboneb> ok
<ubboneb> devo chiudere xkè sono in webchat, torno subito
<ubboneb> yvesBsAs: scusami, ora FF crasha d brutto ed ho dovuto installare Chromium
<yvesBsAs> cancellando la cartella del profilo?
<ubboneb> esattamente
<yvesBsAs> stranissimo, facciamo una prova, lo rimuoviamo per intero e lo reinstalli, ma prima di aprirlo rimuovi la cartella nascosta
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get purge firefox
<yvesBsAs> e quindi lo reinstalli
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get clean
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install firefox
<yvesBsAs> rimuovi la cartella
<yvesBsAs> rm -R ~/.mozilla
<yvesBsAs> e lo avvii
<yvesBsAs> per l'italiano, se non appare, ti ho trovato il link
<ubboneb> ok
<ubboneb> sto già purgando se usando synaptics gli ho dato rimuovi completamente?
<yvesBsAs> fallo da terminale, è più facile vedere un errore se appare
<yvesBsAs> chiudi prima synaptic
<ubboneb> yvesBsAs: fatto. c'è un modo per fare un check dell0integrità del sistema (check albero dipendenza, pacchetti orfani, librerie)?
<yvesBsAs> se dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install
<yvesBsAs> cosa risponde nella stringa 0installati 0 aggiornati 0 da rimuovere?
<yvesBsAs> (lo 0 è come esempio)
<ubboneb> 0 per tutti e 15 da aggiornare
<yvesBsAs> prova ad aggiornare
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ubboneb> finito... Ora? Installo FF?
<yvesBsAs> si
<ubboneb> 1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/ maverick/main firefox i386 4.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~mfs~maverick1
<yvesBsAs> e perchè usi i ppa? in maverick non c'è il ff4?
<ubboneb> no
<yvesBsAs> ok, sono su Lucid ancora, non lo sapevo
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se si installa
<ubboneb> magari da bravo niubbo son andato a complicarmi lka vita, ma l'ultimo aggiornamento fatto mi dava la .16 :p
<ubboneb> ora rimuovo la cartella prima di avviare FF?
<yvesBsAs> si
<yvesBsAs> e controlla se crasha
<ubboneb> yvesBsAs: :D :D lanciato da terminale-> pulito pulito!!! Troppo paziente, grazie!!!
<yvesBsAs> è in italiano?
<ubboneb> yesss
<yvesBsAs> ok, perfetto :D
<yvesBsAs> buona continuazione :XD
<ubboneb> yvesBsAs: già!!! grassie!!!
<yvesBsAs> di nulla
 * ubboneb mi merito una bella dormita ora-> grazie a yvesBsAs! Notte, notte!
<Chronos> salve, sono dell'idea che 400MB di RAM per il mio Kubuntu a crudo e con servizi inutili (quali nepomuk, powerdevil o bluez) disabilitati sia un po' troppo...in giro ho letto che farsi l'istallazione della versione server e poi installarsi a mano i pacchetti kde sia meglio...voi che ne pensate?
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<Draco_> buongiorno
<Draco_> ho installato 7z dal software center, ma non mi appare nell'elenco applicazioni
<Draco_> qualche idea?
<Draco_> tra l'altro ho scaricato anche alcuni programmi, sotto forma di archivio, qualcuno puo spiegarmi la procedura per installarli?
<enzotib> Draco_, non credo che 7z abbia un'interfaccia grafica, lo usi da terminale, oppure lo usa file-roller per te
<Draco_> ma come, non l'hanno fatta oppure è solo questa versione del software center?
<enzotib> Draco_, ma a che ti serve l'interfaccia?
<Draco_> sigh
<enzotib> Draco_, sei ancora windowsiano nell'anima
<Draco_> enzo, io ti sono grato per il tuo aiuto, ma il modo in cui, sia qui che sul canale in inglese, mi viene risposto ad una domanda con un'altra domanda, mi da ai nervi
<enzotib> Draco_, Alt-F2 file-roller
<massimo18> uhm
<Draco_> se me lo scarico dal sito di 7z, la gui c'è?
<enzotib> Draco_, io volevo farti capire che non devi cercare di rendere ubuntu come windows, ma imparare come si fanno le cose con ubuntu
<enzotib> ripeto: Draco_, Alt-F2 file-roller
<glpiana> Draco_, no. 7z viene gestito da file-roller come altri formati di archivi compressi
<Draco_> enzo, io non voglio cercare di rendere ubuntu come windows
<enzotib> d'accordo
<Draco_> vorrei solo usare le mie applicazioni preferite, delle quali il 90% sono open source, se non è chiedere troppo
<Draco_> anche su windows uso firefox,  uso thunderbird, uso pidgin
<Draco_> uso openoffice
<enzotib> Draco_, per aprire un archivio ci fai doppio click, per crearlo tasto destro sulla cartella->comprimi e scegli il formato, non basta?
<Draco_> preferirei avere un interfaccia familiare
<Draco_> in realtà vorrei installare winrar ...
<glpiana> Draco_, per installare winrar ti serve windows
<Draco_> no c'è anche la versione per linux
<glpiana> Draco_, se invece vuoi gestire i file rar ti bastano o rar o unrar
<Draco_> nonostante il nome del programma :)
<enzotib> Draco_, winrar non è opensource
<Draco_> lo so
<Draco_> infatti prima ho specificato "il 90%"
<massimo18> -.-
<Draco_> vorrei solo conoscere la procedura per installare un'applicazione, generica, sotto ubuntu
<glpiana> !info unrar
<ubot-it> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.10-1 (maverick), package size 100 kB, installed size 252 kB
<Draco_> si l'ho anche messo quello
<glpiana> Draco_, per installare i programmi hai più scelte: il software center, synaptic e apt-get o aptitude da terminale
<Draco_> per installare un programma non presente nell'elenco del software mantenuto da ubuntu o chi per lui
<Draco_> tipo, da file sorgente
<enzotib> Draco_, dove prendi il software, o nel pacco stesso, dovrebbero esserci delle istruzioni
<glpiana> !sorgenti | Draco_
<ubot-it> Draco_: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<enzotib> Draco_, non c'è un criterio generale
<Draco_> ecco, il link è d'aiuto, grazie
<Draco_> ecco, guarda quanto è lento sto file roller, un archivio di 85mb ci sta mettendo una vita ad estrarlo ...
<Stefano_Gig> Ciao a tutti :)
<panda> Draco_: la filosofia e' quella di avere tanti piccoli programmi che fanno una cosa e bene. per avere l'equivalente di winrar in linux ci vogliono almeno 2 pacchetti: front-end grafico e  libreria di compressione. In questo caso file roller fa da frontend GUI, e 7zip e' la libreria. quando installi la libreria, il front-end non cambia, quindi 7zip non ti spunta nei menu perche' a fargli da GUI ci pensa gia' fileroller.
<Draco_> un kill, ,come si fa il kill?
<glpiana> Draco_, kill seguito dal PID del programma che vuoi killare
<glpiana> Draco_, oppure killall nomeprogramma
<glpiana> Draco_, o xkill e poi clicchi col teschio sulla finetsra che deve morire
<glpiana> Draco_, oppure ancora apri il monitor di sistema e fai come faresti in windows
<Draco_> ok l'ultimo metodo ha funzionato
<glpiana> Draco_, sì, funzionano anche gli altri comunque
<Draco_> dal monitor non andava, e neanche scrivendo l'id del processo ...
<glpiana> Draco_, allora potevi dare un  kill -9 pid
<glpiana> Draco_, chiudere la finestra con xkill non necessariamente corrisponde a terminare il programma
<Draco_> so ho presente
<Draco_> si*
<Draco_> ecco, questo programma l'ho semplicemente estratto da una parte e funge
<Draco_> ma come sistemarlo per bene in /usr assieme agli altri programmi?
<glpiana> Draco_, su questo canale c'è supporto solo per i programmi presenti nei repository
<glpiana> Draco_, non c'è supporto per la compilazione
<glpiana> Draco_, eventualmente chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Draco_> capisco
<glpiana> Draco_, comunque da quel che ho capito non l'hai compilato. è un binario già usabile. ti basta metterlo ad esempio in /usr/bin
<Draco_> va bene grazie
<Draco_> saluti
<Draco_> ah cavolo
<Draco_> un'ultima cosa, vorrei settare grub, come faccio?
<Draco_> cambiare le voci nel menù, il tempo a disposizione, ecc.
<Draco_> grub è il nome del bootloader si?
<Draco_> non vorrei dire stupidaggini
<panda> !grub | Draco_
<ubot-it> Draco_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<panda> Draco_: grub sta per GRand Unified Bootloader.
<Draco_> grazie, ciao
<saso_> ciao a tutti scanner hp 3520c ubuntu 10.4 effettua le scansioni solo come foto (e quindi i documenti vengono malissimo) e non riesco ad utilizzare un profilo che utilizzi la gradazaione di grigio. Chi mi da gentilmente una mano?
<kunta_> grande aiuto, ho sullo stesso disco la versione di unbuntu 9,10 , xp e la 10.10. che ho installato aggiornato da pochi giorni.
<kunta_> in fase di installazione ho optato per mantenere il le preferenze di bese. non so come spiegare alla fine praticamente mi ritrovo0 non maverick ma non noto nessun cambiamento
<kunta_> inoltre quando cicco sul punto interrogativo ? per ricchiedere aiuto  il sistema cfarica ma non parte la pagina. che ho combinato???
<kunta_> *freferenze di base ho preferito mantenere le stesse ipostaziono??? significa che non cambio niente'
<kunta_> per entrare in chat mi sono dovuto ricollegare con la versione 9.10
<kunta_> come posso controllare se l'aggiornamento alla versione 10.10 è andato a buon fine
<kunta_> ripasso + tardi??
<kunta_> provo a rispiegare il tutto??
<kunta_> ho  aggioranato,la versione 10.04 alla 10,10, maverick ma non funziona qualcosa, gia dalla pagina iniziale devo essere io a dare l'inpout per avviare il sistema (per scegliere qule far partire
<kunta_> mentre prima dopo 10 sec. partiva in automatico. adesso non riesco a reimpostarlo.
<kunta_> inoltre quando clicco sul punto ? per richiedere assisteza, il sistema carica ma la pagina si risconnette. come mai
<glpiana> kunta_, per impostare il timout all'avvio edita /etc/default/grub come spiegato nella guida che farò seguire e poi dai sudo update-grub
<glpiana> !grub | kunta_
<Shin3> mi son perso un pezzo o non va il bot-tano?
<massimo18> Shin3: ?
<kunta_> ciao. come faccio a collegarmi da un 'altro pc a questa chat, mi confermate l'indirizzo  cosi riesco i tempo reale a fare le dovute modifiche
<Aizram> scegli il server freenode e il canale #ubuntu-it
<kunta_> perchè hai scritto!grub
<esulu> we
<kunta_> da terminale edito i comandi come soprra?
<kunta__> che faccio
<ALiENr0x> salve ragazzi qualcuno sa dirmi come poter usare in AWN l'intellihide anche se avere attivo il taskmanager? Grazie
<Carmine> ho installato natty beta 2, quando uscirà natty ufficialmente, cosa succede alla mia installazione?
<glpiana> Carmine, quello che succede tutte le volte. aggiornando avrai il sistema aggiornato
<Carmine> glpiana, quindi non risulta più la beta 2, ma semplicemente come un'installazione nuova di natty al rilascio giusto?
<glpiana> più o meno
<ivan72> hai fatto  una macchina virtuale carmine?
<glpiana> !beta | Carmine vai sull'altro canale
<glpiana> non c'è il bot -.-
<Carmine> ivan72, no no
<glpiana> Carmine, vai su #ubuntu-it+1 che è dedicato
<ivan72> allora devi rispristinare la vecchia versione
<Carmine> ivan72, cioè? Non funziona che al rilascio ufficiale di natty è come se avessi installato da 0?
<ivan72> devi copiare I files un hd esterno
<enzotib> ivan72, ma stai sparando frasi a caso?
<ivan72> no
<ivan72> enzotib
<ivan72> tu hai bisogno del dottore
<ivan72> ehi
<ivan72> natty beta 2 è un'altra versione
<ivan72> chiaro?
<ivan72> e nn  si può tornare indietro
<ivan72> ok enzotib
<ivan72> ?
<Carmine> ivan72, forse hai frainteso la mia domanda :)
<ivan72> dimmi carmine
<Carmine> io mi riferivo all'aggiornamente della beta2 quando esce la versione definitiva
<ivan72> a breve
<Carmine> cosa devo fare dopo? Beh semplicemente nulla! I repo son sempre quelli, quindi non devo fare nulla :D
<Odo> Carmine,  | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<ivan72> qui dice il 28 di  aprile
<ivan72> ma credo ci vorrà qualche altro giorno rispetto a questa data
<ivan72> ok carmine?
<Odo> ivan72, in che senso ci vorra' qualche altro giorno?
<ivan72> per I repositely
<Odo> i repo che?
<ivan72> reposetely
<ivan72> ok?
<Odo> ha ha ha ha ha , ok cerco su google  :)
<jester-> hihihi
<OverMe> trolol
<Carmine> lool
<Carmine> ma continua a non capire le mia domanda, btw vabbè, ho trovato la risposta su #ubuntu-it+1 :)
<Tbwt> !image
<ubottu-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Tbwt> perché non me li fa' selezionare & installare ? -> http://imagebin.org/149270
<Tbwt> perché non me li fa' selezionare & installare ? -> http://imagebin.org/149270
<Tbwt> perché non me li fa' selezionare & installare ? -> http://imagebin.org/149270
<OverMe> ti si è incantato il disco?
<Tbwt> OverMe: sai spiegarmi il motivo?
<OverMe> so spiegarti che ripetere la stessa cosa 20 volte in un minuto non serve a niente
<Tbwt> spero che mi sai anche rispondere alla domanda vbb
<OverMe> chiudi quello, apri un terminale: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tbwt> fatto poi?
<OverMe> fai vedere cosa dice
<OverMe> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Tbwt> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596554/
<OverMe> disinstalla firmware-b43-installer
<Tbwt> OverMe: come faccio a disinstallarlo?
<OverMe> che versione stai usando?
<Tbwt> OverMe: ubuntu 10.10
<OverMe> uname -a
<Tbwt> Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 18:42:20 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<OverMe> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge firmware-b43-installer
<OverMe> metti tutto nel paste
<Tbwt> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596555/
<OverMe> ora sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OverMe> sempre in paste
<Tbwt> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596556/
<OverMe> allora mancherà qualche pacchetto aggiornato nei repo, aspetta qualche ora e riprova
<Tbwt> ok grazie
<Tbwt> pensavo c fosse 1 comando per aggiornare i repo
<OverMe> te l'ho già fatto fare
<Tbwt> ah ok . quindi il problema è nel server repo?
<OverMe> si, tra un po' si risolverà
<Tbwt> speriamo è da 1 po' di giorni che mi da quell errore
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti volevo scrivere uno script bash che semplicemente esegue una serie di comandi uno dietro l'altro e che aspetta che il comando prencedente sia terminato prima di far partire il succesivo
<Diels-Alder> idee su cosa usare?
<Odo> Diels-Alder,  ;
<Diels-Alder> dime
<Odo> Diels-Alder, punto e virgola
<OverMe> o && se ti interessa che non proceda se il comando precedente fallisce
<Diels-Alder> ok meglio && allora
<Diels-Alder> per andare a capo posso farlo senza problemi
<Diels-Alder> o deve essere su singola riga &&??
<Tbwt> OverMe: secondo te, è meglio unity o gnome?
<OverMe> Tbwt, non ho provato nessuno dei due ancora
<jester-> meglio la bionda o la rossa?
<OverMe> la calva
<panda> Diels-Alder: su una stessa riga, se vuoi mandare a capo metti un \ alla fine della riga
<Diels-Alder> ottimo grazie
<jester-> OverMe: preferisco un po di pilu
<Tbwt> vbb bye
<jester-> = la cosa è soggettiva
<MrGecko93> buonasera..è questo il canale ufficiale di assistenza ubuntu?
<glpiana> sì
<jester-> MrGecko93: yess
<MrGecko93> ok grazie =)
<MatteoR> Salve a tutti
<giordano> salve a voi della rete
<MatteoR> ciao giordano
<giordano> mi potreste ricordare il nome del pacchetto che gestisce le reti wi-fi della brandcom?
<glpiana> giordano, su che versione di ubuntu?
<giordano> sto testando macbuntu 10.10
<panda> giordano: broadcom
<glpiana> firmware-b43-installer giordano
<glpiana> oppure b43-fwcutter
<glpiana> giordano, ma dovrebbe proportelo il gestore dei driver
<glpiana> giordano, in ogni caso macbuntu non è una derivata ufficiale di ubuntu e qui non ha supporto
<giordano> sarebbe a dire che muore
<glpiana> eh?
<giordano> volevo dire che non ci saranno aggiornamenti
<giordano> volevo dire che non ci saranno aggiornamenti?
<glpiana> giordano, no, vuol dire che in questo canale non c'è supporto per macbuntu
<giordano> fammi capire, io pensavo che la base fosse la stessa e che cambiava solo l'aspeto grafico
<glpiana> giordano, qui il support è per ubuntu, kubutnu, xubuntu ed edubuntu. e bon, nessun'altra derivata
<glpiana> *supporto
<jok> seraù
<jok> sera scusate
<jok> volevo chiedere un aiuto ho installato una ubuntu 10.04 e nonostante le altre partizioni siano regolarmente montate con ntfs-3g le icone sul desktop non appaiono...segue
<jok> sono andato sull'editor di configurazione e spuntato le relative icone per essere visibili sul desktop ma non appaiono lo stesso consigli??
<enzotib> jok, dove le hai montate?
<jok> come da indicazione da installazione /window/sda ecc
<enzotib> jok, se non sono montate in /media, nautilus non le mostra sul desktop
<jok> ahh non sapevo...
<jok> nessun rimedio allora?
<enzotib> cambiare il punto di mount
<jok> uhm non vorrei combinare casini...
<jok> non è che sia molto pratico
<enzotib> jok, se mi fai vedere il file /etc/fstab, te lo modifico io e ti dico che altro fare
<jok> ok due minuti e su un altro pc... tnx
<enzotib> jok, non so se ci sono tra due minuti, se vuoi si può fare anche in un altro momento, io sono sempre qui
<jok> grazie ok
<jok> posso incollarlo qui?
<jok> grazie comunque ho risolto è bastato lanciare ntfs-3g e cambiare il punto di mount in /media/sdaxx
<jok> tnx
<MrGecko93> buonasera..
<MrGecko93> esistono degli script per irc tipo quelli che ci sono per windows?
<MrGecko93> naturalmente per ubuntu
<MatteoR> MrGecko93: A quali script ti riferisci?
<MatteoR> MrGecko93: Usavi un programma particolare?
<Andrea__> Ciao raga....
<Andrea__> ho installato 7zip nel pc per gestire i file zip, 7zip e rar....
<Andrea__> come faccio a dire ad ubuntu che deve utilizzare 7 zip...???
<Andrea__> !caht
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'caht' not found
<Andrea__> !chat
<ubottu-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MatteoR> Andrea__: Devi aprire un file compresso specifico?
<linux> non riesco a scarire da una rete aziendale
<linux> exit
<linux> ciao vado
<Carmine> o_O
<MatteoR> O.o
<angeloblu31> salve buona sera a tutti
<angeloblu31> ragazzi qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<MatteoR> angeloblu31: esponi pure il tuo problema
<MatteoR> !qualcuno | angeloblu31
<ubottu-it> angeloblu31: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<angeloblu31> fare videochiamate da ubuntu su msn
<angeloblu31> amsn o emesene non va
<MatteoR> angeloblu31: hai già testato la webcam?
<angeloblu31> si con skype non ci sono problemi
<angeloblu31> pero' se voglio fare una videoconferenza verso utente windows su msn non va
<MatteoR> angeloblu31: che errori ti danno amsn e emesene?
<angeloblu31> in sostanza loro non ricevono la mia richiesta di avviare la web
<MatteoR> angeloblu31: Da quello che mi ricordo quando usavo amsn, la webcam dovevi prima configurarla
<angeloblu31> mi dice le impost audio e video sono state disabilitate in quest versione
<MatteoR> angeloblu31: Che versione di ubuntu hai?
<shineee> sera
<shineee> ho un problema con grub
<shineee> non si avvia il pc e ora sono da live su usb
<shineee> ho cercato di seguire la guida ma senza i risultati sperati
<enzotib> shineee: sudo fdisk -l, su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shineee> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/596663/
<shineee> `o enzotib
<shineee> o/ enzotib
<enzotib> shineee: non ti avevo chiesto questo, comunque
<shineee> ops
<shineee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596665/
<shineee> pardon
<shineee> messo male mi sa
<enzotib> shineee: sudo blkid
<enzotib> shineee: sempre su pastebin
<enzotib> shineee: usa pastebin per ogni cosa che ti chiedo, a meno che non siano al massimo tre righe
<shineee> 4
<shineee> cmq uso pastebin
<enzotib> shineee: meglio, il bot potrebbe kickarti
<shineee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596669/
<shineee> si lo so
<enzotib> shineee: ma cosa hai fatto prima che succedesse questo?
<shineee> uhm ieri sera sono stato ad un corso base c ma al di la del classico semplice programmino Hello word non ho fatto niente
<shineee> cmq il problema sarebbe_
<shineee> uhm no nho la tastiera impostata bene
<enzotib> shineee: sarebbe che la partizione principale non risulta ext4 come dovrebbe
<shineee> a boh
<shineee> ripeto al di la di quello no ho fatto niente e sinceramente e` l aseconda volta che lo fa
<enzotib> shineee: sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/tmp/sda1 count=10 bs=1M
<shineee> questo lo copio
<enzotib> shineee: e poi: file /tmp/sda1
<enzotib> shineee: sì
<shineee> non riuscirei mai a scriverlo giusto
<enzotib> shineee: dammi l'output solo del secondo comando
<shineee> /tmp/sda1: Linux rev 323168775.0 ext2 filesystem data, UUID=00000000-0100-0000-0000-00000b000000 (needs journal recovery) (errors) (extents) (64bit)
<enzotib> shineee: mount
<enzotib> shineee: senza nessuna opzione o parametro
<shineee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596671/
<enzotib> shineee: sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<shineee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596672/
<shineee> ops ci manca questo
<shineee> Command (m for help):
<enzotib> shineee: veramente era fsck, non fdisk
<enzotib> shineee: errori di questo tipo potrebbero distruggere il pc :)
<shineee> ah ecco
<bobbybong> ! xchat
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<shineee> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<shineee> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<shineee> fsck: fsck.jbd: not found
<shineee> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.jbd for /dev/sda1
<FloodBotIt1> shineee: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<shineee> buono FloodBot
<enzotib> shineee: sudo fsck.ext2 /dev/sda1
<shineee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596675/
<enzotib> shineee: sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1
<shineee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596676/
<panda> enzotib: sono entrambi hard link a e2fsck
<enzotib> panda: a volte i programmi modificano il proprio funzionamente in base al valore di argv[0]
<enzotib> funzionamento*
<shineee> ma quale programma
<enzotib> shineee: prima ho visto qualcosa di interessante con fdisk
<shineee> ah ecco
<enzotib> shineee: sudo umount /mnt/
<enzotib> panda: comunque grazie
<shineee> fatto
<enzotib> shineee: mount | grep sda
<shineee> fatto
<enzotib> shineee: output?
<shineee> niente
<shineee> nessun output
<panda> potrebbe valere la pena tentare con il superblock alternativo, io a questo punto comunque di solito comincio a tirare madonne.
<shineee> e figurati io
<enzotib> shineee: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<jester-> jbd sarebbe?
<OverMe> journaling block device pare
<shineee> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<shineee> WARNING: DOS-compatible mode is deprecated. It's strongly recommended to
<shineee>          switch off the mode (command 'c') and change display units to
<shineee>          sectors (command 'u').
<shineee> Command (m for help):
<FloodBotIt1> shineee: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<shineee> ridaie
<shineee> si si
<shineee> che bel comando
<enzotib> panda: come si farebbe con superblock alternativo?
<jester-> OverMe: pensavo a un filesystem ultima moda
<enzotib> jester-: quello è armani-fs
<panda> enzotib: shineee: e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/sda1
<enzotib> aggiungerei un sudo
<jester-> enzotib: lol
<shineee> che faccio
<panda> shineee: sudo e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/sda1
<panda> pregando
<shineee> impasto a mi sa che [ uguale
<shineee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596681/
<shineee> o no
<enzotib> shineee: passiamo a una domanda seria
<panda> e' uguale
<enzotib> shineee: hai roba importante su quel disco?
<shineee> su quella partizione vorri dire
<shineee> vorrai
<enzotib> certo
<panda> mi piacerebbe vedere quell'iinnocuo hello world in C ..
<shineee> uhm
<shineee> a memoria no
<enzotib> fp = fopen("/dev/sda1","w");
<shineee> solo ubuntu eh applicazioni aggiunte ma niente di che la home [ separata
<panda> shineee: per fortuna hai tenuto la /home separata
<jester-> da solo e per caso non si è castrato di sicuro
<enzotib> fprintf(fp, ...)
<panda> enzotib: heh
<shineee> eh che devo fare
<OverMe> monta la home e prendi sto sorgente :D
<shineee> che mi sto perdendo
<enzotib> shineee: forse non hai capito che abbiamo esaurito le scorte
<shineee> enzotib, e non avevo capito
<shineee> pardon
<jester-> shineee: se hai la home separata e sana che aspetti a reinstallare il sistema
<shineee> piallo e rifaccio ubuntu
<panda> shineee: se non hai niente di importante e' piu' facile reinstallare
<shineee> e piallo a domani mattina ciao e grazie
<panda> shineee: il corso C
<panda> shineee: fallo con la live :)
<enzotib> shineee: è stato bello
<shineee> cmq vi passo il pcrogrammino c domani enzotib
<enzotib> shineee: lo cataloghiamo come trojan
<shineee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596686/
<shineee> non credo che sia colpa sua
<shineee> cmq a domani grazie ancora a tutti
<enzotib> ciao
<shineee> il paste [ il prog c
<enzotib> sì, visto
<OverMe> eh dipende, se l'hai compilato con gcc -o /dev/sda1 ...
<shineee> si
<enzotib> lol
<OverMe> (trolol)
<shineee> a no con quel comando no
<shineee> gcc -o hello.c
<shineee> va beh
<shineee> vado se no no inizio
<shineee> ciao
<OverMe> ciao
<panda> mmhh ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8326897  infatti non ero sicuro della posizione del superblock ...
<MrGecko93> ciao
<MatteoR> ciao MrGecko93
<xalo> ciao a tutti come posso creare una rete infrastruttura anziche' ad hoc??cambiando solo il modo il pc non si connette
<panda> xalo: la rete a infrastruttura richiede un access point
<xalo> panda: vorrei rendere il pc un access point
<panda> xalo: se la tua scheda lo supporta, il tuo pc puo' fare da AP installando hostapd
<xalo> come posso sapere se la mia scheda losupporta??
<xalo> panda: hostapd ha un interfaccia grafica o devo modificare qualche file??
<panda> xalo:devi configurare i file in /etc/hostapd/
<xalo> panda: mi potresti dare una mano??non saprei cosa fare :)
<panda> xalo: per quanto riguarda la compatibilita', puo' guardare qui http://wireless.kernel.org/en/developers/Documentation/mac80211
<xalo> non ci capisco una mazza
<panda> xalo: non e' una cosa semplicissima ne da fare ne da spiegare, se non sei pratico di networking c'e' da lavorarci su un po'
<xalo> panda: la mia scheda sembra essere nella lista, non sono per niente esperto solo che sono riuscito dopo un anno quasi a far funzionare la chiavetta wifi ma va solo con le chiavi wpa
<xalo> e non posso connettermi alle reti ad-hoc con chiave wep
<kunta_> ho scaricato la 10.10,ma qualcosa non quadra,  all'avvio non mi parte + dopo i dieci secondi di attesa per scegliere il sistema operativo e inoltre nel chiedere assistenza? mi carica la pagina ma non la apre. che posso fare?
<kunta_> posso fare qualche controllo per vedere se l'aggiornamento e andato, a buon fine,
<kunta_> inoltre nell'eseguire l'avanzamento ho risposti di lasciare la versione corrente , che significa, che non ho aggiornato il tutto?
<kunta_> ho un disco partizionato con la versione 9.10 ed xp
<kunta_> aiuto!!!!!1
<MatteoR> kunta_: ciao
<kunta_> mi dai una mano ?
<MatteoR> kunta_: intanto potresti dare un'occhiata al file /var/log/dpkg per vedere com'è andato l'aggiornamento
<kunta_> come faccio?
<MatteoR> kunta_: sei con una live adesso o hai caricato ubuntu da hdd?
<kunta_> da terminale mi da inesistente
<kunta_> ho scaricato
<MatteoR> kunta_: sei con una live o con  ubuntu installato sull'hdd
<xalo> niente?
<kunta_> ho cmq anche un cd disponibile uscito da una rivista(total linux9
<MatteoR> kunta_: Per favore mi rispondi alla domanda?
<kunta_> sudo: /var/log/dpkg: command not found
<kunta_> adesso sono?? come sono adesso, ...
<MatteoR> kunta_: "sudo gedit /var/log/dpkg"
<kunta_> mi si e aperta una pagina vuota
<MatteoR> kunta_: "sudo gedit /var/log/dpkg.log" Ho scritto male
<kunta_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/596708/
<MatteoR> ignora quei messaggi
<MatteoR> adesso vado
<panda> xalo: cos'e' esattamente che devi fare ? mettere in piedi un AP e' leggermente off topic qui e non sono sicuro che sia cio' che ti serve
<xalo> panda: vorrei semplicemente condividere la connessione del pc (tramite chiavetta 3g) via wifi, più che altro la userei col cel, poi condivisione cartelle e musica tutto qui
<kunta_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/596712/
<kunta_> matteo R  ci sei
<xalo> forse sto sfociando in roba troppo complicata perché la scheda do rete non funziona come quella che avevo in precedenza e non mi ha mai permesso la condivisione della rete senza problemi
<xalo> e quindi volevo provare altre soluzioni
<kunta_> se scomparso??
<kunta_> deduco che stasera non si riesce A risolvere il problema... vado via
 * xfire78xx sera
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-21
<RuBeLL> domanda : ho ubuntu 10.10 e tramite il programma "Client per termnal server" mi connetto con desktop remoto (VNC) su una macchina ubuntu 10.04. Funziona tutto bene tranne l'utilizzo dei tasti CTRL e SHIFT, ad esempio nn riesco a selezionare due files in nautilus usando CTRL. Sapete se esiste un rimedio ?
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<zappo_> buongiorno a tutti giorno glpiana
<zappo_> ho comperato una chiavetta onda della coop ma mi hanno detto di non eseguire la procedura di installazione indicata dalle istruzioni qualcuno conosce la procedura sicura?
<zappo_> la chiavetta è onda model mc833up
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<zappo_> ciao ho comperato una chiavetta onda della coop ma mi hanno detto di non eseguire la procedura di installazione indicata dalle istruzioni qualcuno conosce la procedura sicura?
<jester-> zappo_: se è riconosciuta non serve nessuna procedura
<zappo_> no non è riconosciuta
<jester-> zappo_:  allora serve il driver
<jester-> zappo_: dentro alla chiavetta c'è il driver linux?
<zappo_> jester-, ha bene?io so solo il modello della chiavetta onda mc833up
<jester-> zappo_: collegandola te la monta come una normale usb dati o non succede niente
<zappo_> jester-, non succede niente
<jester-> zappo va in modifica rete
<zappo_> sotto la voce system?
<ivan72> mousetrap funziona a qualcuno?
<jester-> zappo_: clicca l'icona di rete col destro
<jester-> zappo_: poi vai in banda larga mobile, con la usb collegata
<ivan72> jaster
<jester-> zappo_: naturlamente la usb deve essere abilitata ad andare in internet
<jester-> ivan72: se lè maousetrap
<ivan72> accessibiltà
<jester-> ivan72: cioè?
<ivan72> buon giorno
<OverMe> :/ che sei un bot?
<_newbie_> salve
<_newbie_> su questo pc vorrei mantenere ifconfig abilitato anche quando spengo il pc
<_newbie_> ovvero goni volta che mi ocnnetto vorrei che si assegni l'ip in automatico
<OverMe> spiegati meglio
<esulu> we
<jester-> _newbie_: ???
<OverMe> inb4, ping timeout
<blit> ciao, ho installato la 11.04 su un portatile. il bluetooth non va. ho trovato che se il wifi e' un atheros (chip AR9285, module ath9k) possono esserci problemi di incompatibilita' e per questo ho anche provato a ricaricarlo col parametro btcoex_enable=1, nessun risultato.
<Andrea86> ciao ragazzuoli...
<Andrea86> !chat
<ubottu-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<OverMe> !beta | blit
<ubottu-it> blit: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Andrea86> i have a problem.....
<Andrea86> :)
<Andrea86> Ho installato amule sul desktop, dovrei scaricare delle cosuccie... solo che quando clicco degli elementi nel web mi dice: Impossibile aprire questo indirizzo: il protocollo (ed2k) non è associato ad alcun programma.
<Andrea86> a questo punto mi chiedo.. il file non dovrebbe essere aperto da amule???
<Andrea86> perchè non me lo apre?
<OverMe> Andrea86, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=62627.0
<stragglers> qualcuno che possiede iphone 4 e riesce a sincornizzare le playlist senza itunes e wine?
<fra> buongiorno a tutti...
<Guest4149> ragazzi come faccio a visualizzare le impostazioni di un joypad
<Guest4149> ???
<Andre86> Seguita guida ma purtroppo non va...
<Andre86> uff..
<Andre86> come faccio ad associare il file ed2k ad aume???
<Andre86> amule?
<Andre86> intoppo trovato...
<Andre86> ho messo due valori stringa in about config di Firefox...
<Andre86> come faccio a modificare da stinga a boleano???
<Andre86> !caht
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'caht' not found
<Andre86> !chat
<ubottu-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stragglers> qualcuno che possiede iphone 4 e riesce a sincornizzare le playlist senza itunes e wine?
<Andre86> uff... non c'è nessuno...
<jester-> Andre86: cu fu
<Andre86> riepiloghino... sto cercando di far capire al mio dolce firefox come aprire i link ed2k...
<Andre86> ho seguito la guida del forum ma ho fatto un errore
<Andre86> ho messo due valori stringa in about config di Firefox...
<Andre86> invece di uno boleano e uno stringa...
<Andre86> come faccio a modificare da stinga a boleano???
<jester-> boh
<Andre86> al top..
<Andre86> :)
 * xfire78xx giorno :)
<blackhole> Ciao a tutti! Ho un hardisk con due partizioni: in una ho ubuntu e l'altra la uso come "magazzino"... Volevo accedere da live cd per modificare la grandezza della partizione di ubuntu (con Gparted), dandogli più spazio. E' un'operazione "normale" o rischio di perdere dei dati modificando la grandezza della partizione?
<filo1234> un backup è sempre consigliato prima di operare sulle partizioni
<blackhole> Certo filo1234, ci avevo già pensato... Però volevo sapere se "Al 90% non succede nulla" o "Al 90% rischi di perdere i file"... Una cosa del genere...
<filo1234> normalmente non succede niente
<blackhole> ok, grazie mille! L'operazione dovrebbe essere semplice,no? (L'ho fatta un po' di tempo fa su un altro pc) Controllo che l'hardisk sia smontato, e poi "trascino" e ridimensiono le partizioni, esatto?
<filo1234> si
<panda> blackhole: devi considerare anche le cause esterne, se va via la luce ad esempio perdi tutto a prescindere dalla bonta' del software.
<blackhole> panda: eventi catastrofici come meteoriti, alieni e cose di questo tipo sono sempre sottintese...XD Ma per la corrente dovrebbe bastarmi la ciabatta auto alimentata (non ricordo il nome preciso!)
<blackhole> Grazie a tutti e buona pasqua!!
<glpiana> ola
<N41T> buondi
<N41T> rega ho fatto una cavolata :D come faccio a ripristinare i ppa e repo originali?
<jester-> i pppa meglio che lasci perdere
<glpiana> N41T, apri synaptic, apri la scheda dei repository e metti a posto.
<jester-> !sourceslist
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<glpiana> quoto jester-
<N41T> ok
<N41T> thx
<N41T> vado a fare
<N41T> gentilissimo come sempre glpiana
<glpiana> ;)
<N41T> glpiana: nn me li aggiunge
<N41T> glpiana: posso farlo manualmente?
<glpiana> N41T, spiega che stai facendo, c'è il riflesso sul tuo schermo e non vedo bene
<N41T> praticamente nn ho nessun apt
<panda> O_o
<N41T> :D
<N41T> devo rimetterli da capo
<glpiana> !image | N41T
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> aspettimao rientri ubottu
<glpiana> *aspettiamo
<N41T> LOL se n'e' andato
<N41T> il boot!
<N41T> bot*
<simone> ciao a tutti
<luigi> ciao
<simone> ho appena installato ubunto ma non riesco a configurarlo in rete
<glpiana> N41T, prendi la schermata intanto
<simone> e non va su internet
<glpiana> simone, via cavo o wifi?
<simone> cavo
<simone> attraverso un modem router adsl
<simone> arriva il cavo
<simone> mi dice di essere connesso ma non va su google
<simone> questo è un altro PC
<simone> da dove scrivo
<simone> help
<glpiana> simone, oki, ora sei su un altro pc e hai quello di fianco o sei sul pc in questione con altro sistema?
<simone> sono su un altro pc a fianco
<glpiana> simone, ok, scrivi in un terminale: ping -c3 74.125.232.114
<N41T> glpiana: il problema e' che alcuni mi danno errori
<N41T> glpiana: guarda http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/596859/
<glpiana> simone, se pinga devi cambiare dns. altrimenti il problema sta altrove ma ora devo andare e ti lascio ad altri
<glpiana> a più tardi
<Pitt02> salve gente, si avvicina la nuova distro ed è un pò che mi balena in mente una certa idea...è possibile installare il SO su diversi computer e tenere la cartella home su un HD usb in modo da "portarsi dietro" tutti i file da un pc all'altro? ci provai tempo fa ma mi ricordo di aver sempre fallito..
<Pitt02> (per ora sono riuscito solo ad installare direttamente il SO sull' hd esterno, ma diciamo che non è il massimo in velocità, anche se c'è la comodità di avere sempre il mio pc ovunque vada attaccandomi a quello degli altri
<jester-> Pitt02: in teoria seppò
<Pitt02> da quel che ricordo quando ho provato a farlo mi ha sempre detto che "la cartella home non esiste"
<Pitt02> come se cercasse prima la home e poi aprisse le periferiche..
<Pitt02> e ovviamente se la home è su periferica è un bel fail
<luigi> dai..io sono  mooooolto inesperto ma mi interessa..installare il so su hd esterno..è questo?
<simone> scusate
<simone> problemi a configurare la rete
<simone> con ubunto
<simone> potete aiutarmi
<simone> perfavore
<Pitt02> @luigi per mettere il SO su hd esterno basta che lo selezioni al momento dell'installazione e crei la partizione di grub sull'hd così che quando accendi un pc e fai partire da usb parte grub
<ubottu-it> Pitt02: Error: "luigi" is not a valid command.
<simone> non riesco ad accedere ad internet con il pc dove ho installato ubunto
<Pitt02> che cosa non funziona?
<simone> mi dice di essere connesso
<Pitt02> dice connettività limitata?
<simone> ma non va su google
<Pitt02> prova a impostare manualmente ip e dns
<simone> non riesco a trovare
<simone> da dove si fa
<simone> è col cavo collegato
<simone> ad un router
<simone> adsl
<Pitt02> ah... se è attaccato in ethernet non dovrebbe avere di questi problemi...
<simone> infatti
<simone> come risolvere?
<Pitt02> il router dice che la linea c'è?
<simone> si si
<simone> la luce è accesa
<simone> ed ubunto dice connesso
<simone> io sto su un altro pc con windos a fianco
<Pitt02> ovviamente non sei con il browser in modalità offline vero?
<simone> aspè che vedo
<luigi> per semone...io nn so quasi niente..ma hai l'icona di firefox?
<simone> si
<simone> sono online
<simone> ma non va su google
<luigi> i firefox va?
<Pitt02> prova ad andare sul sito del tuo gestore
<simone> pitt02
<simone> comoe si fa?
<Pitt02> che hai alice? libero?
<simone> non va da nessuna parte
<simone> Server not found
<inesperto> buongiorno a tutti,sto' provando a istallare ubuntu su un dinosauro pentium 2 ma non lo istalla,non parte neanche il cd live arriva ad un punto e mi dice  (initramfs) can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesistem.squashfs) on //f lesystem.squashfs..qualcuno sa' dirmi cosa fare?
<luigi> hai mezzo giga di ram?
<inesperto> la ram e' 384mb
<inesperto> di piu' non la vede
<luigi> mi pare che nei riquisiti minime per installare ci sia 500mega
<inesperto> mi sembra di aver letto che bastavano 384
<panda> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<inesperto> quind se ne vuole 500 non posso montarlo?
<panda> inesperto: e' un lettore IDE normale ?
<inesperto> si unlettore cd normale non dvd
<inesperto> il pc e' un ibm
<jester-> inesperto: usi live normale o alternate
<inesperto> guardando la pagina dei requisiti dice che forse e' meglio provare con xbuntu  e' la stessa cosa?
<jester-> inesperto: sicuramente sarebbero piu adatti xubuntu o lubuntu
<simone> sono nuovo per ubunto, appena installato in un pc a fianco a questo da dove scrivo
<inesperto> uso cd live normale si' mi sa' che provero' a scaricare xbuntu..lubuntu come' e' sempre simile?
<simone> e non riesco ad accedere ad internet
<simone> ubunto dice di essere connesso ma non mi fa navigare
<jester-> inesperto: il sistema è sempre lo stesso ma cambia l'ambiente grafico
<simone> connesso via cavo ad un modem router che segnala
<simone> che tutto funziona
<massimo18> simone: a parte che si dice ubuntu
<jester-> simone: apri un terminale e dai ifconfig
<massimo18> simone: sei collegato con un router?
<jester-> simone: c'è eth=?
<jester-> eth0*
<simone> scusa
<inesperto> ok jester provo e poi ti faro' sapere grazie mille
<simone> jester
<simone> aspetta un secondo
<simone> riavvio ubuntu
<simone> e cosa devo fare?
<jester-> inesperto: usa alterantecd per installare
<massimo18> ?
<simone> come si apre un terminale
<jester-> simone: apri un terminale e dai ifconfig
<massimo18> simone: perchè vui riavviare?
<massimo18> *vuoi
<jester-> simone: menu accessori
<simone> si
<jester-> simone: terminale
<jester-> simone: digita ifconfig e dai enter
<simone> fatto
<inesperto> jester cos'e' e dove lo trovo?
<jester-> simone: cosa rispnde
<simone> aspè è a 2 metri da me
<simone> leggo e rifersico
<massimo18> ?
<simone> eth0
<simone> un po di cosette
<simone> <jester>
<jester-> inesperto: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/
<jester-> simone: il pc è collegato con cavo dritto a rutter?
<simone> si
<simone> o meglio ad una presa e poi al router
<jester-> simone: cioè?
<simone> sulla parte c'è una presa rete
<simone> quindi router <presa < presa < pc
<simone> capito
<simone> ?
<massimo18> alice?
<simone> si
<simone> alice adsl
<massimo18> il router è quello bianco con le due antennine?
<simone> si
<simone> ma il mio
<simone> un 3com
<jester-> simone: intendi sul collegato sul retro del rutter?
<massimo18> ?
<simone> si sul retro
<massimo18> ma quanti router hai?
<simone> 1
<simone> con 4 canali
<simone> rete
<simone> e il wifi
<simone> in uno è colegato il pc windows
<jester-> simone: nella risposta si ifconfig in eth0 c'è un inet address o indirizzo che sia?
<simone> ed in uno il pc ubuntu
<simone> si
<simone> 192.168.1.1
<massimo18> allora entra nella pagina di configurazione e vedi se è attivata l'opzione "connessione automatica da modem"
<simone> anzi 192.168.1.2
<jester-> simone: ping 192.168.1.1
<simone> come si fa il ping? dal terminale?
<jester-> simone: è un comando
<jester-> simone: ping 192.168.1.1  e poi enter
<simone> fatto ping 192.168.1.2
<simone> e mi fa un elenco
<massimo18> lol
<jester-> simone: control+c per feramre
<jester-> simone: pinga?
<simone> ok
<simone> pinga?
<massimo18> -.-
<serafino> salve a tutti, ho un problema con un vecchio portatile su cui ho installato ubuntu 10.04, all'avvio lo schermo lampeggia e lo fa anche quando cerco di accedere ai terminaly tty
<simone> mi dice 64 byte from....
<jester-> simone: ok adesso ping 74.125.39.147
<simone> aspè
<simone> i primi 3 ping mi ha detto host unrecheable
<simone> poi normale
<jester-> simone: normale cosa
<simone> 64 byte from
<filo1234> serafino: uhm che scheda grafica hai?
<jester-> 64 bytes from 74.125.39.147: icmp_seq=3 ttl=51 time=1057.463 ms
<jester-> cosi?
<jester-> simone: apri firefox
<simone> si
<simone> server not found mi dice
<jester-> simone: http://74.125.39.147
<jester-> simone: http://74.125.39.147  scritto nella barra indirizzi di firefox?
<simone> the connection was reset
<simone> mi spunta
<serafino> filo1234 una ati mobility radeon 9200
<jester-> simone: clicca destro sull'icona di rete e poi clicca modifica rete
<simone> fattoedit connection?
<simone> è in inglese
<jester-> simone: non è che firefox ha il flag su lavora non in linea?
<simone> no
<simone> già controllato
<filo1234> serafino: uhm ma hai fatto un'installazione grafica o hai installato da alternate?
<jester-> simone: controlla prima nel menu file di firefox se per caso hai la spunta su lavora non in linea
<simone> fatto
<simone> è apposto
<jester-> simone: ok entra nel tab wired
<serafino> purtroppo nn ricordo, è passato del tempo... oggi mi serviva usare la tty e nn funziona bene
<simone> si ci sono
<jester-> simone: c'è eth0?
<simone> no
<jester-> o auto eth?
<simone> niente
<jester-> simone: non c'è nulla?
<jester-> che strano
<simone> c' ADSL
<simone> il nome della connesione
<jester-> simone: clicca l'icona di rete e vedi se abilita rete è flaggato
<filo1234> serafino: se ti serve solo la tty puoi provare  a mettere vga=791  editando il grub all'avvio del pc
<jester-> simone: connessione di cosa
<simone> si è flaggato
<jester-> simone: in modifica wired cosa hai
<simone> connection name : ADSL
<serafino> filo1234
<filo1234> serafino: quando vedi il menu' di grub, selezioni il kernel e batti la lettera "e" sulla tastiera, poi ti porti sulla seconda riga e alla fine, a fianco a quiet splash inserisci vga=791
<simone> device mac address: vuoto
<simone> cloned mac address: vuoto
<jester-> simone: mi sa che sei nel posto sbagliato
<simone> mmmmmm
<jester-> simone: modifica rete
<serafino> ok, ma dopo xorg usa ancora la ati?
<jester-> che tab vedi sul bordo superiore
<filo1234> serafino: è solo per usare la tty con il framebuffer del kernel
<simone> ho cliccato sull'icona e edit
<filo1234> serafino: per usare la grafica, dato che non ci puoi lavorare dovresti operare da live, magari mettendoci un xorg.conf
<jester-> simone: sei in modifica rete o no
<serafino> nn è la soluzione giusta allora!
<simone> sono su wired
<simone> si
<simone> clicco sopra il nome della rete
<simone> e sono dentro
<jester-> simone: e dnetro al tab wired cosa c'è
<simone> ho un po di tabelle
<simone> tutte vuote
<filo1234> serafino: betu hai parlato di tty ed è una cosa provvisoria
<simone> e MTU_ automatic
<jester-> simone: non andare per i cassi tuoi, dimmi cosa vedi nel tab wired
<serafino> la tty la uso saltuariamente ma quando mi serve nn posso riavviare
<simone> sul tab wired
<simone> vedo sotto la scritta
<simone> ADSL
<serafino> ti spiego, uso un software che ogni tanto mi blocca un po tutto, allora apro una tty e lo killo
<jester-> simone: madu
<simone> cosa devo fare jester?
<jester-> simone: come entri in modifica connessione ci sono dei tab sopra alla finestra, dimmi quali
<jester-> simone: aprilo da preferences/network connections
<simone> wired - wireless - mobile.. - dsl - vpn
<jester-> simone: clicca su wired
<simone> fatto
<jester-> e cosa vedi
<simone> name: ADSL
<simone> l'ho messo io questo nome capito
<jester-> simone: cancellalo
<simone> l'ho cancellato
<simone> ed il pc dice disconnesso
<simone> wired ora è vuota
<serafino> filo1234 altre idee?
<filo1234> serafino: non ho capito bene, ma è un server? se dici di usare quel pc....come lo usi se non va la grafica?
<jester-> simone: senza chiudere la finestra apri un terminale e digita
<jester-> simone: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<serafino> la grafica funziona benissimo con x è tty che lampeggia ed è illeggibile
<jester-> simone: cosa risponde
<simone> auto lo
<filo1234> ecco allora la soluzione che ti ho proposto prima può diventare definitiva per la tty... io pensavo non funzionasse per niente la grafica
<jester-> simone: solo?
<simone> iface  lo inet loopback
<filo1234> serafino: che risoluzione usi?
<jester-> simone: e basta o c'è altro
<simone> solo 2 righe
<simone> basta
<serafino> 1024x768
<jester-> simone: ok torna alla finestra wired
<simone> si
<jester-> simone: aggiungi
<jester-> nome eth0
<simone> ok
<serafino> filo1234 con x funziona anche il 3d
<jester-> simone: poi vai in eidt ed entra nel tab ipv4
<simone> ok
<jester-> simone: clicca la finestra con dhc e dimmi cosa vedi
<filo1234> serafino: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<simone> automatic - manual-
<serafino> ok cosa modifico?
<jester-> simone:  non c'è manual address only o simile?
<simone> si c'è
<jester-> simone: cioè automatic
<simone> ma automatic
<jester-> autoamtia adress only
<simone> c'è automatic address only
<jester-> simone: metti quello
<simone> ok
<simone> poi
<simone> ci sono 3 finestre vuote
<filo1234> serafino: nella parte in cui vedi #The resolution used by graphical terminal...
<simone> DNS:
<jester-> simone: adesso in server dns scrivi 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<filo1234> serafino: alla fine dei commenti aggiungi : GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768 GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1024x768
<simone> ok
<filo1234> uno sotto l'altro serafino
<jester-> simone: virgola e spazio dopo il primo
<simone> fatto
<serafino> ok
<jester-> simone: apply
<filo1234> serafino: e poi in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  aggiungi a fianco  a splash vga=791
<simone> requiere ipv4 ecc ecc lo devo flaggare?
<serafino> ok
<serafino> provo
<jester-> simone: metti il flag su atumatic connection li in alto anche
<serafino> faccio lupdate riavvio e ti dico
<filo1234> serafino: dopo aver modificato.... devi dare un sudo update-grub
<simone> requiere ipv4 ecc ecc lo devo flaggare?
<jester-> simone: si flagga
<simone> ok
<simone> funziona google
<serafino>  ho GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<jester-> simone: disponibile per tutti gli utenti in basso anche flagato
<filo1234> serafino: in caso di problemi....cancelli le righe che abbiamo aggiunto
<serafino> aggiungo alla fine, o tolgo nomodeset?
<filo1234> serafino: aggiungi alla fine
<serafino> ok
<simone> ok
<simone> grazie mille jester
<jester-> simone: dai ancora apply
<simone> si
<jester-> simone: chiudi e vedi se nell'icona adesso c'è eth0
<serafino> filo1234 a dopo!
<simone> aspè che vedo
<simone> si c'è
<jester-> simone: cliccala
<simone> ok
<jester-> simone: clicca connetti
<simone> non succede niente
<jester-> simone: apri ff
<simone> ff?
<jester-> firefox
<simone> cos'è ff
<simone> ahahha
<simone> si aspè
<jester-> simone: va?
<simone> no
<simone> prova a connettersi
<simone> ma non succede niente
<jester-> simone: riavvia
<simone> già fatto
<simone> niente
<simone> è difficile ubuntu
<simone> non immaginavo
<simone> che fosse complicato così la rete
<glpiana> !enter | simone
<ubot-it> simone: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> simone, normalmente non lo è. si attacca il cavo e si è in rete
<simone> infatti
<simone> ma non funziona
<glpiana> simone, se digiti: ifconfig         vedi eth0 =
<glpiana> ?
<glpiana> sì [] no[] forse []
<simone> no
<simone> ora non vedo niente
<OverMe> lol
<glpiana> simone, certo, devi dare il comando nel terminale per vederne l'output
<simone> ora si vedo eth0
<glpiana> simone, oki, allora digita: ping -c3 74.125.39.147
<glpiana> simone, che ti risponde?
<simone> aspè che scrivo preciso
<glpiana> simone, no, non voglio presiso
<simone> network is unreachable
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> simone, hai una chiavetta usb?
<simone> si
<glpiana> simone, allora copia in un file di testo l'output del comando ifconfig, poi copia il file sulla chiavetta, portatelo sul pc che stai usando e incollalo su pastebin!paste | simone
<glpiana> !paste | simone
<ubot-it> simone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<serafino> filo1234 funziona, al secondo tentativo xo, ho tollto vga=796, in quel modo le tty rimanevano a schermo nero!!! cmq ora funziona, mi sembra solo che si sia leggermente rallentato il tutto, ma magari è un'impressione!
<simone> aspè che eseguo
<filo1234> serafino: vga era 791 comunque
<filo1234> serafino: comunque se va senza quel parametro va bene uguale
<filo1234> per il fatto del rallentamento....non credo
<ubuntu> Ciao a tutti! Sto cercando di ridimensionare la partizione di ubuntu ma non riesco. Ora sono su ubuntu del Live CD... C'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> ubuntu, in cosa non riesci?
<simone> fatto
<simone> glpiana ci sei?
<glpiana> simone, ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596901/
<ubuntu> Come ho spiegato prima ho un hardisk con due partizioni: in una c'è ubuntu e nell'altra metto i file
<glpiana> simone, ora vai nelle impostazioni di rete, quelle che ti stava facendo guardare prima jester-
<ubuntu> ho ridimensionato la partizione dove metto i file ma Gparted non mi fa espandere quella di ubuntu! (Mi fa però ri-espandere quella che ho appena ridimensionato= perchè??
<simone> si
<glpiana> simone, entri nella tua connessione ADSL o come l'hai chiamata
<simone> eth0 ora si chiama così
<glpiana> simone, ok, dimmi intanto. su windows tu usi ip fisso o dhcp per la connessione al router?
<simone> non lo so questo
<glpiana> simone, la connessione di rete su windows te la sei configurata da solo? o qualcuno l'ha fatto per te?
<simone> da solo
<simone> è un ip dinamico
<serafino> filo1234 si si scusa 791, errore mio, avevo messo giusto prima con il copiaincolla, grazie tante e buona pasqua! a presto
<simone> collegato tutto via cavo
<glpiana> simone, ok, nel temrinale scrivi: sudo dhcp
<glpiana> simone, poi copi e incolli come hai fatto prima
<filo1234> serafino: cia attento alla sorpresa nell'uovo
<simone> ok
<simone> appena metto sudo dhcp mi dice command not found
<glpiana> scusa, sudo dhclient
<simone> mi spuntano delle stringhe DHCPDISCOVER e poi piano piano continuano
<glpiana> simone, sì, apsetta che ridia il prompt e poi copia su pastebin
<simone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596909/
<glpiana> simone, questo l'ho già visto prima. ti ho chiesto l'output del comando che hai dato ora
<simone> e questo è il link che mi ha restituito
<simone> lo rifaccio
<glpiana> simone, non è questione di quello che restituisce, ma di quello che ci incolli dentro :)
<ubuntu> glpiana: ti lascio finire con simone, intanto resto collegato, se puoi darmi una mano dopo scrivimi. Grazie mille!
<glpiana> ubuntu, scusa non avevo letto. puoi darmi l'output (su pastebin) di sudo fdisk -l    ?
<glpiana> !paste | ubuntu
<ubot-it> ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Simone_, non in privato per cortesia
<Simone_> rieccomi
<Simone_> si è riavviato il pc
<Simone_> mi dai il link per paste?
<glpiana> !paste | Simone_
<ubot-it> Simone_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596913/
<Simone_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596914/
<ubuntu> glpiana: ti allego anche il report di gparted
<Simone_> glpiana stai leggendo?
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596916/
<glpiana> Simone_, sì, ho visto. non trova nulla in dhcp.
<Simone_> che faccio allora? provo a riavviare?
<glpiana> Simone_, ma sei collegato con cavo ethernet al router?
<Simone_> si si
<glpiana> o usb?
<Simone_> rete
<glpiana> Simone_, vedi se le lucine della scheda ethernet lampeggiano sul pc?
<Simone_> aspè
<Simone_> si lampeggiano
<glpiana> Simone_, nel pc in cui sei, guarda le proprietà della rete e vedi se è impostato in dhcp o statico per cortesia
<glpiana> Simone_, magari mettimi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | Simone_
<ubot-it> Simone_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Simone_> ?
<Simone_> devo vedere in DHCP Client List
<Simone_> questo mi dice che è in LAN e l'altro ubuntu mi dice che è disconected
<glpiana> Simone_, pari le preferenze della tua connessione e biclicchi su tcp/ip
<glpiana> *apri
<glpiana> ubuntu, ora guardo
<ubuntu> glpiana: fai con calma, grazie! Ti serve un printscreen di gparted?
<glpiana> ubuntu, sì dai passa anche quella
<ubuntu> http://imagebin.org/149450
<Simone_> glpiana ecco l'immagine http://imagebin.org/149449
<glpiana> ubuntu, aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh ma tu vorresti allargare verso sinistra!
<ghghgh> ciao a tutti vorrei chiedervi se gentilmente potete dirmi quali pacchetti devo scaricare dal gestore pacchetti per poter vedere i dvd nel pc con ubuntu grazie mille per la collaborazione
<glpiana> ubuntu, non credo si possa
<ubuntu> glpiana: NO????
<glpiana> !formatiproprietari | ghghgh
<ubot-it> ghghgh: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<glpiana> ubuntu, non credo
<ubuntu> glpiana: Ma è lo stesso hardisk!
<ubuntu> glpiana: Non c'è modo di spostare lo spazio non allocato a destra?
<ghghgh> si me lo hanno detto ma non mi ricordo quali sono :( non è che potete dirmeli passo x passo?
<Simone_> glpiana ti ho mandato il link lo hai visto? va bene?
<glpiana> ghghgh, non puoi proprio leggere la guida?
<ghghgh> non so leggere :) ok gli do un'occhiata
<glpiana> Simone_, prova su ubuntu a settare in ip statico con ip 192.168.1.2
<Simone_> quindi metto manual
<Simone_> e po inserisco ip dns ecc ecc
<glpiana> Simone_, sì
<Simone_> come netmask cosa metto?
<glpiana> Simone_, non puoi copiare i numeri dalla immagine che hai appena postato?
<ghghgh> chiedo scusa glpiana ma con i comandi della guida non mi fa niente o meglio mi dice che è impossibile trovare i vari pacchetti
<glpiana> ghghgh, che pacchetto hai cercato?
<ghghgh> non free codecs e glpiana quell'altro
<ghghgh> ahhh aspetta forse prima va installato vlc
<glpiana> ghghgh, ma non parlavi di dvd prima?
<ghghgh> si
<glpiana> ghghgh, e perchè non segui la parte della guida per i dvd?
<ghghgh> perchè prima devo installare vlc
<glpiana> ghghgh, come vuoi. non ha senso, ma fai come vuoi
<ubuntu> glpiana: mi fa espandere la partizione a sinistra ma poi mi da il seguente errore "impossibile soddisfare tutti i vincoli sulla partizione" Cosa significa?
<glpiana> ubuntu, non so, mai visto sto errore. ma non sono un gran ridimensioantore di dischi
<Simone_> non funziona niente
<Simone_> mi dice di essere connessoma non mi carica le pagine su firefox
<Simone_> riavviato 2 volte
<ubuntu> glpiana: niente, grazie dell'aiuto, ciao!
<glpiana> Simone_, pinga il numero di prima. con la frecci ain alto vedi i coamndi già dati nel terminale
<ghghgh> scusate ho avuto un altro problema il pc mentre stavo cercando di installare il dvd si è automaticamente spento....che cXXXX
<zappo_> ciao a tutti
<zappo_> ho comperato una chiavetta onda mc833up ma mi hanno sconsigliato di installarla con la procedura dascritta nelle istruzioni cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> zappo_, cosa dicono le istruzioni di cui parli? chi ti ha sconsigliato di usarle e adducendo quali motivazioni?
<glpiana> ghghgh, allora ste libdvdread4 le hai messe?
<Simone_> glpiana eccoti di nuovo il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/596926/
<glpiana> Simone_, dopo aver impostato ip statico hai mica dato di nuovo sudo dhclient?
<Simone_> ho rifatto quello che mi hai detto tutto dopo aver riavviato
<glpiana> Simone_, cioè solo il ping. non sudo dhclient
<Simone_> tutte e due
<Simone_> prima sudo e poi ping
<glpiana> Simone_, no, ti avevo detto di fare il ping. torna a cofnigurare l arete e controlla come è settato ora
<Simone_> questa è l'ultima configurazione
<glpiana> Simone_, ok. prova a scrivere: sudo service networking restart
<Simone_> aspè
<zappo_> glpiana, ciao,le istruzioni sono quelle allegate alla chiavetta e mi hanno sconsigliato (amico esperto ubuntu)perche creano problemi?
<glpiana> zappo_, non mi hai risposto
<OverMe> e l'amico esperto di ubuntu ti ha solo detto cosa non fare o anche cosa fare?
<Simone_> mi dice unknown instance
<zappo_> glpiana, dicono di inserire la chiavetta e attendere il rilevamento dell'hardware ,cosa che non succede
<glpiana> Simone_, controlla cosa hai scritto
<zappo_> OverMe, mi direbbe anche cosa fare ,ma non è contattabile
<Simone_> sudo service networking restart
<glpiana> Simone_, prova con sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Simone_> ignoring unknown interface eth0=etho.
<glpiana> Simone_, digita ifconfig
<glpiana> Simone_, eth0 c'è?
<Simone_> eth0 c'è
<glpiana> Simone_, sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<glpiana> Simone_, poi dai sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<glpiana> Simone_, ridai ifconfig   e metti quanto esce su pastebin
<glpiana> Simone_, io torno tra un po
<glpiana> ma ti seguirà qualcun altro comunque
<Simone_> ecco il nuovo link -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/596935/
<Simone_> glpiana se n'è andato chi mi segue ora???
<K99Brain> Simone_, quale era il problema?
<Simone_> tutto da capo?
<K99Brain> basta un riassunto...\
<Simone_> installato ubunto - collegato al modem via cavo - mi dice di essere collegato - ma non mi fa navigare su internet
<Simone_> questo è un altro pc con windows
<glpiana> Simone_, riassumo io a K99Brain
<glpiana> K99Brain, non gli va la ethernet nè in dhcp nè in statico
<Simone_> grazie
<glpiana> K99Brain, le lucine della scheda lampano, ma non pinga neanche ip numerici
<K99Brain> route?
<K99Brain> però un ip l'ha preso adesso
<glpiana> K99Brain, chiediglielo :D
<glpiana> K99Brain, ah, ci sta scrivendo da un altro pc ;)
<K99Brain> Simone_, dai il comando route
<Simone_> ok
<K99Brain> Simone_, se riesci, passando magari da una chiavetta, copia tutto su pastebin
<Simone_> ok
<Simone_> eseguo
<Simone_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596939/
<glpiana> Simone_, non hai gli stessi valori che ci son qui http://imagebin.org/149449
<glpiana> la maschera è 255.255.255.0 e tu hai messo 255.255.0.0
<massimo18> eh
<Simone_> quale metto allora?
<glpiana> Simone_, 255.255.255.0
<Simone_> aspè che provo
<Simone_> su ubunto
<glpiana> Simone_, ti avevo detto di copiare i numeri dalla tua configurazione di windows
<Simone_> allora l'immagine
<glpiana> Simone_, aspetta, pare ti abbia detto una vaccata
<Simone_> è della configurazione di windows
<Simone_> e su ubunto è 2565.255.255.0
<K99Brain> 2565?
<K99Brain> lol
<glpiana> Simone_, segui K99Brain o OverMe
<ErVito> ma perché storpiano sempre il nome? :(
<Simone_> k99
<Simone_> allora che faccio?
<K99Brain> Simone_, sicuramente glpiana te l'ha già fatto fare, ma tu rifallo: sudo dhclient eth0
<glpiana> come mi conosce bene sto ragazzo
<K99Brain> Simone_, poi ridai route e dimmi se è cambiato qualcosa
<glpiana> hiihihhihihihi
<K99Brain> lol
<Simone_> k99Brain ecco di nuovo il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/596947/
<Simone_> è cambiato qualcosa?
<Simone_> io non ci sto capendo + niente
<Simone> k99
<Simone> è caduta la connessione
<Simone> del mio pc
<OverMe> ma prima jeste non ti aveva fatto mettere un ip statico?
<Simone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596947/
<Simone> questa è l'ultima cosa suggerita da k99 - appena eseguita
<K99Brain> uhm
<K99Brain> Simone, ma in windows usi il dhcp?
<Simone> penso di no
<K99Brain> Simone, hai messo ip statici in win?
<Simone> se vado sul router mi dice che ho 2 pc connessi in LAN con dhcp
<K99Brain> Simone, ma il dhcp server del router è attivo?
<K99Brain> uhm
<OverMe> http://imagebin.org/149449
<Simone> dhcp client list
<Simone> ci sono i 2 pc
<Simone> e mi dice client type LAN
<Simone> il DHCP Server è impostato su ON e l'IP Pool è impostato da 2 a 254
<Simone> comprendi?
<K99Brain> si si, vedo
<Simone> spero proprio di si perchè io no
<OverMe> ripeto, non ti aveva fatto mettere ip statico prima?
<K99Brain> però il router non risposde alle richieste del client..., pare...
<Simone> boh
<Simone> ma le spie sono accese nel router e quindi come se tutto è apposto
<OverMe> riavvia quell'affare
<Simone> riavvio il router???
<Simone> e ubunto?
<OverMe> no, riavvia il pc
<Simone> pc ubunto in riavvio
<OverMe> si, è ubuntu non ubunto
<Simone> scusate
<Simone> niente
<OverMe> niente che, che hai fatto?
<Simone> riavvaito
<Simone> mi arrendo
<Simone> ragazzi lascio stare
<Simone> grazie di tutto a tutti
<OverMe> -.-
<MatteoR> salve
<giovanni86rm> salve a tutti
<giovanni86rm> dunque io vorrei sapere se in qualche modo è possibile estrarre l'URL di una di queste radio in modo da poterle ascoltare con Banshee o Rythmbox: http://www.jazzradio.com/
<ZNC> ciao amicos
<ZNC> come stai?
<giovanni86rm> io bene grazie
<giovanni86rm> scusate, è la prima volta che uso pidgin per connettermi qui...mi riuscite a leggere?
<jester-> giovanni86rm: nel terminale host www.jazzradio.com
<giovanni86rm> jester-: scusa non capisco che vuol dire...cos'è un "terminale host"?
<jester-> giovanni86rm: apri un terminale e dai il comando: host www.jazzradio.com
<giovanni86rm> jester-: ok mi ha restituito un "address 72.26.204.14
<jester-> giovanni86rm: è quello che volevi, o no
<giovanni86rm> jester-: no su quel sito ci sono tanti canali e io ho bisogno di una URL di uno di questi canali
<jester-> giovanni86rm: se metti http://72.26.204.14  equivale a http://www.jazzradio.com/
<giovanni86rm> va bene provo ma non credo funzionerà...come fa a capire quale canale deve mettere?
<giovanni86rm> jester-: infatti non si connette
<jester-> giovanni86rm: vedo che i link usano java
<jester-> non lo estrai l'ip senza una url normale
<giovanni86rm> accidenti!
<giovanni86rm> quindi mi devo arrendere?
<jester-> giovanni86rm: li vedi nel sorgente pagina
<jester-> destro sulla finestra ff e visualizza sorgente pagina
<giovanni86rm> ottimo...come faccio ad ottenere il sorgente pagina?
<giovanni86rm> ok!
<giovanni86rm> scusa in quale punto della finestra devo fare click col dx?
<jester-> su spazio senza link
<giovanni86rm> trovato!
<giovanni86rm> mamma mia :D
<giovanni86rm> caciara! :P
<MatteoR> ciao jester-
<lushoverthebridg> Ciaoooo
<lushoverthebridg> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<jester-> cià MatteoR
<MatteoR> ciao lushoverthebridg
<giovanni86rm> jester-: un aiutino?
<nemes> salve a tutti. sapere per caso come si può fare una proxy chain su ubuntu?
<giovanni86rm> jester-: se ci riusciamo metto una guida sul forum
<xalo> ciao avrei una domanda, appena avvio il pc gli effetti grafici sono fluidissimi mentre dopo poco tempo diventano scattosi, da cosa può dipendere??
<xalo> nessuno?
<alessio> sera a tutti
<alessio> ragazzi non riesco a cambiare la risoluzione dello schermo,suporta i 1024x768 ,ma nelle impostazioni non arriva a più di 800x600
<attempt> messi i driver video?
<alessio> nn esistono
<attempt> apri driver hardware e abilita quelli che ti consiglia di abilitare.
<alessio> he....nn ce nè
<attempt> sudo lspci | grep VGA   in terminale che dice?
<alessio> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<attempt> sudo Xorg :1 -configure     alessio
<attempt> poi dai cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf e copi tutto in paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597021/
<alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597022/
<attempt> alessio dai questo comando in terminale
<attempt> sudo Xorg :1 -configure
<attempt> dopodiche' dai questo
<attempt> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<attempt> questo secondo lo copi in paste
<snake_> attempt ,ho tutto lo schermo bianco...sono alessio
<snake_> riavvio?
<attempt> si
<snake_> wowlo splash screen si vede come quando andava via il segnale dalle vecchie tv allungato
<snake_> cmq ora non parte non si avvia
<attempt> ok riavvia e scegli il kernel recovery.
<snake_> niente..ha detto che non si avvia...non vedo nemmeno il grub
<attempt> shift quando carica il so. e vedi i kernel scegli il secondo.
<attempt> questo c'entra niente con ubuntu e' successo qualcos'altro. anche se distruggi ubuntu il pc si deve avviare e il grub lo devi vedere.
<snake_> niente..ho lo stesso effetto dello splash screen...l immagine non stà ferma
<snake_> (sono nel menu del recovery
<attempt> prima dello splash. avvia il pc, carica il bios tu premi shift e vedi il grub. scegli  ecco. bravo.
<attempt> che pc e'? mica hai un tv attaccato?
<snake_> no
<snake_> laptop
<attempt> scegli il secondo kernel e parti con quello che e' comunque 800x600
<attempt> quando hai ubuntu disponibile dimmelo.
<snake_> non ho un secondo kernel....è di prima installazione
<jester-> snake_: ati?
<attempt> scegli dal menu recovery di avviare. oppure scegli la shell e dai il comando start x.
<attempt> ha una sis.
<jester-> attempt: ha installato qualche driver?
<snake_> con una live posso sistemare il tutto?
<attempt> si anche.
<snake_> avvio la live
<jester-> snake_: togli il driver e cancella xorg.conf
<snake_> non installato nessun driver
<jester-> snake_: hai creato un xorg.conf?
<snake_> si volevo provare
<attempt> si appena adesso.
<snake_> ma non è cambiato niente.
<jester-> snake_: da recovery vai in shell e dai rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> X maiuscolo, poi riavvia
<attempt> ma leggi il paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/597022/
<jester-> attempt: il driver sis open lo carica hal al boot
<attempt> X11 ha la x maiuscola.
<snake_> jester- , non posso entrare in recovery perchè l immagine non è ferma
<attempt> creare uno xorg e' un problema per il sis open?
<jester-> snake_: recovery mode si intende avviare da modalita ripristino
<snake_> ok avviata la live
<attempt> se l'immagine non e' ferma al boot ha altri problemi.
<jester-> attempt: non è un problema ma con dentro solo quello che vedo nel paste è un po poco
<attempt> ha padellato il comando.
<jester-> snake_: lo vedi il menu grub al boot o no, se no tieni premuto shift
<snake_> jester ho gia fatto quello che mi stai chiedendo,entro nel recovery e poi l immagine trema tantissimmo,al pundo da non distinguere niente
<snake_> ora sono con live avviata
<attempt> vabbe' se sei partito da live clicca sul tuo hd. poi dicci il percorso completo di etc nel tuo hd. con la live non trema?
<snake_> anche la live trema..ma solo quando c è lo splash screen (quello coi pallini che caricano)
<jester-> attempt: al limite serve una cosa cosi http://paste.ubuntu.com/597040/
<jester-> meno da riga 18 in avanti
<jester-> o mettere sis al posto di nvidia
<snake_> avviata mi consente un max di 800x600
<attempt> si speravo che creato lo xorg da solo poi si potesse settare la risoluzione.
<snake_> quindi niente?
<attempt> il punto e' che ci devi dire il percorso della directory completa del tuo hd. quindi clicca sull'hd cerca etc cliccaci sopra e dacci il percorso.
<attempt> prima del tramonto.
<jester-> snake_  copiati http://paste.ubuntu.com/597040/  e al posto di nvidia mettici sis
<jester-> snake_: il monitor + lcd?
<jester-> è lcd?*
<snake_> lcd
<snake_> mi state ammacchiando
<jester-> snake_: allora dovrebbe andare, piu o meno
<jester-> snake_: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf e copiaci http://paste.ubuntu.com/597040/
<jester-> snake_: metti sis invece che nvidia
<snake_> dove cosa?in che cartella lo devo copiare?
<Neo_> sera
<jester-> snake_: leggi bene quello che si scrive
<MatteoR> cian Neo_
<Neo_> ciao MatteoR!
<snake_> si..faccio quello infatti
<jester-> <jester-> snake_: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf e copiaci http://paste.ubuntu.com/597040/
<jester-> non mi pare
<jester-> snake_: non è che sei da livecd?
<jester-> snake_: sei da live o no
<snake_> jester , si , ora sono nel file xorg.conf.failsafe
<jester-> snake_: mavadaviaiciapp avvia in recovery e la menu scegli grafica sicura
<snake_> non esiste xorg.conf
<jester-> o fai casino e basta
<snake_> jester ripeto non posso avviare un terminale in recovery
<jester-> snake_: che centra il terminale
<jester-> snake_: hai capito cosa è modalità ripristino o recovery mode?
<snake_> jester- , non posso avviare un recovery
<snake_> si
<attempt> snake se sei in live fai una bella cosa. apri nautilus cioe' una cartella qualunque, clicca sul tuo hd e poi su /etc/  e incollaci qui il percorso completo a quella cartella.
<snake_> grub premi esc per avviare
<jester-> snake_: allora monta la partizione ubuntu vai /etc/X11 e sistemi xorg.conf come detto sopra
<jester-> snake_: e 4 al boot devi premere shift e non tab per vedere il menu grub
<snake_> jester non mi permette di avviare non la vedo,ti dico che premendo shift mi porta al recovery e po finisce la
<snake_> attempt ora ti mando il percorso
<jester-> snake_: allora monta la partizione ubuntu vai /etc/X11 e sistemi xorg.conf come detto sopra
<snake_> non posso
<jester-> snake_: se trolli certo che non puoi
<snake_> non esiste xorg.conf ma xorg.conf.failsafe
<jester-> snake_: li dalla live in nautilus a sinistra la vedi la partizione ubuntu?
<snake_> okok
<snake_> jester aveva ragione
<snake_> stavo trollando
<jester-> snake_: cliccala che la monta
<jester-> snake_: quindi
<jester-> snake_: allora monta la partizione ubuntu vai /etc/X11 e sistemi xorg.conf come detto sopra
<snake_> ora ci devo incollare dentro il paste
<snake_> e salvo
<jester-> si ma svuotalo prima
<snake_> si va bene
<attempt> una volta incollato prima di salvare togli nvidia e metti sis.
<snake_> va bene
<snake_> vediamo un po
<enzotib> sera
<attempt> sera enzotib
<enzotib> ciao attempt
<bl4de> ola!!
<bl4de> ragazzi, ho appena comprato un portatile nuovo nuovo, ed avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto
<enzotib> bl4de, ti do il mio indirizzo?
<bl4de> in pratica questo portatile ha (naturalmente...) preinstallato win7
<bl4de> vorrei formattarlo e metterci ubuntu, ma ho paura che questo mi invalidi la garanzia...
<jester-> certo che si invalida
<jester-> bl4de: fatti un dual boot
<jester-> che non ho mai capito la mania di formattare win
<snake_> jester- non è cambiato nulla
<Neo_> bl4de, in effetti anche se windows fa schifo comunque l'hai pagato quindi non vedo il motivo per eliminarlo
<bl4de> jester-: si, il dualboot va bene, ma comunque volevo usare ubuntu come sistema principale
<snake_> ho sempre il problema
<jester-> bl4de: una volta installato usi il cavallo che piu ti garba
<Neo_> bl4de, bhè certo, quello era ovvio; basta che modifichi le impostazioni di grub e imposti come selezione automatica ubuntu
<jester-> snake_: reinstalla per bene che fai prima
<bl4de> jester-: come dovrei fare, senza intaccare niente, a fare un dual boot? devo rimpicciolire la partizione di winzoz e metterci quella di ubuntu?
<snake_> per bene?ho provato 3 versioni e tutte con lo stesso problema...mannaggia
<Neo_> bl4ade, fa tutto l'installer di ubuntu
<bl4de> ah, ok
<Neo_> bl4de, rimpicciolisce la partizione di windows (quanto vuoi tu) e installa GRUB
<jester-> bl4de: se non hai una partizione libera prima deframmenti la win, poi la riduci senza creare nuove partizioni e in fase di installazione scegli di usare lo spazio libero configuo
<bl4de> no, perché ho sempre avuto a che fare con pc datati, che necessitavano di stronzate varie per funzionare, quindi non ho mai usato l'installer con partizionamento auto
<jester-> grub lo installa di serie
<jester-> bl4de: non auto ma scegli spazio libero contiguo che avrai dopo la riduzione della win
<bl4de> eh si, ho capito
<bl4de> comunque, se volessi tornare indietro? ad esempio, se volessi "disinstallare" ubuntu e grub senza intaccare winzoz?
<jester-> bl4de: si ripristina mbr e cancelli le partizioni winzoz e riallarghi, oppure fai fai un ripristino che ti riporta a fabbrica
<bl4de> capito...ma se devo ripristinare il mbr, devo fare primaun backup di sicurezza
<Neo_> bl4de, ricorda che quando ti chiede dove installare GRUB devi mettere, per esempio, /dev/sda,(non /dev/sda1)
<bl4de> Neo_: si, lo so, non si capisce quante volte ho formattato e messo ubuntu :)
<bl4de> jester-: quindi prima devo farmi un backup del MBR (prima di formattare)
<jester-> bl4de:  non serve
<jester-> bl4de: eventualmente la togli da live
<jester-> !mbr | bl4de
<ubot-it> bl4de: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<bl4de> purtroppo è parecchio tempo che non mi preoccupo di ripristinare winzoz (usando praticamente solo ubuntu), quindi sono un tantino indietro :)
<bl4de> e questo tool riconosce anche winzz7
<bl4de> *?
<jester-> che centra win
<filo1234> e quale tool?
<bl4de> eh, dato che l'mbr di win7 per quanto ne so è diverso da quello di winXP (ripeto, sono un po' a secco di win)
<KyvaN> Salve
<KyvaN> Salve a tutti!!!
<bl4de> scusate, parlo di ms-sys
<jester-> bl4de: mbr non è ne di win ne di linux. è semplicemente la boot partition del disco
<bl4de> si, ma chessò, magari winzoz ci scriveva qualcosa di suo dentro,,,boh xD
<jester-> cioè il master boot record
<KyvaN> avrei bisogno di aiuto...voglio installare ubuntu su un computer ma non so bene come partizionarlo. vorrei creare tre partizioni: una per windows, una per i dati (foto, musica, etc) e una per ubuntu...come va organizzata la cosa?
<jester-> una volta ripristinata (tolto grub) riparte diretto winzoz
<bl4de> ok
<filo1234> KyvaN: l'hai appena detto :)
<filo1234> KyvaN: metti windows per primo poi ci piazzi ubuntu e terzo i dati in NTFS
<bl4de> ah, a [s]proposito, come siamo messi con ubuntu 11.04 con la tecnologia hybrid? (doppia scheda video Intel-nVidia)
<jester-> KyvaN: fai una sola partione, installi winzoz, poi installi linux e scegli di usare leo spazio libero che fa tutto l'installer
<KyvaN> filo1234: quello che non so è che tipo di partizione creare (se primaria o logica) e i punti di mount
<filo1234> KyvaN: fai tre primarie
<jester-> KyvaN: crei una partizione primaria e ci metti win
<jester-> poi dici all'installer di usare lo spazio libero
<jester-> el se incula lu
<filo1234> i
<KyvaN> purtroppo non ho disponibile adesso il cd di winzoz quindi adesso devo installare ubuntu e domani installerò quella sottospecie di sistema operativo
<jester-> KyvaN: installare win dopo comporta che ti sega il bootloader
<KyvaN> jester-: rimetterlo non è un problema...l'ho fatto tante volte :)
<bl4de> ragazzi, nessuno può delucidarmi riguardo a hybrid in 11,04?
<bl4de> (scusate se sbaglio i punti, e ci metto le virgole, ma non sono ancora abituato a questa tastiera da portatile :) )
<KyvaN> per la partizione di linux come punto di mount e file system cosa devo mettere? "/" e "ext4 con journaling"?
<filo1234> si
<KyvaN> filo1234: mentre per la partizione dati?
<filo1234> NTFS se devi usarla con entrambi i sistemi operativi
<KyvaN> filo1234 non me la da tra le opzioni O_o
<filo1234> perchè non hai installato ntfstools
<filo1234> ma puoi farla dopo tanto
<KyvaN> e quindi adesso cosa mi consigli di mettere?
<filo1234> niente la lasci vuota
<filo1234> o ci metti fat32 quello che vuoi tanto dopo la devi riformmattare
<KyvaN> ultima cosa poi non ti rompo più: se la faccio fat32 come file system cosa devo mettere?
<filo1234> -.- lol
<filo1234> fat32
<KyvaN> scusa...volevo scrivere punto di mount
<KyvaN> ho fatto confusione :)
<KyvaN> sembrava una domanda tipo "di che colore è il cavallo bianco di Napoleone?"
<filo1234> come vuoi crealo in /media
<filo1234> dati, pippo, porni
<filo1234> lo scegli tu il nome
<KyvaN> scusa ma se scelgo file system "fat32" le opzioni che ho come punto di mount sono solo "/windows" e "/dos"
<filo1234> ma scusa non puoi scrivercelo tu a mano??
<filo1234> /media/stapippa
<KyvaN> ho scoperto adesso questa possibilità xD
<KyvaN> grazie filo1234 :D
<filo1234> prego
<e-DIO-t> sbrabaus
<lorenzosu> ciao beatpanic
<family> nn riesco aggiornare il kernel 29 :(
<enzotib> family, che significa? spiegati
<family> enzotib: forse è meglio che ti !pasto l'immagine... non riesco ad aggiornare il kernel ...29
<enzotib> !image | family
<ubot-it> family: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<family> enzotib: http://imagebin.org/149482
<enzotib> family, apri un terminale
<enzotib> family, e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<family> enzotib: ok grazie funziona
<guest_> buona sera, sto provando natty in virtualbox, unity funziona alla perfezione, a parte il tema che rimane sempre quello in stile windows 95, cercando in rete ho trovato questo comando "killall -9 gnome-settings-daemon && gnome-settings-daemon", la prima volta ha funzionato, poi al riavvio, nulla questo codice non funziona più, avete qualche idea?
<attempt> fai uno script e fai in modo che parta all'avvio guest_
<attempt> altrimenti tocca ridare il comando ad ogni riavvio.
<guest_> non funziona più
<attempt> dubito visto che al riavvio i demoni ripartono come niente fosse.
<guest_> forse facendolo partire all'avvio rifunziona, vabbè ciao
<MarcO_BITTO87> buonasera a tutti
<sanke> salve
<sanke> attempt , ci sei?
<sanke> ragazzi perchè non ho il file xorg.conf?
<filo1234> perchè non esiste più da anni
<sanke> come?perchè?e io come faccio a configurare la risoluzione?
<filo1234> con il gestore monitor
<sanke> ma non me da 1024x768...vedo solamente 800x600
<filo1234> altrimenti puoi creare tu a mano un xorg.conf o se ce l'hai gia da qualche backup puoi usare quello
<MarcO_BITTO87> ho avuto lo stesso problema io
<MarcO_BITTO87> esatp
<MarcO_BITTO87> io l'ho trovato precompilato per il mio porttile
<MarcO_BITTO87> ho creato un nuovo file kn il copia e incolla
<sanke> ho una sorta di backup creato oggi con jester-...quindi lo creo io?
<MarcO_BITTO87> si
<sanke> ok
<sanke> vediamo che ne viene fuori
<MarcO_BITTO87> io l'ho creato da terminal kn privilegi sudo
<MarcO_BITTO87> sn nuovo di ubuntu
<MarcO_BITTO87> magari nn mi spiego bene
<sanke> anch io son nuovo
<sanke> jey ti ho capito
<MarcO_BITTO87> kmq lo sò ke non sono su un canale adatto ma quacuno sa aiutarmi su un problema di kext di osx86 ?
<Claudinux> !italiano | MarcO_BITTO87
<ubot-it> MarcO_BITTO87: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<MarcO_BITTO87> scusatemi
<Nede> ciao chat!
<xalo> ciao ho un problema con la scheda video, dando glxgears maggiore è il numero di frames maggiori dovrebbero essere le prestazioni giusto??
<xalo> mi aiutate?
<xalo> come mai se avvio nvidia x setting i frames per secondo della scheda video scendono da 14500 a 300???
<xalo> nessuno??
<francesco_> buonasera, skype mi ha lasciato il computer senza suono
<francesco_> qualcuno sá cosa posso fare T_T?
<Ola86> BU!
<xalo> non funzionano più i suoni di sistema, cosa posso fare??
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-22
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Dig> Salve a tutti. Ragazzi, da stamattina ho la CPU al 100%
<glpiana> Dig, in un terminale digita top e vedi quale processo ti sta asciugando il pc
<Dig> glpiana: fatto. è xorg
<glpiana> Dig, hai gli effetti attivi?
<jester-> Dig: la cpu starà facendo le pulizie di pasqua, non ti preoccupare
<Dig> glpiana: no
<Dig> jester-: al prossimo rilascio gliele faccio io
<glpiana> Dig, sei su gnome?
<Dig> glpiana: c'è stato qualche aggiornamento in questi giorni che può aver interessato xorg?
<Dig> glpiana: si, gnome
<glpiana> Dig, non so nemmeno su che versione di ubuntu sei :)
<Dig> glpiana: giusto. ho l'ultima. 10.11
<glpiana> 10.10
<Dig> glpiana: yes
<glpiana> Dig, comunque non so che aggiornamenti han fatto ultimamente. da quando hai la cpu a 100? da adesso o da giorni?
<jester-> Dig: di la verità: cosa hai taroccato
<Dig> glpiana: stamattina me ne sono accorto. negli ultimi giorni ho trovato sempre aggiornamenti su questa macchina. ho una scheda video nvidia. se uso nvidia setting riscrivo l'xorg?
<glpiana> Dig, credo tu debba avviarlo da terminale con gksu se no non salva
<Dig> glpiana: Nvidia setting intendi? si tutte le volte che ho maneggiato la sempre da root
<glpiana> comunque non riscrivi xorg. modifichi xorg.conf
<Dig> glpiana: ok. ci provo
<glpiana> reboot
<Dig> glpiana: la cpu si è calmata
<glpiana> Dig, facendo cosa?
<Dig> ho cambiato xorg.conf abbassando la risoluzione. ho riavviato, ho rialzato la risoluzione.
<glpiana> ah
<Dig> glpiana: jester- grazie
<glpiana> Dig, hai fatto tutto da solo :)
<jester-> doh
<N41T> Ciau a tutti, ho questo problema,I repo mi fanno questi errori come posso risolvere ??? o rimettere gli originali?http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/597360/
<N41T> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/597360/
<jester-> Dig: se non hai hw vegiotto la nvidia usa questo conf semplice semplice http://paste.ubuntu.com/597361/
<glpiana> N41T, apri software-properties-gtk
<N41T> glpiana: aperto
<glpiana> N41T, seconda scheda, seleziona i partner di canonical
<N41T> gli altri li tolgo?
<N41T> cera solo uno non selezionato
<glpiana> N41T, aspetta. clicca su modifica e fammi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | N41T
<ubot-it> N41T: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<N41T> glpiana: sta caricando
<N41T> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/149589
<glpiana> N41T, sembra ok. chiudi quell a finestrella e passa alla prima scheda
<glpiana> N41T, cambia server e ricarica gli indici
<N41T> server
<N41T> metto server principale?
<N41T> al posto di server italia
<glpiana> N41T, oppure scegli tra i server italiani fastbull o garr
<N41T> nn ne ho altri
<YnoR> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> N41T, guarda bene dai
<glpiana> N41T, non leggi "Altro" sotto?
<N41T> ok
<N41T> visto
<N41T> scusami
<glpiana> :)
<N41T> ok
<N41T> fatto
<N41T> ora chiudo e faccio un apt-get update?
<glpiana> N41T, ok, chiudi e ricarica gli indici
<N41T> li sta ricaricando
<N41T> perfetto
<N41T> grazie cmq
<YnoR> ho appena installato ubunto 10.10 consigliato da un amico
<YnoR> però un poroblema,,,,c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<glpiana> YnoR, illustra il problema, chi sa aiutarti  lo farà
<N41T> glpiana: Impossibile scaricare tutti gli indici dell'archivio
<YnoR> ok grazie
<glpiana> N41T, sudo apt-get update su pastebin
<N41T> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/597365/
<YnoR> ho un acer aspire m1610 non riesco a trovare i driver SIS
<N41T> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/597366/
<YnoR> scheda video
<glpiana> !sis | YnoR prova a guardare  qui
<ubot-it> YnoR prova a guardare  qui: Driver per schede grafiche SiS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<glpiana> N41T, non capisco perchè tu abbia Maverick maiuscolo. dai cat /etc/apt/sources.list   e metti su pastebin
<N41T> glpiana: ok
<YnoR> ok adesso ci provo.....mi sposto su l altro pc
<N41T> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/597368/
<filo1234> YnoR: dovresti gia a vere i driver sis generici comunque
<glpiana> N41T, ok, capito. torna su software-properties-gtk
<N41T> glpiana: ok ci sono
<glpiana> N41T, nella secnda scheda se ci fai caso hai 4 voci partner di canonical
<glpiana> N41T, due normali e due sorgenti
<N41T> si
<glpiana> N41T, ma due hanno Maverick scritto in maiuscolo, le altre due invece non hanno nmmeno maverick
<glpiana> N41T, confermi?
<N41T> si
<N41T> li tolgo allora
<N41T> ?
<glpiana> N41T, togli la spunta alle due voci con scritto Maverick
<N41T> cmqok
<glpiana> N41T, lascia invece le due voci dove le ggi solo partner di canonical
<N41T> cmq in realta sono 6 in utto di canonical
<glpiana> azzz vero :)
<glpiana> non guardavo quelle sopra
<N41T> li lascio tutti e 4?
<glpiana> N41T, devi lasciarne solo una per sftware e una per sorgenti
<N41T> ok
<N41T> lascio quelle sotto allora
<N41T> ma nn capisco come sia successo sta cosa
<glpiana> N41T, smanazzi source.list e succede anche questo
<N41T> non riccordo di aver smanettato sul source :D
<N41T> penso..
<glpiana> N41T, comuqnue modifica chiudi e riprova
<N41T> si ok mi ha presi tutti da garr
<N41T> ottimo grazie mille :) glpiana
<glpiana> :)
<YnoR_> scusate ma ho cambiato pc
<YnoR_> mi potete linkare di nuovo dovevo posso vedere i driver SIS ?
<remix_tj> !sis | YnoR_
<ubot-it> YnoR_: Driver per schede grafiche SiS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<YnoR_> GRZ
<YnoR_>  non riesco a inserire nel terminale
<glpiana> YnoR_, spiega
<YnoR_> qualcuno mi può dire la procedura sono novello su ubuntu.
<glpiana> YnoR_, cosa non riesci a fare?
<YnoR_> ho scaricato i driver
<Draco_> buongiorno, ho un problema con la lan: ho usato questa guida: http://jaxov.com/2009/09/change-ethernet-cards-speed-and-dulex-settings-in-ubnutu-linux/
<YnoR_> apro il terminale ...seguo la precedura cone dal lin
<Draco_> per settarla, ma quando riavvio il sistema, torna ai settaggi di default, che non funzionano
<YnoR_> ma non ma nn fa nulla
<glpiana> YnoR_, anzitutto che ottieni da: lspci | grep VGA
<YnoR_> '
<YnoR_> ?
<YnoR_> cosa vuoi dire scusa eh
<glpiana> YnoR_, è riportato sulla guida
<jester-> Draco_: spiega il non funzano
<filo1234> Draco_: per prima cosa, quella guida non è una cosa ufficiale...secondo, quei passaggi non fanno altro che modificare alcuni parametri della scheda che comunque anche con con i settaggi di default deve funzionare
<glpiana> è il primo comando che indica
<filo1234> Draco_: e in ogni caso sono tutte modifiche provvisorie e al reboot spariscono
<Draco_> sigh, non funzionano perché il cavo di rete è un po difettato e la connessione è instabile a 100mbps, per questo la uso a 10mps full duplex
<filo1234> quindi dovresti creare uno script che al reboot reimposta quei parametri
<filo1234> Draco_: ah ecco :)
<filo1234> Draco_: comunque puoi mettere i comandi in /etc/rc.local prima di exit 0
<YnoR_> Impossibile mostrare «/home/rony/sisimedia_ubuntu_10.10_32bits/sisimedia_drv.so».
<Draco_> filo1234, peccato che non abbia idea di come fare ...
<filo1234> Draco_: e poi cambia il cavo!
<YnoR_> Non risulta installata alcuna applicazione per i file «Libreria condivisa»
<Draco_> filo1234, è un cavo di 60 metri
<glpiana> YnoR_, vedo che stai andando per la tua strada
<YnoR_> allora mi fermo
<YnoR_> ti seguo
<Draco_> filo1234, che passa attraverso un solaio, due muri ed un armadio
<glpiana> YnoR_, puoi tornare alla guida e dare iil primo comando indicato?
<filo1234> Draco_: comunque puoi mettere i comandi in /etc/rc.local prima di exit 0 senza usare il sudo davanti ai comandi
<Draco_> filo1234, spiegami questo fatto dello script per cortesia,non me ne intendo
<YnoR_> Scaricare nella propria Home il driver in formato .tar.gz relativo all'architettura del proprio sistema operativo
<YnoR_> ho un 32bit
<glpiana> YnoR_, Identificare la scheda video  <----- qui
<Draco_> allora ... root ... etc
<filo1234> Draco_: gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<Draco_> ok ci sono
<Draco_> ah ok, capito
<filo1234> metti  il tutto in sequenza andando a capo dopo ogni comando
<Draco_> metto qui la riga che scrivevo in console
<YnoR_> SIS 671
<filo1234> Draco_: naturalmente solo quelli che impostano la velocità ...no anche l'instalalzione :p
<filo1234> Draco_: yes
<glpiana> YnoR_, ok, quindi ora stai guardando questa guida qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari/Sis771-671 ?
<YnoR_> SI
<glpiana> YnoR_, ok, almeno so dove sei :)
<Draco_> filo1234, devo mettere niente alla fine della riga?
<YnoR_> adesso mi prendi per mano....sennò mi perdo di nuovo eh....:)
<Draco_> tipo ; o altro
<glpiana> YnoR_, hai dato i comandi successivi fino a quale?
<filo1234> Draco_: mettilo ch enon fa male
<YnoR_> ho aperto il terminale
<Draco_> filo1234, riavvio, provo e ritorno
<glpiana> YnoR_, hai scaricato il file tar.gz?
<YnoR_> anzi ho fatto questo....ho estratto nella cartella home
<YnoR_> si
<glpiana> YnoR_, ok. quindi nella tua home vedi la directory sisimedia_ubuntu ?
<YnoR_> esatto
<glpiana> YnoR_, sei entrato nella directory con cd sisimedia_ubuntu* ?
<YnoR_> adesso fammi capire eh
<YnoR_> apro la cartella...
<glpiana> YnoR_, tu hai scaricato un archivio, l'hai estratto nella home. devi entrare DA TERMINALE nella directory in questione
<glpiana> YnoR_, per cui devi scrivere cd pappapperopappappero che è poi il nome della directory
<YnoR_> asp
<YnoR_> maremma bucaiola....come si fa
<YnoR_> mò cancello tutto
<glpiana> YnoR_, te l'ho scritto sopra
<glpiana> YnoR_, scrivi:     cd sisimedia_ubuntu*
<YnoR_> rony@rony-Aspire-M1610:~/sisimedia_ubuntu_10.10_32bits$
<glpiana> ok
<YnoR_> vedi!!
<YnoR_> nn fa nulla
<glpiana> YnoR_, ora scrivi, come dice la guida: sudo cp sisimedia_drv.so /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
<glpiana> YnoR_, come non fa nulla. ti ha fatto entrare nella directory. che ti aspettavi? :)
<YnoR_> rony@rony-Aspire-M1610:~/sisimedia_ubuntu_10.10_32bits$....MI ESCE SEMPRE QUESTO DOPO DATO LA PASSWORD
<YnoR_> ops scusate per il maiuscolo
<glpiana> YnoR_, sì ma non ti allarmare :)
<glpiana> fin che no da errori vuol dire che è tutto ok
<YnoR_> ok scusa eh.....ma voglio imparare ad installare
<glpiana> YnoR_, adesso procedi come dice la guida, scarica quel file xorg.conf e mettilo nella tua home
<glpiana> YnoR_, dimmi quando hai fatto
<YnoR_> mi piace il sistema operativo.....non quella fregatura di wuin
<YnoR_> *win
<YnoR_> fatto
<glpiana> YnoR_, scrivi nel terminale: cd ~
<glpiana> YnoR_, la ~ si fa con alt gr + ì
<YnoR_> bene
<YnoR_> fatto
<glpiana> YnoR_, ora scrivi:    ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf   e dimmi se elenca qualcosa
<YnoR_> rony@rony-Aspire-M1610:~/sisimedia_ubuntu_10.10_32bits$ cd ~ rony@rony-Aspire-M1610:~$ ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ls: impossibile accedere a /etc/X11/xorg.conf: File o directory non esistente rony@rony-Aspire-M1610:~$
<glpiana> YnoR_, perfetto
<glpiana> YnoR_, ora scrivi:   sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/
<Draco_> filo1234, rieccomi
<YnoR_> rony@rony-Aspire-M1610:~$ sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/ rony@rony-Aspire-M1610:~$
<Draco_> filo1234, non funge, posso solo pensare che la utility di configurazione automatica interviene dopo lo script e rimette i suoi settaggi
<glpiana> YnoR_, la guida ora dice che devi riavviare
<glpiana> YnoR_, se non dovesse andare
<glpiana> YnoR_, segnati ste cose da fare nel caso in cui tu non riesca a tornare all'interfaccia grafica
<glpiana> YnoR_, tu hai anche windows sul pc in questione?
<YnoR_> dimmi
<YnoR_> si
<glpiana> YnoR_, quindi all'avvio vedi il menu di scelta del sistema operativo
<YnoR_> si
<filo1234> Draco_: uhm be conta che quello che sta in /etc/rc.local  viene eseguito dopo il login
<Draco_> filo1234, capisco, hai altre idee?
<glpiana> YnoR_, nel caso in cui non ripartisse la grafica, scegli la voce recovery mode o modalità ripristino
<glpiana> YnoR_, arrivato al menu scegli di aprire una shell di root
<filo1234> Draco_: giusto per togliersi il dubbio....metti una riga sopra il comando,  con sleep 30;
<glpiana> YnoR_, e scrivi:    rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<filo1234> Draco_: così attende 30 secondi prima di eseguire il comando e vediamo un po'
<glpiana> YnoR_, poi scrivi: reboot      e il sistema si riavvia e dovresti tornare alla situazione attuale
<filo1234> Draco_: fai anche vedere cosa hai inserito nel file
<Draco_> sleep 30; ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off; ethtool -s eth0 speed 10 duplex full;  exit 0
<YnoR_> ok
<Draco_> filo1234, che faccio, provo?
<filo1234> si
<Draco_> vado e torno
<YnoR_> x il momento grz glpiana
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> a tra poco allora
<glpiana> forse... -.-
<YnoR_> poi ti rompero le @@ dopo ....;)
<YnoR_> ciao
<glpiana> ciao
<Draco_> filo1234, funge
<filo1234> Draco_: ok allora diminuisci i secondi e vedi un po' quanto ti serve
<Draco_> filo1234, cambio il comando sleep a 10 secondi, visto che non ...
<Draco_> ecco mi hai preceduto :)
<filo1234> yes
<Draco_> metto 10 e pace, grazie dell'aiuto
<filo1234> vedi se bastano .)
<filo1234> dovrebbero
<Draco_> bastano di sicuro, ci mette di meno ad avviare tutto il sistema da quando ho tolto lo swap
<Draco_> grazie ancora, arrivederci
<vincenzoml> Ciao a tutti, è possibile installare maverick con wubi? Sto impazzendo. Avevo una iso però c'è solo la voce "prova e installa" che implica mi sa il boot da usb. Allora ho scaricato wubi dal sito ubuntu ma vuole scaricare 10.04. Mi aiutate per favore? Ho solo un paio d'ore per convertire un nuovo utente a ubuntu :)
<glpiana> vincenzoml, http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/  guarda in fondo all'elenco, c'è wubi.exe
<vincenzoml> glpiana: grazie. L'ho scaricato ma su win... "E:\wubi.exe non è un'applicazione win32 valida..."
<glpiana> vincenzoml, prova a riscaricare. altro no so dirti. mai usato wubi, spero anche di non doverlo mai usare
<filo1234> vincenzoml: ma non hai un cd?
<filo1234> una live di ubuntu intendo
<glpiana> vincenzoml, per mostrae ubuntu piuttosto opterei per un livecd
<glpiana> ecco
<vincenzoml> filo1234: la vuole installata, ma non voglio ripartizionare perchè poi parto e lo lascio in panne se succede qualcosa, non ho neanche windows (per ottime ragioni :))
<vincenzoml> avevo installato natty con wubi ma dopo 1 ora non andava piu' UMTS, che rabbia
<filo1234> vincenzoml: si ma se metti il cd su windows...tu fa installare con wubi
<filo1234> ti*
<vincenzoml> filo1234: ho la liveusb, ma wubi.exe di maverick non ricordo piu' perchè non andava bene
<glpiana> vincenzoml, se gli si impalla con wubi potrebbe essere anche peggio
<filo1234> secondo me è peggio usare wubi
<filo1234> glpiana: la smetti??
<glpiana> uffa
<glpiana> lol
<vincenzoml> glpiana: parchè?
<filo1234> vincenzoml: e vabè se non ti va bene niente allora
<vincenzoml> filo1234:  a me si! A maverick no
<vincenzoml> a me andava bene anche natty
<filo1234> usa un'altra versione
<vincenzoml> quasi quasi riprovo
<vincenzoml> filo1234: tipo? 10.04
<filo1234> si
<vincenzoml>  aaaaaah
<vincenzoml> errore di lettura sulla penna che usavo per passare wubi
<vincenzoml> mi sembrava esagerato
<vincenzoml> questo è un bug da riportare: notificare l'utente quando si rimonta un FS read-only
<filo1234> 0.0
<filo1234> ma se sei su windows
<glpiana> lol
<vincenzoml> filo1234: ho due pc
<filo1234> allora tu somntala bene
<vincenzoml> ci mancherebbe che mi metto a scrivere le iso su usb da windows
<vincenzoml> filo1234: infatti
<vincenzoml> ora riformatto, riscrivo immagine, riscarico wubi, reinstallo maverick ... go go go
<vincenzoml> filo1234: anyway con tutte le notifiche che ci becchiamo quando rimonta read-only lo potrebbe anche dire...
<vincenzoml> quale pacchetto per suddetto bug secondo voi?
<filo1234> vincenzoml: ma sai cosa significa bug?
<filo1234> su dai vai a scaricare wubi
<vincenzoml> filo1234: non ho bisogno di mandarti il mio CV ed eviterei le flame se possibile
<filo1234> be appunto allora non dire cose senza senso...non c'è nessun bug
<vincenzoml> filo1234: usability?
<vincenzoml> cioè si rimonta una pennina usb read-only perchè c'è un errore, si dice all'utente anche o no?
<vincenzoml> gli diciamo quando c'è poco spazio ad esempio
<filo1234> si ma non è un bug
<filo1234> e comunque non è attinenete al supporto
<vincenzoml> filo1234: se quando gnome non riesce a copiare un file ti dicesse che è tutto ok, penseresti che è un bug, cmq non lo riporto tanto non so in che pacchetto riportarlo, così siamo tutti contenti.
<vincenzoml> e il cv se hai un posto te lo invio anche :)
<vincenzoml> grazie a tutti per l'aiuto anyway
<alessio> salve
<alessio> chi mi aiuta a configurare xorg?  http://pastebin.com/g1VWwwH2
<glpiana> alessio, che devi fare?
<alessio> è d ieri che combatto con sta scheda video!! non riesco ad impostare 1024x768
<alessio> glpiana
<glpiana> alessio, in un terminale digita: lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> alessio, incolla qui la riga che esce
<alessio> alessio@alessio-T7600:/etc/X11$ lspci | grep -i vga
<alessio> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<glpiana> !sis | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: Driver per schede grafiche SiS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<YnoR> salve
<glpiana> YnoR, e dove eri finito?
<YnoR> weeeee
<YnoR> sono andato a comprare qualcosa da mangiare bello
<glpiana> YnoR, un'ora per riavviare il pc?
<glpiana> ah ecco. ma andava o no?
<YnoR> pranzato ed eccomi qua
<YnoR> noooooooooooo
<YnoR> nooooooooooooooooo
<YnoR> e nn so fare neanche quello che hai detto
<YnoR> adesso mi sono messo con il portatile vicino al fisso
<glpiana> YnoR, ok, ma al riavvio la grafica è partita?
<YnoR> no
<YnoR> schermo nero
<glpiana> YnoR, oki, facciamo così, accendi il pc e scegli di entrare in recovery mode
<YnoR> ecco ci siamo
<glpiana> YnoR, quando sei al menu dimmelo
<YnoR> partito
<YnoR> ci siamo
<glpiana> YnoR, nel menu scegli la shell di root
<YnoR> asp......ti dico quello che vedo
<YnoR> resume
<YnoR> clean
<YnoR> dpkg
<glpiana> scendi
<YnoR> failsafex
<YnoR> grub
<glpiana> ancora
<YnoR> netroot
<glpiana> ancora
<YnoR> fnito
<glpiana>  vabè, netroot
<YnoR> *i
<YnoR> ok
<glpiana> YnoR, c'è # ?
<YnoR> si
<glpiana> YnoR, oki, scrivi:   rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> YnoR, non deve rispondere niente
<YnoR> fatto
<glpiana> YnoR, oki, questo  il primo tentativo. scrivi: reboot             e poi avvialo normalmente
<alessio_> glpiana , grazie per l insegnamento
<YnoR> ok partito
<glpiana> hai la grafica?
<glpiana> alessio_, sei riuscito?
<alessio_> si ne ho anche in più
<YnoR> mettevo la x piccola invece della X grande
<YnoR> si
<YnoR> glpiana: si
<glpiana> YnoR, ok, però è come prima? cioè il problema rimane?
<YnoR> si
<glpiana> YnoR, ok, il problema però qual è? prima avevi solo detto che avevi una sis
<glpiana> e quindi ti era stata indicata la guida per le sis... che non ha funzionato
<YnoR> può essere anche che mi stia sbagliando io glpiana
<YnoR> cmq non mi funziona il cubo
<filo1234> -.-
<YnoR> poi lo vedo opaco
<glpiana> YnoR, aaaahh è l'accelerazione che non va
<glpiana> non so se il 3d va con le sis
<glpiana> filo1234, ? che dici?
<filo1234> non credo proprio
<filo1234> è gia troppo che vada la grafica
<YnoR> ho capito ho una scheda grafica che fa schifo
<filo1234> gia
<filo1234> YnoR: che sia opaco può essere perchè potrebbe dipendere dalla risoluzione
<filo1234> YnoR: apri un terminale e dai xrandr dimmi cosa ti da
<glpiana> !paste | YnoR
<ubot-it> YnoR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<YnoR> 1280x1024     0,0*
<filo1234> YnoR: no incolla tutto in pastebin
<filo1234> !paste | YnoR
<ubot-it> YnoR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<YnoR> asc
<YnoR> mò esca dal portatile
<YnoR> entro con il fisso dove ho il sistema
<c5rst> perche' quando cerco di montare una FAT mi dice che il filesistem non e' supportato
<c5rst> devo scaricare qualche pacchetto?
<YnoR_> ECCOCI
<YnoR_> ops
<filo1234> YnoR_: sei andato a comprare altro da mangiare?
<YnoR_> no..... bello
<filo1234> grazie ma il bello era gia glpiana
<filo1234> YnoR_: dai pasta xrandr
<filo1234> !paste | YnoR_
<ubot-it> YnoR_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<YnoR_> fatto eh
<YnoR_> LO VEDETE?
<YnoR_> ops
<filo1234> dove dovremo vederlo?
<filo1234> !paste | YnoR_
<ubot-it> YnoR_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> se non metti il link qui è difficile
<YnoR_> weeeeeee ditemi omese fa allora
<filo1234> eh leggi
<c5rst> potete aiutarmi pls ..
<filo1234> c5rst: mai sentito un problema del genere su ubuntu con un afat
<filo1234> fat
<filo1234> c5rst: quindi o non è una fat o è andato a farsi benendire il fs
<c5rst> cmq a me dice che il filesystem non lo trova
<filo1234> appunto
<c5rst> pensavo servisse qualche pacchetto
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> puoi provare se ce l'hai..un'altra pennina
<c5rst> e' un file
<filo1234> ????
<filo1234> un file in fat32?
<c5rst> 16
<filo1234> un file .fat16
<filo1234> ???
<c5rst> si
<bc> sarà un immagine fat con quac program
<filo1234> un'immagine sarà iso o altro
<c5rst> e' un HD di un emulatore
<c5rst> in fat16
<c5rst> che vorrai montare su linux
<filo1234> emulatore di che?
<c5rst> per copiarci dentro un file
<c5rst> bochs
<filo1234> io credo che funzioni solo con l'emulatore
<c5rst> ma qemu credo sia la stessa cosa
<YnoR_> glpiana:
<glpiana> YnoR_, dimmi
<YnoR_> STAI RIPOSANDO?
<YnoR_> ops  :)
<filo1234> c5rst: ah quindi è un hd virtuale diciamo
<glpiana> YnoR_, penso che filo1234 stia aspettando il link
<filo1234> c5rst: ok non puoi farlo
<glpiana> YnoR_, ... e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<c5rst> si certo
<filo1234> a meno ch enon lo monti su un'altra macchiona virtuale che legag quel tipo di file
<c5rst> perche' non posso?
<YnoR_> ragà io so nuovo quà.....io ho fatto paste
<filo1234> perchè no
<YnoR_> adesso come si mette quà dentro
<glpiana> YnoR_, ok, ma devi copiare qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<c5rst> se riesco a montare un floppy virtuale fat 12
<filo1234> c5rst: un floppy virtuale?
<c5rst> potro' anche montare un hd virtuale fat 16
<glpiana> O.o
<filo1234> ancora, perchè no è uh vero e prorprio fs
<filo1234> hd
<filo1234> è un'immagine di un hd virtuale
<YnoR_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597447/
<YnoR_> vedete se ho fatto bene
<YnoR_> mah
<filo1234> si hai fatto bene, ma sei gia fortunato ada avere quella risoluzione con un sis
<filo1234> per cui....sei gia al top
<YnoR_> evvaiiiiiii....mi sa che è la volta buona che lo cambio
<YnoR_> adesso incomincio a smanettare un pò il sistema.........weeeeee nn andate via eh...  :)
<YnoR_> ah un altra cosa
<YnoR_> quando avvio il pc mi trovo sia ubuntu che win......però adesso ho due ubuntu dopo aver fatto gli aggiornamenti come faccio a cancellarlo uno?
<glpiana> YnoR_, nel terminale digita: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> !paste| YnoR_
<ubot-it> YnoR_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<YnoR_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597451/
<glpiana> YnoR_, ora scrivi: uname -a
<glpiana> YnoR_, incolla qui la riga
<YnoR_> Linux rony-Aspire-M1610 2.6.35-29-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 15 17:13:54 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> YnoR_, sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic
<YnoR_> glpiana: qua ci voglio anni per imparare ad usarlo
<glpiana> ma va là (cit.) :)
<glpiana> YnoR_, il comando ha finito?
<YnoR_> bhe uno che ha usato solo win...è na bella avventura....bhe ci proviamo :)
<glpiana> YnoR_, non cercare di fare le cose come facevi in windows. cerca di fare le cose e vedrai che è comodo ;)
<YnoR_> quindi avendo na scheda grafica da schifo compiz nn funziona giustoo?
<glpiana> YnoR_, è questione di compatibilità
<filo1234> glpiana: cioè non può guardare più i porni?
<glpiana> filo1234, lol
<glpiana> YnoR_, ma si sta sempe parlando di effetti desktop.
<glpiana> ésempre
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> *sempre
<YnoR_> essi eh
<glpiana> YnoR_, non sono indispensabili
<YnoR_> filo1234:  i porno no..........preferisco + i racconti    :)
<YnoR_> immaginavo
<YnoR_> quindi neanche awn
<glpiana> anche awn :)
<glpiana> però YnoR_ c'è un però
<YnoR_> sarebbe
<glpiana> se hai pazienza ancora qualche giorno esce natty con la nuova interfaccia
<glpiana> la nuova interfaccia, unity, vuole il 3d ma...
<glpiana> perchè c'è anche un ma
<YnoR_> te pareva
<glpiana> c'è anche unity2d
<glpiana> che permette di usare una cosa molto simile su schede non pienamente supportate
<YnoR_> ecco sennò ce tocca cambiare tt il parco pc quà
<glpiana> esatto
<glpiana> per quanto ogni tanto sia bello farlo, di frequente diventa oneroso :)
<YnoR_> a chi lo dici
<glpiana> chiudo l'off topic
<YnoR_> vai via glpiana
<glpiana> devo andare via?
<YnoR_> se andavi te volevo ringraziare e salutarti
<glpiana> :)
<YnoR_> per cambiare la password come si fa?
<bc> passwd
<glpiana> YnoR_, vai su sistema amminitsrazione utenti e gruppi
<bc> cambia la tua password
<nicola88> ciao a tutti, non riesco a utilizzare bene l'iphone con ubuntu. ho provato tutti i programmi che offre ubuntu software center ma nessuno si adatta bene al dispositivo. eppure su internet  ho letto questo http://www.cellularmagazine.it/blog/10638/ubuntu-10-04-supporta-iphone-nativamente/ ...  dove sbaglio?
<glpiana> anche da terminale come dice bc :)
<YnoR_> ok grazie
<YnoR_> glpiana: quale programma wine  devo installare ?
<glpiana> YnoR_, vai su software center e metti wine e basta. al resto ci pensa lui
<glpiana> !wine | YnoR_ magari guarda anche qui per approfondire
<ubot-it> YnoR_ magari guarda anche qui per approfondire: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<YnoR_> ok
<xalo> ciao vi prego aiutatemi ho cancellato per sbaglio dei dati e sto cercando di utilizzare photorec ma non so che partizione scegliere
<xalo> perfavore non c'è nessuno??
<Alex99> ciao, la mia laser samsung non funziona su ubuntu. ne openoffice ne altro. grazie
<bau-> non c'è un canale dedicato a ubuntu server?
<tania__> gracias, necesito ayuda porque mi microfono no funciona desde que instalé ubuntu
<tania__> bene, proviamo in italiano, da quando ho istallato ll'ubuntu  sul mio portatile, non riesco a fare funzionare il microfono
<tania__> e poi se collego una camera esterna, il computer non la riconosce, come faccio a fare funzionare il microfono
<athox> tania__ : aspetta che entro su ubuntu e vedo
<tania__> ok
<Alex99> ciao, la mia laser samsung non funziona su ubuntu. ne openoffice ne altro. grazie
<Ola86> Ciao raga...
<Ola86> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<paolinux> ciao
<Ola86> ciao raga...
<roby_> ciao, auguri buona pasqua a tutti
<Ola86> è tutto oggi pom che cerco un softwarino tipo Map SOurce della Garmin...
<Ola86> ne esiste uno per ubuntu??
<Ola86> augori
<enzotib> Alex99: laser samsung?
<Dave_Murray> ciao a tutti
<Dave_Murray> come installo questo plugin ? Decoder text/html
<Dave_Murray> nessuno mi puo aiutare per questo plugin?
<enzotib> Dave_Murray: ma che plugin?
<Dave_Murray>  Decoder text/html
<Dave_Murray> questo
<Dave_Murray> quando cerco di riprodurre una radio
<Dave_Murray> mi dice che manca!
<enzotib> Dave_Murray: ma non è un plugin
<enzotib> Dave_Murray: spiegami esattamente cosa fai
<ml> qualcuno sa come mai il gestore di aggiornamenti continua a chiedere di aggiorarmi? almeno 1 volta al giorno
<Dave_Murray> enzotib,  nel web quando cerco di riprodurre una radio
<Dave_Murray> mi dice che manca
<Dave_Murray> ad esempio se cerco di riprodurre un flusso streaming con totem
<Dave_Murray> mi dice questo!
<Dave_Murray> capito?
<enzotib> Dave_Murray: quindi sia con firefox che con totem?
<Dave_Murray> esatto
<enzotib> Dave_Murray: mi dài un indirizzo che non funziona?
<Dave_Murray> si!
<Dave_Murray> http://www.mtv.com/music/radio/#
<Dave_Murray> questo
<giovanni86rm> ragazzi com'era il canale di chat?
<Dave_Murray> se clicco su listen now non listen nada xD
<enzotib> !chat | giovanni86rm
<ubot-it> giovanni86rm: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Dave_Murray> enzotib,  puoi darmi na mano? a te lo riproduce?
<enzotib> Dave_Murray: ancora non sono riuscito a capire, mi viene prima una scelta tra italia e usa
<roby_> Dave_Murray,  mi sa che sei su un sito straniero prova qui http://www.mtv.it/?s_cid=geo-advisory-mtv-com
<enzotib> che poi dov'è "listen"?
<roby_> sto vedendo
<Dave_Murray> c'è una listen now accanto l'immagine quando dici acconsento ad entrare
<Dave_Murray> cmq te ne do un altro esempio italiano
<Dave_Murray> enzotib, http://www.capital.it/capital/player/live/lo
<Dave_Murray> oppure meglio!
<enzotib> Dave_Murray: questo funziona
<Dave_Murray> a me no!
<Dave_Murray> è questo il punto
<Dave_Murray> enzotib, con totem prova ad aprire questo http://www.mtv.com/music/radio/# e guarda se te lo riproduce per favore
<Dave_Murray> li da l'errore che t dicevo...
<enzotib> Dave_Murray: ma sto link non significa niente per totem
<Dave_Murray> ha senso
<Dave_Murray> probabile sia questo il motivo per il quale nn funzioni
<Dave_Murray> ma quello che nn capisco http://www.capital.it/capital/player/live/lo perchè nn parte
<enzotib> Dave_Murray: ti ha mai funzionato?
<Dave_Murray> no
<Dave_Murray> radiotray mi diceva che mancava un plugin di gstreamer
<Dave_Murray> ma quale?
<enzotib> Dave_Murray: ma hai installato ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Dave_Murray> si
<Dave_Murray> però uso anche dei repo non ufficiali e nn vorrei aver installato qualcosa che non funziona
<Dave_Murray> :(
<enzotib> Dave_Murray: ma è una installazione nuova?
<Dave_Murray> di cosa?
<enzotib> di ubuntu
<Dave_Murray> no
<Dave_Murray> nn sono mai riuscito a risolvere
<Dave_Murray> sto problema
<Dave_Murray> perchè nn ne capisco la causa
<Dave_Murray> non mi riproduce i link come questo http://www.capital.it/capital/player/live/lo
<Dave_Murray> sta fermo
<Dave_Murray> nn fa niente
<FloodBotIt1> Dave_Murray: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> Dave_Murray: fai una prova: chiudi firefox, poi cambia nome a  ~/.mozilla/firefox e riprova, ma non con totem, con firefox
<Dave_Murray> ok
<Dave_Murray> ma quale parte della directory devo cambiare?
<Dave_Murray> enzotib,  non capisco che devo cambiare
<Dave_Murray> anche perchè se cambio qualcosa non capisco come possa aprirsi firefox
<Dave_Murray> niente da fare nn riproduce
<Dave_Murray> enzotib, potrebbe essere un plugin che va in conflitto?
<enzotib> Dave_Murray: leggi questo: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=pr709m04jlsv0mk8e6do3k5nb5&/topic,174713.0.html
<Dave_Murray> ad esempio ho installato sia xine plugin che vlc plugin in firefox
<enzotib> ora devo andare
<Dave_Murray> enzotib, potrebbe essere un plugin in conflitto?
<SIMONWE> Ciao. mi serve una mano, una sciocchezza. che programma devo usare per spostare una grande quantit' di files senza che per ogni files corrotto debba dare chiudere  la finestra di errore_ grazie
<Marcuccio> ciao raga...
<Marcuccio> ho installato questa sera xampp sul mio ubuntu 10.10 di casa
<Marcuccio> purtroppo non riesco a far partire Mysql... sapete dirmi il perchè?
<Marcuccio> uff..
<Marcuccio> ho veramente provato tutto...
<Marcuccio> frà un po lo tiro fuori dalla finestra
<Marcuccio> !chaat
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chaat'
<Marcuccio> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<andrea1> ho installato ubuntu 10.04 su win 7, pero' vorrei fare partire prima ubuntu e non win, come faccio?
<Marcuccio> che vuol dire che hai partizionato il disco?
<andrea1> non ho partizionato il disco, ho installato ubuntu dentro win, e volevo che ubuntu si avviasse in automatico senza selezionarlo in fase di dual boot
<andrea1> come si fa?
<tartarin> Salve! Quando salvo i file dal web e vado a leggerli non trovo strumento valido che mi aiuti. Dispongo di gedit, okular, acrobat. Che cosa ci vuole ancora?
<pisto> sera. ho un problema con l'ultimo kernel che hanno messo sui repository (2.6.35-29): la sospensione fallisce, ovvero ne esce immediatamente, tanto che la ventola e l'hard-disk non fanno tempo a fermarsi completamente
<pisto> guardando in dmseg viene fuori: legacy_suspend(): pnp_bus_suspend+0x0/0x90 returns -62
<pisto> a chi posso riportare questo bug?
<andrea1> ho installato ubuntu su win 7, e vorrei fare in modo che ubuntu fosse SO predefinito all'avvio, come posso fare?
<Hidiuk> chiedo scusa
<Hidiuk> qualcuno può dirmi come si fa a mettere lo sfondo della chat nero?
<Hidiuk> ok ho risolto non importa grazie
<renzi> buonasera! come si fa ad avviare un progrmma con i "privilegi di amministrazione"?
<nomed> hi all
<nomed> sapete dirmi perche' non vedo alcuna possibilità di aggiungere un account sip su ekiga ?
<bobbybong> ciao
<Alex99> ciao, la mia laser samsung non funziona su ubuntu. ne openoffice ne altro. grazie
<Alex99> ciao, la mia laser samsung non funziona su ubuntu. ne openoffice ne altro. grazie
<Bartoloni> su ubuntu 10.10 OpenOffice e' di serie.
<YnoR> sera a tutti
<YnoR> quale differenza c'è tra Ubuntu Netbook Edition o Desktop Edition?
<MatteoR> salve
<maxcat> buona sera atutti
<maxcat> buona sera a tutti
<ZNC> ciao staff avere una buona notte
<maxcat> c'è qualcuno che conosce un cam da usare su ubuntu?
<ZNC> maxcat, macchina fotografica, quale modello?
<maxcat> no scusate non una cam (hardware)
<maxcat> un programma cad cam per lavorazioni meccaniche
<ZNC> formaggio
<maxcat> ma qui ci sono realmente tutte queste persone o no?
<Claudinux> maxcat, non so se al livello di meccanica faccia la caso tuo, ma ho avuto modo di provare Draftsight e mi è sembrato valido
<[anubi]> raga ho un problema con alcuni rip bluray
<[anubi]> non riesco a portare avanti il video
<[anubi]> tutti i player crashano
<[anubi]> solo con alcuni film mi capita.. e solo se li porto avanti
<[anubi]> se li guardo senza mandarli avanti non succede nulla... tutto ok
<maxcat> quale livello ?
<Claudinux> maxcat, nel senso che io non l'ho mai utilizzato per disegni di meccanica
<maxcat> ma è una applicazione solo di disegno tecnico o di sviluppo percorsi utensile?
<maxcat> e per cosa ne hai fatto uso?
<Claudinux> maxcat, come sopra...io lo utilizzo per progettazioni edili
<maxcat> ho capito grazie ma penso che non sia al caso mio
<Claudinux> non mi risulta che a livello CAD ci sia di meglio in giro, comunque di nulla maddler
<Claudinux> *maxcat
<maxcat> altra domanda , tanto che sono qui chi mi sa indicare una manuale  sull'uso di ubuntu 10.10 in versione per notebook ?
<maxcat> l'ho installato funziona bene ma ho delle difficolta di gestione a livello di password e di configurazione del desk
<Claudinux> maxcat, http://help.ubuntu-it.org/ubuntu1010.html
<maxcat> questo lo conosco bene ma non è quello che cerco
<maxcat>  la versione per notebook e diversa
<maxcat> più leggera e con delle varianti a livello di descktop come l'utilizzo delle icone ed altro
<Claudinux> maxcat, più leggera non direi....comunque esponi il tuo problema, chi sa ti risponderà
<maxcat> come aggiungere o eliminare comandi dalla barra laterale
<maxcat> come eliminare la richiesta di password ad ogni riavvio
<Claudinux> maxcat, per quanto riguarda le applicazioni presenti nel pannello di unity (la "barra laterale"), apri le applicazioni poi fai clic sull'icona presente e selezioni "Mantieni ...."
<Claudinux> maxcat, per quanto riguarda la password, ti riferisci al login?
<maxcat> dopo una pausa e dopo l'avvio dello screen saver si spegne all'avvio mi si richiede la password
<Claudinux> maxcat, è possibile disabilitare la richiesta di password dalla finestra di configurazione del salvaschermo
<maxcat> io clicco sull'icona presente ma non succede nulla
<Claudinux> maxcat, clic col tasto destro
<maxcat> mi appare solo un fumetto con il nome dell'applicazione e sotto come seconda scelta chiudi
<luigi> ciao a tutti
<luigi> il ping mi dice la velocità di connessione?
<ZNC> lol
<ZNC> Tempo di risposta
<ZNC> Luigi, http://www.testesuavelocidade.com.br/index.php?modelo\u003d2
<luigi> da strumenti di rete se clicco ping nn succede nulla
<ZNC> clicca dove è scritto (aria test ini)
<luigi> ahh grazie --1057---330
<luigi> è buono?
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-23
<enzuccio> salve ragazzi
<enzuccio> ho installato kubuntu 10.10 e dopo averlo usato un paio di volte ora ogni volta che inserisco la password per accedere mi riporta di nuovo alla stessa schermata
<enzuccio> come faccio?
<enzuccio> ho provato a rinpostare la password ma mi fa lo stesso problema
<enzuccio> ragazzi ci siete????????
<enzuccio> potete aiutare?
<enzuccio> ragzzi come faccioa togliere la password
<enzuccio> ho bisogno d'aiutoooooooooo
<Carlin0> enzuccio, a quaet'ora non puoi pretendere ...
<enzuccio> io nn pretendo sto chiedendo se c'è qualcuno
<enzuccio> carlino forse tu mi puoi aiutare?????
<Carlin0> enzuccio, se avessi saputo ti avrei risposto...non uso kde e quindi ...
<enzuccio> solo una cosa i comandi per cambiare password li sai?
<Carlin0> bhe per cambaire la pass dell'user avvii in modalità ripristino entri in shell root e poi il comando è
<Carlin0> passwd nomeutente nuovapass
<Carlin0> ad esempio : passwd enzuccio cicci88
<enzuccio> ok
<enzuccio> e per disabilitare la password?
<Carlin0> nel senso che entri direttamente nel desktop senza che ti chiede la pass?
<Carlin0> all'avvio...
<enzuccio> si
<Carlin0> lo so fare ma su ubuntu non kububntu
<enzuccio> e la stessa cosa
<Carlin0> non credo... cmq
<Carlin0> sistema → amministrazione → schermata di accesso ..
<Carlin0> hai questi menu tu ?
<enzuccio> ma io nn riesco ad accedere proprio......inserisco la password e mi richiede di nuovo la password
<Carlin0> enzuccio, e io non so aiutarti mi spiace
<enzuccio> accendo il pc mi chiede la password per entrare gliela do ma mi rimanda di nuovo la password però se eseguo il comando da riga di comando mi fa il login
<Carlin0> enzuccio, mi pare di aver letto nel forum si altri che avevano problemi simili
<Carlin0> !forum | enzuccio
<ubot-it> enzuccio: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<Carlin0> prova a fare una ricerca li
<enzuccio> scusami carlino ci sei ancora?
<Carlin0> si
<enzuccio> per passare da riga di comando a schermata grafica sai farlo?
<Carlin0> startx
<enzuccio> cmq sto uscendo pazzo
<enzuccio> carlino ho capito  la schermata di login va in loop  come faccio?
<Carlin0> enzuccio, mi pare di avertelo già detto che non so aiutarti
<grechk> ciao a tutti
<karmen> chiedo aiuto non riesco ad installare ubuntu mi da error 2000 reading sector 2116 no default or ui configuration directive found boot:2116 che faccio?
<karmen> qualcuno può aiutarmi perfavore?
<karmen> c'è nessuno?
<karmen> ma non risponde nessuno?
<karmen> help me
<drox> Buongiorno
<drox> h un problema con un'avanzamento di sistema dalla 9.04 alla 10.04 avanzamento riuscito con successo, ma al riavvio mi ha dato problemi con la scheda video adesso il video rimane nero
<drox> sapete darmi indicazioni per riuscire a riattivarlo?
<xxlk2> ciao a tutti tempo fa ho scaricato seguendo una guida un programma un certo youtube-dl per poter scaricare la musica in formato mp3 da youtube, il programma sembra funzionare ma non riesco a capire dove mi finisce la musica che scarico e nemmeno a capire come si fa a trovarla qualcuno può darmi una mano dirmi come fare o eventualmente consigliarmi un programma alternativo?
<drox> xxlk2, usa downlaodhelper è un plugin per firefox
<drox> semplice e leggero
<xxlk2> ok ma dove lo posso scaricare?
<drox> apri firefox e con google cerchi compolnemnti aggiuntivi
<xxlk2> ok ti ringrazio ora provo
<drox> o senò strumenti-->componenti aggiuntivi
<xxlk2> drox l'ho scaricato e sono su youtube come faccio per utilizzarlo?
<drox> xxlk2, vicono alla stinga degli indirizzi non hai 3 palle che giranoì'
<drox> gialle blu e rosse
<drox> clicchi li ti si apre una tendina con il nome del video
<xxlk2> ah no mi salva il video questo
<drox> e scarichi
<drox> se vai nelle impostazioni puoi salvare anche solo gli mp3
<xxlk2> ho la pellicola che gira ho cliccato e ora dovrebbe scaricare
<xxlk2> me l'ha salvato in flv
<drox> si se non vai nelle impostazioni e modifiche la specifica della codifica
<xxlk2> ok trovato
<xxlk2> perchè avevo la finestra di bing che le divideva e non riuscivo a trovarle
<xxlk2> ti ringrazio ancora
<drox> perfetto buona giornata e divertimento
<xxlk2> mi sei stato di aiuto fondamentale :) anche a te ciao ciao
<xxlk2> drox rieccomi di nuovo a scassarti...ho provato a cambiare formato da preferences ma non me lo cambia mi rimane sempre fisso il formato flv
<drox> lui scarica in flv poi dovrebbe farti la codifica
<drox> e alla fine tro vi il file convertito
<xxlk2> ti spiego che faccio, preferences trascino il file nella casella di fianco ad add seleziono per esempio il formato divx clicco add e non accade nulla
<drox> io silitamnete
<drox> clicco sulle palle e nelle prefeernce metto m,p3 o mpeg+avi
<drox> poi apro la tendina delle palle e selezione download+conversione mi sembra
<xxlk2> allora mi sa che ne ho scaricato uno diverso ora riprovo a cercarlo
<xxlk2> si ok funziona ne avevo scaricato prima uno diverso infatti non avevo il giramento di palle :)
<venom83> raga ho un problema ho provato a installate ubuntu 10.10 su una penna usb solo che mi ha sballato iboot loader: li ha caricati sulla chiavetta e se accendo il pc con l'hd usb inserito mi parte il loader regolare altrimenti mi si pianta
<venom83> mi da un errore: error: no such device e437fc57-4c64-9aa5-037764a4f50f
<jafar83> raga ho un problema ho provato a installate ubuntu 10.10 su una penna usb solo che mi ha sballato iboot loader: li ha   caricati sulla chiavetta e se accendo il pc con l'hd usb inserito mi parte il loader regolare altrimenti mi si pianta
<jafar83> mi da un errore: "error: no such device e437fc57-4c64-9aa5-037764a4f50f"
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<jafar83> siccome sono niubbo non so come fare potete aiutarmi? grazie!
<filo1234> !grub | jafar83
<ubot-it> jafar83: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> jafar83:  se avvii da usb?
<filo1234> jafar83: devi ripristinare il grub
<jafar83> nell'hardisk avevo win 7
<jafar83> spiegatew passo passo plz
<filo1234> jafar83: ah solo windows?
<jafar83> si
<jester-> jafar83: sei in ubuntu adesso?
<jafar83> ho 2 pc
<jester-> jafar83: riesci a farla partire sta ubuntu su usb o no
<jafar83> ora sono fermo al prompt con la scritata gurub resuce>
<jafar83> si da usb si
<jafar83> solo che se stacco la usb mi da errore
<jester-> jafar83: cioè booti la usb?
<jafar83> mi si è main boottata la usb
<jafar83> se la iinserisco il pc va
<jester-> jafar83: avvia ubuntu e vieni in canale
<jafar83> altrimenti si pianta
<jafar83> io volevo creare una usb da inserire in un pc
<jafar83> cambiare nel bios le impostazioni
<jafar83> e usarlo come os
<jafar83> senza partizionare hard disk
<jafar83> ma ho fatto un casino
<jafar83> ok sono in ubunto
<jafar83> ubuntu
<jester-> jafar83: quanti hd hai nel pc in questione
<jafar83> il main hd interno con win7 e usb con ubuntu
<jester-> jafar83: apri un terminale
<jafar83> dove?
<jester-> jafar83: menu accessori
<jafar83> ok
<jester-> jafar83: scrivi sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> dai enter, metti la pass che non ti mostra
<jafar83> permesso negato
<jester-> jafar83: scrivi sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> jafar83: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jafar83> fatto mi dice
<jester-> enter metti pass e ancora enter
<jafar83> rm: cannot remove '/bootgrub/915ressolution.mod' : permission denied
<jester-> jafar83: ma sei in ubuntu installata su usb o da cdlive
<jafar83> ho preso cd e l'ho fatto installare all'avvio del pc su usb
<jester-> jafar83: ma sei in ubuntu installata su usb o da cdlive
<jester-> adesso cosa stai usando
<jafar83> solo che i bootloader me li ha spostati sulla usb
<jester-> madu
<jafar83> ubuntu su usb
<jafar83> non cdlive
<jester-> jafar83: sei qui da ubuntu o da altro pc
<jafar83> altro pc
<jester-> jafar83: vieni qui da ubuntu
<jafar83> come?
<jafar83> aspettta
<jafar83> nn posso
<jafar83> nn mi si connette a internet wireles
<jester-> jafar83: come casso sei venuto qui in canale
<jafar83> ok
<jafar83> aspetta
<jafar83> sto smattando
<jester-> jafar83: eh perchè attaccargli il filo non sta bene nè?
<jafar83> -rivoi
<jester-> jafar83: comunque mi pare che se non hai un os linux sull'hd interno non si puo fare ì
<jester-> jafar83: devi sempre e comunque avere la penna collegata, quindi se vuoi andare in linux booti la usb e pace
<jafar83>  ok ma se uso win devo sempre usare la pen?
<jester-> jafar83: se non hai la usb collegata grub non puo leggere i dati
<jester-> jafar83: ripristina mbr dell'hd interno
<jafar83> com3e?
<jafar832> ok ora sono anche con linux
<jester-> !mbr | jafar83
<ubot-it> jafar83: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<jester-> !mbr | jafar832
<ubot-it> jafar832: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<jester-> jafar83 hai una 32 o 64bit
<jafar83> 64
<jester-> jafar83 apri http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<jester-> jafar832 ????
<jafar832> ci sto provando
<jafar832> sudo ms.-sys comando nn trovato
<jafar832> sudo ms-sys comando nn trovato
<jester-> jafar83sa vai per i cazzi tuoi certo che non lo trova
<jester-> jafar83sei nella pagina wiki?
<jafar832> si
<jester-> jafar83 clicca su 64bit e poi su un link
<jester-> osti ma le guide bisogna anche leggerle
<jafar832> hai ragione colpa mia
<jafar832> fatto installato
<jester-> jafar83e  sudo fdisk -l e incolla nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | jafar83
<ubot-it> jafar83: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jafar83> fatto
<jester-> jafar83: incolla qui il link alla pagina per poterlo vedere
<jafar832> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597781/
<jester-> jafar83 sull'hd interno hai un altro linux installato?
<jafar832> no
<jafar832> se c'è è li non per mia volontà
<jester-> jafar832 sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<jester-> jafar832 non riavviare che va installato grub su usb
<rinowar> problema con cryptkeeper non si apre
<jafar832> ok ora ar LvorNDO
<jafar832> DOS/Windows NT master boot record successfully written to /dev/sda
<jester-> jafar832 adesso sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<pinco> buon giorno a tutti
<jester-> rinowar: cioè?
<jafar832> fatto
<rinowar> clicco sull'icona e non mi apre la finestra dove digitare la pass
<jester-> jafar832 sudo update-grub
<jafar832> aftto
<pinco> volevo sapere se conoscete un soft per convertire un bluray in dvd?
<jester-> jafar83al boot senza usb dovrebbe partire winzoz diretto, per far partire linux devi far il boot da usb
<jafar832> provo
<jafar83> jester sei un genio!
<jester-> per cosi poco?
<jafar83> lol
<jafar83> ascolta altra cosa
<jafar83> come mai ora win nn mi riconosce la penna usb con linux?
<jester-> jafar83: win non legge i filesysrtem linux
<jester-> jafar83: serve un driver
<jafar83> sai dirmelo?
<rinowar> forse devo rimuovere cryptkeeper e provare a reinstallare ?
<filo1234> rinowar: ma su quale icona clicchi?
<filo1234> rinowar: la cartella criptata l'hai creata?
<rinowar> sul catenaccio , si l'ho creata
<jester-> jafar83: http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/
<filo1234> rinowar: si quello è per avviare cryptkeeper
<rinowar> ma non si avvia
<filo1234> poi devi guardare in alto a destra nella status bar e trovi le chiavi?
<filo1234> guarda bene
<rinowar> non le trovo
<pinco> scuase se insisto....
<filo1234> rinowar: apri un terminale
<filo1234> rinowar: ps ax | grep cryptkeeper
<filo1234> rinowar: ma l'area di nitifica ce l'hai in alto a destra?
<rinowar> si prima funzionava adesso non capisco cosa è successo
<rinowar> 2001 ?        Sl     0:00 cryptkeeper  2297 ?        Sl     0:00 cryptkeeper  2302 ?        Sl     0:00 cryptkeeper  3364 ?        Sl     0:00 cryptkeeper  3383 ?        Sl     0:00 cryptkeeper  3421 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto cryptkeeper
<rinowar> questo è cosa dice il terminale
<filo1234> hai 18 kryptkeeper aperti mi sa
<filo1234> rinowar: usa il pastebin
<filo1234> !paste
<rinowar> cos'è il pastebin?
<filo1234> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<filo1234> rinowar: pe rincollare gli output dei comandi, altrimenti no si capisce molto
<filo1234> rinowar: killall cryptkeeper  e poi di nuovo ps ax | grep cryptkeeper
<rinowar> e: nessun processo trovato poi: nessun processo trovato di: nessun processo trovato nuovo: nessun processo trovato ps: nessun processo trovato ax: nessun processo trovato
<filo1234> rinowar: ps ax | grep cryptkeeper
<rinowar> scusa ma ho notato che l'area di notifica non c'è
<filo1234> allora te la sei persa, rimettila
<rinowar> e come
<filo1234> tasto dx sulla barra ---aggiungi
<gabbre> buongiorno a tutti
<jester-> rinowar: indicatore
<gabbre> un piccolo aiutino per un povero cristiano che ha appena installato ubuntu 11.04 please
<filo1234> ah ho perso un pezzo di frase jester- ihhhihih
<rinowar> fatto ma non spunta
<jester-> !beta | gabbre
<ubottu-it> gabbre: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<gabbre> funziona tutto, tranne l audio hdmi della gtx470
<ubot-it> gabbre: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<gabbre> si ma ho letto che nn è un problema della beta
<filo1234> rinowar: ps ax | grep cryptkeeper
<jester-> gabbre: cerca sul forum
<gabbre> ho gia trovato
<gabbre> mi serve solo un chiarimento
<gabbre> This method does not require root permissions, is on a per-user basis, and takes effect as soon as any software has been restarted (like your media player, for example).
<gabbre> Located in /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf is a list of defaults that alsa uses out of the box. These can be overridden in a ~/.asoundrc file.
<rinowar> scusa che significa: ps ax | grep cryptkeeper
<filo1234> è un comando
<filo1234> devi darlo nel terminale
<filo1234> e farmi vedere cosa risponde
<filo1234> !paste | rinowar
<ubottu-it> rinowar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubot-it> rinowar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabbre> in poche parole cosa vuol dire overridden in a /.asoundrc file
<filo1234> gabbre: sei nel canale sbagliato
<gabbre> ok grazie lo stesso
<rinowar> ps ax | grep cryptkeeper  3514 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto cryptkeeper
<filo1234> ti è stato indicato il canale
<gabbre> dici a me?
<filo1234> si
<gabbre> no ho cercato su google
<gabbre> ubuntu-it era il primo risultato
<filo1234> si ma qui ti è stato indicato indicato il canale in cui chiedere
<filo1234> !beta | gabbre
<ubot-it> gabbre: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<ubottu-it> gabbre: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<gabbre> quello che voglio dire è che dava problemi anche con la 10
<filo1234> rinowar: ma adesso in alto a destra hai la bustina da lettera e l'icona dell'audio?
<gabbre> vabbè fa niente
<rinowar> si
<filo1234> rinowar: hai provato ad avviare crypt ora?
<jester-> gabbre: sono due files
<rinowar> adesso provo e ti faccio sapere
<rinowar> si apreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....sei grandeeeee
<gabbre> jester sono andato in ubuntu+1 se hai voglia di darmi un aiuto ci sentiamo la dai
<rinowar> grazie per l'aiuto e ti auguro una buona pasqua...
<filo1234> di niente ciao grazie altrettanto
<YnoR> ciao a tutti
<YnoR> problem ho installato il sistema su un pc fisso con scheda video Sis adesso vorrei cancellarlo e installarlo sul portatile con scheda video nvidia non lo so fare a togliere il grub aiutino grazie
<it-39> ciao a tutti
<Nippon> salve a tutti, per favore ho bisogno del vostro aiuto
<jester-> !mbr | YnoR
<ubot-it> YnoR: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Nippon> ho dimenticato la psswordo del terminale
<jester-> !mbr | YnoR
<ubottu-it> YnoR: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<jester-> Nippon: è la pass che usi per loggare
<Nippon> ho digitato due volte la password errata e mi è apparso un lungo messaggio che non capisco
<Nippon> poi ho avviato la procedura per cambiare la password e adesso mi appare sempre lo stesso messaggio, questo non mi permette di fare aggiornamenti con il terminale
<Nippon> aiuto per favore
<Nippon> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 0AB215679C571D1C8325275B9BDB3D89CE49EC21 gpg: richiesta della chiave CE49EC21 dal server hkp keyserver.ubuntu.com gpg: chiave CE49EC21: "Launchpad PPA for Mozilla Team" non cambiat
<Nippon> scusate per il lungo messaggio
<jester-> Nippon: avvia in modalità ripristino, vai in shell di root e dai passwd tuouser
<Nippon> come devo fare?
<Nippon> la modalità ripristino
<jester-> Nippon: scegli al menu grub quando accendi
<jester-> in inglese = revovery mode
<Nippon> devo premere qualche pulsante, il menù grub non lo vedo durante l'avvio
<Nippon> devo mettere il dvd di ubuntu?
<jester-> Nippon: tieni premuto shift mentre avvii
<Nippon> ok dopo, avvio la modalità di ripristino e cosa devo fare?
<jester-> Nippon: leggi sopra che scrivere le stesse cose 5 volte è scocciante
<Nippon> dopo password touser devo scrivere la nuova password?
<jester-> Nippon: tuouser è il nome dell'user a cui devi cambiare la pass, dopo il comando te la chiede
<Nippon> quella nuova, esatto?
<jester-> metti e conferma solo la pass, il resto batti enter
<Nippon> ok, grazie e scusa per la mia ignoranza
<Nippon> exit
<Alex99> ciao, non riesco a stampare con la lser samsung clp. grazie
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> senti per capire il percorseo di java-1.6.0 dal terminale come devo fare
<esulu> ?
<marci> salve a tutti
<enzotib> Alex99, già ieri ti chiesi: che modello?
<Alex99> laser clp-325
<sentichiparlaora> salve!
<enzotib> Alex99, io ho un altro modello, ma con il software scaricato dal sito samsung ha funzionato senza problemi
<Alex99> anch'io l'ho caricato ma non funziona.
<enzotib> esulu, type -P java
<esulu> grazie
<Alex99> torno fra 15 minuti
<chiara> ciao enzotib io ho un problema con un portatile toshiba sm30x che dopo l'avanzamento di sistema da 9.04 alla 10.4 la scheda video ATI RADEON RV350 non viene più riconosciuta e mi si avvia in modalità "grafica d'emergenza" con i vesa
<chiara> con synaptic ho visto che i driver ai sono installati come mai allora se lgo i vesa lo schermo dopo poco più di 30 secondi dall'avvio mi diventa nero e non riesco pi
<chiara> più a fare nulla, nemmeno aprire il terminale e anadre sulle tty
<jester-> chiara: rimuovi il driver che avevi installato nella 9.04 e rinomina xorg.conf
<sentichiparlaora> ciao a tutti, non riesco più a far funzionare il software center ed il gestore degli aggiornamenti, c'è qualcuno che mi può essere d'aiuto?
<chiara> ci provo jester-, spero di non fare casini
<chiara> ma se rinomino xorg.conf in xorg.conf.backup
<chiara> poi all'avvio me ne rea uno nuovo?
<Holden> chiara, dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<chiara> jester-, io cmq non avevo installto nulla nella 9.04, li aveva caricati da solo, vediamo cosa succede a dopo
<chiara> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chiara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597810/ Holden
<Holden> chiara, non vedo nessun driver installato... pastami dmesg
<chiara> dmesg
<chiara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597814/ Holden
<chiara> Holden, quindi io da synaptic dove ho visto i file ati radeon installati sono da rimuovere e mettere i fglxr
<Holden> chiara, no, la tua scheda video può solo funzionare con i drivers radeon open inclusi nel kernel. non installare fglrx
<Holden> chiara, comunque da dmesg sembra tutto ok, prova a rinominare xorg.conf e dovrebbe andare
<chiara> Holden, ok seguo il consiglio di jester aora?ù
<Holden> chiara, si
<chiara> Holden, quindi da terminale do sudo apt-get remove -purge radeon*
<Holden> chiara, no. prima vediamo che pacchetti hai: dpkg -l | grep radeon
<chiara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597815/ Holden
<Holden> chiara, perfetto, non devi eliminare niente, quei pacchetti sono necessari
<Holden> chiara, fammi vedere  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chiara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597816/
<Holden> chiara, hmm, certo hai i vesa attivati... dai il comando: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<Holden> anzi:  sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<Holden> chiara, fatto?
<chiara> Holden, fatto
<chiara> scusa sono andato a pranzo
<Holden> chiara, ok, esci dalla sessione di gnome e rientra, dovrebbe andare
<chiara> adesso modifico aspetta
<chiara> Holden, sembra tutto ok ma adesso usa i radeon? Da cosa lo posso capire?
<enzotib> chiara, grep -E '(L|Unl)oadM' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Alex99> enzotib ci sei?
<enzotib> Alex99, sì
<Alex99> tempo fa h scaricato i driver dal sito (sto riprovando anche ora) e poi da cups ho provato a cambiarli. ma non ci riesco
<Alex99> cmq non stampa neanche la pagina di prova.
<chiara> loadmodule: vesa anzo
<chiara> enzotib,
<Alex99> nel sito ci sono ben tre driver.
<enzotib> chiara, non è detto, vorrei vedere tutto l'output
<enzotib> Alex99, quali
<Alex99> unified driver, smart panel e printer settings utility, li sto scaricando tutti e tre ma....
<chiara> te lo mando subito
<chiara> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chiara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597826/ enzotib
<enzotib> Alex99, io ho messo Unified Driver
<enzotib> chiara, hai ragione, è vesa
<Alex99> ho appena finito di scaricarli e sono gli stessi che già avevo. forse sbaglio nel caricarli. ti descrivo quel che ho fatto ieri:
<Alex99> da sistema/amm./stampanti ho cambiato il driver andando a inserire il percorso dove li avevo mesis ma non trova nessun file ppd?
<chiara> mmm
<chiara> boh riavvio e vedo cosa mi dice
<enzotib> Alex99, no, io ho lanciato l'installer scaricato
<Alex99> ma ho provato anch'io a vedere se c'è un installe rma non lho trovato. che estensione ha? comesi fa a lanciarlo?
<Alex99> se ricordi io non sono molto esperto con il terminale...purtroppo.
<enzotib> scusa, mi chiamano per il pranzo, a dopo
<Alex99> c'è un install.sh ci ho cliccato sopra ma nienta da fare.
<Alex99> a scusa ho visto ora. a dopo ciao.
<Alex99> buon pranzo. ciao
<Andreuccio_da_pe> ragazzuoli......... ciaooooooooooooo
<Andreuccio_da_pe> buon sabato pom
<Andreuccio_da_pe> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubottu-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davide> aiuz.......sapete dirmi come configurare mutt con tiscali passo per passo
<Andreuccio_da_pe> no!
<chiara> enzotib, scsua se rombo a te ho provato a riavviare e come era successo precedentemente lo schermo diventa nero secondo me c'è qualcosa che fa conflitto ma non riesco a capire cosa qualhe idea?
<Andreuccio_da_pe> io, almeno no!
<Andreuccio_da_pe> dicci chiaruccia....
<chiara> Andreuccio_da_pe, per tua sfortuna sono un lui
<Andreuccio_da_pe> dicci chiarucciu....
<Andreuccio_da_pe> dicci chiaruccio.....
<chiara> cmq ho problemi con xorg e una scheda ATI raden rv350 montata su un portatile toshia rm30x
<Andreuccio_da_pe> con altri S.O. andava benone?
<chiara> andavabenone anche con ubuntu 9.04
<chiara> o solo fatto l'avanzamento di sistema alla 10.04 per avere la LTS
<Andreuccio_da_pe> provato a reinstallare i driver proprietari?
<chiara> no, stiamo smacchinando con xorg
<chiara> ho provato adesso a dare sudo dpkg-reconfgure xserver.xorg
<chiara> e mi dice ceh xserver.xorg è mancante, non misembra molto normae o no?
<chiara> per quanto riguarda i driver sono installati dalla versione 9.04 e direttamente da ubuntu non da me in manuale, quindi non penso sia quello il problema
<Andreuccio_da_pe> pensavo che prima di provare con xorg, si poteva togliere di driver proprietari e magari rimetterli... forse è andato a farsi benedire qualche file.
<Andreuccio_da_pe> non pensi?
<chiara> puo darsi
<davide> aiuz...........
<chiara> quindi faccio un bel sudo apt-get remove -purge radeon* chedici?
<davide> si
<Andreuccio_da_pe> prova...
<Andreuccio_da_pe> tanto cmq quando riavvi ti dice di rimetterlo da nuovo!
<chiara> vediamo di far espledere qualcosa ^_^
<Andreuccio_da_pe> :)
<Andreuccio_da_pe> speriamo di no!
<Andreuccio_da_pe> :)
<Andreuccio_da_pe> come è andata?
<chiara> mmm faccio da synaptic usando il terminale me ne rimuove 483
<Andreuccio_da_pe> ok
<davide> exit
<davide> vado...............scusate
<chiara> da synaptic vedo che ho installato il paccehtto xserver-xorg-video-radeon e anche xserver-xorg-video-ati
<chiara> potrebbe essere questo che da problemi?
<chiara> rimosso solo  xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Andreuccio_da_pe> secondo me dovresti toglierli... riavviare e vedere!
<chiara> vediamo cosa succede
<chiara> allora tolti i due drivere e adesso il monitor non si spegne
<chiara> ma sono convinto che non stia usando i drivere ATI ma VESA
<chiara> qualcuno mi aiuta a riuscire a far caricare i drier corretti?
<chiara> allora tolti i due drivere e adesso il monitor non si spegne
<chiara> chiara@chiara-laptop:~$ grep -E '(L|Unl)oadM' /var/log/Xorg.0.log (II) LoadModule: "extmod" (II) LoadModule: "dbe" (II) LoadModule: "glx" (II) LoadModule: "record" (II) LoadModule: "dri" (II) LoadModule: "dri2" (II) LoadModule: "ati" (II) UnloadModule: "ati" (II) LoadModule: "vesa" (II) LoadModule: "fbdev" (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw" (II) LoadModule: "fb" (II) LoadModule: "shadow" (II) LoadModule: "evdev" (II) LoadMod
<chiara> ule: "synaptics" chiara@chiara-laptop:~$
<chiara> come vedete adesso, sempre che non mi sbaglio, carica il modulo ati, ma poi lo smonta o capisco mae?
<chiara> male
<Fire^fox> natty+nvidia = problemi plymouth confermate ?
<Alex99> enzotib ci sei?
<chiara> ragazzi a punto e a capo, non riesco a risvolvere questo problema
<chiara> mettendo xorg attivo riesco ad usare il pc seno no, uso i driver vesa. In quel caso mi da il seguente errore [drm: radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR FAIL to schedule
<chiara> o radeon:couldn't shedule (15)
<chiara> e (EE)VESA: kernel modesetting driver in use, refuse to load (EE) No device detected
<chiara> IDEE?
<[Enrico]> chiara: incolla tutto il /var/log/Xorg.0.log sull'ubuntu pastebin così lo possiamo vedere. quelle poche righe da sole vogliono dire molto poco
<[Enrico]> !paste | chiara : l'ubuntu pastebin lo trovi qui
<ubottu-it> chiara : l'ubuntu pastebin lo trovi qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubot-it> chiara : l'ubuntu pastebin lo trovi qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<[Enrico]> ehm....... ubot è diventato ubiquo?
<[Enrico]> chiara: ah inoltre che scheda video stai usando? marca e modello completi :)
<chiara> allora scheda  ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
<chiara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597862/
<chiara> portatile toshiba SM30X-164
<[Enrico]> chiara: mhm questo è molto strano. il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf esiste per caso?
<[Enrico]> chiara: si ok c'è scritto nel log. togli quel file (fatti una copia di backup da qualche parte non si sa mai)
<chiara> si lo ho creato io visto che se no lo metto lo schermo mi crasha dopo pochi secondi di avvio
<[Enrico]> chiara: quando lo hai tolto riavvia il sistema
<[Enrico]> chiara: epperò quel file è sbagliato ;)
<chiara> [Enrico], in che senso?
<[Enrico]> chiara: nel senso che gli hai detto di usare un driver non corretto per la tua scheda video
<[Enrico]> chiara: rimuovilo fidati, non ti serve
<[Enrico]> chiara: tra l'altro ti conviene aggiornare ad ubuntu 10.10. il driver per la tua scheda è migliorato molto
<chiara> [Enrico], è da ieri sera alle 3 di mattina che ci sò sbattedno la testa contro unico modo per riuscire ad usare il pc è avere i vesa
<[Enrico]> chiara: è l'unico modo che hai trovato, ma non è il modo corretto. il driver corretto per la tua scheda è radeon (poi ribadisco meglio aggiornare)
<chiara> [Enrico], se metto al posto di vesa, in xorg, ati dopo pochi secondi lo scherma diventa nero e non posso usare più nulla
<[Enrico]> chiara: xorg.conf non dovrebbe esistere proprio
<[Enrico]> chiara: dovresti lasciar fare ad Xorg in automatico
<chiara> mmm la mia alternativa fra un po è ritornare alla 9.10
<[Enrico]> chiara: ribadisco per l'ultima volta: aggiorna ad ubuntu 10.10 e leva xorg.conf
<chiara> ma quai quasi aggiorno alla 10.10
<[Enrico]> chiara: la 10.10 funziona moooooooolto meglio. nella 10.04 hanno fatto molti errori col driver radeon :(
<[Enrico]> chiara: però prima di aggiornare cancella xorg.conf altrimenti fa casino
<chiara> ok allora aggiorno e ci vediamo fra un paio d'ore!!!
<[Enrico]> (beh ok se lo cancelli anche dopo va bene lo stesso, ma occhio)
<[Enrico]> chiara: buona fortuna ;)
<Piter85> ciao ragazzi... ho compilato l'ultimo kernel... ma per installarlo come faccio?
<chiara> [Enrico], speriamobene ^_^
<chiara> xorg cancellato
<[Enrico]> chiara: xorg.conf spero tu voglia dire ;)
<[Enrico]> Piter85: giusto per curiosità mia, come lo hai compilato?
<Piter85> l'ho prima configurato con make menuconfig
<Piter85> e poi compilato con make -j4 visto che ho un dualcore
<Piter85> dandogli come output un'altra cartella
<[Enrico]> Piter85: ti auguro tanta fortuna. il kernel si installa copiando la bzImage sotto /boot, però non basta devi anche generare un initramfs in certi casi, io non l'ho mai fatto ho sempre fatto kernel che non avevano bisogno
<[Enrico]> la bzImage la trovi sotto arch/<tua arch>/bzImage
<[Enrico]> ah devi anche installare i moduli con make modules_install (e prega che non vada a sovrascrivere quelli esistenti...... dipende dal nome che hai dato al kernel)
<Piter85> ecco
<[Enrico]> Piter85: i sorgenti dove li hai presi? quelli di kernel.org senza patch? inoltre perché non ti se scaricato il pacchetto già fatto dal PPA dei kernel?
<Piter85> perchè seguo un corso dell'università e per tesina devo modificare il kernel e quindi sto facendo pratica visto che lo dovrò compilare e installare parecchie volte
<[Enrico]> oh che bello :)
<[Enrico]> Piter85: forse puoi essere interessato a farti il pacchetto tu stesso allora. puoi scaricarti il pacchetto sorgente del pacchetto di ubuntu e modificare quello
<[Enrico]> li c'è tutta la procedura
<paolinux> salve
<[Enrico]> ciao paolinux
<puntolino> buongiorno a tutti
<puntolino> qualcuno ha avuto a che fare con arduino?
<puntolino> sembra che durante la compilazione non vengano trovate le librerie avr
<Alex99> ciao, per installare un programma o un file esecutivo mi dit eil comando? grazie
<Steeler> Alex99, che devi istallare ?
<Alex99> ho la stampante laser samsung che non va. ho scaricato il driver dal sito e c'è il fiel install ma non riesco ad installarlo
<Alex99> ci ho "cliccato" sopra due volte ma....
<Alex99> allora volevo il comando "sudo apt-get...." ma non so
<Alex99> da dove lanciarlo e il resto. grazie
<angeloblu31> ragazzi aiutatemi
<angeloblu31> dopo aver installato i driver nvivdia 185 al riavvio schermata nera
<angeloblu31> /dev/sda1:clean
<angeloblu31> skypping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable:usr
<angeloblu31> ci sono operatori?
<Steeler> Alex99, prova ad andare nelle proprietà del file istall con il tasto destro del mouse e spunta su PERMESSI, consentire esecuzione come programma
<Er-Gladiatore> ubuntu powaaa
<Er-Gladiatore> :D
<fiasko> ciao a tutti ho bisogno d un aiuto !"!!
<Er-Gladiatore> spara fiasko :D
<fiasko> ki avrebbe la pazienza d ascoltarmi un solo secondo... magari è una sciokezza ma non lo so xkè sono alle prime armi con ubuntu...
<fiasko> allora
<fiasko> ho installato ubuntu
<fiasko> alla fine dell'installazione mi dice che come driver aggiuntivo c'è da installare la skeda video
<fiasko> da premettere che ho una rati radeon hd3450
<Er-Gladiatore> el'hai installato questo driver fiasko ?
<fiasko> dopo installata mi dice di riavviare.... riavvio e all'improvviso compaiono tante scritte sullo skermo e infime mi esce il mio nome utente con vicino "login" e si blocca..... come mai??
<Alex99> steeler: non mi lascia fare inserire il flag.
<Alex99> penso sia un problema di admin. come faccio ad entrare come admin?
<Er-Gladiatore> uhm
<Er-Gladiatore> fiasko, mi dispiace ma non ne ho idea, ti conviene aspettare uno che ne sa di più
<Er-Gladiatore> :\
<fiasko> ok grazie lo stesso per avermi ascoltato..mannagg.... stà cavolo di skeda video...
<Alex99> scusate sapete come modoficare i permessi di un file?
<Er-Gladiatore> fiasko, prova ad andare in recovery mod e fare gli aggiornamenti
<Er-Gladiatore> Alex99, chmod
<fiasko> in recovery?? ossia?? (scusa l'ignoranza))
<Alex99> grazie ma "graficamente"? che non so come entrare nella directory...
<Er-Gladiatore> http://linuxubuntu.myblog.it/archive/2008/12/31/recovery-mode-in-ubuntu.html
<giacomo> ciao a tutti
<Er-Gladiatore> Alex99, in che senso?
<Er-Gladiatore> arrivaci da terminale no?
<Alex99> faccio prima a spiegarti che devo fare.
<Alex99> ho la stampante laser che non va
<Alex99> mi son scaricato i driver dal sito e non riesco ad installarli. cioè devo eseguire il file install. per capirci in win ci "clicchi" due volte sopra e parte il programma eseguibile. qui non parte
<fiasko> grz..mo provo
<Alex99> steeler mi ha consigliato di modificare i permessi. ma non li accetta e quindi presumo sia che non son in admin.
<Er-Gladiatore> Alex99, se mi linki i driver prova ad aiutarti
<Er-Gladiatore> cmq per i permessi devi fare "sudo chmod numeropermessi -R (se lo vuoi ricorsivo) pathfile
<Alex99> grazie. come faccio a linkarteli?
<Er-Gladiatore> mandami il sito dove sono questi driver
<Alex99> http://www.samsung.com/it/support/detail/supportPrdDetail.do?menu=SP01&prd_mdl_cd=CLP-325/SEE&srchword=CLP-325
<Er-Gladiatore> ora vedo
<Alex99> grazie.
<Er-Gladiatore> Alex99, mi sembra semplice
<Er-Gladiatore> apri un terminale
<Er-Gladiatore> ed entra nella cartella di nome Linux
<Alex99> bene. fatto
<Er-Gladiatore> ottimo
<Er-Gladiatore> ora dai un
<Er-Gladiatore> sudo ./install.sh
<Alex99> aspetta... come faccio ad entrare nella cartella linux. non so i comandi. li conosco solo in dos...
<remix_tj> Alex99: come in dos
<Alex99> scusate ma non ci riesco...
<Er-Gladiatore> nel mio caso: cd /home/alex/Scaricati/cdroot/Linux/
<Alex99> boh...non ci riesco proprio. ho anche provato a "riscaricarlo" e metterlo in scaricati. ma non riesco ad entrare nella cartella. conoscete un sistema "grafico"
<Er-Gladiatore> personalmente no, mi dispiace
<Er-Gladiatore> però se conosci il dos non dovresti avere problemi
<Er-Gladiatore> :/
<Alex99> si infatti. solo che il comando cd /home lo riconosce e mi fa entrare. poi con dir vedo le cartelle
<drox> [Enrico], ciao sono il ragazzo con il problema dei driver ATI di oggi pomeriggio, ho aggiornato e non ho risolto per niente anzi
<Alex99> e quindi con cd /alex non riesco ad entrarci...robe dell'altro mondo.... son arrugginito!
<drox> [Enrico], adesso neanche mettendo i driver vesa risolvo il problema con i radeon mi si blocca lo schermo, ti serve qualche dato?
<[Enrico]> drox: /var/log/Xorg.0.log quando usi radeon
<[Enrico]> drox: e anche dmesg | grep radeon
<drox> [Enrico], da terminale come faccio a modificare un file?
<[Enrico]> drox: modificare? se devi fare il paste installa pastebinit e poi lancia pastebinit nomefile
<drox> no il problema è che adesso sto chattando con te tramite il mi pc e non con il poprtatile che ha problemi èe
<drox> [Enrico],  volevo modificare xorg mettendo ai al posto di vesa
<[Enrico]> drox: puoi usare nano
<drox> ecco grazie
<[Enrico]> drox: vado a mangiare. dopo dovrei tornare
<ALiENr0x> salve ragazzi, ho un problema skype mi zoomma la webcam.. sapete come risolvere? Tutti lgi altri programmi funzionano bene. Grazie in anticipo
<gabbre> sera a tutti
<frenzarectah> ciao cari
<frenzarectah> buonasera a tutti
<frenzarectah> avrei un problema con ubuntu 10.10 su netbook aspire one
<frenzarectah> se c'è qualcuno che può dedicarmi un paio di minuti
<Alex99> Er-Gladiatore  ce l'ho fatta. Grazie!
<lorenzo-2357> Buona sera mi servirebbe una mano per usare testdisk, oppure per recuperare un file rar corrotto... :)
<lorenzo-2357> Cìè nessuno?
<lorenzo-2357> Buona sera mi servirebbe una mano per usare testdisk, oppure per recuperare un file rar corrotto... :)
<lorenzo-2357> Deserto?
<lorenzo-2357> Mi servirebbe una mano per recuperare dei file perduti... esiste un modo?
<lorenzo-2357> Buona sera mi servirebbe una mano per usare testdisk, oppure per recuperare un file rar corrotto... :)
<alleprimearmi> appena arrivato...
<alleprimearmi> in ubuntu
<alleprimearmi> c'è nessuno?
<alleprimearmi> non mi funziona l'audio
<alleprimearmi> vedo i vedeo su youtube ma nn sento l'audio
<lorenzo-2357> Buona sera mi servirebbe una mano per usare testdisk, oppure per recuperare un file rar corrotto... :)
<alnuvola> buonasera
<alleprimearmi> qualcuno mi sa aiutare^
<alleprimearmi> ?
<lorenzo-2357> pare che non ci sia nessuno! :)
<alleprimearmi> ...non capisco
<alleprimearmi> che sn sti segni?
<drox> perchè non riesco a far funzionare la 10.10 su un portatile del 2008 è un toshiba e monta un ati 9600 rv350
<drox> quello che non capisco è che senza dare errori mi si spegne il monitor
<drox> enzotib, oggi pomeriggio ti scrivevo come chiara, non riesco a risolvere il problema sul toshiba non ci sono errori adesso ho avanzato di sistema fino alla 10.10 ma ancora nulla
<drox> enzotib, la cosa può essere data solo dai driver della scheda video?
<enzotib> drox, non so, non ne capisco di grafica
<drox> mmm non capisco il perchè uffi
<drox> grzie lo stesso enzotib
<Keimov> ciao a tutti
<Keimov> ho appena installato ubuntu, è possibile avere un login testuale al posto del login grafico? su google c'è molta confusione
<filo1234> Keimov: puoi sostituire le voci quiet splash in /etc/default/grub con text
<drox> per collegarmi wifi tramite terminale quale è la procedura
<Keimov> grazie filo1234
<Keimov> ora riavvio
<Keimov> filo1234: il risultato non cambia
<filo1234> Keimov: hai dato un sudo update-grub dopo la modifica?
<Keimov> no
<Keimov> che tonto... fatto, ora riprovo
<Keimov> filo1234: ora funge, grazie
<filo1234> di nulla
<drox> filo1234, come si installa un deb da terminale?
<filo1234> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<drox> thz
<drox> filo1234, scusa se ti rompo ma per compilare un file *.run in deb come faccio?
<filo1234> drox: non è una cosa che si fa in 2 passi
<drox> filo1234, ti spiego
<drox> sto cercando di far funzionare i driver ati
<drox> visto che riesco solo se non uso la grafica a far funzinare l portatile
<drox> sto andando tutto di tty3
<drox> e quindi comandi testuale
<drox> quelli che ho trovato su una guida internet per farlo non funzionano
<filo1234> si ma che c'entra il deb
<drox> se ti va io ho tempo è da ieri che ci sto provando
<filo1234> se hai il run devi usare quello
<drox> e come?
<drox> filo1234,  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Maverick_Installation_Guide seguivo questa
<filo1234> !ati
<ubottu-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<drox> a un certo punto dice di creare il deb e poi installarlo
<filo1234> drox: se segui guide non ufficiali....
<filo1234> hai controllato nel wiki?
<filo1234> comunque io di grafica non ne capisco quasi una mazza
<drox> si ho provato ma niente
<drox> ma come dicevo prima è che crasha il video dopo pochi secondi
<drox> bo continuo
<drox> ma come faccio ad utilizzare il run?
<filo1234> comunque il comando per creare il deb è giusto
<filo1234> ma devi installare tutti i pacchetti come dice la guida
<drox> lo ho fatto arrivo li e mi da errore
<filo1234> ch errore
<filo1234> per scaricare i pacchetti devi essere connesso eh
<drox> quando do il comando per creare il deb mi mi dice... :not foundinstaller-11-3....:1:
<drox> lo sono tramite cavo lan
<filo1234> stai mettendo il nomne giusto?? stai dando il comando nella dir in cui hai il run???
<drox> va avanti cosi fino al 4 poi sceive il nome del pacchetto run e cannot open!DOCTYPE: No such file
<drox> si la direcory è la stessa e per il nome faccio TAB
<filo1234> drox: ma ti da subito l'errore? perchè io ho provato e pare stia creando il pacchetto quindi forse sbagli a dare il comando
<drox> si appena parte mi da errore
<filo1234> allora stai sbagliando qualcosa nel comando
<drox> mmm
<filo1234> l'hai reso eseguibile il run?
<drox> mi sembrava di si
<filo1234> mi ha creato 5 deb
<drox> niente da fare
<drox> forse mi manca dpkg possibile?
<filo1234> no impossibile
<drox> infatti
<drox> allor anon capisco
<filo1234> stai sbagliando il comando oppure
<drox> oppure?
<filo1234> comunque anche se non fosse eseguibile non cambuerebbe ho appena provato
<filo1234> oppure non lo so riscarica il run magari è andato male il download
<drox> penso che mi sono sbagliato a scaricare il run :P
<Keimov> notte
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-24
<chiara> chi mi spiega perchè sono riuscito a far funzionare i driver ati su 10.10 ma il catalyst mi dice che non li ho installati e quinid nonsi apre?
<chiara> c'è il modo di far funzionare tutto senza probemi?
<chiara> va be risolvero un'altra volta intanto ringrazion chi mi ha sopportato oggi notte
<chiara> dopo 2 giorno o quasi risolto^_^
<sakuragno> buonasera
<sakuragno> c'è qualcuno?
<sakuragno> so che molti lo dicono ma ho un problema davvero irrisolvibile °_° e vi giuro che non sono troppo nabbo
<sakuragno> c'è qualcuno ?!?!?!? pls!
<sakuragno> lo so che sono le 3
<yvesBsAs> sera sakuragno , spiega il problema (buona pasqua :D)
<sakuragno> ciao yves :D
<sakuragno> buonasera
<sakuragno> e buonapaskwa!! :D
<sakuragno> allora
<FloodBotIt1> sakuragno: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<sakuragno> il problema è semplice e infame
<sakuragno> ho un amilo 7320 e ci ho installato xubuntu
<sakuragno> 10.10 ovviamente.. ora.. posto che ho risolto tutti i problemi di risoluzione monitor (che mi dava un monitor troppo più grande delle capacità del notebook)
<sakuragno> riconfigurando a mano xorg con i driver openchrome etc
<sakuragno> e posto che sono anche riuscito a far funzionare scheda wireless driver alsa e quant'altro
<sakuragno> e anche a velocizzare il boot mettendo noapic nolapic nel grub default (per evitare la gestione del voltaggio della cpu come in win)
<sakuragno> succede che se lascio il pc in idle anche per pochi secondi.. si freeza
<sakuragno> il mouse funziona
<sakuragno> ma poi boom!
<sakuragno> niente più.. e devo reebottare forzatamente premendo il tasto di spegnimento
<yvesBsAs> sakuragno, quando freeza si blocca tutto di un botto o (es) il mouse funziona, ma non agisce più?
<sakuragno> la seconda che hai detto :D
<sakuragno> cioè appena freeza posso anche addirittura aprire i menu
<sakuragno> ma poi non apre nulla
<sakuragno> considera che neanke i secondi sull'orologio si muovono più
<sakuragno> infatti porta sempre un po indietro
<sakuragno> perkè comincia così'.. se non muovo il mouse dopo un po l'orologio comincia a fermare i secondi.. poi se apro qualcosa li recupera.. poi se lascio in idle di più.. è come se andasse in "pausa" cpu e hd
<sakuragno> la maggior parte delle volte non si ripiglia superato un certo tempo
<sakuragno> però il mouse lo posso empre muovere
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora è un crash video
<sakuragno> dici?
<sakuragno> molti forum facevano riferimento al sistema di I\O della bios (che dall'amilo non è configurabile)
<yvesBsAs> penso di si, se fosse un crash di sistema inchioderebbe anche il mouse
<sakuragno> ok posto che possa essere un problema video (ora sto provando.. tenendo aperta una radio online su firefox.. non si blocca nulla!! :D )
<sakuragno> scondo me più che il video.. sono le periferiche tipo scheda wireless ....ma se fosse video.. cosa posso fare?
<sakuragno> se metto i driver vesa.. poi mi scordo il 1280x800?
<sakuragno> perchè non ci metto nulla a riconfigurare xorg.conf mettendo "vesa"
<sakuragno> però poi le modeline etc non sono più valide
<yvesBsAs> secondo me un qualche cosa sull'acpi in relazione al video/risparmio energia, quando non lo usi un pò questi attiva un qualche cosa che provoca la valanga
<sakuragno> probabile
<sakuragno> ma ho settato noapic nolapic e dmts off
<sakuragno> hai qualche altro posto dove posso andare a giocare con le conf per provare?
<sakuragno> pensa che ho anche totalmente disinstallato la gestione energetica del pc proprio per evitare che mi disattivasse i dischi on idle
<yvesBsAs> fai una cosa, dai questi comandi
<yvesBsAs> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log > xorg0.txt
<yvesBsAs> ed anche
<yvesBsAs> cat /var/log/Xorg.1.log > xorg1.txt
<yvesBsAs> troverai i due file nella home, mettimi il contenuto sul sito
<sakuragno> aspè
<yvesBsAs> !paste | sakuragno
<ubottu-it> sakuragno: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubot-it> sakuragno: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sakuragno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598095/
<sakuragno> questo è il primo
<sakuragno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598096/
<sakuragno> questo il secondo
<sakuragno> ti dicono qualcosa?
<yvesBsAs> usi un mouse usb o solo il toushpad?
<sakuragno> solo il touchpad.. qualche volta il mouseusb che mi porto da casa
<sakuragno> ma lo riconosce subito senza problemi
<sakuragno> ora che ho fatto questi Cat
<sakuragno> era senza mouse usb
<sakuragno> ma solo col touch
<yvesBsAs> controlla se per caso con il mouse inserito non sclera, mi è sorto un dubbio
<yvesBsAs> intanto, sullo stesso sito, pastami cosa esce con
<yvesBsAs> dmesg > dmesg.txt
<sakuragno> ci attacco il mouse o no?
<yvesBsAs> si, attaccalo, pastami il comando sul sito, dopo lascialo un pò a riposo, nelle condizioni che normalmente lo fanno impallare
<yvesBsAs> se si impalla riavvii e torni qui
<sakuragno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598098/
<sakuragno> il dmesg l'ho fatto senza mouse attaccato
<sakuragno> cmq sono con 2 pc
<sakuragno> quindi posso anke farlo impallare in diretta
<sakuragno> basta che spegno la webradio
<sakuragno> ok.. attaccato mouse e spenta webradio lo lascio in idle e vediamo che succede
<yvesBsAs> ok
<sakuragno> cmq nel cat  di prima.. ho notato che diceva che un driver non c'era e che quindi non l'avrebbe usato
<sakuragno> problemi con lo xorg? perchè di base xorg non esiste in ubuntu10.10
<sakuragno> (s'è fermato l'orologio.. sta andando in idle.. tempo penso 2 minuti da quando non muovo niente)
<sakuragno> e cmq gia è fastidioso perkè se guardo l'orologio del pc porta sempre progressivamente più minuti indietro :P )
<sakuragno> cmq anke il monitor cpu è fermo in sto momento..
<yvesBsAs> riesci ad aprire un terminale?
<sakuragno> provo vedo se si spalla oppure se si blocca del tutto
<sakuragno> si terminale aperto
<sakuragno> ma non mi fa scrivere
<yvesBsAs> dai dmesg
<sakuragno> anzi come non detto
<sakuragno> ho provato ad aprire i menu e una cartella... ora s'è ripreso
<sakuragno> dato dmesg
<yvesBsAs> ok, dai dmesg
<yvesBsAs> e mettimi sul sito le ultime 50 linee che ti son apparse
<sakuragno> ok
<sakuragno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598103
<sakuragno> te l'ho pastato tutto
<yvesBsAs> oki
<sakuragno> vede anke il nuovo mouse (microsoft intellimoyuse
<yvesBsAs> si, ma il kernel non si accorge di nulla altro, quindi temo che sia proprio a livello driver video fatto con le scarpe..
<sakuragno> ma intendi per il mouse o per il resto?
<yvesBsAs> avevi usato versioni precedenti di Ubuntu (o altre distribuzioni)?
<sakuragno> 8,04
<yvesBsAs> il mouse, ora, li gestisce udev, allora che prima erano gestiti da xorg
<sakuragno> ma non avevo ancora idea di come configurare lo xorg su sto amilo quindi anke se funzionava la risoluzione giusta mi scompariva il desktop
<yvesBsAs> e sino alla 9.04 ha funzionato bene, immagino?
<sakuragno> e in più non riuscivo a installare l'ltima versione di silverlight
<sakuragno> no su sto pc qui prima c'era xp
<sakuragno> quindi non so come avrebbe funzionato
<yvesBsAs> dammi due minuti che cerco info
<sakuragno> ti posso dire ke nella mia lunga storia d'amore con ubuntu sono passato dalla 6.04 alle 8,4 facendomele tutte.. poi dopo un po d'anni di nulla.. volevo tornare alla 1010
<sakuragno> ok ^_^
<sakuragno> pensi si possa risolvere sto problema?
<sakuragno> da quanto ne so
<sakuragno> udev crea le conf automaticamente in assenza di file che le specifichino
<yvesBsAs> spetta, un dubbio, hai creato xorg.conf?
<sakuragno> se non metto xorg.. lui mi crea la maggior risoluzione disponibile (ma va fuori monitor)
<sakuragno> si
<sakuragno> vuoi ke ti posto xorg?
<yvesBsAs> si, pastamelo
<sakuragno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598104/
<sakuragno> eccolo
<sakuragno> minimale
<sakuragno> scritto a mano
<sakuragno> solo per il video
<FloodBotIt1> sakuragno: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<yvesBsAs> sakuragno, ti faccio dare un comando, magari si impalla, ma la cosa importante è vedere se tira un qualche errore significativo
<yvesBsAs> sudo service udev restart
<sakuragno> ok
<sakuragno> vai
<sakuragno> udev start/runnung, process 1414
<sakuragno> vuoi che esco da ambiente grafico?
<yvesBsAs> no, apparentemente non storce il naso, aspetta
<sakuragno> (cmq quando va in idle e comincia a perdere i secondi... fa anche che il segnale wireless diminuisce tantissimo poi quando riprendono i secondi si riprende.. sembra proprio un problema della corrente della cpu)
<sakuragno> cmq se troviamo il modo di risolvere sto problema ripiallo tutto.. e reistallo tutto pulito daccapo -.- tanto oramai so come far fronte anche a tutti gli altri problemi che ho avuto all'inizio.. ma a sto fatto del freeze.. niente da fa
<yvesBsAs> ascolta, proviamo un trattamento di shock, edita il grub con questo comando
<sakuragno> vai
<sakuragno> mi piace calpestare il grub
<yvesBsAs> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<sakuragno> edito il default in etc o proprio il grub
<yvesBsAs> trova la linea
<sakuragno> ok ci sono
<sakuragno> cdmline quale delle 3?
<sakuragno> ti posto il grub?
<yvesBsAs> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<sakuragno> ok
<yvesBsAs> e la metti cosi
<yvesBsAs> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="pci=nommconf idle=poll"
<yvesBsAs> salvi, chiudi e dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo update-grub
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se esce errore
<sakuragno> senti però io nel grub default ho gia modificato due cose
<yvesBsAs> aggiungi queste, non interferiscono
<yvesBsAs> se fanno scherzi, sai come editarlo all'avvio?
<sakuragno> grib_cmdline linux default splash l'ho commentato così  non mi appare lo splash screen e grub_cmdline etc etc "noapic nolapic"
<sakuragno> si si lo so fare
<sakuragno> alla peggio delle peggio col cd
<yvesBsAs> no, il grub parte di sicuro, basta il tasto e sul kernel
<yvesBsAs> dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo update-grub
<yvesBsAs> e vedi se da errori
<sakuragno> done
<sakuragno> riavvio
<yvesBsAs> ok
<sakuragno> ok il sistema è partito normale
<yvesBsAs> ora lascialo un pò, vedi se fa storie
<sakuragno> mi ha anke riaperto tutte le cose che avevo lasciato aperte in chiusura, che carino :D
<yvesBsAs> :D
<sakuragno> ok aspetto che vada in idle tanto me ne accorgo dai secondi se scorrono o no
<sakuragno> di solito dai 2 ai 10 minuti e si impalla
<sakuragno> intanto mi mangio le gocciole che stanno qui a lavoro :P
<yvesBsAs> avevi controllato se c'erano aggiornamenti bios, per il tuo modello?
<yvesBsAs> (non farmi venire voglie di cioccolato :( )
<sakuragno> si.. è un modello troppo vekkio
<sakuragno> o meglio
<sakuragno> è gia un modello vecchio
<sakuragno> poi sul sito della fujutzu
<sakuragno> ci sta un flash bios.. per floppy :D e solo da win xp
<yvesBsAs> vabbè, il mio ha 6 anni, ma va alla grande, è un uniwill
<sakuragno> in effetti il modello è supportato solo per winxp
<sakuragno> ma non pensavo di avere tutte ste storie con xubuntu
<sakuragno> o ubuntu che sia
<sakuragno> cmq per ora non è in idle
<sakuragno> cioè il tempo continua a scorrere (guarda se risolviamo sto problema ti faccio una statua fatta di gocciole al cioccolato extradark e tenuta insieme dalle uova di pasqua avanzate dopodomani)
<yvesBsAs> normalmente ci dovrebbe essere anche la possibilità di flash da dos, se si lo puoi fare da livecd dos
<sakuragno> no, dos non è supportato, ci credi?! io non ci credevo
<sakuragno> sul sito della fujutsu dice che i sistemi supportati sono solo win xp e basta
<yvesBsAs> boo, mai avuto a che fare con quella marca, ma il bios non penso sia fushitsu
<yvesBsAs> ami, megatrend, o pochi altri
<sakuragno> è un pc di merda.. te lo giuro.. non comprare mai un amilo :D
<sakuragno> io ho un dell.. studio.. 1555 la bomba atomica
<yvesBsAs> dipende da cosa ci fai, se è sufficiente basta
<sakuragno> beh al lavoro io ci scrivo cose (e mi basta abi.. ma gli altri vogliono openoffice)
<yvesBsAs> il mio fa cosa può, ma a me basta per il lavoro che gli chiedo, ed è solido
<sakuragno> ci si guardano video e foto.. quindi basta che giri firefox
<sakuragno> l'unica cosa è raitv che il capo la guarda dal pc.. e sulle precedenti di ubuntu non si installa il moonlight 2.6
<sakuragno> cmq 4 minuti e non è ancora in freeze mi viene voglia di provare a aprire cose
<sakuragno> che cosa mi hai fatto aggiungere al grub? così capisco
<yvesBsAs> no, aspetta un 10 minuti
<sakuragno> ne aspetto anke 120 :D
<yvesBsAs> sono due impostazioni che ho recuperato sul sito di Arch, per un modello simile al tuo con un difetto simile
<yvesBsAs> ma loro lo avevano già fregato sul sito fedora :XD
<sakuragno> eheheh sugli arch non avevo visto.. su fedora c'ero capitato ma non trovavo soluzioni
<sakuragno> mi serve un amico di slackware  :D
<sakuragno> madò se funziona dopodomani lo formatto e reinstallo tutto bello pulito
<sakuragno> come dio comanda
<sakuragno> e con le modifiche giuste :d
<yvesBsAs> non conosco quella, ho usato un pò Arch, OpenSuse e poi tutti a base di deb
<sakuragno> idle poll secondo me è come se bloccasse lo status di idle.. potrebbe funzionare come idea
<sakuragno> (io preferisco le versioni in base deb
<sakuragno> cioè... sono troppo più friendly
<sakuragno> ti dico anke un altro problema che fa intanto.. quando rebootto oppure spengo il pc.. mi esce scritto "waiting unattendet upgrades qualcosa.. unmonting weak filesystem etc etc.. e se non premo invio un paio di volte non va avanti.. e non si riavvia
<sakuragno> ma questa è robetta.. insomma.. posso premerlo 2 volte invio per spegnere il pc...
<yvesBsAs> ma lo fa quando resetti di brutto o se riavvii normalmente?
<sakuragno> resetto brutalmente.. tengo premuto il tasto power finkè non salta tutto... me lo fa quando riavvio normalmente
<sakuragno> cmq la cpu sta lavorando quel minimo che la tiene fuori idle non so quale processo sinceramente ma pare funzionare..
<yvesBsAs> cioè dopo un reset?
<sakuragno> no no me lo fa sempre anke se lo riavvio in maniera normale
<yvesBsAs> strano, sembrano le attualizzazioni software, come se apt stesse cercando aggiornamenti
<sakuragno> eh.. gli ho fatto anke atp-update etc.. ma niente.. me lo fa sempre :D
<sakuragno> e anke unmont weak filesystem.. proprio non so cosa ci sia di weak
<sakuragno> cmq provo a usarlo aspè vediamo se ha funzionato sto metodo
<yvesBsAs> boo, non l'ho mai sentita, comunque se non fa scherzi altrove magari era tutto legato
<sakuragno> infatti ci ho pensato che fosse tutto collegato
<sakuragno> cmq.. ora risolviamo un problema per volta
<sakuragno> faccio dinuovo la prova di idle
<sakuragno> vediamo
<sakuragno> lascio aperto un firefox rimpicciolito
<sakuragno> di solito prima succedeva più velocemente il freeze così
<yvesBsAs> ok, sperando non abbia capito che deve funzionare sino a domani :D
<sakuragno> è un classico
<sakuragno> lo lascio che funziona
<sakuragno> entro dopo 2 turni
<sakuragno> tutto distrutto
<FloodBotIt1> sakuragno: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<sakuragno> yves come ti chiami che devo festeggiare il tuo onomastico appena possibile
<yvesBsAs> lol!
<yvesBsAs> mi chiamo yves
<sakuragno> ew quando cade san yves °_°
<sakuragno> io luca, cmq , piacere
<sakuragno> senti faccio un reboot vediamo se è stato un caso
<yvesBsAs> boo, che ne so, quasi non ricordo il mio compleanno :D
<sakuragno> ahahah
<sakuragno> bene
<sakuragno> cmq non ha più manco fatto il problema dell'invio 2 volte :P
<sakuragno> domani reinstallo tutto con quella modifica nel grub -.-
<sakuragno> e ci metto anke i compiz
<sakuragno> fanculo :P
<yvesBsAs> ma perchè reinstalli?
<sakuragno> perkè ho pastricciato un po nei moduli
<yvesBsAs> se va pulisci cosa non serve ed amen, fai prima
<sakuragno> oggi
<sakuragno> ho disinstallato acpi
<sakuragno> e altre cose
<FloodBotIt1> sakuragno: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<yvesBsAs> e allora? se non da errori che centra?
<sakuragno> vabbè magari mi riguardo tutti i pakketti esistenti e rimetto quelli che c'erano :D ho anke disinstallato i dizionari
<sakuragno> hai ragione.. ma a me piacciono le installazioni pulite in partenza (poi clonezilla) e poi ci penso
<yvesBsAs> o magari cerca nella cronologia apt cosa ai fatto
<sakuragno> come la trovo la cronologia apt?
<yvesBsAs> ai fatto da terminale o da synaptic?
<sakuragno> synaptic
<yvesBsAs> nel menu in alto, c'è una voce cronologia
<yvesBsAs> in file, mi pare
<sakuragno> hm non l'avevo mai notata
<sakuragno> se invece ho fatto da terminale?
<sakuragno> senti cmq non riesco ad iscrivermi sul forum.. cioè mi sono iscritto stasera ma non mi fa joinare... volevo aprire un post per scrivere di questo problema.. perkèin rte ne ho trovate centinaia di persone che non l'hanno risolto in nessun modo.. magari siamo di aiuto
<yvesBsAs> da terminale ti crea un file nella home, ~/.bash-history
<yvesBsAs> no
<yvesBsAs>  ~/.bash_history
<sakuragno> senti cmq alla 2 prova di idle ancora non freeza...
<yvesBsAs> ci sono i 1000 ultimi comandi che ai impartito
<sakuragno> comincio a crederci o sarò mangiato dalla legge di marfi?
<yvesBsAs> secondo me va, quei comandi impediscono al kernel di andare a frugare in alcune impostazioni
<yvesBsAs> e probabilmente il problema era li
<sakuragno> egeheeheh
<sakuragno> la cosa che mi fa un po girare le scatole è che quando qualcosa non funziona
<sakuragno> bene o male si capisce sempre dove è il problema
<sakuragno> è quando una cosa funziona che non si capisce come sia possibile
<sakuragno> in che cosa non va più a frugare il kernell?!
<yvesBsAs> da cosa ho intuito son impostazioni di risparmio, messa in veglia di qualche cosa
<sakuragno> e non è che reinstallando acpi e quelle cose lì della gestione del risparmio energetico
<sakuragno> vado a stuzzicarle dinuovo?
<yvesBsAs> non credo, visto che levandole non ha dato risultato
<yvesBsAs> comunque, male che vada, le levi di nuovo
<sakuragno> giusta osservazione
<sakuragno> ok mo più che altro devo testare se tutto va come dovrebbe andare
<sakuragno> e dargli pulita e sistemata per rivestirlo in giacca e cravatta
<sakuragno> cmq xfce è veramente un bel desktopo env
<yvesBsAs> si, quei parametri a volte danno sorprese.
<sakuragno> oserei dire quasi superiore a gnome se togli l'assenza di compiz etc
<yvesBsAs> è molto più leggero
<sakuragno> mio dio non immaginavo così tanto (ho provato anche lxde.. non è male.. ma ancora troppo basilare)
<sakuragno> invece non ho mai e poi mai installato kde
<yvesBsAs> ma quanta ram ai li sopra?
<sakuragno> 512 di cui 64 se li magia la skeda video
<sakuragno> quindi 448
<yvesBsAs> si, gnome ci gira stretto di sicuro
<sakuragno> gia.. con la 8.04ubuntu.. cmq aveva la stessa scioltezza di xubuntu10.10
<sakuragno> quindi..figurati
<sakuragno> (che paura.. ogni volta che mi giro il secondo sull'orologio sembra non scattare °_° )
<sakuragno> vabè
<yvesBsAs> no, qui è entrato il GDM2 ed il Playmout, son belli, ma schizzinosi :(
<sakuragno> hmm
<sakuragno> ho provato anke il desk unity
<sakuragno> a mio avviso
<sakuragno> fa skifo
<sakuragno> infatti mi sa che non lo mettono più (secondo wikipedia) in ubuntu 11
<yvesBsAs> per ora non è terminato, ed in ogni caso è pesantuccio
<sakuragno> si.. stanno facendo diventare linux pesante con ste cose
<sakuragno> ah senti un attimo
<sakuragno> se hai voglia
<sakuragno> ma è una piccolezza
<sakuragno> in pratica
<FloodBotIt1> sakuragno: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<sakuragno> il controller volume (ho dovuto installare alsa perkè altrimenti il jack delle cuffie non funzionava.. e le casse del pc non funzionano quindi uso casse esterne)
<sakuragno> se lo abbasso usando come scheda quella alsa.. non accade nulla.. se abbasso usando come scheda pulse.. funziona... però se seleziono la pulse.. con i tastiFN del pc.. non la abbassa :D
<yvesBsAs> sei nei gruppi pulse, ecc.?
<sakuragno> cioè?!
<yvesBsAs> mettimi sul sito cosa risponde il comado
<yvesBsAs> groups
<sakuragno> aspè
<sakuragno> (stavo riavviando.. che ora funziona anche lo shutdown senza problemi :D )
<sakuragno> mi mette
<sakuragno> elfi (nome del pc) adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<yvesBsAs> ecco, non ci sei :D
<yvesBsAs> spetta
<yvesBsAs> il tuo nome utente è elfi?
<yvesBsAs> sakuragno, il tuo nome utente è elfi?
<sakuragno> si
<yvesBsAs> allora dai in sequenza:
<yvesBsAs> sudo gpasswd -a elfi audio
<yvesBsAs> sudo gpasswd -a elfi video
<yvesBsAs> sudo gpasswd -a elfi pulse
<yvesBsAs> sudo gpasswd -a elfi pulse-access
<sakuragno> fattox4
<yvesBsAs> sudo gpasswd -a elfi disk
<yvesBsAs> dovrebbe bastare, riavvia quel pc
<sakuragno> madonna quanto non si smette mai di essere nabbi
<yvesBsAs> sapessi quanti santi ho staccato io :XD
<sakuragno> eheheh calendari interi
<sakuragno> cmq no se abbasson fn
<sakuragno> l'icona del volume diminuisce
<sakuragno> ma non abbassa nulla
<sakuragno> forse ho disinstallato anke qualcosa di pulse sai?!
<sakuragno> però se premo il tasto escludi audio lo esclude
<sakuragno> se abbasso dalla gui grafica funziona
<yvesBsAs> ok, aspetta, xfce non lo conosco, ma se fai click sinistro sull'icona esce un menu "preferenze audio"?
<sakuragno> (se seleziono pulse)
<yvesBsAs> si, devi usare pulse
<sakuragno> si
<sakuragno> plugin del mixer
<sakuragno> nnope
<sakuragno> cioè
<sakuragno> come prima
<sakuragno> come se usasse cmq i driver alsa
<yvesBsAs> alsa lo usa lo stesso, ma devi dargli rilevamento automatico, non impostare alsa
<sakuragno> (anke perkè con pulse non c'è il front repeat quindi non mi funziona il jack.. ma oramai è default l'uso di alsa... solo che se abbasso dal master di pulse si abbassa.. da gui.. non da tasti fn.. da tasti mi da solo l'icona del volume che si abbassa..)
<sakuragno> ok tutto impostato su pulse
<yvesBsAs> prova ora
<sakuragno> no cmq i taasti fn non abbassano il volume del mixer pulse
<sakuragno> abbassano sempr equelli dell'alsa mixer
<yvesBsAs> quindi non agiscono su master, spetta
<sakuragno> esatt'
<yvesBsAs> installa padevchooser
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install padevchooser
<yvesBsAs> poi lo avvii (ti appare un icona sul pannello), di li è molto più semplice gestire la cosa
<sakuragno> eh non sembgra esserci nulla che mi serva :D
<sakuragno> cmq penso di aver capito
<sakuragno> i tasti fn agiscono solo sul mixer predefinito che è alsa.. poi però per la riproduzione il pc usa quello pulse... quindi dai tasti fn posso abbassare il volume di alsa.. non quello di pulse
<sakuragno> forse dovrei reinstallare alsa ^^
<sakuragno> cmq queste sono piccole finezze che posso vedere più avanti e solo per il mio piacere di possedere xubuntu in ogni sua forma.. non hai idea di cosa significhi x me che non freeza più per ora
<yvesBsAs> be, immagino
<sakuragno> ci ho passato 3 nottate piene e un altro paio di spezzoni
<yvesBsAs> i freeze son uno sclero per i nervi
<sakuragno> perkè ci ho buttato il sangue a convincere il boss a non comprare la licenza di winxp :P
<sakuragno> se non funzionava mi doveva solo sputare in faccia
<yvesBsAs> diciamo che ai rischiato un declassamento :P
<sakuragno> no no.. proprio quello di saliva in faccia
<yvesBsAs> noapic e nolapic perchè li ai usati?
<sakuragno> perkè altrimenti mi avviava quei servizi e rallentava infinitamente il boot e anke il sistema
<sakuragno> è stata la prima soluzione sensata che ha reso il pc avviabile
<sakuragno> senza quelli
<sakuragno> anke per avviare il pc dovevo premere invio fino a quando non partiva x
<yvesBsAs> prova a metterci solo noapic, nolapic se ricordo bene non è molto sano usarlo
<sakuragno> però non dubito che proverò a toglierli sai?
<sakuragno> perkè che fa nolapic?
<yvesBsAs> spetta
<sakuragno> interrompe la ventola o cose del genere?
<yvesBsAs> http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<yvesBsAs> hai tutta la lista dei parametri
<yvesBsAs> è un documento txt, salvatelo :XD
<sakuragno> grandiosa
<sakuragno> me la studio
<sakuragno> poi
<sakuragno> dopo pasqua
<sakuragno> :P
<FloodBotIt1> sakuragno: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<sakuragno> a stomaco pieno
<sakuragno> scusa flodbot :P
<yvesBsAs> è suscettibile, anche sotto le feste :XD
<sakuragno> ehehehe darò del cioccolato anke a lui
<sakuragno> senti visto che sei la persona più gentile del mondo stasera.. forse sei proprio gesu che è risorto
<sakuragno> quando faccio la ricerca rapida dentro al synaptic
<sakuragno> semplicemente si spegne
<yvesBsAs> (in particolare perchè son ateo/agnostico :XD)
<yvesBsAs> allora avvia synaptic da terminale
<sakuragno> (anke io.. ma direi che oramai la religione non ha senso di esistere)
<yvesBsAs> gksudo synaptic
<sakuragno> come su? perkè che cambia?
<yvesBsAs> e se crasha dovrebbe scrivere un messaggio
<yvesBsAs> perchè si deve agire da root
<yvesBsAs> per synaptic
<sakuragno> si ma scusa
<sakuragno> quando lo avvio mi chiede ovviamente la pass
<sakuragno> quindi gia agisco da root
<yvesBsAs> forse, è un secolo che non lo avvio da terminale, ma se la dai sul terminale (che ti fa aprire la finestrella) già è sicuro :P
<sakuragno> eheheh
<sakuragno> vabbè cmq puo anke darsi semplicemente ke la ram non ce la fa in mezzo a tutti quei pacchetti
<yvesBsAs> non penso, non sarebbe un crash, ma darebbe un messaggio di errore
<sakuragno> non da proprio nulla
<sakuragno> dopo cmq provo
<sakuragno> uha ho disinstallato anke gli screensaver :d
<sakuragno> vabbè non li rimetto tanto non si usano
<yvesBsAs> comunque mi son letto un pò di cose sul parametro "pci=nommconf", pare sia usato per correggere bug sul bios
<yvesBsAs> (non lo conoscevo, lui)
<sakuragno> fantastico
<sakuragno> allora si può lavorare sul bios
<sakuragno> da grub
<sakuragno> :D
<yvesBsAs> non proprio lavorarci, ma bypassare dei problemi, visto che son scritti per windows, e con le scarpe..
<sakuragno> eheh :D
<yvesBsAs> gh, ho terminato il laser :XD
<yvesBsAs> hups, siamo in supporto..
<yvesBsAs> sakuragno, passa su /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcello1> Buona Pasqua! :)
<cristian_> ciao
<cristian_> scusate raggazzi ho una 6950 provato ad istallare su 11.o4
<cristian_> ma nisba
<cristian_> ho dovuto riavviare in modalita grafica di emergenza
<PaoloRotolo> Auguri di Buona Pasqua!
<cristian_> PaoloRotolo, a te
<cristian_> e atutta la comunity
<PaoloRotolo> :)
<cristian_> se provo a rimuovere
<cristian_> mi dice che non ho istallato nulla
<cristian_> ma i pannelli di ati ci sono ma se provo ad aprirli mi da errore con pallino e x che mi dice o che non sono istallati o c0'e stato un errore -.-
<kalce> buongiorno e buona pasqua a tutti
<cristian_> a te
<kalce> uso la distro 10.04 . Dopo 5 giorni consecutivi di connessione ad internet ( attaccato al mulo ) ho l' impressione che il sistema si sia notevolmente rallentato.  E' solo una mia impressione ?????
<kalce> Esiste qualche software per deframmentare tipo windows? scusate,ma provengo ( oviamente ) da lì....
<Fire^fox> buona pasqua a tutti
<Ciro> buongiorno, vorrei sapere come si può ottenere questa interfaccia grafica: http://www.oneopensource.it/wp-content/blogs.dir/12/files/ubuntu-11-04-beta-1/ubuntu1104beta1-large_009.jpg
<Fire^fox> Ciro, quello e' unity
<Fire^fox> fa' parte di ubuntu 11.04
<Ciro> io ho installato la distribuzione ubuntu 11.04 beta;è la stessa?
<Fire^fox> si
<Fire^fox> al login devi scegliere come entrare se classic e se ubuntu
<Ciro> e allora io dopo l'installazione ho trovato un desktop classico,quindi mi chiedevo come fare ad ottenere quel tipo di interfaccia
<Fire^fox> puoi cambiare anche da ccsm
<Ciro> bene ci provo grazie
<cheip> buongiorno e buona Pasqua a tutti!
<cheip> qualcheduno sa aiutarmi? ho collegato al mio eeepc 1001HA un monitor VGA, ma ubuntu non riesce a capire la risoluzione da impostare, non va oltre 1024x768, non ci sono drivers da abilitare, quindi non so proprio cosa fare... :(
<cheip> ciao jester!
<ivanatwork> All'inizio mi si accende sia la wireless che la bluetooth. Come faccio a disabilitarle?
<ivanatwork> P.S: ovvio che poi le debba spegnere a manina, ma mi scoccia un po' ;)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cheip> io invece ho un altro problema, ho attaccato all'uscita VGA del mio netbook un monitor estero, ma la risoluzione da impostare secondo la mia ubuntu non va oltre la 1024x768
<cheip> come faccio a fargli capire che il monitor è più grosso?
<cheip> e soprattuto 16:9, sopratutto quello mi fa dannare
<ivanatwork> cheip, quale driver stai usando?
<jester-> cheip: ati o nvidia
<cheip> ivanatwork, quello di default, non ci sono drivers aggiuntivi da installare
<cheip> jester-, intel, ho un eepc 1001HA
<ivanatwork> cheip, uscita HDMI?
<cheip> ivanatwork, magari... solo VGA
<ivanatwork> cheip, asp provo a vedere
<cheip> ivanatwork, dankeshoen
<ivanatwork> bitte, mein Freund !
<cheip> ivanatwork, per il tuo problema, hai provato a disabilitare i srvizi all'avvio?, c'è un pannello per farlo
<cheip> poi bisogna vedere se per avviarli basta accendere wifi e bt con l'hotkey...
<ivanatwork> cheip, nada ... mi dicono dalla regia che forse ti converrebbe modificare la configurazione a mano ... MAH !
<ivanatwork> cheip, ok vedo
<cheip> ivanatwork, ci avevo pensato, ma è un saccco di tempo che no nfaccio più una roba del genere...
<ivanatwork> cheip, giusto!
<cheip> ho deciso di ritornare su ubuntu apposta per dovermi evitare sbatte del genere...
<cheip> che poi in realtà 'sta storia del monitor esterno non l'ho mai usata, però mi si è scassato il fisso e potrò comprarmi un pc nuovo solo tra qualche mese
<cheip> usare 10 pollici per qualche mese diventa difficile...
<ciro> chiedo:ho provato a cambiare l'interfaccia d'avvio con "schermata d'accesso",quella per il login ma pur sceglindo tra ubuntu e classic non cambia nulla;come mai?
<ivanatwork> cheip, scusa, per i servizi dove li trovo?
<cheip> ciro, oddio, come non cambia nulla? che release stai usando?
<cheip> ivanatwork, su unity, cerca "applicazioni d'avvio"
<cheip> ivanatwork, da quel pannello puoi selezionare cosa avviare e cosa non avviare all'avvio
<cheip> io ho disabilitato il servizio del bt, tanto non ce l'ho sul pc :D
<ivanatwork> cheip, ok ! Grazie
<ciro> ubuntu 11.04 beta,ho scaricato una iso i386 non so se può esserci una differenza tra questa o altre
<cheip> ciro, essendo una beta può esserci qualche problema, sulla beta1 non succedeva, adesso c'è la beta2, mi pare strano abbiano fatto un errore del genere...
<cheip> mo controllo, torno subbito
<ciro> grazie attendo
<jester-> ciro: se non hai il 3d attivo unity non funza
<ciro> come fare per attivare il 3d?
<jester-> ciro: che scheda video hai
<ciro> radeon 9250 il pc non è molto attuale
<cheip> ciro, a me anche sulla beta con ubuntu classico entra in una normale sessione di gnome, com'è giusto che sia...
<jester-> ciro: controlla se in amministrazione/drivers aggiuntivi se vede un driver, se no non è supportata
<ciro> provo
<jester-> ciro: dai il comando: glxinfo | cat rendering
<Er-Gladiatore> io avevo una radeon 9250 ed era supportata dai driver open
<jester-> ciro: prima installa mesa-utils
<ciro> infatti non ci sono driver proprietari è la risposta;non se ne può scaricare?
<jester-> ciro: attivali che li scarica e li installa
<thorubuntu> ciao a tutti, dilemma pasquale...perche' picasa sotto ubuntu non ti fa creare un video con foto dice che la mia versione e' winzoz 2000 ???
<thorubuntu> toc toc c'e' qualcuno???
<Bartoloni> stai usando picasa per windows su ubuntu
<Bartoloni> scarica il deb
<Bartoloni> http://picasa.google.com/linux/thanks-deb.html
<attempt> giorno a tutti
<Keimov> buona pasqua a tutti
<feni> !list
<ubottu-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Ola86> Buona Pasqua ragazzi
<Ola86> !chat
<ubottu-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> grassie altrettanto
<Ola86> inesorabile... sempre qui!!! anche il giorno di pasqua!!!
<Ola86> ciao Jester...
<jester-> cià
<Ola86> visto che anche io sono un inesorabile del pc...
<Ola86> posso chiedere un picoclo aito
<Ola86> aiuto?
<jester-> !chiedi | Ola86
<ubot-it> Ola86: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ubottu-it> Ola86: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Ola86> grazie....
<Ola86> Ho installazto xampp per linux, quando tento di avviarlo si avvia tutto tranne mysql....
<Ola86> perchè?
<jester-> mai usato, se sono svegli filo1234  e remix_tj lo sanno
<Ola86> al top.. grazie mille
<Ola86> come posso contattarli...?
<remix_tj> Ola86: togli subito xampp che e' una cazzata
<remix_tj> e dai il comando
<remix_tj> sudo tasksel
<remix_tj> da questo comando scegli LAMP Server
<Ola86> ok... asp
<remix_tj> e vedrai che funziona decisamente meglio
 * remix_tj deve andare via ora
<Ola86> il comando sudo tasksel.. dato.. mi appare una finestra
<Ola86> cose devo installare?
<Ola86> come sceglio LAMP Server...
<Ola86> qui non c'è :)
<Ola86> fatto.. sta facendo..
<Ola86> una volta installato???
<Ola86> fatto..
<Ola86> ora?
<pi_anto> ciao
<pi_anto> se volessi cambiare qualcosa del tema del gdm su Xubuntu, come dovrei fare? di default non sono installati gnome-control-center e gconf, che uso su gnome con un ln..
<pi_anto> auguri di Buona pasqua comunque :)
<attempt> pi_anto appena entra qualcuno che sa ti aiuta.
<attempt> auguri anche a te.
<pi_anto> grazie attempt
<marci> buongiorno e buona pasqua a tutti!
<simone> salve a tutti e buona pasqua
<go^> ragazzi qualcuno ha un cellulare LG e sa se si trova in giro il software per collegarlo al PC con Linux? non ho letto niente in merito in giro uhm
<rmaide> SALVE
<rmaide> salve
<rmaide> ho un problema con flsh..., va tutto accelerato senza audio
<rmaide> come risolvo questo problema ?
<rmaide> ???
<rmaide> perfavore... , si installano i driver ati... , ma non del tutto.... mi da problemi con x org ubuntu 10 10
<rmaide> e allora gli ho tolti
<rmaide> ma il flash non va va veloce..., come posso risolvere e sistemare il flash ?
<tanino> ciao
<rmaide> ciao
<tanino> ho dei problemucci con ubuntu 11.04 e cairo clock
<rmaide> spero di aiutarmi
<tanino> ciao rmaide
<tanino> puoi aiutarmi??
<jester-> tanino: la 111.04 è beta
<jester-> 11.04*
<tanino> beta 2
<jester-> tanino: = è ancora un po fuori di capa
<rmaide> a me e il flsh che non va non so che casino sia sucesso
<rmaide> ho ubuntu 10 10
<rmaide> e un hp dv6
<rmaide> perchè da live cd e installo il flash va
<tanino> io in una settimana son passato da uno stabile vista a U 10.10
<tanino> e adesso dopo aver super impallato il 10
<tanino> ho installato 11.04
<rmaide> maa dopo aver installato e messo le ati e poi disinstallato perchè non si installava tutto mi dava
<rmaide> xorg che non caricava
<jester-> rmaide: dai sto comando dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<tanino> io il flash lo ho installato dal softwere center
<rmaide> ii  flashplugin-installer                10.2.159.1ubuntu0.10.10.1                         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<jester-> tanino: non è ancora possibile fare supporto per la beta, nel forum c'è un thread
<tanino> avevo provato dal sito ma non andava
<rmaide> solo quello
<jester-> tanino: solo flashplugin-installer trova?
<rmaide> credo si sia impallato qualcosa... da live installandolo ugualmente va...
<jester-> rmaide: che centra la liv e
<rmaide> nel senso che ora che e installato da questo problema
<rmaide> ma dopo aver installato le ati driver..., e disinstallate
<jester-> rmaide: non è che hai messo firefox4 per caso?
<tanino> io ho installato flash 10
<rmaide> disintallate perchè non si installavano del tutto mi blocavva xorig e ho dovuto fare recovery per ripristinare xorg e disintallare utto le ati
<tanino> adobe flash 10
<jester-> rmaide: cancella xorg.conf
<tanino> vabbe
<rmaide> no firefox e 3 6 16
<tanino> saluti buone feste
<jester-> rmaide: sudo apt-get intall --reinstall flashplugin-installer firefox
<rmaide> xorg.cfg gia cancellato e stesso problema
<rmaide> lavevo gi fatto prima di venire qui
<rmaide> no idem problema rimane video accelerato e no audio
<jester-> rmaide: sicuro di aver rimosso il driver ati?
<jester-> rmaide: lo hai installato con pacchetto deb o compilato
<rmaide> con pachetto deb
<rmaide> e rimosso anche da i i riferin ad atiime tut
<jester-> rmaide: sudo dpkg --purge etcetc.deb?
<jester-> rmaide: sudo dpkg --purge nome?
<rmaide> e che nome metto ?
<jester-> rmaide: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<jester-> rmaide: se non sai il nome come lo hai rimosso
<rmaide> da synaptic
<jester-> che nome ha il pacchetto.deb
<rmaide> scrivento cerca ati e mi sonoi i pachetti installati usciti tutt
<jester-> rmaide: dpkg -l | grep ati
<jester-> rmaide: dpkg -l | grep radeon
<jester-> rmaide: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<rmaide> ce un radeo specific kernel ma non so se e riferito ad ati
<rmaide> drm
<rmaide> libdrm
<jester-> rmaide: fa vedere l'output sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | rmaide
<ubot-it> rmaide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rmaide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598294/
<rmaide> ecco qua
<lushoverthebridg> Ciaooooo ;)
<lushoverthebridg> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<jester-> rmaide: lemod | grep radeon
<jester-> rmaide: lemod | grep fglrx
<rmaide> non trova il comando
<jester-> ha ragione
<jester-> rmaide: lsmod | grep fglrx
<jester-> rmaide: lsmod | grep radeon
<rmaide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598296/
<rmaide> mi trova qualcosa sulle radon
<jester-> rmaide: sudo dpkg --purge fglrx
<jester-> rmaide: sudo apt-get install reinstall xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<jester-> poi rimane un mistero come carichi un radeon che non c'e
<rmaide> buuu
<rmaide> anche io me lo chiedo
<rmaide> adesso mi a disinstallato qualcosa su fglrx mi aggiornato img
<rmaide> riavvio senza installare xserver video radeon e riprovo flash ok ?
<jester-> rmaide: installa xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<rmaide> niente non va
<jester-> rmaide: sudo apt-get install reinstall xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<rmaide> mi sa che devo reinstallare tutto ubntu si provato ad installare xserver stessa cosa
<rmaide> dove se creato il problema non si sa uffi
<jester-> rmaide: se reinstalli manuale senza far formattare la partizione sostituisce il sistema e non perdi dati e impostazioni
<rmaide> come metto il cd
<rmaide> e dico installa
<jester-> rmaide: mi sa che il problema si è creato pacioccando con gli ati
<rmaide> senza formattare si puo?
<jester-> rmaide: metti il cd, arrivi al partizionamento, scegli manuale, vai sulla partizione ubuntu e la clicchi, ti esce la gui: usare come ext4 montare come / e non spuntare formattare
<rmaide> ma si possono se va tutto ok dopo installare i driver ati ufficiali sono compatibili con ubuntu 10 10 oppure no ? ecco perche non andava xori ?
<rmaide> ok lo faccio grazie
<jester-> rmaide: ati non richiede nessun driver se non visto dal sistema in amministrazione/driver aggiuntuvi
<rmaide> si lo vedi da li
<jester-> rmaide: e non serve nessun xorg con gli open
<jester-> rmaide: non installarlo allora che gli ati ancora nu poco strani sono
<rmaide> quindi installo normalmente e va tuto gli acceleraori grafici
<rmaide> ok grazie
<rmaide> si son strani proprio cos urke
<rmaide> tuke
<rmaide> turke
<Carlin0> ciao a tutti ... a + tardi
<glpiana> ola
<renato> Salve a tutti e buona Pasqua!!!
<renato> C'è qualcuno che sa darmi una dritta sullo spacchettamento di un file .zip.gif?
<glpiana> renato, e che sarebbe?   e anche buona pasqua anche a te :)
<renato> Ho ricevuto un file tale "f-zip.gif", che ho introitato nel disco fisso e successivamente ho tentato di unzippare. Ma sfortunatamente non lo posso fare: col tasto destro del mouse non trovo la voce "espandi", pur avendo il programmino unzipper di Ubuntu.
<glpiana> renato, si chiama f-zip.gif ?
<renato> Pare sia un file immagine (gif appunto) ma compresso ...
<renato> sì
<glpiana> renato, sicur non sia semplicemente un gif che si chiama f-zip?
<renato> mi sembra strano un file immagine gif da 66K solamente
<buzzyal73> buona santa Pasqua a tutti :) Ho un fastidiosissimo problema di boot "Gave up waiting for root device" con ubuntu 10.04 che non si risolve neanche seguendo i vari consigli in rete
<buzzyal73> potete aiutarmi?
<glpiana> renato, a parte la stranezza ai provato ad aprirlo?
<enzotib_> renato: file f-zip.gif, cosa dice?
<enzotib_> buzzyal73: livecd e se ne parla
<jester-> buzzyal73: o hai installato senza settare / o sminchiato /etc/fstab
<buzzyal73> ho un laptop... non ho il lettore cd...
<renato> E se poi fosse davvero solo un gif, con che lo apro?
<enzotib_> buzzyal73: liveusb e se ne parla
<glpiana> renato, se ci clicchi sopra due volte che fa?
<renato> nulla, purtroppo. Però il tentativo l'ho fatto sul pc che supporta Ubuntu 10.10
<Bartoloni> renato, guarad il contenuto del file, se i magic numbers (primi 2 Byte) sono --> PK e' uno zip
<buzzyal73> non ho neanche quella...
<enzotib_> renato: file f-zip.gif, cosa dice?
<Bartoloni> in questo casolo, rinominalo in f.zip e scompattalo
<glpiana> renato, aprilo con fiefox
<glpiana> *firefox
<renato> ci provo, un momento ... (anche se ho dubbi) ...
<buzzyal73> jester, non è che in attesa di avere una live posso provare a controllare il file /etc/fstab? che dovrei fare?
<jester-> buzzyal73: se non si avvia e non hai la live come controlli
<buzzyal73> ma no, succede questo: mi dà l'errore, poi io digito "return" e lui dopo circa 9 minuti si riavvia
<Bartoloni> renato da terminale: cat f-zip.gif (leggi i primi 2 valori dello stream che ne esce.. se sono "PK" e uno zip )
<buzzyal73> e parte
<buzzyal73> però è una gran seccatura..
<buzzyal73> jester, infatti ti sto scrivendo dal pc in questione
<renato> glpiana: a proposito delll'installazione del driver per la stampante Canon IP1700, ho trovato un indirizzo che parla dell'installazione dei file .tar.gz ... se ti interessa, dove lo mando?
<marci> ragazzi ciao a tutti buona pasqua
<enzotib_> buzzyal73: allora metti il contenuto di /etc/fstab su pastebin, e pure l'output di sudo blkid
<marci> sapete quale comando posso dare da terminale per vedere gli ultimi aggiornamenti installati?
<glpiana> renato, hai aperto sto file con firefox?
<enzotib_> marci: tail /var/log/dpkg.log
<enzotib_> !pastebin | buzzyal73
<ubot-it> buzzyal73: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<buzzyal73> sì, lo sto facendo
<marci> grazie enzotib
<renato> Firefox non apre nulla, fa solo vedere in alto a sinistra il simbolo classico del file zip
<enzotib_> marci: magari bisogna andare ancora più dietro ed eliminare un po' di info superflue
<buzzyal73> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/598324/
<buzzyal73> enzotib: non so che comando dare per il file /etc/fstab
<enzotib_> buzzyal73: cat /etc/fstab
<marci> enzotib: si infatti il log arriva a ieri mi serve qualche giorno in più
<buzzyal73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598325/
<enzotib_> marci: gedit /var/log/dpkg-log
<glpiana> renato, è, magari è proprio quello il gif in questione
<enzotib_> marci: scusa, con il punto
<glpiana> renato, comunque fai come diceva enzotib_ :  nel terminale: file f-zip.gif
<enzotib_> buzzyal73: vediamo anche sudo fdisk -l
<renato> Non credo proprio. Dovrebbe essere un manifestino spedito da un sindacato. Purtroppo come tutto ben sanno, Windows (quello sì!) è sato inculcato bene in testa a tutti gli utenti di pc e queste sono le conseguenze
<glpiana> renato, hai dato file f-zip.gif?
<marci> grazie ancora enzotib
<renato> Utilizzare file ed estensioni a ufo senza sapere che ocsa siano, tanto c'è il doppio click!!!
<glpiana> renato, hai dato file f-zip.gif?
<buzzyal73> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/598326/
<enzotib_> renato: guarda che con le estensioni sono più obbligati loro che noi, dato che se metono l'estensione sbagliata windows non lo apre, mentre lnux sì
<renato> Ho aperto il file utilizzando il tasto destro del mouse ed "apri con firefox". Successivamente ho aperto firefox e da li ho chiesto "apri ..."
<glpiana> renato, te lo richiedo: hai dato file f-zip.gif?
<enzotib_> buzzyal73: io ti suggerirei di modificare fstab e mettere gli UUID invece che i device name
<marci> e c'è un modo per vedere i messaggi di errore all'avvio che scorrono velocemente?
<buzzyal73> volentieri... ma mi aiuti? non so da dove cominciare..
<enzotib_> buzzyal73: gksu gedit /etc/fstab, attento a non modificare niente, per il momento
<enzotib_> marci: puoi vedere dmesg | less, ma non è detto che sia tutto quello che c'è al boot
<renato> Cosa significa hai dato ... ? Devo andare in terminale e li scrivere "file ..." eccc.?
<filo1234> si
<glpiana> renato, sì, come ti è stato scritto sopra
<marci> enzotib: ora vedo l'output e vedo se c'è quello che mi serve
<marci> praticamente dopo un aggiornamento non mi funziona più la scheda audio
<enzotib_> buzzyal73: ci sei?
<buzzyal73> ci sono
<enzotib_> buzzyal73: ora dei modificare; dove c'è /dev/sda5 lo sostituisci e ci metti...
<bobbybong>  
<buzzyal73> prima di fare modifiche ho pensato di postarti l'errore completo che mi dà così hai tutti gli elementi (perchè parla di un UUID): http://paste.ubuntu.com/598328/
<buzzyal73> enzotib_ se mi confermi procedo
<marci> ho trovato la stringa grazie enzotib :)
<enzotib_> buzzyal73: no
<enzotib_> buzzyal73: la modifica non farebbe danni, ma se l'errore è quello sarebbe inutile, l'uuid è giusto, se non lo trova all'avvio non so perché
<buzzyal73> ...no... cioè non confermi... attendo istruzioni
<buzzyal73> ecco.. :(
<marci> [   19.148576] hda-intel: no codecs found!
<buzzyal73> provo a fare qualche ipotesi:
<marci> a cosa può essere dovuto questo?
<renato> glpiana: il pc non lo vede. No such file or directory. Già, ma il file non è una directory.  L'ho piazzato nelal catrtella HOME
<buzzyal73> cercando nel web ho trovato consigli sul fatto di aumentare il rootdelay mettendolo uguale a 90
<glpiana> renato, no such file OR directory. è nella home? se dai ls lo vedi elencato?
<buzzyal73> l'ho fatto sia sul file menu.lst di grub, sia su grub.cfg di grub 2... (credo) ma non è cambiato assolutamente nulla...
<renato> sì che c'è. E' questo il bello. E' sotto "Immagini"
<buzzyal73> e poi perchè il comando "return" in 10 minuti circa "sistema" l'errore e fa partire il tutto, purtroppo solo fino al prox riavvio?
<glpiana> renato, se è sotto immagini perchè dici di averlo nella home?
<renato> Perché l'ho messo nella home. Ne sono sicuro. Almeno quanto sono vivo adesso. O non ci sono?
<filo1234> buzzyal73: puoi postare cat /etc/default/grub ?
<glpiana> renato, controlla di avere quel file nella home col comando: ls | grep gif
<buzzyal73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598335/
<filo1234> buzzyal73: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<filo1234> buzzyal73: facciamo una prova, prima di quiet splash aggiungi questo :  rootdelay=30
<filo1234> buzzyal73: dopo la modifica salva e dai sudo update-grub
<buzzyal73> filo1234: prima delle "" o dentro?
<renato> Fantastico!!! Sulla tastiera del pc in questione non so dove sia il carattere pipe (la sbarretta verticale)
<glpiana> renato, copia e incolla
<renato> Sto provano un po' tutti i tasti con le varie combinazioni ma per ora niente
<filo1234> buzzyal73: dentro
<glpiana> renato, copia e incolla: ls | grep gif
<buzzyal73> così? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="rootdelay=30 quiet splash" ?
<renato> Copia ed incolla che cosa? Scrivo da un pc e provo su un altro
<filo1234> buzzyal73: "rootdelay=30 quiet splash"
<filo1234> eh
<glpiana> renato, evabbè, non so che farci però: non sai dov'è il file, non sai dov'è il pipe, manco colleghi il pc alla rete. cosa devo fare?
<buzzyal73> filo1234: ho fatto tutto e pure l'update... ora? riavvio e provo?
<enzotib_> renato: a sinistra del carattere "1" non c'è?
<filo1234> buzzyal73: si
<buzzyal73> ok, ma se non funge ci risentiamo tra 10 minuti ... stiamo a vedere, intanto grazie
<buzzyal73> filo1234: un attimo!
<jester-> buzzyal73: non dimenticare sudo update-grub
<buzzyal73> se per caso qualcosa va storto non ho più possibilità di collegarmi, quindi non è che magari mi aiuti anche con un altro pc? così almeno se non va uno mi collego con l'altro
<buzzyal73> (fatto, fatto)
<filo1234> buzzyal73: non credo peggiori la situazione :)
<buzzyal73> dunque: su questo pc c'è solo ubuntu 10,04, ma da qualche giorno, senza nessun motivo apparente, si pianta all'avvio sulla schermata iniziale di ubuntu coi pallini bianchi e rossi sotto....
<buzzyal73> su questo pc ho il lettore cd e ho pure il cd live
<buzzyal73> posso sistemarlo in qualche modo?
<filo1234> buzzyal73: il fatto è che hai la / alla fine del disco e questo non piace molto a grub
<buzzyal73> e che posso fare?
<glpiana> renato, allora sto file è in home o è in Immagini ?
<filo1234> buzzyal73: intanto provare quello che abbiamo fatto, altrimenti stiamo qui ancora fino a domani
<buzzyal73> filo1234: allora intanto riavvio..
<buzzyal73> ok
<marci> ragazzi scusate , da qualche giorno non mi va la scheda audio dopo che ho fatto un aggiornamento automatico dalle repo ufficiali come di consueto , all'avvio mi dà solo questo errore [   19.148576] hda-intel: no codecs found! . Ho già cercato a riguardo ma le soluzioni proposte non hanno funzionato e non riesco ad aprire l'alsamixer ... cosa posso fare?
<jester-> marci: contala giusta che hai fatto altro oltre all'upgrade
<jester-> oltre*
<marci> jester :no niente praticamente non uso questo pc
<marci> le soluzioni prevedevano caricare dei moduli e modificare il file di configurazione di alsa mixer
<marci> ma ho già tolto le modifiche che avevo provato a fare
<renato> glpiana: non è in immagini. Controllato. Comunque non è cosa così facile. Mi spiace x il tuo risentimento ma on è colpa mia.
<jester-> marci:  cat /proc/asound/modules
<renato> Purtroppo il pc è gestito da un'altra persona. Che giustamente si spazientisce per non poter aprire determinati file che riceve puntualmente quasi ogni giorno
<glpiana> renato, se apri la home vedi il file f-zip.gif ?
<jester-> marci: che risponde
<marci> jester:il comando non mi dà output
<renato> e del resto non sa come fare. Io co nquel che posso m'ingegno, poi quando non arrivo chiedo lumi. Ma sempre costretotr a girare da ua all'altra postazione. Questa è la mia cndizione. Sorry
<webpower> salve
<webpower> ragazzi ho installato ubuntu mini
<webpower> in vm
<webpower> solo che la shell è troppo piccola
<webpower> è possibile aumentare la dimensione ?
<jester-> marci: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<filo1234> webpower: no
<renato> Se paro la home lo vedo. Ma il terminale recalcitra. Come del resto recalcitra spesso. Non so se sia per la versione 10.10, diversa dalla 10,04 che adopero io
<jester-> marci: sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio
<webpower> filo1234, perchè?
<renato> se apro, perdon, non se paro!
<filo1234> webpower: perchè non hai la grafica
<glpiana> renato, il file si chiama f-zip.gif tutto minuscolo?
<renato> sì
<marci> jester : fatto
<glpiana> renato, allora se apri un terminale e scrivi: ls f-zip.gif    dovrebbe elencartelo. confermi?
<jester-> marci: vedi se suona
<webpower> filo1234, la grafica c'è
<remix_tj> webpower: dovresti modificare le opzioni di grub
<remix_tj> per mettere il terminale con vga=792
<marci> jester: no purtroppo
<remix_tj> solo che non so dove mettere le mani con grub2
<filo1234> webpower: ah allora installa le guestadditions=
<buzzyal73> filo1234: come vedi non ce l'ho fatta...
<filo1234> buzzyal73: cambiato niente?
<buzzyal73> niente :(
<buzzyal73> ho dovuto di nuovo dare "return" e ci ha messo i soliti 10 minuti
<renato> C'è.
<jester-> buzzyal73: uiid in fstab quaglia con blkid?
<glpiana> renato, ok, ora scrivi: file f-zip.gif
<webpower> filo1234, non ho il gestore grafico
<webpower> ho solo la shell testuale
<glpiana> renato, se con ls ha risposto risponde anche con file
<buzzyal73> aspetta.. ridammi il comando per avere il fstab, per favore
<filo1234> cat /etc/fstab
<jester-> e sudo blkid
<renato> Finalmente! Dice: GIF image data ...
<glpiana> renato, allora è quella che ti ha mostrato firefox
<glpiana> si chiama f-zip ed è una immagine gif. puoi porvare ad aprirla con gimp per conferma
<buzzyal73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598344/
<marci> jester: ma se aspetto l'upgrade a 11.04 che c'è tra qualche giorno può essere che mi si risolve con l'aggiornamento del kernel oppure avrò lo stesso problema pure con narval sicuramente?
<renato> E dal sindacato hanno spedito quella porcheria? A che pro? ... Tu dirai "e che ne so? Fa un po tu!"
<jester-> buzzyal73: sostituisci /dev/sda6 con UUID=ef4a17a4-68f1-473c-98a2-9dbc9d7a9414
<filo1234> buzzyal73: metti gli UUID in fstab in ogni caso
<glpiana> renato, esatto
<jester-> buzzyal73: porta il rootnodelay a =50 , dai update-grub e riavvia
<buzzyal73> un minuto che mi perdo... ;) cosa devo fare per sostituire /dev/sda6 ecc?
<renato> Ok, mi spiace per l'inconveniente! Su http ... mando l'indirizzo del sito relativo allo spacchettamento dei file .tar.gz    Ciao
<webpower> glpiana, secondo te c'è soluzione?
<jester-> buzzyal73: http://paste.ubuntu.com/598347/
<jester-> buzzyal73: fa poi vedere cat /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> webpower, te ne ha data una remix_tj
<webpower> ah, scusa, mi è sfuggita
<buzzyal73> ok
<webpower> remix_tj, devo inserire solo quella entry che mi hai suggerito?
<webpower> vga=792
<remix_tj> webpower: nelle opzioni di grub, ma non mi ricordo perche' non ho ubuntu sottomano
<filo1234> webpower: ma le hai installate le guest additions?? tu parli di terminale o di tty??
<remix_tj> webpower: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8175572&postcount=1
<buzzyal73> jester: ho copiato il primo punto ma mi dà errore.. cosa devo mettere esattamente al posto di file system ecc?
<webpower> ho installato ubuntu senza DE
<webpower> in una vm
<webpower> perchè ho poche risorse disponibili
<filo1234> webpower: eh
<glpiana> webpower, avvia premendo shift ed entra nel menu di grub
<webpower> e mi serve principalmente la shell
<webpower> ok
<glpiana> webpower, premi e per editare e metti l'opzione alla fine della riga del kernel
<filo1234> webpower: quindi non hai X sulla macchina virtuale
<jester-> buzzyal73: sudo gedit /etc/fstab . svuotalo e incolla quello dal paste
<remix_tj> comunque webpower daghene de gugol che trovi tutto
<webpower> glpiana, ho fatto
<webpower> filo1234, esatto
<filo1234> webpower: e allora perchè prima hai detto che vavei la grafica?
<glpiana> webpower, ctrl+x mi pare per avviarlo
<filo1234> avevi*
<buzzyal73> jester: scusa, cancello tutto o solo la prima riga?
<webpower> filo1234, per grafica intendo i driver grafici
<jester-> buzzyal73: tutto e incolli tutto, senza i numeri di riga
<renato> Mandato l'indirizzo. http://paste.ubuntu.com/598349/  Glpiana: se può servire ad uscire da quel pantano oppure no, fammi sapere.
<webpower> ad un certo momento mentre carica i caratteri si smussano
<webpower> e sono più tondeggianti
<webpower> proprio come se caricasse il driver grafico
<webpower> glpiana, inserisco la entry vga=792 alla fine ?
<filo1234> webpower: io intendo sapere se tu quando avvii la macchina hai la grafica o no gnome o kde che sia
<glpiana> webpower, sì, prova
<glpiana> renato, per uscire da che pantano?
<webpower> per spegnere la macchina è shutdown -h ?
<glpiana> webpower, come per spegnere?
<glpiana> webpower, devi avviarla con quella opzione per vedere se va
<jester-> webpower: sudo halt fai prima
<webpower> spegnere, come se facessi "chiudi sessione"
<webpower> glpiana, sì ma devo prima spegnerla
<filo1234> -.-
<glpiana> webpower, no
<filo1234> sudo reboot
<glpiana> webpower, che dici?
<buzzyal73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598355/  mi dicevi di cambiare anche il rootnodelay? da dove?
<glpiana> webpower, hai messo vga etc etc? devi dare ctrl+x
<jester-> buzzyal73: portalo rootdelay=50
<jester-> buzzyal73: e dai sudo uodate-grub
<jester-> buzzyal73: sudo update-grub
<renato> Dovevo installare i drivers per gestire una stampante Canon IP1700. Ci siamo bloccati dopo lo spacchettamento dei drivers .tar.gz. Al successivo ls, non si trovava nulla delal directory che doveva essere automaticamewnte creata e dei contenuti. Tutto era rimasto in sospeso.
<buzzyal73> ok, ma da dove lo cambio questo rootdelay? mi ridate il comando per favore?
<glpiana> renato, io ci avevo già rinunciato a quella stampante :)
<renato> oooops!
<jester-> buzzyal73: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<filo1234> buzzyal73: però segnati le cose
<webpower> glpiana, per avviare grup devo premere shift vero?
<glpiana> webpower, per vedere il menu di grub?
<renato> Devo fare come quella donna della pubblicità? Che faccoi, la butto? ...
<attempt> vendila sono ottime. specie per win.
<renato> Mi spiacerebbe, anche perché è praticamente nuova
<webpower> sì
<glpiana> webpower, tieni premuto shift
<jester-> renato: questa costa poco e va una bomba appena la togli dalla scatola http://www8.hp.com/it/it/hp-search/search-results.html?charset=iso-8859-1&lk=1&la=it&nh=10&st=1&rf=0&qp=url%3Ait/it/ho&qs=&qt=officejet+4500&h_audience=hho&tridion=0&hps=Casa+e+Home+Office&hpr=http%3A//welcome.hp.com/country/it/it/solutions/home_homeoffice.html&h_audiencerestrict=&hpvc=contextual&hph=http%3A//h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/jsp/it/it/howtofind.jsp%3Fsegcode%3Dho&hpo=&
<jester-> hpn=Casa+e+Home+Office&hpl=1&hpa=http%3A//www.hp.com/country/ch/ger/contact_us.html&uf=1&regionStatus=ACTIVE&cc=it&lang=it
<FloodBotIt1> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> lol
<glpiana> ahahahahaha
<attempt> renato riprova da capo. un archivio vuoto e' impossibile.
<buzzyal73> evete ragione, ho segnato.. scusate. Ora ho fatto, riavvio?
<webpower> glpiana, fatto
<webpower> non cambia nulla
<glpiana> webpower, ok
<webpower> sempre quella è la dimensione della finestra
<filo1234> ovvio
<jester-> buzzyal73: alura?
<glpiana> webpower, dopo la modifica hai dato ctrl+x?
<filo1234> ripeto che non puoi ingrandire la finestra della virtual machines, perchè su di essa non hai la grafica
<buzzyal73> riavvio?
<glpiana> filo1234, ne son convinto anche io
<filo1234> buzzyal73: se hai fatto tutto si
<jester-> buzzyal73: sistemati i files?
<filo1234> glpiana: io non ne sono convinto ne sono certo
<jester-> buzzyal73: dato sudo update-grub?
<glpiana> lol
<buzzyal73> sì, ho fatto tutto, anche l'update
<jester-> buzzyal73: prova a rimettere in moto
<buzzyal73> (e ho pure segnato tutto... avevate ragione.. )
<buzzyal73> ok, ora provo
<webpower> glpiana, sì certo
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> webpower, installa le guest addition e poi riprova
<webpower> glpiana, ho provato
<webpower> da vbox
<glpiana> ma?
<webpower> ma non succede nulla
<webpower> non le riesco ad installare
<glpiana> webpower, installi le guest addition e poi riprovi l'opzione che ti ha detto remix_tj
<webpower> di solito quando premo "installa guest additions" parte automaticamente l'installer
<glpiana> come non riesci?
<glpiana> su windows forse
<glpiana> webpower, devi montare il cd entrare nella dir in cui lo monti e dare sudo .VBoxQualcosa
<glpiana> webpower, questo dopo aver installato build-essential e dkms
<webpower> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23394250/Immagine.PNG
<webpower> questa è la mia vm
<glpiana> sotto windows?
<webpower> essì
<filo1234> glpiana: anche se le installa non funziano
<glpiana> filo1234, ok
<glpiana> webpower, ma cos'ha che non va quella finestra? mi sembra leggibile
<filo1234> o meglio anche se dovesse riuscire ad installarle...non funzionerebbero
<webpower> devo fare dei network scanning con nmap
<webpower> è troppo piccola
<filo1234> -.-
<glpiana> filo1234, secondo me potrebbero andare. proverò
<filo1234> glpiana: io ho provato diverse volte
<jester-> webpower: prova a taroccare cosi il default grubbo GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768-24
<glpiana> filo1234, io no
<webpower> jester-, ok
<filo1234> glpiana: io si
<glpiana> filo1234, ok
<jester-> webpower: installa i tools e manda la vw a tutto schermo
<filo1234> lol
<jester-> vm*
<filo1234> aridaje
<Ola86> Oggi sego il mio pc.....
<Ola86> Oggi sego il mio pc.....
<Ola86> anzi lo butto dalla finestra...
<Ola86> Iimpossible aprire la posizione network:\\\ con nautilus....
<Ola86> avete idea di come si possa risolvere...???
<jester-> con tutto il ben di dio che c'è in giro proprio il pc devi segare?
<webpower> jester-, quali tools ?
<jester-> webpower: avevi mica detto che è un macchina virtuale?
<jester-> webpower: se vbox servono le guest adition se vnware i vmware tools
<webpower> jester-, ah, ok
<webpower> come faccio a sapere il nome del device delle guest additions?
<webpower> ls /media/ mi risulta vuoto
<jester-> webpower: ergo devi avere x installato per mandare la finestra in full screen
<glpiana> webpower, /dev/sr0  su vbox
<glpiana> webpower, montalo in /mnt
<webpower> jester-, X no
<webpower> questo è un pentium 4
<webpower> vecchissimo
<jester-> webpower: nel menu della finestra di vm le trovi
<jester-> webpower: allora mi sa che ti tieni la finestra piccirilla
<webpower> eh, credo di sì
<webpower> la soluzione è collegarmi con putty via ssh
<webpower> sto p4 non ha nemmeno le vtx86
<Ola86> !caht
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'caht'
<Ola86> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ola86> giuro... l'ho picchiato!!!!
<renato> Di nuovo auguri a tutti. Chiudo la connessione
<Andrea86_OLA86> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alex99> ciao come faccio a scaricare un video da youtube?
<attempt> usi ff?
<Alex99> attempt hai chiesto a me?
<attempt> sei off-topic vedi pvt.
<Alex99> off-topic?
<attempt> Alex99 vedi query.
<attempt> da qualche parte dovresti vedere una linguetta con il mio nome.
<Alex99> grazie. provo.
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> webpower, ho provato su vbox ubuntu minimal. inserito al boot l'opzione vga=792 e ha funzionato
<glpiana> webpower, era maverick che provavi?
<webpower> 10.10
<glpiana> webpower, funge. dove leggi quiet splash metti vga=792   e la finestra appare così... aspetta che ti passo l'immagine
<webpower> ok
<glpiana> webpower, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/501082/Schermata-ubuntu%20%5BIn%20esecuzione%5D%20-%20Oracle%20VM%20VirtualBox-1.png
<glpiana> webpower, io però uso vbox sotto ubuntu, non sotto windows
<webpower> glpiana, ma quella riga d'errore a cosa è dovuta?
<webpower> noto che esce pure a te
<glpiana> webpower, boh :)
<webpower> cmq ora provo
<glpiana> webpower, riassumo
<glpiana> webpower, tieni premuto shift sinistro durante l'avvio. appare iil menu di grub
<glpiana> webpower, premi il tasto e per editare
<glpiana> webpower, dopo quiet splash scrivi vga=792    quindi premi ctrl sinistro + x
<glpiana> webpower, qui ha funzionato
<glpiana> vado. iao :)
<zappo_> ciao a tuttti
<zappo_> ho comperato una chiavetta onda mc833up ma mi hanno sconsigliato di installarla seguendo le istruzioni cosa devo fare?
<alfredo> buonasera, ho sovrapposto per sbaglio due pannelli su ubuntu, e il computer si blocca... si può eliminare una?
<attempt> alfredo si prova prima a spostarlo trascinandolo poi elimini il doppione.
<alfredo> il problema è che non si sposta
<attempt> allora elimini direttamente la barra.
<attempt> la puoi rimettere. credo con aggiungi barra standard. ed in ogni caso a una barra vuota puoi rimettere tutti i widget. non si rompe niente quindi.
<Carlin0> Carmine, ce la puoi farcela...
<Carmine> Carlin0, asd, connessione ballerina, scusate :)
<Carlin0> :D
<Carmine> sembra che s'è ristabilita dai! :D
<cris__> sera
<michele_> ciao volevo dire agli sviluppatore di Ubuntu che è un sistema operativo funzionalissimo e veloce per quasi tutto. Se devo usare internet apro Ubuntu. Purtroppo per la grafica ho ancora delle difficoltà anche se l'accoppiata Blender e Gimp può reggere i confronti.
<michele_> inoltre auguri a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-16
<jester->  /mode #ubuntu-it +q $~a
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<Dig> buongiorno. scusate compilare il file /etc/hosts  è essenziale per creare una rete  domestica???
<enzotib> Dig, dipende
<enzotib> Dig, se vuoi poter usare i nomi anziché gli indirizzi per gli altri pc della rete, probabilmente è necessario
<enzotib> Dig, anche se mi pare di aver sentito che dovrebbe essere possibile usare di default nome-local, per accedere ai pc locali
<enzotib> ma non so bene questa cosa di aggiungere -local ai nome se e come funziona
<enzotib> nomi*
<Dig> enzotib, ho cambiato router. prima mettevo gli IP fissi nel router e il file host. Ora ho fastweb e non posso più assegnarli. Googlando un pò ho visto che non viene nominato da chi ha fatto lan con hag
<enzotib> Dig, comunque, ripeto, dipende che cosa devi fare con i nome e/o gli indirizzi
<enzotib> nomi*
<Dig> enzotib, da quello che dici potrei compilare il file host omettendo di assegnare gli IP ai nomi dei pc. Ad esempio ora il file host ha dig-desktop 192.168.1.101  potrei cancellare il numero IP?
<enzotib> Dig, no, o cancelli l'intera riga, o niente, almeno un nome deve esserci
<enzotib> Dig, nel senso, ogni riga è IP nome1 nome2 nome3 etc
<enzotib> Dig, quindi il minimo è IP nome1, oppure cancelli proprio la riga
<Dig> enzotib, ok visto che ho tre pc scrivo solo i tre nomi. Così qualunque IP viene assegnato dal router la rete andrà bene. Giusto?
<enzotib> Dig, non ho capito, dipende da cosa scrivi
<enzotib> Dig, certo non puoi usare lo stesso IP per i nomi dei tre pc
<Dig> enzotib, ok. questo era il file con cui ho tirato avanti 4 anni http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/932218/
<enzotib> Dig, però ancora non mi hai risposto, i nomi ti servono a cosa?
<enzotib> Dig, cioè li usi per fare ssh, per accedere ad un web server locale, per usare condivisione samba?
<Dig> enzotib, scusa hai ragione. Per la condivisione, file, cartelle e stampante via SAMBA
<enzotib> Dig, se i pc sono sempre o quasi sempre accesi, l'ip assegnato, sebbene dinamico, non cambia
<enzotib> Dig, quindi puoi usare quello al posto dei vecchi ip, probabilmente è la cosa più semplice
<enzotib> Dig, quindi propongo di tenerti l'attuale file hosts, modificando gli ip sulla base di quelli correntemente assegnati
<Dig_> enzotib, mi sono accorto che l'hag assegna i codici IP in sequenza di accensione.
<filo1234> Dig_: e come potrebbe assegnare un ip ad un pc spento?
<Dig> filo1234,  la discussione è su altro.
<filo1234> Dig: ho letto ma nn cambia
<filo1234> mi sembra normale
<Dig> filo1234, il file hosts ha degli IP assegnati e sul vecchio router assegnavo io gli IP. quindi in qualunque momento veniva accessi i PC il laptop aveve 192.168.1.104, un altro aveva il 101 un altro 102
<Dig> con l'hag non li posso assegnare. Ora è possibile editare il file hosts senza dare un codice IP assegnato i modo che qualunque IP viene assegnato dall'HAG vengano riconosciuti tutti i pc della rete domestica?
<filo1234> Dig: ma non fai prima ad assegar eip statici scusami?
<Dig> filo1234, il router di fastweb pare non lo preveda
<filo1234> Dig: lo assegni alla scheda di rete del pc
<filo1234> chiaramente a tutti i pc
<Dig_> filo1234, forse ho risolto così ....
<filo1234> se proprio è ingestibile in questo modo, ti conviene installare un server dhcp e da li gestisci tutto quello che vuoi, usando l'hag semplicemente come gateway
<Dig_> filo1234,    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/932253/
<filo1234> o.0
<Dig_> filo1234,   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/932256/
<OverMe> non ha senso
<Dig_> OverMe, spiegati...perché funzionare funziona
<OverMe> no, non funziona, il file host è una associazione statica tra nome e ip, senza ip non ha senso
<OverMe> neanche logicamente
<Dig_> OverMe, quindi dici tu, tanto vale cancellarlo
<OverMe> non hanno senso le voci in cui non c'è l'ip
<Dig_> OverMe, però hai visto che le condivisioni funzionano
<filo1234> Dig_: secondo me funzionano semplicemente perchè è l'hag che risolve l'hostname
<OverMe> non è merito di quel file
<Dig_> OverMe, è vero. però prima non mi permetteva di accedere alla cartelle perché giustamente io assegnavo un IP hai PC tramite al file hosts e l'hag ognivolta me li cambiava.
<Dig_> OverMe, ero costretto a modificare il file hosts a ogni riavvio.
<Dig_> OverMe, forse come dice filo1234 se la vede l'hag a risolvere l'inutilità del file hosts
<OverMe> l'associazione ip-nome è parte del protocollo di netbios
<Dig_> OverMe, le mie conoscenze non arrivano a tanto. Ci sono problemi se lascio tutto come ho modificato ora?
<OverMe> come hai modificato ora?
<Dig_> OverMe, non ho toccato niente dall'ultimo pastebin
<Dig_> OverMe, googlando ho visto che alcuni hanno aggiunto un router per ovviare all'hag,
<OverMe> come ti ho già detto, le righe che non rispettano la forma IP NOME sono inutili e non avranno effetto se non quello di un probabile errore la prossima volta che riavvii la rete
<Dig_> OverMe, e se cancello pure i nomi?
<OverMe> il file torna ad essere corretto
<Dig_> OverMe, e le condivisioni funzionano comunque?
<OverMe> le mie hanno sempre funzionato senza toccare hosts
<Dig_> OverMe, quindi cancello i nomi dei pc della rete e ho risolto?
<OverMe> prova e vedrai
<Dig_> OverMe, si, si, sembra funzionare grazie.
<glpiana> ola
<Dig_> glpiana, ciao
<glpiana> ciao Dig_
<Dig_> OverMe, un'ultima domanda. Quando farò la nuova installazione di Ubuntu 12.04 il file hosts non avrà bisogno di essere modificato? terrò quello che si installa di default?
<OverMe> sì
<Dig_> OverMe, filo1234, enzotib grazie! mi siete stati di grande aiuto!
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, come faccio a far vedere ad ubuntu una scheda sd senza dover riavviare ogni volta?
<Tano> ciao
<Tano> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<massimo18> -.-
<Tano> !lista
<massimo18> Tano, di cosa hai bisogno?
<Tano> si voglio scaricare Twilight?
<massimo18> !info twilight
<ubot-it> Package twilight does not exist in oneiric
<mizusan> ciao
<mizusan> ciao, ubuntu non riconosce mini dvb-t alfa tech
<mizusan> adesso mando un paste con lsusb prima e dopo averla inserita.
<mizusan> ecco, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/932401/
<mizusan> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<ZZ7> volevo chiedere una cosa, avevo un windows vista a 32bit settimana scorsa, ho scaricato ubuntu 11.10 32bit  (fantastico). la domanda è:  posso utilizzare la 64bit per sfruttare tutta la ram? ps: su wind vista usavo la 32bit perchè il pc ha 5anni e le 64 sono uscite dopo.
<filo1234> ZZ7: quanta ram hai?
<ZZ7> quando dò il comandoTerminale dmesg mi dà una serie di errori che rilevo allo spegnimento del pc con un processo che dà sempre failed.
<filo1234> quale processo?
<ZZ7> fisica 4gb, usata 3gb, swap 4gb, usata poca
<filo1234> ZZ7: metti su pastebin free -m
<ZZ7> è una sfilza infinita di errori
<filo1234> ZZ7: anche uname -a
<filo1234> !paste | ZZ7
<ubot-it> ZZ7: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ZZ7> non vedo il pastebin e neanche il topic -.- ci vado a mano
<filo1234> !paste | ZZ7
<ubot-it> ZZ7: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ZZ7> basta che faccio !paste?
<filo1234> basta che legga
<filo1234> quello che dice di fare il messaggio
<ZZ7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/932449/
<filo1234> credo che 1 gb di ram lo rubi la scheda video, evidentemente è in condivisione, puoi giusto provare ad installare il kernel pae ma dubito cambi qualcosa, e comunque non avresti grosse digfferenze tra la 64 e la 32 bit
<ZZ7> perchè se stacco la corrente per circa 10minuti del pc, il bios si resetta? prima non lo faceva
<filo1234> avrai la batteria tampone del 1518
<ZZ7> infatti stavo ponendo in essere che magari è il bios a dare un minimo di instabilità al sistema
<filo1234> ZZ7: ma poi visto ch eè un pc vecchio, sei sicuro che il processore sia un 64 bit?
<ZZ7> uso la versione 32bit i386
<filo1234> si ma tu hai chiesto se potevi usare la 64 bit per sfruttare la ram...
<ZZ7> il processore essendo vecchiotto credo sia un 32bit. è una supposizione visto che la 64 è recente
<filo1234> e allora non vedo come possa usare la versione 64 bit
<ZZ7> su windows vista leggevo che era a 32bit su ubuntu non sò come si fà
<ZZ7> era una domanda un pò sciocca lo sò però su internet e forum leggevo che questo mio problema poteva forse dipendere da questo. per questo ho posto questa domanda che anche a me parea sciocca
<filo1234> frank@M:~$ uname -a
<OverMe> ZZ7, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<filo1234> Linux M 3.0.0-17-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:34:21 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ZZ7> quando non mi si spegne ho un errore frequente. DRDY ERR, ICRC ABRT, READ DMA etc
<ZZ7> con il dmesg si vede in fondo gli errori che mi ammazzano la vita. http://paste.ubuntu.com/932471/
<ZZ7> OverMe:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/932477/
<OverMe> sì il processore è a 64 bit
<OverMe> e s', ti si sta rompendo l'hdd
<ZZ7> l'ho cambiato due mesi fà. ora ho un western digital 500gb. per via di cosa mi starebbe lasciando?
<giuseppe__> ciao a tutti
<giuseppe__> c'è qualcuno?
<ZZ7> non possono rompersi dopo due mesi. è già il secondo. ci dev'essere qualcosa nell'hardware che non và allora
<OverMe> ZZ7, quegli errori si riferiscono all'hdd
<ZZ7> ATA bus error si, dici che dovrei passare alla 64bit? o aggiornare il bios? non sò che fare...
<giuseppe__> ho qualche problema con win, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<giuseppe__> wine*
<glpiana> giuseppe__, esponi il problema e si vede
<giuseppe__> ho seguito le istruzioni presenti nel wiki del sito
<giuseppe__> ho istallato e configurato wine
<ZZ7> OverMe: sul cat /proc/cpuinfo dove leggi che il processore è a 64bit?
<OverMe> ZZ7, non penso che nessuna delle due cose risolva il problema, prova piuttosto ad attaccare l'hdd su un altro attacco
<giuseppe__> adesso ho provato a istallare un gioco, apparentemente s'istalla ma non parte
<OverMe> ZZ7, flags		: [...] lm [...]
<glpiana> giuseppe__, per vedere se un gioco può essere installato e girare vai su winehq.org. c'è un database di applicazioni che son state provate
<filo1234> ZZ7: nella riga flags  lahf_lm
<filo1234> ah gia detto
<giuseppe__> mi sa che questo non c'è...
<glpiana> giuseppe__, non ci possiamo fare nulla :)
<giuseppe__> quindi la lista del sito è categorica?
<giuseppe__> c'è se un programma o gioco non è presente in quella lista non potrà funzionare mai?
<giuseppe__> cioè*
<glpiana> giuseppe__, non ho detto questo
<giuseppe__> ci vorrebbero particolari procedure?
<glpiana> giuseppe__, ma l'installazione dei programmi di windows sotto wine esula dagli argomenti di questo canale. quel database è indicativo e fa riferimento a molti programmi
<giuseppe__> ho capito
<glpiana> !wine | giuseppe__
<ubot-it> giuseppe__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<glpiana> giuseppe__, in fondo all apagina trovi altre risorse
<giuseppe__> no esiste un canale sull'argomento?
<giuseppe__> si si ho letto
<glpiana> giuseppe__, non ne ho idea.
<giuseppe__> devo vedere se riesco
<giuseppe__> in pariole povere è un game online
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> !chat| giuseppe__
<ubot-it> giuseppe__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giuseppe__> e non riesco a far partire il launche col quale poi di dovrebbe downloadare il game vero e proprio
<giuseppe__> ha ok grazie
<ZZ7> 1)la sparo grossa da ignorante. visto che è un bus error, ci sono erorri di comunicazione, visto anche che la bat tampone del bios è andata, potrebbe essere utile cambiare la scheda madre, non potrebbe essere quella?  2)devo cambiare la presa alimentazione dietro l'hdd?
<giuseppe__> cmq adesso vado a lavoro
<giuseppe__> grazie e a presto
<ZZ7> se la domanda 1 è troppo sciocca non rispondete
<giuseppe__> ciao a tutti!!
<OverMe> ZZ7, la batteria tampone non c'entra niente con la comunicazione. presa dell'alimentazione?
<ZZ7> SATA
<ZZ7> scusate. se sono troppo OT fà niente...
<ZZ7> OverMe: avevo un unico attacco adattabile per collegare l'hdd dall'alimentatore, (quella presa bianca con i fili gialli rossi)
<OverMe> ZZ7, quella è inutile cambiarla, se fosse rotta non funzionerebbe niente
<ZZ7> allora cosa intendevi prima con: prova ad attaccare l'hdd su ---> "un altro attacco" <--- ???
<ZZ7> intendi quell'operazione che si fa dal bios?
<ZZ7> mi sà che comunque sia comprerò un libro sull'uso di linux ubuntu11.10
<ZZ7> OverMe: grazie "provo" a dare un occhiata. che brutta cosa usare qualcosa che non si conosce a fondo. filo1234: grazie molte per il supporto anche a te. :)
<OverMe> ZZ7, l'hdd ha due connettori, uno di alimentazioni, uno dati. intendevo quello dati
<aiato> ciao a tutti.....sono ancora qui con lo stesso problema.....non mi funziona il flash player sui broswer
<glpiana> aiato, non l'avevamo risolta?
<hotoko> sera
<aiato> glpiana no
<aiato> sono stato qui anche ieri
<glpiana> aiato, di che browser parliamo?
<aiato> ho parlato con enzotib mi ha fatto provare varie cose...ma niente....
<aiato> a me interessa risolvere il probl sopratutto su chromium,ma la stessa cosa la ho anche con firefoz
<glpiana> aiato, scrivi nel terminale e incolla qui quel che esce: uname -a
<glpiana> devo andare
<nellix> salve , Con Jack attivato VLC certe volte funziona ed altre no , qualche idea ? grazie
<Best`> Sera. Giusto per salutarvi.. rimango con voi una diecina di minuti. :)
<nellix> ok grazie , provo + tardi , a dopo
<Best`> sera raga ci leggiamo domani.. ;)
<Best`> click! ;)
<Guest47067> ciao, ho installato  12.04, tolto unity e messo gnome. ho una scheda video nvidia geforce 7300 gs con uscita dvi e pur avendo scaricato i driver proposti non  rileva correttamente il monitor, lo vede come portatile
<OverMe> !beta ! Guest47067
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OverMe> !beta | Guest47067
<ubot-it> Guest47067: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Guest47067> penso che tornerò alla mia amata 10.04
<Guest47067> cosa cambia? se vi dicevo che era la 11.10 era lo stesso no??
<OverMe> no
<pa> esiste qualcosa come virtual router per ubuntu?
<pa> una gui per condividere la connessione via wifi
<enzotib> pa: NetworkManager?
<pa> ah thanks
<zonka> sera a tutti
<zonka> ragazzi, buonasera... virtualbox in ubuntu 11.10 le usb non riconosce le penne (e periferiche varie) perchè?
<zonka> op
<zonka> ops
<zonka> virtual box le usb non funzionano perchè?
<enzotib> zonka: quale versione di VBox?
<zonka> 4.12
<enzotib> zonka: dai repo o dal sito oracle?
<zonka> oracle
<zonka> scusa dai report
<zonka> ops
<zonka> repository
<enzotib> zonka: installa quello dai repo, che funziona con le usb (fatte le dovute procedure)
<zonka> poi indicarle?
<enzotib> poi?
<zonka> puoi... hihihih sono stanchissimo
<enzotib> zonka: poi devi installare le guest additions, aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo vboxusers, e riavviare la sessione
<zonka> oki
<zonka> provo
<sergio__> salve a tutti, ho un dell inspiron 15r n5110 con ubuntu 11.10; provo a lanciare l'AMD Catalyst control center per la gestione della scheda video ma mi da il seguente errore http://imagebin.org/208373
<sergio__> che i driver non siano correttamente installati o facciano conflitto con la scheda video integrata?
<kandahar> bsera
<glpiana> ola
<nellix> salve , con Jack avviato VLC (l'audio) a volte funziona e altre no...   qualche idea ?  grazie
<glpiana> nellix, avvii vlc dopo jack?
<nellix> prima , dopo e durante...  :-)
<glpiana> nellix, ok. non so dirti. cerco. se trovo qualcosa ti dico
<nellix> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> nellix, non ho una versione recente di vlc sotto mano al momento. apri velc, aprine le impostazioni (o preferenze) e clicca su audio
<glpiana> *vlc
<nellix> si , gia fatto , impostando su pulseaudio e' il settaggio che funziona...  ma secondo le fasi lunari... :-)
<glpiana> nellix, no, cerca se cìè jack come modulo di uscita
<nellix> non c'e'
<glpiana> ok, cerco altro
<nellix> per farti capire che ho capito , questo settaggio su Clementine c'e'.
<nellix> e Clementine funziona...  sempre e cmq
<jester-> nellix: curiosità: cosa è clementina
<nellix> lettore multimediale per linux
<nellix> ma NON video...
<glpiana> nellix, vlc-plugin-jack ce l'hai?
<nellix> no
<nellix> non sapevo della sua esistenza...
<glpiana> prova a installarlo
<glpiana> nellix, nemmeno io fino a un attimo fa :D
<glpiana> !info vlc-plugin-jack
<ubot-it> vlc-plugin-jack (source: vlc): Jack audio plugins for VLC. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.11-2build2 (oneiric), package size 11 kB, installed size 76 kB
<nellix> a beh...
<nellix> :-)
<glpiana> sì beh (cit.)
<nellix> da ubuntu sftw center ?
<nellix> scusa non avevo letto :-(
<nellix> vado , installo , provo e riferisco...  :-)   grazie
<sergio__> salve a tutti, ho un dell inspiron 15r n5110 con ubuntu 11.10; provo a lanciare l'AMD Catalyst control center per la gestione della scheda video ma mi da il seguente errore http://imagebin.org/208373  che i driver non siano correttamente installati o facciano conflitto con la scheda video integrata?
<glpiana> sergio__, come hai installato i driver?
<jester-> sergio__: driver non da repo  van minga ben
<pa> qualcuno sa perche ubuntu apre la porta 55974?
<pa> che sia skype?
<pa> si, decisamente skype
<pspgt> salve ho un problema col mio dispositivo bluetooth usb, precisamente da quando ho effettuato l'aggiornamento da ubuntu 10.04 alla 11.10, il problema è presente anche su altri sistemi operativi che montano Kernel 3.x, fino a quando usavo il kernel 2.6 il bluetooth funzionava alla perferzione,e anche su windows funziona bene, secondo voi è possibile che il nuovo kernel 3.x non supporti più il mio dispositivo bluetooth?
<nellix> glpiana    Grazie , tutto OK .Adesso VLC viene riportato nella finestra connessioni di Jack. E ovviamente funziona...  Di nuovo.
<glpiana> bien :)
<nellix> Muy bien  . Alle prossime
<aiato> ciao glpiana
<aiato> sono ancora qui :P
<glpiana> oilà aiato
<aiato> ti posso rompere ancora 1 po?
<aiato> x youtube posso attivare html5
<aiato> e li vedo
<aiato> xo vorrei risolvere lo stesso...su ogni sito ho problemi di shockwave
<glpiana> aiato, oggi ti ho chiesto l'output di uname -a ma non l'ho visto
<aiato> si,quando ho letto eri gia uscito
<aiato> 1 second
<aiato> Linux cruck-A7S8X-MX 3.0.0-17-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:34:21 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<aiato> scusa se lo ho scritto qui,xo ho visto che era solo una riga...
<glpiana> sì, va bene
<aiato> come ti dicevo oggi, ieri qui sono stato aiutato da enzotib...abbiam fatto vari tentativi
<aiato> ho tolto estensioni del broswer ma niente
<glpiana> aiato, sì ho visto il log
<enzotib> ecchilo
<aiato> ah ok
<aiato> ciao enzotib sono ancora qui a rompere :)
<enzotib> ciao aiato
<glpiana> aiato, dammi tutto l'about:config di chromium
<aiato> scusa,dove lo trovo?
<glpiana> aiato, nella barra degli indirizzi di chromium scrivi about:plugins e premi invio
<aiato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/932856/
<glpiana> aiato, sei su gnome-shell?
<aiato> lo ho messo ieri sera
<aiato> ma sto con quella classica
<aiato> nn ho ancora provato
<glpiana> oki, quindi il rpoblema è precedente all'installazione di gnome sheel?
<glpiana> *shell
<aiato> si
<glpiana> aiato, scrivi nel temrinale: locate libflahsplayer
<aiato> fatto
<glpiana> aiato, posso vedere?
<aiato> nn è uscito niente
<aiato> cruck@cruck-A7S8X-MX:~$ locate libflahsplayer cruck@cruck-A7S8X-MX:~$
<glpiana> aiato, ah beh, giustamente
<glpiana> hpo scritto male :)
<glpiana> aiato, scrivi nel temrinale: locate libflashplayer
<aiato> ah lol nn mi ero accorto
<aiato> . /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<glpiana> aiato, sai come aprire una sessione ospite?
<aiato> glpiana termino la sessione e ne apro una nuova come ospite?
<giordano> salve a tutti/e, un mio amico possiede un modem sppedtouch 330 quando mette il cavo ubuntu dice di inserire il mec cosa posso fare? grazie
<enzotib> aiato: non c'è bisogno che termini questa
<giordano> salve a tutti/e, un mio amico possiede un modem speedtouch 330 quando mette il cavo ubuntu dice di inserire il mec cosa posso fare? grazie
<enzotib> giordano: abbiamo capito
<aiato> il mec? intendi il mac addres?
<giordano> si
<glpiana> aiato, guarda la barra in alto. tasto a destra
<aiato> si
<aiato> ah si ho visto
<aiato> provo da li a vedere se va o non va?
<glpiana> oki, prova chromium da là su yutube
<glpiana> *you
<aiato> ok
<sergio__> esiste da terminale un comando per sapere il nome della scheda video?
<glpiana> sergio__, lspci | grep -i vga
<sergio__> grazie mille ;)
<aiato> glpiana non va
<sergio__> come faccio a sapere quale delle due è effettivamente attiva? http://pastebin.com/4TnuBVBP  Inoltre se provo a lanciare il pannello di controllo della radeon mi da questo messaggio http://imagebin.org/208373
<glpiana> ss
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> sergio__, metti lsmod su pastebin
<sergio__> glpiana http://pastebin.com/5mNB49wc
<glpiana> sergio__, stai usando la intel
<glpiana> aiato, prova a fare sta cosa
<glpiana> aiato, sudp apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<aiato> glpiana me lo vuoi fare cancellare x poi reinstallarlo?
<glpiana> aiato, no, voglio fartelo disinstallare  e basta
<aiato> ok
<aiato> fatto
<sergio__> glpiana non so se sai/puoi rispondermi: come faccio a disattivare la intel ed usare la radeon? nella wiki portatili nessun supporto per il mio (dell inspiron 15r n5110), nel forum ubuntu.it non riesco a trovare (saro incapace io...)
<glpiana> aiato, scarica qui http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer_11.0.1.152ubuntu1_i386.deb
<glpiana> aiato, e installalo, poi prova
<aiato> è la versione precedente?
<glpiana> aiato, sì
<sergio__> con questa potrei risolvere? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201012-6932
<glpiana> sergio__, scusa, avevo visto male
<glpiana> dammi l'output di cat /var/loc/Xorg.0.log
<aiato> glpiana: riavvio e provo
<glpiana> aiato, riavvii cosa?
<aiato> il pc
<glpiana> a che pro?
<aiato> è mezzo impallato
<sergio__> figurati non preoccuparti, nel frattempo ho trovato qualcosa http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,505597.0.html
<aiato> :)
<glpiana> ok, io stacco però
<glpiana> buona serata a tutti
<aiato> eccomi:allora youtube va (ma forse è perche ho attivato l'html5 prima) ho visto che l'errore shockwave nn mi è ancora uscito qnd mi collego ai siti, xo ho visto che su http://www.dailymotion.com/ ad esempio nn va ancora
<aiato> ah, con il riavvio mi sn trovato un icona di divieto in alto a dx che dice che i pacchetti installati presentano delle dipendenze irrisolte ( brokencount <0 )
<pa> e' possibile che l'hotspot in unbutu supporti solo wep security?
<pa> scandaloso..
<francesco_> buona sera, non riesco a navigare in internet con la chiavetta della wind
<francesco_> veramente non parte neanche
<enzotib> pa: hotspot?
<pa> si
<pa> network settings wireless
<pa> use as hotspot
<enzotib> pa: non ho capito, come ci arrivi?
<pa> dalle impostazioni -> network -> wireless
<pa> "Use as hotspot"
<pa> o qualcosa del genere
<enzotib> pa: uhm, io non ho gnome...
<pa> ah..
<pa> da unity non so
<esulu> we
<esulu> enzotib: ci sei?
<esulu> scusatemi su ubuntu 11.04 come faccio ad installare
<esulu> Client per terminal server
<esulu> non so che nome ha il pacchetto sinceramente?!!
<esulu> qualche aiutino per caso!
<francesco_> ho una chiavetta internet wind che non funziona con ubuntu
<enzotib> ciao esulu
<esulu> come stai enzotib !
<esulu> ti volevo dire il lavoro di ieri /exect
<esulu> per capirci funziona alla grande sinceramente
<esulu> Grazie
<enzotib> esulu: bene :)
<esulu> infatti
<enzotib> esulu: rdesktop, come client terminal server
<enzotib> esulu: ma forse anche vinagre (con protocollo rdp) dovrebbe andare
<Polimar> ciao
<esulu> enzotib: ho sistemato il problema con remina
<esulu> che mi dici è valido?!
<enzotib> esulu: sì, è valido
<esulu> perfetto
<Polimar> !vlc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vlc'
<alex99> ciao, mi suggerite un editor pdf per ubuntu? devo inserire in un pdf dei campi editabili.....grazie.
<cri> olaz
<ZZ7> alex99:  pdf editor. se vai su ubuntu center software scrivi pdf ti usciranno 100pack... vedi qual'è meglio per te
<leo_> Sera
<cri_> ragazzi chii ricorda il comando glxgears ma che fa ruotare in si,ultanea anche il cubo?
<leo_> C' è nessuno che può darmi una mano con Base?
<virunga> cri_, cosa stai facendo?
<cri_> virunga, nulla di che perchè?
<virunga> cri_, curiosità. Stai lavorando con opengl?
<cri_> no stavo facendo dei test sulla scheda video
<cri_> visto che oggi la ho smontatta pulita e cambiato pasta
<MarcoPau> ciao a tutti, sono noti particolare problemi su precise? la mia oneiric è parecchio buggata e fremo per fare l'upgrade...
<cri_> problemino con flash player
<cri_> con chronium
<cri_> risulta non essere istallato
<cri_> eppure ho istallato restrict extras
<Cristian> risolto
<al3dp> sandrino
<a7x> access
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-17
<glpiana> ola
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti come faccio ad entrare in root da terminale?
<glpiana> fleurtherock, prima domanda: devi proprio diventare root? non basta l'uso di sudo?
<fleurtherock> ma a dire il vero si è che devo reinstallare il kernel di vbox
<fleurtherock> non mi ricordo il comando sudo
<fleurtherock> scusa ma non lo uso molto
<fleurtherock> /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<glpiana> fleurtherock, basta dare: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<fleurtherock> fatto
<fleurtherock> tnx
<glpiana> :)
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<cento> vabe chiedo anche qui
<cento> sperando ci siano utenti gnome
<cento> quando un programma non utilizza file di configurazione testuali
<cento> ma usa gconf per le configurazioni
<fabio_cc> !enter | cento
<ubot-it> cento: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<cento> come si fa il backup delle impostazioni?
<glpiana> cento, prova a vedere se sono stipate sotto .gconf o .gconfd
<cento> fabio_cc, sto elaborando un concetto non mi esce tutto insieme lol
<fabio_cc> cento, prima elabora, poi esprimi lol
<cento> glpiana, ma in quel caso come lo salvo?
<cento> salvo brutalmente il file di .gconf che contiene le configurazioni
<cento> e poi lo rimetto sulla eventuale nuova home
<glpiana> cento, ti salvi tutte .gconf e .gconfd per esempio
<cento> o tipo seguo un processo di import/export tramite gconf stesso?
<cento> no glpiana , io parlo di salvare selettivamente alcuni programmi
<glpiana> cento, però vuol dire portarsi dietro configurazioni di un macello di roba
<cento> eh appunto
<glpiana> cento, puoi farci un esempio di programma?
<cento> io dico: voglio salvarmi il conf del programma X , che usa gconf.
<cento> mmm ora non mi viene, però mi è capitato in passato, e ora mi è venuto da chiedere se qualcuno ha qualche soluzione :D
<cento> per esempio, diciamo che voglio salvare le impostazioni dello screensaver
<cento> che se non sbaglio sono tutte memorizzate in gconf
<cento> oppure empathy stesso
<filo1234> cento: ogni programma ( che usa gconf ) ha la sua cartella di configurazione all'interno di .gconf
<cento> se non ricordo male per empathy non basta copiarsi i vari .conf
<cento> filo1234, si ,a dico, per fare restore di quelel voci, basta ricopiare il relativo file sotto .gconf?
<filo1234> cento: si, a meno che non usi anche altre configurazioni da altre dir
<cento> quindi la sequenza dovrebbe essere, ipotizzando di installare lo stesso programam su una macchina diversa: installa programma (cosi crea le voci in gconf) , avvia programma (stesso motivo), chiudi programma e infine copia il file %gconf.xml nella relativa cartella
<cento> no?
<cento> in questo modo al prossimo riavvio gconf cerca li dentro i valori e se li mette in pancia
<cento> dico bene o dico giusto?
<filo1234> cento: puoi copiare direttamente la dir relativa anche prima di aprire il programma
<cento> filo1234, si forse si puo effettivamente
<cento> però il problema si ripropone con dconf ormai
<cento> in quel caso esiste un solo file user sotto la cartelal dconf che contiene tutto no?
<cento> addio selettività
<cento> peraltro ubuntu alternative non supporta wpa o sbaglio?
<glpiana> cento, a quanto pare https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/545537
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 545537 in netcfg "alternate CD and mini.iso don't allow wpa wlan connection (dup-of: 134975)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 134975 in netcfg "Installer doesn't support WPA" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<cento> si leggevo
<glpiana> cento, ecco, a quanto pare con oneiric è risolta la cosa
<cento> no
<cento> cioe
<cento> hanno risolto la cosa sul debian installer
<cento> bug 327309
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 327309 in gnome-applets "mixer_applet2 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 255899)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327309
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 255899 in gnome-applets "crash (of some applet: mixer applet) reported by os, did not affect me." [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255899
<cento> però non so "come" , nel senso che l installer continua a non vedere wlan
<cento> bug di debian eh
<cento> non lp
<valeriomatrix> Buongiorno, cerco aiuto disperatamente... ho dimenticato la mia password del dns dyndns.org e la vedo solo attraverso gli asterischi
<valeriomatrix> c'è un modo
<valeriomatrix> per riprenderla?
<glpiana> !chat | valeriomatrix
<ubot-it> valeriomatrix: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<valeriomatrix> grazie... scusami ma è la prima volta che entro qui... la prossima volta farò più attenzione
<glpiana> valeriomatrix, non c'è problema
<nicotano> salve
<securitycondor> Salve a tutti !!
<securitycondor> localhost 50505 "sockets de troi",ho trovato informazioni riguardo a questo nome è ho scoperto che sia un virus,sapreste dirmi di più ?
<glpiana> securitycondor, un contesto che identifichi la tua richiesta in topic con questo canale?
<glpiana> securitycondor, niente messaggi privati per cortesia. hai letto il topic entrando in canale?
<cristian> giorno
<securitycondor> glpiana si ho letto
<cristian> fatto un aggiornamento al riavvio couln't read file
<glpiana> securitycondor, oki, la tua domanda è relativa al supporto di ubuntu?
<cristian> ho dovuto riavviare nuovamente
<securitycondor> glpiana si
<glpiana> securitycondor, allora spiegami in che modo è relativa al supporto
<glpiana> securitycondor, perchè a me sembra una richiesta di informazioni
<glpiana> cristian, e dopo il nuovo riavvio?
<cristian> tutto ok
<securitycondor> ho ubuntu 11.04,mi sono trovato con una porta aperta 50505 sockets e pensavo che qualcuno di voi avesse qualche informazione riguardo a questa porta,io ho trovato che è un trojan
<cristian> glpiana, ciao
<glpiana> cristian, ok, e quando hai ottenuto quel messaggio più precisamente?
<cristian> ho fatto da konsol update e upgrade
<cristian> ho riavviato
<cristian> dopo il grub mi ha dato quel messaggio
<glpiana> cristian, oki, riferito a che file?
<sssssss> ciao ragazzi. Ho un lavoro in coda per la stampa, e non riesco a toglierlo, quindi blocca tutte le altre stampe
<cristian> non specificato
<sssssss> neanche con un riavvio sono riuscito a togliere quella schifezzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<glpiana> sssssss, apri da browser localhost:631, vai in gestione stampanti e cancella tutta la coda di stampa
<glpiana> cristian, boh, nel dubbio dai. sudo dpkg --configure -a
<securitycondor> glpiana ho ubuntu 11.04,mi sono trovato con una porta aperta 50505 sockets e pensavo che qualcuno di voi avesse qualche informazione riguardo a questa porta,io ho trovato che è un trojan
<glpiana> !repeat | securitycondor
<ubot-it> securitycondor: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<DINO_> .....per cortesia vi prego potreste dirmi come posso fare per conettermi wireless con ubuntu!!!  grazie 1000
<glpiana> securitycondor, in che modo hai visto sta porta?
<glpiana> DINO_, scheda wifi interna o usb?
<sssssss> glpiana: il lavoro risulta giò cancellato, ma p ancora li!!! :'(
<sssssss> è*
<securitycondor> glpiana dal firewall ora l'ho bloccata però ad ogni riavvio si apre
<DINO_> ...usb, garzie 1000!!!!
<MONICA_> Buonasera a tutti, vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio netbook ma ho qualche dubbietto avendo usato in passato solamente xubuntu...qualcuno l'ha già fatto?
<glpiana> DINO_, in un temrinale scrivi: lsusb        e copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | DINO_
<ubot-it> DINO_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> a dopo
<securitycondor> glpiana ,comunque se non posso chiedervi queste informazione,non c'e' problema vado a c'ercare altrove :)
<glpiana> sssssss, hai già spento la stampante?
<DINO_> ....scusamo sai, ma mi puoi siegare cosa intendi terminale??? grazie 1000
<glpiana> !installazione | MONICA_
<ubot-it> MONICA_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<sssssss> si,
<glpiana> MONICA_, se poi hai dubbi, chiedi
<sssssss> e rimane lo stesso
<glpiana> sssssss, hai aperto localhost:631?
<MONICA_> allora, intanto vorrei sapere se avrò problemi con la connessione wifi, e la rete in generale visto che ho anche una stampante wifi
<glpiana> DINO_, che interfaccia usi? gnome,  kde xfce lxde?
<massimo18> MONICA_, prova una live
<MONICA_> ricordo che in passato smisi di utilizzare xubuntu proprio per questa ragione
<glpiana> MONICA_, tra xubuntu e ubuntu cambia solo l'interfaccia
<DINO_> gnome
<sssssss> glpiana: si, il lavoro c'è ma non c'è il pulsante ELIMINA per toglierlo, perchè infatti risulta, nello "stato", "canceled at ***ORARIO***"
<glpiana> MONICA_, quello che andava con xubuntu va anche con ubuntu
<sssssss> risulta già cancellato! ho pure riavviato
<sssssss> ma niente
<MONICA_> gl, il problema è che proprio non andava
<MONICA_> la connessione era un problema enorme
<glpiana> sssssss, maintenance -> cancel all jobs
<sssssss> mmm dov'è mainteinance
<glpiana> DINO_, vai su accessori -> temrinale
<glpiana> sssssss, se hai aperto localhost:631 vai su amministrazione > gestione stampanti, clicchi sulla tua stampante > maintenance
<glpiana> securitycondor, che firewall usi?
<sssssss> trovato! mi dice "forbidden"
<glpiana> a dopo
<securitycondor> glpiana firestarter per il momento , di solito uso iptables
<ennioz> ciao
<ennioz> non riesco a installare ubuntu
<ennioz> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<sssssss> Scusa, l'ADSL è sparita per un attimo
<sssssss> glpiana hai scritto qualcosa nel mentre? o hai visto la mia risposta di prima
<sssssss> ?
<cristian> glpiana, su chrnium ho dei flash
<cristian> su giochi in flash
<ennioz> cristian mi puoi aiutare?
<cristian> in cosa
<ennioz> non riesco a installare ubuntu
<sssssss> cristian: i driver video ce li hai "proprietari" ?
<ennioz> non so di cosa parli :)
<cristian> sssssss, ho messo quelli consigliato
<sssssss> quindi quelli su Amministrazione>DriverHardware?
<ennioz> praticamente ho masterizzato l iso ma non mi parte
<cristian> si sssssss
<sssssss> ennioz: devi impostare il boot da CD nel BIOS
<ennioz> fatto.. ma nn parte manco morto
<sssssss> come l'hai masterizzato il cd ennioz?
<ennioz> con cd burner
<sssssss> cristian: booh, posso solo dirti che flash fa cacà, infatti lo stanno completamente rimpiazzando
<sssssss> ennioz: mmm hai preso la ISO e masterizzata? su un cd normale, non rw?
<sssssss> cristian: con html5
<ennioz> su cd-r
<sssssss> cristian: prova ad aggiornare i plugin flash dai repository ufficiali
<sssssss> prova quelli adobe cristian... boh non saprei che altro dirti
<ennioz> ho una scheda video amd 64.. è un problema?
<sssssss> ennioz: mmm non dovrebbe... quando accendi che succede?
<ennioz> niente.. parte diretto direzione windows
<cristian> allora non e stato modificato il boot
<sssssss> male! disabilita completamente tutti lgi altri possibili periferiche di boot
<cristian> va cambiato da bios
<sssssss> ennioz: lascia per primo il lettore CD, poi tutto il resto DISABLED
<ennioz> oook provo e mi faccio sentite
<ennioz> grazie
<sssssss> niente
<sssssss> Ora spero che qualcuno aiuti meeeeeeeeee
<cristian> sssssss, ??
<sssssss> mi stava aiutando glpiana, ma ora sarà afk
<cristian> sssssss, meglio di lui nessuno
<sssssss> bene
<glpiana> sssssss, allora, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo service cups restart
<glpiana> sssssss, poi aggiorna la pagina di cups sul browser
<sssssss> * Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                         [ OK ]
<sssssss> ora ricarico li
<glpiana> sssssss, poi mi dici cosa appare tra parentesi di fianco al nome della tua stampante nella pagina di cups sul browser
<sssssss> glpiana: sembra apposto!! ora provo a stampà
<sssssss> grazie
<glpiana> prego
<sssssss> glpiana: tra parentesi non c'è niente
<sssssss> cosa ti serve, description, location, o "make and model" ?
<glpiana> sssssss, ok, se stampa non è un problema
<sssssss> o satatus?
<sssssss> ah
<sssssss> glpiana: niente, c'è ancora quella schifezza in coda
<ennioz> eccomi
<ennioz> è partito ora!!
<sssssss> glpiana: il bello è che su (CUPS nell'interfaccia web che vedo da firefox) non c'è più
<ennioz> compare una schermata viola con un pupo in basso, e dopo il buio!
<sssssss> ma da gnome lo vedo, su "stato di stampa del documento"
<sssssss> lol ennioz
<ennioz> :)
<sssssss> un popo?!
<sssssss> *pupo?
<sssssss> xD
<glpiana> ennioz, allora riavvia e quando rivedi il "pupo" premi un tasto
<filo1234> ti cabterà gelato al cioccolato...
<filo1234> canterà*
<glpiana> ennioz, scegli la lingua che preferisci e poi premi F6. da lì scegli nomodeset
<ennioz> ahahah
<ennioz> qualsiasi tasto?
<glpiana> ennioz, poi premi esc e avvii
<glpiana> ennioz, si, "un" tasto
<ennioz> ok ci provo
<ennioz> vado e torno
<alessio> glpiana, ciao come stai?? ho un problemino mi daresti una mano??
<glpiana> alessio, spiega il problema, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<alessio> glpiana, comunque il problema dell'altra volta l'ho risolto ho compilato allo stesso modo il 3.3.2 ed ora va che è una meraviglia
<glpiana> torno subito
<alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/933930/ come mai invece di esserci trovato c'è ign??
<sssssss> alessio: Ign significa che non ci sono cambiamenti nel file-indice pdiffquindi non è necessario scaricarlo
<sssssss> alessio: Ign significa che non ci sono cambiamenti nel file-indice pdiff, quindi non è necessario scaricarlo
<alessio> rieccomi sssssss ok grazie
<alessio> sssssss, quindi non è un problema il fatto che dica ign?? e come mai gli altri dice trovato ogni volta??
<glpiana> alessio, non è un problema assolutamente
<alessio> glpiana, ok grazie :D
<alessio> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/933948/ vedi qualche anomalia nel sourcelist??
<glpiana> alessio, è un quiz?
<glpiana> alessio, deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/glxdock/repository/ubuntu oneiric cairo-dock <---------
<alessio> glpiana, no no siccome sei bravo/a ti faccio delle domande che mi tormentano dalla mattina alla sera :D
<ennio> eccomi ragazzi
<ennio> ancora da windows però
<ennio> ho installato ubuntu, ma dopo il restart è sempre tutto nero
<ennio> però sento la musichetta di avvio
<ennio> ragaaaa
<ennio> pleaseee
<glpiana> ennio, oki, ma se sei riuscito ad installare vuol dire che hai visualizzato qualcosa da livecd
<glpiana> ennio, come hai fatto per visualizzare da livecd?
<ennio> ho installato su perndrive
<ennio> pen
<glpiana> ennio, non ho capito, hai scritto che hai installato ubuntu
<glpiana> intendevi che lo hai messo su chiavetta?
<ennio> no, l hio proprio installato da cd dal boot
<ennio> però una volta riavviato, schermo nero
<glpiana> ennio, da cd tu hai installato su chiavetta usb?
<ennio> si
<glpiana> ennio, quindi da cd tu hai visto aualcosa
<glpiana> *qualcosa
<ennio> si, ho fatto la procedura del nomodeset
<glpiana> ennio, eh, quello volevo sapere
<ennio> :D
<glpiana> annallora, al boot della chiavetta vedi l'elenco dei sistemi operativi o parte subito ubutnu
<glpiana> ?
<ennio> si
<ennio> no li vedo
<glpiana> ennio, devi essere più convinto se no non vado avanti
<ennio> ok. si vedo tutti i sistemi operativi
<glpiana> ennio, perfetto, quando li visualizzi quello selezionato è ubuntu, giusto?
<ennio> si
<glpiana> allora, con ubuntu selezionato, premi il tasto "e"
<glpiana> ennio, passi alla modalità edit di grub
<ennio> ok
<glpiana> ennio, vedrai una riga che termina con le opzioni quiet splash
<glpiana> ti piazzi lì in fondo e aggiungi nomodeset
<glpiana> ennio, poi premi ctrl+x per avviare con questa modifica, che però è temporanea
<ennio> me lo appunto
<glpiana> ennio, se riesci ad avviare visualizzando l'ambaradan, torna qui dal sistema su chiavetta che rendiamo il tutto definitivo
<ennio> oook spero di ritornare presto
<ennio> a dopo
<maranza> ciao a tutti
<maranza> ho un problema con la configurazione di xchat
<maranza> dopo aver aggiunto i canali preferiti ad Ubuntu Servers
<maranza> quando premo connetti carica all'inifnito
<maranza> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Cristian> ciao
<Morpheus90> buonasera ragazzi..
<Morpheus90> ho ubuntu 9.04 vorrei installare flash player
<Morpheus90> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare perfavore?
<Morpheus90> fatto da solo  siete sempre gentilissimi <3
<new_buggy> ciao ragazzi qualcuno ha familiarità con TinyOS?
<Joshua^Dunamis> non credo new_buggy a parte che TinyOS è basato su BSD e poi questa stanza è specifica per Ubuntu
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<DD3my> buonasera
<Alessio> ciao a tutti raga, ho un problemone, mi è sparita la barra dei menù di gnome-shell...il tutto dopo aver installato desktop recorder, ora l'ho tolto ho provato a reinstallare gnome-panel ma niente, riesco solo a far comparire un menu osceno stile gnome 2 dando gnome-panel nel terminale aiutatemi vi prego =(
<Alessio> ma perchè con pidgin non mi scrive I messaggi per intero?? che palle -.-'
<drago> ciao a tutt* non trovo il mio indrizzo dns, qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<skricciolo1981> buonasera a tutti
<Holden> dns?
<skricciolo1981> che mi consigliate per convertire un file da MP4 a 3PG,c'è niente nel software centre?
<drago> si Holden
<Holden> forse intendi ip?
<drago> no ip lo trovo ma poi mi serve amche dns per collegare altro computer alla stessa rete
<Holden> hmm... non credo serva il dns per "collegare altro computer alla stessa rete"
<drago> allora, io con ubuntu vado tranquillo ma l'altro computer ha winzozz e poichè la mia rete wireless è aperta ma con indirizzo ip fisso mi chiede di inserire tutti i dati anche il dns
<Acarus> drago: cosa vorresti ottenere? qual'è lo il tuo scopo?
<Holden> drago, metti come dns l'indirizzo del router
<Acarus> skricciolo1981: http://goinggnu.wordpress.com/2007/02/13/convert-avi-to-3gp-using-ffmpeg/
<Holden> drago, cat /etc/resolv.conf   e vedi che ip hai li
<ugone> ciao a tutti
<skricciolo1981> Acarus: intendi da terminale quella stringa?
<Acarus> skricciolo1981: yes
<skricciolo1981> ok grazie ora provo
<skricciolo1981> ma non credo che riusciro....grazie lo stesso
<ugone> se volessi richiamare da terminale il menu che fa scegliere se spegnere o riavviare o andare al login sapete mica dirmi che comando dovrei usare?
<skricciolo1981> Acarus: ma usando transmageddon? ottengo lo stesso risultato?
<neramarea> 'sera, gente... ho avviato il download di un torrent, ma mi è partito con transmission, anche se ho qbittorrent installato; ora, ogni altro torrent che aggiungo va a finire con transmission. come posso render qbittorrent il client predefinito?
<neramarea> risolto. domanda nr2: qbittorrent è in inglese... perchè? come ci appiccico su l'italiano?
<drago> acarus : il mio scopo è connettere un computer diverso dal mio, con l'aggravante che la mia rete wireless è aperta ma devi avere un indirizzo ip fisso e quindi conoscere tutti i dati del router
<neramarea> risolto. domanda nr3: perchè continuo a fare domande del cazzo quando potrei arrangiarmi?
<neramarea> ora però ho un problema serio... nei siti che richiedono il plugin mozilla flashplayer, mi appare la consueta casella "consenti" e "nega"... ma non posso cliccare alcunchè... uso oneiric 64bit... è forse un bug? con la 32bit dell'altro pc funziona tutto regolarmente...
<Cristian> ciao
<esulu> we
<esulu> quando dovrebbe uscire 12:04 lst
<esulu> per caso?
<Carlin0> il 25 o 26
<neramarea> ora però ho un problema serio... nei siti che richiedono il plugin mozilla flashplayer, mi appare la consueta casella "consenti" e "nega"... ma non posso cliccare alcunchè... uso oneiric 64bit... è forse un bug? con la 32bit dell'altro pc funziona tutto regolarmente...
<Carlin0> neramarea, metti in paste → dpkg -l | grep 'flash\|gnash\|swf'
<Carlin0> !paste | neramarea
<Carlin0> !pastebin | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neramarea> Carlin0 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/934648/
<Carlin0> neramarea, ma questa è la 32 o la 64 ?
<neramarea> 64
<Carlin0> hai il plugin della 32 ...
<neramarea> ????
<Carlin0> dai al terminale → sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin:i386 flashplugin-installer
<neramarea> dannazione... ma dal sito adobe è stata riconosciuta come 64 bit...
<Carlin0> e dopo dai → sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Carlin0> ovviamente dopo riavvia il browser
<neramarea> meglio un autoremove, in mezzo, che dici?
<Carlin0> dai quei comandi ...
<Carlin0> anzi in mezzo
<Carlin0> un sudo apt-get clean
<neramarea> fatto, Carlin0. clean, autoclean e autoremove, l'ultimo in effetti ha trovato una svalangata di i386....
<Carlin0> neramarea, quello non vuol dire magari hai le ia32libs
<Carlin0> !info ia32libs
<ubot-it> Package ia32libs does not exist in oneiric
<Carlin0> come no ? :P
<neramarea> appunto...
<Carlin0> !info ia32-libs
<neramarea> ;-)
<ubot-it> Package ia32-libs does not exist in oneiric
<neramarea> grazie, Carlin0. domani riprovo e ti faccio sapere...
<Carlin0> si ma quelle possono servire se ad esempio come me i driver della stampante sono solo a 32
<Carlin0> neramarea, ma li hai dati quei 2 comandi ?
<neramarea> sì
<Carlin0> riavviato il browser ?
<neramarea> no, ora non posso
<Carlin0> hai solo un browser ?
<neramarea> ho dei download in corso
<Carlin0> si ma ad esempio io ho sia chromium che firefox
<Carlin0> !info multiget
<ubot-it> multiget (source: multiget): graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-3 (oneiric), package size 428 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<neramarea> ma secondo me ci hai azzeccato; chromium mi sta sui quagliotti
<Carlin0> neramarea, per i download usa questo
<Carlin0> multiget ...
<neramarea> ti faccio un riassunto, Carlin0: questo è il notebook della mia ragazza, e non posso pasticciarci più di tanto. il mio l'altroieri s'è bevuto un po' di birra, e sta ancora spurgando; qui non installo nulla che non serva direttamente a lei. terrò presente multiget sul mio quando gli sarà passata la sbornia. ;-)
<Carlin0> per fargli passare prima la sbornia dagli un goccio di whisky al mattino del giorno dopo LOL
<neramarea> SE gli passerà: ora come ora, all'avvio parte il check del bios (F1 in corto, così come il mousepad e le coppie di tasti er, df e cv...)
<neramarea> nulla di grave... stavolta s'è trattato d'un goccio... l'ultima volta erano 33cl... ;-)
<neramarea> e s'è ripreso...
<neramarea> ma multiget che fa?
<Carlin0> è un gestisce i download
<Carlin0> supporta i resume etc etc
<neramarea> extrabrowser?
<Carlin0> si è un programma a se stante , il vantaggio principale è quello del resume ... se non devi spegnere il pc fermi il download e lo riprendi domani
<Carlin0> ovviamente la cosa deve essere supportata anche dal sito da cuui scarichi
<Carlin0> ma la maggior parte lo fanno
<neramarea> capito. grazie, intanto. alla prossima
<Carlin0> ciao ;)
<neramarea> Carlin0? non ha funzionato...
<Carlin0> il flash ?
<neramarea> già.appare la finestrella di adobe con "consenti" e "nega2, ma non posso selezionare nulla
<neramarea> (sto provando su omegle, che sulla 32 va)
<Carlin0> neramarea, metti di nuvo in paste in paste → dpkg -l | grep 'flash\|gnash\|swf'
<neramarea> insomma, vedo, ma non trasmetto
<Carlin0> e che è omegle ?
<Carlin0> neramarea, ma tu hai un plugin che blocca il flash ?
<neramarea> videochat. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/934682/
<neramarea> non credo, Carlin0
<Carlin0> neramarea, e invece si perchè quella richiesta consenti o nega non è normale
<Carlin0> che browser usi ?
<neramarea> firefox, Carlin0
<neramarea> e continua a darmi "arresto anomalo del plugin"
<Carlin0> menu strumenti → componenti aggiuntivi → plugin
<Carlin0> cosa esce ?
<neramarea> un sacco di roba...
<Carlin0> c'è qualcosa che ha a che fare con flash ?
<neramarea> solo shockwave
<Carlin0> flash contrl o simili ?
<Carlin0> contrl*
<Carlin0> control*
<neramarea> no
<Carlin0> e allora cosa è che ti chiede acconsenti o nega ?
<neramarea> la finestrella di adobe flash playre, no?
<neramarea> player
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> nella barra di firefox scrivi → about:plugins
<Carlin0> e metti in paste
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/934698/
<Carlin0> ma scusa su youtube non vedi nulla ?
<neramarea> sì, io vedo perfettamente, e l'audio è ok.ma non invio
<Carlin0> che centra l'invio quello magari è la webcam
<neramarea> no. è il dannato plugin
<Carlin0> guarda che il plugin serve a vedere non a inviare ...
<neramarea> Carlin0 io in questo pannello di impostazioni non posso scegliere nessuna delle due impostazioni: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/it/flashplayer/help/help09.html
<Carlin0> neramarea, non saprei , non ho quel pannello
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-18
<nikohertz> Salve a tutti
<nikohertz> posso fare una domanda a qualcuno?
<Cristian> hi
<Best`> Buongiornoooooo!
<DoMaggiore> Buongiorno...
<DoMaggiore> qualcuno sa come fare un downgrade da ubuntu 10.10 a ubuntu 10.04LTS?
<DoMaggiore> vedo che non c'è risposta... non importa... tornerò a chiedere un'altra volta :-) grazie ugualmente e arrivederci :-)
<DoMaggiore> quit
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<fabio_cc> !ciao | massimo18
<ubot-it> massimo18: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<jester1-> 'ngionrno
<leo__> Buongiorno!
<cento> qualcuno ha ancora il problema dell'hang del desktop quando si abbassa lo schermo (colpa di intel+screensaver se non erro) ?
<cento> vedo N bugreport a riguardo, N*N workaround, ma ancora nessuna soluzione vera
<Holden> cento, probabilmente il tempo che serve agli sviluppatori per produrre una "soluzione vera" è N·logN
<cento> Holden, quello che cercavo era qualcuno che potesse darmi un feedback per "vitavissuta" tutto qui
<cento> visto che è un problema solo di ubuntu
<Holden> se disabiliti lo screensaver?
<jester-> cento: comincia a segnalare il bug
<cento> jester-, gia fatto
<jester-> allora in mancanza di workaround non ti rimane che aspettare
<jester-> cento: o togliere  lo screensever
<cento> jester-, tu conosci il bug?
<jester-> nu
<leo_>  Ciao a tutti
<leo_> Scusate ma in questi giorni avete avuto problemi con le condivisioni?
<glpiana> leo_, esponi il tuo problema
<leo_> Provo ad essere sintetico.......
<leo_> Ho due pc con ubuntu 11.10 collegati in rete e con due hd ciascuno....
<leo_> uno ovviamente con il File System e l'altro usato come archivio improvvisamente pur vedendo la condivisione del l'hd archivio non riesco ad aprire le cartelle contenute...
<glpiana> leo_, che errore ottieni?
<leo_> ne in un pc che nell'altro mentre le condivisioni sull'hd  Con il Fyle system funzionano........
<glpiana> leo_, non ho capito cosa intendi per pc con il file system (ne esistono senza?). che errore ottieni?
<leo_> l'errore è questo: Impossibile montare la posizione
<glpiana> leo_, senza dettagli?
<leo_> Non è stato possibile montare la condivisione windows
<glpiana> leo_, condivisione windows tra due pc con ubuntu 11.10?
<leo_> Non so che dire ha fatto tutto da se fino domenica era tutto ok. Poi on so se è qualche aggiornamento!
<glpiana> leo_, nel temrinale: dpkg -l | grep smaba
<glpiana> *samba
<glpiana> leo_, nel temrinale: dpkg -l | grep samba
<leo_> ok provo..
<glpiana> leo_, no, che provi? devi darmi l'output
<glpiana> !paste | leo_
<ubot-it> leo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<leo_> paste.ubuntu.com/935246/
<leo_> va bene?E' la prima volta che lo fò
<glpiana> leo_, sì, va bene
<glpiana> leo_, allora io di samba so niente e quindi non so come risolverti la cosa. posso dirti piuttosto come ovviare alla cosa, ausando un tipo di condivisione più adatto tra due macchine che montano ubuntu
<glpiana> *usando
<leo_> ok. Vedo se riesco a risolvere
<filo1234> leo_: ma tra linix e linux è prferibile usare nfs al posto di samba
<filo1234> linux*
<glpiana> meglio ancora sftp
<glpiana> molto più rapido da settare
<filo1234> dipende da cosa deve fare
<leo_> scusate ma mi ero assentato un attimo
<leo_> devo trasferire file da un pc all'altro
<jester-> leo_: 2 linux to linux?
<leo_> si
<jester-> leo_: 2 alternative ssh server o samba
<leo_> come ho detto prima è strano fino domenica era tutto ok poi di punto in bianco gli hd secondari dei due pc
<jester-> leo_: con samba?
<leo_> pur essendo in condivisione non mi permettono l'accesso
<jester-> leo_: configura la condivisione su entrambi i pc, installa system-config-samba e usalo
<leo_> si con samba. Ho anche controllato con shares-admin e le condivisioni con i relativi permessi ci sono
<S3mN1n3> ciao
<Geeno> Salve ho un problemone grosso quanto una capanna
<Geeno> sono in sala studio e stavo scrivendo la tesi con libreoffice. ho salvato chiuso libreoffice e spento ubuntu. Ma qmentre spegnevo il pc una ragazza mi ha tolto la corrente al computer e si è spento subito
<Geeno> ho riacceso per controllare se tutto andava bene e la tesi risulta con peso uguale a 0k
<Geeno> porco giudo come faccio a recuperare il file che in precedenza avevo salvato? con ubuntu o libreoffice c'è una procedura? in ubuntu non ci sono dei punti di ripristino o dei file temp? aiutatemi sono nei casini
<massimo18> Geeno, pur capendo il tuo stato d'animo, non credo dipenda da ubuntu
<Geeno> massimo18: e da cosa?
<Geeno> io ho salvato il file correttamente
<Geeno> e o avviato lo spegnimento quando pi sta stronza ha tolto la spina
<HoldenC> o.O
<massimo18> Geeno, se tu l'avessi salvato ci sarebbe, credo che la causa sia proprio la mancanza di corrente
<Geeno> dici che è un problema hardware? dell'hrdisk?
<Geeno> massimo io ho salvato il file chiuso libreoffice tutte le apllicazioni e spento il pc
<Geeno> scusate per la parolaccia ma ho i nervi a fior di pelle
<massimo18> Geeno, ma hai detto che mentre spegnevi...
<Geeno> si mentre spegnevo il pc ha tolto la spina
<massimo18> appunto
<Geeno> ah quindi pur salvando
<Geeno> se la procedura di spegnimento non va a buon fine si perdono i file?
<massimo18> Geeno, non posso sapere cosa sia successo
<Geeno> massimo18:
<Geeno> ok
<Geeno> smanetto un po altrimenti riscrivo la parte mancante cioè il lavoro di una mattinata :(
<massimo18> Geeno, eh. mi spiace
<Geeno> la tengo pure di fianco
<Geeno> ragazzii miracolo ho una copia .pages sull'indirizzo di posta elettronica inviata questa mattina dal prof frande
<Geeno> ora però come la riporto in .doc
<Best`> a domani ragà... ;)
<Best`> ciaooooooooo!
<Best`> Click! ^__^
<sgro> ciao a tutti
<sgro> @ubottu-it
<ubottu-it> sgro: Error: "ubottu-it" is not a valid command.
<sgro> c'è nessuno?
<fleurtherock> ciao è possibile installare su xubuntu Compiz ed Emerald?
<ReMatrix> Buonasera a tutti
 * ReMatrix si è ricordato di tornare in canale! ;)
<glpiana> ola
<alessio> salve a tutti
<alessio> volevo farvi una domanda, forse stupida, ho fatto l'aggiornamento di versione di ubuntu 12.04, pero mi ha detto che è stato fatto solo parziale come faccio a farlo completo?
<alessio> ciao jester
<glpiana> alessio, passa su #ubuntu-it+1 ti rispondo di là
<carlo> ciao a tutti, volevo installare ubuntu ma ho letto che a breve uscirà una nuova versione.......mi consigliate di istallare la versione che c'è adesso o di aspettare?
<glpiana> carlo, dipende dalla fretta che hai di provarlo
<glpiana> carlo, la 12.04 esce il 26 aprile
<carlo> non ho poi tutta questa fretta.....ma quello che volevo capire è: se io installo la versione di adesso poi posso aggiornare seniza problemi
<cento> carlo, niente è certo
<cento> un upgrade di sistema operativo è sempre na cosa particolare
<cento> se puoi aspettare fallo
<cento> se vuoi sperimentare, installa
<cento> e poi aggiorna
<carlo> ook allora aspetto.......grazie mille!!
<esulu> we
<carlo> un ultima cosa: come faccio a creare un "live cd" con una chiavetta usb? Nelle guide di ubuntu c'è solo spiegato come farlo utilizzando ubuntu, ma con windows che programma devo usare?
<Holden> carlo, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download al passo 2 seleziona usb/windows e premi "show me how"
<Holden> è in inglese ma dalle figure vedrai che è semplice :)
<radoen> salve a tutti
<ignis78> ciao a tutti
<ignis78> non riesco a compilare il v4l-dvb chi mi aiuta per favore ?
<bodhibob> !compilare
<ubot-it> compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<ignis78> il problema è che il driver che mi serve non si trova nei repository
<ignis78> è la scheda pctv200e della pinnacle
<bodhibob> devi avere gli header del kernel per compilare i driver e culo
<ignis78> gli header ce li ho già
<sandrinux> :)
<ignis78> il culo forse mi manca
<ignis78> ahahhaha
<ignis78> però in passato me li compilava
<ignis78> ora mi dà questo errore :
<ignis78> make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-14-generic'
<ignis78> make[1]: *** [default] Errore 2
<bodhibob> ignis78, puòessere che i driver non siano aggiornati al kernel 3.0
<bodhibob> *
<megas> Salve a tutti!
<megas> Scusatemi avrei bisogno di un aiuto urgente,qualcuno sarebbe cosi gentile da aiutarmi? sono disperato..
<ignis78> non credo li ho appena scaricati da linuxtv con hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb
<megas> Ho il pc ridotto a un fermacarte per un problema stupido ma fuori dalla mia portata
<megas> grub rescue :(
<megas> Qualcuno potrebbe perfavore dedicarmi 5 minuti? se non è di troppo disturbo..
<megas> Intanto descrivo il problema..
<sandrinux> sì megas è così che funziona, se qualcuno può aiutarti lo farà
<megas> Praticamente dopo aver formattato la partizione contenente ubuntu (avevo bisogno dell secondo HDD per windows) mi ritrovo con questa schermata Error: unknown filesistem
<megas> Grub rescue.
<megas> Da li ogni comanda e inutile..
<megas> Il problema è che non riesco ad arrivare al boot di windows,perchè il boot di ubuntu era prima di quello di windows..
<megas> quindi mi basterebbe scavalcare il grub per poter avviare il boot manager di windows
<megas> e tutto risolto.
<megas> Qualcosa sa come fare? grazie in anticipo..
<bodhibob> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<megas> Scusami bodhibob,quindi reinstallo ubuntu,poi quel pacchetto e effettuo quei comandi e torna tutto apposto?
<bodhibob> da live
<sandrinux> senza installare megas
<sandrinux> da live CD
<megas> Sopratutto bodhibob non capisco questa parte..
<megas> sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sdx sostituire la dicitura «/dev/sdx» con il percorso relativo al disco contenente la partizione di Windows.
<megas> Scusami per tutte le domande,ma sono ore che smanetto senza risultati
<bodhibob> leggi bene
<Serpico> ola
<megas> Quindi da live Cd installo il pacchetto ms-sys
<megas> è poi utilizzo quei comandi?
<bodhibob> si
<megas> ok :D
<bodhibob> adattati alla tua situazione
<megas> Nel mio caso il disco che contiene windows è C quindi dovrò scrivere?
<megas> sudo ms-sys -w C:/
<bodhibob> :(
<megas> Il percorso..
<megas> Mmh..
<sandrinux> megas, no
<bodhibob> o sda osdb
<bodhibob> sdb
<sandrinux> ecco
<megas> Quindi sudo ms-sys -w sda
<sandrinux> te lo dice fdisk che lanci prima se è a o b
<megas> Ah perfetto
<bodhibob> mah
<megas> Quindi o sda o sdb asseconda di quello che mi viene detto da fdisk
<megas> Scusatemi se non ci arrivo subito..
<sandrinux> megas, segui la guida che ti ha linkato , x è una variabile, il risultato del comando fdisk ti chiarisce cos'è x
<megas> aaaaah
<megas> ok
<megas> Mi sfuggiva quello^^
<megas> Grazie mille sandrinux mi hai evitato molte ore di mal di testa hahahaa
<megas> grazie ancora sanova E bodhibob per l'aiuto,davvero :D
<megas> sanova?
<megas> D:
<megas> sandrinux:
<megas> <XD
<FloodBotIt1> megas: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<megas> Ok detto questo vi saluto,grazie ancora!
<sandrinux> 5 a 1 che fa sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda1
<bodhibob> no sda1 sda
<sandrinux> appunto
<sandrinux> non ho fatto in tempo a dirgli di non aggiungere il numero in fondo :)
<HAL9005> ciao a tutti
<HAL9005> scusate, ho installato ubuntu 11.04 ma l'interfaccia mi incasina la vita, con l' 10 mi trovavo molto meglio, non c'è la possibilità di avere l'interfaccia grafica precedente ?
<Carlin0> HAL9005, al login scegli ubuntu classico o qualcosa del genere
<HAL9005> grazie Carlito
<HAL9005> ma non m pare mi dia l'opzione
<giorgio88> Se chiudo Ubuntu Software Center durante l'installazione di un pacchetto, questa continua in background o crea dei problemi?
<giorgio88> Se chiudo Ubuntu Software Center durante l'installazione di un pacchetto, questa continua in background o crea dei problemi?
<Guest69441> ciao ..credo si interrompa l'installazione
<bizzarrone> ciao a tutti
<bizzarrone> una domanda per gli smanettoni di macchine virtuali..
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-19
<Earth> hi everibody ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di aiuto. mi chiamo Earth
<Earth> Uso ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal
<Earth> ho un netbook ACER ASPIRE ONE D260
<Earth> vorrei installlare anche windows xp per alvune cose
<Earth> sapete consigliarmi?
<Earth> potete consigliarmi?
<Earth> c'é nessuno?
<AlexZion> ciao Earth
<Earth> ciao
<Earth> Alex
<AlexZion> cosa intendi per alcune cose !?!
<Earth> grazie, intendo che vorrei aggiungere al mio ubuntu windows xp
<AlexZion> poi facciamo cosi , già ceh non hai bisogno di supporto su ubuntu , passa sul canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<Earth> ma siccome ho un netbook non so come fare
<Earth> ok
<Earth> grazie
<glpiana> ola
<zappo_> buongiorno a tutti,ho un hard disk esterno formattato dalla casa produttrice ma non mi permette di archiviare file di dimensioni superiori ai 4 giga.con che programma posso riformattarlo ? e con che formattazione ( che venga letto anche dagli altri sistemi operativi?)
<glpiana> zappo_, è formattato in fat32?
<zappo_> glpiana, non lo so!
<zappo_> glpiana, come posso vederlo?
<glpiana> zappo_, se il disco al momento è montato, nel temrinale scrivi: mount
<glpiana> !paste | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zappo_> glpiana, vado a prenderlo
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/936521/
<glpiana> zappo_, potresti formattare il disco in ntfs, ma non fidarti di quel che ti dico, di file system di windows so ben poco
<zappo_> glpiana, devo installare un programma specifico?
<glpiana> zappo_, ntfs è un filesystem proprietario di windows. usa windows per formattarlo
<glpiana> zappo_, penso tu possa farlo anche da ubuntu con gparted, ma visto la prerogativa del filesystem vedi tu...
<zappo_> glpiana, ha ho capito grazie molte ,anzi non ho capito molto adesso vado a leggere sull'argomento grazie!!!!!!!!!!!
<glpiana> :)
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<zappo_> glpiana, il mio disco è in fat 32?
<guest-aB8KGw> ciao, dopo un aggiornamento (perarltro piccolo, circa 30 mega) mi ha ripristinato unity che avevo tolto e non mi prende la password. dopo che ho immesso la password giusta mi dice:stopping system v runlevel compatibility e mi torna alla finestra password, io rimetto la pass  e così si riparte come prima. accedo come ospite
<guest-aB8KGw> qualcuno sà aiutarmi?
<glpiana> zappo_, sì a quanto pare. vfat per le'sattezza
<glpiana> *l'esattezza
<zappo_> glpiana, grazie
<guest-aB8KGw> nessuno per me??
<glpiana> guest-aB8KGw, premi ctrl+alt+f1 e fai login testuale
<glpiana> guest-aB8KGw, poi scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> guest-aB8KGw, quando ti ripropone il prompt premi alt+f7 e torni alla schermata di login
<glpiana> guest-aB8KGw, lì controlla che sessione ha intenzione di avviare
<guest-aB8KGw> ok, provo grazie
<Odo> Giorno
<Cristian> giorno
<emiliano_> ciao a tutti
<emiliano_> ho un problema nella installazione di alcuni pacchetti
<emiliano_> RPM in ubuntu
<emiliano_> qualcuno sa aiutarmi
<emiliano_> ??
<K99Brain> emiliano_, in ubuntu si usano casomai i deb, rpm solo come ultima risorsa
<pollo_feroce> ragazzi conoscete un buon canale sul linguaggio c?
<glpiana> !chat | pollo_feroce
<ubot-it> pollo_feroce: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Stefanik> salve a tutti
<Stefanik> ho bisogno di una mano
<jester-> !chedi | Stefanik
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chedi'
<jester-> !chiedi | Stefanik
<ubot-it> Stefanik: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Stefanik> uso ubuntu server per condividere files e cartelle e ho bisogno che su una alla creazione di un file o alla modifica vengano riportati i permessi a 0777
<Stefanik> ho messo su rc.local il comando iwatch ....
<Stefanik> ma non funziona sempre.
<jester-> Stefanik: il sevizio parte al boot?
<Stefanik> il servizio parte, con il comando ps lo trovo nella lista
<micheg> ma non puoi mettere umask a 000?
<Stefanik> il comando è iwatch -e create,modify -c "chmod 0777 %f" -r /home/cartellacondivisa &
<cento> Stefanik, la partizione che vuoi "controllare" impostala in fstab con umask
<jester-> Stefanik: non sono ferrato circa gli script
<jester-> Stefanik: 0777 non dovrebbe essere 777 ?
<Stefanik> se eseguo kill <processo> e lo rilancio da root tutto funziona, ma sembra che al boot non sia così
<jester-> Stefanik: forse lo fa prima che monti la partizione
<micheg> qualcosa tipo /dev/sdX /media/dati  ext4 auto,user,owner,exec,umask=000,rw 0 0
<Stefanik> UUID=d6e1be94-f4bf-4001-bf82-00378587d7df /storage/disk_2               ext4    defaults 0       0
<Stefanik> scusate il disco in questione è UUID=537cc54c-39ff-4cd2-97bb-f2ecb1b37133 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Elisa> Salve avrei bisogno di installare questa libreria libgtk-1.2.so.0 solo che non riesco a trovarla perchè forse obsoleta
<Elisa> ho provato da synaptic ma non trova nulla
<jester-> Elisa: è molto obsoleta
<jester-> Elisa: siamo alla 3
<Elisa> jester-: ne ho bisogno per far funzionare un emulatore
<Elisa> epsxe
<Elisa> me la richiede
<jester-> Elisa: prova a fare un simlink
<Elisa> emmm cioè?
<jester-> cioè una collegamento alla 3 con nome libgtk-1.2.so.0
<Elisa> jester non lo sa fare questa cosa
<Holden> jester-, non funzionerebbe
<Elisa> ah
<Holden> Elisa, dovrebbe essere nei repo, che versioni di ubuntu hai?
<Elisa> io ho letto che si può recuperare da qui http://packages.debian.org/lenny/libgtk1.2
<jester-> Holden: qualche volta capita
<Elisa> 11.10
<jester-> Elisa: prendi il deb e prova a installarlo
<Elisa> jester il problema è che non trovo il deb su quel sito che vi ho postato
<jester-> Elisa: il programma è vecchio e malfatto
<Elisa> quindi non potrà installare Epsxe in questo modo
<jester-> hai sistema a 64 o a 32 bit
<Elisa> 32
<jester-> c'è a quel link http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gtk+1.2/libgtk1.2_1.2.10-18.1_i386.deb
<Holden> Elisa, ok, non la vedo qui su 10.04, suppongo che neppure nelle successive ci sia
<jester-> Holden: fosse nei repo ci sarebbero le dipendenze giuste
<Elisa> noo cacchio non posso scaricare da ftp ho le porte chiuse
<jester-> http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gtk+1.2/libgtk1.2_1.2.10-18.1_i386.deb
<Holden> Elisa, tutto questo per un simulatore di psx? :D
<Holden> mi pareva una cosa seria...
<Elisa> Not Found
<Elisa> Holden: non è per me
<Elisa> io neppure ci gioco
<OverMe> http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/universe/g/gtk+1.2/libgtk1.2_1.2.10-18.1build2_i386.deb
<jester-> Elisa: è talmente obsoleto che anche debian ha segato i repo
<Holden> Elisa, qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Epsxe non parla di gtk 1.2
<Elisa> OverMe: è quello che hai postato?
<Elisa> Holden: Ne parla quando avvio il programma
<Holden> Elisa, ok
<Elisa> niente non ne vengo a capo
<Guest73127> salve a tutti :)
<seph> è gia disponibile il download della 12.04 ?
<ybrjkfc> You'll celebrate the way ubuntu 12.04 ?
<LoZio> ciao a tutti :)
<glpiana> seph, esce il 26
<LoZio> brekko per un controllo...qualcuno mi riceve?
<filo1234> !qualcuno | LoZio
<ubot-it> LoZio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<LoZio> ...
<LoZio> help?
<cento> LoZio, esponi il problema
<cento> se qualcuno saprà risponderti lo farà
<LoZio> volevo sapere se sono nel canale giusto di Ubuntu.it e se ricevevate correttamente i miei messaggi ;)
<cento> si e si
<LoZio> perfect =)
<DD3my> buonasera
<LoZio> ciao DD3my
<DD3my> ciao LoZio
<LoZio> lol
<LoZio> sbaglio o in chat c'è poca gente?
<LoZio> ...
<fabio_cc> LoZio, qua si fa il supporto tecnico, per chattare c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<LoZio> grazie adesso vado :)
<cristian_c> salve
<cristian_c> ho alcune domande da fare
<cristian_c> non riesco a trovare in alsamixer il canale cuffie e neanche in pavucontrol. Ho digitato sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload, sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base e ho riavviato il sistema, ma nulla è cambiato. Neanche amixer restituisce nulla riguardo alle cuffie
<cristian_c> secondo voi a cosa può essere dovuto il problema? E come si può risolvere?
<Holden> prima c'era?
<glpiana> cristian_c, nessuno dei volumi di alsamixer ha effetto sulle cuffie?
<cristian_c> glpiana, il master mi pare, ma quello li modifica tutti però
<cristian_c> Holden, non mi ricordo se in una versione precedente c'era
<cristian_c> forse sì
<cristian_c> lol
<filo1234> cristian_c: ma hai l'uscita per le cuffie si?
<cristian_c> filo1234, il jack sì
<filo1234> alsamixer -V all   cambia qualcosa?
<cristian_c> filo1234, io avevo provato switchando con TAB, ma magari come mi hai suggerito è diverso
<cristian_c> cioè Riproduzione, Cattura, Tutto
<cristian_c> comunque provo
<filo1234> cristian_c: fai una schermata di quello che vedi in alsamixer
<cristian_c> scusate il ritardo, posto subito
<cristian_c> filo1234, http://imagebin.org/208776
<cristian_c> ho screenshottato a schermo intero
<filo1234> cristian_c: ma se metti le cuffie?
<cristian_c> filo1234, funzionano
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> quindi cosa vorresti fare?
<cristian_c> però avendo riscontrato dei problemi di fischio (fra poco mi uccidevano per modo di dire) su un altro pc, vorrei che fosse diverso il volume rispetto agli altri
<cristian_c> cioè vorrei regolare quello delle cuffie senza toccare gli altri volumi
<filo1234> nel tuo caso non puoi
<filo1234> non è gestibile
<cristian_c> filo1234, come mai?
<cristian_c> eppure l'avevo sempre visto a parte questo caso
<filo1234> cristian_c: evidentemente la tua scheda audio non ha i canali diversi
<filo1234> io ce l'ho ad esempio
<cristian_c> filo1234, ma ad esempio ha ben tre canali dedicati al mic (non so perché)
<cristian_c> filo1234, forse ho un'idea per verificare questa cosa
<andre1> prova
<fabio_cc> !ciao | andre1
<ubot-it> andre1: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<andre1> ciao a tutti!
<cristian_c> filo1234, ho trovato una cosa strana
<cristian_c> filo1234, la linko nell'altro canale?
<cristian_c> fio1234, forse intendevi un'altra cosa con 'canali diversi'?
<cristian_c> *filo1234
<cristian_c> altra domanda:
<cristian_c> ho letto un bel po' di documentazione, ma configurare i gesti del touchpad non sembra molto facile
<cristian_c> per esempio non riesco ad attivare il circular scrolling
<cristian_c> ho utilizzato i seguenti comandi:
<cristian_c> xinput set-int-prop 12 CircularScrolling 8 1
<cristian_c> xinput set-int-prop 12 CircScrollTrigger 8 3
<cristian_c> qual'è il sistema per farlo funzionare?
<Luca> ciao a tutti, dopo aver formattato il Pc (installando windows) volevo sapere se le partizioni create con l-installazione di ubuntu erano state rimosse, cosi dopo il suggerimento vostro ho fatto partire un live cd di ubuntu e ho lanciato l-applicazione Gparted........a questo punto cosa devo controllare per verificare la presenza di partizioni di ubuntu_
<Holden> Luca, devi controllare se vedi qualche partizione, o solo spazio libero
<Luca> Holden, vedo un indirizzo /dev/mmcblk0p1  con File System in ntfs da 1.89 Gb
<Holden> Luca, hmm, non so cosa sia... le partizioni sono di solito del tipo: /dev/sda1
<Luca> Holden,  quella potrebbe essere la chiavetta usb del live cd...........adesso sto guardando e ci sono altre 4 partizioni......
<Holden> ok Luca
<Holden> se non ti servono elimina tutto
<Luca> come ultima c-e una partizione chimata  unallocated da 1.02 mb.......
<Holden> unallocated dovrebbe essere spazio non utilizzato
<Holden> quando elimini le altre lo spazio non utilizzato si unisce a quello
<Luca> Holden, non essendoci nessuna partizione in EXT3 deduco che non ci sia nessuna partizione di ubuntu, giusto?
<Holden> e di che tipo sono le partizioni che ci sono allora?
<Holden> ubuntu dovrebbe essere ext3 o ext4
<Luca> sono tutte in ntfs
<Holden> ma hai windows in quel pc?
<Luca> quella principale di win7, una di ripristino e una che non so a cosa serva di 100 mb
<Luca> vado a cena.....grazie!
<Holden> ma non avevi detto che dovevi installarlo windows? buona cena
<pepp7> salve a tutti!
<pepp7> salve a tutti
<pepp7> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu
<pepp7> 10.04
<pepp7> praticamente la voglio fare tramite usb
<pepp7> ho installato il file iso
<pepp7> con unetbootin
<pepp7> xò qnd vado a riavviare il pc
<pepp7> faccio partire da usb
<pepp7> ma mi da edd load error
<pepp7> cm devo fare?
<pepp7> c siete?
<pepp7> ci siete?
<bodhibob> pepp7, formatta la chiavetta in fat32 e riprova
<pepp7> fatto gia
<pepp7> ma mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<bodhibob> cambia iso
<pepp7> ho la 10
<pepp7> scaricata dal sito di ubuntu
<pepp7> dici ke è meglio prendere un altra versione
<pepp7> sempre dal sito?
<bodhibob> controllato md5sum
<bodhibob> ?
<bodhibob> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<alessio> raga qualcuno mi può aiutare, firefox 11 mi continua a crashare -.-' L'ho gia disinstallato e reinstallato, eliminato i profili e tutte le cartelle collegate ad esso... =(
<pepp7> come lo controllo?
<bodhibob> leggi il wiki
<pepp7> ok
<pepp7> mi dice ke sono diversi
<pepp7> quindi praticamente devo riscaricare l'iso
<pepp7> giusto?
<bodhibob> si
<pepp7> quale mi consigliate il 10 o 11
<bodhibob> 11
<pigeta> sera
<pigeta> bunasera
<pigeta> ho la necessità di cambiare  1 hard disk di 2 il primo con win 7 e grub il secondo con ubuntu.Ora dato che  grub sta sul primo hd come posso fare per ripristinare il tutto senza dover installare nuovamente ubuntu?
<bodhibob> !grub | pigeta
<ubot-it> pigeta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<HAL9002> ciao
<kiefer> ciao a tutti
<kiefer> io ho questo problema: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/937388/
<bodhibob> kiefer, prova a disinstallare apparmor
<kiefer> bodhibob: puoi spiegarmi cos'è, altrimenti devo andare a farmi una ricerca... anzi vado a vedere :)
<kiefer> bodhibob: è la prima volta che lo sento
<bodhibob> sudo apt-get remove apparmor
<bodhibob> purge
<bodhibob> aal posto di remove
<kiefer> bodhibob: si , ok ma volevo capire di che si tratta
<bodhibob> !apparmor
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'apparmor'
<Carlin0> !info apparmor
<ubot-it> apparmor (source: apparmor): User-space parser utility for AppArmor. In component main, is standard. Version 2.7.0~beta1+bzr1774-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 335 kB, installed size 1272 kB
<kiefer> bodhibob: cos'mè non c'è più sSElinux in 11.10? :)
<bodhibob> io ho la 10.04
<kiefer> bodhibob: ma il mio è un problema comune? non ho ancora capito,
<kiefer> ubot-it: appAmor su wikipedia
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bodhibob> io ho avut5o problemi con apparmor quando sono passato al 3.2
<bodhibob> non si connetteva e avevo deglli errori collegati a lui
<kiefer> bodhibob: ok, provo non mi cambia niente. Ma poi lo hai reinstallato?
<bodhibob> no
<kiefer> bodhibob: problemi di sicureza?
<bodhibob> sono solo io che uso questa macchina
<bodhibob> ho il firewall abilitato
<kiefer> bodhibob: grazie riavvio e torno
<dave0829> Buonasera a tutti! Posso avere per favore il vostro aiuto nel compilare le xorg macros 1.13 ?
<bodhibob> ok
<kiefer> bodhibob: ciao niente da fare stessa rogna
<bodhibob> reinstallalo
<kiefer> no ora  lofaccio
<kiefer> Il pacchetto apparmor non ha versioni disponibili
<kiefer> dove lo trovo adesso
<kiefer> bodhibob: scusa ma ora sono piu incartato di prima.
<bodhibob> !info pparmor
<ubot-it> Package pparmor does not exist in oneiric
<bodhibob> !info apparmor
<ubot-it> apparmor (source: apparmor): User-space parser utility for AppArmor. In component main, is standard. Version 2.7.0~beta1+bzr1774-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 335 kB, installed size 1272 kB
<kiefer> bodhibob: scusa ma non riesco a capire
<bodhibob> sudo apt-get install apparmor
<kiefer> bodhibob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/937436/
<kiefer> bodhibob: faccio un apt-get update e poi provo a riavviare
<HAL9002> salve
<HAL9002> posso chiedere un aiuto ?
<bodhibob> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<HAL9002> Scusa giusto era un minimo di cortesia; h installato ubuntu 11.04 ma la grafica che ha è troppo diversa dal 10 non mi trovo davvero è una settimana che ci smanetto ma non riesco atrovare il modo di cambiare interfaccia; ho letto la guida sul sito ma niente da fare
<bodhibob> non uso unity non so
<Carlin0> HAL9002, al login scegli ubuntu classic o qualcosa del genere
<Carlin0> sulla 11.04 dovrebbe essere così
<HAL9002> ho già provato ma non mi d anessuna opzione
<attempt> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<attempt> poi all'avvio scegli.
<HAL9002> opk grazie mille faccio una prova e poi vedo
<attempt> seleziona gnome-classic
<HAL9002> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto gnome-session-default
<HAL9002> ops
<HAL9002> sbagliato il comando :)
<HAL9002> fallback
<HAL9002> sta caricando
<HAL9002> reboot a dopo
<kiefer> bodhibob: ciao ora mi da la seguente risposta e poi si connette: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/937448/
<kiefer> bodhibob: e ovviamente questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/937449/
<bodhibob> sudo apt-get install apparmor-utils
<HAL9002> attempt: non mi ha dato nessuna opzione di scelta allìavvio
<kiefer> bodhibob: E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto apparmor-utils
<attempt> alla schermata di login dove metti la pass. vedi bene se hai una linguetta cliccabile da qualche parte.
<attempt> HAL9005 trovato?
<HAL9005> attempt
<HAL9005> YESSSS
<HAL9005> grazie mille
<HAL9005> la nuova grafica della 11 va bene per i nuovi utenti che non sono ancora schematizzati
<attempt> :)
<HAL9005> io sono vecchio stampo :)
<attempt> io uso solo kde.
<HAL9005> adesso si lavora molto meglio
<HAL9005> io ci smanetto non tantissimo
<Carlin0> HAL9005, IMHO ti sfugge qualcosa al login
<HAL9005> ma avere l'ambiente di lavoro che ti mette a tu agio è tutto
<HAL9005> Carlino risolto
<Carlin0> o se no passi a xfce come ho fatto io
<HAL9005> Xfce che è ?
<attempt> Carlin0 ha gia' risolto.
<Carlin0> un DE molto + simile al vecchio gnome
<HAL9005> ho smanettato parecchio con backtrack 5 e ubuntu 10
<kiefer> bodhibob complimenti
<HAL9005> ma non sono un mago anzi
<Carlin0> HAL9005, in pratica Xubuntu ... se vuoi dacci un occhio → http://dl.dropbox.com/u/71202020/Istantanea%20-%2013042012%20-%2022%3A30%3A44.png
<HAL9005> eh ma che figata
<HAL9005> bleissimo hai tutto come il pannello di controllo dello shuttle :)
<HAL9005> bellissimo :)
<Carlin0> la prossima release casomai ... tieni conto che è un po personalizzato
<attempt> un po...tanto...
<Carlin0> cccmq il menù di base è stile vecchio gnome
<kiefer> ciao bobhibob mi ha fatto eliminare un pacchetto, ho provato a reinstallarlo ma ora mi trovo in questa situazione: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/937468/ che posso fare?
<HAL9005> ma xumbutu che ha di differente ?
<jester-> kiefer: non esiste problema, non trova il pacchetto e stop
<kiefer> Si ma se era installato e ho letto che servova a livello di sicurezza in sostituzione di SElinux ora non è che posso avere dei problemi?
<kiefer> jester-: Si ma se era installato e ho letto che servova a livello di sicurezza in sostituzione di SElinux ora non è che posso avere dei problemi?
<HAL9005> vedo a leggere
<jester-> kiefer:  quel comando non toglie nulla ma installa, ikl paccheto o hai scritto il nome sbagliato e non c'è nei repo
<kiefer> jester-: però prima son o riuscito a disinstallarlo
<HAL9005> interessante Xumbutu
<kiefer> in seguito al suggerimento di bobhibob per risolvere un mio problema di connessione dopo l'aggiornamento a 11.10
<kiefer> jester-: in seguito al suggerimento di bobhibob per risolvere un mio problema di connessione dopo l'aggiornamento a 11.10
<jester-> kiefer: connessone? che problema
<kiefer> jester-: ho aggiornato 11.10 e all'avvio non si connette più automaticamente. ho risolto così: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/937483/   ma devo daresempre il comando ad ogni riavvio
<jester-> kiefer: a quale tipo di connessone
<kiefer> jester-: via cavo
<kiefer> jester-: eth0
<Carlin0> bai bai :)
<kiefer> jester-: non c'è molto nemmeno nel forum
<jester-> kiefer: in modifica connessioni hai spuntato connetti automaticamente? e messo in dhcp?
<kiefer> jester-: si
<jester-> kiefer: in ipv4 cosa hai
<kiefer> jester-: tutto automatico
<jester-> kiefer: dovrebbe fare la connessione al boot
<jester-> kiefer: gnime?
<jester-> gnome*?
<kiefer> jester-: si con unity che mi sta facendo impazzire non riesco a gestirla velocemente
<jester-> kiefer: fa vedere: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<kiefer> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/937503/
<jester-> kiefer: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> kiefer: sudo apt-get upgrade & sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> kiefer: sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> mancava una &
<megas> salve a tutti ragazzi
<kiefer> jester-: riavvio o devo provare altro?
<megas> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<megas> Vi descrivo il problema..
<megas> In seguito a un tentato ripristino del boot mng di windows,tramite ms-sys da live pen,ottengo adesso missing operating sistem..
<megas> ho sbagliato la partizione?
<megas> io ho pensato subito a quello,ma l'unica NTFS era sda1
<kiefer> jester-: riavvio poi ti dico, grazie
<megas> e io ho inserito sda
<megas> forse è proprio quello?
<megas> Spero in un aiuto..grazie mille.
<Guest39306> quale aiuto??
<megas>  In seguito a un tentato ripristino del boot mng di windows,tramite ms-sys da live pen,ottengo adesso missing operating sistem..
<megas> ho sbagliato a scegliere la partizione da fdisk?
<megas> ho preso l'unica ntfs
<Guest39306> sicuramente
<megas> era sda1 ho scritto sda >.< forse è quello..
<Guest39306> hai provato ad utilizzare un dvd di windows
<jester-> megas: forse hai scritto /dev/sdxx invece di sdx
<megas> io ho messo sda,sapendo che x e la lettera che devo mettere della partizione ntfs
<megas> e l'uno pensavo non andasse messo..
<jester-> megas: se hai messp sda1  invece di sda puoi pure procedere a reinstallare win
<megas> ho messo sda lol
<Guest39306> esatto
<Guest39306> condivido
<megas> quindi sono salvo?
<megas> XD
<Guest39306> chi mi da delle delucidazioni??
<jester-> megas: allora dovrebbe partir win diretto se fai partire il disco giusto al boot
<megas> penso di aver sbagliato a scegliere il disco allora
<megas> Devo scegliere il disco che dice di boot?
<jester-> megas: facile che si. o non booti sda
<jester-> megas: il disco dove c'è winzoz devi scegliere
<megas> che su fdisk è sda1
<megas> *essendo l'unica ntfs*
<megas> e poi ha un asterisco *che non so se vuol dire quello XD*
<jester-> megas: quaidi devi far partire a boot il rpomo disco
<jester-> primo*
<jester-> megas: * indica il flag di boot
<kiefer> jester-: noente da fare: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/937509/
<megas> quindi devo scrivere sudo bla bla /sda1?
<megas> non sda?
<jester-> kiefer: mi da che c'è casino voisto che riavvia samba invece di dhcp
<jester-> megas: no
<jester-> devi scrivere sda e poi acceratrti che parta il relativo hd al boot del pc
<megas> io ho scritto sda,ma mi appare missing operating sistem
<kiefer> jester-: provo nel forum, fino ad ora non avevo mai aggiornato, non mi andava di installare da zero
<megas> il problema è sorto in seguito a formattazione del HDD dove c'era ubuntu
<megas> Quindi windows è apposto nel disco C,ma mi fermava il grub rescue
<megas> quindi ho usato questa procedura,ottenendo adesso quest'errore..
<xubuntu182> ciao ragazzi
<jester-> megas: normale visto che il file di conf di grub stava in ubuntu, ma ripristinando mbr dev partire win diretto
<megas> purtroppo questo non accade
<jester-> megas: o parte il disco sbagliato o hai usato /dev/sda1
<Lupo_46> meglio 32 o 64??
<xubuntu182> che server è questo sono collegato tramite firefox..
<megas> no son sicuro di aver scritto sda
<jester-> Lupo_46: se hai cpu a 64 meglio la 64
<jester-> megas: quanti dischi hai nel pc
<megas> 2
<megas> C dove sta windows, e D quello formattato
<jester-> megas: allora fai la stessa operazione su sdb
<Lupo_46> però ho notato che per la 32 ci sono molti più programmi compatibili...non si è ancora lanciato linux sul 6
<jester-> se ancora non parte inverti l'ordine di boot
<megas> Ok jester- grazie mille per l'aiuto che mi stai dando,provo subito^^
<megas> In che modo?
<jester-> Lupo_46: in ubuntu sono pari pari gli stessi
<Lupo_46> forse dal usc ma per il resto c'è grossa disparità rispetto a windows
<jester-> megas: se hai un menu popup pigiano un tasto FX o devi andare nel bios
<megas> Ok effettuo questi test
<megas> Hai ragione,il bootloader,scusami e che nel windows ho tante cose importanti di lavoro ecc..sto andando nel pallone
<Lupo_46> draftsight 6
<Lupo_46> draftsight 6
<xubuntu182> nel caso peggiore tramite una live li recuperi MEGAS
<jester-> megas: male che vada scaricati il grub cd e poi da li avvii winzoz, sempre che non ci siano danni
<Lupo_46> draftsight 64 bit non esiste per ubuntu 64
<megas> Speriamo :(
<kiefer> Lupo_46: se proprio hai bisogno di quel programma installa la 32
<jester-> megas: comunque con la live se xp non è piallato come filesystem i dati li recuperi
<Lupo_46> ci ho provato ma non so farlo
<kiefer> Lupo_46: ma draftsight è freesofrware
<megas> Ok jester- con fdisk vedo..6 sda e un sdb che mi elenca come Device boot..
<kiefer> ?
<jester-> megas: cosa stai usando adesso
<megas> Ho appena effettuato il comando sudo fdisk -l
<megas> e uso il programma ms-sys per ripristinare
<jester-> kiefer: sudo apt-get install --reisntall network-manager network-manager-gnome
<jester-> megas: sei con il cd live?
<kiefer> jester-: senza cd di installazione?
<jester-> kiefer: dai il comando
<megas> alla chat sono connesso con un altro pc,un netbook con ubuntu
<jester-> centra non il cd
<megas> il pc affianco a me è in live pen
<jester-> megas: allora ti serve comunque il cd installazione desktop
<jester-> megas: da li fai la stessa operazione sul sdb
<megas> Ok provo subito
<jester-> megas: instanto monti da nautilus la partizione xp e recuperi i dati
<megas> Si i dati sono tutti apposto
<jester-> e come li vedi
<megas> Mh c'e il file bootmgr
<jester-> adesso
<megas> Ho montato la partizione sull altro pc *che è quello che sto provando a recuperare*
<jester-> megas: e come
<jester-> visto che il p in pratica non è in rete
<megas> Ho avviato il live cd di ubuntu,ho messo prova senza installare,e posso usarlo perfettamente
<Lupo_46> @kiefer si è un freesoftware
<ubottu-it> Lupo_46: Error: "kiefer" is not a valid command.
<alessio> raga mi potreste fare un favore?? mi servirebbe sapere il comando del suono di login, basta guardare in applicazioni d'avvio... :D grazie
<Lupo_46> kiefer: si è un free software
<megas> jester-: sto provando il comando..
<megas> c'e tensione haaha
<alessio> raga con     sudo cp /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/* /usr/share/sounds/ non riesco a ripristinare il suono d'avvio =(
<kiefer> Lupo_46: mi sembra ci sia una licenza, quando fai il download ti chiede di accettare i termini della licenza che non è free , mi sembra che puoi scaricare il pacchetto deb o mi sbaglio?
<xubuntu182> HO TESTATO NELL'INTIMITÀ LA DERIVATA XUBUNTU 11.10,    DEVO DIRE CHE È LA MIGLIORE DISTRIBUZIONE UBUNTU IN AASOLUTO
<megas> jester-: c'e un problema quando provo sdb mi dice che is an unknown boot record..
<Lupo_46> kefer: non ti sbagli. ma è gratuito comunque non paghi nulla per scaricarlo
<megas> che faccio? :( reinstallo ubuntu nel D? sperando che si sistemi tutto?
<kiefer> Lupo_46: a non paghi, ma non è free. ok
<Lupo_46> no non è freeware ma è free nel senso che non paghi
<Lupo_46> ahahahahah
<megas> Qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente aiutarmi?
<Lupo_46> kiefer: poi ad esempio per installare adobe flash player se vai sul sito ufficiale il pacchetto a 64 bit non c'è...ti dice come compilare tu
<kiefer> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/937534/
<kiefer> Lupo_46: esiste ancora flash? quand'è che tutto passerà a html5? :-)
<Lupo_46> non ne ho idea...per il momento esiste
<Lupo_46> senti un pò ma ad esempio i driver ati si trovano per ubuntu?? io l'ultima volta che li ho installati ho combinato un casino
<kiefer> Lupo_46: scusa ma sono la persona sbagliata per quanto riguarda i driver proprietari (ora)
<megas> kiefer: potresti aiutarmi?
<Bebe> salve
<Bebe> qlkn può aiutarmi? :O
<Lupo_46> salve
<Lupo_46> c'è qualcuno della puglia??
<jester-> !qualcuno | Bebe
<ubot-it> Bebe: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Lupo_46> Bebe: di che parli?
<Cristian> olaz
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-20
<akis24> buongiorno
<glpiana> ola
<newbie_> ciao qualcuno usa quanta?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | newbie_
<ubot-it> newbie_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<newbie_> glpiana, dato che questo non è il canale di supporto di quanta, e lì non mi risponde nessuno, mi informo prima se qualcuno lo conosce/usa per evitare di sentirmi dire "newbie_ questo non è il canale di supporto di quanta" :)
<glpiana> newbie_, oki, ma qui il qualcuno non funziona. fai la tua domanda spiegando il tuo problema. se poi l'argomento viene considerato off topic ti si indica di chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> ;)
<newbie_> -_-
<newbie_> usando quanta, come creare un link ipertestuale su di un'immagine? (con dreamweaver si poteva fare)
<glpiana> newbie_, oki, sei off topic :D
<glpiana> !chat | newbie_
<ubot-it> newbie_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<newbie_> oddio questa è pazzia
<newbie_> ma veramente...
<glpiana> newbie_, perchè dici questo?
<glpiana> newbie_, la tua domanda su quanta poteva essere anche a riguardo di problemi di installazione
<glpiana> nel qual caso poteva essere in topic
<glpiana> ma visto che non ho la sfera di cristallo... :)
<newbie_> ok... grazie... ciao...
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Cristian> olaz
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<tegra> ciao
<tegra> qualcuno di voi mi sa dire se la live cd della 10.10 funziona sulla ps3 ?
<jester-> tegra: no lo so, ma posso sapere a quale pro linux circa ps3?
<tegra> beh è pur sempre un hardware buono
<jester-> si ma cosa ti serve linux su una ps3
<massimo18> mha
<tegra> boh per provare..
<tegra> a vedere se va
<tegra> ho letto che è una iso per ps3
<massimo18> tegra cerca su google ci sono 2000 guide
<tegra> eh ho cercato
<jester-> tegra:  quindi usare la ps3 come pc?
<tegra> jester-, si anche..
<jester-> tegra: perchè senza linux?
<jester-> tegra: continuo a non capirne lo scopo
<tegra> jester-, perchè tu cosa ci fai con ubuntu
<tegra> un po' di tutto no..
<jester-> tegra: quello che ci faccio con winzoz e osx
<jester-> ne opiu ne meno, piu meno che piu
<Holden> tegra, nel wiki c'è questa pagina, magari può esserti di aiuto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<jester-> una ps3 non serve solo per giochi?
<massimo18> jester-, anche per lanciare i missili :)
<jester-> ho provato a fargli fare il caffè e lavare i piatti ma non ne vuole sapere
<tegra> Holden, quindi non si può ?
<tegra> dice che non si possono far partire
<tegra> altri OS..
<Holden> tegra, non ho una ps3, ho solo cercato su google "ubuntu ps3" ed è venuta fuori quella pagina
<tegra> ah ok grazie
<Holden> tegra, da qui in poi "you're on your own"
<Cristian> ciao
<tegra> ciao
<Cristian> ciao tegra
<tegra> lucid-desktop-powerpc+ps3.iso sto scaricando questa
<tegra> speriamo funzioni
<tegra> è di febbraio
<Angelforget> certo che va tegra
<tegra> niente non parte..
<[IRA]Divina> ciao
<enzotib> !ciao | [IRA]Divina
<ubot-it> [IRA]Divina: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<[IRA]Divina> sapete come posso risolvere l'errore 400 Bad Request ogni volta che tento di postare qualcosa sul forum, con qualsiasi browser?
<enzotib> [IRA]Divina, solo da ubuntu?
<[IRA]Divina> si
<[IRA]Divina> da windows funziona
<enzotib> [IRA]Divina, hai qualche estensione di firefox installata?
<[IRA]Divina> adblock plus
<[IRA]Divina> ma ne con chromium ne con epiphany funziona
<[IRA]Divina> enzotib: mi da sempre lo stesso errore 400 Bad request
<enzotib> [IRA]Divina, prova dalla sessione guest, oppure da un altro utente
<[IRA]Divina> ok, enzotib torno tra poco
<[IRA]Divina> niente
<[IRA]Divina> enzotib: stesso errore anche da guest session
<enzotib> [IRA]Divina, ho letto, ma non so cosa può essere
<[IRA]Divina> enzotib: dicevo, niente da fare :(
<enzotib> [IRA]Divina, ed io dicevo che non so cosa può essere
<[IRA]Divina> enzotib: nemmeno io
<[IRA]Divina> è una cosa frustrante ora che mi serve
<enzotib> [IRA]Divina, ma usi un proxy?
<[IRA]Divina> enzotib: non che io sappia...
<[IRA]Divina> perche comunque se da windows posso farlo tranquillamente... cioè assurdo...
<[IRA]Divina> enzotib: quando qualche giorno fa provai kubuntu questa cosa non succedeva, ora che ricordo
<enzotib> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,444188.0.html
<[IRA]Divina> enzotib: vuoi vedere che succede quando imposto un tempo minore sugli altri pc
<[IRA]Divina> nel senso mi collego da altri pc e dimposto un ora
<[IRA]Divina> mmh..
<enzotib> [IRA]Divina, che versione di ubuntu? ed è completamente aggiornato?
<[IRA]Divina> la 12.04, aggiornatissima
<[IRA]Divina> comunque ho provato a sloggarmi dal forum e riloggarmi sembrerebbe funzionare perche ho postato.
<[IRA]Divina> vediamo un po la magia quanto dura.
<enzotib> [IRA]Divina, comunque è una beta, può anche dipendere da quello
<[IRA]Divina> enzotib: niente non va. eh lo so che è una beta ma è un bug assurdo... dovrei segnalarlo?
<[IRA]Divina> pff
<[IRA]Divina> ecco nemmeno ubuntu-bug funziona...
<nicotano> salve
<[IRA]Divina> ciao
<[IRA]Divina> ubuntu-bug è buggato.
<sergios> salve a tutti, per evitare di fare sovrainstallazioni, come faccio a sapere se un pacchetto è già installato nel sistema?
<enzotib> sergios, non faresti comunque una sovrainstallazione, il sistema ti informerebbe che è già installato
<enzotib> sergios, comunque dpkg -l | nome
<sergios> enzotib grazie :)
<glpiana> ola
<BeBe> Salve a tutti
<BeBe> qualcuno è presente per aiutarmi?
<enzotib> !nessuno | BeBe
<ubot-it> BeBe: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<rox> buonasera
<rox> qualcuno può aiutarmi per attivare la webcam su il mio samsung con ubunto 11
<bodhibob> !webcam | rox
<ubot-it> rox: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<glpiana> ola
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<cyberEl> Salve, sono su 11.10 con gnome 3,  quando cerco un programma dalla shell nei risultati ho doppie icone per alcuni programmi, p.e. Document viewer ed Evince o Eye of gnome ed Image viewer che praticamente aprono lo stesso programma, esiste modo per togliere le doppie icone? puo essere lo stesso programma installato 2 volte durante l installazione del Gnome 3?
<enzotib> cyberEl, i programmi non si possono installare due volte
<cyberEl> questo sapevo pure io, con le doppie icone come posso fare?
<enzotib> cyberEl, non uso gnome3, quindi non so
<cyberEl> ok, grazie! buona serata!
<robytrevi> cyberEl: che versione della shell?
<cyberEl> un attimo....
<cyberEl> ho la 3.2.2.1
<robytrevi> cyberEl: solo alcuni programmi sono doppi? o tutti?
<cyberEl> solo alcuni, e sono doppie le icone! se consideriamo le icone come shortcuts aprono gli stessi programmi! (e la stessa versione p.e. le icone del Document Viewer ed Evince aprono il Document Viewer 3.2.1)
<robytrevi> cyberEl: Dai un'occhiata qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73638/duplicate-icons-in-gnome-shell
<cyberEl> grazie robytrevi, risolto!
<robytrevi> cyberEl: con quale metodo?
<cyberEl> In the Activities Menu, search for the "Main Menu" app, then uncheck or delete the categories you see selected under Debian.  Veloce ed efficiente!
<cyberEl> non ho cancellato, ho tolto soltanto il mark
<cyberEl> rodytrevi usi gnome 3? hai installato la 3.4? funziona bene ho ha dei bug?
<robytrevi> cyberEl: ho pangolin in virtualbox (con gnome-shell 3.4). Sono ancora poche le estensioni compatibili. Ma la shell funziona bene
<cyberEl> grazie!
<mickysantomax> Salve
<mickysantomax> ho un problema con una versione vecchia di Ubntu
<mickysantomax> Ubuntu
<mickysantomax> preciamente la versione
<mickysantomax> 9.10
<FloodBotIt1> mickysantomax: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mickysantomax> ok scusa, il mio problema è che quando provo a fare apt-get install sendmail non mi trova i pacchetti e l'installazione fallisce
<bodhibob> le versioni normali durano 18 mesi la 9.10 eè un anno che non è più supportata
<bodhibob> non ci sono più i repo
<mickysantomax> si lo so, però è una macchina server e non posso aggiornarla, cosa posso fare ? Anche se faccio apt-get upgrade mi va in errore
<bodhibob> non ci sono più i repo
<mickysantomax> non c'è la possibilità di specificare l'URL delle nuove REPO ?
<bodhibob> aggiorni alla 10.04
<mickysantomax> lo posso fare da prompt? Se si, come ?
<bodhibob> si solo che non ricordo il comando
<bodhibob> mickysantomax, sudo do-release-upgrade
<mickysantomax> grazie
<eblastic> 'sera, sto cercando di firmare il codice di condotta e sono arrivato al punto della creazione del file .asc ma non riesco ad aprirlo come devo fare?
<mickysantomax> bodhibob, si è aperta una schermata in cui dice:
<mickysantomax> A new version of configuration file /etc/dbconfig-common/config is available, but the version installed currently has been locally modified.What do you want to do about modified configuration file config?
<mickysantomax> install the package maintainer's version
<mickysantomax> keep the local version currently installed
<mickysantomax> show the differences between the versions
<mickysantomax> show a side-by-side difference between the versions
<mickysantomax> start a new shell to examine the situation
<FloodBotIt1> mickysantomax: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<eblastic> scusate il disturbo ho risolto con gedit
<bodhibob> il primo
<mickysantomax> ah ok grazie
<mickysantomax> bodhibob, grazie mille, ha funzionato
<loan> ciao a tutti
<loan> avrei una domanda
<loan> oggi tramite mail mi è stata inviata la licenza d'uso per il programma mathematica
<loan> e un link per l'installazione
<loan> ora, mi trovo di aver scaricato un file.sh
<loan> ma lo dovrei eseguire?
<attempt> +
<loan> ho uno scripting di 1.3 GByte
<Rainman> Helpp!
<bodhibob> lollo64it, in terminale ./nomefile.sh
<bodhibob> lollo64it, scusa
<mbr-chess> Ciao a tutti.
<mbr-chess> Posso chiedere aiuto per amule?
<Carlin0> !chat | mbr-chess
<ubot-it> mbr-chess: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> !amule | mbr-chess
<ubot-it> mbr-chess: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<mbr-chess> Grazie. Adesso provo. Ciao a tutti
<mbr-chess> Ho una domanda. Mi capitano due tipi di freeze: uno di una quindicina di secondi (lo schermo diventa grigio chiaro) e poi si riprende tutto; l'altro invece mi si chiudono tutti i prg e non c'è verso di fare nulla (devo proprio resettare da case) Cosa potrebbe essere?
<cristian_c> mbr-chess, dovresti postare il contenuto del file Xorg.0.log
<cristian_c> volevo porvi una questione:
<mbr-chess> Dove lo trovo? se lo cerco da solo ci metto un po' di tempo.
<cristian_c> mbr-chess, in /var/log
<mbr-chess> Vado ...
<cristian_c> ho letto un bel po' di documentazione, ma configurare i gesti del touchpad non sembra molto facile
<cristian_c> per esempio non riesco ad attivare il circular scrolling
<cristian_c> ho utilizzato i seguenti comandi:
<cristian_c> xinput set-int-prop 12 CircularScrolling 8 1
<cristian_c> xinput set-int-prop 12 CircScrollTrigger 8 3
<cristian_c> qual'è il sistema per farlo funzionare?
<mbr-chess> E' grosso, cosa ti interessa in particolare?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | mbr-chess
<ubot-it> mbr-chess: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> postalo tutto
<mbr-chess> cristian_c, ecco:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/938894/
<cristian_c> mbr-chess, è veramente corto, appena 32 secondi
<mbr-chess> cristian_c, a me sembrava lunghissimo ... si vede che sono proprio una new-entry
<daryl0> eccomi
<Angelforget> eccoci
<Angelforget> cmq e un bel lavoro daryl0
<daryl0> quanti anni hai Angel?
<Cristian> ciao
<cristian_c> mbr-chess, è strano perché non ho visto nulla di strano nel log
<mbr-chess> cristian_c, il fatto che Ubuntu 11.10 è installato su un vecchio disco IDE da 80Gb (è un'installazione per imparare in attesa di 12.04 che penso di mettere su un'altro disco IDE da 160Gb per poi definitivamente su SSD) potrebbe avere influenza?
<cristian_c> mbr-chess, dovresti postare la porzione del syslog che si riferisce al momento del freeze
<attempt> ssd laciali perdere.
<Cristian> attempt, io lo ho ......
<attempt> eh Cristian ti conosco...
<mbr-chess> attempt, me lo sono regalato per natale quando ancora usavo winzozz ... Adesso è li, in stand-by, un samsung 830 da 64Gb.
<Cristian> no lo dicevo nel senso che non vedo queste contro indicazioni a usare ssd
<attempt> in chat Cristian
<mbr-chess> cristian_c, dovè il syslog?
<cristian_c> mbr-chess, in /var/log
<mbr-chess> cristian_c, questo è veramente grosso (600K) e, in effetti ho trovato la parola frozen diverse volte. Può essere?
<mbr-chess> cristian_c, ecco un esempio: ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
<mbr-chess> cristian_c, altro esempio: ata4: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4040000 action 0xe frozen t1
<cristian_c> mbr-chess, è importante l'orario
<mbr-chess> cristian_c, l'ultimo ieri alle 19:13:44
<mbr-chess> cristian_c, ecco la riga completa: Apr 20 19:13:44 mbrchess-desktop kernel: [12599.008055] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
<cristian_c> mbr-chess, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/285892
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 285892 in udev "ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x807f SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen (dup-of: 965213)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 965213 in linux "ata1.00: exception Emask 0x50 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x480800 action 0x6 frozen" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mbr-chess> cristian_c, grazie! Adesso leggo tutto e, se del caso, ritorno domani.
<asd_> #nettare
<mbr-chess> Buona notte a tutti.
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-21
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho letto un bel po' di documentazione, ma configurare i gesti del touchpad non sembra molto facile
<cristian_c> per esempio non riesco ad attivare il circular scrolling
<cristian_c> ho utilizzato i seguenti comandi:
<cristian_c> xinput set-int-prop 12 CircularScrolling 8 1
<cristian_c> xinput set-int-prop 12 CircScrollTrigger 8 3
<cristian_c> qual'è il sistema per farlo funzionare?
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata
<cristian_c> un'altra domanda:
<cristian_c> non mi è chiaro come poter usare moonlight su midori
<cristian_c> nella pagina del download sono presenti soltanto i pacchetti per firefox e chromium
<cristian_c> qualcuno di voi ha usato midori con moonlight?
<ErVito_> enzotib:
<enzotib> ciao ErVito_
<Guest4012> un saluto al canale
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<esulu> ciao jester-
<jester-> ciao esulu
<DD3my> buongiorno
<DD3my> avrei un problema da risolvere con virtualbox
<jester-> dica
<Guest4012> spara :)
<DD3my> allora quando apro virtualbox e faccio partire il mio programma in questo caso windows
<DD3my> mi dice questo
<DD3my> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<DD3my> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<DD3my> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<DD3my> as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<FloodBotIt1> DD3my: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<DD3my> http://paste.ubuntu.com/939423/
<jester-> DD3my: vbox installato da repo o da sito oracle
<DD3my> virtual box l ho installato tramite
<DD3my> la guida
<DD3my> che c'è nel sito di ubuntu
<jester-> DD3my: la guida indica due alternative
<jester-> DD3my: comunque se cerca dkms e non c'è significa che non hai una ubuntu
<DD3my> sto installando dkms
<DD3my> riavvio e vi dico se ci sono ancora problemi con virtual box
<DD3my> mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<jester-> DD3my: ubuntu ha dkms installato di defualt e funza
<DD3my> bene e allora perche il mio non va?
<DD3my> se da terminale do il seguente comando '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<DD3my> mi esce questo
<jester-> DD3my: se hai installato dkms non hai una ubuntu
<DD3my> http://paste.ubuntu.com/939437/
<DD3my> ho ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> e che ne sappiamo circa altre distro derivate e non
<jester-> DD3my: a parte che nella 11.10 quel comando è rimpiazzato da server sua: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<jester-> da service, usa:*
<jester-> DD3my: e aggiungi user al gruppo vboxusers se ricordo bene i virtualboxursers che sia
<DD3my> non ho capito
<DD3my> comunque ho dato il comando che mi hai detto ed è uscito questo
<DD3my> demy@DDemy:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<DD3my> [sudo] password for demy:
<DD3my>  * Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules                                    [ OK ]
<DD3my>  * Uninstalling old VirtualBox DKMS kernel modules                       [ OK ]
<DD3my>  * Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMS
<FloodBotIt1> DD3my: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<jester-> poi sudo adduser iltuouser vboxusers
<DD3my> poi mi ha scritto starting virtualbox kernel modules
<jester-> sempre non hai installato la ose, nel qual caso non va bene
<DD3my> io ho la oracle Mv virtual box
<DD3my> altrimenti rimuovo il tutto
<DD3my> e la rinstallo
<DD3my> fatto sta jester
<DD3my> dopo che ho dato il comando sudo ecc..
<DD3my> ora rifunziona tranquillamente
<jester-> certo
<DD3my> e mi puoi spiegare il perche?
<jester-> DD3my: senza sudo non puoi scrivere fuori
<jester-> e quel comando compila i moduli e li scrive in / non nella home
<DD3my> capito.. comunque grazie jester
<jester-> ds nada
<alessio> ciao raga uso ubuntu 11.10 con gnome 3, qualcuno mi potrebbe dire come installare gnome 3.4 senza usare i ppa?? basta installarlo col live cd?? io sapevo che con il live cd lo potevi solo testare... O.o
<tiziana> #primoz
<ValerioMatrix> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema nel configurare il mio server ftp. Devo installare un modulo in drupal, ma ogni volta mi da errore. Mi hanno detto di configurare proftpd ma non ci riesco. Utilizzo lampp
<ValerioMatrix> come posso fare?
<bodhibob> !ftp
<ubot-it> ftp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<ValerioMatrix> ok... però se voglio usare proftpd visto che c'e l'ho già installato con lampp? sempre se non è un problema
<Lunotto> Ciao a tutti
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: lampp?
<ValerioMatrix> si, perchè?
<remix_tj> hai installati il software di serie con ubuntu o robacce come xampp & co?
<ValerioMatrix> eh già... le mie conoscenze sono ancora limitate
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: sai che di serie su ubuntu ci sono già tutti i software del caso (php, mysql, apache, proftpd)?
<remix_tj> hai installato quelli vero?
<ValerioMatrix> no, sapevo ci fosse apache, ma per comodità, visto che in ambiente win usavo xampp, ho scaricato xampp per linux
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: vabbè, se vuoi ti do un consiglio su come fare
<flaus> ciao
<ValerioMatrix> magari...
<remix_tj> allora
<flaus> a chi posso chiedere un consiglio?
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: se non sbaglio, aprendo il terminale puoi dare il comando "sudo tasksel" e selezionare "LAMP Server"
<Siphion> !chiedi | flaus
<ubot-it> flaus: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<remix_tj> per installare i pacchetti di serie di ubuntu
<remix_tj> comunque ValerioMatrix questo solo dopo aver disinstallato xammp
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: bisogna vedere però nel dettaglio quale è il tuo problema con proftpd
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: hai provato a collegarti con un client ftp per vedere se ti lascia entrare?
<ValerioMatrix> aspetta... ho creato un post nel forum, adesso ti scrivo il link
<ValerioMatrix> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,518328.msg4049695.html#msg4049695
<remix_tj> guarda che oggi lo chiudono il forum, quindi c'e' un altissimissima possibilità che non ti risponda nessuno :-)
<remix_tj> allora ValerioMatrix
<flaus> ok grazie!! Ho un pc portatitile vaio, serie pcg-..... che ha circa sei anni, sul quale vorrei installare ubuntu o kubuntu o un'altro derivato e vorrei sapere se qualcuno ha un consiglio su quale versione scaricare esatamente e quali caratteristiche tecniche sono più adatte ad un portatile, anche dal punto di vista compatibilità hardware.... grazie!!!!
<remix_tj> flaus: prova con ubuntu desktop, dovrebbe andare bene
<flaus> 64 o 32 bit? 11 o 10.??
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: apri un terminale
<ValerioMatrix> ok
<remix_tj> flaus: beh, 32 bit per andare sul sicuro, prendi l'ultima
<remix_tj> se ti va di aspettare qualche giorno
<remix_tj> rilasciano la nuova versione
<remix_tj> così sei già all'ultimo
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: dal terminale poi fai ftp localhost
<remix_tj> inserisci il tuo utente e la tua password e vediamo se funziona
<flaus> il problema che il pc lo userà mia sorella che non è così spigliata nel maneggiare i pc, se la nuova versione è abbastanza intuitiva posso aspettare, confermi? che succede se scelgo 64bit?
<ValerioMatrix> si è connesso
<Carlin0> flaus, cpu e ram ?
<ValerioMatrix> remix_tj: ora cosa devo fare?
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: il collegamento con utente e password ha funzionato quindi?
<remix_tj> se fai ls
<remix_tj> ti stampa le cartelle della tua home?
<flaus> CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU U1400 1.20GHz RAM: non riesco a trovare perchè uso una swap, si può fare anche con ubuntu?
<remix_tj> flaus: non importa, installa ubuntu 32 bit, va bene quello
<ValerioMatrix> mi stampa le cartelle di htdocs
<ValerioMatrix> dentro xampp
<ValerioMatrix> non so se rendo?
<michele_> salve a tutti
<michele_> ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti...http://paste.ubuntu.com/939684/
<michele_> ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti http://paste.ubuntu.com/939684/
<enzotib> michele_, jaunty non è più supportato
<michele_>  enzotib che dovrei fare?
<enzotib> michele_, se proprio vuoi tenerlo, puoi aggiornare i repository verso old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ValerioMatrix> remix_tj: ci sei?
<michele_> enzotib no dovrei rimuoverlo
<enzotib> michele_, prego?
<flaus> Grazie!! buon proseguimento!
<michele_> non mi servono aggiornamenti di jaunty
<enzotib> michele_, fa vedere il contenuto di /etc/apt/sources.list
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: ho capito, e l'errore che ti da drupal qual è quindi?
<michele_> enzotib ok 2 minuti
<ValerioMatrix>  Error installing / updating
<ValerioMatrix> File Transfer failed, reason: Cannot create directory /drupal-7.12/sites/all/modules/views
<ValerioMatrix> ho provato con i permessi ma mi da lo stesso errore
<ValerioMatrix> e tutti mi hanno detto che il server ftp
<michele_> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/939698/
<enzotib> michele_, non è tutto
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: non è un problema del server ftp
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: sempre dal collegamento ftp fai ls /
<enzotib> michele_, o per lo meno la prima riga che hai postato non è corretta, non funzionerebbe se fosse realmente così
<remix_tj> poi pastami l'output
<remix_tj> !paste | ValerioMatrix
<ubot-it> ValerioMatrix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<michele_> enzotib ho paura di si
<ValerioMatrix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/939702/
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: riprova :-)
<ValerioMatrix> a dare il comando o a fare cosa?
<enzotib> michele_, come lo hai aperto?
<ValerioMatrix> ora mi dice: Not connected.
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: prova a rifare il collegamento, forse ti ha scollegato per timeout
<remix_tj> poi gli dai di nuovo ls / e mi dai l'output
<michele_> enzotib ho aperto direttamente il file acedendo dalla cartella, ho seguito il percorso
<ValerioMatrix> remi_tj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/939709/
<enzotib> michele_, cioè con gedit?
<michele_> si
<enzotib> michele_, allora fai "Seleziona tutto" e poi "Copia"
<michele_> enzotib scusami adesso dovrebbe essere tutto http://paste.ubuntu.com/939713/
<enzotib> michele_, tu hai 11.10, cioè oneiric?
<michele_> si
<enzotib> michele_, hai anche una riga "natty" che non dovrebbe esserci
<michele_> enzotib la cancello con gedit?
<enzotib> michele_, no
<enzotib> michele_, devi aprirlo con permessi di amministratore
<enzotib> michele_, se vuoi ti do io un comando per farlo da terminale
<michele_> ok
<enzotib> michele_, chiudi gedit
<michele_> ok
<ValerioMatrix> remix_tj, ti quadra?
<enzotib> michele_, sudo sed -i '/natty\|jaunty/d' /etc/apt/sources.list
<michele_> enzotib fatto
<enzotib> michele_, vai di update, e vedi se dà ancora errore
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: come mai c'e' una cartella con user 6226?
<remix_tj> mi sa che hai un problema di permessi
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: vai sul filesystem e cerca dove c'e' la cartella drupal-7.12
<ValerioMatrix> non te lo so dire... a dire la verità ci capisco poco e niente... da win facevo con un attimo, qui invece
<ValerioMatrix> è tutto diverso....
<remix_tj> e dai il comando
<ValerioMatrix> la cartella druopal ce l'ho in /opt/lampp/htdocs
<remix_tj> sudo chown -r $(whoami) drupal-7.12/
<remix_tj> ok
<remix_tj> allora
<remix_tj> sudo cd /opt/lampp/htdocs/
<remix_tj> no, questo senza sudo
<remix_tj> cd /opt/lampp/htdocs/
<nannes> ciao
<remix_tj> sudo chown -r $(whoami) drupal-7.12/
<nannes> C'è un modo per vedere dietro gli asterischi delle password su gnome?
<michele_> enzotib nessun errore però non mi ha selezionato alcun aggiornamento ed il gestore aggiornamenti mi riporta sempre che sono 32 giorni dall'ultimo
<ValerioMatrix> mi dice opzione  -r non valida
<enzotib> michele_, fammi vedere tutto l'output del comando
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: -R scusa
<michele_> enzotib un attimo che avevo chiuso il terminale
<ValerioMatrix> ok, l'ha preso! ora?
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: riprova da drupal l'aggiornamento dei moduli
<ValerioMatrix> stesso errore
<remix_tj> con che utente/password si collega drupal?
<ValerioMatrix> in che senso?
<ValerioMatrix> con quello dell'admin
<michele_> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/939729/
<enzotib> michele_, non dovresti usare i proposed
<enzotib> michele_, forse per questo non hai aggiornamenti, sei già "avanti"
<enzotib> michele_, se fai sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, cosa esce?
<michele_> enzotib tutto 0
<enzotib> michele_, fa vedere
<michele_> enzotib Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<michele_> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<michele_> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<michele_> Calcolo dell'aggiornamento... Eseguito
<michele_> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<FloodBotIt1> michele_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<michele_> enzotib tolgo i proposed?
<enzotib> michele_, apt-cache policy openssl, su pastebin
<enzotib> michele_, controlliamo questo pacchetto perché a me è stato aggiornato ieri, così vediamo tu che versione hai
<michele_> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/939739/
<enzotib> michele_, è a posto, togli i proposed e vivi felice
<michele_> enzotib ti ringrazio tantissimo
<enzotib> prego
<xiaoy> qual'è il canale di ubuntu-it per le chat fuori argomento ubuntu?
<remix_tj> !chat | xiaoy
<ubot-it> xiaoy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix:
<ValerioMatrix> remix_tj: ecomi
<ValerioMatrix> eccomi*
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: drupal per collegarsi in ftp gli avrai dato delle informazioni, no? tipo server ftp, utente, password
<ValerioMatrix> le ho date alla configurazione di xampp no a drupal
<ValerioMatrix> in ftp utilizzo il nome di default cioè nobody e ho inserito una pw
<ValerioMatrix> la porta di default è la 21
<ValerioMatrix> remix_tj: dimmi tu
<remix_tj> su drupal?
<ValerioMatrix> no, non me le ha chieste
<remix_tj> mi sa che non funziona semplicemente perchè non sai bene cosa stai facendo, non perchè non funziona proftpd
<ValerioMatrix> e non saprei nemmeno come fare
<remix_tj> beh ValerioMatrix deve chiedertele, altrimenti non sa come collegarsi
<ValerioMatrix> remix_tj: non so nemmeno da dove cominciare, su internet ho cercat ma invano, comunque da quando ho messo il comando sudo chown -R... mi da un errore riguardo gli aggiornamenti
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: questa è un ottima guida, prova a seguire questa https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: segui quella guida, effettuando l'installazione manuale di drupal
<remix_tj> (non quella con i pacchetti debian, per intenderci)
<ValerioMatrix> remix_tj: con questa guida devo togliere xampp o no?
<remix_tj> ValerioMatrix: certo che devi toglierlo
<ValerioMatrix> quindi devo ricominciare da capo....
<ValerioMatrix> adesso mi metto sotto...
<ValerioMatrix> per adesso grazie :)
<MagoSargas> ciao a tutti!!!
<lightbox> ciao, c'è un modo per verificare l'integrità dei pacchetti installati ?
<lightbox> il mio problema è che non riesco ad avviare gnome-shell
<lightbox> mi parte gnome2
<lightbox> credo di avere dei file corrotti da qualche parte... servire un utility che mi fa il checck di tutto l'installato
<enzotib> !info debsums
<ubot-it> debsums (source: debsums): tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.49 (oneiric), package size 54 kB, installed size 324 kB
<enzotib> lightbox, ^^
<lightbox> si conoscevo debsums ma purtroppo ha diverse mancanze... però meglio di nulla
<lightbox> enzotib: grazie ^_^
<enzotib> prego
<lightbox> riproviamo
<lightbox> ok risolto, era che avevo cambiato kernel e non avevo reinstallato i driver NVIDIA
<frigiu> salve, sono passato da ubuntu a mint lisa e mi si è inchodato il puntatore del mouse, quancuno sa aiutarmi ? Non posso usarlo e adesso sono stato costretto a far partire windows xp
<enzotib> !chat | frigiu
<ubot-it> frigiu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<frigiu> ok, grazie, e scusate
<enzotib> frigiu, hai provato ad attaccarlo ad un altro ingresso usb?
<enzotib> ok, intendevo scrivere di là
<alessio> raga qualcuno può dirmi come si installa gnome 3.4 su ubuntu 11.10?? grazie :D
<enzotib> alessio, gnome 3.4 non è nei repo, quindi niente supporto
<alessio> ma sul sito di gnome 3.4 continuano a dire released di qui released di la ma c'è soltanto il live cd -.-'
<alessio> enzotib, potresti dirmi se il mio sourcelist è pulito e se non ci sono repo dannosi
<alessio> ??
<enzotib> alessio, postalo
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessio> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/939857/
<enzotib> alessio, usi cairo-dock?
<alessio> enzotib, yes :D
<enzotib> comunque la penultima riga, i proposed, sono da evitare
<enzotib> poi bisognerebbe vedere se hai altro in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<alessio> enzotib, come controllo /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ mi dice che non è un file ma una directory
<enzotib> alessio, infatti, devi elencare i file *.list che ci sono dentro
<alessio> enzotib, ah ok :D
<alessio> enzotib, medibuntu.list, oneric-partner.list,oneric-partner.list.save,ricotz-testing-oneric.list, ricotz-testing.oneric.list.save, ubuntu mozilla-security-ppa-oneric.list, ubuntu-mozilla-security-ppa.oneric.list.save
<enzotib> alessio, pastebin
<alessio> enzotib, eh vabbuò ormai :D
<enzotib> alessio, il criterio è di togliere tutto quello che non usi e non ti serve
<alessio> enzotib, ok tipo ricotz, li avevo messi solo per vedere se erano di terze parti senza aggiornare gnome
<enzotib> i .save è come se non ci fossero, gli altri, quelli che non usi li dovresti rimuovere
<alessio> enzotib, una volta visto che nel sourcelist me lo indicava come di terze parti allora l'ho tolto
<alessio> enzotib, ah ok, ma tipo io usa firefox, ma l'ho installato dall'ubuntu software center quindi posso levarlo??
<enzotib> alessio, che versione di firefox usi? tutto quello che portano quei files lo puoi installare dal software center, è fatto apposta
<alessio> enzotib, si si infatti l'avevo solo usato perchè non era in italiano ma poi ho risolto in un'altro modo :D grazie enzo sei un geniaccio =)
<alessio> enzotib, ma avendo tutti questi file non posso aggiornare gnome?? http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/core/3.4/3.4.1/sources/
<enzotib> non lo so
<alessio> enzotib, siccome ora il problema è che non riesco più ad installare le estensioni per gnome, siccome mi dice che non è aggiornato, ma per aggiornarlo bisogna per forza usare quei maledettissimi ppa di ricotz, comunque per i proposed basta che tolgo la spunta e cancello la penultima riga?? o ormai il danno è fatto??
<enzotib> alessio, qualche pacchetto dai proposed probabilmente ce lo avrai installato, ma col tempo vengono sostituiti con gli aggiornamenti normali
<alessio> enzotib, quindi non c'è alcun modo per aggiornare a gnome 3.4 senza i ppa di ricotz??
<alessio> enzotib, grazie 1000 per l'aiuto ciao :D
<Valerio> remix_tj: ci sei
<sil> buonasera..siccome windows non si avviava per un problema di hardware ho copiato alcuni file tramite ubuntu, ora vorrei eliminarli definitivamente dal pc. come si fa?
<Valerio> remix_tj: ho installato il tutto, pare che funziona... però dimmi sul server e-mail che ho configurato dovevo mettere la mia vera e-mail?
<Valerio> ragazzi qual'è il nome utente e la password di default in un server ftp?
<MagoSargas> ti devi connottere al server ftp? e di chi?
<Valerio> il mio
<Valerio> quello in locale
<Valerio> localhost
<MagoSargas> che server hai?
<MagoSargas> di solito è nulla
<Valerio> proftpd credo... ho installato da terminale server-lamp
<MagoSargas> di solito quando installi un server ti viene chisto di configurare l'utente e password
<MagoSargas> hai provato la password tua di root
<Valerio> si e non va
<MagoSargas> profpd l'hai unito insieme al server apache
<Valerio> cioè se dò il comando da terminale tutto ok
<Valerio> però se voglio scaricare la stessa cosa direttamente da drupal
<Valerio> mi da di inserire user e password
<Valerio> inserisco l'unica che ho messo e non va
<Valerio> da terminale posso risalire al user e password?
<MagoSargas> password nulla non te l'accetta
<MagoSargas> cosa gestisci un server web
<Valerio> no
<MagoSargas> e cosa se posso
<Valerio> no, intendevo la passw
<Valerio> comunque ho installato drupal e per aggiungere i moduli serve un server ftp
<Valerio> tutto qua
<MagoSargas> ha provato il programma filezilla? io mi sono trovato bene
<Valerio> il mio era più una comodita visto che avevo tutto in drupal...
<Valerio> come ti dicevo
<Valerio> posso recuperare il tutto da qualche file?
<MagoSargas> a proposito la posta di connessione metti quella 21
<MagoSargas> scusa porta di connessione
<Valerio> già è impostata
<MagoSargas> è quella configurata per raggiungere la cartella nel server o è un'altra?
<Valerio> mi dice solo porta 21
<MagoSargas> ma il server è sul tuo computer?
<Valerio> si
<MagoSargas> hai virtualhost configurato che tutte le persone possano accederti? perché se è così potresti usare il tuo indirizzo ip di macchina anziché localhost
<Valerio> no... come faccio a vederlo?
<MagoSargas> pagina web... sulla barra degli indirizzi metti il tuo indirizzo ip e fai invio
<MagoSargas> in alternativa sulla barra degli indirizzi metti localhost e vedi cosa appare
<MagoSargas> se ti da errore vuol dire che il server è spento
<Valerio> il server è funzionante
<MagoSargas> con indirizzo ip o localhost
<Valerio> localhost
<JIs> salve
<JIs> c'è qualcuno online?
<JIs> ho un problema
<JIs> con flash
<MagoSargas> è installato?
<JIs> si
<JIs> prima volevo andare su chatroulette
<JIs> e mi è capitato
<JIs> che mi chiedeva
<JIs> conferma
<JIs> o nega
<FloodBotIt1> JIs: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<JIs> e non riuscivo a cliccare niente
<Valerio> MagoSargas: devo staccare... spero di risolvere, domani ti faccio sapere
<Valerio> grazie lo stesso
<Valerio> :)
<Valerio> ciao
<FloodBotIt1> Valerio: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<MagoSargas> ok
<MagoSargas> Valerio: ok
<JIs> cosa dovrei fare?
<JIs> mi servirebbe per stasera chatroulette
<JIs> che devo prepararci una cosa
<MagoSargas> è un gioco d'azzardo e può darsi che ti chiede se sei maggiorenne
<JIs> no
<JIs> non è un gioco d'azzardo
<JIs> è un sito
<JIs> nel quale
<JIs> vedi la gente
<JIs> con le loro webcam
<FloodBotIt1> JIs: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<JIs> in modo random
<JIs> e flash mi chiede
<JIs> se posso consentire
<JIs> al sito
<JIs> di effettuare un accesso
<JIs> alla webcam
<JIs> quando avevo window
<JIs> windows
<FloodBotIt1> JIs: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<JIs> cliccavo tranquillamente su consenti
<JIs> ora non mi fa cliccare nulla
<golfm> salve! chiedo qui, visto che il forum di ubuntu.it è in manutenzione straordinaria. Ho un problema con grub. Lavoro su Kubuntu Maverick. Grub di Maverick fa partire anche altre installazioni di Linux presenti nello stesso disco sda. Oggi ho installato una distro (debian6) in sdd2 (il boot è in sdd1) ma grub di Maverick non vuole vedere sdd1. Per avviare sdd devo intervenire in fase di pre-boot cambiando il disco di boot scelto dal
<JIs> mago puoi aiutarmi?
<MagoSargas> non mi è mai capitato può darsi che il sito stia aggiornando qualche script
<golfm> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<golfm> Nessuno può aiutarmi?
<Debianizzato> Che succede al forum ubuntu? Cambio di piattaforma?
<steff-ubu> yes
<Debianizzato> yeah!! A cosa passate di bello?
<Debianizzato> (scusa se la domandanda l'hanno fatta 2000 volte)
<steff-ubu> phpbb
<Debianizzato> Ok =)..Quanto tempo necessita?
<filo1234> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<peppe84>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<golfm> ragazzi... qualcuno mi può aiutare? visto il forum out of order...
<filo1234> golfm: spiega bene perchè da quello che hai scritto prima non si capisce molto, e ( mica è un ripiego al forum down questo canale ) giusto per...
<golfm> ok filo1234: ci riprovo! Lavoro su Kubuntu Maverick. Il grub di Maverick fa partire anche altre installazioni di Linux ma solo se presenti nello stesso disco (sda). Oggi ho installato debian 6 in sdd2 (il boot è in sdd1).
<golfm> il problema è che con sudo update-grub, grub non "vede" sdd1 e non lo elenca
<filo1234> golfm: e se dai sudo os-prober?
<golfm> filo1234: ora provo...
<golfm> filo1234: una domanda: cosa fa os-prober? non trovo il man...
<filo1234> golfm: cerca gli os installati
<filo1234> golfm: ma io parlo di grub2 e del grub che viene installato con Ubuntu, il grub che viene instalalto con debian non ha os-prober di default
<filo1234> quindi se hai installato il grub, quando hai instalalto debian....
<filo1234> non hai os-prober per cui resinstalal il grub da live di ubuntu
<filo1234> !grub | golfm
<ubot-it> golfm: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<golfm> filo1234: ho installato debian con il suo grub in sdd. Mentre ubuntu è installato in sda
<filo1234> golfm: eh allora stai usando il grub di debian
<golfm> ho controllato e os-prober risulta installato.
<golfm> lo lancio
<filo1234> lancialo
<jester-> golfm: sicuro che parta il disco giusto?
<golfm> mi ha listato solo le installazioni presenti in sda, non debian in sdd
<golfm> filo1234: certo! infatti se volgio far partire debain in sdd, all'accensione del pc devo indiacer al bios, in manuale, una ltro disco di boot
<golfm> filo1234: sono sicuro che sto utilizzando il grub di ubuntu.
<golfm> jester-: sono sicuro che sto utilizzando il grub di ubuntu.
<golfm> filo1234: os-prober mi ha mostrato un elenco con gli os installati solo in sda
<jester-> golfm: solitamente grub2 di ubuntu trova tutto. per debian magari serve qualche altra manovra e dovresti chiedere in #debian-it
<yahhadaaa> saluti !
<golfm> jester-: anche io sapevo così. Anzi, il grub2 di debian, in sdd, vede tutto... ma è installazione di prova. Non è per caso un bug?
<jester-> golfm: il nostro 11.10 non da problemi, se hai installato una testing o unstable facile che si. ma lo installato su sda 1 ai partire sda?
<jester-> golfm: sei in debian adesso?
<golfm> jester-: non capisco la domanda. lavoro in Maverick che gestisce il grub nell'mbr di sda.
<golfm> jester-: in sdd ho installato debian 6
<jester-> golfm: se hai installato debian dopo maverik salvo diversa indicazione ti ha lesso il suo grub
<golfm> jester-: il grub2 di debian (sdd) è nell'mbr di sdd
<jester-> golfm: da debina update-grub non trova gli altri os?
<golfm> jester-: so quello che ho fatto. non ho "lessato" il grub di ubuntu, che continua a fare il suo. Ma non vede sdd. tutto lì-
<jester-> golfm: se hai andora grub1 a manina devi fare
<jester-> ancora*
<golfm> jester-: sì, grub2 di debian6 in sdd vede tutto, anche gli altri in sda
<jester-> golfm: e dove sta il problema? basta mettere a default sdd al boot. o vai in debian e lo installi su sda
<golfm> jester-: in ubuntu c'è grub2 (tanto è vero che lo posso aggiornare solo con sudo update-grub!)
<jester-> golfm: dubito vhr maverik avesse grub2
<jester-> golfm: guarda in /boot/grub se hai in menu.lst
<jester-> è rub1 quindi rinomina menu.lst e dai update grub
<jester-> dovrebbe chiederti se rifarlo
<golfm> jester-: sì, lo so. ma non è una soluzione. io volgio che il grub di maverick (che è il sistema più usato), all'occorrenza mi avvii anche debian in sdd. E se manca il disco sda, allora so che posso avviare sdd autonomamente... è abbastanza chiaro?
<jester-> golfm: leggi quello che ti ho scritto sopra
<jester-> grub1 è obsoleto
<golfm> jester-: se ti dico che ho grub2, fidati!
<golfm> e ubuntu maverick avvia con grub2.
<jester-> quindi o gli fai generare menu.lst a aggiungi le entry a mano
<golfm> jester-: scusa, ma tu hai letto quello che ho scritto?
<jester-> golfm: metti che sia io un pirla o il grub maverick ciucco, che problema c'è ad usare quello di debian
<golfm> jester-: perl aprecisione il grub è 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3.3 (cioè grub2)
<jester-> golfm: vito ce maverik aveva grub1 forse non gli piace
<golfm> jester-: perché non è quello che voglio!
<shouldes> jester-, la 10.10 l'ho tolta 10 giorni fa per mettere la 12.04 e avevo grub2, quindi sono sicuro, avendo i ricordi abbastanza freschi
<jester-> golfm: dai sudo update-grub e metti nel paste
<golfm> jester-: scusa, cosa cambia? non sono impedito, dai! ;) se ti dico che mostra solo gli os di sda, non mi credi?
<shouldes> golfm, immagino che voglia leggere cosa succede, visto che update-grub dovrebbe lanciare os-prober e quest'ultimo dovrebbe rilevare i sistemi presenti sui dischi
<golfm> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/940068/plain/
<newlife> 'sera a tutti :)
<jester-> golfm: boh
<newlife> ciao jester- ho una chiavetta di un mio collega che, 'sembra', winzozz non gli legge più chiedendogli di riformattare.... ho provato su ubuntu e sembra che non venga montata per nulla..... ho provato dmesg ma sembra dia errori sulla posrta usb dove viene attaccata.... qualche idea?
<jester-> newlife: sa di chiavetta morta
<jester-> newlife: sudo fdisk -l la vede?
<newlife> no jester- non la vede. anche a me sa di chiavetta morta....... la cosa strana che l'ufficio s'è impestato con un virus e praticamente entrambe ele sue chiavette sono morte.... ecco erchè sembra strano
<jester-> golfm: è su  sda grub di ubuntu?
<newlife> jester-: due chiavette morte insieme
<jester-> newlife: direttamente attaccate alla usb?
<golfm> jester-: non ho capito cosa chiedi... cmq, maverick è in sda5, il boot di maverick è in sda1, il grub2 è nell'mbr di sda.
<newlife> jester-: si.... attaccate direttamente alle porte del PC
<jester-> golfm: sudo grub-install /dev/sda  poi sudo uodate-grub se continua a non trovarli non so che dirti
<jester-> golfm: nazi prima dai sudo apt-get install reinstall grub-pc
<golfm> jester-: è l'ho già fatto!! riproverò... cmq grazie!! e buona serata
<jester-> circa grub 1.99e rotti non si vedono problemi qui dentro
<golfm> jester-: mi reinstall la 1.98... qui l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/940087/plain/
<jester-> golfm: mi ricordo che c'è stato un periodo che non andava bene
<jester-> golfm: da 1.9 in avanti non ho piu visto nessuno lamentarsdi
<jester-> 1.99
<kfbn> unzionava ma fino a doggo .Puo essere un bug?
<kfbn> con flash plugin installer si avvia sto aggiornamento che non va a buon fine installando il pacchetto adobe -flash-plugin andava
<kfbn> ok grazie lo stesso e scusate per l intasamento canale di prima in chat sera
<newlife> jester-: si.... attaccate direttamente alle porte del PC
<newlife> jester-: altre idee? o vanno cestinate? purtroppo dentro ci teneva documenti importanti......
<jester-> newlife: i casi sono 2: o usb ciucche o le porte usb del pc a bottane
<jester-> su aktri pc hai provato?
<jester-> altro*
<newlife> jester-: sono le usb allora... stesso problema su ubuntu e su winzozz su sistemi diversi
<kanotix> ci son programmi che se provi a trafufgar dati aziendali ti cuociono le udbkey,scrivendo ripetutamente sullo stesso settore.....
<kanotix> usbkey...
<jester-> newlife:  se fdisk non le vede sono da buttare
<newlife> ecco jester- era la mia paura....... -.-'
<newlife> grazie mille jester-
<jester-> newlife: e come tutto anche la usb key non sono eterne
<newlife> jester-: dici che con un tool usato in forensic potrei almeno recuperare i file? o dici proprio che non ci sarà verso?
<Guest8029> viva il senatut
<enzotib> newlife, senno prova con gpart a cercare eventuali partizioni e ricreare l'mbr
<Guest8029> viva il senatur
<enzotib> !chat | Guest8029
<ubot-it> Guest8029: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest8029> ?
<newlife> giusto enzotib :) grazie del consiglio :)
<Guest8029> newlife vota il trota
<enzotib> !chat | Guest8029 e due
<ubot-it> Guest8029 e due: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<newlife> !chat | Guest8029
<ubot-it> Guest8029: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<FloodBotIt1> ubot-it: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<newlife> tutt'al più voto la spigola. che è + buona!
<newlife> -.-' scusate!
<kanotix> canale moderatamente...palloso...bye....
<alex___> parlate tutti in italiano
<Carlin0> alex___, ovvio
<alex___> te ne capisci di sistemi operativi ?
<Carlin0> alex___, che SO ?
<alex___> il migliore fra back track e ubuntu quale sarebbe il migliore
<esulu> we
<Carlin0> alex___,  se chiedi qui la risposta è ovvia ,s se poi pensi che back track è una derivata di Ubuntu ...
<Carlin0> cmq alex___ qui solo supporto , per il resto ...
<Carlin0> !chat | alex___
<ubot-it> alex___: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<frc> ciao a tutti
<frc> qualcuno sa dirmi come installare i driver di una sceda di rete usb
<enzotib> frc, spiega il problema, invece di invocare "qualcuno"
<frc> allora collegando la scheda ralink me la riconosce dice disconnesso come faccio ad attivarla
<enzotib> frc, compare in iwconfig?
<frc> mi da wlan0 che è del pc e un'altra wlan1 che penso sia quella usb
<enzotib> frc, sudo iwlist wlan1 scan
<enzotib> per vedere se vede reti
<enzotib> che poi che te ne fai di due schede?
<frc> no scan result
<jester-> fanno casino e basta
<frc> potrei disabilitare quella del pc e usare solo quella usb
<frc> ma non so come disattivarla
<enzotib> frc, lspci | grep 802
<frc> non mi da nulla
<enzotib> frc, lspci | grep Network
<ghigomatto> buonaera a tutti.
<frc> con lspci mi da dei risultati con grep network o grep 802 no
<ghigomatto> ho una 10.04 LTS con kernel 2.6.32-40-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 6 00:56:56 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux su un portatile ASUS U32U
<ghigomatto> dovre installarvi un client vpn funzionante.
<enzotib> frc, metti su pastebin
<ghigomatto> qualcuno sa cosa consigliarmi?
<frc> sarebbe?
<ghigomatto> in precedenza ho usato un client vpn-cisco...ma per questo kernel non trovo nulla, prima ero su un portatile vecchio con kernel 32 bit....
<ghigomatto> inoltre era per il 2.6.31
<ghigomatto> ora ho il 2.6.40...
<ghigomatto> cioè: 2.6.32-40-generic, ho spabgliato prima.
<enzotib> !pastebin | frc
<ubot-it> frc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> ghigomatto, ci sono diversi client vpn nei repo, ma non saprei dire come funzionano
<enzotib> cioè, se sono validi o no
<ghigomatto> enzotib: prima, dicevo,usavo on grandissima soddisfazione il cisco-vpnclient...
<ghigomatto> ora però il kernel è recente, e non ho un client funzionante, mi da errore quando lo compilo.
<frc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/940186/
<enzotib> !info vpnc
<ubot-it> vpnc (source: vpnc): Cisco-compatible VPN client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3r449-2.1 (oneiric), package size 76 kB, installed size 260 kB
<ghigomatto> enzotib: puoi cmq segnalarmi ove trovare qualcosa di utile?
<enzotib> !info openconnect
<ubot-it> openconnect (source: openconnect): Open client for Cisco AnyConnect VPN. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.02-1 (oneiric), package size 43 kB, installed size 140 kB
<enzotib> e relativi pacchetti di network-manager
<enzotib> !info network-manager-openconnect
<ubot-it> network-manager-openconnect (source: network-manager-openconnect): network management framework (Openconnect plugin). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 46 kB, installed size 680 kB
<enzotib> !info network-manager-vpnc
<ubot-it> network-manager-vpnc (source: network-manager-vpnc): network management framework (VPNC plugin core). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 16 kB, installed size 120 kB
<ghigomatto> enzotib: dove prendi queste info?
<jester-> frc: hai una intel ache dovrebbe andare senza problemi
<enzotib> ghigomatto, apt-cache search qualcosa
<ghigomatto> amd...
<frc> vorrei far funzionare quella usb che è una ralink
<enzotib> frc, non hai l'eth?
<enzotib> frc, lspci -ks 05:00.0 | grep mod
<frc> mi dice 	Kernel modules: iwl3945
<enzotib> frc, mettilo in blacklist e avrai solo l'altra attiva
<frc> non so come si fa
<enzotib> frc, gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<ingamedeo> ciao a tutti ! Volevo un consiglio su cosa fare in vista di Ubuntu 12.04 .... meglio fare l'avanzamento o formattare tutto ?
<jester-> ingamedeo: hai home separata?
<ingamedeo> no :(
<ingamedeo> ho tutto su una partizione ! :)
<frc> mi apre un documento e non so cosa fare
<jester-> ingamedeo: direi di avanzare, a formttarer sei sempre in tempo
<enzotib> frc, aggiungi una riga alla fine con scritto: blacklist iwl3945
<crazy> ciao a tuttiiii
<ingamedeo> OK ! Grazie x il consiglio ! :)
<ingamedeo> jester: ma non dovrebbero esserci problemi, vero ? :D
<jester-> ingamedeo: se non si si spegne il pc nel bel mezzo no
<ingamedeo> lol
<ingamedeo> :)
<ingamedeo> OKOK
<ingamedeo> Grazie ancora
<Carlin0> ingamedeo, disabilita eventuali ppa aggiunti
<ingamedeo> D'accordo, lo farò !
<ingamedeo> :)
<Zate_> Ciao a tutti, posso chiedere aiuto per l'installazione di Ubuntu 11.10 qui nel canale?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Zate_
<ubot-it> Zate_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Zate_> Ok. Ho un hard disk partizionato in due partizioni, C (Windows 7) e D (che uso per i dati). Quando provo ad installare Ubuntu dal live cd non trovo l'opzione "Install alongside Windows 7", quindi sono "costretto" ad usare l'opzione "Something else". Scopro così di avere quattro partizioni, sda1 (16.1GB), sda2 (104MB), sda3(151.9GB, corrisponde a C), sda4(152GB, corrisponde a D). Sono tutte ntfs. Posso installare selezionando sda4 senz
<AlexZion> Zate_: fermo restando ceh fra non moti giorni uscirà la 12.04 che oltretutto è anche una LTS (Supporto a 5 anni)
<frc> sono riuscito a disabilitare la scheda di rete del pc ma non riesco piu a vedere quella usb spariscono insieme
<enzotib> frc, lsusb
<enzotib> (con la scheda inserita)
<enzotib> !pastebin | frc
<ubot-it> frc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<esulu> ciao enzotib
<giovanni1963> salve a tutti ho un netbook hp voglio installare 11.10 come sistema operativo unico ora ce l'ho in dual boot con w7 devo formattare tutto il disco fisso o quando inserisco la penna usb me lo chiederà l'installazione cosa voglio fare?
<enzotib> ciao esulu
<AlexZion> giovanni1963:  se parti con un disco live, e poi procedi all'istallazione ad un certo punto puoi scegliere di usare tutto il disco ...., a quel punto farà da solo
<enzotib> giovanni1963, te lo dovrebbe chiedere, ma perché non lasciare l'installazione che hai, e sfruttare lo spazio di win per i dati?
<giovanni1963> e come faccio a cancellare w7? si può?
<AlexZion> giovanni1963: sempre dalla live hai il software per gestire le partizioni .....
<frc> ma l'ho pubblicato il risultato?
<VYCanisMajoris> salve a tutti ragazzi
<enzotib> frc, direi di no
<AlexZion> giovanni1963:  fermo restando che tra qualche giorno uscirà la versione 12.04 quindi magari ti conviene aspettare qualche giorno
<frc> ora
<enzotib> !ciao | VYCanisMajoris
<ubot-it> VYCanisMajoris: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<giovanni1963> infatti sono combattuto trà l'aspettare e togliermi ora windows dalle scatole
<enzotib> frc, devi copiare qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<VYCanisMajoris> sto studiando java, in particolare la sovrascrittura del metodo equals() della superclasse universale Object, ho gia riscritto il codice, sono poche righe è veramente semplice, avrei bisogno che qualcuno me lo controlli. Chi è cosi gentile???
<frc> ahaha
<frc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/940259/
<AlexZion> come preferisci giovanni1963, in ogni caso la procedura di installazione sarà praticamente uguale
<enzotib> !chat | VYCanisMajoris
<ubot-it> VYCanisMajoris: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giovanni1963> ok ragazzi vi ringrazio aspetto sarà meglio grazie per le risposte
<AlexZion> giovanni1963: e personalmente io ti consiglierei di aspettare la 12.04 che anche una LTS e cioè con 5 anni di supporto
<giovanni1963> infatti aspetto ormai mancano 5 gg se nn sbaglio
<AlexZion> si infatti ....
<frc> ma è risolvibile il mio problema?
<enzotib> frc, chi lo sa; iwconfig
<enzotib> frc, senza che lo dico, se sono più di tre righe, sempre su pastebin
<frc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/940264/
<enzotib> frc, ma hai riabilitato la iwl3945?
<frc> senno come mi connettevo?
<enzotib> frc, un cavo non ce l'hai?
<frc> ora no
<frc> anzi si guardo nell'altro pc
<frc> attaccato come dovevo fare per disabilitarla
<frc> devo mettere nell'ultima riga # blacklist iwl3945?
<jester-> frc: senza #
<frc> devo riavviare per forza?
<jester-> fradeve: yess
<frc> eccomi
<enzotib> frc, iwconfig
<frc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/940282/
<frc> cosa ho combinato?
<enzotib> frc, ma l'hai disabilitata la intel?
<frc> non lo so
<jester-> frc: vai nel bios e disattiva la integrata se è quello che vuoi fare
<frc> come faccio ??
<frc> entro nel bios poi cosa devo cercare?
<frc> bo riavvio e provo a questo punto
<Debianizzato> Tornato da una lunga giornata ed una splendida serata (una tranquilla). Voi che fate?
<enzotib> !chat | Debianizzato
<ubot-it> Debianizzato: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<frc> sono entrato nel bios ma niente
<jester-> frc: dovrebbe stare da qualche parte tipo prefireriche integrate
<frc> ho provato tutto è un pc un po cosi secondo me
<jester-> frc: come mai vorresti disabilitare l'integrata?
<jester-> frc: intel wifi funza bene
<frc> perche con quella del pc non vedo bene le reti con quella usb ne vedo qualcuna in piu e il segnale è decisamente meglio
<jester-> frc: fa vedere il file blacklist.conf
<frc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/940304/
<jester-> frc: per forza che la carical, non hai aggiunto la riga che ti ha scritto enzotib
<frc> eppure l'ho inserita prima bo
<frc> riavvio scusate se vi sto assillando da due ore
<jester-> frc: cosa ci coevevi scrivere?
<jester-> dovevi*
<frc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/940315/
<frc> disabilitata però ora non mi vede la usb
<Gigio> Buonasera sono nuovo di Ubunto chi mi potrebbe dare una mano?
<esulu> scusatemi
<esulu> su ubuntu 11:04 come che posso fare per connettermi al file server
<esulu> sul 10:04 cera connessione di rete
<jester-> !qualcuno | Gigio ma vista l'ora la vedo dura
<ubot-it> Gigio ma vista l'ora la vedo dura: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<esulu> ma non lo trovo sul 11:04 , avete qualche cosniglio per caso
<jester-> esulu: file server?
<esulu> jester-: ti viene in mente qualche diritta per caso!!1
<esulu> un server samba
<jester-> sarebbe?
<Gigio> ah ok scusate
<frc> a me mi hanno mollato =)
<jester-> esulu: installa system-config-samba e usalo per configurare
<Gigio> qualcuno sa dirmi come si inseriscono i comandi nel sudo in linux 11 ?
<jester-> frc: eri uscitp
<jester-> frc: hai aggiunto la riga al file?
<frc> si
<jester-> frc: fa vedere
<frc> ora non mi vede la usb però
<frc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/940315/
<jester-> centra nulla con le usb
<frc> e che ne so =)
<jester-> frc: anche balcklist.conf
<jester-> frc: se la wifi c'è la usb funza
<Alemar04> Gigio: potresti spiegarti meglio?
<jester-> visto che alla usb è attaccata
<jester-> Gigio: gia è sudato gli dai una spalmata con la vaselina e va che è un piacere, ma che domande ci fai
<frc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/940319/
<Gigio> sto leggendo in rete che si possono installre i programmi anche manualmente utilizzando i comandi del sudo es make install
<jester-> frc: ok va bene, ma se la usb wifi funza significa che le usb funzano
<Gigio> ahahahhaha vabbè immagino che sono le prime domande idiote che si fanno
<jester-> !sudo | Gigio
<ubot-it> Gigio: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<Alemar04> Gigio: vorresti dire che devi compilarli?
<Gigio> al massimo vi farete due risate per la mi inesperienza :)
<Gigio> grazie vedo link
<frc> la wifi non me la vede piu solo la ethernet e pure la scheda di rete wirless usb è attacata
<jester-> frc: iwlist che hai postato c'era una wlan1
<frc> si
<jester-> frc: attaccata alla usb?
<frc> si
<jester-> frc: quindi la usb funza
<frc> forse devo installare i driver che ho nel cd
<jester-> frc: la eth la da iwlist quindi è up
<jester-> frc: non capisco cosa non ti funzioni
<Gigio> Il concetto del super utente credo di averlo capito però non riesco a capire dove si scrivono i comandi ops .....
<jester-> Gigio: ci sono comandi e comandi: per installare per copiare, rinominare, spostare e cancellare files etc etc
<frc> praticamente ora sono connesso con la ethernet pero se mi voglio connettere tramite la scheda di rete usb come faccio ?
<jester-> !comandi | Gigio
<ubot-it> Gigio: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Alemar04> Gigio: nel terminale si scrivono
<Gigio> come faccio ad accedere al terminale?
<jester-> frc: dovresti avere la wifi nell'icona di rete in alto a destra sulla barra
<jester-> !terminale
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<Gigio> immagino domanda ridicola scusate
<frc> non c'è l'ho
<jester-> frc: dai ancora iwlist
<Valerio> ragazzi, senza scendere nel particolare visto che non ho ubuntu sotto mano, vorrei sapere se c'è il modo di ricambiare la password a phpmyadmin, visto che l'ho tolta ma subito dopo la conferma mi è stata richiesta e non prendeva ne quella vecchia e ne se lo lasciavo vuoto il campo password
<jester-> frc: e lsusb
<Alemar04> Gigio: Applicazioni -> accessori -> terminale
<Gigio> grazie ora ho capito
<frc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/940329/
<jester-> frc: iwconfig e lsusb
<Gigio> mi trovo in difficoltà perchè l'interfaccia grafica di ubunto 11 è diversa dalle precedenti
<jester-> Gigio: è possibile riavere quella vecchia
<Gigio> come si fa?
<frc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/940331/
<jester-> Gigio: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback nel terminale
<Valerio> qualcuno lo sa?
<Gigio> ci provo grazie
<frc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/940332/
<jester-> Gigio: poi alla finestra di login dove metti la pass clicchi il circolino a sinistra dove metti la pass e scegli gnome classic
<jester-> frc: una ralink mi pare. usi la 11.10?
<frc> 10.04
<frc> versione di ubuntu?
<jester-> frc: serve un kernel recente o non va una sega
<frc> ah
<jester-> frc: con la 11.10 dovrebbe andare
<frc> e non posso installare la kernel piu recente da internet
<frc> ?
<jester-> frc: prova con la live, prima di attacare la usb dai nel terminale sudo rmmod iwlsticcas
<jester-> frc: se va ti installi la 11.10 o aspetti una settimane a metti la 12.04
<frc> e con quella mi riconosce la usb senza fare mille casini?
<jester-> frc: la ricnosce anche adesso ma alla cazzo
<frc> poi a disabilitare quella del pc ho capito come si fa
<jester-> è il driver del kernel ssarso
<frc> missa che è meglio se aspetto domani provo con il live della 11 inserisco quel comando e cosa succede?
<jester-> frc: sudo rmmod iwlsticass la disabiltia fino al prossimo rebbot
<jester-> frc: oppure sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<Gigio> il terminale mi ha fatto installare i pacchetti
<jester-> frc:  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up per tirarla su, è sempre temporaneo l'effetto
<Gigio> sono uscito ritornato nella pagina di login, ho selezionato gnome classic ma l'interfaccia grafica non è cambiata
<frc> e dovrebbe riconoscermi bene la usb senza installare nulla giusto?
<jester-> Gigio: hai la barra sulla sinistra?
<Gigio> si
<jester-> frc: in teoria si
<jester-> frc: che marca è
<frc> cosa
<jester-> la penna wifi
<frc> kinamax da 300 bps
<jester-> mai sentita
<jester-> di solito netgear e linksys vanno appena out of the box
<frc> posso postare il link della scheda in questione?
<jester-> ralink come chipset non è dei meglio digeriti da linux
<jester-> frc: fai la prova con la live
<jester-> scaricati la 12.04
<jester-> frc: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<jester-> frc: allora hai capito? dai sudo ifconfig wlan0 down e poi attacchi la usb
<jester-> vedi subito se funza
<frc> si capit
<frc> ma la 12 è gia disponibile?
<jester-> si
<jester-> ancora beta ma è iin dirittura d'arrivo
<Gigio> ragazzi vorrei  testare la mia rete wifi con aircrack qualcuno ha esperienza in campo?
<jester-> Gigio: su youtube trovi tutorial in ita anche
<frc> ma i pachetti tar.bz2 servono a qualcosa perche nel cd ho quelli
<jester-> frc: sono dei file compressi tipo .zip, zip è lo standard winzoz targz par linux
<Gigio> grazieo provo a dare un'occhiata..... più che altro volevo sapere se cimentarsi su questa applicazione portava dei risultati
<jester-> frc: se vuoi andare con wifi usb non perdre tempo dietro alla 10.04
<frc> notte ragazzi grazie delle dritte gentilissimi
<jester-> Gigio: non è cosi semplice
<frc> ok domani provo con la 11 poi con la 12
<frc> grazie ancora
<Gigio> che non era semplice l'avevo intuito però credo di avere tutto il necessario, compresa una scheda ALFA usb
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-22
<cippi> ciao  a  tutti
<cippi> per un aiutino sull'wireless a chi mi posso rivolgere?
<enzotib> !chiedi | cippi
<ubot-it> cippi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabio_cc> !wifi | cippi
<ubot-it> cippi: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<cippi> :) ubuntu   vede la  rete ma non si  connette
<cippi> grazie
<fabio_cc> cippi, prego, vedi se ti può aiutare
<cippi> si  ora  mi  studio un po il  tutto  sto facendo pratica  con  questo nuovo  mondo :)
<fabio_cc> cippi, comunque prima di tutto assicurati che con il cavo si connetta, poi si pens al wifi
<fabio_cc> *pensa
<cippi> hai  ragione non ho  ancora  provato  col cavo
<cippi> provo subito
<cippi> col cavo si connette
<fabio_cc> cippi, ok allora prova a seguire il wiki sul wifi
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<cippi> si grazie ora mi ci dedico un po
<cippi> giorno robytrevi
<fabio_cc> !ciao | robytrevi
<ubot-it> robytrevi: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<DD3my> buongiorno
<fabio_cc> !ciao | DD3my
<ubot-it> DD3my: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<DD3my> ciao fabio_cc
<DD3my> grazie ubot-it
<damiano> salve
<fabio_cc> !ciao | damiano
<ubot-it> damiano: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<frc> sto installando la 11 ma durante l'installazzione mi appare una schermata nera è normale?
<robytrevi> frc: no. Quando avvii il live cd e appare in basso l'omino e la tastiera premi un tasto e tra le opzioni (F6 mi pare) scegli "nomodeset" e prova così. Che scheda video hai?
<frc> non lo so
<robytrevi> frc: ma nella versione live funziona correttamente? se scegli "Prova ubuntu"
<frc> no si impalla uguale
<robytrevi> frc: prova con "nomodeset"
<frc> sto provando forse cè la fa
<frc> sta caricando gia da un po
<frc> sno uscite scritte in rosso
<ferdinando> Ciao a tutti
<frc> ora?
<robytrevi> frc: hai seleziona "Prova Ubuntu"?
<frc> si
<robytrevi> frc: dagli qualche minuto, sta facendo tutto dal cd e deve caricare tutto sulla ram. Ti dovrebbe apparire la Scrivania da cui puoi provare ubuntu senza modificare il pc
<robytrevi> frc:  e controllare il corretto funzionamento
<Mr_Pan> buongiorno
<enzotib> !ciao | Mr_Pan
<ubot-it> Mr_Pan: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<frc> schermata nera
<robytrevi> frc: quando?
<frc> carica poi da schermata nera
<robytrevi> frc: dai ctrl+alt+f1 e vedi se puoi dare dei comandi
<frc> no
<shouldes> frc, F4 dovrebbe avviare la live con la modalità grafica minima se non sbaglio tasto, comunque in basso ci sono le istruzioni
<shouldes> frc, sempre che non ci voglia qualche parametro per l'acpi (o disattivare qualcosa apm/acpi nel bios)
<Mr_Pan> devo utilizzare IDJC (v. 0.8.7.) su Ubuntu 12.04 ma non capisco come/dove inserire ii dati relativi al server Icecast al quale devo inviare lo stream
<frc> non ce una scorciatoia per formattare tutto e mettere la 11
<shouldes> frc, c'è il cd alternate
<Mr_Pan> ho già letto decine di documenti on line ma che fanno riferimento alla versione precedente che aveva nella home page un pulsante apposta che ora non vedo ...
<robytrevi> frc: (shouldes) se fossi in te aspetterei una settimana e andrei direttamente alla versione 12.04
<frc> si lo so ma non è possibile che questo pc mi dia tutti questi problemi
<frc> dove lo trovo il cd alternate?
<robytrevi> frc: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<frc> devo scaricare tutti quei file?
<Nede> Buongiorno e buona domenica a tutti. Come procede la migrazione del forum????
<robytrevi> frc: no, solo quello che interessa a te
<robytrevi> Nede: ! chat
<shouldes> frc, scarica anche l'MD5 e controlla sia la iso che il cd masterizzato, masterizza alla minima velocità
<robytrevi> Nede: !chat
<ingamedeo> Nede: !chat
<Nede> robytrevi, che vuol dire???
<ingamedeo> Nede,  devi spostarti sul canale #ubuntu-it-chat !!!
<ingamedeo> Qui si parla del supporto ad Ubuntu
<ingamedeo> x tutto il resto il canale è quello !
<Nede> Ah ok....grazie per la segnalazione!!! Buon supporto allora!!
<ingamedeo> :)
<Xubuntuuser1994> Ciao!
<Xubuntuuser1994> Qualcuno ha qualche link a guide su come installare OPENOFFICE su Xubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> Xubuntuuser1994, da synaptic o qualunque altro gestore pacchetti che hai installato
<Mr_Pan> altrimenti da terminale
<ingamedeo> Xubuntuuser1994, Openoffice o Libreoffice =
<ingamedeo> ?
<Xubuntuuser1994> Openoffice! Libreoffice mi sembra un po' troppo semplice..
<ingamedeo> Xubuntuuser1994, si ma va che sono quasi uguali io non la vedo tutta questa differenza !
<Xubuntuuser1994> tanto per capirci, da questo link http://www.openoffice.org/it/download/3.3.0/download330.html prendo la versione in pacchetti DEB!
<Xubuntuuser1994> Si ma Openoffice è più diffuso, per esempio nella mia scuola, alcuni pc ce l'hanno
<Xubuntuuser1994> quindi preferisco abituarmi bene a usare quello ;)
<ingamedeo> Xubuntuuser1994, allora
<ingamedeo> non devi scaricare i DEB
<ingamedeo> basta andare in Gestore dei pacchetti
<ingamedeo> e installarlo
<Xubuntuuser1994> Ti seguo :)
<ingamedeo> si trova già nei repository di Ubuntu !
<ingamedeo> :)
<Xubuntuuser1994> Ok, gestore pacchetti aperto e lo sto cercando dentro..
<Xubuntuuser1994> in che sezione è ?
<ingamedeo> Xubuntuuser1994, Allora
<ingamedeo> cerca Openoffice
<robytrevi> Xubuntuuser1994: libreoffice è sviluppato da quelli che prima sviluppavano openoffice e si sono staccati in quanto oracle aveva deciso di sospendere il progetto. Per ora sono praticamente uguali. (solo per completezza delle informazioni)
<ingamedeo> robytrevi, Lo dicevo anche io !
<ingamedeo> :)
<Xubuntuuser1994> Ah, ok, questa è un'utile informazione di certo..
<ingamedeo> Xubuntuuser1994, Comunque devi installare openoffice.org-base
<Xubuntuuser1994> E Libreoffice la trovo anche nell'Ubuntu software center..
<ingamedeo> e poi l'integrazione con Gnome se ti interessa
<ingamedeo> :D
<Xubuntuuser1994> ingamedeo, in quel pacchetto openoffice.org-base c'è scritto: Questo è un pacchetto di transizione, che sostituisce il pacchetto OpenOffice.org con il pacchetto LibreOffice.
<Xubuntuuser1994> Insomma, installo Openoffice ma è Libreoffice. O.O
<ingamedeo> Xubuntuuser1994, eh già è vero me ne sono accorto dopo
<ingamedeo> allora
<ingamedeo> installa Libreoffice e basta tanto sono uguali !
<Xubuntuuser1994> Ahah si si tranquillo,
<Xubuntuuser1994> installo quello e mi fido di voi :)
<Xubuntuuser1994> Grazie mille!
<ingamedeo> Xubuntuuser1994, Di nulla !
<frc> era il cd rw che mi dava problemi
<Debusr> hi
<Debusr> ah italiani
<Debusr> sono stato reindirizzato dal sito di ubuntu il mio problema è questo
<degli> ciao a tutti
<degli> come mai non riesco con gparted a formattare un disco in XFS?
<ingamedeo> degli, Hai installato il pacchetto x gestire XFS ?
<ingamedeo> degli, xfsprogs
<degli> ingamedeo: grazie :D ora si :P
<ingamedeo> degli, Di nulla adesso dovrebbe funzionare ....
<frc> come faccio ad entrare nella black list della 11.10?
<enzotib> frc, che significa?
<frc> dal terminale
<enzotib> frc, cosa devi fare, esattamente?
<frc> mettere la scheda di rete del pc a riposo
<enzotib> frc, non l'avevamo già fatto ieri?
<frc> si ma ieri avevo la 10 e non mi riconosceva la scheda usb
<enzotib> frc, ed ora?
<frc> ora la riconosce e trova reti ma ho quella del pc da mettere da parte
<enzotib> frc, il file è sempre /etc/modprode.d/blacklist.conf
<sjk80> ciao a tutto, potete aiutarmi con un problema con l'hosting di 2 diversi siti su ubuntu server?
<enzotib> !chiedi | sjk80
<ubot-it> sjk80: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giuseppe_> ciao a tutti
<frc> ma prima devo mettere gksu?
<enzotib> frc, gksu gedit
<giuseppe_> ho la versione 11.04, come faccio ad aggiornare alla 11.10 senza dover formattare?
<enzotib> giuseppe_, update-manager non te lo ha mai proposto?
<giuseppe_> fino ad ora no
<sjk80> ho 2 siti diversi se utilizzo indirizzo sito1.it o www.sito1.it funziona ed antra nlla cartella sito1 ma con l'indirizzo sito2.it senza prefisso www entra sempre nella cartelaa sito1 inceve che in sito2
<enzotib> giuseppe_, lancialo
<enzotib> sjk80, uhm, non mi pare una cosa specifica di ubuntu
<sjk80> utilizzo ubuntu server 11.10
<mobbs> ciao
<enzotib> sjk80, ok, ma è un problema di apache
<mobbs> non puoi usare: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<giuseppe_> non trovo l'update manager -.-
<enzotib> giuseppe_, da terminale: update-manager
<enzotib> !chi | mobbs
<ubot-it> mobbs: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<giuseppe_> niente
<giuseppe_> non mi propone l'aggiornamento del sistema
<mobbs> giuseppe_:  stavo parlando con lui ....scusate è la prima volta ke entro qui XD
<aleandro> hoi
<giuseppe_> aspetterò qualche altro giorno
<enzotib> giuseppe_, in basso, Impostazioni
<giuseppe_> magari me lo propone + avanti
<enzotib> mobbs, dist-upgrade non fa l'avanzamento, serve per altro
<aleandro> qualcuno ha installato sage 4.8 su pangolin?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | aleandro
<ubot-it> aleandro: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<aleandro> non mi sembra pertinente la risposta enzotib
<aleandro> tutte le domande si raggruppano in poche categorie
<aleandro> la domanda è tecnica
<aleandro> installazione di sage su pangolin
<aleandro> esiste un pacchetto precompilato?
<enzotib> !enter | aleandro
<ubot-it> aleandro: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> aleandro, e cerca di non cominciare a fare polemiche, ci sono delle regole del canale, le hai lette?
<aleandro> èva beh grazie
<giuseppe_> ho aggiunto alcune voci in impostazioni e ha trovato nuovi aggiornamenti
<enzotib> giuseppe_, spero non "proposed"
<giuseppe_> li ho autorizzati, speriamo che non vado a rovinare il sistema che mi gira bene
<enzotib> giuseppe_, sei andato su impostazioni?
<giuseppe_> si
<enzotib> giuseppe_, l'ultima voce dice: "Notificare nuove versioni di ubuntu", cosa dice?
<giuseppe_> cosa intendi non proprosed?
<enzotib> giuseppe_, una cosa alla volta
<enzotib> giuseppe_, rispondi all'ultima domanda
<giuseppe_> asp che guardo
<giuseppe_> non trovo la voce che mi indichi
<enzotib> giuseppe_, mi fai uno screenshot?
<enzotib> !imagebin | giuseppe_
<ubot-it> giuseppe_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giuseppe_> allora ho trovato
<giuseppe_> solo rilascio con supporto LTS
<enzotib> giuseppe_, ecco, metti "Per qualsiasi versione"
<giuseppe_> notificare solo la disponibilità di aggiornamenti
<mobbs> enzotib: ho controllato l'help con "apt-get -h " li dice che serve proprio a quello
<giuseppe_> in quel menù ho Mai - Rilasci normali e quella di proma
<enzotib> mobbs, no, mi spiace, hai capito male, dist-upgrade ti assicuro che non fa l'avanzamento di versione
<mobbs> va bin
<enzotib> giuseppe_, Rilasci nomali
<enzotib> mobbs, errore di traduzione, se lo guardi in inglese dice: dist-upgrade - Distribution upgrade, see apt-get(8)
<giuseppe_> che versione è l'ultima?
<enzotib> giuseppe_, 11.10, ma ancora per poco
<enzotib> giuseppe_, tra qualche giorno ci sarà la 12.04, forse ti conviene aspettare
<giuseppe_> 2.28.3.1-0ubuntu6
<mobbs> enzotib:  stavo facendo
<mobbs> proprio
<giuseppe_> mi ha trovato questo
<mobbs> quello
<enzotib> giuseppe_, ma di cosa parli, allora? ultima versione di cosa?
<mobbs> enzotib:  grazie per la dritta ;)
<giuseppe_> cmq vado a mangiare, a dopo
<enzotib> mobbs, comunque se leggi la pagina di manuale con man, è molto più estesa e chiara la spiegazione
<giuseppe_> mi ha trovato quersto aggiornamento Versione 2.28.3.1-0ubuntu6
<giuseppe_> forse è il kernel?
<giuseppe_> dopo guardo meglio
<andy100> salve ho un pc con poca memeria vorrei ridurre tutti gli effetti di grafica ma non trovo dve farlo
<enzotib> giuseppe_, probabile, dovrebbe anche esserci il nome del pacchetto
<enzotib> andy100, usi unity?
<andy100> no ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu con wubi
<enzotib> andy100, eh, con wubi o no, l'interfaccia standard è Unity, usi quella o no?
<mobbs> enzotib: dimmi se ho capito bene dist-upgrade cambia le dependenze dei pacchetti aggiornandoli alle nuove versioni.... giusto??
<enzotib> andy100, con la barra a sinistra, per intenderci
<andy100> per esclusione direi di si .... non ho fatto nulla ....
<andy100> si
<enzotib> mobbs, più o meno, aggiorna tutti i pacchetti per i quali c'è un aggiornamento, eventualmente anche installando nuovi pacchetti che si rendessero necessari per soddisfare le dipendenze
<andy100> scusate ma per evitare accavallamanti si può andare in privato qui ...?
<enzotib> andy100, all'avvio, quando metti la password, puoi scegliere la sessione se clicchi sulla rotellina, puoi scegliere Unity 2D
<enzotib> andy100, no
<enzotib> andy100, per me niente privato
<andy100> ok ma i menù che ho trovato su internet sistem--> ec.... non ci sono più ??
<enzotib> andy100, ma da quando usi ubuntu?
<andy100> ho usato le prime versioni quando era appena uscito ... parizioni eccc .... poi nonl'ho più usato  .... ora ho reinstallao l'ultima e mi sono trovato spiazzato
<enzotib> andy100, allora forse ti troveresti meglio se installi gnome-session-fallback, e poi all'avvio scegli gnome classic
<andy100> all'avvio intendi la rotellina ? appare una nuova voce ?
<enzotib> andy100, sì
<enzotib> ok, vado a pranzo, se volete lasciarmi messaggi, li leggo dopo
<andy100> ok ..ora ci provo .... conosci anche il C ?
<andy100> quoaluno ricorda il turboC dlla bordland ?
<andy100> grazie  a tutti installo il gnome fallback e vedo come va ...!!! ciao
<OriginalLife> salve
<Debianizzato> qual'è il canle bar o simile che non ricordo?
<Ubuntese> salve a tutti , avrei un problema nell istallazione di ubuntu da usb....qualcuno mi darebbe una mano?
<degli> nessuno ha una tv samsung?
<Holden> !chat | Debianizzato
<ubot-it> Debianizzato: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<frc> come si modifica il, menu in alto a sinistra?
<frc> a destra scusate
<Ubuntese> istallazione problematica.....qualcuno mi da una mano in pvt?
<Siphion> !chiedi | Ubuntese
<ubot-it> Ubuntese: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<frc> come posso modificare il menu in alto a sinistra? nella versione 11.10
<frc> destra
<Ubuntese> sintetizzo : avevo provato suse ....adesso voglio tornare alla mia vecchia ubuntu ... con unetbootin ho fatto una live usb ubuntu da suse ....ma qnd riavvio il pc con la penna inserita ...mi riparte la suse ..ossia non fa il boot . nel bios è tutto ok
<Ubuntese> salve , avevo provato suse ....adesso voglio tornare alla mia vecchia ubuntu ... con unetbootin ho fatto una live usb ubuntu da suse ....ma qnd riavvio il pc con la penna inserita ...mi riparte la suse ..ossia non fa il boot . nel bios è tutto ok
<enzotib> Ubuntese, che tipo di pc è?
<Ubuntese> netbook samsung n150
<enzotib> Ubuntese, avvia il pc con la penna inserita, vai nel bios e cerca anche tra gli HD
<Ubuntese> avviando il netbook kon penna inserita e entrando nel bios ....la penna me la segnala al primo posto nella sequenza di boot
<enzotib> Ubuntese, hai guardato tra gli hd?
<Ubuntese> scusami non ho capito cosa significa guardare tra gli hardisk nel bios?
<enzotib> Ubuntese, su asus eeepc la pendrive la elenca tra gli hd
<alessio> ciao a tutti avrei un problemino, non riesco a ripristinare il suono di login di ubuntu, per intenderci le stamburellate che si sentono quando fai l'accesso, qualcuno gentilmente mi potrebbe aiutare?? grazie :D
<Ubuntese> aspetta , ho solo questo netbook . per cui lo riavvio e guardo per bene nel bios
<Ubuntese> enzotib torno tra 2 minuti e grazie fino ad ora.
<enzotib> alessio, da quando non funziona?
<alessio> enzotib, non ricordo bene se non sbaglio da 1 settimana e mezzo a questa parte
<enzotib> alessio, in seguito a qualcosa?
<alessio> enzotib, se vado in applicazioni di avvio non c'è nè ubuntu login sound nè tanto meno gnome login sound
<alessio> enzotib, credo di no...forse il kernel?? ho messo il 3.3.2 ottimizzato per i7
<enzotib> ahhhh
<enzotib> vabbè, se il suono in generale funziona, allora la storia del login non dipende dal kernel
<iodo> salve ho un problema al quale non trovo soluzione c'è un povero crsto che mi aiuta ?
<enzotib> !chiedi | iodo
<ubot-it> iodo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alessio> iodo, spiega così vediamo se riusciamo ad aiutarti
<alessio> enzotib, sapresti che comando mettere in una nuova applicazione d'avvio per far si che si senta lo stamburellare?? so dov'è il suono che mi serve ma non so come farlo partire al login
<enzotib> alessio potresti provare con Ubuntu Tweak, anche se in generale lo sconsiglio
<iodo> ho ubuntu 11.10 e il pc si blocca spesso , il video si frizza l'audio continua e anche se riavvio x il problema persiste
<alessio> enzotib, eh ma ubuntu tweak non è nei repo ufficiali e nemmeno nei partner
<alessio> iodo, quali driver video hai installato e che scheda video hai?
<alessio> iodo, quale shell grafica usi??
<iodo> video :   ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M
<enzotib> alessio, canberra-gtk-play -i nome-file-senza-estensione
<enzotib> (e senza path)
<alessio> enzotib, ok grazie provo subito, non mi potresti dare il comando che hai tu in applicazioni d'avvio?? sennò mi tocca ricercare nuovamente sul web dov'è quel benedettisimo file :D
<iodo> cosa intendi per shell grafica?
<alessio> iodo, gtk, gnome, unity?? quando fai il login e clicchi sull'ingranaggio cosa è preselezionato
<enzotib> alessio, ce l'hai questo: /usr/share/gnome/autostart/libcanberra-login-sound.desktop ?
<alessio> enzotib, esattamente proprio quel file :D
<alessio> enzotib, mo controllo comunque dovrebbe essere quello
<enzotib> alessio, copialo in .config/autostart
<enzotib> alessio, ma usi gnome?
<alessio> enzotib, ovvio :D
<iodo> ho quello standard , non so quale sia , non ho modificato nulla da quando ho installato ubuntu 11.10
<enzotib> alessio, no, non è ovvio, io non lo uso
<alessio> enzotib, io dico ovvio perchè lo amo :D
<enzotib> alessio, magari da quel file cancella la riga con OnlyShowIn
<alessio> enzotib, in quella cartella ho solo salvaschermo
<enzotib> alessio, anche se non è detto che funzioni
<Ubuntese> rieccomi enzotib , ho rivisto il bios ...in prima posizione di priorità risulta USB HDD :  TDK FROG ossia la pennetta usb
<enzotib> Ubuntese, e non parte?
<Ubuntese> nada ...parte la suse istallata ma non ubuntu
<enzotib> Ubuntese, ma la pennetta è fatta bene? magari riprova
<iodo> alessio se ti servono altre informazioni dimmi e cerco di dartele , meglio se mi dici tu che comandi lanciare che non sono praticissimo
<alessio> iodo, sicuro di non aver aggiunto repo di terze parti?? solitamente sono quelli che ti piallano il sistema
<Ubuntese> ne ho fatte due di pennette di ubuntu con unetbootin e una di fedora ........nessuna delle 3 pennette parte
<Debusr> mamma mia che canale attivo da quando è chiuso il forum
<iodo> sicuro è una parola grossa ...come potrei fare per esserne sicuro ?
<Debusr> io non riesco a spostare una iso da 4.4 giga in una penna da 8
<Debusr> mi dice file troppo grande
<Debusr> ._.
<sbubba> Debusr, che filesystem ha la chiavetta?
<Debusr> che cazzfat credo
<Debusr> fat
<Debusr> tanto mi serve da usarla su windows la iso
<Debusr> è quello il problema?
<enzotib> Debusr, FAT32 ha un limite di 4GB
<Debusr> che palle
<Debusr> grazie
<alessio> iodo, posta cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<enzotib> !pastebin | iodo
<ubot-it> iodo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessio> iodo, scusa ma ero di la al telefono :D
<alessio> enzotib, comunque niente in quella cartella vi è solamente un file che si chiama salvaschermo
<enzotib> Ubuntese, prova a creare la pendrive con dd
<iodo> tranqui :) grazie figurati
<enzotib> alessio, quale cartella?
<alessio> enzotib, /usr/share/gnome/autostart
<enzotib> alessio, allora reinstalla il pacchetto gnome-session-canberra
<Ubuntese> non ho idea di come si faccia con dd
<alessio> enzotib, ok ma come può essere che si è disinstallato?? probabile che disinstallando caribu abbia tolto anche quel pacchetto? siccome diceva che tra le voci da rimuovere c'era anche gnome-shell O.o
<enzotib> Ubuntese, qualcosa tipo sudo dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<alessio> enzotib, ok installato ora copio il file in .config/autostart??
<enzotib> Ubuntese, dove sdb è la penneta intera (non una partizione)
<iodo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/940996/
<enzotib> alessio, dopo che hai installato, prova se funziona già di suo
<alessio> enzotib, ok grazie fra un po' provo
<Ubuntese> asp forse ci sarà un howto da qualche parte...guardo e ti faccio sapere
<alessio> iodo, hai due repo di terze parti se proprio non ne puoi fare a meno rimuovili
<alessio> iodo, riga 55-56
<enzotib> Ubuntese, quello che ti ho scritto io non va bene?
<iodo> ok cancello le righe e basta?
<alessio> iodo, no dovresti dare da terminale sudo apt-get purge se non sbaglio
<Ubuntese> hai detto "qualcosa tipo" .....non pensavo fosse il comando usatto
<enzotib> Ubuntese, va sostituito il nome del file iso e il device della chiavetta, per il resto è ok
<alessio> iodo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Ubuntu
<Ubuntese> asp lo faccio
<enzotib> Ubuntese, attento a non sovrascrivere altri dischi, declino ogni responsabilità :)
<Ubuntese> ok
<enzotib> Ubuntese, per sicurezza, smonta prima la chiavetta (NON rimozione sicura, solo smontare)
<alessio> enzotib, ok grazie in applicazioni di avvio mi aggiunto la voce Gnome Login Sound ti stimo troppo grazie ancora :D
<enzotib> alessio, ma funziona?
<alessio> enzotib, avrei altri 3 problemucci e una volta risolti la mia distro ubuntu sarà perfetta
<alessio> enzotib, asp riavvio e ti faccio sapere
<alessio> enzotib, funziona a meraviglia :D
<enzotib> ok
<alessio> enzotib, ora ti elenco questi altri 3 problemi
<enzotib> ok
<alessio> enzotib, 1)quando clicco sulla scritta alessio in alto a destra, quella che poi fa comparire il menù con le varie opzioni sospendi,iberna, spegni... le scritte sono cancellate, non so se hai presente l'opzione di microsoft office che ti fa cancellare le parole, ovvero precisamente in mezzo c'è una linea che le attraversa
<alessio> enzotib, se vuoi ti mando uno screnshoot così riesci a capire meglio perchè a parole è un po' difficile da spiegare :D
<enzotib> no clue
<alessio> enzotib, ok ti invio lo screen??
<enzotib> alessio, credo di aver capito, ma non ho la minima idea, comunque posta
<alessio> enzotib, ok ora posto
<alessio> enzotib, conosci un sito dove hostare immagini?? imageshack vuole la registrazione -.-'
<enzotib> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Ubuntese> Enzotip ... dd ha detto spazio esaurito sul device e ha scritto 504 mb
<enzotib> Ubuntese, comando esatto che hai dato?
<alessio> enzotib, zoomma su termina sessione http://imagebin.org/209193
<enzotib> alessio, ma questo è gnome-shell, ok, riesco a vedere qualcosa, ma non ho la minima idea di come risolvere
<iodo> alessio sono su:  impostazioni di sistema> sorgenti software>altrosoftware  , deseleziono le righe 55-56  e così le disinstallo?
<alessio> enzotib, poi 2^ problema ogni tanto gnome impazzisce fa come se si stesse riavviando, a volte ricompare tutto come se nulla fosse successo, altre volte e questo mi fa davvero incavolare spariscono le barrè dei menù delle finestre, costringendomi a dover terminare la sessione per ripristinare il tutto
<alessio> iodo, vedi se corrisponde il nome e fai rimuovi
<Ubuntese> dd if=/home/bloodysun/Scaricati/linux.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M       (ho rinominato l'immagine linux.iso per se,mplicità)
<iodo> alessio non mi fa selezionare rimuovi
<enzotib> alessio, quando scompaiono le barre è il window manager che è crashato
<enzotib> Ubuntese, e la penna che capacità ha?
<alessio> enzotib, ah ok avevo letto che rimuovendo compiz non dava più problemi ma niente a me continua a darli =(
<enzotib> alessio, che window manager usi?
<alessio> enzotib, ma come mai crasha?? c'è un qualche log??
<enzotib> alessio, so poco di gnome-shell
<alessio> enzotib, il predefinito di gnome credo che sia metacity
<enzotib> alessio, forse per gnome-shell si chiama mutter
<enzotib> alessio, pgrep -fl 'metacity|mutter'
<alessio> enzotib, si esatto :D
<Ubuntese> enzotip la penna è da 4 gb   della TDK
<alessio> enzotib, cos'è pgrep -fl 'metacity|mutter' ??
<iodo> alessio c'è il bottone rimuovi ma non posso selezionarlo
<alessio> iodo, devi prima cliccare sul repo da rimuovere e poi rimuovi
<enzotib> alessio, un comando per cercare tra i processi attivi le stringhe metacity e mutter
<alessio> enzotib, ah ok ma se lo do non mi compare nessun output O.o
<enzotib> Ubuntese, prova a mettere \| invece di |
<iodo> alessio selezionato ma cmq non posso rimuovere
<enzotib> alessio, prova a mettere \| invece di |    ( Ubuntese , scusa, questo messaggio non era per te )
<alessio> iodo, mhmhmmh mi sembra strano, ti ha chiesto la password prima di cliccare rimuovi??
<enzotib> Ubuntese, output completo del comando?
<Ubuntese> ok
<enzotib> !pastebin | Ubuntese
<ubot-it> Ubuntese: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<iodo> alessio Si inserita
<alessio> enzotib, pgrep -fl 'metacity/mutter' niente output
<Ubuntese> non mi fa fare copia/incolla dalla shel aspetta lo trascr4ivo
<enzotib> alessio, no, intendevo pgrep -fl 'metacity\|mutter'
<alessio> enzotib, ah ok scusa :D
<ManuelPrimarySch> Ciao a tutti :D
<alessio> enzotib, niente =(
<enzotib> alessio, pgrep -fl compiz
<iodo> alessio provo a riavviare e riprovo ?
<alessio> iodo, si dai
<alessio> enzotib, niente nemmeno con quello
<enzotib> !ciao | ManuelPrimarySch
<ubot-it> ManuelPrimarySch: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ManuelPrimarySch> :D
<alessio> enzotib, non è che non sto usando nessun gestore?? mi sembra strano O.o
<enzotib> alessio, ps aux
<enzotib> alessio, tutto su pastebin
<enzotib> alessio, anzi meglio, pstree
<ManuelPrimarySch> sono in privato?
<ManuelPrimarySch> no
<enzotib> ManuelPrimarySch, no
<enzotib> ManuelPrimarySch, qui non si usa molto il privato
<ManuelPrimarySch> si ho bisogno di aiuto
<ManuelPrimarySch> ho installato
<alessio> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/941031/
<ManuelPrimarySch> ubuntu
<ManuelPrimarySch> assistenza?
<enzotib> !enter | ManuelPrimarySch
<ubot-it> ManuelPrimarySch: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> !chiedi | ManuelPrimarySch
<ubot-it> ManuelPrimarySch: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alessio> ManuelPrimarySch, esprimi il tuo problema e scrivi tutto attaccato grazie :D
<Ubuntese> allora enzotip ,  dd writing /dev/sdb : spazio esaurito sul device 487+0 records in 486+0 records out. 512 Mb copied
<enzotib> alessio, mi fai pstree -Ulupa, che è meglio
<enzotib> Ubuntese, boh, c'è qualcosa che non va
<alessio> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/941033/
<Ubuntese> asp mkaq prima di usare dd la penna deve essere formattata?
<ManuelPrimarySch> E' la prima volta che conosco ubuntu, e di computer non me ne intendo molto, la versione e' 11.10, 64bit, una volta entrato in ubuntu, "fighissima canzoncina" non riesco a rilevare il wireless.
<alessio> ManuelPrimarySch, quando lo hai installato ti ha detto nuove reti senza filo disponibili??
<enzotib> alessio, allora forse è proprio gnome-shell
<enzotib> Ubuntese, no
<alessio> enzotib, disinstallo e reinstallo??
<ManuelPrimarySch> nop alessio!
<enzotib> alessio, non so se è un bug di gnome-shell, non saprei cosa suggerirti
<alessio> ManuelPrimarySch, che kernel usi e che scheda wireless hai??
<Ubuntese> boh non so ke succeda suylla penna usb c'pè rimasta la distro che c'era prima non ci ha rimasterizzato ubuntu
<alessio> enzotib, ah ok, comunque ultimo problema molto spesso firefox crasha un paio di volte di fila, va a periodi, quando crasha continua a farlo quando non crasha non da problemi anzi...
<enzotib> ManuelPrimarySch, iwconfig, su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | ManuelPrimarySch
<ubot-it> ManuelPrimarySch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
 * Joshua^Dunamis è osserva felice il ritorno della IRC Chat :D
<enzotib> alessio, tutte cose poco "diagnosticabili"
 * Joshua^Dunamis si rende conto di aver sbagliato a scrivere :O
<alessio> enzotib, mannaggia =(
<alessio> enzotib, ho imparato a conviverci ma se fossi riuscito a risolvere... non farmici pensare tutti sogni infranti :D
<Joshua^Dunamis> Per i nostalgici, quante ore passate sulla Debian con irssi (IRC chat testuale)
<enzotib> alessio, è difficile avere un sistema perfetto, qualcosa deve sempre esserci che non va
<enzotib> Joshua^Dunamis, ancora uso irssi, come irc-proxy sul server, e qualche volta anche direttamente
<alessio> enzotib, ehhh lo so, un giorno riuscirò a risolvere, o magari con gnome 3.4 hanno risolto questi problemi unico problema come ti ho detto ieri, non mi ricordo se l'ho detto a te, non riesco proprio ad installarlo
<Joshua^Dunamis> ahahahah spettacolo enzotib
<Joshua^Dunamis> ;)
<Joshua^Dunamis> io sono entrato ora tramite empathy ma non ha neanche il 10% del fascino di irssi :D
 * Joshua^Dunamis sta per installare irssi su Ubuntu 11.10
<enzotib> lo standard per l'ambiente grafico direi che è xchat
<alessio> quoto enzotib :D
<Carlin0> anche lostirc non è male ...
<Ubuntese> enzotip, non è che il grub della suse installata ha qualcosa che blocca il grub della penna usb?
<alessio> il peggiore è senza dubbio pidgin, è davvero ingestibile
<enzotib> Ubuntese, se la penna è fatta bene, il problema è prima del bios
<Joshua^Dunamis> si enzotib ho usato X-Chat anche ai tempi, anche Kvirc (KDE è stato il mio DE per la maggiore)
<enzotib> Ubuntese, al grub della suse non dovresti proprio arrivarci
<Joshua^Dunamis> ma ne XChat ne Kvirc hanno il fascino di irssi :D
<enzotib> e che nessuno parli di icrII
<Carlin0> Joshua^Dunamis, cerca se si trova ancora in giro BitchX
<Joshua^Dunamis> sentito nominare ma non usato
<enzotib> Joshua^Dunamis, è una mezza schifezza, in my opinion, troooppo antiquato
<Joshua^Dunamis> BitchX l'ho usato pure ed era al secondo posto dopo irssi :D
<enzotib> BitchX discende da ircII, così come anche epic
<Ubuntese> ok enzotip ti ringrazio per ora.
<alessio> ManuelPrimarySch, postami uname -a
<alessio> ManuelPrimarySch,
<ManuelPrimarySch> sono qui, cerco il nome completo della mia scheda...
<alessio> ManuelPrimarySch, iwconfig
<ingamedeo>  /msg NickServ identify Ingamedeo251096
<enzotib> ingamedeo, ah, sgamato
<Joshua^Dunamis> ingamedeo: che faiiiiiiiii
<ingamedeo> sgamato che ?
<ManuelPrimarySch> Esegui, non trova "iwconfig" ???
<ManuelPrimarySch> wazzap?
<enzotib> ManuelPrimarySch, devi farlo da terminale
<ingamedeo> enzotib, Sgamato che ????????????
<enzotib> ingamedeo, s'è vista la password
<enzotib> lo spazio galeotto prima di /msg
<ingamedeo> enzotib, Ah va bhe era sbagliata x fortuna !!!!!!
<ingamedeo> :)
<Carlin0> ingamedeo, quel comando dallo nello status che anche se sbagli nessuno vede
<enzotib> ingamedeo, fallo sempre sulla finestra server
<enzotib> ecco
<ManuelPrimarySch> avevo gia' provato questo procedimento, e se non piglio erroe, non aveva riconosciuto ne "via cavo" ne "wireless"...
<ingamedeo> enzotib, OK Grazie !
<ManuelPrimarySch> questo volete sapere?
<enzotib> ManuelPrimarySch, di che procedimento parli?
<ManuelPrimarySch> in " recovey-mode"
<alessio> ManuelPrimarySch, dai lspci e lspcmcia
<ManuelPrimarySch> ok, le segno su un post-it, chiudo e poi rientrero'. ma nell'eventualita' che cosa ti serve sapere ?
<alessio> ManuelPrimarySch, dai lspci e posta su pastebin
<alessio> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessio> ManuelPrimarySch, vedi che lo devi dare da terminale
<alessio> ManuelPrimarySch, perchè dovresti segnartele su un post-it?? ahahah :D
<Joshua^Dunamis> eccomiiiiiiiiiiiii
 * Joshua^Dunamis è entrato con irssi 
<ManuelPrimarySch> ok, e ti riferisco. per il momento tks
<iodo> alessio ok ho cancellato i due cosi
<alessio> iodo, ok ma non mi ricordo che problema avevi
<Carlin0> gli si inchioda il SO se non erro
<alessio> ManuelPrimarySch, tks??
<alessio> iodo, ma ti si incoda nel senso che vedi tutta la shell grafica rovinata??
<alessio> iodo, o ti si incoda nel senso che non riesci a fare proprio niente??
<iodo> alessio lo schermo si blocca l'immagine
<Joshua^Dunamis> cerchiamo di dare una mano come ai vecchi tempi
<Carlin0> iodo, quanta ram hai e che cpu ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> iodo: che immagine si blocca? Quando avvii dove si blocca?
<iodo> alessio di solito quando vedo film , pagine java
<iodo> 900 mb ram 1.6 ghz
<Joshua^Dunamis> iodo: ok, che scheda video hai?
<iodo> thinkpad r51e  ubuntu 11.10  ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<alessio> ma quel manuel li è un fuori di testa O.o gli ho detto di postarmi l'output di un comando e si è arrabbiato dicendo che su questo canale facciamo del sarcasmo
<alessio> enzotib, sapresti come installare un'estensione per gnome 3.4 su gnome 3.2.2??
<iodo> il video si blocca anche se riavvio sessione , il menu della scelta utente si vede e funzione ma poi quando entro torna bloccato
<enzotib> alessio, assolutmente no
<Joshua^Dunamis> iodo: hai un ATI e non le conosco, ho sempre usato l'accoppiata Linux+NVidia
<alessio> enzotib, ma perchè quando apro la pagina di gnome extensions mi dice "You do not appear to have an up to date version of GNOME3. You won't be able to install extensions from here. See the about page for more information."
<Joshua^Dunamis> iodo: ma potrebbe dipendere dal driver della scheda video
<alessio> enzotib, non hanno nemmeno messo gnome 3.4 nei repo ufficiali devo usare quelli di ricotz che fanno solo danni e non mi fanno installare nemmeno una benedetta estensione?? mha questi sono pazzi
<alessio> iodo, io ho risolto sempre così
<enzotib> alessio, aspetta la 12.04, lì ci sarà la 3.4
<alessio> iodo, vai sul sito dell'ati e scaricati i driver proprietari, tasto destro esegui come programma doppio click esegui e procedi con il setup
<iodo> alessio così come?
<alessio> enzotib, ma la 12.04 non lts sarà disponibile ad agosto -.-'
<alessio> enzotib, oppure il 26 potrò aggiornare da oneiric senza dover reinstallare??
<iodo> Joshua^Dunamis io mi ci gioco una clavicola che è un problema di driver video
<alessio> iodo, che scheda video hai??
<enzotib> alessio, 12.04 "è" LTS
<enzotib> e dal 26 potrai aggiornare tranquillamente
<iodo> alessio thinkpad r51e  ubuntu 11.10  ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<alessio> enzotib, ah ok perfetto :D
<Joshua^Dunamis> iodo: si credo proprio di si
<enzotib> alessio, naturalmente sarebbe opportuno, per evitare problemi, togliere tutto il software perso da ppa vari e non ufficiale
<alessio> enzotib, non ne ho da ppa non ufficiali :D dopo l'11 installazione ho imparato la lezione ahaha ho solo i partner
<enzotib> ok
<alessio> enzotib, ho provato solo una volta per vedere se i repo di ricotz fossero ufficiali o meno, controllando nel source list ma non ho dato l'update
<alessio> enzotib, e poi naturalmente li ho rimossi :D
<shouldes> alessio, neanche i medibuntu in 6 anni mi hanno causato problemi, avanzando di release ben 5 volte su un pc
<alessio> shouldes, ah ok allora vuol dire che prima dell'avanzamento li rimuovo e poi li rimetto
<shouldes> alessio, ho scritto che non mi hanno causato problemi, l'avanzamento li disattiva in automatico
<Joshua^Dunamis> iodo: Uso GNU/Linux dal 2003 è una cosa l'ho imparato: scavando, scavando c'è sempre la soluzione ai problemi. Cerca qualcuno che ha ATI e saprà darti una mano a sistemare il fataccio
<alessio> shouldes, ah ok scusa ho letto male ed interpretato il senso della frase in modo errato :D
<enzotib> li disattiva, ma pacchetti installati dai repo disattivati restano installati
<Joshua^Dunamis> iodo: ma tu che versione hai di Ubuntu?
<iodo> 11.10 la mia scheda ha sempre avuto problemi con ogni versione di linux anche in rete spulciando nessuno ne viene a capo
<Joshua^Dunamis> iodo: capito, che modello hai di ATI?
<iodo> Radeon Xpress 200M
<shouldes> enzotib, tra l'altro rimangono "locali o obsoleti", visto che magari *-extra-52 non viene aggiornata ad *extra-53, quindi si deve fare manualmente il lavoro di disinstallazione e aggiornamento, però nell'avanzamento quel repository mai ha dato fastidio (a me)
<Joshua^Dunamis> iodo: vedo di trovarti qualcosa, purtroppo non posso dirti nulla di mio personale
<enzotib> shouldes, medibuntu è "abbastanza" tranquillo e riconosciuto, a differenza di altro
<iodo> l' 11.10 è di tutti i linux quello che mi va meglio , va bene fino al momento che si pianta tutto funziona bene poi boh il nulla
<alessio> shouldes, dopo 11 installazioni ho detto basta hai repo che non siano ufficiali o partner, causano solo danni lo dico per esperienza :D pensa che una volta non riuscivo nemmeno a spostate i tasti della barra dei menù, per intenderci chiudi massimizza e minimizza, da destra a sinistra...ti ho detto tutto
<alessio> iodo, sai per caso di che famiglia fa parte la tua vga??
<iodo> ati Radeon Xpress 200M
<alessio> iodo, si ok ma è mobility, radeon, apu??
<iodo> ehh non saprei ...provo a spulciare
<alessio> iodo, ok aspè
<Joshua^Dunamis> iodo: comincio a capire, la tua scheda non ha una sua propria RAM, utilizza quella del sistema. Il tuo problema mi è capitato guarda caso con il mio ex pc del '99 con una NVidia TNT2 che usava pure la memoria condivisa
<shouldes> alessio, è una scheda mobility radeon vecchiotta, prima che le ati fossero rinominate in amd, non più supportata dei driver proprietari, ed è tra quelle che ha sempre avuto fastidi anche con gli open
<shouldes> *dai
<alessio> shouldes, ah ok quindi il mio tentativo di trovare i driver proprietari sul sito dell'amd è vano
<Joshua^Dunamis> iodo: se usi la sessione grafica gnome-classic no effects funziona tutto bene?
<Joshua^Dunamis> iodo: puoi installarla tramite sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<iodo> li effetti non li uso perchè con compiz non va daccordo per niebte
<Joshua^Dunamis> iodo: quindi che sessione grafica usi ora?
<iodo> quella standard di oniric
<iodo> ora provo ad installarla
<alessio> iodo, aia togli subito unity, oltre che orripilante esteticamente è anche pesantissima, direi di provare gnome o kde
<Joshua^Dunamis> iodo: si direi di provare per un po' di giorni gnome-classic no effect, o almeno Ubuntu 2D cioè Unity senza Compiz
<iodo> sto installando gnome
<Joshua^Dunamis> iodo: ottimo
<alessio> iodo, ottimissimo :D
<alessio> iodo, prova gnome shell con cairo dock o awn non ne rimarrai deluso
<iodo> cairo la usavo su mint
<alessio> iodo, con awn ancora ancora perchè molti vantano problemi di crash continui, ma con cairo dock vai sul sicuro :D
<Joshua^Dunamis> alessio: prima credo sia meglio che iodo usi per un po' di giorni gnome-classic no effect o Unity 2D, meglio il primo, per isolare il problema
<iodo> ho installato gnome come faccio per usarlo?
<alessio> Joshua^Dunamis, si in effetti non hai tutti i torti con una vga un po' vecchiotta meglio non provare queste accoppiate :D
<alessio> iodo, fai termina sessione clicca sull'ingranaggio
<alessio> iodo, e poi clicca su gnome classic
<iodo> dove lo trovo?
<alessio> iodo, usi lightdm o gdm??
<iodo> non so di cosa parli alessio
<alessio> iodo, quando devi fare il login per intenderci
<alessio> iodo, la schermata con il nome e la password è al centro o a sinistra??
<iodo> c'è un menu dove scelgo l'utente cliccando a sx
<alessio> iodo, nel primo caso usi gdm nel secondo lightdm
<alessio> iodo, ok usi lightdm allora
<palimmo> ciao. ho provato a scaricare da gnome-look qualche tema gtk3 da usare in unity (Ubuntu 12.04). L'ho estratto e poi selezionato tramite MyUnity... ma il risultato è sempre pessimo.. Per cui ritorno sempre ad Ambiance. C'é qualcosa che sbaglio e dovrei fare? grazie?
<alessio> iodo, prima di fare il login (ovvero di inserire la password) a destra c'è un ingranaggio tu cliccaci sopra poi clicca gnome-classic e fai il login
<antani> ciao
<Guest78659> ok
<alessio> raga qualcuno sa dove posso trovare un tasto con il simbolo di ubuntu?? oppure uno stickers da mettere sopra al tasto supeuser, non sopporto vedere il simbolo o la scritta microsoft, ho gia cambiato lo stickers del sistema operativo ho messo quello in metallo con scritto powered by ubuntu :D
<iodo_> ho cambiato ma a me l'interfaccia frafica sembra quella prima...
<alessio> iodo, hai ancora la dock a sinistra??
<alessio> raga qualcuno sa dove reperire uno sticker simile a questo però della hd 5650?? http://www.ebay.it/itm/ATI-MOBILITY-RADEON-HD-5850-GRAPHICS-1-GB-Sticker-16mm-x-16-5mm-/260968001865?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc2e7b149
<Carlin0> alessio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/StickerUbuntu
<Valeriomatrix> c'è un modo per cancellare tutte le modifiche fatte in queste due giorni sul mio computer
<Valeriomatrix> come avere le configurazioni di default e cancellare le cartelle
<alessio> Carlin0, grazie mille ma non creddo abbiano quello dell'ati 5650 lo stickers di ubuntu l'ho preso su ebay ed è in metallo non in carta come questo :P
<iodo> alessio come faccio ad attivare gnome?
<alessio> iodo, come ti ho detto prima clicchi sul simbolo dell'ingranaggio a destra e clicchi su gnome classic
<iodo> riprovo allora grazie
<iodo_> alessio bene ora va molto più radido
<alessio> iodo, :D
<bob_> Salve a tutti
<iodo_> ora lo metto un pò sottosforzo e vedo come reagisce
<alessio> iodo, ok perfetto sono felice di esserti stato d'aiuto =)
<iodo_> grazie mille!
<andy100> help linguaggio C
<alessio> iodo, figurati
<bob_> Volevo chiedere, qualcuno di voi ha mai provato a fare un dual boot Windows xp-Ubuntu server? Intendo, Ubuntu server rimarrebbe sempre acceso, ma, in casi eccezionali, far partire XP ...
<andy100> qulacuno ricorda turboC ?
<bob_> Sono da solo?
<andy100> che intendu dual boot server?
<VALENTINA> buongiorno...sono un novellina di linux ed ubuntu...da qualche giorno ho un problema con i video su youtube...colori sfalsati e facce blu... ho provato a risolvere tramite i consigli sul forum ma niente...o son io incapace o è il pc che non collabora...qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<bob_> Ubuntu server sempre acceso e nel caso in cui debba fare qualcosa di eccezionale spegnere Ubuntu server e partire con XP. Si può fare?
<enziosavio_> Togli  l' accelerazione per  i  video  blu
<palimmo> VALENTINA, prova al login a scegliere Unity 2D, vai su youtube, click destro e togli l'accelerazione hardware tra le impostazioni. poi rifai il login con Unity 3D e "dovrebbe" essere risolto
<VALENTINA> enzo, ho già provato, ma la finestra che si apre rimane bloccata...non posso spuntare l'opzione
<alessio> VALENTINA, che kernel, che scheda video e che versione di ubuntu hai??
<enziosavio_> Riprova  più  volte
<palimmo> VALENTINA: fallo da Unity 2D.. cos' puoi. avevo il tuo stesso identico problema ;)
<VALENTINA> scusate...ma non ci capisco molto...cos'è unity 2d-3d?
<bob_> unity è un plugin ...
<VALENTINA> ah ok
<palimmo> all'avvio ubuntu ti chiede la passowrd, giusto? in quella schermata, cliccando vicino al tuo nome,  puoi scegliere diversi Deskto Environment... per una volta scegli il 2D e potrai deselezionare l'accelerazione hardware
<bob_> hai provato a cambiare browser?
<palimmo> (scusa alcuni errori di battitura...)
<VALENTINA> ho capito... ci provo, grazie palimmo
<VALENTINA> si bob...stesso problema
<palimmo> prego... facci sapere
<VALENTINA> 'mo stacco e provo, grazie!
<palimmo> ciao. ho provato a scaricare da gnome-look qualche tema gtk3 da usare in unity (Ubuntu 12.04). L'ho estratto e poi selezionato tramite MyUnity... ma il risultato è sempre pessimo.. Per cui ritorno sempre ad Ambiance. C'é qualcosa che sbaglio e dovrei fare? grazie?
<bob_> ubuntu 12.04 ... ma è ancora beta! possibili bug ...
<bob_> ma solo il tema 12.04 o Ubbuntu 12.04
<bob_> ?
<bob_> [Quit: goodbye ...[]
<fabio_cc> palimmo, come ha detto bob_ ubuntu 12.04 non è ancora stata rilasciata ed è in versione beta. Quando sarà rilasciata daremo supporto su ubuntu 12.04
<fabio_cc> palimmo, puoi sempre provare in chat: #ubuntu-it-chat
<palimmo> ok fabio_cc ... capisco. Comunque immagino sia un qualcosa che sbaglio io nel gestire i temi....
<elisabetta> salve ho una domanda. ho un cd con immagine iso dell'ultima versione di ubuntu (il cd funziona, l'ho provato su un pc diverso e va) e nel mio asus kc non lo legge nemmeno settando le opzioni del bios x il boot da cd. ho provato a esplorare il cd da win e me lo rileva vuoto. cosa posso fare per lanciare ubuntu live?
<jason_hudson> elisabetta, il cd non ha solo il file .iso vero?
<elisabetta> io ho masterizzato sul cd il file iso che ho scaricato dal sito ubuntu...... dovevo masterizzare anche altro assieme? se si cosa?
<jason_hudson> elisabetta, il contenuto del file iso
<elisabetta> al limite se ho sbagliato rieseguo la procedura corretta
<jason_hudson> elisabetta, hai windows 7?
<elisabetta> ....allora se ho capito non solo i file zippati ma anche la cartella decompressa.... quando ho scaricato su desktop mi ha messo sia l'iso che la cartella decompressa, entrambi con lo stesso nome
<elisabetta> ho win xp professional
<jason_hudson> elisabetta, ok scaricati infrarecorder (http://infrarecorder.org/)
<jason_hudson> purtroppo non mi viene altro in mente per masterizzare su  windows :\
<elisabetta> già scaricato, ho masterizzato con quello, non riuscendo a capirci nulla con nero. e ho visto che è più semplice come programma e fa di più
<jason_hudson> elisabetta, ok aprilo , seleziona actions (sperando sia in inglese) e vai su burn image
<elisabetta> ok
<jason_hudson> elisabetta, da li seleziona l'iso di ubuntu e vai su open,  e OK
<elisabetta> eseguo e vedo cosa succede
<jason_hudson> elisabetta, se sul cd hai solo un file .iso hai sbagliato (prima)
<vasho> qualcuno sa darmi delle delucidazioni su gnome 3, gnome fallback e unity?
<elisabetta> ok sul cd, il sistema non rileva nulla nemmeno così. allora, si riparte dall'inizio. cosa devo mettere su cd? il file iso e la cartella che mi ha scaricato assieme?
<jason_hudson> vasho, gnome 3 è un desktop environment, gnome fallback una 'modalità' di gnome che ti consente di 'mostrare' gnome 3 come se fosse gnome 2.x e unity è un plugin per gnome 3, credo sia tutto
<jason_hudson> elisabetta, la procedura che ti ho indicato va applicata solo al file iso, scarica l'iso e fai quel che ho detto, dovrebbe bastare
<Carlin0> elisabetta, devi masterizzare la iso "come immagine" e a velocità più bassa possibile
<elisabetta> ok questo l'ho fatto, infatti il cd in un portatile diverso funziona. ma come è possibile che nel mio pc (dal quale ho masterizzato) il live non parte?
<valentina> purtroppo nessun miglioramento...
<jason_hudson> elisabetta, dall'altro portatile parte in live?
<jason_hudson> valentina, forse sarebbe meglio 'condividere' le specifiche del pc
<elisabetta> si, parte. e velocemente. ma ho bisogno di installare ubuntu su questo pc e non sull'altro
<valentina> in particolare?
<jason_hudson> elisabetta, a questo punto prova a masterizzarlo alla velocità più bassa possibile
<jason_hudson> elisabetta, altrimenti sarebbe meglio installarlo da pendrive
<vasho> intendevo: gnome fallback è sempre gnome 3 vero? usa gnome shell? e se uso gnome 3 invece di unity, posso rimuovere compiz o mi serve lo stesso? scusate ma sto passando alla 12.04 dalla 10.10, su cui avevo gnome 2 + compiz e mi trovavo bene
<Joshua^Dunamis> iodo: la sessione si chiama gnome-session-fallback
<elisabetta> ho ipotizzato che il problema sia il mio pc e non il disco masterizzato
<Joshua^Dunamis> iodo_: sono stato impegnato ed ero sperito
<jason_hudson> valentina, cpu, scheda grafica, RAM, magari ci dici anche che versione di ubuntu usi e che architettura (32/64(
<Carlin0> !md5 | elisabetta
<ubot-it> elisabetta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<fabio_cc> vasho, ma la 12.04 è ancora beta
<elisabetta> da pendrive con la procedura specificata per il salvataggio nel sito?
<jason_hudson> vasho, ho detto una vaccata, credo che unity sia un plugin per compiz lol
<iodo_> si si ho fatto grazie
<Carlin0> controlla questa cosa elisabetta magari il file si è rovinato nel trasferimento
<jason_hudson> elisabetta, credo ce ne sia una si
<jason_hudson> Carlin0, su un altro pc funziona
<Carlin0> a bhe... allora magari deve vedere le impostazioni de bios
<valentina> allora scheda grafica nvidia geforce8600m, ram 4gb, ubuntu 12, 32 bit
<Joshua^Dunamis> iodo_: perfetto
<vasho> lo so che la 12.04 è in beta, ma mi pare funzioni bene sul mio hardware
<paolopan> buonasera a tutti, qualcuno sa come si può montare un iphone 4 su ubuntu 11.10. Grazie
<jason_hudson> elisabetta, se ti va puoi provare a trasferire ubuntu su chiavetta direttamente da ubuntu su wubi, in parole povere installi ubuntu su pc senza rimuovere windows, da li usi il programma per muovere l'iso su chiavetta e da li installi, certo potrebbe non avere senso ma è senz'altro la manovra più sicura
<iodo_> elisabetta devi andare nel bios e dare la precedenza al lettore cd
<elisabetta> se ho capito bene questo link riporta a un sistema x verificare l'integrità del file, verifico
<fabio_cc> vasho, si, ma qui ancora non è supportata
<vasho> valentina, il problema dei video su youtube blu ce l'avevo anche io, pare sia un bug di flash. Puoi usare html5 su youtube se il tuo browser lo supporta, permettendo quindi di non usare flash. vai su http://www.youtube.com/html5 e scegli l'opzione html5
<jason_hudson> iodo_, l'ha già fatto
<elisabetta> fatto da bios, sono due giorni che provo tutte le opzioni compreso disabilitare c:
<jason_hudson> elisabetta, non c'è bisogno di verificare se parte su un altro pc
<iodo_> ops non avevo visto
<elisabetta> continua a non leggere il cd
<vasho> fabio_cc, si credevo che fosse però una domanda generica, non proprio relativa alla 12.04
<elisabetta> ok allora su altro pc parte, modificando il bios non lo legge..... provo da pendrive
<valentina> jason, avevo già provato, ho provato anche oggi ma niente...  :(
<jason_hudson> valentina, manca la cpu, non credo serva però, hai installato i driver proprietari nVidia?
<valentina> vasho, scusa
<palimmo> valentina: sei riuscita a togliere l'accelerazione hardware?
<valentina> no palimmo
<palimmo> come entrare in unity 2D lo hai capito?
<valentina> si...son passata da windows a ubuntu a dicembre ...tenendo i driver aggiornati
<valentina> si si
<jason_hudson> valentina, hai scritto ubuntu 12, perchè usi una versione non stabile? O.o
<palimmo> entrata in unity 2D, sei andata in Firefox e aperto un video in youtube?
<palimmo> valentina:
<jason_hudson> elisabetta, prova da wubi (non so se hai letto quel che ho scritto prima lol)
<jason_hudson> valentina_, <jason_hudson> valentina, hai scritto ubuntu 12, perchè usi una versione non stabile? O.o
<valentina_> si, ma i colori rimangono sfalsati
<valentina_> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<jason_hudson> si ma la 12.04 non era stabile a dicembre
<elisabetta> wubi provato come prima opzione e non lancia ubuntu nemmeno. ma dall'altro pc si.
<jason_hudson> valentina_, ad ogni modo sembra ci sia qualche problema con flash, usi firefox giusto?
<valentina_> ho aggiornato ubuntu settimana scorsa
<jason_hudson> elisabetta, dovresti usare wubi per installare ubuntu SU windows, da li poi copi il contenuto dell'iso su pendrive
<valentina_> oltre a firefox anche chrome
<jason_hudson> valentina_, va male anche con chrome?
<elisabetta> sto mettendo ubuntu sulla pendrive con le istruzioni del sito, appena ha finito vedo se da quella lo legge
<valentina_> si jason
<jason_hudson> lol
<jason_hudson> valentina_, si potrebbe provare con totem, se hai voglia
<valentina_> sigh...
<elisabetta> .allora, con wubi ho messo l'iso su win (è l'iso che poi ho messo nel cd e che funziona nell'altro pc) ora sto mettendo la stessa iso su pendrive.
<valentina_> metto totem come riproduttore di video nelle impostazioni?
<jason_hudson> valentina_, installi i plugins di totem e usi quello per youtube
<Ab3L> <vasho> valentina, il problema dei video su youtube blu ce l'avevo anche io, pare sia un bug di flash. Puoi usare html5 su youtube se il tuo browser lo supporta, permettendo quindi di non usare flash. vai su http://www.youtube.com/html5 e scegli l'opzione html5 <--- interessante. così non vedo più gli omini blu
<jason_hudson> valentina_, se mi dai un attimo vedo cosa devi installare
<valentina_> ok
<vasho> valentina_, io sulla 12.04, non ho il problema dei video blu. che versione di flas stai usando? provato ad aggiornare?
<GNAM> GOOOOOOOOOOOLL
<jason_hudson> valentina_, bugia non serve, se apri totem e clicki su playlist e poi su youtube basta cercare un video, aprirlo e ti dirà lui cosa scaricare
<valentina_> ciao vasho...si ma nessun miglioramento...
<valentina_> non so dove sbaglio
<valentina_> bugia?
<jason_hudson> valentina_, bugia = non devi aspettare che ti dica io cosa installare, te lo dice totem
<Ab3L> valentina_: ma hai colori sfalsati solo sui video di youtube?
<fabio_cc> GNAM, sei pregato di esultare sul canale di chat (#ubuntu-it-chat) non qui, per favore
<fabio_cc> GNAM, e per favore evita il maiuscolo
<fabio_cc> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> !maiuscolo
<ubot-it> Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<jason_hudson> valentina_, oppure da terminale dai sudo mkdir /etc/adobe  &&  echo -e "EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1\nOverrideGPUValidation=true" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg > /dev/null
<GNAM> si' l'ho fatto fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> GNAM, li ok, ma non qui, grazie
<GNAM> si' ho sbagliato chan
<fabio_cc> GNAM, allora tutto ok :)
<GNAM> credevo di essere su debian-it
<valentina_> dunque...con totem sono sflasati...su youtube son sfalsati... e scusatemi ma io ci capisco poco
<Thug-> salve
<flaggo> salve piccola info , come carico in xfce un set di icone non standard? con gnome trashino e le prende al volo qui non riesco XD
<Thug-> buon giorno a tutti
<Thug-> mi serve un aiuto
<jason_hudson> valentina_, oppure da terminale dai sudo mkdir /etc/adobe  &&  echo -e "EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1\nOverrideGPUValidation=true" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg > /dev/null
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Thug-
<ubot-it> Thug-: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> Thug-, fai la domanda :)
<elisabetta> ora il programma mi ha detto che il processo di installazione di ubuntu su pendrive è terminato e ha abilitato la chiusura del programma di copia su pendrive (che è quello specificato nel sito per tale scopo) x avviare la versione live da pendrive devo spegnere il pc come per il cd e lasciare la pendrive inserita giusto?
<Thug-> sapreste aiutarmi a spostare la barra superiore di ubuntu
<Thug-> i bottoni delle impostazioni wifi batteria
<Thug-> tutti a destra
<Thug-> perkè ho spostato già i bottoni del ridimensionamento chiusura ecc.. verso destra perkè a sinistra non piacciono pero' quando sono a skermo intero per colpa della barra superiore ke è tutto a destra mi ricomaiono a sinistra
<jason_hudson> elisabetta, si, e se la memoria non mi inganna dal bios AMI devi scegliere in primo luogo boot da external device o qualcosa del genere e in secondo luogo la penna come external hard disk
<Thug-> mi compaiono a destra solamente quando non sono a schermo intero.
<elisabetta> ok, allora esco e provo....... grazie dell'aiuto
<jason_hudson> elisabetta, figurati
<jason_hudson> valentina_, risolto?
<Thug-> fabio_cc,  ti ringrazio aspetto una risposta
<Thug-> ^.^
<fabio_cc> Thug-, se c'è qualcuno che sa risponderti, lo farà
<flaggo> qualche anima pia che mi consiglia?
<Thug-> lo spero
<Thug-> ma non credo
<Thug-> :\
<valentina_> no... non mi accetta sudo mkdir ecc ecc
<jason_hudson> wtf
<jason_hudson> valentina_, che errore ti da?
<Thug-> vabbè
<Thug-> misà ke non mi rispondono
<Thug-> :\
<valentina_> scusami jason, abbi pazienza...mi dice che è impossibile trovare sudo mkdir /etc/adobe  &&  echo -e "EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1\nOverrideGPUValidation=true" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg > /dev/null
<jason_hudson> valentina_, tutta sta roba l'hai copiata in un terminale giusto?
<Carlin0> flaggo, hai provato qui ? → http://bit.ly/JZdZKT
<valentina_> si...
<jason_hudson> valentina_, 1 alla volta
<jason_hudson> valentina_,  sudo mkdir /etc/adobe
<Thug-> <Thug-> sapreste aiutarmi a spostare la barra superiore di ubuntu
<Thug-> <Thug-> i bottoni delle impostazioni wifi batteria
<Thug-> <Thug-> tutti a destra
<Thug-> * fradeve è uscito (Quit: leaving)
<Thug-> <Thug-> perkè ho spostato già i bottoni del ridimensionamento chiusura ecc.. verso destra perkè a sinistra non piacciono pero' quando sono a skermo intero per colpa della barra superiore ke è tutto a destra mi ricomaiono a sinistra
<FloodBotIt1> Thug-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Thug-> semai mi querate..
<jason_hudson> LOL
<fabio_cc> Thug-, non floodare per favore
<jason_hudson> Thug-, mi dispiace, personalmente non credo di poter essere d'aiuto
<Thug-> skusa fabio
<Thug-> :\
<fabio_cc> Thug-, e per favore non ripetere la domanda appena fatta
<Thug-> grazie jason_hudson
<valentina_> eheheh...se digito solo quella riga mi da nessun risultato trovato
<Thug-> ok
<jason_hudson> valentina_, dopo  echo -e "EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1\nOverrideGPUValidation=true" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg > /dev/null
<jason_hudson> oh
<Thug-> tolgo il disturbo..
<Thug-> non volevo essere di disturbo cmq vi saluto
<fabio_cc> Thug-, nessun disturbo
<fabio_cc> Thug-, non sempre si può avere subito la risposta
<Thug-> quando verrà riattivato il forum?
<jason_hudson> valentina_, cd /etc && sudo mkdir adobe     ?
<fabio_cc> Thug-, speriamo presto
<Thug-> ok
<valentina_> jason, nemmeno
<fabio_cc> Thug-, se vuoi chattare c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<Thug-> ^.^
<Thug-> ok
<jason_hudson> valentina_, sempre lo stesso errore?
<valentina_> già
<jason_hudson> :|
<valentina_> non mi accetta nemmeno l'altra riga
<jason_hudson> valentina_, mkdir /etc/adobe    che dice?
<valentina_> nada...
<jason_hudson> non dovrebbe "non trovare" un file se stiamo creando una cartella :|
<valentina_> giuro, non so cosa dire
<jason_hudson> valentina_, gksudo nautilus
<Thug-> jason_hudson, potresti aiutarmi almeno su questo, ho un olivetti olibook p1500 e la risoluzione del mio ubuntu non è tanto buona
<Thug-> mi da giusto 2 tipi di risoluzione
<jason_hudson> Thug-, scheda video?
<Thug-> aspè
<Thug-> te lo dico subito
<jason_hudson> valentina_, quando ti apre nautilus spostati in "filesystem" poi cerca la cartella etc entra e da li crea una nuova cartella che chiamerai adobe
<valentina_> nemmeno gksudo nautilus...
<Thug-> SiS M672
<jason_hudson> valentina_, che dice? file non trovato?
<valentina_> se digito gksudo nautilus si....   solo nautilus mi appaiono due cartelle - files e cartella home
<jason_hudson> Thug-, temo sia normale avere solo 2 risoluzioni, non posso consigliarti oltre mi dispiace
<Thug-> :\
<Thug-> si vede malissimo
<Thug-> una peggio dell'altra..
<jason_hudson> valentina_, ok dai in terminale     cd /etc && gksudo nautilus
<Thug-> con windows non è cosi' invece..
<Thug-> come mai?
<Ab3L> valentina_: prova a vedere un altro video che non sia di youtube per sapere se i colori sono sempre sfalsati (potrebbe essere un problema dei server di youtube, sai?). per esempio questo video qui: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xlsh5k_ubuntu-11-10-linux-review_tech?search_algo=1
<FloodBotIt1> Thug-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jason_hudson> Thug-, potrebbe non essere supportata la scheda
<Thug-> ahahah in effetti il bot ha ragione vi chiedo dinuovo scusa non voglio disturbare il canale.. cmq jason ti ringrazio.
<jason_hudson> di niente
<valentina_> cd /etc && gksudo nautilus   non me lo accetta
<jason_hudson> valentina_, ok dai in terminale     cd / && gksudo nautilus
<valentina_> ab3l...il video lo vedo bene ma a me serve vederli bene da youtube... ci sarà un modo per risolvere questo intoppo??
<valentina_> cd /etc && gksudo nautilus  non me lo accetta
<jason_hudson> valentina_, nell'ultimo ho tolto "etc" è solo cd /
<valentina_> si jason, ho fatto copia/incolla....ma niente
<Thug-> jason_hudson, quindi nemmeno compiz posso installare?
<jason_hudson> Thug-, non direi
<Thug-> non ci sono riuscito a mettere compiz il cubo non funziona
<Thug-> :\
<jason_hudson> valentina_, che errore da?
<Thug-> vabbè
<jason_hudson> Ab3L, difficile che sia un problema di youtube, io riesco a vederli bene i video e giuro che non sto guardando i puffi
<valentina_> nessun risultato corrispondente alla ricerca...
<Thug-> jason e la barra di sopra non posso spostarla sotto?
<Thug-> quella dov'è lo spegnimento..
<jason_hudson> valentina_, ricerca? mi copi quello che hai in terminale? puoi mandarmelo via messaggio privato o copiarlo su pastebin
<jason_hudson> Thug-, non saprei
<Ab3L> jason_hudson, valentina_: se li vedi male solo da youtube, potrebbe essere anche un problema di qualche loro server che manda codifiche del colore sbagliate. io vedevo emilio fede tutto blu e il cielo viola fino a ieri. oggi invece è ok.
<jason_hudson> lol emilio fede blu
<jason_hudson> non saprei, può darsi, strano però anche perchè penso che il problema si ripeta da tempo
<valentina_> aspetta, fammi capire...io devo digitare quelle righe nella home o in un altra applicazione? perchè forse sto sbaglaindo alla grande...
<jason_hudson> valentina_, in un terminale
<Ab3L> jason_hudson: ieri sera ho reinstallato il flashplugin-installer, però.
<fanfulla> come si usa questa chat??
<valentina_> ah ok
<jason_hudson> valentina_, prova a ridurre tutto a icona e premere Ctrl + Alt + T , dovrebbe aprirsi una finestra
<valentina_> no, non me lo accetta
<jason_hudson> valentina_, da li "scrivi" sudo mkdir /etc/adobe
<valentina_> valentina-bilesimo@Aspire-5920G:~$  valentina-bilesimo@Aspire-5920G:~$ cd/&& gksudo nautilus bash: cd/: File o directory non esistente valentina-bilesimo@Aspire-5920G:~$
<jason_hudson> valentina_, è cd /  && gksudo nautilus
<jason_hudson> ci sono degli spazi prima delle &
<valentina_> allora sudo mkdir /ect/adobe me lo accetta, adesso sono in sudo, può essere?
<jason_hudson> valentina_, che vuol dire sono in sudo?
<valentina_> mi chiede la password
<jason_hudson> valentina_, oh sisi dagliela
<jason_hudson> aspetta, quella frase è alquanto ambigua.....
<jason_hudson> *digita la tua password
<jason_hudson> valentina_, dopodichè dai echo -e "EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1\nOverrideGPUValidation=true" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg > /dev/null
<valentina_> c'è il problema che dopo questa riga non mi lascia più digitare la password
<jason_hudson> valentina_, cioè? non vedi quello che digiti?
<valentina_> [sudo] password for valentina-bilesimo:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for valentina-bilesimo:
<valentina_> esatto
<valentina_> digito e non compare nulla
<jason_hudson> valentina_, è normale, digitala "alla cieca"
<jason_hudson> valentina_, è normale nessun problema, al prossimo try again digita la password utente
<valentina_> ok fatto
<jason_hudson> valentina_, entrambi?
<jason_hudson> valentina_, <jason_hudson> valentina_, dopodichè dai echo -e "EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1\nOverrideGPUValidation=true" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg > /dev/null
<valentina_> si valentina-bilesimo@Aspire-5920G:~$ sudo mkdir /etc/adobe [sudo] password for valentina-bilesimo:  valentina-bilesimo@Aspire-5920G:~$ echo -e "enablelinuxHWVideoDecode=1\nOverrideGPUValidation=true" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg > /dev/null valentina-bilesimo@Aspire-5920G:~$
<jason_hudson> valentina_, killall plugins-container
<jason_hudson> oooops
<jason_hudson> valentina_, killall plugin-container
<jason_hudson> e ora riprova a vedere un video
<valentina_> mi da nessun processo trovato
<pizza> ciao
<jason_hudson> valentina_, anche all'ultimo? (senza S)
<valentina_> si, senza s
<jason_hudson> valentina_, ok prova a caricare un video (per scrupolo volevo farti chiudere il "programma" che si occupa di "caricare" flash, detto in parole povere)
<valentina_> ci provo
<valentina_> ...ok, niente da fare!!!
<fanfulla> allora.. come si fa ad installare un programma su ubuntu da vista?? doppia partizione.. ma non la so usare..
<jason_hudson> valentina_, un momento
<enzotib> fanfulla, devi partire con ubuntu, per installarci su qualcosa
<jason_hudson> valentina_, hai già provato html5 e a disabilitare l'accelerazione hardware vero?
<fanfulla> no aspetta, ok che devo partire da ubuntu, ma il programma da installare è salvato su vista, e non ho chiavette sufficientemente capienti a portata di mano..
<enzotib> fanfulla, da ubuntu puoi accedere alla partizione di vista
<enzotib> fanfulla, di che programma si tratta, se posso chiedere?
<fanfulla> matlab
<enzotib> ok
<fanfulla> come faccio ad accedere a vista?
<valentina_> allora
<fanfulla> so solo che si può fare..
<valentina_> html5 l'ho attivato e non succede nulla
<valentina_> quando provo a togliere la spunta sull'accelerazione non mi lascia, si blocca la finestrella
<enzotib> fanfulla, in nautilus sulla sinistra dovresti vedere tutte le partizioni disponibili, quelle montate e quelle no
<fanfulla> mmm .. ok.. e cosa intendi per nautilus?
<jason_hudson> valentina_, alternativamente, ma questo è solo un tentativo disperato    sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer  &&  sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<enzotib> fanfulla, il filemanager
<valentina_> provo :)
<vasho> valentina_ se attivi html5 in youtube, solo i video in html5 saranno letti così. per gli altri continuerà ad usare flash, con il problema blu. prova a vedere qualche video, fai tasto destro sui video, finchè in fondo al menu vedrai "versione dihtml5" invece di "versione di flash"
<fanfulla> ah ok.. no
<enzotib> fanfulla, no cosa?
<fanfulla> magari è meglio se prima parto con ubuntu sennò non capisco mi sa..
<vasho> valentina_, oppure puoi provare ad usare minitube :  digita nel terminale sudo apt-get install minitube
<enzotib> fanfulla, ok, noi siamo qui
<fanfulla> thanks =)
<valentina_> jason...fatto
<jason_hudson> valentina_, ancora niente?
<enzotib> !tab | valentina_
<ubot-it> valentina_: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<vasho> valentina_, però non so come funziona perchè non l'ho mai usato
<valentina_> niente da fare...uffa... puffi a gogo
<jason_hudson> valentina_, possiamo provare a fare il downgrade di flash ma ti avviso, potresti avere problemi di "sicurezza", se non ti importa mi sembra sensato provare
<valentina_> cos'è downgrade?
<jason_hudson> valentina_, detto in parole povere, puoi utilizzare una versione di flash precedente a quella attuale
<valentina_> di informatica non ci capisco molto...sono perito meccanico io!!! ahahah
<valentina_> ah ok
<valentina_> e come si fa?
<jason_hudson> ah be io sono perito commerciale
<Fantozzi> com'è buona lei
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, un secondo
<valentina_> ok
<vasho> lol
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/pdc/11.1.102.63/install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz
<valentina_> dopo l'installazione si è aperta una finestra...chiudo?
<fanfulla> ok ora sono su ubuntu
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, installazione di che? dovevi digitare quel comando in terminale, altrimenti visita il link http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/pdc/11.1.102.63/install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz da firefox
<fanfulla> qual è il filemanager?
<enzotib> fanfulla, sulla barra di sinistra hai una casetta? cliccaci sopra
<valentina_> si è aperta una finestra di download e l'ho fatto partire...è un archivio
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, ah be, se l'ha scaricato nessun problema, riesci a trovare il file in Scaricati?
<Debianizzato> ciao
<fanfulla> la home quindi?? ok..
<enzotib> fanfulla, sì
<valentina_> no
<fanfulla> e poi?
<enzotib> fanfulla, c'è un elenco sulla sinistra?
<fanfulla> oh yes
<enzotib> fanfullain alto, Dispositivi
<enzotib> fanfulla, ecco uno dei Dispositivi è la partizione di vista
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, clicka direttamente sul link che ti ho dato
<valentina_> ok
<fanfulla> allora c'è "computer" con le varie cartelle e poi "network" ma dispositivi no..
<valentina_> salvo il file invece di far partire il download?
<enzotib> fanfulla, uno screenshot
<Jason_Hudson> si
<enzotib> !imagebin | fanfulla
<ubot-it> fanfulla: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, ^
<valentina_> ok
<valentina_> adesso ce l'ho in scaricati
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_,  decomprimilo
<fanfulla> aspetta.. la mia versione di ubuntu è in inglese.. non è che per caso è "file system"?
<valentina_> fato
<valentina_> fatto
<valentina_> pardon
<enzotib> fanfulla, po' esse'
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, cd /home/valentina-bilesimo/Scaricati
<valentina_> valentina-bilesimo@Aspire-5920G:~$ cd /home/valentina-bilesimo/scaricati bash: cd: /home/valentina-bilesimo/scaricati: File o directory non esistente valentina-bilesimo@Aspire-5920G:~$
<Jason_Hudson> WAT
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, cd /home && ls
<fanfulla> http://imagebin.org/209215
<enzotib> valentina_, la S maiuscola di Scaricati!
<tokie> ciao a tutti
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, colpa mia, dai   cd $HOME e fai prima :P
<valentina_> pure i caratteri...son un disastro!!
<enzotib> Jason_Hudson, cd e fa ancora prima
<tokie> c'è qlc che sà come vedere skygo??
<enzotib> !qualcuno | tokie
<ubot-it> tokie: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Jason_Hudson> enzotib, caffè e facciamo ancora prima
<Jason_Hudson> lol
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, tar xzvf install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz
<enzotib> fanfulla, guarda tra i menu del filemanager
<valentina_> ok, ci sono
<fanfulla> si.. sacco di cartelle con nomi strani
<tokie> sky non permette l'uso del suo sky go su linux
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, cd install_flash_player_11_linux.i386
<filo1234> tokie: lamentati con sky
<filo1234> visto che lo paghi
<tokie> ahh
<tokie> già fatto!!
<valentina_> stavolta mi dice che il file non esiste...sigh
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, momento
<filo1234> tokie: e quindi cosa c'entriamo noi?
<tokie> la domanda era differente e di natura un po più tecnica...
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, cd $HOME/Scaricati && tar xzvf install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz &&  cd install_flash_player_11_linux.i386
<filo1234> tokie: non riguardante ubuntu e questo canale però[5~
<filo1234> 17:48 < tokie> c'è qlc che sà come vedere skygo??
<filo1234> e questa non mi pare molto tecnica, al massimo chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<tokie> ... visto che si attva con il browser (quello che vuoi) esso manda informazioni riguardo al s.o.
<fanfulla> in host c'è una cartella con su scritto windows.. può aiutare?
<enzotib> tokie, il browser può mentire
<tokie> esatto
<enzotib> fanfulla, ma usi wubi, per caso?
<enzotib> tokie, cerca l'estensione di nome "User Agent Changer" qualcosa del genere
<fanfulla> per installare ubuntu?
<fanfulla> può essere...
<enzotib> tokie, probabilmente può farlo
<valentina_> bash: cd: install_flash_player_11_linux.i386: File o directory non esistente valentina-bilesimo@Aspire-5920G:~/Scaricati$
<filo1234> e non credo che guardino solo il tipo di browser in uso
<enzotib> fanfulla, ok, allora la directory /host corrisponde al disco di vista
<tokie> enzotib: estensione per ??
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, ls (mandamelo via pm se vuoi perchè potrebbe "mostrare" qualcosa di personale
<Jason_Hudson> ovvero i files che hai scaricato di recente
<fanfulla> ottimo!! però dentro c'è un parecchia roba..
<kan3> Sapete quando il forum torna operativo?
<fanfulla> trovato!!!!
<fanfulla> ok, edesso dovrei installare il programma, se lo faccio partire da li va bene?
<enzotib> fanfulla, spero che non sia la versione per windows
<Jason_Hudson> D:
<valentina_> ah tranquillo...ecco qua :D   google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz Jennifer Lopez - Dance Again (Feat. Pitbull) [2012]- Sebastian[Ub3r] libflashplayer.so Madonna - MDNA Deluxe 2CDRip 2012 [Bubanee] usr VA-Hot_Party_Spring_2012-2012-ONe
<fanfulla> grazie... ok me lo merito... no, dovrebbe essere per linux... se poi va bene su ubuntu non lo so!!!
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_,  libflashplayer.so  l'hai scaricato tu?
<valentina_> forse tramite gli aggiornamenti automatici?
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, solo da browser
<fanfulla> è un ".iso" vi dice nulla?
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, prova sta roba qua
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, cp /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so libflashplayer.so.bak
<valentina_> non ricordo...le ho provate tutte per far andare sti benedetti video
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, mv $HOME/Scaricati/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<fanfulla> in ogni caso se provo ad aprirlo mi dice che è di sola lettura..
<valentina_> mi dice file o directory non esistente
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, a quale?
<enzotib> fanfulla, devi montare il file come filesystem
<valentina_> sia alla prima riga che alla seconda
<fanfulla> ok.. che significa??
<enzotib> fanfulla, tasto destro sulla iso, non c'è nessuna opzione per montarla?
<enzotib> fanfulla, se no ti do io un comando da terminale
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin  && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer &&  mv /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so libflashplayer.so.bak &&  mv $HOME/Scaricati/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<fanfulla> sì ci sono parecchie possibilità, 4 open with , estai, scrivi su disco e altre cose..
<enzotib> fanfulla, ok, apri un terminale
<fanfulla> un comando da terminale andrebbe bene..
<fanfulla> fatto
<valentina_> sta elaborando :)
<Jason_Hudson> bien
<valentina_> conclude con un link...
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, prego?
<valentina_> ah no...scusa, stava ancora lavorando...
<fanfulla> e poi?
<valentina_> Configurazione di flashplugin-installer (11.2.202.233ubuntu2)... mv: impossibile spostare "/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so" in "libflashplayer.so.bak": Permesso negato
<Jason_Hudson> argh
<Jason_Hudson> ho dimenticato io qualcosa scusa
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, sudo  mv /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so libflashplayer.so.bak && sudo  mv $HOME/Scaricati/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<valentina_> ah credimi che qua l'unico a capirci qlcs sei tu :)
<enzotib> fanfulla, sudo mkdir -p /media/matlab && sudo mount -o loop FILE.ISO /media/matlab
<enzotib> fanfulla, ma al posto di FILE.ISO ci devi mettere il path completo del file, che sarà quacosa tipo /host/Users/Fanfulle/Download/matlab.iso
<enzotib> fanfulla, il percorso reale lo sai solo tu
<fanfulla> ok provo
<valentina_> ok fatto
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_,  killall plugin-container   e riavvia firefox ( e torna qui se stai usando la chat da web)
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, sarebbe meglio se usassi pidgin o xchat però
<valentina_> mi da processo non trovato
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, vuol dire che è già chiuso, nessun problema, dovresti riavviare firefox ora (non si sa mai lol)
<valentina_> ok...lo riavvio e torno
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, hai la possibilità di usare pidgin o empathy?
<Jason_Hudson> cosi hai meno problemi in caso dovessi riavviare firefox di nuovo
<valentina_> empathy lo trovo
<fanfulla> ok mi ha aperto la cartella...
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, usa quello, se ti chiede il server è chat.freenode.net e la porta 7070 (usa ssl)
<fanfulla> c'è un install, provo quello?
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, se non va o ti pesa usare empathy puoi usare firefox, solo ti toccherà ricollegarti ogni volta se lo riavviamo
<Fabius> salve a tutti! avrei un problemino audio con il microfono (non funziona) qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<valentina_> mi par giusto...mi da problemi...echecaz.... riavvio firefox...
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, no, stiamo riavviando firefox perchè abbiamo sostituito flash :P
<Jason_Hudson> valentina_, empathy sarebbe preferibile solo per
<Jason_Hudson> aosiroasir
<fanfulla> ok ok parte l'installazione!!! problema successivo... come si usa una crack???
<Jason_Hudson> :|
<Jason_Hudson> valentina, ora?
<valentina> rieccomi...just a moment
<valentina> jason...non so chi tu sia ma ti devo dire grazie infinite...i puffi non ci sono più!!! avanzi da bere!!!
<Jason_Hudson> in verità ti dico
<Gargamella> li ho fatti sparire io :£
<Gargamella> *:3
<valentina> quindi devo evitare aggiornamenti di flash?
<fanfulla> fammi indovinare, se la crack è nella stessa cartella sempre su vista non me la apre...
<Gargamella> valentina, per ora si, però hai un pm a proposito di flash lol
<ManuelBackagain> Digitando iwconfig,  l0: no wireless extension e idem eth0: no wireless extension ????? Alessio non c'e' piu' :(
<enzotib> fanfulla, non parliamo di queste cose qui, sono problemi tuoi
<Gargamella> valentina, non so se dal client web riesci a vederli però :|
<enzotib> Fabius, hai alzato il volume?
<fanfulla> va bene, comunque grazie lo stesso, almeno ora so come accedere alla partizione vista!!  =)
<ManuelBackagain> evidentemente no, c'e' un'anima pia?
<valentina> cos'è un pm, scusami...
<filo1234> ManuelBackagain: se spieghi cosa dovrebbe essere "Alessio non c'è più"
<Gargamella> valentina, un messaggio privato, da qualche parte dovresti vedere il mio nome, so che può essere scortese nei confronti degli altri ma è meglio non discutere certe tematiche in pubblico
<filo1234> no l'ho mai visto come output di iwconfig
<valentina> ahahahah ah ok...ma è già tanto se riesco ad usare sta chat...
<Gargamella> valentina, sotto a #ubuntu-it vedi il mio nome?
<ManuelBackagain> alessio era un ragazzo che mi stava dando supporto
<Fabius> @enzotib allora, prima ho provato con alsamixer -V all
<ubottu-it> Fabius: Error: "enzotib" is not a valid command.
<Fabius> e ho alzato tutto al 100%
<Fabius> poi ho installato il tool di configurazione di PulseAudio
<enzotib> Fabius, non usare il carattere @ prima dei nick, please
<Fabius> abbasstato il frontale sx a 0% e quello destro al 100%, ancora nulla
<Fabius> uh si sorry
<Fabius> il pc in questione non è mio ma della mia ragazza, e mi ha detto che funzionava tutto prima di un aggiornamento, dopo di che ha smesso di funzionare
<Fabius> io ho provato le uniche 2 cose che sapevo a riguardo ma ho finito le idee :-/
<ManuelBackagain> Ubunto 11.10, installato stamane, aperto, ( in inglese ) e non riesco a collegarmi ad intenret. "wireless"
<ManuelBackagain> help!
<ingamedeo> ManuelBackagain, via cavo si collega ?
<ingamedeo> ManuelBackagain, Che errore ti da ?
<ManuelBackagain> frimware
<ManuelBackagain> non riesce a trovare il firmware se non piglio errore
<ingamedeo> ManuelBackagain, Scusa non ho capito -.-
<ManuelBackagain> Ingamedeo, no non ho cavo ethernet xche' scrocco wireless dai vicini e una volta che provo a collegarmi non riesce a trovare (credo) il firmware
<ManuelBackagain> di non so che cosa, nn ricordo
<ingamedeo> ManuelBackagain, Complimentissimi !
<ingamedeo> :)
<ingamedeo> ManuelBackagain, Bravo ! E te ne vanti anche ?
<Gargamella> LOL
<ManuelBackagain> lo pago
<enzotib> ManuelBackagain, ti prego di non parlare di cose illegali qui, non le vogliamo sapere e non ti vogliamo aiutare a farle
<ManuelBackagain> che hai capito ingamedeo
<ingamedeo> enzotib, ESATTO !
<ManuelBackagain> mika sono un bauscia
<enzotib> ManuelBackagain, anche se lo paghi, non è legale per il fornitore del servizio
<ManuelBackagain> ok, che facciamo, rimango con questo problema?
<ingamedeo> enzotib, Esattamente il tuo vicino diventerebbe come un piccolo ISP e questo non è lagale !
<enzotib> ManuelBackagain, il problema possiamo cercare di risolverlo, ma non spiegarci altro
<enzotib> ManuelBackagain, iwconfig, su pastebin
<ManuelBackagain> gia digt
<ManuelBackagain> come posso dirti che cosa mi e apparso?
<enzotib> ManuelBackagain, postalo su  pastebin
<ingamedeo> ManuelBackagain, incolla su Pastebin il testo che è apparso !
<ingamedeo> enzotib, Abbiamo le stesse idee :)
<enzotib> ingamedeo, eh, quelle sono le cose da fare, c'è poco da pensare :)
<ingamedeo> enzotib, Già ! Io sono il furbone della password ! Non so se ti ricordi di me ...
<enzotib> ingamedeo, ah sì
<ingamedeo> enzotib, LOL
<ManuelBackagain> ok, il prossimo mese arrivera' adsl, per il momento scusate se sono cosi' illegale...
<ingamedeo> ManuelBackagain, Fa niente ! :) Posta iwconfig
<gvnnteresa> buonasera
<gvnnteresa> f
<Gargamella> ave
<frc> e possibile mettere la barra che cè in alto nella versione 10 nella 11?
<robytrevi> frc: sei poi riuscito ad installare? Comunque installa gnome-session-fallback
<frc> si =) finalmente
<frc> dove si scarica?
<robytrevi> frc:  sudo apt-get install   gnome-session-fallback
<frc> ho cercato nel software center è gia installato
<robytrevi> frc: dovrebbe installarti un po' di cose. Quando finisce esegui il logout (termina sessione) e al lato del tuo nome utente, dove c'è l'ingranaggio scegli la versione classica, o fallback
<robytrevi> frc: poi per aggiungere/spostare/rimuovere cose dal pannello premi alt+tasto destro del mouse in un punto vuoto del pannello
<frc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/941320/
<frc> riavvio?
<robytrevi> frc: segui con quanto detto. Hai inoltre 355 aggiornamenti da fare.
<robytrevi> frc: no termina la sessione
<frc_> e tutto uguale
<robytrevi> hai selezionato come versione classic o fallback?
<frc_> no dove devo cercare
<frc_> ah come faccio termina sessione prima di accedere?
<robytrevi> frc_: forse ti sei perso un pezzo sopra: Quando finisce esegui il logout (termina sessione) e al lato del tuo nome utente, dove c'è l'ingranaggio scegli la versione classica, o fallback
<robytrevi> frc_: in alto a destra nulla barra, dove spegni, dovrebbe esserci pure l'upzione termina sessione
<frc_> ho fatto termina sessione ma dove c'è l'ingranaggio non posso scelgliere la versione classica
<robytrevi> frc_: perché no?
<frc_> e non lo so
<robytrevi> frc_: prova a fare tutti gli aggiornamenti e poi riprova.
<valentina> ciao a tutti!!
<valentina> ottimo strumento pure la chat :)
<jason_hudson> ciao
<sborra> PeP
<frc> ho aggiornato pero non posso ancora scegliere come mai?
<robytrevi> frc: se dai da terminale: gnome-session-fallback --replace
<robytrevi> frc: che dice?
<frc> ** (gnome-session:1928): WARNING **: Opzione --replace sconosciuta
<frc> come mai?
<enzotib> forse gnome-wm --replace
<frc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/941369/
<robytrevi> frc: lsb_release -ds && echo $DESKTOP_SESSION && uname -m
<frc> Ubuntu 11.10 ubuntu i686
<frc> che faccio
<Manuel__> qualche buona anima mi può aiutare? ho il cavo ethernet per installare adattatore wireless
<frc_> come devo fare?
<Joshua^Dunamis> frc: se esci dalla sessione puoi entrare con gnome-classic-fallback?
<frc_> no ho provato
<Joshua^Dunamis> frc_: e che succede?
<Joshua^Dunamis> frc_: scusa ma arrivo ora e se puoi farmi una sintesi
<Joshua^Dunamis> frc_: XD
<Manuel__> dici a me???
<Joshua^Dunamis> no Manuel__ dicevo a frc_
<frc_> praticamente vorrei mettere la versione classica e modificare il menu di sopra
<frc_> nella 10 potevo mettere e togliere le icone e andava decisamente piu veloce ed era meglio gestito con il menu in alto a sinistra
<robytrevi> frc_: quando dici che non ti lascia scegliere la versione classica cosa significa? C'è ed è inselezionabile? è selezionabile ma non parte comunque? non esiste tale voce?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok devi installare gnome-classic-fallback tramite sudo apt-get install gnome-classic-fallback , poi esci dalla sessione grafica attuale, al login clicchi sul simbolo di ingranaggio vicino al tuo nome utente e poi scegli gnome classic no effects
<frc_> l'ho gia fatto ma non mi fa scegliere
<Joshua^Dunamis> frc_: non risulta presente?
<Manuel__> ok ragazzi chi mi può dare una mano?
<frc_> riprovo
<Manuel__> davvero
<ingamedeo> Manuel__,  Io, pero esponi il tuo problema !
<Manuel__> ok
<frc_> Impossibile trovare il pacchetto gnome-classic-fallback
<Joshua^Dunamis> frc_: appunto prova, clicca sull'ingranaggio dove ci sono Ubuntu, Ubuntu 2D, ecc
<Joshua^Dunamis> frc_: forse ho scritto male il nome del pacchetto se lo hai copiato da me
<Joshua^Dunamis> asp ti do il nome esatto
<robytrevi> Joshua^Dunamis: ha già installato gnome-session-falback, frc: spiega cosa intendi per non ti lascia. Non esiste la voce? esiste ma non è selezionabile?
<Joshua^Dunamis> si appunto
<frc_> nell'ingranaggio mi da impostazioni di sistema , monitor, applicaz allìavvio,aggiorna software,dispositivi collegati,stampanti,blocca schermo,termjina sessione,sospendi,iberna arresta
<Joshua^Dunamis> frc_: nooooooo
<frc_> ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> frc_: devi uscire dalla sessione con Termina sessione... e poi al login vai sull'ingranaggio
<frc_> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> frc_: su lightdm
<frc_> sarebbe?
<Joshua^Dunamis> frc_: l'icona con ingranaggio la trovi accanto al tuo nome utente nella schermata di login (pacchetto LightDM)
<frc_> provo=)
<robytrevi> frc_: non dirmi che non terminavi la sessione...
<dimitri> salve, un consiglio se possibile. Da due versioni di ubuntu non riesco più a gestire nel modo migliore la scheda grafica una NVIDIA con doppio monitor perchè mi da un tearing che mi fa venire i nervi e da qualche giorno anche la stampante, una Canon LBP5100, non funziona più dopo un ultimo aggiornamento. Da premettere che ho lasciato la 11.04 perchè la 11.10 non funzionava nulla neppure il doppio video. Con la 12.04 le cose migl
<dimitri> ioreranno ?
<dimitri> c'e' un modo di porvarlo prima di installarlo ?
<robytrevi> dimitri: si, con un livecd o una pennetta usb avviabile
<robytrevi> dimitri: come quando installi ma invece di installare scegli "Prova ubuntu"
<dimitri> robytrevi, mi consigli la 32 o la 64
<dimitri> io ho un quadcore 64
<robytrevi> dimitri: io sono per la 32 ma il mio pc non è molto potente
<dimitri> ma mi sa che con 64 i driver sono un po scarsini o sbaglio ?
<robytrevi> dimitri: non so come siano messi
<tottonotto> c'è nessuno?
<dimitri> vebbe dai le scarico tutte e due e le provo da usb
<ingamedeo> tottonotto, si io !
<ingamedeo> :)
<tottonotto> posso fare una domanda?
<tottonotto> :)
<robytrevi> tottonotto: !nessuno
<tottonotto> lol
<ingamedeo> tottonotto, Certo ! Chiedi pure !
<ingamedeo> :)
<ingamedeo> siamo qui x questo !
<superlex> ciao ragazzi :)
<tottonotto> allora
<tottonotto> ho installato ubuntu 11.10 un'oretta fa
<ingamedeo> tottonotto, si
<tottonotto> con successo il problema è che anche se è attaccato il cavo ethernet
<tottonotto> non naviga
<tottonotto> eppure sto usando adesso lo stesso cavo
<tottonotto> su un pc diverso
<tottonotto> con w7
<robytrevi> tottonotto: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<ingamedeo> tottonotto, OK ma ubuntu dice di essere connesso ?
<robytrevi> tottonotto: sudo dhclient eth0
<tottonotto> si dice che ha trovato una connessione
<ingamedeo> tottonotto, Perfetto
<tottonotto> ma non navigava
<ingamedeo> prova con i comandi di robytrevi dovrebbe andare !
<ingamedeo> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<ingamedeo> sudo dhclient eth0
<tottonotto> avevo trovato solo sudo ifconfing ma non andava
<tottonotto> grazie provo e vi dico tra poco
<tottonotto> molto efficienti :)
<robytrevi> tottonotto: ping 74.125.39.99 -c3
<robytrevi> tottonotto: ping ww.google.com -c3
<tottonotto> aspdf
<tottonotto> sarebbe?
<shouldes> !paste | tottonotto
<ubot-it> tottonotto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frc> ok ora affianco a applicazioni e risorse il alto a sinistra fa a mettere l'icona di firefox come nel 10?
<robytrevi> frc: la trascini dal menu sul pannello
<frc> e non fa
<robytrevi> dovrebbe comparirti un + accanto all'icona quando la trascini sopra al pannello
<frc> ok ok forse la prendevo male =)
<robytrevi> frc: altrimenti fai alt+tasto destro in un punto vuoto del pannello e aggiungi un comando personalizzato
<robytrevi> frc: AH, OK
<frc> grazie a tutti
<piergiuseppe> qualcuno può aiutarmi mi è sparito l'audio da xubuntu !!!
<ingamedeo> piergiuseppe, reinstalla alsa
<piergiuseppe> spiegati meglio oppure per cortesia mi dai i comandi?
<tottonotto> salve di nuovo
<tottonotto> non ha funzionato
<tottonotto> ha scaricato dei pacchetti
<tottonotto> ma non naviga
<tottonotto> con scaricato dei pacchetti intendo con le istruzioni datemi prima
<tottonotto> aiuto T_T
<lucach> ingamedeo: sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-utils && sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<ingamedeo> lucach, guarda che il problema ce l'ha piergiuseppe
<ingamedeo> :)
<lucach> tottonotto: ma il ping al router riesce? (ping x.x.x.x) dove x.x.x.x è l'indirizzo del router (solitamente 192.168.x.x) oppure (10.x.x.x)
<lucach> ingamedeo: scusami, era rivolto ovviamente a piergiuseppe
<piergiuseppe> grazie
<tottonotto> non mi pare
<tottonotto> mi ha detto che prima
<ingamedeo> lucach, no niente era solo per dire !
<tottonotto> il file esiste poi ha scaricato un totale di 6 pacchetti
<lucach> tottonotto: non riesco a capire se il ping ha successo e quindi è un problema a monte o se il problema è solo dhcp. Usa pastebin e incolla l'output di "ping x.x.x.x (sostituendo con l'ip del router)"
<tottonotto> il fatto è che sto lavorando con due macchine ed un solo cavo ethernet
<tottonotto> quindi non riesco a fare copia incolla
<lucach> va be, allora controlla se esce "Risposta da...." oppure dimmi cos'altro esce
<tottonotto> con che comando?
<lucach> sempre "ping x.x.x.x" con x.x.x.x l'ip del router
<robytrevi> tottonotto: ma i due comandi che ti ho suggerito prima (i due ping) cosa rispondevano?
<robytrevi> tottonotto: host unreachable o ti davano una risposta con i relativi tempi?
<tottonotto> rieccomi
<tottonotto> mi diceva 64 bytes from (il mio ip)
<tottonotto> ogni tot di secondi
<robytrevi> tottonotto: qualcosa tipo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/941481/ ?
<robytrevi> tottonotto: con entrambi i comandi?
<tottonotto> con l'ultima cosa che mi hai scritto
<tottonotto> mi è venuta fuori proprio questo
<robytrevi> tottonotto: hai dato entrambi i comandi? e entrambi rispondevano allo stesso modo?
<tottonotto> magari mi sbaglio e chiedo perdono ma non ho letto di un secondo comando
<robytrevi> tottonotto: ping 74.125.39.99 -c3
<robytrevi> tottonotto: ping ww.google.com -c3
<tottonotto> ah ok quei due
<tottonotto> allora
<tottonotto> adesso ho inserito un comado diverso
<robytrevi> manca una w nel secondo comando tottonotto
<tottonotto> per quelli a cui ti riferisci mi ha installato dei pacchetti
<robytrevi> tottonotto: non installa niente, serve per vedere se "comunichi" correttamente con la rete
<tottonotto> si si avevo corretto da solo
<tottonotto> boh a me ha scritto che installato qualcosa O_O
<tottonotto> adesso riprovo
<tottonotto> ci sentiamo fra due minuti , scusate
<tottonotto> rieccomi adesso è un po' cambiato
<tottonotto> è venuto fuori 3 volte 64 bytes from 74.125.39.99 ..
<tottonotto> poi 74.125.39.99 ping statistics
<tottonotto> 3 packets transmitted, 3 recived, 0 packet loss, time 2003ms
<vittorio59> provo
<vittorio59> scrivo?
<tottonotto> robytrevi?
<nannes> #ubuntu
<nannes> ops
<Carlin0> tottonotto, robytrevi è uscito ...
<tottonotto> ma che bello!
<tottonotto> a chi posso chiedere aiuto?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | tottonotto
<ubot-it> tottonotto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nannes> tottonotto: a tutti! Scrivi qui, chi può risponde! :)
<tottonotto> ok... internet non va su ubuntu, sono su w7 in questo momento, ho provato i comandi di robytrevi, ho riportato i risultati , che faccio?
<nannes> tottonotto: facci vedere i risultati
<Carlin0> tottonotto, non va il wifi o con la connessione ethernbet ?
<nannes> tottonotto: e innanzitutto consiglio di tenere ubuntu acceso, e usare un altro computer per chattare qui
<tottonotto> è venuto fuori 3 volte 64 bytes from 74.125.39.99 ..  poi 74.125.39.99 ping statistics  3 packets transmitted, 3 recived, 0 packet loss, time 2003ms
<Carlin0> nannes, gli ha fatto fare dei ping da terminale e rispondeva
<nannes> oh perfetto! ma ping verso che cosa Carlin0?
<Carlin0> tottonotto, non va il wifi o con la connessione ethernbet ?
<tottonotto> non posso perchè è l'unico modo che è ho per farli accedere alla rete, ubuntu è acceso
<Carlin0> nannes, il classico google.com :P
<nannes> e allora non ci dovrebbero essere problemi! il dns va, la connessione va. tottonotto DEVE funzionare! :D
<tottonotto> eppure proprio non ne vuole sapere
<Carlin0> e 3 ... → tottonotto, non va il wifi o con la connessione ethernbet ?
<nannes> tottonotto: se funziona il ping funziona pure firefox. Se non è che hai messo "File>Non in Linea"
<tottonotto> ogni volta che attacco il cavo ethernet me lo riconosce ed è connesso ma non va come qui
<tottonotto> fuuuuu
<Carlin0> nannes, non vorrei averti fuorviato gli faceva pingare un numerico ... potrebbero essere problemi col dns
<nannes> Carlin0: cosa cosa cosa?
<nannes> che vuo di "gli faceva pingare un numerico"
<Carlin0> robytrevi> tottonotto: ping 74.125.39.99 -c3
<Carlin0> non un host ... un ip
<nannes> Carlin0: oh! ma mi avevi detto google.com poco fa :S
<Carlin0> nannes, ma è quello...
<Carlin0> solo che è il numerico
<tottonotto> quello mi dava risultati continui : 64 bytes from 74.125.39.99
<nannes> -.-" non c'entra... se mi dici che gli fai pingare google.com vuol dire che fa anche il resolving con il dns
<Carlin0> nannes, infatti ho specificato (dopo )
<nannes> Carlin0: spieghiamoci meglio, almeno tra noi che siamo più "veterani" ;)
<Carlin0> tottonotto, ma in sostanza il problema qual'è ? non apri le pagine  web ?
<tottonotto> si non si aprono le pagine web
<tottonotto> neanche google.it
<nannes> tottonotto scrivi questo comando: sudo echo -e "nameserver 208.67.222.222\nnameserver 208.67.220.220" > /etc/resolv.conf; ping -c5 google.com
<tottonotto> tutto su una riga?
<nannes> si, con il punto e virgola
<nannes> !pastebin | tottonotto
<ubot-it> tottonotto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> e ma è su win ora ...
<tottonotto> ora si
<nannes> il problema di avere un solo pc..... si dovrà adattare, mica mi invento io :D
<elisabetta> salve, ho appena installato ubuntu ultima versione su un asus k50c a fianco di win xp professional. tutto ok fino a che non ho cercato di installare chrome x debian 32 bit, lo scarica ma nonaprel'interfaccia grafica diinstallazione.hoprovatoda terminale(conistruzioni trovate in rete) aforzaregliaggiornamenti e anche a forzarele installazioni in sospeso.ma ancorailsistemanon siapre e non riesco a installare chrome.  ubuntu softw
<nannes> elisabetta: da dove hai cercato di installare scusa?
<Carlin0> tottonotto, al 90% devi configurare i DNS , qui hai una semplice guida → http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/AbilitareConnessione#Configurazione_degli_indirizzi_del_DNS
<nannes> Carlin0: gli ho gia dato il comando per farlo
<nannes> elisabetta: per installare basta scrivere dal terminale il comando ----> sudo apt-get install chromium
<elisabetta> x chrome da forefox, e scarica il programma, poi secondo le istruzioni ho cliccato apri. e da li in poi il software center non va
<elisabetta> ok provo con il terminale.
<filo1234> chromium-browser
<nannes> ops giusto grazie filo! elisabetta chromium-browser non solo chromium
<elisabetta> visto grazie
<filo1234> nannes: e quell'echo in quel modo non va bene
<filo1234> o meglio il sudo li non va bene
<nannes> filo1234: perchè? ho sempre usato quello io..
<filo1234> impossibile
<Carlin0> anche chromium-browser-l10n direi per l'italiano
<nannes> filo1234: c'è il -e
<filo1234> nannes: io parlo del sudo echo
<filo1234> non funziona
<frc> quale versione di flash player devo installare sulla 11?
<filo1234> echo "balabababba " | sudo tee -a /etc/file
<Carlin0> frc, dai sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Carlin0> e ti installla l'ultima
<frc> oook
<Carlin0> mery ?
<elisabetta> grazie, lo ha scaricato! sono nuova di ubuntu.... mi studierò bene come si usa il terminale!
<filo1234> elisabetta: bastava cercare la stessa cosa anche nel gestore pacchetti
<Carlin0> elisabetta, installa anche chromium-browser-l10n per averlo in italiano
<POMPINS> Salve ragazzi dovrei aggiornare il plugin flash player, come posso farlo da tarminale?
<Carlin0> POMPINS, come lo hai installato ?
<elisabetta> grazie!!!
<POMPINS> Tramite il repository
<Carlin0> POMPINS, allora si aggiorna col resto → sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<POMPINS> Perfetto grazie mille Carlino provo subito
<elisabetta> fatto! ne ho di cose da imparare, grazie x il vostro aiuto!
<nannes> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<nannes> !versioni
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'versioni'
<isotta> buonasera
<jason_hudson> ave
<mik__> ciao a tutti
<mik__> a chi posso chiedere un informazione?
<jason_hudson> a tutti
<mik__> veramente avrei un problema che cerco di risolvere ma nada nn ci riesco
<mik__> ho problemi di video
<jason_hudson> che tipo?
<mik__> da un paio di giorni che nn riesco a caricare di video se entro nei siti per vedere qualcosa in straming mi compare la schermata nera
<mik__> solo con youtube riesco a vedere qualcosa
<jason_hudson> mik__, che browser usi?
<mik__> firefox
<jason_hudson> plugins/addons a parte flash?
<mik__> nessun altro
<jason_hudson> hai provato a reinstallare flash?
<mik__> ho disistallato flash dopo l'ho rimesso e adesso ecco che è successo lo volevo aggiornare
<mik__> ho provato ma nulla
<jason_hudson> mik__, non hai disattivato javascript vero?
<mik__> se entro su gestione componenti aggiuntivi
<mik__> vedo che fash nn è aggiornato
<mik__> ma ho l'ultima versione
<mik__> forse è java e come faccio a vedere se nn è disattivo?
<jason_hudson> javascript, non java
<mik__> e come faccio?
<jason_hudson> eh, firefox ce l'hai in inglese?
<mik__> no
<jason_hudson> hai un menu chiamato modifica? (dopo File)
<mik__> si
<jason_hudson> clickaci e poi vai su preferenze, contenuto e vedi se javascript ha la spunta
<mik__> si ha la spunta
<jason_hudson> mmmm
<Carlin0> mik__, dai questo comando al terminale → dpkg -l | grep 'flash\|gnash\|swf'
<jason_hudson> allora non saprei
<Carlin0> e metti la risposta in paste
<Carlin0> !paste | mik__
<ubot-it> mik__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mik__> non esce nulla
<mik__> sefaccio qeusto
<mik__> questo
<mik__> dpkg -l | grep 'flash\|gnash\|swf'
<Carlin0> mik__, hai installato il plugin manualmente ....
<mik__> si
<Carlin0> nella home ?
<mik__> ii  adobe-flash-properties-gtk             11.2.202.233-0oneiric1                  GTK+ control panel for Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11 ii  adobe-flashplugin                      11.2.202.233-0oneiric1                  Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11 ii  browser-plugin-gnash                   0.8.10~git20110618-3ubuntu1             GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player - Plugin for Mozilla and derivatives rc  flashplugin-instal
<Carlin0> metti in paste mik__
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> che così non si capisce nulla
<mik__> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mik__> come faccio a mettermi in paste
<Carlin0> mik__, leggi , è semplice
<Carlin0> apri quel sito e incolli dentro l'output
<mik__> ed il nik matto il mio
<Carlin0> tu dammi il link
<Hollande> Allez Ubuntu!
<Carlin0> da leggere ...
<Carlin0> !olandese
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'olandese'
<mik__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/941593/
<nannes> Hollande: this is Italian support chan. Where are you from? holland?
<Carlin0> mik__, dai questo comando → sudo apt-get purge gnash gnash-common browser-plugin-gnash
<Carlin0> e dopo riavvia il browser
<mik__> ok grazie
<Carlin0> mik__, facci sapere ...
<mik__> ok carlin adesso rientro
<Hollande> Je suis Hollande, de Paris! Allez Ubuntu... le système d'exploitation libre pour la France!
<Hollande> Bon soir!
<jason_hudson> wat
<Carlin0> !francese
<ubot-it> Ce canal est en italienne uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<jason_hudson> hollande paris? O.o
<jumpy> salve
<nannes> hollande è il suo nome jason_hudson... o username, almeno
<nannes> ;)
<nannes> join #ubuntu-fr
<jason_hudson> ah che fesso ho letto male lol
<Carlin0> ce la faranno i nostri eroi per stanotte a riaprire il forum ?
<mik__> funziona tt ok
<Carlin0> bene mik__  avevi dei plugin che andavano in conflitto
<mik__> !carlin grazie
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'carlin grazie'
<Carlin0> :)
<mik__> spiegami che vorrei capire :d
<mik__> che cosa avevo combinato
<Carlin0> mik__, te l'ho detto gnash va in conflitto con flash
<Carlin0> l'avbbiamo rimosso e amen
<mik__> grazie mille
<Carlin0> di nulla
<mik__> nn sapevo nemmeno dell'esistenza della chat adesso che la sò vengo a trovarvi spesso
<Carlin0> mik__, installati xchat
<Carlin0> è + comodo
<mik__> ok
<mik__> come faccio ad entrare qui=?
<mik__> con xchat
<virunga> mik__, qui dove?
<mik__> in questa chat
<Carlin0> mik__, server freenode poi scrivi /join #ubuntu-it dopo che sei connesso
<mik__> su reti che rete scelgo?
<Carlin0> freenode
<mikele> eccomi
<mikele> con il mio nik
<mikele> giusyo
<mikele> giusto
<frc> come si installa back track 5 da cd?
<Carlin0> frc, mi sa che hai sbagliato canale
<frc> ah ok, e in che canale devo andare mi daresti il link?
<Carlin0> frc, buh.... qui è per ubuntu
<enzotib> frc, google probabilmente lo sa
<Carlin0> frc, scrivi /join #backtrack
<frc> dici?
<Anarchico> XD
<Joshua^Dunamis> qual'è il canale per la chat di ubuntu non dedicata al supporto?
<Carlin0> !chat | Joshua^Dunamis
<ubot-it> Joshua^Dunamis: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Joshua^Dunamis> grazie ubot-it
<Joshua^Dunamis> XDXDXD
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, cosa fare se si svuota il cestino per errore? c'e' un modo per recuperare lo stesso i file cancellati? mi ricordo che su windows si poteva fare, ma non so su ubuntu..
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, cosa fare se si svuota il cestino per errore? c'e' un modo per recuperare lo stesso i file cancellati? mi ricordo che su windows si poteva fare, ma non so su ubuntu..
<enzotib> lilluz82, no, non si può, a meno di provare a usare strumenti di undelete
<steff-ubu> già :D
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-15
<Morghana> salve a tutti
<Morghana> c'è nessuno per un piccolo aiuto ... si tratta del fare partire ubuntu live
<cristian> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<masterbiz> giorno a tutti
<masterbiz> c'e qualcuno che potrebbe darmi una mano gentilmente?
<akis24> giorno
<giuseppe__> Buongiorno ho istallato ubuntu 12 sulla scheda asus P8h61-M.  Ho parecchi problemi. Sapete dirmi se c'é qualche incompatibilita' ?. Oppure dove informarmi. Grazie
<giuseppe__> Grazie riprovo piu tardi buon proseguimento
<akis24> giuseppe__:  che problemi hai ?
<giuseppe__> dopo parecchie installazioni in dual boot con win (win funziona perfettamente) Linux semplicemente non va . se clicchi su un'icona non succede niente .
<akis24> giuseppe__: ossia si avvia ubuntu e poi cosa ?
<giuseppe__> non so come spiegarmi diversamente . scusa... si apre la schermata viola ma e tutto bloccato. non funziona niente
<akis24> giuseppe__: allora non si avvia diciamo resta fermo sulla schermata viola
<giuseppe__> si
<akis24> giuseppe__: da dove hai scaricato l'immagine di ubuntu  ?
<giuseppe__> dal sito
<akis24> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<akis24> giuseppe__:  dovresti controllare md5sum che l'immagine sia corretta se dai un occhiata al link capirai
<giuseppe__> pensi che sia corrotto il file di installazione?
<akis24> giuseppe__:  è una possibilita' se resta fermo completamente è strano..
<akis24> giuseppe__:  se dava errori era un altra storia ..
<akis24> giuseppe__: comunque controlla il file
<giuseppe__> appunto. faccio cosi e poi vedo. Grazie
<akis24> prego
<balotelli> salve, ho due partizioni, una con windows 7 e l'altra vuota, quando installo ubuntu e creo le partizioni, dopo la swap area, creo la xts4 con journaling scegliento ocme moun \, ma mi dà il seguente errore: "can't have a partition outside the disk", che significa
<a7x> xts?
<a7x> non conosco questo nuovo fs :P
<gifro> ciao, mi puoi dare una mano?
<DD> salve, devo istallare il driver della scheda wireless! ma ho un problema di partenza http://pastebin.com/EbgUF33g come risolvo?
<glpiana> DD, nel terminale scrivi uname -a        e copia qui l'output
<DD> ok.. un secondoù
<DD> # uname -a Linux bt 3.2.6 #1 SMP Fri Feb 17 10:34:20 EST 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> DD, questo canale è per il supporto di ubuntu, non di backtrack o altre distro. comuqnue cerca tra i pacchetti (con apt-cache search) il pacchetto che inizia con linux-headers e che riporta il numero del kernel che stai usando
<DD> scusa gl, ma bt gira su ubuntu 10.04
<DD> e questa è la comunità di ubuntu no?
<krabador> DD, backtrack non "gira"  su ubuntu, 10.04, ci si basa , c'è differenza
<glpiana> DD, bt è un'altra distribuzione. in questo canale c'è supporto solo per le release di ubuntu ufficiali. comunque ti ho scritto cosa fare
<DD> ok ma quando scrivo apt-chace search mi risponde you must give exactly one pattern
<glpiana> DD, spostiamoci su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Valgio63> Posso fare una domanda?
<Valgio63> Vabbè, scherzavo, giorno a tutti, vado a lavorare!!!!
<Simone_> Ciao a tutti ho un problema con Skype.. potreste aiutarmi ad installarlo?
<mibofra> Simone_, ciao
<mibofra> Simone_, scarica il pacchetto software dal sito originale :)
<Valgio63> Ciao mibofra, volevo ringraziarti di nuovo. hai salvato due poveri vecchi ( io e il mio pc ;)))
<mibofra> Valgio63, LOL
<Simone_> mibofra, ho provato con il terminale ma mi da questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5710304/
<mibofra> Valgio63, mi fa piacere :)
<cyberpork> salve! sto cercando il modo di configurare la velocità delle ventole manualmente
<mibofra> Simone_, spe
<cyberpork> senza passare per pwmconfig e fancontrol
<mibofra> ti do il tutto
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install gdebi Simone_
<mibofra> poi
<Simone_> mibofra_, ok Poi?
<mibofra> wget http://download.skype.com/linux/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb Simone_
<mibofra> stavo cercando il link
<Valgio63> mibofra, Secondo te perchè si ostina però a uscire con un 1920x1080 60 interallacciato, invece che progressive?  Sono i driver?  In winxp si setta perfettamente 60p e vedo benissimo!
<cyberpork> scusate qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<mibofra> sudo gdebi skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb
<mibofra> e poi premi y (se ti compare in inglese la descrizione del pacchetto) (o te lo dice lui)
<mibofra> o s se è in italiano
<mibofra> Simone_, installa e fine
<Valgio63> diavolo, sei prorio multitasking!
<mibofra> cyberpork, dicci il problema :)
<Simone_> mibofra_, devo scaricare il pacchetto dal link o direttamente dal terminale?
<mibofra> Valgio63, ubuntu XD
<Simone_> (NON SONO PRATICO)
<mibofra> Simone_, wget lo scarica per te
<cyberpork> devo cambiare manualmente la velocità delle ventole
<cyberpork> che pwmconfig non mi funziona
<mibofra> cyberpork, fancontrol?
<cyberpork> e dato ceh il pc è bello rumoroso anche se ho pulito le ventole
<cyberpork> fancontrol non mi va senza pwmconfig
<cyberpork> o almeno io non sono riuscito a farlo girare
<cyberpork> allora chiedevo se ci fosse il modo di impostare manualmente gli rpm della ventola
<mibofra> uhm
<mibofra> cyberpork, ma lo lanci da root?
<mibofra> cioè come superutente?
<cyberpork> su win usavo un programma chiamato speedfan che mi risolveva la questione
<cyberpork> si lo lancio col sudo
<cyberpork> ma niente purtroppo
<cyberpork> uso la 10.04 su un pentium 4 un pò datato
<Simone_> mibofra_, mi da questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5710319/
<cyberpork> non so dirti il modello della mother
<cyberpork> al momento
<davegarath> Simone_: devi prima scaricarlo
<mibofra> Simone_, dato wget http://download.skype.com/linux/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb ?
<cyberpork> non esiste un modo per impostare manualmente la velocità o il voltaggio delle ventole?
<mibofra> cyberpork, ti ritornano errori particolari?
<davegarath> cyberpork: ma è la ventola della cpu ?
<cyberpork> si è la ventola della cpu
<Simone_> ok sta andando adesso
<cyberpork> non da errori particolari il sensors-detect trova il modulo
<Valgio63> ci risentiamo! Ciao a tutti!
<cyberpork> raivvio, poi lancio pwmconfig che mi dice che
<mibofra> ciao Valgio63
<davegarath> cyberpork: credo che invece di settare la velocità della ventola tu debba usare lo scaling della cpu però non mi ricordo ora come si fa
<cyberpork> non può fare niente
<davegarath> certo...
<davegarath> poi la ventola si regola da sola in base a quanto sta andando la cpu
<cyberpork> dato che il pc è un pò datato volevo giocare solo sulla velocità della ventola
<davegarath> s/certo/cerco/
<cyberpork> che di norma va a 5700/6000 rpm
<mibofra> cyberpork, al limite monti un'altra ventola
<cyberpork> e la temp in uso normale è di 35°
<mibofra> oppure prova qualche tool grafico che c'è in giro
<Simone_> mibofra_, ok dopo questo? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5710324/
<cyberpork> si ne ho viste pure col potenziometro
<cyberpork> ma preferivo agire direttamente su quella dato che in passato lo facevo
<cyberpork> non per nominare ancora quel programma ma con speedfan mi riusciva tutto facile
<cyberpork> quindi credo che ci possa riuscire tramite software
<davegarath> cyberpork: stai cercando di agire sull'effetto invece che sulla cusa :) la ventola gira per non friggere la cpu, dovresti IMHO agire scalando la cpu, la ventola poi girerà meno in conseguenza
<davegarath> cyberpork: cerca qualcosa circa lo scaling della cpu
<cyberpork> ok
<Simone_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5710324/
<davegarath> cyberpork: stai usando una vecchia 10.04 ?
<mibofra> Simone_, dopo di che
<mibofra> sudo gdebi skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb
<cyberpork> mi sono permesso di insistere sull'argomento perchè ho trovato in rete qualcuno che è riuscito in questo
<cyberpork> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=154957
<cyberpork> si uso la 10.04
<cyberpork> il pc è vecchiotto proprio
<cyberpork> ma fa ancora il suo dovere
<Simone_> mibofra: ok Ti passo sempre il pastebin così vedi tu :) ripeto, non so quasi nulla perchè ho installato solo ieri ubuntu
<mibofra> Simone_, ok
<cyberpork> qui posto un'altro esempio trovato sul forum di ubuntu
<cyberpork> #echo 1 > /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/pwm1_enable
<cyberpork> #echo 100 > /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/pwm1
<Simone_> mibofra: ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5710340/
<mibofra> cyberpork, altra possibilità XD
<cyberpork> davegarath, visto?
<cyberpork> mibofra, si ma come posso idividuare la ventola precisamente?
<mibofra> Simone_, sta installando
<cyberpork> dato che ne monto una del proc e l'altra del sys
<mibofra> appena ti torna la riga di comando digitabile hai finito
<mibofra> cyberpork, che vuoi far esattamente?
<cyberpork> mibofra, diminuire la velocità della ventola
<cyberpork> mibofra, impostandola manualmente
<mibofra> cyberpork, l'avevo capito
<mibofra> dico che vuoi far con sys e proc
<Simone_> mibofra: ok ma di solito quando il terminale da: simone@SIMONE:~$ credo voglia dire che ha finito??
<cyberpork> mibofra, come faccio ad individuare la ventola?
<mibofra> Simone_, si XD
<cyberpork> mibofra,  sul pc ne ho montate 2 una sul proc e l'altra nel case(sys)
<davegarath> !paste | cyberpork: fai una prova, lancia questo comando : `cpufreq-info' e mettilo su paste :
<ubot-it> cyberpork: fai una prova, lancia questo comando : `cpufreq-info' e mettilo su paste :: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Simone_> mibofra: e quindi adesso? mamma mia che n00b che sono ahha me ne scuso
<mibofra> cyberpork, dovresti andar a vedere il bus ma li devi andare a vedere dove è collegato sulla scheda madre
<mibofra> Simone_, fa niente XD
<mibofra> Simone_, adesso cerca skype e lancialo XD
<mibofra> puoi chiudere il terminale
<Simone_> mibofra:  ah LOL
<cyberpork> davegarath, ora non posso ceh sto scrivendo da un'altro pc
<cyberpork> mibofra, la ventola sulla madre l'ho colelgata io su "sysfan"
<Simone_> mibofra:  ma è l'ultima versione disponibile per ubuntu?
<mibofra> Simone_, si
<Simone_> mibofra:  Che schifo mamma mia!
<mibofra> cyberpork, ok e quella dovrebbe essere sys
<cyberpork> mibofra, ok e qeulla del proc dove la pesco?
<Simone_> mibofra:  un altra cosa.. e per installare minecraft?
<mibofra> Simone_, beh...
<mibofra> cyberpork, sulla scheda madre?
<mibofra> Simone_, scaricalo dal sito di minecraft ed installalo
<cyberpork> mibofra, no come comando
<Simone_> mibofra:  finisci con cyberpork  e poi se hai tempo aiuta me, vedo che il suo problema è più importante del mio
<mibofra> cyberpork, ls /proc | grep fan*
<Simone_> mibofra: io dovrei scaricare comunque la versione sp ossia quella non a pagamento
<cyberpork> mibofra, ok tnks
<mibofra> Simone_, immaginavo ma minecraft è a pagamento quindi non possiamo aiutarti per questo XD
<cyberpork> mibofra, me lo segno e dopo lo testo appena posso
<mibofra> cyberpork, ok
<cyberpork> GRAZIE
<mibofra> prego
<Simone_> mibofra:  capisco :) grazie per l'aiuto :D buona giornata
<mibofra> Simone_, prego XD
<cyberpork> scusate ancora ma una domanda di carattere generale, ho un portatile con la 10.04 installata
<cyberpork> ho letto che a breve dovrebbe scadere il periodo di supporto
<cyberpork> cosa devo fare quando finirà?
<davegarath> cyberpork: aggiorna alla 12.04
<a7x> magari fallo già adesso
<davegarath> cyberpork: prova magari ad usare la live e vedi come ti trovi
<cyberpork> pure se il pc è un pò datato?
<davegarath> per quello ti dico prova prima la live
<cyberpork> io su un'altro pc la uso già con xfce e mi trovo bene
<davegarath> cyberpork: se poi risulta troppo pesante puoi provare ad usare un window manager più leggero
<cyberpork> solo che non volevo cambiare
<cyberpork> dato che la 10.04 mi piace molto
<davegarath> cyberpork: ecco puoi sempre installare ubuntu con xfce o direttamente xubuntu
<cyberpork> quindi l'aggiornamento è d'obbligo...
<cyberpork> grazie di tutto
<cyberpork> ciao ciaooooooooooo
<akis24> ciao
<Dig> ragassuoli un pc con Ubuntu 11.04 mi si è inchiodato senza un motivo apparente. CTRL+ALT+F1 non dava segni. Ho premuto reset e ora non da nessun segno all'avvio. Il pc si avvia con la live e i file personali sono tutti al loro posto.
<Dig> devo cambiare HD?
<cristian_c> Dig, la 11.04 non è più supportata da un pezzo
<cristian_c> :D
<Dig> cristian scusami la 12.04
<cristian_c> lol
<max57> salve ho reinstallato ubuntu 11.4 ma la consolle è in inglese ho scaricato dal contol service il pacchetto lingua ma rimane tuttocome prima è possibile avere la consolle in italaino?
<cristian_c> Dig, fai un controlo smart da live
<cristian_c> *controllo
<cristian_c> max57, la 11.04 non è più supportata da un pezzo
<max57> lo so ma è l'unico che rieso ad installare
<max57> è possibile passare alla versione 12.4
<cristian> max57, basta scaricarsi la iso
<ptux> salve a tutti il microfono non mi funziona su ubuntu...
<ptux> qualche indicazione?
<cristian_c> max57, che problemi hai?
<cristian_c> max57, che pc hai?
<max57> un netbook
<ptux> in particolare, da "controllo volume", quando cerco le impostazioni in "cattura" è disabilitato.
<cristian_c> ptux, sì, controlla che sia il connettore giusto :Dù
<cristian_c> max57, è dura ubuntu su un netbook
<ptux> se lo abilito e chiudo il controllo volume, quando lo riavvio risulta nuovamente disabilitato.
<cristian_c> max57, quanta ram?
<max57> si ma prima andava
<max57> 1giga
<ptux> cristian_c, carina la battuta. ma i connettori sono due, uno è per le cuffie e l'altro per il mic ;)
<cristian_c> ptux, ma manualmente funziona?
<ptux> come verifico?
<cristian_c> max57, è troppo poca
<cristian_c> ptux, non ho capito se è soltanto al riavvio che non funziona
<max57> update manager mi dice di installare 11.10
<cristian_c> max57, ti consiglio di installare una derivata
<max57> cioè
<ptux> intendo dire quando riavvio il controllo volume, non il sistema.
<cristian_c> max57, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<ptux> cmq non funziona neppure quando abilito la cattura da controllo volume.
<cristian_c> ptux, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> ptux, accendi il pc e non funziona
<cristian_c> Poi?
<max57> ubuntu funziona sul mio nertboock solo che il  desktop è in inglese volevo solo sapere se è possibile portarlo in italiano
<ptux> esatto.
<Dig> cristian_c, ho fatto check da gparted...come si fa uno smart???
<ptux> poi lancio il controllo volume e verifico la scheda "registrazione"
<cristian_c> max57, non ti conviene assolutamente tenere la 11.04, non hai più gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza, ad esmepio
<cristian_c> *esempio
<cristian_c> Dig, quale de stai usando?ù
<cristian_c> sulla live
<ptux> lo strumento cattura risulta disabilitato. lo abilito e continua a non funzionare. quando chiudo e riapro il controllo volume lo strumento risulta ancora disabilitato.
<Dig> cristian_c, sulla live mi esce unity
<max57> alllora aggiorno con 11.10, ma volevo essere sicuro che poi il desktop è in italiano
<cristian_c> ptux, praticamente non funziona mai :D
<cristian> cambia lingua in impostazioni
<cristian_c> Dig, allora apri il gestore dischi
<cristian_c> Dig, gnome-disk-utility
<cristian> impostazioni di sistema max57
<cristian_c> max57, ma sì, c'è il supporto lingue
<max57> si
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | max57
<ubot-it> max57: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<cristian_c> max57, il problema è che hai poca ram, quindi ti conviene usar euna derivata
<cristian_c> *usare
<cristian_c> tra quelle indicate nel link
<cristian_c> ptux, da quanto tempo si verifica questo problema?
<ptux> non è molto. me ne sono accorto solo questa mattina, mentre fino a qualche giorno fa usavo skype senza problemi.
<cristian_c> ptux, hai aggiunto ppa per caso?
<Dig> cristian_c, è tutto GOOD oppure N/A
<ptux> non di recente.
<cristian_c> Dig, il campo SMART è N/A?
<cristian_c> o hai già fartto?
<cristian_c> *fatto
<Dig> ho cliccato sul pulsantino SMART che ha fatto l'analisi del disco
<cristian_c> ptux, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> Dig, approfondita?
<Dig> cristian_c, ehm faccio le scale e vado vedere.
<ptux> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> lol
<rusfus> buon giorno!!
<rusfus> ho scoperto di non aver installato i driver della scheda video e penso che sia la causa dei miei "problemi". qualcuno puo' darmi una mano a installarli?? ho gia scaricato il pacchetto dalla ndivia
<rusfus> tanks
<Dig_2> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> rusfus, quali problemi
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> rusfus, probabilmente non devi scaricare nulla
<enzotib> e quali sono i problemi?
<cristian_c> lol
<ptux> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710613/
<rusfus> cristian_c a volte sia i video mi vanno a scatti, rallentatore totale, e mi si pianta il pc, appena gli passa torna normale.
<rusfus> lo fa spesso
<cristian_c> rusfus, solo con browser e flash accade?
<rusfus> nu
<cristian_c> rusfus, hai controllato il monitor di sistema?
<Dig_2> cristian_c: ho cliccato su  questo.  http://imagebin.org/254129
<rusfus> cristian_c si
<cristian_c> ptux, lasciando perdere tutti gli altri ppa
<cristian_c> già questo: deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<cristian_c> spiega molte cose
<cristian_c> rusfus, e quale processo ciuccia di più?
<rusfus> cristian_c gnome system
<cristian_c> Dig_2, il disco sembra a posto, anche se è vecchio
<cristian_c> rusfus, percentuale?
<ptux> cristian_c, e cioé? come fixo?
<Dig_2> cristian_c: provo a reinstallare grub???
<cristian_c> ptux, c'era un modo per eliminare le modifiche da proposed
<rusfus> cristian_c va dal 8 al 60
<cristian_c> ptux, però non ricordo bene, è passato del tempo
<rusfus> mo faccio partire un video in streaming e vedo
<cristian_c> rusfus, ok
<cristian_c> Dig_2, mah, ti posso dire di controllare il syslog
<cristian_c> Dig_2, ma dove si ferma l'esecuzione del sistema?
<rusfus> cristian_c la cosa buffa e che durante la riproduzione dello streaming l'audio non fa na piega e solo il video che va per fatti sua, e quando si ripiglia ti manda a flash  i secondi che e andato in blackout
<rusfus> cristian_c cmq si il processo che ciuccia di piu' e gnome-system-monitor a questo si alternano firefox e plugin container
<rusfus> cristian_c con video streming in riproduzione
<cristian_c> rusfus, e gli ultimi due a quanto arrivano?
<rusfus> cristian_c max che li ho visti 20-25
<cristian_c> uhm, allora no
<cristian_c> anche la memoria ram?
<rusfus> cristian_c 2 slot da 4G perfettamente funzionanti
<rusfus> cristian_c scusa, 2slot da 2G
<cristian_c> rusfus, mi chiedevo se i due processi occupino tanta ram
<rusfus> ops!! ci controllo
<cristian_c> rusfus, in quali altri casi ti si blocca il pc?
<rusfus> cristian_c giochi e streaming, basta a volte, ma quella e na cazzata, del tipo rimane piantato per 1-2 sec quando apro fb, ma quello e fb che e peso
<Az_> ragazzi, ma questo comando qui esiste #if LINUX_VERSION_CODE > KERNEL_VERSION(2, 6, 39) ????
<Dig_2> cristian_c: non parte proprio. o almeno il mio schermo rimane sempre nero
<cristian_c> rusfus, facciamo così
<cristian_c> rusfus, digita il seguente comando in un terminale
<cristian_c> rusfus, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|grep|gnash|spark'
<cristian_c> Az_, non mi sembra un comando
<cristian_c> da dove proviene?
<Az_> e che roba è?
<cristian_c> Dig_2, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> accendi il pc e...
<rusfus> cristian_c  ram firefox poco + di 300 mb plugin 60mb e gnome system 10mb
<cristian_c> Az_, da dove proviene?
<cristian_c> rusfus, non è poco ma ci sta
<cristian_c> lol
<Az_> se c'è il # non è un comando??? in un forum cristian
<rusfus> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710694/
<Az_> ti faccio il pastebin
<cristian_c> Az_, sì, pastebinna
<cristian_c> Az_, spiega anche il contesto
<cristian> cristian_c, ho un mouse razeer sai come posso far funzionare i 2 tasti laterali
<cristian_c> rusfus, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> scusami, questo è quello giusto
<Az_> sto istallando il driver e al comando #make da errore.. e il tizio che ha scritto sul forum ha detto che per risoverlo "So you can fix that (not a perfect code but it will work on your computer) http://pastebin.com/kRjsxxTq"
<rusfus> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710698/
<cristian_c> cristian, sì, controlla le proprietà del mouse con xinput
<rusfus> cristian_c cmq le verifiche su flash le avevo gia' fatte qualche settimana fa
<cristian_c> rusfus, il plugin sembra a posto
<rusfus> cristian_c e cmq i giochi a cui gioco girano su piattaforma non con flash
<cristian_c> rusfus, digita nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<cristian_c> rusfus, il problema c'è solo con firefox o anche con altri browser
<cristian_c> ?
<rusfus> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710709/
<cristian_c> Az_, di che driver si tratta?
<rusfus> cristian_c se mi dai una mano provo a installare i driver originali della scheda video, li ho gia scaricati ma non so come installarli da terminale
<cristian_c> rusfus, il problema potrebbero essere appunto i drivervideo
<rusfus> cristian_ c Ndivia 8400gs
<cristian_c> rusfus, digita: lspci -k
<Az_> driver STA della bradcom per la scheda wireless... NON DARMI IL LINK DI QUELLO DI UBUNTU PERCHE' NON CI SONO I PACCHETTI SU INTERNET E NON FUNZIONA
<cristian_c> rusfus, digita anche:
<cristian_c> glxinfo | grep render
<cristian_c> @rusfus
<rusfus> cristian_c paste.ubuntu.com/5710714/
<cristian_c> Az_, stai fancedo degli errori
<cristian_c> *facendo
<rusfus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710716/
<rusfus> sorry
<Az_> cioè christian?
<cristian_c> Az_, il bcwm-kernel-sources c'è in packages.ubuntu.com
<cristian_c> o quello che è
<Az_> si ma non ci sono gli altri 4
<cristian_c> Az_, infatti non ti servono
<Az_> ho già provato 20 volte con la vostra guida
<cristian_c> Az_, quindi l'hai scaricato il pacchetto in questione?
<Az_> si
<Az_> dovrei andare in gestione driver e bla bla bla
<cristian_c> e hai usato dpkg
<cristian_c> no
<Az_> si
<cristian_c> dpkg
<Az_> si ma mi da errore
<Dig> cristian_c: quando riavvio il pc non mi viene visualizzato nulla. sento l'hd girare, la ventola ecc...ma non viene caricato nulla, non mi esce manco una scritta. Con la live va tutto per bene. Vuoi vedere il file log? Comunque stasera gli monto 2 nuovi HD speravo di tirare fino al nuovo rilascio
<Az_> mi puoi dire che comando è #if LINUX_VERSION_CODE > KERNEL_VERSION(2, 6, 39) e perchè mi dice che la sintassi e sbagliata?
<cristian_c> rusfus, vai nel gestore Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> Az_, che version e di ubuntu hai?
<rusfus> cristian_c dove lo trovo??
<Az_> 10.04
<cristian_c> rusfus, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<rusfus> cristian_c 12.04
<cristian_c> Dig, devi spiegare passo passo
<cristian_c> Az_, mi puoi dire che rrore ti da?
<cristian_c> *errore
<cristian_c> rusfus, sei su unity, se ricordo bene
<cristian_c> :D
<Az_> errore di sintassi: syntax error near unexpected token
<cristian_c> Az_, comunque non è un comando, è codice
<rusfus> cristian_c no!! unity se non sbaglio sta su xubuntu che ho sull'altro pc!!  come faccio a vederlo??
<Dig> cristian_c: premo avvio sul case è non succede nulla. Vedo solo la schermata momentanea del BIOS e poi è tutto nero
<Az_> vabbè è perchè mi da errore di sintassi?
<cristian_c> Az_, però mi stavo chiedendo una cosa: ma se non hai una connessione decente, perché vuoi attivare la scheda wireless?
<cristian_c> dove la agganci
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> XD
<Az_> wireless
<Az_> il wireless mi funziona!
<Az_> ma se non me lo riconosce la scheda non possa usarlo
<cristian_c> rusfus, direi di no. Solitamente su xubuntu ci sta xfce
<cristian_c> rusfus, ora ti do il comando
<Az_> perchè mi da errore di sintassi?
<cristian_c> Dig, ok, quindi non appar eil grub
<cristian_c> Dig, ma prima c'era il grub?
<cristian_c> Az_, e non puoi usare ethernet in questo preciso istante?
<Az_> no
<cristian_c> Az_, per far funzionare la rete e scaricare i pacchetti?
<Dig> cristian_c: no. pochi secondi e mi ritrovavo l'SO caricato
<Az_> altrimenti avrei già risolto
<Az_> scappo
<Az_> grz
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> La fuga (cit.)
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> (serie a puntate)
<cristian_c> Dig, quindi era già disattivato?
<Dig> cristian_c: mi pare che avevo ridotto a 2 secondi la scelta
<cristian_c> Dig, ma comunque appariva
<Dig> cristian_c: comunque ho reinstallato grub e niente
<cristian_c> rusfus, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> Dig, da live, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<rusfus> cristian_c gnome classic
<cristian_c> rusfus, quindi gnome shell
<cristian_c> ppure la fallbcak
<cristian_c> *oppure la fallback
<Dig> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5710753/
<rusfus> cristian_c penso di si, installai il gnome desktop
<cristian_c> Dig, hai ubuntu anche su pendrive usb?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> ah, la live
<Dig> cristian_c: con quella sono avviato
<cristian_c> Dig, quindi prima appariva il grub, ora non più?
<akhilleus> sera a tutti
<Dig> cristian_c: non da proprio segni di vita. Non voglio prenderti altro tempo. Tanto comunque ormai mi conviene provare a fare un avanzamento o salvare tutto dalla live e prendere due HD SATA
<cristian_c> rusfus, se sei sulla fallback lo trovi in uno dei menù
<cristian_c> rusfus, se sei su gnome shell, forse dal pannello attività
<cristian_c> rusfus, o dall'icona in alto a sinistra
<cristian_c> il server mi ha disconnesso
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> rusfus, trovato?
<cristian_c> Dig, quindi prima appariva il grub, ora non più?
<Dig> cristian_c: si vede che lo tratti male!!! :P
<rusfus> cristian_c sorgenti software??
<cristian_c> rusfus, no, Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> nella 12.10 lo si trova in sorgenti software
<cristian_c> nella 12.04 è ancora separato
<rusfus> cristian_c il pannello attivia' qual'e'?? e dove lo trovo??
<cristian_c> rusfus, su gnome shell puoi cliccare sull'icona in alto a sinistra
<rusfus> cristian_c si ma nel menu dell'icona non c'e'
<cristian_c> rusfus, asp
<cristian_c> rusfus, c'è un campo di ricerca
<cristian_c> su gnome shell
<rusfus_> cristian_c trovato
<cristian_c> rusfus, oppure apri un terminale e digita: jockey-gtk
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ottimo
<rusfus_> cristian_c adesso??
<cristian_c> rusfus_, adesso seleziona i driver video
<cristian_c> non so quanti ce ne sono
<rusfus_> cristian_c ce ne sono 6 e sto utilizzando quelli raccomandati
<cristian_c> rusfus_, ma risultava utilizzassi i nouveau, cioè quelli open
<cristian_c> non mi torna
<cristian_c> rusfus_, non è che ne avevi scaricati degli altri?
<rusfus_> cristian_c mm aspe, tra () ce scritto version current (raccomandato)
<cristian_c> -,-
<rusfus_> cristian_c e cmq in basso mi dice che non e attivo, provo ad attivarli
<cristian_c> rusfus_, qual'è quello attivo?
<rusfus_> cristian_c nessuno di quelli che mi elenca
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> 18:22:29 <rusfus_> cristian_c ce ne sono 6 e sto utilizzando quelli raccomandati
<rusfus_> cristian_c li sta installando, provo e vediamo che succede. prima pensavo che fossero quelli che stavo utilizzando (version curren)
<rusfus_> cristian_ c questa sera testo se va bene con le modifiche che abbiamo fatto e poi ti faccio sapere
<rusfus_> cristian_c grazie per ora
<cristian_c> ok
<rusfus_> cristian_c infatti, non ho letto, ma in alto alla shermata mi dice "nessun driver proprietario e in uso su questo sistema
<cristian_c> rusfus_, e dopo averli attivati (i raccomandati)?
<rusfus_> cristian_c ha finito l'installazione, riavvio come richiesto e stasera testo. intanto verifico subito se li ha attivati. grazie per ora :)
<rusfus_> ciao gente
<rusfus> cristian_c e normale che se metto un video i streaming e ci passo sopra con il mouse va a scatti e il plugin container utilizza quasi il 100% della cpu
<rusfus> cristian_c se lo tengo aperto  e guardo il film, per ora, rimane sul 20-25%
<rusfus> cristian_c anzi con il video avviato con il monitor impegnato con la pagina della chat resta sul 20-25% appena vado sulla pag dello streaming va quasi al 100%
<a7x> !tizio | rusfus
<ubot-it> rusfus: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<rusfus> scusate, ma ho riavviato il pc dopo alcune prove effettuate e ho riloggato
<rusfus> stavo facendo le prove con cristian
<cristian> con cristian_c  non con me :-)
<rusfus> lol
<cristian_c> rusfus, no, non è normale
<rusfus> ci sta che sta cosa la faceva anche prima e non me n'ero accorto
<cristian_c> lol
<a7x> actually è perfettamente normale, se usa i driver open o una versione opend i flash
<cristian_c> a7x, ma aveva provlemi anche con i driver open
<cristian_c> *problemi
<cristian_c> la cosa strana è che ha sei versioni di driver in Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> rusfus, non è che ne hai scaricato qualcuno?
<rusfus> cristian_c da quando ho installato ubuntu 12.04 e la prima volta che mi preoccupo per i driver, quindi non ti saprei dire. cmq penso di no
<cristian_c> rusfus, tipo se hai scaricato driver dal sito nvidia
<rusfus> cristian_c ora mi pianta peggio ho praticamente il pc quasi piantato
<rusfus> cristian_c ora s'e' ripreso, cmq si ho scaricato i driver dal sito
<cristian_c> rusfus, quando?
<cristian_c> quante volte?
<rusfus> cristian_c ma non li ho ancora installati perche' non so cm fare
<cristian_c> non ne avevi scaricati o installati altri?
<rusfus> cristian_c nu
<cristian_c> rusfus, cat /etc/apt/sources.list &6 ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> rusfus, cat /etc/apt/sources.list &&ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> rusfus, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> l'ultimo
<rusfus> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710862/
<cristian_c> upubuntu-com-tor64-precise.list
<cristian_c> questo?
<rusfus> cristian_c  tor. navigazione anonima
<rusfus> cristian_c quello non penso sia quello il problema!! e da poco che l'ho installato e il problema me lo dava anche prima
<cristian_c> uhm
<rusfus> cristian_c cmq adesso ho il pc piantatissimo, se scorro velocemente da uan finestra all'altra mi va a rallentatore il pc
<cristian_c> rusfus, mi riposti: lspci -k ?
<cristian_c> rusfus, disattiva i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> rusfus, digita anche: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<rusfus> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710890/
<rusfus> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710892/
<cristian_c> rusfus, asp
<rusfus> sto rimuovendo i driver
<cristian_c> rusfus, glxinfo | grep render
<cristian_c> l'avevo fornito anhe precedentemente :D
<cristian_c> *anche
<rusfus> cristian_c mi dice che il prog non e installato
<rusfus> cristian_c sudo apt-get install mesa-utils??
<cristian_c> sì
<rusfus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710903/
<cristian_c> rusfus, penso di aver capito
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<cristian_c> rusfus, non hai l'accelerazione
<cristian_c> che usi per i video in flash, suppongo
<cristian_c> :)
<rusfus> cristian_c grande!! cmq appena levato i driver e il pc e tornato cm prima.  grafica??
<cristian_c> rusfus, beh, almeno siamo arrivati a qualcosa
<cristian_c> rusfus, l'accelerazione video, sì
<cristian_c> provo a googlare
<rusfus> ??
<rusfus> cmq penso di no
<rusfus> a ok, avevo intraletto prova a googolare
<cristian_c> LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo | grep -i -A 5 -B 5 direct
<cristian_c> digita questo
<cristian_c> rusfus, fatto?
<rusfus> nu scusa stavo cercando anch'io
<rusfus> faccio subito
<rusfus> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710926/
<cristian_c> rusfus, puoi postare una schermata completa della finestra Driver aggiuntivi?
<cristian_c> non vorrei che ti mancasse il modulo dri
<rusfus> faccio subito
<cristian_c> rusfus, comunque, escono degli errori
<rusfus> brutto segno :(
<cristian_c> rusfus, secondo me, dovresti risolvere il problema, attivando l'accelerazione video
<cristian_c> occorre capire perché non riesce ad essere attivata
<cristian_c> rusfus, ma il problema di youtube dovrebbe essere quello
<cristian_c> dovresti averlo inquadrato
<rusfus> cristian_c leggevo su un blog che  la Ndivia non li rilascia e faceva fare tutta un'operazione di come attivarli
<rusfus> mo ti posto le fot
<cristian_c> rusfus, ma se non li avesse rilasciati, non li troveresti nel gestore driver aggiuntivi :D
<cristian_c> rusfus, ne basta una grande
<rusfus> non i driver, l'accelerazione gpu
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> rusfus, il tuo è un problema raro
<cristian_c> cioè non mi ricordo di un altro utente con lo stesso problema
<rusfus> cristian_c http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/6350/senzanomerlk.jpg
<cristian_c> rusfus, scorri sotto, n e vedo solo 4
<rusfus> ok
<rusfus> cristian_c http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/8333/senzanomenh.jpg
<cristian_c> rusfus, potresti fare una prova veloce
<rusfus> dimmi
<cristian_c> rusfus, se hai i nouveau, attiva i curret-updates
<cristian_c> prima avevi attivato i current
<rusfus> ormai ho rimandato di piantare i pomodori a dmn
<rusfus> ??
<cristian_c> o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> lol
 * cristian_c poveri pomodori
<rusfus> cristian_c 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia 	Kernel modules: nvidia_current, nouveau, nvidiafb
<rusfus> questo
<rusfus> cmq no prima ho installato il render
<rusfus> cristian_c devo attivare current??
<cristian_c> rusfus, scusa, prima avevi installato i raccomandati
<rusfus> i driver?? si
<rusfus> cristian_c nel frattempo posso provare ad installare le altre versioni??
<rusfus> cristian_c riavvio il pc
<cristian_c> rusfus, i current updates
<rusfus_> rieccomi
<rusfus_> cristian_c niente quelli sopra sono per il portatile, posso provare le versioni beta
<Ab3L> ciao. per registrare i risultati di un'applicazione in un file, lo si fa con >, vero? e allora perché il file rimane vuoto e i risultati vengono mostrati sempre nella shell? (praticamente ho digitato:   ./comando > file )
<cristian_c> rusfus_, portatile?
<cristian_c> Ab3L, mi pare con un ampersand
<Ab3L> mi servirebbe perché vorrei paragonare i messaggi in due differenti situazioni. Avendo due file diversi, potrei fare diff file1 file2
<cristian_c> Ab3L, però non sono motlo esperto
<cristian_c> *molto
<rusfus_> cristian_c la versione 173 mi da risoluzioni solo del portatile, mi ci viene proprio scritto
<cristian_c> rusfus_, non capisco
<cristian_c> enzotib, tu ci capisci qualcosa di redirezione su file?
<cristian_c> qualcosa tipo &2 ecc..
<rusfus_> cristian_c ho installato, da driver aggiuntivi, la versione 173, la prima nella lista, quando vado a impostare la risoluzione mi dice che e per il portatile
<rusfus_> cristian_c a differenza di quella consigliata la current
<Ab3L> cristian_c: proviamo
<cristian_c> rusfus_, ma allora non mi ascoltato
<cristian_c> *non mi hai
<rusfus_> ??
<cristian_c> rusfus_, l'ho ripetuto pià volte
<cristian_c> io non ho detto i 173
<cristian_c> Ab3L, non ricordo , stavo tirnado a caso
<cristian_c> *tirando
<rusfus_> cristian_c forse hai parlato durante il riavvio
<cristian_c> se googli, trovi qualcosa, Ab3L
<Ab3L> cristian_c: no. il file resta vuoto. cercherò ancora. o userò due shell e ci dò di Alt+Tab
<cristian_c> Ab3L, ma c'è il modo, soltanto che non me lo ricordo bene
<cristian_c> rusfus_, no
<rusfus_> cristian_c allora scusa, non ho capito
<Ab3L> cristian_c: sembra che il > funzioni soltanto per certi tipi di output. non per tutti.
<cristian_c> rusfus_, disattiva i 173 e attiva i current-updates
<cristian_c> Ab3L, infatti non va bene sempre
<cristian_c> va usata un'altra notazione
<cristian_c> simile
<cristian_c> si usano i caratteri & e 2 (a volte)
<Ab3L> cristian_c: beh, per ora trovo solo > e >> (se voglio che l'output si aggiunga ad un file esistente). il & serve per avere subito la riga di comando a disposizione, senza dover attendere la fine dei messaggi.
<cristian_c> Ab3L, non è proprio così
<cristian_c> ha quel significato in un altro contesto, mi pare
<rusfus_> cristian_c installato, riavvio e provo. scusa ancora non avevo capito :)
<Ab3L> cristian_c: beh, nel mio, al momento, così reagisce. non fa nulla. grazie lo stesso. mi armerò di pazienza e spunto a poco a poco le due shell.
<rusfus> cristian_c niente, non cambia niente. mi va dinuovo fisso a rilento
<rusfus> cristian_c ci rinuncio per ora, lo rimetto com'era e in questi giorni vedo di cercare qualche rimedio su google. tanto grazie a te siamo arrivato alla conclusione che il problema e l'acceleratore grafico
<enzotib> cristian_c, ?
<rusfus> cristian_c grazie per ora. scappo :)
<axel___> salve!!! mi spiegate che cavolo di comando è #if LINUX_VERSION_CODE > KERNEL_VERSION(2, 6, 39) ????
<cristian_c> axel___, perché cambi sempre nick?
<cristian_c> axel___, e poi ti era già stata data una risposta?
<cristian_c> *senza '?'
<timetraveler_0> ciao a tutti. mi serve aiuto per configurare un computer per il bitcoin mining, chi mi sa aiutare. ? se qualcuno è capace di farlo (e l'ha già fatto) offro ricompensa
<cristian_c> ehm, credo che non siano ammesse le proposte di lavoro in questo chan
<cristian_c> :D
<timetraveler_0> cercavo uno in gamba, qui c'è sempre un sacco di gente che capisce
<timetraveler_0> penso sia il posto giusto
<timetraveler_0> :-)
<cristian_c> timetraveler_0, ho capito, ma lo scopo del chan è un altro
<axel___> cristian tu non mi hai risposto! hai girato attorno alla risposta... =_=
<cristian_c> timetraveler_0, qui sono tutti volontari
<cristian_c> axel___, veramente ti ho dato una risposta precisa
<timetraveler_0> ok.. allora mi aiuti come volontario ? ;-)
<cristian_c> non è un comando.
<cristian_c> timetraveler_0, lol
<timetraveler_0> ahah
<cristian_c> axel___, è codice
<axel___> e io cristian ti ho chiesto: perche mi risponde "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' e tu ... silenziooo
<cristian_c> timetraveler_0, ma è qualcosa di relativo alla finanza
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ho lettobitcoin
<cristian_c> axel___, forse perché avevo già risposto
<axel___> no
<cristian_c> lol
<timetraveler_0> è una moneta libera, tutto open source, funziona bene con sistemi lunix
<axel___> altrimenti non starei qui a rompee
<timetraveler_0> contro lo strapotere delle banche
<cristian_c> 20:49:22 <cristian_c> non è un comando.
<cristian_c> axel___, questo non lo posso dire
<axel___> cosa non puoi dire?
<axel___> parla chiara per una volta
<cristian_c> timetraveler_0, sì, infatti ne ho sentito parlare molto
<cristian_c> anche sul forum di ubuntu
<axel___> aspettando la fantomatica risposta =_='
<timetraveler_0> axel e dai da bravo
<cristian_c> axel___, se vuoi risolvere il problema sai cosa fare....
<axel___> andare a vanc** ??
<axel___> vado a cena
<cristian_c> timetraveler_0, esponi comunque la richiesta, se qualcuno sa, risponderà :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> timetraveler_0, comunque non so se il topic sul forum può esserti utile :)
<timetraveler_0> me lo linki per favore?
<timetraveler_0> leggiamo un pò
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=551290
<timetraveler_0> cristian_c allora partiamo da zero: come faccio ad installare un programma così https://launchpad.net/~unit3/+archive/bfgminer
<timetraveler_0> ?
<it-39> buonasera
<aXell> cristian_c ci sei?
<sauro> Buonasera. utilizzo ubuntu 12.04 su portatile hp probook 4330s. da oggi la funzione "aggiorna software" non và a buon fine e si blocca. come posso agire?
<cristian_c> sauro, dove hai trovato questa funzione?
<sauro> cristian_c: è updtate-manager che in precise è nel menù a che si apre cliccando sulla rotellina in alto a dx. è l'interfaccia grafica di apt-get.
<cristian_c> sauro, sì
<cristian_c> sauro, che errori escono?
<cristian_c> hai provato da terminale
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> sauro, sudo apt-get update
<sauro> cristian_c: questo l'errore: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5711472/
<enzotib> sauro, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<cristian_c> sauro, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> oh
<cristian_c> non ci avevo pensato
<enzotib> cristian_c, scusa
<cristian_c> enzotib, scusa di che? :D
<cristian_c> non ci avevo pensato al rm
<enzotib> cristian_c, comunque, quando vedi MergList, è quella la soluzione
<cristian_c> enzotib, grazie :)
<cristian_c> pensavo fosse un sources.list incasinato
<cristian_c> con righe mancani
<cristian_c> *mancanti
<cristian_c> a volte succede
<sauro> cristian_c: non capisco se tu ed enzotib state "parlando" con me?
<enzotib> sauro, si. fai questo comando: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<sauro> enzotib: ok, fatto
<enzotib> sauro, ora sudo apt-get update
<sauro> enzotib: ok, fatto. questo il messaggio finale: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5711486/
<enzotib> sauro, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<enzotib> sauro, copia tutto e metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | sauro
<ubot-it> sauro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sauro> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5711498/
<cristian_c> deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric main
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ma tu hai precise
<enzotib> vabbè, poco importante, è un deb-src
<enzotib> però non trovo il duplicato, proviamo a rifare l'update
<enzotib> sauro, osudo apt-get update
<enzotib> sauro, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> è verp
<sauro> enzotib: idem come prima
<cristian_c> :D
<sauro> cristian_c: si, ho precise
<enzotib> a me le ultime quattro righe suonano strane
<enzotib> sauro, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> enzotib, trovato il duplo
<cristian_c> eheh
<enzotib> cristian_c, dov'è?
<cristian_c> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<cristian_c> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ precise partner
<enzotib> eh, ma non sono proprio uguali, il secondo è addirittura sbagliato
<enzotib> glielo faccio cancellare
<enzotib> sauro, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list e cancella le ultime quattro righe
<sauro> enzotib: così: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5711530/
<enzotib> sauro, ok
<enzotib> salva chiudi e rifai update
<sauro> enzotib: come prima
<enzotib> sauro, ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<sauro> enzotib: ok fatto.
<enzotib> eh, cosa è uscito?
<sauro> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5711541/
<enzotib> alla faccia mia!!
<enzotib> sauro, grep extra /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<sauro> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5711546/
<enzotib> sauro, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-extras.list, metti tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> enzotib, :O
<cristian_c> OhMyGod
<enzotib> cristian_c, visto?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> la muraglia cnese
<enzotib> il paradiso dei ppa
<cristian_c> lo conservo per jester- :D
<enzotib> lol
<cristian_c> ci sono molti ppa che non conoscevo neanche
<sauro> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5711559/
<cristian_c> skype-wrapper-ppa-precise,   giuseppe-iuculano-ppa-precise, ecc...
<sauro> enzotib: scusate, ma sono un caso così strano?
<cristian_c> intellinuxgraphics
<cristian_c> questo dovete spiegarmi a cosa serve :D
<enzotib> sauro, beh, mai visti tanti ppa
<enzotib> sauro, comunque sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-extras.list*
<sauro> enzotib: "intellinuxgraphic" questo lo avrei chiesto io a voi?
<enzotib> chiesto cosa?
<sauro> enzotib: perchè questo ppa è presente?
<enzotib> sauro, perché ce lo hai messo tu, ovviamente
<enzotib> non sono stato io, né il sistema fa da solo
<cristian_c> sauro, devi sapere che i driver intel sono già presenti nel tuo sistema, e open source
<cristian_c> quindi non hai bisgno di altri driver inte, semplicemente perché non ci sono altri driver intel
<sauro> enzotib: si, è stato un errore. però credevo di averlo anche  eliminato.
<cristian_c> sauro, non basta eliminarlo
<cristian_c> devi riportare i pacchetti alla rpecedente versione
<cristian_c> !ppa_purge
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppa_purge'
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<sauro> enzotib: scusa mi sono perso. vado con sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-extras.list* ; oppure devo fare altro?
<enzotib> sauro, vai con questo
<sauro> enzotib: ok fatto
<enzotib> sauro, di nuovo update
<sauro> enzotib: ok processo a buon fine
<enzotib> ok
<sauro> enzotib: e di questa indicazione che debbo fare: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http  / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<enzotib> sauro, segui quelle istruzioni per rimuovere i ppa che non ti interessano
<sauro> enzotib: ma devo scaricare ed utilizzare lo script "PPA-PURGE package" oppure rimuovere semplicemente il ppa intellinuxgraphics ?
<enzotib> sauro, a dire il vero non uso ppa, quindi non conosco il problema e non posso aiutarti
<cristian_c> sauro, ppa-purge lo trovi nel software center
<cristian_c> !info ppa-purge
<ubot-it> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (quantal), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<sauro> cristian_c: quindi devo installarlo e lanciarlo?
<sauro> cristian_c: ma mi elimina tuuti i ppa non ufficiali oppure posso eliminare selettivamente solo quelli intel?
<cristian_c> sauro, con quel ppa dovresti ripristinare tutti i pacchetti contenuti all'interno di esso
<cristian_c> non so precisamente quali pacchetti contiene
<sauro> cristian_c: quindi il comando sarebbe: "sudo ppa-purge intellinuxgraphics" ?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> credo di no
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<sauro> cristian_c: allora non capisco???
<cristian_c> sudo ppa-purge ppa:nomerepository/nomeramo
<sauro> cristian_c: e "nomerepository/nomeramo" come li individuo?
<cristian_c> sauro, nell'ultimo link dovrebbe essere scritto
<cristian_c> comunque dovrebbe essere una roba tipo apt-get add-repository
<sauro> cristian_c: l'ultimo link è questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5711559/ . mi sembra strano eliminare questo ppa...
<cristian_c> sauro, quello non è un ppa
<cristian_c> e non credo sia saggio eliminarlo, inoltre
<cristian_c> extras
<sauro> cristian_c: infatti. ma come faccio a trovare il nome del repository da eliminare con ppa-purge?
<cristian_c> sauro, ah, è vero, non è scritto a quel link
<cristian_c> sauro, history | grep add-apt-repository
<sauro> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5711636/
<cristian_c> sauro, tutto qui?
<sauro> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> sauro, mi chiedo come tu abbia aggiunto quel ppa
<cristian_c> sauro, comunque, adesos devo uscire
<cristian_c> *adesso
<sauro> cristian_c: anch'io. grazie .
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-16
<andarma> bgiorno a tt
<andarma> chi mi spiega come fare un doppio boot su pc con ubuntu 12.10
<cristian> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<andarma> chi mi spiega come fare un doppio boot su pc con ubuntu 12.10
<cristian_c> salve
<cristian_c> ho montato la scheda wireless dwa-525
<cristian_c> non essendo supportata dal kernel, ho installato i driver seguendo una precisa guida
<cristian_c> una volta installato i driver, li ho anche caricati, ho inserito il modulo in /etc/modules e ho aggiunto altri in blacklist
<cristian_c> purtroppo, i driver non vengono associati alla scheda e non viene creata l'interfaccia di rete
<cristian_c> Come posso fare?
<akis24> andarma: facci capire che intendi per doppio boot ?
<akis24> cristian_c:  ciao
<cristian_c> akis24, ciao
<TaLaDo> andarma, se intendi dual boot con win e ubuntu basta che installi ubuntu a fianco a win
<andarma> <TaLaDo> si può fare il contrario???
<TaLaDo> ?
<andarma> mettere win7 su pc con ubuntu
<TaLaDo> andarma, si ma poi devi sistemare mbr
<TaLaDo> !mbr
<cristian_c> -,-
<TaLaDo> sto bot
<andarma> per questo chiedo aiuto
<cristian_c> !partizioni
<cristian_c> lol
<andarma> quale è il link per postare le immagini? così vi faccio vedere gparted
<cristian_c> andarma, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<cristian_c> !image | andarma
<cristian_c> lol
<andarma> ciao
<cristian_c> andarma, http://imageshack.us/
<andarma> ook
<andarma> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img845/8990/schermatadel20130416094.png
<cristian_c> andarma, che partizionamento hai fatto?
<cristian_c> strnaissimo
<cristian_c> *stranissimo
<andarma> da quì si evince il mio livello di conoscenza :(
<andarma> ho avuto una miriade di problemi con le partizioni
<andarma> usando partition magic 7 non riuscivo a fare nulla
<andarma> ho dovuto usare msdos 6.22 per formattare - ma non riuscivo a rimettere win7
<andarma> mi dava errore all'installazione
<cristian_c> andarma, cosa vuoi fare, esattamente?
<andarma> mi è riuscito di mettere solo ubuntu 12.10 e vorrei usare anche win7
<andarma> o al minimo anche winXP
<cristian_c> andarma, non è un modo standard di installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> andarma, come volevi installare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> avevi qualche esigenza particolare?
<andarma> no sono stato obbligato a mettere ubuntu - non sono più riuscito ad installare windows
<andarma> neanche con i 3 dvd di ripristino
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> andarma, allora ti conviene usare gparted
<cristian_c> andarma, quando sono nati i problemi di installazione di win7
<cristian_c> ?
<andarma> dopo che ho tentato di fare il dual boot con ubuntu
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> andarma, ok, devi utilizzare gparted
<andarma> per fare??
<cristian_c> andarma, e fai le partizioni come si deve
<cristian_c> andarma, installi ubuntu e poi win 7
<andarma> come?
<cristian_c> andarma, rifacendo le partizioni
<cristian_c> ti serve il live cd e gparted
<andarma> live cd?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> andarma, quello con cui hai installato il sistema
<andarma> ubuntu 12.10??
<cristian_c> andarma, penso di sì, quello che hai
<andarma> come impostare gparted?
<cristian_c> andarma, prima di tutto, avvia la live
<andarma> dovrei sapere tutto adesso, se inizio sicuramente non potrò più chattare
<cristian_c> andarma, in realtà sì
<cristian_c> da live puoi fare tutto (nei limiti del possibile)
<andarma> ti prego......spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> andarma, avvi la live, e òpoi apri una sessione di xchat
<cristian_c> *avvii
<cristian_c> in mod che puoi continuare a scrivere
<cristian_c> *modo
<andarma> quindi installo il live solo virtuale senza installazione sull'hard disk, giusto?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> andarma, non devi installare niente
<andarma> :(
<cristian_c> andarma, inserisci il cd e scegli la modalità live
<cristian_c> da lì fai tutto
<TaLaDo> andarma, quando sei in live apri xchat e torni qui
<cristian_c> esatto
<andarma> messo il dvd come attivo il live?
<cristian_c> andarma, prova ubuntu senza installarlo
<cristian_c> la prima dall'elenco
<andarma> allora come ho detto prima??
<TaLaDo> andarma, ma se non avvi da dvd non fai nulla
<andarma> ok
<andarma> rieccomi
<cristian_c> uhm
<andarma> xchè uhm?
<enzotib> buongiorno
<andarma> sono il live come richiesto
<andarma> bgiorno a tt ;)
<Gennaro> Buon giorno, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi? sono nuovo...
<enzotib> !chiedi | Gennaro
<cristian_c> andarma, sei già in xchat?
<Gennaro> ho istallato lubuntu su un vecchio portatile,  come faccio ad istallare la mia webcam della creative? ho connesso l'USB ma non parte l'istallazione. e io non ho i driver della webcam...
<andarma> xchat?
<cristian_c> Gennaro, dopo averla collegata, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> Gennaro, poi posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> Gennaro, che release di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> andarma, come ti stai collegando?
<cristian_c> al canale
<cristian_c> !paste | Gennaro
<enzotib> Gennaro, che significa "parte l'installazione" ?
<andarma> con ubuntu da dvd
<cristian_c> andarma, al canale
<cristian_c> a questo canale
<Gennaro> no no, intendo l'auto istaller della web cam non parte. mi aspettavo partisse e fosse più semplice
<cristian_c> Gennaro, non c'è un auto installer
<Gennaro> ah ok
<cristian_c> Gennaro, digita il comando
<andarma> con firefox sulla barra a dx
<cristian_c> andarma, ok
<Gennaro> scusare sono un infermiere,
<cristian_c> andarma, apri gparted
<Gennaro> cmq l'ho digitato su esegui ma non accade nulla
<cristian_c> Gennaro, da terminale
<Gennaro> intendi LX terminal?
<andarma> chiede di installare in italiano
<cristian_c> Gennaro, sì
<cristian_c> andarma, gparted
<cristian_c> non ,altre cose
<andarma> aperto
<cristian_c> andarma, ok
<cristian_c> ora devi lavorare sulle partizioni
<cristian_c> quindi puoi cancellarle
<Gennaro> oddio, questo è quello che mi appare:
<Gennaro> accidenti
<Gennaro> non mi fa copiare la scritta
<andarma> allora mi ripeto, chiede l'installazione di ubuntu (a differenza di quello installato l'icona a una freccia ulteriore arancione)
<cristian_c> Gennaro, sì che si può usare il copia-incolla
<cristian_c> ovviamente, su pastebin
<cristian_c> andarma, ma sei su desktop?
<andarma> si
<cristian_c> andarma, hai scelto la modalità live?
<cristian_c> non quella di installazione
<cristian_c> nel menù iniziale
<andarma> senza installazione
<cristian_c> andarma, ok
<cristian> ciao
<cristian_c> andarma, quindi , puoi aprire qualunque programma?
<andarma> si certo
<andarma> ciao a tt i cristian
<cristian_c> andarma, sei sicuro di aver aperto gparted e non altro?
<cristian_c> lol
<andarma> allora: l'icona sulla barra a dx di gparted è diversa da quella di ubuntu installato su HD - non fa vedere le partizioni ma invita ad installare ubuntu su HD
<Gennaro> mi dispiace ma quando provo a premere ctrl+C crive ^C invece di copiarmi il testo
<cristian_c> andarma, parli dell'icona in alto a destra?
<cristian_c> andarma, non c'è una barra a destra di gparted
<cristian_c> come l'hai aperto?
<cristian_c> Gennaro, prima seleziona il testo
<cristian_c> Gennaro, poi clic destro
<cristian_c> Gennaro, Copia
<andarma> errore...rettifico: barra a sx del desktop
<cristian_c> andarma, non sapevo si potesse aprire da lì
<cristian_c> andarma, aprilo dalla dash
<andarma> ok fatto si vede la partizione
<cristian_c> andarma, le partizioni :D
<cristian_c> del disco
<cristian_c> sda
<andarma> pignolo :D    ........si vedono le partizioni
<davegarath> Gennaro: una volta che hai selezionato il testo con il mouse è automaticamente copiato, prova
<Gennaro> hai ragione cristian, l'ho già postato quì:
<Gennaro> http://pastebin.com/SiAgCdwf
<andarma> poi??
<cristian_c> Gennaro, sì, non ci sono i driver
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 4: Dev 3, If 0, Class=vend., Driver=, 480M
<cristian_c> andarma, ora devi cancellare le partizioni esistenti
<cristian_c> tutte
<andarma> ci provo!
<cristian_c> Gennaro, guardiamo sul wiki
<Gennaro> accidenti
<Gennaro> io ho trovato la pagina dei driver sul sito della creative: http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=10205
<cristian_c> Gennaro, non mi ricordo la versione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> :D
<Gennaro> lubuntu
<cristian_c> release?
<Gennaro> ehm... dove la trovo? :)
<cristian_c> Gennaro, che modello di webcam?
<cristian_c> Gennaro, lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> ce ne sono varie su http://support.creative.com/Products/Products.aspx?catid=218&Referer=/Downloads/welcome.aspx
<andarma> fatto tutto cancellato
<Gennaro> ecco: http://pastebin.com/zfVmFrWi
<andarma>  <cristian_c> tutto unallocated
<Gennaro> cosa? unallocated?
<cristian_c> andarma, tutto spazio unallocated?
<Gennaro> ah ok
<cristian_c> andarma, ok
<andarma> si
<cristian_c> andarma, ora vanno rifatte le partizioni come si deve
<cristian_c> andarma, ti consiglio di farne quattro
<andarma>  <Gennaro> non era x te la comunicazione
<Gennaro> capito
<cristian_c> Gennaro, hai la 12.10
<Gennaro> si
<cristian_c> Gennaro, che modello di webcam è in quella lista
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ce ne sono varie
<andarma> con soli 250 Gb?? 4 partizioni??
<Gennaro> Live! Cam Video IM (VF0220)
<cristian_c> andarma, sì
<cristian_c> andarma, o meglio, ne fai una extended che ne contiene 3
<davegarath> "solo" lol
<cristian_c> andarma, e una ntfs per windpws
<andarma> 1 ntfs e le altre?
<cristian_c> Gennaro, nella lista non c'è
<cristian_c> c'è VF0540
<cristian_c> la quart'ultima
<cristian_c> non so cosa hai scaricato :D
<cristian_c> andarma, una ntfs, ma dopo
<cristian_c> le altre sotto extended
<Gennaro> allora in questa pagina ci sono le tre colonne, la prima è: live cam/webcam, la seconda è VF0410 e la tern
<Gennaro> terza live IM pro
<Gennaro> http://support.creative.com/Products/product_list.aspx?catID=218&CatName=WebCam#
<cristian_c> Gennaro, ma la tua non era vf0220?
<cristian_c> :D
<Gennaro> ehm.. diciamo che ho ricontrollato ed è questa :D
<cristian_c> Gennaro, ma in prodotti attuali o in prodotti archiviati?
<Gennaro> ci sono possibilità di farcela??? :(
<Gennaro> archiviati
<cristian_c> Gennaro, la terza è un'altra
<andarma> porc.. si è bloccata la gparted, ridammi il link immagine che pubblico
<cristian_c> Live! Cam Optia
<cristian_c> :S
<cristian_c> andarma, bloccata?
<cristian_c> imageshack
<andarma> già
<cristian_c> !image
<Gennaro> no no è Live! Cam Video IM pro
<andarma> si il link
<cristian_c> Gennaro, questo: http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=218&subCatID=219&prodID=15442&prodName=Live!%20Cam%20Video%20IM%20Pro&subCatName=Live!%20Cam/WebCam%20Series&CatName=WebCam&VARSET=prodfaq:PRODFAQ_15442,VARSET=CategoryID:218 ?
<cristian_c> andarma, recupero
<Gennaro> esatto è questa!!! ^_^
<cristian_c> andarma, http://imageshack.us/
<cristian_c> Gennaro, ma hai scaricato i driver per windows
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> che c'entra linux?
<Gennaro> è ke speravo ci fosse un modo per convertirli :(((
<cristian_c> Gennaro, lol
<cristian_c> Gennaro, non funziona così
<cristian_c> tranne nel caso delle schede wireless
<Gennaro> scusate la mia ignoranza,
<Gennaro> generlamente con i paziente è più semplice! :D
<cristian_c> Gennaro, la prima cosa che posso fare è guardare sul wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Gennaro, insomma :D
<andarma> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img339/4954/screenshotfrom201304161.png
<cristian_c> andarma, il problema è che le hai messe tutte sotto extended
<Gennaro> hahah dai facciamo una cosa, non voglio farti penare, quando userò la webcam farò partire la partizione di windows! ;)
<cristian_c> andarma, e una extended ne può contenere al massimo quattro
<Gennaro> grazie infinite cristian
<cristian_c> Gennaro, magari è pià semplcie di quello che pensi :D
<cristian_c> *semplice
<cristian_c> Gennaro, probabilmente sul wiki è scritto come fare ad installarli
<andarma> e come dovevo fare???
<cristian_c> andarma, le tre sotto extended e la ntfs fuori
<cristian_c> andarma, poi deiv misurare la grnadezza delle partizioni
<cristian_c> *devi
<cristian_c> andarma, e il tipo, cioè non ext2
<cristian_c> meglio un ext4 con journaling
<cristian_c> ma solo per due, l'altra è una swap
<cristian_c> una ext4 la fai per la radice (/) e l'altra per la /home
<cristian_c> andarma, tu hai dato 55 Gb a tutte e 5
<cristian_c> Gennaro, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam
<andarma> mi dai la sequenza dei comandi
<cristian_c> andarma, non ci sono comandi
<cristian_c> fai tutto da gui
<Gennaro> ok, ci provo
<andarma> mi sono spiegato male: fare prima ntfs oppure extended poi 3 ext4 ecc...
<cristian_c> andarma, cambia poco, comunque prima extended io farei
<andarma> e.....
<andarma> ci vogliono le pinze.... :)
<andarma> ok mi debbo arrangiare, debbo riavvire non mi fa operare altrimenti - grazie cmq
<cristian_c> andarma, comunque non ti servono tre ext4 ma due
<cristian_c> andarma, ma guarda che adesso non c'è niente sull'hard disk
<cristian_c> :D
<andarma> lo so partizioni cancellate - quindi una ntfs e 2 ext4 il tutto sotto extended?
<cristian_c> andarma, no
<andarma> come allora?
<cristian_c> andarma, una extended con tre partizioni (due ext4, una per la /home e una per la /, più una swap) e una ntfs
<cristian_c> andarma, ma comunque c'è la guida sul wiki
<andarma> ok resetto, alla prossima
<cristian_c> andarma, ?
<cristian_c> leggi sul wiki
<cristian_c> c'è scritto come fare in dettaglio
<andarma> salve a tt
<andarma> cristian_c c6?
<cristian_c> lol
<enzotib> !italiano | andarma
<MuSh> salve
<MuSh> ragazzi, non ricordo la password…come faccio a recuperarla?
<TaLaDo> !password
<TaLaDo> :( ancora in sciopero il bot?
<andarma> mi ridai il link x immagini - ti faccio vedere le nuove partizioni
<enzotib> !ping
<MuSh> !password
<cristian_c> !image | andarma
<MuSh> ????
<TaLaDo> hihi
<ubot-it> pong
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<cristian_c> andarma, basta che vai sul sito imageshack
<ubot-it> andarma: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> lol
<MuSh> ehm, scusa TaLaDo intendevo quella di irc :D
<MuSh> Cmq qualcuno di voi ne capisce di quid???
<MuSh> *squid
<cristian_c> mmm
<andarma> <cristian_c> http://imagebin.org/254216
<cristian_c> io no
<cristian_c> andarma, non mi hai ascoltato
<cristian_c> andarma, io avrei messo la ntfs fuori dall'extended
<cristian_c> andarma, inoltre manca una ext4
<cristian_c> sono due le ext4
<cristian_c> andarma, hai dato 75 GB alla swap :D
<andarma> ma allora sono 4-sto uscendo fuori
<cristian_c> andarma, tre dentro la extended e una fuori
<cristian_c> l'ho scritto pià volte
<cristian_c> andarma, e poi dovresti dosare le dimensioni
<cristian_c> le fai tutte di dimensione uguale le partizioni
<cristian_c> *uguali
<andarma> si ho diviso
<andarma> dimmi tu allora
<andarma> es: prima la ntfs poi l'extended con dentro 3 ext4 di quanto grandi dimmi tu
<cristian_c> !partizioni | andarma
<ubot-it> andarma: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<cristian_c> andarma, non cambia molto, ma prima la partizione da cui esegui il boot
<cristian_c> andarma, l'ho scritto prima, non tre ext4, ma due
<cristian_c> una per la /home e una per la /
<cristian_c> l'altra p la swap
<cristian_c> *è
 * cristian_c si chiede se ha mai letto il wiki
<cristian_c> lì è spiegato tutto in dettaglio
<cristian_c> MuSh, hai recuperato la password di freenode?
<andarma> ok vado a studiare - buon pranzo e chiudo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> buon pranzo
<cristian_c> :)
<MuSh> cristian: no :(
<glpiana> ola
<francesco__> buongiorno ragazzi ho un problema con gscan2pdf su ubuntu 12.10  quando dò il comando per la scansione mi da( error opening device:end of file reached) . Pare leggendo in rete che il problema sia "libsane-hppaio"
<glpiana> francesco__, con altri programmi lo scanner funziona?
<francesco__> con questo programma prima funzionava. Altri programmi non ne uso, mi piace questo
<glpiana> francesco__, prima di cosa?
<francesco__> ho una stampante hp c309a che ha smesso di funzionare .Togliendo hplip ha ripreso a funzionare ma loscanner si è bloccato
<glpiana> francesco__, io rimetterei hplip
<francesco__> ok provo ma speriamo non si blocchi di nuovo la stampante
<glpiana> francesco__, se si blocca vediamo di sbloccarla
<francesco__> grazie all'occorrenza vi contatterò più tardi
<heiheihei> ciao
<krabador> heiheihei, salve
<heiheihei> sono piuttosto bovino in materia informatica ma sto tentando di installare ubuntu
<a7x> buona fortuna.
<heiheihei> incoraggiante
<glpiana> !installazione | heiheihei
<ubot-it> heiheihei: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<heiheihei> sta scaricando la iso per l'installazione
<heiheihei> e se faccio danno ripristino da dvd di windows
<a7x> sei preparato, bene.
<krabador> heiheihei, il dvd di windows potrebbe non servirti a nulla, se spazzoli via l'installazione di windows, se non a reinstallare windows senza i tuoi dati
<heiheihei> eheh
<heiheihei> oh ma sono passato di qua proprio per farmi dare due dritte
<francesco__> ciao ragazzi ,rieccomi se digitate su google "ubuntu 12.10 gscan2pdf dà error opening device : end of file reached  troverete qualcuno che ha avuto lo stesso mio problema
<glpiana> heiheihei, prima di tutto ti fai un backup dei tuoi dati importanti. poi fai un defrag del disco di windows
<glpiana> poi procedi all'installazione dopo aver letto al guida che ti ho indicato prima
<heiheihei> e fin lì ci siamo
<glpiana> francesco__, hai rimesso hplip?
<heiheihei> bene
<heiheihei> pensavo di seguire anche questo
<heiheihei> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1666&Itemid=33
<heiheihei> è attendibile o monnezza?
<francesco__> si ,la stampante funziona ancora ma lo scanner no
<glpiana> heiheihei, affidati alla guida che ti ho indicato
<krabador> heiheihei, cerca di seguire le guide ufficiali
<glpiana> francesco__, allora il non funzionamento dello scanner non era legato ad hplip. hai riavviato il pc?
<francesco__> si
<heiheihei> agli ordini!
<heiheihei> ultima domanda, poi spero di non scocciarvi...
<glpiana> francesco__, apri un terminale
<krabador> heiheihei, non scocci, ma se chiedi se guide non ufficiali vadano bene, non va bene.
<heiheihei> dall'installazione del file che scarico potrò definire la doppia partizione o no? vorrei sperimentare prima di spazzolare via tutto il vecchio mondo
<heiheihei> bien krabador, dal basso della mia ignoranza non pensavo fosse roba non ufficiale
<francesco__> terminale aperto, considera che sono un ignorante informatico
<glpiana> francesco__, scrivi: sane-find-scanner
<glpiana> !paste | francesco__
<ubot-it> francesco__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> heiheihei, puoi provare il sistema senza installarlo, in live, quando finirai di scaricare la iso da internet, masterizzandola su un cd, o creando una penna usb
<krabador> heiheihei, fai partire il cd o la penna usb, e all'avvio selezioni "prova ubuntu senza installarla"
<heiheihei> bene, allora proseguo con la guida e poi "gioco" un po'
<francesco__> ho scritto sane-find-scanner  -traduci il resto
<heiheihei> cose da non fare assolutamente per evitare danni da mangiarmi le dita?
<krabador> heiheihei, in live non puoi fare danni
<glpiana> francesco__, e che traduco? è scritto in italiano
<francesco__> cioè mi connetto al sito indicato e incollo il testo (quale testo?) , indico il nick ( ?) premere paste(?) e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina (?)
<glpiana> francesco__, il testo è quello che ti è uscito dal comando che hai dato nel temrinale
<krabador> krabador, ma se dopo averla provata in live, vuoi installarla, allora durante l'installazione, se vuoi mantenere windows senza problemi, seleziona "installa ubuntu a fianco di microsoft windows"
<glpiana> francesco__, il nick è un qualunque nick, il tuo ad esempio, visto che sei tu che posti
<krabador> heiheihei, , ma se dopo averla provata in live, vuoi installarla, allora durante l'installazione, se vuoi mantenere windows senza problemi, seleziona "installa ubuntu a fianco di microsoft windows"
<glpiana> francesco__, premere paste... se avessi aperto il sito avresti visto un tasto "paste"
<glpiana> francesco__, l'indirizzo di una pagina web cosa sarà mai? :)
<heiheihei> grazzie!
<heiheihei> *zzzzz
<francesco__> sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the   # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your   # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.    # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that   # you have loaded a kernel SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.  could not open USB device 0x1d6b/0x0002 at 001:001: Access denied (insufficient per
<glpiana> !paste | francesco__
<ubot-it> francesco__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francesco__> ora che devo fare?
<akis24> francesco__: devi usare il link che glpiana  ti ha fatto leggere e incollarci dentro quello che ti restituiscono i comandi sul terminale .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/  dopodiche una volta fatto copi il link che ti verra' restituito e si potra' leggere tutto quello che hai postato..
<akis24> lo copi e lo incolli qui ovvio..
<MuSh> Ma come cacchio si gestisce una condivisione con samba?
<francesco__> l'ho già fatto alle 15:00
<akis24> francesco__:  aprilo intanto dai  inserisci nick e quello che ti ha restituito il comando sul terminale  poi clicca su " paste " e la pagina che si aprira' ci incolli il link qui..
<akis24> francesco__: avremmo letto il link qui che avresti dovutoi copiarci..
<MuSh> ho 5 utenti che fanno parte del gruppo "condivisi" nella cartella ho dato come autorizzazioni 770 ma se creo una subdirectory con utente A non riesco a scrivere dentro la cartella con l'utente B
<MuSh> come cavolo è possibile?
<francesco__>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30  	  francesco@francesco-Extensa-5230:~$  sane-find-scanner    # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the   # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your   # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.    # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure
<MuSh> Ecco, quando con un utente creo una nuova cartella gli da drwxr-xr-x invece di drwxrwx---
<MuSh> sapete come posso risolvere?
<akis24> francesco__:  ma hai letto o no ?
<francesco__> sono tardo spiega meglio
<akis24> aprilo http://paste.ubuntu.com/  poi inserisci nick  infine incolla li dentro  tutto quanto  poi premi " paste " si apre una nuova pagina copia il link e incollalo qui in canale
<akis24> MuSh: io ci capisco nulla ma non è l'amministratore che assegna i permessi e gli accessi alle cartelle ?
<MuSh> akis24: avevo messo questo in samba create mask = 0750
<MuSh> mentre dovevo scrivere create mask = 0770
<MuSh> ho dormito poco stanotte...
<akis24> MuSh:  penso che come amministratore tu possa cambiare i permessi
<MuSh> si si, ma va cambiato quel parametro…adesso qualsiasi sia l'utente la cartella sarà modificabile anche dagli
<MuSh> altri che fanno parte dello stesso gruppo
<francesco__>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30  	  francesco@francesco-Extensa-5230:~$  sane-find-scanner    # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the   # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your   # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.    # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure
<MuSh> proviamo...
<akis24> francesco__: devi incollare qui il link della pagina non il risultato....
<francesco__> non vedo nessun link
<francesco__> c'è scritto s
<MuSh> no cacchio, non funziona neanche così...
<akis24> francesco__: guarda qui e guardalo..... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713150/
<akis24> francesco__: visto il numero accanto quando ho finito di incollare ho dato paste sulla pagina e si è aperta l'altra e questo è il link incollato qui ...
<akis24> francesco__:  spero sia chiaro
<akis24> MuSh: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=195570 buona lettura
<perr-net>   Ciao, ho installato Debian da poco. Ho un'incompatibilità con un software che risulta alla versione più vecchia su Debian rispetto ad Ubuntu dove l'ho salvata. Mi dice che potrei risolvere avanzando forzatamente il pacchetto. Ma non mi dà questa opzione. Come posso fare? Grazie
<perr-net>   Ciao, ho installato Debian da poco. Ho un'incompatibilità con un software che risulta alla versione più vecchia su Debian rispetto ad Ubuntu dove l'ho salvata. Mi dice che potrei risolvere avanzando forzatamente il pacchetto. Ma non mi dà questa opzione. Come posso fare? Grazie
<perr-net> *dove ho salvato il file
<enzotib> perr-net, non ho capito, il problema è debian o ubuntu?
<perr-net> Il problema è tra di loro.
<perr-net> enzotib, sei anche sul canale Debian?
<enzotib> perr-net, sì
<perr-net> Se sai aiutarmi forse è meglio continuare di là. Chi sei=
<perr-net> ?
<perr-net> (...) enzotib,
<francesco__> riassumo: dopo aver digiatato su terminale , copio contenuto vado su http:paste etc  dove attacco contenuto ,premo paste mi compare download  un nuovo contenuto che copio ed invio  a te  . Dove sbaglio?
<enzotib> francesco__, hai messo il nick?
<enzotib> perr-net, ma di là non ci sei
<perr-net> enzotib, nemmeno io vedo te
<enzotib> perr-net, ma di cosa parliamo? #debian-it@freenode?
<DoubleT_> enzo tib ho biosgno di te
<enzotib> DoubleT_, esponi
<DoubleT_> perchè quando inserisco questo comando # if LINUX_VERSION_CODE > KERNEL_VERSION(2, 6, 19) mi risponde bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<enzotib> DoubleT_, dove lo scrivi, al terminale?
<DoubleT_> si
<enzotib> DoubleT_, e dove lo hai preso?
<davegarath> DoubleT_: non è bashscript la if prevede un "; then" e si chiude con un "fi"
<enzotib> davegarath, pare C
<davegarath> termina con un endif
<OverMe> manca le parentesi per il c
<DoubleT_> l'ho preso da una guida il comando... e vi faccio vedere cosa dovrebbe teoricamente rispondermi
<DoubleT_> freq = ieee80211_channel_to_frequency(notif_bss_info->channel,(notif_bss_info->channel <= CH_MAX_2G_CHANNEL) ? IEEE80211_BAND_2GHZ : IEEE80211_BAND_5GHZ);
<akis24> francesco__:  invece di copiare e incollare il testo copia l'indirizzo della pagina che ti si è aperta e incolla qui
<OverMe> ah ok, è c preprocessore
<DoubleT_> sulla guida da questo risultato al comando
<DoubleT_> invece a me da bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<OverMe> DoubleT_, guida di cosa? linka
<francesco__> .ubuntu.com/5713184/
<OverMe> dubito che la guida dica di dare quel comando dalla shell
<DoubleT_> dice di darlo
<DoubleT_> non dice dove
<OverMe> vediamo
<DoubleT_> ok
<DoubleT_> over ti dico il contesto
<francesco__> vuoi vedere che ho capito.
<OverMe> DoubleT_, se linki la guida facciamo prima
<DoubleT_> sto installando il driver della scheda wifi e dato che spunta sempre un errore, la guida spiega come patchare l'errore
<akis24> francesco__:  si quasi mettilo completo di http....ecc ecc
<DoubleT_> non ho il link della guida te la copio su paste bin
<OverMe> quindi probabilmente quel codice è parte della patch da applicare al sorgente
<francesco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713157/
<DoubleT_> probabile... ecco è in inglese! http://pastebin.com/6nTRWniy
<akis24> francesco__:  ci siamo ora
<MuSh> akis24: ho letto ma non ho risolto...
<MuSh> akis24: a me dovrebbe interessarmi questo(http://help.ubuntu-it.org/5.10/ubuntu/faq/ch07.html#id2534717)
<MuSh> ma non va...
<akis24> MuSh: io di samba non capisco mai usato
<akis24> anche se li dove dici tu sembra chiaro
<MuSh> voglio solo condividere una cartella con un gruppo e fare in modo che le nuove cartelle create con un utente siano complemtamente accessibili dagli altri
<MuSh> uff
<MuSh> sembra una cosa semplice e invece...
<OverMe> DoubleT_, il problema originale qual'è?
<akis24> MuSh: credo che il punto 5 sia il tuo caso
<DoubleT_> ho scaricato un driver , ma quando scrive make... mi esce quell'errore
<DoubleT_> e questa è l'unica guida in internet per risolverlo
<OverMe> DoubleT_, metti nel paste: uname -a && lsb_release -a && lspci
<DoubleT_> già so
<DoubleT_> cosa ti serve sapere?
<DoubleT_> la versione di ubuntu?
<DoubleT_> 10.04 il kernel è 3.2.6
<OverMe> quello che ti ho detto, non puoi dare il comando?
<DoubleT_> ho il pc con linux spento
<DoubleT_> e non qui
<MuSh> akis24: …no
<OverMe> e allora non si può fare niente. e dove hai preso il kernel 3.2.6 per lucid?
<DoubleT_> era già nel pc con linux che mi hanno passato
<akis24> MuSh: vuoi una cartella di gruppo con permessi di sola lettura ?
<DoubleT_> perchè over ? non sai dove il tizio possa aver inserito #if LINUX_VERSION_CODE > KERNEL_VERSION(2, 6, 39) ??????
<MuSh> no, akis24
<MuSh> voglio una cartella condivisa con un gruppo
<OverMe> certo che lo so. va modificato in un file .c che la guida indica precisamente, ma dato che non hai il pc... e non penso neanche tu abbia ubuntu
<MuSh> con diritti di lettura e scrittura
<vlt> Ciao daniele91
<akis24> MuSh: sudo mkdir /home/group sudo chmod 777 /home/group/  è riportato proprio questo li
<DoubleT_> si che ho ubuntu... tempo fa ero venuto qui per chiedere un altra cosa, mi hanno fatto inserire un comando ed è apparso che ho ubunto 10.04
<akis24> MuSh: leggilo bene
<francesco__> stai pensando cosa fare?
<OverMe> DoubleT_, non è indicativo. ci sono altre distro che danno lo stesso risultato. comunque, se ripassi quando hai il pc sotto mano vediamo cosa fare
<akis24> francesco__: ti aiutava glpiana credo io neanche ho seguito prima..
<DoubleT_> over posso andarlo a prendere... ci si impiega tanto ?
<OverMe> DoubleT_, non prevedo ancora il futuro
<DoubleT_> ok... faccio le 2 rampe di scale e lo porto su
<francesco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713150/
<DoubleT_> 5 minuti e torno
<akis24> francesco__: poni nuovamente la domanda magari qualcuno sa' e ti risponde
<akis24> francesco__: quello era un esempio per fartiu capire...
<akis24> farti*
<francesco__>  ciao ragazzi ,rieccomi se digitate su google "ubuntu 12.10 gscan2pdf dà error opening device : end of file reached  troverete qualcuno che ha avuto lo stesso mio problema
<akis24> francesco__: dacci i dettagli marca e tipo dello scanner ecc ecc
<DoubleT_> over
<DoubleT_> eccomi
<OverMe> DoubleT_, metti nel paste: uname -a && lsb_release -a && lspci -k
<DoubleT_> nel terminale dici?
<OverMe> si
<akis24> francesco__: HP C309A questa per caso ?
<DoubleT> over
<DoubleT> eccomi !
<DoubleT> http://pastebin.com/XLdqXF70
<francesco__> si
<DoubleT> http://pastebin.com/XLdqXF70
<MuSh> akis24: ho risolto con questa guida
<MuSh> http://www.miamammausalinux.org/2010/12/samba-installazione-di-un-fileserver-gestito-con-gruppi-di-accesso-locali/
<OverMe> DoubleT, hai backtrack, come immaginavo
<akis24> francesco__: su questa periferica vi è un bug e non credo abbiano risolto per ora https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip/+bug/1069898/+activity
<akis24> MuSh:  bene
<DoubleT> boh
<DoubleT> dove si mette quel codice?
<francesco__> traduci
<OverMe> !chat | DoubleT essendo backtrack chiedi in chat
<ubot-it> DoubleT essendo backtrack chiedi in chat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> francesco__:  al momento non vi è soluzione
<DoubleT> over dato che sei esperto non puoi venire in chat anche tu e mi aiuti li please
<OverMe> DoubleT, sono anche in chat
<francesco__> eppure  ero riuscito a far funzionare lo scanner
<DoubleT> over sono di la
<akis24> francesco__: Ubuntu 12.10 supplies HPLIP 2.8.2 and it does not support your printer.
<akis24> il resto è un mistero per me
<DoubleT> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Giovanni1965> Buon Pomeriggio
<Giovanni1965> ho bisogno del votro aiuto per risolvere un problema in fase di installazione dei vmware tools su una macchina virtuale ubuntu 12.10
<Giovanni1965> Mi chiede di inserire: Enter the path to the kernel header files for the 3.5.0-27-generic kernel? /usr/bin
<Giovanni1965> cosa devo inserire?
<max57> salve devo installare xubuntu12.4 con una chiavetta su un netbook dove ho già istallato ubuntu11.4 ma non volevo prendere altro spazio sull hard disck dovrei disinstallare prima 11.4 oppure durante l'istallazione mi sarà possibile sovrascriverl?
<krabador> max57, se scegli il sistema di partizionamento manuale, puoi indicare di installarsi dov'è installato il sistema che vuoi sovrascrivere
<max57> bene
<francesco__> ritorno alla carica . Il problema è sempre lo stesso con  la stampante hp c309a gscan2pdf non funziona. Allego questo link chi ci capisce qualcosa può vedere come risolvere il problema               https://bugs.launchpad.net/hplip/+bug/1095071
<akis24> sera
<francesco__> per essere preciso ha funzionato per diverso tempo ,poi all'improvviso non funziona più.
<francesco__> vi prego aiutatemi
<akis24> francesco__: hai provato a reinstallare la stampante ?
<francesco__> cosa devo fare? guidami. ho ubuntu 12.10
<akis24> francesco__:  aspetta ho gente qui ..
<francesco__> ok
<akis24> francesco tu hai installato hplip giusto ?
<akis24> francesco__: per caso il problema è sorto dopo qualche aggiornamento del kernel ?
<francesco__> cosa è il kernel?
<akis24> francesco__: il cuore del sistema ... diciamo cosi se no ci perdiamo
<akis24> francesco__: all'avvio quante voci hai per avviare ubuntu in totale ?
<francesco__> qualche giorno fa il sistema mi ha chiesto di installare l'ultima versione di hplip ,cosa che io ho fatto chissà come. poi la stampante ha smesso di funzionare. Mio figlio ha tolto hp lip, la stampante ha ripreso a funzionare, ma lo scanner  no
<francesco__> comunque lo stesso messaggio che da a me è stato rilevato anche da altri sulla stampante c309a
<akis24> francesco__:  il problema è che come prima ti ho riportato sulla 12.10 è riportato un bug con quella stampante
<francesco__> cosa è il bug?
<heiheihei> ciao
<akis24> francesco__: sembra ch non funzioni in poche parole
<akis24> tu dici che funzionava..
<akis24> francesco__:  comunque apri hplip e vedi se la stampante viene rilevata
<heiheihei> sto installando ubuntu, creato disco, quando riavvio pc con disco dentro mi scegliere quale sistema operativo avviare, dopo che seleziono ubuntu mi da schermata tutta ner
<heiheihei> a
<heiheihei> mi date una bacchetta magica?
<akis24> heiheihei: ma hai installato o devi installare ?
<francesco__> se riesco a stampare da computer  vuol dire che la rileva o sbaglio ?se cambio stampante il problema si risolve? perche lo scanner per me è indispensabile
<akis24> heiheihei:  oppure avvii il disco e diventa nero ?
<heiheihei> avviocol disco e diventa tutto nero
<heiheihei> sento che gira ma sembra che ci sia monitor spento
<akis24> francesco__:  certo se ne prendi una compatibile linux hai risolto di certo
<akis24> heiheihei:  premi f6 alla schermata viola e avvia con " nomodeset "
<heiheihei> non mi fa nessuna schermata viola
<heiheihei> ho letto di un tizio a cui è capitata sta roba
<heiheihei> ma a me la schermata viola non la fa
<heiheihei> scelgo ubuntu > mi lampeggia il trattino in alto a sinistra > ciaociaotuttobuio
<akis24> la schermata di accesso intendo prima che si avvii premi f6
<akis24> heiheihei: di solito è viola
<heiheihei> prima che carichi la pagina di scelta del SO?
<akis24> si
<heiheihei> e poi che faccio?
<akis24> heiheihei: e poi vedi se si avvia ecc
<francesco__> ti arrendi?
<heiheihei> occhei provo
<heiheihei> torno dopo e ti faccio sapere
<heiheihei> grassie!
<akis24> pego
<akis24> r*
<akis24> francesco__: se rispondessi sarebbe meglio .. [17:31:44] <akis24> francesco__: all'avvio quante voci hai per avviare ubuntu in totale ?
<akis24> francesco__: cosi se hai un kernel aggiornato proviamo ad avviare dal vecchio e vediamo che succede
<akis24> francesco__:  visto che il problema è dovuto a qualche aggiornamento di certo  se prima funzionava
<francesco__> solo la password
<akis24> francesco__:  non posso aiutarti cosi spiacente
<akis24> francesco__: che versione di hplip hai ora ?
<francesco__> vado a vedere
<akis24> puoi provare a rimettere la precedente e vedere se va'
<francesco__> hplip-gui 3.12.6-ubuntu4
<akis24> francesco__: scrivi il modello  completo qui
<akis24> della stampante
<francesco__> hp photosmart premium c309a
<francesco__> ci potrebbero essere dei plugin a pagamento per risolvere il problema?
<akis24> francesco__:  esiste un plugin ma sto' leggendo
<akis24> francesco__: da terminale dai  sudo gedit /usr/share/hplip/data/models/models.dat e posta la parte relativa alla tua stampante
<Valgio63> Salve a tutti!. Ho ancora un problema con i driver nvidia
<akis24> francesco__: dovresti trovare il tuo modello e impostare questa riga cosi "io-mfp-mode=1" and "scan-type=7" poi salvare riavviare per provare
<Valgio63> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<akis24> Valgio63: poni la domanda
<Valgio63> Su nvidia x server setting, al X server display configration, mi esce questo errore: Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<Valgio63> Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<akis24> Valgio63: leggendo magari qualcuno sa' e ti risponde
<Valgio63> Beh, sono un bel pezzo avanti, rispetto alla scorsa settimana, mi si era piantato tutto!
<Valgio63> ok a dopo, casomai.
<francesco__> non riesco a isolare la parte relativa alla mia stampante .ci vuole tempo
<heiheihei> rieccomi
<heiheihei> continuo a non riuscire a far partire il cd live
<max57> stò provando ad installare xubuntu12.04 con una chiavetta tarmite l'appliocazione wubi ma iniziata l'stallazione si blocca e dice che non può scaricare il metalink e perciò le ISO
<max57> qualcuno può aitarmi?
<francesco__> [photosmart_c309a_series] align-type=1 clean-type=1 color-cal-type=0 copy-type=0 embedded-server-type=1 fax-type=1 fw-download=False icon=Photosmart_C6100.png io-mfp-mode=3 io-mode=1 io-support=6 job-storage=0 linefeed-cal-type=0 model1=HP Photosmart  Premium Fax All-in-One Printer  - C309a monitor-type=0 panel-check-type=1 pcard-type=2 plugin=0 plugin-reason=0 power-settings=0 pq-diag-type=0 r-type=1 r0-agent1-kind=2 r0-agent1
<francesco__> posta la parte relativa alla tua stampante.Intendi sempre su terminale?
<it-39> buonasera
<seph> salve a tutti
<seph> avrei questo piccolo problema http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5713962/
<enzotib> seph, quel repo non c'è per quantal
<seph> come lo rimuovo ?
<enzotib> seph, vediamo: ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<enzotib> !pastebin | seph
<ubot-it> seph: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<seph> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713973/
<enzotib> seph, vediamo: grep http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/mobile /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<seph> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713983/
<enzotib> seph, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/upubuntu-com-mobile-quantal.list*
<seph> perfetto risolto
<seph> grazie enzotib
<enzotib> prego
<seph> buona serata a tutti
<enzotib> ciao
<hallino1> Buona sera!  |||| Good evening!
<Kahen_> ciao a tutti
<Kahen_> Chi mi puo' aiutare?
<akhilleus> amici ho 1 problema appena apro un programma crash subito
<akhilleus> come posso risolvere?
<akhilleus> appena lo apro si chiude
<akhilleus> o resta fermo
<akhilleus> cosa è potuto accadera?
<enzotib> akhilleus, che programma?
<akhilleus> ubuntu tweak
<enzotib> noooo
<enzotib> no repo, no party
<akhilleus> grz =
<akhilleus> lo disinstallo mi sa
<kahen71> ciao a tutti
<kahen71> chi mi puo aiutare?
<a7x> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<kahen71> ok
<kahen71> scusate
<kahen71> sono totalmente inesperto
<kahen71> qualcuni puo' aiutarmi?
<kahen71> ho fatto aggiornamento e continua a darmi errori e si blocca tutto
<a7x> male.
<a7x> poi?
<kahen71> Non so da dove iniziare
<DoubleT> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Dig> buona sera a tutti. Se installo internet explorer su Ubuntu...Silverlight funziona???
<enzotib> Dig, e come installi IE?
<Dig> enzotib, playonlinux o non funge???
<enzotib> Dig, sì, ho provato qualche volta, ma o non funzionava o funzionava male
<enzotib> ti auguro maggiorr fortuna
<enzotib> s/rr/r/
<enzotib> avendo un pc che permette, preferisco una vm
<Dig> enzotib, no, guarda non ci provo allora. silverlight spesso e volentieri non gira manco su win
<Dig> enzotib, grazie per l'info
<DoubleT> ragazzi sto seguendo questa guida per risolvere un errore
<DoubleT> http://linux.koolsolutions.com/2009/07/05/tip-preparing-your-linux-kernel-sources-for-out-of-tree-kernel-module-compilation/
<DoubleT> ma ho un problema... chi mi aiuta?
<a7x> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<DoubleT> seguo la guida...
<enzotib> DoubleT, compilare moduli o patchare il kernel non è cosa da utente inesperto
<DoubleT> enzo
<enzotib> a che ti serve?
<DoubleT> per i driver della scheda wireless
<DoubleT> è l'unica soluzione
<enzotib> DoubleT, e chi l'ha detto?
<DoubleT> sto seguendo una guida (in inglese)
<DoubleT> che fino ad ora si è rivelata ottima
<DoubleT> mi manca questa parte e sono apposto
<DoubleT> oggi un utente di qui mi ha aiutato a modificare un file..
<DoubleT> enzo riesci a dirmi perchè al comando # cd /lib/modules/2.6.29-1-686/ mi dice no such file or directory?
<enzotib> DoubleT, io personalmente non so fare queste cose, e mi pare oltremodo improbabile che per far funzionare una scheda wireless devi metterti a compilare qualcosa
<DoubleT> non capendo il comando , io l'ho scritto pari identico alla guida
<DoubleT> si enzo
<enzotib> DoubleT, che kernel usi?
<DoubleT> 3.2.6
<enzotib> DoubleT, ls -l /lib/modules/
<enzotib> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DoubleT> te lo metto su paste bin
<DoubleT> enzo vuoi tutta la scritta
<DoubleT> ??
<DoubleT> il kernel è il 3.2.6
<DoubleT> come ti ho detto prima
<enzotib> DoubleT, no, probabilmente devi fare cd /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<DoubleT> faccio e ti dico
<DoubleT> enzo ci credi che nella mia tastiera non c'è il tasto per il dollaro?
<enzotib> sopra il 4
<DoubleT> enzo l'ho scritto
<a7x> $$$
<a7x> copialo
<DoubleT> si si fatto
<DoubleT> mo che devo fare?
<enzotib> e che ne so :)
<enzotib> il cd è andato?
<DoubleT> si!
<DoubleT> enzo che devo fare mo?
<enzotib> DoubleT, segui la guida, io non lo so
<DoubleT> ook
<DoubleT> evito di fare da solo enzo! altrimenti faccio danni
<cristian> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-17
<akis24> giorno
<cristian> giorno
<cristian> dod, ciao
<glpiana> ola
<pindol> ciao a tutti ,all'accensione del pc se faccio l'accesso come ospite ( ubuntu 12/10 ) e provo ad archiviare qualche cosa,mi dice che non ho spazio a sufficenza sul disco.Ma se accedo con il mio nome di spazio ne ho molto.Vorrei fare si che anche l'ospite habbia un po di spazio.
<cristian_c> pindol, seplicemente, la directory /home contiene le cartelle degli utenti
<cristian_c> *semplicemente
<pindol> cristian_c ??
<cristian_c> pindol, controlla il tuo filesystem
<enzotib> pindol, ma la roba di guest non viene cancellata al logout? quindi a che serve salvare roba?
<pindol> enzotib, ah questo non lo sapevo!pensavo di fare accedere mia figlia come ospite e che potesse usare il pc normalmente salvare ecc....
<cristian_c> pindol, crea un altro utente, allora
<pindol> cristian_c, ha! come faccio?
<cristian_c> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.10/ubuntu/serverguide/it/user-management.html
<cristian_c> sudo adduser NOME_UTENTE
<cristian_c> pindol, dovrebbe avere gli stessi permessi
<pindol> cristian_c, enzotib, grazie ora provo!!
<cristian_c> lol
<DoubleT> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DoubleT_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MoL0ToV> ragazzi qualcuno conosce giusebos?
<krabador> !chat | MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Pook> volevo sapere se esiste un programma che pulisce ubuntu
<glpiana> Pook, che pulisce da cosa?
<krabador> glpiana, l'hai spaventato... sono tempi in cui la gente usa il sapone antibatterico....
<glpiana> lol
<Guest92078> vado
<akhilleus> sera a tutti
<akis24> sera
<mava> Ciao belli; mi sapete dire come si crea un lanciatore personalizzato su Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<jester-> sera
<Gianluca0000> ciao a tutti, vorrei chiedere se qualcuno può dirmi quali potrebbero essere delle cose carine da fare con ubuntu che con windows non posso fare?
<Gianluca0000> p.s conosco abbastanza bene il linguaggio c++ e me la cavo bene con l'assembly
<mibofra> Gianluca0000, beh sempre un SO come un'altro è quindi se per cose carine intendi programmare ecc potevi farlo anche su wib
<mibofra> Gianluca0000, beh sempre un SO come un'altro è quindi se per cose carine intendi programmare ecc potevi farlo anche su *win
<Gianluca0000> no appunto vorrei sapere cosa fare per impararlo bene, quindi se ce della programmazione a me va bene uguale!
<marco> ciao
<marco> il mio webserver non manda mail in mail()
<Guest61708> in php
<Guest61708> qualcuno sa come posso fare?
<Guest61708> nessuno?
<Guest61708> Guest61708: ???
<Xaradus> ciao a tutti
<Xaradus> ce qualcuno che mi pu; dare una mano con kali? sono nuovo del mondo linux e non so come muovermi!!! T_T
<jester-> Xaradus: kali sarebbe?
<Xaradus> backtrack6
<Xaradus> nuova distro di sicurezza informatica
<jester-> Xaradus: hai sbagliato canale, qui è supporto ubuntu
<Xaradus> urca
<jester-> centriamo niente con bt
<Xaradus> dove posso chiedere?
<jester->  #backtrack penso
<Xaradus> cmq ti chiedo una cosa che cmq sicuramente sai. Ho scaricato uno script in formato txt per poter scaricare un programma che mi serve, come posso fare per far girare sto script? preetto mai usato linux in vita mia sry
<jester-> Xaradus: .txt uno script?
<jester-> Xaradus: a uno script prima si danno i permessi di esecuzione con: chmod +x sticass.quelcheè poi lo lanci con ./nomefile
<jester-> Xaradus: kali in ubuntu è belle  che pronto nei repo
<jester-> non so come funzi bt per instalalzione programmi
<Xaradus> eh ho fatto quello che hai detto
<Xaradus> ma nn funzia
<it-39> buonasera
<Xaradus> qualcuno che mi spiega come installare un programma scaricato da internet per piacere???? sto per avere un esaurimento nervoso
<jester-> Xaradus: di solito si segue la doc allegata
<jester-> non è sempre uguale
<jester-> Xaradus: e in ubuntu è caldamente sconsiglato visto che ci sono gia programmi installabili da repo gia precotti
<Xaradus> mi serve tor
<jester-> ce n'è qualche migliaio
<Xaradus> e non ce
<Xaradus> prima volta che uso linux, quindi sono completamente incompetente in merito, devo capire come funziona
<Xaradus> ho scaricato tor dal sito per linux, e l-ho salvato sul desktop
<Xaradus> non riesco a farlo aprtire
<jester-> Xaradus: in ubuntu basta fare: sudo apt-get install tor
<jester-> per bt chiedi a loro
<Xaradus> rispondesse qualcuno!
<jester-> va che è inglese il canale
<Xaradus> i know
<Gianni> buona sera
<Gianni> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<graf6751> qual è il problema?
<Xaradus> sono riuscito ad installare
<Gianni> ho disinstallato lubuntu e non c'è più grub, come posso rimetterlo o rimettere quello di windows? Il più grande problema è che non trovo il cd di lubuntu e ne ho uno di fedora 16, ma non so farlo con fedora. Sapete aiutarmi? ho l'altro pc ad un passo da questo
<Xaradus> ora come lo apro? xD
<jester-> !grub | Gianni
<ubot-it> Gianni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> !mbr | Gianni
<ubot-it> Gianni: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<jester-> Gianni: hai 2 hd?
<Gianni> ne ho uno
<Gianni> sudo su fedora come si chiama?
<jester-> Gianni: è stano che non ti abbia installato grub
<jester-> Gianni: sudo si chiama ma non so se lo fa su una ubuntu. lo puoiriscaricare lubuntu
<jester-> Gianni: o su se root è abilitata
<Slevin> Buonasera a tutti, qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Slevin
<ubot-it> Slevin: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fabiano88> seraaaaa.... avrei bisogno di una manina
<Slevin> Dopo aver scaricato tor ed averlo installato come faccio per lanciarlo? Non riesco a farlo partire
<jester-> !qualcuno | fabiano88
<ubot-it> fabiano88: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> Slevin: sei sul canale sbagliato
<fabiano88> error  unkown file system grub rescue!!    qualcuno sa dirmi il perchè?   il boot non parte ne con cd/dvd ne da usb
<Slevin> dove devo andare allora? sto inziando a diventare scemo T_T
<jester-> fabiano88: hai hd in efi?
<fabiano88> cioè?
<jester-> !uefi | fabiano88
<ubot-it> fabiano88: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<fabiano88> avevo già ubuntu 12.04 ma volevo passare alla 10
<jester-> fabiano88: bast avanzare
<jester-> basta*
<fabiano88> ho fatto la caz***** di cancellare l sistema operativo formattando l'hdd e ora nada
<fabiano88> con dban risolvo?
<jester-> fabiano88: se installi correttamnte grub te lo mette in automatico suo primo hd
<Slevin> #backtrack
<jester-> fabiano88: o lo ripristini da live cd
<fabiano88> ma non legge niente :)
<fabiano88> nemmno i live
<jester-> fabiano88: eh ma cosa hai fatto
<jester-> hi installato o no
<fabiano88> allora:   avevo windows 7
<jester-> hai
<fabiano88> ho installato la 12.04 con unebootin
<fabiano88> poi ho riavviato ed eccomi l'errore
<jester-> winz c'è ancora o lo hia segato
<fabiano88> tolto tutto
<jester-> hai
<fabiano88> l'hdd è pulito
<jester-> fabiano88: allora reinstalla scegliendo usa l'imtero disco
<fabiano88> forse mi sono spiegato male perdon
<fabiano88> il pc non parte con nessuno tipo di boot
<fabiano88> ne con usb
<fabiano88> ne con cd/dvd
<jester-> fabiano88: settato il bios di consegenza?
<fabiano88> settato tutto per bene
<jester-> conseguenza*
<fabiano88> mai dato un errore simile ubuntu
<jester-> fabiano88: se non parte o usb e cd sono farlocchi i è andato a buone donne il pc
<fabiano88> no se metto l'altro hdd il pc parte e legge tutto per bene
<fabiano88> l'hdd con il problema se lo uso come ext funziona bene
<fabiano88> dovrei capire come risolvere questo grub!!
<jester-> fabiano88: grub si installa di defualt sul primo hd e quello deve partire
<fabiano88> ascolta e se cancello i volumi e li ricreo tramite la gestione dei dischi?
<fabiano88> oppure ne faccio solamente uno
<jester-> fabiano88: ???
<fabiano88> ho due partizioni
<fabiano88> se le cancello e ne faccio una?
<jester-> fabiano88: a quale pro
<fabiano88> di ripulire l'hdd?
<fabiano88> oppure sto errore sta nel bios?
<jester-> fabiano88: grub va a legger le informazioni sul sistema installato
<jester-> fabiano88: ripilire hd = cancellare tutto
<matti-007> come si fa a impostare lo stato di non bannabile su un canale irc?
<fabiano88> cancello e reinstallo tramite unebootin usb
<jester-> fabiano88: quindi con un hd parte tutto?
<fabiano88> si se uso quello dell'altro notebook va benissimo
<jester-> fabiano88: eh appunto e installi grub su sda sda deve partire la boot
<jester-> se su sdb sdb deve partire
<fabiano88> non ho le idee ben chiare..e  non voglio farti amattire
<fabiano88> ora esattamente cosa devo fare?
<fabiano88> ti dico così perchè non ho mai avuto questo problema prima
<fabiano88> :(
<jester-> fabiano88: setti il bios per far pèartire il disco che funza grub
<fabiano88> per disco intendi hdd
<jester-> fabiano88: inrtendi che se hai 2 dischi e uno dei 2 funa quello che funza deve partire
<jester-> fabiano88: dischi non partizioni nè
<fabiano88> sisi ho capito ehehe
<fabiano88> però non posso togliere il disco dall'atro
<fabiano88> voglio che si rimetta apposto quello
<fabiano88> stiamo parlando di notebook
<fabiano88> e disco ne monta uno solo
<jester-> fabiano88: lo reisntalli sullèaltro hd come da guida
<jester-> fabiano88: quindi su sda lo devi reinstallare
<fabiano88> mazza che casino
<fabiano88> aahahah
<jester-> fabiano88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<fabiano88> l'altro notebook che ho è molto meglio
<fabiano88> sti cazz di acer
<fabiano88> ok vado subito a leggere
<jester-> fabiano88: ti ha messo su disci da usb
<jester-> mo mettilo anche si hd normale
<fabiano88> ok ora leggo con calma
<fabiano88> in tal caso torno a romperti le scatola, per ora grazie mille :)
<DoubleT> premetto che sono inesperto... ho dato il comando cd home, poi mkdir /home/alice
<DoubleT> ma non vedo la cartella creata O_O
<DoubleT> ragazzi ! non tutti insieme!
<DoubleT> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<goamon> we
<andy91> ciao a tutti qualcuno sa dirmi perchè non riesco a impostare le variabili d'ambiente in bashrc?
<AAAAAAAA> !bradcom
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bradcom'
<AAAAAAAA> il link per istallare i driver wireles bradcom?
<enzotib> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<martina> Salve il mio lettore sd non va su ubuntu ho gia cercato su vari forum ma senza soluzione questo il modello: Alcor Micro Corp. AU6477
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-18
<krabador> AlexZion, ?
<AlexZion> yes I'm ....
<krabador> hehe, ciao :D
<AlexZion> ciao krabador
<robottinosino> ciao
<robottinosino> cerco un mentore programmazione
<robottinosino> ci sono prog qui?
<krabador> robottinosino, eehhh...
<krabador> robottinosino, come sempre esponi
<krabador> poi chissà...
<robottinosino> 15 min
<robottinosino> ho fatto il prob delle 8 regine
<robottinosino> trova 88 soluzioni non 92
<robottinosino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5717483/
<krabador> robottinosino, non ho la minima idea...
<krabador> mi scuso.
<robottinosino> ma in generale mi fa piacere imparare.. critica al codice, consigli.. insomma un po' di generoso tutoraggio. non ho un lavoro. imparo per trovarne uno
<robottinosino> ok
<robottinosino> krabador: come si fa ad avere info su un utente?
<robottinosino> c'è un comando irc?
<krabador> si... oddio...
<krabador> freenode supporta dei comando
<krabador> comanid
<robottinosino> krabador: quali?
<robottinosino> io so solo /join /part /connect /quit e /msg (basta)
<krabador> robottinosino, /ns info nick
<krabador> robottinosino, l'utente deve essere registrato
<robottinosino> krabador: grazie!
<robottinosino> krabador: a te funziona?
<krabador> robottinosino, si
<akis24> giorno
<matteo_> raga è possibile su ubuntu collegare e configurare due webcam per riprendere due postazioni durante le videoconferenze?
<a7x> matteo_, probabilmente sì
<a7x> o meglio penso di sì
<a7x> :)
<matteo_> x7x conosci però qualche software che le gestisca entrambe?
<almaidinajad> buon giorno a tutti ho aggiornato da terminale e dopo che stavo per riaggiornare la cache di apt mi è uscito fuori questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718016/
<almaidinajad> devo preoccuparmi?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, prova a fare sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> almaidinajad, se ridà l'errore prova tra dieci minuti
<enzotib> almaidinajad, se continua l'errore, riavvia
<enzotib> almaidinajad, se continua ancora, ne parliamo
<almaidinajad> enzotib, quello che ho postato è l'output a sudo apt-get update
<almaidinajad> riprovo tra dieci minuti enzotib
<almaidinajad> enzotib, ok ora va. Ma per curiosità a cosa era dovuto quel blocco?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, dovrebbe esserci un servizio che aggiorna lo stato dei pacchetti, è quello che ti segnala che ci sono aggiornamenti disponibili
<enzotib> almaidinajad, quando sta aggiornando non puoi farlo anche tu da terminale
<almaidinajad> enzotib, il gestore degli aggiornamenti? l'avevo chiuso faccio sempre gli aggiornamenti da terminale
<almaidinajad> boh, magari si sarà incantato enzotib . di nuovo grazie
<enzotib> almaidinajad, che chiudi l'interfaccia non significa che non sia in funzione
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<akhilleus> sapreste dirmi come elimino le chiavi obsolete da lubuntu?
<akhilleus> esistono tool nel software center?
<jester-> akhilleus: che chiavi
<akhilleus> su ubuntu 10.10 avevo un tool del software center
<akhilleus> nn ricordo il nome
<akhilleus> insomma cose che si lasciano con la disinstallazione
<nex_necis> akhilleus purgali ancora!
<nex_necis> aò
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | akhilleus
<ubot-it> akhilleus: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<BlAcKaNgEl> giorno
<akhilleus> sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get purge && sudo apt-get clean
<akhilleus> va bene?
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | akhilleus
<ubot-it> akhilleus: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<jester-> akhilleus: leggi la semplice guida
<akhilleus> grazie ho installato bum
<akhilleus> vediamo che danni creo
<jester-> che centra bum
<TaLaDo> mha
<jester-> centra come i cavoli a merenda
<akhilleus> per togliere i programmi che non servono all'avvio
<akhilleus> nn serve ?
<jester-> akhilleus: non sono programmi ma servizi es è diverso da quello che chidevi
<jester-> chidevi
<enzotib> in effetti puzzano un po' tutte quelle chiavi lasciate lì
<TaLaDo> lol
<jester-> enzotib: eh fermentano
<TaLaDo> compostaggio?
<jester-> se poi uno trolla non se ne viene a capo
<akhilleus> ma io non voglio disturbare
<akhilleus> non sono un esperto tutto qui
<TaLaDo> akhilleus, ti è stata postata due volte la guida per pulire
<jester-> akhilleus: se chiedi una cosa e poi vai per i cacchi tuoi che chiedi a fare
<TaLaDo> l'hai letta?
<akhilleus> si si
<nex_necis> oh poi dicono che quelli incazzati sono i debianisti
<nex_necis> presto la gente passerà a gentoo che son più simpatici
<akhilleus> ma c'era pure quel tool e mi sembrava utile
<akhilleus> tutto qui
<jester-> si perde la vista a leggere il wiki e copiare incollare 2  stringhe 2 nel teminale
<TaLaDo> nex_necis, e quindi?
<nex_necis> TaLaDo: e quindi verrà l'apocalisse zombie!
<TaLaDo> -.-
<nex_necis> dio santo era una battuta
<jester-> nex_necis: se mentre aiuti rubando il tempo al tuo lavoro  ti prendono per il culo sei contento?
<nex_necis> si si, si scherzava
<nex_necis> per carità
<akhilleus> in pratica con quel programma volevo eliminare samsung smart panel che parte sempre all'avvio
<akhilleus> tutto qui
<akhilleus> ma non riesco ugualmente
<akhilleus> per la pulizia grazie ho risolto
<enzotib> akhilleus, guarda in ~/.config/autostart
<enzotib> akhilleus, oppure in /etc/xdg/autostart
<akhilleus> ~/.config/autostart   trovato qui,lo elimino?
<enzotib> akhilleus, ho detto "in"
<enzotib> akhilleus, guarda se ci sono files che fanno partire cose che non ti interessano
<akhilleus> ~/.config/autostart c'è un'icona quella della samsung
<enzotib> akhilleus, mentre /etc/xdg/autostart/* non toccherei niente, a meno che non sai esattamente cosa stai facendo
<akhilleus> quella che si avvia appena apro il pc
<enzotib> akhilleus, quindi se non vuoi che parta, cancellala
<akhilleus> ma funziona se l'avvio io poi vero?
<akhilleus> cioè la stampante etc etc
<enzotib> akhilleus, questo non lo so, comunque quel file .desktop lancia un programma che puoi lanciare anche a mano
<enzotib> akhilleus, basta guardare la riga con Exec=
<gab_> ciao a tutti. Non so come impostare i parametri hsync e vertrefrsh in xorg.conf
<akhilleus> basta guardare etc etc che voi siete bravi ed io no
<gab_> gab@gab-P151EMx:/etc/X11$ cvt -v 1920 1080
<gab_> # 1920x1080 59.96 Hz (CVT 2.07M9) hsync: 67.16 kHz; pclk: 173.00 MHz
<gab_> Modeline "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<enzotib> gab_, perché devi farlo? non funziona in automatico?
<gab_> come si "traduce" il risultato di cvt in hsync e verrefresh? enzotib non va ina utomatico. Non mi crea proprio il file xorg.conf
<jester-> gab_: scheda video?
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718299/
<gab_> jester-: nvidia modello nun saccj
<enzotib> gab_, e non deve mica crearlo, funziona anche senza quel file
<jester-> gab_: hai installato il driver da driver aggiuntivi?
<enzotib> akhilleus, questo è il comando: /opt/Samsung/SmartPanel/bin/smartpanel
<gab_> enzotib: si funziona ma ho dieesi problemi: il touchpad nn va, ventole sempre accese, non si pegne il laptop
<akhilleus> lo rimuovo?
<enzotib> akhilleus, no
<enzotib> akhilleus, ti conviene spostarlo da qualche altra parte, così quando serve puoi lanciarlo a mano
<enzotib> akhilleus, a meno che non ce l'hai già in qualche menu
<gab_> jester-: si ho i drvier nvidia_currrent
<akhilleus> si ce l'ho credo
<jester-> gab_: se hai installato il driver usa nvidia-settings
<akhilleus> su samsung smart panel
<gab_> ou do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server
<jester-> gab_: lo setti e fai generare il file
<akhilleus> cancello allora?
<jester-> gab_: siginifca che non ha caricato il driver
<jester-> gab_: dpkg -l | grep nvidia cosa risponde
<gab_> jester-: ah..dpkg -l | grep nvidiaii  bumblebee-nvidia                          3.1-1~quantalppa1                         amd64        nVidia Optimus support using the proprietary NVIDIA driverii  nvidia-cg-dev:amd64                       3.1.0013-1                                amd64        Cg Toolkit - GPU Shader Authoring Language (headers)ii  nvidia-cg-toolkit                        ...
<gab_> ...3.1.0013-1                                amd64        Cg Toolkit - GPU Shader Authoring Languageii  nvidia-common                             1:0.2.71.1                                amd64        transitional package for ubuntu-drivers-commonii  nvidia-current                            304.88-0ubuntu0.1                         amd64        NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and...
<gab_> ...VDPAU libraryrc  nvidia-current-updates                    304.88-0ubuntu0.1                         amd64        NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU libraryii  nvidia-settings                           304.88-0ubuntu0.2                         amd64        Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<jester-> !paste | gab_
<ubot-it> gab_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gab_> jester-: sorry
<enzotib> fortunato che il bot è addormuto oggi
<gab_> enzotib: lassam'l rorm :)
<enzotib> gab_, are you neapolitain?
<gab_> enzotib: lucan....parent
<gab_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718311/
<akhilleus> enzotib l'ho rimosso ma si avvia=
<enzotib> akhilleus, uhm, strano
<jester-> gab_:  nvidia-cg-toolkit  che è
<jester-> gab_: hai doppia scheda?
<akhilleus> però lì non c'è+
<akhilleus> ho ricontrollato
<akhilleus> come faccio?
<gab_> jester-: toolkit lo ho appena installato in cercA di qualcosa che mia iutasse a risolvere. Doppia scheda? nn credoo...
<gab_> jester-: VGA: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670MX 3,0 GB GDDR5 dedicati
<jester-> gab_: allora che casso hai messo a fare roba per bumblee
<enzotib> akis24, sudo updatedb && locate -i samsung
<jester-> hai pre aggiunto un ppa
<gab_> jester-: me lo hanno indicato chi mi ha venduto il pc...visto i problemi....
<akis24> enzotib: io sono a posto .. :) forse akhilleus
<enzotib> akis24, scusa :)
<akis24> :)
<enzotib> akhilleus, sudo updatedb && locate -i samsung
<jester-> gab_: sudo dpkg --purge bumblebee-nvidia  nvidia-cg-dev:amd64   nvidia-cg-toolkit
<jester-> gab_: quindi sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvida-current
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718326/
<gab_> jester-: done
<jester-> gab_:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvida-current
<enzotib> akhilleus, mah, non vedo niente
<akhilleus> appena avvio in alto sulla destra lancia l'icona smart panel il sistema
<akhilleus> e devo chiuderla sempre manualmente
<enzotib> akhilleus, locate -i smartpanel
<gab_> jester-: done
<jester->  gab_ riavvia
<gab_> jester-: arrivo subito..grazie
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718334/
<enzotib> akhilleus, l'hai cancellato? /home/pavilion/.config/autostart/Smartpanel.desktop è ancora qui!
<akhilleus> ti dico da dove l'ho cancellato
<akhilleus> ~/.config/autostart
<gab_> jester-: ho il monitor grandissimo....credo che siano hsync e verrefresh sabllati
<enzotib> akhilleus, come si chiama il tuo utente?
<akhilleus> pavilion
<jester-> gab_:  lsmod | grep nvidia
<enzotib> akhilleus, quindi non l'hai cancellato, perché ~ è lo stesso che /home/pavilion
<akhilleus> trovato un'altro
<akhilleus> riprovo
<akhilleus> era root quello
<enzotib> akhilleus, che hai trovato?
<akhilleus> riavvio
<gab_> jester-: niente
<akhilleus> l'icona
<enzotib> mah
<akhilleus> ho cancellto
<jester-> gab_:  lsmod | grep nouveau
<gab_> jester-: niente
<jester-> gab_: che ubuntu hai
<gab_> jester-: 12.10 64 bit
<jester-> gab_: sudo modprobe nvidia
<akhilleus> grazie
<akhilleus> sono riuscito
<gab_> jester  WARNING: Not loading blacklisted module nvidia_current
<gab_> FATAL: Module nvidia not found
<jester-> gab_: unmae -r
<jester-> uname -r
<gab_> jester-: 3.5.0-27-generic
<jester-> gab_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-'uname -r'
<gab_> jester-:  'uname-r' alla fine? nn esiste
<jester-> gab_: o meglio sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-generic
<gab_> jester-: done
<jester-> gab_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia current e poi fai vedere il verbose del terminale nel pastebin
<Cristian> problemino del giono dopo aggiornamento bloccato su logo kubuntu
<Cristian> ora sono in liveda penna usb
<gab_> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718354/
<jester-> Cristian: non parte nemmeo in ripristino?
<jester-> gab_: sudo modprobe nvidia
<Cristian> in ripristino si
<gab_> jester-: WARNING: Not loading blacklisted module nvidia_current
<Cristian> ma non da opzione di modalita grafica minima
<jester-> Cristian: in ripristino al menu abiliti network poi vai in root e dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Cristian> ok poi
<jester-> gab_: che cazzo hai combinato
<jester-> hai messo in blacklisti il modulo
<gab_> jester-: non so nemmeno che significhi
<jester-> gab_: da solo non lo ha fatto, se non lo hai fatto tui lo ha fatto la ciofeca da ppa
<gab_> jester-: porca pupazza....cum si può fare.
<jester-> gab_: fa vedere ls /etc/modprobe.d/
<gab_> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718367/
<jester-> gab_: sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<gab_> jester-: sudo modprobe nvidia     --> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<jester-> gab_: sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<gab_> jester-: done
<jester-> gab_: riavvia
<gab_> jester-: arrivo
<bobo_> salve
<gab_> jester-: monitor sempre grande...voglio provare a rigenerare il file xorg.conf?
<jester-> gab_: lsmod | grep nvidia
<jester-> se non carica il driver è inutile
<gab_> jester-: niente  non vede niente...azz :/
<jester-> gab_: sudo moprobe nvidia
<gab_> jester-: FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<jester-> gab_: mistero sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<gab_> jester-: fatto e..... sudo modprobe nvidia --> WARNING: Not loading blacklisted module nvidia_current FATAL: Module nvidia not found.  cazz
<jester-> gab_: sisrtema appena installato?
<gab_> jester-: una ventina di gg
<gab_> jester-: nuovo protatile...ho tolto wind8 e messo con difficoltà la 12.10
<jester-> gab_: salvari i dati e renistlla e alla larga dai ppa
<gab_> jester-: azz......e come devo fare per starne alla larga?
<jester-> non li metti
<TaLaDo> lol
<jester-> la roba che ha fatto danni era da ppa aggiunti
<jester-> e hai fatto male a segare winz
<TaLaDo> gab_, comunque hai fatto male a togliere win potevi fare un sual bot
<TaLaDo> ecco
<gab_> jester-: il dual boot è na rottura...quando mi seve wind non posso semrpe riavvaire
<TaLaDo> ?
<jester-> gab_: ognuno fa le sue scelte ma linux è alterantiva a winz non sostituto, tipo la moto alla magana
<Guest89532> jester-: nulla da fare rima bloccato sul logo
<nex_necis> O_o
<nex_necis> ma che teorie bislacche, secondo voi non c'è gente che usa solo linux?
<Guest89532> jester-: ha fatto degli aggiornamenti ma rimane bloccato
<TaLaDo> nex_necis, a parte che siam nel canale sbagliato, ma se uno deve lavorare non usa sol linux (fine ot)
<jester-> Guest89532: in pratica che hai fatto, no dire che è stato lìaggiornamento
<jester-> nex_necis: non è teoria
<gab_> jester-: ma io uso quasi esclusivamente ubuntu...e spero sia così per tanti. Cmq ho tolto alcune repo e sto aggiornar e reinstallano i driver...tento
<TaLaDo> "quasi"
<Guest89532> jester-: ho fatto aggiornameto e basta
<jester-> nex_necis: ci sono cose che non ci sono in linux e viceversa e mi pare saggio che se non va un cavallo sene usa un altro
<jester-> Guest89532: sei il solo a cui l'upgarde ha azzoppato il sistema piga esc quando si pinata che vedi dove si è bloccato
<jester-> Guest89532: e  prova a partire con un kernel precedente
<gab_> TaLaDo: jester- ...e chiudo OT pure io. Io credo sia possibile lavorare solo con linux. Non in tutti i contsti ma in tantissimi si. Io ad es nn accendo wind anche per settimane...e lavoro. chiuso OT
<jester-> gab_: pure io ho detto la mia opinione
<jester-> poi c'è chi lo piaintelculo e gli piace pure
<Guest89532> ok
<OverMe> gab_, grep -i nvidia /etc/modprobe.d/*
<jester-> avrebbe dovuto averlo cancellato
<gab_> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718440/
<OverMe> gab_, sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/bumblebee.conf
<gab_> OverMe: jester-: ma sto blumbebee ...ecco..si rimosso
<jester-> gab_: bel casino
<OverMe> gab_, sudo update-initramfs -u
<gab_> OverMe: done
<OverMe> riavvia
<gab_> OverMe: arrivo...grazie
<gab_> OverMe: ho rimosso xorg.conf
<OverMe> e?
<jester-> ma se ne volevi fare uno
<gab_> OverMe jester : l'ho rimosso perchè avevo il monitor ancora  troppo grande ...rimangono i problemi delle ventole touchpaD ETC
<Guest61114> ciao
<gab_> OverMe: sudo modprobe nvidia --> non da nulla
<Guest61114> qualcuno mi può dare una mano con un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu da usb?
<Guest61114> hey
<Guest61114> sapete almeno a chi mi posso rivolgere?
<jester-> gab_: mdoprbe nvidia torna la prompt senza errori?
<stonygate> salve gente, una domanduzza semplice semplice, il file contenenti le iptables dove è locato?
<enzotib> stonygate, non è locato
<stonygate> ha ecco allora altra domanda come rimuovo degli iptables che ho inserito?
<enzotib> stonygate, sudo iptables -F, mi apre
<enzotib> pare*
<enzotib> stonygate, a meno che hai usato -t nell'impostarle
<enzotib> stonygate, oppure riavvii e pace
<stonygate> ho eseguito il comando!
<stonygate> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<enzotib> stonygate, allora fai anche sudo iptables -t nat -F
<stonygate> ok funziona
<stonygate> sono state rimosse tutte
<stonygate> sudo iptables -t nat -L mi da la classica uscita Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination           Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination           Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination           Chain POSTROUTING (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination
<stonygate> che dovrebbe essere standard
<davegarath> stonygate: se aggiungi una regola con il -A puoi togliere la stessa regola con il -D
<davegarath> stonygate: ovvero :  iptables -t nat -D POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<davegarath> stonygate: iptables -F rimuove TUTTE le regole della tabella
<stonygate> sono purtroppo un niubbone! alcune cose mi sfuggono! TNK per le dritte
<davegarath> stonygate: nel tuo caso se hai aggiuto solo quella regola il -F ed il -D della regola hanno lo stesso effetto ;)
<davegarath> stonygate: -A sta per "add" e -D sta per "delete" ;)
<stonygate> quindi iptables -t nat -D POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE la toglievo!
<davegarath> stonygate: se sei pigro e ci sono poche righe puoi anche usare la notazione ` iptables -t nat -D POSTROUTING 1 ' che cancella la 1 riga della chain POSTROUTING
<davegarath> stonygate: esatto
<enzotib> stonygate, iptables-persistent se vuoi leggere e salvare su file in auto
<enzotib> oppure usi una delle tante interfaccie, ufw, firestarter, etc. etc.
<enzotib> !firewall
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall | IpTables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables | GUI per iptables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firestarter
<stonygate> ma perche queste cosuccie simpatiche non sono nelle wiky!!!
<stonygate> altra cosa io il firewall di ubuntu non l'ho attivato!
<stonygate> mi dava problemi con il mediatomb!
<enzotib> stonygate, il bot si è svegliato e ti ha scaraventato addosso almeno tre link del wiki
<stonygate> Inizialmente volevo condividere internet attraverso il mio serverino modem adsl-> eth0 del server via eth1-> hubswith
<davegarath> stonygate: questo lo fai con la gestione "firewall" di iptables
<enzotib> stonygate, non farti pippe, usa network manager per quello
<stonygate> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Iptables_%28Italiano%29
<stonygate> stavo leggendo questa
<stonygate> non ho interfaccia grafica, ho ubuntu server
<enzotib> (anche se non trovo più come cavolo si fa con nm)
<stonygate> tutto o quasi linea di comando ed ogni tanto mi impappino!
<enzotib> ah ecco, Metodo: Condiviso con altri computer
<davegarath> stonygate: iptables non è troppo complicato, una volta che capisci come gira il fumo... ma il tuo problema qual'è ? :)
<stonygate> semplicemente stavo cercando di capire come funzionano ed a quale elemnto di ubuntu fanno capo! ( quindi se il firewall è giu lo sono anche le ip tables, credo di capire!)
<davegarath> stonygate: iptables è "il firewall" e sarebbero semplicemtne dei moduli kernel che gestiscono i pacchetti :)
<enzotib> iptables è una interfaccia verso l'insieme dei moduli kernel netfilter
<davegarath> stonygate: iptables ha una tabella di default che si chiama filter "iptables -t filter" che è quella di default quando non specifichi il "-t" che gestice la parte "prettamente firewall" ( permettere o meno il traffico ) ed una tablela di "trasformazione" ( -t nat ) utile per "fare fa router"
<stonygate> Iniziando il discorso dagli albori, ho un router adsl  di marca molto nota e costosa con soli 3 porte ethernet! nel server gira il mediatomb, per una questione di impotenza della rete wifi ( si ingolfa ) voglio usare la seconda eth1 per veicolare lo streaming del mediatomb!
<davegarath> la sto facendo molto grezza per cercare di farmi capire
<davegarath> stonygate: quindi vuoi attaccare tutti i client dlna sulla eth1 e farli uscire tramite lo stesso server linux ?
<stonygate> esatto, ma qui vi si presenta anche un problemino, siccome ho lo smart tv di lg si aggiorna con internet, quindi devo far in modo che anche internet passi attraverso il server per fane fruire al tv ed vari accessori!
<davegarath> stonygate: la regola di prima va benissimo, inoltre però devi assicurarti di abilitare il routing. lancia un `sudo cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward' da terminale
<stonygate> ma se lo faccio non elimino il file ip_forward esistente?
<davegarath> stonygate: deve darti 1. se ti da 0 vuol dire che non fa da router e devi abilitarlo con un bel `echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward'
<davegarath> stonygate: no sono 2 cose diverse. iptbales gestisce "il firewall" quel file in proc gestisce "il router" :)
<stonygate> ha ok provo
<gab_> gab@gab-P151EMx:~$ lspci | grep VGA00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 11a1 (rev a1)
<davegarath> stonygate: in pratica prima devi far girare il pacchetti con il routing e poi devi "mascherarli" con il firewall
<gab_> gab@gab-P151EMx:~$ sudo lshw -c display | grep driver       configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0       configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<stonygate> si da 1
<gab_> vul dire che ho due schede video? chi può dare un'occhiata ai miei risultati precedenti?
<davegarath> stonygate: allora con la regola `iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE' già dovrebbe andare
<enzotib> gab_, pare di sì
<davegarath> stonygate: ovviamente i tuoi client dovranno avere l'indirizzo ip del server linux come loro default gw e sarebbe più pulito che la eth0 e la eth1 sia su 2 reti diverse
<stonygate> quindi facio sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<davegarath> stonygate: sì
<gab_> enzotib: porca pupazza....e come vengo usate ste due schede video.....? mica il casino sul mio xorg.xonf etc può dipendere da questo?
<stonygate> al riavvio del server comunque rimangono attivi! giusto?
<davegarath> stonygate: fai una cosa fammi un `sudp ip a' e pastalo qui
<davegarath> !paste| stonygate
<ubot-it> stonygate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davegarath> stonygate: spetta a riavviare
<davegarath> stonygate: le modifiche hanno effetto subito non serve riavviare non sei mica su win :P
<enzotib> gab_, no clue
<davegarath> stonygate: poi vedremo come renderle permanenti per il successivo riavvio in seguito
<stonygate> no intendevo che al riavvio del server rimanevano impostate!
<davegarath> stonygate: questo dobbiamo verificarlo
<stonygate> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5718712/
<stonygate> per la rete diversa invece si possono verificare problemi con mediatomb! (preaticamente smette di funzionare il riconoscimento del dlna)
<davegarath> stonygate: per abilitare al prossimo riavvio la parte "router" devi avere questa riga nel file /etc/sysctl.conf  :  `net.ipv4.ip_forward=1'   senza commento (#) davanti
<stonygate> fatto!
<davegarath> stonygate: per facilitare le cose ti consiglio di mettere sulla eth1 un indirizzo diverso dalla 192.168.1.x  metti magari un indirizzo tipo 192.168.2.1/24, imposta un indirizzo sui tuoi client ( es la tv ) sulla 192.168.2.x e metti 192.168.2.1 come loro default gw
<BlAcKaNgEL> olaz
<stonygate> questa cosa l'ho fatta ho messo cosi come segue eth0: 192.168.1.20 eth1:192.168.0.1 ma cosi scompare il mediatomb!
<stonygate> la soluzione attuale mi permette di poterlo usare!
<davegarath> stonygate: cosa vuol dire "scompare il mediatomb" ? :)
<stonygate> dal tv ps3 ecc compare in rete il modulo del mediatomb(l'icona), se eseguo una diversiicazione della rete il mediatom non è piu presente
<davegarath> stonygate: hai modificato tutti i client mettendoli sulla 192.168.0.x ? e sono attaccati alla eth1 del tuo server ?
<stonygate> che bello si è rotta la tastiera! hehe, ne ho una nuova nuova un momento che la rimpiazzo!
<stonygate> no un momento, i client usano il dhcp, quindi si autosettano inizialmente via router ed ora tramite switch con indirizzi dati dal server! o almeno cosi dovrebbe essere!
<davegarath> stonygate: fermi abbiamo un problema alla base
<davegarath> stonygate: fammi capire : eth0 è la tua eth del server collegata al router corretto ?
<stonygate> ora sono preoccupato!
<stonygate> yes
<davegarath> stonygate: la eth1 che cos'è ? una altra ethernet o la scheda wifi ?
<stonygate> altra ethernet che va connessa allo switch, il quale a sua volta ad una antenna wi fi!
<davegarath> stonygate: per "l'antenna wifi" intendi lo stesso router ?
<stonygate> no no! il router verrebbe dismesso!
<stonygate> sostituito con un modem adsl
<davegarath> stonygate: mi stai mandando in confusione :) ricapiroliamo eth0 del tuo server va via cavo verso il modem adls
<stonygate> yes
<davegarath> stonygate: corretto ?
<davegarath> stonygate: bene la eth1 va verso lo stesso modem oppure in uno switch diverso ?
<stonygate> corretto! modem adsl eth0 del server, eth1 del server switch di rete!
<davegarath> stonygate: poi hai un altro ap/router wifi collegato allo switch ?
<stonygate> eth1 del server switch di rete(diverso dal modem)
<stonygate> da acquistare!
<davegarath> stonygate: quindi ora non ce l'hai ?
<stonygate> esatto!
<davegarath> stonygate: la tv e la ps3 a cosa sono collegate ?
<davegarath> stonygate: puoi collegarle a questo switch sulla eth1 ?
<stonygate> attualmente via wi fi al router modem (chiamiamolo x200 per evitare confusione)
<davegarath> stonygate: allora configurare il tuo server linux come gw con questa configurazione non ha senso :D
<davegarath> stonygate: per avere senso devi collgare tv e ps3 alla eth1
<stonygate> ? e perche?
<stonygate> è quello che voglio fare!
<davegarath> stonygate: perché sono sulla stessa rete :) ed il gw è il tuo modem
<davegarath> stonygate: per avere senso e funzionare i client devono essere attaccati alla eth1
<davegarath> stonygate: sulla rete della eth1 che deve essere diversa da quella della eth0  :)
<stonygate> si, ho capito ;P infatti stavo configurando eth1 in procinto di effettuare il passaggio!
<stonygate> per spiegarmi meglio il televisore supporta sia il wi fi che l'ethernet
<davegarath> stonygate: non potrai vedere che funziona fino a quando non metterai tutto sulla eth1 :)
<stonygate> ho connesso il cavo (non cross) al televisore per fare delle prove!
<davegarath> stonygate: prendi un bel cavo di rete e collga il tuo tv allo switch
<davegarath> stonygate: ed un altro che collega la tua ps3 allo stesso switch
<stonygate> quindi è il server che non effettua l'auto cross come i pc di ultima generazione!
<davegarath> stonygate: poi le cose sono 2 : 1) imposti a mano gli ip su tv e ps3 e metti l'ip della tua eth1 del server ubuntu  2) installi un server dhcp che giri solo sulla eth1 iniziandoti a leggere questa : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dhcp
<davegarath> stonygate: che c'entra l'autocross ?
<davegarath> stonygate: il tuo server ubuntu e tutti i device devono essere conessi allo switch con cavi dritti
<davegarath> stonygate: altrimenti il link non sale
<stonygate> hai presente che i pc di ultima generezione hanno la scheda di rete che riconosce se il cavo e connesso ad un altro pc per direttissima (senza switch)
<davegarath> stonygate: non so come stiano le cose lato switch ed i tuoi device la soluzione finale è che tu abbia tutti i device connessi allo switch e tutti il led delle porte collegate siano accesi :)
<davegarath> stonygate: poi che siano autosense e che tu gli metta un dritto od un cross che lui gita poco importa ( se usi i cavi dritti viene più pulita )
<stonygate> ti posto un esempio grafico di moe intendo realizzare la rete finale
<stonygate> http://www.bisontech.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/net.png
<stonygate> come da immagine mi sorge una domandina da giocatore! la latenza durante il gamplay in internet ne risulta rallentato?
<davegarath> stonygate: se usi eth invece che wifi vai tranquillo :)
<stonygate> devo tirare cavi in varie stanza cosi!
<davegarath> stonygate: gli unici problemi che vedo potranno essere causati solo dal wifi :)
<davegarath> stonygate: fai un po' come ti pare :D
<stonygate> ha scusa, intendevi per il gameplay!
<davegarath> stonygate: sì in generale gli ap sono suscettibili alle interferenze
<davegarath> stonygate: in oltre hai una banda limitata per tutte le trasmissioni in lan
<stonygate> si me ne sono accorto! la rete wi fi che da una stanza adiacente scende ad una tacca sola! nel palazzo ci sono almeno 4 wi fi diverse!
<davegarath> stonygate: poi dipende da quello che vuoi fare, per ascoltare musica via dnla( mediatomb ) dove c'è solo il tuo wifi va più che bene :)
<davegarath> stonygate: con il wifi ti puoi trovare nella condizione in cui passa più tempo a gestire la connesionne tra client ed ap che non a gestire il traffico di rete dei tuoi applicativi :)
<davegarath> stonygate: soprattutto se hai la gestione del canale dinamica
<stonygate> con il wi fi volevo dare la possibilita al ps3, tv e portatile, di accedere ad internet oltre che allo sfruttamento del dnla. Facendo gestire al server la banda ad internet
<stonygate> per il pc fisso invece classica connessione via cavo per le partire in rete!
<stonygate> tutto attraverso il server
<stonygate> vabe, ti ringrazio per l'aiuto! ciauzz!!!
<akis24> ciao
<Guest16321> ho bisogno non riesco a installare in driver per scheda video nvidia g force 540m
<Guest16321> per asus n53sv
<krabador> Guest16321, hai mandato sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates ?
<Guest16321> no
<krabador> Guest16321, manda questo da terminale
<Guest16321> così facendo dovrebbe far funzionare tutte e due le schede video perchè sul mio pc ce ne sono due una della intel e una della nvidia
<Guest16321> ????
<mnemonik> quando seleziono un file e premo il pulsante destro non mi compare più la voce "INVIA A": non è che per caso ho rimosso qualche pacchetto?
<Matteo99> Ciao a tutti =D Qualcuno mi sa dire dove si trova la iso di Lubuntu 12.10 con il kernel non-pae? Grazie in anticipo
<DoubleT> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<DoubleT> ragazzi devo prendere questo file /pool/restricted/b/bcmwl, ma io ho istallato linux da chiavetta bootable... con che comando lo recupero?
<DoubleT> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> DoubleT: se la live è in modalita' persistente  sudo mount -o loop /media/MYLINUXLIVE/casper-rw ~/casper-rw
<DoubleT> ho risolto
<DoubleT> dove è il gestore driver in ubuntu 12.10?
<akis24> DoubleT: alla voce sistema  controlla
<akis24> Impostazioni di sistema..
<Negator> Buonasera a tutti
<DoubleT> akis perchè non riesco a connettremi al wifi? se faccio iwconfig mi risponde no wireless extension, ma su gestiore driver aggiuntivi dice che il bradcom è istallato
<akis24> DoubleT:  posta il contenuto di rfkill list all
<akis24> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Negator> dopo tanti anni che vedo persone che sono contente di linux ho deciso di fare il grande passo ed installare ubuntu, volevo sapere se vi erano delle differenze installandolo tramite wubi ed installazione normale grazie mille a tutti delle risposte
<akis24> Negator:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<Negator> grazie mille
<akis24> Negator: di nulla
<DoubleT> ecco akis24 http://pastebin.com/UBbTt5d3
<akis24> DoubleT: hai riavviato dopo aver installato i driver ?
<DoubleT> provo ora
<akis24> DoubleT:  ok
<DoubleT> akis mi compare lo schermo nero! O_O
<akis24> DoubleT: non si riavvia ?
<DoubleT> si è riavviato
<DoubleT> dal dual boot ho cliccato ubuntu
<DoubleT> ma ora lo schermo  nero
<akis24> DoubleT:  prova il riavvio in modalita' ripristino
<marcobarba> scusate è la prima volta che chatto e quindi perdonate gli eventuali errori. Ho un problema nell'aggiornare Ubuntuu12.10 e vorrei inviare ai programmatori la bug che compare ma non so come fare- Grazie per l'aiuto
<akis24> DoubleT: hai installato altro oltre ai driver broadcom ?
<DoubleT> akis faccio l'arresto forzato allora
<akis24> DoubleT: si
<DoubleT> ho fatto gli aggiornamenti quando ho installato ubutu e anche li.... al riavvio schermo nero
<akis24> marcobarba: che problema hai ?
<DoubleT> ora mi è comparsa na roba strana
<akis24> DoubleT:  cosa ?
<DoubleT> the system is running in low-graphics mode
<DoubleT> your screen, graphcs card, and imput device setting could not be detected corectly
<DoubleT> you will need to configure there yourself
<DoubleT> che cazz è?
<akis24> DoubleT: hai installato i driver grafici ?
<marcobarba> non riesco più ad installaregli aggiornamenti. Mi compare la scritta errore grave inviare la segnalazione ai programmatori. ma sulla finestra esistono solo 3 peossibilità: 1) dettagli 2) lascia chiuso 3) rilacia. Come faccio ad inviare la segnalazione di errore.
<marcobarba> Grazie
<akis24> marcobarba: apri un terminale e dai sudo apt-get update
<akis24> marcobarba: e poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<DoubleT> driver grafici? perchè dovrei installarli? ubuntu andava quando l'ho installato
<akis24> DoubleT: visto che dice che non rileva correttamente la configurazione della scheda video
<akis24> DoubleT: prova a digitare startx  e vedi se si avvia la grafica
<DoubleT> non posso
<DoubleT> ora mi è apparsa una scritta che mi da 4 possibilità
<akis24> DoubleT: ?
<DoubleT> 1) run in low graphics mode for just one session
<DoubleT> 2) reconfigure graphics
<DoubleT> 3) troubleshoot the error
<DoubleT> 4)exit to console login
<akis24> prova 1
<DoubleT> sto odiando ubuntu
<DoubleT> schermo nero anche ora ! ARRR
<marcobarba> questo è il risultato del dettaglio di errore:  Malformed line 59 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse).
<akis24> DoubleT: digita startx al limite resta nero
<DoubleT> FATTO
<DoubleT> non succede un ca§§o
<akis24> DoubleT: io oltre non posso aiutarti ci vuole qualcuno piu' esperto..
<DoubleT> a furia di fare arresto forzato mi sa che mi si brucerà il pc
<DoubleT> akis spiegami una cosa
<akis24> marcobarba: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list
<akis24> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> DoubleT: se posso si
<DoubleT> come faccio a capire se devo installare i driver video?
<akis24> DoubleT: non credo i driver broadcom possano creare questo problema  sembra che la configurazione video non sia corretta quindi non parte la grafica ma il motivo non lo so'
<DoubleT> ma anche quando ho fatto gli aggiornamenti mi succedeva!
<DoubleT> schermata nera!
<DoubleT> però alla prima istallazione il wirelles andava
<akis24> DoubleT:  di solito non succede con i driver open..
<DoubleT> dopo che ho spento non andava più un cazzo
<DoubleT> akis sto reistallando ubuntu da capo
<akis24> DoubleT:  moderiamoci..
<DoubleT> ora per esempio nella procedura guidata mi compare tutta la lista delle reti wireless
<DoubleT> O_O
<akis24> DoubleT:  bene
<DoubleT> anche la prima volta che l'ho messo è successo
<DoubleT> alla prima istallazione il wifi va
<akis24> DoubleT: comunque la guida è qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<DoubleT> già seguita
<DoubleT> gia fatta mile mila volta
<akis24> DoubleT: allora qualcosa nel sistema si era rovinato..
<akis24> DoubleT: e sopratutto niente ppa strani..
<DoubleT> ppa ?
<enzotib> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<DoubleT> ah intendi programmi?
<akis24> DoubleT: si di solito sono la causa dei problemi
<DoubleT> ah!
<DoubleT> a saperlo
<DoubleT> lol
<akis24> DoubleT:  ora l osai :)
<akis24> lo sai*
<DoubleT> beh ma se non posso istallare programmi
<DoubleT> allora non mi serve linux
<akis24> DoubleT:  li trovi sul software center
<DoubleT> io sto mettendo linux proprio perchè devo usare determinati programmi che girano solo su linux
<a7x> DoubleT, chi ti ha detto che non puoi installare programmi?
<akis24> DoubleT: prima guarda li che li trovi e non aggiungi spazzatura varia...
<DoubleT> a7x
<DoubleT> posso dire che ubuntu crea più problemi che benfici?
<a7x> DoubleT, sei benvenuto
<DoubleT> appena l'ho istallato il wireless andava
<a7x> ma questa è una discussione da fare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<a7x> vieni di là.
<DoubleT> dopo il riavvio ad iwconfig
<DoubleT> no wireless extendion
<DoubleT> e il wifi non ha più funzionato
<DoubleT> e se andavo su driver aggiuntivi diceva che il broadcom sta era istallato
<DoubleT> O_O
<marcobarba> Akis 24 hai ricevuto i miei risultati Grazie
<akis24> marcobarba: no devi postare il link della pagina su cui hai postato qui in canale :)
<DoubleT> marcobarba sappi che stamane in metrò avevo sedute di fronte 2 lesbiche
<marcobarba> Akis 24 incollato quanto risultato dall'operazione del terminale Ho messo il mio nick name, syntax plain text ho premuto paste ma non so l'indirizzo e dove metterlo. Aiutami grazie
<akis24> marcobarba: devi solo copiare l'indirizzo della pagina che si è aperta e lo incolli qui
<marcobarba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719294/ è questo?
<akis24> marcobarba: sulla parte superiore di firefox vedi l'indirizzo della pagina web ..
<akis24> provo..
<akis24> si
<akis24> marcobarba: da terminale  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  elimini le ultime due righe  salvi e poi di nuovo sudo apt-get update ecc
<marcobarba> Akis24 grazie mille sembra che sia riuscito a scaricare gli aggiornamenti. Il simbolo di divieto è scomparso. Ancora grazie. Ed ora un'altra piccola domanda: come faccio ad uscire dalla chat in modomcorretto?
<marcobarba> grazie
<akis24> marcobarba: :) prego
<akis24> marcobarba: /quit o chiudi irc
<marcobarba> quit
<akis24> trattino compreso
<akis24> o slash che dir si voglia :)
<krabador> akis24, slash lascialo suonare.
<akis24> krabador:  :)
<krabador> :)
<Ab3L> ciao. vorrei fare il cat di diversi file che si trovano in diverse cartelle (i file si chiamano tutti nello stesso modo, ossia irda0). so che posso trovare quei file con un "find . -name irda0". ma poi come faccio a passare quei risultati in cat e a salvare tutto in un file? "find . -name irda0 | cat > output.txt" non va. già il "| cat " non funziona.
<Ab3L> forse ho trovato. cat `find .....` > output.txt
<Matteo99> Ciao a tutti =D Ho un problema: ogni volta che installo un aggiornamento con Gestore Aggiornamenti su Xubuntu 12.04 LTS il mio pc si blocca al riavvio con una schermata nera. Che faccio? Grazie
<enzotib> Ab3L: don't do it
<Ab3L> enzotib: perché? come faccio a cattare tutti i file irda0 e quelli nelle directory .../irda0/ ?
<enzotib> Ab3L, find /path -name irda0 -exec cat {} +
<Ab3L> enzotib: enzotib e per i file che si trovano in directory irda0 ?
<enzotib> Ab3L, il tuo comando fallisce se qualche path contiene spazi, che forse non è nel tuo caso, ma meglio evitare, non si sa mai
<enzotib> Ab3L, find /path \( -name irda0 -o -path '*/irda0/*' \)-exec cat {} +
<Ab3L> enzotib: ma mi catta anche i file che si trovano nelle directory e sottodirectory irda0 ?
<enzotib> manca uno spazio
<enzotib> Ab3L, find /path \( -name irda0 -o -path '*/irda0/*' \) -exec cat {} +
<enzotib> torno subito
<Ab3L> grazie enzotib. sei un mito della shell
<Matteo99> qualcuno mi può dare una mano please?
<Matteo99> ogni volta che installo un aggiornamento con Gestore Aggiornamenti su Xubuntu 12.04 LTS il mio pc si blocca al riavvio con una schermata nera. Che faccio? Grazie
<krabador> Matteo99, a che punto dell'avvio hai la schermata nera?
<krabador> Matteo99, hai installato driver proprietari di schede video?
<Matteo99> si, appena installato xorg
<it-39> buonasera
<Ab3L> enzotib: senti. e se volessi mettere un commento, tipo path e nome file che viene cattato, prima di fare un cat, così da sapere chi contiene cosa, come devo modificare il comando?
<Ab3L> enzotib: pensavo di salvare l'output in un file
<Ab3L> enzotib: find /proc /sys \( -name irda0 -o -path '*/irda0/*' \) -exec ??????????
<enzotib> Ab3L, find /proc /sys \( -name irda0 -o -path '*/irda0/*' \) -exec sh -c 'echo "$1"; cat "$1" >>outputfile ' _ {} \;
<Kelloggs> ciao ragazzi ho un problema: ho fatto dal mio mac una live USB di Ubuntu versione della community (poi ho provato anche con l'ultima), ma entrambe le volte, quando la faccio partire sul muletto, nella speranza di provar ubuntu su QUEL pc.... mi dice "no DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!" e dopo va a capo con "root:"
<Kelloggs> ... come posso fare? ho provato sia con la distro italiana che con l'ultima international.. ma sempre la stessa frase
<Ab3L> enzotib: grazie. come fai a tenerti a mente tutte quelle strutture, lo sai solo tu. magari un giorno ci riuscirò anch'io. almeno spero.
<Kelloggs> premetto che ho usato Unetbootin
<Kelloggs> ... nessuno?
<Kelloggs> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Kelloggs> rieccomi
<busy87> Kelloggs spara
<Kelloggs> ciao ragazzi ho un problema: ho fatto dal mio mac una live USB di Ubuntu versione della community (poi ho provato anche con l'ultima), ma entrambe le volte, quando la faccio partire sul muletto, nella speranza di provar ubuntu su QUEL pc.... mi dice "no DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!" e dopo va a capo con "root:"
<Kelloggs> o boot
<Kelloggs> ripeto: la USB Live l'ho creata con Unetbootin
<Kelloggs> ho provato anche a rinominare la cartella "isolinux" in "syslinux" come c'è scritto su un sito, ma non serve a niente
<busy87> mmmmm
<busy87> Kelloggs segui questa guida
<busy87> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Kelloggs> giià fatto
<Kelloggs> ho seguito quei passi
<Kelloggs> mi sarà stata linkata 45mila volte,... ahahhaha :D però alla fine sempre quell'errore mi dà....
<Kelloggs> mi han detto anche che con UnetBootin ero al riparo da tali problemi, invece nada
<busy87> Kelloggs hai fatto il controllo dell'md5 ?
<Kelloggs> non so come si faccia: ho guardato in utility disco, ma non mi compare il checksum md5.
<Kelloggs> ad ogni modo, i files son tutti lì... se il checksum fosse errato, probabilmente mancherebbe qualcosa
<busy87> hai scaricato l'iso dal sito ufficiale?
<Kelloggs> l'ho scaricata da Ubuntu-it.org via torrent
<Kelloggs> entrambe le volte, prima quella official 12.10 e poi la precise-qualcosa
<busy87> sinceramente da mac nn l'ho mai fatto...
<busy87> ma da win e da linux nn ho mai avuto problemi
<busy87> Kelloggs masterizza il cd xD
<Kelloggs> eh.. se l'avevo...
<Kelloggs> pur stando a firenze, non si riescono a trovare CD sopra i 700Mb. tutti da 80min, ma toast dice non bastano
<busy87> Kelloggs che file system c'è sulla penna?
<Kelloggs> filesystem FAT. perché sennò il Mac mi propone MAC o MAC-Journaled ma direi che non vadano bene.
<busy87> Kelloggs metti fat32
<Kelloggs> non me lo permette
<Kelloggs> :(
<Kelloggs> mi dà solo quelle tre opzioni: FAT, MACOS, MACOS Journaled esteso
<enzotib> Kelloggs, puoi usare dd
<Kelloggs> come come, enzotib?
<Kelloggs> spiegami, non so cos'è
<busy87> Kelloggs hai detto che hai seguito la guida ù.ù
<busy87> cmq dovrebbe andare anche su fat16
<Kelloggs> ah sì quella sì
<Kelloggs> ma va da shell
<Kelloggs> (terminale)
<busy87> si
<Kelloggs> probabilmente o sbaglio qualcosa io... ci sta.
<busy87> vabè io stacco
<busy87> notte
<Kelloggs> notte
<Kelloggs> beh... cmq enzotib, non riesco ad usare bene il terminal
<Kelloggs> speravo Unetbootin fosse fatto apposta
<aloa> buonasera!!!
<aloa> cè nessuno???
<aloa> weweweeee
<aloa> qualcuno mi risponde perfavore
<aloa> o mi spiega perchè nessun mi risponde mai...
<aloa> vabbè
<aloa> abbandono l idea?
<aloa> vabbè
<aloa> adios
<fabiana> salve!!!
<fabiana> Ho un problema con le casse su ubuntu, il suono esce molto disturbato.. come se fossero grattate.  su windows è normale.. come mi muovo?
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-19
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<Guest59629> raga è possibile su ubuntu collegare e configurare due webcam per riprendere due postazioni durante le videoconferenze?
<Guest59629> intendo farle funzionare contemporaneamente..
<TaLaDo> Guest59629, ti ci vuole un ricevitore a due canali
<Guest59629> TaLaDo, cioè? spiegati meglio
<TaLaDo> siamo OT
<TaLaDo> comunque devi prendere una scheda (ricevitore) per far funzionare le de telecamere
<TaLaDo> poi è da vedere quale scheda sia compatibile
<Guest59629> TaLaDo, ma una volta presa la scheda come dici se il software tipo skype accetta una webcam soltanto?
<TaLaDo> Guest59629, se vuoi usare due telecamere contemporaneamente in skype non è possibile credevo volessi fare videosorveglianza o roba simile
<Guest59629> TaLaDo, e cosa mi consiglieresti? A me servirebbe una videoconferenza con due postazioni visualizzate... non so se mi spiego
<TaLaDo> Guest59629, se le due postazioni hanno la cam che problema c'è?
<TaLaDo> crei un gruppo e vi vedete ecc ecc
<Guest59629> TaLaDo, a me serve far vedere la mia postazione da due punti non mi serve un gruppo mi spiego adesso?
<TaLaDo> Guest59629, allora skype non ti permette di farlo
<TaLaDo> e francamente non ho idea
<Guest59629> TaLaDo, e questo lo avevo capito
<Guest59629> perciò sn qui a chiedere consigli vari
<TaLaDo> si e ripeto non ti so aiutare
<TaLaDo> non ho mai avuto questa necessità
<Guest59629> TaLaDo, ok grazie lo stesso
<Guest59629> TaLaDo, nel caso volessi provare a svilupparmi un'applicazione che lo faccia? Dai ci lavoro un po'... ;)
<DoubleT> ragazzi ho installato un pacchetto .deb con il comando sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb
<DoubleT> ora come faccioa far partire il programma installato?
<akis24> giorno
<DoubleT> ciao akis
<DoubleT> mi servi!
<davegarath> DoubleT: dipende dal pacchetto che hai installato :) o lo trovi nella dash oppure da terminale `dpkg -L nomepacchetto.deb | grep bin ' dovresti trovare il nome deb binario
<akis24> DoubleT:  ciao
<akis24> ciao davegarath
<davegarath> ciao akis24
<DoubleT> dave ora provo
<DoubleT> vediamo se mi esplode il pc
<DoubleT> sulla dash non compare niente
<davegarath> DoubleT: sulla dash lo devi cercare. se per esempio hai installato xchat digiti xchat nella ricerca ;)
<DoubleT> anche se faccio la ricerca sulla dash mi compare solo il pacchetto.deb
<davegarath> DoubleT: cosa hai installato ?
<DoubleT> mi dice che il pacchetto non è installato O_O
<DoubleT> siamo sicuri che per installare un pacchetto deb basti il comando sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb
<DoubleT> e dopo che ho dato quel comando esce alla fine la frase "Elaborazione dei trigger per man-db..."
<davegarath> DoubleT: se fai `sudo dpkg -l nomepacchetto ' ti fa vedere il suo stato , se inizia con "ii" vuol dire che è installato
<DoubleT_> connessione del cavolo!
<DoubleT_> stavo dicendo
<DoubleT_> siamo sicuri che per installare un pacchetto deb basti il comando sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb
<DoubleT_> e dopo che do quel comando esce la frase "Elaborazione dei trigger per man-db.."
<matteo_> DoubleT, no con dpkg apri un tunnel spaio temporale
<davegarath> DoubleT: se fai `sudo dpkg -l nomepacchetto ' ti fa vedere il suo stato , se inizia con "ii" vuol dire che è installato
<matteo_> DoubleT, e li si ferma ? non ti restituisce nessun errore ?
<DoubleT_> si
<DoubleT_> si ferma alla frase "Elaborazione dei trigger per man-db.."
<davegarath> DoubleT_: facciamo prima se metti su paste l'output dei comandi
<DoubleT_> oook
<matteo_> curiosità che pacchetto p ?
<matteo_> curiosità che pacchetto è ?
<davegarath> !paste | DoubleT_
<ubot-it> DoubleT_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DoubleT_> aircrack.deb
<davegarath> lol
<matteo_> :)
<matteo_> bello vedere il niubbismo
<matteo_> :')
<stonygate> Ubuntu cloud a cosa serve!
<DoubleT_> grazie matteo
<DoubleT_> ma se la tim mi aumenta il prezzo della connessione
<DoubleT_> c'è la crisi
<DoubleT_> io agisco per via traverse
<DoubleT_> u.u
<matteo_> da dove hai scricato il deb ?
<matteo_> stonygate, a tante cose
<davegarath> DoubleT_: siamo un po' OT
<DoubleT_> http://pastebin.com/p0sQDtfm
<DoubleT_> da internet matteo! da dove vuoi che lo abbia scaricato? in farmacia?
<matteo_> mhm magari da una nave , non si sa mai , con programmi del genere :)
<DoubleT_> eh già!
<matteo_> DoubleT_, comunque è scaricato , se fai come ti ha detto - giustamente - davegarath
<matteo_> dpk -l | grep aircrack
<davegarath> DoubleT_:  1) non è un pacchetto ufficio 2) non si da supporto su pacchetti di cracking
<DoubleT_> =_='
<matteo_> davegarath, io rispondo genericamente all'installazione
<matteo_> DoubleT_, sono certo che lo hai installato . per cui il problema è risolto no ? :)
<matteo_> ma quanto mi mancava IRC
<DoubleT_> matteo, il comando per aprirlo?
<davegarath> !chat | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matteo_> davegarath, giacca e cravatta ? mi scusi mi scusi .
<matteo_>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matteo_> ops
<DoubleT_> matteo
<DoubleT_> con che comando apro il programma, dato che dice che è installato
<DoubleT_> ?????
<davide73> Buongiorno a tutti
<DoubleT_> davide
<davide73> stamattina ho acceso il mio portatile e ubuntu mi ha fatto uno scherzetto.
<DoubleT_> come apro un programma da terminale che ho installato
<davide73> Per via di un qualche errore, mi fa avviare solo in modalità grafica ridotta; qualcuno può dirmi come posso rimediare?
<davide73> Forse ho sbagliato stanza?
<DoubleT_> davide succedeva anche a me
<DoubleT_> ieri
<DoubleT_> oi è andato a posto da solo stamattina
<davide73> anche tu hai le immagini ingrandite ??
<DoubleT_> tutto normale stamattina
<DoubleT_> mi succede un sacco di volte che lo schermo diventa nero all'accensione
<DoubleT_> e poi mi dice la roba della grafica ridotta
<DoubleT_> è abbastanza na merda sto ubuntu con i driver
<davide73> rieccomi, ora mi leggete?
<DoubleT_> si
<DoubleT_> o almeno io si
<DoubleT_> ma ti posso aiutare ben poco perchè sono più niubbo di te
<noburo_> buongiorno a tutti
<noburo_> ragazzi c'è un modo di capire il motivo di un caps lock lampeggiante dopo l'avvio di una live di ubuntu?
<noburo_> mi dicono che il sistema va in kernel panic, ma c'è un modo per capirne il motivo?
<davegarath> noburo_: il principale motivo per cui linux va in panic è perché non trova i dischi, però servirebbe avere l'output del kernel che ti dice il motivo :)
<noburo_> il fatto è che sto scrivendo dallo stesso portatile nel quale si verifica il problema
<noburo_> con un altro OS
<noburo_> e dovendo poi riavviare, non posso vedere log o altro
<TaLaDo> noburo_, hai controllato la live?
<TaLaDo> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<noburo_> sìsì coincide
<noburo_> purtroppo :|
<davegarath> noburo_: il fatto che linux non "veda" il disco di root non vuol per forza dire che non ci sia un disco
<TaLaDo> se non va la live...
<davegarath> noburo_: va in panic anche la live ?
<TaLaDo> solo la live
<noburo_> va in panic solo la live
<TaLaDo> :)
<TaLaDo> noburo_, hai mai installato ubuntu su quel pc?
<noburo_> 12.10, va perfettamente
<noburo_> e sì
<TaLaDo> e che vuoi installare ora?
<TaLaDo> 12.10 è l'ultima versione
<TaLaDo> ?
<noburo_> devo fare un test con una 10.04
<TaLaDo> a bhe
<TaLaDo> e chi se la ricrda :P
<davegarath> noburo_: ma se provi ad usare un virtual machine con la stessa iso ?
<noburo_> il fatto è che quella stessa live su un altro notebook va perfettamente
<noburo_> schermo nero e caps lock lampeggiante in questo
<akis24> noburo_:  all'avvio della schermata prima che si avvii premi f6 e poi prova le varie opzioni di avvio  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<davegarath> noburo_: è un vecchio pc ? non è che stai usando una live a 64bit su un processore a 32 ?
<noburo_> davegarath: il notebook ha meno di 6 mesi e la live è a 32bit
<noburo_> akis24: controllo, grazie
<davegarath> noburo_: ok :)
<noburo_> potrei provare il nomodeset
<noburo_> dando per scontato che sia un problema di scheda video
<noburo_> leggendo qua e là dicono che sia la intel HD3000 a dare sti problemi
<noburo_> provo il nomodeset, torno tra poco
<noburo> rieccomi
<noburo> l'errore è : kernel panic - not syncing attempted to kill init
<akis24> noburo: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=60613 leggi qui
<noburo> grazie akis24 provo subito il noapic
<noburo> niente, non va :\
<noburo> vado a pranzo, torno dopo
<noburo> grazie mille lo stesso per i tentativi, magari dopo si continua :D
<MuSh> Salve
<MuSh> ragazzi, come modifico il file resolv.conf in ubuntu 12.04? Momentaneamente vado a copiare il file tramite rc.local…ma volevo capire da dove prende quei valori
<Stek_Turku> ciao a tutt
<Stek_Turku> tutti
<K99Brain> MuSh, normalmente i dns vengono scritti dal network manager che li pesca dal server dhcp
<Stek_Turku> qualcuno ultimamente con Ubuntu 12.04 ha problemi con Thunderbird?
<K99Brain> MuSh, se vuoi impostare dei dns personalizzati puoi farlo impostandoli manualmente nel networ manager
<MuSh> K99Brain: quindni bosogna modificare le impostazioni del server dhcp?
<MuSh> K99Brain: /etc/network/interfaces ?
<K99Brain> MuSh, no, non da li che fai casino
<K99Brain> MuSh, leggi qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<MuSh> K99Brain: ho la versione server di ubuntu
<K99Brain> MuSh, ah, niente grafica?
<MuSh> no
<K99Brain> ok
<MuSh> quindi devo farlo da lì, giusto?
<K99Brain> MuSh, ok, allora si devi modificare a mano /etc/network/interfaces oppure il resolv.conf
<K99Brain> MuSh, nel caso di interfaces è facile fare casino
<K99Brain> MuSh, se modifichi resolv.conf, imposti manualmente i tuoi dns, però poi il file viene sovrascritto quando richiedi di nuovo gli indirzzi al dhcp
<K99Brain> MuSh, ma c'è un trucco: modificare resolv.conf e poi bloccarlo, rendendolo non scrivibile da nessuno
<Stek_Turku> volevo segnalare il problema via "segnalazione bug" ma apport non funziona... ho provato ubuntu-bug <pid> e mi si e' aperta l'applicazione per segnalare il bug... sono sempre piu' perplesso
<K99Brain> MuSh, per bloccare il fil: sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<K99Brain> MuSh, dopo nessuno, neanche root, può piu modificarlo
<MuSh> K99Brain: il fatto è che ormai relsolv.conf è solo un link simbolico
<MuSh> quindi non posso usare il trucco che dici tu
<MuSh> per questo lo sovrascrivo all'avvio
<MuSh> vado a pranzo
<MuSh> ;)
<noburo> re
<noburo> riscrivo il problema chissà qualcuno può aiutarmi a trovare una soluzione
<noburo> avviando una live di ubuntu, il sistema va in kernel panic con questo errore : kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! La stessa live su un altro notebook parte tranquillamente
<TaLaDo> noburo, prova a leggere qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=60613
<noburo> poco fa mi è stata passata, non ho risolto con il noacpi
<TaLaDo> allora bho
<noburo> uff :\
<noburo> re
<noburo> aggiungo un'altra tessera al puzzle
<noburo> request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-464c
<noburo> kernel panic - not syncing : attempted to kill init
<noburo> dopo queste due righe, led del caps lock lampeggiante e nulla più
<noburo> un tizio su google dice che il problema è causato dal fatto che l'OS è 32bit e il sistema è a 64
<TaLaDo> hai provato a scaricare la versione a 64?
<TaLaDo> (anche se non mi sembra una causa plausibile)
<noburo> lo sto facendo
<TaLaDo> facci sapere
<noburo> anche se leggendo, un altro tizio dice che il problema è questo
<noburo> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=402019#p402019
<TaLaDo> -.-
<TaLaDo> ma stai istallando ubuntu o cosa?
<noburo> ubuntu
<cristian> sera
<MuSh> Squid3 mi fa i capricci
<MuSh> all'avvio non funziona…devo riavviare il servizio ogni volta
<alex88> qual'è il canale off topic?
<noburo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<alex88> thanks
<davide73> prova prova, mi leggete?
<cristian> ?
<davide73> ok, ora funge
<davide73> posso richiedere consigli in questa stanza?
<MuSh> non chiedere se puoi chiedere
<MuSh> chiedi
<davide73> ok MuSh: come rimetto a posto il portatile per quanto riguarda la risoluzione grafica?
<MuSh> devi essere più preciso
<davide73> stamattina ho acceso il portatile è all'avvio mi è apparsa una finestra con su scritto"schermata con risoluzione grafica ridotta" o qualcosa del genere.
<davide73> In pratica dopo due aggiornamenti avvenuti ieri, adesso ho una videata allargata come immagini e testo.
<davide73> come se fossi passato da un ataglia M ad una L
<davide73> Da dove comincio???
<davide73> Visualizzo l'errore? e se si come?
<MuSh> che versione hai?
<davide73> 10.04
<akis24> ciao
<davide73> ciao akis24
<akis24> ciao davide73
<MuSh> nelle impostazioni della risoluzione che ti dice?
<davide73> MuSh puoi guidarmi verso i vari passaggi da fare?
<MuSh> davide73: uso versioni server senza interfaccia grafica
<MuSh> o ubuntu 12.04 installato in un computer desktop ma ha unity
<MuSh> tu hai unity?
<davide73_> MuSh, puoi guidarmi almeno dal terminal?
<MuSh> anche sul terminale hai una risoluzione sballata?
<davide73_> non lo so, ti dicevo del terminal perchè magari per te è più comodo.
<davide73_> per visualizzatre l'errore.
<davide73_> MuSh c6 ancora?
<MuSh> ma in preferenze monitor che impostazioni hai?
<MuSh> Sistema → Amministrazione → Driver aggiuntivi hai qualche driver da attivare?
<davide73_> sembrerebbe di no.
<davide73_> ieri tra gli aggiornamenti mi pare ci fosse qualcosa con xserver
<MuSh> davide73_: era da tanto che non aggiornavi?
<davide73_> aggiorno quasi tutti i giorni, ogni volta che me lo chiede.
<davide73_> non soi che fare.ù
<davide73_> per vedere l'errore dalle finestre, dovrei riavviare ma poi non potrei salvare l'immagine di quella finestra.
<MuSh> ma in preferenze monitor che impostazioni hai?
<davide73_> allora: mi dice "Sembra che il driver della scheda grafica non supporti le estensioni necessarie per utilizzare questo strumento. Utilizzare lo strumento del produttore dei driver?"
<MuSh> che scheda video hai?
<davide73> MuSh non so che scheda video ho
<MuSh> bene
<MuSh> dimmi il risutato di " lspci | grep VGA"
<davide73> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9804
<MuSh> davide73: devi installare i driver ati per la tua scheda
<davide73> xchè devo installalrli se fino a ieri andavano bene?
<MuSh> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install fglrx
<MuSh> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install fglrx
<davide73> ma scusa, perchè installalrlo 2 volte?
<MuSh> è già installato?
<MuSh> davide73: posa la canna
<davide73> ahha hahhah
<davide73> Mush, adesso dovrebbe funzionare?
<MuSh> vedi
<davide73> MuSh, non è cambiato assolutamente nulla.
<MuSh> perfetto
<davide73> Cmq grazie per il tentato aiuto
<davide73> mi rode un pò perchè non è dipeso da me, UBUNTU ha fatto tutto da solo.
<davide73> tenterò altre strade.
<akis24> sera
<skricciolo1981> sera
<skricciolo1981> come mai oggi se scarico da firefox non visuallizzo la finestra d avanzamento?fino ieri andava..ora ho messo a scaricare un file,non so se sta andando o no :(
<enzotib> skricciolo1981: se apri "Download" da uno dei menu, non ricordo quale, li trovi
<erchina> ciao a tutti
<erchina> qualcuno mi sa spiegare perchè un programma
<erchina> che ho installato mi scompare senza otivo
<erchina> motivo
<erchina> ????
<erchina> all'inizio solo dopo riavvio
<erchina> ora lo installo, lo uso, lo chiudo e PUFF
<erchina> andat
<erchina> o
<erchina> plz HELP HELP
<erchina> non ha nessun senso
<erchina> sono anni che uso ubuntu e non l'ho mai vista na cosa così
<erchina> nessuno????
<krabador> erchina, quale programma in quale versione di ubuntu
<krabador> erchina, installato da dove?
<erchina> si tratta di remastersys
<erchina> per creare distro personalizzate
<erchina> io ho un dell
<erchina> e in polonia l'hanno venduto con ubu11.10
<erchina> così ho trovato i driver
<erchina> e mi sono creato la mia 11.10 funzionante
<erchina> usando remastersys
<erchina> creo la iso
<erchina> la passa alla pennaUSB, riavvio la provo e
<erchina> quando torno al mio sistema remastersys nn c'è più
<erchina> comprese 2-3 dipendenze
<erchina> che motivo ha di sparire????
<skricciolo1981> enzotib,  si
<skricciolo1981> ma mi dice part
<Drone_> Salve a tutti avrei una domanda da fare, possiedo un joystick e un volante con i pedali li potrò usare in linux con magari dei giochi di calcio o di auto?
<krabador> Drone_, i giochi nei quali vuoi usarli, funzionano su ubuntu?
<Drone_> krabador, su youtube ho visto che girano, ti dico fifa 13 left 4 dead e f1 2012
<Drone_> krabador, che ne dici ?
<krabador> Drone_, le periferiche gaming non sono supportatissime
<krabador> Drone_, che modelli sono?
<Drone_> krabador, Joytick Xtreme e volante / pedali Thrustmaster.... quindi pensi che non funzioneranno ?
<Drone_> krabador, Non mi converrebbe quindi mettere linux ?
<krabador> Drone_, per il gaming linux attualmente non è la piattaforma ideale
<krabador> Drone_, anche se adesso le cose stanno un po' cambiando
<krabador> con l'uscita di steam
<krabador> per linux
<Drone_> krabador, Però sto vedendo che tramite linux si riesce sempre a controllare grazie ad un joypad un drone
<krabador> Drone_, per il joystick ci sono possibilità, ma per il volante non credo
<Drone_> krabador, Ok grazie mille del tuo aiuto, a presto
<martina> buona sera, ho appena installato, humm, aMule adunanza (!?),  ma kadu è firewalled, devo aspettare o è un problema
<pap_> salve, avrei una domanda. sto cercando di installare lubuntu su un vecchio pc. inserisco il cd, seleziono la lingua e avvio l'installazione ma non parte. lo schermo si spegne e riaccende in continuazione e quando è acceso vedo solo il cursore del mouse su sfondo nero
<martina> ho risolto.
<krabador> pap_, devi selezionare, all'avvio del cd, modalità grafica sicura
<pap_> sto provando in diretta. non riesco a trovare la modalità grafica sicura. alla voce modalità c'è solo normale, oem e di aggiornamento driver. Dove devo cercare?
<krabador> pap_, premendo f6?
<krabador> scusami pap_ , lubuntu quale versione, l'ultima?
<pap_> ho gia disabilitato le acpi dal bios e le altre voce sono : noapic , nolapic , edb=on , nodmhide , nomodeset solo softwarw libero è una di queste?
<pap_> la versione è la 12.04 a 32bit
<krabador> pap_, se provi ad installare direttamente ?
<pap_> per come è configurato adesso se installo direttamente parte la schermata di caricamento (quella coi pallini) poi, dopo un po' di schermo nero, appare il cursore del mouse e lo schermo inizia a spegnersi e riaccendersi a distanza di 2-3 secondi
<krabador> pap_, scusami che hardware è ?
<akis24> sera
<pap_> pentium 4 1.8ghz 1gb di ram e scheda video integrata
<pap_> il computer non era funzionante quando me lo hanno dato, non so quale fosse il problema ma considerando che il cd viene caricato non credo che questo sia un problema di hardware...
<krabador> pap_, eh, ma se ram / chipset / videoram hanno problemi sono anche queste le storie...
<krabador> prova con l'opzione nomodeset
<kamil95> C'è qualcuno?
<krabador> kamil95, chiedi
<pap_> krabador ,sto provando, ti faccio sapere
<a7x> no kamil95
<kamil95> Ho un bel problema
<a7x> !qualcuno | kamil95
<ubot-it> kamil95: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<kamil95> vabbene
<kamil95> Allora avevo windows 8 sul pc , poi ho installato ubuntu 1 mese e potevo scegliere frà ubuntu o windows 8..Ma tipo da due settimane non mi compare più la scritta nel accensione del pc di windows 8...Non so perchè
<Guest41012> mi serve aiuto qualcuno mi può aiutare nel installare i driver della scheda video di un asus n53sv la scheda video è una nvidia ge force gt540m optimus
<a7x> kamil95, hai sicuramente toccato qualcosa
<kamil95> OK :)
<Guest41012> tipo??
<a7x> la schermata ti compare, oppure non ti esce windows tra le scelte, kamil95?
<kamil95> non mi esce windows tra le scelte..
<a7x> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<krabador> Guest41012, da terminale sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<a7x> !ripristinogrub
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ripristinogrub'
<a7x> !voci
<ubot-it> elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<a7x> !grub2ripristino | kamil95
<ubot-it> kamil95: Per ripristinare grub2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pap_> krabador, non cambia nulla, sempre il solito problema...
<krabador> pap_, allora devi provare con le iso alternate
<pap_> ovvero?
<enzotib> sera
<enzotib> !alternate
<ubot-it> Il CD Alternate fornisce installazione testuale e supporta più hardware: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/. A partire da Quantal 12.10 il CD Alternate non è più supportato, per una installazione testuale ti consigliamo di usare la versione Server e poi installare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop
<ronny1> ho bisogno di aiuto!! ruguardo a dei driver per scheda video nvidia geforce otpimus 540m
<krabador> pap_, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/   e prendi quella per la tua architettura, "alternate"
<pap_> krabador, provo, grazie mille
<krabador> di niente
<ronny1> aiuto!!! ho provato di tutto
<ronny1> chi mi può aiutare??
<krabador> ronny1, per il driver video?
<enzotib> !pazienza | ronny1
<ubot-it> ronny1: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<ronny1> si
<ronny1> ok grazie
<ronny1> scusate
<krabador> ronny1, hai mandato sudo apt-get update && apt-get install nvidia-current-updates?
<ronny1> ho mandato solo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ronny1> ma ho fatto reboot ed era scomparso la dock
<krabador> ronny1, ma giusto per sapere, hai letto la riga che ti ho scritto prima?
<ronny1> si
<krabador> ronny1, allora sudo apt-get -y purge nvidia-current && apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<ronny1> ok provo grazie
<kamil95> Perchè il programma AcetoneISO non mi monta i file iso di windows 7? Mi dice Questa immagine sembra avere un filesystem di tipo UDF. Per montarla correttamente, aprire un terminale come utente root e scrivere: mount -t auto -o loop "/home/kamil/Scrivania/Windows 7/X17-59463.iso" /$path_to_somwhere/
<kamil95> ok
<kamil95> C'è qualcuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | kamil95
<ubot-it> kamil95: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<kamil95> OK
<kamil95> Perchè AcetoneIso non mi apre i file iso di windows 7? Mi dice Questa immagine sembra avere un filesystem di tipo UDF. Per montarla correttamente, aprire un terminale come utente root e scrivere: mount -t auto -o loop "/home/kamil/Scrivania/Windows 7/X17-59463.iso" /$path_to_somwhere/
<enzotib> kamil95, non conosco il programma, ma evidentemente non gestisce quel tipo di CD
<kamil95> OK :)
<enzotib> kamil95, che poi a che ti serve aprire una iso con acetoniso, lo vedo abbastanza inutile come programma, su linux
<enzotib> (a meno che non abbia funzionalità che non conosco)
<kamil95> Perchè ho un grave problema adesso te lo spiego
<kamil95> Avevo windows 8 e poi ho installato anche ubuntu 12.10...All'accensione del pc potevo scegliere frà windows e ubuntu...Ma da qualche settimana non mi compare piu la scritta di scegliere windows 8...Mi hanno detto di ripristinare il grub2 di ubuntu ma non so come si fà
<enzotib> kamil95, e che c'entra acetoneiso?
<kamil95> Pensavo di montare l'immagine iso di ubuntu e ripristinarlo...Ma non si può
<enzotib> kamil95, hai ancora il cd/dvd o la pendrive con cui hai installato ubuntu?
<kamil95> No.. non ho nessun cd ne una USB
<enzotib> kamil95, ma ora sei su ubuntu, giusto?
<kamil95> Sisi
<enzotib> kamil95, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo update-grub
<kamil95> Ok
<kamil95> Fatto
<enzotib> kamil95, ok, aspetta un attimo
<kamil95> Ok :)
<enzotib> kamil95, grep 'menuentry ' /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<enzotib> !pastebin | kamil95 copia l'output su pastebin
<ubot-it> kamil95 copia l'output su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kamil95> Ok
<kamil95> fatto
<enzotib> kamil95, fatto, ma non mi hai dato il link
<kamil95> Scusami se un pò stupido..Ma quale link?
<enzotib> kamil95, il link della pagina dove hai postato l'output. Hai letto le istruzioni di pastebin che ti ho dato tramite ubot-it ?
<aaa> hi
<aaa> is it possibile to use the standard gui interface with ubuntu 12.10?
<krabador> aaa, for english language #ubuntu
<aaa> ah è in italiano
<aaa> volevo sapere se è possibile usare l'interfaccia standard delle vecchie versioni di ubuuntu con la 12.10
<aaa> grazie
<krabador> aaa, con  sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<krabador> all'avvio successivo puoi, alla schermata di login , selezionare la modalità
<aaa> e se volessi poi ripristinare la nuova interfaccia?
<aaa> ah ok
<aaa> grazie mille!
<krabador> aaa, di niente
<aaa> visto che ci sono faccio un'altra domanda
<aaa> è possibile configurare google per richiedere la 2 step authentication (google) anche quando si passa da un utente a un altro? sono riuscito a farlo per il login e per il ripristino da screensaver
<aaa> su ubuntu ovviamente
<krabador> aaa, scusa, ma in chrome o firefox che problemi hai a farla a mano?
<aaa> in che senso?
<krabador> aaa, parli del login dell'account google?
<aaa> intendo dire che se sono loggato con root, per esempio, e voglio passare a un altro utente vorrei che mi chiedesse l'otp di google
<aaa> certo
<krabador> aaa, dovrebbe sloggare quando passi ad un'altro utente
<aaa> se sono root non mi chiede la password del nuovo utente
<aaa> intendo dire
<aaa> se scrivo
<aaa> su nuovoutente
<aaa> da terminale
<krabador> aaa, prova a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<DoubleT> salve gente, il pc con windows non mi si avvia più e all'accensione mi compare l'errore BOOTMGR is missing.... Ho quindi messo linux ubuntu su usb live... quale è il comando per formattare completamente tutto l'hardisk?
<DoubleT> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> DoubleT, lancia gparted e fai da lì
<DoubleT> aperto
<DoubleT> ma non posso fare niente
<DoubleT> mi appare una chiave affianco alle partizioni
<enzotib> DoubleT, tasto destro e smonta tutte le partizioni che puoi, e disattiva la swap
<DoubleT> mi è comparso un punto esclamativo rosso affianco alla partizione smontata
<Guest007> Buonasera a tutti, stò utilizzando una live di ubuntu con TrinityDE, ho creato con Unebootin l'usb.
<enzotib> che diavolo è?
<Guest007> ora l'usb è di 8 giga, ma credo che non li stia sfruttando tutti
<Guest007> c'e un modo per controllare quanto spazio prende la Live sull usb? e nel caso poter dedicare piu spazio?
<enzotib> Guest007, cos'è TrinityDE?
<Guest007> enzotib: http://www.trinitydesktop.org/
<Guest007> è uno spettacolo :) almeno per me :P
<enzotib> Guest007, non voglio un link, mi pare evidente che non è ubuntu
<Guest007> certo che è ubuntu!
<enzotib> Guest007, non ufficiale, però
<Guest007> beh questo non lo sò
<enzotib> Guest007, te lo dico io, nei repo non c'è nessun trinity
<enzotib> Guest007, quindi sei OT qui
<cristian_c> !trinity
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'trinity'
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest007> beh ma sto utilizzando ubuntu 12.04.1
<enzotib> Guest007, ma sei su una live?
<Guest007> si enzotib
<Guest007> per esempio su puppy linux c'e la possibilità
<Guest007> di "aumentare" lo spazio
<Guest007> se la Usb lo permette
<enzotib> Guest007, e come l'hai fatta questa live?
<Guest007> con unebootin da winxp
<Guest007> ma non c'erano impostazioni di spazio
<enzotib> Guest007, usando quale iso?
<Guest007> l'ho scaricata dal sito trinity
 * cristian_c indovina indovinello
<enzotib> Guest007, quindi non è ubuntu ufficiale e quindi sei OT
<Guest007> vabe
<Guest007> dove posso chiedere allora ?
<Guest007> quindi qui qualsiasi persona installi qualcosa
<Guest007> che non c'e nel Synaptic
<Guest007> e ot ?
<enzotib> Guest007, tu hai preso tutta un'altra iso, non solo un programma
<enzotib> Guest007, e comunque smettiamola, queste sono le regole
<cristian_c> Guest007, esatto
<Guest007> ok capito
<Guest007> chiedevo solo dov altro posso chiedere ?
<enzotib> Guest007, se vuoi puoi chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> lol
<enzotib> oppure cercare qualche altro canale o forum su google
<cristian_c> enzotib, oppure contattare chi sviluppa il software
<it-39> sera
<mouse> salve a tutti
<akhilleus> sera a tutti
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ciao
<akhilleus> ho messo via il notebook
<akhilleus> finalmente
<akhilleus> logico non vedo l'ora di togliere questo schifo di windows 8
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> akhilleus, sbagli
<akhilleus> purtroppo ho 1 piccolo desktop imedia s2870
<akhilleus> va bene come pc?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, va beh, io ho un istart
<akhilleus> libreoffice c'è open
<cristian_c> akhilleus, consiglio: tieniti win8
<akhilleus> xke nn sono bravo dici?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ma perché ti serve
<akhilleus> x non prendere virus
<akhilleus> mi dai un lettore reader open source?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ora non sono molto aggiornato, ma mi pare che win8 sia migliore in termini di sicurezza rispetto ai suoi prodecessori
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, la sicurezza dipende dall'utente
<cristian_c> akhilleus, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<akhilleus> un'alternativa ad adobe reader ?
<akhilleus> lubuntu 12.10
<cristian_c> akhilleus, su lubuntu giù c'+
<akhilleus> no x win
<cristian_c> akhilleus, la 12.10 l'ho installata l'altro giorno
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> akhilleus, saremmo nel canale sbagliato :D
<akhilleus> quella che stava in lubuntu
<akhilleus> come si chiama?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ehm, non so se è multipiattaforma
<cristian_c> akhilleus, comunque, leggi nell'altro chan
<akhilleus> ok
<cristian_c> akhilleus, comunque, ci sono dei metodi per rendere sicuro windows
<cristian_c> più simile a ubuntu
<cristian_c> si chiama 'hardening'
<akhilleus> nn installerò nulla
<cristian_c> lol
<akhilleus> solo vlc
<akhilleus> foxit reader
<akhilleus> antivirus c'è
<akhilleus> libreoffice
<cristian_c> akhilleus, mica parlavo di installare chissà che
<akhilleus> c'è
<Guest18125> salve ho riscontrato un problema con l'istallazione dei driver per scheda video nvidia geforce 540m optimus
<Guest18125> ci sarebbe qualche uno che mi potrebbe aiutare gentilmente ho provato in svariati modo da terminale con sudo apt-get install nvidia-current ho provato a installare bumblebee ma niente da fare la scheda video non viene riconosciuta
<Guest18125> aiutatemi non so dove sbattere la testa ho provaro a cercare svariate guide su google ma niente da fare
<ronny2>  sarebbe qualche uno che mi potrebbe aiutare gentilmente ho provato in svariati modo da terminale con sudo apt-get install nvidia-current ho provato a installare bumblebee ma niente da fare la scheda video non viene riconosciuta
<Alex_Zion> ciao ronny ceh problema hai ?
<cristian_c> lol
<Alex_Zion> Guest69863: che fai giochi a nascondino !?! :D
<Guest69863> no perchè??
<Alex_Zion> beh eri ronny2 e ora hai un altro nome , comunque problemi con tecnologia nvidia optimus a quanto dicevi ?
<Guest69863> si mi potresti aiutare??
<Alex_Zion> ci posso provare , io ho un macchina con la stessa tecnologia ...., che laptop è ?
<Guest69863> ho un asus n53 sv con nvidia geforce gt 540m
<Alex_Zion> che sistema ci hai installato !?!
<Guest69863> ubuntu 12.10
<Alex_Zion> e hai già dato un occhiata a questa guida Guest69863 ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Asus_N53
<krabador> Guest69863, se hai l'optimus, e non vanno bene i driver nvidia-current-updates , allora  devi o installare i driver ufficiali dal sito nvidia, oppure questi http://bumblebee-project.org/install.html#Ubuntu
<Guest69863> ho provato con bumblebee ma niente da fare
<Alex_Zion> Guest69863: se avevi prima installato il driver nvidia devi assicurati di aver rimosso tutto con un purge del pacchetto ...
<Guest69863> fatto
<krabador> Guest69863, allora devi scaricare ed installare i driver ufficiali di nvidia, tenendo presente che ad ogni aggiornamento del kernel potrebbero saltare, ed essere quindi reinstallati
<krabador> ronny1 / ronny2 / Guest69863 , di che ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<Guest69863>  ubuntu 12.10 quindi cosa devo fare??? perchè quando ho installato quelli di nvidia non mi compariva più la dockbar
<krabador> Guest69863, hai installato i nvidia-current-updates?
<Guest69863> avendoli rimossi e ritornato tutto come era
<Guest69863> si
<Alex_Zion> io proverei a seguire i consigli del link che ti ho passato prima, ufficiali della community  Guest69863.....
<krabador> Guest69863, e adesso li hai rimossi?
<Guest69863> si ho rimosso tutto
<Alex_Zion> da quello ceh dicono non è l'unico problema da sistemare per questo pc ...., quindi ....
<Guest69863> sia nvidia che bumblebee
<Alex_Zion> e cosa succede quando installi Bumblebee Guest69863 ?
<Guest69863> niente avevo installato tipo cairo dock e basta scompersa e non si aapriva più poi mi diceva che c'era un problema con la gpu
<Alex_Zion> ma sei entrato normalmente e lo schermo funzionava bene Guest69863 ?
<Guest69863> si il schermo mi funziona normalmente soltanto che ho la scheda video sempre al massimo e scalda il pc e la batteria dura poco e poi non mi fa aprire programmi tipo compiz
<krabador> Guest69863, spulcia il link della comunità che ti ha mandato Alex_Zion, anche se è proporzionato a 11.04 e 11.10, parlano di varie cose che potresti avere ancora adesso
<Alex_Zion> beh quando tutto funziona , la scheda la gestisci totalmente tu , e la usi cone le applicazioni che vuoi .... inserendo optirun prima del comando o nel lanciatore
<Alex_Zion> io uso kde e non so come si comporta compiz , ma kwin dovrebbe usare comunque sia la scheda intel per gli effetti e il supporto desktop ....
<Alex_Zion> lasciando di fatto spenta la nvidia , quindi non consuma e non scalda ...., io ho un Dell xps 15z
<Guest69863> si io ho il dualboot con win8 e su win funzionano tutte e due le schede video così facendo il pc non scalda
<Guest69863> su ubuntu la batteria mi dura la meta di tempo che su win
<Alex_Zion> si e su linuc con Bumblebee quando configurato bene , fa la stessa cosa ....
<Alex_Zion> solo che la lanci tu manualmente quando vuoi ....
<Alex_Zion> non so ti serve per blender , inserisci optirun prima del comando nel lanciatore , e hai fatto ....
<Guest69863> poi su i dettagli del sistema la scheda video non viene riconosciuta
<krabador> Guest69863, se poi vuoi il massimo dalla scheda, e i pacchetti proprietari nei repositories ti hanno dato problemi, cosi' come bumblebee, l'unica cosa che puoi fare è scaricare il driver proprietario dal sito nvidia ed installarlo, tenendo presente che potresti doverlo reinstallare ad ogni aggiornamento del kernel, sebbene abbiano inserito degli accorgimenti per evitarlo
<Alex_Zion> ci mette sempre qualceh secondo prima di accendersi ma questo è normale insomma .. :)
<Guest69863> ho provato a scaricare dal sito dei nvidia il pacchetto ma quando l'ho installo mi dice che ce un problema.. sto diventatndo matto
<Alex_Zion> Guest69863: io non so che dirti , la macchina è diversa e anche il DE, ma io da un installazione pulita installando bumblebee come da guida non ho avuto grossi problemi ....
<krabador> Guest69863, se hai scaricato il pacchetto giusto, 32 o 64 bit, devi aprire il terminale con ctrl-alt-f1, fare il login, andare nella cartella dove hai messo il file, mandare sudo service lightdm stop, e poi sh nomepacchetto
<Guest69863> e se installo una versione più vecchia di ubuntu??
<krabador> Guest69863, potrebbe essere peggio
<Alex_Zion> ad esempio Guest69863 krabador nella guida ceh gli consigliavo ad un certo punto dopo aver installato bumblebee dice Note: you need to reinstall xorg-video-intel for the intel 3d accelleration to work
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-20
<akis24> giorno
<Ab3L> ciao. in dmesg leggo questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723639 . a parte l'ultima riga, il resto che vuol dire? che posso/devo togliere vesafb? e se sì, lo faccio con "modprobe -r vesafb" e non incorro in nessun rischio? (tra l'altro io vedo il terminale, tanto con konsole che con Ctrl+Alt+F#, dove #=1,2,3,4,5,6)
<enzotib> Ab3L, ma oltre il messaggio, ti risultano problemi?
<Ab3L> enzotib: ogni tanto mi crasha plasma kde, ma raramente. mi pare capiti quando apro e smanetto con gimp
<enzotib> Ab3L, non credo quel messaggio c'entri qualcosa
<Ab3L> enzotib: ok. allora lascio così le cose.
<Ab3L> enzotib: un'altra domanda.
<Ab3L> enzotib: io ho un'interfaccia usb-irda (per connessioni con raggi infrarossi). la marca è SigmaTel (azienda liquidata vari anni fa). evidentemente quel coso non rispetta gli standard, ma SigmaTel mise a disposizione le specifiche del prodotto.
<Ab3L> enzotib: conseguenza di tutto questo, l'usb-irda non è supportato nativamente dal driver del kernel, ma è stato possibile creare un patch
<Ab3L> enzotib: ho trovato il patch e l'ho piazzato in /lib/firmware/3.2.0-40-generic-pae/  e ora sembra funzionare alla perfezione
<Ab3L> enzotib: la mia unica preoccupazione è che al prossimo aggiornamento del kernel (metti che esca un 3.2.0-41-generic-pae) non mi venga più preso il patch. allora mi chiedevo: forse c'è un altro posto dove posso piazzare il patch affinché venga riconosciuto sempre da tutti gli update.
<Ab3L> enzotib: qual è la tua opinione in merito? (sempre che ne hai una)
<enzotib> Ab3L, purtroppo non sono addentro a queste questioni
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cesco_zeta> non riesco a installare ubuntu nel mio pc...aiutoooo
<enzotib> !dettagli | cesco_zeta
<ubot-it> cesco_zeta: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cesco_zeta> ok...allora ho provato a installare ubuntu 12.10 desktop sia da 32 che 64, ma quando provo a fare partire il live da USB, mi dice che mi manca un kernel. Devo usare ubuntu solo per spostare roba dall'HD, perchè con windows ho problemi...
<jester-> cesco_zeta: hai fatto la usb farlocca
<jester-> cesco_zeta: come l'hai fatta la usb
<cesco_zeta> tramite il programma linuxlive usb creator...
<jester-> cesco_zeta: sei in winz adesso?
<enzotib> !usbwin | cesco_zeta
<ubot-it> cesco_zeta: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<cesco_zeta> si ma a questo punto ho paura che il mio pc non sia compatibile o non so...non sono molto esperto e se devo essere sincero non so nemmeno se la versione 12.10 va bene...
<jester-> cesco_zeta: se facendo il boot da usb non trova il kernel è la usb ciucca
<cesco_zeta> no io facevo partire il live da virtualbox...va bene lo stesso?...non facevo fare il boot da USB...
<jester-> cesco_zeta: se hai winz segui il link che ti ha dato il bot
<jester-> cesco_zeta: devi fare il boot da usb
<cesco_zeta> proverò...però c'è un altro problemino...con F10, F2 F11 F8 shift e ogni singolo tasto,non mi si apre il boot...
<jester-> cesco_zeta: sempre che il tuo pc supporti il boot da usb
<cesco_zeta> quello lo scoprirò quando riesco a entrare nel boot...ma non riesco a trovare il tasto...
<jester-> cesco_zeta: con usb collegata devi entrare nel bios se non vede la usb in boot sequence sei fregato
<jester-> cesco_zeta: non ha il cdrom?
<cesco_zeta> no facevo da cd...
<cesco_zeta> scusate ma con windows 7 installo la amd64 o i386?...
<cesco_zeta> quale versione mi consigliate poi?...
<enzotib> cesco_zeta, dipende dal pc, non certo da windows
<enzotib> non sai il tuo processore è a 32 o a 64 bit?
<cesco_zeta> 64 bit...AMD Athlon II X2 215 Processor 2.70 GHz
<enzotib> cesco_zeta, allora puoi installare quella che vuoi
<cesco_zeta> allora facciamo così...io ora scarico la versione 12.10 desktop amd64.iso dal sito ufficiale di ubuntu, mi faccio la USB e provo a vedere se riesco a far partire il tutto da boot...
<cesco_zeta> sto preparando la chiavetta...quanto metto di persistenza?...sto usando il programma che mi avete consigliato...
<enzotib> cesco_zeta, quanto ti pare, tanto non credo che usarei la chiavetta oltre che per l'installazione
<cesco_zeta> no solo per l'installazione...va bene anche 10 tipo?...
<enzotib> sì
<cesco_zeta> ora ho fatto partire...nel caso non riuscissi ad accedere al boot non c'è altro modo per far partire linuxlive?...
<Ubuntu-Italia> Giorno
<Ubuntu-Italia> c'e nessuno per darmi una mano?
<Voxon> !qualcuno Ubuntu-Italia
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Voxon> fai la domanda
<Ubuntu-Italia> VMware-Workstation-Full-9.0.2-1031769.x86_64.bundle devo installare questo file dalla cartella Documeti
<Ubuntu-Italia> Documenti come faccio?
<Ubuntu-Italia> l'ho messo li siccome non so usare linux bene mi potete dare una mano?
<enzotib> Ubuntu-Italia, non è un programma dei repo, e presumibilmente l'hai scaricato illegalemente, quindi non c'è supporto
<Ubuntu-Italia> ma che' illegalmente l'ho preso dal sito
<Ubuntu-Italia> mi dite come faccio ad installare ora?
<enzotib> Ubuntu-Italia, ma non è un programma dei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<enzotib> !chat | Ubuntu-Italia
<ubot-it> Ubuntu-Italia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ubuntu-Italia> cime si chiama il canale wmware qui' su freenode?
<akis24> giorno
<akhilleus> buondì a tutti
<cesco_zeta> Il boot da USB non è supportato caspita...che programma uso per farci un cd ubuntu su un dvd RW?
<enzotib> cesco_zeta, se sei su windows, cerca su google
<cesco_zeta> si ma non c'è un programmino particolare con per creare le usb?...
<akhilleus> mi sa che siamo in 2 a me non parte usb con lubuntu da questo dannato packardbell!
<enzotib> cesco_zeta, hai appena detto che non puoi fare boot da usb, ho capito bene?
<cesco_zeta> si, quello che sto chiedendo è che siccome esiste Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.3.2 che mi avete suggerito, chiedevo se esiste un programma simile anche per fare un dvd
<enzotib> cesco_zeta, non conosco
<cesco_zeta> tu usi da usb?
<enzotib> cesco_zeta, parli con me?
<cesco_zeta> si enzotib...scusa se non ho messo il nome all'inizio...
<enzotib> cesco_zeta, quando faccio qualche installazione la faccio sempre da usb, sì
<akhilleus> enzotib ieri ho preso un imedias packardbell ma l'usb con lubuntu 12.10 non parte nonostante avvii
<enzotib> cesco_zeta, e a meno che il computer non sia notevolmente vecchio, mi pare strano che non supporti il boot da usb
<cesco_zeta> ma come mai la mia scheda madre non supporta usb?...è nuova...
<akhilleus> nn parte installazione
<enzotib> akhilleus, ma riuscite ad entrare nel bios?
<akhilleus> si si
<akhilleus> il mio
<akhilleus> problema è forse lubuntu che non avvia il monitor full hd
<akhilleus> magari parte l'installazione ma non vedo
<akhilleus> ho abilitato boot
<akhilleus> e poi premo f12 ma schermata nera!
<enzotib> akhilleus, controlla la usb, o rifalla
<enzotib> !md5 | akhilleus
<ubot-it> akhilleus: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<akhilleus> magari c'è 1 derivata lxde come lubuntu?
<akhilleus> con gmome2
<akhilleus> ?
<oscarone> salve come mai non riesco a visualizzare i video su youtube nononstante flash aggiornato?
<puch80> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<puch80> ho installato ubuntu ma al riavviare del pc mi chiede login: e password, e mi so blocca e non va piu avanti
<daniele-jesi> ciao a tutti
<daniele-jesi> posso disturbare qualcuno per un problema con ubuntu?
<puch80> anch'io sto chiedendo aiuto...ma non so come fare!
<daniele-jesi> si vede se sono connesso?
<enzotib> puch80, e tu hai inserito username e password?
<enzotib> !chiedi | daniele-jesi
<ubot-it> daniele-jesi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<daniele-jesi> si
<daniele-jesi> grazie
<enzotib> !enter | daniele-jesi
<ubot-it> daniele-jesi: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<daniele-jesi> ho un portatile acert travelmate e non mi funziona la scheda wireless, ho trovato molte risposte su molti forum ma nessuna di esse mi ha funzionato, se installo opensuse mi funziona ma io voglio usare ubuntu in questo momento sto shattando dal portatile con il cavo eternet
<enzotib> daniele-jesi, iwconfig, vediamo che esce
<daniele-jesi> irda0     no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.
<enzotib> daniele-jesi, la prossima volta su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | daniele-jesi
<ubot-it> daniele-jesi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> daniele-jesi, ora, sudo rfkill list
<daniele-jesi> ha funzionato la prova di paste ?
<daniele-jesi> fatto
<enzotib> daniele-jesi, no, devi mettere qui il link della pagina
<daniele-jesi> ok
<daniele-jesi> fatto il kill
<daniele-jesi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724102/
<enzotib> daniele-jesi, ok, questo l'avevo già visto, ora l'altro comando
<daniele-jesi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724106/
<enzotib> daniele-jesi, lsb_release -a
<enzotib> daniele-jesi, senza che te lo dico, sempre su pastebin
<daniele-jesi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724110/
<enzotib> daniele-jesi, lspci
<daniele-jesi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724114/
<enzotib> !broadcom | daniele-jesi
<ubot-it> daniele-jesi: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<enzotib> daniele-jesi, hai già visto questa guida?
<enzotib> mi devo allontanare, torno tra un po'
<daniele-jesi> ok la provo
<Guest89281> Ciao a tutti volevo farvi una domanda, ho sentito che linux sta fallendo... è mai possibile ?
<Guest89281> ?
<enzotib> !fail
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fail'
<a7x> rotfl enzotib
<spada> qualche uno sa dirmi erchè l'effetto grafico del mouse di compiz non mi funziona??
<enzotib> effetto grafico del mouse? ma le sapete tutte?
<a7x> enzotib, e poi non hanno pazienza
<enzotib> a7x, eh, so' problemi
<akhilleus> nulla da fare lubuntu non parte
<akhilleus> forse serve il cavo non hdmi
<akhilleus> potete aiutarmi????
<akhilleus> non riesco ad avviare dal boot lubuntu
<akhilleus> è 1 cd che funzione negli altri pc
<akhilleus> dopo che parte  e mi chiede prova senza installare ho una schermata nera
<akhilleus> dovuta probabilmente a questo monitor full hd
<krabador> probabilme
<krabador> akhilleus, all'avvio manda l'opzione "nomodeset"
<akhilleus> non so quale sia nomodeset
<krabador> al menu' che ti appare in boot,
<krabador> ci sono una serie di opzioni
<krabador> tipo con f6
<krabador> akhilleus, se non va, devi provare le iso "alternate"
<akhilleus> cioè?
<akhilleus> provo
<akhilleus> di nuovo
<krabador> akhilleus http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.10/release/  le alternate
<SS_> salve ragazzi
<SS_> come faccio a togliere ubuntu e rimettere windows?
<akhilleus> non va
<akhilleus> se premo installa lubuntu  non va
<akhilleus> schermata nera
<akhilleus> se provo senza installare pure
<akhilleus> se premo f6
<akhilleus> non accade nulla
<SS_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akhilleus> spero alternate vada
<krabador> akhilleus, spulcia le varie f, c'è l'opzione nomodeset da selezionare.
<SS_> kabrador
<SS_> perchè nella dash non c'è gparted
<geronimo_> HEY
<geronimo_> CI SIETE?
<akhilleus> io ho 3 opzioni
<akhilleus> prova senza installare
<akhilleus> installa lubuntu
<akhilleus> e l'ultima non ricordo
<akhilleus> se mi spiaghi meglio magari
<PunkOdissey> SS_: basta che metti il cd nel computer e lo installi sopra
<PunkOdissey> ...
<akhilleus> le lingue non appaiono
<akhilleus> non appare nulla
<akhilleus> quella schermata di installazione nion esiste proprio
<akhilleus> nell'altro pc si
<akhilleus> mi sapete aiutare?
<akhilleus> o rinuncio?
<Nathan> hi
<ciaociao> salve...
<Guest4798> ho bisogno di un consiglio sull'installazione
<Guest4798> ho un pc con windows 8 e vorrei utilizzar eun secondo disco per installare ubuntu desktop
<enzotib> !chiedi | Guest4798
<ubot-it> Guest4798: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest4798> va bene, posso installare ubuntu desktop su un secondo disco di 100GB in dual boot con windows 8?
<enzotib> Guest4798, certo
<akis24> ciao
<Guest4798> come si configura il dual boot?
<enzotib> !installazione | Guest4798
<ubot-it> Guest4798: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest4798> su pentium 4core con 4GB ram posso installare la versione 64 bit?
<akis24> Guest4798: no
<Guest4798> il processore Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, viene indicato come 64bit perchè non posso utilizzare la versione 64 di ubuntu? è solo per AMD?
<a7x> no
<a7x> AMD64 è l'architettura che tu conosci come 64bit.
<a7x> Guest4798, per farla breve sul Q6600 puoi installare senza problemi la versione AMD64, cioè 64bit di ubuntu
<Guest4798> grazie!
<akis24> prima su pentium 4core...dopo ...il processore Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 evito inutili polemiche ..
<a7x> akis24, capita
<a7x> avresti dovuto intuire che pentium con 4 core non esistono
<a7x> :P
<a7x> anche se scrivvo pentium 4core boh
<a7x> :P
<URUS> domandina...
<URUS> come faccio ad identificare il proprietario di una scheda wifi da mac adress ?
<URUS> su che sono i primi tre byte giusto ?
<MrSetro> Ciao a tutti
<Matteo99> Ciao a tutti =) ho un problema: vorrei installare Kubuntu 12.04 LTS, ma non riesco a installarlo perchè richiede il pae... Ma non era non-pae di default su 12.04? Se posso come faccio a impostare il non-pae durante il boot del mio DVD? Grazie in anticipo =D
<cecco> ciao, kaffeine all'avvio con schermo nero, doppio click mouse e torna ok? qualche idea a proposito?
<cecco> S.O. lubuntu 12.10
<ceccog> ciao, problema con kaffeine su lubuntu 12.10: schermo nero all avvio ma con doppio click mouse torna tutto ok...
<fendo> Ciao volevo installare Ubuntu 12.04.2 64bit, ma vedo che il file iso è un ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso posso montarlo su un sistema con processore intel?
<enzotib> fendo, amd64 è per sistemi a 64 bit, non c'entra il processore
<enzotib> (cioè AMD non è la marca del processore)
<a7x> URUS, ci sono database online
<fendo> grazie per l'info, mi aveva tratto in inganno, penso sempre troppo all' HW :-( Grazie 1000. ;-)
<ceccog> ciao in problema con kaffeine su lubuntu 12.10
<ceccog> schermo nero all apertura del prg, ma che con doppio click mouse torna ok
<ceccog> .....grazie cmq, alla prossima
<URUS> a7x:  hai un link ?
<a7x> no, non riguarda questo canale
<URUS> a7x: sai che canale riguada ?
<URUS> cmq grazie
<a7x> canali di chat normali, qui si parla solo di ubuntu
<a7x> e supporto.
<URUS> ah ok quindi vado su ubunut-it-chat
<max230664> history fornisce una lista dei comandi digitati da terminale ma se volessi avere una lista di tutto comandi+risposte del terminale esiste un file che contiene tutto?
<vito59> ciao,qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a configurare amule in modo da avere id alto?
<albino> ciao! qualcuno è in ascolto?
<yehonal_> salve a tutti
<yehonal_> c'è qualcuno che ha mai installato ubuntu su un hard disk esterno alimentato esclusivamente dalla porta usb?
<krabador> yehonal_, usb 2.0
<krabador> yehonal_, che problema c'è?
<yehonal_> ho un problema con lo standby
<yehonal_> ci va tranquillamente in standby, ma quando ne deve uscire..cominciano i problemi, siccome l'hard disk viene spento durante lo standby
<krabador> yehonal_, appunto, evitalo
<krabador> yehonal_, l'unica cosa che puoi fare è, tra le opzioni di risparmio energetico
<krabador> è dire di non sospendere
<yehonal_> purtroppo ho bisogno della sospensione..pensavo piuttosto se esiste un modo per non far spegnere l'hard disk
<krabador> yehonal_, anche se ci fosse è probabile che le porte usb in sospensione smettano di erogare corrente
<krabador> yehonal_, quindi non risolverebbe
<enzotib> yehonal_, è un laptop?
<Yaya> ragazzi perchè non ho sulla dash gparted?
<Yaya> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<it-39> buonasera
<js__> ciao a tutti
<js__> ragazzi ho realizato un dvd con menu con dvdauthor, ho un unico problema... l'audio nel menu non si sente nel lettore ma testando la iso con xine fuziona tutto, qualcuno sa il xkè?
<akhilleus> Ho masterizzato una alternate di l ubuntu
<akhilleus> Adesso però non vedo lo splash originale prima Delllll installazione
<Andy__> Salve
<Andy__> qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi come mai dopo aver installato la versione 12.10 appare solo lo sfondo rosso?
<Andy__> grazie ugualmente
<sh0t> ragazzi salve
<sh0t> da qualche giorno su skype...mi è sparita l'icona della videocamera
<sh0t> sulle chiamate
<sh0t> cioè quando faccio le chiamate...
<sh0t> uso ubuntu
<sh0t> da che può dipendere?
<yaya> ragazzi linux non mi riconsce i dvd
<URUS> il lettore o il supporto dvd ?
<yaya> e che ne so
<yaya> inserisco i disci
<URUS> ?
<URUS> ahhha
<yaya> e manco mi compare a sinistra il simbolo!
<URUS> se hai un cd dentro o un dvd ti compare
<yaya> no
<yaya> non mi compare
<URUS> vai su computer e vedi se ti vede il lettore
<yaya> ma sto usando ubuntu mica WINDOWS
<URUS> loso
<URUS> risorse computer
<yaya> ok aspè
<yaya> perdona l'ignoranza
<yaya> ma dove è?
<URUS> che versione di ubuntu ha ?
<URUS> hai*
<yaya> 12.10
<URUS> mmm apri una cartella e cerca sul menu a sinistra (computer
<yaya> non c'è
<yaya> c'è dispositivi
<yaya> fylesystem
<URUS> prova
<yaya> ma cmq in un altro pc dove ho ubuntu mi compare a sinistra l'immagine del disco
<yaya> su questo no
<URUS> magari sono versioni diverse
<URUS> hai un cd inserito ?
<cristian> di solito si monta in automatico
<cristian> li dovresti avere in basso a sinistra
<cristian> a meno che non hai tilto i collegamenti sulla barra
<cristian>  poi bisogna vedere se so hd interni o esterni
<yaya__> connessione maledetta
<yaya__> possibili soluzioni al problema?
<cristian> vai su computer
<yaya__> dove è?
<cristian> click con il destro aggiungi collegamento
<yaya__> mi appare solo "nuovo documento"
<cristian> yaya__, io sono su kubuntu non ricordo bene il menu che hai
<cristian> yaya ma hai appena istallato
<yaya__> si cristian
<yaya__> ho installato ubuntu
<cristian> hai fatto aggiornamento
<yaya__> e su questo pc non mi legge i dischi
<yaya__> no
<yaya__> perchè mi saltano i driver video
<cristian> da terminale dai sudo apt.get update
<yaya__> no no
<cristian> poi apt-get upgrade
<yaya__> no no
<yaya__> li avevo fatti
<yaya__> e mi appariva lo schermo nero
<yaya__> e i driver video saltati
<cristian> che sceda video hai?
<yaya__> ho dovuto reinstyallare ubuntu
<yaya__> Nvidia
<cristian> a io ari su questo nonti posso essere di aiuto
<cristian> allora usa il gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian> cosi scegli quelli che vuoi e quelli che no
<URUS> installa ubuntu 12.04 lts
<yaya__> urus
<yaya__> ma c'è un comando per rimuovere completamente ubuntu da pc?
<cristian> yaya__, ma che hd sono
<URUS> formatta la partizione di ubuntu con gparted
<yaya__> ho solo ubuntu
<yaya__> ho tolto windows
<URUS> ?
<URUS> ma cosa vuoi fare ?
<yaya__> togliere ubuntu
<URUS> spiegati meglio a dove vuoi arrivare
<yaya__> e lasciare il pc senza sistema operativo
<URUS> si certo
<cristian> leva hd XD
<URUS> scarica gparted
<yaya__> lol
<yaya__> già fatto urus
<URUS> e crea le nuove table del hd
<yaya__> anzi urus
<URUS> aplica e non avrai niente di niente
<yaya__> risolvimi questo problema
<URUS> quale ?
<yaya__> perchè quando inserisco il disco di windows non me lo legge
<yaya__> ho impostato il bios
<yaya__> ho provato anche con un usb live bootable ma non la legge
<cristian> certo che non lo legge ha filesystem diversi lool
<yaya__> però
<yaya__> peroblema!
<yaya__> con gparted
<URUS> yaya__: per windows 7 devi usare win falsh
<cristian> dai 50% hd per windows e formatta in ntfs
<URUS> yaya__: non puoi usare unetbootin con windows
<yaya__> alt fermi tutti
<yaya__> fatemi spiegare meglio
<yaya__> avevo montato ubuntu live su usb
<yaya__> e tramite usb, usando gparted, avevo formattato lìintero hd
<yaya__> in ntfs
<raffaele111> ciao
<yaya__> però nonostante io inserissi il disco di windows
<yaya__> non andava
<cristian> yaya__, hai un po di confusione
<URUS> yaya__: hai masterizzato bene windows ?
<cristian> prima istalla windows e poi distro linux
<yaya__> si si
<yaya__> su un latro pc andava
<URUS> imposta bene il bios che pc hai ?
<yaya__> cristian non mi legge ne il disco di windows ne la usb live di win
<yaya__> aver
<URUS>  prova il boot veloce il mio è f12
<yaya__> acer
<yaya__> il bios è impostato bene
<yaya__> controllato 20 volte
<URUS> yaya__: installa windows da USB
<cristian> prova a forzarlo manualmente
<yaya__> già fatto urus
<yaya__> non mi legge la usb
<URUS> cosa cosa hai fatto la usb di windows ?
<URUS> yaya__:
<yaya__> si
<yaya__> ho sia il disco
<yaya__> sia la usb
<yaya__> provati entrambi bootable
<URUS> con cosa hai fatto la usb di windows
<yaya__> ma non li legge sto infame di pc
<cristian> le usb sensa sistema non funzionano sopratutto se so usb3
<yaya__> rufus
<yaya__> e inserendola in una latro pc l'ìinstaller di windows parte
<URUS> sul altro pc va la chiavetta ?
<URUS> controlla
<yaya__> si si
<yaya__> va beniossimo!
<yaya__> su questo non funge
<cristian> premi f5 all'avvio del pc
<URUS> yaya__: allora devi fare dal bios non hai impostato bene
<cristian> cosi gli di il boot di avvio
<yaya__> il bios è impostato giusto
<yaya__> le ho provate tutte
<yaya__> usb key+
<yaya__> usb fdd
<yaya__> usb hdd
<yaya__> tutte le opzioni
<yaya__> f5?
<cristian> si
<yaya__> mo provo
<cristian> forzi il boot manualmente cosi
<yaya__> 5 secondi e ti dico
<yaya__> non è successo niente
<URUS> entra nel bios
<URUS> ENTRA
<yaya__> ok
<yaya__> dai il tempo al pc di riavviarsi
<yaya__> e senza gridare
<yaya__> non sono down
<URUS> e cerca il sul menu BOOT
<yaya__> ci sono
<URUS> non grido e per sotto linear
<yaya__> vuoi sapere cosa ho messo per primo
<yaya__> ?
<URUS> si
<yaya__> 1) usb key
<yaya__> 2) usb hdd
<yaya__> 3)usb fdc
<URUS> ? ma sei dentro il bios ?
<yaya__> 4)usb cdRom
<URUS> sei sicuro ?
<yaya__> 5) ide cd
<yaya__> eh no! per finta
<yaya__> si non sono dislessico!
<URUS> nel bios non ce solo il menu dei boot
<yaya__> c'è information, main security, boot, exit
<URUS> prova su exit  cerca la vore restore default
<cristian> yaya che modello di potatile e
<URUS> voce*
<yaya__> acer 5920g
<yaya__> fatto urus.. ho rimesso i default
<URUS> io ho il 5720g
<URUS> ok riavvia e premi f12 alla comparsa del bios
<yaya__> ma così non è più impostata la partenza sulla chiavetta
<URUS> se ti funziona f12 lo imposti da la
<yaya__> con f12 non è successo nulla
<yaya__> per entrare nel bios io devo premere f2
<cristian> yaya
<URUS> entra nel bios sul menu boot
<cristian> vai in main
<URUS> segui cristian
<yaya__> ok aspè
<cristian> controlla la voce f12 boot menu
<yaya__> sono su main
<cristian> che impostazione ha
<URUS> cristian: azz è vero
<yaya__> non c'è nessuna voce f12 boot menu
<yaya__> ti dico le voci:
<yaya__> oltre ai soliti parametri
<yaya__> c'è
<yaya__> quiet boot : enable
<yaya__> power on display : auto
<yaya__> netwoork boot: enable
<yaya__> ah no lol
<yaya__> trovato!
<yaya__> xD
<yaya__> f12
<cristian> .... lol
<yaya__> eh ragazzi sono le 23:35 anche per me
<yaya__> è disabilitato!
<cristian> -.-
<yaya__> lo abilito?
<yaya__> abilito?
<cristian> che vorresti fare lasciarlo cosi
<cristian> -.-
<URUS> ahahha
<yaya__> tanto peggio di così
<yaya__> lol
<cristian> sata mode come e impostato
<yaya__> premuto
<yaya__> aspè
<yaya__> riavvio e ti dico
<cristian> non riavviare
<yaya__> troppo gtardi
<cristian> le modifiche vanno fatto tutte assieme poi riavvii
<cristian> -.-ù
<yaya__> sata mode AHCI mode
<yaya__> va bene?
<cristian> si puo andare
<cristian> tanto hai hd normale
<yaya__> riavvio dunque e premo f12
<cristian> voglio dire meccanico
<cristian> salva e riavvia
<cristian> ops salva e esci
<yaya__> alla scritta f12 compaiono 3 opzioni:
<cristian> cosa
<yaya__> 1) ide hdd: hitachi e bla bla bla
<cristian> ide hd primario
<cristian> devi selezionare la usb
<cristian> se te la vede
<yaya__> 2)ide cd: Hl-dt-st dvdram gsa
<cristian> quello e il dvd
<yaya__> mi avete fatto fare il resetn ovvio che ora è primario!
<cristian> non e un problema se e primario
<cristian> anzi lo deve essere
<yaya__> 3) pci bev: mba v9.4.5 slot 0800
<yaya__> che ca§§o è sta roba?
<yaya__> l'ultima opzioone intendo
<cristian> spe che vedo
<cristian> dovrebbe essere il lettroe di schede
<yaya__> vabbè
<cristian> allora
<yaya__> del boot con usb nessuna traccia!
<yaya__> solo queste 3 opzioni!
<cristian> da quello che ho capito non puo fare il boot da usb
<cristian> XD
<yaya__> già
<cristian> comunue la soluzione c'e
<yaya__> peccato che con ubuntu l'ho fatto
<yaya__> e l'ho istallato proprio da usb
<yaya__> ma vabbè
<yaya__> dimmi la solution!
<yaya__> pleae
<yaya__> plase
<yaya__> please!
<cristian> yaya stessa procedura come se creassi una penna usb
<cristian> ma invece di usare la classica penna usb
<cristian> devi usare un adattatore sd
<yaya__> O_O
<cristian> si puo fare io lo ho fatto
<yaya__> eh?
<yaya__> spiegati meglio
<cristian> pci bev: mba v9.4.5 slot 0800
<cristian> questo è il lettore schede
<yaya__> si poi?
<cristian> giusto
<cristian> hai un adattatore per questo adattatore
<yaya__> no
<cristian> o che formato di memory card legge
<yaya__> azz
<yaya__> questo non te lo so dire
<cristian> spe che te lo dico io
<yaya__> sd li legge
<yaya__> c'è scritto affincop all ingresso per la memory
<cristian> metti ubuntu su sd
<cristian> nulla di particolare
<yaya__> poi?
<cristian> poi fai il boot da pci bev: mba v9.4.5 slot 0800
<cristian> e installi
<yaya__> e cosa risolvo?
<yaya__> io devo mettere windows
<yaya__> non ubuntu
<cristian> mmm
<URUS> metti windows su sd
<cristian> dovrebbe andare uguale
<cristian> spe che ti dico il software da usare
<yaya__> cmq su multiboot
<yaya__> non c'era usb
<yaya__> per il fatto che
<URUS> wintoflsh uso io
<yaya__> la compaiono solo i primi 3
<yaya__> se io cambio l'ordine dal boot
<yaya__> anche li cambiano
<yaya__> non penso che il problema sia relativo alla sd
<URUS> yaya__: ma perche non puoi bottare da usb ?
<yaya__> non è che non posso botare
<yaya__> ho bootato mille volte
<yaya__> ma la chiavetta con windows bootable
<yaya__> non la legge
<yaya__> nemmeno il dvd
<yaya__> neinte
<URUS> MA USA WIN TO FLASH
<yaya__> invece l'latro pc le legge alla perfezione
<URUS> http://wintoflash.com/home/en/
<URUS> rifai la chiavetta con questo programma
<yaya__> stavo giusto leggendo urus
<yaya__> okok
<URUS> e me è sempre andata
<URUS> prima di installare
<URUS> windows
<yaya__> ok
<URUS> avvia con gparted e cancella tutto non creare partizioni
<yaya__> se rimanete collegati, 5 minuti che apro il pc con windows, faccio al chiavetta
<URUS> e riavvia da usb windows
<yaya__> e vi faccio sapere
<yaya__> urus cambio anche filesystem
<yaya__> metto ntsf
<URUS> yaya__: ahahha io sto quan fin doman mattina
<URUS> ?
<URUS> di cosa ?
<cristian> yaya__, leggi pvt
<URUS> della chiavetta ?
<URUS> la devi formattare  ma lo fa il programma fa tutto
<yaya__> intendo le paretizioni su linux
<yaya__> sono in un altra unità di allocazione
<yaya__> già che ci sono metto quella di windows
<yaya__> ntfs
<URUS> se non vuoi niente come avevi detto e poi vuoi installare windows
<URUS> da g parteg crea le table del hd
<URUS> e poi parti con la installazione di windows
<yaya__> ok ora ci provo
<yaya__> stacco
<yaya__> torno subito
<URUS> quando crei le table ti allimina tutto e tutte le partizioni
<cristian> URUS, io nonho capito che casino sta a fa XD
<URUS> cristian: ma non si spiegano quindi come fa uno ad aiutarli
<URUS> povero pc ahhahh :P
<yaya> ragazzi vi informo:
<yaya> allora non posso nemmeno smontare le partuizioni
<yaya> perchè sono in uso
<yaya> e ne tantomeno crerae una tabella
<yaya> quindi non posso applicare quel metodo
<yaya> se non facendo partire un live ubuntu da chiavetta
<yaya> in modo tale che le partizioni del pc non sono più in uso
<yaya> e quindi riuscire a smontarle e formattarke
<yaya> in ogni caso
<yaya> grazie cristian, grazie rufus per l'aiuto
<yaya> buona notte
<URUS> yaya: live di gparted
<akhilleus> Gentilmente chi mi aiuta ho combinato un fracasso e non riesco ad installare ubunt
<URUS> akhilleus: specifica un po
<akhilleus> Ho tolto Windows 8
<akhilleus> Adesso
<akhilleus> Ho un alternate
<akhilleus> L ubuntu
<akhilleus> Ma non so come
<akhilleus> Fare
<akhilleus> Posso scrivere
<akhilleus> Cionche appar
<URUS> ok ma hai un notebook ?
<URUS> akhilleus:
<akhilleus> No desktop
<akhilleus> Install
<akhilleus> L ubuntu
<akhilleus> Install expert mode
<akhilleus> Open install
<akhilleus> Check disii for defect
<URUS> cioe vuoi sapere come avviare il cd in quale malita ?
<akhilleus> Rescue a broken system
<URUS> modalita ?
<akhilleus> USB
<akhilleus> Voglio installare
<URUS> tu vuoi installare lubuntu giusto ?
<akhilleus> Si
<URUS> hai gia creato la pendrive diubuntu
<akhilleus> Ma nn riesco
<akhilleus> Magari mi aiuti
<URUS> non riesci a creare la chiavetta ?
<URUS> devi specificare cosa vuoi
<akhilleus> No e' fatta
<akhilleus> Quella
<URUS> non ho capito qual'è il tuo problemma
<akhilleus> Aiuto installazione
<akhilleus> Ho tolto Windows
<akhilleus> È non avvia più
<akhilleus> Questo
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-21
<Zenigata> ragazzi buona domenica a tutti!!!! ho un problema con il drver della scheda video che no mi permette di impostare la risoluzione dello schermo... qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare a vedere se è correttamente installato?
<akis24> buona domenica
<alex123> ciaoa tutti dovrei ripristinare un pc con ubuntu ma occorre sistemare lepartizioni prima con gparted e non so come fare
<alex123> sto scrivendoda 1 altro pc
<alex123> gparted é live su una usb
<alex123> magari gentilmente qualcuno mi aiuto per poi procedere?
<akis24> alex123: magari prima spiega cosa vuoi sistemare a toccare le partizioni .. non è salutare di solito
<alex123> le partizioni le ho già rovinatr
<alex123> e non parte +
<alex123> vorrei solo installare il sistema
<akis24> alex123: avevi anche win ?
<alex123> sisitolto
<alex123> etolto pure partizione  nascosta
<alex123> non so come fare
<alex123> ieri mi hanno detto di scaricare gparted su unausb
<alex123> e l'ho fatto ma troppo complicato
<alex123> cioè lo faccio pRTIRE MA POI
<alex123> scusa te il maisc
<akis24> alex123:  se devi solo installare ubuntu basta che da gparted assegni lo spazio che vuoi dare a ubuntu in ext4 e creare una partizione di swap
<alex123> aiutami ti prego
<alex123> voglio tutto in un disco
<alex123> qui sono fermo a selectkeymap from archlist
<akis24> alex123: ascolta se fai partire la live di ubuntu per installare basta che gli dici di usare tutto il disco e fa tutto da solo..
<alex123> poi don't touch jkyemap
<alex123> nn va
<alex123> aiutami qui se magari puoi
<akis24> alex123: ascolta se fai partire la live di ubuntu per installare basta che gli dici di usare tutto il disco e fa tutto da solo..
<alex123> quale keymap metto?
<akis24> alex123: qui si da' supporto su ubuntu e basta
<alex123> ok riprovo ubuntu
<alex123> aspetta
<alex123> mi dici solo se imedia s2870 x64 o x86?
<akis24> alex123:  se supporta 64 installa quella
<alex123> magari poi con ubuntu mi sistemi le partizioni
<alex123> in modo che uso intero disco?
<akis24> alex123: leggi bene quello che ho scritto prima con la live..
<alex123> nn parte proprio
<alex123> ti leggo cio' che appare
<alex123> gnu grub version 2.00-7ubuntu11
<alex123> minimal bash like etc etc
<akis24> alex123:  ma non devi ancora installare ?
<cristian_c> lol
<alex123> nonriesco
<alex123> neppure altri sistemi
<alex123> non so
<alex123> assurdo
<alex123> avrò cancellato tutto
<alex123> neppure windows 7 va
<alex123> ho tolto il secure boot come mi hanno spiegato qui
<alex123> ma non va
<alex123> per questo cercavo soluzioni diverse
<cristian_c> !enter | alex123
<ubot-it> alex123: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<akis24> ahhhh avevi win8 ?
<alex123> si edho cancellato lepartizioni
<alex123> sto creando unausb con ubuntu eprovo a vedere se risolviamo
<alex123> non parte dal boot
<alex123> non so xkè
<alex123> si è rovinato tutto
<alex123> potete aiutarmio almento su questo ubuntu???
<akis24> alex123: la devi formattare in fat32 e poi usare unebootin per installarci ubuntu su usb
<alex123> fatto manon va
<alex123> mkivede solo uefi st500dm002
<alex123> error nop boot disk hasbeendetected or the disk has failed
<akis24> alex123: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI dai una bella lettura qui
<alex123> ascolta non va
<alex123> se mi aiutate va bene altrimenti non so cosa fare
<akis24> alex123:  dovrei vedere anche io se aspetti..
<alex123> ho lasalute già che noin va mi basta quella
<alex123> il cd con ubuntu c'è la chiavetta pure ma non so + come fare
<alex123> dalboot purtroppo é abilitato solo il disco principale e se modifico l'ordine non cambia nulla
<akis24> alex123: aspetta che ci proviamo
<alex123> grazie di cuore
<cristian_c> alex123, qual'è il problema?
<cristian_c> alex123, che modello di pc?
<alex123> apackard bell imedias 2870
<alex123> sono sullepartizioni è partito ma con la live
<cristian_c> alex123, èun pc fisso?
<cristian_c> alex123, quindi, sei in live?
<alex123> si
<cristian_c> alex123, sudo fdisk -l
<alex123> no ho fatto installa ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> allora non sei in live
<alex123> ti spiego meglio
<alex123> x caso ho toccato nel bios qualcosa
<alex123> prima non partivanulla selezionava solo il disco e poi dava errore
<alex123> mi aiuti a sistemare sono nel tab delle partizioni
<alex123> faccio elimina ubuntu e reinstalla?
<alex123> o clicco su altro?
<cristian_c> alex123, dovrei vedere le tue partizioni
<cristian_c> !image | alex123
<ubot-it> alex123: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alex123> comela carico da qui?
<alex123> come dici tu dovrebbe fare tutto in automatico ma poi alla fine il problema sta secondo me che ho un errore nel bios
<alex123> ho messo pure load setup default mazero
<alex123> per adesso installa ho chiesto di usare l'intero disco e mi ha risposto che verranno cancellate 5 partizioni
<cristian_c> alex123, con uno screenshot
<cristian_c> alex123, partizionamento manuale
<alex123> annullo e provo a fare la foto
<alex123> però se consigli di sistemare con la live per me é= magari sistemo meglio!
<akis24> alex123:  segui quello che ti si dice .......
<alex123> ok ma non so come fare la foto conquesto vecchio pc
<akis24> alex123:  dalla live " cattura schermata " tenendo aperto gparted
<cristian_c> alex123, ma non sei in live
<cristian_c> alex123, hai scelto l'installazione
<alex123> sto aspettando
<alex123> che mi dite come fare x fare tutto in automatico
<cristian_c> alex123, è meglio se lo screenshot lo fai dalla live
<cristian_c> oppure con una foto
<alex123> ok provo
<cristian_c> si era disconnesso il server
<cristian_c> alex123, fatto?
<cristian_c> lol, è andato via
<pindol> ANNOSA DOMANDA spero sempre sia cambiato qualcosa.per vedere la rai su ubuntu 12/10 ?
<cristian_c> pindol, usi firefox?
<pindol> cristian_c, si
<pindol> firefox 20.0
<cristian_c> pindol, raismth
<pindol> cristian_c, lo scarico con ubuntu software center?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> pindol, estensione di firefox
<pindol> cristian_c, mi spieghi come si fa?
<cristian_c> pindol, non so se conosci le estensioni di firefox
<pindol> cristian_c, PURTROPPO sono ignorante in materia!
<akis24> pindol: apri credo strumenti sopra su firefox > componenti aggiuntivi e da li cerca
<akis24> il plugin in questione " raismth "
<akis24> pindol: oppure mettilo nella ricerca di google e ti porta li e poi lo installi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sul sito Extension di mozilla
<cristian_c> *Extensions
<pindol> akis24, ho fatto come dici installando il plugin raismth e funziona!!!! grazie  mille!!
<akis24> grazie a cristian_c ..
<akis24> comunque figurati :)
<pindol> cristian_c, ovviamente anche a cristian_c
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<utente9> salve a tutti
<utente9> ho un problema con la tastiera
<utente9> in pratica non la rileva
<utente9> o meglio ogni volta che avvio devo pigiare blocnum pe ri numeri
<jester-> utente9: a os avviato o al menu
<utente9> a os avviato
<jester-> utente9: non scrive o solo problema di blok num
<utente9> può essere xkè ha il connettore uello viola antico?
<alex___> ciao ragazzi avrei un problema...sto tentando di attivare l'hotspot dal mio computer ma non funziona mi potreste aiutare?
<jester-> alex___: funza se la scheda wifi lo supporta
<jester-> se non trasmette la va no
<alex___> la scheda wi fi funziona anche perchè la uso alcune volte per collegarmi dall ufficio dove lavoro
<jester-> alex___: è una cosa diversa
<alex___> però quando sono a casa ho bisogno che mi faccia da hotspot ad altri dispositivi tipo il mio smartphone o la ps3
<jester-> alex___: la scheda deve supportare il monitor mode
<jester-> alex___: metti su una ad-hoc e vedi che fa
<alex___> ho visto che l ad-hoc non funziona sui sistemi android...come faccio intanto a vedere se la scheda supporta il monitor mode?
<utente9> come risolvo per la tastiera????
<it-39> ciao a tutti
<utente9> posso sistemare la tastieera=????
<utente9> si può o no?
<utente9> non capisco+
<filippo> Ciao e buona domenica a tutti
<filippo> il mio Hardisk non funziona bene e su alcune porte USB non funziona
<jester-> filippo: è alimentato da presa?
<filippo> no, autoalimentato
<jester-> filippo: la usb non ce la fa, di solito gli had usb non alimentati hanno appunto due connettori
<w4x> ciao
<filippo> ed ora sta facendo un po' di rumore, mi da delle segnalazioni audio, dei beep a gruppi di 8, poi stacca e riprende nuovamente con i beep
<w4x> cosa è un "RF-Kill"?
<filippo> jester-, allora devo aprire l'hhd e vedere se riesco a trovare modo di alimentarlo?
<jester-> w4x: rfkill maneggia le wifi blutoot
<jester-> w4x: rfkill list da la laista e ti dice lo stato
<jester-> filippo: ha un solo connettore?
<filippo> si, una mini usb (usb-B ?)
<jester-> filippo: e forse il pc è debole
<filippo> cioè non alimenta il dovuto?
<jester-> filippo: la usb non passa abbastana energia
<filippo> jester-, coiè non alimenta il dovuto?
<jester-> abbastanza*
<filippo> jester-, ok, ok
<filippo> jester-, ora provo a collegarlo con il pc di mio padre e vediamo se nemmeno con quello va
<filippo> jester-, niente, non riesce a montarlo nemmeno da un altro PC anche se non da quegli avvisi sonori
<jester-> filippo: che sia un po ciucco?  portatile o pc
<filippo> il portatile non credo
<jester-> filippo: se hai un pc lo smonti e lo colleghi direttamente
<jester-> dovrebbe essere sata
<jester-> e controlli in che stato è
<filippo> jester-, è un hp 625 il portatile, dovrebbe andare no?
<jester-> filippo: serve un fisso per fare diretto
<jester-> o anche per provare da usb
<filippo> ora proverò, proma esperienza con hardware interno se non si esclude l'aggiunta della ram
<filippo> *prima
<jester-> portatile disolito non ha secondo hd
<filippo> jester-, io parlavo del fisso
<jester-> filippo: provato da usb sul fisso?
<filippo> si, ma il mio fisso è un po' fritto
<filippo> jester-, su varie porte ma niente
<jester-> se hai i connettori lo smonti e lo colleghi sulla piastra
<filippo> jester-, posso solo aprirlo e poi controllare con il PC aperto se c'è il connettore adatto
<jester-> filippo: serve il cavo per alimentarlo e quello per attaccarlo alla piastra
<filippo> jester-, allora devo cercare "i" connettori.
<filippo> jester-, vediamo che danno faccio :-)
<jester-> filippo: certo che si sarebbe come voler attaccare il ferro da stiro senza mettere la spina
<filippo> jester-, lol
<filippo> jester-, devo rimandare l'operazione a dopo. grazie
<Yaya> salve
<Yaya> che comando è sudo apt get install libssl-dev build-essential libsqlite-dev unrar ??
<jester-> Yaya: apt-get
<jester-> Yaya: installa la roba che hai scritto se è nei repo
<Yaya> ah ok
<Yaya> nei repo?
<jester-> !repo | Yaya
<ubot-it> Yaya: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<Yaya> per dare apt-get il pc deve avere per forza connesione ad inetrent?
<jester-> Yaya: certo, visto che scarica il necessario dal net
<Yaya> ook
<Yaya> però mi da un errore quando metto il programma
<Yaya> ora te lo metto su paste bin
<jester-> quale
<Yaya> questo http://pastebin.com/1EX2EA9E
<jester-> Yaya: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> Yaya: poi ridai il comando
<Yaya> okok...
<Yaya> fatto dato che mi piace sapere cosa faccio
<Yaya> a cosa serve il comando update?
<jester-> Yaya: che rilascio di ubuntu hai
<Yaya> a fare l'aggiornamente dei software sul reposity
<Yaya> ??
<Yaya> 12.10
<jester-> Yaya: dai quel comando
<jester-> ee vedi seda qualche errore
<Yaya> l'ho dato
<jester-> Yaya: sudo apt-get -f install
<Yaya> questo è il risultato
<Yaya> http://pastebin.com/vV1BdZm6
<jester-> Yaya: poi ridai il comando per installare
<Yaya> aspè ti disco cosa ho fatto
<Yaya> sudo apt-get update
<Yaya> sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> update aggiorna il database dei repo
<Yaya> ora devo ridare il comando di parteza?
<jester-> si
<Yaya> ti stimo!
<Yaya> funziona tutto!
<Yaya> spiegami una cosa... questo  sudo apt-get -f install a cosa serve?
<jester-> a schidare eventuali incrocchiamenti
<jester-> schiodare*
<Yaya> ok ti metto su pastebin il risultato
<Yaya> http://pastebin.com/CpdnLMXs è andato tutto a buon fine?
<jester-> Yaya: sudo apt-get upgrade che hai parecchi aggiornamenti
<Yaya> fatto
<Yaya> ma il comando sudo apt-get install libssl-dev build-essential libsqlite3-dev unrar è andato a buon fine?
<jester-> Yaya: dovresti averlo visto
<Yaya> lol
<Yaya> a me sembra di se
<Yaya> si*
<jester-> si ha fatto
<Yaya> okok...
<jester-> mo fai upgrade che hia 330 pacchetti arretrati
<Yaya> ora installo il programma che mi serve
<Yaya> ma quando scrivo make
<Yaya> mi usciva sempre un errore
<Yaya> ora te lo faccio vedere
<jester-> Yaya: pessima edea usare make se non sai cosa fai
<Yaya> so cosa faccio
<jester-> Yaya: cosa devi ibstallare
<Yaya> o almeno credo
<jester-> non penso
<Yaya> un programma open source
<jester-> quale
<jester-> che magari è nei repo
<Yaya> non lo è lol
<Yaya> di questo sono sicuro
<jester-> mistero
<Yaya> lol... l'ultima volta che ho detto il nome del programma, quello che mi stava spiegando i comandi di linux
<Yaya> ha smesso di aiutarmi iniziando a rompere le pa§§e
<jester-> !compilare | Yaya
<ubot-it> Yaya: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
 * Ryccardo dannoso… per la salute mentale a trovare a mano le librerie, spesso :D
<jester-> nota "rischiare e non è prevista assistenza su sorgenti compilati non sapendo che danni possono aver fatto
<Yaya> lol
<Yaya> vado a pranzo
<Yaya> cmq grazie jester
<Yaya> se ci sei a dopo :)
<MrBoh> ciao ragazzi, sono nuovo di Ubuntu. volevo aggiungere la tastiera onscreen (OnBoard) nella distro della communty alle apps d'avvio sistema
<MrBoh> dove si trova l'eseguibile?
<Ryccardo> se sai il suo nome, lo trovi con `which {comando}`
<jester-> MrBoh: di solito sono in /usr/bin
<Ryccardo> se sai il nome del pacchetto… 2 secondi che ti trovo il comando
<MrBoh> ok grazie
<Ryccardo> dpkg -L nome.pacchetto
<MrBoh> aspè com'è il suffisso su linux?
<MrBoh> exe è windows, ,,, ma su linux?
<Ryccardo> non c'è, generalmente
<Ryccardo> ma in teoria lo sono tutti
<MrBoh> spè che sta sfrullando un attimo a far la lista..
<Ryccardo> se un file è da considerarsi un programma (cioè "eseguibile direttamente") lo fa il permesso +x, ma anche avere quello non implica che sia un programma o viceversa
<MrBoh> sarò sincero, non ti capisco, anche xché per ora non ho messo nemmeno una linea di comando e manco so dove stia il terminale
<MrBoh> io sono su ubuntu
<MrBoh> ho premuto in alto a dx "Applicazioni di avvio"
<MrBoh> sto cercando nelle cartelle OnBoard
<MrBoh> per avviarla automaticamente
<MrBoh> ... tutti sti comandi non li conosco
<enzotib> MrBoh, Ctrl-Alt-r
<enzotib> uhm
<enzotib> MrBoh, Ctrl-Alt-t, mi correggo
<Ryccardo> /usr/bin/onboard vedo
<MrBoh> ok grazie: provato e funziona
<MrBoh> ... e ora volevo aggiungere anche NixNote
<MrBoh> ma quello non fa
<MrBoh> perdonatemi ma vengo da 20 anni di winzozz, 10 di Mac... 2 gg di Linux
<MrBoh> :D
<Ryccardo> beh, anche osx è un unix-like
<Ryccardo> anche se credo non abbia usato molto il terminale :D
<MrBoh> si infatti si assomigliano, ma non ho mai usato il terminal su Mac OSX
<MrBoh> :D
<Ryccardo> prova ad aprire un terminale
<Ryccardo> se hai il menu classico sta sotto Accessori, in unity credo basti cercare
<enzotib> se hai unity, che è il default, niente menu, Ctrl-Alt-t e si apre il terminale
<MrBoh> ok :) aperto
<MrBoh> e ora? :P
<Ryccardo> enzotib: wow, geniale
<enzotib> Ryccardo, geniali i creatori di unity?
<Ryccardo> prova a scrivere, senza virgolette: `which nixnote`
<Ryccardo> enzotib: visto quanto ciuccia in prestazioni non troppo… beh sempre meglio di kde 4 :~
<MrBoh> funziona :)
<Ryccardo> ti ha detto qualcosa?
<enzotib> Ryccardo, da quando c'è unity mi sono spostato prima su lxde e poi su xfce
<MrBoh> si, la cartella
<MrBoh> ;)
<MrBoh> ps: posso decidere all'avvio
<MrBoh> in quale desktop infilarla?
<MrBoh> uno dei 4 riquadri
<Ryccardo> MrBoh: ottimo, adesso sai dov'è… come avevo detto il `which` trova la posizione di un programma
<MrBoh> :) vi spiego, sto facendo di questo pc con linux il mio Home Dashboard, quindi c'avrà skype, nixnote per la spesa e la gestione casalinga, excel su un altro riquadro..
<MrBoh> (grazie Ryccardo)
<MrBoh> ora devo andare
<MrBoh> ci aggiorniamo cmq
<MrBoh> ciao
<akhilleus> buon pm
<akhilleus> come visualizzo la ram sul mio pc?
<g1ann191> ragazzi non è che si potrebbe lasciare sul sito il download della versione 11.04 ?
<Ryccardo> eh, è che non credo ci siano più nemmeno i repo
<g1ann191> perchè con le altre devo fare per forza il cd o la pennetta usb, sennò il pc mi da un errore mentre lo installo con deamon tool
<enzotib> g1ann191, spe che chiedo :)
<g1ann191> grazie
<enzotib> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<g1ann191> in giro poi lo trovo, solo che volevo prenderlo dal sito ufficiale
<g1ann191> grande
<g1ann191> grazie mille ;)
<enzotib> g1ann191, scherzavo, eh, non è che dall'italia gestiamo sti siti
<enzotib> però quel link ti può essere utile
<g1ann191> si si visto
<g1ann191> l avevo messo tempo fa linux
<g1ann191> poi lo tolsi che a casa nessuno lo sa usare
<g1ann191> e ora siccome hanno un altro pc lo rimetto, solo che mi dava un errore nell installazione, invece questo non mi dava problemi, lo metto e poi farà l aggiornamento
<g1ann191> spero sia in italiano xD
<cristian> ciao
<Yaya> esiste un comando per verificare se l'installazione di un programma è avvenuta con successo?
<cristian> ?
<Yaya> perchè quel punto di domanda?
<cristian> riscontrato problemi
<enzotib> Yaya, se non ti ha dato errori, è avvenuta con successo
<Yaya> si lo so
<Yaya> nel senso
<cristian> e se mancano dipendenze te lo specifica
<Yaya> sudo make install non ha dato nessun errore
<Yaya> quindi è installato correttamente?
<enzotib> Yaya, ahhhh
<enzotib> ma parli di cose compilate!
<Yaya> yep
<cristian> Yaya, hai visto se c'era un redme
<enzotib> Yaya, e allora 1) non è argomento di questo canale 2) sei sicuro che non era già disponibile un pacchetto?
<Yaya> vabene prossima volta chieda sulla chat
<Yaya> ciao
<akis24> ciao
<cristian> scusate ho uno strano problema su kubuntu
<cristian> ho notato che quando spengo e riaccendo il pc non si attiva la connessione wifi
<cristian> per farlo sono costretto a riavviare il pc
<cristian> rimane semre attiva la connessione lan
<cristian> ma il cavo non è collegato
<Ryccardo> se sai risolvere il problema con dei comandi c'è sempre /etc/rc.local
<Ryccardo> ma spesso i problemi di rete si possono risolvere in altro modo
<enzotib> cristian: usi mai la lan?
<cristian> no
<cristian> anche se è un fisso è collegato in wifi alla mia rete casalinga
<enzotib> allora cancella la connessione lan in nm
<enzotib> poi dipende se direttamente o no hai giocato con il file interfaces
<cristian> enzotib, non ho toccato nulla
<cristian> 07:05.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9227 Wireless NetworkAdapter (rev 01)
<enzotib> cristian: parlavo della lan
<|gonzo|> caspita, con l'audio in mute l'autonomia della batteria aumenta di 1 ora :O
<|gonzo|> quante ostie ancora oggi con l'autonomia batteria sul pinguino
<enzotib> bella questa
<|gonzo|> ops, pensavo di essere in chat, sorry
<akhilleus> http://imagebin.org/254861
<akhilleus> come risolvo?
<markx107> eeee
<markx107> ERROR: The kernel header file        '/lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/build/linux-source-3.5.0/include/linux/ve        rsion.h' does not exist.  The most likely reason for this is that the        kernel source files in        '/lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/build/linux-source-3.5.0' have not been        configured.
<markx107> ho un problema nell'installare i driver nvidia 190
<markx107> mi dice che devo configurare il kernel
<Ryccardo> eh
<Ryccardo> l'hai aggiornato a mano il kernel?
<markx107> no
<Ryccardo> non sapevo che adesso ci fosse il 3.5 ufficiale
<markx107> 3.5.0-17-generic
<markx107> io uso questo
<Ryccardo> sì beh, il concetto è che non ci sono gli header nel posto giusto
<markx107> ma forse cè un problema con la corrispondenza degli headers
<Ryccardo> e visto che usi un kernel "della distribuzione" sono spesso in un pacchetto a parte
<markx107> ii  linux-headers-3.5.0-17                3.5.0-17.28                             all          Header files related to Linux kernel version 3.5.0 ii  linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic        3.5.0-17.28                             amd64        Linux kernel headers for version 3.5.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP ii  linux-headers-generic                 3.5.0.17.19                             amd64        Generic Linux kernel headers
<Ryccardo> che è installato :ı
<markx107> forse i driver vecchi 190 non vanno con i  nuovi 3.5.0-17-generic???
<Ryccardo> possibile, ma spero proprio che almeno abbiano previsto un errore più specifico
<markx107> in pratica se installo i nuovi  non hoerrori
<markx107> quale pacchetto??
<Ryccardo> il linux-headers per la versione appunto
<cristian_c> ciao
<vlt> Ciao
<cristian_c> da qualche tempo, se digito: pavucontrol in un terminale , appare una finestra contenente il seguente messaggio:
<cristian_c> Connection to PulseAudio failed. Automatic retry in 5s                                             In this case is likely because PULSE_SERVER in the Environment/X11 Root Window Properties or default-server in client.conf is misconfigured.                                     This situation can also arrise when PulseAudio crashed and left stale details in the X11 Root Window.       If this is the case, then PulseA
<cristian_c> Come potrei risolvere?
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<energizer_> Buonasera, avrei bisogno di dei consigli: devo spostare il filesystem e la home di ubuntu 12.10 da una chiavetta usb a una chiavetta usb compact flash. ma nn ci riesco ho provato oa seguire dei tutorial ma sempre senza successo. avete dei consigli? grazie
<akhilleus> Seta
<cristian_c> enrgizerpuoi clonare
<cristian_c> energizer_, puoi clonare la partizione
<energizer_> si lo ho letto difatti ho scricato g4l-v0.44.iso lo ho masterizzato su disco ma non funziona prima mi dice che non riesce a montare il dvd perchè è già montato... quindi lo ho masterizzato da clic destro su file e poi scrivi su disco ma da boot non mi parte.
<energizer_> ho provato da terminale il comando dd ma mi dice "permesso rifiutato"...
<cristian_c> energizer_, magari dd va usato con sudo
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> !dd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dd'
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !backup | energizer_
<ubot-it> energizer_: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<cristian_c> uhm
<Guest75928> qualcuno on line?
<URUS> Guest75928: si
<Guest75928> ciao urus
<URUS> Guest75928: ciao
<Guest75928> sto testando xchat
<Guest75928> mi pare che funzioni anche se ho dei ritardi
<URUS> bravo io non lo so usare uso diretamente da quello di mozilla
<Guest75928> ma ora sembrano passati
<Guest75928> ah
<Ryccardo> io lo usavo, me lo ricordo abbastanza
<Guest75928> sto lavorando su 2 macchine contemporaneamente
<Guest75928> no è abbastanza buono
<Guest75928> il 25 esce la 13.04?
<URUS> Guest75928: è gia uscito ubuntu 13
<Guest75928> e uscita?
<URUS> io l'avevo ascaricata una settimana fa
<Ryccardo> già, l'ho vista nei repo prima
<Guest75928> no
<Guest75928> ancora sul sito danno la 12.04
<Guest75928> io ho la 13.04 ma l'ho con un update forzato
<URUS> Guest75928: http://www.chimerarevo.com/ubuntu-13-04-novita-download/
<Guest75928> esco che ho il cane che mi sta smaniando per uscire
<Guest75928> ti saluto una buona domenica
<raffaele111> salve
<raffaele111> ci sei ?
<URUS> ?
<raffaele111> booo
<cristian_c> raffaele111, ?
<raffaele111> cerco qualcuno che mi aiuti a cercare una distribuzione per non vedenti
<cristian_c> raffaele111, ok
<cristian_c> raffaele111, in realtà, una distribuzione in quanto tale non esiste, ma ci sono vari strumenti e programmi utili
<cristian_c> raffaele111, c'è una pagina wiki apposita
<cristian_c> raffaele111, se vuoi, la posto
<raffaele111> ok
<raffaele111> ho letto da qualche parte che esiste una versione " bright . . . con orca che assiste nell'installazione
<cristian_c> raffaele111, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/TecnologieAssistive
<cristian_c> raffaele111, non ne sono a cooscenza
<cristian_c> *conoscenza
<krabador> raffaele111, questa https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Linux_for_the_blind permette di essere installata con l'assistente vocale
<raffaele111> gentilissimi , ho copiato il link domani provo . . . ancora  grazie . ciao .
<krabador> raffaele111, aspetta , anche ubuntu puoi installarla con orca, a patto che , quando mandi il cd in boot, riesci a fare dei passaggi
<raffaele111> krabador . . . uso jaws di freedomscentific   . . . mi picerebbe avvinarmi a LINU vediamo che succede . . . okokokok ciao .
<it-39> ciao
<a7x> LINU
<cristian_c> lol
<URUS> it-39: a7x: ciao
<Stefacus> salve
<Stefacus> ho bisogno si supporto =)
<jester-> !chiedi | Stefacus
<ubot-it> Stefacus: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Stefacus> ok
<Stefacus> allora,ho un ACER aspire one happy non avendo il lettore CD,voglio installare ubuntu versione 12.10 su USB attraverso unetbootin. Dopo aver installato tutto riavvio il sistema windows 7 starter e non parte il boot di ubunt. Cosa devo fare?
<jester-> Stefacus: devi fare boot da usb
<Stefacus> ma non so come
<jester-> dovresti avere menu di boot da un tasto FX
<jester-> oppure con usb colegata devi settare il bios
<Stefacus> si ci vado ma non trovo l' opzione
<Stefacus> trovo solo windows 7 e basta
<jester-> Stefacus: opzione di cosa
<Ryccardo> sugli acer mi pare sia tab da premere
<Stefacus> non ci ho provato con il tasto tab
<jester-> Stefacus: o esc o F2 o F6 ma lo dice alla prima schrmata di solito
<Stefacus> ma con F2
<Stefacus> si
<jester-> o guarda il man del pc
<Stefacus> infatti dice di premre F2
<jester-> Stefacus: xon F2 esce il menu di scelta?
<Stefacus> SI
<Ryccardo> con f2 apri il bios mi pare
<Stefacus> si ma non trovo il bios di ubuntu
<jester-> Ryccardo: non sono tutti uguali
<jester-> Stefacus: il bios è del pc non di ubuntu
<Stefacus> si è vero
<jester-> Stefacus: F2 mentre fa il boot cosa ti da
<jester-> Stefacus: logico che devi avere la penna attaccata
<Stefacus> P.S prometto che del campo non me ne intendo molto. Ritornando a noi mi da solo un menu con le seguenti opzioni: Windows 7 e sotto tutto windows dyanostic system
<jester-> Stefacus: dovrebbe dare scelt di hd e usb
<jester-> F2 allora è il ripristiono, prova con tab e poi con f6
<Stefacus> no invece non la da jester
<Stefacus> ok
<Ryccardo> mi sa che vai nel boot manager di win7, non nel selettore disco di avvio
<Stefacus> si
<jester-> è il ripristino
<Stefacus> vado
<Stefacus> li
<Stefacus> infatti sopra ce scritto quello
<Ryccardo> sì, non va bene
<Stefacus> ok grazie di tutto
<Stefacus> mo provo
<jester-> non è F2
<Stefacus> se nel caso nn va rivengo da voi
<Ryccardo> ma inizi a premerlo subito appena acceso il pulsante o aspetti un attimino?
<jester-> Stefacus: hai preparato la partizione per linux?
<Stefacus> si
<Stefacus> tutto pronto jester
<Stefacus> ho seguto la guida di ubuntu wiki
<jester-> allora trova il tasto Fx
<jester-> o tab
<Stefacus> ok
<jester-> o esc
<Stefacus> comunque ryccardo premo il tasto F2 subito dopo aver visto la schermata di ACER
<jester-> f2 è il ripristino, va minga ben
<Stefacus> cioè la schermata con scritto ACER
<Stefacus> OK
<Ryccardo> googlando un po' pare che sia F12, sai il modello preciso?
<Stefacus> si
<Stefacus> sel pc
<Stefacus> è ACER ASPIRE ONE HAPPY
<jester-> Stefacus: il cdrom non ce l'ha o è rotto
<Stefacus> non ce l' ha
<Ryccardo> allora, pare che prima di poter aprire il menu (f12) bisogni attivarlo nel bios
<Stefacus> in che senso
<Ryccardo> il bios si apre con f2 ma devi iniziare a premere a raffica appena lo accendi
<Ryccardo> poi scorri con le frecce nella pagina boot e c'è proprio un'opzione boot menu
<Stefacus> quindi
<Stefacus> devo premere F2 e poi F12
<Ryccardo> spegni tutto
<ram_> sera a tutti
<Stefacus> OK
<Ryccardo> accendi premendo molto velocemente f2 e si apre il bios
<ram_> come visualizzo marca e modello di ram su ubuntu?
<Stefacus> Ok
<Ryccardo> da lì vai nella pagina boot, da lì puoi attivare il menu… salvi e riavvii, poi puoi attivarlo accendendo premendo F12
<ram_> se é possibile da terminale sapere la ram in dotazione
<Stefacus> si ma io ho tentato a premere F2 e mi sono apparse solo due opzioni sopra tutto WINDOWS 7 e sotto tutto WINDOWS DYANOSTIC SISTEM
<Ryccardo> ram_: prova /proc/meminfo
<Ryccardo> Stefacus: prova a premere un po' prima
<Stefacus> Ok
<Stefacus> tento
<Stefacus> esco un attimo
<Stefacus> dalla chat
<ram_> http://imagebin.org/254886
<Stefacus_> sono tornato
<Ryccardo> ram_: visto? :)
<ram_> no ho dato un altro comando
<Stefacus_> ryccardo non lo riesco a prendere al momento giusto
<ram_> lshw
<Ryccardo> Stefacus_: hai il manuale del pc? sarebbe l'unico modo per essere sicuri al 100% che il tasto sia quello…
<Stefacus_> ce lo fatta
<cri> ciao
<Stefacus_> ryccardo
<Ryccardo> bene, bene!
<Stefacus_> sono entrato nel windows boot manager!
<Stefacus_> che devo fare
<Ryccardo> uff, non va bene quello
<Stefacus_> noooo! allora provo con altri tasti?
<Ryccardo> aspetta che ho trovato le istruzioni, cerco come si fa
<Ryccardo> uff, non dicono una mazza
<Ryccardo> solo F2 per andare sul bios
<Stefacus_> allora tanto vale tentare con vari tasti
<Ryccardo> ma appunto prova a premere molto a raffica mentre con l'altra mano lo accendi, hai molto poco tempo
<ram_> mi dite le caratteristiche della mia ram,il comando????
<URUS> ciao ragazzi di cosa si parla ?
<ram_> ne trovo infiniti ma quale scelgo?
<Stefacus_> ryccardo ho provato di tutto pure msconfig e poi informazioni boot ma niente
<Ryccardo> o.o
<Ryccardo> un'utility di windows non ti può aiutare
<Stefacus_> bo 0.0
<Ryccardo> quasi quasi direi di togliere l'hard disk per non farlo avviare, ma sugli acer devi smontare tutto il coperchio per arrivarci :D
<Stefacus_> D=
<URUS> Stefacus_: Ryccardo: ragazzi ma qual'è il problemma ?
<Ryccardo> ha un acer one happy e non riusciamo a trovare i tasti per bios e avvio da usb
<krabador> f2, canc, f10 ?
<URUS> hai provato a tenere premuto f12 ?
<Stefacus_> no
<Stefacus_> è l unico
<Stefacus_> me lo sn dimenticato
<URUS> il mio acer fa con il f12
<Stefacus_> ok
<URUS> altrimenti devi entrare nel bios e abilitare la opzione di f12 al avvio
<URUS> la trovi sotto main
<Ryccardo> eh, quello che avevo detto
<Ryccardo> ma premendo f2 arriva nel boot manager di windows
<Stefacus_> niente
<Stefacus_> si
<Stefacus_> con F2
<Stefacus_> arrivo al boot manager di windows
<krabador> Stefacus_, che tasti hai provato fino ad adesso?
<Stefacus_> F1 f2 f3 f4 f5 f6 f7 f8 f9 f10 f11 f12
<URUS> Stefacus_: esc e canc ?
<Stefacus_> no
<krabador> Stefacus_, del
<URUS> non riesci proprio ad entrare nel bios ?
<Stefacus_> no .-.
<krabador> Stefacus_, spegni e quando riaccendi, premi ripetutamente del
<krabador> ovvero canc
<Stefacus_> ok
<Stefacus_> ho premuto f10
<Stefacus_> è mi sono ritrovato su modifica opzioni di avvio
<krabador> Stefacus_, quello ti fa partire in quell'occasione il pc dalla periferca selezionata
<krabador> non è un'impostazione permanente
<Stefacus_> quindi nn è buona
<krabador> Stefacus_, dipende da cosa devi fare
<krabador> Stefacus_, non conviente essere introversi.
<Stefacus_> ok
<Stefacus_> comunque non sembra essere il giusto tasto
<krabador> Stefacus_, vuoi spegare che cosa devi fare?
<krabador> se devi entrare nel bios non è il giusto tasto
<krabador> se devi far partire qualcosa in usb o in cd , tipo una live , va bene
<Stefacus_> si devo fare quello
<Stefacus_> pero in usb
<Stefacus_> attraverso unetbootin
<krabador> allora
<krabador> hai la penna pronta?
<Stefacus_> si
<krabador> perfetto
<Stefacus_> tutto pronto
<krabador> spegni quel pc
<krabador> inserisci la penna
<Stefacus_> fatto
<Stefacus_> ok
<krabador> accendi ed premi continuamente f10
<Stefacus_> ok
<krabador> li' potrai scegliere la penna
<krabador> se è stata fatta correttamente, partirà
<krabador> altrimenti ti si bloccherà.
<Stefacus_> mi trovo su modifica opzioni di avvio
<Stefacus_> ma non succede niente
<krabador> che cosa leggi?
<Stefacus_> modifica opzioni di avvio di windows per: windows 7        percorso:   \windows\system32\winload.exe     partizione:  4    disco rigido: 6ec
<Stefacus_> disco rigido: 6ec4012a
<Stefacus_> ecco è tutto
<krabador> Stefacus_, non c'entra niente
<Stefacus_> quindi è quello sbagliato
<krabador> Stefacus_, hai provato all'accensione a premere continuamente canc?
<Stefacus_> si
<Stefacus_> anche
<Stefacus_> ma mi trovo su windows boot manager
<_matteo_> di cosa parlate ?
<krabador> Stefacus_, devi fare come se stessi giocando ad uno sparatutto
<Stefacus_> ok
<Stefacus_> quindi a una specie di fps
<krabador> Stefacus_, i tasti per l'accesso al bios, nella media sono f2, esc, f12, canc
<Stefacus_> esc non lo ho provato
<_matteo_> Stefacus_, che computer ?
<krabador> f9 o f10 per il boot
<Stefacus_> Acer aspire one happy
<Stefacus_> ok
<Guest80634> non riesco a visualizzare video!
<_matteo_> se non ricordo male acer usa l'F11
<Stefacus_> ok
<_matteo_> cmq non fare "reboot"
<Guest80634> come faccio?
<krabador> _matteo_, l'acer, come tutti, ne usa diversi
<Guest80634> vorrei visualizzare dei video ma non riesco
<Stefacus_> no f11 no
<krabador> Guest80634, di che sistema stai parlando
<Guest80634> ubuntu
<krabador> quale?
<Guest80634> ubuntu 12.04
<_matteo_> Stefacus_, hai spento e riacceso
<Stefacus_> si
<_matteo_> mhm
<_matteo_> allora , come diceva krabador
<Guest80634> http://www.xvideos.com/video4284268/248    È STRANO MA MI SERVE COME FARLO ANDARE
<_matteo_> via di cattiverie
<Guest80634> scusate il maisc
<krabador> Guest80634, per favore.
<_matteo_> io di solito al boot stricio tutte i tasti funzione :)
<_matteo_> sembra un depravato :D
<Guest80634> dai per favore che cosa devo installare
<Stefacus_> ok =) tento come un drogato
<_matteo_> se al boot vedi il logo prova TAB o ESC
<_matteo_> dovrebbe farti avere un lampo in cui vedere le funzioni
<krabador> Stefacus_, la schermata di accensione con il logo, non ti dice nulla sotto a sinistra?
<Stefacus_> si
<krabador> Stefacus_, cosa?
<Guest80634> mi aiutate?
<Stefacus_> F2 setup
<_matteo_> :D
<_matteo_> quindi
<_matteo_> e non ti funziona ?
<krabador> Stefacus_, allora è f2
<Stefacus_> si ma mi trovo su windows boot manager
<krabador> Stefacus_, e o non lo premi bene, oppure ci stai prendendo in giro
<_matteo_> Stefacus_, ma il computer ha uefi ?
<Stefacus_> non so che dirvi
<Stefacus_> a questo punto
<krabador> Stefacus_, scusami, sotto al portatile ti dice il modello preciso, postalo
<Stefacus_> ok
<Guest80634> impossibile caricare mplayer plug-in is now gecko-mediaplayer 1.0.6.
<Guest80634> che errore é?
<Stefacus_> Aspire One happy2-N57DQb2b
<Stefacus_> comunque ragazzi a sto punto ditemi un modo diverso di installazione
<Guest80634> fetentone tu mi aiuti almeno?
<Guest80634> impossibile caricare mplayer plug-in is now gecko-mediaplayer 1.0.6.
<Guest80634> ti prego
<Fetentone> Guest80634, http://package-import.ubuntu.com/diffs/gmtk
<krabador> Stefacus_, se non riesci a far partire il supporto usb/cd l'unica che ti rimane è la net installation, che comunque ha bisogno di essere impostata
<Stefacus_> ok
<Guest80634> fetentone e come avvio la procedura?
<Stefacus_> è l unica
<Guest80634> spiegami almeno
<krabador> Stefacus_, dammi un attimo
<krabador> Stefacus_, il manuale del tuo notebook indica per accedere al bios, f2, non puo' non funzionare. spegni, ed esattamente nel momento in cui accendi, inizia a premere continuamente f2
<Stefacus_> fatto
<Stefacus_> ok
<Stefacus_> quindi sono nel windows boot manager
<krabador> Stefacus_, non puoi
<Stefacus_> =(
<Ryccardo> ora che ci penso
<Ryccardo> un programma per fare usb avviabili, forse proprio unetbootin, poteva aggiungere l'iso al loader di windows
<Ryccardo> così da non avere bisogno neanche della chiavetta
<Stefacus_> io penso di usare wubi
<Stefacus_> voi che ne pensate
<krabador> Stefacus_, con wubi l'installazione è dentro windoes
<krabador> windows
<Ryccardo> non fa l'installazione esperta ma quella gui la fa bene
<Stefacus_> ma è buona almeno
<Ryccardo> chevvordì
<Stefacus_> cioè
<Ryccardo> il risultato è sempre quello, e wubi funziona bene per quello che fa
<Stefacus_> ok
<Stefacus_> allora tento
<krabador> !wubi | Stefacus_
<ubot-it> Stefacus_: wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<Stefacus_> con quello
<Ryccardo> così ti risparmi pure di partizionare
<Ryccardo> (ci sono pro e contro, ma sicuramente è più facile)
<Stefacus_> ok
<krabador> si, tipo usare ubuntu dentro windows ed in ntfs.
<Stefacus_> la cosa mi rende felice =)
<krabador> Stefacus_, giusto per curiosità, puoi mandarmi il serial number del notebook?
<Stefacus_> cos è?
<krabador> Stefacus_, lo trovi sotto il portatile
<Stefacus_> ok
<krabador> nell'etichetta identificativa
<Stefacus_> per caso
<Stefacus_> certificato di autenticità
<krabador> no, S/N
<Stefacus_> mo vedo
<Stefacus_> 12405060625
<krabador> Stefacus_, http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xl6b07_acer-aspire-one-happy-2-blue-boot-android-boot-windows-switch-so-spegnimento-gestione-bios_tech#.UXRl29egilg
<Stefacus_> ma come ha fatto
<Stefacus_> lol
<krabador> per favore prova a spegnere, ed esattamente quando premi il tasto d'accensione, mettiti a premere selvaggiamente f2
<Stefacus_> ok
<krabador> probabilmente il boot del pc non da troppo tempo
<krabador> è tipico degli acer
<krabador> per far vedere che sono fighi
<Stefacus_> XD
<Ryccardo> krabador: mai quanto il coso dell'express gate
<Stefacus_> ritentato come un deogato
<Stefacus_> ma niente
<Ryccardo> krabador: http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2012/05/22/designing-for-pcs-that-boot-faster-than-ever-before.aspx ironico
<krabador> Stefacus_, deve entrare in bios
<Stefacus_> fa niente ragazzi faccio col wubi
<Stefacus_> vi ringrazio di tutto
<krabador> Stefacus_, allora
<Stefacus_> ma abbiamo tentato anche in cinese e non funziona
<Stefacus_> niente
<krabador> krabador, per ringraziarmi del tentativo
<krabador> dei tentativi fatti insieme
<Fetentone> ragazzi, scusate, c'è una linea wifi molto che ricevo molto più forte di questa libera sulla quale sono allacciato adesso... probabilemente viene dal palazzo vicino... ho scaricato sia BB3 che BT5 come posso fare per allinearmi su quella rete???
<krabador> Stefacus_, prova un'ultima volta, spegnendo, e esattamente quando premi il tasto d'accensione
<Stefacus_> ok
<krabador> un miliardesimo di secondo dopo
<krabador> premi e TIENIPREMUTO f2
<Stefacus_> ok
<Stefacus_> ce lo fattaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<krabador> ooooooo
<Stefacus_> ssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Stefacus_> yheaaaaaaaaaa
<krabador> visto che non poteva essere possibile?
<Stefacus_> mo che faccio
<krabador> bene
<krabador> adesso spegni di nuovo
<Stefacus_> ok
<krabador> attacca la pennetta, rifai l'operazione
<Stefacus_> ok
<Stefacus_> devo andare su boot
<krabador> si
<krabador> e metti come prima, la pennetta
<Stefacus_> ok
<Stefacus_> e premo il nome dellaa mia pennetta
<krabador> si, allora
<krabador> devi, con f5 ed f6
<krabador> spostarla in alto
<krabador> nell'elenco delle periferiche di boot
<Stefacus_> sopra tutto
<krabador> si, sopra
<krabador> deve essere la prima dell'elenco
<Stefacus_> lo messa prima mo che faccio
<krabador> bene salva ed esci
<Stefacus_> ok
<Stefacus_> mo che faccio
<krabador> sei uscito ?
<Stefacus_> mi esce ubuntu
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> adesso, puoi fare, prova ubuntu senza installare
<krabador> la penna l'hai fatta con unetbootin?
<Stefacus_> si
<krabador> allora, non ti farà scegliere
<krabador> cosa sta facendo adesso?
<Stefacus_> è partito
<Stefacus_> e devo premere install ubuntu
<URUS> krabador: ma cos'è successo su kali ?
<krabador> kali?
<krabador> Stefacus_, che opzioni hai ?
<Stefacus_> nn so
<Stefacus_> comunque
<Stefacus_> ringrazio tutti
<Stefacus_> x i consigli
<krabador> Stefacus_, allora, se all'avvio, lasci default
<krabador> Stefacus_, lui ti fa fare una bella sessione di prova, anche se in inglese
<krabador> cosi' provi il sistema
<Stefacus_> ok
<krabador> e poi decidi se installarlo, anche da lì.
<Stefacus_> ok grazie a tutti io vado
<Stefacus_> ciao
<URUS> krabador: riavvio la chat magari va :)
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-14
<akis24> giorno
<jk^> 'ngiorno akis
<akis24> jk^: giorno
<jk^> hai solo ubuntu o dual boot?
<akis24> dual
<jk^> wow
<jk^> con cosa?
<akis24> jk^:  le conversazioni di solito su #ubuntu-it-chat  questo è il canale di supporto
<jk^> ok
<jk^> non l'avevo visto nella lista canali
<gianf> buongiorno a tutti
<gianf> può aiutarmi qualcuno in merito al porting della posta elettronica da thunderbirg per windows 7 su lubuntu?
<Antosi> Buona giornata a voi tutti
<Antosi> Ho bisogno di  una indicazione che sicuramente potrà farvi ridere
<Antosi> ho iniziato ad usare Ubunto da pochissimi giorni
<Antosi> ora mi trovo con il problema di copiare un file alla fine del seguente percorso
<Antosi>  /home/[NOME_UTENTE]/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<Antosi> solo che la cartella  /nautilus-scripts/ non c'è
<cristian_c> Antosi, fino a .gnome2 arrivi?
<Antosi>  credo che non sii suficiente crearla vero?
<Antosi> grazie cristia
<Antosi>  si ci arrivo
<cristian_c> Antosi, prova a crearla
<cristian_c> Antosi, dove hai letto queste indicazioni?
<Antosi>  qyui: http://ginho.it/articoli/96/aumentare-la-risoluzione-dello-schermo-su-ubuntu-grazie-a-newrez
<Antosi> ( ho problemi di risoluzione schermo)
<cristian_c> Antosi, e cosa c'entra nautilus?
<cristian_c> con lo schermo, intendo
<Antosi>  fa parte delle indicazioni
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sì, ma cosa c'entra con nautilus?
<cristian_c> non capisco il nesso
<Antosi> cristia  sono 4 giorni che uso Ubuntu
<cristian_c> tra schermo e nautilus
<Antosi>  per me è tutto cinese
<cristian_c> Antosi, a maggior ragione, occorre caire cosa si sta facendo
<cristian_c> Antosi, appunto, evitare di fare che non si capiscono
<cristian_c> +p
<Antosi> sto seguendo le indicazioni di quella pagina
<cristian_c> Antosi, sì, ma non ne trovo il senso
<cristian_c> *cose
<Antosi> Per fare ciò, in nostro aiuto arriva newrez! Uno script per Nautilus
<cristian_c> eh, ma questo non risponde alla domanda
<Antosi> no?
<cristian_c> ancora non si è capito che c'entra nautilus
<Antosi> non è per poter poi lanciare lo script ?
<cristian_c> Antosi, e mica serve nautilus per lanciare uno script, lol
<akis24> Antosi: ma hai provato dal menu' impostazioni  > schermo   e vedere se puoi cambiare risoluzione da li ?
<cristian_c> nel senso, nautilus è fille manager e di sicuro basta usare lo script e lanciarlo, anche da nautilus, ma è un'altra cosa rispetto a uno script per nautilus
<Antosi> non c'è la risoluzione che mi serve
<cristian_c> Antosi, apri un terminale
<Antosi>  e lo schermo mi rulta per un 30 pixel nero  ( in larghezza)
<akis24> Antosi:  prova da osd a mettere in auto e vedi se si sistema  comunque segui cristian_c
<cristian_c> Antosi, hai fatto come suggerito da akis24 ?
<Antosi> non ridete ma è cinese per me quello scritto da akis24
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Antosi, apri un terminale
<Antosi> fatto
<cristian_c> Antosi, digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> Antosi, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Antosi
<ubot-it> Antosi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Antosi> mi è un casino
<Antosi>  azz sto chattando da un altro pc
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Antosi, provaci
<Antosi> devo collegarmi dallìaltra parte
<cristian_c> Antosi, e nel caso spostati su quel pc
<Antosi> per forza
<Antosi_> con che nik sono dentro ora?
<Antosi_> ah sempre questo
<cristian_c> lol
<Antosi_> mi manca dove postare l'oupt
<cristian_c> !paste | Antosi
<ubot-it> Antosi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Antosi_> grazie
<Antosi> lo vedete?
<cristian_c> cosa?
<Antosi> quanto postato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Antosi, non hai postato nessun link
<Antosi> l'indirizzo della pagina?
<Antosi> questa pagina?
<ExPBoy> omamma
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Antosi, posta il link al paste
<cristian_c> così lo vediamo anche noi
<cristian_c> :)
<Antosi> sono nel pallone
<Antosi> scusatemi
<Antosi_> è questo che volete sapere'? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7248847/
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> Antosi, ma quante uscite video ha questo pc fisso?
<Antosi_> azz ragazzi ci va la sfrera magica però per capirlo , eheheheh
<cristian_c> ?
<Antosi_> una
<Antosi_> perchè?
<cristian_c> Antosi, qui risulta connesso a più fonti?
<cristian_c> *.
<cristian_c> pare un portatile
<Antosi_> è un pc con video integrato
<cristian_c> ?
<Antosi_>  un Sony vaio
<cristian_c> Antosi, un all in one?
<Antosi_> non conosco il significato di all in one
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Antosi_> praticamente è come un portatile ma è un fisso
<cristian_c> Antosi, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_all-in-one
<Antosi_> si perfetto
<Antosi_>  è un  all in one
<cristian_c> Antosi, dunque, tu lo vuoi collegare a uno schermo esterno
<cristian_c> pare tu lo abbia già fatto, tra l'altro
<Antosi_> no
<cristian_c> *?
<ExPBoy> sul paste ci sono due collegamenti
<cristian_c> LVDS1 connected primary 1600x1024+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<cristian_c> VGA1 connected 1024x768+1600+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<cristian_c> e una misteriosa virtual (almeno, per me)
<Antosi_> devo riuscire a vedere l'immagini a una risoluzione pari a 1680 per 1050
<ExPBoy> doppio monitor
<Antosi_>  a quella risoluzione dovrei averlo
<ExPBoy> Antosi, ma se vai per cavoli tuoi difficile aiutarti
<Antosi_>  ora ho una 1600 per 1024
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> ok
<cristian_c> Antosi, hai fatto delle modifiche?
<Antosi_> credo di no
<cristian_c> eh, sì:    1600x1024      60.2*
<cristian_c> Antosi, credi?
<Antosi_> quella è quanto più si adatta al mio caso
<Antosi_>  ed è quella che all'inizio ho scelto per poter vedere
<cristian_c> Antosi, che ubuntu usi?
<cristian_c> da dove lo hai scaricato?
<Antosi_> e poi ho cercato di modificarlo tramite le indicazioni della pagina che ho indicato
<cristian_c> Antosi, cioè, cos'hai fatto?
<Antosi_> ubunto 13.10 ( mi sembra)
<cristian_c> Antosi, ok, ma da dove?
<cristian_c> Antosi, sembra?
<Antosi_> confermo
<Antosi_>  13.10
<Antosi_> ( verificato)
<jester-> Antosi_: ati?
<Antosi_> allora io ho cercato di modificare la risoluzione tramite Xrandr
<jester-> Antosi_: ati e ubuntu doc o taroccata
<cristian_c> Antosi, che comandi hai digitato?
<Antosi_> il nevmode
<ExPBoy> ?
<jester-> cristian_c: in pratica userà le risoluzioni che il criver video supporta e propone
<cristian_c> Antosi, quindi hai pacioccato ,a quanto pare
<jester-> il resto sono capriole in libertà
<Antosi_> l'admode
<ExPBoy> a ecco
<jester-> se il driver non supporta hai voglia di addare
<Antosi_> xrandr --addmode
<Antosi_>  e qui mi diceva che qualcosa non andava
<Antosi_> Try 'xrandr --help' for more information.  antonio7@Computer7:~$
<Antosi_> digitanto lìelp
<Antosi_> dal risultato non ci capivo nulla
<ExPBoy> lol
<Antosi_> Ora devo andare a prepararmi qualcosa da mettere sotto i denti
<Antosi_>  Grazie a chi ha cercato di darmi una mano
<cristian_c> Antosi, semmai, cerca di riordinare le idee
<Antosi_> vedrò nel pomeriggio se è possibile riprendere la questione
<cristian_c> in modo da dare risposte a richieste di dettagli
<Antosi_> cristia
<cristian_c> Antosi, posta anche sul forum di ubuntu
<Antosi_>  i il problema è tutto mio che non conosco nulla di ubuntu
<Antosi_>  per me è tutto cinese
<cristian_c> Antosi, c'è il wiki per questo, evita di seguire guide esterne prese sul web
<cristian_c> !wiki | Antosi
<ubot-it> Antosi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> sopratutto se ci capisci poco
<Antosi_> grazie cristian
<shadow91> ciao   non  riesco  a  installare  un  programma  tramite  il  software  center
<cristian_c> shadow91, spiega meglio
<shadow91> cristian_c:   volevo  installarmi   virtualbox  ma  non  appeana  clicco  installa     mi  dice   che   l'applicazione  si  e'  chiusa   etc etc
<cristian_c> shadow91, installato tramite il gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> shadow91, la versione dei repo ufficiali di ubuntu?
<shadow91> cristian_c:   prima  lo  scaricato  tramitr  il  sito  ufficiale   di vb  e  poi lo  volevo  installare
<cristian_c> shadow91, quindi non hai provato la versione presente nei repo?
<cristian_c> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubot-it> Package virtualbox-ose does not exist in saucy
<shadow91> si  lo  provata  pero'  non  mi  riconosce  le  porte  usb
<cristian_c> shadow91, quale versione di ubuntu?
<shadow91> 13.10
<shadow91> giovedi  passero' alla  14.04
<cristian_c> shadow91, ma hai seguito la guida wiki?
<cristian_c> !info virtualbox
<ubot-it> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.16-dfsg-3 (saucy), package size 13831 kB, installed size 50333 kB
<shadow91> no
<cristian_c> lol
<lippo> un saluto a tutti voi
<lippo> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè ubuntu 12.04 è lentissimo a caricare le pagine https anche con altri browser come firefox chrome grazie per eventuale risposta
<jester-> lippo: che sia la banda adsl tua?
<lippo> non non credo ho win su un altro pc e funziona bene  il problema c'è solo quando tenrto di entrare con un certficato tipo ebay lo stesso mozilla la banca ecc
<cristian_c> https?
<lippo> esatto
<ExPBoy> si le così dette pagine sicure
<lippo> premetto che ho cambiato diversi ubuntu fino al13.10 formattando ogni volta ma niente
<cristian_c> lippo, solo con la 12.04?
<jester-> lippo: dovresti confrontare da winz e da l inux sullo stesso sito
<jester-> nello stesso piu o meno momento
<lippo> risposto
<cristian_c> lippo, ipv6 è attivo?
<ExPBoy> lippo, ma che browser usi?
<jester-> sulla 13.10 non riscontro nessun problema
<lippo> gia fatto con windows 7 e vari ubuntu. è sempre andato bene con tutte compreso chrome firefox ecc
<ExPBoy> si ma su ubuntu che browser usi?
<lippo> ho fastweb
<lippo> forefox
<lippo> firefox e chrome
<jester-> rinomina la cartella .mozilla
<ExPBoy> magari hai qualche estensione o casini vari che blocca
<lucina_> dove trovo il file iso che ho scaricato?
<jester-> eh ma mi oare un po strana la cosa
<cristian_c> lucina_, sei in winz?
<ExPBoy> lippo, controlla se hai estensioni o roba che blocca
<lucina_> io sono inesperta sono andata sul sito ho scaricato e sono stata anche ringraziata di aver scaricato, ma non trovo traccia della iso
<jester-> rinominando la .mozilla azzera
<ExPBoy> jester-, si esatto
<cristian_c> lucina_, windows?
<lucina_> ho windows xp
<cristian_c> lucina_, ok, che browser stai utilizzando? Magari il file si trova in Scaricato
<cristian_c> *i
<cristian_c> Download
<lucina_> explorer, no, non c'e'
<cristian_c> lucina_, allora controlla le impostazione del tuo browser
<cristian_c> *i
<ExPBoy> magari lo vede come .rar
<jester-> lucina_: menu strumenti-->download lo vedi dove lo ha messo
<cristian_c> lucina_, dove viene impostata la cartella per il download dei file tramite browser
<lucina_> ci provo
<clamiax> ciao
<clamiax> Ho fatto do-release-update -d e ho aggiornato alla 14.04. Successivamente ho fatto il downgrade alla 13.10 e tutto funziona perfettamente con l'unica eccezione che alcuni pacchetti sono "troppo" aggiornati.
<jester-> clamiax: come lo hai fatto il downgrade
<clamiax> In particolare php5-cgi ha un build time di 1 minuto maggiore rispetto a quello della mia 13.10 locale -.-
<fabio_cc> !ciao | clamiax
<ubot-it> clamiax: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<jester-> clamiax: come lo hai fatto il downgrade
<clamiax> jester-: ho messo in /etc/apt/preferences per tutti i pacchetti la release 13.10 con priority 1001
<clamiax> jester-: si, avevo letto.
<clamiax> jester-: poi ho rifatto l'update/upgrade/dist-upgrade.
<jester-> clamiax: eh ma non retrocede le versioni
<clamiax> jester-: in realta' mi ha retrocesso praticamente tutto il sistema, tranne kernel e pochi altri pacchetti.
<clamiax> jester-: mi piacerebbe "sincronizzarmi" con la 13.10. C'e' modo?
<jester-> mai andato bene 100% il downgrade
<jester-> clamiax: fa vedere nel pastebin cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<jester-> !paste | clamiax
<ubot-it> clamiax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<clamiax> jester-: http://sprunge.us/hCEL
<lippo> scusate ero al telefono
<jester-> clamiax: tutto li?
<clamiax> jester-: tutto li
<lippo> cosa debbo fare spiegatemi bene perchè poco capisco grazie
<jester-> !sourceslist | clamiax
<ubot-it> clamiax: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<jester-> clamiax: manca l'altro 80%
<clamiax> jester-: apparte i deb-src di cui non ho alcun bisogno, cosa manca?
<jester-> quasi tutto manca
<cristian_c> lippo, hai rinominato la cartella .mozilla?
<clamiax> jester-: tipo?
<lippo> gia fatto
<jester-> !sourceslist | clamiax
<ubot-it> clamiax: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<clamiax> jester-: ho visto, ma non identifico. Mi dici un solo repository che manca?
<jester-> ne mancano una camionata
<clamiax> jester-: me ne dici uno? :)
<cristian_c> lippo, mi dicono dalla regia di aprire il browser
<cristian_c> lippo, apri firefox
<lippo> si
<lippo> questo è firefox
<cristian_c> lippo, digita about:config nella barra degli indirizzi
<jester-> clamiax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249083/
<lippo> si fatto
<cristian_c> lippo, cerca network.dns.disableIPv6
<clamiax> jester-: sono gli stessi, cambia solo il server.
<clamiax> jester-: (esclusi quelli aggiuntivi).
<jester-> clamiax: contali
<lippo> fatto
<clamiax> jester-: tu splitti multiverse, universe, main in piu' righe, io li ho su una sola riga. Non cambia niente.
<cristian_c> lippo, com'è impostato?ù
<lippo> true
<jester-> clamiax: è il souerces di serie che ti ho linkato poi vedi te
<clamiax> jester-: man sources.list
<cristian_c> lippo, allora dovresti vedere se ipv6 è impostato nella configurazione di rete del tuo sistema
<clamiax> jester-: non mi manca un solo repository, fidati.
<lippo> cioè
<clamiax> Detto questo, qualcuno ha idea di come fare il downgrade automatico di *tutti* i pacchetti?
<cristian_c> lippo, aspetta
<lippo> ok
<cristian_c> lippo, prova a impostare false invece di true
<luciana> sono andata in pannello controllo-rete e connessioni inbternet-impostare e cambiare impostazione internet ma non trovo niente
<cristian_c> lippo, che succede?
<lippo> cambiato
<luciana> non trovo il download di ubuntu
<lippo> provo
<cristian_c> lippo, mi dicono dalla regia di rimettere su true
<cristian_c> :P
<lippo> ok
<lippo> fatto
<cristian_c> lippo, ok, ora che è true, apri il network manager
<lippo> dove lo trovo sempre in about config?
<cristian_c> lippo, le impostazioni del network manager
<cristian_c> lippo, non parlo del browser, quello va reimpostato come l'hai trovato
<cristian_c> lippo, parlo delle impostazioni di rete del sistema
<cristian_c> luciana, sei andata nelle impostazioni del browser?
<cristian_c> luciana, strumenti -> download come ti era stato già detto
<lippo> qui non so piu seguirti dimmi dove devo andare passo passo scusa ma ho una certa età
<cristian_c> lippo, hai presente l'icona del network manager?
<lippo> no
<cristian_c> lol
<luciana> ma dove trovo Strumenti?
<cristian_c> lippo, l'applet da cui selezioni la tua rete domestica
<cristian_c> luciana, nel browser
<cristian_c> luciana, che browser usi?
<luciana> windows xp
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> luciana, quello è il sistema operativo, lol
<lippo> intendi impostazione di sistema?
<luciana> explorer
<cristian_c> lippo, quale *buntu stai utilizzando
<lippo> 12.04
<cristian_c> luciana, ok, allora questa è una domanda che non riguarda ubuntu, ma dovresti conoscere le impostazioni di internet explorer
<cristian_c> lippo, con unity?
<lippo> ok
<cristian_c> ?
<luciana> io sono andata in pannello controllo - impostazioni ma non ho trovato niente
<cristian_c> luciana, se non sai come utilizzare windows, prova a domandare nel canale apposito: ##windows
<lippo> quindi rete dico bene?
<cristian_c> qui il supporto è a ubuntu
<luciana> va bene
<lippo> quindi rete dico bene
<cristian_c> lippo, penso di sì, ma usi unity?
<lippo> impostazioni di sistema
<lippo> per entrare in rete
<lippo> non se si chiama unity
<lippo> il 12.04 è l'ultimo che ho caricato e non conosco bene
<cristian_c> lippo, parlo dell'interfaccia grafica dell'os
<cristian_c> !unity | lippo
<ubot-it> lippo: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> lippo, in ogni caso, dovrebbero esserci le impostazioni di rete
<lippo> si ci sono
<cristian_c> lippo, selezioni la tua rete e scegli modifica
<cristian_c> lippo, poi selezioni la scheda impostazioni ipv6
<lippo> mi dice ubuntu 12.04 ha rivelato un errore
<cristian_c> in Senza fili
<lippo> si mi dice automatico
<cristian_c> lippo, Ignora
<lippo> richiedi ipv6 per indirizzare instradamento è qiuesto?
<cristian_c> lippo, in Metodo
<lippo> richiedi indirizzo ipv6 per completare connessione è questa da spuntare?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> lippo, hai seleziona Metodo
<cristian_c> ?
<lippo> non c'è altro
<cristian_c> lippo, posta schermata
<lippo> metodo automatico?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> lippo, Ignora
<cristian_c> ma hai detto che non c'è
<lippo> c'è metodo ma è impostato automatico ho messo ignora
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> lippo, Salva
<lippo> fatto
<cristian_c> chiudi
<cristian_c> *C
<lippo> si provo?
<cristian_c> lippo, e riconnettiti
<cristian_c> lippo, devi riavviare la connessione
<cristian_c> visto che hai cambiato le impostazioni
<lippo> ok
<lippo> ho provato ma non apre ebay
<lippo> https di ebay
<cristian_c> lippo, solo http?
<cristian_c> lippo, e hai reimpostato l'ozione di firefox su true?
<cristian_c> *opzione
<lippo> sta ancora girando
<cristian_c> lippo, rispondi alla domanda
<lippo> si sta su true
<cristian_c> lippo, solo ebay non apre?
<cristian_c> lippo, ipv4 è impostato su attivo. Hai riavviato la connessione. E se sì, come?
<lippo> provo la banca dammi un secondo
<cristian_c> *?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> lippo, solo http?
<lippo>  https gi altri siti vanno
<cristian_c> lippo, stai scrivendo da quel pc ora?
<cristian_c> in irc, intendo
<lippo> si
<lippo> con ubuntu 12.04
<lippo> mi appare spesso la scritta di errore ubuntu
<cristian_c> lippo, non hai mica riavviato la rete
<cristian_c> altrimenti ti saresti disconnesso
<lippo> scusa ho messo ipvs ignora e salvato il ipv4 non l'ho considerata devo cambiarla?
<cristian_c> lippo, se ipv4 è attivo perché modificare?
<cristian_c> basta che sia attivo
<cristian_c> lippo, e a quanto pare non hai neanche riavviato
<lippo> ho chiuso firefox e riavviato tu dicevi il pc?
<cristian_c> lippo, la rete
<jester-> lippo: disconnetti riconnetti
<cristian_c> ovviamente, il riavvio del pc riavvia anche la rete, ma non è necessario
<lippo> la stacco e riattacco
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> lippo, e riconnettiti
<lippo> fatto
<lippo> connesso via cavo
<lippo> senza saperlo lo avevo fatto
<jester-> collega la wifi
<lippo> https ancora imbambolata
<cristian_c> lippo, ma il problema lo avevi con wifi o ethernet?
<cristian_c> lippo, e la modifica l'hai fatta a quale dei due?
<lippo> mai avuto wifi eternet è sempre andato bene sono anni che ci lavoro
<lippo> fatta a via cavo
<cristian_c> lippo, controlla che sia tutto attivo in ipv4
<cristian_c> e che sia disattiva ipv6
<lippo> ipv4 mi dice solo che è in automatico debbo cambiare?
<lippo> ipv6 ignora ipv4 automatico è cosi che stà ora
<cristian_c> lippo, ora devo uscire quindi non posso approfondire
<cristian_c> lippo, hai già domandato sul forum di ubuntu?
<lippo> ti ringrziop er la pazienza ciao
<lippo> si sono giorni che provo ma niente razie comunque
<cristian_c> lippo, magari linkami il topic
<cristian_c> ceh rispondo appena posso
<cristian_c> non so quando però
<cristian_c> *che
<lippo> a presto ciao
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lol
<coony> ciao
<coony> come posso risolvere problema con il wifi che con viene caricato?
<coony> utilizzo una wifi 2200bg e non appena provo a caricare il suo drive  i restituisce errore
<onorium> Buongiorno a tutti
<onorium> sono disperato
<onorium> sto cercando di installare lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386
<onorium> sembra che tutti i passi dell'installazione vadano bene, e alla fine rimane il pallino di caricamento e non da nessun segno di vitq
<onorium> vita
<onorium> come se si bloccasse
<onorium> cosa c'è che non va
<onorium> aiutatemi
<onorium> non ce la faccio piu
<onorium>  <onorium> sto cercando di installare lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386 [15:03] <onorium> sembra che tutti i passi dell'installazione vadano bene, e alla fine rimane il pallino di caricamento e non da nessun segno di vitq [15:03] <onorium> vita [15:03] <onorium> come se si bloccasse [15:03] <onorium> cosa c'è che non va [15:03] <onorium> aiutatemi [15:04] <onorium> non ce la faccio piu
<mariagrazia85> salve volevo chiedere aiuto per quanto riguarda l'installazione di ubuntu....
<onorium> mariagrazia aiutami
<mariagrazia85> onorium non so come aiutarti visto che anche io stò chiedendo aiuto come te
<onorium> :(
<onorium> aiutami moralmente intendevo
<onorium> :D
<mariagrazia85> ahahahaha ok in cosa posso esserti utile
<mariagrazia85> :)
<onorium> dimmi che posso farcela a far partire lubuntu!
<mariagrazia85> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ce la farai... prima o poi.... sempre se qualcuno ci risponde
<mariagrazia85> io non riesco a fare l'installazione affiancata ubuntu-xp
<onorium> io cerco di installare lubuntu e sembra che vada tutto bene
<onorium> e poi si incanta.....
<onorium> carica carica
<onorium> ma non fa nulla!
<onorium> fa buon viso e cattivo gioco :(
<mariagrazia85> ..... non so proprio che dirti... tu già sei un passo avanti, io nemmeno riesco a partire ahahaha
<onorium> :(
<onorium> di dove sei mariagraz
<mariagrazia85> io abruzzese DOC
<mariagrazia85> TU?
<onorium> palermitano doc che vive a BOZEn DOC
<glpiana> ola
<onorium> ola
<onorium> insomma mariagrazia qui nessuno ci aiuta
<glpiana> onorium, che problema hai?
<onorium> ciao glpiana
<onorium> to cercando di installare lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386 [15:03] <onorium> sembra che tutti i passi dell'installazione vadano bene, e alla fine rimane il pallino di caricamento e non da nessun segno di vita
<onorium> cosa devo fare
<onorium> io sto impazzendo
<glpiana> onorium, l'installazione va a buon fine e tu riavvii il pc al suo termine?
<onorium> l installazione sembra che vada a buon fine, come se mancasse l'ultimo passo
<onorium> si vede tutto buoio e soltanto il cursore del mouse che in quel caso è un pallino che gira
<onorium> e non fa nulla
<glpiana> onorium, ma sto cursore è dopo aver espulso il cd?
<onorium> no
<userlubuntubeta> ciao a tutti sti usando lubuntu beta 14.04 ma dopo l'aggiornamento è sparita la nm-applet e non so come ripristinarla
<glpiana> onorium, non ti chiede di espellere il cd?
<onorium> no...
<onorium> avevo pure tentanto di estrarlo
<glpiana> !beta | userlubuntubeta
<ubot-it> userlubuntubeta: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<glpiana> onorium, hai premuto invio?
<onorium> ed era comparsa una scritta strana di errore
<onorium> certo
<onorium> tutti i tasti ho premuto
<glpiana> onorium, e il cd non viene espulso?
<userlubuntubeta> quindi nex riesce ad aiutarmi?
<francesco__> non riesco a connettermi a internet tramite LAN come faccio??
<onorium> si
<glpiana> userlubuntubeta, sei sul canale sbagliato
<onorium> viene espulso
<onorium> e subito compare quella scritta di errore
<userlubuntubeta> su quel canale ci stavo solo io
<glpiana> onorium, dopo che il cd viene espulso cosa succede? il pc si riavvia? che scritta di errore appare?
<mariagrazia85> allora onorium hai risolto?
<onorium> estraggo il cd e rimane sempre quel fondo nero col pallino che gira e in piu compare una scritta di errore
<francesco__> chi sa aiutarmi???
<onorium> non si riavvia
<glpiana> francesco__, hai una configurazione di rete particolare?
<glpiana> onorium, premi ctrl+alt+canc
<francesco__> no
<onorium> spero di risolvere  mariaabruzzo
<onorium> :D
<onorium> fatto
<glpiana> francesco__, allora è strana la cosa perchè in dhcp ubuntu si collega in automatico
<onorium> non faceva nulòla
<onorium> nulla
<mariagrazia85> :D
<francesco__> no ma il bello è ke con il telefono tramite wi-fi e tetering usb funziona
<mariagrazia85> appena finite voi... chiederò anch'io aiuto a galapina
<onorium> ho provato piu volte a installare
<onorium> e da sempre sto problema
<glpiana> onorium, che sta facendo ora dopo il ctrl+alt+canc?
<onorium> ho provato a rimasterizzare a minima velocita il cd
<onorium>  ma niente
<onorium> glpiana non fa nulla nemmeno dopo ctrl alt canc
<glpiana> francesco__, anzitutto controlla che dove colleghi il cavo di rete, dietro al pc, le lucette lampeggino
<glpiana> onorium, allora premi il tasto reset del pc o spegnilo col tasto di avvio
<francesco__> no, sono fisse
<shadow91> ciao  ho  un  problemino  con  virtual  box  non  riesco  a  installarlo
<glpiana> shadow91, hai scaricato virtualbox dal sito oracle?
<onorium> glpiana ora mi ritrovo a riprovare l'installazione
<shadow91> si
<glpiana> francesco__, comunque accese?
<francesco__> sisi
<onorium> ce qualke passo che devo seguire in particolare?
<glpiana> onorium, leva sto cddal lettore, se no continui all'infinito
<glpiana> francesco__, stacca il cavo di rete e riconnettilo. dimmmi che fanno ste luci
<onorium> lo sto reinstallando
<francesco__> ok un attimo
<onorium> d'a capo
<shadow91> glpiana:  mi  da  questo  messaggiodpkg: considering removing virtualbox in favour of virtualbox-4.3 ... dpkg: no, cannot proceed with removal of virtualbox (--auto-deconfigure will help):  virtualbox-dkms depends on virtualbox (>= 4.2.16-dfsg-3)   virtualbox is to be removed.  dpkg: regarding .../virtualbox-4.3_4.3.10-93012~Ubuntu~raring_i386.deb containing virtualbox-4.3:  virtualbox-4.3 conflicts with virtualbox   virtualbox (
<glpiana> onorium, non reistallare. riavvia, togli il cd e avvia da disco
<glpiana> !paste | shadow91
<ubot-it> shadow91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mariagrazia85> glpiana io invece ho un problema con un'installazione affiancata xp-ubuntu
<glpiana> shadow91, comunque prima devi rimuovere la versione di virtualbox che hai già installato, dopodichè procedi all'installazione della nuova versione
<francesco__> quando lo stacco si spengono poi lo riattacco e si riaccendono fisse..
<glpiana> mariagrazia85, spiega
<mariagrazia85> non mi dà la schermata per poter scegliere questa opzione
<glpiana> francesco__, cambia la porta del router cui è collegato il cavo di rete e vedi che fa
<francesco__> ok dietro il pc?
<onorium> glpiana ormai è tutto formattato , reinstallo e faccio come dici tu
<glpiana> francesco__, no, dietro al pc ne avrai solo una. parlo del router, all'altro capo del filo
<francesco__> ok
<francesco__> come non detto, sempt
<glpiana> mariagrazia85, e che schermata ti appare?
<francesco__> sempre fissa
<mariagrazia85> mi chiede o di sostituirlo ad xp o cifrare l'installazione o usare lvm o creare e ridimensionare partizioni o scegliere partizioni per ubuntu
<glpiana> francesco__, apri un terminale e scrivi: ifconfig
<glpiana> !paste | francesco__
<ubot-it> francesco__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> mariagrazia85, prima di iniziare ai fatto la deframmentazione del disco di windows (da windows)?
<francesco__> ok fatto
<francesco__> mi da dei paragrafi
<glpiana> francesco__, vediamo su pastebin. leggi sopra le istruzioni di ubot-it
<shadow91> glpiana:   mi  spieghi  ke  errore  sia   questo  messaggio 494] noveau E [ Ptherm] [0000:01:00.0] unhandlend intr 0x000000120
<mariagrazia85> no... non sapevo di doverlo fare.... adesso lo faccio
<glpiana> shadow91, riguarda i driver video, altro non so dirti
<francesco__> devo scrivere pastebin?
<glpiana> francesco__, no, devi leggere bene cosa c'è scritto e fare tutto quello che c'è elencato
<francesco__> ma dove devo andaree?
<glpiana> !paste | francesco__ leggi
<ubot-it> francesco__ leggi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shadow91> glpiana:   allora  kiedero'  al  forum  grazie
<glpiana> shadow91, sei riuscito a installare virtualbox ora?
<francesco__> devo copiare quello che c'è scritto sul terminale?
<glpiana> francesco__, sì
<francesco__> ok
<shadow91> glpiana:   un  secondo  ok?
<francesco__> fatto ora?
<glpiana> francesco__, copia qui l'indirizzo della pagina, come dicono le istruzioni di ubot-it
<francesco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249811/
<glpiana> francesco__, allora, scollega la connessione usb e attiva la ethernet. se non prende la linea, scrivi: sudo dhclient in un terminale
<shadow91> glpiana: fatto  grazie,   non  so  perche'  ogni  volta  ke  tento  di  installare  qualcosa  col  usc  lui  se  ne  va  in  crash
<glpiana> francesco__, ti chiederà la password, scrivila e premi invio anche se non la vedi
<glpiana> shadow91, non saprei, non lo uso
<glpiana> shadow91, che errore da?
<onorium> glpiana niente non si avvia
<glpiana> onorium, hai levato il cd?
<onorium> si
<glpiana> onorium, quindi riaccendendo il pc cosa vedi?
<onorium> la skermata di avvio classica del pc che pero si ferma
<francesco___> non si connette
<onorium> ce scritto verifiyng DMI Pool data
<glpiana> francesco___, se hai sul terminale l'output del comando, mettilo su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | francesco___
<ubot-it> francesco___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francesco___> su pastebin devo mettere plain ctext?
<francesco___> text*
<glpiana> onorium, all'avvio del pc, entra nel bios, poi premi f10 per uscirne e vedi se si avvia
<mauro_> Buonasera
<glpiana> francesco___, non devi toccare null'altro se non nome e contenuto
<francesco___> mi ributta fuori quello che gli avevo scritto io...
<glpiana> francesco___, ???
<francesco___> non mi da nulla d nuovo
<glpiana> francesco___, non in privato per cortesia
<francesco___> okok
<glpiana> francesco___, tu avevi scritto sudo dhclient
<glpiana> francesco___, io vorrei vedere quell'output
<francesco___> si ma nn ha fatto nulla...
<glpiana> francesco___, scrivi allora: lspci
<onorium> glpiana niente
<francesco___> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 03) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01) 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> francesco___, su pastebin
<francesco___> sh ok
<glpiana> onorium, hai altri sistemi su questo pc?
<onorium> no
<francesco___> mi rfa vedere tutto come lo avevo scritto
<mariagrazia85> glpiana ho deframmenteto... procedo con l'installazione come ho fatto prima?
<glpiana> mariagrazia85, sì
<mariagrazia85> ok
<glpiana> francesco___, prima sei riuscito a usarlo pastebin, perchè ora non riesci?
<onorium> .......
<francesco___> no, neanche prima...
<glpiana> onorium, spiegami una cosa, con cd inserito il pc si avvia e senza cd da un problema alla veifica dei dispositivi?
<francesco___> spiegami x cortesia come si usa ben bene
<glpiana> <francesco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249811/ <------
<onorium> con il cd si avvia la procedura di installazione di lubuntu
<francesco___> quindi?
<onorium> e senza cd si blocca nella verifica dei dispositivi
<glpiana> francesco___, quindi vuol dire che già lo hai usato sto pastebin
<onorium> ovviamente quanto metto il cd premo un tasto qualsiasi
<onorium> per avviarlo
<francesco___> ma quello che c'è scritto su pastebin lo devo mettere nel term?
<krabador> onorium, funziona l'hd ?
<akis24> francesco quindi incolli il risultato del comando su pastebin premi paste e poi metti indirizzo della pagina qui in canale
<glpiana> francesco___, no, devi scrivere lspci nel terminale e copiare quello che esce su pastebin
<francesco___> ok poi?
<onorium> non so...come faccio a capirlo
<onorium> ?
<glpiana> !paste | francesco___
<ubot-it> francesco___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francesco___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249889/
<francesco___> così?
<akis24> francesco___: si esatto
<krabador> onorium, togli il cd, accendi il pc, va in bios, imposta l'hd come prima periferica di device
<francesco___> adesso?
<krabador> onorium, riavvia
<krabador> onorium, e vedi che fa il pc
<onorium> e le atre periferice che faccio le disattivo?
<akis24> francesco___:  aspetta che glpiana  lo veda...
<francesco___> aa okok
<krabador> onorium, no, lascia tutto attivo
<krabador> onorium, vedi cosa fa, e riportalo qui
<glpiana> francesco___, scrivi nel temrinale: uname -a           e incolla qui la riga che esce
<mariagrazia85> glpiana come prima.. al tipo di installazione l'opzione di fare l'installazione affiancata non c'è
<francesco___> Linux francesco-System-Product-Name 3.5.0-49-generic #73~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 2 18:36:19 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> mariagrazia85, strano. quante partizioni vedi?
<mariagrazia85> io ne ho 2 C e D
<onorium> krabrador
<glpiana> francesco___, lo stesso con lsb_release -r
<onorium> niente, mi rimane la scritta verifying DMI Pool data........Update success
<glpiana> mariagrazia85, un disco diviso in due partizioni?
<francesco___> Release:	12.04
<onorium> ma rimane fermo
<onorium> li
<onorium> non fa niente
<onorium> :(
<glpiana> francesco___, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep linux-image          e metti su pastebin
<mariagrazia85> si.... almeno credo (originariamente avevo solo c.... poi ho formattato ed ho creato anche d )
<glpiana> mariagrazia85, hai detto che hai l'opzione per ridimensionare?
<mariagrazia85> si
<francesco___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249934/
<glpiana> mariagrazia85, prova a ridimensionare "D", vediamo se te lo lascia fare
<krabador> onorium,  il bios rileva l'hd ?
<glpiana> francesco___, apt-cache policy linux-image-3.5.0-49-generic
<francesco___> su terminale ?
<glpiana> francesco___, sì
<onorium> dove lo vedo se il bios rileva l hd
<francesco___> poi su pastebin?
<glpiana> francesco___, sì
<mariagrazia85> quando vado sulla partizione mi chiede: "usare come:" e mi da delle opzioni tipo (non usare la partizione, volume fisico per la cifratura, area di swap ecc....)
<krabador> onorium, nel bios, per esempio
<francesco___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249943/
<mariagrazia85> cosa devo mettere?
<glpiana> francesco___, hai attivato i repository proposed, scelta pessima. scrivi: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<glpiana> mariagrazia85, no, lascia stare quello. dovevi provare a ridimensionare. ripetimi le voci che vedi quando arrivi alla schermata di partizionamento
<francesco___> cosa sta scaricando??
<glpiana> francesco___, il kernel che dovresti usare. intanto che lo installa, dimmi se all'avvi ovedi il menu di scelta del sistema operativo
<onorium> si lo rileva
<francesco___> sissi
<glpiana> francesco___, oki, quando finisce di installare, riavvia il pc, al menu di grub, scegli la seconda voce, che ti porta a una lista di diversi kernel. scegli il kernel 3.2 (quello che penso ti stia installando ora)
<onorium> glpiana
<onorium> lo rileva
<onorium> l har disk
<francesco___> pensi?? ok cmq ha fatto e grz in anticipo
<mariagrazia85> sostituisci xp con ubuntu, cifra la nuova installazione, usa lvm, altro(è possibile creare o ridimensionare le partizioni oppure scegliere più partizioni per ubuntu)
<glpiana> framavai su altro e dimmi cosa leggi
<glpiana> francesco___, ti ha messo il kernel 3.2.qualcosa?
<francesco___> no ha fatto :)
<glpiana> francesco___, sì, ma cosa ha fatto?
<francesco___> nulla ha finito e basta , adesso riavvio?
<glpiana> francesco___, ha finito di installarti che pacchetto?
<francesco___> quello ke mi hai detto tu..
<glpiana> francesco___, copia una decina di righe del temrinale su pastebin per cortesia
<francesco___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249966/
<mariagrazia85> glpiana stò pensando una cosa.... ma non è che devo installare ubuntu su c (dove ovviamente è installato xp)? io contavo di installare ubuntu su d dove ho più spazio.... mentre su c ho pochisimo spazio
<glpiana> francesco___, oki, riavvia e fai come ti  ho detto, seleziona il kernel 3.2.0.61 (comunque il 3.2, non un 3.5)
<francesco___> okok
<glpiana> mariagrazia85, vai su "altro" e dimmi che cosa ti propone
<onorium> ragazzi
<onorium> si continua
<glpiana> mariagrazia85, ferma. prima, quando hai deframmentato, l'hai fatto su C o su D?
<onorium> a bloccare
<mariagrazia85> c
<glpiana> mariagrazia85, fallo su D e poi vedi se ti lascia ridimensionare D
<mariagrazia85> ok
<onorium> verifying dmi pool data update success
<glpiana> onorium, non fa nulla prmeendo esco, invio o altro?
<onorium> no nulla
<glpiana> onorium, non so dirti
<mariagrazia85> glpiana non mi fa deframmentare d.... credo che prima provando a ridimensionarlo qualcosa sia andato storto... spero di non aver perso tutto quello che avevo su d
<jester-> mariagrazia85: deframmentare significa fare la deframmentazione del file system da winzoz avviato
<mariagrazia85> lo so che cosa signifca deframmentare..... ma adesso è come se d non esiste sul mio pc, ergo: niente deframmentazione
<mariagrazia85> o meglio appare l'icona di d ma non mi ci fa entrare e mi dice di controllare che il disco non sia stato rimosso
<jester-> mariagrazia85: winz--utilità di sistema-->utilità defrasmmentazione
<jester-> mariagrazia85: winz si avvia?
<mariagrazia85> si
<mariagrazia85> ma io ho 2 partizioni
<jester-> quindi?
<mariagrazia85> quella principale c e d
<mariagrazia85> c me lo fa deframmentare
<mariagrazia85> e d neanche lo vede
<jester-> d l'hai segata?
<mariagrazia85> NON LA VEDE
<jester-> che hai fatto alla povera d
<mariagrazia85> penso si sia suicidata
<mariagrazia85> perchè  ha capito che sto per demolire direttamente il pc
<mariagrazia85> maledetta microsoft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jester-> va che il problema sta sempre fra la tastiera e la sedia
<krabador> mariagrazia85, la microsoft non ha tutto questo spirito di iniziativa
<mariagrazia85> si ma se non decidevano di dare in pasto xp alla pirateria io non ero costretta a fare manovre allucinanti con un pc più vecchio di matusalemme
<jester-> che dire di ubuntu che secondo certa gente si flagella da sola la notte a pc spento
<jester-> mariagrazia85: va che linux ringiovanisce la nonna è una favole
<jester-> a
<jester-> a un pc vecchio gli metti winz 95 o 98 va come un treno
<vanna> gent.mi, ho scaricato da poco xeubuntu 13.10, ho un problema con un file di xls che devo portare nel nuovo sistema operativo
<vanna> ho provato ad aprirlo ma non mi ritrovo  le pivot che avevo nei fogli di xls
<vanna> l'ho aperto con libre
<Sinester> Salve a tutti, c'è un modo per accedere alla partizione di ubuntu (quindi ai relativi dati, musica, etc etc) da windows?
<LUBUNTU> Buonasera
<LUBUNTU> avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<LUBUNTU> sono disperato
<LUBUNTU> :(
<Guest30383> buongiorno
<Guest30383> io avrei intenzione di installare lubuntu  12.04
<Guest30383> sono gia in possesso del programma gparted
<Guest30383> come devo suddividere le partizioni dell'hard disk per poter installare lubuntu?
<Guest30383> o avrei intenzione di installare lubuntu  12.04 [20:17] <Guest30383> sono gia in possesso del programma gparted [20:17] <Guest30383> come devo suddividere le partizioni dell'hard disk per poter installare lubuntu?
<saltabecca> ciao gentilmente mi potete dire come verifico java(che ho installato)? sul sito oracle non appare nulla se verifico(parlo dell'animazione)...
<Nippon> salve a tutti gli amici
<Nippon> vorrei chiedere il vostro aiuto, desidero sapere come faccio a sapere gli HHD interni che sono installati sul mio desktop, la quantità di memoria occupata e quella libera
<Nippon> grazie
<Nippon> inoltre ho un problema, inserendo una usb non riesco a copiare dei file dal desktop alla usb memory, mi appare un messaggio http://paste.ubuntu.com/7251232/
<Nippon> perchè non riesco a copiare i file sulla usb memory?
<saltabecca> ciao a tutti
<saltabecca> akis24 potresti aiutarmi a sistemare la verifica di java dal sito oracle?(ho installato tutto ma non rileva nulla..magari funziona ugualmente.
<Nippon> chi mi può aiutare?
<akis24> saltabecca: mai fatto dal sito di oracle
<saltabecca> no no
<saltabecca> openjdk ho installato
<saltabecca> volevo solo verificare se funziona nel web..se tutto ok me ne frego della verifica
<akis24> saltabecca: basta girare su qualche sito suppongo e vedi se va'
<saltabecca> dammi un sito gentilmente
<Nippon> ciao akis24, potresti aiutarmi? Non riesco a copiare i file dal desktop alla usb, mi appare un messaggio di errore
<akis24> Nippon: come copi i file ?
<Nippon> il messaggio è file system in solo lettura
<Nippon> con il tasto dx, copia e poi incolla
<Nippon> o trascino
<akis24> Nippon:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=25436
<saltabecca> akis24 mi fornisci un sito per favore?
<akis24> Nippon: la usb che filesystem usa? ntfs ?
<Nippon> come faccio a capirlo? su proprieta mi dice Tipo di filesystem:msdos
<djnarcotic7> ciao a tutti
<djnarcotic7> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<djnarcotic7> scusate
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<djnarcotic7> ok scusate
<djnarcotic7> ho appena eseguito un installazione di xubuntu su un oc abbastanza vecchio, tutto ok il problema che ho riguarda il wifi che non mi funziona
<akis24> !wifi | djnarcotic7
<ubot-it> djnarcotic7: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<vice_> ho un epc con windows xp installato,  non parte più.... allora gli ho avviato una live di ubuntu ma non mi vede l' hd come posso fare???
<vice_> avvio una live ma non vedo i file sull'hd
<vice_> p
<vice_> avvio una live ma non vedo l'hd
<vice_> hola
<Runciter> hola
<vice_> avvio la live ma non vedo hd
<Runciter> ovvio, la live non ha hd
<Runciter> ...è live
<djnarcotic7> salve ragazzi ho un problema col wireless ho seguito le guide supporto adesso si e accesa la lucina ma ancora niente, non rileva niente, cerco aiuto
<Runciter> anch'io avrei un problemino...di recente ho il sospetto che qualcuno si sia intrufolato nel mio sistema e si sia creato un bell'exploit...
<djnarcotic7> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<Runciter> reset
<Runciter> come posso verificare la presenza di intrusi col mio ubuntu 13.10?
<djnarcotic7> aiutoooooooo
<Runciter> djnarcotic7, spara, provo a vedere se conosco il problema
<Electricbass> Buonasera. Dopo molto tempo che avevo scollegato il Pc per trasloco stasera lo riaccendo e non parte più. Dopo la schermata della scheda madre resta il cursore lampeggiante in alto a sinistra
<Electricbass> Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Runciter> Electricbass, prova a riavviare, entra nel bios e controlla la sequenza di boot
<Electricbass> Runciter fatto e come primo decide cê l'hard disk
<Electricbass> Primo device
<Runciter> Electricbass, come driver primario metti l'hard disk dove è installato l'OS
<Electricbass> Quello è già impostato
<Runciter> Electricbass, e non carica niente?
<djnarcotic7> non mi funziona il wifi su xubuntu installazione nuova su pc abbastanza vecchio
<Runciter> djnarcotic7, caratteristiche del pc?
<Runciter> poi vi passa ;)
<Electricbass> runciter , no niente. Ho controllato anche gli spinotti dell' hard disk sembra tutto ok
<djnarcotic7> asus a 6000km series 1.8 processore 1 gb ram
<Runciter> Electricbass, tutto quello che è riconosciuto nel bios è ben collegato, altrimenti non risulterebbe presente. Ma che OS avevi installato?
<Electricbass> Runciter trovato, era l altro hard disk però cosa stranissima nel Bios avviato con canc mi faceva vedere solo l hard disk senza sistema operativo. Se invece schiacciavo F8 dove chiede di inserire i device del boot allora me li mostrava tutti
<Runciter> djnarcotic7, l'unica cosa che mi viene di consigliarti è questa: prova ad installare network-manager se non l'hai già di default eppoi guarda questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<djnarcotic7> ok ora provo speriamo vada
<Runciter> Electricbass, L'ho detto perché avevo anch'io tempo fa un problema analogo.
<Runciter> Electricbass, Good
<Electricbass> In teoria avrei due hard disk ,l ultimo messo poco tempo prima di staccare ilpc, non riesco a usarlo. Mi puoi aiutare?
<Runciter> Electricbass, In che senso: è collegato alla scheda madre? Tra i dispositivi è riconosciuto?
<Electricbass> dove lo posso vedere?
<Electricbass> Inoltre da qualche tempo la macchina si è rallentata moltissimo , ho i dischi quasi vuoti a parte il SO però continuano a girare forsennatamente con tutto lento
<Runciter> Electricbass, Avvia il computer e carica il sistema operativo
<Runciter> Electricbass, poi vai su file (o risorse del computer) e controlli i dispositivi che sono visualizzati.
<Runciter> Electricbass, devo staccare... spero che così tu possa risolvere, altrimenti prova a risollevare la domanda, qualcuno risponderà! Buonanotte!
<Electricbass> C'è solo un disco quello da 82gb invece se uso GParted che avevo provato per installare il nuovo hd, me li fa vedere entrambi ma nn sono sicuro se ho fatto correttamente un risulta non montato
<Runciter> Electricbass, Molto probabilmente perché hai una live... saluti!
<Runciter> djnarcotic7, devo andare, spero tu possa risolvere. Notte!
<electricbass> buonasera. ho un problema di hard disk. Ne ho 2 nel mio sistema. però quello con OS, al boot non viene visto e quindi faccio partire il sistema da f8 dove me li vede entrambi.
<electricbass> Poi però quando entro nella home di ubuntu e vado sul risorse del pc mi vede solo l'altro. Li riconosco dalle dimensioni.
<electricbass> QUalcuno mi sa aiutare?
<zorzo804> Dalle risorse del pc è normale che ti veda solo l'altro visto che il primo è montato su /
<zorzo804> Hai provato a modificare l'ordine di boot degli hard disk dal bios?
<electricbass> zorzo804: nell'ordine dei device del boot mi fa vedere solo il secondo.
<electricbass> Tra l'altro all'avvio di ubuntu mi dà degli errori sul disco '/'
<zorzo804> electricbass: non c'é un ulteriore menu che ti fa scegliere solo quale hd avviare prima? Intendo un menu con solo gli hd, senza lettore dvd ne usb.
<electricbass> zorzo804: dunque se entro nel bios da "canc" l'elenco prevede solo hd dove nn c'è SO come primo poi dvd e poi floppy
<zorzo804> Ok dovrebbe esserci un altro menu dove scegliere tra i due hd
<electricbass> zorzo804: invece se all'avvio schiaccio F8 mi esce tutto l'elenco dei device e allora posso scegliere di farlo partire da quello giusto .. però così non posso salvare questa impostazione
<electricbass> zorzo804: esco un attimo e passo su i pad con la chat così posso provare sul pc
<zorzo804> ok!
<Electricbass> Eccomi zorzo804
<zorzo804> electricbass:bene, frughiamo questo benedetto bios
<Electricbass> ok ho risolto c'da dare la priorità in altro menù
<zorzo804> electricbass: Perfetto
<Electricbass> Posso approfittare ancora?
<zorzo804> electricbass: certo
<Electricbass> Dunque a questo punto vorrei poter usare l altro hard disk come spazio in più di archiviazione, son sempre 80 gb
<Electricbass> Però non mi fa copiare
<zorzo804> vorresti monterlo automaticamente all'avvio?
<Electricbass> Dice errore durante la copia ....... Permesso negato
<zorzo804> Non hai i permessi di scrittura su quel disco
<zorzo804> ...o sulle sue cartelle
<Electricbass> Era l hd del pc di un altro PC dove c era sempre ubuntu. Si può anche formattare, non mi interessa quello che cè. Basta poterlo usare
<zorzo804> Che mount point ha il disco su cui non riesci a scrivere
<zorzo804> ?
<Electricbass> Scusa esco e rientro dal PCUS fisso
<zorzo804> ok
<zorzo804> electricbass: Se dentro l'hd non hai dati che ti servono il mio consiglio è di formattarlo, magari in ext4
<electricbass_> zorzo804 eccomi
<zorzo804> electricbass: Poi sarebbe ideale farlo montare all'avvio
<electricbass_> me lo faresti fare tu?
<electricbass_> tutte cose sacrosante ma che non so fare
<electricbass_> cominciamo a faormattarlo in ext4, come si fa?
<zorzo804> Allora, hai gparted installato?
<electricbass_> si
<electricbass_> ci sono
<electricbass_> si è chiuso il nick dell'ipad
<electricbass_> gparted aperto
<zorzo804> aprilo e vai sulla scheda del hd da formattare
<electricbass_> si ok
<zorzo804> dovrebbe essere "sda"
<zorzo804> no no....volevo dire sdb
<zorzo804> SDB
<electricbass_> no invece è /dev/sda
<zorzo804> ah... quindi hai la partizione / su sdb?
<electricbass_> per la precisione /dev/sda1
<electricbass_> e penso di si
<zorzo804> Per sicurezza controlla, non vorrei mai farti spianare l'OS
<electricbass_> la situazioen di sdb è : sdb1 ext4 112 gb / sdb2 extended 2Gb /  sdb5 linux-swap 2 gb
<zorzo804> OK, dobbiamo formattare il disco sda
<electricbass_> ok dimmi
<zorzo804> per prima cosa da gparted smonta la partizione sda1
<electricbass_> ok fatto
<zorzo804> suppongo che su quel disco ci sia la partizione swap della vecchia installazione
<electricbass_> zorzo804:  c'è una piccola partizione di 7mb in grigio con scritto "NON ALLOCATO"
<zorzo804> electricbass: non c'è problema
<electricbass_> ok .. procediamo
<zorzo804> eliminiamo le due partizioni presenti nel disco
<zorzo804> Ci dovremmo trovare con tutto il disco "non allocato"
<electricbass_> si esatto, mancano circa 4GB all'appello ma fa niente
<electricbass_> sarebbe da 80gb ma mi da 76,4 non allocati
<zorzo804> Cioè 4 gb?
<electricbass_> zorzo804: sarebbe da 80gb ma mi da 76,4 non allocati
<electricbass_> zorzo804: cmq ok va bene lo stesso
<electricbass_> procediamo
<zorzo804> è dovuto alla trasformazione da decimale a digitale, nel senso che usa multipli di 1024 invece di 1000 per conteggiare lo spazio
<electricbass_> zorzo804: ok .. scusa sono u npo' ignorante in materia ma mi affascina!!
<zorzo804> electricbass: Clic dx sullo spazio non allocato e scegli "nuova"
<electricbass_> ko fatto
<electricbass_> che parametri devo mettere?
<zorzo804> direi partizione primaria e ext4
<electricbass_> ok fatto
<zorzo804> Su Etichetta metti quello che ti pare, puoi date un nome alla partizione così la puoi identificare più facilmente
<zorzo804> Intendi usare tutto l'hd?
<electricbass_> zorzo804: si lo uso da archivio
<electricbass_> zorzo804: ok fatta anche l'etichetta
<zorzo804> Se si, spazio libero prima e spazio libero dopo devono essere 0
<electricbass_> zorzo804: ok fatto... ho clikkato su crea
<electricbass_> zorzo804: adesso?
<zorzo804> ora su gparted il segno di spunta verde in alto dovrebbe essere cliccabile
<electricbass_> si
<zorzo804> Con quello avvii la modifica dell'hd
<electricbass_> zorzo804: questa è la formattazione
<electricbass_> ?
<zorzo804> si
<electricbass_> zorzo804: OK COMPLETATO... SALVA DETTAGLI?
<zorzo804> No, non serve
<zorzo804> Adesso hai una partizione da 80 gb per archiviare dati
<electricbass_> zorzo804: e il discorso di montarlo all'avvio? che significa?
<zorzo804> Che la puoi usare appena avviato il sistema operativo... meglio se ti faccio un esempio
<zorzo804> metti che su questa partizione ci tieni la collezione di mp3
<electricbass_> zorzo804: ma se clicco adesso sulla partizione non succede nulla anzi esce il messaggio "monta e apri"
<zorzo804> Accendi il pc e avvii rhythmbox (o banshee)per ascoltarli
<zorzo804> (Si ora non è ancora montata)
<zorzo804> PrATICAMENTE SE NON È MONTATA NESSUN PROGRAMMA PUÒ VEDERE I FILE CHE CI SONO DENTRO
<electricbass_> zorzo804: ok capito... e possiamo montarla ora?
<zorzo804> Scusa mi è scappato il caps lock
<zorzo804> certo
<electricbass_> zorzo804:  no problem
<zorzo804> puoi già montarla
<electricbass_> zorzo804: come?
<zorzo804> aprila con nautilus
<electricbass_> <zorzo804 :sa che non ce l'ho
<electricbass_> zorzo804: devo installarlo?
<zorzo804> l'equivalente di esplora risorse
<zorzo804> No, nautilus è il programma che usi per esplorare le cartelle
<zorzo804> Almeno su ubuntu è quello
<electricbass_> ok aperta e con il tasto dx c'è MONTA. Faccio?
<zorzo804> si
<electricbass_> zorzo804: e resterà montato anche per i prossimi avviii?
<electricbass_> zorzo804:  solo un'ultima cosa ... poi ti lascio stare. posso cambiare etichetta? visto che compare spesso avrei un nome da dargli per comodità
<zorzo804> No, allo spegnimento viene smontata e al riavvio rimarrà tale finchè non ci "navigherai" sopra
<electricbass_> scusa ma mi dà sempre errore se ci copio dentro un file
<mibofra> zorzo804: vuoi un cambio :)) ? (tipo stafetta)
<electricbass_> scusate vi sto stancando....
<zorzo804> mibofra: se ti  va lo aiutiamo in due, non ho problemi a stare un altro po in chat
<mibofra> zorzo804: ok era solo che magari si andava per le lunghe e volevi andare a dormire
<electricbass_> grazie .. ho prvato a copiare un file e continua a darmi errore, non mi accende l'INCOLLA
<zorzo804> electricbass: tranquillo, è che voglio spiegarti dei concetti tecnici in modo semplice
<zorzo804> electricbass: apri un terminale e vai sulla partizione incriminata
<electricbass_> zorzo804: terminale aperto ma mi devi dire tu i comandi. non li conosco
<zorzo804> ok, prima di tutto vediamo dove è montata. Digita quindi "df"
<zorzo804> ora hai la lista di tutte le partizioni montate
<electricbass_> si
<electricbass_> vedo anche la sda1
<zorzo804> è proprio lei
<zorzo804> sda1 dov'è montata?
<electricbass_> montato su  /run/shm
<electricbass_> zorzo804: no scusa
<mibofra> ah ecco
<electricbass_> zorzo804: l'ora
<zorzo804> ... no... prova "df /dev/sda1"
<electricbass_> zorzo804:  montata su /media/primaria 2014
<zorzo804> è lei!
<mibofra> ?
<zorzo804> ora "cd /media"
<electricbass_> zorzo804: ok
<electricbass_> fatto
<mibofra> ehm non vorrei intromettermi ma
<zorzo804> poi "ls -l primaria\ 2014"
<zorzo804> mibofra:prego
<mibofra> i dispositivi a blocchi /dev/sda* solitamente sono sull'hd interno al pc e ci sono le partizioni di sistema
<mibofra> non si parlava di una pennetta prima?
<zorzo804> la sua root sta su sdb1
<mibofra> lol
<electricbass_> no hard disk interni, ce n'è uno che no ni fa accedere
<zorzo804> è un secondo hd interno su cui stava prima installato un OS
<zorzo804> ora serve da archivio
<mibofra> così ha senso :)
<electricbass_> mi dice ls.. impossibile accedere a primaria 2014: file o directory inesistente
<zorzo804> mibofra: interrompi in qualunque momento
<mibofra> ok
<zorzo804> "pwd" che risposta ti da?
<zorzo804> sei su /media ?
<electricbass_> zorzo804: /media
<mibofra> electricbass_: non riesci a scrivere/leggere da quella partizione?
<mibofra> che hai montato in /media/ecc?
<electricbass_> scusate.. devo andare.. grazie per la disponibilità
<mibofra> ok ciao
<electricbass_> riporverò. tra pocovado a lavorare
<mibofra> ripassa appena puoi
<zorzo804> ok
<zorzo804> Stai tranquillo che è risolvibile
<electricbass_> zorzo804: grazie mille gentilissimo.. sono certo che avremmo risolto con te
<mibofra> che qualcuno ti continuerà a dare una mano
<zorzo804> Grazie della fiducia
<mibofra> per curiosità zorzo804 che aveva nello specifico?
<zorzo804> Su sda aveva una vecchia installazione di ubuntu con partizione root e swap
<zorzo804> ma quell'hd non gli serviva e lo voleva sfruttare come archivio
<zorzo804> così l'ho aiutato a formattarlo in un unica partizione
<zorzo804> solo che una volta montata non aveva i diritti per scriverci sopra
<zorzo804> volevo farlo andare su /media/partizione e fargli fare un chown o chmod
<saltabecca> ciao
<zorzo804> ciao saltabecca
<mibofra> zorzo804: gliela facevi montare con root e cambiavi i permessi con chown -R
<saltabecca> sapete fin quanto si aggiornera la 12.10???
<mibofra> o era il montaggio il difficile per lui?
<mibofra> saltabecca: siamo alla 14.04 da domani
<mibofra> anzi da oggi
<zorzo804> mibofra: bastava un chown da root, era già montata da $USER
<mibofra> no domani ancora è il 15
<mibofra> zorzo804: ottimo
<mibofra> ed era li l'inghippo :) ?
<zorzo804> mibofra: diciamo che era alle prime armi ed ancora poco pratico
<saltabecca> quindi mai potrò installare gli aggiornamenti
<mibofra> ecco, forse bisognerebbe preparare degli script pratici pronti all'uso
<saltabecca> o esiste qualche metodo?
<mibofra> saltabecca: aggiornare alla 14.04
<mibofra> o installarla da 0
<saltabecca> o ci si attacca ho capito ...
<zorzo804> saltabecca: non vorrei dire una castroneria ma fare l'aggiornameto da 12.10 alla LTS 14.04 è possibile ma un po macchinoso
<saltabecca> Firefox predefinito sarà una checca
<mibofra> già
<zorzo804> fossi in te installerei da capo
<saltabecca> xke. quel browser invece che chromium/
<saltabecca> ?
<mibofra> zorzo804: in realtà anche dalla 6.06 alla 14.04 ma gli aggiornamenti di distribuzione non sono sempre sicuri
<mibofra> saltabecca: non ti piace ff? metti chromium
<saltabecca> rimuovo Firefox o resta sempre predefinito?
<zorzo804> io ho sempre affiancato le due versioni (vecchia e nuova) in due partizioni separate
<saltabecca> xubuntu viene rilasciato pure?
<mibofra> si
<saltabecca> ottimo
<zorzo804> saltabecca: puoi rimuovere firefox e mettere chromium così da avere quest'ultimo predefinito
<saltabecca> le ISO sono già scaricabili?
<mibofra> saltabecca: rendi predefinito chromium (che ti chiede all'inizio se vuoi usarlo come predefinito)
<mibofra> e togli ff
<mibofra> cdimage
<zorzo804> saltabecca: al momento puoi scaricare le beta
<mibofra> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<saltabecca> domattina già le ufficiali?
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> io vado a dormire vah
<mibofra> notte
<saltabecca> ottimo spero solo dopo le rimozioni non faccia come Windows
<saltabecca> tra qualche anno sarà simile
<saltabecca> notte mibofra
<saltabecca> ciao a tutti
<saltabecca> :) grazie
<zorzo804> I rilasci ufficiali della 14.04 sono previsti il 17 aprile
<zorzo804> mibofra: notte
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-15
<alien> .
<akis24> giorno
<Andreone> Buona giornata
<Andreone> Voglio installare mate desktop su lubuntu
<Andreone> come si fà ?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<shadow91> ciao  aiutino?  mi  spiegate  ke  errore  sia  questo:494] noveau E [ Ptherm] [0000:01:00.0] unhandlend intr 0x000000160
<mauro_> Ubuntu supporta: 1 Google Chrome 2 Picasa 3 Photoshop
<mauro_> ?
<akis24> mauro_: chromium = chrome sui repo ufficiali  stessa cosa picasa  photoshop gira con wine forse ma versioni meno recenti di quelle attuali
<saltabecca> ciao a tutti ma la iso ufficiale 14.04 quando esce?
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> saltabecca, porta pazienza
<saltabecca> azz :)
<cybernova> saltabecca, il 17 aprile
<saltabecca> pensavo oggi
<Egorne> sto riscontrando parecchi problemi nell'abilitare i driver grafici di Ubuntu 13.10, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano cortesemente?
<akis24> Egorne:  apri Ubuntu Control Center poi in Sorgenti Software da li accedere alla sezione Driver Aggiuntivi e vedi se li trova
<Egorne> Sì, ne trova diversi
<akis24> Egorne: è consigliato installare la versione indicata come Raccomandato
<Egorne> 5 per la precisione
<Egorne> http://i.imgur.com/N45SlmF.png screen per capire meglio
<akis24> Egorne:  il primo direi
<akis24> Egorne: proprietario ,testato
<Egorne> ok, sta applicando le modifiche e speriamo non mi crashi di nuovo il sistema
<Inkubo> salve
<Inkubo> ce qualcuno che mi può dare qualche consiglio/aiuto?
<akis24> !aiuto | Inkubo
<ubot-it> Inkubo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Matteogranata> prendo il suggerimento anch'io e vado direttamente con la domanda
<Inkubo> ok scusate :)
<mauro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7254188/
<Egorne> fatto, modifiche finite
<Egorne> ora dovrei riavviare il pc o non è necessario?
<akis24> mauro_: hai win 8 ?
<akis24> Egorne: riavvia
<jester-> mauro_: devi installare accanto a vista
<Matteogranata> devo scaricare uno zip di configurazione openVPN nella cartella /etc/openvpn/. Se ho capito bene ci vogliono i privilegi root. Infatti non me lo permette di base. Prima di fare casini con "sudo" chiedo consigli
<Egorne> ok
<mauro_> Uhm l'hard disk va partizionato in 3 posizioni nel mio caso...
<jester-> mauro_: devi prima deframmentare poi in installa accanto sceglierai di quanto ridurre vista
<jester-> mauro_: quindi nel tua caso si arrangerà l'installer
<Inkubo> Allora, ho sempre usato Unity trovandomi bene, ma ho voluto provare Gnome. Avevo un dvd con Gnome 13.04 con l'intenzione di aggiornare a 13.10. Fatto tutto ho avuto un sacco di problemi con questo ambiente. Crash, blocchi totali ecc.. Ho provato con l'aggiornamento alla beta 14.04 ma mentre aggiornava c'è stato un altro blocco e sono stato costretto a riavviare forzatamente. Ho riprovato ad aggiornare ma mi diceva che non poteva a
<akis24> Matteogranata:  se sono richiesti i privilegi di root devi usare sudo ovviamente per poterlo fare
<mauro_> La riduzione va fatta da Vista?
<Matteogranata> quindi come faccio?
<jester-> mauro_: no devi leggere quello che ti si scrive e le guide
<jester-> !installazione | mauro_
<ubot-it> mauro_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Inkubo> ...riusciva ad aggiornare e ho premuto ok.. Ora mi ritrovo con la 14.04 ma nei dettagli risulta la 13.10 ... E ho qualche blocco sporadico dell'interfaccia che si riavvia. Empathy non parte. Ed altri piccoli problemini, anche se il tutto funziona abbastanza bene.. Come risolvo?
<mauro_> Ho letto le guide i mi pareva che con Vista si dovesse ridurre da Windows...
<jester-> <jester-> mauro_: devi prima deframmentare poi in installa accanto sceglierai di quanto ridurre vista
<jester-> <jester-> mauro_: quindi nel tua caso si arrangerà l'installer
<Egorne_> rieccomi, ecco mi è appara una finestra "System program problem detected" e qualche altra di errore
<Egorne_> ma sembra che per il resto sia tutto normale
<akis24> Egorne_:  prova che il sistema  vada   applicazioni ecc
<Egorne_> il sistema è ok
<akis24> Egorne_:  a posto allora
<Egorne_> ora come verifico se i driver Nvidia sono abilitati?
<akis24> Egorne_: in sistema dovresti avere il control center nvidia
<Egorne_> nelle impostazioni dici?
<akis24> Egorne_: oppure apri il terminale e dai   lshw -c display | grep driver
<akis24> Egorne_: vedi che risponde e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<killa> ciao
<Egorne_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7254239/
<akis24> Egorne_: ora questo sempre da terminale e poi pastebin        glxinfo | grep render
<Egorne_> altro problema, non si sente più l'audio!
<Egorne_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7254259/
<akis24> Egorne_: driver video a posto
<Egorne_> e per l'audio ora come si fa?
<Gigi_Show> nessuno sa come è possibile reinstallare la beta di gnome 14.04?
<ExPBoy> !beta
<ubot-it> se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<akis24> Egorne_: da terminale dai alsamixer e prova a regolare i livelli audio
<Egorne_> ho impostato tutti i livelli al massimo ma non succede nulla
<akis24> Egorne_: sudo alsa force-reload  e metti risultato su pastebin
<Egorne_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7254293/
<akis24> Egorne_: ctrl+c  sul terminale e poi  riavvia  vediamo se va'
<Egorne_> cosa devo fare sul terminale?
<akis24> Egorne_: premi ctrl+c  chiudi e poi riavvia
<ellethee>  /msg NickServ identify msfe70014
<ExPBoy> lol
<Delfino1983> Buongiorno ragazzi ho questo problema ho aggiornato da ubuntu 12.04 a ubuntu 12.10 aggiornamento completato riavvio ma appena scelgo ubuntu dal menu iniziale mi rimane lo schermo nero
<cristian_c> Delfino1983, fra non molto scade anche la 12.10
<cristian_c> ti conviene restare o sulla 12.04 o installare la 14.04 che esce dopodomani
<ExPBoy> si ma provarle prima le release no?
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> Delfino1983, per curiosità quel pc è nuovo?
<Delfino1983> ExPBoy assolutamente no
<ExPBoy> eh
<Delfino1983> ExPBoy ti dico che nn c'èntra nulla
<ExPBoy> ok
<Delfino1983> xche se scarico la versione 13.10 gira si avvia
<Delfino1983> fa tutto
<ExPBoy> Delfino1983, quindi nella versione 12.10 c'è qualcosa che non va daccordo con il tuo hardware
<ExPBoy> per quello bisognerebbe provare prima
<Delfino1983> eh può esse ma come faccio a saperlo!?
<ExPBoy> provando prima
<Delfino1983> vabbe mo aspetto la 14.04 LTS
<cristian_c> Delfino1983, hai aggiunto ppa?
<ExPBoy> mha
<ExPBoy> però provala prima :)
<Delfino1983> no nessun ppa
<Delfino1983> ExPBoy le alpha e le beta le ho provate e funzionano
<Delfino1983> :D
<cristian_c> Delfino1983, driver video?
<ExPBoy> e si ma io proverei anche la definitiva
<Delfino1983> si
<cristian_c> Delfino1983, ?
<Delfino1983> Si cristian_c ho installato i driver
<Delfino1983> della mia scheda video
<cristian_c> Delfino1983, quali? Da dove?
<Delfino1983> nvidia
<cristian_c> che scheda?
<cristian_c> lol
<Delfino1983> me l'ha richiesto ubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<Delfino1983> G 103 M
<cristian_c> quando mai?
<cristian_c> Delfino1983, i driver proprietari non sono obbligatori
<Delfino1983> eh
<Delfino1983> ma io li ho installati
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> <Delfino1983> me l'ha richiesto ubuntu
<Delfino1983> vabbe cmq mo aspetto la 14.04
<Delfino1983> utilizzate qualche gestore di password!?
<ExPBoy> password? che roba sono?
<cristian_c> Delfino1983, ok, ma non ho capito quali driver hai installato e chi ti ha costretto
<cristian_c> è una cosa interessante...
<cristian_c> :P
<Delfino1983> cristian_c pero nn sfottere
<cristian_c> no no
<Delfino1983> cristian_c utilizzi gestore di password?
<First> Salve, sto cercando di  utilizzare whatsapp/purple su pidgin, ma sembra che ogni guida che trovo abbia un problema con l'installazione di WART. c'e' un modo per risolvere questo problema? grazie :D
<glpiana> ola
<sylvesterTheCat> glpiana: ciao
<glpiana> ciao sylvesterTheCat
<saltabecca> Dix78 allafine ho messo la freccia 14.04 ma non appare il nm-applet
<`abc> Q: ubuntu ha firewall?
<`abc> scusa crox se insisto, magari sono quelli meno appropriato che puo risponderti ma..è inutile
<glpiana> `abc, certo che ha un firewall, iptables. ma di default è tutto aperto
<glpiana> !iptables | `abc
<ubot-it> `abc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<mapreri> abbiamo un articolo su iptables nel nostro wiki? :o
<Guest8668> Dopo parecchie e inconcludenti ricerche, chiedo il vostro aiuto per trovare un buon programma per minare Bitcoin o altre cryptomonete, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<`abc> escavatorplus
<Guest8668> intendo, vorrei anche un miner per minare altre cryptomonete come Litecoin, Fedoracoin ecc.
<krabador> Guest8668, e non un posto come presidente del consiglio di amministrazione apple?
<glpiana> !chat | Guest8668
<ubot-it> Guest8668: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ellethee>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest8668> ok grazie a scusate l'intrusione allora
<krabador> Guest8668, che ubuntu usi?
<Guest8668> 13
<Guest8668> 13.10
<krabador> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/allpackages?format=txt.gz
<krabador> cerca bitcoin col browser
<Guest8668> è una lista di tutti i programmi per Ubuntu?
<krabador> di tutti i pacchetti disponibili per la 13.10 , cerca bitcoin
<joke2k> ciao a tutti
<joke2k> come posso eseguire iconv su una lista di file che hanno il nome con degli spazi?
<joke2k> find *data.txt -type f -print0 | xargs -0 echo
<joke2k> mi tira fuori correttamente i nomi dei file
<joke2k> ora devo trovare un modo per usare `iconv -t... "$1"`
<joke2k> per ogni file
<Nippon> Salve a tutti gli amcii
<Nippon> vorrei aggiornare il bios della mia scheda madre e vorrei sapere se è possibile farlo tramite dei comandi di ubuntu
<Nippon> i comandi che ho trovato sono i seguenti: sudo apt-get update
<Nippon> sudo apt-get install smbios-utils
<Nippon> sudo getSystemId
<Nippon> udo modprobe dell_rbu
<glpiana> Nippon, fossi in te andrei a vedere sul sito della scheda madre quali metodi sono consigliati per l'update del bios
<Nippon> sudo dellBiosUpdate -u -f /place/where/the/bios/is/bios.hdr
<Nippon> posso avviare questi comandi?
<Nippon> anche perchè il bios che ho scaricato è un file .exe
<Nippon> se avvio i comandi con terminale si aggiorna automaticamente?
<glpiana> Nippon, allora, fermo restando quello che ho scritto sopra, se la guida che hai trovato parla di file .hdr e tu hai un file .exe qualcosa non torna
<Nippon> il file .exe l'ho scaricato da un'altro sito, mentre ho trovato un'altra guida che spiega come aggiornare il bios con ubuntu tramite comandi da terminale
<glpiana> Nippon, ti servirebbe comunque sto file .hdr
<Nippon> ti faccio vedere la guida, c'è scritto anche dove andare a prendere il file .hdr
<Nippon> http://linux.dell.com/repo/firmware/bios-hdrs/
<Nippon> ho già avviato i primi tre comandi è per adesso è andato come è descritto nella guida
<glpiana> Nippon, fai quel che credi a tuo rischio e pericolo
<Nippon> non mi abbandonare, non so cosa fare
<Nippon> il discorso è che vorrei cambiare CPU sul mio pc
<Nippon> e non so se è necessario aggiornare il bios
<Nippon> magari provo a cambiare la CPU senza aggiornare il bios e se va bene lascio tutto come è adesso
<glpiana> Nippon, bios e hardware sono argomenti che nulla hanno a che fare con questo canale
<Nippon> ok, grazie per le risposte
<Nippon> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a decifrare questo comando?
<Nippon> sudo dellBiosUpdate -u -f /place/where/the/bios/is/bios.hdr
<Nippon> cosa sta a indicare place? where? the? is?
<cybernova> !chat | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Franziskan> Ciao, ho un problema con i driver audio nel portatile. Qualcuno è disponibile ad aiutarmi?
<Franziskan> Il problema è il seguente: Ho installato di recente Ubuntu 13.10 in un Alienware Area51 M15x, i driver audio sono corretti ma funzionano parzialmente cioè funzionano solo tramite l'uscita delle cuffie. Le casse integrate nel portatile funzionano perfettamente.
<Franziskan> :-/
<skais> Salve a tutti e buon pomeriggio! C'è qualche programmatore o studente nel campo dell'informatica collegato?
<cybernova> !chat | skais
<ubot-it> skais: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<skais> Grazie.
<Eolo> Salve a tutti...posso fare una domanda?
<Xeanort> salve, volemo informarmi per il live con hangout
<Xeanort> come funzionerà?
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | Eolo
<ubot-it> Eolo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabio_cc> Xeanort, non ho capito la domanda
<Eolo> Grazie fabio! dunque..sono nuovissimo e principiante...prima domanda..questo é il posto giusto epr domande di tipo tecnico?
<fabio_cc> Eolo, se riguardano ubuntu si
<Xeanort> intendo... si può vedere il video direttamente da ubuntu-it.org o bisogna avere l'indirizzo di hangouts?
<Eolo> ..certo! allora ci provo...
<Eolo> Ho installato la versione 12.04 su un HD da 160 Gb su cui ho anche creato una partizine dati (questa era l'intenzione) Poi ho formattato un secondo HD da 1T, Vorrei creare delle cartelle in questi spazi..ma "crea cartelle" é grigio e quindi no accessibile...
<Xeanort> ok, ho trovato già la risposta da un altra parte ;) grazie lo stesso
<Xeanort> Eolo, come lo hai formattato il secondo HD? ext4?
<fabio_cc> Eolo, probabilmente la cartella su cui viene montato il filesystem è di proprieta di root, bisogna cambiare proprietario e gruppo
<fabio_cc> Xeanort, meglio così
<Eolo> Grazie fabio..orse si...ma no capisco quello che mi stai dicendo..come lo spiegeresti a un bambino di 2 anni?..cos'é un proprietario e un gruppo..(oddio mi vergogno unpo..)
<Xeanort> fai da terminale "sudo nautilus" e vedi se riesci a creare cartelle nell'hd... esco ciao!
<fabio_cc> Eolo, collega l'hd da 1T, poi apri un terminale e digita il comando ls -al /media/
<fabio_cc> ciao Xeanort
<fabio_cc> !paste | Eolo
<ubot-it> Eolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Eolo> ricapitolo: ls -al /media/!paste  (giusto?)
<Franziskan> Ciao, ho un problema con i driver audio nel portatile. Qualcuno è disponibile ad aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | Franziskan
<ubot-it> Franziskan: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Eolo> esco un momento e rientro subito dalla macchina in questione,,cosi posso fare "paste"
<Franziskan> ahah, ok! :-D
<Franziskan> Ho recentemente installato Ubuntu 13.10 in un Alienware Area51 M15x, i driver audio sono corretti ma funzionano parzialmente cioè funzionano solo tramite l'uscita delle cuffie. Le casse integrate nel portatile funzionano perfettamente.
<fabio_cc> Franziskan, non capisco, l'audio integrato funziona, l'uscita audio per le cuffie anche, cos'è che non ti funziona?
<fabio_cc> Eolo, si, quando si riceve supporto l'ideale è trovarsi sulla macchina con il problema
<Franziskan> non funzionano le casse integrate su ubuntu
<fabio_cc> Franziskan, ok, rileggendo mi ero accorto di aver capito male
<fabio_cc> Franziskan, casse testate con altro sistema operativo?
<Franziskan> esatto
<Eolo_> hai ragione
<Eolo_> Grazie
<Eolo_> Ecc
<Eolo_> Fabio..ecco sono lulla macchina ho fatto e postato su pastebin..vedi qualcosa?
<fabio_cc> Franziskan, alsamixer -V all
<fabio_cc> Franziskan, prova ad abilitare ed alzare tutti i volumi
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, devi postare il link
<Eolo_> a fabio: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7256106/
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, si hai fatto correttamente
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, è collegato l'hd?
<Eolo_> credo di si..i bios le riconosce e installando ubunto l'aveva anche visto (dev/sda) come posso verificare ulteriormente?
<Franziskan> fabio: fatto, non cambia nulla
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, apri gestore dischi e controlla qual è il punto di mount del disco
<Franziskan> fabio_cc: il volume speaker si resetta in continuazione
<fabio_cc> Franziskan, in che senso?
<Franziskan> alzo tutti i volumi e continua a non sentirsi nulla dalgi speaker
<Franziskan> inserisco le cuffie e si sente
<Franziskan> e si azzera il volume degli speaker su alsamixer
<Franziskan> tolgo le cuffie e torna al valore normale
<Franziskan> continuando a non funzionare
<Eolo_> fabio: Ho ubuntu in inglese..sarebbe "Disk utility" e icona con HD e chiavei nglese?
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, si
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, in inglese devi cercare mount point
<fabio_cc> Franziskan, controlla anche da impostazioni di sistema -> audio
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, in disk utility seleziona il tuo hd esterno e controlla il mount point
<Franziskan> già fatto, niente
<Franziskan> :(
<Eolo_> fabio: "Mounted at /DATA1onJUPITER"  (nome che ho dato io: primo HD dati su JUPITER = nome macchina)
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, è quello da 1 TB che non riesci ad usare?
<Eolo_> SI
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, ls -al /DATA1onJUPITER
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, sempre su pastenib
<fabio_cc> Franziskan, senti qualcosa dalle casse integrate con: speaker-test -D plug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav
<Eolo_> fabio: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7256204/
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, chown tuoutente:tuoutente -R /DATA1onJUPITER
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, con sudo
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, sudo chown tuoutente:tuoutente -R /DATA1onJUPITER
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, al posto di tuoutente metti il tuo nome utente
<Franziskan> mi dice: Errore di riproduzione: -16,Dispositivo o risorsa occupata
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, che è es
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, quindi dovrebbe essere sudo chown es:es -R /DATA1onJUPITER
<Eolo_> fabio: sembra non succedere niente..http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7256222/
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, bene
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, prova adesso "crea cartella"
<Eolo_> fabio: ce l'ho fatta!!!! MAGIA???
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, no, permessi :)
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, capita spesso che dopo aver formattato un hd esterno i permessi dello stesso siano sbagliati
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, segnati questa procedura, magari ti servirà ancora
<fabio_cc> Franziskan, sto facendo qualche ricerca, ma niente per adesso
<Eolo_> fabio..forse un giorno capirò...infatti! ultima domanda..dovrei fare la stessa cosa con una partizine sull'HD da 160Gb..quali tra le cose che ho fatto devo ripetere? quella "chown etc"...?
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, il comando è sempre lo stesso, però cambia il mount point (in questo caso /DATA1onJUPITER)
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, però lo vedi sempre allo stesso modo, da disk utility
<Eolo_> fabio si questo lo immaginavo..era giusto epr esere sicuro del comando.. GRAZIE MILLE!!!!! Ultima domanda (per oggi) come esco correttamente dal forum..non vedo un tasto di log out...
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, aspetta che guardo, non ricordo com'è l'interfaccia web
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, /quit nella finestra status dovrebbe bastare
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, poi chiudi la scheda o il browser
<Eolo_> fabio: ok allora saluto tutti e te in particolare..GRAZIE MILLE!!!!!
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, se vuoi ubuntu in italiano puoi installare i pacchetti per la lingua italiana
<fabio_cc> Eolo_, prego
<fabio_cc> Franziskan, in impostazioni di sistema -> audio -> uscita hai più scelte in "riproduci suono tramite"?
<Franziskan> ci sono 2 voci
<Franziskan> output digitale e altoparlanti
<fabio_cc> Franziskan, qual è quello selezionato?
<Franziskan> altoparlanti
<fabio_cc> Franziskan, ok
<fabio_cc> Franziskan, scusa la ripetizione, da alsamixer -V all     hai controllato che nessun volume sia disabilitato? sotto i volumi abilitati c'è 00, mentre in quelli disabilitati c'è MM, ovviamente devi controllare quando le cuffie non sono inserite
<fabio_cc> Franziskan, per abilitare devi premere il tasto 'm'
<jacopone> salve ho una domanda
<jacopone> sto cercando di installare ubuntu in dual boot con windows 7 ma non mi appare la voce "Installa a fianco di windows /"
<Franziskan> tutto abilitato
<jacopone> to cercando di installare ubuntu in dual boot con windows 7 ma non mi appare la voce "Installa a fianco di windows "
<manukun_> Ciao
<Franziskan> jacopo devi avere parte del disco non partizionato
<manukun_> Quale versione di ubuntu mi consigliate di scaricare? qual'è la più stabile?
<jacopone> si ora ho ridotto il mio hard disk di 100 gb
<jacopone> credo che dovrebbe andare bene giusto?
<jacopone> ma non partizionato o non alloccato?
<Franziskan> non e che hai creato un'altra partizione come fat32 o ntfs
<Franziskan> se si devi lasciarlo come non allocato
<jacopone> ok lo lascio Non alloccato quindi
<jacopone> in caso lo formatto con gparted ma in fat32 o ntfs
<manukun_> porco dio
<manukun_> mi rispondete?
<Franziskan> no
<Franziskan> devi lasciarlo come unounted
<manukun_> tua madre
<jacopone> e poi? esce la scritta a fianco di windows 7?
<Franziskan> unmounted
<Franziskan> e poi si dovrebbe
<jacopone> ok provo e ritorno, grazie mille
<Franziskan> di niente :)
<Franziskan> fabio_cc c6?
<fabio_cc> Franziskan, si
<Franziskan> hai qualche alternativa? :)
<Franziskan> purtroppo devo staccare :(
<Franziskan> grazie lo stesso :)
<fabio_cc> Franziskan, volevo farti fare un altro paio di prove
<fabio_cc> Franziskan, sarà per un'altra volta
<fabio_cc> Franziskan, da alsamixer -V all       disabilita il primo S/PDIF
<fabio_cc> Franziskan, poi installa pavucontrol, sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<fabio_cc> Franziskan, da pavucontrol puoi controllare i volumi di pulseaudio
<miklo> hang dj, hang dj
<miklo> hi
<Inkubo> !beta
<ubot-it> se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<akis24> sera
<picardxz> ciao
<emilio_> hi
<akis24> eh
<xspartacus> sera
<fabio_cc> !ciao | emilio_ xspartacus
<ubot-it> emilio_ xspartacus: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<xspartacus> fabio_cc, emilio?? stai sbagliando
<fabio_cc> xspartacus, salutavo te ed emilio_ che siete appena entrati :)
<xspartacus> fabio_cc, perdonami,l'underscore mi ha ingannato
<fabio_cc> xspartacus, nessun problema :)
<zigalon> ciao a tutti
<zigalon> ho installato ubuntu 13/10 ma mi mancano le terze parti per vedere filmati ecc... chi mi da la stringa da terminale per installarle?
<picardzx> Come si mette nautilus alla vecchia maniera con lo split F3?
<picardzx> cristian_c, ciao
<jester-> zigalon: installa ubuntu-restricted-etras
<jester-> extras
<filippo> come si installa skype da terminale?
<zigalon> jester-, dove li trovo?
<jester-> zigalon: nel software center o sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras intel terminale
<zigalon> jester-, ok grazie ora provo
<giulia> ciaoooo
<giulia> ciaoooo
<saltabecca> sera a tutti
<saltabecca> non riesco a scrivere su chrmium,firefox tutto ok!
<jester-> da sito o apt
<saltabecca> lubuntu 13.10 da sito
<sylvesterTheCat> filippo: Per prima cosa, scarica il file .deb dal sito ufficiale di Skype
<saltabecca> scrive qualche lettera poi si blocca...
<jester-> sylvesterTheCat: e quando mai
<jester-> !info skype
<ubot-it> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (saucy), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<saltabecca> jester- mi puoi aiutare?
<jester-> si devono abilitare gli extra
<jester-> saltabecca: cancella la cartella nascosta nella home
<saltabecca> jester- che cartella?
<jester-> saltabecca: /home/sticass/.config/google-chrome
<saltabecca> jester- ti diverti a prendermi in giro?
<saltabecca> jester- se ti va mi aiuti altrimenti mandami a fanculo direttamente
<jester-> saltabecca: tuo nome user, che non conosco, al posto di sticass
<saltabecca> jester- /home/newuser/.config/chromium   dovrei rimuovere?
<jester-> leggi sopra
<jester-> <jester-> saltabecca: /home/sticass/.config/google-chrome
<saltabecca> jester- ho chromium e non google-chrome
<jester-> saltabecca: togli la relativa cartella nascosta e riavvialo
<krabador> saltabecca, vuoi proprio una guida stile "unisci i puntini", oppure ce la fai a sostituire nella stringa indicata, le cartelle interessate?
<saltabecca> jester- /home/pavilion/.config/chromium
<saltabecca> e altre
<saltabecca> ho capito ma la relativa cartella non esiste
<saltabecca> neppure pigiando ctrl-h
<saltabecca> jester- /home/pavilion/.config/chromium ed altre ma google-chrome non c'è
<jester-> saltabecca: forse .google
<jester-> saltabecca: io ho quello da sito gogol
<saltabecca> jester- come faccio lo screen ti faccio vedere?
<jester-> saltabecca: una cartella riferita a chromo c'è di sicuro
<saltabecca> si ho letto la guida ma
<saltabecca> Video in Flash a schermo intero Visualizzando video a schermo intero può comparire, specie nelle versioni beta, il messaggio "Your profile could not be opened correctly".
<saltabecca> Per risolvere questo problema occorre cancellare la cartella nascosta ~/.config/chromium/Default/Web Data presente nella home e riavviare il browser.
<saltabecca> ho pure sbagliato a incollare scusate
<saltabecca> ma non ho problema di video
<saltabecca> jester- il problema è solo a digitare,mentre con firefox tutto va liscio con questo non riesco a digitare nulla
<jester-> saltabecca: cancellando la cartella torna a default se il problema sta li dentro si risolve se non è li non so che dirti e me non ha mai dato problemi ne uno ne l'altro
<saltabecca> ok la rimuovo tutta jester-?
<saltabecca> jester-fatto ma non va lo stesso
<jester-> saltabecca:  prova a toglierlo e a mettere quello da sito google
<saltabecca> jester- l'ho preso da ubuntu-software-center
<jester-> Sagitt: e 4. toglilo e metti il eb del sito
<jester-> deb
<Franziskan> fabio_cc, niente :(
<Franziskan> ciao, mi potreste aiutare a risolvere un problema con dei driver audio
<luca> buonasera a tutti
<luca> ho utilizzato fino a poco tempo fa world of warcraft su ubuntu ma con il nuov installer di battle.net non riesco più a installare sul nuovo ubuntu...qualcuno sa dirmi come fare?
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-16
<akis24> giorno
<zigalon> ciao
<zigalon> ho installato ubuntu 13/10 e funzia tutto bene, ma non si vedono le reti wi fi ??
<zigalon> come faccio?
<akis24> zigalon: vai sul menu impostazioni " driver aggiuntivi" e vedi se trova driver per il wifi
<zigalon> akis24, grazie ora provo
<akis24> di nulla
<zigalon> akis24, dice nessun driver aggiuntivo disponibile
<akis24> !wifi | zigalon
<zigalon> akis24, ok
<akis24> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili
<akis24> zigalon: dagli un occhiata io devo uscire per ora al limite richiedi piu' tardi magari qualcuno legge e ti risponde
<zigalon> akis24, grazie!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7259910/
<mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7260049/
<akis24> mauro: devi ridimensionare la partizione c  come prima cosa  da fare
<mauro> Da Vista vero?
<akis24> mauro: si meglio se possibile
<akis24> mauro:  che distro vuoi usare  poi ?
<mauro> Ho il dvd di Ubuntu 13.10
<akis24> mauro: da domani è disponibile l'ultima la 14.04 LTS conviene usare la nuova  la 13.10 a breve non è piu' supportata
<mauro> Ok tornando all hd quanto devo ridimensionare Vista e quanto devo lasciare per Ubuntu?
<akis24> mauro: dipende dalle esigenze che hai tu  su vista comunque direi di lasciare liberi almeno 30 giga dove poi si creeranno le partizioni per ubuntu
<akis24> mauro: se puoi anche di piu' ovvio
<mauro> Hai visto lo screenshott che ho postato su pastbin?
<akis24> si ho visto mauro hai 82 giga di spazio disponibile
<akis24> mauro: restringi di 40 giga e sei a posto da entrambe le parti
<mauro> Ok allora vado col dx su (C:) e riduci volume ok?
<akis24> mauro:  dipende da che usi per restringere non saprei ....
<mauro> Sono su Vista ovviamente adesso...
<akis24> mauro: si quello lo vedo dallo screen postato ma non ho mai usato il gestore dischi per restringere le partizioni
<mauro> Ho seguito la vostra guida qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneWindows
<akis24> mauro: fai pure allora e visto che si parla di megabyte lasciane liberi 30000 oppure 40000 vedi tu
<mauro> Mi consigli di farlo adesso o di aspettare l'uscita dalla versione 14.04?
<akis24> mauro: puoi preparare ora le partizioni e domani scarichi la 14.04 si prova da live e poi se tutto funziona bene si installa
<mauro> Ok l'altra cosa di cui ho molto timore è entrare nel Bios non l'ho mai fatto :(
<mauro> Quello serve per fare partire Ubuntu da DVD vero?
<akis24> mauro: al momento opportuno magari aiutato da noi si tratta solo di impostare come prima periferica di boot il lettore del disco  nulla di particolare  si serve a far partire il disco
<mauro> Ok allora ora provo a partizionare l'hd poi dovrò riavviare vero?
<akis24> mauro: qualche pc ha anche la possibilita' di avviare il disco senza entrare nel bios a volte  basta selezionarlo al bott di avvio vedremo ...
<akis24> mauro si ovvio dopo ridimensionato riavvia e vedi se tutto è a posto
<mauro> Bene ci provo a dopo incrocio le dita :)
<akis24> mauro: poi posti uno screen dopo aver compiuto l'operazione
<mauro> Ora mi da questa schermata lo spazio da ridurre è quindi quello che sarà dedicato a Ubuntu? http://goo.gl/KB1Wzs
<akis24> mauro: puoi proseguire
<mauro> Pensavo di inserire 30000 e poi dare l'ok sono sufficienti per Ubuntu?
<akis24> mauro si anche bastano  volendo
<mauro> Allora posso scrivere 30.000 dove è scritto: Specificare la quantità da ridurre in MB Me lo confermi per favore?
<akis24> mauro:  si
<mauro> Qualcosa è successo :) http://goo.gl/8j9IRM
<akis24> mauro si hai 30 giga quasi di spazio libero ora
<mauro> Però non ho riavviato ancora devo farlo?
<akis24> mauro si cosi vedi se su vista è tutto ok
<mauro> Ok a dopo :)
<`abc> salve. senza farvi perdere tempo. due comandi veloci veloci per installare jdownloader..ossia il primo per installare jre7 quello ufficiale e poi jdownloader..per favore, quando state comodi
<`abc> cristian_c mi spiace disturbarti ma a causda del ripristino ho perso jdownloader e non ricordo come feci per averlo..
<`abc> penso si tratti di due comanducci
<`abc> io aspetto..quando siete liberi..
<sylvesterTheCat> `abc: vuoi installare la jre7 di Oracle oppure la openJDK?
<`abc> qual'è meglio?
<`abc> facciamo oracle
<mauro> Hd partizionato :) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7260401/
<sylvesterTheCat> `abc: non ci sono grosse differenze se non nella licenza
<`abc> cioè?
<cristian_c> `abc, jdownloader non si trova nei repo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> `abc, scaricalo dal sito ufficiale, al limite
<`abc> ok
<sylvesterTheCat> `abc: altrimenti puoi aggiungere il repository alternativo con: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<cristian_c> `abc, jdk8 non è manco usvito
<cristian_c> è uscito oracle 8, ma non si trova nei repo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> *uscito
<`abc> dv prendo oracle8?
<cristian_c> `abc, dai loro repo, ma a che ti serve?
<cristian_c> `abc, non va bene openjdk?
<`abc> va bene
<`abc> sudo apt get install openjdk?
<mauro> Ho partizionato correttamente l'hd per l'installazione di Ubuntu? http://goo.gl/bRjbjr
<akis24> mauro: volendo puoi preparare le partizioni per ubuntu in manuale  aspetta vediamo ..
<cristian_c> !info openjdk-7-jre
<ubot-it> openjdk-7-jre (source: openjdk-7): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 7u25-2.3.12-4ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 216 kB, installed size 674 kB
<cristian_c> `abc, sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<`abc> thanx
<`abc> quindi dopo scarico jdownloader dal loro sito...hanno il deb?
<mauro> L'ho partizionato da Vista come diceva qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneWindows
<akis24> mauro: ora siamo al punto che dobbiamo creare una partizione estesa  ma devi avviare il disco live di ubuntu
<mauro> Mi è stato consigliato di aspettare domani per la nuova versione 14.4...
<akis24> mauro si esatto ma le partizioni possiamo farle anche con la 13.10
<akis24> mauro: se vuoi aspettiamo anche domani no problem
<mauro> si forse è meglio anche perchè credo dovremo anche entrare nel bios per far avviare ubuntu da dvd
<akis24> mauro: allora domani ti scarichi la 14.04 poi proseguiamo
<mauro> ok :) a domani
<django> ciao a tutti, come funziona si possono fare domande in merito ad i problemi irrisolvibili?
<cristian_c> django, per i miracoli ci stiamo attrezzando (cit.)
<ExPBoy> lol
<django> ^^
<django> apparte gli scherzi, ho dei problemi con ardour che utilizzo su ubuntu studio 13.04 con una scheda audio behringer fca1616, il problema è che durante una qualsiasi registrazione compaiono sulla traccia dei punti chiamati "xrun" che creano dei clik sulla registrazione, non so come fare, premessa sono un ignorante e spero di poter imparare qualora qualcuno fosse così gentile da spiegarmi
<django> prima utilizzavo ubuntu con kernel low latency e devo dire che non ho mai avuto problemi e il sistema era anche più fluido
<ExPBoy> !info ardour
<ubot-it> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.14-2ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 4908 kB, installed size 14051 kB
<cristian_c> django, appunto, ti serve il kernel low latency
<cristian_c> django, non so se hai presente la definizioen di xrun
<cristian_c> :D
<django> il kernel low latency vedo è di default su ubuntu studio, però non ho presente la definizione di xrun
<django> ardour 2.8.14
<ExPBoy> e dove l'hai preso?
<ExPBoy> hai usato quello dei repo?
<cristian_c> django, http://alsa.opensrc.org/Xruns
<django> c'era già nel sistema
<cristian_c> django, jack è attivo?
<ExPBoy> quindi quello che dei repo
<cristian_c> django, ma aspetta, la 13.04 non è più neanche supportata
<cristian_c> ti conviene utilizzare una *buntu non obsoleta
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> non è che ci sono problemi hardware?
<django> si jack è attivo, grazie cristian della delucidazione su xrun, già un passo avanti. per i problemi hardware, fin ora no, quando utilizzavo ardour su ubuntu non ho mai avuto questo problema
<ExPBoy> django, si ma parlo di adesso non di prima
<ExPBoy> non è detto che se non li avevi con ubuntu non devi averli con con ubuntu studio
<ExPBoy> (forse mi sono spiegato male)
<django> non saprei come identificarli, apparte questo non ci sono altri fastidi apparte la lentezza, comunque tutto è iniziato dopo il passaggio ad ubuntu studio
<ExPBoy> ecco appunto
<cristian_c> django, hai configurato jack come si conviene?
<django> crederei di si, (stessa configurazione dell'utilizzo precedente) però è possibilissimo che abbia commesso qualche castroneria
<cristian_c> django, cerca sul web la guida di Senbee alla produzione musicale
<cristian_c> è completa e ben fatta
<django> ok
<cristian_c> django, e cambia release
<cristian_c> 12.04 o 13.10
<cristian_c> domani esce anche la 14.04 e sei a posto
<django> probabilmente è quello che farò
<django> ragazzi vi ringrazio del prezioso aiuto, mi sa che installerò ubuntu 12.04, il lavoro è già poco se poi rallento anche con questi problemi mi tiro la zappa sui piedi. ciao e grazie ancora
<cristian_c> django, la 14.04 sarà più aggiornata, ma provale entrambi
<cristian_c> *e
<cristian_c> :)
<Krash_> hola
<clamiax> ciao a tutti
<clamiax> sto googlando da 2 giorni senza successo, dopo l'aggiornamento a 13.10 chromium-browser si comporta in modo bizzarro
<clamiax> ho installato il deb di google-chrome ed in effetti funziona tutto
<clamiax> il problema e' essenzialmente che l'hover non cambia il cursore, che il layout e' deformato (devo zommare e resettare lo zoom per vederlo correttamente) e altri piccoli problemi che lo rendono quasi inutilizzabile
<clamiax> sono l'unico a riscontrare questi problemi o c'e' qualche altro sfigato/a?
<clamiax> Ho rimosso ~/.config/chromium-browser e riconfigurato il browser da zero e naturalmente prima avevo provato con la sessione in incognito
<clamiax> nessun risultato.
<adr> salve
<ken17> ciao a tutti
<ken17> ciao
<adr> cortesemente sono appena sbarcato nel mondo open sorce... :) volevo chiedere siccome sto settando il sist cosa devo fare quando cliccando sull'icona del softw  da installare dalla guida di ubuntu.it si apre una finestra e mi chiede cn cosa deve aprire quel file??? preciso che ho ubuntu precise desktop i386 in ita
<glpiana> ola
<johack> salve a tutti!!!
<johack> avrei un problemino cè qualcuno che mi può aiutare? praticamente quando avvio il mio pc con dual boot(ubuntu e win), stamattina mi sono ritrovato la schermata di login in loop, senza darmi la possibilità di inserire la password per il login! adesso sono riuscito ad usare il pc selezionando un kernel precedente
<glpiana> johack, apri un terminale e scrivi: uname -a
<glpiana> johack, incolla qui l'output
<johack> Linux johack-K52Jc 3.2.0-60-generic #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 03:54:44 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<johack> ma con questa versione di kernel non ho problemi se vuoi ti dco con qual versione ho quel tipo di problema
<glpiana> johack, sì, meglio. dammi l'output di dpkg -l | grep linux-image    su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | johack
<ubot-it> johack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<johack> @glpiana non ho capito cosa devo fare
<glpiana> johack, in un terminale dai il comando che ti ho scritto. poi segui le istruzioni di ubot-it per postarlo su pastebin
<johack> @glpiana http://pastebin.com/EJdP60sH
<glpiana> johack, ora scrivi: lsb_release -r
<johack> @glpiana 12.04
<glpiana> johack, il kernel che ti da problemi è il 3.5, che sarebbe poi quello di quantal
<glpiana> johack, scrivi: apt-cache policy linux-image-3.5.0-18-generic
<skricciolo1981> giorno
<johack> http://pastebin.com/x9yBvph6
<glpiana> johack, vorrei quasi chiederti il perchè di questa scelta, ma prima leviamo sti kernel
<johack> @glpiana quale scelta?
<johack> hahhaa io nn ho fatto nessuna scelta
<johack> forse è tutto riconducibile xkè qualche giorno fa ho installato i driver della scheda nvidia e da li sono iniziati tutti i casini!
<glpiana> johack, infatti stavo appunto vedendo che ci sono anche quelli in sto repo
<glpiana> johack, nel terminale: sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers
<glpiana> johack, dovrebbe tornare tutto come prima del danno
<johack> @glpiana siamo sicuri di quello che dici?ù
<johack> praticamente ho installato un kernel non ufficiale?
<glpiana> johack, se oltre a sto repo non hai fatto altri casini sì. lì dentro c'è il kernel che ti da problemi
<glpiana> johack, questo hai messo: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<johack> se nn erro si
<glpiana> johack, non era una domanda :D
<johack> @glpiana hahah ok :D quindi come procedo??
<glpiana> johack, dai il comando che ti ho scritto sopra
<johack> @glpiana tu resta qui che se si creano casini nn so dove mettere le mani :D
<glpiana> johack, quando termina, copia su pastebin quello che è apparso nel terminale
<johack> @glpiana mi dice che il programma non è installato
<glpiana> johack, ppa-purge intendi?
<johack> si, lo installo
<glpiana> johack, scrivi: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<johack> ?
<johack> @glpiana http://pastebin.com/PwGSYP79
<glpiana> johack, procedi
<glpiana> johack, a che punto siamo?
<johack> @glpiana siamo al 79% ma ho una connessione che fa schifo quindi ci vuole un pò di tempo
<johack> accelerazione improssiva pochimi minuti!
<glpiana> johack, ok, era solo per sapere se eri svenuto o meno :D
<johack>  @glpiana no no sono ancora vivo :D
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<johack> @glpiana http://pastebin.com/WKmrEzWH
<glpiana> johack, ok, ora riavvia e poi torna. se tutto è a posto facciamo un po' di pulizia al tuo sistema già che ci siamo
<johack> @glpiana perfetto a tra poco
<johack_> salve a tutti
<johack_> @glpiana sono tornato
<johack_> sembra funzionare tutto!!!
<glpiana> johack_, ottimo. apri un terminale
<glpiana> johack_, scrivi: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<johack_> @glpiana http://pastebin.com/Yk6Vux6m
<glpiana> johack_, dpkg -l | grep ^rc | wc -l
<johack_> 45
<glpiana> johack_, sudo aptitude purge ~c
<johack_> @glpiana verrano liberati 200mega ho fatto yes
<glpiana> johack_, mmm... ok, poi vediamo il risultato. dimmi se sta levando dei pacchetti che finiscono con :386
<johack_> @glpiana i386
<glpiana> ok, erano tutti i pacchetti che ti elencava come non più utili
<glpiana> johack_, quando termina dovresti avere un sistema pulito, sempre che tu non abbia altri repo esterni. ma se funziona, tieni tutto così
<johack_> @glpiana ti metto su pastebin l'output
<johack_> @glpiana che significa se funziona??
<glpiana> johack_, se non ti da altri problemi in seguito, come quello che avevi quando sei arrivato qui
<johack_> @glpiana capito, sent i ce qualcosa che posso fare per rendere + veloce l'avvio?il caricamente di gnome?
<johack_> @glpiana http://pastebin.com/W1tNaCG2
<glpiana> johack_, non saprei. io lascio che ci metta il suo tempo all'avvio, tanto non continuo ad accendere e spegnere il pc. qui lo accendo il lunedì e lo spengo il venerdì
<glpiana> johack_, ok, abbiamo terminato
<johack_> @glpiana ti ringrazio veramente tanto!!
<glpiana> :)
<Runciter> Buonasera...
<Runciter> ubot-it, guida nmap
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'guida nmap'
<Runciter> ubot-it, nmap
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nmap'
<Runciter> ubot-it, ettercap
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ettercap'
<Runciter> ciao
<sandokan77> buongiorno a tutti, ho letto che ubuntuone sopsenderà il servizio, per me è un problema dato che ci lavoravo bene. ho letto che sarebbe stato down dal 1 giugno, ma a me già non funziona adesso, a qualcuno succede la stessa cosa?
<johack_> salve sono di nuovo qui, da oggi che si sta verificando delle innalzate di temperatura della cpu anche senza usare il pc comè possibile
<utf-8__> serverino, ciao
<serverino> :-) ciao utf-8__
<utf-8__> serverino, mi consigli un canale dove possa trovare persone che mi spiegano come funzionano programmi per ubuntu mirati alla rete quali nmap o ettercap?
<serverino> canali non saprei proprio ma in rete trovi molte guide
<davide> salve a tutti
<davide> ho un problema con visualizzazione video
<davide> mi da questo errore:Impossibile scaricare i dati di alcuni pacchetti  I seguenti pacchetti necessitano di scaricare dati aggiuntivi una volta installati, ma tali dati non possono essere recuperati o elaborati.  flashplugin-installer  Questo è un errore irreversibile e lascerà i pacchetti in uno stato inutilizzabile. Potrebbe essere necessario controllare la connessione a Internet e quindi rimuovere e reinstallare i pacchetti per 
<davide> sono appena passato da xp a ubuntu e non riesco a capire il problema. qualcun puo aiutarmi?
<jester-> davide: facendo cosa
<bugtraq> salve,ho bisogno di qualche info: devo installare una seconda distro,accanto a ubuntu 12.04,che succede al grub?
<jester-> bugtraq: che se a distro non è pirla lo reinstalla con riferimento a lei e aggiunge tutti gli os presenti
<jester-> bugtraq: ubuntu funza in questo modo, circa altre distro ninzo
<bugtraq> jester-: se è pirla,entro in live e risistemo il grub ubuntu?
<jester-> bugtraq: se non reinstalla in grub entrerai in ubunutu e darai sudo upddate-grub
<jester-> ma prima update-grub dalla distro pirla
<jester-> se parte e non settare avvio automatico
<bugtraq> jester-: c'è il pericolo che invece non si avvii più ubuntu? nel caso risolverei lo stesso con una live,no?
<jester-> dovrebbe risolvere update.grub
<jester-> live ultima spiaggia
<bugtraq> jester-: ok,grazie 1000
<ginco95> ciao a tutti! Per quanto riguarda l'aggiornamento di domani, voi consigliate di scaricare oggi la daily così da evitare la congestione di domani?
<tdk200> Ciao a tutti voi del chan :D volevo sapere se è possibile fare un pò di pulizia su lubuntu in qualche modo, tipo file obsoleti o cose del genere
<tdk200> ho fatto diversi aggiornamenti e se c'è la possibilità di fare pulizia vorrei farne un pò
<tdk200> ciao jester- ho fatto una domando riguardo alla possibile pulizia su lubuntu
<tdk200> ho fatto molti aggiornamenti e volevo sapere se su lubunu si devono fare delle pulizie di file obsoleti  o cose del genere
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<tdk200> thanks
<Aizram> sera :D
<tdk200> we jester ho fatto un comando che dice nella pag della pulizia e mi dice brasero compiz core e libcompizconfig0
<tdk200> se mando sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3` li toglie tutti e 3???
<tdk200> jester-:  e per le voci nel grub?? ricordo che si potevano togliere delle vecchie voci obsolete come si fa??
<tdk200> vabè la prossima volta io vado ciao ragazzi buona serata
<jester-> tdk200: devi disinstallare i kernel vecchi, tieni le ultime 2
<jester-> le linux.image
<tdk200> come posso visualizzarle dal terminale e toglierle se son vecchie?^
<tdk200> so che ci sono perchè faccio update grub e le vedo
<jester-> usa synaptic o soft center
<tdk200> ma nn saprei come toglierle
<jester-> cerchi linux-image e togli le vecchie
<tdk200> da software center nn trova linux-image
<jester-> o dpkg -l  | grep linux-image poi togli a mano con sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-sticass
<tdk200> sticass è bello :D
<jester-> installa syanptic che meno scemo
<jester-> synaptic*
<tdk200> spè
<tdk200> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tdk200> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7262998/ ce ne sono tante quale devo togliere :S
<tdk200> Ho anche degli extra nn avevo mai fatto caso
<jester-> ne hai soolo 3
<tdk200> quale dovrei togliere senza fare errori??
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge inux-image-3.11.0-12-generic  e dovrebbe togliere anche extra
<tdk200> problemi con le dipendenze - rimozione non possibile
<fabrizio76> ciAO
<tdk200> cia fab
<tdk200> vabè jester grazie mille lo stesso per l'aiuto poi le tolgo in questi gg
<tdk200> cmq dovrei togliere solo il 12 e il 18 giusto?
<fabrizio76> grazie mi sono appena iscritto stavo facendo una prova perchè sto installando ubuntu 12.04 su macchina virtuale
<tdk200> Grazie a chi?
<tdk200> Good luck jester-  :D
<fabrizio76> quale versione scaricare comunità o lts
<fabrizio76> ciao
<fabrizio76> ciao
<akis24> sera
<fabrizio76> ciao
<hobo__> ciao a tutti ho problema con due cartelle
<jester-> hobo__: cioè?
<hobo__> home e rete windows rimangono sullo schemo
<hobo__> ho la dodici 04
<jester-> ???
<hobo__> come le riporto nel menu come le altre
<jester-> trascinale nel file manad
<jester-> file manager
<jester-> al posto gisuto
<jester-> la user va in /home
<hobo__> scusa home e rete
<jester-> hobo__: ha home e la cartella con nome dell'user
<hobo__> come si fa?
<jester-> hobo__: home o cartella con nome di utonto
<hobo__> col terminale?
<jester-> hobo__: se a domanda non rispondi che fare?
<hobo__> queste due cartelle sul desktop non so come eliminarle
<jester-> hobo__: come ci sono finite
<jester-> sono copie ?
<hobo__> boh
<hobo__> mio fratello... non sa come ha fatto
<jester-> se non lo sai tu, se non sono copie cancellanto elimini il contenuto
<hobo__> una è home con simbolo casetta su icona
<hobo__> e l altra è rete con simbolo spina con presa
<hobo__> eh nn credo siano copie
<hobo__> nn me le fa eliminare
<hobo__> ne mettere nel launchboard
<jester-> e non copie e le eiimini seghi la home e la rete
<jester-> sudo nautilus
<jester-> trascina la home al suo posto
<jester-> la rete non ho idea
<hobo__> si ho capito,ma come,dovè suo posto?
<jester-> nome della cartella?
<hobo__> home
<jester-> dentro cosa c'è
<hobo__> tutto quello che c'è in home
<hobo__> pubblici
<hobo__> rete
<jester-> hobo__: altra cartella con nome?
<hobo__> ecc
<hobo__> rete
<jester-> dentro alla home sul desk cosa c'è
<hobo__> altre cartelle
<hobo__> video
<hobo__> collegamento a incoming amule
<hobo__> pubblici
<hobo__> scaricati
<hobo__> ecc
<hobo__> ho povato a dare sudo nautilus home
<hobo__> nn trova nulla
<hobo__> apre na finesta con dentro unica icona ,desktop
<jester-> hobo__: hai unity?
<hobo__> si
<jester-> hobo__: installa unity-tweak-tool
<hobo__> ok
<jester-> hobo__: poi lo apri e lo setti do non far vedere nulla sul deskyop
<hobo__> ok provo
<hobo__> gracias
<hobo__> non c è in software center
<jester-> hobo__: sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<hobo__> gracias
<jester-> hobo__: se non c'è che non hai 13.10 gnome-tweak-tool
<giuseppe_> Ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di aiuto! Sono un principiante e sto tentando di installare l'immagine "non-PAE 12.04 mini ISO".   Inserisco il CD all'avvio e lancio l'installazione a riga di comando. Tutto va bene, ma ad un certo punto mi si chiede di selezionare la nazione del mirror dell'archivio Ubuntu. Seleziono "Italia", quindi il mirror dell'archivio Ubuntu "it.archive.ubuntu.com". Quindi mi chiede di inserire "Informazioni del 
<giuseppe_> quindi appare uno schermo interamente viola con una riga (dove posso scriverre) bianca sotto. E non va avanti. Qual è il problema?
<akis24> giuseppe_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<bellu> Salve a tutti! ho installato xubuntu 12.04 su notebook hp 2230s. non so perchè ogni tanto il sistema non mi riconosce la scheda audio integrata e quindi non si sentono suoni. se riavvio il sistema tutyo si risolve. qualche dritta? grazie anticipatamente!
<bellu> addirittura ora dando il comando  da terminale "lspci | grep -i audio" non mi vede nulla...
<bellu> se do da terminale il comando "alsamixer" mi esce come risposta: impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente...incredibile...
<bellu> qualche aiutino??
<akis24> bellu: sudo alsa force-reload   vedi se poi funziona
<bellu> akis24: la risposta che ho ricevuto da terminale è: Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: (none loaded). Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload).
<bellu> ...e non si sente nulla...
<simone> salve
<simone> avrei una domanda
<simone> vorrei sapere se la hr radeon 7790 è supportata da ubuntu
<simone> grazie
<mibofra> dovrebbe esserlo
<mibofra> simone: se usi una live lo puoi provare
<mibofra> e vedere se funge o meno, prima di installare
<simone> un paio di mesi fa ho provato a installare e prticamente è tutto nero lo schermo
<simone> posso usare solo i comandi da terminale
<simone> mi pare mi chiedesse di riconfigurare qualcosa se facevo prova
<simone> pero qualunque cosa facessi non andava comunque
<simone> per questo mi e venuto il dubbio
<bellu> qualche altro aiuto???
<simone> siccome la 7790 è un modello dello scorso anno e quindi relativamente recente,può essere??
<simone> qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa?
<bellu> ora al comando da terminale "aplay -l" la risposta è:"aplay: device_list:252: nessuna scheda audio trovata..."...ma al precedente avvio la scheda audio c'era...boohh???
<silvietta> chi mi puo aiutare per manovra con terminale e pastebin? non capisco cosa fare, incollo il risultato, digito paste e mi riappare la stessa scritta che incollo..
<silvietta> chi mi puo aiutare per manovra con terminale e pastebin? non capisco cosa fare, incollo il risultato, digito paste e mi riappare la stessa scritta che incollo..
<saltabecca> sera
<paolo1> salve
<paolo1> ma la nuova vesione di ubuntu gia si puo scaricare ?
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-17
<moreno> salve,ho rimosso unity da ubuntu 12.04 al riavvio non mi fa loggare,rimane a riga di comando,chiede user e password ma non si avvia
<moreno> qualcuno ha dei suggerimenti
<moreno> sono entrato con la live,ma non mi fa montare il file system,demon is inibithed
<Andreone> Buongiorno
<Andreone> Le iso di ubuntu che si trovano qui: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Andreone> datate giorno 17, sono le versioni definitive ?
<akis24> giorno
<Andreone> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<nora_> Hi everyone!
<nora_> I'm a student of Politecnico di Milano. I use Matlab on Ubuntu 13.10 64 bit
<cybernova> !english | nora_
<ubot-it> nora_: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<nora_> Ok!
<nora_> Ciao
<nora_> Scusami non avevo capito!
<cybernova> ehe figurati
<nora_> Come ho scritto, uso Matlab su Ubuntu 13.1o 64 bit
<nora_> Ho bisogno di compilare il codice matlab in modo da farlo girare su una macchina che non ha matlab installato. Purtoppo ho una licensa student che non permette di scaricare il compilatore.
<cybernova> guarda se qui c'è qualcosa che può esserti utile:
<cybernova> matlab | nora_
<cybernova> !matlab | nora_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'matlab'
<cybernova> lol non c'è la voce
<nora_> XD
<cybernova> nora_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Matlab
<nora_> grazie lo guarderò
<nora_> purtroppo sembra che per la versione student sia impossibile scaricare il compilatore mcc
<glpiana> !dettagli | nora_
<ubot-it> nora_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<nora_> Io uso matlab 2014 licensa student. Ho un codice che vorrei compilare per ottenere un eseguibile. Non l'ho mai fatto... Sembra che si debba scaricare il compiler mcc di Matlab che non è compreso però nella versione student
<nora_> Forse si può ottenere lo stesso risultato con il compilatore gcc?
<nora_> Scusatemi ma sono una principiante
<nora_> Dimenticavo uso matlab 2014 su ubuntu 13.10
<glpiana> nora_, non so risponderti
<nora_> grazie lo stesso
<blackfish2> buon giorno
<abito> buongiorno
<blackfish2> qual'è il sito per postare le foto (tipo pastebin)
<cybernova> !image | blackfish2
<ubot-it> blackfish2: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> !image | blackfish2
<abito> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<abito> ciao ragazzi posso farvi una domanda su samba?
<cybernova> !chiedi | abito
<ubot-it> abito: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<abito> non riesco a vedere in rete le cartelle condivise con samba, fino a qualche giorno fa non avevo nessun problema di visualizzazione ma cambiano la connessione queste sono sparite e non riesco a reperirle da nessuna parte. gadmin-samba però me le segnala come sharate!. Qualcuno ha qualche idea in merito?
<cybernova> abito, definisci meglio "ma cambiando la connessione"
<abito> ho cambiato la scheda di rete
<cybernova> abito, sei sicuro di non sbagliare l'indirizzo ip del server samba?
<abito> @cybernova come controllo questo parametro? non ho mai usato "seriamente" samba
<cybernova> abito, devi controllare l'ip della macchina che condivide gli share
<cybernova> abito, è una macchina windows o linux?
<abito> linux
<abito> ho ubuntu server
<abito> 13.10
<cybernova> abito, ok allora da terminale dai il comando ifconfig e pastalo su pastebin
<cybernova> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<abito> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7266442/
<cybernova> abito, l'ip dovrebbe essere questo: 192.168.1.73
<abito> posso pastarti il mio file smbd?
<cybernova> abito, si ok
<cybernova> abito, di solito come accedi al server samba?
<abito> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7266452/
<abito> su ubuntu o dagli altri pc?
<cybernova> abito, ubuntu
<abito> con gadmin-samba
<cybernova> da un'occhiata veloce il file di configurazione mi sembra a posto
<cybernova> abito, prova con smbclient
<cybernova> è da riga di comando però
<abito> in che modo?
<abito> cioè con quale comando XD
<cybernova> la sintassi è: smbclient -U "username" //ipserversmb/quiloshare
<abito> mi da connessione fallita
<abito> Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<cybernova> incollami qui il comando che hai dato
<abito> smbclient -U abito //192.168.1.73/var/www
<cybernova> abito, no, devi dargli il nome dello share non la cartella condivisa
<cybernova> smbclient -U abito //192.168.1.73/webFolder
<drago_> ciao
<abito> sempre la stessa risposta
<drago_> posso chiedervi prima di procedere all'instllazione di ubuntu se è necessario creare una partizione swap?
<cybernova> abito, riesci a pingare il server?
<abito> mah io ora sono sul server
<abito> tutti gli altri servi funzionano
<akis24> drago_: di solito si  tranne che hai tanta di quella ram da renderla inutile  leggi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=411714
<abito> ftp/apache/WOL
<drago_> grazie. il mio portatile ha 4 GB di ram
<cybernova> abito, si ma devi provare dal client
<akis24> drago_:  Se hai 3/4 giga di ram e non usi l'ibernazione puoi installare anche senza swap  sul link che ti ho postato ...
<drago_> ok grazie
<abito> stessa risposta!
<abito> provo a riavviare e torno
<shadow91> ciao  posso  chiedervi  una  cosa?
<cybernova> !chiedi | shadow91
<ubot-it> shadow91: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<shadow91> cybernova:    quando  ricevero'  la  notifica  per  passare  alla  versione  succesiva  di  ubuntu?
<cybernova> boh, non ne ho idea
<shadow91> ma  non  veniva  rilasciata  oggi?
<cybernova> oggi pomeriggio, ma per l'avanzamento di versione è possibile che aspettino un po sicuramente se si possiede una 12.04 lts
<shadow91> io  devo  passare  alla  versione  14.04
<shadow91> ok  cmq
<sacarde> cioa
<sacarde> ma fra quanto esce la 14?
<nuovo> ok richiedo qui
<nuovo> vorrei provare ubuntu oggi ma tutte le versioni precedenti quando installavo i driver amd ufficiali mi davano problemi infatti vedevo solo lo sfondo di ubuntu e nn potevo fare nulla. Se ve lo state chiedendo si ho  sia la scheda intel 4000 che una amd 7670m
<nuovo> questo problema è stato risolto?
<abito> salve rieccomi
<abito> cybernova, rieccomi...ora il pc è visto in rete ma da errore nell'ortografia del nome
<akis24> nuovo:  i driver ufficiali hanno delle guide per essere installati oppure si installano da " driver aggiuntivi "  e comunque da stasera arriva la nuova versione la 14.04 LTS
<cybernova> abito, cioè?
<abito> cybernova, ho fatto una diagnosi e ora mi dice che il server non accetta le connessioni in ingresso
<cybernova> abito, quindi prima il server era irraggiungibile dal client? non ho letto la risposta perchè mi ero disconnesso
<sacarde> ma oggi esce ubuntu14?
<abito> si prima era irraggiungibile ora lo vede ma non mi accetta le connessioni in entrata
<cybernova> abito, hai fatto qualche configurazione di iptables?
<abito> no
<cybernova> abito, ma non ti accetta le connessioni in entrata solo per il servizio smb o anche per altri servizi?
<abito> cybernova, ho trovato il problema ora funziona!
<cybernova> abito, bene! dov'era?
<abito> cybernova, era un problema di reindirizzamento con gli ip....aveva messo 192.168.0.73 invece di 198.168.1.73
<cybernova> lol
<abito> ora ho una sola domanda
<abito> mi segnala due cartelle condivise che puntano alla tessa cartella...come posso rimuovere il doppione?
<cybernova> abito, dal file di configurazione smb.conf
<abito> e lo trovo in etc/samba?
<cybernova> abito, si
<abito> grazie!
<cybernova> prego
<abito> torno al lavoro a presto!!
<gegio> ciao, c'è qualcuno?
<django_> ciao a tutti! sto impazzendo con una banalità, non riesco ad abilitare la visualizzazione dei cursori verdi del loop su ardour per poter selezionare l'area di loop. se qualcuno volesse aiutarmi gliene sarei grato.
<maury90> ciao
<maury90> ditemi una cosa nel fairefox c era la regola dell app di facebook io h9oo fatto non chiedere piu come si fa per riaverla
<davide87> ciao a tutti
<davide87> si sa quando esce la 14.04?
<maury90> nel pomeriggio
<maury90> dicono
<davide87> ma la beta che avevo installato ieri subirà particolari cambiamenti?
<davide87> o è proprio quella?
<maury90> non lo so xd
<Dix78> davide87, forse ci saranno degli aggiornamenti da installare ma la versione sarà quella.
<davide87> Dix78, ok grazie ;-)
<luciobre86_> salve, sono nuovo di questo gruppo qualcuno mi può aiutare con la chiaveta tp-link tl-wn722n su ubuntu 10.10 ???
<luciobre86_> salve, sono nuovo di questo gruppo qualcuno mi può aiutare con la chiaveta tp-link tl-wn722n su ubuntu 10.10 ???
<maury90> ciaoo
<maury90> ce nessuno
<maury90> ragazi ce nessuno di supporto
<shadow91> ciao  siccome  ho  la  versione  13.10   mi  dara'  lui  l'avviso  dell'avanzamento  alla  versione  14.04  lts?
<maury90> ciao
<maury90> non so se ce nessuno
<maury90> qui
<shadow91> maury90:   io  ci  sono
<maury90> siccome ho un broblema di app di facebook ho fato non chiedere piu si puo averlo di nuovo
<Andreone> Ma quando esce la versione 14 LTS di ubuntu ?, non doveva uscire il 17 ?
<cybernova> Andreone, ti pare finito il 17 Aprile?
<Andreone> No, ah ah ah ah ah
<cybernova> Andreone, entra nel canale #ubuntu-it-party
<cybernova> stanno aspettando tutti
<Andreone> ok
<Andreone_> ubuntu-it-paty mi dice che non è disponibile
<Andreone_> party
<cybernova> "/j #ubuntu-it-party" senza le "
<Andreone_> ho cliccato il link che si trova sulla pagina del sito di ubuntu
<cybernova> Andreone_, sei dai quel comando che ti ho detto prima entra
<Andreone_> ho cliccato party
<Andreone_> http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/
<Andreone_> e mi dice che la pagina non esiste
<cybernova> si vero lo da anche a me
<APaternoster> Ciao ragazzi... ho un dubbio... i spiegate che differenza c'è tra partizione primaria e logica ? Va bene se uso solo partizioni logiche ?
<APaternoster> mi*
<APaternoster> C'è qualcuno ?
<akis24> APaternoster: non va bene solo partizioni logiche di solito si usa una primaria su cui va' il sistema di avvio  e poi le logiche
<APaternoster> akis24: quindi /boot primaria ?
<akis24> APaternoster: si
<APaternoster> Grazie :)
<Guest991> per Linux è indifferente primaria o logica, anche /boot
<Guest991> è Windows che vuole stare su una partizione di avvio primaria
<gegio> ehi ragazzi, ci siete ancora? vorrei sapere se sapete qualcosa di OpenStack... cos'è?
<akis24> !chat | gegio
<ubot-it> gegio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> Guest991:  perfetto esatto peccato solo che winz abbia una quota pari al 95/% dei sistemi in giro
<Guest991> ._. e quanti chiedono su #ubuntu-it informazioni su Windows, senza menzionare Windows?
<akis24> !chat |Guest991:
<ubot-it> Guest991:: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<micheg> Veramente secondo le ultime statistiche, fatte prendendo per buone lo user agent e sistema operativo comunicato dal browser, vedono windows al 63%, apple al 15%, linux al 15% e roba restante non si sa
<glpiana> !chat | micheg
<ubot-it> micheg: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<APaternoster> Ragazzi secondo voi è un buon schema di partizionamento questo (2 post) : http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/89213/partitioning-using-2-hard-disks-ssd-and-non-ssd-in-linux
<Andreone> Su google chroome mi dice
<Andreone> per poter visualizzare alcuni elementi della pagina è necessario Adobe Falsh player
<Andreone> mentre flash player è installato
<glpiana> Andreone, apri un terminale e scrivi: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse
<glpiana> !paste | Andreone
<ubot-it> Andreone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Andreone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7268075/
<glpiana> Andreone, apri questa pagina: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<EmanueleB> Buongiorno a tutti! Come configurare una tastiera bluetooth della Trust con Xubuntu?
<EmanueleB> Quando accoppio questa tastiera al mio smartphone Android mi richiede di scrivere un codice che lui mi fornisce sulla tastiera, quando tento di accoppiarla al computer mi chiede un codice ma non mi dice quale..
<zurgh> Salve a tutti, avrei un problema.
<zurgh> ho scaricato ubuntu 13.10 nel mio aspire 1650 dell acer. ma è troppo pesante per il mio pc. Con che versione di ubuntu posso lavorare diversa dalla 13.10?
<zurgh> in piu ho l interfaccia con barra laterale gnome??? che non mi piace cerco un interfaccia alla windows consigli?
<zurgh> c'è nessuno nel supporto?
<zurgh> fu
<FabioNET> Oila come va?
<np2k> ciao a tutti
<np2k> è possibile fare solo un aggiornamento alla nuova versione (x64) di ubuntu
<np2k> non voglio dover formattare tutto
<fabio_cc> np2k, puoi fare l'avanzamento di versione, quando esce
<fabio_cc> np2k, che versione hai ora?
<np2k> la 13.10
<np2k> o almeno credo
<np2k> come faccio a vedere
<np2k> (scusatemi ma ho 73 anni appena fatto, e puo' sembrare strano ma sono un novellino)
<fabio_cc> np2k, lsb_release -a
<fabio_cc> nel terminale
<np2k> 13.10 confermo
<np2k> c'è qualche svantaggio a fare l'aggiornamento di versione?
<fabio_cc> np2k, quando esce la 14.04, dai il comando sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fabio_cc> np2k, non otterrai proprio lo stesso risultato di una installazione da zero, ma non dovrebbero esserci particolari problemi, a meno che tu non abbia installato software tramite repository non ufficiali
<np2k> e mi sa di si
<np2k> che ho installato un po' di roba
<fabio_cc> np2k, per lo più qualche problema potrebbe esserci se hai aggiunto dei repository esterni come i PPA
<np2k> allora mi sa che devo farla da zero
<fabio_cc> np2k, puoi sempre provare, prima di formattare
<fabio_cc> np2k, hai modificato il file sources.list?
<fabio_cc> np2k, dai il comando gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabio_cc> np2k, poi copia e incolla tutto il contenuto su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste ! np2k
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste ! np2k'
<fabio_cc> !paste | np2k
<ubot-it> np2k: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<np2k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7268859/
<fabio_cc> np2k, a dir la verità i repository sono quelli standard, quindi non ne hai aggiunti
<fabio_cc> np2k, forse hai installato qualche pacchetto scaricato a mano? quello non dovrebbe essere un problema
<np2k> si quelli ne ho scaricati molti
<fabio_cc> np2k, non dovrebbe essere un problema
<fabio_cc> np2k, fai il backup dei tuoi dati (bisogna sempre farlo, a prescindere) e prova l'avanzamento
<np2k> ok
<np2k> quando uscirà la nuova versione?
<Krash_> salve ragazzi, dovrei installare un sistema a riga di comando (14.04) su un notebook che può connettersi a internet solo al seguito di login effettuato via browser. ci sono alternative al cd mini.iso?
<fabio_cc> np2k, non c'è un orario ufficiale, suppongo entro qualche ora
<jester-> sera
<Krash_> ciao jester, sapresti rispondere a questo quesito: dovrei installare un sistema a riga di comando (14.04) su un notebook che può connettersi a internet solo al seguito di login effettuato via browser. ci sono alternative al cd mini.iso?
<jester-> !!installazione  | Krash_ i metodi sono tutti nella guida
<ubot-it> Krash_ i metodi sono tutti nella guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> Krash_: l'installer si connette a internet che ti frega del browser
<davide87> sono le 18.20
<Krash_> vivo in un campus universitario, non si accede alla rete senza passare per una schermata di login sul browser
<davide87> com'è finita??
<Guest89688> ciao scusatemi se io faccio l'aggiornamento magari domani ho dei problemi oppure devo per forza formattare e installare nuovamente?
<jester-> davide87: allora nada miniiso che scarica tutto dal web, conviene la normale
<jester-> davide87  / Krash_  allora nada miniiso che scarica tutto dal web, conviene la normale
<davide87> jester-, traduci in termini più nubbi come me
<jester-> Guest89688: quando è pronto ti avvisa il sistema
<fabio_cc> Guest89688, normalmente l'aggiornamento va a buon fine, soprattutto se non hai aggiunto repository non ufficiali come i PPA
<jester-> davide87: era per Krash_
<davide87> okok
<Guest89688> come faccio a vedere se sono aggiunti i ppa
<davide87> è possibile avanzare da terminale? sto con la partizione kubuntu senza Xorg funzionante da 1 mese ormai
<davide87> in attesa del 14.04 che è compatibile con la mia geforce GTX
<Krash_> io ho bisogno di una installazione minimale (riga di comando per intenderci) avrei fatto da cd alternate se fosse ancora presente, dal cd normale non si può installare un sistema a riga di comando? in alternativa non c'è qualche metodo per costruirsi una iso ad hoc?
<fabio_cc> Guest89688, metti su pastebin il contenuto del file source.list: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabio_cc> !paste | Guest89688
<ubot-it> Guest89688: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Krash_: mi pare che alternate ci sia ancora per server e lubuntu
<jester-> server e poi installi la grafica
<Manuel_> ciao problema di oggi non mi fa scaricare aggiornamenti ma mia apre Richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati python-lockfile
<fabio_cc> Manuel_, prova sudo apt-get update, e successivamente sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest89688> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7269175/
<Guest89688> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7269175/
<fabio_cc> Guest89688, repo non ne hai aggiunti, però vedo che hai la versione 13.04, prima dovresti aggiornare alla 13.10 e poi alla 14.04
<Guest89688> no ho la 13.10
<fabio_cc> Guest89688, si scusa, avevo letto 13.04 nella prima riga del file
<Guest89688> forse perchè ho già fatto un aggiornamento dalla 13.04 alla 13.10?
<fabio_cc> Guest89688, sei passato alla 13.10 per avanzamento, no?
<fabio_cc> Guest89688, esatto
<Guest89688> quindi che succede?
<fabio_cc> Guest89688, quindi quando esce puoi fare l'avanzamento
<Guest89688> ok
<Guest89688> ma perchè si consiglia di formattare?
<Guest89688> non comprendo perchè tutti dicono che bisogna formattare che è meglio
<Manuel_> FABIO ho digitato i  2 sudo ma non aggiorna ancora.
<Guest89688> ma mi chiedo i dati?
<fabio_cc> Guest89688, i dati non vengono toccati
<Guest89688> se formatto? come no
<fabio_cc> Guest89688, scusami, pensavo intendessi con l'avanzamento
<fabio_cc> Guest89688, se hai un'unica partizione per sistema e dati devi necessariamente fare il backup, se formatti
<Guest89688> fabio scusami mi dici se è meglio l'una o l'altra soluzione e perchè
<fabio_cc> Guest89688, prova l'avanzamento, se poi non sei soddisfatto del sistema ottenuto allora reinstalli da zero
<Krash_> quindi non ci sono differenze tra un'istallazione minimale da mini.iso e l'installazione server?
<Guest89688> poi mi spieghi come fare il backup senza perdere nulla nemmeno i programmi installati?
<fabio_cc> Guest89688, in linea di principio non ci sono problemi
<fabio_cc> Guest89688, i programmi li devi reinstallare, ovviamente
<Guest89688> ok
<Guest89688> quello che non ho ancora capito è perchè è meglio formattare che fare l'avanzamento
<Guest89688> se faccio: apt-get dist-upgrade faccio l'upgrade adesso?
<ikim> raga mi serve una mano urgente
<fabio_cc> ikim, esponi il tuo problema
<ikim> ho un problema con un programma fatto per windows che non riesco ad installare bene nè con wine nè con playonlinux
<ikim> sy chiama easy nota ed è importante per il mio studio legale
<ikim> quando lo intallo mi dice che mi manca il runtime di visualbasic6
<fabio_cc> Guest89688, il comando è quello, con sudo prima, ma ancora ufficialmente non è uscita
<fabio_cc> Manuel_, incolla l'errore su pastebin
<fabio_cc> ikim, che programma, hai controllato nel db delle applicazioni funzionanti con wine?
<Guest89688> grazie fabio
<ikim> fabio_cc: non ho controllato ma non basterebbe installare sto benedetto visual basic xchè vada?
<ikim> o devo virtualizzare xp?
<fabio_cc> ikim, neanche su windows puro vanno le applicazioni visual basic senza i relativi runtime
<fabio_cc> ikim, li devi installare
<ikim> mi seguiresti passo passo?
<ikim> dimmi cosa installare senza mettere xp
<fabio_cc> ikim, vieni in -chat
<fabio_cc> !chat | ikim
<ubot-it> ikim: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Manuel_> non mi da un errore ma  Richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati  L'azione potrebbe richiedere l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate. Richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati  L'azione potrebbe richiedere l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate.DETTAGLI
<fabio_cc> Manuel_, cerca di incollare tutto, usa pastebin
<Manuel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7269266/
<fabio_cc> Manuel_, ma non ti dice qual è la sorgente che non riesce ad autenticare?
<Manuel_> python-lockfile
<fabio_cc> Manuel_, ma non hai un errore tipo questo? W: Errore GPG: http://xxxxxx.xxxxxx.xx xxxx Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY XYXYXYXYXYXYXY
<fabio_cc> W: È consigliabile eseguire apt-get update per correggere questi problemi
<fabio_cc> Manuel_, mi serve sapere su quale chiave hai il problema
<fabio_cc> Manuel_, sapendo qual è la chiave pubblica che da il problema, la si può riscaricare
<fabio_cc> Manuel_, poi comunque a volte questi problemi si risolvono da soli, tu ogni tanto dai sudo apt-get update
<jester-> !gpgerr
<ubot-it> Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<Manuel_> va bene è un paio di giorni che fà così ma non sò darti altri dettagli
<fabio_cc> Manuel_, servirebbe sapere la chiave che da errore, e poi dare quel comando che suggerisce il bot
<jester-> senza <   >
<slyder> ma quando caspita rilasciano?
<fabio_cc> slyder, considera i fusi orari usa
<fabio_cc> slyder, se per loro esce la sera per noi esce di notte
<slyder> è sempre uscito verso le 18.00 del pomeriggio da anni...
<slyder> sto capretto che è... timido??
<slyder> XD
<fabio_cc> slyder, un po di pazienza, al massimo dist-upgrade lo dai domani mattina :)
<slyder> è da 1 mese che non mi parte Xorg per via della scheda video non supportata da 13.10
<slyder> nn vedo il mio desktop con la mia vita li dentro da un mese
<fabio_cc> slyder, hai già verificato che con la versione 14.04 ti funziona? magari hai provato con un rilascio beta
<slyder> fabio_cc, con la beta 14.04 funziona a meraviglia!
<slyder> x questo aspetto il rilascio ufficiale.. x fare quanto prima l'avanzamento (sempre se da console tty si possa fare...)
<fabio_cc> slyder, ok allora sei quasi al traguardo
<fabio_cc> slyder, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade puoi darlo anche da console tty
<slyder> già...
<slyder> fabio_cc, il dist-upgrade è il comando x l'avanzamento?
<slyder> a me serve avanzare da console tty
<fabio_cc> slyder, si lo dai dal terminale
<slyder> fabio_cc, su google ho trovato questo: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<slyder> tu che ne dici?
<fabio_cc> slyder, ci potrebbe essere qualche differenza con la versione definitiva
<slyder> ma già dovrebbe essere questa la versione definitiva
<fabio_cc> slyder, poi dovresti comunque riavanzare con dist-upgrade ed eventualmente correggere qualche fesseria manualmente, io aspetterei il rilascio ufficiale
<fabio_cc> slyder, può darsi, ma finché non è ufficiale non puoi avere la certezza
<slyder> già
<piro> ciao a tutti ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu su un notebook con windows 8. ho messo ubuntu su una chiavetta usb con unetbootin ma all'avvio non parte il boot della chiavetta che devo fare
<fabio_cc> piro, hai settato il bios in modo che veda il pen drive prima dell'hd?
<piro> si ne trovo diversi e li ho messi tutti come 1 2 3
<piro> come primo ho messo usb cd come secondo ho messo usb hdd come terzo ho messo usb fdd
<fabio_cc> piro, e l'hd normale dove lo hai messo?
<piro> come quarto
<fabio_cc> piro, ok
<fabio_cc> piro, allora credo che il pen drive non sia stato preparato nel modo corretto, però non so rispondere perché non ho mai usato unetbootin
<fabio_cc> piro, ho sempre usato il creatore dischi di avvio di ubuntu
<piro> io ho sempre usato unetbootin su altri pc ed è sempre partiro solo che vedendo su internet ho visto che su i pc con win8 c'è da disattivare nel bios security boot ho provato ma non parte comunque  nel bios
<piro> grazie comunque fabio provo a richiederlo
<piro> ciao a tutti ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu su un notebook con windows 8. ho messo ubuntu su una chiavetta usb con unetbootin ma all'avvio non parte il boot della chiavetta che devo fare
<jester-> piro: se hai settato avvio da usb e non parte la usb è fatta male
<jester-> !usbwin | piro prova con
<ubot-it> piro prova con: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<piro> provo a rifarla di nuovo
<fabio_cc> piro, scusami, mi ero allontanato
<piro> figurati fabio
<jester-> piro: usa http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<piro> ok provo subito
<Adriana_> uso ubuntu 13.10 , come faccio a fare comparire l'aggiornamento alla versione 14.04? quale comando terminale devo scrivere?
<fabio_cc> Adriana_, ti dovrebbe avvisare, comunque per aggiornare il comando è sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fabio_cc> Adriana_, ma ancora ufficialmente non è uscita
<Adriana_> fabio_cc: non mi ha ancora avvisato , ho visto che c'è già su ubuntu release
<fabio_cc> Adriana_, si ma non essendo ancora uscita definitivamente, non è detto che quella sia la versione definitiva
<Adriana_> fabio_cc: non ho capito una cosa in merito , esce SOLO la versione LTS? non esce quella 'normale?
<fabio_cc> Adriana_, si, ogni due anni la versione che esce è LTS, cioè supportata per 5 anni
<Adriana_> fabio_cc: quindi quando uscirà la versione 'normale' d 14.04?
<fabio_cc> Adriana_, non avrebbe senso avere due versione, tra normale e LTS cambia solo la durata del supporto
<fabio_cc> Adriana_, 14.04 sarà solo LTS
<Adriana_> fabio_cc:  ho scritto quel comando terminale , però non compare l'aggiornamento :( su Aggiornamenti software
<Adriana_> fabio_cc: ah ok :(
<fabio_cc> Adriana_, quando esce, quel comando ti permetterà di avanzare
<fabio_cc> Adriana_, ma qual è il problema del fatto che è LTS? è solo un vantaggio, non ci sono contro
<Adriana_> ok grazie allora me lo segno
* fabio_cc changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: L'argomento di #ubuntu-it è: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
* fabio_cc changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<psy_> salve a tutti
<psy_> mi servirebbero delucidazioni su ubuntu phone
<jester-> psy_: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> !tablet | psy_
<ubot-it> psy_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7 - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch
<psy_> Grazie mille...una sola domanda è possibile installarlo su nexus 7 2012 e galaxy nexus i9250?
<jester-> psy_: ufficiale è il modello della guida
<psy_> ah...il nexus 7 è il modello della guida?! grande....
<psy_> ma in italiano nulla vero?
<devuser> salve non so se sono OT se hanno fatto questa domanda 1000 volte.. quindi mi scuso.. ma mi consigliate un metodo duìiverso per scaricare Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !torrent | devuser
<ubot-it> devuser: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.10/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> 14.04, vabbé
<devuser> :)
<cristian_c> basta che modifichi i link XD
<devuser> come prendo il Torrent della 14.04
<devuser> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<fabio_cc> devuser, basta leggere il topic
<devuser> ?
<fabio_cc> devuser, http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<cristian_c> devuser, c'è anche il file torrent nella lista
<devuser> ok grazie
<devuser> date assistenza adesso in chan sulla 14.04?
<fabio_cc> devuser, scusa il mio link è per ubuntu
<fabio_cc> devuser, si, adesso è ufficiale
<devuser> ok so del supporto Trim degli ssd, quindi non devo modificare fstab? giusto?
<cristian_c> devuser, sulla 14.04 dovrebbe essere attivo di default
<devuser> cristian_c, è attivo il trim o il flag su fstab
<devuser> nel senso che devo controllare? :)
<devuser> scusami ma ho un ssd e non vorrei "consumarlo"
<cristian_c> devuser, è attivo il trim
<cristian_c> quindi non devi toccare fstab
<devuser> altra cosa e vi lascio in pace, ho un portatile con 2 schede: intel e invidia, prima installavo bumbleee o come si chiama
<devuser> è ancora necessario o lo switch di schede lo fa in automatico?
<mibofra> devuser, è ancora necessario
<devuser> ah ok.. mi basta la scheda Intel
<devuser> allora
<mibofra> devuser, se vuoi lo switch funge ancora
<devuser> si si ma non mi va ogni volta.. pensavo che in qualche modo avessero fatto qualcosa per usare la scheda NVIDIA
<devuser> senza sbattimenti
<mibofra> devuser, puoi usare la nvidia senza la intel
<jester-> devuser: con bombalee gia in 13.10 dovrebbe essere autoamatico
<piro> jester ho provato in tutti i modi ma non vede proprio la pen drive
<mibofra> devuser, comunque non cambia molto, su win trovi il software per lo switch pronto ed installato, su ubuntu lo devi mettere
<jester-> piro: hai fatto col tool di winz?
<piro> non ho capito
<mibofra> devuser, quindi il tool per lo switch è ancora necessario
<mibofra> come dice jester- dovrebbe fare lui adesso
<mibofra> ma non lo trovi di default
<jester-> piro: parli della usb live?
<piro> si
<devuser> di solito si usa una porta usb 2.0 dei portatili
<jester-> piro: fatta con che e da dove
<jester-> piro: il pc non ha un lettore dvd?
<piro> l'ho fatta con  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ ho messo sopra la 13.10
<jester-> piro: se hai fatto giusto quello non canna,  guarda nella usb come c'è
<jester-> se vedi roga linux e non parte sbagli a settare avvio usb al boot
<piro> quando apro windows e guardo dentro la chiavetta trovo tutto ma all'avvio non mi parte dalla chiavetta
<jester-> piro:  da tasto Fx non hai un menu di avvio?
<jester-> piro: se pc nuovo hai disattivato il secureboot?
<piro> dal bios ho settato già come boot l'usb
<akis24> sera
<jester-> piro: se usb fatta a regola d'arte e non parte il problema sta nel pc
<piro> si disattivato però non parte se mi dici altro possiamo controllare
<piro> il pc è nuovo
<jester-> piro: prova con altra usb
<piro> ok provo
<jester-> piro: hai il lettore dvd?
<piro> si ma al momento non ho cd
<jester-> piro: domani pii un paio di dvd e sscarichi la 14.04 appena uscita
<jester-> 64 bitti
<piro> jester avevo provato con quella prima su usb poi ho provato pure la 13.10
<jester-> piro: visto che la usb ha problemi vai di dvd
<piro> ok proverò grazie tante
<slyder> è possibile effettuare l'avanzamento a 14.04?
<jester-> slyder: se 13-10 dovrebbe segnalarlo il sistema aggiornamenti
<slyder> jester-, il 13.10 in questione non avvia xorg da 1 mese (da quando ho messo la nuova GTX) e dunque dovrei avanzare da console tty
<slyder> è possibile farlo?
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> ragazzi come si faceva ad interagire con i pacchetti installati su hd da live?
<naxil> ho per sbaglio installato xorg per saucy su precise
<naxil> sono da live adesso
<jester-> slyder: è stata rilasciata
<naxil> mado come soidiota
<slyder> jester-, cosa?
<jester-> slyder: penso serva qualche ora prima che l'updater se ne accorga
<slyder> okok
<slyder> jester-,  in tutti i casi il comando da inserire x avanzare qual'è?
<jester-> slyder: aggiornamenti dovrebbe chiedere
<jester-> slyder: da terminale dipende da che cosa usi
<slyder> jester-, mi ripeto...
<slyder> è da 1 mese che non posso usare l'ambiente grafico
<jester-> sudo update-manager -d
<naxil> jester-,
<slyder> xorg e l'ambiente kde nn li vedo da 1 mese (dopo aver montato la nuova GTX)
<naxil> ho montato la partzione
<naxil> o dato chroot su mnt
<naxil> adesso se rimuovo pacchetti lo faccio dalla distro installata_
<naxil> >>
<jester-> slyder: ma se hai il sistema zoppo meglio fare da usb o cd e scegliere di sostituire il sistema
<slyder> jester-, nel caso nn dovesse funzionare se io decido di fare un'installazione pulita e ricopiare sulla nuova installazione la cartella "home"?
<jester-> !ripristino | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<slyder> tutte le vecchie configurazioni le ritrovo?
<jester-> slyder: si
<jester-> !ripristino | slyder
<ubot-it> slyder: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<naxil> jester devo solo togliere dei pacchetti
<naxil> so quali fanno caosino
<naxil> non devo fare tutto quel macello
<jester-> vedi te
<naxil> mi serve solo sapere come interagire con il mio parco pacchetti da live
<jester-> devi fare in chroot
<naxil> tolgo xorg saucy e rimetto quello precise
<naxil> su mnt?
<naxil> madoo lxkeymap va in crash
<jester-> naxil: segui la guida ripristino  grub x chroot se non sao
<naxil> grub??
<mauro> Buonasera ho una domanda qui :)  http://goo.gl/ZHBCV7
<naxil> jester-, ti ripeto so cosa ho fatto
<naxil> ho installato il pacchetto che contiene il file x11/Xwindow.h di saucy su precise
<jester-> mauro: ??
<jester-> naxil: o capi
<jester-> devi andare in chfoot ed usare apt
<jester-> naxil: se non sai come fare con chroot è spiegato nel wiki recupero grub
<jester-> naxil: logico che poi usi apt http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> o dpkg
<naxil> jester-, mi controlli sul tuo ubuntu quale pacchetto contiente Xwindows.h?
<naxil> non riesco a cambiare lingua alla tastiera
<naxil> lxkeymap va in crash su lubuntu12.04
<jester-> naxil: sei in live che ti frega
<naxil> cosi so il pacchetto preciso
<naxil> visto che ha tolto delle dipendenze
<mauro> Sono neofita assoluto volevo provare Ubuntu 14.04 dal Dvd prima di installarlo è possibile?
<naxil> reinstallando quello giusto
<naxil> si mauro
<naxil> reinstalla tutto
<jester-> mauro: certo scegli prova ubuntu
<mauro> posso avvirlo da qui http://goo.gl/ZHBCV7
<jester-> mauro: no quella ti mette ubuntu detroa winz e non è mai andato bene devo scaricarti la isp e fare il dvd
<jester-> !iso | mauro
<ubot-it> mauro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> mauro: quindi una volta fatto il dvd fare il boot dallo stesso
<mauro> Il dvd è già masterizzato iso con passcape...
<Eqio_> Buongiorno, scusate ma come si può aprire l' installazione di Ubuntu 13.04 se prima ho win8, poichè non esiste il BIOS in windows8...
<jester-> mauro: allora avvialo al boot e non dentro a winz e prova
<jester-> !uefi | Eqio_
<ubot-it> Eqio_: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Eqio_> perfavore aiutatemi che io sto impazzendo! 8 software scaricati per niente
<naxil> jester-, secondo te e- questo il macello??? ho capito bene?? http://pastebin.com/sFttU5Zt
<jester-> naxil: ripristina
<naxil> ho fatto
<jester-> hai azzoppato mica poco
<naxil> cacchio volevo mette i mesa-dev piu nuovi
<naxil> non credevo cambiasse tutto xorg
<naxil> cmq reinstallando xorg da capo
<naxil> ha rimesso tutto
<Eqio_> scusate ma come si ottiene Ubuntu Mobile? xD
<jester-> !touch
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'touch'
<naxil> scusa ma perche' i dev hanno installato anche i non dev?
<naxil> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> !tablet | Eqio_
<ubot-it> Eqio_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7 - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch
<Eqio> scusate ma ci sono dei tutorial per installare Ubuntu (non sono molto bravo con i termini specifici informatici) da zero?
<cybernova> !installazione | Eqio_
<ubot-it> Eqio_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<friz_> PProblema: effettuata l'installazione, successivamente il riavvio compare schermata nera con cursore lampeggiante in alto a sx. Soluzioni?
<naxil2> friz_, quanto hai aspettato?
<friz_> 5 min
<naxil2> azz
<friz_> forse 10
<naxil2> vedi all'avvio le scelte? tipo linux kernel (Recovery)
<friz_> no è tutto bloccato
<naxil2> appena avvii dico
<Eqio_> grazie mille
<naxil2> ma te dici proprio appena riavvii il pc?
<friz_> appena avvio c'e solo laschermata delbios e poi nero
<marco87> ciao volevo chiedere ho un problema col installare ubuntu potete aiutarmi?
<friz_> in live funziona tutto
<Eqio_> si
<akis24> !installazione | marco87
<ubot-it> marco87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Eqio_> ma a me non apre le cose che dice su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb ! D:
<naxil2> friz ma scusa.. hai piu di un hd?
<naxil2> adesso sei da live?
<friz_> solo 1
<friz_> installazione pulita senza dual boot
<friz_> senza partizioni
<friz_> sono in live
<naxil2> scusa ma l'hai fattoa da usb l'installazione?
<naxil2> o da cd?
<friz_> usb
<naxil2> sicuro che ora hai il boot sull'hd?
<naxil2> hai tolto lo usb al ravvio?
<marco87> scusa ma il mio problema penso che sia riguardante (b43/ucode5.fw) ne sapete qualche cosa penso che sia la scheda internet
<cristian_c> marco87, è dovuto alla scheda wifi
<cristian_c> la broadcom
<cristian_c> marco87, collega il cavo ethernet e procedi con la live
<marco87> sono gia in lan ma non va lo stesso
<cristian_c> marco87, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> marco87, hai avviato la live con il cavo già collegato?
<marco87> si
<cristian_c> strano che continui a darti quell'errore
<marco87> ma mi da sempre  b43/ucode5.fw e poi si blocca
<cristian_c> marco87, di che pc si tratta?
<cristian_c> non è che hai problemi anche con l'ethernet?
<cristian_c> marco87, provato con altra wifi?
<marco87> e un fujitsu siemens amilo a7654
<marco87> con wifi non cambia sempre lo stesso errore
<cristian_c> marco87, 512 MB di ram?
<marco87> no 1g
<cristian_c> marco87, intendo un'altra wifi
<marco87> cioe?
<naxil> eccomiiii
<naxil> ci so riuscito
<naxil> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> marco87, con un'altra scheda wifi
<cristian_c> per aggirare il problema broadcom
<marco87> non possiedo un altra scheda
<naxil__> marco87, usa hostapd
<naxil__> e passa la paura
<naxil__> si connette sempre
<naxil__> anche se sono intervenuto senza sapere ceh volevi fare..
<cristian_c> sembra un portatile tedesco
<naxil__> marco87, che problema hai col wifi?
<cristian_c> marco87, riesci a capire che ethernet è?
<cristian_c> (funza l'ethernet di solito sul tuo pc?)
<marco87> sto cercando di far riscuscitare un pc a cui si e fritto il hhd cercando di avviare ubuntu con una penna usb e mi da un errore e si blocca b43/ucode5.fw
<naxil__> marco87, ?? e' caduta lac onnessione?
<naxil__> e che errore e'?
<naxil__> quando si verifica?
<cristian_c> marco87, hai provato con il dvd/cd?
<marco87> quando avvio linstallazzione appena scelta la modalita' si blocca
<cristian_c> marco87, magari è pesante anche unity per un pc così vecchio
<marco87> non ancora pensavo fosse fattibile con penna usb
<cristian_c> marco87, io farei la prova cd
<cristian_c> *dvd
<cristian_c> marco87, ma non sarebbe male capire se supporta pae
<marco87> be allora per ora grazie a tutti ora provo
<marco87> quindi dovrei provare con una versione piu vecchia giusto?
<cristian_c> model name      : AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology MT-28
<cristian_c> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni lahf_lm
<cristian_c> uhm, pare supporti pae
<marco87> si e quella la scheda
<cristian_c> questa è la cpu
<cristian_c> marco87, no, dovresti provare con una derivata leggera
<marco87> quale mi consigli?
<naxil__> marco87, io ti consiglio LUBUNTU
<cristian_c> marco87, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<marco87> ora allora provo a mettere su lubuntu spero che parta grazie a dopo molto gentili!
<naxil__> e' troppo veloce
<naxil__> io la uso su un athlone xp 3000+ con 1,5gb di ram e 128mb video
<naxil__> cioe' ragazzi nmcli e' na merda
<naxil__> ancora devo capire con ID quale e' l'id delle connessioni
<naxil__> ho provato in tutti i modi da terminale
<naxil__> ma e' uscita la nuova? 14-04?
<naxil__> cristian_c, oggi erano le 19.50 e non era ancora uscita, almeno parlo di lubuntu
<naxil__> ma c'era la daily con l'orario delle 19.30, la daily 19.30 e quella stable erano la stssa cosa?
<krabador> naxil__, è uscita
<naxil__> si ho capito
<naxil__> ma volevo sapere se l'ultima daily 14.04 e la stable coincidono
<krabador> naxil__, è nato prima l'uovo o la gallina?
<naxil__>  lubuntu-14.04-alternate-i386.iso              16-Apr-2014 19:27  617M  stable
<naxil__> daiuly
<naxil__> trusty-alternate-i386.iso            16-Apr-2014 19:27  617M  Alternate install image for PC (Intel x86) computers (standard download)
<naxil__> cioe' hanno lo stesso orario
<naxil__> lo vedi?
<picardxz> Saluti
<naxil__> cacchio le scaricherei tutte e due per vedere
<naxil__> quindi si poteva scaricare l'ultima dayli un pario dore prima?
<naxil__> krabador,
<krabador> naxil__, prego
<naxil__> ma che avete sconnesso tutti? perche' avevate l'ultima daiyly? e avete reinstallato la stessa iso?
<naxil__> krabador, hanno lo stesso identico orario
<naxil__> l'ultima daily-current e la stable 14.04
<jester-> eh un problema della madonna
<Martina> ciao! :)
<Martina> chi mi da una mano velocissima?
<krabador> naxil__, tu ti chiami nome e cognome, o cognome e nome?
<krabador> Martina, chiedi
<Martina> grazie krabador...allora una volta per far partire gli eseguibili bisognava andare in proprietà e dare il consenso all'avvio come eseguibile, poi doppio click e compariva esegui, esegui da terminale ecc..giusto?
<Martina> ora io acconsento all avvio come eseguibile
<Martina> ma continua ad aprirmelo con gedit :(
<Martina> e non compaiono le scelte
<Martina> (ubuntu 14.04)
<Martina> forse salto qualche passaggio?
<Martina> eppure con ubuntu 12.04 andava
<soundabebo> Buonasera a tutti! novità da wine? ora si riesce ad utilizzare tutti i programmi windows in ubuntu o c'è ancora bisogno della virtual box?﻿
<jester-> soundabebo: non tutte le app winz sono supprtate da wine
<jester-> vedi sul sito le supportate
<krabador> Martina, apri gli eseguibili da terminale
<Martina> basta scrivere il nome del programma dopo essere entrati nella cartella col comando cd?
<Martina> perche ci ho provato ma neanche cosi funziona
<soundabebo> scusate dove posso trovare la lista delle app supportate da Wine?
<Martina> mi da command not found
<naxil__> martina
<naxil__> devi usare ./nomeeseguibile
<Martina> ora provo
<naxil__> soundabebo sul loro sito principale
<naxil__> martina che programam e'?
<Martina> Tor Browser :)
<naxil__> e cosa ti apre come gedit?
<naxil__> forse 14.04 usa il semplice doppio click se sono exe?
<mibofra> Martina, cd nella cartella di tor browser e poi ./start-tor-browser
<mibofra> oppure
<Martina> Wrong architecture? 32-bit vs. 64-bit.
<Martina> questo è quello che mi compare col comando ./start-tor-browser
<naxil__> ma scusa.. che 14.04 hai messo? 32 o 64?
<Martina> 64
<naxil__> quale tor hai scaricato?
<mibofra> ./tor-browser_it/start-tor-browser o cambi l'_it con quello per la lingua che hai scaricato
<mibofra> oh bello che carino
<naxil__> sicura che non c'e' l'exe del 64bit?
<naxil__> uffa.. come carino
<naxil__> lo vogliooo anchioooo uffi
<Martina> credo il 64bit ma ora che me lo dite forse non ho fatto troppa attenzione e ho scaricato il 32bit
<mibofra> Martina, dai il comando file Tor/tor
<naxil__> ma non posso instalalre il nuovo lightdm su 12.04?
<mibofra> dalla cartella del tor browser
<naxil__> ah ecco
<mibofra> così vediamo se è un 32 o 64 bit l'eseguibile che hai :)
<Martina> però dovrebbe andare lo stesso no? cmq ora provo mibofra
<naxil__> perche' l'errore lo da solo se avvi 64 su 32.. al contrario non dovrebbe darti problemi
<mibofra> Martina, ho il dubbio che tu stai su un 32 e provi ad eseguire un 64 :))
<Martina> Tor/tor: ELF 32-bit LSB  shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, BuildID[sha1]=3384b65aa00d7a6de50f3c62846b323439f1323b, stripped
<naxil__> si e' quello ceh gli dicevo io mibofra
<mibofra> è un 32bit
<naxil__> strano
<Martina> ma io sono su un 64! poco ma sicuro questo
<naxil__> martina dai uname -a
<mibofra> Martina, fai file /usr/bin/cd
<mibofra> o uname -a
<Martina> Linux REVENGEANCE 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<donbeo> slave avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto per installare ubuntu su un hard disk ibrido 32gb ssd e 500 normali
<mibofra> Martina, usi il 64bit
<Martina> si
<mibofra> beh prova a scaricare il 64bit e prova a vedere se funge
<naxil__> ahah ah! io ho 12.04 ed ho questo.. pappaperooo Linux naxil 3.14.0-031400-generic #201403310035 SMP Mon Mar 31 04:55:40 UTC 2014 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<Martina> ok! ho scaricato tor 32bit quindi?
<naxil__> devi scaricare quello a 64
<mibofra> Martina, sai che sarà? le lib che hai scaricato con l'eseguibile di tor sono 32
<naxil__> mi sembra palese
<mibofra> comprese le lib
<mibofra> quindi non vanno
<mibofra> Martina, si, ti serve il 64bit invece
<Martina> ok! scusate ma non sono molto pratica :) ora scarico la versione a 64bit
<mibofra> Martina, se vuoi ti recupero il link di download con la lingua ir
<mibofra> *it
<donbeo> scusate non voglio sovrapporre le discussioni ma qualcuno mi puo' dire come settare le partizioni su un hd ibrido?
<Martina> mi faresti un gran favore mibofra
<mibofra> donbeo, comw un normale hd
<naxil__> donbeo, mezzo solido mezzo hd?
<Martina> gentilissimo :)
<mibofra> le partizioni sono sempre quelle
<donbeo> si
<naxil__> mibofra, ci sono due tipo di ibridi
<donbeo> una volta l'avevo fatto ma non mi ricordo +
<naxil__> cmq le partizioni dovrebbero essere sempre eguali
<mibofra> naxil__, normalmente xD
<mibofra> naxil__, esatto :P
<naxil__> si ma ci sono due tipi giusto? uno che fa il discorso via software e l'altro via hw (parlo di quando utilizzare la parte speed)
<naxil__> a proposito come sono supportati su linux mibofra ? ne sai niente?
<mibofra> naxil__, fungono abbastanza bene :)
<Martina> @mibofra tranquillo ce l'ho fatta :)
<donbeo> mi potete dire al volo come fare le partizioni?
<donbeo> su ssd quali metto?
<Martina> avevo proprio sbagliato versione
<donbeo> e quali su quello normale
<Martina> ora scarico a 64
<mibofra> Martina, per essere sicuri : https://www.torproject.org/dist/torbrowser/3.5.4/tor-browser-linux64-3.5.4_it.tar.xz
<mibofra> :)
<naxil__> ma donbeo ti vede due hd distinti?
<Martina> grazie mibo annullo e clicco sul link per essere sicura :)
<mibofra> donbeo, io li farei secondo l'accesso in scrittura
<donbeo> si
<donbeo> sono distinti
<mibofra> es la partizione home la userai come un forsennato
<donbeo> se gli dico di installare e basta mi chiede su quale lo voglio
<naxil__> vedi mibofra..
<mibofra> quindi gli accessi in scrittura e lettura saranno maggiori, cosa che un hd normale sopporta meglio
<naxil__> ci sono quelli col controller che fa tutto da se
<Martina> grazie mille, spero di non seccarvi più, aspetto il download e se non mi vedete più significa che va tutto! :) grazie ragazzi
<maurus> Salve, chiedo scusa non riesco ad aprire i files con estensione .sh da terminale. Non lo fa più, come mai?
<mibofra> invece la /boot la metterei sotto ssd che la usi solo in avvio e ci sta grub o altro loader
<mibofra> Martina, stai attenta mentre navighi con tor
<naxil__> martina ma perche tor?
<donbeo> ok gli hard disk li formatto entrambi ext4?
<mibofra> lol troppo tardi xD
<naxil__> mibofra, perche'?
<naxil__> attenta
<mibofra> naxil__, si trova di tutto
<naxil__> ah per quello
<mibofra> e quando dico di tutto intendo proprio tutto il pensabile e non :)
<naxil__> ma come minimo lei poi ci naviga nell pagine normali
<Toni> Ciao
<naxil__> oppure ci manda in culo le amiche da qualche account di facebook
<mibofra> xD
<Toni> Posso chiedervi un parere per un problemino con hard disk esterno?
<naxil__> mibofra, io senti. consiglierei openvpn con un vpnfree
<naxil__> si toni spare
<naxil__> spara
<naxil__> cmq mibofra.. non ci sono gli ibridi che fanno tutto da se e spostano il piu letto/scritto su ssd?
<jester-> !chat | naxil__
<ubot-it> naxil__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<donbeo> swap dove lo metto?
<naxil__> io lo metterei su ssd
<mibofra> nannes, beh non proprio xD
<naxil__> ah ecco
<mibofra> comunque il bot ha ragione
<donbeo> scusate prima che evito di fare casini facciamo un riassuntino
<naxil__> oppps ma non sono in chat?
<naxil__> mado scusate
<Toni> Devo fare un backup di circa 120 gb. Ho disponibile solo un hardk disck su cui ho già altri file copiati con windows. L'hard disk è in fat32 e non ho i permessi di scrittura cosa posso fare? Il backup mi serve per passare a 14.04...
<jester-> Toni: usa sudo
<jester-> sudo programmabackup
<Toni> Cioè?
<Toni> Grazie Hester, ma non capisco...
<Toni> Jester
<jester-> Toni: cosa usi per fare il backup
<Toni> Copio e incollo
<n0signal> bonsoir
<Toni> Trascino insomma... Ma pensavo anche di usare il programma che c'è già installato
<n0signal> ragazzi qualcuno di voi è riuscido ad installare i driver nvidia su ubuntu 14.04
<n0signal> ?
<jester-> Toni: allora fallo lanciando da terminale sudo nautilus
<jester-> Toni: ma è un pessimo sistema
<krabador> n0signal, per quale nvidia?
<jester-> n0signal: dovrebbero esserci i 331
<n0signal> krabador: Gtx765M
<Toni>  Cioè posso accedere all'hard disk e copiarci sopra i file?
<jester-> per invidia non anteguerra
<krabador> n0signal, cosa ti dice driver aggiuntivi?
<n0signal> niente di niente
<jester-> Toni: cosi avrai i poteri di root
<n0signal> vuoto
<jester-> n0signal: doppia scheda?
<donbeo> mi chiede dove voglio il boot loader che gli dico?
<n0signal> jester-: no
<Toni> E non rischio di perdere i file che già ho sul HD?
<jester-> n0signal: sicuro di vare nvidia se aggiuntivi non la vede?
<n0signal> sicuro al mille per mille
<jester-> Toni: con sudo copi e incolli dove t ipare
<n0signal> il fatto che io abbia fatto installa driver di terze parti direttamente dall'installazione
<jester-> n0signal: che invidia ha
<n0signal> centra qualcosa?
<jester-> i
<jester-> n0signal: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> che risponde
<Toni> Quindi: terminale --> sudo nautilus -> e poi posso copiare?
<n0signal> ti dico subito asp
<jester-> Toni: dovresti
<Toni> Ok
<Toni> Gtazie
<Toni> Provo
<jester-> Toni: poi se ripristini fallo senza sudo
<n0signal> afk 10 min e torno! jester-
<freefly82> ciao a tutti
<donbeo> ciao
<paolo1> salve
<donbeo> ciao
<paolo1> ma per passare alla 14.04
<paolo1> il dist-upgrade non m da neinte
<paolo1> io ho la 13.10 adesso
<donbeo> non sono esperto ma secondo me le rilasciano un po' alla volta
<paolo1> e uscita oggi
<krabador> paolo1, l'avanzamento di versione, non avere troppa fretta a farlo, i server sono intasati, e ci puo' mettere molto piu' tempo del previsto
<freefly82> ragazzi ho provato a lanciare update-manager ma non mi dà nessuna nuova versione....
<paolo1> il prblema e che non mi vede nessun aggiornamento
<paolo1> no la lentezza
<jester-> freefly82: sudo update-manager -d
<freefly82> si dato il comando ma mi dice nessuna nuova versione
<krabador> freefly82, da quale versione?
<jester-> paolo1: se tutti vanno a mignotte dalle stesse 3 o 4 bisogna mettersi in fila
<freefly82> 13.10
<paolo1> adesso me la da
<jester-> freefly82: unity?
<freefly82> yes unity
<jester-> freefly82: update-manager -d funza
<jester-> riprova che i server sono sovraccarichi
<krabador> non si deve avere fretta, il giorno della pubblicazione
<freefly82> ok arrivato ora la segnalazione :-)
<n0signal> rieccomi jester-
<n0signal> non risponde nulla
<n0signal> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<n0signal> giusto?
<jester-> n0signal: se non risponde nulla nessun nvidia è installato
<jester-> n0signal: lspci  | grep -i vga
<n0signal> VGA compatible controller : Interl Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Intgrated graphics controller ( rev 06)
<n0signal> sono da un altro pc XD
<n0signal> ho provato ad installarli manualmente prima
<n0signal> ma mi sono preso di panico
<n0signal> perchè al riavvio
<n0signal> avevo una schermata nera
<n0signal> e ho reinstallato ubuntu
<donbeo> vado ciao
<donbeo> grazie per l'aiuuto funge
<jester-> n0signal: infatti hai una intel
<n0signal> ma ho anche l'altra scheda
<n0signal> solo che magari non la rileva
<jester-> n0signal: allora doppia scheda?
<n0signal> si
<n0signal> scusami mi sono sbagliato allora
<n0signal> visto che nella configurazione del pc
<jester-> n0signal: fa vedere nel paste l'intero lspci
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Sinestic89> sera
<Sinestic89> ragazzi volevo chiedere una cosa ma su ubuntu sui portatili è possibile togliere che quando si chiude lo schermo che il pc si spenga ?
<jester-> Sinestic89: guarda in risparmio energia
<Sinestic89> mmm non ho ancora avviato la live domandavo perchè nella 10 mi ricordo che non era
<Sinestic89> possibile
<Sinestic89> vengo da windows e voglio passare stasera alla 14.4
<n0signal2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7271134/
<jester-> Sinestic89: si ma non togliere winz
<Sinestic89> èerchè?
<n0signal2> ecco jester-
<Sinestic89> perche'*
<jester-> n0signal2: devi installare bumblebee-nvidia
<n0signal2> avevo letto di bumblebee
<jester-> Sinestic89: perchè i due non sono sostitutivi ma alterantivi come la macchina e la moto, se vendi la macchina e piove so cazzi se vendi la moto non pigli aria fresca
<n0signal2> ma avevo anche letto che optimus
<n0signal2> era supportato nativamente
<n0signal2> dalla 14.04
<n0signal2> :X
<jester-> n0signal2: pare che 14.04 abbia lo switch intel invidia automatico come in winz
<jester-> n0signal2: va installato
<jester-> o ti userà solo intel
<Sinestic89> ma dici per il fatto di abituarmi oppure perchè proprio ubuntu e windows servono sempre?
<n0signal2> quindi mi tocca installare bumblebee
<n0signal2> giusto?
<jester-> Sinestic89: servono semprem meglio due cavalli che uno visto che poi non paghi il maneggio
<jester-> n0signal2: bumblebee-nvidia
<Sinestic89> lol ok
<n0signal2> sto installando
<n0signal2> che dio benedica apt
<n0signal2> e poi ho un ultima domanda
<jester-> n0signal2: si potrebbe installare primus ma è instabile
<n0signal2> jester-: conosci qualche programma simile a jupiter
<n0signal2> che funzioni su 14.04?
<n0signal2> per scalare la cpu?
<jester-> n0signal2: nu
<n0signal2> :(
<jester-> n0signal2: di solito ci pensa il kermel
<jester-> se serve alza se non serve abbassa
<Sinestic89> jester ma se metto ubuntu e xp
<Sinestic89> in virtuale?
<Sinestic89> xD
<jester-> Sinestic89: scelta valida ma serve un pc allegro e con almeno 4 di ram
<Sinestic89> ne ho 8 nel portatile
<Sinestic89> i5
<n0signal2> sopratutto allegro
<jester-> vedi tu
<n0signal2> sennò con windows si deprime
<Sinestic89> ahaha
<jester-> Sinestic89: hai winz8 installato?
<jester-> mi terrei quello visto che lo spazio lo userai comunque
<jester-> lo riduci a 40 50 gb e stop
<n0signal2> jester
<Sinestic89> si
<n0signal2> installati
<n0signal2> :)
<jester-> n0signal2: fingers cross e riavvia
<jester-> Sinestic89: la tipa vere è sempre meglio della bambola di gomma
<cristian_c> lol
<n0signal> riavviato
<Sinestic89> muahaha
<Sinestic89> jester sei molto saggio xD
<n0signal> sembra non ci siano cambiamenti evidenti
<Sinestic89> wow provato ubuntu sul portatile legge anche il touch dell audio per disattivarlo
<Sinestic89> fantastico
<jester-> n0signal: tutto a posto?
<n0signal> si
<n0signal> nessuna schermata nera
<jester-> hai un giochino in 3d?
<n0signal> bisognerebbe testarli :D
<n0signal> esiste un programma di benchmark?
<jester-> non so
<jester-> n0signal: un video
<jester-> un porno
<Sinestic89> lol
<n0signal> lo streaming vale?
<jester-> n0signal: un video youtubbo in hd
<n0signal> maledetto flashplayer!
<n0signal> XD
 * Sinestic89 pensa che trovava persone che dicevano di eliminare winzoz lol
<n0signal> winzoz serve sempre
<n0signal> a mio dire
<jester-> Sinestic89: tutti i talebani lo dicono
<Sinestic89> lol
<cristian_c> n0signal, prova glxgears
<Sinestic89> serve sempre a cosa?
<Sinestic89> se usi autocad ok
<Sinestic89> se sei un giocatore
<Sinestic89> accanito
<Sinestic89> togliendo queste due categorie?
<Sinestic89> xD
<jester-> Sinestic89: capita sempre di usare un qualcosa che non è supportato in linux
<jester-> e viceversa
<Sinestic89> e che mi scoccia il dual boot all inizio
<jester-> ce l'hai lo hai pagato perche segarlo
<Sinestic89> xD
<Sinestic89> hem non direi quello di fabbrica l ho buttato nel cesso
<Sinestic89> aveva troppe cose caricate
<Sinestic89> diciamo che ho messo una versione pulita
<Sinestic89> xD
<jester-> Sinestic89: dualbot non da nessun problema poi qui diamo pareri e l'utonto decide a sua discrezione
<Sinestic89> si
<Sinestic89> ma ora faccio cosi mi scarico gparted faccio una partizione
<Sinestic89> e istallo ubuntu li
<Sinestic89> e vediamo
<n0signal> il video gira
<n0signal> non lagga
<n0signal> quindi presumo vada tutto bene
<n0signal> no?
<jester-> n0signal: penso di si, se tutto funza a dovere non farti seghe mentali
<cristian_c> n0signal, hai provato il bech con gli ingranaggi?
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> *bench
<n0signal> cristian_c: in che senso :P
<jester-> Sinestic89: installando c'è opzione installa accando a winz che prima va deframmentatro
<cristian_c> n0signal, http://puppylinux.dreamhosters.com/icons/Dingo-Icon-Themes-Exchange-2_files/puppy_glxgears.jpg
<jester-> cristian_c: secondo te lo fa con entrambe le gpu?
<Sinestic89> notte ragazzi
<jester->  cià
<cristian_c> jester-, non ne ho idea
<cristian_c> mai avuta io una doppia gpu :)
<jester-> mai avuto doppia gpu
<jester-> lol
<cristian_c> se mi capita , ci provo
<jester-> counque se col bobalee installato tutto funza è a posto
<cristian_c> eh
<n0signal> beh
<n0signal> gli ingranaggi girano
<jester-> gli fps a quantop
<jester-> poi non si sa quale delle due stia usando
<n0signal> 60 fissi
<jester-> n0signal: prova: optirun glxgear
<n0signal> ecco errore
<jester-> dovrebbe usare gli invidia
<jester-> allora è auto
<jester-> tranquillo che è tutto a posto
<n0signal> cannot access secondary gpu -error
<Rik_84> Ciao a tutti, vorrei gentilmente sapere quale versione di ubuntu 14.04 e più adatta per un intel dual core abbastanza buono. A breve installerò 4gb di ram. Ubuntu 32bit o 64bit? Grazie
<n0signal> aborting because fallback start is disabled :)
<krabador> Rik_84, in base al modello della cpu, ti si puo' consigliare
<jester-> Rik_84: la norlame ubuntu desktop o kubuntu
<jester-> normale*
<jester-> Rik_84: se core 2 la 64
<Rik_84> e una intel core 2 660, ubuntu normale :)
<jester-> 64
<Rik_84> ok grazie mille
<Rik_84> sono ancora poco esperto in questo nuovo mondo :) Grazie
<n0signal> grazie mille di tutto jester-
<jester-> de nada
<psy_> salve
<psy_> ho una domanda ma ubuntu 14.04 su ssd?
<psy_> consigli particolari?
<jester-> psy_: nessuno dovrebbe avere il trim di serie
<krabador> psy_, scrivici il meno possibile
<psy_> sorry...consigli o guide da indicarmi?grazie
<jester-> fra un 10 anni la cambi
<jester-> psy_:vai tranquillo
<krabador> psy_,  installi nell'ssd, e fa una /home in un'altro disco
<krabador> goditi poi il sistema
<psy_> se non ho un'altro disco?
<krabador> psy_, non puoi avere un ssd come unica unità, nel sistema
<krabador> psy_, vale anche per win
<krabador> psy_, che pc è ?
<jester-> <ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. See http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<psy_> ops...io c'è l'ho così...un portatile hp...
<krabador> psy_, modello ?
<psy_> h6 630 con i3 invece di b980 e ssd m500 e 16gb di ram
<jester-> seè ssd recente il problema consumo è molto migliorato e il trim nella 14.04 è nativo
<jester-> diciamo che dura quasi quanto un normale hd
<psy_> è la m500 della crucial me l'hanno consigliato come l'ak 47 delle ssd ora non so
<jester-> al quale si consuma la meccanica a lungo andare
<n0signal> haha altro problema
<n0signal> non l'avevo notato visto che ho sempre tenuto la batteria fuori da nuovo pc
<n0signal> non mi mostra lo stato della batteria su ubuntu ngome
<n0signal> :v
<krabador> n0signal, la 14.04?
<n0signal> si
<n0signal> quando è sotto carica
<n0signal> non la fa vedere
<krabador> n0signal, manda uno screenshot del desktop
<krabador> !imagebin n0signal
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> !imagebin | n0signal
<ubot-it> n0signal: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<n0signal2> http://imagebin.org/306213
<n0signal2> sottocarica
<n0signal2> scarica
<n0signal2> http://imagebin.org/306214
<n0signal2> http://imagebin.org/306215
<mibofra> n0signal2: nelle impostazioni di sistema se non erro
<mibofra> sotto le impostazioni di alimentazione
<mibofra> spunta la voce per vedere l'icona della batteria
<n0signal2> ma c'è già
<n0signal2> mostra lo stato quando la batteria è presente
<n0signal2> :v
<n0signal2> bhu
<mibofra> n0signal2: ed?
<mibofra> dovresti vederla quando non c'è?
<n0signal2> non hai capito
<n0signal2> ora la batteria
<n0signal2> c'è ed è in carica
<n0signal2> eppure non me la fa vedere
<n0signal2> guarda lo screen
<n0signal2> http://imagebin.org/306215
<n0signal2> mentre qua si http://imagebin.org/306214
<n0signal2> ed era in scarica
<mibofra> ho capito n0signal
<mibofra> allora per il so è inutile sapere lo stato della batteria quando c'è l'alimentatore
<mibofra> quindi ti nasconde l'indicatore
<mibofra> dalle impostazioni dovresti poter sistemare
<mibofra> o con l'editor di configurazioni dconf-editor
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-18
<radioiaaneg> salve a tutti
<radioiaaneg> allora come va sta nuova versione?
<radioiaaneg> signori una domanda
<radioiaaneg> ho già instalate ubuntu 13.10 e kxstudio in dual boot
<radioiaaneg> è possibile aggiungere una terza
<radioiaaneg> ?
<cybernova> radioiaaneg, certo che si
<radioiaaneg> devo partizionare manualmente?
<cybernova> si
<radioiaaneg> conosci qualche guida per non fare stupidaggini?
<cybernova> !partizionamento | radioiaaneg
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<cybernova> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<radioiaaneg> grazia cybernova
<cybernova> di nulla
<radioiaaneg> come va unity nuovo?
<cybernova> radioiaaneg, io lo sto usando, devo dire che non mi trovo male, ci sono anche nuovi effetti grafici ehe
<radioiaaneg> qualcosa tipo compiz ma integrato?
<cybernova> no, semplicemente nuove animazioni quando si minimizza una finestra e queste cose qui
<radioiaaneg> ah ok
<radioiaaneg> devo staccare torno + tardi
<radioiaaneg> cybernova grazie
<radioiaaneg> a dopo
<akis24> giorno
<cybernova> radioiaaneg, prego ciao
<radioiaaneg> eccomi tornato
<radioiaaneg> cybernova se eventualmente volessi rinunciare a kxstudio ed installare ubuntu 1404  in dual boot con ubuntu 1310 al suo posto posso farlo facilmente ssenza gestire manualmente le partizioni?
<glpiana> ola
<cybernova> radioiaaneg, basta che gli dici di installare ubuntu 14.04 nella partizione dove c'era kxstudio
<radioiaaneg> scusa eccomi di nuovo
<radioiaaneg> se mi dici che si può selezionare vuol dire che ci posso arrivare
<pepigno75> salve stavo per creare la pendrive con l' installazione di ubuntu. Mi sono accorto che ieri ho scaricato "ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso" ho scelto un torrent. Dal sito mi fa scaricare "ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso"
<pepigno75> sono la stessa cosa?
<radioiaaneg> intanto ora la provo in live
<cristian_c> pepigno75, no
<cristian_c> pepigno75, una è specifica per i mac intel, l'altra per i classici pc
<cristian_c> insomma, tutti gli altri
<pepigno75> allora cristian_c la riscarico
<pepigno75> sto provando dal sito ma mi da 7ore :D
<pepigno75> provo con il torrent
<cristian_c> !torrent | pepigno75
<ubot-it> pepigno75: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.10/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<pepigno75> si cristian_c la sto già scaricando grazie
<pepigno75> immagino che sono OT alla grande ma.. prima di formattare cosa non bisogna dimenticare?  ho backuppato tutti i dati di lavoro e personali
<pepigno75> vado in chat?
<cristian_c> pepigno75, dipende da cosa ti serve
<pepigno75> si scusa cristian_c erano consigli generali
<cristian_c> pepigno75, se ti interessa conservare solo i dati della home, non credo serva fare altro
<cristian_c> se hai una home separata, ancora meglio
<pepigno75> no non ho una home separata, forse a sto giro la creo separata
<pepigno75> l' unica peplessità è che installo ubuntu su un SSD
<cristian_c> pepigno75, allora devi anche ripartizionare
<pepigno75> dovrei partizionare il disco ssd
<cristian_c> pepigno75, nella 14.04 dovrebbe esserci il trim attivo già di default
<pepigno75> si ma il problema è che eviterei di partizionare il disco SSD
<cristian_c> come preferisci
<MrCucunci> Ciao a tutti
<pepigno75> ok scaricata, riavvio e installo.. spero per alcuni anno non tocchi più nulla
<pepigno75> *anni
<reezy> ciao ragazzi c è qualcuno?
<reezy> avrei un problema, spero veloce da risolvere
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | reezy
<ubot-it> reezy: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alfred> ciao, vorrei un consiglio su "eseguire avanzamento a nuova versione di ubuntu".
<alfred> ho un laptop non proprio nuovissimo (del 2006, 1gb Ram, 30 gb hd)
<alfred> eseguire l'avanzamento rende il sistema operativa più pesante?
<cristian_c> alfred, dipende dal pc e dal sistema
<alfred> oppure più o meno le prestazioni restano le stesse?
<alfred> ho un sony vaio vgn fs485b
<cristian_c> alfred, magari dicci caratteristiche del pc e versione di ubuntu
<alfred> con ubuntu unity
<cristian_c> alfred, non è un po' poco per unity?
<alfred> si mi hanno consigliato kubuntu
<alfred> ma non ho ancora cambiato
<cristian_c> alfred, beh, non c'è solo quello
<cristian_c> alfred,  xubuntu e lubuntu dovrebbero girare molto meglio su un pc così vecchio
<alfred> ho avuto poco tempo per fare sto cambio. inoltre sono pure di quelli imbranati che al minimo cambiamento ci devono pensare un mese
<alfred> grazie per il consiglio. farò il passaggio di sicuro.
<alfred> per ora il pc non si comporta malissimo.
<alfred> riguardo all'avanzamento di cui ti parlavo
<alfred> secondo te richiede maggiori prestazioni del pc?
<ellethee> ... si a proposito di avanzamento...
<ellethee> (ciao a tutti)
<cristian_c> alfred, 12.04?
<ellethee> perchè do-realease-upgrade mi dice che non c'è nulla disponibile ?
<alfred> 13.10
<cristian_c> ellethee, release di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> alfred, è un pentium m
<cristian_c> come hai fatto a installare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> O.o
<alfred> boh
<cristian_c> lol
<ellethee> sisi
<cristian_c> alfred, non ha il supporto pae
<alfred> leggo sull'adesivo "centrino"
<ellethee> 12.04 > 14.04
<cristian_c> la 13.10 non ha più il kernel pae
<cristian_c> alfred, ah, puoi postare un comando da ubuntu?
<alfred> non so casa sia il pae
<ellethee> sisi invitateli
<cristian_c> ellethee, dovrebbe esserci la possibilità, però prima devi impostare l'avanzamento da lts a lts
<cristian_c> ellethee, probabilmente ora è impostato l'avanzamento classico
<znebwerx> salve a tutti
<alfred> che significa "postare un comando da ubuntu"?
<ellethee> ho controllato, Prompt=lts
<ellethee> ... ricontrollo
<cristian_c> alfred, sei su ubuntu?
<alfred> so
<alfred> si
<cristian_c> ellethee, mi pare da 'software e aggiornamenti'
<cristian_c> alfred, apri un terminale
<alfred> si ecco
<cristian_c> alfred, digita: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<alfred> ma riguardo all'avanzamento di cui ti chiedevo?
<ellethee> ora controllo
<cristian_c> alfred, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | alfred
<ubot-it> alfred: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alfred> ok.
<alfred> cosa mi stai facendo fare?
<cristian_c> alfred, devi installare una versione diversa
<cristian_c> alfred, è un comando che posta info sulla cpu
<alfred> cioe?
<alfred> mi stai facendo cambiare versione ora?
<alfred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7273936/
<cristian_c> alfred, no, leggi come sopra
<cristian_c> model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz
<cristian_c> è un pentium m
<alfred> si
<cristian_c> e stranamento vedo il flag pae
<alfred> bene. non so cosa sia!!
<cristian_c> <alfred> leggo sull'adesivo "centrino"
<alfred> eh allora?
<cristian_c> alfred, notoriamente, non si può installare un kernel successivo a quello della 12.04, in quanto non supporta i processori non-pae
<alfred> cristian_c: stai parlano con uno dell'età della pietra
<cristian_c> alfred, questo significa che in genere si risolve con l'opzione fake-pae
<cristian_c> sulla 14.04 è tutto reso più semplice
<ellethee> ok, se imposto  Prompt=normal mi propone la versione 12.10
<cristian_c> ellethee, perfetto
<alfred> quindi? per un ignorante come me come si traduce?
<alfred> devo passare a 14.04
<alfred> ??
<cristian_c> alfred, che quando installi la 14.04 di lubuntu ad esempio, devi impostare il parametro fake-pae per avviarla in live
<cristian_c> in genere, se non parte da solo
<alfred> non capisco!
<cristian_c> alfred, ma non volevi avanzare a 14.04?
<cristian_c> lol
<alfred> devo fare l'avanzamento o no?
<ellethee> cristian_c, quindi devo prima passare alla 12.10, poi alla 13.10 e poi alla 14.04 ?
<cristian_c> alfred, non so quali siano le tue esigenze
<alfred> stamattina all'accensione del pc mi è apparsa queta finestra
<cristian_c> ellethee, no, come prima
<cristian_c> ellethee, puoi postare una schermata?
<cristian_c> alfred, decidi tu cosa fare
<ellethee> a dire il vero sto facendo tutto da terminale. pastobinno ?
<alfred> ti ho chiesto un consiglio fin dalla prima riga!!
<alfred> non so cosa fare
<alfred> la finestra che si è aperta da sola stamattina corrisponde all'avanzamento a 14.04?
<Guest94224> Scusate, quali sono i requisiti minimi consigliati per il nuovo Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ellethee, da gui non puoi?
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere un po' più semplice
<alfred> inoltre, l'avanzamento che mi viene proposto, essendo il mio hardware obsoleto, rende il mio sistema più "pesante" da gestire dal mio pc?
<cristian_c> alfred, se uno vuole aggiornare aggiorna, ma non è costretto
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> !requisiti | Guest94224
<ubot-it> Guest94224: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<alfred> ti ho fatto una domanda cristian_c!!!!
<cristian_c> alfred, il fatto è che unity è pesante già ora su quel pc
<alfred> questo l'ho capito.
<cristian_c> alfred, quindi andrebbe cambiato con una versione più leggera
<alfred> ho capito.
<cristian_c> alfred, e io ti rispondo che è una scelta personale
<ellethee> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7273994/
<alfred> non hai risposto alle mie due domande
<cristian_c> Nuovo rilascio «14.04» disponibile.
<ellethee> accidenti devo scappa, poi ti faccio la versione grafica cristian_c. scusatemi.
<alfred> l'avanzamento che mi viene proposto stamattina corrisponde al 14.04?
<cristian_c> ellethee, basta che segui quello che è scritto nell'output che hai postato
<cristian_c> alfred, se hai la 13.10, sì
<ellethee> si, cristian. ma devo usale l'opzione -d (di sviluppo) dici che sia prudente ?
<cristian_c> Lanciare «do-release-upgrade» per eseguire l'avanzamento.
<alfred> il 14.04 richiede maggiori prestazioni del pc?
<ellethee> scappo! torno dopo
<cristian_c> alfred, non saprei, di certo unity è un mattone su quel pc, come ti è stato gà speigato
<cristian_c> *spiegato
<alfred> ok. la risposta magica è: "non lo so". bravo. finalmente mi hai rsposto.
<cristian_c> lol
<alfred> ti ringrazio per il tuo tempo.
<pepigno75> salve finto di installare, vado su "Software Aggiornamenti" TAB Driver aggiuntivi. e mi mostra questo http://imagebin.org/306265
<alfred> come al solito siete gentilissimi.
<pepigno75> installo o no?
<cristian_c> alfred, non so davvero cosa tu abbia pensato, ma la risposta è relativa, nessuno può saperlo, prova in live e valuta tu stesso
<alfred> ok. grazie.
<alfred> ciao
<cristian_c> pepigno75, quale scheda?
<pepigno75> ne ho due
<pepigno75> la Intel e la Invia  650M
<pepigno75> NVIDIA
<cristian_c> pepigno75, prova il primo della lista
<cristian_c> visto che c'è scritto 'testato'
<pepigno75> ok cristian_c spero che non mi "sputtani" tutto :)
<cristian_c> pepigno75, se non hai pacioccato, non c'è motivo di pensarlo
<cristian_c> :)
<pepigno75> cristian_c, appena installato
<cristian_c> pepigno75, ma hai esigenze particolari?
<cristian_c> per la grafica, intendo
<pepigno75> no.. ho un monitor fullhd e a volte ne metto uno esterno fullhd
<cristian_c> e non funge?
<pepigno75> tempo fa si ma la connessione HDMI non andava molto bene
<pepigno75> vedevo sfarfallio
<pepigno75> cmq anche se lo installo non succede nulla visto che se non faccio lo switch "rimane" li...
<cristian_c> pepigno75, ma sempre con gli open?
<pepigno75> si è la prima volta che mi propone questo driver
<cristian_c> pepigno75, strano
<cristian_c> ma hai cambiato il pc?
<pepigno75> no cristian_c sempre il portatile lo stesso
<pepigno75> non mi ha mai dato questo driver ed adessso si
<cristian_c> beh, avrebbe dovuto proporre i driver closed anche nelle release precedenti
<cristian_c> credo
<pepigno75> dai provo.. tanto appena installato.. se si impasticcia... è facile rimettere tutto
<ellethee> rieccomi
<pepigno75> anzi dai.. meglio provare adesso che non ho nulla e vedere come va
<ellethee> cristian_c credo che proverò allora a fare l'upgrade con il -d . ma più tardi,che ora devo vedere di far funzionare uwsgi con emperor
<ellethee> grazie ancora cristian_c
<Mibbitgibson> ciao ho appena scaricato e installato la nuova versione di ubuntu 14.04:posso deselezionare dal gestore aggiornamenti il cd?
<akis24> Mibbitgibson:  lasciali tanto mica terrai il cd inserito
<akis24> Mibbitgibson:  ma se ti servisse ripristinare qualche pacchetto potrai sempre prenderlo da li
<Mibbitgibson> grazie akis24,se rimuovo unity e installo xfce va bene lo stesso? non sapevo di xubuntu
<akis24> Mibbitgibson: puoi anche farlo ma non credo sia opportuno io installerei xubuntu direttamente
<Mibbitgibson> akis24 dici che rovinerei la distro?
<akis24> Mibbitgibson: no non dico quello ma tra rimuovere unity e installare xfce  nell ostesso tempo reinstalli e hai la distro che vuoi pulita :)
<Mibbitgibson> molto gentile akis24 e considerato che sono all inizio installo xubuntu.
<Mibbitgibson> a dopo grazie ancora
<akis24> di nulla
<pepigno75> cristian il sistema è andato in low-graphics
<pepigno75> Scrivo dal cellulare
<pepigno75> Come faccio a disinstallare i driver
<cristian_c> ellethee, mah, non ho capito bene questa cosa dell'opzione -d
<ellethee> cristian_c do-release-upgrade permette di tentare l'installazione di una una versione di sviluppo (-d --devel-release)
<mauro_> Buongiorno http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7274154/
<cristian_c> ellethee, uhm, strano che ancora non abbia segnalato l'uscita dalla dev
<ellethee> che normalmente dovrebbe non essere buona prassi su una macchina di sviluppo.
<cristian_c> ellethee, ma è unity?
<cristian_c> ellethee, anche perché la 14.04 è diventata ufficiale ieri
<ellethee> oddio, ora che mi ci fai pensare io normalmente lavoro con gnome-shell
<cristian_c> mauro_, ?
<cristian_c> ellethee, ma installasti ubuntu o ubuntu gnome?
<ellethee> si, appunto per quello cristian_c mi sembra strano mi aspettavo non ci volesse il -d
<ellethee> no, ho installato ubuntu, gnome-.shell l'ho aggiunto dopo
<cristian_c> ellethee, allora è assai strana anomalia
<cristian_c> :D
<ellethee> poi provo a rientrare con unity e vedo se la cosa cambia.
<cristian_c> ellethee, prova comunque ad aggiornare
<cristian_c> ellethee, ok
<ellethee> a casa ho la 13.10, la poco mi importa, anzi, ho già preparato la chiavetta.
<Sinestic> sera
<Sinestic> anzi giorno
<Sinestic> xD
<johack> salve a tutti
<johack> come posso aggiornare alla 14.04lts ??
<cristian_c> johack, sei su 13.10?
<Sinestic> ragazzi ho windows 8 e vorrei istallare ubuntu 14.4 che dice doppia partizione con windows o solo ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Sinestic, qual'è la domanda?
<johack> 12.04
<ellethee> Sinestic: se ci giochi anche io direi doppia partizione. Altrimenti Brasa tutto e metti ubuntu :D
<cristian_c> johack, devi impostare l'avsnzamento da lts a lts
<Sinestic> no non gioco mai al pc
<Sinestic> e ne tantomeno uso autocad
<johack> @cristian_c non so come procedere
<Sinestic> solo che ieri sera consigliavano di fare doppia partizione
<cristian_c> Sinestic, in ogni caso , io consiglierei sempre il dual boot
<Sinestic> perchè?
<cristian_c> johack, da Software e aggiornamenti dovrebbe essere
<Sinestic> non capisco
<cristian_c> Sinestic, perché win 8 serve sempre
<johack> qualcuno ha provato la 14.04
<Sinestic> mmm e che trovo scomodo il dual boot
<Sinestic> che sempre devi selezionare cosa fare partire
<cristian_c> Sinestic, allora è una tua scelta
<cristian_c> Sinestic, comunque, mantieni la partizione di ripristino di win8
<cristian_c> nel caso volessi reinstallarlo :)
<Sinestic> non ne ho
<cristian_c> Sinestic, non è possibile
<Sinestic> non è originale
<Sinestic> aveva troppe cavolate quello originale messe dentro
<Sinestic> cmq faccio il dual boot e ditemi creo una partizione per ubuntu dentro windows?
<Sinestic> ho 75 gb occupati da windows e 222 gb liberi
<johack> @Sintetic è la scelta migliore, dipende sempre che uso ne fai del pc. Io personalmente uso il dual boot con win 7, e ubuntu. E mi trovo benissimo, ubuntu per programmare navigare esplorare e capire il SO. Mentre win se devo usare applicativi dei quali non ne posso fare a meno photoshop, dreamweaver e via dicendo.
<Sinestic> se mi date un cosiglio su come fare incomincio
<Sinestic> si proverò con il dual boot
<Sinestic> devo capire solo come procedere
<cristian_c> Sinestic, allora cancella pure winz
<cristian_c> visto che non è una copia legale
<cristian_c> Sinestic, no, non dentro wondows
<cristian_c> <Sinestic> cmq faccio il dual boot e ditemi creo una partizione per ubuntu dentro windows?
<cristian_c> Sinestic, fai come ti è stato suggerito prima
<cristian_c> brasa tutto
<Sinestic> mi avete confuso le idee
<Sinestic> mi ero convinto per il dual boot
<Sinestic> lol
<cristian_c> eh, ma se hai winz tarocco...
<Sinestic> embè?
<Sinestic> O.o
<Sinestic> apparte che posso sempre comprarlo
<Sinestic> o usare la licenza che avevo nel mio
<cristian_c> Sinestic, no, non si può
<cristian_c> Sinestic, la licenza è OEM, quindi legata alla macchina e non trasferibile su altro pc
<saltabecca> ciao a tutti
<Sinestic> va bene dai
<Sinestic> faccio il dual boot
<Sinestic> cosi e comè
<cristian_c> lol
<Sinestic> scarico qualche programma per partizionare da windows
<Sinestic> e creo lo spazio per ubuntu no?
<cristian_c> !partizioni | Sinestic
<ubot-it> Sinestic: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<Sinestic> lol
<Sinestic> !grazie
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<Sinestic> ahaha
<Sinestic> bravo bot
<Sinestic> D
<johack> @cristian_c è impostato l'aggiornamento alla lts ma nn me lo vede. cè un modo per forzare a procedura?
<cristian_c> johack, posta schermata
<johack> @cristian_ c quale
<cristian_c> johack, delle impostazioni dell'aggiornamento
<Paolo_> raga dual boot windows dove istallo il boot loader dove c'è winzoz o ubuntu?
<cristian_c> voglio vedere un po'
<cristian_c> Paolo_, all'inizio del disco, quindi in nessuna partizione
<Paolo_> lo fà in automatico?
<cristian_c> Paolo_, a meno che non sia una tabella gpt
<cristian_c> e uefi
<Paolo_> eh?lol
<cristian_c> Paolo_, dipende
<cristian_c> Paolo_, che pc è? Che winz è?
<Paolo_> windows 8 pro
<Paolo_> portatile
<cristian_c> Paolo_, allora credo sia uefi
<cristian_c> Paolo_, puoi postare una schermata di gparted?
<Paolo_> si certo
<Paolo_> non uso proprio quello
<Paolo_> per partizionare va bene lo stesso un altro?
<cristian_c> Paolo_, spiega meglio cos'hai fatto
<Paolo_> ho scaricato partition magic
<Paolo_> fatto una partizione
<Paolo_> di 100 gb per ubuntu
<Paolo_> in ntfs
<Paolo_> messo ubuntu nella pennina
<Paolo_> e stavo procedendo per istallare
<Paolo_> quando mi è venuto questo dubbio
<cristian_c> Paolo_, no
<Paolo_> O.o
<cristian_c> Paolo_, ubuntu non usa le ntfs
<cristian_c> Paolo_, quindi va partizionato con gparted
<Paolo_> posso farla in altri modi con questo programma
<Paolo_> anche fat32 xt3 xt4
<glpiana> Paolo_, puoi formattarla in ext4 durante l'installazione
<Paolo_> ah bene
<Paolo_> ma il boot
<Paolo_> ?
<Paolo_> forse lo legge in automatico
<Paolo_> dove metterlo
<glpiana> !enter | Paolo_
<ubot-it> Paolo_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Paolo_> e mi faccio troppe se** mentali
<glpiana> Paolo_, se hai un solo disco non hai nessun problema
<Paolo_> okok
<Paolo_> si è uno ma partizionato
<Paolo_> winzoz e spazio per ubuntu
<glpiana> Paolo_, che versione di windows hai?
<Paolo_> windows 8 pro
<Paolo_> 300 gb hd
<glpiana> Paolo_, quindi parliamo di un pc recente
<Paolo_> intel core i5 6 gb ram
<Paolo_> sisi
<glpiana> Paolo_, allora potresti avere uefi come diceva prima cristian_c
<glpiana> !uefi | Paolo_
<ubot-it> Paolo_: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<glpiana> Paolo_, se dovessi avere problemi ad avviare dopo l'installazione, leggiti sta guida
<Paolo_> okay
<Paolo_> 100 gb bastano no?
<Paolo_> cavolo non posso disattivare secure boot
<Paolo_> mannaggia!
<johack> @cristian_c http://i61.tinypic.com/2wlzj2c.png
<glpiana> Paolo_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica leggi anche qui
<cristian_c> Paolo_, non è necessario, sulla 64 bit
<Paolo_> che significa  legacy mode?
<cristian_c> Paolo_, la legacy mode per le versioni a 32 bit
<Paolo_> ah ok
<Paolo_> molto gentili grazie
<Paolo_> :)
<johack> @cristian_ intendevi quella schermata?
<cristian_c> johack, hai attivato i proposed, non è una buona idea
<johack> @cristian_c li tolgo subito
<cristian_c> johack, l'impostazione lts è giusta, ma i repo proposed potrebbero causarti seri danni
<johack> @cristian_c del tipo
<cristian_c> johack, ti potresti trovare con versioni incompatibili dei pacchetti
<cristian_c> johack, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> johack, poi digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> johack, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<johack> @cristian_c ho tolto i proposed, procedo come mi hai detto??
<cristian_c> johack, sì
<johack> @cristian_ http://pastebin.com/NMzs6A0p
<cristian_c> johack, io vedo i proposed ancora attivi
<cristian_c> johack, inoltre ho visto anche un'altra cosa aberrante
<johack> @cristian_ sarebbe???
<cristian_c> johack, che sei loggato come root
<johack> @cristian_c e allora??
<cristian_c> johack, è allora è cosa assai pericolosa
<cristian_c> *e
<johack> @cristian_c se do il comando apt-get update senza root mi dice che nn posso aggiornare per questo sono come root, cmq io ho tolto i proposed e non capisco xkè ancora me li aggiorna
<cristian_c> johack, non serve loggarsi come root per eseguire quei comandi
<cristian_c> johack, basta utilizzare sudo
<cristian_c> !sudo | johack
<ubot-it> johack: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<johack> @cristian_c vizio mio dare sempre sudo -s appena apro il terminale
<johack> @cristian_c come risolvo il problema?
<cristian_c> johack, per uscire da root, digita: exit
<johack> @cristian_c ecco ho fatto come hai detto sono uscito dal root e ho dato update, sembra che nn ci siano + i proposed, dai un occhiata http://pastebin.com/xEZC4qHD
<cristian_c> johack, traspare una grande quantità di ppa aggiunti
<cristian_c> johack, prima di avanzare dovresti disabilitarli perlomeno
<johack> @cristian_c come procedo?
<cristian_c> johack, forse ne hai troppi
<cristian_c> johack, apri un terminale
<johack> @cristian_c ok
<cristian_c> johack, digita cat /etc/apt/sources..list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<johack> @cristian_c mi dice che nn esiste
<cristian_c> johack, digita cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> johack, ora ho corretto
<Davide_G> Ciao a tutti
<johack> @cristian_c http://pastebin.com/qvNHgmfu
<cristian_c> johack, sempre in un terminale digita:
<cristian_c> johack, do-release-upgrade
<johack> non trova niente
<cristian_c> johack, sudo do-release-upgrade
<johack> niente
<cristian_c> aspetta, ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> johack, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<johack> ha trovato qualcosa
<cristian_c> johack, che esce?
<cristian_c> johack, posta
<cristian_c> su pastebinù
<cristian_c> -ù
<johack> appena finisce
<johack> non riesco a selezionare
<cristian_c> johack, posta una schermata
<johack> @cristian_c http://pastebin.com/C24695tS
<johack> cosa faccio????
<cristian_c> johack, procedi
<johack> @cristian_c trusty si chiama la nuova verisione di ubuntu giusto?
<glpiana> sì
<johack> @cristian_c http://pastebin.com/uF3wm6hR
<glpiana> johack, ubuntu-bug ubuntu-release-upgrader-core   nel terminale
<chiara> attualmente ho ubuntu 13.10 sapete se è gia aggiornabile alla versione 14.04?
<johack> @cristian_ mi si è aperta una finestra per la segnalazione di un problema
<glpiana> chiara, apri il manager degli aggiornamenti e vedi se l'aggironamento viene proposto
<glpiana> johack, vediamo qual è sto problema
<johack> @glpiana oh per fortuna che ci sei tu :D
<glpiana> johack, dunque, i dettagli che dicono?
<johack> @glpiana non riesco ad avanzare alla 14.04 non mi vede l'aggiornamento! come posso procedere? cristian_c ha detto che protrebbero essere gli aggiornamenti proposed li ho tolti ma niente nn va lo stesso
<pepigno75> inutile.. anche questa volta Ubuntu i ha "deluso"
<glpiana> !chat | pepigno75
<ubot-it> pepigno75: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pepigno75> si glpiana un secondo che dico il problema
<johack> @glpiana quali dettagli??? ti ho fatto un breve riassunto di quello che ho fatto
<glpiana> johack, stavo seguendo tutto. ti ho fatto aprire la segnalazione dell'errore per sapere cosa è andato storto
<pepigno75> installato.. appena installatonei driver proposti ho 3-4 driver NVIDIA
<pepigno75> li ho scelti tutti e 3 e ogni volta che riavvio mi va in low-graphics
<johack> @glpiana ah ok scusami non sapevo che fossi in agguato :D, cmq alla fine di tutto mi apre una pagina web e mi chiede di inserire delle credenziali su launchpad
<glpiana> pepigno75, non usare i driver proprietari
<pepigno75> ho capito glpiana ma ho due schede
<pepigno75> devo proprio non usarla la NVIDIA?
<glpiana> pepigno75, due schede? è un portatile? una intel e una nvidia?
<glpiana> johack, prima di quello non hai visto un afinestrella con un tasto " dettagli"?
<pepigno75> si glpiana ho sempre usato solo la Intel con driver open
<pepigno75> questa volta ho voluto tentare
<pepigno75> vedo questo http://imagebin.org/306280
<glpiana> pepigno75, prova a leggere qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus
<pepigno75> ne ho provati 2-3 ma ogni volta mi va in low-graphics
<pepigno75> ok glpiana provo la guida.. mal che vada riformatto.. ci metto 17 minuti totale
<cristian_c> pepigno75, e in live come va?
<cristian_c> pepigno75, prima di aggiornare, si dovrebbe testare
<cristian_c> :)
<pepigno75> cristian_c, non vado in live.. è una LTS la installo sicuro :)
<pepigno75> e me la tengo per un po
<cristian_c> pepigno75, sì, ma ti permette di capire, per decidere se aggiornare o meno
<pepigno75> cristian_c,  hai ragione.. ma una cosa e se smanetto io, ma se il pannello mi propone qualcosa.. in teoria è sicuro
<cristian_c> pepigno75, beh, il low graphic non so a cosa sia dovuto
<cristian_c> pepigno75, è la 650gm?
<pepigno75> si 650gm
<pepigno75> ora sto installando  Nvidia -319
<cristian_c> pepigno75, ma secondo me, dovresti provare prima in live
<cristian_c> pepigno75, se hai fatto avanzamento, magari non è la stessa cosa
<pepigno75> non è avanzamento.. ho formattato
<glpiana> johack, ci sei ancora?
<cristian_c> pepigno75, uhm
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pepigno75, sulla 12.04 avevi problemi analoghi?
<pepigno75> avevo la 13.10 :) e questi driver non me li proponeva
<pepigno75> l' unica differenza è che durante l' installazione ho abilitato (mai fatto) "software di terza parti"
<pepigno75> ok riavvio vediamo che succede... a dopo
<pepigno75> Niente da fare sono di nuovo in low graphics
<cristian_c> pepigno75, aspetta, che pc è?
<pepigno75> Dal log si Xorg leggo. Failed to initialize DMA
<pepigno75> Ho ub notebook asus n56zv
<pepigno75> Modsetting (G0) aborting
<pepigno75> AddScreen/Screeninit failed for driver 0
<pepigno75> Cosa faccio?
<pepigno75> Come disinstallo il pacchetto della guida che mi avete mandato?
<pepigno75> Ecco l' errore https://www.dropbox.com/s/kufpechzkwuz8yo/IMG_20140418_132322.jpg
<cristian_c> pepigno75, ok
<cristian_c> pepigno75, aspetta, quale pacchetto?
<chaolin> Salve ho installato avg .deb da installatore di pacchetti ma non riesco ad avviare...qualcuno mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> pepigno75, ho cercato l'errore
<pepigno75> glpiana mi ha mandato un link sul wiki
<pepigno75> Nvidia 319
<cristian_c> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<cristian_c> pepigno75, il link è sbagliato
<cristian_c> redireziona al portale video
<cristian_c> pepigno75, quindi non ho capito di quale pacchetto parli
<pepigno75> glpiana poco fa mi ha mandato in chan un link sul chan
<pepigno75> Ho installato nvidia319
<cristian_c> pepigno75, quel link porta a questa paginahttp://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/
<pepigno75> Ho cancellato ogni driver nvidia e ora va
<cristian_c> pepigno75, quel link è sbagliato e non porta alla pagina giusta
<cristian_c> quindi non so da dove hai preso quel pacchetto di cui parli
<Sanremo> qualcuno sa dirmi quando sarà disponibile wubi? per Ubuntu 14.04
<pepigno75> Era questto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus
<cristian_c> Sanremo, non credo che lo renderanno più disponibile
<cristian_c> Sanremo, l'uso era già deprecato da canonical
<johack> @glpiana si eccomi, no nn ho visto nessuna finestrella dettagli
<Sanremo> cristian_c: peccato :( era MOLTO + comodo x installarlo affiancarlo a Windows... :(
<Sanremo> cristian_c: ed installava in automatico la versione 'corretta' , 32/64 bit :(
<cristian_c> Sanremo, il dual boot non va bene?
<cristian_c> Sanremo, e una macchina virtuale?
<glpiana> johack, oki, allora data la situazione del tuo sistema io ti consiglio due strade
<johack> @glpiana dimmi!
<glpiana> johack, 1) installi da zero la 14.04; 2) avvii l'installazione da dvd (o usb) della 14.04, che dovrebbe proporti l'aggiornamento della versione presente sul tuo pc
<glpiana> johack, ovvio che in ognuno dei due casi un backup dei tuoi dati è d'obbligo
<Sanremo> cristian_c: con wubi non serviva cd , dvd , masterizzare... :(
<glpiana> johack, nel primo caso perdi comunque tutto, nel secondo caso, se tutto va bene non perdi nulla
<cristian_c> Sanremo, volendo credo tu possa montare la iso in virtualbox
<slyder> nell'installazione dalla iso di ubuntu 14.04 manca la voce nel menù "installazione affiancata windows/ubuntu"
<slyder> com'è possibile?
<glpiana> johack, nel caso di aggiornamento dovrai reinstallare tutti i pacchetti che non sono presenti sul dvd
<glpiana> slyder, che voci vedi?
<slyder> solo sostituisci e altro: dove mi propone una partizione manuale
<cristian_c> Sanremo, senza creare delle live
<slyder> forse dovevo far partire la versione live
<glpiana> slyder, hai effettuato il defrag del disco di windows prima di cominciare l'installazione?
<slyder> montare l'hard disk e riprovare in quel modo?
<slyder> glpiana, è una partizione windows creata ieri
<glpiana> slyder, vuota?
<slyder> nono con un windows appena installato e configurato di drivers
<glpiana> slyder, puoi mostrarci una schermata del gestore delle partizioni?
<glpiana> !image | slyder
<ubot-it> slyder: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<slyder> non posso da quel pc
<slyder> a meno che io nn faccia una foto
<slyder> ma nn ho qui la fotocamera
<glpiana> slyder, per installare il pc deve comuqnue essere collegato a internet
<slyder> si ma da quella schermata nn posso collegarmi qui su xchat
<johack> @glpiana xkè mi succede questo???
<glpiana> johack, perchè ci hai messo troppa roba esterna e in più i proposed probabilmente
<glpiana> johack, è inutile stare su una lts se poi la si riempie di cacatine :D
<johack> @glpiana nn cè modo di ripulire tutto? e fare l'avanzamento di versione?
<APaternoster> Ciao a tutti :) Ho un dubbio.... Ho appena installato i driver Nvidia da software&updates->driver aggiuntivi... volevo sapere se devo installare bumblebee oppure va bene se faccio lo switch tra sheda integrata e nvidia dal xservernvidiasettings....
<APaternoster> Il problema è che non conosco la differenza tra nvidia optimus, prime e bumblebee
<glpiana> johack, probabile che si possa anche fare, ma io ora ho sì e no 10 minuti, e non bastano di sicuro
<johack> @glpiana quando ci possiamo incontrare e risolvere la situazione?
<glpiana> johack, non penso di collegarmi prima del 28 (ferie!!!)
<johack> @glpiana quindi aspetterò l'avanzamento di versione fino al 28, altrimenti salvo tutto quello che mi serve e installo ubuntu da capo! :D
<glpiana> johack, la seconda mi sembra molto più conveniente nella tua situazione
<johack> @glpiana secondo te quali cacatine dovrei evitare?
<glpiana> johack, io eviterei i ppa in genere, a meno di stretta necessità
<johack> @glpiana cosa contangono gli ppa
<johack> @glpiana scusami le domande stupide ma sto cercando di capire
<glpiana> johack, vari programmi. dovresti ripensare a quelli che hai aggiunto e per quale motivo lo hai fatto. se hai solo seguito guide farlocche trovate in rete l'errore è tutto lì
<glpiana> ora scusami ma devo andare
<glpiana> ciao ciao
<johack> @glpiana grazie per la consulenza, avevo delle schermata da farti vedere sarà per la prossima volta. grazie ancora
<johack> http://i59.tinypic.com/x6iruv.png
<slyder> ho ripreso l'installazione e trovo solo queste voci: "sostituisci" "cifra l'installazione" "usa LVM con l'installazione di ubuntu" e "altro (è possibile creare o ridimensionare le partizioni oppure scegliere più partizioni per ubuntu" ora riformulo la domanda: dov'è finita la voce "installazione affiancata Windows7/Ubuntu)"?!?!?!?!????????
<slyder> come al solito... chiedo invano qui.. e poi finisco nella disperazione a cercare una risposta sul forum... che più si va avanti e a meno domande ti risponde...
<_95A31_> SAlve a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi? Ho installato Ubuntu 14.04 (cancellando il disco) ma dopo grub rimango fermo sul cursore lampeggiante
<johack> salve a tutti!!!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Sinestic89> Ragazzi sono passato per ringraziarvi
<Sinestic89> ho istallato ubuntu in dual boot con windows
<Sinestic89> :)
<Sinestic89> è andato tutto a buon fine xD
<johack> non riesco ad avanzare di versione di ubuntu glpiana e cristian_c già mi hanno dato delle soluzioni, anche se parziali, volevo sapere se avete altra idee. grazie
<jester-> johack: hai la 13.10?
<johack> @jester- 12.04
<jester-> johack: non compare l'avanzamento nel gestore?
<johack> @jester- no non compare niente
<jester-> se non hai cannibalizzato sources.list o andato di ppa atg minchiam lo devrebbe v edere
<jester-> johack: sudo update-manager -d lo vede?
<johack> @jester- provo?
<jester-> johack: non è che hai mint o una versione majorana per caso?
<johack> @jester- no no ubuntu
<johack> @jester- ecco ecco con il comando che mi hai detto di dare, aspè ti faccio vedere cosa mi esce
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<jester-> johack: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoTrusty
<johack> @jester- http://i62.tinypic.com/2dqmsr7.png
<Sinestic89> ragazzi mi è diventato nero ubuntu software
<Sinestic89> che significa?
<Sinestic89> si è inscurito e non posso fare nulla
<jester-> johack: c'è eseui avanzamento
<jester-> Sinestic89: reboot
<Sinestic89> ma che significa
<Sinestic89> che si è bloccato?
<daniele_> Ciao ragazzi ho due domande da fare, quando si installa ubuntu la partizione con il maggiore spazio va a quella in cui installo la /home o il filesystem ? Cioè le app sono installate nella /home?
<jester-> riavvia
<Sinestic89> ho capito jester che dv riavviare
<Sinestic89> ma significa
<jester-> daniele_: per il sistema 20 gb sono larghi il resto alla home
<Sinestic89> che il programma si è bloccato?
<jester-> Sinestic89: spe che prendo la palla di vetro
<Sinestic89> lol non ci mettere tanto però
<Sinestic89> ahaha
<Sinestic89> meno male che ubuntu non se impalla
<Sinestic89> già me l ha ftt due volte
<Sinestic89> -.-
<johack> @jester- non ho capito cosa devo fare
<jester-> daniele_: il sistema occupa sui 6 gb appena installato
<jester-> johack: in alto lo vedi eseghi avanzamanto?
<jester-> avanzamento*
<johack> @jester- certo
<jester-> johack: fallo
<daniele_> jester-, ookk allora 10 gb credo bastino, seconda domanda esiste in modo per far si che quando avvio il sistema non debba sempre selezionare l'applet cpu indicator e impostare risparmio energetico ? Invece di avviarsi avviarsi sempre in su richiesta ?
<jester-> daniele_: non dovrebbe apparire nessuna richiesta del genere
<daniele_> in poche parole all'avvio il sistema è impostato come modalità cpu "su richiesta" io vorrei che fosse impostato direttamente su "risparmio energetico"
<johack> @jester- ok cè una finestrella che mi dice che sta preparando l'avanzamento di versione con delle cose che sta scaricando
<jester-> daniele_: se l'applet non è cazzone dovrebbe mantenere le impostazioni
<jester-> johack: approva sempre
<johack> @jester- ok speriamo che nn scoppia tutto :D e che nn devo installare tutto da capo
<daniele_> purtroppo non le mantiene con nessuna versione di ubuntu che ho provato fino ad oggi :( anzi non so perchè
<jester-> daniele_: forse si ritiene che modalità automatica sia la migliore
<jester-> evita che la gente imposti una modalità controproducente al normele funzionamento del sistema, c'è un file da modificare ma non ricordo quale
<daniele_> vabbè lascierò stare così :) jester- ultima cosa per mantenera le impostazioni della luminosita dello schermo esiste qualche alternativa alla solita procedura di modifica del file sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<jester-> daniele_: non mantiene quella impostata da tasto fn?
<johack> @jester- ecco quello che mi dice http://i60.tinypic.com/10h62co.png
<johack> @jester- come procedo adesso?
<daniele_> jester-, al riavvio del notebook no
<daniele_> credevo che con la 14.04 avrebbero risolto questo pronlema, invece ..
<jester-> daniele_: pare che hai un hw non tanto digeribile a ubuntu
<daniele_> jester-, asus n57vz con scheda nvidia optimus lo danno come compatibile al 100 % :)
<jester-> johack: hai il sistema a bottane coi repo fai un ripristino usando la 14-04
<daniele_> jester-, sul tuo portatile mantiene la luminosità?
<jester-> !ripristino | johack
<ubot-it> johack: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> daniele_: il mio si
<johack> @jester- vado sul sicuro o rischio di fare danni??
<jester-> johack: leggi la guida che i danni li hai gia fatti
<daniele_> jester-, mmm pensavo era un problema di tutti, allora aprirò una discussione sul forum per vedere se ne esco, Grazie . Buona giornata.
<jester-> daniele_: metti marca modello esatti del pc
<johack> @jester- in che modo ho fatto danni?? in una delle guide cè scritto che posso fare l'avanzamento solo se ho la 13.10
<jester-> magari qualcuno ha trovato un workaround
<daniele_> jester-, ookk
<jester-> johack: hai programmi di versione superiore o diversa dalle uffuciali ubuntu
<jester-> johack: e dice che non puo fare un downgrade
<jester-> e non riesce a calcolare l'avnzamento
<johack> @jester- capisco, quindi nn posso tornare indietro. puoi dirmi quale guide seguire per favore?
<jester-> !ripristino | johack
<ubot-it> johack: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> johack: usa cd o usb 14.04
<johack> @jester- ok già la sto scaricando quella che si trova sul sito di ubuntu.
<johack> @jester- devo semplicemente seguire queste istruzioni? http://pastebin.com/nwZFhqtm
<jester-> johack: yess
<odino> ciao jester-
<johack> @jester- semplice veloce e indolore, non ce il rischio che perdo tutto?
<jester-> johack: un backup della home male non fa
<johack> come effettuo un bacup della home semplicemente copia e incolla?
<andre___> ciao
<jester-> !backup | johack
<ubot-it> johack: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<johack> @jester- mi conviene fare il backup solo della cartella home o anche di altro?
<ellethee> a parer mio solo la home è sufficente, basta ricordarsi di copiare le cartelle e file nascosti (.cartella o .file)
<jester-> johack: solo sella home
<jester-> è li che stanno dati e impostazioni
<johack> @jester- e i programmi?
<jester-> johack: i progammi li reinstalli
<jester-> johack: adesso hai 13.10 se avanzi a 14.04 che frega dei programmi
<johack> @jester- giustamente solo quelli che mi servono e non tutta la schifezza che ho
<jester-> li troverai gia cinfigurati
<johack> @jester- no io ho 12.04
<jester-> johack: quelli che ti servono saranno 4.04
<jester-> 14.04
<jester-> o tanto vale stare alla 12.04
<johack> @jester- non ho capito la tua ultima affermazione
<skricciolo1981> sera
<jester-> johack: hai 12.04 che li salvi a fare avanzando alla 14.04
<jester-> tanto sono nei repo
<ilario> buongiorno a tutti, da inesperto chiedo una informazione: la versione 14.04 della comunità,per interderci quella tutta in italiano quando la si può trovare?
<jester-> ilario: dovrebbe gia esserci ma chiedi in #ubuntu-it-doc
<ilario> grazie gentilissimo
<lillo> hello... mi servirebbe una info
<cybernova> !chiedi | lillo
<ubot-it> lillo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lillo> è possibile "pinnare" un file che non sia eseguibile alla barra di unity?
<jester-> lillo: se non eseguibile non compare nella barra anche aprendolo
<jester-> almeno mi pare, non uso unity
<cybernova> jester-, nella barra di unity compare solo l'icona dell'applicazione utilizzata
<jester-> cybernova: allora bene ricirdai
<jester-> ricordai*
<perfinstals> salve
<RikyLogic> ciao
<RikyLogic> se ce qualcuno che mi ascolta avrei un problema grossissimo vorrei installare ubuntu su una partizione in dual boot con mac è urgentissimo aiuto!
<cybernova> RikyLogic, hai provato con la guida?
<RikyLogic> no puoi spiegarmi tu cm fare
<cybernova> !mac | RikyLogic
<ubot-it> RikyLogic: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<RikyLogic> grz se ho problemi mi puoi aiutare?
<perfinstals> Sapete come si attivano le notifiche dei messaggi da Twitter e Facebook nella ubuntu 14.04 ? prima comparivano nella 12.04 ...
<cybernova> RikyLogic, non ho mac, se hai bisogno puoi provare a chiedere aiuto nel canale, se qualcuno sa aiutarti ti risponde
<RikyLogic> io nn sono pratico dei canali di questo sito cm posso fare per chiederglielo
<cybernova> RikyLogic, basta che scrivi qui come stai facendo ora
<RikyLogic> a ok
<RikyLogic> qualcuno ha mac e sa cm si installa in dualboot ubuntu?
<perfinstals> come si attivano le notifiche dei messaggi da Twitter e Facebook nella ubuntu 14.04 ? prima comparivano nella 12.04 ...
<pickausername> Buongiorno, forse ho un problema con Linux
<RikyLogic> ???
<pickausername> ero agli inizi e provavo bash su Lubit prendendo il server
<pickausername> non che abbia fatto apposta
<cybernova> pickausername, qui si offre supporto solo per ubuntu
<pickausername> credevo si appoggiasse al server
<pickausername> vado li allora
<cybernova> pickausername, se hai problemi con Lubit devi chiedere nel loro canale di supporto
<perfinstals> comunque queste notifiche twitter,queste popup sono state tolte ?
<perfinstals> intendo senza un' opzione per riattivarle
<pickausername> qualcuno ha il link del canale di Lubit?
<perfinstals> qui http://lubitproject.com/ c'è il pulsante  per seguire su facebook , perché non chiedi là ?
<cybernova> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ViCe95> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Danilo> ciao
<slyder> xkè adesso la LIVE di ubuntu 14.04 non mi fa copiare dei file dalle varie partizioni che ho nel mio hard disk?
<Danilo> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<alubuntu> Salve a tutti, sto cercando di installare ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64-bit sul mio ASUS F550C-XX334H (sul portatile ci sono Win8.1 e Ubuntu 13.10, voglio fare un'installazione pulita sostituendo la 13.10). Ho un piccolo problema con wi-fi che ho anche con la 13.10, ovvero all'avvio della macchina non funziona e mi dice che è bloccato da switch hardware (che ovviamanete non sblocca nulla se lo premo), ma il wireless torna magicamente a fun
<alubuntu> e risvegliando il computer
<alubuntu> come posso evitare ciò? Adesso sono sul mio notebook con ubuntu 14.04 che gira da live cd
<Danilo> volevo chiedere com'è meglio instalare una live persistente su usb?
<Danilo> nessuno che mi aiuta
<frascu> puoi utilizzare il programma "creatore dischi di avvio"
<frascu> su ubuntu
<Danilo> ma io stò usando windows e volevo provarlo con una usb live..
<cybernova> !winusb | Danilo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<cybernova> !usbwin | Danilo
<ubot-it> Danilo: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<frascu> allora usa unetbootin
<Danilo> ok grazie mille
<Danilo> quale mi consigliate di installare?^
<frascu> a te la scelta :)
<frascu> sono tutti semplici
<frascu> fanno tutti la stessa cosa
<Danilo> ok... e posso metterle persistenti x salvarmi le mie cose?
<frascu> in che senso persistenti?
<Danilo> che mi posso salvare le preferenze e i miei dati e al riavvio non mi perde le impostazioni
<frascu> io ho utilizzato unetbootin e quando crei il disco live su usb o su dvd ti chiede quanto spazio dedicare all'utente
<frascu> in modo tale che quando hai avviato il live tu possa salvare sulla penna usb qualsiasi dato
<frascu> penso che gli altri programmi facciano la stessa cosa
<alubuntu> nessuno ha in mente soluzioni? Sto cercando su google da una buona mezzora senza trovare soluzione
<damianomisseri> ciao
<frascu> che soluzioni alubuntu?
<alubuntu> franscu, sto cercando di installare ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64-bit sul mio ASUS F550C-XX334H (sul portatile ci sono Win8.1 e Ubuntu 13.10, voglio fare un'installazione pulita sostituendo la 13.10). Ho un piccolo problema con wi-fi che ho anche con la 13.10, ovvero all'avvio della macchina non funziona e mi dice che è bloccato da switch hardware (che ovviamanete non sblocca nulla se lo premo), ma il wireless torna magicamente a funzionar
<alubuntu> e risvegliando il computer come posso evitare ciò? Adesso sono sul mio notebook con ubuntu 14.04 che gira da live cd
<frascu> non puoi usare il cavo ethernet?
<cybernova> frascu, utilizzando il programma che ti ho suggerito c'è l'opzione per creare una usb persistente
<cybernova> Danilo, utilizzando il programma che ti ho suggerito c'è l'opzione per creare una usb persistente
<frascu> cybernova non era per me
<frascu> ah ecco
<cybernova> frascu, si scusa
<frascu> don't worry :)
<alubuntu> frascu, ora sto usando il wi-fi, ma così ogni santa volta che accendo il computer devo sospenderlo e poi svegliarlo per usare il wireless e devo dire che è abbastanza frustrante
<frascu> alubuntu scusami ma non ho capito bene
<frascu> hai detto che il wi fi non ti va tanto bene
<frascu> non puoi usare ethernet?
<akis24> alubuntu quando switchi e funziona non vedi solo il led accendersi tutto li
<alubuntu> frascu, il wifi all'accensione del computer dice che è bloccato da interruttore hardware, schiaccio fn+f2 come su Win8, ma non funziona nulla e per farlo andare devo sospendere il computer e poi risvegliarlo. Il cavo ethernet lo posso pure usare ma non mi serve mica
<Danilo> grazieeeee gentilissimo
<alubuntu> akis24, no, non funziona proprio, si sblocca solo sospendendo e risvegliando
<akis24> alubuntu: lascia il wifi acceso da win8  e vedi se poi va' anche su ubuntu
<newentry> ciao :)
<frascu> alubuntu e quindi vuoi risolvere formattando la partizione di ubuntu 13.10 e metterci la 14.04 ho capito bene?
<alubuntu> akis24, il wi-fi è sempre acceso su Win
<alubuntu> frascu, tolgo 13.10 e metto 14.04, ma questo problema lo avevo anche con la 13.10
<newentry> potrei chiedere a qualcuno qualcosa riguardante l'installazione di ubuntu? Sono nuovo nel campo di questo s.o.
<slyder> vi prego e vi imploro! qualcuno x favore mi spiega xkè Ubuntu 14.04 in sessione LIVE mi legge le partizioni dell'hard disk ma non è possibile copiare nessun dato tra le varie partizioni?
<alubuntu> !installazione | newentry
<ubot-it> newentry: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> slyder: devi montare i dischi prima di potervi accedere
<frascu> alubuntu forse il driver che ti permette di abilitare con quella combinazione di tasti il wifi è disabilitato all'avvio
<slyder> akis24, li ho montati entrambi infatti su entrambi riesco a leggere il contenuto, ma nn riesco a copiare files da uno all'altro
<pepigno75> salve pur non avendo installato ppa ne nulla di strano ho questi errori facendo apt-update
<pepigno75> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7276270/
<akis24> slyder: che filesystem usano i dischi in questione ?
<frascu> newentry basta che masterizzi la iso su un cd/dvd o su una penna usb e accendi il pc con uno di questi inserito
<pepigno75> ubuntu 14.04 appena installata
<frascu> newentry ovviamente dopo aver impostato nel BIOS la priorità a cd/dvd o usb
<alubuntu> frascu, non centra nulla, perché allora dopo la sospensione dovrei rischiacciare i pulsanti, invece si attiva da sola
<slyder> akis24, tutti ext4
<akis24> alubuntu: prova a dare da terminale  rfkill list all e vedi se funziona il wifi
<frascu> alubuntu si hai ragione
<akis24> slyder: fose sono montati solo in lettura i dischi
<frascu> alubuntu hai provato a vedere sul forum di ubuntu se ci sono altri che hanno avuto il tuo stesso problema?
<slyder> akis24, come faccio quindi?
<alubuntu> frascu, si ho provato, ma nulla
<alubuntu> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7276300/
<newentry> si con calma :) se ci riesco sarò uno dei vostri :) ho già avuto modo di testare linux a scuola e devo dire che mi trovo meglio, visto che il mio windows 7 sta dando parecchi problemi ultimamente
<alubuntu> akis24, comunque prima di sospenderlo avevo controllatoper conto mio, e (mente il wifi era bloccato) mi diceva che il wifi era blocked hardware
<frascu> newentry quando vuoi, siamo lieti di averti tra noi :)
<frascu> alubuntu http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/5197/wi-fi-disabilitata-da-interruttore-hardware
<frascu> alubuntu non so se funge
<frascu> se ne è andata la connessione per qualche secondo
<ive> ciao a tutti
<akis24> slyder: dai un occhiata qui  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=172512
<newentry> domanda.. posso installare office su ubuntu? Vi spiego.. io ho fatto la mia tesina, sto al quinto anno, con office e non vorrei che con ubuntu tutto il mio lavoro sia rovinato, quindi prima di installarlo magari, se non posso installare office, vedo di finirla
<frascu> newentry c'è libreoffice
<ive> ho installato l'ultima versione di Ubuntu su  un Dell , ma non riesco a trovare skype nel software center, cosi lho cercato nella pagina ufficiale , ma quando provo a installarlo non installa  , in realtà non installa nemmeno un'altro programma che sto cercando di installare
<ive> rettifico, l'ha installato !
<frascu> newentry c'è anche su windows e quindi puoi provarlo per vedere come ti trovi, ma ha le stesse funzionalità
<ive> no prob
<frascu> io mi trovo bene e supporta anche i formati .doc e .docx di microsoft office
<slyder> akis24, parlano di ntfs io devo rootare sta live x copiare i miei files
<newentry> okay grazie :)
<slyder> in un modo o in un'altro
<newentry> tra poco masterizzo il cd quindi potrei sparire :)
<frascu> newentry stai facendo una buona cosa :D
<akis24> slyder:  lavoro eh ... http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ext4
<newentry> grazie :)
<akis24> newentry: salva la tesi in formato compatibile office 2003 per sicurezza cosi  la importi sicuramente su libreoffice
<frascu> giusto
<newentry> già fatto :)
<Guest49093> ciao. ma xubuntu 14.04 è uscito definitivamente o è ancora una beta?
<newentry> altra domanda ma io avendo un iphone avrei bisogno di itunes posso scaricarlo con ubuntu?
<cicciopaolo> chi potrebbe aiutarmi
<cicciopaolo> ??
<cicciopaolo> sono nuovo
<newentry> nessuno?
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<newentry> avevo chiesto precedentemente se si poteva scaricare itunes su ubuntu..
<cicciopaolo> il mio problema è che da poco ho installato l'ultima versione ubuntu a 32 bit, i problema è che va a scatti
<cicciopaolo> se apro una nuova finesta ci impiega tantissimo
<cicciopaolo> non fatemi rimpiangere il vecchio xp
<akis24> newentry: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari
<akis24> cicciopaolo: versione installata ? tipo pc ? ram ? cpu ?
<Lele_> ciao
<Lele_> ubuntu 13.10 appena istallato si freeza
<Lele_> spesso
<Lele_> ed è lento...
<Lele_> hardware vecchio?
<newentry> grazie
<akis24> Lele_: pc ?
<md^ferie> buonasera
<akis24> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<md^ferie> ho bisogno di voi :-)
<md^ferie> è possibile utilizzare skygo in maniera stabile con xubuntu?
<akis24> md^ferie: skype si skygo non saprei
<cicciopaolo> versione 14.04 Ls, processore AMD Atlhon(xp), 1 gb ram
<md^ferie> sarebbe quello schifo di silverlight, sia la rai che skygo usa silverlight :(
<cicciopaolo> akis24:versione 14.04 Ls, processore AMD Atlhon(xp), 1 gb ram
<akis24> cicciopaolo:  ubuntu unity ?
<akis24> cicciopaolo:  con solo un giga di ram xubuntu o lubuntu meglio ancora
<akis24> md^ferie: la rai ha passato parecchia roba in flash ora
<cicciopaolo> quindi ho installaato ubuntu ma devo ritoglierlo?
<akis24> cicciopaolo:  ti avevo chiesto usi ubuntu con unity o altro ?
<akis24> cicciopaolo: hai una fila di icone a sinistra del desktop ?
<cicciopaolo> si a sinistra
<cicciopaolo> akis24: si ci sono a sinistra una serie di icone
<akis24> cicciopaolo:  devi installare altro con solo un giga non andra' bene quella
<cicciopaolo> akis24: cosa devo fare
<akis24> cicciopaolo:  come detto prima metti xubuntu o meglio ancora lubuntu che è la piu' leggera
<cicciopaolo> akis24: come devo fare??
<akis24> cicciopaolo: scaricarla e installarla sostituendo quella che hai messo
<akis24> cicciopaolo:  http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<cicciopaolo> akis24: quindi cerco lubuntu?
<akis24> hai il link .. sopra
<cicciopaolo> provo subito
<cicciopaolo> akis24: grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<_95A31_> Ciao ragazzi ho installato la 14.04 ma mi da questo errore:request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-464c, idee ?
<andreone> Salve
<andreone> Ho una stampante epson stylus dx 4850, come faccio a farla funziona su ubuntu ?
<cybernova> andreone, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<andreone> 13
<GIAN_> sALVE HO BISOGNO DI AIUTO PER L'INSTALLAZIONE DI XUBUNTU, APPENA RIAVVIO IL PC SI LEGGE OPERATING SYSTEM NOT FOUND, COME DEVO PROSEGUIRE? GRAZIE!
<novizio> ciao, chi mi puo aiutare con la configurazione della tastiera su xubuntu? se schiaccio y viene la z e viceversa.
<novizio> non c'è nessuno?
<piro> ciao a tutti
<piro> ho un problema ho installato ubuntu 14.04 su un notebook con win8, ubuntu parte ma sul boot mi da solo windows boot manager e non ho modo di aprire win 8
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ragazzi questa xubuntu 14.04 è una vergogna
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> non funziona più nieinte
<prova> chi mi aiuta con la tastiera?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> io non ho parole
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> non funzionano più i tasti luminosità
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> a saperlo mi tenevpo la 13.10
<prova> vabbè non c'è nessuno.... ciao
<electricbass> buonasera vorrei sapere come si collega il pc alal vodafone station 2 con il cavo ethernet visto che adesso ce l'ho vicina e così libererei una usb
<electricbass> Volevo sapere come collegare la vodafone station 2 con il cavo ethernet, che settaggi bisogna fare. MI serve per libereare una usb dove ho attaccata la chiavetta wifi
<electricbass> QUALCUNO PER ETHERNET?
<electricbass> scusate il maiuscolo
<francmarra> bonsoir @ all
<francmarra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francmarra> ragazzi ho un problema, non riesco ad installare una webcam
<francmarra> ho lanciato lsusb
<francmarra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7277756/
<francmarra> per controllare l'id
<francmarra> solo che da quello non riesco a rintracciare nulla
<francmarra> strano ho riaperto cheese e me la rileva
<francmarra> sorry mates
<francmarra> scusate il disturbo
<drox> ho problemi con la mia ubuntu12.04... non riesco a capire il motivo, ho dato un update ma non mi dice alla fien impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_main_source_Source somma hash non corrispondente
<drox> qualche idea?
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7277822/
<drox> C'e il modo di lancaire una recovery mode da terminale?
<cybernova> drox, a volte basta ridare il comando
<drox> cybernova, lo ho date tre volte e sempre stesso risultato, ci sono problemi con i server?
<cybernova> drox, se ci sono problemi con i server non lo so, ma a volte capita errori di questo genere...riprova più tardi
<krabador> drox, puo' capitare, e puoi provare a cambiare i server dei repository
<krabador> drox, software-properties-gtk, vai nel menu a tendina
<drox> krabador, software-properties-gtk dove è?
<krabador> drox, nel terminale
<krabador> drox, vedo che sai aggiungere ppa...
<drox> si ma ho aggiunto solo quello per poter installare spotify, krabador
<krabador> drox, allora non avrai problemi a cambiare i server dei repositories
<drox> si si no problem, la cosa che non capisco adesso ho messo la spunta su gli aggiornamenti proposti e mi ritrovo con  205 Mb da scaricare
<drox> provo a farli al massimo formatto tutto e riaprto da zero ;)
<krabador> drox, manda l'immagine della schermata di settings degli aggiornamenti
<drox> tutto spuntato
<johack> salve a tutti
<drox> main universe restricted multiverse tutto spuntato
<johack> cè qualcuno che potrebbe darmi una mano?? praticamente non vedeva l'avanzamento di versione da 12.04 a 14.04, allora come mi è stato suggerito oggi pomeriggio. Ho ripristinato ubunut
<johack> ma  una volta finita l'installazione, riavvio e adesso mi fa selezionare con il grub quale SO voglio avviare, seleziono ubuntu ma niente non parte!
<krabador> johack, chi ti ha suggerito di fare il ripristino ?
<krabador> johack, è successo qui dentro ?
<johack> si me lo ha suggerito glpiana
<johack> cè qualche soluzione oppure devo installare tutto da capo?
<krabador> johack, hai modo di riportare qui quello che fa ubuntu , quando provi a farlo partire?
<johack> allora selezionando dal grub il SO che voglio far partire metto ubuntu,  e niente rimane schermata nera a vita!
<johack> però mi accordo che ha aggiornato xkè il grub che utilizzavo prima è differente da quello di adesso
<krabador> johack, puoi provare ad eseguire il ripristino di grub
<krabador> !grub | johack
<ubot-it> johack: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> se non va, fai un backup, accedendo al sistema , in sessione live, fai un backup, e reinstalli
<johack> @krabador ma questo non serve per far partire il grub, cioè quando non riconosce + il SO ala partenza
<johack> cmq adesso ci provo e vedo quello che succede
<akis24> sera
<johack> torno tra poco!!!
<Federico> exit
<johack> salve a tutti!!!!
<johack> Niente da fare, stesso identico problema, appena seleziono il SO schermata nera con cursore bianco che lampeggia in alto a sx
<ejs> Buonasera a tutti. Dov'è la sezione " supporto/help " di Lubuntu?
<ejs> Utilizzo l' ultima versione di Lubuntu a 64 Bit ( Lubuntu 14.04 )
<ejs> Mi chiedevo come si installa Skype.
<johack> qualcuno cè
<akis24> ejs: devi abilitare i repo partner
<ejs> quindi sudo apt-get install ecc..?
<akis24> si
<ejs> repo partner ovvero?
<ejs> scarico la versione deb dal sito di skype
<ejs> solo che è " ubuntu " e 32 bit
<ejs> non leggo 64.
<akis24> io non uso lubuntu ma dal gestore pacchetti o software center trovi da abilitare i repo " partner di canonical " poi dai sudo apt-get update e poi installi skype
<ejs> i repo " canonical " cosa vuol dire? Entro nel gestionale..
<ejs> e cosa devo cercare?
<akis24> ejs: dovresti trovare la voce relativa alle preferenze dei repository
<ejs> oks, ora guardo!
<johack> qualcuno può darmi una mano per il mio problema, per favore
<demirulez> johack: riesci ad avviare un terminale con ctrl-alt-f1?
<johack> no
<johack> @demirulez ho provato ma niente da fare!
<demirulez> johack: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<johack> @demirulez dici che funziona??
<johack> @demirulez cosa dovrei fare esattamente? tutto quello che è scritto nella guida?
<demirulez> johack: tentar non nuoce, segui l'articolo, è spiegato
<ejs> trovato! Sta aggiungendo i rep di ubuntu, :)
<ejs> grazie peril supporto.
<ejs> Come ultima cosa..
<akis24> di nulla
<ejs> vorrei chiedervi se c'è qualcosa di importante da fare in lubuntu
<ejs> ad esempio per la sicurezza..se dovrei usare ufw firewall
<ejs> o l' antivirus
<ejs> spesso mi domando se serve o meno.
<ejs> perchè in passato usavo windows
<akis24> ejs: puoi sempre impostarlo se vuoi se ti serve
<johack> @demirulez ma io riesco a selezionare e a far partire i vari SO che ho , infatti adesso sto con win che è in dual boot con ubuntu. Secondo me è andato storto qualcosa durante l'installazione. Non si potrebbe tentare qualcosa da recovery mode
<ejs> ma in generale, da come leggo questo sistema risulta immune a virus
<ejs> leggevo solo se dei file o altro provengono da windows
<akis24> ejs:  in generale si
<ejs> oks! grazie ancora!
<demirulez> johack: salvati le info create con boot-info-script, avvia la riparazione "recommended" e se non risolvi ancora, posta il sommario creato dallo script
<johack> @demirulez dove le prendo queste info create con boot-info-script
<demirulez> johack: Boot-Info-Script è integrato in Boot Repair, nella guida che ti ho linkato è scritto
<akis24> johack: hai grub all'avvio o no ?
<johack> salve a tutti sono nella live di ubuntu e non riesco a istallare boot-repair
<johack> come mi [ stato suggerito circa 5 minuti fa
<caddara> ciao a tutti
<demirulez> johack: che comandi hai dato?
<johack> @demirulez quelli che stanno scritti qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<johack> come ultimo comando apt-get install boot-repair-ubuntu
<caddara> ho bisogno di aiuto, è possibile
<caddara> ??
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<demirulez> johack: che errore ti da?
<johack> @demirulez http://pastebin.com/MC3wqGMa
<caddara> ho problemi con la connessione wifi ubuntu 10.10 mi riconosce la periferica, mentre se installo una versione recente tipo 12, 13, 14 non mi riconosce la periferica wifi e non mi permette la connessione.
<akis24> johack:  comunque il comando è cosi   sudo apt-get install boot-repair    senza -ubuntu finale
<demirulez> johack: non è ancora presente una versione per Ubuntu 14.04 dai repo
<demirulez> johack: ti consiglio di crearti una chiavetta USB con la ISO direttamente e bootare in live: http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/?source=recommended
<akis24> caddara: la 10.10 non ha piu' supporto installa la 14.04 poi si vedra' che fare per far funzionare wifi al limite intanto ti colleghi tramite cavo
<johack> ok adesso provo anche questa
<johack> ma cosa devo fare una voltra dentro
<caddara> <akis24> il problema è che ho già istallato tutto anche il 14.04, ma mi occorre che mi funzioni tramite wifi sono sempre in giro e non posso collegarmi via cavo.
<demirulez> johack: una volta fatto il boot se non ricordo male parte in automatico boot-repair
<demirulez> johack: altrimenti lo avvii da menù o con alt+f2: boot-repair
<akis24> caddara: d'accordo ma la 10.10 ti ripeto non ha piu' supporto .. che scheda wifi hai ?
<johack> @demirulez con una versione precedente di ubuntu funziona sto boot-repair
<demirulez> johack: io l'avevo usato con Ubuntu 12.04, ma a sto punto scarica direttamente la ISO Boot-Repair-Disk e creati una chiavetta avviabile, tipo con unetbootin
<caddara> lo sò che non ha supporto, la scheda non ricordo perche è integrata al pc, se sai la stringa da digitare dal terminale provo a cercarla.
<caddara> <akis24>lo sò che non ha supporto, la scheda non ricordo perche è integrata al pc, se sai la stringa da digitare dal terminale provo a cercarla.
<akis24> caddara: digita da terminale iwconfig
<akis24> caddara:  metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<caddara> <akis24> il computer da dove stò scrivendo è diverso da quello dove ho installato ubuntu, ho fatto iwconfing e mi da:  lo    no wireless extensions ----- eth0  no wireless extensions   ------- wlan0 IEEE 802.11 bg Essid:off/any.
<akis24> caddara:  dai  lshw -c network  e metti su pastebin non incollare qui ..
<akis24> caddara:  fai come vuoi ma mettilo su pastebin copia output su un file e lo metti su una chiavetta .. e usi il pc su cui sei collegato
<caddara> <akis24>rocco@rocco-HP-Compaq-nx7300-RU603ES-ABZ:~$ lshw -c network WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.   *-network                       description: Network controller        product: BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN        vendor: Broadcom Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:10:00.0        version: 01        width: 32 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: bus_master cap_list        configura
<caddara> ecco ho fatto, lshw -c network e mi da quello che ti ho inviato.
<akis24> caddara:  hai una broadcom
<akis24> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<caddara> <akis24>  si è una broadcom
<caddara> <akis24>  ok, grazie verifico e ti faccio sapere
<akis24> caddara:   di nulla
<caddara>  <akis24>  ok problema risolto, grazie mille!!!!!!ù
<akis24> di nulla
<vice_> ed
<vice_> ciao
<vice_> come va la 14.04?
<vice_> e quale differenza c'è nella versione della comunità?
<akis24> !chat | vice_
<ubot-it> vice_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fily> Ciao a tutti!
<Fily> Ragazzi ho paura di aver combinato un casino.....
<Fily> Ragazzi, c'è qualcuno per chiedere?
<jester-> sera
<Fily> Ciao Jester!
<xspartacus> sera ,jester-
<Fily> Ragazzi, ho bisogno di aiuto, vorrei sapere se ho appena a fatto un errore irreversibile
<vice_> le versioni sono 14.04 lts   -   14.04.4 lts    -----14.04.4lts della comunità
<Fily> Avevo win 8, ho tentato di installare 14.04 in dual bot, non possiedo uefi. Ho installato in altra partizione ma... All'avvio parte win 8 e non Ubuntu. E win 8 fa blue screen. Non ho ne uno ne l'altro in questo momento :'(
<Fily> Ne uno ne l'altro funzionante. Infatti sono connesso da cellulare
<jester-> Fily: quindi hai fatto installazione manuale?
<Fily> Si
<jester-> Fily: un solo hd nel pc?
<Fily> Ho fatto una partizione logica, e sono certo di aver installato in sd5
<Fily> Si,un solo hdd
<jester-> Fily: sd5 usata come ext4 montata come / ?
<jester-> Fily: grande quanto
<Fily> Esattamente come hai scritto
<jester-> Fily: tenta un ripristino di grub
<jester-> Fily: portatile?
<Fily> Poi a installazione finita mi ha chiesto di riavviare e... È partito win 8 ma va sempre in blue screen
<Fily> Sì è portatile
<jester-> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Fily> Grub? Ok leggo subito!
<jester-> Fily: farei un ripristino del pc da partizione ripristinom poi installi accanto a winz
<Fily> Tento di restare connesso ma sono da cell
<Fily> Quindi partizione sola
<Fily> E poi scegliere installa accanto a win?
<Fily> Ho paura di perdere i file, perché non entro più nemmeno in Win....
<jester-> Fily: sedcoondo me se ripristini perdi tutto
<jester-> torna a default
<Fily> Non funziona nemmeno la riparazione del ripristino
<jester-> Fily: quindi se ripristini usa la live per salvare i dati
<jester-> va bè avvia la live
<Fily> Con una Live posso entrare nelle cartelle di win?
<jester-> e vai  in charoot
<jester-> Fily: si con la live leggi winz se non è segatro
<jester-> Fily: hai il cd ri wonz8?
<Fily> Si dovrei averlo
<Fily> Perché era win 7 prima, mentre per Ubuntu è avviato da usb
<jester-> Fily: da cd puoi ripristinare avvio di winz, google è pieno di manuali
<Fily> Si, grazie, ho più o meno capito cosa devo fare
<Fily> In pratica ripristinare Windows 8 e tentare l'installazione accanto
<jester-> Fily: vale la pena di tentare ripristino grub
<Fily> Si sto leggendo quella guida, prima però backup con la live su hdd esterno!
<Fily> Ok mi sei stato di grande aiuto!
<gikol> buonasera
<Fily> Sera
<gikol> prova
<Fily> Notte
<jester-> gikol: funza
<gikol> jester funge
<vice___> quale programma uso x caricare la iso di ubuntu sulla pen drive?
<jester-> vice___: in winzoz?
<jester-> vice___: bù
<vice___> no in ubu 13.10
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> vice___: dovrebbe avere usb creator incorporato la 13.10
<vice___> ok lo cerco sulla dash?
<jester-> zi
<vice___> creatore di dischi di avvio   ?
<vice___> voglio installare la 14.04
<jester-> yess
<jester-> vice___: perchè non aanzi
<jester-> gestore aggiornamento vede avanzamento
<jester-> clicchi e fa lui
<gikol> vice va bene anche systemback
<jester-> vai a nanna e domani mattina è pronto
<jester-> vice___: appena fatto e tutto lissio
<vice___> ok adesso provo
<gikol> ok nottola a tutti
<vice___> come faccio x salvare i file in download su jdownloader?
<Manuz> ce' qualcuno?
<Manuz> tutti a nanna??
<vice_> non riesco ad installare ubuntu da penrive
<Manuz> ?
<vice_> ciao manuz un abbraccio
<vice_> allora io ho la 13.10 installata adesso vorrei passare alla 14
<vice_> allora ho scaricato l'iso  e ho usato il creatore disci di avvio , ma non mi vuole funzionare faccio la procedura ma al riavvio non parte ubuntu,   ps  ho già installato ubuntu da pendrive usando w7 x creare la pendrive con unibooot è funziona
<Manuz> be se vuoi passare alla 14 puoi farlo senza pen drive
<Manuz> aggiornalo da terminale
<vice_> volevo fare la classica installazione
<vice_> in pratica non parte la live
<Manuz> fallo da terminale
<Manuz> poi da chiavetta parte l'installazione o no?
<vice_> no
<vice_>  se la carico con w7 si con ubuntu no
<Manuz> ma la chiavetta l'hai fatta con unetbootini
<vice_> con il gestore dischi di avvio
<vice_> lo visto sul wiki
<Manuz> quando riavvi con la chiavetta inserita cosa fa?
<vice_> unetbootini  cosa è?
<vice_> ok installato adesso provo
<Veneziano78_> Sera a tutti, nessuno ancora sveglio?
<Manuz> scolta
<Manuz> quando riavvi con la chiavetta inserita cosa fa?
<Veneziano78_> Mi servirebbe un aiuto per documentarmi su una cosa che non riesco a trovare... chi disponibile?
<Manuz> tipo?
<Veneziano78_> Allora, non so come si chiama il tipo di architettura di rete che cerco, in pratica voglio fare un archiviazione di dati su vari server con un master per pilotarli con configurazione da browser web, quando i dischi in mirror dei serve sono tutti riemiti, per poter avere altro spazzio disponibile di archiviazione...
<Veneziano78_> basta aggiungere un'altro server con relativo set di mirorr
<vice_> manuz  grazie sempre dell'aiuto che mi dai.....  adesso riprovo ad installare..... a dopo....
<Veneziano78_> Capito l,arcano?
<Manuz> piu' o meno...
<Veneziano78_> ecco...
<Veneziano78_> come si chiama stya roba?
<Manuz> vorresti unire piu' server per tenere dati visto che forse lo spazio non ti basta..
<Veneziano78_> esatto
<Veneziano78_> ma accedere sempre da il medesimo punto
<Manuz> be probabilmente dovresti lavora in ftp..
<Veneziano78_> e se mi server altro spazio, al posto di sostituire i dischi, aggiungo un server
<Veneziano78_> tipo datacenter
<Veneziano78_> o come fa feceboock per capirci
<Manuz> be il concetto l'ho capito,,,ma purtroppo io non so'...
<Veneziano78_> quindi installare ubuntu server su ogni macchina e gestirlo in ftp?
<Veneziano78_> e come controllo lo spazio totale disponibile?
<Manuz> non e' roba per me...
<Manuz> nun saccio...
<Manuz> :) :)
<Veneziano78_> capisco... con chi potrei ragionare di questo?
<Manuz> prova a scrivere sul forum..magari qualcuno qualche risposta te la da'...
<Veneziano78_> ok grazie bella idea
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-19
<hjhjh> ciao
<akis24> giorno
<autoemfasi> buongiorno
<shadow91> ciao  non  riesco  a  fare  l'avanzamento  di  verisione
<shadow91> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shadow91> file:///home/shadow91/Immagini/Schermata%20del%202014-04-19%2010:27:33.png
<shadow91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7282227/
<akis24> shadow91: ancora non arriva notifica avanzamento versione quindi non sono pronti se hai la iso della 14.04 una volta avviata la procedura di installazione rileva quella presente e ti chiede se vuoi avanzare di versione
<shadow91> akis24:   ma  mi  dice  ke  e'  diponibile   la  nuova  versione  e  se  voglio  fare  l'avanzamento
<shadow91> akis24:   si  deve  aspettare  quindi?
<akis24> shadow91: se vuoi avanzare fallo
<Guest21658> ciao a tutti... qualcuno mi puo aiutare ad installare 12.04lts in un Lenovo h520 con wind.8 da dvd??? tnx
<Antosi> Buona giornata
<cristian_c> Guest21658, ti consiglio di provare in live
<Guest21658> <cristian_c> ? vorrei installarlo,,, ma non riesco cambiare boot
<cristian_c> Guest21658, va beh, ma è sempre meglio provare prima
<cristian_c> nel caso ci fossero problemi
<cristian_c> Guest21658, a cosa ti riferisci?
<Guest21658> <cristian_c> non riesco a cambiare l'ordine del boot (dal bios) per far partire dvd
<cristian_c> Guest21658, è uefi?
<Guest21658> <cristian_c> si ma c'ho gia dvd iso...
<cristian_c> Guest21658, quale iso?
<Guest21658> <cristian_c> 12.04 lts, se ti riferisci a questo?
<Antosi> Domanda stupida la mia: per riferirirsi a un utente specifico della chat il nik di riferimento si deve digitare vero?
<Dix78> !chi | Antosi
<ubot-it> Antosi: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Guest21658> <Antosi> si
<Antosi> in pratica se ho capito per riferirmi , per esemio, a Guest21658, devo scrivere  Guest21658, giusto?
<cristian_c> Guest21658, il file .iso
<Guest21658>  <Antosi> si
<cristian_c> Guest21658, di quale si tratta?
<Guest21658> cristian_c ? 12.04.4
<ViCe95_> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<shadow91> cristian_c:   ciao  ho  pvato  a  fare  l'avanzamento  ma  dopo  un  po  di  tempo  mi da  questo  errore: http://postimg.org/image/i33v8s93d/
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> forrei usare xrandr -delmode o rmmode ma non ci riesco
<cristian_c> naxil, hai aggiunto una risoluzione per sbaglio?
<naxil> no e' solo che non e' cosi decente
<naxil> ti spiego, quando uso arandr per spostare i monitor uno accanto all'altro va sempre sul refresh maggiore e devo sempre cambiarlo a mano
<naxil> con lxrandr
<cristian_c> lol
<naxil> sul secondo monitor refresh maggiori di 60hz fanno cagare
<naxil> non c'e un modo di togliere i refresh a 70hz?
<cristian_c> naxil, fossi in te non toccherei
<naxil> perche'?
<cristian_c> perché sono stati impostati apposta
<cristian_c> naxil, se vuoi, puoi automatizzare l'impostazione della risoluzione
<naxil> non e' quello che mi serve
<cristian_c> !info arandr
<ubot-it> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (saucy), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<naxil> cristian_c, arandr non ha il modo di cambiare il refresh rate
<Krash_> salve ragazzi, sto provando a cambiare i cursori del mouse ma ho dei problemi, sul DM va tutto ok, visualizzo correttamente sia la freccia che gli altri puntatori (come il selettore di testo). Una volta avviata la sessione mi compare solo la freccia correttamente, mentre gli altri puntatori sono tutti quelli di default.
<naxil> e si imposta sempre sul piu' alto
<cristian_c> !info urandr
<ubot-it> Package urandr does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> !info grandr
<ubot-it> Package grandr does not exist in saucy
<naxil> cristian_c, ma a che mi servono quesit? xono sempre gui di xrandr
<naxil> grandr e' lxrandr
<cristian_c> naxil, perché semplicemente, non imposti la preferenza per il refresh a 60?
<naxil> non posso
<naxil> come faccio?
<cristian_c> asp
<naxil> ho provato anche a fare semplicemente un comando
<naxil> con xrandr che imposta il correto refresh e schermo accanto... ma certe volte va tutti in blackscreen
<cristian_c> naxil, cat .screenlayout/arandr.conf.sh
<naxil> cristian_c, so cosa e' questo
<cristian_c> lol
<naxil> cmq guardo
<naxil> non ho quel file
<naxil> e cmq dove sarebbe sta directory? su ~^
<naxil> ?
<Krash_> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<naxil> so fare lo script (che poi usa xrandr) ma ti ripeto spesso va in blackscreen quando lo avvio
<cristian_c> naxil, hai digitato il comando?
<naxil> no such file or directory
<cristian_c> lol
<naxil> ma come lol
<naxil> cat .screenlayout ma da dove? da root? su home/naxil?
<uait> buongiorno, ho bisogno di aiuto
<cristian_c> naxil, io ti consiglio di non pacioccare con la configurazione predefinita
<naxil> cristian_c, ??
<cristian_c> nello specifico, togliere roba
<cristian_c> naxil, meglio aggiungerne, e nel caso, puoi sempre usare zenity
<naxil> voglio solo capire.. dove e' il file di configurazione di xrandr?
<cristian_c> lol
<uait> ho aggiornato a ubuntu 14.04, ma c'e un problema
<naxil> cristian_c, ma ti rendi conto che cat .screenlayout? non specificando la directory base.. non si capisce dove e'?
<uait> non posso scrivere bene, la tastiera e tutta rinco
<naxil> uait ma e' settata in inglese forse
<uait> non trovo la e con l accento, l apostrofo i due punti e tutto
<uait> no naxil e italiana
<naxil> sicuro?
<uait> sisi
<uait> posso fare anche lo screen
<naxil> che e' settata in italiano?
<uait> siii
<cristian_c> xrandr is just a simple interface to the RandR extension and has no configuration file. However, there are multiple ways of achieving persistent configuration:
<cristian_c> naxil, beh, potevi usare ~/
<naxil> cristian_c, te pensavi.. apre il terminale e' gia su home/naxil ovver ~ giusto?
<uait> vi prego aiuto, e odioso
<cristian_c> naxil, hao letto qui sopra?
<cristian_c> *hai
<naxil> si certo
<naxil> essendo python xrandr imposta la randr extension direttamente
<cristian_c> uait, posta una schermata di supporto linguer
<cristian_c> -r
<naxil> e' che senza xorg.conf non trovo come fare
<cristian_c> <naxil> voglio solo capire.. dove e' il file di configurazione di xrandr?
<uait> dove si trova cristian
<cristian_c> <naxil> si certo
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> naxil, meglio aggiungerne, e nel caso, puoi sempre usare zenity
<naxil> !zenity
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'zenity'
<cristian_c> !info zenity
<ubot-it> zenity (source: zenity): Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0-1 (saucy), package size 56 kB, installed size 334 kB
<uait> qua ce lo screen
<uait> http://dumpshare.net/images/4332226Schermatada2014_04_1912:45:10.png
<naxil> uait forse hai una tastiera particolare
<uait> ma fino a ieri funzionava...
<naxil> cristian_c, grazie vado a mangiare
<naxil> ciao
<cristian_c> uait, perché c'è la tastiera a schermo?
<Guest11448> ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa dove si trova la cartella di sistema contenente le iconcine dei tasti minimizza massimizza e chiudi della dash su ubuntu 12.04??
<uait> ho cliccato su disposizione tastiera per farvi vedere che e in italiano
<cristian_c> Guest11448, che devi fare?
<cristian_c> uait, ok
<cristian_c> uait, è assai strano
<uait> e lo so
<uait> ora provo a riavviare... cmq prima di andar via
<Guest11448> scusate, magari è una banalità, però uso ubuntu in arancione da secoli e ora mi ha annoiato, volevo cambiare il colore della x in verde, visto che il resto della grafica è già tutto verde
<cristian_c> uait, con quante tastiere hai provato?
<uait> come si fanno gli aggiornamenti su ubuntu 14.04
<uait> in che senso cristian
<uait> una sola ne ho
<uait> e portatile il pc
<cristian_c> Guest11448, ci sono dei tweak tool
<cristian_c> Guest11448, usi unity?
<Guest11448> si
<uait> ma ho aggiornato ieri e mi pare funzionasse
<cristian_c> Guest11448, hai guardato in unity tweak tool?
<cristian_c> uait, tastiera esterna hai provato?
<uait> non ne ho
<cristian_c> uhm
<uait> ma ieri funzionava
<cristian_c> uait, in live funge?
<ciccio> Ciao a tutti, su un computer che non uso spesso ho installato ubuntu 13.04 e vorrei aggiornarlo a ubuntu 14.04 ma devo per forza aggiornarlo prima alla 13.10 e poi a 14.04 o posso aggiornare direttamente da 13.04 a 14.04
<cristian_c> uait, impostandola in live
<uait> non ho provato, ho acceso e ho visto sta cosa
<Guest11448> si, anche my unity compiz gnome color chooser ecc, e c'è di tutto ma non quello, sto continuando a cercare e magari ricontrollo anche unity tweak tool
<cristian_c> ciccio, non è una lts, quindi solo da 13.04 a 13.10, se te lo permette
<uait> comunque ora provo a riavviare in caso rientro, ma mi sai dire da dove si fanno gli aggiornamenti_ prima cliccavo su aggiornamenti ma ora non c e piu
<cristian_c> uait, Software e aggiornamenti
<uait> uso unity
<uait> dove sta
<cristian_c> uait, apri la dash
<uait> si
<cristian_c> uait, e cerchi lì
<ciccio> ok grazie
<uait> update manager_
<Guest11448> cristian, esiste un modo per trovare quella cartella secondo te?
<Guest11448> vabbè, scusate, mi rendo conto che non è un problema serio. grazie ugualmente
<cristian_c> Guest11448, ma non capisco se hai controllato con attenzione
<cristian_c> ci sono i tool appositi, posta qualche schermata
<Guest11448> ok fatto, avevi ragione, da unity tweak tool. grazie
<uait> cristian c
<uait> mi dice sistema di input della tastiera
<uait> posso scegliere tra ibus e nessuna
<uait> ce messo ibus
<uait> ho provato nessuna ma non cambia niente
<cristian_c> uait, non credo c'entri
<cristian_c> mi pare che quello riguardi la scrittura con ideogrammi
<cristian_c> tipo cinese, giapponese, ecc..
<cristian_c> non alfabetiche
<DVBT> Ciao a tutti devo installare una chiavetta tv precisamente avermedia volar entertaintment pack su kubuntu 14.04 e farla funzionare con kaffeine grazie.
<n0signal> bonjour
<n0signal> ragazzi su ubuntu 14.04
<n0signal> con firefox
<n0signal> quando usate hangout con firefox
<n0signal> capita anche a voi
<n0signal> mentre state per chiamare
<n0signal> di sentire un fruscio strano?
<cristian_c> !enter | n0signal
<ubot-it> n0signal: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<n0signal> cristian_c: scusami
<n0signal> bonjour, ragazzi su ubuntu 14.04, con firefox , quando usate hangout capita anche a voi mentre state per chiamare di sentire un fruscio strano, come un audio sgranato?
<cristian_c> n0signal, hai controllato le impostazioni audio del microfono in generale?
<n0signal> ma le videochiamate funzionano bene
<n0signal> è l'audio di apertura e chiusura
<n0signal> ad avere seri problemi
<cristian_c> quanto dura?
<n0signal> lo squillo , per intenderci
<n0signal> il "driiiin"
<cristian_c> solo quello?
<n0signal> sisi
<cristian_c> n0signal, hai installato un plugin, per caso?
<n0signal> si, ovviamente. quello di hangout
<cristian_c> n0signal, skype da lo stesso problema?
<n0signal> non ho provato, ora provo ad installarlo
<cristian_c> n0signal, prova
<n0signal> mhhh presumo di dover scaricare la versione per ubuntu 12.04, vero?
<cristian_c> sei su 12.04?
<cristian_c> no 14.04
<cristian_c> n0signal, in realtà puoi installarlo dai repo
<cristian_c> !info skype
<ubot-it> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (saucy), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<n0signal> io sono su 14.04
<cristian_c> !skype | n0signal
<ubot-it> n0signal: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, ciao
<n0signal> installato , ma non mi si avvia
<n0signal> non c'è neanche l'icona in alto
<bellu> salve, ho xubuntu 12.04 installato da circa 1 mese: tutto bene tranne un problema con audio. sembra che qualche volta il sistema non veda la scheda audio e mi lascia senza suoni.consigli?
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, ciao
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, provate le nuove ubuntu?
<cristian_c> bellu, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, no
<marvin_> aiuto..... installato ubuntu 12.04 su windzoz ,all'avvio salta la schermata GRUB, quindi non mi da la scelta tra i sistemi operativi da avviare. è un comp Lenovo nuovo, quindi molto probabilmente UEFI è presente, ma mi salta pure la possibilità di accedere al Bios
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, io ho messo xubuntu 14.04 e mi da non pochi problemi
<marvin_> windows 8
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, aspetta un mesetto
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, innanzitutto il metodo per riattivare l'ibernazione non funziona più
<cristian_c> marvin_, prova a ripristinare grub
<marvin_> <cristian_c> come?
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, io aspetterei l'arrivo di una nutrita quantità di aggiornamenti di sistema
<bellu> cristian_c, qualche volta, tipo questa volta, il pc sembra non vedere la scheda audio...ma non sempre...
<cristian_c> in modo da stabilizzare il tutto
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, quindi dici che rimetto la 13.10?
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, secondo me, sei stato troppo frettoloso
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, potevi provare in live
<cristian_c> !grub | marvin_
<ubot-it> marvin_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<bellu> cristian_c, per esempio al comando alsamixer il terminale mi risponde: "impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente"
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, mi sono fatto fregare dal fatto che era una LTS.. già, hai ragione, non ho testato la live. dici che conviene rimettere la 13.10?
<cristian_c> bellu, a volte lo apre?
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, a questo punto vedi un po'
<cristian_c> se usarla e aspettare
<bellu> cristian_c, si, l'altro giorno si...non riesco a darne fuori...
<cristian_c> bellu, la cosa capita in modo casuale?
<marvin_> <cristian_c> questo riguarda un os linux, io purtroppo c'ho windows avviato
<cristian_c> in quale altro modo riscontri ciò?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, ok grazie. un'altra cosa. come mai a me con tutte le versioni hanno sempre funzionato i tasti di luminostià e con questa ho dovuto andare a modifcare i file di sistema?? e tra l'altro non funzionano benissimo come prima.
<cristian_c> marvin_, da live, se leggi la guida è scritto
<marvin_> <cristian_c>ok provo, tnx
<bellu> cristian_c, si, sembrerebbe si...
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, posso ipotizzare che sia per lo stesso motivo di prima
<cristian_c> a meno che non abbiano cambiato qualcosa
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, ok, grazie, beh speriamo risolvano
<cristian_c> bellu, quando accade, entra qui
<cristian_c> *nuovamente
<cristian_c> bellu, oltre ad alsamixer, altro?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, queste sono quelle devo reinstallare giusto? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/13.10/release/
<bellu> cristian_c, perchè dici che in questo momento non si riesce a capire bene da cosa dipenda?
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, dipende dalla tua architettura
<cristian_c> bellu, perché hai dato poche info
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, 32bit
<cristian_c>  xubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<bellu> cristian_c, scusami, ma non so cosa altro dire o fare..se hai bisogno che provi qualche comando, lo faccio...
<cristian_c> bellu, sì, ma ora hai detto che funziona tutto
<cristian_c> bisognerebbe vedere quando non funziona
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, ok grazie :)
<bellu> cristian_c, no, adesso non funziona l'audio, scusami se mi sono espresso male..
<cristian_c> bellu, apri un terminale
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, la pagina che ho preso è ufficiale no? sono distro affidabili?
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, è il sito di ubuntu
<bellu> cristian_c, fatto! dimmi quale comando ti serve...
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, ok grazie
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, in ogni caso, controlla anche l'hash della .iso una volta scaricata, e se usi usb vai di unetbootin
<cristian_c> bellu, aplay -l
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, grazie mille
<cristian_c> bellu, risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | bellu
<ubot-it> bellu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bellu> cristian_c, fatto, il risultato è http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7283592/
<cristian_c> bellu, alsamixer ti da quell'errore?
<cristian_c> che hai postato in precedenza
<bellu> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> bellu, sudo alsamixer
<cristian_c> bellu, dimmi se funziona
<bellu> cristian_c, mi da lo stesso errore...
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> bellu, che pc è?
<cristian_c> bellu, lspci | grep Audio
<bellu> cristian_c, un bel casino eh...sono giorni che cerco in rete e tra i forum, ma non ho trovato nulla di analogo...ho un notebook hp 2230s...
<bellu> cristian_c, non mi dice nulla..., neanche con comando sudo...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> bellu, lspci -k
<bellu> cristian_c, ecco il risultato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7283620/
<cristian_c> bellu, con winz?
<cristian_c> il pc  è vecchio, giusto?
<bellu> cristian_c, si, il pc è vecchio, ma vengo da ubuntu 13.04 e non avevo quel problema...altri si, ma non con la scheda audio...
<cristian_c> bellu, più che altro vorrei sapere se ora riscontri il problema
<cristian_c> o con winz o con altro
<cristian_c> bellu, perché è come se non ci fosse
<cristian_c> al di là del supporto
<bellu> cristian_c, hai ragione, quindi dici possa essere un problema hdw, più che sfw??
<Delfino1983> Buongiorno ragazzi
<cristian_c> bellu, hai controllato?
<Delfino1983> ho questo problema ogni volta che ho installato ubuntu 14.04 ho problemi con gli aggiornamenti premesso che nn ho toccato nessuna impostazione e nessun ppa mi compare questo simpatico messaggio  "W:Failed to fetch https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/steam/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  HttpError401 , W:Failed to fetch https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/steam/ubunt
<bellu> cristian_c, cosa posso controllare?
<cristian_c> bellu, se funziona attualmente in win o con altri os
<cristian_c> magari in live
<Delfino1983> risolto
<bellu> cristian_c, uso su xubuntu virtualbox con win7, posso provare a farlo partire e vedere cosa succede...cosa dici?
<cristian_c> bellu, no, virtualbox usa il sistema host per gestire l'hardware
<cristian_c> non il guest
<bellu> cristian_c, non si sente nulla nemmeno lanciando virtualbox, ed infatti è ovvio perchè è come dici tu...
<cristian_c> bellu, prova la distro in live
<cristian_c> una qualunque
<bellu> cristian_c, devo per forza provare una live...se mi aspetti provo e poi ti faccio sapere...
<cristian_c> bellu, in live perché in questo modo non vai a toccare l'hard disk
<cristian_c> non vedo altri modi
<bellu> cristian_c, ok, provo e ti faccio sapere in 10 minuti. intanto ti ringrazio infinitamente dell'aiuto!!
<bellu> cristian_c, sto provando la live di ubuntu 10.04 lts che avevo su cd, ed ora la scheda audio funzia...
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> bellu, ritorna sulla 14.04
<cristian_c> e riprova
<cristian_c> anzi
<cristian_c> bellu, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> puoi dirmi di nuovo il nome del pc?
<bellu> cristian_c, ho xubuntu 12.04 non la 14.04, visto che ho un pc vecchiotto ho deciso di passare a xubuntu dopo un bel poà di anni su ubuntu...
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> bellu, hai provato anche sulla live della 12.04?
<bellu> cristian_c, ecco il risultato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7283839/
<bellu> cristian_c, si, prima di installarla avevo provato e mi sembrava tutto ok...
<cristian_c> bellu, merita di provare adesso in live
<vice_> x favore chi mi dice cose dj update   sto installando jdownloader
<bellu> cristian_c, ok, vuoi che esca dalla live di ubuntu 10.04 e provi con la live di xubuntu 12.04_
<cristian_c> vice_, ?
<cristian_c> bellu, sì
<vice_> ciao cri
<bellu> cristian_c, ok, dammi qualche minuto e ti faccio sapere. Come prima, grazie infinite per il tuo prezioso aiuto!! vediamo se facciamo luce su questo buio...
<vice_> ho installato la 14.04 e adesso volevo installare le varie applicazioni di cui jdownloader   , e volevo caapire cosa è dj up date
<cristian_c> non ho idea
<cristian_c> dove l'hai trovato?
<cristian_c> vice_, jdownloader non si trova nei repo di ubuntu
<vice_> io lo avevo jdownloader sulla 13.10 ma non mi ricordo che ci mettesse anche la dj update ,   apparte che ci sta una vita a scaricarsi
<cristian_c> vice_, installa i programmi dai repo ufficiali
<vice_> io lo install con il synaptic
<cristian_c> lol
<vice_> il synaptic è ufficiale?
<vice_> mi sta installanto un sacco di plugin
<cristian_c> vice_, synaptic è semplicemente un gestore dei pacchetti
<cristian_c> mi riferisco ai pacchetti presenti nei repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> e jdownloader non è tra questi
<vice_> cosa posso usare che sia nel ufficiale?  io conosco jdownload  non conosco altri...  poi come torrent mi trovo bene con deluge
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !programmi
<ubot-it> Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<cristian_c> vice_, ma non ho capito cosa cerchi
<vice_> tu mi hai detto di usare i programmi ufficiali  , allora io ti chiedevo uno simile a jdownload
<vice_> che sia ufficiale
<cristian_c> vice_, per fare cose, nello specifico?
<cristian_c> *cosa
<cristian_c> altrimenti non si capisce perché parli di deluge
<vice_> che fa lo stesso lavoro di jdownloader o miponi
<cristian_c> vice_, cioè?
<cristian_c> 'stesso lavoro', definisci
<vice_> non hai mai usato miponi o jdownloader?
<cristian_c> lol
<Mirko89> ciao
<vice_> hola
<cristian_c> vice_, da dove hai scaricato jdownloader
<cristian_c> ?
<vice_> tipo ci copi i link e li scarichi
<Mirko89> avrei bisogno di un info..
<vice_> synaptic
<bellu> cristian_c, hai ragione, in live xubuntu 12.04 làaudio ora non funzia...
<cristian_c> vice_, installa uget
<Mirko89> sono un po' ignorante in fatto di informatica
<cristian_c> !info uget
<ubot-it> uget (source: uget): easy-to-use download manager written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.3-1 (saucy), package size 236 kB, installed size 775 kB
<bellu> cristian_c, ma ieri son sicuro che funzionava avviando normalmente...
<cristian_c> vice_, parli dei magnet?
<vice_> cosè?
<Mirko89> come capisco se il mio processore è da 32 0 64 bit??
<vice_> no i magnet li scarico con deluge  , che va alla grande
<Mirko89> è un Intel Pentium D 935
<Mirko89> ???
<cristian_c> Mirko89, archeologia
<cristian_c> bellu, prova definitiva, riprova subito con la 10.04
<cristian_c> bellu, per escludere problemi hardware
<bellu> cristian_c, e se con la 10.04 funzia, cosa se ne deduce_
<cristian_c> che possono andare e venire con una certa frequenza
<vice_> ciao krabador
<cristian_c> bellu, che il problema è la 12.04, o più precisamente , il kernel della 12.04
<bellu> cristian_c, e quindi cosa si dovrebbe fare?
<cristian_c> bellu, se non è hardware, è un altro paio di maniche
<bellu> cristian_c, ok, ripasso alla live 10.04 e ti faccio sapere...grazie mille ancora!!!
<cristian_c> bellu, se è hardware, visto che è un pc vecchio, non vedo quanto possa essere conveniente ripararlo e, nell'ottica di utilizzarlo ancora, ci si può munire di scheda audio esterna
<cristian_c> stick o altro, a seconda delle proprie esigenze
<bellu> cristian_c, mi sa che son problemi hdw...adesso sulla live 10.04 non sento nulla e vedo l'icona dell'audio a volume 0 anche se sono al massimo...
<cristian_c> bellu, se è hardware, visto che è un pc vecchio, non vedo quanto possa essere conveniente ripararlo e, nell'ottica di utilizzarlo ancora, ci si può munire di scheda audio esterna
<cristian_c> stick o altro, a seconda delle proprie esigenze
<cristian_c> bellu, appunto
<cristian_c> allora come sopra
<cristian_c> bellu, quindi è stato bene, saltare da una live all'altra
<cristian_c> bellu, in pratica, la scheda audio va e viene
<bellu> cristian_c, dici che non c'è altra soluzione...
<cristian_c> bellu, hai notato anche tu che sta perdendo colpi
<cristian_c> è difettosa
<bellu> cristian_c, sembrerebbe di si...
<bellu> cristian_c, ma quindi non funzionano nemmeno le cuffie??
<cristian_c> bellu, nel senso, se la scheda non viene vista, non la puoi usare in nessun modo
<cristian_c> in quanto le uscite, fosse anche lo speaker, sono collegate a essa
<cristian_c> e le schede audio sono integrate nel processore
<bellu> cristian_c, confermo, ho appena provato...
<cristian_c> non conviene riparare ciò su un pc vecchio
<bellu> cristian_c, porca paletta....hai ragione, ma mi spiace...il mio povero pc...
<bellu> cristian_c, grazie inifinite per il tuo prezioso aiuto, sei un grande!!!!
<cristian_c> bellu, se vuoi sfruttarlo ancora in qualche modo, munisiciti di scheda usb
<cristian_c> *munisciti
<cristian_c> le vendono a pochi euro, ma poi il modello dipende da cosa necessiti
<krabador> cristian_c, non sono integrate nel processore
<cristian_c> krabador, comunque stanno sulla mobo
<cristian_c> insieme alla gpu
<krabador> ma c'è una bella differenza
<cristian_c> non sapevo esprimermi meglio XD
<bellu> cristian_c, ma secondo te, visto che un po' ci so fare con il saldatore, si puo' tentare un dissaldaggio e un risaldaggio o rischio di fare casini???
<bellu> cristian_c, magari è una saldatura che inizia a fare un po' la matta..
<krabador> devi trovare perfettamente lo stesso componente, non uno qualsiasi, e sono tanti i piedini
<krabador> andrebbe fatto con apparecchiature apposta
<bellu> krabador, forse è meglio lasciar perdere...
<krabador> visto che le motherboard hanno più layer, un gesto inconsulto ti fa disintegrare tutto
<cristian_c> bellu, il problema non è nei connettori audio, nelle uscite
<cristian_c> altrimenti lspci la vedrebbe la scheda
<bellu> cristian_c, cosa intendi?
<krabador> bellu, quand'è l'ultima volta che l'hai usata con windows?
<cristian_c> se non funzionassero le cuffie, funzionerebbero gli speaker e viceversa
<bellu> krabador, è un bel po' che non faccio partire windows direttamente da hd..
<krabador> fallo partire e vedi se funziona la scheda
<bellu> krabador, ce l'avevo installato in dual boot circa un anno fa...
<bellu> krabador, ma con cristian?c ho fatto parecchie prove questo pomeriggio, passando da una live ad un altra, e abbiamo dedotto che il problema è hdw...
<bellu> cristian_c e krabador, grazie comunque per l'aiuto!!! lo terò così finchè va avanti. ciao e buona Pasqua a tutti!!
<Paolo> buonasera
<Paolo> ho scaricato la versione 14.04 lts
<Paolo> creo il disco di avvio usb
<Paolo> parte, ma si blocca sulla scritta "ubuntu"
<Paolo> perchè?
<akis24> Paolo: come hai creato la usb  ? che programma ? su che sistema ?
<Paolo> su ubuntu 12.04
<Paolo> col programma "creatore dischi di avvio"
<akis24> Paolo: con creatore dischi di avvio ?
<Paolo> si
<akis24> Paolo: usa qualche altra cosa neanche a me partiva .. prova con unetbootin
<Paolo> ok, provo subito
<Paolo> con unetboot mi si blocca all'inizio dell'estrazione
<Fily> Ciao!!!
<Fily> :D :D Finalmente sono riuscito ad installare Ubuntuuuu
<krabador> bene , ti piace?
<Paolo> io ancora no
<Paolo> mi da problemi l'usb live
<Fily> Primo impatto si, ma ho fatto casino ieri
<Fily> e ho dovuto formattare tutto tutto
<Paolo> incredibile
<Fily> ragazzi, ma... non mi ha fatto lo spazio per ubuntu mi sa
<Guest99532> buon pomeriggio a tutti, avrei un piccolo problema con Bfgminer, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Fily> e quindi credo che abbia solo 4 GB... io volevo 60 GB!
<Fily> Paolo, anche a me non funzionava
<Fily> che software hai usato per creare il live?
<Fily> Ciao guest, io ho appena installato e quindi sono novizio
<Paolo> sia creatore di dischi
<Paolo> che unetboot
<Guest99532> All'avvio di Bfgminer, il programma non mi rileva gli "usb devices", ossia la scheda grafica Nvidia, come fare?
<cybernova> Paolo, non è che magari ha un file iso corrotto? hai controllato l'hash?
<Paolo> infatti lo sto scaricando nuovamente
<Paolo> è l'unica spiegazione che posso darmi
<krabador> Guest99532, hai una scheda grafica usb?
<cybernova> Paolo, una volta che l'hai riscaricata controlla l'hash da qua: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<Guest99532> no, la scheda grafica sta all'interno del pc
<krabador> Paolo, se hai ubuntu, per creare la usb, usa il comando dd, se la iso non è corrotta, funzionerà sicuramente.
<Fily> Io... sarà sicuramente una stupidata ma con unetboot non sono mai riuscito, solo con universal usb installer...
<Fily> Krabador: è possibile aumentare la partizione a S.O. già installato?
<krabador> Fily, si
<Fily> Senza reinstallare, giusto?
<krabador> Fily, usa il supporto di installazione con la voce "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> una volta li dentro , apri gparted, e maneggi le partizioni
<Fily> Ah ok
<Fily> ma ridurre spazio a Windows non comporta casini, vero? :S
<Fily> che ieri sera ho fatto troppo casino, ho dovuto tramite gpart formattare l'intero hard disk
<Fily> vado a riavviare per entrare da live
<Fily> bye
<bellu> Ciao krabador, sono bellu, quello che prima aveva il problema della scheda audio che qualche volta non viene riconosciuta da xubuntu 12.04...
<bellu> krabador, ho fatto un po' di prove, per escludere completamente il problema hdw...
<jester-> sera
<bellu> krabador, la stranezza è questa: quando avvio da pc spento la scheda non viene mai riconosciuta da xubuntu. se a pc acceso faccio un riavvio, alla nuova accensione questa viene sempre trovata...
<krabador> bellu, si deve scalda
<krabador> scaldare
<bellu> krabador, ma sembra strano che un componente si debba scaldare prima di funzionare...
<krabador> bellu, sembra strano dover usare componenti che potrebbero essere iscritti al liceo
<krabador> per la loro età
<jillypateng> ho windows xp e voglio installare ubuntu 14.04 ho fatto il dvd , ma hora come faccio a far partire il pc dall'unità dvd, appena accendo dopo pochi  secondi appare subito il logo di xp
<bellu> krabador, ho provato una decina di volte ed è sempre così...
<krabador> jillypateng, entra in bios, e setta il lettore dvd come prima periferica di boot
<jillypateng> come si fa ad entrare nel bbot
<jester-> !installazione | jillypateng
<ubot-it> jillypateng: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> bellu, nel momento in cui hai questo tipo di discorso, al riavvio, e viene vista, funziona?
<krabador> jillypateng, se fisso , premi canc, se notebook, guarda il manuale
<krabador> jillypateng, canc all'accensione
<bellu> krabador, si, infatti adesso ho riavviato il pc e la scheda funzia alla grande...
<Fetentone> ciao ragazzi, mica sapete se c'è un modo per salvare la posta elettronica tipo backup??? grazie!!!
<krabador> Fetentone, cloni l'hd
<krabador> Fetentone, cosi' fai tutto e non ci pensi piu'.
<bellu> krabador, se però lo spengo, attendo dieci secondi e lo riavvia ora sono sicuro che la scheda non viene vista...
<Fetentone> krabador, :D ciao
<jillypateng> grazie ,
<krabador> bellu, sono problematiche che danno i condensatori andati
<Fetentone> è che voglio installare la 14.04 ma quelle mail mi occorrono... devo stamaprle tutte e 600????
<krabador> Fetentone, se la posta la consulti tramite browser, setta un software di posta, scaricala e fa il backup in base al programma usato
<krabador> Fetentone, ma se la consulti tramite browser... non c'è bisogno di fare backup
<bellu> krabador, allora anche secondo te è un problema hdw...
<krabador> Fetentone, quindi la domanda è, come consulti la posta?
<Fetentone> ma intendevo quella salvata su thundebird
<Fetentone> io sono utente linux 100%
<Fetentone> scusa se do per scontate certe cose :D
<jester-> Fetentone: salvi .thindebird
<krabador> Fetentone, ecco, thunderbird ha il suo backup
<jester-> Fetentone: e se con la posta usi imap te le freghi del salvamento
<krabador> Fetentone, come l'hai settato=?
<krabador> con pop3 le scarica sul pc, e le cancella dal server, con imap le scarica sul pc, e le tiene nel server
<Fetentone> krabador, specifica "come l'hai settato"
<Fetentone> si pop3
<krabador> Fetentone, allora devi andarti a salvare i messaggi
<Fetentone> si si quello olevo
<Fetentone> volevo
<krabador> !chat | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> bellu, puoi dirmi di che hardware parliamo ?
<bellu> krabador, il pc è un hp 2230s...
<bellu> krabador, questo è ciò che leggo con lshw -short:  /0/100/1b   multimedia  82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controlle
<krabador> bellu, che cpu / ram / scheda video hai? Non si sanno a memoria tutti i modelli di notebook del mondo.
<bellu> krabador, ti ho postato un po' di dati qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7284726/
<krabador> bellu, allora, prova il live l'ultima xubuntu , o lubuntu
<bellu> krabador, ok
<dogo81> ciao a tutti ragazzi...
<dogo81> ho appena messo su la 14.04 e avrei un paio di info da chiedervi.....parto dalla più semplice..... togliere amazon...
<dogo81> yuhu??
<dogo81> c'è nessuno?
<krabador> dogo81, impostazioni ----- privacy----- ricerca
<krabador> disabilita
<dogo81> ottimo...grazie mille krabador
<dogo81> riguardo l'altro problema semmai rientro più tardi visto che p
<dogo81> è un pò lunga..
<dogo81> grazie mille per ora...a dopo
<symone> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<selfy> salve
<selfy> avrei un problema
<jester-> dica
<selfy> lo scroll verticale del touchpad non funziona più, ubuntu 14.04
<selfy> appena installato
<jester-> non uso un portatile ma il resto va?
<selfy> sisi
<selfy> è tutto ok
<jester-> intendo touchpad
<selfy> si
<jester-> sicuro è un bug, vedi su ubuntu help  e sul forum se qualcuno ha trovato un workaround
<selfy> ok
<selfy> bye
<tech> salve, volevo chiedere se conoscete un editor web serio
<krabador> tech, questo è il posto sbagliato per queste domande
<krabador> !chat | tech
<ubot-it> tech: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tech> ok,ci vado
<symone> buonasera
<symone> qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente indicarmi un programma che mi permetta di convertire in maniera automatica le scansioni effettuate, in pdf?
<ugone> symone, xsane
<William__> ciao
<William__> c'è nessuno
<krabador> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<William__> caro il nostro vecchio bot
<William__> allora ecco la domanda
<William__> non riesco a creare collegamenti della applicazioni sul desktop trascinando l'icona dal launcher di unity al desktop: mi restituisce il seguente errore: Si è verificato un errore nell'ottenere informazioni su «/». uso ubuntu 14.04 LT
<William__> S
<Carlo_> buonasera
<Guest80387> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Guest80387
<ubot-it> Guest80387: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Paolo> Ho creato l'usb live di ubuntu 14.04 lts ma non riesco ad installare il sistema, ho creato il dvd ma non va. Non capisco perchè, si avvia e poi siblocca.
<Nippon> ciao a tutti
<Nippon> durante l'avvio del mio ubuntu 12.04LTS mi appaiono dei messaggi di errore
<Nippon> usb 10-2: device descriptor read/64, error-110
<Nippon> usb 10-2: device descriptor read/8, error-1110
<Nippon> usb 10-2: device descriptor read/8, error-1100
<cristian_c> Nippon, 110 o 1100?
<cristian_c> *1110
<Nippon>  usb 10-2: device descriptor read/64, error-110
<Nippon> usb 10-2: device descriptor read/8, error-1100
<Nippon> sono questi due
<cristian_c> Nippon, spiega bene il contesto
<Nippon> durante il caricamento di ubuntu sullo schermo vedo i suddetti messaggi
<cristian_c> uhm
<Nippon> poi la scritta Ubutnu 12.04
<Nippon> e infine i nomi degli account
<Nippon> qualche aiuto?
<cristian_c> Nippon, qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> quello più importante, diciamo
<Nippon> che quando avvio ubuntu vedo questi messaggi di errore
<Nippon> anche se poi ubuntu funziona correttamente
<Nippon> penso che non dovrebbero apparire perchè sicuramente ubuntu rileva degli errori durante l'avvio
<cristian_c> Nippon, ok, quindi funziona correttamente
<cristian_c> è già qualcosa
<Nippon> si, da quell che vedo si
<Nippon> tempo fa montai una scheda reader per MS, SD card, CF...comprata a Taiwan, forse è perchè non trovai driever di questa scheda
<Guest80387> buonasera a tutti
<Guest80387> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<Guest80387> sto cercando di provare Ubuntu, ma non riesco
<Guest80387> facendo il boot da USB, si blocca e lo screen diventa pieno di righe colorate
<jester-> Guest80387: alla prima schermata tasto F6 e metti nomodeset
<Guest80387> ok ci provo, grazie
<Guest80387> quale è la prima schermata?
<Guest80387> mi sta dando un sacco di errori
<Guest80387> ed è ricomparso lo screen con tutti i colori
<jester-> Guest80387: come parte e vedi l'omino in basso batti veloce enter
<jester-> to compare un menu con sotto scelta da tasti Fx
<Guest80387> io parto da UNetbootin.....
<Guest80387> scelgo Try Ubuntu without installing
<Guest80387> adesso sta leggendo la chiavetta.. perchè lampeggia la la lucina
<akis24> sera
<Guest80387> adesso è comparso ubuntu 12.04 e 4 puntini sotto
<jester-> Guest80387: F6 e setta nomodeset
<Guest80387> mcon F6 mi dice che lu user ubuntu already exist
<jester-> mah
<Guest80387> non me lo fa fare dice erroir loop1
<Guest80387> con u sacco di errori
<Guest80387> ci avevo provato anche da DVD, ma niente
<WWWeeee> buona sera
<Guest80387> il PC è un pò vecchio, ma ha 1GB di RAM e AMD turion64 come CPU
<WWWeeee> ho appena installato il nuovo lubuntu ma non mi vede la scheda di rete wireless... help please xD
<cristian_c> Guest80387, unity su un pc vecchio?
<cristian_c> WWWeeee, specifica la wifi
<WWWeeee> Guest80387: ti consiglio Lubuntu
<WWWeeee> ok
<cristian_c> WWWeeee, broadcom?
<cristian_c> 14.04?
<Guest80387> pensi che sia un problema di risorse?
<WWWeeee> sì cristian_c
<decanero> buona sera a tutti e auguri di buona pasqua!
<cristian_c> Guest80387, io farei una prova, in ogni caso è scelta più saggia
<WWWeeee> BCM4312
<cristian_c> !broadcom | WWWeeee
<ubot-it> WWWeeee: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> WWWeeee, l'ho avuta anch'io la 4312
<decanero> avrei bisogno di uno di voi che mi dia una mano, stò installando per la prima volta ubuntu
<cristian_c> decanero, dica
<jester-> WWWeeee: vai in driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> WWWeeee: devi essere connesso col cavo però
<WWWeeee> jester-: fatto ma non trova niente
<jester-> WWWeeee: lspci | grep -i network
<decanero> grazie cristian vorrei creare 3 partizioni, solitamente con win ho sempre fatto 1 per il sistema operativo, 2 per i dati (documenti) 3 per il mio iphone da sincronizzare con itunes
<decanero> posso fare la stessa cosa con ubuntu?
<Guest80387> cristian_c, Grazie potrebbe andare bene anche Xubuntu?
<WWWeeee> anche io avevo installato un pacchetto ma non ricordo quale. e poi credevo che la nuova lts lo trovasse in automatico
<jester-> Guest80387: devi installare bcmwl-kernel-source
<WWWeeee> posso incollare qua una riga?
<WWWeeee> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<jester-> Guest80387: devi installare bcmwl-kernel-source
<Guest80387> jester, come faccio ad installarlo da winxp?
<cristian_c> Guest80387, prova anche xubuntu in live
<jester-> WWWeeee: e controllare con sudo rfkill list se è bloccata, se si fai sudo rfkill unblock all
<Guest80387> cristian adello lo metto su chiavetta e provo
<Guest80387> purtroppo il CD è mezzo scassato
<WWWeeee> grande jester- !
<WWWeeee> c'era un soft block
<WWWeeee> come mai??
<Guest80387> cristian, adesso lo metto su chiavetta e provo
<jester-> WWWeeee: hai pigiato il tasto e disattivata
<jester-> WWWeeee: comunque serve  bcmwl-kernel-source
<cristian_c> Guest80387, sì, in live
<WWWeeee> jester-: lo installo subito grazie
<jester-> WWWeeee: poi riavvia
<Guest80387> in live significa try senza installare, giusto?
<WWWeeee> ok grazie
<cristian_c> decanero, sì, puoi fare la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> decanero, la terza la fai come al solito, le prime due in ext4, invece
<WWWeeee> jester-: ultima cosa scusa
<WWWeeee> ho provato adesso a fare additional drivers
<cristian_c> <WWWeeee> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<cristian_c> WWWeeee, questa è una 4312 particolare
<cristian_c> non è come l'altra 4312
<WWWeeee> non va bene qundi il comando sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source ???
<cristian_c> penso che vada bene
<decanero> cristian_c, nella crea partizione oltre a ext4, mi trovo tipo della nuova partizione, punto di mount?? per tutte e 3 le partizioni cosa devo inserire come paramentri?
<cristian_c> tu prova
<WWWeeee> ok, fatto
<cristian_c> WWWeeee, però avevo visto una cosa nel wiki
<WWWeeee> ora riavvio e vi dico. grazie
<Guest80387> cristian_c, in live significa try senza installare, giusto?
<cristian_c> Guest80387, sì, senza installare
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Guest80387, funge?
<Guest80387> sto ancora facendo la chiavetta USB... anche la chiavetta è datata.....
<akis24> decanero: fai installazione manuale ?
<decanero> si
<akis24> decanero:  puoi seguire anche qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<decanero> ok leggo
<decanero> aimè non riesco a seguire la guida una lingua trppo diversa dalla mia...
<decanero> forse sarà meglio creare un'istallazione normale come prima volta?
<akis24> decanero: e non so' che vuoi fare se specifichi meglio ...
<akis24> oppure posti uno screen con gparted aperto
<decanero> :( non posso postare... nn sò cosa sia un gparted
<Guest80387> cristian_c, anche con Xubuntu compare lo stesso schermo pieno di righe colorate
<Guest80387> Ma non c'è modo di "tracciare" il log dell'installazione?
<akis24> decanero: se hai tre partizioni suppongo una sia per la /home  una /  e una per la swap  poi a fare uno screen se sei da live basta premere il tasto stamp
<cristian_c> Guest80387, ma hai provato in live?
<fabio_cc> !imagebin | decanero
<ubot-it> decanero: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest80387> SI,
<cristian_c> Guest80387, hai parlato di installazione
<Guest80387> vedo molti ( ok )
<decanero> allora sono alla prima esperienza con ubuntu, solitamente con win creavo 3 partizioni, avendo un HHD di 320gb facevo 100Gb per il sistema operativo, 16Gb dedicati per l'iphone per sincronizzarlo, e il resto per i documenti, reindirizzavo la cartella documenti sulla partizione creata appositamente per i documenti
<Guest80387> ( fail ) su Restore sound card ...
<decanero> mi sà che non posso postare nulla visto che stò installando ubuntu su di un'altro portatile
<Guest80387> ... poi schermata multicolore
<Guest80387> cristian, io vorrei installare, ma vorrei anche provare prima
<cristian_c> decanero, dovresti partizionare con gparted
<cristian_c> !gparted | decanero
<ubot-it> decanero: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<fabio_cc> !gparted | decanero
<fabio_cc> ah :D
<cristian_c> Guest80387, fai una foto
<decanero> ok arriva...
<decanero> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=306526
<cristian_c> decanero, aspetta ma tu sei Guest80387 ?
<decanero> no no
<decanero> :) sono meglio
<akis24> decanero: tra le altre cose se devi usare tutto il disco  usa la relativa opzione e ci pensa il sistema " installa usando tutto il disco "
<Guest80387> cristian, una foto di che?
<cristian_c> Guest80387, della penultima schermata
<decanero> siete riusciti a vbisualizzare l'immagine
<decanero> guest80387, non me ne volere... si scherza
<cristian_c> decanero, ti consiglio di creare una estesa e una primaria
<Guest80387> lol, hai ragione... sono un pò nerd
<cristian_c> decanero, nella estesa ci metti la /, la /home e la swap
<cristian_c> decanero, la primaria la fai per la sincronizzazione
<cristian_c> non so come fosse, era ntfs?
<decanero> si si
<cristian_c> ok, prima crea l'estesa
<cristian_c> decanero, falla di grandezza disco -16
<cristian_c> non so quant'è grande
<decanero> nulla dai, stò sostituendo semplicemtne win con ubuntu dopo le vacanze magari leggero più accuratamente qualche guida o ci risentiremo :) buona pasqua a tutti
<cristian_c> decanero, ti consiglio il wiki
<cristian_c> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<decanero> grazie
<Giammy> Sera a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Giammy
<ubot-it> Giammy: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Giammy> ciao fabio
<Giammy> mica qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con l installazione di ubuntu?
<fabio_cc> !installazione | Giammy
<ubot-it> Giammy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Giammy> ho letto la guida ma ho fatto un mezzo casino
<Giammy> con il partizionamento
<fabio_cc> leggi questo
<fabio_cc> !gparted | Giammy
<ubot-it> Giammy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<fabio_cc> Giammy, che casino?
<Giammy> praticamente non mi si avviava ne ubuntu ne windows
<fabio_cc> Giammy, allora credo che debba seguire questo
<fabio_cc> !grub | Giammy
<ubot-it> Giammy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Giammy> alla fine ho risolto inserendo il cd di windows
<Giammy> e adesso parte windows
<akis24> Giammy: winz8 per caso ?
<Giammy> e dovrei fare un installazione pulita di ubuntu
<saltabecca> ciao
<Giammy> no ho il 7
<fabio_cc> !ciao | saltabecca
<ubot-it> saltabecca: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Valgio63> Giammy, scusa se mi intrometto, ma il Prof. Cantaro dell'Istituto Majurana di Gela ha fatto una bellissima guida (Anche videoguida), se ho imparato io a 51 anni figurati te ! Prova www.istitutomajorana,it
<akis24> Giammy: seil pc non ha uefi segui la guida postata da fabio_cc
<saltabecca> si sa qualcosa per l'update su chromium di ubuntu 14.04lts???
<saltabecca> ***********pieno di bug
<Giammy> do un occhiata al sito grazie
<akis24> Valgio63: ?? che facciamo pubblicita' a cantaro ??
<Valgio63> No, ma visto che propunge per la liberazione da Windows!!!!
<akis24> Valgio63: questo è ubuntu-it  comunque per il resto esiste la chat
<Valgio63> E poi effettivamente a me ha aiutato molo, quando si è completamente acerbi!
<Giammy> comunque sull UEFI non sono riuscito a capire, ho letto su internet metodi per verificare l uefi,  tipo andare in "system information" e cercare un file di log
<puzzola> ciao,,,qualcuno mi può spiegare perche quando collego cavo hdmi alla tv mi se allungano i spazi di lavoro??
<Giammy> ma non sono riuscito a capire :/
<Valgio63> akis24, lo so! Era solo per aiutare! Comunque Buona pasqua a tutti gente! Io stacco.
<akis24> Giammy: se non leggi non capisci ma è chiaro basta usare la live e ripristinare grub
<Valgio63> puzzola, in che senso "spazi"?
<puzzola> <Valgio63> i spazi di lavoro del 12.04,,,i 4 quadratini che rappresentano i desktop
<akis24> puzzola: la tv è in formato 16/9 si allargano le dimensioni di tutto e magari il monitor è in 4/3
<Valgio63> puzzola, la risoluzione è ok? non è che la tv ha risoluzione diversa? Ma il desktop lo vedi bene?
<Valgio63> puzzola, devi cambiare la risoluzione del monitor alla nativa della tv, tipo 192x1080 se è HD
<Valgio63> scusa 1920x1080
<puzzola> <Valgio63> come se la scrivania diventasse doppia ,,,solo che tutto cio che apro mi si apre sulla parte nascosta, poii se vado sulla icona la vedo e devo spostare tutto sul lato sinistro....non so se sono chiaro ..la tv è in "formato originale"
<akis24> puzzola: usa osd della tv  per impostare " auto "  e vedi se si sistema
<puzzola> <Valgio63> scusa , mi parli della risoluzione del monitor del computer o della tv?
<Valgio63> puzzola,  vedi l'esperienza? non ci avevo pensato! Altrimenti System setting/monitor . e con questo vi risaluto, ciao a tutti!
<puzzola> ciao, grazie
<Valgio63> puzzola, se hai due prese attaccate, penso che da monitor tu possa impostare ambedue con i monitor duplicati, ma io non l'ho mai fatto, ne ho uno solo e mi fa da tv!!
<Valgio63> puzzola, se vai in System setting/monitor vdovrebbero essere  due, uno è il monitor e l'altro la tv, scegli la seconda e gli assegni la risoluzione che ti serve. Ma ripeto: io non l'ho mai fatto!
<Valgio63> Ciao e Buona Pasqua di nuovo a Tutti!
<akis24> e 3
<puzzola> comunque ho capito ,,, ciao a tutti, grazie
<Giammy> salve di nuovo
<Giammy> dopo aver letto un paio di guide
<Giammy> ho ancora qualche perplessità, dato che sto cercando di installare kubuntu e non ubuntu
<Giammy> e mi sembra che nell installazione ci siano delle differenze
<Giammy> ?
<fabio_cc> Giammy, per quanto riguarda il ripristino di grub non cambia nulla
<Giammy> nono
<Giammy> quello l ho fatto
<fabio_cc> Giammy, cosa non capisci?
<Giammy> riguardo il partizionamento
<Giammy> ho letto la guida
<Giammy> i particolare la partizione swap
<fabio_cc> Giammy, i concetti sono gli stessi, ovviamente su kubuntu non userai gparted
<Giammy> c e scritto che devo assegnare il doppio di gb della mia ram giusto?
<fabio_cc> Giammy, dipende, quanta ram hai?
<Giammy> io ho 8 gb di ram
<fabio_cc> Giammy, è inutile dare 16 GB, nel tuo caso dai 8 GB in modo da poter ibernare
<fabio_cc> Giammy, 8192 MB
<Giammy> devo dare 8192 mb diram?
<Giammy> sscusa
<fabio_cc> Giammy, si di swap
<Giammy> 8192 mb di swap
<Giammy> quindi io ora sono sull installazione di kubuntu
<Giammy> ho messo partiziona manualmente
<Giammy> e ho 100 gb liberi che avevo preparato da windows
<fabio_cc> Giammy, quante partizioni vuoi fare per ubuntu?
<Giammy> una sola partizione
<fabio_cc> Giammy, allora crea una partizione ext4 assegnado tutto lo spazio residuo, è montala come /
<fabio_cc> Giammy, dopo aver creato lo swap
<Giammy> ma lo swap devo crearlo come "primary" o "logical?"
<Giammy> ?
<fabio_cc> Giammy, le partizioni primarie in tutto possono essere 4
<Giammy> e in "location for new partition" metto "beginning" o ""end
<Giammy> ?
<fabio_cc> Giammy, dovrei vedere, così non te lo riesco a dire, devi dare 8 GB allo swap e tutto il resto a /
<fabio_cc> Giammy, se puoi mandami degli screenshot
<fabio_cc> !imagebin | Giammy
<ubot-it> Giammy: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Giammy> adesso la carico
<fabio_cc> Giammy, ok
<Giammy> un attimo che imagebin mi da problemi
<fabio_cc> Giammy, ok
<Giammy> ecco
<Giammy> http://imageshack.com/a/img842/5531/wxwx.jpg
<Giammy> visto?
<fabio_cc> Giammy, si
<fabio_cc> Giammy, dovrebbe andare bene così lo swap
<fabio_cc> Giammy, ora crea la partizione ext4  per /
<Giammy> io non capivo cosa sono beggining e end
<fabio_cc> Giammy, dovrebbe voler dire se la vuoi piazzare all'inizio o alla fine dello spazio non partizionato, ma in questo caso è abbastanza irrilevante
<fabio_cc> Giammy, dopo aver creato la partizione per / mandami la schermata con il riepilogo delle partizioni, voglio essere sicuro che non succedono casini
<Giammy> si, ma adesso dopo aver creato lo swap lo spazio rimasto me lo da come "inusabile"
<Giammy> ?
<fabio_cc> Giammy, ah vero, per win hai 3 partizioni primarie, quindi sei arrivato a 4 primarie
<fabio_cc> Giammy, ti avevo detto che non puoi averne più di 4
<fabio_cc> Giammy, devi cancellare questo swap, dobbiamo creare una logica e metterci dentro swap e /
<Giammy> e cosa cambierebbe?
<fabio_cc> Giammy, niente, solo che con la logica puoi avere più di 4 partizioni in totale
<fabio_cc> Giammy, invece le primarie possono essere solo 4
<fabio_cc> Giammy, tutte queste cose sono scritte nei wiki
<Giammy> si questo lo avevo letto
<Giammy> ma cosa cambia nel senso di "uso"
<Giammy> cioe in usabilita cosa cambia tra primaria e logica
<Giammy> ?
<fabio_cc> Giammy, niente
<fabio_cc> Giammy, fa differenza solo al sistema operativo, non a te
<Giammy> quindi ora devo creare 2 logiche
<Giammy> una swap e una ext4
<fabio_cc> Giammy, si una estesa in cui crei le due logiche
<Giammy> in che senso estesaP
<Giammy> estesa?
<fabio_cc> Giammy, devi creare una partizione estesa, in cui dentro puoi creare le partizioni logiche
<fabio_cc> Giammy, prima ho sbagliato a scrivere
<Giammy> la partizione estesa srebbe lo "spazio liber"
<fabio_cc> Giammy, no devi crearla
<fabio_cc> Giammy, allo stesso modo di come hai fatto lo swap, devi creare una "extendend partition"
<fabio_cc> Giammy, poi dentro crei swap e /
<Giammy> non c e extended partition
<Giammy> percio non capivo
<Giammy> c'e "usa come"  "non usare la partizione"
<fabio_cc> Giammy, ci deve essere
<Giammy> ti giuro non c'e
<Giammy> ti mando lo screen
<Giammy> se vuoi
<fabio_cc> Giammy, non saprei, in gparted c'è
<Giammy> qua c'e  area di swap  partizione di avvio EFI    volume fisico per la cifratura     non usare la partizione
<Giammy> e vari file system
<Giammy> ma di extended niente
<fabio_cc> Giammy, allora suppongo che se metti logical, l'estesa la crea in automatico
<fabio_cc> Giammy, fai lo swap mettendo logical
<Giammy> allora logical-area di swap-8192mb
<fabio_cc> Giammy, si+
<Giammy> ok fatto, ora creo la ext4-logical-con tutto il resto che rimane
<Giammy> di mb
<fabio_cc> Giammy, si, poi mandami lo screenshot con tutte le partizioni, voglio vedere
<Giammy> ok, alla ext4 mount point metto \
<fabio_cc> Giammy, si, /
<Giammy> ecco qua
<Giammy> http://imageshack.com/a/img842/9845/olvy.jpg
<Giammy> qualche problema?
<fabio_cc> Giammy, ok ti creerà lo swap e /, quest'ultima la formatta, le partizioni win non verranno toccate
<fabio_cc> però non capisco perché swap è venuto di 8191 invece di 8192
<fabio_cc> che sarebbero stato 8 GB precisi precisi
<fabio_cc> *stati
<Giammy> ma la partizione EFI non serve?
<fabio_cc> Giammy, scusa hai UEFI? windows non era preinstallato? la partizione efi doveva già esserci
<Giammy> io avevo gia Windows 7 installato
<fabio_cc> Giammy, ok, parte win7?
<fabio_cc> Giammy, io devo andare
<Giammy> prima si
<Giammy> quindi faccio "installa" come sta ora
<Giammy> ?
<Giammy> ^
<Giammy> ?
<fabio_cc> in teoria si, non capisco perché hai tirato fuori efi, se hai windows preinstallato e il tuo pc usa uefi, dovevi già avere la partizione efi
<fabio_cc> comunque windows adesso ti parte?
<Giammy> no, perche lo avevo letto
<Giammy> che era da fare come partizione
<fabio_cc> Giammy, è da fare come partizione se il tuo pc usa lo standard uefi
<Giammy> adesso sta installando
<fabio_cc> Giammy, ok
<fabio_cc> io devo andare
<Giammy> ok
<Giammy> quindi non dovrebbe espodere niente?
<Giammy> xD
<Giammy> comunque grazie mille dell'aiuto e scusa per il tempo perso e la mia ignoranza a galloni
<fabio_cc> Giammy, si spera, ovviamente bisogna sempre avere, a prescindere, il backup dei propri dati
<fabio_cc> Giammy, leggi con attenzione i wiki
<Giammy> si, ma il fatto e che ho letto i wiki e altre guide e mi sono incasinato
<Giammy> cioe io pensavo di dover creare 3 partizioni
<fabio_cc> Giammy, puoi partizionare in tanti modi
<fabio_cc> Giammy, un'altra possibilità è swap, /, e /home
<fabio_cc> Giammy, esistono soluzioni con ancora più partizioni
<fabio_cc> Giammy, leggi i wiki
<Giammy> adesso se tutto va a buon fine saro costretto a leggere i wiki
<Giammy> x
<Giammy> :D
<fabio_cc> Giammy, swap e / è proprio il minimo
<fabio_cc> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fabio_cc> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Giammy> si, lo swap e il / li conoscevo, ma ogni volta m incasino con Efi ecc
<fabio_cc> Giammy, efi serve solo a chi ce l'ha
<fabio_cc> Giammy, auguri di buona Pasqua
<fabio_cc> buonanotte
<Giammy> Auguri, notte
<Giammy> e grazie ancora
<fabio_cc> prego
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-20
<piro> ciao a tuti  ho un problema ho installato ubuntu 14.04 su un notebook con win 8 ma adesso non parte win8 che posso fare
<rugge> Ciao a tutti e buona pasqua! :-)
<rugge> avrei dei problemi con l'installazione di linux su un mac mid-2009... qualcuno potrebbe darmi qualche consiglio?
<cristian_c> rugge, processore intel, quindi?
<ruslan12_> Ciao, Scusate il Disturbo, potrei farvi delle domande sul sistema operativo ubuntu 14.04?
<ruslan12_> Ciao, Scusate il Disturbo, potrei farvi delle domande sul sistema operativo ubuntu 14.04?
<cristian_c> ruslan12_, dica
<ruslan12_> Il Sistema operativo Ubuntu 14.04
<Kia> ho dei problemi con l'installazione di alcuni driver Nvia, qualcuno può aiutarmi per faore?
<cristian_c> Kia, quali driver?
<Kia> driver grafici Nvidia
<cristian_c> Kia, ok, ma specifica meglio
<Kia> credo di averli installati ma non so perchè non riesco a minare con essi o a fare azioni che ne richiedono comunque l'uso
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Kia, come hai installato questi driver?
<Kia> impostazioni - software e aggiornamenti - driver aggiuntivi - e ho messo la spunta a quello che mi pareva più opportuno
<ruslan12> Ubuntu 14.04 è compatibile con windows 8 o bisogna efetuare il Dual Boot?
<cristian_c> Kia, posta una schermata di Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> ruslan12, spiegati meglio, la domanda non è proprio chiara
<Inkubo> io ho una scheda audio interna ed una esterna.. Quella esterna non la uso, come faccio ad impostare quella interna come predefinita? Perchè al riavvio si imposta da solo quella esterna e devo cambiare sempre :\
<pinguinaccio> salve buon giorno e buona pasqua vorrei sapere come faccio ad installare world of warcraft + espansioni su ubuntu 14
<cristian_c> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<cristian_c> pinguinaccio, non credo che esista una versione per linux, magari ci riesci con wine
<Kia> http://i.imgur.com/Mdpgt3d.png
<pinguinaccio> infatti non esiste e che provavo con wine ma e lentissimo
<cristian_c> Kia, stai utilizzando i driver open
<pinguinaccio> si blocca dopo svariati tentativi ho mollato pensavo esistesse qualche altra strada alternativa
<cristian_c> pinguinaccio, su quale pc?
<pinguinaccio> so che alcuni utenti giocano da linux
<cristian_c> pinguinaccio, di WoW?
<pinguinaccio> un dual core con 2 g di ram
<cristian_c> non mi sembra il massimo per giocare, comunque...
<Kia> che potrei fare quindi?
<pinguinaccio> e lo so ma le possibilita ora sono queste
<pinguinaccio> la scheda vidio e pittosto buona forse vale piu di tutto
<pinguinaccio> ma il prob e scaricarlo con windows mi gira benissimo wow
<pinguinaccio> wine esiste solo questa versione di base??
<cristian_c> Kia, prova ad attivare i proprietari, se è quello che ti interessa
<Kia> spiego il mio problema, ho installato bfgminer, ma quando si avvia è come non trovasse alcun driver grafico
<Kia> ecco perchè credo siano male installati o bisogna fare qualche azione supplementare
<pinguinaccio> leggendo sui forum ufficiali di wow molti utenti usano ubuntu ..ma come anno fatto ad istallarlo??
<Inkubo> vlc mi è andato nella barra di stato dove ci sono i controlli audio... Vorrei tenere solo rhythmbox
<pinguinaccio> ok mi devo arrangiare da solo
<pinguinaccio> grazie per il mancato aiuto
<dogo81> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<pinguinaccio> e comunque buona pasqua
<dogo81> non è che per caso qualcuno di voi ha una multifunzione brother installata su ubuntu 14.04? ho messo su ieri la nuova distro...installato i driver con il pacchetto brother che ti scarica in automatico e ti installa tutto il necessario....ora mi ritrovo con la stampante funzionante...ma lo scanner nn ne vuol sapere di "rispondere"
<dogo81> dimenticavo di dire che è collegata in wifi alla rete domestica..e che prima, con ubuntu 12.10 funzionava tutto..
<dogo81> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dogo81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7290246/
<dogo81> come potete vedere i driver sono installati...ma non capisco perchè ubuntu non "comunica" con lo scanner....
<dogo81> PS: non vorrei aver scazzato l'indirizzo IP della stampante..più che altro perchè l'ho preso direttamente dal display di essa...ovvero 192.168.1.070
<Kia> niente da fare?
<dogo81> ma x caso ho sbagliato canale dove chiedere info?
<DVBT> Ciao a tutti e buona pasqua, sono riuscito a far andare la mia usb dvb stick dell'avermedia, ora devo far funzionare il telecomando con kaffeine potete aiutarmi? Ho installato lirc ma ora non so dove mettere le mani Grazie.
<cristian_c> DVBT, quale telecomando?
<DVBT> Ciao il telecomando è quello della chiavetta dvb
<DVBT> Aver media volar entertaintemnt pack
<DVBT> Se riesco a far andare quello della tv ancora meglio ma veramente non so dove mettere le mani...
<cristian_c> DVBT, come si interfaccia il telecomando?
<DVBT> Uh che doanda in che senso se è a infrarossi?
<DVBT> domanda*
<cristian_c> DVBT, sì
<DVBT> Si dovrebbe essere a infrarossi.
<cristian_c> DVBT, è un pc con supporto a infrarossi?
<cristian_c> o si interfaccia con la aver
<cristian_c> ?
<DVBT> Non so credo che si interfacci con la chiavetta.
<cristian_c> DVBT, hai letto il manuale?
<DVBT> Si l'ho letto ma di linux non parla
<DVBT> Su windows 8.1 funziona tutto a me serve che vada solo con kaffeine.
<cristian_c> DVBT, rispetto a come funziona, intendo
<DVBT> Si il ricevitore ad infrarossi è nella chiavetta
<cristian_c> DVBT, ok
<cristian_c> DVBT, è collegata, attualmente?
<DVBT> Si sto guardando la tv :D
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> DVBT, apri un terminale
<DVBT> Ci sono
<cristian_c> DVBT, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> DVBT, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | DVBT
<ubot-it> DVBT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DVBT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7290627/
<DVBT> Se riuscissi nel mio intento abbandonerei windows quasi completaente e lo utilizzerei solo per giocare :)
<cristian_c> ok
<delgro> ciao, volevo installare ubuntu in una partizione in cui c'e attualmente windows 8, sono alla schermata mdodifica partizione cosa metto in "usare come"?
<cristian_c> DVBT, su linuxtv è scritto che vengono usati i driver di avermedia
<DVBT> Eh ma veramente sono proprio ignorante e per ora non funziona il telecomando
<DVBT> In piu' aggiungo che caffeine rileva i driver 9033 per la mia chiavetta quando invece dovrebbero essere i 9035 afatech (ma funziona che mi frega)
<DVBT> A dire la verità ho seguito la guida di xgazz sul forum tagliandola, ovvero inserendo solo il firmware in /libfrimware
<DVBT> delgro per esperienza personale modificare una partizione con già windows installato a me ha dato solo problemi.
<DVBT> Sempre sul forum ho letto di un admin che ha comprato la mia stessa chiavetta e aveva problemi a farla funzionare poi non so se ha risolto...
<DVBT> Sorry a far funzionare il telecomando.
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 4: Dev 3, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=dvb_usb_af9035, 480M
<cristian_c> veramente
<DVBT> cristian_c:  quindi per il telecomando devo arrendermi?
<cristian_c> aspetta
<DVBT> Certo :)
<pancrazio> salve a tutti
<pancrazio> scusate avrei bisogno di una mano per istallare ubuntu sul miopc che ha windows 8
<DVBT> pancrazio:  windows è installato sull'hd principale o è già partizionato?
<cristian_c> DVBT, hai installato lirc?
<DVBT> Si
<cristian_c> DVBT, l'avermedia è collegata giusto?
<cristian_c> DVBT, il telecomando è acceso?
<DVBT> Si sto guardando la tv
<DVBT> Si telecomando è sempre acceso non ha interruttori
<cristian_c> DVBT, se è acceso, digita in un terminale: cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<cristian_c> DVBT, risultato su pastebin
<DVBT> Ok
<DVBT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7290739/
<pancrazio> già partizionato cristian
<cristian_c> N: Name="AVerMedia HD Volar (A867)"
<cristian_c> DVBT, molto bene
<cristian_c> S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-4/rc/rc0/input26
<cristian_c> DVBT, è in fondo all'output
<cristian_c> DVBT, sei su unity?
<DVBT> Scusa cristian_c  cosa dovrei fare sto leggendo anche io ma non ci capisco una mazza
<DVBT> Uso kubuntu
<cristian_c> DVBT, ho letto il tuo paste XD
<DVBT> Ahhh eh stavo leggendo anche io
<cristian_c> DVBT, digita:
<cristian_c> DVBT, sudo kate /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<DVBT> Ti incollo 3 righe
<DVBT> anzi no scusa spe
<cristian_c> DVBT, su pastebin
<DVBT> Mi ha aperto kate
<cristian_c> DVBT, contenuto su pastebin
<DVBT> Ti copio il terminale o quello che c'è su kate?
<cristian_c> DVBT, kate
<cristian_c> sul terminale non credo sia scritto quasi nulla
<DVBT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7290763/
<DVBT> Ma insomma sul terminale erano apparse delle scritte... comunque credo che stiamo configurando il telecomando in questo momento se ho capito bene...
<DVBT> Quando ho installato lirc mi chiedeva un paio di informazioni, io le ho messe ma credo che fossero sbagliate.
<cristian_c> DVBT, cioè?
<DVBT> Tipo c'erano due cose da inserire per proseguire, io ho messo windows media center v2 e un'altra che non ricordo.
<cristian_c> beh, non sei preciso
<cristian_c> comunque
<cristian_c> REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/lirc0"
<cristian_c> va cambiato con:
<cristian_c> visto che H: Handlers=kbd event23
<DVBT> Con cosa lo cambio?
<cristian_c> REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/input/event23"
<DVBT> Fatto chiudo kate?
<cristian_c> DVBT, salva il file
<DVBT> Salvato
<cristian_c> anzi, cambia anche:
<cristian_c> REMOTE_DRIVER=""
<cristian_c> in:
<cristian_c> REMOTE_DRIVER="devinput"
<cristian_c> DVBT, poi salva
<DVBT> Fatto
<cristian_c> chiudi kate
<DVBT> cristian_c:  ho anche dei problemi durante la visualizzazzione dei filmati compresa la tv, mi appare un fastidioso tremolio (tipo righe) a trequarti dello schermo (TV)
<cristian_c> non ho idea
<DVBT> Driver ho gli nvidia 331
<cristian_c> DVBT, passiamo al secondo punto
<DVBT> OK
<cristian_c> DVBT, irrecord -H dev/input -f -d /dev/input/event23 ~/lircd.conf
<DVBT> Copio qui le tre righe?
<cristian_c> DVBT, su pastebin
<DVBT> Ok
<DVBT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7290854/
<cristian_c> DVBT, hai provato con sudo?
<cristian_c> DVBT, posta anche il comando
<DVBT> Spe
<MatteoMa> Ciao, volevo installare ubuntu touch sul mio Lg L5. Ho seguito la guida trovata qui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install fino a fare il backup dei dati. Il mio telefono ha già il bootloader sbloccato. Ora devo solo dare questo comando (ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap) e lasciare andare il processo e dopo ho ubuntu o prima faccio un wipe di tutto?
<DVBT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7290874/
<cristian_c> DVBT, ok, ora seguimi
<DVBT> Si
<cristian_c> DVBT, dopo aver premuto invio, punta il telecomando in direzione della avermedia e tieni schiacciato un tasto del telecomandpo
<cristian_c> *telecomando
<cristian_c> DVBT, non rilasciare il tasto
<DVBT> asd spetta che riprovo
<cristian_c> mentre i puntini vengono stampati
<cristian_c> DVBT, ?
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> MatteoMa, non hai letto bene la pagina
<cristian_c> Target devices
<cristian_c> MatteoMa, non risulta lg nella lista
<DVBT> sto premendo e continua as scrvere dei puntini sul terminale
<cristian_c> DVBT, infatti leggi cosa ho scritto sopra
<cristian_c> non rilasciare il tasto quando scrive i puntini
<DVBT> Dice gap not found, cant' continue
<cristian_c> ?
<DVBT> Press RETURN to continue.   Hold down an arbitrary button. ...........................................................irrecord: gap not found, can't continue irrecord: closing '/dev/input/event23'
<DVBT> Dice questo..
<cristian_c> ho letto
<DVBT> Beh almeno lo vede visto che fa i puntini
<cristian_c> DVBT, credo tu debba ripristinare il file .conf
<cristian_c> /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<DVBT> Uhmmm e come? :D
<cristian_c> REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/lirc0"
<cristian_c> DVBT, riapri il file con kate
<cristian_c> e ripristini la stringa
<cristian_c> e salvi
<cristian_c> invece di:
<DVBT> Solo quella?
<cristian_c> REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/input/event23"
<cristian_c> DVBT, sì
<cristian_c> rimetti /dev/lirc0
<DVBT> Fatto
<DVBT> sto ripetendo la procedura....
<DVBT> Mi da lo stesso errore....
<cristian_c> DVBT, cioè?
<cristian_c> DVBT, quale procedura?
<DVBT> Ho modificato il file di kate, poi ho dato il comando che dopo aver premuto return devi cliccare un tasto del telecomando.
<cristian_c> DVBT, quale comando?
<cristian_c> postalo
<DVBT> irrecord -H dev/input -f -d /dev/input/event23 ~/lircd.conf
<DVBT> asd forse c'è da sostituire event23?
<cristian_c> DVBT, perché questo?
<cristian_c> e non solo
<cristian_c> DVBT, comunque, non ho trovato tanto sul web
<cristian_c> DVBT, che cosa ti hanno risposto sul forum?
<DVBT> Eh manco io
<DVBT> Non sono sul forum ma mi iscriverò :)
<cristian_c> DVBT, la procedura è più o meno quella che ti ho indicato
<cristian_c> quindi sarebbe da capire l'intoppo
<DVBT> Senti ma per il problema delle righe mentre guardo un qualsiasi video?
<cristian_c> ma dovresti essere più preciso su tutto quello che hai fatto
<cristian_c> DVBT, non saprei da cosa dipende
<cristian_c> ma riguardo il dvb-t?
<DVBT> Si hai ragione ci proverò
<cristian_c> DVBT, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LircHowto
<DVBT> No in generale ma questo da sempre mi succede ogni qualvolta guardo un video a circa trequarti dello schermo appaiono delle fastidiose riche, nel senso che l'immagine tipo trema
<DVBT> righe*
<DVBT> E dire che ho un pc abbastanza potente non dovrebbe farlo.
<cristian_c> DVBT, stesso problema in live?
<cristian_c> !irda
<ubot-it> infrarosso is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili
<DVBT> In live intendi videochiamate o video in streaming?
<DVBT> Per ora ho provato a disabilitare gli effetti desktop ...
<cristian_c> DVBT, no, sulla modalità live di kubuntu
<DVBT> Ahhh non ho provato e non so neanche come si fa ad andare in live
<DVBT> Ho provato a vedere in rete ma non trovo mai niente :(
<cristian_c> DVBT, scusa, e come hai fatto a installare?
<cristian_c> DVBT, devi cercare nel wiki
<cristian_c> non tanto in rete
<DVBT> aahhh ho capito
<DVBT> non ho provato la live
<DVBT> ho installato direttamente
<cristian_c> DVBT, prova i video in live
<cristian_c> motivo in più per provare
<DVBT> Senza i drier nvidia?
<DVBT> driver*
<cristian_c> DVBT, così com'è
<DVBT> Vabè allora devo riavviare a dopo :D e grazie di tutto per ora.
<cristian_c> DVBT, mi dispiace per il telecomando, ma dovresti scrivere dettagli sul forum
<DVBT> Di sicuro lo farò
<Sagitt> salve ragazzi ho un problema con il nuovo ubuntu server 14.04
<Sagitt> lo installo come ho sempre fatto con gli altri, sudo su, passwd, la inserisco
<DVBT> A dopo
<Sagitt> da terminale a schermo riesco a fare il login, se provo tramite ssh root@ip mi da permesso negato, stesso sftp
<Sagitt> cosa può essere?
<cristian_c> Sagitt, non si capisce molto
<cristian_c> speiga cos'hai fatto  e cosa devi fare
<cristian_c> *spiega
<Sagitt> bhe c'è poco da capire vorrei accedere via ssh al mio server con il classico comando ssh root@ip, o sftp
<Sagitt> e non riesco ad accederci, semplicemente installando il server e impsotando la password al root tramite passwd
<cristian_c> Sagitt, hai installato ssh lato server?
<Sagitt> certo
<Sagitt> se faccio ssh user@ip va
<Sagitt> root no
<cristian_c> Sagitt, che cosa intendi con 'la password al root'?
<Sagitt> accedo come utente, sudo su, passwd
<Sagitt> come ho sempre fatto
<cristian_c> Sagitt, quindi accedi via ssh con l'utente
<Sagitt> riesco ad accedere con l'utente
<Sagitt> ma non con il root
<cristian_c> Sagitt, l'utente del client?
<Sagitt> ti faccio uno screen facciamo prima
<cristian_c> lol
<Sagitt> http://cl.ly/image/0O0F2i2a0M06
<DVBT> Riciao adesso sono da live
<Sagitt> cristian_c: adesso comprendi?
<cristian_c> Sagitt, qual è il problema di accedere come utente?
<DVBT> Ma non mi fa accedere all hd dove ci sono i dvx ma solo a quello degli mkv che dragonplayer non legge >*
<Sagitt> cristian_c: che ho tutto preimpostato come accesso root
<cristian_c> DVBT, spiegati meglio
<Sagitt> e non capisco perchè non posso accedere come root come ho sempre fatto dai primi ubuntu
<cristian_c> Sagitt, non va bene sudo su?
<Sagitt> no ho gli accessi già creati come root
<Sagitt> su mille dispositibi
<cristian_c> oppure dando permessi all'utente
<DVBT> In pratica non mi monta tutti gli hd
<DVBT> da live
<cristian_c> ai vari gruppi
<Sagitt> si ma cristian_c ho capito cosa intendi, ma perchè non posso accedere come root
<Sagitt> è una cosa che deve funzionare a prescindere
<Giammy> Ciao e auguri a tutti!
<Sagitt> è sempre andata fino all'ultimo ubuntu non ha un senso logico che adesso non vada!
<cristian_c> DVBT, spiegati ancora meglio :P
<cristian_c> !dettagli | DVBT
<ubot-it> DVBT: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<DVBT> ahahahha ok Adesso sono con la live di kubuntu 14.04, ho 4 hd nel pc uno solo per gli mkv l-altro dove metto i file scarticati, uno per windows e uno per linux kubuntu comunque installo vlc e poi ti dico.
<DVBT> scusa ma ho messo la live in inglese asd
<cristian_c> DVBT, nel senso, cosa accade quando provi a montare il filesystem nel file manager?
<cristian_c> dolphin
<Sagitt> cristian_c: risolto
<Sagitt> :)
<DVBT> Esce una scritta rossa e dice cose tipo questa  Error mounting /dev/sdc1 at /media/kubuntu/LG_MHDD: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=999,gid=999,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdc1" "/media/kubuntu/LG_MHDD"'
<DVBT> Comunque ho appena provato a far partire avatar mkv da live e niente righe fastidiose soluzioni_
<cristian_c> DVBT, dischi esterni?
<DVBT> Mi monta solo il disco esterno
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> DVBT, quali tipi di file apre correttamente?
<cristian_c> e quali no?
<cristian_c> DVBT, apri un terminale
<DVBT> I file gli apre tutti, il problema sta nella visualizzazione degli stessi
<cristian_c> DVBT, digita: sudo fdisk -l && dmesg | tail
<DVBT> Sono sempre da live eh
<DVBT> ok
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> DVBT, quali tipi di file apre correttamente?
<cristian_c> DVBT, problema solo con vlc?
<DVBT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7291177/
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<cristian_c> con winz
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sdb: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<DVBT> Allora il problema e sia con kaffeine che uso per guardare esclusivamente la tv e anche con dragon player che non utilizzer; in futuro ma non ho ancora installato un altro player.
<cristian_c> con ubuntu
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sdc: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sdd: 16.2 GB, 16173236224 bytes
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sde: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
<cristian_c> DVBT, di vederli , li vede tutti
<DVBT> Sisi li vede ma alcuni non li apre sempre da live eh
<cristian_c> DVBT, quindi problema sia con vlc che con dragon player?
<cristian_c> DVBT, prova a montare un disco
<cristian_c> DVBT, e poi digita: dmesg | tail
<DVBT> Allora non da live il problema e sia con kaffeine mentre guardo la tv sia con dragon player con i film in qualsiasi formato,
<cristian_c> o meglio: sudo mount -a
<cristian_c> DVBT, dico da live
<DVBT> Da live il video almeno quello di avatar si vede bene con vlc
<DVBT> Non capisco il perch[
<cristian_c> DVBT, ok, avevo letto male
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> DVBT, avevo capito che da live il problema si ripresentava
<DVBT> Si ormai son 2 ore che ti rompo >D
<cristian_c> DVBT, dragon player in live come va?
<DVBT> Dragon player in live non apre gli mkv e sono gli unici file ai quali per ora riesco ad accedere
<DVBT> Comunque avevo intenzione di installare smplayer per i video
<cristian_c> DVBT, io proverei a montare le partizioni
<DVBT> Ora la domanda [ perch[ da live vanno bene senza uno straccio di driver
<cristian_c> DVBT, che cosa?
<DVBT> Vanno bene i video cioe si vedono bene senza tremolii righe ecc
<cristian_c> DVBT, perché forse hai fatto qualcosa di strano nella kubuntu installata
<cristian_c> ipotesi
<DVBT> Per esempio avatar non da live lo vedo male, mentre da live lo vedo bene perche
<cristian_c> può essere che hai pacioccato
<DVBT> Credo che lo stesso identico problema sia con kaffeine e la televisione
<DVBT> cristian_c:  credimi ho installato solo kaffeine e i driver nvidia 331 raccomandati.
<cristian_c> DVBT, allora prova con gli open
<DVBT> Provero adesso rientro con la kubuntu installata
<DVBT> a dopo
<zappo_>  ho installato ubuntu 14/04 chi mi da la stringa per il terminale per scaricare gli extra?
<DVBT> RRiciao
<Paolo> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con l'installazione della nuova versione di ubuntu, ovvero, creo l'usb live e si blocca subito l'installazione.
<DVBT> cristian_c: come si faceva a montare le partizioni?
<Paolo> l'usb live ho provato a crearla con diversi programmi
<DVBT> Paolo:  non ho capito bene non riesci a creare l'usb live o non riesic ad installare?
<DVBT> RIRIRIciao non riesco a montare le partizione help!
<perfinstals> Ho un problema ! avevo assegnato i tasti scorciatoia dell'audio in f11 e f12 per fare una prova benché avessi i pulsanti alza e abbassa volume ! o dopo rimesso i tasti giusti ma non funziona più ..cosa devo fare ?
<rugge_> buongiorno e di nuovo buona pasqua! ;-)
<perfinstals> Ho un problema ! avevo assegnato i tasti scorciatoia dell'audio in f11 e f12 per fare una prova benché avessi i pulsanti alza e abbassa volume ! o dopo rimesso i tasti giusti ma non funziona più ..cosa devo fare ?
<perfinstals> buona pasqua
<rugge_> stamattina ho avuto dei dei problemi e non ho potuto continuare... ci riprovo... ho dei problemi strani installando kubuntu su un mac mid-2009 qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<DVBT> rugge sai come montare le partizioni in kubuntu/ubuntu?
<DVBT> all'avvio
<rugge_> @DVBT si si... l'hard-disk era vuoto il mio problema e che in generale sia da chiavetta che una volta installato ogni tanto parte ogni tanto no
<DVBT> asd io ti stavo chiedendo come fare a montare le partizioni all'avvio visto che non so fare...
<rugge_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni
<DVBT> eeehh vabè ci riprovo...
<rugge_> anche io sono un po' avventuriero non sono un guru mi spiace
<DVBT> Grazie lo stesso :D
<Ozzyboshi> salve vorrei sapere come sia possibile che un gioco acquistato su ubuntu software center non sia piu disponibile su 14.04 e come ottenere un refund
<cristian_c> Paolo, quali programmi?
<cristian_c> DVBT, hai provato con: mount -a?
<cristian_c> rugge_, ti ho chiesto se è intel
<cristian_c> Ozzyboshi, questa non è una domanda di supporto tecnico
<DVBT> Ciao cristian_c   non fa niente, ne devo montare solo uno LG_MHDD per la precisione
<cristian_c> DVBT, ?
<cristian_c> ma hai provato?
<DVBT> oot@cloudysky-MS-7751:~# mount -a root@cloudysky-MS-7751:~#
<DVBT> fa così
<cristian_c> oot?
<DVBT> Uff nell'altra versione me le aveva montate in automatico
<DVBT> oot sorry sarebbe root
<cristian_c> DVBT, perché root?
<DVBT> cloudysky@cloudysky-MS-7751:~$ mount -a mount: è possibile solo per root cloudysky@cloudysky-MS-7751:~$
<rugge_> scusami christian_c è intel si
<cristian_c> DVBT, non riesci a montare i dischi neanche sulla kubuntu installata?
<rugge_> (senz'h scusa)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> rugge_, che problemi?
<DVBT> cristian_c:  ci sto provando proprio li uff
<cristian_c> DVBT, scusa, invece di loggare come root, utilizza sudo
<cristian_c> DVBT, poi dici che non paciocchi -,-
<cristian_c> !sudo | DVBT
<ubot-it> DVBT: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<rugge_> allora il problema è che non parte delle volte rimane nero lo schermo... poi magari lo riavvio e parte SIA la live da chiavetta sia quando l'ho installata
<DVBT> dSicuramente paciocco
<cristian_c> rugge_, non ho capito, non parte la live da usb o non parte ubuntu da hard disk?
<cristian_c> DVBT, lol
<DVBT> Non so cosa sto facendo mi dici la procedura
<cristian_c> DVBT, prima di tutto, sloggati da root
<cristian_c> exit
<DVBT> ho chiuso il terminale...
<rugge_> tutti e due... e quello il problema...è lo stesso problema in tutti e due i casi...
<cristian_c> DVBT, lol
<cristian_c> riapri
<DVBT> Yes
<DVBT> Abbi pazienza eh...
<cristian_c> rugge_, solo con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> rugge_, o anche con mac os x?
<DVBT> Ci sono
<cristian_c> DVBT, sei loggato come root?
<DVBT> No
<cristian_c> DVBT, mount -a
<rugge_> no no... solo con Ubuntu...avevo un problema simile con le vecchie versioni e qui in chat mi avevano fatto selezionare tipo x-server prima dell'installazione... (che ora non trovo)...
<cristian_c> e pastebin
<DVBT> cloudysky@cloudysky-MS-7751:~$ mount -a mount: è possibile solo per root
<cristian_c> rugge_, spiegati meglio
<DVBT> senza pastebin mi dic sempre così
<cristian_c> DVBT, sudo mount -a
<jester-> 'ngiorno & buona pasqua
<DVBT> mi chiede la pass la metto?
<cristian_c> ovvio
<DVBT> cristian_c:  non dice niente :(
<DVBT> Ciao jester-  buona pasqua anche a te
<rugge_> allora l'anno scorso non riuscivo a installare ubuntu su questo mac... allora in chat qualcuno mi aveva detto dal menu che appariva di selezionare un'opzione prima di far partire la live o l'installazione... penso ci siano dei problemi di compatibilità con la scheda grafica
<cristian_c> DVBT, mi viene il sospetto
<cristian_c> DVBT, che loggandoti come root hai pacioccato con i permessi ai dischi
<DVBT> Che faccio riavvio
<cristian_c> rugge_, ok, quale opzione?
<cristian_c> DVBT, non è questo
<cristian_c> DVBT, può darsi che tu abbia cambiato i permessi dei dischi
<cristian_c> e che per questo motivo tu non riesca a montarli
<xchan> ciao
<DVBT> Su kubuntu c'è un tool grafico io ho provato con quello all'inizio ma non funziona... lo disabilito?
<rugge_> e non ricordo... perché ora non parte lo stesso layout parte il grub
<cristian_c> DVBT, quale tool?
<jester-> !macbook | rugge_
<ubot-it> rugge_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<cristian_c> !mac
<ubot-it> Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<DVBT> Nelle impostazioni di sistema c'è "dispositivi rimovibili", li puoi abilitare il montaggio all'avvio non è che sia quello?
<cristian_c> DVBT, perché all'avvio
<cristian_c> ?
<DVBT> Ops montaggio automatico all'accesso...
<cristian_c> DVBT, ma sdc a cosa si riferiva?
<cristian_c> rugge_, hai provato con nomodeset?
<DVBT> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs
<DVBT> stavo seguendo questa guida
<rugge_> ok.. tipo ora alla 4a volta il live su chiavetta è partito le prime tre no... e se lo installo capita lo stesso
<DVBT> ho dato questo comando sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> rugge_, fai il test con il parametro
<jester-> rugge_: macbook recente?
<rugge_> no 2009
<DVBT> Poi mi son fermato perchè i miei due neuroni stavano bollendo
<jester-> rugge_: hai visto se c'è il tuo modello sulle guide wiki?
<jester-> !macbook
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<rugge_> ora guardo... grazie mille
<DVBT> uff non vengo mai fuori da niente
<DVBT> Non è che devo andare nel bios e togliere tipo il fast boot nel caso fosse abilitato?
<shadow91> ciao  ho  un grosso  problema : in  pratica  nel mentre  mi  stavo  vedendo  un  video  a  schermo intero  su  youtube   ubuntu  e' andato in  crash
<jester-> shadow91: quindi?
<DVBT> Vabè ci provo poi rientro per la quaantesima volta :D
<rugge_> 5.3... ma non sono sicuro..
<DVBT> quarantesima*
<rugge_> che ci sia una soluzione li
<shadow91> jester-:  ho  riavviato  con  il  tasto  power   ma  dopo  non  riusciva  ad andare  come  al  solito
<jester-> shadow91: e come andava
<shadow91> jester-:   cioe'  alla  schermata  del  login
<shadow91> jester-:   solo  una  schermata   viola
<jester-> andava su un'altra schermata?
<shadow91> mi  da
<shadow91> no  invece  della  schermata  del  login  mi  da  un  schermata  viola
<jester-> shadow91: tipo winzoz quando si incazza?
<shadow91> hai  presente  quella  prima  ke  appare  prima  della  scritta  ubuntu  con  i  pallini
<jester-> !ripristino | shadow91 direi che è proprio il caso
<ubot-it> shadow91 direi che è proprio il caso: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<shadow91> e  poi  cosa  devo  fare?
<jester-> seguire la guida
<jester-> e torna nuovo
<DVBT> rieccomi ancora niente :(
<cristian_c> DVBT, ti avevo fatto una domanda
<cristian_c> a cui non hai risposto
<DVBT> Scusa puoi ripostarmela?
<rugge_> ragazzi ho trovato l'opzione che mi faceva avviare l'installazione era nelle opzioni "nomodeset"
<rugge_> solo che con il nuovo non la trovo più
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> DVBT, ma sdc a cosa si riferiva?
<DVBT> cristian_c:  credo all'hd dopo aver dato il comando sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> rugge_: va modificato un file per renderlo permanente
<cristian_c> DVBT, ok, ma quale hard disk
<cristian_c> ne hai 5
<cristian_c> *?
<jester-> e la madona
<rugge_> ok... mi puoi dare dettagli per caso?
<DVBT> E' un hard disk da 500 Gb
<DVBT> Quello di windows non mi interessa per ora.
<jester-> rugge_: in /etc/default/grub va aggiunto alla stringa: "quiet splash nomodeset" . salvare e dare sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> DVBT, è un hard disk interno?
<DVBT> questo è l'errore : Si è verificato un errore durante l'accesso a «LG_MHDD», il sistema ha restituito: The requested operation has failed: Error mounting /dev/sdc1 at /media/cloudysky/LG_MHDD: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdc1" "/media/cloudysky/LG_MHDD"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata ke
<cristian_c> DVBT, non è legato a winz in alcun modo?
<DVBT> cristian_c:  ho un disco solido 120 Gb con windows, uno da 500 per i dati, un altro da 120 per kubuntu e uno esterno da 1 tera per gli mkv
<rugge_> ora sto installando ubuntu... appena avvio provo... grazie mille per l'aiuto cmq
<DVBT> Nel 500 Gb ci sono installati un paio di giochi ma non credo che sia quello il problema...
<romoloo> salve
<jester-> !ciao | romoloo
<ubot-it> romoloo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<romoloo> grazie, mi sono connesso per cercare di rislovere un problema appena riscontrato con la mia istallazione di ubutnu 14.04
<romoloo> praticamente ho creato una partizione e ho installato ubuntu, mi dice che è tutto a posto e mi fa togliere il disco e riavviare il computer
<Paolo> Salve, non riesco a installare ubuntu 14.04, non mi parte l'installazione
<romoloo> solo che al riavvio sembra esserci solo windows
<Paolo> non capisco perchè
<jester-> romoloo: pc con uefi?
<Paolo> sul pc è già presente ubuntu 12.04
<romoloo> mmm non saprei
<jester-> Paolo: usb o cd fatti male o non setti avvio da usb o cd
<Paolo> il boot è ok
<Paolo> l'usb parte
<cristian_c> Paolo, ti avevo domandato con quali programmi
<jester-> Paolo: perchè non hai avanzato la 12.04
<Paolo> si può avanzare direttamente?
<DVBT> cristian_c:  ti viene in mente qualcosa?
<jester-> Paolo: se non carica la live il problema quelli sopra descritti sono
<jester-> Paolo: certo, avanzamanto lts to lts
<Paolo> si fa da terminale?
<jester-> si fa da gestore aggiornamenti sempre che non hai cannibalizzato con i ppa
<Paolo> ok
<Paolo> non ho cannibalizzato
<jester-> allora fai da gestore
<romoloo> dicevo
<Paolo> provo subito
<jester-> !uefi | romoloo
<ubot-it> romoloo: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<romoloo> o il computer non riconosce il SO oppure c'è una specie di boot forzato che prende solo windows
<jester-> verifica
<jester-> romoloo: devi togliere secure boot e poi seguire la guida per il recupero del boot loader
<Paolo> ma dove lo trovo l'aggiornamento?
<Giammy> Giorno e auguri a tutti
<jester-> Paolo: ma lo leggi quello che ti si scrive?
<jester-> Giammy: aiò e pure a te
<Giammy> qualcuno sa perche non riesco a sentire l'audio su kubuntu?
<Paolo> sono sul gestore aggiornamenti
<romoloo> si, avevo già visto questa cosa, ma la cosa strana è che io prima usavo la una vecchia edizione di ubuntu inseme a windows e funzionava benissimo, poi l'ho tolta e ho lasciato solo windows 7 e adesso ho reinstallato ubuntu 14.04 sempreaffiancato
<jester-> Paolo: ricarica che dovrebbe apparire l'avanzamento
<Paolo> ma lo dovrei trovare come aggiornamento consigliato o importante?
<romoloo> quindi immagino che se prima lo prendesse dovrebbe farlo anche ora
<DVBT> Giammy:  vai nelle impostazioni di sistema-multimedia e verifica di avere impostato tutto correttamente
<DVBT> Almeno io ho fatto così
<jester-> Paolo: iin alto appare esegui avanzamento di solito
<Paolo> on c'è
<Giammy> si,gia fatto ho seguito anche alcune guide online ma non riesco a sentire l audio, kubuntu riconosce l hdmi nelle impostazioni ma non si sente
<jester-> Paolo: il che è strano assai, fai verifica aggiornamenti
<jester-> Giammy: installa pavucontro e setta con quello
<Giammy> non so se puo servire ma ho Kubuntu 14.04
<Paolo> niente, neanche dopo il verifica aggiornamenti
<Giammy> e una scheda video nvidia
<Giammy> adeso provo
<DVBT> jester-:  hai idea di come montare un HD?
<DVBT> Ho scritto tutto sopra.
<jester-> DVBT: se non è mignotte si montano le partizioni in esso contenute o a mano o dal filemanager
<jester-> DVBT: ho visto che hai hd belli vecchi
<DVBT> Si un paio, uno è un disco solido ma per windows
<jester-> se hanno settori danneggiati li puoi usare come fermacarte
<DVBT> jester-: con la 13.10 me le ha montate dassolo senza far nulla non capisco perchè in questa non lo fa.
<jester-> sudo mount /dev/sdxx /mnt per eesmpio
<jester-> DVBT: farei un bel ripristiono
<DVBT> Cioè?
<jester-> qualcosa sarà andato storto avanzando o installando
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<DVBT> Ho installato tutto da nuovo per pastrocchiare il meno possibile
<jester-> DVBT: e controlla md5sum della iso scaricata
<jester-> se la iso ha errori perdi solo tempo
<Paolo> io non risco a trovare questo avanzamento di versione
<jester-> Paolo:  sudo update-manager -d
<Giammy> jester, una volta installato pulseaudio come lo configuro?
<jester-> Giammy: pavucontrol
<jester-> che è la gui di pulse
<romoloo> nessuno ha qualche consiglio?
<jester-> Giammy: attacchi un video youtubbo le apri e fai
<Giammy> okok fatto, ma perche con il gestore audio di default non andava?
<jester-> romoloo: leggere e seguire la guida no?
<jester-> Giammy: perchè non ha per primo il device giusto in uscita
<Paolo> ok, ora mi propone l'aggiornamento a 12.10
<romoloo> si l'ho fatto e ho anche risposto
<Paolo> avanzo a 12.10?
<jester-> romoloo: hai gia scricato sercure remix etc etc?
<Giammy> Grazie Jester
<DVBT> jester il mio sistema non è danneggiato amenochè non si sia danneggiato tutto negli ultimi due giorni nei quali non ho usato il pc. Devo solo montare un HD quali sono i comandi? Grazie.
<jester-> Paolo: con update-manager -d?
<Paolo> si
<jester-> Paolo: con update-manager -c  -d
<Paolo> sempre a 12.10
<jester-> DVBT: eddai controlla il sum e rripristna
<jester-> !avanzamento | Paolo
<ubot-it> Paolo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<Paolo> che faccio?
<romoloo> come ti ho detto non ho il secure boot, perchè prima avevo un' altra versione di ubuntu che riconosceva senza che smanettassi nulla
<jester-> Paolo: segui la guida
<jester-> romoloo: e 4 recupero boot loader
<DVBT> Vabè provo
<jester-> se è installato e non vedi grub
<jester-> ma vi siete messi daccordo?
<liuk> buona pasqua a tutti
<jester-> anche attia
<liuk> siciliano
<liuk> ?
<jester-> lombaddo
<liuk> iò puro
<liuk> lombaddo
<liuk> c6?
<jester-> cu fu
<romoloo> ao frate scusa ma non ho capito, ho ricontrollato e sono sicuro di non avere uefi, mo che devo fare?
<romoloo> la guida che mi hai mandato è per disattivare il secure boot
<jester-> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> segui ripsristino
<liuk> allora ho bisogno di un consiglio
<jester-> romoloo: la guida se ti sforzi di leggerla ha un capitolo: ripristiono del boot loader
<liuk> ho provato ubuntu 14.04 per scappare da win8 ma io non lo trovo affatto stabile come dicono tutti
<jester-> se sei sicuro di non avere uefi segui la seconda linkata
<jester-> liuk: installata?
<liuk> ???
<jester-> liuk: come l'hai provata
<liuk> si installata
<jester-> liuk: cosa fa per essere instabile
<liuk> appena installato dopo un po non si vedeva più unity
<liuk> poi non so come l'ho ripristinato
<liuk> poi sparito ubuntu software centre
<jester-> liuk: e magari ti sei segato winz8
<liuk> poi sparito il terminale
<liuk> no era un altro HD
<jester-> liuk: pare che hai un hw non tanto linux digeribile
<liuk> che devo fare per capirlo?
<jester-> liuk: prova lubuntu
<liuk> sto provando a scaricare xubuntu
<liuk> che dici?
<liuk> meglio o peggio?
<jester-> che non costa niente
<jester-> e controlla di non avere un h con serttori danneggiati
<jester-> hd*
<liuk> potrebbero essere i settori danneggiati?
<jester-> certo
<jester-> va fuori di testa
<liuk> appunto
<jester-> liuk: da live va bene?
<liuk> mi sai indicare un software per controllare se ho dei settori danneggiati?
<liuk> sono un po nuovo su linux
<liuk> cosa vuol dire da live?
<jester-> liuk: se ext4 lo si fa da live con sudo fsck -c /dev/sdxx
<jester-> !live
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<jester-> !cdlive
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cdlive'
<jester-> liuk: da prova ubuntu senza isntallare
<liuk> ah ok, non so l'ho installato direttamente su un HD che non uso
<liuk> adesso sto provando xubuntu su Virtual Box
<liuk> graficamente sembra più carino
<liuk> sudo fsck -c /dev/sdxx lo devo scrivere nel terminale?
<jester-> si ma vbox che fai e xx = lettera numero della partizione da scannare
<romoloo> come avvio il termianle d alive cd?
<alfred> ciao, e buona pasqua. vorrei chiedervi se effettuo l'avanzamento a 14.10 (da 13.04) devo risettare tutte le impostazioni che ho settato fino ad ora relativamente ad esempio a stampante/scanner, lettore multimediale, ecc? grazie.
<kman> ragazzi un saluto, vorrei qualche dritta su come partizionare il mio HD e installarci un Loader tipo grub o altro. al momento ho Ubuntu installato in windows e vi accedo tramite wubi.. cosi mi pare si chiama. con quale programma dovrei iniziare a fare verifiche sulle varie partizioni x poi iniziare a partizionarlo?
<PunkOdissey> salve a tutti!
<PunkOdissey> avrei un problema.. ho aggiornato alla versione 14 xubuntu da quanto ho aggiornato non compare più l'icona della rete nella barra sopra ... come posso fare per farla riapparire?
<PunkOdissey> putroppo in rete non ho trovato ancora la soluzione
<kman> gia provai a partizionarlo e feci qualcosina ma non ci capisco molto e non vorrei fare pasticci
<kman> Punk prova a cliccare col tasto desrtro del mouse sulle zone interessate e ti dovrebbero comparire schermate x le modifiche
<PunkOdissey> si già fatto
<PunkOdissey> ma non è presente l'applett che fa comparire quell'iconma
<PunkOdissey> icona
<kman> nn sono esperto purtroppo
<puzzola> ciao a tutti,,,mi ricordate per piacere, come si toglie la password dopo che il comp va in ibernazione???
<krabador> puzzola, va in impostazioni ----- energia
<puzzola> krabador fatto grazie
<lanzoni> Ho aggiornato ubuntu e non parte più nessun programma. c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<jester-> lanzoni: da a?
<lanzoni> non capisco...ho bisogno che qualcuno mi aiuto, chiunque sia
<jester-> lanzoni: aggiornato da da che versione e come
<lanzoni> la versione precendente non la so, la uso da circa 1 anno, l'aggiornamento è 14.1 ed è stato fatto da internet
<jester-> lanzoni: il terminale si apre?
<lanzoni> il pc si accende ma da questa scritta "error grub term highlight color" not found grub rrescue
<jester-> lanzoni: hai piu di un hd nel pc?
<lanzoni> no solo l'hd interno
<jester-> lanzoni: sai se hai uefi?
<lanzoni> no
<lanzoni> non ce l'ho
<jester-> lanzoni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> lanzoni: avevi per caso pacioccato grub cambiando immagine e palle varie?
<lanzoni> no ho fattro solo la cazzata di scaricarlo
<jester-> lanzoni: cosa
<lanzoni> l'aggiornamento
<lanzoni> se non lo facevo ora non stavo nei guai
<jester-> bè di solito va a buon fine. segui la guida per il ripristino
<lanzoni> grazie ci provo, sei stato molto gentile
<saltabecca> ciao a tutti,auguroni
<Delta_> salve
<Delta_> ho bisogno di aiuto
<Delta_> salve
<naxil> se te ne vai
<naxil> come ti aiutiamo?
<krabador> naxil, tu come lo avresti aiutato ?
<naxil> no dico.. a chiesto che aveva bisogno di aiuto e se n'e' andato
<naxil> bo.. se eara qualcosa di semplice.. lo potevo aiutare
<jester-> non siete abbastanza veloci
<krabador> naxil, intenedevo, con la maglietta di ubuntu?
<naxil> maglietta?
<naxil> io ho letto solo due frasi
<naxil> ciao, ho un problema e poi closed
<lv5> salve a tutti problemi e buona pasqua
<lv5> qualcuno in grado di aiutarmi
<krabador> lv5, salve a tutti problemi?
<krabador> !qualcuno | lv5
<ubot-it> lv5: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<lv5> yes can dont
<lv5> scusate volevo far buon prodo
<lv5> ho un problema
<Weeee> buona sera :)
<lv5> ho una versione di lubuntu adesso ho già scaricato la versione studio vorrei installarla da boot quali passaggi devo utilizzare
<lv5> grazie
<krabador> lv5, segui la procedura di installazione normale, che hai seguito per installare l'altra versione di ubuntu
<krabador> lv5, pc fisso o notebook?
<lv5> eh grazie ma da prima in questa macchina avevo xp
<lv5> II
<Weeee> ciao jester-
<krabador> lv5, puoi rispondere in italiano?
<Weeee> ho ancora problemi con scheda wireless... :(
<lv5> si scusami ho un notebook
<lv5> e un netbook
<lv5> li ho entrambi
<lv5> faccio differenza a capire quale dei due sia il net e l'altro il note
<krabador> lv5, e dove devi installare questa ubuntu studio?
<lv5> n 130 samsung
<Weeee> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<krabador> lv5, ed è qui dentro che c'è la versione di lubuntu già installata?
<lv5> si
<lv5> in entrambe le macchine utilizzo lubuntu
<lv5> l'altro è un acer aspire 57202
<krabador> lv5, se hai spazio a sufficienza, durante la procedura di installazione dovrsti avere l'opzione di affiancare all'altra lubuntu, se no,  crea una partizione a mano, di una ventina di gigabytes, fai partire il supporto di installazione di ubuntu studio, e nel punto dove ti verrà chiesto dove installare, selezioni "altro" , selezioni la partizione creata, settando " / " come punto di mount, e vai avanti
<gigirock> ue amiconi ma come si mettono le icone nel launcher nella 1404 ?
<gigirock> c'e' una guida o un doc ?
<gigirock> !launcher
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'launcher'
<krabador> gigirock, le icone di programmi installati nel sistema, le metti trascinando nella barra le icone che trovi nella dash
<gigirock> krabador, ottimo ma io voglio per esempio mettere una icona di un .sh che lancio 10 volte al gg
<Weeee> raga scusate
<Weeee> ho questa scheda di rete
<Weeee> 14e4:4315 yes (2.6.33+) BCM4312 b/g LP (r1) wl
<jester-> gigirock: fcom non me lo fa fissare sulla barra pirla, lancia il .sh
<jester-> Weeee: hai installato il pacchetto consigliato ieri?
<Weeee> devo dare il comando sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Weeee> ???
<Weeee> jester-: sì, ma non va
<jester-> Weeee: rfkill list che dice
<Weeee> credo sia quello legacy a sto punto
<iz0fwk> ciao
<Weeee> ora dice yes
<Weeee> ma xkè l'ho tolto
<Weeee> visto che non andava
<jester-> Weeee: togli il bcmwl-kernel-source
<Weeee> in basso non ho proprio il simbolo del wifi!
<jester-> e installa il b43-fwcutter
<Weeee> credo di averlo tolto visto che non c'è + se provo a fare sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<Weeee> ok grazie, vado a collegare il cavo ethernet, provo e torno ;)
<iz0fwk> qualcuno può darmi una dritta?
<krabador> !qualcuno | iz0fwk
<ubot-it> iz0fwk: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<iz0fwk> ok, che programma posso installare su ubuntu server per monitorare apparati di video sorveglianza (dvr,nvr) che utilizzano il protocollo SNMP?
<gigirock> iz0fwk, ci sono dei programmi che fanno quel servizio ma quel protocollo non lo so se venga usato
<iz0fwk> ho visto nagios
<gigirock> http://andrewpakpahan.blogspot.it/2012/09/how-to-enable-snmp-monitoring-on-ubuntu.html | iz0fwk
<Weeee> jester-: mi collego da ipad così posso stare collegato mentro sono al pc da riparare
<Weeee> tu hai 5 min?
<iz0fwk> grazie, credo che serva per attivare  il protocollo snmp sul server per essere monitorato l gigirok
<jester-> Weeee: installa il pacchetto
<Weeee> fatto ma niente
<josepdf> Ciao a tutti
<josepdf> non riesco a installare kubuntu sul mio xps..ho un hard disk msata e un hdd...nel ssd c'è già windows... installo ubuntu come ho sempre fatto ma continua a partirmi win
<jester-> josepdf: uefi?
<josepdf> sarebbe?
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> controlla
<jester-> se si disattiva il secure boot e segui ripristino del boot loader
* fabio_cc changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Trusty Tahr: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<augustoo> Ciao sono Weeee
<fabio_cc> !ciao | augustoo
<ubot-it> augustoo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<augustoo> Ciao, grazie
<josepdf> jester...il secure boot non c'era
<josepdf> ho provato a mettere sia come prima opzione l ssd
<josepdf> sia lhdd...ma non cambia niente ubuntu non parte....poi ho provato a fare lo stesso con legacy
<Fastpilot> sera
<krabador> Fastpilot, salve
<Fastpilot> sono "acerbo" di questo s.o. ma lo trovo interessantissimo ma non ci capisco un acca Ho installato la versione di lubuntu su un vecchio notebook vaio. Purtoppo spesso si verificano delle scariche sull altoparlante sinistro come se venisse applicata direttamente una tensione fissa.
<Fastpilot> ho cercato anche nel forum ma ho trovato problemi analoghi ma nn lo stesso
<jester-> eh il nonno si lamenta
<jester-> Fastpilot: abbassandp il volume?
<pinguinaccio> salve come faccio a cambiare desktop grafico cioè mi spiego da gnome a kde???
<pinguinaccio> sulle impostazioni on trovo nessuna voce a riguardo
<jester-> pinguinaccio: spiega meglio
<jester-> gnome e kde sono due DE diversi
<krabador> pinguinaccio, con ubuntu, puoi installare l'ambiente grafico che vorresti usare, e sceglierlo poi alla schermata di login
<pinguinaccio> appunto nella versione base di ubuntu usa gnome io vorrei cambiarlo
<nino> salve gente, buona Pasqua a tutti
<jester-> pinguinaccio: usa unity
<krabador> pinguinaccio, nella versione base usa unity
<nino> usa mate
<pinguinaccio> scusate l ignoranza cosè uniti-.-'
<pinguinaccio> o mate:-(
<jester-> pinguinaccio: per avere kakkade sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ma avrai i menu un po mischiati
<nino> brevemente le interfacce utente! icone ecc
<jester-> pinguinaccio: è l'ambiente con la barra a sinistra
<pinguinaccio> ecco grazie ..per le spiegazioni ma ste stringhe le devo mettere da terminale?
<nino> yes
<krabador> nino, mate?
<jester-> pinguinaccio: e dove se no
<Fastpilot> non se ne va nemmeno con il mute...al limite si riduce di frequenza
<jester-> a pensarle solo non fungono
<nino> io li ho provati tutti, il mate funziona bene ed ha una bella interfaccia
<pinguinaccio> eheh speriamo che funzioni
<nino> credo provenga da mint!
<jester-> pinguinaccio: poi scegli alla finestra di login
<nino> forse
<pinguinaccio> provo mi richiede la pass inserisco ma non riconosce la tastiera-.-' maledetta ignioranza
<krabador> pinguinaccio, "non riconosce la tastiera" ?
<jester-> pinguinaccio: non te la fa vedere ma la scrive
<jester-> come se fosse la prima volta che vieni qui
<pinguinaccio> cie se faccio compia incolla sul terminale mi da...ma la pass non me la fa digitare
<jester-> madu
<pinguinaccio> non la scrive propio
<jester-> pinguinaccio: scrivila anche se non la vedi e dai enter
<nino> ho da farvi una domandina sui proxy, ne vorrei tirar su uno solo per le porte web 80 8080 ecc!
<pinguinaccio> ok
<krabador> pinguinaccio, nel terminale, la password non viene fatta visualizzare , per motivi di sicurezza
<krabador> !chat | nino
<ubot-it> nino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nino> kk passo! ancora auguri
<pinguinaccio> wow ,va delux sta scaricando
<pinguinaccio> mille grazie e scusate
<pinguinaccio> dicevi poi da login mi da le opzioni da scegliere?
<pinguinaccio> esistono solo gnome e kde oppure altre interfaccie?
<pinguinaccio> krabador
<pinguinaccio> promesso poi non vi stresso più
<pinguinaccio> :-)
<krabador> ci sono xfce
<krabador> lxde
<krabador> che puoi ufficialmente installare in ubuntu , tramite i repositories ufficiali
<krabador> e che sono gli ambienti grafici di xubuntu e lubuntu
<laura___> ciao a tutti ho un problema con il brub dopo l'aggiornamento
<krabador> !grub | laura___
<ubot-it> laura___: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> prova il ripristino
<laura___> *grub ho provato a scaricare il programmino grub ripair ma senza successo
<laura___> grazie krabador ... stavo provando a seguire quella guida
<nino> se puoi installa lilo cosi risolvi e non ci pensi piu!
<laura___> solo che nell'harddis ho anche windows8 e mi crea un pò di problemi
<laura___> *hard disk
<krabador> nino, attieniti a consigli inerenti alle guide ufficiali
<pinguinaccio> grazie buona pasqua a tutti e scusate..usavo mandriva anni fà poi pc nuovo ecc..
<krabador> pinguinaccio, auguri
<pinguinaccio> grazie buona serata tornerò presto a rompervi ancora^-^
<Fastpilot> dove trovo il terminale su lubuntu?
<laura___> nino ho installato lilo ma non lo trovo
<krabador> Fastpilot, ctrl alt t
<Fastpilot> grazie...come mai non trova il comando:sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf?
<krabador> Fastpilot, cosa stai facendo?
<Fastpilot> su lubuntu cerco di modificare il funzionamento della scheda audio
<krabador> Fastpilot, in lubuntu non c'è gedit
<Fastpilot> ah ecco....
<krabador> Fastpilot, sudo leafpad
<Fastpilot> :-)
<axer> salve non riesco a instalare ubuntu
<pas> rieccomi ho provato a riavviare ma niete
<pas> non capisco perchè non mi installa grub repair
<Fastpilot> ho aperto il file: alsa-base conf ma non trovo la riga da modificare
<krabador> Fastpilot, ma che guida stai seguendo?
<Fastpilot> # options snd-hda-intel power_save=10 power_save_controller=N
<krabador> Fastpilot, se non rispondi alle domande, non avrai supporto.
<Fastpilot> è la guida di ubuntu
<krabador> Fastpilot, manda il link
<Fastpilot> dal forum mi manda lì
<Fastpilot> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=330495&p=2862557&hilit=scariche+su+altoparlanti#p2862557
<krabador> Fastpilot, puo' non esserci, sia per una questione di device audio differente , sia perchè dalla 9.10 sono passati 5 anni
<pas> nulla non riesco a ripristinare il grub
<pas> help me
<krabador> Fastpilot, il # , comunque, evita che venga eseguito il parametro , se non hai la linea, non hai già quel parametro, e dovresti crearne uno ad hoc
<Fastpilot> ok
<Fastpilot> vedo se riesco a trovare il prblema sul forum giusto
<pas> perchè non me lo installa sudo apt-get install boot-repair ?
<krabador> pas, incolla su pastebin e manda il link qui, del risultato del comando
<krabador> !pastebin | pa
<ubot-it> pa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !pastebin | pas
<ubot-it> pas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> pa, scusa.
<pas> dice che non trova il pacchetto
<krabador> pas, incolla su pastebin
<pas> krabador ... i E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto boot-repair laura@laura-HP-Pa
<pas> non c'è bisogno di usare pastebin
<krabador> pas, vuoi supporto e detti regole?
<krabador> pas, hai fatto il salto di versione, o l'installazione completa?
<pas> http://pastebin.com/Hnbv9VfW
<pas> hanno aggiornato il sistema ...
<pas> in questo pc c'è windows 8 ... ed è quello che crea problemi
<krabador> pas, hai disabilitato secureboot ?
<pas> si disabilitato
<krabador> Fastpilot, salva dei volumi, in alsamixer
<krabador> Fastpilot, e riavvia
<krabador> vedi se ti da poi lo stesso problema
<Fastpilot> quali volumi?
<krabador> Fastpilot, master e pcm
<krabador> Fastpilot, fa una fariazione, salva , e riavvia
<Fastpilot> ok alsamixer dove lo trovo?
<krabador> Fastpilot, apri il terminale, mandi alsamixer
<pas> krabador ... altre soluzioni
<ditrik> ciao a tutti
<krabador> pas, 14.04 ?
<ditrik> chi può aiutarmi, installato ubuntu 14.04 ma al riavvio non mi appare la scelta del OS tra win 7 e ubunto
<krabador> !grub | ditrik
<ubot-it> ditrik: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> ditrik, segui il link del ripristino
<ditrik> grazie :)
<Fastpilot> krabador, fatto ora riavvio. Grazie mille :-)
<krabador> Fastpilot, speriamo vada
<Giancarlo> buonasera
<Giancarlo> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<Giancarlo> sto litigando con windows7 e ubutun14
<Giammy> Sera a tutti
<krabador> buonasera
<Giammy> ciao fabio_cc
<Giammy> ma perche dopo aver installato un programma da terminale non mi compare nel menu dei programmi?
<krabador> Giammy, per menu intendi la dash , o la barra laterale?
<Giammy> non ho la barra laterale
<Giammy> nel dash
<Giammy> cioe e come se non fosse installato
<krabador> Giammy, quale ubuntu?
<Giammy> scusa non te l ho detto
<Giammy> ho Kubuntu
<krabador> Giammy, cosa hai installato e come
<Giammy> volevo installare yawp
<Giammy> widget per il meteo
<Giammy> ho aperto il terminale e ho scritto  "sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-yawp"
<krabador> Giammy, le widget plasma, le richiami in plasma
<Giammy> cioe?
<krabador> Giammy, le fai partire da plasma
<Giammy> ho installato ieri kubuntu, quindi ho trovato una guida ma non era menzionato niente del genere
<Giammy> cos e plasma
<krabador> Giammy, scusa, ma hai visto bene cosa andavi ad installare?
<Giammy> ho cercato su internet "miglior widget meteo kubuntu" e mi e uscita   la guida per installare yawp
<Giammy> e l ho seguita  passo passo
<Giammy> pensavo fosse un comune widget
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> s
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> hi guys
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> sbagliato chat
<krabador> Giammy, i widget li richiami sempre da un gestore
<krabador> mai da soli
<krabador> Giammy, hai installato kubuntu 14.04 ?
<Giammy> si
<krabador> allora, in alto hai la voce desktop ?
<Giammy> io pensavo fosse in stile windows che li installi e li sbatti dove vuoi sul desktop
<Giammy> si
<krabador> Giammy, lo è
<krabador> Giammy, cliccaci, e clicca "aggiungi oggetti"
<krabador> avrai la lista degli oggetti
<krabador> cercati il tuo widget
<Giammy> ora vedo
<Giammy> trovato,che imbecille
<Giammy> perche avevo scaricato un altro widget ed era andato nel menu delle applicazioni
<krabador> bene
<Giammy> invece sai un altra cosa che non riesco a capire
<krabador> Giammy, chiedi
<Giammy> anzi niente
<Giammy> perche non e una cosa di kubuntu
<krabador> chiedi pure
<Giammy> praticamente cercavo un gioco ma continuo a rimbalzare da una pagina all altra e i link di download sono sempre in 404
<krabador> Giammy, beh, su questo non ti posso aiutare
<Giammy> sisi infatti lo avevo detto
<Giammy> invece secondo te qual'è il miglior player per la musica
<Giammy> ?
<krabador> Giammy, in kubuntu hai amarok, non ti piace?
<Giammy> si era per chiedere, siccome sono nuovo di linux magari non lo so e c'e ne uno migliore
<krabador> Giammy, amarok è uno dei migliori in assoluto
<krabador> molti usano comunque vlc
<krabador> io personalmente uso gmusicbrowser
<krabador> e clementine
<Giammy> li preferisci a amarok
<krabador> che praticamente era amarok 1.x
<krabador> gmusicbrowser, è un player che puoi settare letteralmente come ti pare
<krabador> come interfaccia
<Giammy> ma amarok ha per caso una funzione che per esempio io metto X canzone e lui quando la riproduco mi scarica il testo di X
<krabador> Giammy, si
<Giammy> questa è una funzione che mi interessa particolarmente, dato che ascolto quasi sempre musica non italiana mi piace sapere quello che ascolto
<krabador> Giammy, ha la parte centrale
<krabador> che puoi settare con il plugin per le lyrics
<Giammy> dove c'e sccritto Testi, Wikipedia ecc
<krabador> si
<Giammy> grazie mille adesso faccio una provaù
<krabador> di niente
<Giammy> secondo te è meglio Kubuntu o Ubuntu
<Giammy> ?
<krabador> kubuntu è praticamente ubuntu con kde, ubuntu ha unity,
<krabador> sono di base gli stessi sistemi operativi
<krabador> per questo non c'è il migliore
<krabador> ma solo quello con cui graficamente ci si trova meglio
<Giammy> io ho scelto Kubuntu perche mi attraeva la grafica
<Giammy> scusa, ho apertto amarok,selezionato l mp3 ma non si sente niente
<krabador> Giammy, mai usato fino ad adesso?
<Giammy> amarok no
<krabador> Giammy, allora senti il suono d'avvio quando carichi kubuntu?
<Giammy> questo non l ho notato
<Giammy> pero tipo youtube lo sento
<krabador> Giammy, allora, quando hai installato , hai spuntato le opzioni per il software di terze parti, e gli aggiornamenti?
<Giammy> il softwre di terze parti si
<Giammy> gli aggiornamenti no, sulla guida che ho seguito c era scritto che non era consigliato spuntare gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> Giammy, che guida hai seguito
<Giammy> adesso non ricordo
<Giammy> comuqnue diceva che era sconsigliato perche aumentava di molto il tempo di installazione
<krabador> Giammy, e tu avevi fretta?
<Giammy> no
<Giammy> l ho installato ieri alle 3 di notte
<Giammy> :D
<Giammy> pero ho letto sconsigliato e non l ho fatto
<Giammy> e c era scritto che si poteva fare succcessivamente manualment
<krabador> Giammy, dpkg -l | grep gstreamer
<krabador> !pastebin | Giammy
<ubot-it> Giammy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giammy> ti incollo il risultato
<Giammy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7295235/
<krabador> Giammy, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 gstreamer0.10-plugins-*
<Giammy> ?
<Giammy> ok
<Giammy> ora?
<krabador> Giammy, chiudi e riapri amarok, ma assicurati di chiuderlo, visto che se clicchi la x, rimane aperto nel task in basso a sinista
<krabador> sinistra
<krabador> *destra, scusa
<Giammy> non si sente lo stesso
<krabador> Giammy, mi fai vedere il pastebin del comando che ti ho dato ?
<Giammy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7295292/
<krabador> bene, allora controlla la periferica , nelle impostazioni amarol
<krabador> amarok
<Giammy> adesso vedo
<Giammy> ecco
<Giammy> io ho l hdmi
<Giammy> ed era messo in ultima posizione di priorita
<Giammy> strano perche oggi avevo messo l hdmi conme prima periferica a tutte le cose
<krabador> Giammy, perfetto
<Giammy> grazie mille e scusa
<krabador> Giammy, di niente
<Giammy> sono agghiacciante con linux
<krabador> Giammy, se l'hai messo ieri, stai già alla grande
<krabador> :D
<ditrik> ciao rieccomi
<Giammy> sono abituato da quando sono nato a windows
<Giammy> da windows 98
<krabador> Giammy, vai tranquillo, prova prova e riprova, leggi documentazione
<Giammy> passare qua e un dramma, ma e molto piu bello
<krabador> di documentazione ufficiale ce n'è a pacchi
<krabador> Giammy, poi c'è il canale di supporto ufficiale :D
<Giammy> infatti ieri per installarlo mi ha aiutato fabio_cc con il partizionamento
<ditrik> non riesco ancora ad attivare grub
<Giammy> forse in questo posso aiutarti
<krabador> ditrik, da dove stai scrivendo adesso?
<ditrik> magari :)
<Giammy> ieri sera dopo che l ho installato ho avuto lo stesso problema
<ditrik> da windows 7
<ditrik> la 14.04?
<Giammy> devi leggere la wiki per il ripristino del grub
<Giammy> io cosi ho risolto
<ditrik> l'ho fatto su segnalazione di krabador
<ditrik> ma mi da degli errori
<ditrik> ho un sistema a 64 bit
<Giammy> quali?
<krabador> ditrik, posta gli errori
<krabador> !pastebin | ditrik
<ubot-it> ditrik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giammy> anche io ho un 64 bit
<Giammy> pero a me mi si avviava solo kubuntu e non windows 7
<Giammy> :D
<Giammy> krabador, come fai a richiamare l ubot
<ditrik> per live cd
<ditrik> posso utilizzare il cd d'installazione e usarlo come prova?
<krabador> Giammy, con il ! prima di una voce
<krabador> !voci | Giammy
<ubot-it> Giammy: elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<krabador> ditrik, è con il cd di installazione che si deve provare a ripristinare grub
<ditrik> si allora riprovo e posto gli errori
<ditrik> l'istallazione l'ho fatta su un unico HD e lo ha partizionato in automatico
<ditrik> quindi vede sda1 e sda2 con settore di boot *
<ditrik> poi sdb1 sdb2 con settore di bott *
<ditrik> sdb è quello di ubuntu
<ditrik> quale devo montare?
<krabador> sdb1
<ditrik> ok
<krabador> ditrik, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> !pastebin | ditrik
<ubot-it> ditrik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ditrik> poi devo montare anche le altre device?
<ditrik> al comando sudo --bind mi dice che non è riconosciuto
<krabador> ditrik, no, limitati a fare il chroot della partizione di sistema
<ditrik> sudo fdisk -l
<ditrik> e poi sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<ditrik> dopo esco del terminale e riavvio?
<krabador> ditrik, segui la guida di ripristino grub
<krabador> !grub |
<ubot-it> : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ditrik> scusami ma sono alle prime fasi con linux
<krabador> da live cd, puoi entrare qui
<krabador> e dici che succede
<ditrik> ok
<ditrik> torno tra poco
<ditrik> grazie
<gabriel> ciao
<gabriel> qualcuno mi può aiutare con efi?
<krabador> !uefi | gabriel
<ubot-it> gabriel: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<gabriel> riesco ad avviare il mio sistema dal bios, selezionado la shell efi
<gabriel> quindi posso usare efibootmgr, ma la riavvio non funziona
<gabriel> "insert proper boot media..."
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-13
<akis24> giorno
<davegarath> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> ola
<anubi|asus> 'sera
<anubi|asus> come faccio ad eliminare in modo permanente l'interfaccia eth0 ?
<krabador> "ad eliminare in modo permanente" ---> la disabiliti dal bios
<anubi|asus> allora
<anubi|asus> partiamo dall'inizio
<krabador> appunto.
<anubi|asus> il mio ultrabbok non ha una porta ethernet
<anubi|asus> utilizoz un adattatore usb-ethernet
<anubi|asus> stavo facendo qualche prova per cancellare la cache dei lease dhcp
<anubi|asus> sudo dhcp -r eth0.
<anubi|asus> riavvio
<anubi|asus> mi connetto alla rete wired con l'adattatore e mi spunta una nuova interfaccia
<anubi|asus> rename5
<anubi|asus> do una sistematina al file 70-persistent-net.rules
<anubi|asus> ma vedo che il mac dell'adattatore è diverso dal mac associato all'interfaccia eth0
<anubi|asus> che me la ritrovo sempre
<anubi|asus> anche quando tolgo l'adattatore usb-ethernet
<krabador> anubi|asus, hai una copia dell'originale 70-persistent-net.rules ?
<anubi|asus> purtroppo no
<anubi|asus> ma ho solo commentato
<krabador> ah,ok, se hai fatto modifiche reversibili, uguale
<anubi|asus> # USB device 0x:0x (asix)
<anubi|asus> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:0c:f6:f1:3d:68", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"
<krabador> allora, sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces  , lasci soltanto
<krabador> auto lo
<krabador>    iface lo inet loopback
<anubi|asus> se metto eth0 mi spunta poi l'interfaccia rename5,6
<anubi|asus> già fatto
<krabador> sudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<krabador> cerchi  [ifupdown]
<krabador> e gli assegni managed=false
<krabador> al riavvio, ti gestisci le schede da networl manager
<anubi|asus> è già così
<krabador> anubi|asus, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<anubi|asus> che cos'è?
<krabador> cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf | pastebinit
<anubi|asus> http://paste.debian.net/166543/
<anubi|asus> che figata
<anubi|asus> non lo conoscevo
<anubi|asus> ho cancellato il file dhclient.leases
<anubi|asus> krabador, secondo te può aver influito ?
<krabador> cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<anubi|asus> http://paste.debian.net/166544/
<krabador> ifconfig | pastebinit
<anubi|asus> http://paste.debian.net/166545/
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<anubi|asus> lshw non va
<anubi|asus> comando non trovato
<krabador> su ubuntu c'è.
<anubi|asus> ehm ho una debian testing....fratellini siamo :)
<anubi|asus> http://paste.debian.net/166548/
<anubi|asus> installato
<krabador> product: iPhone --- logical name: eth0
<anubi|asus> meeeeeeeeeeee
<anubi|asus> era nascoto dietro il monitor
<krabador> con quello che costa, lo nascondi pure ?
<anubi|asus> è un 4s
<anubi|asus> è entrato nel quarto anno
<anubi|asus> miracoloooo
<anubi|asus> spe riavvio
<anubi|asus> veidmoa che succede
<anubi|asus> sto tornando krabador
<krabador> riavvio anch'io
<anubi|asus> ok
<anubi|asus> poi mi devi dire come
<anubi|asus> svuotare la cache dei lease dhcp
<anubi|asus> krabador,
<anubi|asus> va
<anubi|asus> tutto ok
<anubi|asus> andiamo al problema più semplice
<anubi|asus> svuotare la cache del dhcp
<anubi|asus> http://paste.debian.net/166549/
<anubi|asus> anche se cancello sto file
<anubi|asus> o lo modifico
<anubi|asus> sempre .152 mi da
<anubi|asus> deve darmi .151
<anubi|asus> krabador,
<anubi|asus> ci sei ?
<anubi|asus> per il dhcp ?
<itkk> buonasera
<itkk> ho appena installato ubuntu 14.4 sul mio portatile asus n61jq
<itkk> esiste un driver per il touchpad?
<krabador> itkk, non funziona proprio?
<itkk> krabador funziona ma non posso per esempio simulare il tasto destro premendo con tre dita sul touchpad...
<itkk> su windows con i driver potevo farlo
<krabador> itkk, feature speciali, purtroppo sono questioni spinose, in quanto si possono supportare, soltanto in presenza di documentazione da parte del produttore del device
<itkk> quindi non ho speranze?
<cristian_c> multitouch
<itkk> ecco il multitouch non mi funziona.. c'è un modo per abilitarlo?
<cristian_c> itkk, a volte con software esterno a quello preinstallato
<cristian_c> a volte configurando lo strumento a riga di comando xinput
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, non è una cosa banale
<cristian_c> quindi la domanda è se ne vale la pena
<itkk> mi sarebbe molto utile perche il tasto destro del touchpad non funziona molto bene
<cristian_c> itkk, tasto soft?
<cristian_c> itkk, che problemi hai col tasto destro?
<itkk> in pratica anche se clicco non funziona
<itkk> era un problema che avevo anche su windows
<itkk> penso che sia rotto il pulsante
<itkk> o meglio ci sono delle volte che funziona.. ho anche provato a smontarlo per vedere se c'era sporco sotto o altro
<itkk> ma niente
<itkk> su windows ormai non ci facevo più caso perchè utilizzavo il multitouch
<cristian_c> itkk, ok
<cristian_c> itkk, un attimo
<itkk> cristian_c certo
<cristian_c> !info touchegg
<ubot-it> touchegg (source: touchegg): Multitouch gesture recognizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 63 kB, installed size 183 kB
<cristian_c> ma ricordo ci fosse un bug
<cristian_c> itkk, anzi, kde dovrebbe permettere di configurarlo
<cristian_c> itkk, a questo punto ti consiglio una cosa
<cristian_c> itkk, scaricati una live di kubuntu, prova in live a configurare
<cristian_c> da interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> itkk, solo come prova
<itkk> cristian_c dimmi
<cristian_c> itkk, niente di più di quello che ho detto
<cristian_c> facendo una ricerca, alcuni utenti confermano che il multitouch funge su quel portatile, qualche anno fa sicuramente
<cristian_c> bisogna vedere se effettivamente il supporto al multitouch in generale, è stato rimosso in unity, del touchpad intendo
<itkk> ah ho capito
<itkk> allora proverò
<cristian_c> 'Il multitouch del touchpad Helan funziona ed è configurabile dal systemsetting di kde e supporta fino a tre dita, come su windows. Purtroppo non esistono ancora le funzioni ruota e pitch to zoom a livello software, ma il resto funziona.'
<itkk> Grande... se si riuscisse a configurare su unity sarebbe perfetto
<itkk> vedrò di fare qualche ricerca
<itkk> per quanto riguarda la scheda video invece ho bisogno di installare driver?
<cristian_c> itkk, la vedo dura, almeno facilmente, o almeno dura senza applicazioni esterne tipo touchegg
<cristian_c> sempre che touchegg funzioni a dovere
<cristian_c> itkk, non ho visto bene quel portatile, ma monta una radeon?
<itkk> si hd 5730
<cristian_c> ati 5730
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> itkk, secondo me , per quella scheda è scaduto il supporto ufficiale da parte di amd per i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> itkk, 14.10?
<itkk> no 14.04
<itkk> se intendi la versione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, potrai usare soltanto i driver open
<cristian_c> itkk, la scheda grafica non è particolarmente recente
<itkk> sisi infatti ha i suoi anni questo portatile
<cristian_c> itkk, visto che i driver closed per quella scheda li trovi solo su rilasci precedenti di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma è scaduto il supporto per le vecchie ubuntu, quindi sulle nuove ti devi accontentare dei driver open
<cristian_c> itkk, poi dipende dall'utilizzo che devi fare
<itkk> in pratica cosa cambia?
<cristian_c> ma gli open sono già preinstallati e in uso
<cristian_c> itkk, gli open sono già integrati nel kernel
<cristian_c> quelli proprietari sono closed e li sviluppa amd
<cristian_c> ma sulla 14.04 non c'è più il supporto per tale scheda da parte dei driver proprietari, che generalmente sono più performanti
<cristian_c> sopratutto nel gaming
<cristian_c> e in generale come prestazioni
<itkk> mannaggia
<cristian_c> eh, va beh
<itkk> vabbe mi accontenterò di questi :)
<cristian_c> itkk, non so se nella 12.04 i driver closed sono ancora disponibili
<cristian_c> itkk, ok
<krabador> cristian_c, le ati 5xxx sono supportate ancora dai catalyst
<cristian_c> krabador, ecco, io ne avevo una e ricordavo non lo fossero più
<cristian_c> ma forse è una 4xxx e mi confondo
<itkk> c'è un modo per verificare se la mia scheda è ancora supportata?
<cristian_c> itkk, allora puoi subito controllare in Driver aggiuntivo
<cristian_c> dovrebbero essere disponibili
<cristian_c> se sono in Driver aggiuntivi, allora lo è
<krabador> itkk, se hai una ati HD 5xxx in su
<krabador> lo è
<itkk> ok sono in driver aggiuntivi ed effettivamente come dice krabador ho due driver proprietari
<krabador> solo che il catalyst inserito di default nella 14.04 è un po' vecchiotto
<itkk> ho provato a cliccare sul diver fglrx e a fare applica modiche ma mi si riabilita x.org x server
<itkk> *sul driver
<cristian_c> uhm
<itkk> ho provato a riavviare ma niente
<krabador> itkk, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> itkk, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> dopo un po' restituisce un link, postalo pure qui
<itkk> kabrador ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/10818100/
<krabador> non hai problemi con i link dei repository
<itkk> per quanto riguarda il multitouch mi sono appena reso conto che basta premere con due dita sul touchpad e mi simula il tasto destro del mouse
<itkk> quindi problema risolto :)
<cristian_c> itkk, ottimo
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> itkk, puoi postare una schermata di Driver aggiuntivi?
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<itkk> si lo stavo facendo proprio ora :)
<cristian_c> itkk, digita anche: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<cristian_c> incollando il risultato su pastebin
<itkk> http://imgur.com/5RvWNGZ
<cristian_c> ok
<itkk> cristian_c ho digitato quel comando ma non ho avuto alcun risultato
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> itkk, dunque, digita: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<cristian_c> posta la risposta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<itkk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10818196/
<krabador> itkk, hai 14.04.2 ?
<krabador> figura di merda di ubuntu
<krabador> in tempo reale
<itkk> kabrador come faccio a vedere la versione esatta di ubuntu?
<itkk> da dettagli mi da ubuntu 14.04
<itkk> ok si 14.04.2
<itkk> ho dato cat /etc/issue
<krabador> itkk, allora, 14.04.2 ha un problema con l'isntallazione di fglrx, per una questione inerente a xorg pacchettizzato al suo interno
<krabador> itkk, quando hai installato?
<itkk> oggi pomeriggio
<krabador> itkk, allora, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<itkk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10818279/
<cristian_c> itkk, se provi ancora con: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<cristian_c> cosa ottieni?
<itkk> ho postato prima il link di pastebin
<itkk> cristian_c  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10818196/
<itkk> ah scusa non avevo letto prova ancora
<itkk> provo subito
<itkk> ok di nuovo la stessa cosa di prima
<krabador> itkk, allora, scarica ed installa 14.04.1
<itkk> quindi devo formattare tutto oppure è possibile fare qualcosa da terminale?
<krabador> itkk, o aspetti che facciano il fix del problema, in 14.04.2 , oppure installi 14.04.1 ed installi il driver
<itkk> allora domani se ho tempo penso che proverò a mettere la 14.04.1
<itkk> cristian_c e krabador vi ringrazio per la disponibilità :)
<krabador> di niente
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-14
<akis24> giorno
<huck> ragazzi non riesco ad utilizzare radiotray... quando cerco di accedere alle varie stazioni radio il programma si blocca e non mi fa procedere
<gigirock> huck, che versione di ubuntu usi su che macchina ?
<huck> gigirock: ubuntu 14.04.2 desktop mate
<huck> gigirock: le icone della systray sembrerebbero funzionare come se fossero in unity... non so se mi spiego bene...
<gigirock> huck, per prima cosa guarda nella tua /home se hai una directory tipo .radiotray o simili... zappala e riavvia....
<huck> ok gigirock scusami ma mi ero allontanato un pochino....
<huck> gigirock: comunque questa cartella nella mia home non è presente
<huck> controllo all'interno della cartella .config
<huck> ????
<glpiana> ola
<Pink2312> Ciao
<Pink2312> c'è qualcuno?
<gigirock> !domanda | Pink2312
<ubot-it> Pink2312: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Pink2312> ok
<gigirock> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Pink2312> qualcuno può aiutarmi? non riesco ad aggiornare la mia VM con Ubuntu Server
<Carlin0> Pink2312, non riesci a aggiornare ubuntu o la vm in quanto app ?
<Pink2312> ubuntu, penso dipenda dalla release
<Carlin0> che release è?
<Pink2312> 14.01
<Carlin0> o 14.04 o 14.10
<Carlin0> 14.01 non esiste
<Carlin0> Pink2312, lsb_release -a
<akis24> sera
<debora77> quale sistema operativo delle varie versioni ubuntu mi consigliate per avvicinarsi a linux per una neofita come me?
<akis24> debora77: dipende dal tipo di pc che hai  cpu ? ram ?
<debora77> un i7 4g
<akis24> debora77: allora puoi installare qualsiasi versione  ti aggradi  " prima prova da live "   ubuntu .. kubuntu .. lubuntu
<debora77> non ci sono grosse differenze?
<boh> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | boh
<ubot-it> boh: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<boh> ultimamente sono indeciso su quale distribuzione scegliere,ne vorrei una facile ma anche personalizabile e con reposity sempre completi, ne ho provate tante, qualche consiglio?
<krabador> "tante" quali ?
<boh> be.. quasi tutte della top10 di distrowach, per ora sono orientato su linux mint, ma mi piace molto gnome shell, qual'e la distro piu ottimizzata per questo ambiente?
<cristian_c> boh, gnome shell non è una distro
<krabador> boh, questo canale è adibito al supporto tecnico ubuntu
<cristian_c> ah, scusami
<cristian_c> essì
<krabador> !chat | boh
<ubot-it> boh: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !chat
<boh> va bene grazie, ciao
<krabador> nell'altro canale puoi parlare di quello che ti pare
<boh> ho capito, poi ci passero, grazie per le risposte
<bobol> salvé
<krabador> !ciao | bobol
<ubot-it> bobol: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<bobol> :)
<bobol>  Sto cercando di imparare l'italiano, GOOGLE TRANS mi ha aiutato lol ... Voglio simulare veicolo con sensori GPS, ACCELERO GYRO, e per ora, ho trovato che "morse".. è questa che ci sono simulatori migliori
<krabador> bene bobol , in questo canale non si trattano argomenti del genere, prova a cercare meglio
<bobol> ok :) multo grazie
<Luciph3r> krabador: belli .... ma non incontrano i miei favori ! ;-)
<Luciph3r> krabador: https://youtu.be/TjHsfjDK9yc?t=931 questi dico ...
<krabador> beh, ma te lo fanno
<ilsaggio> ragazzi ho un problema! Linux non mi legge più alcuni dati su HD e me li ha "cancellati"
<Carlin0> da solo ?
<krabador> ilsaggio, locate file
<krabador> che dice di bello ?
<ilsaggio> cioè mi mancano 20GB di dati e baobab mi dice che la cartella in cui erano è vuota ma i 20GB effettivamente ci sono
<krabador> hai pacioccato con il cestino?
<ilsaggio> no perchè i file effettivamente ci sono
<krabador> hai pacioccato con il cestino?
<ilsaggio> ma linux non me li vede quei file
<krabador> ilsaggio, che disco/partizione è?
<ilsaggio> HD esterno
<krabador> ilsaggio, ntfs ?
<krabador> fat32?
<krabador> susui
<krabador> informazioni
<ilsaggio> si ntfs
<krabador> ilsaggio, allora fa chkdsk da win
<ilsaggio> come?
<krabador> non è argomento di questo canale.
<krabador> ntfs è roba win, ed è win a vedersela al meglio , in caso di problemi
<ilsaggio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/evREPOpfQU5ZAqwoWCse
<ilsaggio> a sinistra 64GB occupati le proprietà al centro dicono 15 Gb circa
<ilsaggio> no -.- giochi della wii...
<ilsaggio> in formato wbfs
<krabador> ilsaggio, com'è formattato questo disco?
<ilsaggio> NTFS
<krabador> e allora te lo gestisci da win
<ilsaggio> per i giochi si ma lo uso quasi solo da linux
<ilsaggio> e fino a stamattina i giochi c'erano
<Carlin0> è un disco esterno ilsaggio ?
<ilsaggio> si è un HD esterno da 120 GB formattato in NTFS
<krabador> ilsaggio, allora, hd esterni, con i montaggi e gli smontaggi , sono soggetti a corruzioni del file system
<Carlin0> magari l'hai scollegato da usb senza prima smotarlo e a linux non è piciuto
<krabador> che vanno a causare questo tipo di problemi
<ilsaggio> ma perchè a lato di thunar mi dice che ci sono 64Gb occupati?
<krabador> ilsaggio, senti
<krabador> ilsaggio, fa
<krabador> ilsaggio, chkdsk
<krabador> ilsaggio, a
<krabador> ilsaggio, questo disco
<krabador> ilsaggio, e dopo, inizia a farti domande.
<ilsaggio> si ma come?
<krabador> linux, non gestisce ntfs, se non per la lettura e scrittura
<sabrina20155> qui?
<krabador> si
<krabador> sudo apt-get -f install
<krabador> vedi cosa fa
<krabador> e , per favore, va in questo sito
<krabador> !pastebin | sabrina20155
<ubot-it> sabrina20155: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> incolla il risultato del comando che hai dato
<krabador> ed incolla qui il link risultante, che sarebbe l'indirizzo web, dopo aver premuto paste
<sabrina20155> mi ha installato crhomiu?
<sabrina20155> crhomiun
<krabador> sabrina20155, allora, se vuoi ricevere assistenza, per favore allineati con quanto indicato
<krabador> ovvero, il link del pastebin, del risultato del comando
<sabrina20155> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10824025/
<sabrina20155> krabador?
<krabador> sabrina20155, hai il disco pieno come un uovo
<sabrina20155> uffs!
<krabador> che ti sta impedento il corretto funzionamento del gestore di pacchetti / aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> No space left on device
<sabrina20155> e cosa devo fare?
<krabador> sabrina20155, sudo apt-get clean
<sabrina20155> no fa niente
<sabrina20155> mi ha chiesto la pass x continuare
<sabrina20155> e dopo
<sabrina20155> no va avanti
<krabador> sabrina20155, fa il pastebin di quello che fa
<Carlin0> magari anche un → df -h
<sabrina20155> perdonami.. cosè il pastebin?
<Carlin0> !paste | sabrina20155
<ubot-it> sabrina20155: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sabrina20155> non c'è il past
<krabador> sabrina20155, allora, per favore
<krabador> l'hai appena usato
<sabrina20155> si ho capito adesso
<krabador> se hai voglia di perdere tempo , è abbastanza tardi
<sabrina20155> ma non mi da nessun risultato sul comando
<krabador> alle 17 cristian_c ha piu' pazienza
<krabador> <sabrina20155> mi ha chiesto la pass x continuare
<krabador> <sabrina20155> e dopo
<krabador> <sabrina20155> no va avanti
<krabador> che cosa significava?
<cristian_c> .-.
<sabrina20155> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10824072/
<sabrina20155> date un'occhiata
<sabrina20155> non va avanti col comando
<Carlin0> sabrina20155, metti in paste → df -h
<sabrina20155> solo qst?
<Carlin0> si
<sabrina20155> ok
<Carlin0> il risultato di quel comando
<sabrina20155> ninha-lubuntu@ninhalubuntu-PC-8001:~$ → df -h
<sabrina20155> →: command not found
<sabrina20155> ninha-lubuntu@ninhalubuntu-PC-8001:~$
<sabrina20155> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10824087/
<Carlin0> ma senza la freccia
<Carlin0> df -h
<krabador> sabrina20155, per favore , lascia perdere adesso df -h
<krabador> sabrina20155, rimanda il comando di prima sudo apt-get -f install
<krabador> ovviamente mandando sempre pastebin
<sabrina20155> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10824099/
<Carlin0> ha una partizione di 2,5 gb
<sabrina20155> adesso è andato il comando che mi diceva Carlin0
<Carlin0> ma che devi farci
<sabrina20155> chiedi a me CArlin0
<sabrina20155> ?
<Carlin0> è troppo piccola quella partizione sabrina20155
<sabrina20155> ma non devo fare grandi cose con qst pc
<sabrina20155> solo andare a vedere dei video in streaming
<sabrina20155> non basta  CArli0?
<krabador> sabrina20155, non devi fare grandi cose, non significa che non devi dare spazio al sistema
<sabrina20155> Carlin0
<krabador> sabrina20155, allora, con apt-get clean hai cancellato la cache dei pacchetti, vedi di mandare di nuovo il comando di prima
<krabador> magari entro domani
<sabrina20155> sta caricando il comando che mi gai dato krabador..
<sabrina20155> mi hai*
<sabrina20155> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10824117/
<sabrina20155> krabador
<sabrina20155> eccolo
<sabrina20155> Carlin0 guarda anche tuy
<sabrina20155> tu
<krabador> sabrina20155, sudo apt-get remove --purge chromium-browser
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Carlin0> sabrina20155, io già metto in piccoli spazi ma al sistema operativo almeno 10/15 gb devi darglieli eh
<sabrina20155> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10824131/
<sabrina20155> quale comando devo mandare adesso?
<sabrina20155> solo l'ultimo?
<sabrina20155> keabador?
<Carlin0> tutti e 3 quelli che ha scritto krabador
<sabrina20155> krabador?
<sabrina20155> tutti insieme ?
<Carlin0> in quel ordine
<sabrina20155> ok
<sabrina20155> gzie
<krabador> sabrina20155, l'ultimo restituisce direttamente il link
<krabador> che puoi incollare qui
<sabrina20155> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10824162/
<sabrina20155> krabador?
<sabrina20155> Carlin0?
<Carlin0> sabrina20155, prova questo
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser-l10n
<sabrina20155> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10824182/
<Carlin0> sabrina20155, sudo apt-get autoremove
<sabrina20155> Krabador è sarito??
<sabrina20155> sparittoo
<sabrina20155> e tu Carlin0? dici che c'é soluzione per il mio caso?
<sabrina20155> centra tutto qeusto col fatto che non vada l'audio?
<Carlin0> sabrina20155, la soluzione sarebbe reinstallare in una partizione + grande
<sabrina20155> ma hasi visto che c'é quest apartizione?
<Carlin0> ho visto che la partizione è solo 2,5 gb
<Carlin0> è troppo piccola fidati
<sabrina20155> ti spiego..
<Carlin0> ce poco da spiegare
<sabrina20155> praticamente su qusto pc c'é windonws e lubuntu
<sabrina20155> se togliessi wd dici che avrei piu spazio per questo che dici?
<sabrina20155> o sono installati in posti separati?
<Carlin0> quanto è grande il disco sabrina20155 e di che windows  parli ?
<sabrina20155> se nn ricordo male il disco era di 500
<Carlin0> 500 gb ?
<sabrina20155> si, il pc ha anche windons
<Carlin0> che win ?
<sabrina20155> si..credo di si
<sabrina20155> win xp
<Carlin0> ci stanno comodi tutti e 2
<Carlin0> se il disco è 500 gb
<sabrina20155> allora lo tengo
<sabrina20155> se nn crea dano
<sabrina20155> pero tt qst nn centra col fatto che non vada l'audio giusto?
<Carlin0> probabile
<Carlin0> sabrina20155,
<sabrina20155> dimmi
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get autoremove
<sabrina20155> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10824219/
<sabrina20155> grazie mille per l'aiuto!
<sabrina20155> devo andare!
<sabrina20155> buonanotte!
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-15
<akis24> giorno
<AnonSyn> buondì
<Fabrizio_2> giorno a tutti. Ho un problema di iptables con ubuntu server 14.04. Chi mi può aiutare?
<akis24> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<Fabrizio_2> akis24: Grazie ma non riesco a farlo funzionare correttamente
<Fabrizio_2> akis24: o meglio. Non fa quello che vorrei :) Questo è solo per utilizzare il firewall sul proprio PC. Io ho bisogno di fare un NAT e gateway tra 2 schede di rete dello stesso PC
<akis24> Fabrizio_2: non saprei aiutarti  magari se qualcuno legge .. ma è presto ancora
<Fabrizio_2> akis24: Ok. grazie. Lo so che chiedo qualcosa di particolare :)
 * Cerbero__ Buongiorno
<darioaaaaa> ciao
<darioaaaaa> e normale che gparted ci mette una vita a ridimensionare una aprtizione da 200 a 100 GB?
<cristian_c> darioaaaaa, dipende dalle caratteriche del disco e dal processore
<darioaaaaa> ok ioaspetto allorsa
<darioaaaaa> comunque se ridimensiono la home da gparted in live non rischio di perdere i dati che ci sono sopra>
<darioaaaaa> ??
<cristian_c> darioaaaaa, puoi ridimensionare la home in base a quanto spazio libero hai sulla partizione
<darioaaaaa> cristian_c: grazie
<Lukes> a
<Lukes> c
 * Lukes puzza
<Fabrizio_2> giorno a tutti. Ho un problema di iptables con ubuntu server 14.04. Chi mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> 1aiuto | Fabrizio_2
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Fabrizio_2
<ubot-it> Fabrizio_2: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Fabrizio_2> giorno a tutti. Ho un problema di iptables con ubuntu server 14.04.  Ho bisogno di fare un NAT e gateway tra 2 schede di rete dello stesso PC e non trovo istruzioni funzionali
<oscarrafone> ciao a tutti, mi sapete dire come accellerare lubuntu? è da un paio di mesi che mi sembra che si sia rallentata di molto la navigazione su internet e non è un problema di connessione perchè su altri pc è okay.
<mrcppr> buongiorno, ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu su un pc un po' datato ha solo 1GB di Ram e processore sempron, il sistema è lento
<Zorzo> Mrcppr 1gb di ram ed un processore sempron sono il minimo per far girare ubuntu, hai provato Lubuntu o Xubuntu che sono distro più leggere? Precisamente che sempron è?
<Fabrizio_2> Ho un problema di iptables con ubuntu server 14.04.  Ho bisogno di fare un NAT e gateway tra 2 schede di rete dello stesso PC e non trovo istruzioni funzionali
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: non ho capito bene cosa vuoi fare; in linea di massima per fare nat uscendo da eth0 basta la riga : iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: CIao. Ho un PC con 2 schede ethernet. Vorrei usarlo come gateway tra il router connesso ad internet e la lan
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: quindi immagino eth0 verso il tuo router ed eth1 verso la tua lan ?
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: eth1 verso router e eth0 verso LAN :)
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: la riga che ti ho dato dovrebbe fare al caso tuo. devi abilitare il routing : scommanta la riga net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 nel file /etc/sysctl.conf e fai un echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: allora sotituisci -o eth0 con -o eth1 nella riga che ti ho dato prima ;)
<Fabrizio_2> davegle impostazioni rimangono anche in caso di riavvio del PC?
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: le impostazioni rimangono anche in caso di riavvio del PC?
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: no hai 2 possibilità o inserisci una riga nel /etc/network/interface nella scheda eth1 che implementa quella regola che ti ho dato oppure apt-get install iptables-persistent
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: quando faccio echo 1 > etc.... mi da Permission Denied
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: devi fare tutto da root
<Fabrizio_2> fatto. Ora vedo se va
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: meglio prima che installo iptable_persistent
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: Mi scollego e provo a vedere se funziona. A dopo e grazie.
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: mi apre sempre la pagina web del computer che uso come gateway
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: su quel PC li è installato anche Apache2, PHP, MYSql Samba
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: non mi è chiaro cosa stai facendo / cosa vuoi fare :)
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath:  router ethernet collegato ad una interfaccia del mio PC con Ubuntu,
<davegarath> ok
<davegarath> abbiamo detto la eth1
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: L'altra interfaccia ethernet collegata allo switch della rete locale
<davegarath> e ok
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: eth0 LAN, eth1 Router
<davegarath> e fin qui...
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: con un altro PC voglio andare su internet senza essere collegato al router, ma sono collegato alla LAN
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: ok ipotiziamo che sulla eth0 tu abbia un ip 192.168.0.1 e attacchi allo switch collegato a questa scheda un altro pc a cui dai ip 192.168.0.2; su tale 0.2 devi mettere come default gw 192.168.0.1 e fare quello che ti ho detto prima
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: mandami l'output di un ifconfig
<davegarath> !paste | Fabrizio_2
<ubot-it> Fabrizio_2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: ho fatto quello che mi hai detto prima e ho messo il gateway in firefox. Ma se inserisco www.google.it, mi apre il sito interno che risiede sul PC che fa da gateway.
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: non ci siamo il gw non lo devi mettere su firefox :) lo devi mettere di sistema
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: se no quello che vuoi fare tu è un proxy che è una cosa diversa
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: uso windows non ubuntu sull'altro PC
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: mandami l'output dell'ifconfig come ti ho chiesto
<davegarath> in pastebin
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10827181/
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: ok che indirizzo ip hai sul tuo win ?
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: 192.168.1.3
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: che gateway ha il tuo win ( ipconfig )
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: Router 192.168.3.x
<Fabrizio_2> attualmente nessuno. Se lo attivo, devo scollegarmi
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: non mi è chiaro la macchina win in questione è quella che stai usando per chattare ?
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: si. Adesso sono collegato diretto sul router
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: quello che devi fare è configurare la tua scheda di rete con il tuo ip 192.168.1.3 e mettere come default gw il tuo 192.168.1.250
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: se hai configurato la tua ubuntu come ti ho detto dovrebbe andare tutto
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: provo a scollegarmi e faccio tutto. a dopo
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: sono  qui. Funziona
<davegarath> bene
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: Però allora devo mettere su anche un proxy per navigare
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: non per forza. se non ti serve è solo una perdita di tempo
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: per navigare mi servirebbe :)
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: dovresti poter navigare già così
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: altrimenti non saprei come far navigare il mio PC. Così non naviga. Mi dice che non trova il sito (google )
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: hai impostato un dns ?
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: dove?
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: sul pc windows oltre a dargli l'ip 192.168.1.3 il gateway 192.168.1.250 devi dargli anche un dns. prova ad usare quelli di google: 8.8.8.8
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: con  8.8.8.8 nn va
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: se hai configurato tutto correttamente dalla macchina windows devi poter pingare 8.8.8.8
<Fabrizio_2> nono. scusa. Funziona. Tutto OK
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: e anche il ping www.google.it deve funzionare
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: Tutto OK. Mi hai risolto un problema. Grazie mille
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: in questo caso tutto il traffico entra ed esce da quel PC. giusto?
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: se non hai fatto altre cose strane dovrebbe :)
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: :) no. dovrebbe essere tutto giusto. Non ho toccato altro.
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: la eth0 è statica o dinamica ?
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: è dinamica.
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: mandami un cat /etc/network/interface
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: no. scusa. La eth0, LAN è statica.
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: e chi è il dhcp server ?
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: ah ecco
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: la eth1 wan è dhcp :)
<davegarath> ok
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: Magari poi giocherò un po per mettere un firewall per bloccare il traffico di qualche PC dalla LAN verso internet.
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: Però non adesso :)
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: iptbales è di per sè un firewall basta implementare le regole che vuoi nella chain FORWARD
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: ho trovato le istruzioni di iptable, ma sono circa 250 pagine :)
<davegarath> ad esempio se non vuoi che il tuo pc windows vada sui siti ftp metti la regola iptables -A FORWARD -o eth1 -s 192.168.1.3 -p tcp --dport 21 -j DROP
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: pensavo di bloccare qualche sito :)
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: per bloccare i singoli siti è un po' più complicato perché con iptbables puoi bloccare gli ip con cui vengono risolti ma non è la strada giusta
<Carlin0> Fabrizio_2, i siti li puoi bloccare anche da /etc/hosts
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: Cioè posso bloccare i PC della mia LAN verso internet ma non solo alcuni siti?
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: se vuoi bloccare i singoli siti allora sì che ti serve un proxy. Lo fai bindare che so sulla porta 8080 della tua ubuntu e puoi implementare un trasparent proxy con un regola iptables
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: Se volessi provare a farlo domani, potresti scrivermi (domani) come fare? Poi ti chiedo anche cosa vuol dire :) se non disturbo troppo
<salvatore_> buonasera,cosa posso fare ?...dopo un quarto d'ora circa và via la connessione wi fi ...grazie
<Fabrizio_2> ciao a tutti e grazie a davegarath
<darioaaaaaa> ciao belli
<darioaaaaaa> ciao belli
<darioaaaaaa> ho fatto un casino.. avevo il single boot con linux, mo ho messo pure windows e mo non mi fa vedere piu il grub
<darioaaaaaa> come risolvo carissimi?
<Carlin0> !grub | darioaaaaaa
<ubot-it> darioaaaaaa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> segui il wiki per il ripristino
<darioaaaaaa> grazie carlino
<Carlin0> ciao devo scappare
<darioaaaaaa> praticamente devo scaricare questa iso di boot repair e metterla sulla pennetta come fosse una distro e dare la riparazione del boot?
<Zorzo> Darioaaaaaa: boot repair non è una distro ma un programma da usare tramite una qualsiasi distro in live di ubuntu
<Zorzo> Praticamente avvii una live, installi boot repair e poi ripara il boot
<darioaaaaaa> Zorzo:grazie
<Zorzo> Di niente
<GentleGiant> list
<GentleGiant> #
<Alexandro> Carlin0
<Alexandro> Carlin0
<darkozz> salve a tutti ragazzi qualcuno ha voglia di aiutarmi per l'installazione di ubuntu 12.04 su un notebook?
<darkozz> in dual con win ovviamente ho dei problemi riguardo l'avvio di ubuntu una volta installato nella partizione apposita fatta direttamente da win
<darkozz> ?
<vlt> darkozz: Ciao. Perché 12.04? C’è già 14.04 e è anche una versione LTS.
<krabador> "con win ovviamente ho dei problemi riguardo l'avvio di ubuntu una volta installato nella partizione apposita fatta direttamente da win" ---> come hai
<krabador> fatto la partizione?
<itkkk> salve :)
<itkkk> qualcuno conosce prelink?
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-16
<akis24> giorno
<Mazapegol> Buon giorno ..c'è nessuno che mi può dare una mano a settare una stampante di rete con Lubuntu 14?
<Peppesr> salve ragazzi
<Peppesr> come stoppo LAMPP? milionesimo crash di firefox dopo l ennesimo aggiornametno
<Peppesr> e mi è crashato anche LAMPP
<argobiker> buongiorno, vorrei installare ubuntu touch su un cellulare Kraun Ksmart5004dx2 è possibile?
<krabador> argobiker, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<krabador> controlla tu stesso
<argobiker> grazie!!
<superstep> salve!
<itkkk> Buongiorno, ho installato eclipse dal software center (mi ha installato la versione 3.8). Per l'università mi servirebbe la 4.4 ma ne tento di aggiornare mi da questi errori : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10833207/ come potrei fare per risolvere? grazie
<gigirock> itkkk, togli la versione 3.8 completamente e poi riprova con la cvs 4.4
<itkkk> faccio sudo apt-get purge eclipse-platform?
<gigirock> itkkk,  si esatto
<itkkk> gigrock fatto.. adesso come procedo per installare la cvs 4.4
<gigirock> aspe
<gigirock> http://www.lffl.org/2014/04/installare-eclipse-in-ubuntu-linux-e.html itkkk
<itkkk> ok grazie provo subito
<itkkk> gigirock ti ringrazio ci sono riuscito :)
<gigirock> itkkk, God bless you
<akis24> sera
<widecurio64> salve a tutti
<widecurio64> ho un problema, avevo installato openshot su kubuntu 14.10 e funzionava, ma oggi lo ho riaperto e non partiva più... lo ho disinstallato e reinstallato, ma non funziona comunque...
<gigirock> !info openshot
<ubot-it> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1.1 (trusty), package size 21223 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<gigirock> widecurio64, se lo lanci da riga comando da qualche errore particolare ?
<gigirock> widecurio64, nella tua /home ci sara' una dir tipo .openshot oppure sotto .config , se esiste cancellala e prova a riavviare il programma
<widecurio64> sto provando
<widecurio64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10833652/
<widecurio64> questo è l'errore
<gigirock> widecurio64, devo andare.... ma questo programma non va bene per il tuo scopo ?
<gigirock> !info kdenlive
<ubot-it> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-5ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1318 kB, installed size 4678 kB
<widecurio64> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> widecurio64, apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> widecurio64, posta il risultato su pastebin
<widecurio64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10833716/
<cristian_c> widecurio64, beh, quanti ppa hai aggiunto?
<widecurio64> se non sbaglio 3
<cristian_c> widecurio64, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<widecurio64> perché?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, ppa inficiano le funzionalità del sistema, spesso
<cristian_c> e qui non sono supportati
<cristian_c> a parte alcuni ppa considerati sicuri
<cristian_c> qui si da supporto a software presenti nei repository ufficiali
<widecurio64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10833740/
<widecurio64> ma io lo ho scaricato dal reposity ufficiale
<widecurio64> gli altri li ho aggiunti dopo
<cristian_c> cos'è sta roba:
<cristian_c> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $ (lsb_release -sc) partner
<cristian_c> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ $ (lsb_release -sc) partner
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, e poi perché in fondo al file hai raddoppiato pure i partner?
<cristian_c> !repository | widecurio64
<ubot-it> widecurio64: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<widecurio64> quindi ora che faccio?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, prima di tutto, digita: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<widecurio64> ora
<cristian_c> widecurio64, cancella dal file le due righe:
<cristian_c> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $ (lsb_release -sc) partner
<cristian_c> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ $ (lsb_release -sc) partner
<cristian_c> che non hanno senso
<cristian_c> widecurio64, cancella anche le righe 51 e 52 visto che appaiono già alle righe 42 e 43
<cristian_c> e che sono pure sbagliate
<widecurio64> ok ora?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, salva il file
<cristian_c> widecurio64, e digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<widecurio64> ora
<cristian_c> widecurio64, su pastebin
<widecurio64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10833793/
<cristian_c> ne hai cancellata una di troppo
<widecurio64> quale?
<cristian_c> deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu utopic main
<cristian_c> comunque
<cristian_c> widecurio64, sudo apt-get update
<widecurio64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10833808/
<cristian_c> widecurio64, beh, ora il comando non restituisce più errori
<widecurio64> bene
<widecurio64> quindi ritornando a openshot?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<widecurio64> megasync.list                       ubuntu-wine-ubuntu-ppa-utopic.list.save
<widecurio64> megasync.list.save                  xorg-edgers-ubuntu-ppa-utopic.list
<widecurio64> ubuntu-wine-ubuntu-ppa-utopic.list  xorg-edgers-ubuntu-ppa-utopic.list.save
<cristian_c> widecurio64, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> widecurio64, apri synaptic
<widecurio64> mi dice che non è installato lo installo
<cristian_c> widecurio64, installalo
<widecurio64> ok ora
<widecurio64> che faccio?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, aprilo
<widecurio64> fatto
<cristian_c> widecurio64, e fai clic su Origine
<widecurio64> ok
<cristian_c> widecurio64, colonna sinistra, c'è una lista
<widecurio64> si
<widecurio64> beh?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, seleziona dalla lista uno dei ppa che hai elencato prima
<cristian_c> widecurio64, cosa esce sulla destra?
<widecurio64> molti pacchetti da spuntare
<cristian_c> widecurio64, no
<cristian_c> widecurio64, quale hai selezionato?
<cristian_c> di ppa
<widecurio64> utopic/universe (it.archive.ubuntu.com)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> widecurio64, seleziona dalla lista uno dei ppa che hai elencato prima
<cristian_c> widecurio64, per favore, segui il suggerimento dato
<widecurio64> scusa, ma intendi quelli che ho trovato facendo: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<cristian_c> sì
<widecurio64> ma non ci sono nella colonna di sinistra
<widecurio64> allora?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, sì che ci sono
<cristian_c> widecurio64, a meno che tu non li abbia già disattivati
<widecurio64> io ho cancellato tuuti quelli che avevo aggiunto in più
<widecurio64> tutti
<cristian_c> widecurio64, cancellarli non basta
<widecurio64> ???
<cristian_c> se hai aggiornato anche dei pacchetti in comune con i repository ufficiali
<widecurio64> sono .....
<cristian_c> widecurio64, che poi non li hai veramente cancellati
<cristian_c> visto che compaiono nella lista
<cristian_c> li avrai solo disattivati
<widecurio64> ah
<widecurio64> da sorgenti software li ho rimossi
<widecurio64> e disattivati
<cristian_c> ci sono
<widecurio64> dove?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, apri Sorgenti software e posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<widecurio64> devo registrarmi!
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> widecurio64, esempio su imgur puoi caricare immagini senza registrarti
<widecurio64> http://imgur.com/KUtKg5h
<widecurio64> http://imgur.com/Xn7LQNM
<cristian_c> widecurio64, mmm, hai ragione
<cristian_c> widecurio64, è kubuntu?
<widecurio64> si
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> widecurio64, se li hai cancellato così, è difficile
<widecurio64> cosa è difficile?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, in pratica se ora digita: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ non esce niente?
<cristian_c> *digiti
<widecurio64> megasync.list                       ubuntu-wine-ubuntu-ppa-utopic.list.save
<widecurio64> megasync.list.save                  xorg-edgers-ubuntu-ppa-utopic.list
<widecurio64> ubuntu-wine-ubuntu-ppa-utopic.list  xorg-edgers-ubuntu-ppa-utopic.list.save
<widecurio64> ma non li posso cancellare con il tasto canc da file manager?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, non risolvi nulla
<cristian_c> mi sembra strano che non compaiano in sorgenti software
<widecurio64> e se li lasci cosa succede?
<widecurio64> lascio
<cristian_c> widecurio64, il problema ad openshot pare dipenda da quei ppa
<cristian_c> wine o xorg
<widecurio64> ma fino ad ora è partito
<cristian_c> widecurio64, ma se ci sono stati aggiornamenti...
<cristian_c> sono ppa, eh
<widecurio64> bene quindi sono f*****o?
<cristian_c> !ripristino | widecurio64
<ubot-it> widecurio64: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> widecurio64, oppure ppa-purge
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<widecurio64> eh... subdirectory?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, c'è un link
<NEWENTRY> Ciao, sto per installare Ubuntu Studio, tutti mi dicono che sarà difficile, eventualmente posso rivolgermi a voi in caso di problemi?
<krabador> NEWENTRY, non è difficile ne' l'installazione , ne' utilizzarlo
<NEWENTRY> Grazie per l'incoraggiamento, al momento è in download non vedo l'ora di provarlo
<krabador> a meno non ci siano problematiche con l'hardware causate da un mancato supporto o un supporto parziale
<NEWENTRY> come hardware ho un portatile Pakard bell con un Penium dual-core 2.20 GHZ  4 Gb Ram può andare bene?
<krabador> NEWENTRY, se hai intenzione di utilizzare l'aspetto di musica professionale, la scheda audio è importante, e diverse integrate, oltre che non essere nate per quello scopo , possono causare problemi
<NEWENTRY> Vero,  l'idea sarebbe di utilizzarlo in sala prove per catturare qualche idea, avrei una schedina maudio solo firewire a disposizione, chissà se andrà bene, oppure potrtesti consigliarmi tu una scheda per l'utilizzo di cui sopra?
<krabador> firewire su linux devi guardare qui   siano problematiche con l'hardware causate da un mancato supporto o un supporto parziale
<krabador> * Deindre1 è uscito (Remote host closed the connection)
<krabador> <NEWENTRY> come hardware ho un portatile Pakard bell con un Penium dual-core 2.20 GHZ  4 Gb Ram può andare bene?
<krabador> <krabador> NEWENTRY, se hai intenzione di utilizzare l'aspetto di musica professionale, la scheda audio è importante, e diverse integrate, oltre che non essere nate per quello scopo , possono causare problemi
<krabador> <NEWENTRY> Vero,  l'idea sarebbe di utilizzarlo in sala prove per catturare qualche idea, avrei una schedina maudio solo firewire a disposizione, chissà se andrà bene, oppure potrtesti consigliarmi tu una scheda per l'utilizzo di cui sopra?
<krabador> NEWENTRY, per le firewire su linux devi  guardare qui http://ffado.org/
<NEWENTRY> vado subito grazie mille krabador!
<krabador> NEWENTRY, per forza di cose il supporto alle schede firewire è un po' limitato
<NEWENTRY> quale scheda suggeriresti per avere meno problemi possibile?
<krabador> NEWENTRY, le usb sono in assoluto le piu' indicate
<krabador> specie in ambito professionale
<krabador> nella fascia media/economica delle professionali
<NEWENTRY> LEXICON Lambda Studio questa potrebbe andare bene?
<krabador> NEWENTRY,
<krabador> NEWENTRY, http://linuxmusicians.com/
<NEWENTRY> Grazie mille
<akis24> sera
<SyncroITA> CViao raga
<krabador> salve SyncroITA
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-17
<akis24> giorno
<bilottoroberto> salve a chi posso chiedere assistenza tecnica? grazie
<Luciph3r> bilottoroberto: scrivi il problema
<bilottoroberto> salve...all'improvviso non si collega più a internet non vede le schede di rete....dice <<il servizi di rete di sistema non sono compatibili con questa versione"
<bilottoroberto> ora sto utilizzando un secondo pc
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<bipp> Ciao a tutti :)
<jester-> !ciao | bipp
<ubot-it> bipp: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<bipp> ehy man jester-
<saluliv> lol a tutti buon giorno e buon pranzo a tutti
<saluliv> qui date una mano anche a ubuntu gnome o solo unity
<saluliv> ho installato ubuntu gnome 64 bit su un toshiba l655 i5 4 giga di ram M 450  2,40 GHZ
<saluliv> il primo problema e che no mi legge 4 ma solo 3 giga di ram
<saluliv> e quando lo accendo già 1,60 giga di ram se ne vanno senza aprire nulla
<saluliv> che dite meglio tornare a unity ??
<saluliv> grazie della risposta
<saluliv> ragazzi ma krabador che fine ha fatto
<alessandroalb> salve a tutti
<alessandroalb> Qualcuno sta testando le versioni 15.04 beta 2 ?
<cybernova> alessandroalb, se hai bisogno per problemi relativi alla 15.04 devi andare nel relativo canale di supporto #ubuntu-it+1
<alen> salve ragazzi problemi con ubuntu gnome
<alessandroalb> cybernova, grazie
<alessandroalb> e scusate
<krabador> alen: al momento sono in conferenza
<krabador> alen:chiedi direttamente qui in canale
<alen> allora ragazzi e ragazze io uso ubuntu gnome, e tutt'un tratto dopo un aggiornamento no mi ci fa entrare piu nel sistema e in nessun modo neanche per salvare i dati delle cartelle  ma e possibile che ogni volta con ubuntu facendo aggiornamenti succedono problemi spero di essere un caso a parte
<bip> alen, puoi dettagliare --> no mi ci fa entrare piu nel sistema
<cybernova> alen, non ti ci fa entrare più nel senso che non riesci a loggarti oppure non ti carica ubuntu?
<alen> bip e cybernova al termine dell'aggiornamento di cui no ne so il motivo, riavviandosi no si è più avviato e neanche dal bios con usb o dvd con un altro sistema live riesco ad entrare no mi da nessun codice di errore o altro
<cybernova> !ripristino | prova a seguire qua alen
<ubot-it> prova a seguire qua alen: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cybernova> alen, segui in particolare questa guida qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ModalitaDiRipristino
<alen> si ragazzi grazie ma come già vi ho spiegato no mi fa entrare ne da usb ne da dvd o cd avviabile ce solo una schermata nera con la luce  dello schermo retroilluminata
<alen> credo che sia l'ora di migrare ad un altro sistema e mi dispiace tanto
<alen> :(
<cybernova> alen, non leggi quello che ti consiglio, la guida dice di premere shift per entrare nel menu del grub per poi poter fare il recovery
<alen> perchè raga no e la prima volta che ubuntu mi gioca questi scherzi e che prima c'erano meno aggiornamenti per la sicurezza ora invece sono giornalmente
<alen> gia provato cybernova niente da fare
<cybernova> alen, balle, il grub parte prima che lanci ubuntu
<alen> ma se no parte neanche il bios scusa
<cybernova> alen, e se non parte il bios non centra neanche ubuntu
<alen> come faccio ad andare nel sistema operativo se no parte il bios dove e montato cybernova mi dispiace per te ma il caso purtroppo e questo
<alen> ma la luce dello schermo e retro illuminata l'harddisk lo sento girare
<cybernova> alen, fisso o portatile?
<alen> portatile cybernova ho tolto anche la batteria e fatto partire da corrente diretta niente da fare e ubuntu che fa sti casini ribbadisco dopo aggiornamento
<alen> anontor2015@gmail.com questa e la mia email raga ora vado a lavoro vi ringrazio se so altro ritorno
<pinglix> salve devo copiare 230 Gb di documenti da NTFS a EXT4. Su NTFS occupa 230 GB su EXT4 mi chiede 450 GB e mi dice che non ho spazio sufficente
<widecurio64> salve a tutti, ho reinstallato kubuntu 14.10 dopo aver avuto dei problemi ma ora non ho più la selezione del sistema operativo, che faccio?
<widecurio64> P.S.prima avevo dual boot con windows 8 e kubuntu
<krabador> !grub | widecurio64
<ubot-it> widecurio64: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<widecurio64> ok grazie, ma avrei un altro quesito, come installo wine?
<pinglix> qualcuno mi può aiutare ? perchè EXT4 mi chiede il doppio di spazio ? dipende dal block size ?
<GIULIA> ciao.  ho un hp 255 G1 notebook -pc non riesco a usare la stampante canon pixma ip 2700
<GIULY> ciao non riesco a stampare con la canon pixma ip 27000 su hp 255 notebook pc
<jester-> GIULY: non è questione di marca pc
<jester-> GIULY: tipo ubuntu?
<GIULY> era per dare piu dettagli possibili
<GIULY> 12 04 lts
<jester-> installandola risulta in nota?
<GIULY> scusa 14 04 lts
<GIULY> al momento e staccata perchè èun po di mesi che non la uso..
<jester-> GIULY: qualsiasi stampante va installata e se supportata dovrebbe essere nella lista installazione
<GIULY> mi puoi assistere nel reistallamento?
<jester-> GIULY: impostazioni sistema stampanti e scanner
<GIULY> non e cosi semplice installare la stampante
<GIULY> mi guidate su qualcosa di affidabile e recente?
<dadexix86> GIULY, marca e modello? versione di Ubuntu?
<akis24> sera
<Christian79> Buona sera a Tutti
<akis24> sera Christian79
<Christian79> posso chiedere il vs aiuto su una "stupidata"?
<akis24> Christian79: esponi pure se qualcuno sa ti risponde
<Christian79> nn so cosa sia successo  a mozilla ma da questa sera non riesci piu' a fare la spesa sul sito esselunga
<Christian79> eseguo l'accesso ma non mi apre piu' le sottopagine
<Carlin0> Christian79, non credo sia cambiato qualcosa in firefox ma piuttosto nel sito esselunga
<akis24> Christian79: sicuro non siaun problema del sito?
<Christian79> con il tabet mi si collega senza problemi, con il pc mi a problemi quando clicco su "frutta" piuttosto che "carne" in basso sull dx mi veine fuori una finestrella con scritto javascript;:
<krabador> Christian79, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep firefox > file
<krabador> cat file | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Christian79, cmq ti confermo che il sito va
<Christian79> Ciao Krabador sono un neofita... mi ricordi come aprire la schermata per dare i comandi?
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<Christian79> Krabador ho fatto install pastebinit
<krabador> manda gli altri 2
<Christian79> con il secondo dpkg... non fa nulla
<krabador> il terzo ti restituirà un link
<krabador> incollalo qui
<Christian79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10840476/
<Christian79> che devo fare ora?
<Carlin0> Christian79, anche io faccio (ogni tanto ) la spesa da esselunga , con google chrome il sito va a meraviglia
<Christian79> provo  scaircare google chrome?
<Carlin0> vieni in chat Christian79 ...
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Christian79> se provo a cliccare su
<Christian79> non mi fa nulla
<Christian79> Carlin0 se clicco su #ubuntu-it-chat non si apre nulla, che faccio?
<Carlin0> Christian79, guarda bene che sei gia entrato di la
<calimero_82> buonasera
<calimero_82> non so se è un problema relativo alla cpu o alla gpu, ma s'è bloccato il pc e sono apparse delle scritte, potrei postare la foto fatta dal cell?
<Carlin0> posta che vediamo dai
<krabador> !image | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<calimero_82> http://derp.co.uk/bf1aa
<krabador> calimero_82, sarebbe stato il caso facesso vedere anche la parte inferiore
<calimero_82> quello so riuscito a fotografare bene
<calimero_82> purtroppo
<calimero_82> scusatemi
<krabador> calimero_82, cerca di fare una foto della parte inferiore
<calimero_82> krabador:  il problema è che l ho spento già
<calimero_82> è successo verso le 19
<krabador> !veggenti | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<calimero_82> pensavo si potesse capire dalle prime scritture, scusate
<krabador> calimero_82, al di la della documentazione da redarre, è meglio avere il pc che si intente ripristinare , sottomano
<calimero_82> m'è stato difficile fare sta foto decente con questo telefonino
<krabador> calimero_82, quando hai 'sto pc sottomano, torna qui
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-18
<akis24> giorno
<toshiba_> salve, posso essporre il mio problema, ho smartphone acquarius 4.5 ubuntu ontouh vorrei sincronizarlo con nautilus, come devo fare? grazie
<cristian_c> dadexix86, ciao
<bip> Buongiorno
<dadexix86> cristian_c, ciao :)
<tux98> salve a tutto il server
<tux98> avrei bisogno di un aiuto urgente che non posso farne a meno chi mi aiuterebbe?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | tux98
<ubot-it> tux98: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Ernesto_F> Buongiorno a tutti voi...sono nuovo ad approcciarmi con ubuntu e sto avendo problemi con l'installazione di un software qualcuno di voi potrebbe darmi una mano a capirci qualcosa??Grazie a tutti
<tux98> devo installare alien su lubuntu da terminale ma mi dice che non c'e' connessione ai server . premetto che il pc è correttamente connesso a internet
<dadexix86>  !aiuto | Ernesto_F
<ubot-it> Ernesto_F: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<dadexix86> tux98, sei dietro a un proxy, tipo su una connessione di un'università o che ti chiede di inserire le credenziali in un browser?
<Ernesto_F> ok!!!problemi dipendenze nell'installare su ubuntu 14.04 lts un software di cartografia digitale dal nome QGIS
<cristian_c> tux98, domanda in pubblico, non in privato
<tux98> no non uso proxy
<dadexix86> Ernesto_F, esattamente quali problemi?
<tux98> cristian_c,dove posso postare un immagine per farti capire meglio?
<cristian_c> !image | tux98
<ubot-it> tux98: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bip> tux98: probabilmente il pacchetto che stai installando si connette ad un server per scaricare delle dipendenze. Il server in questione risulta offline. Qual è il pacchetto in questione?
<dadexix86> Ernesto_F, nel senso quali dipendenze non trova?
<Ernesto_F> dadexix86 non riuscirei a spiegartelo in una riga purtroppo!!! ho il terminale aperto posso riportare qui gli errori che mi trova???
<bip> Ciao cristian_c scusami, non ti avevo visto :)
<bip> !pastebin | Ernesto_F
<ubot-it> Ernesto_F: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> toshiba_, forse può aiutarti: http://askubuntu.com/questions/601328/how-can-i-sync-music-from-ubuntu-14-04-to-my-ubuntu-phone-bq-aquaris
<toshiba_> speriamo grazie, ora vedo.
<dadexix86> toshiba_, esattamente cosa vuoi sincronizzare?
<toshiba_> Come facevo con android collegavo il cavo usb al notebook, e mi consentiva di scaricare o caricare le foto i video e i documenti.
<dadexix86> toshiba_, allora basta che colleghi il cavo e tieni il display non bloccato, nautilus ti permetterà di navigare nelle cartelle accessibili del telefono senza problemi
<toshiba_> non succede nulla
<Ernesto_F> ok ho messo il nome utente ed il testo dell'errore sul sito http://paste.ubuntu.com/ adesso mi è uscita la pagina con il testo inserito cos'altro devo fare?
<dadexix86> toshiba_, quale versione hai di ubuntu?
<dadexix86> Ernesto_F, posta il link di quella pagina :)
<toshiba_> 14.04
<cristian_c> !info qgis
<ubot-it> qgis (source: qgis): Geographic Information System (GIS). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.1-2build2 (trusty), package size 3857 kB, installed size 14129 kB
<Ernesto_F> ecco il link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843394/plain/
<Ernesto_F> ditemi se riuscite a vederlo!!!!io ho messo solo gli errori che mi da alla fine
<dadexix86> Ernesto_F, si vede ma hai abilitato dei repository esterni? perché la versione su Utopic è la 2.2.0-1, mentre tu stai cercando di installare una versione più nuova su un sistema più vecchio
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, digita: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Ernesto_F> dadexix86 premettendo che sono un dilettante allo sbaraglio comunque si...ho seguito due procedure diverse nella prima ho aggiunto delle repository da sorgenti software e poi sulla riga apt ho messo i link poi sul terminale ho fatto solo apt-get update e apt-get install invece nella seconda procedura ho seguito i passi che mi spiegava nel sito: htt
<Ernesto_F> p://qgis4dummies.wikidot.com/linux purtroppo il risultato finale è sempre lo stesso :(
<tux98> cristian-c, ecco l'immagine: http://imageshack.com/a/img633/3668/pPtfTY.png
<dadexix86> Ernesto_F, non dovevi aggiungere alcun repository esterno, la prossima volta non seguire guide prese a caso dalla rete :)
<dadexix86> Ernesto_F, posta quanto ti ha chiesto cristian_c
<cristian_c> tux98, perché hai applicazioni aperte che bloccano apt
<dadexix86> Ernesto_F, anche perché ti hanno fatto installare una versione non stabile del programma (il repository è "unstable", come si vede dal nome)
<Ernesto_F> hai ragione dadexix86 ma solo ieri ho scoperto di questo forum
<Ernesto_F> cristian_c ho lanciato il comando che mi hai detto ecco cosa mi è uscito fuori:
<tux98> cristian_c, scusami ma sono un dilettante quali sono queste applicazioni che bloccano apt e come faccio a sbloccarle?
<Ernesto_F> root@ernesto-Satellite-L500:/home/ernesto# ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Ernesto_F> google-chrome.list       ubuntugis-ubuntugis-unstable-trusty.list
<Ernesto_F> google-chrome.list.save  ubuntugis-ubuntugis-unstable-trusty.list.save
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, perché sei utente root?
<cristian_c> può creare problemi
<dadexix86> cristian_c, perché nella guida che ha seguito lo fanno diventare root ma mai uscire
<cristian_c> tux98, controlla quali applicazioni sono aperte sul desktop?
<Ernesto_F> esatto
<dadexix86> Ernesto_F, dai nel terminale (sempre lo stesso) i seguenti comandi
<dadexix86> exit
<Ernesto_F> ragazzi ma ho possibilità di risolvere???
<caveat-> tux98: sul terminale dai:  ps aux | grep -i apt
<dadexix86> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntugis-ubuntugis-unstable-trusty.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntugis-ubuntugis-unstable-trusty.list.save
<dadexix86> sudo apt-get update
<tux98> cristian_c,nessuna solo chromium
<dadexix86> Ernesto_F, e posta gli output su pastebin. ti sto guidando passo-passo verso una soluzione, non temere ;)
<Ernesto_F> ma devo uscire da amministratore dadexix86???
<dadexix86> no! devi uscire da root.
<dadexix86> dai i tre comandi che ti ho dato e posta l'output su pastebin
<Ernesto_F> ok basta premere ctrl + d se non sbaglio?!?!?
<dadexix86> Ernesto_F,  segui i comandi che ti ho dato :)
<dadexix86> il primo (exit) ti fa tornare utente normale
<Ernesto_F> si si ho visto capito adesso :)
<dadexix86> amminstratore (puoi usare sudo) ma non root ;)
<tux98> qualcun'altro mi saprebbe risolvere il mio problema che ho descitto a cristian_c?
<caveat-> tux98: sul terminale dai:  ps aux | grep -i apt
<Ernesto_F> ecco l'output dadexix86 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843456/plain/
<dadexix86> Ernesto_F, ora dai (e posta l'output) il seguente comando
<dadexix86> sudo apt-get install qgis
<Ernesto_F> mi dice che qgis  è gia alla versione più recente comunque ecco il link dell'output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843465/plain/
<dadexix86> se gli dici di sì che fa?
<Ernesto_F> stessi errori di prima
<Ernesto_F> identici
<dadexix86> Ernesto_F, ok, allora posta ancora l'output di
<cristian_c> caveat-, anche con il software center aperto, non compare nel risultato
<dadexix86> sudo apt-get clean && ls /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Ernesto_F> ecco il link dadexix86 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843487/plain/
<Ernesto_F> ah ok
<caveat-> tux98: quindi non ti da' alcun output quel comando? Allora non lo hai installato da linea di comando?
<Ernesto_F> ecco l'output dell'ultimo comando che mi hai detto dadexix86 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843494/plain/
<dadexix86> Ernesto_F, perfetto! dai
<dadexix86> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install qgis
<dadexix86> Ernesto_F, e posta l'output ovviamente ;)
<Ernesto_F> niente da fare dadexix 86 :( ecco il solito verdetto http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843500/plain/
<toshiba_> seguita la guida, ora funziona tutto ora si che si raggiona, grazie a per l'attenzione.
<Ernesto_F> dadexix86 comunque ho provato a scaricare qgis anche da ubuntu software center semplicemnte facendo installa...mi parte l'installazione poi ad un certo punto si blocca l'installazione e mi esce una finestra in cui mi dice che ho un errore nei requisiti di sistema
<dadexix86> Ernesto_F, aspetta a toccare altro coi pacchetti prima di fare altri danni. postami
<dadexix86> ls /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/
<Ernesto_F> dadexix86 ho lanciato il comando ma non mi fa niente
<dadexix86> ok, questo è un bene... posta l'output di
<dadexix86> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ernesto_F> ecco cosa mi esce : deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main
<antoo> ho installato virtual box e come faccio a condividere file ora con ubuntu?
<caveat-> antoo: quale il sistema host e quale il guest?
<dadexix86> Ernesto_F, solo quello?
<dadexix86> Ernesto_F, se sì, mi sa che hai dei casini ben più grandi che quelli generati dal seguire quella guida per qgis :S
<Ernesto_F> si solo quello
<cristian_c> antoo, su quale os hai installato virtualbox?
<Ernesto_F> quindi che faccio dadexix86 ???
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: che ti dice sudo dpkg -l | grep -i qgis ?
<cristian_c> !sources
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<Ernesto_F> caveat- devo lanciare tutto ciò che mi hai scritto??
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: si'
<cristian_c> tux98, posta una foto del desktop
<dadexix86> Ernesto_F, segui le istruzioni di caveat- :) io purtroppo devo assentarmi dal pc per un po'
<Ernesto_F> mi dice grep: ?: file o directory non esistente
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: sudo apt-get install grep
<Ernesto_F> ok dadexix86 grazie mille x tutto
<Ernesto_F> se ci sei dopo pranzo ci sentiamo dopo io sarò qua
<cristian_c> !paste | Ernesto_F
<ubot-it> Ernesto_F: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, posta i risultati di tutti i comandi su pastebin
<Ernesto_F> caveat- mi dice che grep è gia alla versione più recente
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: il comando da digitare e':    sudo dpkg -l | grep -i qgis
<Ernesto_F> poi faccio continuare si e mi riporta sempre gli stessi errori
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: quali errori?
<caveat-> quali "stessi" errori?
<Ernesto_F> allora caveat- ti posto il link di tutto l'output così riusciamo a capirci ok?
<cristian_c> caveat-, che senso ha sudo in quel comando?
<caveat-> cristian_c: non ne ha
<Ernesto_F> ecco il link ragazzi http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843569/plain/
<Ernesto_F> questo è l'output degli ultimi comandi che ho lanciato
<Ernesto_F> cristian_c scusami mi avevi detto di lanciare qualche comando??
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: pare che il software sia installato
<cristian_c> incolla su pastebin l'output
<cristian_c> caveat-, ci sono dei paccetti mezzi installati
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: hai mai provato ad eseguirlo
<cristian_c> *pacchetti
<caveat-> ?
<cristian_c> iU  qgis                                        1:2.8.1-0+20trusty                    i386         Geographic Information System (GIS)
<cristian_c> iU  qgis-plugin-globe                           1:2.8.1-0+20trusty                    i386         OSG globe plugin for QGIS
<cristian_c> iU  qgis-plugin-grass                           1:2.8.1-0+20trusty                    i386         GRASS plugin for QGIS
<cristian_c> iF  qgis-providers                              1:2.8.1-0+20trusty                    i386         collection of data providers to QGIS
<Ernesto_F> ecco il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843578/plain/
<Ernesto_F> ragazzi devo dirmi un altra cosa che mi ero dimenticato
<Ernesto_F> aspettate prima di scrivermi se no non riesco a seguirvi
<cristian_c> beh
<antoo> caveat windows7 e ubuntu
<cristian_c> <dadexix86> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> <dadexix86> Ernesto_F, solo quello?
<cristian_c> <Ernesto_F> si solo quello
<cristian_c> <Ernesto_F> ecco cosa mi esce : deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main
<cristian_c> antoo, quindi hai installato la versione di virtualbox per ubuntu su ubuntu?
<caveat-> antoo: e qual e' quello da virtualizzare?
<Ernesto_F> ieri ho trovato su una guida che avrei dovuto togliere delle spunte e l'ho fatto cioè su sorgenti software-altro software ed ho spuntato la voce deb cdrom:[Xubuntu 14.04.2 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release i386 (20150218.1)]/ trusty main
<antoo> vorrei scambiare file da ubuntu a wind( che è su macchina virtuale)
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, i repository ufficiali sono a posto
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, cd rom è disabilitata
<cristian_c> (il che va bene)
<antoo> ho letto che bisogna creare cartelle condivisa ma dove
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | antoo
<ubot-it> antoo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<caveat-> antoo: installa le guest additions su windows e poi abilita il drag $ drop bidirezionale
<cristian_c> antoo, nelle impostazioni della macchina virtuale
<caveat-> drag & drop*
<cristian_c> antoo, hai installato l'extension pack scaricato dal sito virtualbox?
<cristian_c> anche le guest addition
<antoo> sì installata
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: si deve capire quelle flags dell'output di dpkg -l cosa significhino
<antoo> sì
<cristian_c> caveat-, anche se il drag & drop riguarda il copia incolla negli appunti, che è un'altra cosa ancora
<caveat-> cristian_c: no, quella e' la clipboard
<Ernesto_F> ditemi voi io non so cos altro fare
<caveat-> per il copy/paste
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: dobbiamo ricercare il significato delle flags iU e iF
<cristian_c> caveat-, ah, vero
<caveat-> la seconda in particolare U e F
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, a dadexix hai detto che c'era solo quella riga nel file sources.list
<cristian_c> caveat-, U sta per Unpacked
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, rimuovi quei pacchetti manualmente
<antoo> oracle vm...forse è questa versione che non và?
<caveat-> e F per half-configured
<Ernesto_F> aspè che lo rifaccio e ti dico caveat-
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: no, non devi rifare
<Ernesto_F> non me lo fa fare
<Ernesto_F> ahscusa
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, ormai hai rimosso i ppa, quindi non puoi far altro che rimuovere i pacchetti dei ppa installati in precedenza
<Ernesto_F> e come dovrei fare?!?!?
<cristian_c> antoo, hai letto il wiki?
<cristian_c> antoo, entra nelle impostazioni della macchina virtuale
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: prova a dare:  sudo apt-get -f install qgis
<cristian_c> per tutto il resto c'è la documentazione di virtualbox
<antoo> non c'è dispositivi
<Ernesto_F> io ieri ho fatto purge poi autoremove e autoclean ed ho rimosso tutto poi ho rifatto l installazione ma sempre uguale
<antoo> nuova -impostazioni e avvio
<Ernesto_F> ecco l'output caveat- http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843615/plain/
<Ernesto_F> ma il numero di errore 127 potrebbe dirci qualcosa?????????????
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cristian_c> antoo, c'è Cartelle condivise
<Ernesto_F> caveat ma faccio continuare si o no?
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: in che senso?
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, non devi utilizzare i ppa per installare qgis
<cristian_c> sopratutto quelli instabili
<Ernesto_F> cristian_c quindi che devo fare? non riesco più a seguirvi
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, il programma si trova  nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> <Ernesto_F> io ieri ho fatto purge poi autoremove e autoclean ed ho rimosso tutto poi ho rifatto l installazione ma sempre uguale
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: dai  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cristian_c> i ppa non ti servono
<Ernesto_F> caveat- mi da questo errore 127 quando lancio il apt get install
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: non hai eseguito:  sudo dpkg --configure -a  ?
<Ernesto_F> si caveat- ecco l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843629/plain/
<Ernesto_F> caveat- ecco di cosa ti parlavo dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto qgis-providers (--configure):
<Ernesto_F>  il sottoprocesso installato script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 127
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, sudo apt-get remove --purge qgis-providers qgis qgis-plugin-grass qgis-plugin-globe
<caveat-> cristian_c: non bastava forse solo qgis?
<Ernesto_F> ok cristian_c
<caveat-> forse rimuove tutti
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: prova prima solo con qgis
<Ernesto_F> quindi lancio il comando di cristian_c??datemi conferma
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: sudo apt-get remove --purge qgis
<cristian_c> caveat-, potrebbe non rimuovere del tutto anche i pacchetti collegati
<Ernesto_F> ragazzi datemi un comando non so a chi stare a sentire
<caveat-> se non li rimuove, allora li rimuove dopo
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: sudo apt-get remove --purge qgis
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: dopo:   dpkg -l | grep -i qgis
<cristian_c> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntugis/ubuntugis-unstable/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages
<cristian_c> qui la lista
<Ernesto_F> raga io però ieri avevo trovato questi 3 comandi per rimuovere tutto:sudo apt-get purge qgis*
<Ernesto_F> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Ernesto_F> sudo apt-get autoclean
<caveat-> Ernesto_F:  hai fatto? Posta output dell'ultimo comando
<Ernesto_F> caveat- ho lanciato il primo comando ed ecco l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843660/plain/
<Ernesto_F> lancio adesso gli altri due che mi hai detto?
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: sudo apt-get autoremove
<caveat-> sudo apt-get autoclean
<Ernesto_F> ecco l'output invece dell altro http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843669/plain/
<caveat-> dpkg -l | grep -i qgis
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, sudo apt-get remove --purge qgis-providers
<Ernesto_F> ok allora devo rifare tutto caveat-?????
<Ernesto_F> cristian_c e caveat- scusatemi ma non riesco a seguire due diverse procedure non riesco più a capirci nulla
<Ernesto_F> ditemi una unica procedura che la faccio
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: ora dai:  sudo apt-geremove libqgis*
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, se guardi il messaggio di errore, dice:
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: ora dai:  sudo apt-get remove libqgis*
<cristian_c> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto qgis-providers (--configure):
<cristian_c>  il sottoprocesso installato script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 127
<cristian_c> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<cristian_c>  qgis-providers
<Ernesto_F> esatto cristian_c credo che il fulcro di tutto stia in queste parole
<Ernesto_F> caveat- ho lanciato questo comando
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<Ernesto_F> ecco l'output caveat- http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843693/plain/
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: dai  sudo dpkg -P qgis
<cristian_c> ha fatto
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: di nuovo dpkg -l | grep -i qgis
<Ernesto_F> caveat- ho lanciato  sudo dpkg -P qgis
<caveat-> e ti ha dato output?
<Ernesto_F> mi dice dpkg: attenzione: viene ignorata la richiesta di rimuovere qgis poiché non è installato
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: di nuovo dpkg -l | grep -i qgis
<Ernesto_F> ok fatto caveat-
<caveat-> posta
<Ernesto_F> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843705/plain/
<Ernesto_F> considera che le voci sono tutte rosse in questo ultimo output!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ernesto_F> mi sono dimenticato di dirvelo prima
<Ernesto_F> tutte le parole QGIS sono scritte in rosso
<cristian_c> !pulireubuntu
<ubot-it> pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<Ernesto_F> ecco l'output cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843718/plain/
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<Ernesto_F> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843732/plain/
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: dopdiche' dovrebbero rimanere solo 4 pacchetti ancora riguardanti qgis,  li vedi da dpkg -l | grep -i qgis
<Ernesto_F> caveat- tu che dici???
<caveat-> vero?
<cristian_c> <caveat-> Ernesto_F: di nuovo dpkg -l | grep -i qgis
<Ernesto_F> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843739/plain/
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: quindi darai:  sudo apt-get purge qgis-common qgis-plugin-globe-common qgis-plugin-grass-common qgis-providers-common
<Ernesto_F> cristian_c e caveat- ma concordate entrambi ????non capisco perchè ogni tanto scrive uno ed ogni tanto un altro
<Ernesto_F> scusate ma non vorrei mischiare due diversi modi di fare
<Ernesto_F> quindi che devo fare????????
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: quindi darai:  sudo apt-get purge qgis-common qgis-plugin-globe-common qgis-plugin-grass-common qgis-providers-common
<Ernesto_F> ok!!!!
<Ernesto_F> output caveat- e cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843748/plain/
<caveat-> cristian_c: ma in /etc/apt/sources.list si possono mettere anche repo Debian?
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, apt-cache policy osgearth-data
<Ernesto_F> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843760/plain/
<cristian_c> eh, ci sono altri pacchetti di quel ppa
<cristian_c> non rimossi
<cristian_c> ergo, non è finita
<Ernesto_F> datemi istruzioni
<Ernesto_F> :)
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, dpkg -l | grep gdal
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, dpkg -l | grass
<Ernesto_F> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843775/plain/
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, dpkg -l | osgearth
<Ernesto_F> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843778/plain/
<Ernesto_F> l'ultimo mi dice comando non trovato cristian_c
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: dpkg -l | grep grass
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: dpkg -l | grep osgearth
<Ernesto_F> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843785/plain/
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: sudo aptitude why osgearth
<Ernesto_F> mi dice sudo: aptitude: command not found
<cristian_c> tutti pacchetti presenti in quel ppa
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Ernesto_F> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843805/plain/
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: sudo aptitude why osgearth
<Ernesto_F> mi dice Impossibile trovare un motivo per installare osgearth.
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: sudo aptitude why gdal
<Ernesto_F> mi dice E: Il pacchetto di nome «gdal» non esiste.
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: sudo aptitude why gdal*
<Ernesto_F> ancora E: Il pacchetto di nome «gdal*» non esiste.
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, sudo apt-ger remove --purge gdal-bin libgdal1h python-gdal osgearth-data libosgearth*
<Ernesto_F> cristian_c ecco cosa mi dice sudo: apt-ger: command not found
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, sudo apt-get remove --purge gdal-bin libgdal1h python-gdal osgearth-data libosgearth*
<Ernesto_F> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843834/plain/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, dpkg -l | egrep 'qgis|gdal|osgearth|open'
<Ernesto_F> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843843/plain/
<Ernesto_F> il termine open è scritto in rosso
<cristian_c> ok
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: che ti dice:  dpkg -l | grep education-geography ?
<caveat-> dpkg -l | grep education-geography
<Ernesto_F> caveat- http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843855/plain/
<Ernesto_F> non fa niente
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: dpkg -l | grep science-geography
<Ernesto_F> niente uguale a prima
<Ernesto_F> caveat- niente come prima
<cristian_c> ii  libopenthreads14                            3.2.0~rc1-5~trusty1                   i386         Object-Oriented (OO) thread interface for C++, shared libs
<Ernesto_F> cristian_c è un comando che devo lanciare?!?!?!?
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, apt--cache policy libopenthreads14
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, apt-cache policy libopenthreads14
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, l'ultimo
<Ernesto_F> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843868/plain/
<caveat-> con un solo -
<caveat-> e poi dai:   dpkg -l | egrep 'gis|gdal|osgearth|open'
<Ernesto_F> che significa caveat- ?
<Ernesto_F> che significa con un solo - ?
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: apt-cache policy libopenthreads14
<cristian_c> caveat-, quel comando non serve più
<cristian_c> <caveat-> e poi dai:   dpkg -l | egrep 'gis|gdal|osgearth|open'
<cristian_c> caveat-, ha rimosso quasi tutto della roba precedente
<caveat-> cristian_c: ma ho messo gis anziche' qgis
<cristian_c> tranne quel pacchetto
<cristian_c> caveat-, ah, ok
<Ernesto_F> ecco output del primo comando caveat- http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843884/plain/
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, sudo apt-get remove --purge libopenthreads14
<cristian_c> poi, Ernesto_F : dpkg -l | grep map
<Ernesto_F> ecco ultimi due comandi cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843894/plain/
<cristian_c> ok
<Ernesto_F> ma poi il secondo pacchetto che mi diceva caveat- non l'ho lanciato devo farlo????????
<Ernesto_F> cioè questo: dpkg -l | egrep 'gis|gdal|osgearth|open'  devo mandarlo?????
<caveat-> Ernesto_F: giusto per sfizio:  dpkg -l | egrep 'gis'
<Ernesto_F> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843912/plain/
<caveat-> niente
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, dpkg -l | grep gis
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, dpkg -l | grep cgi
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, dpkg -l | grep cython
<Ernesto_F> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843926/plain/
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, dpkg -l | grep saga
<Ernesto_F> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843935/plain/
<Ernesto_F> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843938/plain/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, dpkg -l | grep ossim
<Ernesto_F> niente cristian_c
<Ernesto_F> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843956/plain/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, dpkg -l | grep 'tinyows|libotb|monteverdi'
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, dpkg -l | egrep 'tinyows|libotb|monteverdi'
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, l'ultimo
<Ernesto_F> niente non mi fa fare niente
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<belgarath_> mi è sparito l'audio :( i volumi ci sono non è in mute. che è successo ? cosa posso vedere per farlo tornare ?
<Ernesto_F> cos'è pastebin???
<cristian_c> !paste | Ernesto_F
<ubot-it> Ernesto_F: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> non l'hai utilizzato fino ad ora?
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, tra l'altro ti basta premere paste
<Ernesto_F> no non so cosa sia
<cristian_c> non so perché ti compare quel plain nell'indirizzo
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, ah, sì? <Ernesto_F> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10843956/plain/
<Ernesto_F> non capisco cristina_c
<Ernesto_F> cristian_c
<cristian_c> Ernesto_F, utilizza il servizio pastebin più o meno come hai fatto fino ad ora
<cristian_c> ah, altro comando: dpkg -l | grep spatialite
<cristian_c> lol
<Carlin0> belgarath_, posta la videata di alsamixer
<ErnestoF> rieccomi caveat- e cristian_c
<ErnestoF> ditemi se arrivano i messaggi per favore
<cristian_c> ah, altro comando: dpkg -l | grep spatialite
<ErnestoF> mi si era disconnessa la chat
<cristian_c> e: dpkg -l | grep otb
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Ernesto_F, dpkg -l | egrep 'tinyows|libotb|monteverdi'
<ErnestoF> cristian_c vi arrivano i miei messaggi??
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, sì, ma posta i risultati su pastepin
<ErnestoF> quali risultati???
<belgarath_> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ErnestoF> io sono rimasto al comando   dpkg -l | egrep 'tinyows|libotb|monteverdi'
<cristian_c> posta il contenuto del terminale su pastebin
<ErnestoF> mi puoi spiegare come devo fare cristian_c?
<cristian_c> lo stesso per gli altri due comandi qui sopra
<belgarath_> Carlin0: https://imgur.com/ty2EK4H
<cristian_c> !paste | ErnestoF
<ubot-it> ErnestoF: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ErnestoF> ed è quello che ho fatto fino ad ora allora
<Carlin0> belgarath_, togli il mute dove c'è
<belgarath_> Carlin0: nel frattempo ho trovato questo  e sto provando a seguire cosa c'è scritto qui ma con 0 risultati http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=579352&start=20
<Carlin0> ad esempio in line front etc etc
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, per favore, posta il contenuto del terminale su pastebin
<belgarath_> Carlin0: fatto non sento sempre na mazza :(
<ErnestoF> ma tutto ciò che ho fatto finora cristian_c ???????
<Carlin0> belgarath_, ma per ora sono ancora in mute
<belgarath_> Carlin0: ho tolto il mute
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, per i tre comandi appena citati
<Carlin0> alzato un po il volume ?
<ErnestoF> scusami ma da quando sono rientrato non ne ho letto comandi me li potresti riscrivere cristian_c ????
<belgarath_> Carlin0: sì
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, li ho ripostati più volte, comunque, basterebbe leggere il log
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Ernesto_F, dpkg -l | egrep 'tinyows|libotb|monteverdi'
<belgarath_> Carlin0: ho tutto a palla ora
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ah, altro comando: dpkg -l | grep spatialite
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> e: dpkg -l | grep otb
<Carlin0> posta alsamixer belgarath_
<belgarath_> Carlin0: https://imgur.com/6BK1afp
<ErnestoF> ecco l'output cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844049/plain/
<cristian_c> ok
<Carlin0> <belgarath_> mi è sparito l'audio  ← cosa hai fatto prima ?
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, dpkg -l | egrep 'pycsw|toolkit'
<belgarath_> ho aperto un mp3 che mi ha aperto rhythmbox ma non è riuscito ad importare il file ed è schiantato
<belgarath_> ora sto cercando di ascoltarli tramite mplayer
<ErnestoF> output cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844075/
<belgarath_> mplayer gira ma audio 0
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, ah, finalmente hai aggiustato i link dei paste :D
<cristian_c> così non devo modificarli
<ErnestoF> è una buona notizia????
<cristian_c> sì
<ErnestoF> io vedo l'obiettivo sempre più lontano....
<cristian_c> perché così risparmio tempo per vedere i tuoi paste, ma tanto è quasi finita
<ErnestoF> spero di riuscire ad installare qgis e soprattutto a farlo funzionare
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, dpkg -l | grep liblwgeom
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, eh, te l'ho detto di non usare ppa
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, dpkg -l | grep python3-click
<krabador> belgarath_, versione di ubuntu?
<belgarath_> 14.04
<krabador> ubuntu o derivata?
<belgarath_> ubuntu
<krabador> hai già riavviato dopo il problema?
<belgarath_> no se riuscivo a capire e risolvere prima del riavvio ero più contento :)
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, dpkg -l | grep python-fiona
<ErnestoF> ecco output cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844097/plain/
<belgarath_> ora riavvio devo solo chiudere un po'di shell aperte
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, ma perché quel plain nel link?
<belgarath_> a dopo
<ErnestoF> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844111/plain/
<ErnestoF> non lo so cristian_c
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, ma basta premere Paste eh, come ti ho già detto
<ErnestoF> l'ho notato pure io
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, dpkg -l | grep zoo
<ErnestoF> ed io premo paste
<ErnestoF> non mi fa fare niente l'ultimo comando
<ErnestoF> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844128/
<belgarath_> uff peggiorata situazione :( riavviato ma non si sente una mazza
<Carlin0> peggiorata ... è uguale semmai
<belgarath_> prima però andava.. non capisco cosa ho combinato per romperlo
<Carlin0> belgarath_, dpkg -l | grep jack
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, ok
<cristian_c> quasi finito
<belgarath_> Carlin0:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844140/
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, dpkg -l | grep python-affine
<ErnestoF> niente cristian_c
<ErnestoF> non mi dice niente come prima
<Carlin0> belgarath_, hai provato a reinstallare pulseaudio ?
<belgarath_> Carlin0: no lo faccio
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, dpkg -l | grep python3-affine
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, su pastebin
<Carlin0> belgarath_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, dpkg -l | grep python-click
<belgarath_> Carlin0: fatto
<krabador> belgarath_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<belgarath_> krabador: già installato
<ErnestoF> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844156/
<krabador> belgarath_, aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> belgarath_, incolla il risultante
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, dpkg -l | grep fiona
<belgarath_> krabador: della reinstall di pulseaudio ?
<krabador> belgarath_, leggi bene
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, non solo il secondo, ma anche il primo e il terzo
<belgarath_> non avevo visto la riga ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844162/
<ErnestoF> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844164/
<ErnestoF> sto mandando tutti quelli che mi scrivi
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, non hai letto bene, allora
<krabador> belgarath_, hai già dato install --reinstall pulseaudio?
<belgarath_> sì
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ErnestoF, dpkg -l | grep python-affine
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ErnestoF, dpkg -l | grep python-click
<krabador> belgarath_, pulseaudio --check | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, dpkg -l | grep cligj
<belgarath_> krabador: pulseaudio --check non da output
<ErnestoF> cristian_c ti mando l'output degli ultimi che mi hai scritto http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844184/
<cristian_c> finito
<ErnestoF> finito cosa?
<krabador> belgarath_, ok , pulseaudio -k
<ErnestoF> e il software che mi serve???
<belgarath_> krabador: non produce output ma in corrispondenza del lancio ho questo nel syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844203/
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, ok, ora siamo più o meno sicuri
<krabador> belgarath_, lancia un player
<krabador> belgarath_, e vedi se va
<cristian_c> che non ci sono più pacchetti di quel ppa installati nel tuo sistema
<belgarath_> krabador: no
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, ora puoi installare tranquillamente installare gis tramite il comando: sudo apt-get install qgis
<krabador> belgarath_, pulseaudio -D
<krabador> belgarath_, e riprova
<ErnestoF> sudo apt-get update e poi sudo apt-get install qgis ????? cristian_c
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, su pastebin
<belgarath_> krabador: E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, non credo serva update, comunque
<cristian_c> dallo lo stesso
<krabador> belgarath_, allora    pulseaudio
<krabador> liscio
<caveat-> cristian_c: non dovrebbe eliminare quanto aveva aggiunto in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<cristian_c> caveat-, non ha aggiunto nulla in quel file
<caveat-> riguardante quel ppa
<belgarath_> krabador: E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<cristian_c> i ppa non stanno in quel file
<krabador> belgarath_, sudo service pulseaudio restart
<krabador> belgarath_, controlla poi dalle opzioni audio che le periferiche siano settate a doveere
<belgarath_> krabador: restartato ma non va. non ho capito dove guardare i settaggi delle periferiche
<krabador> impostazioni  --- audio
<belgarath_> krabador: a me pare tutto ok
<belgarath_> solo che se faccio il test audio non sento una mazza
<krabador> belgarath_, posta screenshot
<krabador> !image | belgarath_
<ubot-it> belgarath_: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<belgarath_> https://imgur.com/caHxarZ
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, fatto?
<ErnestoF> no cristian_c non ha ancora finito
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, posta i risultati su pastebin
<ErnestoF> cristian_c e caveat- ha appena finito ma purtroppo non abbiamo risolto vi posto comunque l'output :( :( :( : (
<ErnestoF> ecco l'output completo http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844247/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<ErnestoF> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844269/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, dpkg -l | grep gis
<ErnestoF> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844275/
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, un secondo solo
<ErnestoF> ok cristian_c
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, sudo apt-get install qgis-providers
<ErnestoF> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844292/
<cristian_c> ok, trovato
<cristian_c> sudo dpkg-reconfigure qgis
<GIULIA> ciao. ho difficolta a usare la stampante canon ip 2700 su ubuntu 14 04 lts
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, prova questo comando
<cristian_c> !stampanti
<ubot-it> stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<ErnestoF> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844296/
<cristian_c> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: qgis è rovinato o non completamente installato
<ErnestoF> si ho letto pure io cristian_c
<ErnestoF> ma non sarebbe possibile rimuoverlo completamente con tutte le componenti e riprovare ad installarlo con altra procedura?
<GIULIA> si ma sulla lista dellle stampanti non c'è la canon ip 2700
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/103834/how-do-i-force-configuration-of-partially-installed-packages
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, è quello che abbiamo fatto prima
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install -f
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, o meglio i sei comandi contenuti nella pagina che ho linkato, che male non fanno
<caveat-> anche se glieli facemmo gia' eseguire prima, non penso se ne esca cristian_c
<caveat-> in ogni caso ErnestoF dalli in sequenza ora
<caveat-> credo che debba provare questa via:  https://www.qgis.org/it/site/forusers/alldownloads.html#ubuntu
<cristian_c> caveat-, aspetta, prima aveva un sacco di pacchetti ppa
<cristian_c> che ora non ci sono più
<cristian_c> ora esclusivamente quelli dei repository ufficiali
<caveat-> si', ma dopo la reinstallazione via repo ufficiale gli si presentano ancora i flags iU iF agli stessi pacchetti
<cristian_c> caveat-, se tu gli fai aggiungere repo debian o ppa ubuntu
<cristian_c> siamo punto e a capo
<cristian_c> caveat-, e qui tra l'altra sta roba non si supporta
<cristian_c> *o
<GIULIA> per favore anche se per voi risulta una banalità per me non abilissima nel  il risolvere problemi tecnici .
<GIULIA> vorrei usare stampante canon ip 2700 su ubuntu 14 04 lts
<ErnestoF> ecco l'output dei sei comandi che ho lanciato cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844337/
<cristian_c> GIULIA, hai provato semplicemente ad aggiungerla dalla finestra delle stampanti?
<cristian_c> ernesto@ernesto-Satellite-L500:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove
<cristian_c> 4 non completamente installati o rimossi.
<ErnestoF> non capisco cristian_c
<GIULIA> prima la vedevo adesso non c'è manco più l'icona...
<ErnestoF> rifaccio tutto e quando mi dice di fare autoremove lo mando in esecuzione?
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, no no, basta così
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, in ogni caso esce sempre l'errore:
<cristian_c> /usr/lib/qgis/crssync: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdal.so.1: undefined symbol: pj_ctx_alloc
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, forse c'è un bug
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, provo a installarlo io
<caveat-> ErnestoF: tu accetteresti di installarlo dai sorgenti?
<ErnestoF> cristian_c e caveat- ma perchè su questo sito mi riporta quest altra procedura??? http://qgis4dummies.wikidot.com/linux
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, come hai potuto appurare prima, il ppa non ti ha risolto i problemi
<ErnestoF> caveat- non mi importa la procedura l'importante che riesca ad installarlo e a farlo funzionare porca TROIA
<cristian_c> sono a metà download, un po' di pazienza
<ErnestoF> ok cristian_c
<cristian_c> sta installando
<caveat-> ErnestoF: visto che installandolo dal repo si va incontro a problemi di linking di librerie, tanto vale affrontare il building dai sorgenti
<cristian_c> qgis ha veramente tanti pacchetti come dipendenze
<ErnestoF> cristian_c e caveat- ma la soluzione potrebbe essere quella di formattare e reinstallare ubuntu
<caveat-> ErnestoF: no
<GIULIA> nella finestra la stampante si vede ma non stampa
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, sto provando appositamente su trusty
<ErnestoF> e allora ditemi come CAZZO devo risolvere per favore se no sto impazzendo sono giorni che provo ormai e niente
<cristian_c> finita l'installazione
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, nessun messaggio di errore
<ErnestoF> non avevo dubbi cristian_c
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, evidentemente hai fatto qualcosa di non standard
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, se vuoi ti posto anche l'output del terminale
<cristian_c> nel caso non ti fidassi
<ErnestoF> sono consapevole che sia un problema di conflitto tra qualche pacchetto installato
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, beh, prima ti ho fatto controllare tutti i pacchetti del ppa
<cristian_c> ma evidentemente non era tutto
<cristian_c> oppure era ancora meglio se lo rimuovevi con ppa-purge
<ErnestoF> no no perchè non dovrei fidarmi
<cristian_c> invece di rm sui files .list
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, in ogni caso, vai tranquillo con il ripristino
<cristian_c> !ripristino | ErnestoF
<ubot-it> ErnestoF: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, una volta ripristinato (oppure anche reinstallato), per installare qgis, digita: sudo apt-get install qgis
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, però tieni presente che io uso una 14.04.0 nativa aggiornata a 14.04.2
<GIULIA> plese
<caveat-> ErnestoF: aspetta, prima dai:  apt-cache rdepends qgis  per curiosita'
<cristian_c> probabilmente tu avrai scaricato direttamente la 14.04.2, che ha kernel e alcuni altri componenti diversi
<cristian_c> ma non so se influisce
<ErnestoF> cristian_c dimmi passo passo cosa devo fare e lo faccio
<ErnestoF> non ho problemi
<cristian_c> <GIULIA> prima la vedevo adesso non c'è manco più l'icona...
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, ti ho dato il link al ripristino
<cristian_c> !ripristino | ErnestoF
<ubot-it> ErnestoF: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ErnestoF> però cristian_c e caveat- mettetevi daccordo su cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> GIULIA, in che senso?
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, se installi da sorgenti, qui non avrai supporto
<caveat-> ErnestoF: aspetta, prima dai:  apt-cache rdepends qgis  per curiosita'
<cristian_c> sempre se riesci a installare
<GIULIA> non no adesso c'è nella finestra stampanti ma non stampa
<ErnestoF> non capisco più a chi seguire
<caveat-> ErnestoF:  tranquillamente, dai:  apt-cache rdepends qgis
<cristian_c> GIULIA, quindi l'hai aggiunta?
<ErnestoF> ecco l'output di quello che mi hai fatto fare caveat- http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844420/
<ErnestoF> cristian_c io ho la partizione sul disco
<cristian_c> uhm, ho appena aperto il programma
<ErnestoF> per installare ubuntu ho fatto la partizione
<cristian_c> qgis browser
<cristian_c> ho aperto anche qgis desktop (o dufour)
<GIULIA> no qualche mese fa andava e dopo un periodo ferma non stampa piu
<caveat-> ErnestoF: quindi apt-cache policy gis-workstation ti dice?
<cristian_c> GIULIA, ah, allora il problema è diverso
<ErnestoF> poi ho scelto la versione xubuntu essendo più leggero per il mio notebook un pò datato
<cristian_c> GIULIA, è un problema di cartucce
<cristian_c> non di software
<GIULIA> si sono seccate?
<cristian_c> GIULIA, hai eseguito le operazioni di manutenzione, descritte anche nel tuo manuale?
<ErnestoF> mi dice questo caveat- http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844430/
<GIULIA> non penso anche perchè non vivo qua sono di passaggio..
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, ti confermo comunque che qui su trusty, qgis funziona
<cristian_c> provato adesso
<ErnestoF> cristian_c ma hai deciso di non rispondermi più perchè sto seguendo la procedura di caveat- ????
<caveat-> ErnestoF: e sudo apt-get install gis-workstation
<cristian_c> si è creata l'apposita voce di menù
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, sì, anche per non accavallarmi
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, il suggerimento te l'ho dato
<ErnestoF> io non capisco sinceramente se riuscite a mettervi nei panni di un principiante alle prese con questi problemi
<ErnestoF> cristian_c io ho la partizione del disco quindi la procedura non la riesco a capire
<caveat-> ErnestoF: hai dato sudo apt-get install gis-workstation   ?
<cristian_c> GIULIA, se puoi , esegui le operazioni di manutenzione della stampante
<ErnestoF> si e sta ancora installando
<cristian_c> <ErnestoF> cristian_c io ho la partizione del disco quindi la procedura non la riesco a capire
<cristian_c> che cosa intendi dire?
<GIULIA> ok
<ErnestoF> cristian_c che mi dice che devo scaricare ubuntu su una usb ma io non so come farlo visto che non è la stessa procedura di installazione della volta precedente
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, come l'hai installato sul disco?
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, il mezzo non è importante
<ErnestoF> ho seguito un video su youtube
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, tramite quale supporto?
<cristian_c> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, non hai il supporto d'installazione?
<ErnestoF> no cristian
<ErnestoF> cristian_c
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, nel senso che lo hai gettato?
<ErnestoF> ecco output in cui mi da solo questo ultimo come errore caveat- http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844505/
<GIULIA> non trovo le isruzioni per la manutentione delle testine in breve  non sai dirmi cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> GIULIA, nel tuo manuale è sicuramente scritta
<cristian_c> *o
<cristian_c> GIULIA, quale sistema operativo è installato su quel pc , a parte ubuntu?
<caveat-> ErnestoF: direi che hai proprio necessita' di fare il ripristino dell'installazione. Non dovrebbe essere una cosa di cui temere
<GIULIA> nessuno  gia preso con ubuntu..
<ErnestoF> ok cristian_c pen drive usb supporto di installazione ero andato in confusione
<cristian_c> GIULIA, allora controlla nelle proprietà della stampante
<ErnestoF> ok caveat- grazie lo stesso per il tentativo
<cristian_c> GIULIA, ci dovrebbero essere opzioni di manutenzione, anche minime
<caveat-> ErnestoF: se non hai il cd-live, lo crei
<caveat-> ErnestoF: prova a dare sudo fdisk -l
<ErnestoF> si ma io non riesco proprio a capire come effettuare il ripristino mi potreste aiutare con parole povere cosa fare????
<caveat-> ErnestoF: dai:  sudo fdisk -l
<caveat-> ErnestoF: tu presumi che lo si sappia, io non lo so, pero' non credo sia complicato
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, nel senso, se hai installato tramite dvd, puoi riutlizzare lo stesso disco per eseguire il ripristino
<ErnestoF> ecco output http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844539/
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, ma non si capisce che fine ha fatto il disco
<ErnestoF> guardate questo ultimo paste caveat- e cristian_c
<GIULIA> non ho trovato nessuna opzione di manutenzione
<cristian_c> GIULIA, ok, trovato
<cristian_c> !info cngpijmonip2700
<ubot-it> Package cngpijmonip2700 does not exist in trusty
<caveat-> ErnestoF: quindi non hai ne' dvd ne' chiavetta USB con sopra masterizzata la iso di Ubuntu?
<ErnestoF> si ho chiavetta usb!!!!!
<cristian_c> !info cngpijmon
<ubot-it> Package cngpijmon does not exist in trusty
<GIULIA> cosa si fa'
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, allora, puoi riutilizzare quella, per il ripristino
<caveat-> ErnestoF: allora assicurati che nel BIOS la chiavetta sia il media da cui effettuare il boot
<cristian_c> il programma esiste, ma serve per monitorare gli inchiostri
<ErnestoF> caveat- non ho capito una parola di quello che hai scritto nell'ultimo messaggio :)
<caveat-> devi seguire http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<caveat-> quindi stampala
<ErnestoF> quindi metto la chiavetta riavvio il pc ed entro nel boot e faccio partire la chiavetta è così???????
<cristian_c> GIULIA, altrimenti, soluzione più veloce, utilizzi windows con il suo disco
<cristian_c> GIULIA, il disco della stampante, intendo
<caveat-> poi riavvii, accedi al bios, vedi se la chiavetta e' il supporto scelto da cui bootare, e poi booti ubuntu da essa e segui la procedura sulla stampa che hai fatto
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, meglio se fai una pausa prima di procedere
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, così magari riesci a seguire attentamente la guida linkata
<GIULIA> con il suo disco di installazionme?
<caveat-> ErnestoF:
<ErnestoF> ma almeno su questo che dovrebbe essere una procedura oggettiva potete darmi una procedura unica caveat- e cristian_c ??????????????
<ErnestoF> :)
<ErnestoF> ci vediamo dopo se vi trovo e soprattutto se riuscirò a rifare tutto
<cristian_c> GIULIA, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2216744
<cristian_c> GIULIA, ma se cambi le cartucce, ancora meglio
<ErnestoF> grazie comunque per il tempo dedicatomi
<caveat-> ErnestoF: e se non ce la farai, cosa che purtroppo reputo abbastanza probabile
<cristian_c> GIULIA, visto che le testine sono contenute nelle cartucce
<caveat-> (dico che ancora ci saranno problemi nell'installazione di qgis)
<cristian_c> caveat-, ho provato personalmente, nessun problema con qgis
<cristian_c> su trusty
<ErnestoF> ma cos'è trusty???
<ErnestoF> cristian_c ???
<cristian_c> !trusty
<ubot-it> Trusty Tahr: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ | Kubuntu 14.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<caveat-> si', E' che non so il ripristino installazione quanto sia capace di risolvere quei conflitti e problemi
<GIULIA> ma  cosa dovrei fare con questa pagina che è pure in inglese...
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, magari , prima di installare ubuntu, era meglio se ti informavi tramite il sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> GIULIA, ci sono alcune possibilità , tra cui la migliore è cambiare le cartucce
<cristian_c> più semplice e veloce
<ErnestoF> ma io sulla chiavetta usb ho la versione xubuntu e se faccio il ripristino mi reinstalla quella quindi alla fine cosa risolvo cristian_c ??????
<ErnestoF> a sto punto dimmi la tua versione che scarico direttamente quella almeno so che poi non avrò problemi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, sulla usb, hai la live
<cristian_c> xubuntu è ubuntu con un vestito diverso
<cristian_c> ma sotto il vestito è sempre ubuntu
<ErnestoF> quindi va bene pure xubuntu????
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, forse non è chiaro
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, nella guida è scritto
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, utilizzi la live non per reinstallare, ma per ripristinare
<cristian_c> se poi vuoi reinstallare xubuntu, puoi anche farlo, nessuno te lo impedisce
<ErnestoF> no voglio solo ripristinare forse non mi sono spiegato io
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, allora , prendi la usb con xubuntu che hai già a disposizione
<cristian_c> apri la guida
<cristian_c> e ripristini, come da guida
<GIULIA> ma non si possono avere i comandi per ripristyinare la stampante tramite terminale..
<ErnestoF> ok a dopo ciao ragazzi
<cristian_c> GIULIA, forse non è chiaro
<GIULIA> questa stampante ha lavorato pochissimo possibile che siano le cartucce
<cristian_c> il problema sono le cartucce, probabilmenre seccate
<cristian_c> e se canon non ha rilasciato un software per effettuare la manutenzione
<cristian_c> e se la stampante non ha un display integrato da cui effettuare la manutenzione
<cristian_c> ti rimangono soltanto due possibilità
<cristian_c> GIULIA, se sta molto ferma, le cartucce si seccano
<GIULIA> ok molto piu chiaro adesso . grazie
<cristian_c> GIULIA, per windows questo software esiste per la tua stampante
<cristian_c> se non vuoi/puoi usare windows, allora cambia le cartucce
<ErnestoF> rieccomi caveat- e cristian_c
<ErnestoF> ho reinstallato non sono riuscito a ripristinare
<ErnestoF> vi arrivano i messaggi??
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, ok, hai reinstallato , e poi?
<ErnestoF> e poi niente adesso ho aperto ubuntu software center ho cercato qgis però non mi esce nemmeno la casella per installarlo
<ErnestoF> non capisco il motivo
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, prova: sudo apt-get install qgis
<cristian_c> come ti dissi
<cristian_c> poi pastebinna
<ErnestoF> update no?
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, prova il comando
<ErnestoF> quale comando???
<ErnestoF> update o install?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ErnestoF, prova: sudo apt-get install qgis
<ErnestoF> ahahah impossibile trovare il pacchetto qgis mi dice
<ErnestoF> mi sa che devo installare prima altre librerie che installi a suo tempo
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, sicuro di aver reinstallato?
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, non c'entra
<cristian_c> apt gestisce automaticamente le dipendenze
<ErnestoF> si si ho reinstallato e riavviato
<cristian_c> e le installa all'occorrenza
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, lsb_release -a
<ErnestoF> non ho più nulla sulla scrivania !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, history
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, whoami
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, pastebinna tutti e tre i comandi
<ErnestoF> ridammi il link per fare paste
<ErnestoF> per favore
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ErnestoF> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844886/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> !info qgis
<ubot-it> qgis (source: qgis): Geographic Information System (GIS). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.1-2build2 (trusty), package size 3857 kB, installed size 14129 kB
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> pure questo su pastebin
<cristian_c> mmmm, non sono sicuro che serva l'update appena installato da zero il sistema
<ErnestoF> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844900/
<cristian_c> è a posto
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ErnestoF> quindi?
<ErnestoF> ecco l'output dimmi se devo fare continuare oppure no !!!!!!!!!!
<ErnestoF> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844922/
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, sì
<ErnestoF> ok
<ErnestoF> sta scaricando l'impossibile
<ErnestoF> non ha ancora finito cristian_c è normale?
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, sono gli aggiornamenti di sistema
<cristian_c> e al primo avvio del sistema, è normale
<ErnestoF> ok
<ErnestoF> devo postare tutto quando finisce??
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, perché no?
<cristian_c> !info pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<ErnestoF> mi chiede la password e mi sono usciti tutti messaggi in inglese aspetta che posto fino a qua
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, anche a fine va bene
<ErnestoF> ecco l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/10845087/
<ErnestoF> riga 677 da un errore o sbaglio?
<ErnestoF> comunque adesso mi è tornata la casella con scritto install su ubuntu softw center alla voce qgis
<cristian_c> WARNING: Skipping duplicate certificate UbuntuOne-Go_Daddy_Class_2_CA.pem
<cristian_c> ni
<cristian_c> *no
<cristian_c> è un warning
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, ok, installalo
<ErnestoF> da terminale o da u.s.c.
<ErnestoF> ?
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, fa lo stesso
<ErnestoF> ok
<dayyan> buon pomeriggio ragazzi, ho un problema con il wifi, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | dayyan
<ubot-it> dayyan: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<dayyan> ok, dunque: ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04 sul laptop asus x54h e finchè scaricavo gli aggiornamenti dal live cd durante l'installazione aveo una banda di oltre 4ookb,
<dayyan> adesso che ho l'ho installato ed avviato il segnale è debolissimo e devo stare collegato via ethernet per connettermi...non capisco cosa è andato storto
<ErnestoF> FINALMENTE INSTALLAZIONE EFFETTUATA SENZA CHE MI SIA USCITO ALCUN MESSAGGIO DI ERRORE.....
<ErnestoF> ma ho installato solo qgis browser devo installare qgis desktop
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, io mi sono ritrovato con tutti e tre
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, forse installandolo da terminale
<cristian_c> o da gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> dayyan, dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dayyan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10845212/
<ErnestoF> ho provato e me lo apre adesso
<ErnestoF> ma c'è anche un modo per aggiornare la versione di qgis? visto che questa che mi ha fatto scaricare è un bel pò vecchiotta? cristian_c
<ErnestoF> upgrade dovrebbe permettermelo di farlo vero? cristian_c
<ErnestoF> da terminale
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, aggiornamenti solo di sicurezza
<cristian_c> e bugfix importanti
<cristian_c> ma la versione resta quella su trusty
<ErnestoF> ah ok capito
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, il fatto è che hai un sistema operativo del 2014
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, fra pochi giorni esce la 15.04
<cristian_c> di ubuntu
<cristian_c> con i pacchetti eventualmente aggiornati
<ErnestoF> vabbe non importa l'importante che sono riuscito a scaricare qgis ed e funzionante finalmente!!!!!
<cristian_c> ok
<ErnestoF> grazie di tutto
<cristian_c> di niente
<ErnestoF> buona serata ciaooo
<dayyan> scusa cristian_c hai scoperto qualcosa dal log?
<cristian_c> dayyan, va in timeout
<cristian_c> dopo 3 tentativi
<cristian_c> di autenticazione
<dayyan> come lo risolviamo?
<cristian_c> dayyan, quale scheda wifi?
<dayyan> 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<cristian_c> dayyan, digita: rfkill list
<dayyan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10845281/
<dayyan> considera che dallo smartphone alla stessa distanza mi da segnale eccellente....qui dal portatile mi da due tacche, segnale debole e non riesce manco a connettersi
<cristian_c> dayyan, hai dato un'occhiata al canale del router?
<cristian_c> dayyan, tutti i dispositivi si connettono bene al router?
<dayyan> yes
<dayyan> ma lo stesso laptop durante installazione da live cd scaricava a manetta...ora, dopo una serie di aggiornamenti e al primo avvio ha perso
<dayyan> potenza segnale
<cristian_c> dayyan, a me risulta che non si connette proprio
<cristian_c> in fase di autenticazione
<dayyan> si infatti adesso non va proprio più
<cristian_c> pensi?
<dayyan> sarà che ho provato a installare wicd
<cristian_c> lol
<dayyan> XD
<cristian_c> eh, ma non l'hai detto questo
<dayyan> hai ragione...si è stato uno dei tentativi nella disperazione...però ora l'ho rimosso
<dayyan> tanto non andava manco lui
<reranocchio> ciao a tutti, mi sapete dire come mai lubuntu mi va sempre più lento nelle ultime settimane, soprattutto la navigazione? non ho installato niente di particolare e non è un problema di connessione perchè con gli altri pc vado okay. che posso fare?
<cristian_c> dayyan, cerca di ripristinare la situazione
<bip> reranocchio: hai visto se hai un particolare consumo di RAM?
<cristian_c> non è detto che la semplice disinstallazione di wicd faccia ritornare le cose come prima
<dayyan> ok ti ringrazio
<dayyan> ora devo andare...torno domani e ti aggiorno
<dayyan> ciaone
<reranocchio> bip, nel gestore dei processi mi dice 50% memoria in utilizzo
<reranocchio> di cui 340 di solo firefox, ho 1g di ram
<bip> reranocchio: è possibile quindi che il rallentamento sia causato da questo, ad esempio: utilizzo eccessivo di RAM.
<bip> reranocchio: tieni presente inoltre che l'utilizzo Aumenta e diminuisce nel caso della navigazione in virtù anche di dove vai, cosa guardi, se scarichi se apri file.
<bip> reranocchio: per la connessione, invece, dovresti fare qualche tipologia di test. Hai provato speedtest ?
<reranocchio> guarda va lento anche quando ho solo 2 schede aperte, senza applicazioni installate e senza video
<reranocchio> il test con speed lho fatto, 6.12down, 0.21up e 103ms. mi pare che segua la media di un adsl telecom
<bip> reranocchio: la lentezza a mio parere è da imputare alla poca RAM.
<bip> reranocchio: apri un terminale è dai il comando htop
<reranocchio> dice non è installato
<itmint> salve, ho acquistato una canon pixma mx395
<bip> reranocchio: segui l'indicazione :)
<itmint> vorrei installare i drivers ufficiali della Canon (sono due pacchetti .deb) ma, anche se installati, Ubuntu 14.04 utilizza i drivers open
<reranocchio> installo htop?
<itmint> cosa sarebbe?
<cristian_c> itmint, quali migliorie ti servono?
<itmint> i drivers open mi permettono di scegliere solo l'inchiostro standard
<itmint> io vorrei tutti i vari tipi d'inchiostro
<itmint> (quindi Bozza, Testo, Testo e Immagine, Foto ecc.)
<itmint> non so se mi sono spiegato
<itmint> comunque adesso ho installato htop, ma come si usa?
<itmint> C'È qualcuno?
<reranocchio> bip, mi hai suggerito di installare htop?
<cristian_c> itmint, beh, di solito le opzioni Bozza, Testo, ecc.. si possono scegliere anche con i driver open
<bip> reranocchio: il terminale ti ha suggerito di installarlo. In ogni caso, è la "forma" evoluta di top, che puoi usare sempre da linea di comando.
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | itmint
<ubot-it> itmint: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bip> reranocchio: l'utilizzo è per avere a terminale l'utilizzo della ram (e altre cose), in modo che ti è più chiaro quando fai movimenti sul tuo computer, gestendo al meglio le risorse.
<itmint> cristian c'è solo Standard
<itmint> e oltretutto la stampa non è delle ottimali
<itmint> si vede la differenza tra un foglio stampato con windows e uno stampato con ubuntu
<reranocchio> ma queste applicazioni che installo ogni volta su lubuntu dal terminale, poi dove le trovo? (c'è una lista di tutto quello che ho installato o aggiunto a lubuntu?
<bip> reranocchio: dai da linea di comando: aptitude
<itmint> ho finalmente risolto, dovevo aprire il file .sh presente nell'archivio ed eseguirlo in un terminale
<itmint> grazie lo stesso XD
<itmint> buona serata
<reranocchio> e questo htop dove lo trovo ora?
<bip> reranocchio: sudo aptitude search htop
<bip> reranocchio: se sei interessato lo installi.
<reranocchio> lho già installato con il comando di prima htop no?
<bip> reranocchio: se dai il comando da linea di comando puoi saperlo. Apri il terminale: htop
<reranocchio> ok grazie, cos'è che mi dice in più questo htop rispetto al gestore processi normale?
<cristian_c> !info htop
<ubot-it> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-3 (trusty), package size 65 kB, installed size 185 kB
<reranocchio> ok quindi lo apro solo con il comando
<argo_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<akis24> sera
<widecurio64> ho un problema, devo installare unity per chromium, come si fa?
<kripsty> ciao a tutti
<kripsty> avrei bisogno di una brevissima consulenza
<kripsty> eccomi
<Carlin0> vieni in chat
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mario__> sera
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-19
<pino> ciao a tutti
<akis24> giorno
<dayyan> buongiorno. mi potete aiutare? il mio problema è questo: installazione fresca di 14.04 da livecd, in seguito ai vari aggiornamenti la ricezione del segnale wifi è drasticamente calata
<dayyan> in pratica per essere connesso devo stare attaccato al modem
<dayyan> si può risolvere?
<bip> Buongiorno!
<dayyan> buongiorno
<marco85> buongiorno a tutti
<marco85> ho installato sul mio pc ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<marco85> ma non riesco a far funzionare flash
<marco85> in particolare ho giù provato ad installare i vari pluggin ma l'installazione si blocca e non viene terminata
<marco85> coma posso fare???
<marco85> HELP ME!!!!!
<akis24> marco85: quali plugin ?
<marco85> quello flas
<marco85> flash
<marco85> e poi quello pepperflash
<akis24> marco85: hai installato chrome ?
<marco85> chromium
<akis24> marco85:  leggi qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/PepperFlashPlayer
<marco85> ok
<marco85> grazie
<akis24> prego
<bip> marco85: l'installazione di blocca e non viene terminata. Qual è l'errore che riscontri? L'installazione la stai effettuando tramite terminale?
<marco85> no
<marco85> non ho usato il teminale
<marco85> ma dalla barra di ricerca delle applicazioni
<moz> how can I custom the chapter titles, so that I have: "First Chapter CHAPTERTITLE", "second Chapter CHAPTERTITLE" and so on?
<cristian_c> !english | moz
<ubot-it> moz: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<roboso1> buongiorno ragazzi mi chiedevo una cosa... siccome ho un pc con una scheda video intel integrata nella cpu e una su pci express è possibile far andare un gioco con la nvidia e fare la cattura video con l'altra? o è una cosa insensata?
<cristian_c> roboso1, beh, in teoria, con optimus si potrebbe pure fare
<cristian_c> se non c'è uno switch esclusivo
<cristian_c> (ora non ricordo il nome)
<cristian_c> optimus è utilizzabile sui portatili
<cristian_c> roboso1, però dovresti fornire maggiori dettagli
<roboso1> cristian_c: e si dipende da che dettagli ti servono... cmq wine + wow e uso simplescreenrecorder
<roboso1> cristian_c: scheda video 1 su cpu intel e l'altra nvidia su pciex
<cristian_c> roboso1, wine è qualcosa di non convenzionale
<cristian_c> roboso1, sui pc desktop non c'è optimus
<cristian_c> roboso1, quello che puoi fare è pilotare schermi diversi
<cristian_c> roboso1, teoricamente se hai due desktop su due schermi, potresti eseguire differenti applicazioni
<roboso1> cristian_c: sui desktop non c'è prime?????
<cristian_c> roboso1, onestamente ti consiglio di far girare i giochi win su windows per ottenere maggiori prestazioni
<cristian_c> wine mi sembra una soluzione che può non dare i frutti sperati
<cristian_c> roboso1, eh, no
<cristian_c> è stato creato apposta per i portatili
<roboso1> sono 5 anni che gioco da wine... ci devo smanettare un po' ma funziona...
<roboso1> poi smettetela di rimandare gli utenti a usare windows..
<cristian_c> roboso1, non è un rimando fine a se stesso
<cristian_c> roboso1, con wine fuhziona così: ci sono applicazioni/giochi che vanno bene, applicazioni/giochi che vanno con ottimizzazioni o che vanno così così, e infine applicazioni/giochi che non vanno per niente
<roboso1> lo so
<roboso1> ma dire a un utente vai su windows non è bello...
<cristian_c> dipende dal grado di supporto che wine può fornire, perciò si rimanda all'utilizzo sul sistema operativo per cui sono nati, che è la cosa che ha più senso
<roboso1> in ogni caso... è come levarsi la palla dal piede stile call center vodafone...
<cristian_c> roboso1, no no, ho spiegato che non è così
<roboso1> va bene allroa facciamo così
<roboso1> uso tuxcart
<cristian_c> sopratutto considerando il fatto che hai chiesto di utilizzare due schede grafiche per poter svolgere più operazioni nello stesso momento
<roboso1> si può fare un rendering della sessione di gioco? coon una scheda e farlo andare sull'altra?
<cristian_c> altrimenti potresti fare tutto con una scheda sola
<roboso1> su una scheda sola lo faccio già ora
<cristian_c> roboso1, ok, ma a che scopo due schede?
<roboso1> ma per ogni fps ha la cattura me lo ciuccia dal gioco..
<roboso1> questo lo fa anche sun windows...
<cristian_c> considerata la complicazione che comporta
<roboso1> per avere fps più alti in gioco... e un video di qualità migliore...
<cristian_c> roboso1, quindi è un problema di prestazioni
<cristian_c> e si ritorna allo stesso punto di prima,
<cristian_c> cerchi di usare due schede per liberare risorse e ottenere migliori prestazioni
<roboso1> e si
<roboso1> ma non credere che su windows sia meglio
<roboso1> anzi... va peggio...
<cristian_c> roboso1, non credo che sia possibile su un pc desktop catturare con una scheda il gioco che gira su un'altra, su un solo schermo, a prescindere dal sistema utilizzato
<roboso1> su lunix la cattura se la fai in opengl hai meno perdita di fps...
<cristian_c> roboso1, di quale pc si parla?
<roboso1> un pc assembrato.
<cristian_c> e quale scheda nvidia
<roboso1> 560 ti
<cristian_c> con quale cpu?
<roboso1> 4670k i5
<roboso1> msi scheda madre
<cristian_c> con quali driver sopratutto
<roboso1> 331.20
<cristian_c> il processore è più recente
<roboso1> si
<roboso1> non avevo soldi per cambiare pure la scheda video...
<cristian_c> beh, comunque non è una cattiva scheda
<cristian_c> fa ancora la sua figura
<roboso1> inzomma...
<roboso1> non hai idea delle ore di gioco che ha sulle spalle...
<cristian_c> nel 2011 andava bene
<cristian_c> seppure non top di gamma
<roboso1> e quante volte sia andata in protezione... per la temperatura...
<cristian_c> roboso1, l'hai overclockata?
<roboso1> no
<roboso1> ma dopo 11 ore di raid da 25...
<roboso1> porella...
<cristian_c> roboso1, su quale ubuntu sei?
<roboso1> precise
<cristian_c> roboso1, quali driver utilizzi invece su windows?
<cristian_c> roboso1, perché non trusty?
<cristian_c> o utopic
<roboso1> windows l'ho installato per provare su un secondo hd
<roboso1> ma ho visto che andava peggio ho formattato...
<cristian_c> quindi non sai quali driver hai utilizzato?
<roboso1> penso che in casa mia sia stta l'unica volta che abbia visto windows..
<ExPBoy> attento che ti ammali
<roboso1> l'ho fatto la settimana scorsa...
<roboso1> quindi erano gli ultimi...
<roboso1> sarà 349
<cristian_c> roboso1, come hai installato i 331?
<cristian_c> quale versione di wine utilizzi?
<cristian_c> e come l'hai installato?
<roboso1> allrora ho provato la wine-staging
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> e come l'hai installato?
<roboso1> e wine la 1.7.40
<roboso1> compilato
<roboso1> sempre
<ExPBoy> lol
<roboso1> mai da repo
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> roboso1, come hai installato i 331?
<roboso1> ho installato quelli del ppa xwat
<cristian_c> staging però teoricamente non è stabile
<roboso1> si ma è una prova
<ExPBoy> ppa?
<cristian_c> vale lo stesso discorso
<ExPBoy> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<roboso1> già tolto
<cristian_c> sopratutto facendolo sulla 12.04
<cristian_c> roboso1, ti consiglio una cosa
<cristian_c> roboso1, masterizza una live 14.04-14.10 a scelta
<roboso1> ok già fatto
<cristian_c> con quali driver?
<cristian_c> con quale wine?
<roboso1> sempre uguale... ultimo wine
<ExPBoy> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<roboso1> nvidia 331 dei repo
<ExPBoy> !info wine
<ubot-it> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<cristian_c> roboso1, e utilizzando driver nvidia dei repository e wine dei repository?
<cristian_c> intendo sulle ultime ubuntu
<cristian_c> *repository ufficiali
<roboso1> si si
<roboso1> per non fare casini quando testo sempre ufficiali
<cristian_c> roboso1, trovi differenze di driver solo con wow?
<roboso1> ma no spe
<roboso1> non ho capito dove vuoi arrivare
<roboso1> allora non ho problemia  fare andare le cose
<cristian_c> roboso1, non è un interrogatorio
<cristian_c> si cerca solo di capire se ci sono miglioramenti
<cristian_c> roboso1, se non riesci a catturare senza significativa perdita di prestazioni
<cristian_c> e anche da come hai descritto la situazione della scheda
<roboso1> ma la cattura riesco a farla
<ExPBoy> ?
<roboso1> ma ciuccia parecchio
<cristian_c> ma va?
<roboso1> allora io non volevo perdere prestazioni
<roboso1> cmq ti ringrazio per tutto ma ora devo andare al lavoro...
<roboso1> ci si risente..
<alviro> ciao a tutti, sto riscontrando da qualche giorno un comportamento anomalo di chromium
<alviro> quando clicco su alcuni link mi porta su pagine di pubblicità, mi sembra di essere tornato a win
<cristian_c> alviro, puoi postare un esempio?
<cristian_c> ti accade soltanto con chrome?
<alviro> solo con chromium
<alviro> ad esempio sto sul sito di travian a giocare
<alviro> voglio visualizzare una scheda, ad esempio quella del mio eroe, ed invece si apre una scheda di un sito di pubblicità
<alviro> clicco per vedere una determinata cosa e mi si apre un sito che non c'entra nulla
<alviro> pensavo ad un problema del sito di travian
<alviro> invece oggi mi è successo anche su grooveshark
<alviro> mi hanno consigliato di installare l'estensione Adblock Plus , ma perché se prima andava sempre tutto bene?
<caveat-> alviro: usi chromium come tua scelta dopo aver considerato anche alternative?
<alviro> a me piace firefox, uso chromium solo per alcune estensioni che su firefox nonci sono
<alviro> sto provando inquesto momento Adblock Plus
<caveat-> quali estensioni?
<alviro> sembra che la cosa sia scomparsa
<caveat-> in ogni caso su firefox anziche' adblock plus puoi provare ublock, che usa meno risorse e piu' efficiente
<caveat-> alviro: non penso che tu debba essere obbligato ad usare chromium per via di estensioni esclusivamente create ad hoc per chromium
<alviro> ok con Adblock Plus per ora su chromium sembra risolto il problema
<alviro> ho installato chromium per avere altri programmi , tipo telegram
<caveat-> alviro: telegram-fox
<alviro> grazie!
<alviro> e per scaricare gli mp3 da grooveshark?
<alviro> cosi elimino chromium per sempre
<cristian_c> alviro, domanda: sei loggato come root?
<caveat-> alviro: questo dovrebbe https://github.com/gsteph/groove-dl
<alviro> grazie vi faccio sapere,
<cristian_c> lol
<ErnestoF> buongiorno ho un pc sony vaio con installato windows xp. ho necessità di fare una partizione del disco perchè devo usare anche ubuntu però ho gia una unità di disco D che però è vuota e vorrei utilizzarla per metterci ubuntu. Potete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> ErnestoF, ciao
<cristian_c> lol
<Gianluigi> ciao ho un sony vaio con w. xp e vorrei fare la partizione del disco per utilizzare ubuntu però ho gia il disco partizionato con una unità vuota e vorrei utilizzarla per metterci dentro ubuntu. Potete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Gianluigi, ma sei ernesto?
<Gianluigi> ciao cristian_c si sono io ma un mio amico ha un problema e sono entrato con un altro nickname perchè con il mio nickname mi ha disconnesso
<cristian_c> Gianluigi, il pc è dell'amico? Sicuro che sia realmente interessato a utilizzare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Gianluigi, prima di partizionare, farei fare un giro in live su quel pc. Ma dato l'os  a cui andrà ad affiancarsi, sarebbe più appropriato provare Lubuntu
<davide1> <confermo>
<Gianluigi> cristian_c ascolta...sono ernesto il mio amico ha interesse ad utilizzare ubuntu anche perchè gia lo utilizza però con la virtual machine
<Gianluigi> solo che gli va molto lenta e vorrebbe fare la partizione
<Gianluigi> considera pure che il notebook è un pò datato
<Gianluigi> puoi aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> Gianluigi, ubuntu ha dei requisiti minimi. Non rispettarli, potrebbe minare serialmente l'esperienza d'utilizzo
<cristian_c> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> Gianluigi, ma un giro in live per verificare compatibilità , ecc... sarebbe comunque opportuno farlo
<cristian_c> *seriamente
<Gianluigi> ma che intendi per giro in live?
<davide1> appunto e un po datato . prvoa prima di avere problematiche3 ubuntu venrsione live per vedere
<cristian_c> Gianluigi, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<cristian_c> Gianluigi, la causa della lentezza, oltre che alla VM, si potrebbe attribuire alla 'pesantezza' di unity su una macchina come quella
<Gianluigi> si ma sulla macchina virtuale gia funziona però va un pò lento e siccome devo fare delle elaborazioni ed utilizzare anche altri software vorrei fare la partizione
<davide1> cosi vedi se ha rallentamento come xp...un consiglio mio non mettere ubuntu..
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | Gianluigi
<ubot-it> Gianluigi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<cristian_c> in modo da acquistare agilità
<davide1> macchina  virtuale è un conto. partizione il disco con a fianco xp è un altra cosa:)
<Gianluigi> si ma io ho gia masterizzato l immagine iso su dvd
<cristian_c> Gianluigi, bene, allora provala in live
<cristian_c> Gianluigi, e nel caso, poi scarica la .iso di lubuntu
<Gianluigi> no voglio utilizzare xubuntu perchè è quello che gia ho e che sto utilizzando
<cristian_c> Gianluigi, ok, ma controlla sempre i requisiti ricbiesti
<cristian_c> come da pagina linkata prima
<Gianluigi> cristian_c e poi se lo utilizzo da live ho problemi nel salvataggio
<cristian_c> Gianluigi, con la live non tocchi il disco
<cristian_c> il sistema non gira su hard disk, in live
<cristian_c> ma sul dvd stesso
<cristian_c> e in ram
<Gianluigi> ho controllato i requisiti e ce li ho
<cristian_c> non potrai salvare le modifiche al sistema, ma perlomeno ti darà un'idea di come gira su quell'hardware
<cristian_c> Gianluigi, ok, allora quando fai il boot da DVD, scegli 'Prova Xubuntu senza installare'
<cristian_c> dal menù
<Gianluigi> esatto cristian_c il mio problema è proprio che non riesco a impostare dvd dal boot perchè non è presente fra le 4 opzioni
<Gianluigi> ho problema nell'abilitare le unità esterne
<Gianluigi> le mie opzioni sono: internal optical drive - floppy drive - network - internal hard disk drive
<Guest16742> buongiorno a tutti :) avrei bisogno di un'informazione riguardante i requisiti minimi per xubuntu
<Gianluigi> ho bisogno di mettere come priorità pen drive o dvd come devo fare?
<cristian_c> Gianluigi, lettore dvd interno?
<Gianluigi> si è interno il lettore dvd
<cristian_c> internal optical drive
<Gianluigi> è gia impostato al primo posto!
<cristian_c> Gianluigi, qual è il nome del file .iso?
<cristian_c> cosa accade quando imposti il boot da dvd?
<Gianluigi> allora non mi sono spiegato
<Gianluigi> io non riesco proprio a far partire il dvd perchè non lo trovo nel boot
<cristian_c> Guest16742, chiedi pure
<Guest16742> con un AMD Athlon dual core 5000B da 2.60 GHz a 32 bit e 2.00 GB di ram, riuscirei a far girare in maniera abbastanza fluida xubuntu?
<caveat-> Gianluigi: internal optical drive e' il lettore dvd interno
<Gianluigi> ed è quello che è sempre stato impostato
<caveat-> Gianluigi: perche' dici che "non lo trova"?
<Gianluigi> comunque il file iso è: xubuntu-14.04.2desktop-amd64
<Gianluigi> io ho provato prima con la chiavetta usb è non ci sono riuscito
<Gianluigi> adesso ho masterizzato su dvd
<cristian_c> Gianluigi, il pc che processore ha?
<cristian_c> !requisiti | Guest16742
<ubot-it> Guest16742: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Guest16742> ah non ero riuscito a trovarli! vi ringrazio :)
<Gianluigi> sony vaio intel core due duo  processore 1.66 Ghz hard disk 100 gb
<Gianluigi> processore t5500
<cristian_c> Gianluigi, hai verificato se il processore è a 32 o 64 bit?
<Gianluigi> si ed è a 64 bit
<cristian_c> ah, ok , è a 64 bit
<Gianluigi> comunque avevate ragione ho proseguito ed è partito il dvd
<cristian_c> Gianluigi, proseguito da cosa?
<Gianluigi> allora mi è partita l'installazione di xubuntu
<Gianluigi> mi è uscito la voce dove mi dice che il pc e gia dotato di s.o. xp e decido di installare ubuntu a fianco di windows
<Gianluigi> procedo e mi da le opzioni di partizionamento
<Guest16742> scusate un'ulteriore domanda: nel pacchetto rar che ho scaricato, contenente xubuntu, dove trovo l'immagine iso con cui creare la chiavetta di avvio?
<Gianluigi> in cui mi dice che xubuntu occuperà 18.1 gb e poi un altra cartella con 23.4 gb
<cristian_c> Gianluigi, sarebbe meglio se tu provassi in live prima di installare
<Gianluigi> ciao guest16742 se posso esserti di aiuto ecco il link per l'immagine iso http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/#lts
<cristian_c> come suggerito poc'anzi
<Gianluigi> cristian_c grazie lo stesso ho risolto
<cristian_c> Guest16742, non è un pacchetto .rar, il file scaricato ha già l'estensione .iso
<cristian_c> Gianluigi, l'hai provato in modalità live?
<Guest16742> avete ragione, quindi posso tranquillamente crearmi la chiavetta con quella cartella giusto?
<cristian_c> Guest16742, no, hai scaricato il file .iso, puoi tranquillamente masterizzare quello
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Guest16742
<ubot-it> Guest16742: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Gianluigi> no ho installato
<Gianluigi> solo che all'ultimo passaggio non mi fa andare avanti
<Gianluigi> dove mi chiede nome password ecc
<Guest16742> ah sì, sto già utilizzando rufus :) grazie infinite ;)
<cristian_c> Gianluigi, hai almeno seguito la guida all'installazione?
<Gianluigi> si
<Gianluigi> sta installando
<Gianluigi> installazione andata a buon fine
<gmteppa99> non riesco a eseguire il file scaricato... cone che programma lo eseguo? Io ho CyberLink
<krabador> "non riesco a eseguire il file scaricato" ---> quale sistema , che tipo di file
<krabador> hai i diritti d'autore del file che hai scaricato?
<gmteppa99> Il file i Ubuntu... quello per scaricarlo
<gmteppa99> no non li ho
<krabador> gmteppa99, potresti spiegare quello che stai cercando di fare
<gmteppa99> Sto cercando di installare ubuntu però non ci riesco perchè mi dice che il file è danneggiato o non supportato
<krabador> !installazione | gmteppa99
<ubot-it> gmteppa99: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gmteppa99> ok grazie
<ciaooooo> ciao...vorrei sapere come reinstallare ubuntu sul pc...qualcuno mi aiuta plis?
<krabador> !installazione | ciaooooo
<ubot-it> ciaooooo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<yad> ciao a tutti ! ho un problema grave con la connessione del mio pc! sostanzialmente sono parecchi giorni che la conessione è totalmente instabile (dura pochi minuti e poi si disconnetteva salvo riprendersi dopo poco). oggi la connessione è stata completamente instabile (durava al massimo trenta secondi). non è un problema di rete perche tutti gli al
<yad> tri miei dispositivi sono connessi. adesso il mio computer non vede neanche la rete (sto scrivendo da un altro pc)
<cristian_c> yad, quale ubuntu stai utilizzando?
<yad> 14.10
<cristian_c> yad, in questi giorni è accaduto o hai fatto qualcosa di particolare con ubuntu?
<yad> no, ho dato solo il comando iwconfig
<cristian_c> non dico ora, dico in questi giorni
<Fra_Supercar83> Ciao a tutti.
<yad> no niente
<Fra_Supercar83> ho scaricato la release di Ubuntu 14.10 che vorrei installare affianco a WIndows8 su un nuovo PC. Ho copiato l'immagine con il comando dd. La chiavetta è stata riconosciuta all'avvio di UEFI ma quando faccio partire la live mi dice che non è stato trovato il file vmlinuz e che devo caricare prima il kernel??
<krabador> !usbwin | Fra_Supercar83
<ubot-it> Fra_Supercar83: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> crea nuova tabella partizioni nella pendrive, riformattala fat32, usa questo e riprova
<Fra_Supercar83> grazie krabador ma non vorrei essere troppo esigente ma visto che vorrei migliorare le mie conoscenze su come gira Linux e tutto quello che ci sta attorno volevo utilizzare il comando dd
<krabador> Fra_Supercar83, il bios della macchina che stai usando potrebbe non avere un'impostazione che ti permette di far partire una pendrive creata con dd
<Fra_Supercar83> krabador: ma visto che mi parte il menù iniziale dal quale posso scegliere se provare o installare Ubuntu penso che non sia un problema del Bios no?
<krabador> hai provato entrambe le opzioni ?7
<krabador> il fatto che una iso funzioni con dd, dipende anche dalla stessa isp
<krabador> *o
<Fra_Supercar83> beh si non va nè la live nè si avvia il processo di installazione. Domanda tecnica? Se l'output mi chiede di caricare il kernel, e il kernel lo carica il bootloader, e ho visgto che c'è il file grubx64.efi in /EFI/boot può essere che il problema sia il bootloader installato sulla chiavetta?
<Fra_Supercar83> con dd è sempre andato tutto lisco in passato sia con Debian, Linux MInt che Ubuntu... :'(
<krabador> Fra_Supercar83, non è una regola
<sergios> salve salvino a tutti! vorrei capire se posso installare sul mio asus 1025c un sistema a 64 bit: pare che il processore supporti tale sistema ma al  comando "lscpu"  mi restituisce i686 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10852250/ è possibile che debba attivare tale funzionalità (magari dal bios)?
<krabador> sergios, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sergios> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/10852272/
<krabador> se hai 64bit, vai tranquillo
<krabador> hai 64bit, vai tranquillo
<krabador> senza se
<sergios> krabador grazie ottimo! ;)
<sergios> altra domanda su un netbook con ram 1gb (al momento... spero di aumentare a 4 se possibile o al peggio a 2gb) consigliereste lubuntu  (che uso ma è spartano) o mint (mate, cinnamon, xfce...)?
<krabador> sergios, come si chiama il canale in cui stai scrivendo?
<sergios> krabador... dalla tua domanda intuisco che su linux mint non c'è assistenza in questo canale :P bene... era la mia terza domanda! GRAZIE LO STESSO (cercherò altrove)
<cristian_c> !mint | sergios
<ubot-it> sergios: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<sergios> grazie cristian_c
<aia> sera
<aia> come faccio a capire se il processore è a 32 bit o 64?
<krabador> aia, terminale   --- > getconf LONG_BIT
<aia> krabador: grazie
<aia> e che differenza c'è tra i 2? 64 è migliore?
<Carlin0> il 64 ha il doppio della potenza di calcolo
<krabador> wewe, oh, spetta
<krabador> non è piu' veloce il doppio
<krabador> 64bit non è piu' veloce, è piu' efficiente in contesti di grossa mole di dati
<krabador> e supporta piu' di 4gb di ram
<sergios> krabador chiedo scura per prima ma a causa della mia immensa ignoranza ho scambiato linux mint per ubuntu mate SORRY! ripropongo quindi la mia domanda: per un netbook con 1gb di ram quale sistema consigliereste tra ubuntu mate e lubuntu? e altra domanda non ho capito se ubuntu mate ha già ricevuto il supporto ufficiale!
<yad> ciao a tutti ragazzi ! ho un problema molto grave con la connessione internet.  sostanzialmente ha una connessione molto instabile (dura pochi minuti al massimo). nella giornata di oggi , l'instabilità  è aumentata ( a stento durava trenta secondi). ritenevo che il problema fosse sulla mia connessione, pero ho notato che tutti gli altri miei dispos
<yad> itivi andavano bene  (cellulari tablet ecc).  oggi tra le altre cose, provando a connettermi su un altra rete wi-fi, non riusciva nemmeno a connettersi
<Rebecca92> ho un problema con i driver closed della scheda video. quando l'ho installati al riavvio ho ritrovato caratteri giganti nonostante non avessi modificato nulla  e elementi del DE incasinati nelle proporzioni, come se usassero risoluzioni differenti dello schermo...
<noel80> salve :)
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-18
<gyu> ciao a tuti
<gyu> volevo sapere
<gyu> da qualcuno se i telefoni android vengono riconosciuti da questa disribuzione
<gyu> e se si puo usare per recuperare i loro contenuto
<perldea> ho un problema con la stampante, la vedo con printer ma non stampa, dice che stampante non risponde, come verifico gli indirizzi impostati
<perldea> 127.0.0.1:631 da cups dice che la stampante è su 192.168.0.200, ma non va, che si fa di solito per cercare di risolvere? 192.168.0.200 è la stampante e il suo server di stampa risponde aprendo la pagina di gestione
<gigirock> la stampante non risponde perche' avra' un lavoro bloccato la carta bloccata o il toner finito
<Mr_Pan> perldea, che modello  ?
<Mr_Pan> perldea, che versione di ubuntu stai utilizzando  ?
<perldea> 3050a j611
<perldea> hp
<perldea> ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<perldea> se la cancellassi e la reinstallassi?
<perldea> la elimino da cups?
<perldea> la stampante conferma che è sul 192.168.0.200
<perldea> eppoi la vedo, quindi... ma non stampa
<gigirock> e' una stampante anni '80
<perldea> battutona
<perldea> hehe, CUPS dice Location: 192.168.0.200
<perldea> Driver: HP Deskjet 3050a j611 Series, hpcups 3.14.3 (color, 2-sided printing)
<perldea> Connection: ipp://192.168.0.165:631/printers/Deskjet_3050A_J611_series_7B81B3
<perldea> lla elimino e reinstallo, la elimino e la ricompro nuova, oppure c'è altro che posso fare?
<mike00> non so. io ho una stampante hp e con HP Device Manager mi funziona tutto...
<perldea> ok la elimino
<Mr_Pan> !hplip
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hplip'
<perldea> ok, già reintallata
<perldea> YAY funza, che scheggia ora in BW
<perldea> scusate il disturbo, potevo farcela
<perldea> !CUPS
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa | Guida alla stampa da rete: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<fantagenio> ciao a tutti
<fantagenio> vorrei assemblere un nuovo pc, qual'è l'hardware maggiormente supportato da ubuntu?
<cristian_c> fantagenio: hardware è una parola che include tutta una serie di dispositivi
<fantagenio> si intendo scheda madre, cpu, e soprattutto scheda video
<cristian_c> il punto è che se il pc preassemblato non viene munito di ubuntu preinstallato, dovrai sempre verificare la compatibilità dei componenti 'critici'
<cristian_c> fantagenio: le cpu , a livello desktop, sono praticamente supportate, intel e amd
<cristian_c> fantagenio: le schede madri possono presentare o meno criticità, a seconda dei casi specifici
<cristian_c> in senso generale
<cristian_c> resta il fatto che ti conviene controllare caso per caso
<cristian_c> perché di base, cpu, mobo e gpu sono supportati, su desktop
<fantagenio> e come posso cotrollare caso per caso
<fantagenio> mica posso acquitare uno per tipo
<cristian_c> fantagenio: individui il pc di tuo interesse
<cristian_c> e cercho sul web informazioni sulla compatibilità della mobo tal dei tali e della gpu tal dei tali
<cristian_c> fantagenio: 'uno per tipo'
<fantagenio> sai se esiste un sito dove sono raccolte queste informazioni?
<cristian_c> *e cercni
<cristian_c> h
<cristian_c> fantagenio: ci sono siti specifici, ma non sono molto aggiornati
<cristian_c> a livello di componenti
<cristian_c> quindi lasciano il tempo che trovano
<Mr_Pan> fantagenio, trovi qualcosa qua >> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<pesito> buonasera volevo chiedere una cosa io ho un pc 10" con intel atom da 1.66ghz e 2 giga di ram volevo sapere ubuntu 15.10 o superiore gira sul mio pc?
<cristian_c> fantagenio: se devi assemblare un pc, assicurati  che mobo e gpu, siano il più estesamente conosciute per girare al meglio su linux
<fantagenio> ma è meglio comprare un preassemblato o no?
<cristian_c> !chat | fantagenio
<ubot-it> fantagenio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> pesito, con quel tipo di hw l'unica distro che mi sento di consigliarti è Lubuntu
<cristian_c> pesito: che pc è?
<Mr_Pan> un netbook
<pesito> toshiba nb250
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: non l'aveva detto prjma
<pesito> si notebook
<cristian_c> a meno che...
<Mr_Pan> 10" pollici 2 giga atom .... :D
<cristian_c> my bad
<pesito> 10" con intel atom da 1.66ghz e 2 giga di ram
<fantagenio> attualmente ho una nvidia con grandi difficoltà per i driver
<Mr_Pan> pesito, con quel tipo di hw l'unica distro che mi sento di consigliarti è Lubuntu
<pesito> ok grazie
<pesito> ma e tanto differente da ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> pesito, è graficamene più leggero
<cristian_c> pesito: lubuntu, ma con una premessa
<cristian_c> pesito: 15.10, non è detto che vada con quella scheda grafica
<cristian_c> fantagenio: che nvidia è?
<pesito> io ho provato ubuntu dalla chiavetta usb e parte
<pesito> ma è lento
<fantagenio> gt 8600
<pesito> ubuntu 15.10 da 64bit
<cristian_c> fantagenio: per il semplice motivo che nvidia non supporta più una gpu tanto vecchia
<cristian_c> e quindi l'unica opzione disponibile sono i driver open nouveau
<fantagenio> a ok
<cristian_c> che non sono supportati in alcun modo, neanche con le specifiche, da nvidia, ma sviluppati totalmente a carico della comunità
<fantagenio> quindi il segreto è comprare tutto più recente e comune possibile giusto?
<cristian_c> fantagenio: ma se prendi un qualunque pc con gpu nvidia, amd o intel, di quelli moderni, non ci dovrebbero essere grossi problemi
<cristian_c> fantagenio: nel senso, che se la scheda è recente, amd e nvidia fornoscono i relativi driver
<cristian_c> proorietari
<fantagenio> bene allora mi preparo un elenco e poi controllo
<fantagenio> grazie del supporto
<cristian_c> almeno nvidia, amd sta invece percorrendo un approccio intel , in questo momento
<cristian_c> portando molte cose nel kernel stesso
<krabador> wewe, piano con considerazioni strane.
<Turntable> salve a tutti avrei un problema con il boot di ubuntu/xubuntu, praticamente appena premo su "prova xubuntu senza installazione" lo schermo fa un flash di un secondo poi mi appare il cursore lampeggiante in alto e  il pc si blocca completamente, soluzioni?
<krabador> Turntable, "prova xubuntu" ---> stai provando da usb, o dvd?
<Turntable> USB
<Turntable> ho creato la chiavetta con rufus 2.8
<krabador> !usbwin | Turntable
<ubot-it> Turntable: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> rifalla con questo.
<Turntable> provo
<krabador> formatta, e rifà la pendrive con questo programma
<Turntable> ma il punto è che la pendrive funziona perchè sul portatile boota tranquillamente
<Turntable> provo lo stesso
<krabador> Turntable, i bios non vedono le pendrive nello stesso modo
<krabador> ed i software per la realizzazione di pendrive bootabili hanno approcci diversi
<krabador> e le iso bootabili a loro volta hanno differenze.
<Turntable> ok sta copiando la iso, speriamo bene
<krabador> Turntable, segnala, se hai problemi.
<Turntable> krabador:  cambia qualcosa dal boot in legacy o in uefi? quale consigli?
<krabador> Turntable, se devi installare il sistema in questo hardware e non ne è presente nessuno , allora vai di legacy
<Turntable> purtroppo come prevedevo fa la stessa cosa
<Turntable> appena premo su try ubuntu schermo nero e cursore lampeggiante in alto
<krabador> che scheda madre hai '§
<krabador> ?
<Turntable> gigabyte 990fxa ud3 rev 4.0
<krabador> di che versione di xubuntu hai fatto la pendrive?
<Turntable> 15.10
<krabador> Turntable, va a disabilitare iommu, in bios
<Turntable> gia fatto :(
<krabador> Turntable, che scheda video hai ?
<krabador> Turntable, non ho la palla di vetro ;)
<Turntable> amd r9 290
<krabador> Turntable, premi "e" in corrispondenza di "try xubuntu..."
<krabador> recati alla linea con quiet splash, cancella entrambe le parole, digita nomodeset
<krabador> assicurati che prima e dopo nomodeset ci sia uno spazio
<krabador> premi f10
<Turntable> nient'altro?
<krabador> f10 fa partire, di' tu , cosa fa .
<Turntable> provo...
<Turntable> ok provo e ti dico
<Turntable> Fatto come mi hai detto e si blocca quihttp://s4.postimg.org/l7tq3kiwt/IMG_20160418_202257.jpg
<Turntable> Scusa  http://s4.postimg.org/l7tq3kiwt/IMG_20160418_202257.jpg
<krabador> Turntable, acpi=off nomodeset
<krabador> f10
<Turntable> Provo
<Turntable> Non va da diversi errori
<krabador> Turntable, controlla md5 di
<krabador> della iso scaricata
<krabador> !md5 | Turntable
<ubot-it> Turntable: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<Guest77815> sera. Ho un asus  con varie ripartizioni sopra. Devo recuperare dei file da una ripartizione da cui non ho più accesso perchè il sistema è instabile e non ricordola pass
<Guest77815> grazie
<Guest77815> ubuntu 10.04
<cristian_c> Guest77815: hai ubuntu 10.04 'instabile'?
<krabador> Guest77815, scarica ubuntu, o quello che ti pare delle derivate, fa cd/dvd, entra in live
<Guest77815> si quella ripartiione non mi parte perchè per errore ho cancellato dei file non orfani
<GianlucaLuperto> sera
<GianlucaLuperto> come mai ogni tanto il mio sistema si blocca ed esce le righe al display
<GianlucaLuperto> come posso risolvere
<GianlucaLuperto> mi potete aiutare
<akis24> !aiuto | GianlucaLuperto
<ubot-it> GianlucaLuperto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<GianlucaLuperto> akis24 come mai ogni tanto il mio sistema si blocca ed esce le righe al display
<akis24> GianlucaLuperto: hai mai pensato che potrebbe essere un problema hardware  scheda video ecc ..
<GianlucaLuperto> e come faccio a controllare se e un problema di hardware o scheda video
<akis24> GianlucaLuperto: facendolo controllare a un tecnico ... serve uno esperto
<GianlucaLuperto> e io nn posso controllare
<GianlucaLuperto> se mi dici come fare akis24
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, sei offtopic, mi spiace.
<GianlucaLuperto> come sono offtopic
<GianlucaLuperto> krabador
<akis24> GianlucaLuperto: noi supportiamo ubuntu O.S. non problemi tecnici renditi conto
<GianlucaLuperto> ok allora akis24 come mai mi esce su chromium questo problema : https://imgur.com/3n0kg3r
<ytrewq> Sera. Devo recuperare dei file da una ripartizione di ubuntu 10.04 la quale manca di file e non ricordo le crednziali di accesso. Grazie
<krabador> ytrewq, ti è stato risposto
<krabador> alle 20:35
<ytrewq> krabador: la risposta era off-topic
<krabador> non credo proprio
<ytrewq> anche dal live non ho cmq la possibilità di accesso
<krabador> e quando avresti provato, e come ?
<krabador> con cosa ?
<ytrewq> ho provato quando ho creato altre due ripartizioni
<krabador> "<ytrewq> anche dal live non ho cmq la possibilità di accesso" ---> quando, come , e con cosa ?
<ytrewq> adesso vorrei avere accesso a quei file ed ho postato il problema
<ytrewq> live sia del 10.04 che del 15
<krabador> che del 15 quale ?
<ytrewq> ubuntu 15
<mike00> come mai hai avuto lo stato di operatore?
<ytrewq> Sera. Devo recuperare dei file da una ripartizione di ubuntu 10.04 la quale manca di file e non ricordo le credenziali di accesso. Grazie
<mike00> liveUSB?
<ytrewq> mike00:  non me lo fa riparare ma e non ricordo ne user ne pass
<cristian_c> mike00: si è allontanato
<mike00> ???
<mike00> non ti servono username e password
<cristian_c> mike00: hai chiesto come mai abbia avuto lo stato di operatore
<cristian_c> anche volendo, non può risponderti, in questo momento
<mike00> avvii la live e poi esplori il disco danneggiato
<mike00> perche?
<cristian_c> ytrewq: quale 'ubuntu 15'?
<cristian_c> 5.04?
<cristian_c> 15.04?
<mike00> puoi usare la live che preferisci
<mike00> comunque si, prima avevo chiesto perche era diventato operatore
<mike00> va beh vado
<ytrewq> Sera. Devo recuperare dei file da una ripartizione di ubuntu 10.04 la quale manca di file e non ricordo le credenziali di accesso. Grazie
<okt974> buona sera
<okt974> potrei avere un informazione per favore?
<krabador> !chiedi | okt974
<ubot-it> okt974: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<okt974> scusa.....ho un portatile acer con processore T5500 (1.66ghz,667 mhz), 2 giga di ram e scheda video nvidia geforce go 7300.posso scaricare l'ultima versione di ubuntu?
<krabador> okt974, si
<okt974> versione 32 o 64 bit?
<krabador> sebbene unity , l'ambiente grafico di ubuntu , con 2gb di ram potrebbe scricchiolare un po'
<krabador> okt974, puoi mettere entrambi
<krabador> ma ti consiglio 64
<krabador> visto che diversa roba a 32 , sta smettendo di essere supportata
<okt974> altrimenti che versione posso scaricare?
<krabador> okt974, in base all'ambiente grafico montato , ubuntu ha delle derivate ufficiali
<krabador> !derivate | okt974
<ubot-it> okt974: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<krabador> con tutte , puoi fare una pendrive usb, e provare in sessione di provva
<krabador> per vedere quale ti piace di piu'
<krabador> okt974, ti consiglio vivamente di aspettare giovedi' 21
<krabador> che esce ubuntu 16.04
<okt974> ma se gia con ubuntu 15.10 l'ambiente grafico scricchiola
<krabador> sricchiola , contestualizzalo
<krabador> verifica quanto possa fare al caso tuo
<krabador> okt974, 15.10 è uscita ad ottobre, non è che il 21 esce qualcosa di anni luce piu' pesante.
<okt974> ah ok ho capito
<okt974> intanto butto un occhio alle derivate, grazie molto gentile krabador
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> !usbwin | okt974
<ubot-it> okt974: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> puoi fare la pendrive con questo software
<krabador> o, se vuoi fare un dvd,
<krabador> !iso | okt974
<ubot-it> okt974: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> cosi'
<okt974> grazie ancora
<krabador> de nada
<ytrewq> Sera. Devo recuperare dei file da una ripartizione di ubuntu 10.04 la quale manca di file e non ricordo le credenziali di accesso. Grazie
<Carlin0> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<ytrewq> tnk
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-19
<ytrewq> Sera. Devo recuperare dei file da una ripartizione di ubuntu 10.04 la quale manca di file e non ricordo le credenziali di accesso. Grazie
<ytrewq> Sera. Devo recuperare dei file da una ripartizione di ubuntu 10.04 la quale manca di file e non ricordo le credenziali di accesso. Grazie
<lenovo> ciao a tutti
<Guest10002> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest10002> sto provando ad istallare la 14-02 con flash drive su lenovo b50-80
<Guest10002> ho un problema
<cristian_c> non esiste la 14.04
<cristian_c> ma solo la 14.04 e la 14.10, ma la 14.10 ha finito il supporto ere fa
<Guest10002> mi correggo
<cristian_c> *non esiste la 14.02
<Guest10002> 14.04.02
<Guest10002> lts versione comunità
<Mr_Pan> Guest 1000 2or usi la 14.04 lts o
<Guest10002> ho cercato fra i modelli lenovo
<cristian_c> che sostanzialmente include preinstallato qualche pacchetto in più, ma nulla di più
<krabador> #kessuccesso
<Guest10002> appena comprato lenovo b50-80 ma in quell'elenco con Ubuntu certificato non cè
<cristian_c> Guest10002: l'elenco può essere incompleto, non aggiornato
<cristian_c> per l'ovvia ragione ch3
<cristian_c> *che
<krabador> beh, non tutto l'hardware esistente, in primis, non è linux compatibile, in secundis, puo' non avere la "certificazione ubuntu ", anche perchè l'elenco non è proprio "bleeding edge"
<cristian_c> il numero di tipi di portatili esistenti e in continua commercializzazione
<Guest10002> capisco. mi suggerite 14.04.04  lts oppure 15.10 van bene lo stesso anzi son preferibili perchè + recenti?
<krabador> Guest10002, aspetta il 21
<cristian_c> Guest10002: tra due giorni
<krabador> ovvero dopodomani
<krabador> e metti direttamente 16.04
<cristian_c> Guest10002: scegliendo  di mandarla in sessione di prova e successivamente installarla su hard disk
<Guest10002> mmm
<Guest10002> mi piace idea
<Guest10002> però voglio mettere su qualcosa subito! :)
<krabador> Guest10002, di fronte ad una nuova release, aggiornata, tra l'altro lts
<krabador> non ti conviene avere fretta infantile
<cristian_c> Guest10002: al momento ci sono , scaricabili dal sito ufficiale, sia 14.04.4 che 15,10
<cristian_c> che hanno lo stesso kernel
<Guest10002> non è fretta infantile capitemi ma necessità di usare la macchina
<krabador> #ealloradillochenonhainiente
<cristian_c> Guest10002: che sistema hai installato ora?
<Guest10002> fra 14 e 15.10 è uguale?
<krabador> no
<cristian_c> *stesso kernel*
<krabador> ma al momento hanno lo stesso kernel
<cristian_c> ma i pacchetti su 14.04.4 non sono affatto aggiornati, all'ultima release
<Guest10002> comprato senza SO
<krabador> 14.04.4 tranne pochissimi software, ha il parco software ad aprile 2014
<krabador> 15,10 ad ottobre 2015
<Guest10002> quindi meglio 15.10? ripeto ora è senza
<Guest10002> :(
<krabador> Guest10002, trai tu le tue conclusioni
<cristian_c> Guest10002: la cosa più sensata, per come ti è stato detto, è di scaricare una delle due , masterizzarla su dvd e provarla in session di prova
<krabador> stesso kernel = stesso supporto hardware
<Guest10002> no su flashusb?
<cristian_c> per vedere se l'hardware è correttamente riconosciuto e configurato, e farsi una minima idea di cosa si andrà ad installare
<Guest10002> certo
<Guest10002> test live x testare driver periferiche.. giusto?
<cristian_c> Guest10002: se aspetti due giorni hai su 16.04 il kernel 4.4
<cristian_c> che è l'ultimo kernel disponibile sulla distro
<krabador> se il tuo lenovo dovesse avere ancora problemi di supporto , con kernel 4.2 , non va con entrambi
<Guest10002> fra 2 gg rifaccio tutto.. è un po' che non istallo ubuntu! :)
<cristian_c> ah,sei habituè?
<Guest10002> ho una decina di istallazioni in 10 anni... :)
<krabador> e chiedi ancora cos'è meglio tra lts ed intermedia ?
<Guest10002> ho abbandonato ultimo windows
<Guest10002> istallare non significa essere esperto ragazzi... faccio quel che si può...
<Guest10002> e poi sapete in giro è sempre pieno di windowsdipendenti che ti scoraggiono...
<krabador> beh, in giro è pieno di gente che a stento da cosa sta usando
<krabador> *sa
<Guest10002> apparte la distro ho un problema con bios
<krabador> "apparte la distro" , purtroppo te la devi vedere con lenovo
<Guest10002> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi
<Guest10002> come mi devo comportare con settaggi in bios?
<Guest10002> UEFI
<Guest10002> legacy
<cristian_c> Guest10002: l'hai letta la guida linkata da te stesso?
<Guest10002> non ne so nulla
<cristian_c> Guest10002: il punto è comunque:
<Guest10002> non ci ho capito bene...
<cristian_c> pova in modalità uefi, siccome non c'è windows
<cristian_c> puoi provare anche legacy
<krabador> 15.10 supporta uefi , 14.04.4, anche
<krabador> se avessi avuto win in uefi mode, dovevi andare in uefi
<krabador> se non hai nulla, installa in legacy , e segui la guida di installazione normale
<pigeta> buongiorno
<joke2k> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti: da qualche tempo quando partono gli updates alcune voci non sono selezionabili, molte delle quali riguardano pacchetti relativi al geospacial e openscenegraph
<joke2k> come posso capire il motivo per cui non me le fa aggiornare? (ho gia' eseguito apt-get update)
<nik> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere, ciò che ho trovato  non mi aiuta e ho paura di fare guai. Dovrei far caricare dei profili colore ad alcuni programmi tipo Gimp, Darktable e Scribus,  Gimp permette di caricarlo dalle preferenze mentre gli altri due programmi credo di no per cui dovrei metterli nella cartella dei profili del s
<nik> istema stesso. Il problema è che la cartella color risulta protetta e mi dice che non sono autorizzato a scrivere, dove sbaglio?
<Automaticjack> Buona sera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | Automaticjack
<ubot-it> Automaticjack: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Automaticjack> Problema su xubuntu15.10. Il PC è collegato a Internet tramite proxy. La connessione funziona quando navigo ma quando devo scaricare da software center ci sono problemi. Su Debian Jessie con Synaptic ho ovviato impostando il proxy htttp come fatto per il browser e tutto si è risolto ma su xubuntu non trovo il menu corretto (sempre che ci sia). Sapr
<Automaticjack> este dirmi cosa fare??? Grazie
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: prova a guardare in aggiornamenti software
<Automaticjack> Fatto ma non c'é proprio la voce. Forse dovrebbe farlo in automatico?
<cristian_c> !aggiornamenti
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aggiornamenti'
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/Apt
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/Apt#Impostare_un_proxy_per_il_download_dei_pacchetti
<Automaticjack> Ok, grazie mille. Domani provo se funziona. Notte
<davide96> salve a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 15.10 posso esporre il mio problema?
<davide96> hey
<davide96> qualcuno mi aiuti
<davide96> per favore!
<davide96> heyy
<krabador> !chiedi | davide96
<ubot-it> davide96: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<davide96> Ho un acer aspire e5-573g-522d e ho un problema con il wifi, non mi trova nessuna rete, ho letto che dovrei aggiornare il firmaware ma non so come si fa
<krabador> davide96, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<davide96> poi?
<krabador> poi me lo devi dire tu
<krabador> l'ultimo produce un link
<krabador> incollalo qui
<davide96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15937982/
<krabador> davide96, rfkill list | pastebinit
<krabador> stessa cosa
<davide96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15938002/
<krabador> davide96, dmesg | grep ath | pastebinit
<davide96> you are trying to sent an empty document, exiting.
<krabador> hai il sistema in inglese ?
<davide96> si
<krabador> davide96, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> davide96, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<davide96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15938071/
<davide96> il secondo non va
<krabador> se non è tornato alla linea di comando, sta facendo
<davide96> ecco
<krabador> e se ci mette tempo, sono tanti gli aggiornamenti che deve fare
<davide96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15938103/
<krabador> davide96, lspci -vnn | grep Network | pastebinit
<davide96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15938123/
<krabador> uname -a | pastebinit
<davide96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15938147/
<krabador> davide96, segui http://askubuntu.com/a/708103
<davide96> ok
<krabador> davide96, con versioni successive del kernel di 15.10, il problema è risolto
<davide96> ho capito
<krabador> giovedi' prova 16.04 in live, e se va, installa
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-20
<dedeee> salve, vorrei sapere se è possibile installare il sistema operativo ubuntu touch su qualsiasi cellulare?
<glpiana> dedeee, direi proprio di no.
<dedeee> c'è qualche requisito che deve avere il cellulare?
<glpiana> dedeee, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<ExPBoy> e anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dedeee> ho provato a cliccare il link su dove dice quali sono i dispositivi adattabili ma dice che la pagina non esiste . https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=en&tl=it&js=y&prev=_t&hl=it&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fdeveloper.ubuntu.com%2Fen%2Fphone%2Fdevices%2Finstalling-ubuntu-for-devices%2F&edit-text=&act=url
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> dedeee, il link funziona benissimo
<ExPBoy> eh
<Mariooo> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<PiroPit_> salve vorrei aggiornare ubuntu, perchè nel 13.04 non funzionava niente....bleuthoot...stampante...vorrei sapere se è la ver. 14.04.4 è la piu recente in italiano, grazie
<glpiana> PiroPit_,  no, la più recente stabile al momento è la 15.10. domani esce la 16.04, che è pure con supporto a lungo termine
<glpiana> pietroalbini, tutte le versioni sono multilingua
<pietroalbini> glpiana, figo!
<PiroPit_> e domani dove troverò la 16.04 ?
<pietroalbini> PiroPit_, su ubuntu.it/download, di solito esce nel pomeriggio
<PiroPit_> approfitto della vs. gentilezza per chiedervi se linux ha sviluppato altri sistemi operativi piu compatibile a windows
<PiroPit_> c'è nessuno?
<pietroalbini> PiroPit_, "linux" non ha sviluppato sistemi operativi
<pietroalbini> linux è solo un componente (il principale) di ogni distribuzione, ma sono indipendenti fra di loro
<PiroPit_> perdonate la mia ignoranza, ma sono relativamente un neofita del PC.....
<pietroalbini> PiroPit_, non ti preoccupare, tutti lo siamo stati :)
<pietroalbini> PiroPit_, ogni sistema operativo è composto da più componenti, e quello principale è il kernel, che si occupa tra le altre cose di comunicare con l'hardware e gestire tutto il resto del software
<pietroalbini> PiroPit_, linux è appunto un kernel, ed è una delle parti che compongono le distribuzioni
<pietroalbini> tipo ubuntu
<pietroalbini> PiroPit_, ma le distribuzioni sono sviluppate da entità indipendenti
<pietroalbini> PiroPit_, cosa intendi con "più compatibile a windows"?
<PiroPit_> che mi consenta di avere gli stessi programmi....ad esempio con ubuntu 13.04 non ho saputo installare la stampate canon mx395...il bleuthoot non funzionava....
<pietroalbini> PiroPit_, la compatibilità con parte degli eseguibili di windows è data da wine, che puoi installare in ogni distribuzione
<PiroPit_> ho provato....ma non son o riuscito
<PiroPit_> a istallare nulla
<PiroPit_> lo so che mo perdete la pazienza....
<pietroalbini> PiroPit_, dal software center, cerca "wine" ed installalo
<PiroPit_> ok, riprenderò domani dalla nuova versione. mille grazie.
<PiroPit_> un ultima domanda...il mio "sitema è a 32 bit, processore basato su x64", quale versione devo installare a 32 o a 64
<pietroalbini> PiroPit_, la 64bit, ma dovrai reinstallare da zero (è tutto tranne che facile il passaggio 32 -> 64 su un sistema installato)
<PiroPit_> ok, si farò un cd e installero da zero.
<RUls> Salve, vorrei sapere se ubuntu è compatibile con l'adattatore wireless D-Link DWA-182 grazie
<mbini3> impossibile shutdown/reboot. Notebook ACER ES1-111 con solo Ubuntu 15.10 (stesso problema con 14.04) in Legacy mode. fatto diversi tentativi come: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<mbini3> blacklist dw_dmac
<mbini3> blacklist dw_dmac_core ma non si spegne e non reboot. potete aiutarmi?
<moz__>  /join ##deutsch
<armando> ciao  mi  date  una  mano a  sbloccare  il mio  pc  mentre  navigavo  si  è  impallato
<armando> come  posso chiudere  qualche  applicazione  con la  tastiera
<Carlin0> armando, che applicazioni ?
<armando> web  io  uso  xubuntu
<armando> e  facebook
<Carlin0> armando, premi alt + f2 scrivi nella casella xkill e poi clicca sul browser
<armando> non  si  apre  niente  con alt+f2
<armando> ho  anche  excel  aperto in  cui  avevo  dei  dati da  salvare
<armando> altrimenti  riavviavo
<Carlin0> riesci ad aprire un terminale ?
<Carlin0> excel su linux ?
<armando> non so  come  si  chiama il mio è un  file  excel  qui si  è aperto  con un  programma compatibile
<armando> non  si aprono  terminali
<armando> ma  che  dite  che  aumentando la  ram questo  problema  che  si  impalla  si  risolve ?
<Carlin0> armando, dipende anche dalla cpu
<armando> cpu  dual core pentium
<armando> 2 g  ram
<Carlin0> armando, ma ci lavori con sto pc ?
<armando> un  po per  richerche su internet e uso  excel per  i  dati
<Carlin0> il problema (IMHO) è + la cpu che la ram
<armando> se  metto  4  g di  ram?
<Carlin0> armando, sei italiano ?
<armando> si
<Carlin0> 17:00:23<Carlin0> il problema (IMHO) è + la cpu che la ram
<armando> imho  cosa  intendi
<armando> ok  grazie  ciao
<Canada89> ciao
<Canada89> avete per caso le release note e novita per domani per la lts della 16.04?
<cristian_c> Carlin0: le note di rilascio dovrebbe essere rilasciate contestualmente al rilascio
<cristian_c> Canada89:
<Canada89> sai per caso le novita della 16.04 lts'
<cristian_c> Canada89: ci sono alcune novità sopratutto sotto al cofano
<Canada89> ?
<Canada89> cosa intendi
<Canada89> nn ho capito
<cristian_c> Canada89: che quelle rilevanti non sono visibili esteriormente all'utente
<Canada89> capito
<Canada89> tipo kernel e migliorie interne
<Canada89> dici
<cristian_c> sì
<Canada89> capito
<cristian_c> non solo il kernel
<Canada89> speriamo bene dai
<Canada89> non vedo l'ora di aggiornarla
<cristian_c> Canada89: che poi, leggerti domani le release note, per te è un problema?
<Canada89> no
<cristian_c> perfetto
<Canada89> nessun problema
<Canada89> comque l'updater me lo dira quando passare alla 16.04
<Canada89> piu semplice di cosi
<cristian_c> sì
<Canada89> :):-D
<cristian_c> non prima di domani
<Canada89> ovvio
<Canada89> io vado in chat
<Canada89> grazie cmq del supporto
<cristian_c> di niente
<User9nta> Ciao a tutti, ho delle domande "generiche" su Ubuntu, potete aiutarmi?
<GIGIJAZZ> Ciao a tutti, premetto che non sono uno smanettone...ho un problema. Mentre scaricavo un programma silverlight mi ha segnaòlato il seguente errore che riporto. E:Type E:Type 'sudo' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list, E:The list of sources could not be read., E:The package lists or status file could not b
<GIGIJAZZ> e parsed or opened.
<GIGIJAZZ> Qualcuno può aiutarmi gentilmente...grazie mille!
<cristian_c> 'scaricavo un programma sikeverlight'?
<cristian_c> che programma?
<cristian_c> *silverlight
<GIGIJAZZ> Sono passato a fastweb che mi ha regalato skyonline per sei mesi per vedere i film mi chiede di scaricare silverlight...si quello lì.
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: ma non ho capito cos'hai scaricato, esattamente
<GIGIJAZZ> Ho provato a seguire queste indicazioni...Install Mono on Linux
<GIGIJAZZ> Edit page on GitHub
<GIGIJAZZ> Regardless of your distribution, you will need the Mono Project GPG signing key, which package managers require.
<GIGIJAZZ> Debian, Ubuntu, and derivatives
<GIGIJAZZ> Add the Mono Project GPG signing key and the package repository to your system (if you don’t use sudo, be sure to switch to root):
<akis24> GIGIJAZZ: non incollare in canale il bot ti mette fuori ..
<GIGIJAZZ> scusa...ho provato a scaricare Install Mono On Linux. e mi da un problema di dipendenze irrisolte.
<akis24> GIGIJAZZ: spiega con dettagli che devi fare ..
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: dove le hai lette queste indicazioni?
<cristian_c> chi ti ha detto di installare mono?
<GIGIJAZZ> si...sono entrato nel terminale e ho seguito le indicazioni...sudo, echo e atp-get.
<GIGIJAZZ> le ho lette sul sito a cui mi ha indirizzato il programma silverlight per vedere i film di sky
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: sono indicazioni errate
<pierospano> buonasera a tutti
<cristian_c> moonlight non va più da una vita
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: devi usare pipelight
<GIGIJAZZ> avevo immaginato...come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> !pipelight | GIGIJAZZ
<ubot-it> GIGIJAZZ: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<pierospano> qualcuno di voi pu darmi una mano con samba di ubuntu 15.10?
<cristian_c> !samba | pierospano
<ubot-it> pierospano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<GIGIJAZZ> Ma usando pipelight risolvo il problema delle dipendenze irrisolte?
<GIGIJAZZ> In alto ho questo segnale di accesso che non mi fa aprire ubuntu softwer center
<GIGIJAZZ> Pardon...divieto di accesso.
<pierospano> ok grazie
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: se hai creato qualche problema, devi ripristinare la situazione precedente
<GIGIJAZZ> cioè? vado nel terminale o in preferenze del software e aggiornamenti per ripristinare?
<GIGIJAZZ> Perdonate la mia ignoranza e portate pazienza...
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: dipende da come hai operato
<GIGIJAZZ> Io ho operato da terminale.
<GIGIJAZZ> come posso resettare?
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: esattamente, cos'hai digitato?
<akis24> GIGIJAZZ:  perche' non rispondi alle domande invece di andare per fatti tuoi ??
<GIGIJAZZ> scusa ma non saprei recuperare le stringe che ho inserito se non rifacendo il percorso da capo.
<GIGIJAZZ> Questa è la prima cosa che ho fatto: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv-keys 3FA7E0328081BFF6A14DA29AA6A19B38D3D831EF
<akis24> GIGIJAZZ:  riassumiamo che cosa volevi fare .. da zero eh ?
<GIGIJAZZ> Poi a seguire: echo "deb http://download.mono-project.com/repo/debian wheezy main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list
<GIGIJAZZ> sudo apt-get update
<GIGIJAZZ> Questo l'ultimo passaggio: echo "deb http://download.mono-project.com/repo/debian wheezy-apache24-compat main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: è roba debian
<GIGIJAZZ> Poi mi è apparso il segnale di divieto di accesso che mi diceva delle del problema riscontrato.
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: apri aggiornamenti software
<GIGIJAZZ> Si è debian..non mi si apre la finestra degli aggiornamenti software
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: vai in 'altro software'
<GIGIJAZZ> Scusa e porta pazienza...dove trovo "altro software"?
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: sì, scusa, aorgenti aoftware
<cristian_c> software
<GIGIJAZZ> trovato
<GIGIJAZZ> ho la spunta su http://download.mono.project.com, rimuovo?
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: non rimuovere la spunta, rimuovi direttamente la riga
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: su entrambe le righe xamarin mono wheezy
<GIGIJAZZ> fatto
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: salva le modifiche
<cristian_c> e ricarica i repo
<cristian_c> *gli aggiornamenti
<GIGIJAZZ> ok eseguito
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: dovrebbe essere andato #tuttapposto
<N4V4RR0> DOMANI ESCE UBUNTU??
<N4V4RR0> 16=
<N4V4RR0> ?
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | N4V4RR0
<ubot-it> N4V4RR0: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<N4V4RR0> ma conviene installarlo subito o aspettare un pò che dite
<cristian_c> N4V4RR0: dipende dal tuo grado di fretta
<GIGIJAZZ> ho ancora il divieto di accesso e ubuntusoftware center non si apre
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: chiudi il software center
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: apri un terminale
<GIGIJAZZ> ho chiuso e ho il trminale aperto
<N4V4RR0> no mi spiego, siccome sarebbe la primissima volta che installo una nuova release appena esce, volevo sapere se per le precedenti ci son stati particolari problemi o se una volta che le rilasciano sono abbastanza stabili
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: e digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> N4V4RR0: chiaramente, puoi provarla in live
<cristian_c> prima di installarla, e accertarti personalmente del suo grado di stabilità
<GIGIJAZZ> ok sto istallando pastebinit
<GIGIJAZZ> fatto
<N4V4RR0> speriamo vada ho un notebook vecchio di 10 anni ormai
<cristian_c> N4V4RR0: e allora, meglio andare su una *buntu più leggera
<cristian_c> invece che ubuntu liscia
<N4V4RR0> ma ti dirò, con ubuntu 14 andavo tranquillo, ho comunque un dual core a 1,7Ghz e 3GB di ram, non è proprio un disastro dai
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: il comando ti restituirà un link
<cristian_c> N4V4RR0: dual core può voler dire tutto e niente
<GIGIJAZZ> ok
<cristian_c> visto che c'è tutto un universo mondo di processori a due core
<cristian_c> e varietà di schede grafiche
<N4V4RR0> e una ati radeon x1600 con 512mb di videoram
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: puoi postare il link risultante?
<cristian_c> N4V4RR0: che è vecchia
<GIGIJAZZ> http·it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/wily/main
<cristian_c> N4V4RR0: e il processore qual è?
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: il risultato del comando
<N4V4RR0> l'unica "rogna" per così dire è che è a 32bit, ubuntu 16 va anche a 32bit si? perchè opensuse ho visto che non lo fanno più per sistemi x86
<cristian_c> restituisce un link
<N4V4RR0> peccato era una distro che non mi dispiaceva, ma ubuntu è la più user friendly
<GIGIJAZZ> questo è il link che mi è apparso
<cristian_c> N4V4RR0: ancora c'è la iso
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: il comando restituisce un link a pastebin
<N4V4RR0> intel core duo t2300 @ 1,66ghz (merom a 32bit)
<cristian_c> N4V4RR0: ma è chiaro che prima o poi dismetteranno l'architettura x86, almeno per ubuntu liscia
<GIGIJAZZ> quello è l'unico link che mi è arrivato con l'installazione di pastebinit
<N4V4RR0> ho un Asus A7JC dal 2006... ci ho fatto 10 anni con questo notebook, ci sto troppo affezionato, quale il DE di default su ubuntu 16?
<N4V4RR0> per la cronaca winzoz10 ci gira a meraviglia, quindi mi aspetto almeno altrettanto da una distro Linux
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: diciamo che quel core duo va meno di un atom moderno
<N4V4RR0> c'ho messo anche un ssd e anche se supporta solo il sata1 è sempre molto più reattivo del disco magnetico
<cristian_c> a benchmark, intendo
<cristian_c> ah, scusa, mi riferivo a N4V4RR0
<cristian_c> N4V4RR0: : diciamo che quel core duo va meno di un atom moderno
<GIGIJAZZ> figurati...non ci sto capendo una sega
<N4V4RR0> non è un granchè lo so, beh ha i suoi 10 anni ovviamente
<cristian_c> N4V4RR0: di default c'è unity
<N4V4RR0> però riesco a farci ancora un pò di tutto, tranquillamente.
<cristian_c> N4V4RR0: scarica xubuntu 16.04
<N4V4RR0> unity lo stesso del 15?
<cristian_c> N4V4RR0: non c'entra
<N4V4RR0> o qualche appesantimento/modifica rispetto
<N4V4RR0> al precedente
<cristian_c> N4V4RR0: scarica xubuntu 16.04 o ubuntu mate 16.04
<cristian_c> e li provi in live
<N4V4RR0> come faccio a scaricarlo non esce domani?
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: facciamo una cosa
<GIGIJAZZ> dimmi mio guru
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: e incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> GIGIJAZZ: qui non ci sono guru
<cristian_c> ma solo utenti volontari
<cristian_c> !paste | gigi
<ubot-it> gigi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !paste | GIGIJAZZ
<ubot-it> GIGIJAZZ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<N4V4RR0> sudo apt-get purge N4V4RR0 ^_^
<cristian_c> N4V4RR0: windows ha il suo coeficciente di ottimizzazione, driver dei produttori pensati per girare su quella macchina
<cristian_c> *coeficiente
<cristian_c> *coefficiente
<N4V4RR0> si ma infatti per giocare uso windows
<N4V4RR0> per tutto il resto preferisco linux
<cristian_c> N4V4RR0: su unity da 14.04 a 16.04 non ci sono stravolgimenti
<N4V4RR0> ok ma mi dicevi di scaricarlo, come faccio a scaricarlo non esce domani?
<cristian_c> N4V4RR0: quello che hai oggi sarà praticamente quasi identico, se non identico a quello che verrà rilasciato domani
<cristian_c> N4V4RR0: ma giustamente, un giorno puoi pure aspettarlo
<N4V4RR0> no beh aspetto domani certo, ho già preparato le partizioni, non mi resta che bootare la iso e trovo la pappapronta
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-21
<ospitenumberone> Salve a tutti, qualcuno sa la data di uscita delle derivate?
<krabador> escono tutte a ridosso
<krabador> della principale.
<dadexix86> qual è il link della chat di attesa della 16.04?
<krabador> #ubuntu-it-party
<glpiana> dovrebbe essere #ubuntu-it-party
<krabador> glpiana, toccati il naso!!!
<dadexix86> krabador, glpiana grazie!
<ospitenumberone> ok, quindi non wescono tutte lo stesso giorno?
<ospitenumberone> ok, quindi non escono tutte lo stesso giorno?
<glpiana> !chat | ospitenumberone
<ubot-it> ospitenumberone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ospitenumberone> Grazie
<ospitenumberone> qualcuno sarebbe dispiosto ad aiutarmi a risolvere un problema tecnico al volo
<ospitenumberone> ?
<glpiana> ospitenumberone, esponi il problema
<ospitenumberone> ogni qualvolta avvio ubuntu dopo aver usato windows, l'orologio di ubuntu lo trovo indietro di due ore. Quando torno a windows l'orologio rimane sempre due ore indietro
<ospitenumberone> ecco quanto
<glpiana> ospitenumberone, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=608497
<ospitenumberone> c'è nessuno?
<ospitenumberone> Grazie
<dadexix86> qualcuno sa se si può e come sopprimere i "permission denied" di find?
<glpiana> usa sudo
<nex_necis> oppure: find / -iname blablabla | grep -v denied
<dadexix86> glpiana, non ho accesso sudo qui
<dadexix86> nex_necis, non funziona, perché i permission denied sono warnings e non output di find (e quindi non vengono processati da grep)
<nex_necis> dadexix86: allora usa il parametro -perm di find e cerca solo i file leggibili da te. Non so se è quello che cerchi, se no spiega la rava e la fava
<RyLoS2> ciao
<N4V4RR0> salve STAFF, da che ora sarà possibile scaricare la iso di Ubuntu16?
<krabador> !ora | N4V4RR0
<ubot-it> N4V4RR0: No! Non è ancora uscita! Ogni volta che chiedi, Mark Shuttleworth ritarda il rilascio di altri 15 minuti.
<RyLoS> hahhahaa
<N4V4RR0> ma non doveva uscire oggi?
<RyLoS> ma poi scusate, presa da CDIMAGE è già la finale credo
<RyLoS> non ci sarà nessuna modifica oggi
<N4V4RR0> sul sito vedo ancora la 15, e il -1 sulla 16....
<krabador> N4V4RR0, si, ma non è che esce alle 00:01
<RyLoS> l'md5 sarà quello
<N4V4RR0> infatti sto chiedendo se sapete da che ora sarà possibile scaricarla qua su ubuntu.it
<RyLoS> ma posso postare il link ufficiale?
<krabador> N4V4RR0, l'upload non è programmato in modo da sapero in anticipi
<krabador> RyLoS, no
<RyLoS> ma è il sito originale
<RyLoS> le daily live di ieri sono le 16.04 finali
<RyLoS> a meno che un bruco si sia mangiato tutto oggi
<N4V4RR0> io di solito scarico le iso sempre da questo sito, per quello sto aspettando che mettano il link x il download
<krabador> RyLoS, sei venuto con l'acqua calda "le ultime daily, sono le ultime ufficiali"?
<glpiana> N4V4RR0, RyLoS, proseguite su #ubuntu-it-party, grazie
<N4V4RR0> grazie x la dritta glpiana
<RyLoS> ok
<krabador> RyLoS, non è cosi' scontato, in 24 ore possono esserci hotfix di pacchetti , che invalidano il discorso
<randomguestuser> Salve a tutti!
<krabador> !ciao | randomguestuser
<ubot-it> randomguestuser: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<randomguestuser> perchè le non LTS freezano dopo un tempo random di utilizzo del pc?
<randomguestuser> capita solo a me? Le ho provate tutte dalla 13.10 alla 15.10. Solo le LTS non freezano (12.04 e 14.04)
<randomguestuser> stabili al massimo le LTS!
<krabador> randomguestuser, le hai provate tutte, nella storia di ubuntu, ed hai sempre avuto questo problema ?
<randomguestuser> non consiglierei mai una non LTS
<randomguestuser> Si, nella mia esperienza è stato così
<glpiana> !chat | randomguestuser
<ubot-it> randomguestuser: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<randomguestuser> Grazie, Buon proseguimento di giornata!
<Alessiuccia> Buongiorno, sono Alessia
<Alessiuccia> e credo sia giunto il momento di tentare seriamente di risolvere i problemi del mio OS
<Alessiuccia> la faccio breve: non si aggiorna!
<Alessiuccia> non riesco ad aggiornare nulla, nemmeno i browser. DA quello che posso capire dal terminal, la causa viene data alla connessione ad internet (la stessa tramite cui sto scrivendo in questo momento)
<Alessiuccia> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> Alessiuccia sei dietro proxy?
<Alessiuccia> sudo apt-get update
<Alessiuccia> [sudo] password for alessia:
<Alessiuccia> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com saucy InRelease
<Alessiuccia> Ign http://dl.google.com stable InRelease
<Alessiuccia> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com saucy-security InRelease
<Alessiuccia> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com saucy-updates InRelease
<Alessiuccia> Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com saucy InRelease
<Alessiuccia> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com saucy-backports InRelease
<Alessiuccia2> Buongiorno ragazzi, ho un problemuccio: non riesco ad aggiornare nulla
<Alessiuccia2> Per favore, potreste aiutarmi a capire, con parole semplici, come risolvere?
<Alessiuccia2> Ho qui pronto ciò che il terminale mi restituisce dopo aver lanciato --update
<Mr_Pan> Alessiuccia2 stai utilizzando la versione 13.10....è  terminato il supporto
<Alessiuccia2> Oddio
<Alessiuccia2> quindi????
<Mr_Pan> ! Paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dadexix86> Alessiuccia2, hai una versione che non è più supportata da un beeeeeel pezzo. Devi installare una versione nuova (14.04, 15.10, oggi uscirà la 16.04)
<Alessiuccia2> Come la installo?
<Mr_Pan> Non incollare tutto in Chan altrimenti il BOT ti butta fuori
<Alessiuccia2> (Scusate, da quando sono passata ad Ubuntu sono passati un po' di anni e non ho ancora avuto modo di studiare seriamente)
<Mr_Pan> Alessiuccia2 o aggiorni con un cd/USB aggiornata o fai una nuova installazione ex novo (dopo aver fatto backup) scelta consigliata
<Alessiuccia2> Ecco Mr_Pan http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15962509/
<Alessiuccia2> Ok,  opterò per la USB aggiornata, altrimenti starò su questo forum otto giorno a chiedervi come fare il backup, come gestire la partizione windows che c'è...
<Mr_Pan> Siamo qui
<dadexix86> Alessiuccia2, un backup devi avercelo sempre e comunque, un guasto hardware può accadere all'improvviso senza alcun preavviso e dici ciao-ciao a tutti i tuoi dati
<Alessiuccia2> ok, è vero, hai perfettamente ragione. Come posso effettuare il backup?
<krabador> Alessiuccia2, carica in live la versione che vuoi installare, attacca un hd esterno , copi li dentro le tue cose
<krabador> oppure segui
<krabador> !ripristino | Alessiuccia2
<ubot-it> Alessiuccia2: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> sebbene , con 16.04, installazione da 0 consigliata
<Alessiuccia2> capisco, ma non sono in grado di effettuare una installazione da 0, non saprei da dove comincare
<krabador> !installazione | Alessiuccia2
<ubot-it> Alessiuccia2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Alessiuccia2> Raga, ma se scasso tutto, poi come faccio a parlare con voi per chiedere aiuto?? ho solo questo pc.........................
<krabador> Alessiuccia2, che versione intendi installare ?
<Alessiuccia2> qualsiasi, magari non quella che esce oggi
<krabador> male
<krabador> 16.04 ha diverse cose drasticamente migliorate rispetto  a 15.10  e 14.04
<krabador> ed è supportata 5 anni
<krabador> drasticamente consigliata
<krabador> poi ovviamente , ognuno si puo' sparare sul piede a sua scelta
<Alessiuccia2> ok
<Alessiuccia2> ahahha
<Alessiuccia2> allora provo a fare la USB e ad installare
<Alessiuccia2> ma resta il fatto che devo fare il backup e non so come si fa
<krabador> <krabador> Alessiuccia2, carica in live la versione che vuoi installare, attacca un hd esterno , copi li dentro le tue cose
<krabador> ;)
<krabador> !usbwin | Alessiuccia2
<ubot-it> Alessiuccia2: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> fai la usb, la carichi con "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<Alessiuccia2> ok
<krabador> fai il backup, e puoi da li installare
<krabador> se hai problemi , puoi attaccare un cavo lan, caricare il browser ed entrare qui
<Alessiuccia2> Grazie a tutti!!
<Alessiuccia2> Buona giornata,
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus : http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04 - Derivate : http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<dakini777> ciao, ho un problema con linux mint. o meglio un problema che si sta facendo sempre piú grave...
<krabador> !mint | dakini777
<ubot-it> dakini777: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<dakini777> ubot.it si ma non risponde nessuno, magari posso chiedere qui?
<Mr_Pan> dakini777 questo è il clan di supporto per Ubuntu e derivate ufficiali. Quindi non sei nel posto giusto per chiedere supporto a mint
<krabador> dakini777, no, mint non è ubuntu
<krabador> mi dispiace
<pietroalbini-cel> krabador, per favore, togli il link di xenial fino all'annuncio
<pietroalbini-cel> è già capitato che hanno fatto il rebuild
<Canada89> ciao
<th34lch3m1st> ciao
<Canada89> quando posso fare  l'upgrade della distribuzione
<Mr_Pan> !ora
<ubot-it> No! Non è ancora uscita! Ogni volta che chiedi, Mark Shuttleworth ritarda il rilascio di altri 15 minuti.
<th34lch3m1st> Stavo leggendo sulla 16.04 che con i driver radeon non si potranno più eseguire applicazioni che usano opengl dalla 3.4 in su. c'è una lista da qualche parte per sapere quali applicazioni mi perderò con la 16.04?
<Canada89> non saprei
<Canada89> comque c'è già il wiki e la documentazione
<spentosi> Ciao ragazzi volevo sapere se il sito ha problemi o semplicemente non è stato aggiornato... C'è un -1 che non comprendo
<krabador> spentosi, il sito si aggiorna entro oggi
<pietroalbini> spentosi, woops, fixo
<Canada89> xke krabador
<pietroalbini> krabador, puoi mettere i link di xenial quando c'è l'annuncio?
<krabador> pietroalbini, il quello vanno i torrent
<Canada89> quando lo posso ricevere la 16.04 tramite il gestore di aggiornamenti?
<ExPBoy> pietroalbini, ma il topic lo hai letto?
<krabador> Canada89, aspetta qualche ora
<Canada89> ok
<Canada89> non vedo l'ora
<pietroalbini> ExPBoy, ancora non è stato rilasciato
<pietroalbini> ExPBoy, infatti sto dicendo a krabador che finché non esce l'annuncio non andrebbero messi i link ;)
<Canada89> cmqù
<Canada89> ho notato una cosa
<Canada89> da quanto ho ubuntu me sento piu contento x il pc
<krabador> con l'orecchio
<Canada89> e non sbattermi la testa chissa dove specie x driver hardware
<ExPBoy> urca
<philip> ciao ragazzi
<Canada89> ciao philip
<philip> come va!?
<philip> posso chiedervi alcune curiosita
<Canada89> io bene solita vita
<philip> spero che con solita vita....ti vada bene! ;)
<Canada89> ovvio
<Canada89> x dire
<Canada89> i tempi so tristi x tutti philip
<philip> cmq qualcuno di voi usa o ha usato aircrack-ng
<philip> a chi lo dici Canada89
<Canada89> io si va non ti conviene usare aircrack-ng
<philip> siccome è da poco che mi sono avvicinato all'utilizzo di linux, ho qualche problema con questo programma
<philip> conosci qualche valida alternativa!?
<Sirio> dovrei acquistare un nuovo hardisk ssd per il mio vecchio notebook hp pavilion dv6560el da utilizzare con ubuntu , vorrei quale tra i due modelli (crucial bx-200; mx-200) possa sfruttarne al massimo le potenzialità.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Derivate : http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<blublu> come si installa la lts 16.04 via rete? cosi evito di farmi il download della iso?
<krabador> blublu, con la netinstall
<blublu> dove si scarica?
<blublu> trovo solo la iso
<krabador> appunto
<krabador> con l'annuncio ufficiale, troverai tutti i link
<krabador> ;)
<blublu> ah ok :)
<blublu> aspetto allora
<krabador> pazienta ancora un po'
<gigirock_> blublu, vai a #ubuntu-it-party che e' il canale ufficiale dell'uscita
<Janvitus> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Janvitus> blublu
<blublu> thx
<blublu> questa è la 16.04?
<blublu> lts?
<blublu> Basta metterlo du un disco e far fare boot da esso? Tipo un usb?
<gigirock_> !installazione | blublu
<ubot-it> blublu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<blublu> no no non ci frega nulla di grafico
<blublu> ho win sul nuovo pc del lavoro
<blublu> fado di fdisk per le partizioni e poi via
<blublu> ma credo che la mini abbia già fdisk per farmi fare home root e swap
<blublu> se non ricordo male fa tutto lei
<gigirock_> ....ricordi male mi sa
<blublu> gatto 4 anni fa e sono un po arruginito
<blublu> :)
<Janvitus> ricordi bene invece
<blublu> ah ecco :)
<Janvitus> è tipo la netinst di debian, anzi è uguale, è solo marcata ubuntu lol
<blublu> cmq ha scaricato...mo provo...bastya una pennetta?
<gigirock_> Janvitus, la minimale ti fa creare le partizioni da zero ?
<Janvitus> ja
<Janvitus> si, a tutte e 2 le domande
<gigirock_> !usb-win | blublu
<ubot-it> blublu: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Janvitus> ma non installate i gruppi alla fine se no è come installare da .iso completa
<gigirock_> Janvitus, allora prova netboot.xyz
<blublu> già messa la mini su usb
<blublu> se basta quella per installare la versione completa e farmi fare fdisk prima di partire vado con qualla
<Janvitus> no, mini.iso, quella è un'altra cosa
<gigirock_> Janvitus, netboot carica la iso dalla rete... qualunque essa sia
<Janvitus> appunto, la mini.iso invece installa il sistema base, kernel e console, poi installi tutto da rigo di comando, non è per niubbi :)
<gigirock_> la mini,iso installa le schede di rete ?
<Janvitus> eh?
<Janvitus> che vuol dire installa le schede di rete? :D
<gigirock_> hai detto che miniiso installa kernel e console, ma la scheda di rete ethernet la installa o no ?
<Carlin0> gigirock_, ha detto anche "il sistema base"
<Carlin0> te lo sei perso :P
<gigirock_> se se
<Carlin0> la scheda ethernet di sicuro la wifi dipende
<krabador> Janvitus, le iso, come d'accordo con -it-web, segnaliamole post annuncio ufficiale.
<Janvitus> Carlin0: anche la wifi, funziona tutto
<Carlin0> Janvitus, magari non so se riconosce tutte le schede ... per questo ho detto dipende
<Carlin0> tipo le broadcom ...
<Mik3l> ciao! c'è qualcuno?
<Mik3l> ...
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Mik3l
<ubot-it> Mik3l: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mik3l> ho scaricato ubuntu ma quando lo avvio mi chiede login e password...io non ho messo nulla
<MariaDB> Ciao ragazzi! Da poco ho riscontrato un problema con la riproduzione audio da headphones, ho provato a reinstallare i packages alsa-utils ma niente da fare :\
<MariaDB> qualcuno e' in grado di aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> MariaDB: quale ubuntu?
<MariaDB> xubuntu
<cristian_c> che versione di xubuntu?
<MariaDB> 15.10
<cristian_c> che problema hai riscontrato?
<cristian_c> e da quanto tempo l'hai riscontrato?
<MariaDB> quando inserisco il jack non si sente niente ma se lo tolgo l'audio riparte
<MariaDB> da ieri sera che ho spento il pc
<MariaDB> ho anche gia guardato per alsamixer ma niente :\
<cristian_c> MariaDB: non senti l'audio in cuffia?
<MariaDB> nope
<cristian_c> MariaDB: apri un terminale
<MariaDB> si
<cristian_c> MariaDB: e digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<MariaDB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15965830/
<cristian_c> MariaDB: (cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<xMassi1986x> Ciao a tutti
<MariaDB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15965881/http://paste.ubuntu.com/15965881/
<MariaDB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15965881/
<MariaDB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15965881/
<MariaDB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15965881/
<MariaDB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15965881/
<MariaDB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15965881/
<MariaDB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15965881/
<cristian_c> ravefinity-project-ubuntu-ppa-wily.list
<MariaDBB> ops scusate http://paste.ubuntu.com/15965881/
<cristian_c> teejee2008-ubuntu-ppa-wily.list
<MariaDBB> riferito a cosa
<MariaDBB> cristian_c non ho capito
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: sono i repository di terze parti che hai aggiunto al sistema
<cristian_c> una parte, almeno
<chris33> salve, vorrei sapere quando si potrà scaricare ubuntu 16, grazie!
<MariaDBB> provo a vedere se sono quelle il problema
<cristian_c> chris33: come detto nell'altro canale, appena verrà annunciato
<chris33> ah ok, non avevo letto ti ringrazio cristian_c
<MariaDBB> cristian_c non cambia niente
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: non cambia niente cosa?
<MariaDBB> cristian_c continuo  a non sentire niente
<blublu> Provavo ad installare la mini.iso della 16.04 ma mi da problemi a riconoscere la rete sia via wifi che ethernet
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: in seguito a cosa?
<blublu> praticamente non riconosce il dhcp
<cristian_c> blublu: mini-iso?
<blublu> mentre faccio l'instalalzione
<blublu> so
<blublu> si
<MariaDBB> cristian_c in seguito ad aver tolto i repository non ufficiali
<blublu> non ho capito...provavo ad installare sul pc dove ho win il mini.iso della lts 16.04 senza successo perche non mi riconosce la rete
<blublu> ma ho dhcp
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: da dove li hai rimossi?
<blublu> sugli altri pc di fatti la rete funziona benissimo, anche sullo stesso se sto su win
<cristian_c> blublu: cosa intendi con mini-iso?
<MariaDBB> da software-properties-gtk
<blublu> l'ho chiesto qui un ora fa ma ho perso il link dato che ho riavviato per l'installazione....cmq è un iso da 57MB per l'installazioen via rete
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: non è detto che la semplice rimozione dei repo, risolva la situazione
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: che cosa contengono quei repo?
<cristian_c> blublu: aspetta
<cristian_c> !minimale
<ubot-it> Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<cristian_c> blublu: questa?
<MariaDBB> cristian_c e' importante ? Perche sinceramente non mi ricordo, penso qualche roba su estetica che hgo messo comunque una settimana fa
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: e il problema casualmente l'hai riscontrato da poco
<cristian_c> !ripristino | MariaDBB
<ubot-it> MariaDBB: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<MariaDBB> mah
<cristian_c> !ppa | MariaDBB
<ubot-it> MariaDBB: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<MariaDBB> si ma laudio non si sente da ieri sera il package lho installato una settimana fa
<MariaDBB> che poi e' una cosa che non centra niente con il sistema audio quel pacchetto
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: ed esistono gli aggiornamenti di sistema
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: non sai neanche dire che cosa contengono quei ppa...
<MariaDBB> ?
<MariaDBB> https://launchpad.net/~teejee2008/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<cristian_c> blublu: ho i privati disabilitati, indirizza le tue richieste in canale
<MariaDBB> roba di estetica
<cristian_c> MariaDBB> cristian_c e' importante ? Perche sinceramente non mi ricordo, penso qualche roba su estetica che hgo messo comunque una settimana fa
<MariaDBB> >penso qualche roba su estetica che hgo messo comunque una settimana fa
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: beh, lì c'è la lista
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: e l'altro ppa?
<MariaDBB> uno e' di steam e l'altro e' teejee2008
<MariaDBB> ah no
<cristian_c> ecco
<MariaDBB> e' sempre roba di estetica
<MariaDBB> https://launchpad.net/~ravefinity-project/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: sì, il secondo contiene temi
<cristian_c> non il primo
<MariaDBB> installo il tema audio va una settimana dopo smettere di andare laudio ed e' sempre colpa del tema? non si sono aggiornati
<MariaDBB> installo il tema,audio va, settimana dopo smettere di andare, e' sempre colpa del tema? non si sono aggiornati i ppa 3th
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: hai installato un tema audio?
<MariaDBB> no
<cristian_c> 'installo il tema audio va' <- che significa?
<MariaDBB> metti la virgola
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: non si capisce se l'hai installato o meno, il tema audio
<blublu> io ho scaricato questo http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso e non va perchè non riconsosce la rete....Aspetto i link ufficiali, del resto non muore nessuno aspettare qualche giorno, Saluti
<MariaDBB> NON ho installato nessun tema audio
<cristian_c> blublu: le note di rilascio erano note già ieri
<cristian_c> vedo se c'è qualcosa a riguardo, ma non credo
<cristian_c> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<cristian_c> 'installo il tema audio va' <- che significa?
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: quindi, che significa?
<MariaDBB> ma trolli
<MariaDBB> installo il tema    ,      audio va, in merito a Z
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: sei nel canale di supporto, se ti va di spiegare ciò che hai scritto, fallo, che qui non c'è nessun divertimwnto
<cristian_c> *divertimento
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: ok
<MariaDBB> in merito a  > si ma laudio non si sente da ieri sera il package lho installato una settimana fa
<MariaDBB> che poi e' una cosa che non centra niente con il sistema audio quel pacchetto
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: se ieri sera è andato via l'audio, e nel frattempo si è aggiornato il kernel
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: puoi provare a mandare , in avvio, il kernel precedente
<cristian_c> o uno dei precedenti
<cristian_c> e riprovare le cuffie
<MariaDBB> cristian_c vediamo
<MariaDBB> il kernel e' lo stesso
<cristian_c> blublu: durante l'installazione?
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: infatti ho scritto:
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: se ieri sera è andato via l'audio, e nel frattempo si è aggiornato il kernel
<cristian_c> 'se'
<MariaDBB> cristian_c grazie dell'aiuto, penso che me la sbrighero da solo la faccenda.
<MariaDBB> cristian_c adios
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: torna quando vuoi ;)
<MariaDBB> cristian_c magari per fare due chiacchiere pero ;P
<cristian_c> MariaDBB: per le choacchiere, c'è #ubuntu-it-chat ;)
<cristian_c> *chiacchiere
<cristian_c> !chat | MariaDBB
<ubot-it> MariaDBB: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alch> Ciao
<Alch> Posso chiedere una cosa?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Alch
<ubot-it> Alch: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> se strettamente legata al sistema si, se no, in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alch> Come potrei aiutare in Ubuntu? Io sono un grafico (uso PS) e "programmo" in HTML+CSS+JS e conosco Ubuntu e so anche configurare un server web con HTTPS e molto altro
<Alch> Mi interesso anche di sicurezza informatica
<Alch> ps: ho trovato
<Alch> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione#partecipare
<calogero> buonasera
<evng> !upgrade
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'upgrade'
<mosca> Ciao ragazzi avrei bisogno di una gentile info
<akis24> !chiedi | mosca
<ubot-it> mosca: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mosca> volevo sapere se si puo usare netflix su ubuntu tablet
<mosca> e skygo
<mosca> essendoci solo pochi programmi non ho idea se sia fattibile
<GiordanoArman> Salve, qui si può chiedere aiuto per dei problemi con Ubuntu?
<krabador> yep
<GiordanoArman> Io avrei un problema, ho installato Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS di recente, da qualche giorno mi logga fuori ogni tanto, senza che ci sia un input in particolare che fa partire questa azione.
<GiordanoArman> Inoltre il cursore si sposta mentre scrivo, ogni tanto.
<GiordanoArman> e poi incolla ciò che ho nel copy buffer.
<GiordanoArman> A caso
<GiordanoArman> Ho disattivato il touchpad tempo fa perchè non andava bene.
<GiordanoArman> Uso un mouse.
<cristian_c> GiordanoArman: apri un terminale
<GiordanoArman> Ho come l'impressione che il sistema clicchi in giro a caso e crei gli effetti sopra descritti.
<GiordanoArman> fatto
<GiordanoArman> grazie mille Cristian
<cristian_c> GiordanoArman: e digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<GiordanoArman> asp installo pastebinit
<GiordanoArman> running...
<GiordanoArman> ecco qua Cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/15968077/
<cristian_c> GiordanoArman: (cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<GiordanoArman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15968150/
<GiordanoArman> è per caso un update di Java?
<cristian_c> mixxx-mixxx-trusty.list mongodb-org-3.0.list
<cristian_c> nodesource.list
<cristian_c> GiordanoArman: ho i privati disabilitati, indirizza le tue richieste in canale
<GiordanoArman> va bene
<GiordanoArman> coda devo fare quindi? :)
<GiordanoArman> cosa*
<cristian_c> GiordanoArman: visto che hai aggiunto repository di terze parti
<cristian_c> non supportati ufficialmente in ubuntu
<cristian_c> potrebbero aver influito negativamente sulla stabilità della tua installazione
<GiordanoArman> e sono quelli che hai elencato sopra?
<cristian_c> GiordanoArman: non c'è una risposta univoca
<cristian_c> va controllato caso per caso, ppa per ppa
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus : http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04 - Derivate : http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<GiordanoArman> ho capito
<GiordanoArman> grazie comunque :)
<evng> GiordanoArman, aspetta
<GiordanoArman> certo
<evng> quando il cursore clicca "da solo" .. hai notato se cambia colore?
<pietro2002> come faccio a fare l'avanzamento?
<GiordanoArman> a livello visuale il cursore non fa niente di strano, i cambiamenti avvengono indipendentemente da dove sia il cursore
<GiordanoArman> ho detto che secondo me il sistema clicca in giro perchè gli effetti sono quelli di un click in giro a random
<GiordanoArman> dal log out a cavolo
<GiordanoArman> ai copia incolla
<evng> GiordanoArman, puoi andare su Impostazioni -> Accesso universale
<evng> e poi sul tab "Puntamento"
<cristian_c> GiordanoArman: se non sai bene cosa contengono quei ppa
<cristian_c> !ripristino | GiordanoArman
<ubot-it> GiordanoArman: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<evng> e controllare che sia tutto ad OFF
<GiordanoArman> è tutto OFF
<cristian_c> pietro2002: sei su 14.04?
<GiordanoArman> io avevo letto in giro di un update di JAVA non ufficiale che crea problemi simili ai miei
<cristian_c> 15.10?
<pietro2002> no, su 15.10
<cristian_c> GiordanoArman: beh, webupd8 contiene i pacchi java
<pietro2002> come si fa?
<evng> GiordanoArman, hai provato con un altro mouse ?
<cristian_c> GiordanoArman: controlla gli altri
<cristian_c> pietro2002: per l'avanzamento , ti deve arrivare la notifica, ma puoi forzarla da 'aggiornamenti software'
<GiordanoArman> evng non c'ho altri mouse
<krabador> pietro2002, puoi aspettare la notifica, che conviene , in quando appare quando è tutto pronto
<krabador> pietro2002, vai a verificare in software-properties-gtk
<GiordanoArman> faccio un ppa purge
<krabador> la tab Software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> GiordanoArman: puoi provare
<evng> GiordanoArman, hai una tastiera wireless?
<GiordanoArman> nope, laptop
<evng> ok allora mi arrendo :)
<GiordanoArman> sto facendo un casino, disinstallo tutto java dovrei beccare quei packages comunque, no?
<evng> GiordanoArman, ma sei sicuro che sia colpa di java ?
<GiordanoArman> evng, no, ho letto che uno aveva problemi simili ai miei dopo un update di Java
<GiordanoArman> sto andando a tentoni
<evng> GiordanoArman, io ho letto diversi post di gente con problemi simili al tuo
<cristian_c> GiordanoArman: disinstallare pacchetti non è purgare ppa
<GiordanoArman> il problema sta nei pacchetti installati però, no?
<evng> ma nulla che parlasse di java ..
<cristian_c> GiordanoArman: ripeto, potrebbe annidarsi nell'aggiunta di repository non ufficialment4 supportati
<cristian_c> in ubuntu
<GiordanoArman> ma bastache elimino i .list files per togliere i repository?
<cristian_c> non è la stessa cosa, GiordanoArman
<cristian_c> semplicemente, se il danno è fatto, il repository non si aggiorna più, ma non fa il downgrade dei pacchetti del repo
<cristian_c> che è quello che invece il purge tende a fare
<Flymind69> Salve
<cristian_c> !ciao | Flymind69
<ubot-it> Flymind69: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Flymind69> Ciao ho da porre un quesito
<cristian_c> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<GiordanoArman> sudo ppa-purge ppa_name webupd8team-java-trusty.list
<GiordanoArman> mi dà tutti sti errori
<GiordanoArman> W: Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<aleU666> salve.. non mi funziona l'upgrade automatico.. dicono che si possa forzarlo è vero?
<GiordanoArman> ah ma sono stupido >.<
<Flymind69> come faccio a togliere la password di cript
<cristian_c> GiordanoArman: sei sicuro di aver seguito la guida attentamente?
<GiordanoArman> no infatti ho scritto male il comando
<cristian_c> aleU666: devi andare i  software-properties-gtk
<cristian_c> in
<aleU666> si.. ho messo avvisami per ogni versione e poi ho avviato un diverse volte l'updater
<cristian_c> Flymind69: hai cifrato l'installazione?
<Flymind69> si
<cristian_c> aleU666: puoi postare una schermata descrittiva?
<poppyj> Home su ssd da 500gb o meglio su hdd?
<cristian_c> Flymind69: e hai attualmente accesso all'installazione?
<cristian_c> poppyj: beh, dipende, puoi anche sfruttare l'hdd per i dati
<Canada89> ciao
<Canada89> sto avendo problemi per passare a ubuntu 16.04
<Flymind69> si quando accendo il pc mi chiede la password cript sd5
<Canada89> non mi appare l'avviso della nuova distro
<aleU666> come faccio ad inserire in allegato?
<aleU666> devo aggiornare la mia reposotory? magari manca qualcosa li
<cristian_c> Flymind69: e l'accesso poi lo fai, digitando la password?
<cristian_c> Canada89: apri software-properties-gtk e controlla
<cristian_c> !image | aleU666
<ubot-it> aleU666: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Canada89> dal terminale?
<Flymind69> si però poi devo mettere anche quella dell account
<krabador> Canada89, pazienta ancora
<Canada89> ?
<cristian_c> aleU666: non devi aggiornare i repository, comunque, per la notifica
<Flymind69> non si può togliere?
<Stefanok> Buonasera a tutti
<krabador> Canada89, verifica in software-properties-gtk
<cristian_c> Flymind69: un attimo
<krabador> la tab software e aggiornamenti
<Canada89> da dove lo debbo verificare
<krabador> Canada89, se è tutto a posto e ancora non appare, è solo una questione di temp o
<poppyj> Home su hdd per un discorso di "poca affidabilità" dei ssd?
<GiordanoArman> grazie mille a tutti comunque :)
<GiordanoArman> ciao!
<krabador> Canada89, il rilascio della iso non coincide perfettamente con l'aggiornamento software
<cristian_c> poppyj: l'ssd quando parte, è per problemi di alimentazione, almeno su ssd moderni
<cristian_c> poppyj: a questo punto, se hai spazio su hdd per la home, sfruttalo
<Stefanok> Ho un problema con un computer portatile: praticamente ogni volta che lo avvio entra direttamente nel BIOS e non posso uscire (neanche cliccando su save and exit). Purtroppo la garanzia è scaduta. Quale potrebbe essere il problema? Non posso fare nulla.
<poppyj> Grazie
<krabador> Stefanok, chiedi in un centro assistenza
<krabador> qui si supporta solo ubuntu
<krabador> !chat | Stefanok
<ubot-it> Stefanok: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Stefanok> Ok grazie
<Stefanok> Ho chiesto qui perché prima di questo disastro avevo Ubuntu...ma ovviamente il problema è diverso
<Stefanok> Chiedo nell'altra Chat
<cristian_c> Flymind69: hai cifrato tutto il disco o solo la home?
<Canada89> mi è appena arrivata ora la notifica
<cristian_c> Canada89: molto bene
<krabador> Canada89 bene
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<aleU666> http://prnt.sc/av3gpn
<Flymind69> Sd5
<aleU666> ecco l'immagine.. non va bene cosi?
<krabador> che la procedura di aggiornamento puo' dare problemi
<krabador> che motiva di installare ex novo, come soluzione piu' sicura
<cristian_c> Flymind69: che corrisponde a....?
<cristian_c> aleU666: fai il check
<Flymind69> tutto il disco credo perché ho solo un hard disk
<cristian_c> aleU666: che server usi?
<cristian_c> Flymind69: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<aleU666> quello main!
<Flymind69> almeno che poi ubuntu non crea diverse partizioni
<cristian_c> aleU666: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Flymind69> Ok grazie e buona serata
<cristian__c> Flymind69: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<cristian__c> aleU666: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<cristian__c> potete rimandarlo?
<evng> Ho copiato la ISO di ubuntu su usb con "dd" .. come faccio a controllare che sia stata scritta correttamente ?
<cristian__c> evng: beh, se non hai interrotto il processo e se non ha dato errori
<cristian__c> e se hai aspettato la conclusione
<cristian__c> evng: puoi esserr abbastanza confidente
<cristian__c> cosa che puoi comunque verificare mandandola in livd
<cristian__c> live
<evng> posso verificare la bontà della chiavetta usb andando in live con essa ?
<evng> e poi? devo usare qualche comando?
<cristian__c> evng: behm se boota
<cristian__c> e lo fa correttamente....
<cristian__c> evng: dovrebbe anche installare correttamente senza interruzioni
<cristian__c> blocchi
<cristian__c> ecc..
<evng> se c'è qualche pacchetto corrotto se ne accorge ?
<cristian__c> evng: beh, se la copia non è 'buona' te ne accorgi in live e durante l'installazione
<evng> allora io di solito non mi faccio paranoie di questo tipo... però ieri ho messo kali su questa chiavetta ed è fallito il checksum al boot ... allora mi viene qualche dubbio che la chiavetta sia malfunzionante
<evng> adesso provo... se va tutto bene torno con la 16.04 :)
<cristian__c> evng: prova con universal usb installer
<cristian__c> !usbwin | evng
<ubot-it> evng: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<evng> cristian__c, io sono su ubuntu
<cristian__c> evng: puoi anche provare a mandarlo con wine
<devilian> da windows usa rufus
<devilian> ma con dd non dovresti avere problemi
<cristian__c> sebbene qualche problema mi sembra che lo desse, non ricordo più co esattezza, ho provato qualche mese fa
<evng> ma se faccio "dd" al contrario leggendo dall'usb e calcolo il checksum... dovrebbe risultare uguale a quello della iso ?
<evng> naturalmente leggendo N bytes dove N = dimensione della iso
<cristian__c> evng: ricordo di aver provato md5sum su usb fatta con dd
<cristian__c> ma mi pare che non corrisponda a quello del sito, anche se copiata bene
<Automaticjack> Salve a tutti. Quesito della sera: ho provato sulla stessa macchina (un vecchio Athlon 1400 Mhz con 512 Mb Ram e scheda Nvidia con 64Mb) sia Lubuntu 15.10 che Debian Jessie LXDE. Girano entrambi molto bene, ma stranamente su Debian il browser Firefox (ultima versione per entrambi) gira decisamente meglio sia come velocità generale che nella visione
<Automaticjack>  di filmati da youtube, persino se uso la live da dvd! Potrebbe essere un problema di driver della scheda video? Grazie
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: beh, debian + lxde potrebbe essere significativamente più leggera di lubuntu
<cristian_c> a parte questo , se i kernel non corrispondono
<cristian_c> ...
<lollo> buona sera ho bisogno di aiuto
<Automaticjack> La quantità di memoria consumata però è a vantaggio di lubuntu e programmi come libreoffice lavorano in modo equivalente. Perdonami l'ignoranza mi chiariresti la questione dei kernel?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | lollo
<ubot-it> lollo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: non so quale kernel stai usando in jessie
<cristian_c> ma su 15.10 hai kernel 4.2.0
<lollo> ho scaricato lubuntu adesso lo ho sul desktop in formato winrar come faccio partite l'installazione ????
<cristian_c> molto probilmente
<cristian_c> *probikmente
<cristian_c> lollo: dev'essere il file ,iso
<cristian_c> .iso
<cristian_c> lollo: procurati un dvd
<lollo> non ho dvd ho usb
<cristian_c> !usbwin | lollo
<ubot-it> lollo: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Automaticjack> ok, allora verifico domani e provo anche per i driver, male che vada ci reinstallo Debian, sigh... grazie ancora una volta per la gentilezza. Notte
<lollo> ho scaricato quel programma come si usa ?
<lollo> devo mettere la usb ?
<cristian_c> lollo: leggi bene le indicazioni riportate ai link
<cristian_c> è tutto molto autoesplicativo
<cristian_c> basta che selezioni, dal programma , il file .iso di ubuntu che hai scaricato
<lollo> mi sta estraendo il file sulla pen drive da quanto ho capito
<cristian_c> esatto
<lollo> cristian_c: perdo i dati che sulla pen drive ?
<cristian_c> beh, sì
<cristian_c> visto che viene formattata
<cristian_c> ma se volevi usarla come supporto d'installazione
<lollo> poi posso riusarla come prima ?
<cristian_c> è evidente che tu ne sia ben consapevole
<cristian_c> lollo: se vuoi riutilizzarla successivamente per altro, puoi farlo
<lollo> cristian_c: come faccio partire l'installazione ??? mi ha estratto i file nella pen drive
<lollo> cristian_c:  come faccio partite l'installazione ?
<Alch> Ciao a tuttti
<Alch> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<ThEbLaCkRoSe> salve non so come installare un driver della tp-link ac600 qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<cristian_c> ThEbLaCkRoSe: wifi?
<J3CKO> salve
<cristian_c> !ciao | J3CKO
<ubot-it> J3CKO: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<J3CKO> avrei alcune domande , posso?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | J3CKO
<ubot-it> J3CKO: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<J3CKO> è possibile installare Ubuntu 16.04 LTS su Windows 10 , scegliendo quale sistema operativo far partire all avvio del pc senza perdere dati su Windows?
<cristian_c> J3CKO: non si installa nulla *su* windows
<cristian_c> J3CKO: o a fianco a windows, o cancellando il disco
<cristian_c> o ripartizionando
<evng> rieccomi... come mai adesso si chiama xchat-gnome il programma irc ?
<J3CKO> quindi dite che meglio farlo da disco vuoto?
<Alch> solo se hai un pc potente
<Alch> J3CKO: fai come me, metti su VM
<cristian_c> evng: non è lo stesso
<cristian_c> evng: sono due aoftware diversi, xchat e xchat-gnome
<J3CKO> VM cos è?
<Alch> virtual box
<Alch> un sistema virtuale
<cristian_c> J3CKO: in fase di installazione, ti si presenterà l'opzione di installazione a fianco di windows
<Alch> cristian_c: non può metterlo anche su VM? (o sto dicendo cazzate)
<J3CKO> @cristian , ma non avevi detto che non si deve fare
<cristian_c> Alch: può fare quello che vuole
<Alch> oppure metti su CD
<Alch> masterizzi e metti l'ISO
<evng> cristian_c, come mai non trovo xchat con apt?
<cristian_c> lui chiedeva semplicemente quali e quante fossero le possibilità d'installazione
<cristian_c> Alch: dvd, non cd
<J3CKO> quindi scarico Virtual Box e ci installo ububtu?
<cristian_c> e anche usb
<Alch> ah sorry
<Alch> si
<Alch> cd-live
<Alch> solo che con cd-live non salva
<cristian_c> J3CKO: che cosa ho detto che non devi fare?
<cristian_c> Alch: dvd, che ti permette di installare, e usb live fa la stessa cosa
<Alch> ok grazie della precisazione
<evng> cristian_c, può essere che il server italiano non è ancora aggiornato e quindi non trova xchat?
<J3CKO> @ cristian forse ho capito male ahaha
<cristian_c> evng: è possibile che sia stato rimosso xchat
<cristian_c> evng: sudo apt-get install hexchat
<Alch> evng: xchat o hexchat?
<evng> xchat
<evng> perchè lo usavo sulla 15.10 ..
<cristian_c> Alch: hexchat è un fork di xchat, sviluppato da alcuni anni
<cristian_c> Alch: xchat non viene praticamente più sviluppato da tempo
<J3CKO> Con Virtual Box Userei Ybuntu come se fosse un altro pc acceso sul windows attuale?
<cristian_c> J3CKO: sono macchine virtuali di sistemi all'interno di altri sistemi
<Alch> J3CKO: in poche parol
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | J3CKO
<ubot-it> J3CKO: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Alch> virtualbox virtualizza un computer dentro al computer
<Alch> detto in parole povere
<cristian_c> J3CKO: ma qui comunque non si fa supporto a virtualbox
<J3CKO> ok allora proverei quello... se avessi problemi posso chiedere qui?
<Alch> evng: hai provato con
<cristian_c> del tipo se lo installi su windows
<Alch> sudo apt-get update
<Alch> sudo apt-get install xchat
<cristian_c> J3CKO: ma qui comunque non si fa supporto a virtualbox
<J3CKO> no no, lo so ma era per sapere come installare su pc... dato che vorrei studiarlo un po prima di passare definitivamente a UbUntu
<Alch> anche se come detto da cristian_c consiglio hexchat
<evng> Alch, si ... adesso ho switchato sui server ufficiali (era impostato su italia) ... vediamo ... comunque si metterò hexchat ...
<Alch> J3CKO: se hai problemi con virtualbox
<Alch> contattami in privato siccome io uso virtualbox e vmware
<Alch> va bene
<cristian_c> J3CKO: può essere utile, ma non esaustivo
<J3CKO> ok grazie mille Alch
<cristian_c> J3CKO: anche la live ti merita provare
<evng> invece sembra che l'indicatore del wireless sia buggato con la 16.04 ... praticamente le linee del segnale sono invisibili ...
<Alch> prego
<Alch> evng: sei connesso via vm o come?
<evng> Alch, in che senso "via vm" ?
<Alch> o installato via dvd/usb o partizionato
<Alch> virtual box
<evng> installato da usb
<evng> come os principale
<Alch> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/7.04/ubuntu/internet/it/connect-to-internet.html
<evng> in sostanza scegliendo il tema "radiance" le linee dell'indicatore wireless sono bianche ...
<Alch> evng: prova questa guida
<evng> non diventano nere
<Alch> quindi internet non funziona?
<evng> si si internet funziona...
<Alch> cristian_c: posso scriverti in privato?
<evng> parlo delle linee dell'indicatore wifi
<evng> che sono invisibili
<GarGio> Sto scaricando il 16.04 sul desktop del mio 14.04 lte: se provo di installarmelo da solo, considerando che la mia praticità è zero, faccio caos?
<Alch> WUT?
<Alch> ah ok ora va
<J3CKO> eccomi
<akis24> !installazione | GarGio
<ubot-it> GarGio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<evng> rientro con hexchat... a quanto pare xchat non è piu nel repository
<cristian_c> GarGio: hai anche windows su quel pc?
<GarGio> ok: grazie. No solo Ubuntu
<mario71> buonasera a tutti
<J3CKO> scusate ma i canali Tecnici sono diversi o uno solo
<J3CKO> ?
<mario71> sto scaricando Gnome 16.04
<akis24> J3CKO: per chiarire sei sul canale irc  italiano di supporto ufficiale a ubuntu
<mario71> volevo chiedervi per un APU i driver sono disponibili ?
<evng> molto meglio hexchat :D
<xazac> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la 16.04
<krabador> xazac, quale?
<xazac> non mi fa installare i pacchetti .deb
<evng> allora l'indicatore della connessione ethernet/wifi su questo 16.04 mi da problemi... qualcun'altro ?
<xazac> si apre Ubuntu Software Center e l'installazione resta bloccata
<Canada89> a me è filato tutto liscio
<xazac> apro parentesi: non doveva esserci Gnome software center nella 16.04?
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<xazac> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !amefunge | Canada89
<ubot-it> Canada89: un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<krabador> xazac, c'è gnome software center
<krabador> xazac, il software center che vedi , è gnome software center
<xazac> no, a me c'è scritto Ubuntu Software Center
<Canada89> cmq vi consiglio di installare gli aggiornamenti dopo l'installazione
<krabador> xazac, in 16.04 è lui, non temere
<xazac> a me non da alcun aggiornamento disponibile
<akis24> xazac: e come volevi si chiamasse visto che la distro è ubuntu ....
<krabador> xazac, sei sucuro di avere 16.04 ?
<xazac> okay, grazie
<xazac> beh certo che sono sicuro
<krabador> xazac, hai visto che è diverso rispetto a prima, no?
<xazac> prima non lo usavo
<xazac> comunque confermo di non avere aggiornamenti disponibili
<xazac> e non riesco ad installare i pacchetti deb
<Canada89> strano xazac
<Canada89> hai configurato i repository?
<xazac> no, ho solo scaricato chrome x64 visto che ho ubuntu a 64bit
<xazac> ma l'ho scaricato direttamente dal browser
<nivko> hai provato a vedere da shell che errore ti mostra
<xazac> no, come si fa?
<nivko> il comando e sudo dpkg -i nome pacchetto deb
<nivko> ovviamente cd e il percorso della cartella
<xazac> okay, provo
<Canada89> vai nelle sorgenti software seleziona tutte le sorgenti aggiorna la cache
<nivko> se ci sono caratteri speciali  o spazio nei nomi delle cartelle metti tutto tra virgolette cd "nome percorso"
<xazac> dove trovo le impostazioni sorgenti software?
<Canada89> vai su impostazioni di sistema
<Canada89> e clicca sorgenti software
<xazac> mi dice che ci sono errori nelle dipendenze
<Canada89> vai sul terminale
<krabador> xazac, hai 16.04 ex novo?
<NewUbuntu> Salve, ho appena scaricato la nuova versione di ubuntu decidendo di abbandonare definitivamente windows. Non sono particolarmente esperto per cui per l'installazione mi sono rivolto alla guida presente sul sito, che ho seguito passo passo. Arrivato nella schermata "Località" mi si è bloccato tutto. Ora non so come fare.
<xazac> sì, fresh install
<Canada89> e digita sudo apt-get -f install
<krabador> NewUbuntu, falla ripartire
<Canada89> cosi fai il fix delle dipendenze
<krabador> xazac, chiudi tutte le finestre ed il software center, tranne questa chat
<krabador> xazac, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> xazac, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<xazac> cos'è pastebinit?
<NewUbuntu> krabador, devo forzare l'arresto quindi?
<krabador> NewUbuntu, purtroppo si , se si è proprio piantato tutto
<xazac> okay, sono riuscito ad installare Chrome
<NewUbuntu> nella fase di installazione ho scelto di sovrascrivere anche lo spazio libero, può essere per quello magari? krabador
<xazac> comunque non trovo le impostazioni delle sorgenti in Software e Aggiornamenti
<krabador> NewUbuntu, fa una cosa, entra qui da live, e vediamo il partizionamento
<krabador> xazac, se vai per i fatti tuoi
<krabador> e non segui chi cerca di aiutarti
<krabador> puo' essere discretamente dura ;)
<xazac> ah e un'altra cosa: c'è modo di abilitare la riduzione ad icona cliccando l'app sulla barra di unity?
<NewUbuntu> krabador ok... ci provo... devo riavviare dal bios usando la pennetta quindi, giusto? o basta riavviare il pc?
<krabador> riavvia il pc, facendo partire la pendrive
<viceee> impossibile accedere al party
<NewUbuntu> penso di aver risolto... sta installando
<krabador> NewUbuntu, molto bene
<esulu> krabador: di bind te ne intendi per caso?
<esulu> sto onfigurando un server DNS
<cristian_c> !dns
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dns'
<esulu> e ho qualche problema quando vado a riavviare il servizio
<esulu> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dns
<cristian_c> esulu: ho i privati disabilitati, indirizza le tue richieste in canale
<NewUbuntu> krabador l'installazione è completata... il pc si è riavviato e mi chiede "Please unlock disk sda5_crypt"
<NewUbuntu> ho rpovato con la password che ho inserito al momento dell'installazione ma non va
<krabador> NewUbuntu, hai criptato ?
<krabador> NewUbuntu, la cifratura è sconsigliatissima
<NewUbuntu> mi diceva che era più sicuro fare così
<NewUbuntu> perdonami, ma non sono proprio un esperto
<linuxclever> per un computer datato andrebbe bene anche kubuntu?
<akis24> linuxclever: datato quanto ? cpu ? ram?
<NewUbuntu> krabrador cosa dovrei fare ora?
<NewUbuntu> krabador cosa dovrei fare ora?
<rinorusso> Domanda: ho letto che apt-get viene sostituito da apt, è cambiata la sintassi dei comandi di apt o solo riscritto per ottimizzarlo?
<krabador> NewUbuntu, senti, porta pazienza, ma ti consiglio vivamente di reinstallare
<krabador> NewUbuntu, visto che l'hai appena fatto, ti porterà solo una mezz'oretta, non mettere tassativamente il check alla cifratura
<rinorusso> Ciao a tutti
<krabador> rinorusso,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Apt_1.2
<NewUbuntu> krabador, ok, farò così se non c'è altra scelta... ma perché non mi accetta la password?
<krabador> NewUbuntu, la cifratura è ancora un discorso particolare
<krabador> implementata non proprio al massimo e difficile da gestire
<NewUbuntu> krabrador va bene reinstallerò
<NewUbuntu> krabador va bene reinstallerò
<linuxclever> akis24: Datato 2001
<linuxclever> Con processore intel Centrino
<rinorusso> Ok fine download della 16.04, vado ad installarla sul mio pc. Buona serata
<krabador> rinorusso, a te
<krabador> linuxclever, spera lubuntu
<alde> salve sto cercando di fare l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 16 ma con scarsi risultati è normale? Server intasati? So che sarebbe meglio reinstallare ma visto che lo uso per lavoro dovrei installare nuovamente tutto
<akis24> alde: probabile che i server possano essere sovraccarichi .. prova domani
<krabador> alde, a prescindere, è meglio reinstallare, in quanto l'aggiornamento ha qualche punto debole, in base a come sta messo il sistema dell'utente
<Canada89> alde ti consiglio di scaricare la iso domani cosi andrai al sicuro
<krabador> successivamente si,  proprio oggi i server sono intasati
<NewUbuntu> krabador, scusami ancora, quindi in questa nuova installazione devo togliere la spunta da "Cifra l'installazione di Ubuntu per maggiore sicurezza", giusto?
<ligomat> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con il touchpad del mio portatile. ho un asus x200m e ho installato ubuntu mate 14.04 ma il touchpad viene riconosciuto come un mouse normale e non vanno le gesture. Consigli?
<Canada89> per i server sovracarichi
<krabador> Canada89, hai chiesto a riguardo anche tu, oggi, che ne sai ;) ?
<krabador> NewUbuntu, si
<ligomat> avevo installato la 15.10 ma non va con l'eduroam dell'università
<krabador> ligomat, scarica la novella 1604 e provala in live
<Canada89> krabador ho gia la ubuntu nuova ci ho messo ben 30 minuti x scaricarlo ppoi 2 tentativi falliti
<alde> grazie
<alde> per le info
<linuxclever> cosa consigliate come plug-in alternativo a flash?
<krabador> linuxclever, di fatto non c'è un alteernativa
<NewUbuntu> krabador e la sottostante voce "Usa LVM con l'installazione di Ubuntu"?
<krabador> NewUbuntu, anche quella, non usarla
<NewUbuntu> krabador, ok grazie... prima stavano selezionate entrambe
<krabador> linuxclever, puoi usare chrome che ha dentro flash interno
<krabador> NewUbuntu, purtroppo sono sconsigliate
<linuxclever> Ok grazie krabador
<krabador> ilpanda, o freshplugin, che ti fa usare il flash di chrome , in firefox
<krabador> linuxclever, ^
<root83> buonasera a tutti
<root83> ho problemi ad installare la release 16.04
<root83> ho una asus h61m-k con 16gb ram i3 3240 e ssd kingston
<root83> ho creato correttamente la live usb
<root83> faccio partire la usb e mi carica correttamente scelgo di installare ma dopo mi mette in standby il monitor e non capisco perche'
<root83> ho un monitor 3k collegato in displayport
<root83> potete darmi una mano?
<krabador> mm, displayport, abbastanza novello come discorso
<krabador> root83, scegli "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<root83> qualsiasi opzione scelga della live usb mi mette in standby il monitor
<root83> ho provato ad installarlo sul pc di mio padre e funziona tutto correttamente
<root83> ci sono settaggi particolari da bios?
<root83> secure boot fast boot ecc.?
<ciao> come faccio ad istallare TeamViewer
<ciao> su ubuntu
<krabador> root83, "prova ubuntu senza installare" va a disabilitare tutte le opzioni di standby
<krabador> dalle opzioni energetiche
<krabador> ciao, lo scarichi , e segui quello che ti dicono nel sito teamviewer
<ciao> si ma nn lo fa mettere
<krabador> ""ma nn lo fa mettere" ---> ovvero ?
<root83> ciao devi andare sul sito di teamviewer e scaricare la versione linux poi dopo devi fare partire installazione dal software center e dopo lo trovi nelle app
<ITSHERE> che scheda video è?
<root83> provo e rientro in chat
<root83> per adesso grazie
<krabador> ITSHERE, ?
<ITSHERE> ormai se n'è andato
<krabador> ITSHERE, metti il nick dell'utente a cui ti rivolgi
<ITSHERE> root83,
<ITSHERE> penso se ne sia gia andato
<krabador> sisi, è andato, ITSHERE , dicevo, per evitare che l'utente a cui ti rivolgi possa ignorarti
<ITSHERE> per quanto riguarda la serie hp pavilion desktop 500
<ITSHERE> ci sono problemi nell'uso quotidiano di ubuntu <16.04
<ITSHERE> ?
<krabador> ITSHERE, linux 4.4 è veramente un buon kernel
<krabador> a meno di particolarissimo hardware mal supportato
<krabador> o di probemii hardware a livello fisico
<ITSHERE> infatti
<krabador> o gravi bug software, non ci sono problemi
<ITSHERE> pare venga tutto riconosciuto e driver open fatti bene
<krabador> ITSHERE, se provi in live, e l'hardware va, reiteratamente senza problemi, vai tranquillo
<krabador> reboot
<ITSHERE> si, mi è capitato talvolta in alcuni pc che in live non funzionasse tanto bene, poi, installato non aveva più problemi di reattività
<GianlucaLuperto> come faccio ad istallare teamviewer
<GianlucaLuperto> lo scaricato e nn me lo fa istallare sull' ultima verisone di ubuntu
<GianlucaLuperto> teamviewer Download deb v11.0.57095
<GianlucaLuperto> devo scaricare
<ITSHERE> è del 2011 il portatile?
<GianlucaLuperto> e vecchio il pc
<GianlucaLuperto> ITSHERE
<krabador> anticorex, come hai mandato il comando ?
<Rebecca92> opporca
<Rebecca92> mi sono dimenticata del party :D
<evng> azz... mi è crashato wget ...
<evng> andiamo bene :(
<krabador> non affidarti mai completamente ad un software :D
<evng> wget crashed with SIGSEGV in __memset_avx2()
<evng> niente.. wget mi crasha sulla 16.04
<krabador> interessante
<evng> invio la segnalazione del bug?
<Carlin0> la politica delle uscite a tappe forzate colpisce ancora
<krabador> Carlin0, riiiight.
<evng> qualcun'altro ha riscontrato questo problema ?
<rikybob> buonasera, dopo aggiornamento a ubuntu 16.04 LTS--> Errore: BrokenCount > 0. cosa fare? se provo a fare aggiornamenti, il gestore pacchetti è danneggiato e non so come rimuovere le repository di terze parti... help!
<krabador> sono i rep di terze parti che appunto causano questo tipo di casini
<krabador> rikybob, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> ce la fai a mandare un pastebin delrisultato ?
<rikybob> ci provo krabador
<rikybob> krabador copio e incollo il tutto? oppure catturo la schermata e invio l'immagine?
<krabador> !pastebin | rikybob
<ubot-it> rikybob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> usa questo
<rikybob> ecco krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/15974036/
<anticorex> salve ho un problema
<krabador> !chiedi | anticorex
<ubot-it> anticorex: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<anticorex> dopo che inserisco la password non entra nel desktop
<krabador> anticorex, sicuro di azzeccare minuscole e maiuscole ?
<anticorex> si
<anticorex> non entra nel desktop
<anticorex> sto provando ad reinstallare
<krabador> quando ha finito , fa un fischo
<krabador> *fischio
<anticorex> ok
<anticorex> ti ringrazio per la disponibilita
<anticorex> perche tutti mi dicono che uso un pc troppo potente per ubuntu ?
<krabador> anticorex, il pc è potente
<anticorex> sara esagerata questa configurazione i7 ssd512 ram 16gb gtx 970 4gb
<krabador> quanto lo sia per cosa, dipende
<anticorex> io ho sempre usato win ma da quando ho provato ubuntu me ne sn innamorato
<krabador> molto bene
<rikybob> krabador non dimenticarti di me :(
<krabador> se usi ubuntu nella piena coscienza che certe cose che fa win, le fa solo win, nessun problema
<krabador> rikybob, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> fa pastebin del risultato
<rikybob> krabador questa cosa devo scriverla nel terminale? il pastebin di prima è questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/15974036/
<krabador> l'ho letto
<krabador> manda il comando
<krabador> e fa il pastebin
<rikybob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15974094/ krabador
<evng> allora qualcuno che ha la 16.04 installata, possibilmente non una VM, potrebbe provare questo comando e vedere se va in crash dopo qualche secondo? wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<krabador> evng, va in crash
<krabador> segmentation fault
<krabador> reboot, per me
<evng> allora non sono solo io !!
<rikybob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15974094/ krabador
<krabador> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | rikybob
<krabador> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | rikybob
<krabador> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d  ---> fa pastebin
<rikybob> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/15974180/
<krabador> rikybob, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<rikybob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15974195/ krabador
<krabador> !ripristino | rikybob
<ubot-it> rikybob: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> fai decisamente prima, e meglio.
<rikybob> krabador ok, mi sa che si era creato un bel casino
<rikybob> ti ringrazio krabador
<krabador> di niente
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-22
<evng> ho trovato il problema nel codice sorgente di wget che fa crashare tutto... dipende dalla routine che disegna la barra di avanzamento
<matadores> salve
<matadores> vorrei aiuto per installare driver della scheda video
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ata> ciao a tutti
<Guest90775> ciao
<Guest90775> spero ci sia qualcuno sveglio :)
<evng> ciao :)
<Guest90775> sto provando ad installare ubuntu su un vecchio pc e mi dice "Not enough memory to load specified image"
<Guest90775> leggevo un po' ovunque di scrivere mem=1952M o mem=1024M
<Guest90775> ma non funziona
<evng> quanta ram ha?
<Guest90775> 4gb
<evng> beh non sembra tanto vecchio :)
<Guest90775> e' un pc vecchio, ma non vecchissimo
<Guest90775> dual core 4 gb
<evng> è un pc a 32 o 64 bit ?
<Guest90775> dovrebbe essere a 64
<Guest90775> ma non vorrei dire un sciocchezza
<Guest90775> cmq ho provato sia una versione a 32 bit che una versione a 64 bit di ubuntu
<Guest90775> stesso errore
<evng> usi il dvd o usb ?
<Guest90775> usb
<Guest90775> ho creato la chiavetta avvuabile con universal usb e poi con unebootin
<evng> puoi andare nel bios?
<Guest90775> si'
<evng> hai una sezione Chipset ?
<Guest90775> controllo
<Guest90775> si'
<Guest90775> advanced chipset features
<evng> Dentro ci sta "Memory Hole" o qualcosa di simile?
<Guest90775> sì
<Guest90775> e' enable
<evng> per caso è attivo?
<evng> ok disattivalo
<Guest90775> yes
<Guest90775> ok
<evng> fammi sapere :)
<Guest90775> provo
<Guest90775> sembra sia partito non mi da piu' l'errore solo che adesso lo schermo e' buio
<matadores> :o
<Guest90775> ho sentito il tamburello di ubuntu ma schermo buio
<Guest90775> :)
<Guest90775> se funziona ti devo una cena
<evng> se premi ctrl+alt+f1 si vede la console ?
<Guest90775> no
<evng> che versione di ubuntu stai provando ?
<Guest90775> l'ultima
<Guest90775> la 16
<evng> 64bit ?
<Guest90775> sì
<evng> puoi provare la 32 ?
<Guest90775> devo rifare la chiavetta
<Guest90775> posso provare
<evng> dai poi andiamo a nanna :)
<Guest90775> grazie :)
<Guest90775> la sto preparando
<Guest90775> di solito la fa in 5 minuti
<Guest90775> quasi pronta
<evng> in ogni caso ti conviene tornare domani che c'è gente più preparata di me e soprattutto sveglia :D
<evng> ma se parte già siamo a buon punto ...
<Guest90775> si' dai ti lascio andare a letto già un problema l'abbiamo risolto cm
<Guest90775> e ti ringrazio moltissimo
<evng> no ormai voglio sapere
<Guest90775> ora provo con la versione a 32
<evng> :D
<Guest90775> ok :)
<Guest90775> pronta
<Guest90775> vado
<Guest90775> di nuovo buio
<Guest90775> anche se sento il suono
<evng> ok devi chiedere in chat domani perchè forse è un problema con la scheda video
<Guest90775> potrebbe avevo letto per un istante platform failed
<Guest90775> chiedero' domani
<evng> comunque il problema che avevi all'inizio è risolto
<Guest90775> sì sì
<evng> ora bisogna capire cos'altro non va
<Guest90775> grazie !!
<evng> ti saluto, buona notte
<Guest90775> domani vediamo
<Guest90775> buonanotte
<anticorex> salve a tutti
<pinguinone> Buongiorno c'é qualcuno?
<Ferrarifxx96> Buongiorno ragazzi, ho appena finiti di aggiornare ubuntu alla versione 16.04.. Tra le opzioni durante l'installazione ho selezionato rimuovi pacchetti obsoleti (non so se questo abbia contribuito) comunque non appena avvio la macchina e digito la password va in loop continuo riportandomi alla schermata di inserimento password. Un aiuto?
<pinguinone> Buongiorno c'é qualcuno?
<Ferrarifxx96> Buongiorno ragazzi, ho appena finiti di aggiornare ubuntu alla versione 16.04.. Tra le opzioni durante l'installazione ho selezionato rimuovi pacchetti obsoleti (non so se questo abbia contribuito) comunque non appena avvio la macchina e digito la password va in loop continuo riportandomi alla schermata di inserimento password. Un aiuto?
<Ferrarifxx96> Buongiorno ragazzi, ho appena finiti di aggiornare ubuntu alla versione 16.04.. Tra le opzioni durante l'installazione ho selezionato rimuovi pacchetti obsoleti (non so se questo abbia contribuito) comunque non appena avvio la macchina e digito la password va in loop continuo riportandomi alla schermata di inserimento password. Un aiuto?
<Ferrarifxx96> Buongiorno ragazzi, ho appena finito di aggiornare ubuntu da 15.10 a 16.04. Tra le opzioni durante l'installazione ho selezionato rimuovi pacchetti obsoleti (non so se questo abbia contribuito) comunque non appena avvio la macchina e digito la password mi spunta una finestra nera e mi riporta alla schermata di inserimento password, infatti spunta u
<Ferrarifxx96> n messaggio di loop nello schermo: "loop value 1000" simile a questo. Un aiuto?
<OmarScudeletti> Mi si blocca chrome
<justdoit> che dire ciao a tutti
<Guzzino> Hi
<Alex12> Ciao ragazzi, ho provato ad installare open jdk per avere java sul pc ma non capisco se sia stato installato o meno. Come posso verificarlo?
<Alex12> In realtà non so nemmeno se la procedura che ho eseguito sia giusta
<NewUbuntu> Ciao ragazzi, ho provato ad installare open jdk per avere java sul pc ma non capisco se sia stato installato o meno. Come posso verificarlo?
<NewUbuntu> gigirocK puoi aiutarmi?
<NewUbuntu> gigirocK_ puoi aiutarmi?
<NewUbuntu> gigirocK puoi aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | NewUbuntu
<ubot-it> NewUbuntu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<NewUbuntu> Ok, chiedo scusa
<Mr_Pan> Una risposta ti è già stata data
<Mr_Pan> Installi da USC...
<NewUbuntu> non so particolarmente esperto
<Mr_Pan> Ubuntu Software Center
<NewUbuntu> per installare ho copiato il codice presente sul sido ufficiale open jdk
<NewUbuntu> però il plugin su firefox non esce
<NewUbuntu> Non so se mi sono spiegato bene Mr_Pan
<NewUbuntu> e cmq Mr_Pan su USC non trovo niente
<Mr_Pan> Se digiti jdk trovi
<NewUbuntu> Mr_Pan mi da solo VisualVM
<Mr_Pan> Openjdk
<NewUbuntu> stessa cosa
<Mr_Pan> !info openjdk
<ubot-it> Package openjdk does not exist in wily
<NewUbuntu> Mr_Pan non capisco il tuo ultimo suggerimento
<Mr_Pan> Cercavo il nome esatto... Sono dal tablet e non ho modo di controllare
<NewUbuntu> cmq ho cercato in internet e tramite la procedura che mi chiede di inserire nel terminale sono riuscito a verificare che la versione 8 è installata
<NewUbuntu> il problema ora è come aggiungerlo a firefox
<Mr_Pan> Ok
<Mr_Pan> Non devi fare altro direi
<NewUbuntu> ma su firefox non compare come plugin
<Mr_Pan> Hai provato ad aprire la pagina di test di Java per vedere se funge?
<NewUbuntu> dice che il test non è fattibile sul mio browser
<Mr_Pan> www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<NewUbuntu> esatto proprio questo
<NewUbuntu> non parte il test
<Guest9288> Ciao  a tutti
<akis24> ciao
<helpme> ciao a tutti
<akis24> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest9288> ho un problema sto provando ad installare ubuntu ma appena parte l'installazione diventa tutto nero e fine dei giochi
<Guest83886> ho bisogno di un piccolo aiuto che riguarda la configurazione del firewall.. in pratica ho installato la nuova versione di ubuntu..
<Guest83886> quando però avvio il firewall per configurarlo..inserisco la password..clicco su esegui..e non fa niente
<Guest83886> non esce alcuna schermata..niente di niente..chi sa aiutarmi?
<akis24> Guest se cambate nick è meglio intanto /nick quello che volete
<akis24> cambiate*
<ataruk> fatto grazie
<nuovoubuntu> scusa akis24
<akis24> ohh bene cosi va' meglio
<ataruk> :)
<nuovoubuntu> XD
<ataruk> io sono quello del problema con lo schermo nero
<nuovoubuntu> e io quello del firewall che non parte
<akis24> ataruk: ptova ad avviare selezionando l'opzione nomodeset con f6 alla schermata di avvio
<ataruk> ok provo
<akis24> nuovoubuntu: che firewall  su ubuntu è integrato di solito basta impostarlo magari ti manca l'interfaccia grafica
<ataruk> f6 non lo prende parte windows normalmente
<akis24> !firewall | nuovoubuntu
<ubot-it> nuovoubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall | IpTables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables | GUI per iptables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firestarter
<akis24> ataruk: ma almeno la schermata di avvio appareo no ?
<ataruk> si'
<ataruk> windows parte
<akis24> ataruk: hai sistema installato o disco live?
<ataruk> se invece provo ad installare ubuntu appena faccio installa si spegne lo schermo
<ataruk> su usb
<ataruk> windows 7 installato
<akis24> ataruk: devi impostare avvio da usb dal bios del pc .. come prima periferica di avvio
<ataruk> ok
<ataruk> mi puoi dire come fare ?
<akis24> allora ataruk  ascolta la live su usb si avvia oppure no ?
<ataruk> no
<ataruk> si spegne sempre lo schermo
<nuovoubuntu> akis24: questa schermata qui non mi appare http://www.geckopc.it/wp-contenuti/uploads/2015/05/Gufw-res.png
<ataruk> ho provato sia con versione 32 bit che con versione 64 bit
<akis24> ataruk:  il pc che processore monta ?
<ataruk> intel dual core
<akis24> nuovoubuntu:  quella è l'interfaccia grafica da installare
<ataruk> ho messo la usb come prima scelta per il boot riprovo ?
<nuovoubuntu> akis24: e l'ho installata con la riga di comando "sudo apt-get install gufw"
<nuovoubuntu> solo che..quando vado ad inserire la password per avviare il tutto..clicco su esegui..e niente..non esce più nulla
<akis24> ataruk: riprova e all'avvio premi la barra spazio  e poi selezioni con f6 nomedeset
<ataruk> ok
<nuovoubuntu> mentre nella versione precedente di ubuntu,non mi dava alcun problema
<akis24> nuovoubuntu: dopo aver dato il comando dai la password anche se non la leggi e poi invio
<nuovoubuntu> fatto akis24 ma non si apre il programma
<ataruk> non succede nulla se all' avvio premo la barra spaziatrice
<akis24> nuovoubuntu:  ma hai installato o no gufw  rifL
<nuovoubuntu> si
<nuovoubuntu> è installato
<akis24> nuovoubuntu: prova vedere nel menu se trovi qualche voce
<nuovoubuntu> quale menu?
<akis24> nuovoubuntu:  dal menu di ubuntu vedi su sistema o accessori ecc
<ataruk> ho provato anche a premere f6 insieme o subito dopo la barra spaziatrice
<nuovoubuntu> allora vado su impostazioni di sistema..e ci sta l'icona..ovvero lo scudo blu e bianco..ci clicco su, inserisco la pass, clicco su esegui..e basta non fa nulla
<akis24> nuovoubuntu: una volta lanciato e ti basta cliccarci sopra  dovrebbe avere delle opzioni da configurare immagino
<nuovoubuntu> non esce nulla akis24
<nuovoubuntu> :S
<nuovoubuntu> come se non avessi mai avviato nulla
<akis24> nuovoubuntu: dai un occhiata qui http://gufw.org/
<nuovoubuntu> va bene
<nuovoubuntu> grazie
<nuovoubuntu> ciao
<ataruk> ci sono altri comandi? dipende forse dal bios ?
<akis24> ataruk si avvia la live ?
<ataruk> no in qualsiasi modo sempre schermo nero dopo che parte
<akis24> ataruk: creata come la live usb che programma e da quale sistema ?
<ataruk> ho cerato la chiavetta utilizzando universal usb
<ataruk> da un pc con windows 10
<ataruk> ho scaricato ubuntu iso prima ovviamente
<akis24> ataruk:  ma hai bios efi sul pc in questione ?
<ataruk> non saprei posso vedere se mi dici dove
<asdanton> salve...qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire una cosa?
<akis24> ataruk: che sistema hai al momento sul pc su cui provi ?
<ataruk> windows 7
<ataruk> bios version p01-b2
<akis24> ataruk: modello del pc ? cosi vediamo di capire
<ataruk> acer aspire z5610
<ExPBoy> :(
<akis24> uhm direi di no allora vecchiotto mi sembra
<ataruk> ha diversi anni ma non lo volevo perdere
<akis24> ataruk: che versione di ubuntu provi ad avviare ?
<ataruk> la 16
<ataruk> ho 4 gb di ram non so se puo' essere utile
<ExPBoy> quanta ram ha?
<ExPBoy> a ecco
<ExPBoy> si ma qui il collo di bottiglia è il processore
<ataruk> un dual core 2.93 ghz
<ExPBoy> eh
<akis24> ataruk: all'avvio della usb nessuna schermata ?
<ataruk> si'
<ataruk> parte la schermata d'installazione
<ExPBoy> e poi?
<akis24> ataruk: daglie da solo non parte di sicuro
<ataruk> ho diverse opzioni memory test launch without install install ubuntu
<ExPBoy> ecco provalo prima
<ExPBoy> launch without install
<ataruk> ho provato il memory test non mi da nessun errore
<ataruk> poi parte l'installer e si spegne
<ataruk> launch idem
<ataruk> non avvia
<ExPBoy> allora o è fatta male la usb o c'è altro
<ExPBoy> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> ataruk:  alla schermata di avvio devi selezionare prova senza installare  e prima devi selezionare con f6 nomodeset
<ataruk> ho provato a premere f6 non succede nulla
<ExPBoy> fatta male la usb
<asdantony> scusate? qualcuno libero da potermi aiutare :D
<akis24> ataruk: prima ancora di apparire la schermata premi la barra spazio ... e poi vedrai a schermo le opzioni di avvio
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno | asdantony
<ubot-it> asdantony: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Carlin0> e che è un bagno ?
<akis24> asdantony:  dica ..
<ExPBoy> eh
<asdantony> non capisco una cosa di ktorrent...il file è completo al 100% ma nella gestione coda dice che lo stato è ancora avviato...cosa vuol dire questo?
<akis24> asdantony: magari non riesce a finirlo
<ExPBoy> sarà corrotto
<ExPBoy> che por... file stai scaricando?
<ExPBoy> vabbuono
<akis24> eh impiccione..
<ataruk> allora ci sono riuscito sono in windows boot manager
<ataruk> f6 non funziona
<ataruk> mi dice di premere f8 per impostazioni avanzate
<ataruk> e' quello ?
<akis24> ataruk: ahoooooo io parlo della live e non di winzozz
<ataruk> scusami non ho capito
<ataruk> la live e' la versione di ubunto senza l'installazione ?
<akis24> ataruk:  esatto
<ataruk> ma non parte
<ataruk> te l'avevo detto anche se provo con quella schermo nero subito
<jester-> ataruk: il pc ha il lettore dvd?
<akis24> ataruk:  e allora sistema sto bios per avviare da usb
<ataruk> si'
<jester-> ataruk: fai un dvd invece che la usg e vivi felice
<ataruk> scusami allora io ho messo nel bios usb come prima opzione di avvio
<ataruk> nonostante questo quando avvio si apre la schermata dove devo scegliere se installa ubuntu o fare partire la live
<ataruk> se seleziono la live non cambia nulla
<jester-> ataruk: a schermata prova  ubuntu &co pigia F6 e setta nomodeset
<ataruk> non succede nulla se premo f6
<ExPBoy> jester-, giàdette ste cose il tipo o trolla o...trolla
<jester-> ataruk: ma si che succede, esce un menu di scelta
<michele_> salve ragazzi ieri ho fatto l'avanzamento di ubuntu mate alla 16.04 ma il desktop environment è ancora alla versione precedente
<ataruk> no il nulla
<jester-> ataruk: leggio sotto cosa fanno i fari tasti F
<akis24> michele_: evidentemente è quello
<michele_> è uscito il 1.14 io ho ancora il 1.12
<glpiana> michele_, su 16.04 mate è alla 1.12.1
<ataruk> non c'e' nessuna indicazione per i tasti f
<ataruk> ho solo un menu'
<ataruk> qualsiasi opzione io scelga subito dopo schermo nero
<michele_> capito...come fare per avanzare alla 1.14
<ataruk> tranne memory test
<glpiana> michele_, la versione fornita da ubuntu al momento è quella. non c'è supporto per software esterno o versioni diverse da quelle presenti nei repository ufficiali
<jester-> ataruk: la vedi la pagina prova ubuntu, installa ubuntu e palle varie?
<michele_> okay grazie glpiana
<ataruk> si'
<ataruk> a quella arrivo
<ataruk> qualsiasi passaggio successivo si blocca
<jester-> ataruk: quindi sotto ci sono i pulsanti F  ci puoi cliccare sopra a F6
<ataruk> no
<jester-> ataruk: no pulsanti?
<ataruk> no
<ataruk> giuro
<glpiana> no party
<jester-> ataruk: che ubuntu?
<ataruk> l'ultimo
<glpiana> ataruk, rifai il media di installazione
<ataruk> la versione 16
<jester-> ataruk: si ma quale delle sorelle
<ataruk> 16 04 32 bit
<jester-> ataruk: ubuntu xubuntu lubuntu etc etc
<ataruk> ubuntu
<jester-> ataruk: allora se non vedi i pulsanti vai a trollare da un'altra parte
<ataruk> si puo' mandare un file immagine ?
<ataruk> vi faccio una foto della schermata
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ataruk> ho solo il menu
<jester-> !image | ataruk
<ubot-it> ataruk: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ataruk> http://prnt.sc/avdd5p
<ataruk> questa e' la schermata
<ataruk> ho solo tab da premere per avviare il boot
<ExPBoy> ?
<glpiana> ataruk, dove hai scaricato la iso?
<jester-> ataruk: eh che cazzo di iso hai usato
<ataruk> quella che ho scaricato dal sito ubuntu
<zuccherino> come si crea una ubuntu live personalizzata e preconfigurata da ubuntu?
<ataruk> la usb l'ho creata con universal usb
<glpiana> zuccherino, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<zuccherino> glpiana perfetto, grazie
<akis24> ataruk: crea un dvd live e prima ancora di arrivare a quella schermata  premi la barra spazio  e avrai le opzioni
<ataruk> ok provero' a creare il dvd
<ataruk> una cosa ovviamente con il dvd come prima opzione di avvio nel bio dovrò seleziona l'unità dvd oppure lascio tutto cosi' ?
<ataruk> bios
<akis24> ataruk:  lettore dvd ovvio
<ataruk> ok provo grazie speriamo funzioni
<akis24> funziona sicuro
<ataruk> ok grazie ancora
<jaguar2> riciao a tutti
<jaguar2> akis24: sono il ragazzo di prima, che non riusciva a far partire il firewall
<akis24> jaguar2:  ben immagino tu ci sia riuscito ora
<jaguar2> macchè
<jaguar2> non va proprio
<jaguar2> l'ho attivato con la linea di comando
<jaguar2> ma per via dell'interfaccia grafica, nada de nada
<akis24> jaguar2:  se riesci a gestirlo da linea di comando è meglio che l'interfaccia
<jaguar2> e non mi spiego il perchè..ho solo notato che, quando l'avvio, l'icona si mette a lampeggiare di blu
<jaguar2> secondo te cosa vuol dire?
<akis24> jaguar2: che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<jaguar2> 16.04
<akis24> jaguar2: non avviarlo da root prova ad avviarlo col tuo utente comunque
<jaguar2> con l'identificazione l'ho avviato
<jaguar2> può essere che c'entra l'avviare applicazioni grafiche con privilegi di amministrazione?
<akis24> jaguar2: se le richiede ovviamente no
<akis24> jaguar2: prova a dare un occhiata qui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw
<jaguar2> ok..comunque tramite riga di comando ho usato "sudo ufw enable"..è giusto?
<akis24> jaguar2: si credo sia corretto
<jaguar2> comunque ho visto sul link che mi hai inviato e la procedura è la stessa di quella che ho fatto io
<jaguar2> ti chiedo un'ultima cosa..come si fa per spostare il launcher in basso?
<akis24> jaguar2: intendi unity ?
<jaguar2> si
<jaguar2> cioè avere questa interfaccia https://regmedia.co.uk/2016/03/29/ubuntu_16_04_beta_desktop_unity_menu_mover.jpg
<akis24> jaguar2:  da terminale  sudo apt-get install dconf-editor
<jaguar2> ok grazie mille
<jaguar2> buona giornata :)
<akis24> e poi imposti su bottom jaguar
<migal> ciao, sto cercando di installare Ubuntu 16.04 da usb ma si blocca all-installazione di grub2. Aiuto!!
<krabador> migal, carica "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> ed entra qui da li
<migal> ci sono
<migal> proprio da ubuntu da usb
<krabador> migal, apri il terminale
<migal> ok
<migal> rdy
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> nel risultato, c'è un link, incollalo qui
<migal> fatto status.created
<migal> https://ptpb.pw/RcyE
<migal> https://ptpb.pw/RcyE
<migal> https://ptpb.pw/RcyE
<krabador> e ubuntu lo installi in /dev/sda5 o /dev/sdb1 ?
<migal> il sistema e su sdb1
<krabador> quale disco hai settato per l'installazione del boot loader?
<migal> sdb
<krabador> quale parte per primo ?
<migal> ma ho letto che grup lo manda comunque su sda
<migal> in che senso parte per primo_
<ununtuithere> ciao a tutti
<krabador> migal, in un sistema con piu' dischi, se si è intenzionati a far si che grub faccia sciegliere all'avvio , tutti i sistemi nei vari dischi, deve essere installato sul disco settato per primo, come boot
<krabador> !ciao | ununtuithere
<ubot-it> ununtuithere: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<migal> si sdb e settato per primo, il problema e che durante l installazione mi ha errore perche grub non riesce ad essere installato
<ununtuithere> The panel encountered a problem while loading TrashAppletFactory::TrashApplet". Cosa vuol dire quest'errore?
<krabador> migal, fa partire l'installazione, quando ti chiede dove installare, seleziona "altro" seleziona a mano la partizione root sdb1
<krabador> migal, in quel punto fa una schermata
<krabador> !image | migal
<ubot-it> migal: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<migal> ok provo.
<ununtuithere> The panel encountered a problem while loading TrashAppletFactory::TrashApplet". Cosa vuol dire quest'errore?
<krabador> The panel encountered a problem while loading TrashAppletFactory::TrashApplet". Cosa vuol dire quest'errore?
<krabador>  :D
<krabador> ununtuithere, sei in live ?
<ununtuithere> si krabador
<migal> krabrador http://imgur.com/bCJwEhk
<krabador> ununtuithere, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/727660
<migal> questo e lo shot
<krabador> migal, nel menu a tendina del boot loader deve essere sdb
<krabador> non sdb1
<ununtuithere> krabador, ti ringrazio
<krabador> ununtuithere, di niente
<migal> http://imgur.com/ZevRjBp
<migal> cosi? ho gia provato ma riprovo al limite
<krabador> migal, si, in quel modo
<migal> ora riprovo
<ununtuithere> krabador, deletye o don't delete?
<krabador> ununtuithere, diciamo che in live, non dovresti preoccuparti troppo di quel problema
<migal> http://imgur.com/BItAwWm
<migal> ecco l errore
<ununtuithere> ok, grazie
<krabador> migal, grub-efi, infatti deve andare nella partizione efi
<krabador> migal, hai uefi con 2 dischi mbr?
<migal> il boot loader mi segnala solo usb con uefi.
<migal> scusa il bios
<krabador> migal, il bios della macchina come sta impostato^
<krabador> migal, in macchine con uefi, e abilitato, il disco è gpt, e tu hai 2 dischi mbr
<migal> azz questo e arabo per me. che devo fa?
<krabador> <krabador> migal, il bios della macchina come sta impostato?
<migal> cerco di capirlo poi torno
<krabador> migal, prima di andare
<krabador> elenca caratteristiche del pc
<migal> che vuoi sapere?
<krabador> cpu , ram , scheda video, se fisso, che mobo, se notebook, che modello.
<torrente> mettete in seed le nuove ubuntu 16.04
<krabador> <ununtuithere> itshere rmnrndm meeto torrente
<krabador> mettetevi d'accordo ;)
<torrente> non ho un account
<torrente> è vietato?
<torrente> è vietato entrare con lo stesso IP e nno nick diversi?
<krabador> torrente http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<torrente> è vietato entrare con lo stesso IP e con nick diversi?
<krabador> torrente, uscire ed entrare continuamente , è un po' come trollare
<krabador> torrente, questo canale ha il log
<krabador> torrente, hai probemi "a rimanere fermo " ? :D
<migal> intel i7 8 Gb ram, scheda nvidia , PC fisso, un HD 500Gb, un HD 120 Gb SSD.
<krabador> migal, se fisso, che mobo
<torrente> krabador, in che senso?
<krabador> mobo = motherboard = scheda madre
<krabador> migal, quando hai messo e come sono stati usati fino ad adesso i dischi in questo fisso ?
<migal> MB ASUS P8
<migal> in precedenza c'era Ubuintu 12.04
<krabador> migal, le p8 sono centinaia
<krabador> qual'è la tua?
<torrente> cosa si vede dal log (a parte nome, messaggio e ora)?
<migal> P8Z77 V LX2
<torrente> krabador, cosa si vede dal log (a parte nome, messaggio e ora)?
<krabador> ok migal , va a controllare come è impostato il boot della macchina, e tutte le impostazioni uefi
<migal> deve essere disabilitato?
<krabador> come stanno impostati i tuoi dischi, si
<migal> ok
<Migal> I sono
<Migal> Ci
<krabador> Migal, "va a controllare come è impostato il boot della macchina, e tutte le impostazioni uefi " ---> come stavano impostate ?
<Migal> I dischi sono riconosciuti compatibility on
<krabador> Migal, boot ed impostazioni uefi, per favore
<J2p4> Salve, stavo aggiornando a 16.04 e dovendomi allontanare dal pc si è normalmente spento lo schermo bloccando la sessione. Ora però non riesco più a lograre per verificare l'avanzamento del processo. Che devo fare?
<Migal> Fast boot off
<Migal> Csm enabled - boot devide control: uefi and legacy
<krabador> Migal, metti legacy
<krabador> legacy only
<Migal> Poi non partel
<Migal> Non parte la usb per installare
<krabador> Migal, ma la selezioni come device ?
<krabador> Migal, come hai fatto la pendrive ?
<Migal> Col creatore dischi di ubuntu
<krabador> Migal, male
<krabador> Migal, usa dd
<torrente> ma non funziona a nessuno lo startup disk creator?
<krabador> ha problemi da anni
<krabador> noti
<torrente> neanche dalla provando a creare un supporto di installazione dalla 16.04?
<krabador> neanche
<krabador> torrente, startup disc creator ha problemi noti da anni
<J2p4> Se qualcuno mi avesse risposto non ho letto
<migal> rieccomi
<migal> e possibile installare grub su HD avviando ubuntu da usb?
<Sensuke> Buon giorno a tutti avrei un problema da porvi, posso farlo qua o dite che è meglio aprire un post nella sezione POrtatili del forum?
<Sensuke> Scusate mi si è disconnesso, per caso qualcuno mi ha risposto?
<migal> mi date una dritta sul comando per usare dd con l iso di ubuntu?
<paga> ciao, sapete come posso fare a scegliere tra la scheda video integrata e dedicata in ubuntu 16.04?(scheda amd)
<alevipri> paga c'è Prime http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Prime
<paga> ok ora lo provo grazie
<alevipri> paga purtroppo sembra che ci siano problemi con Compiz, tu prova :)
<albyon> Ciao ragazzi ho un problema di tastiera con l'ubuntu m10
<albyon> quandouso liberoffice e altri programmi mi riconosce la tastiera inglese nonostante abbia settato ita e
<albyon> e in effetti su alcuni programmi funziona
<albyon> normale
<alevipri> paga comunque, di default la 16.04 usa la integrata
<albyon> qualcuno ha l'm10 e ha un problema simile
<orcra> sapete come cambiare icone su ubuntu 16.04?
<fabio_cc> orcra, quali icone?
<orcra> temi GTK e icone da scegliere su unity tweak tool
<fabio_cc> orcra, che versione usavi prima della 16.04?
<anticorex> SALVE A TUTTI
<fabio_cc> !ciao | anticorex
<ubot-it> anticorex: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> anticorex, per favore no maiuscolo :)
<anticorex> si scusatemi
<fabio_cc> anticorex, nessun problema
<orcra> usavo la 15.10
<anticorex> qualcuno sa se compiz-fusion e compatibile con ubuntu 16.04 ?
<fabio_cc> orcra, ancora non ho messo ubuntu 16.04, ma ipotizzo che si faccia allo stesso modo: cosa non ti torna?
<orcra> mi chiedevo come aggiungerne altre oltre a quelle già disponibili
<fabio_cc> orcra, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/CambiareTema
<orcra> ok grazie
<fabio_cc> anticorex, cosa intendi?
<pinguinone> Buongiorno a tutti
<akis24> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pinguinone> Ho installato Ubuntu 16.04 e ho un problema, con un solo utente ogni volta che cerco di spostare una finestra sul desktop la sposto ma sullo sfondo della scrivania mi rimane "l'immagine" della finestra stessa
<akis24> pinguinone:  posta uno screen e mettilo su image
<cristian_c> pinguinone: anche in live riscontri lo stesso problema?
<akis24> !image | pinguinone
<ubot-it> pinguinone: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pinguinone> Cosa intendi per live? Con un'altro utente che non sia io della macchina nessun problema
<pinguinone> L'immagine dopo che ho spostato in giro la schermata della chat
<pinguinone> http://prnt.sc/avgqx8
<akis24> pinguinone: sembra se ne siano aperte tante  piu' che altro
<pinguinone> No no
<pinguinone> E' una sola finestra che se sposto nel desktop lascia "la scia" stessa cosa con qualsiasi altra finestra
<cristian_c> pinguinone: appena installato è comparso il difetto?
<pinguinone> o con il launcher
<pinguinone> Yes
<cristian_c> pinguinone: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15982380/
<cristian_c> pinguinone: di quali utenti disponi?
<pinguinone> Due utenti...Pingui (io) e Laura (la mia ragazza)...se entro con Pingui viene fuori questo macello se entro con Laura no
<pinguinone> Cristian io ho fatto qualcosa e un'idea ce l'ho...se vuoi ti spiego
<cristian_c> pinguinone: il secondo utente è stato creato successivamente?
<pinguinone> Beh dopo il primo ma comunque molto prima rispetto al passaggio a 16.04
<pinguinone> Tipo 6 mesi fa
<cristian_c> pinguinone: hai fatto un avanzamento e non un'installazione
<pinguinone> Sì
<pinguinone> scusa
<pinguinone> Ho avanzato da 14.04 a 16.04
<cristian_c> pinguinone> Cristian io ho fatto qualcosa e un'idea ce l'ho...se vuoi ti spiego <- cosa?
<akis24> pinguinone:  ci dici ora qualcosa o quando ?
<pinguinone> Allora
<pinguinone> ho cercato in rete
<pinguinone> e ho creduto fosse un problema di Unity
<pinguinone> quindi ho lanciato da terminale i seguenti comandi
<pinguinone> mv ~/.config/dconf/user ~/.config/dconf/user.old >>> NO SUCCESSO
<pinguinone> unity-reset >>> DICE CHE NON LO FA
<pinguinone> sudo dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ >>> NO SUCCESSO
<pinguinone> Ho provato a caricare CompizConfig e cambiare i settaggi senza successo
<pinguinone> Ho provato a caricare Unity tweak tool cambiando i settaggi senza successo
<pinguinone> Al che credo che non sia un problema di Unity
<pinguinone> e mi è venuto in mente che avevo un programma (prima dell'avanzamento) installato solo per il mio utente che in sovraimpressione sullo schermo mi dava tutti i dettagli del pc...tipo memoria usata, hdd usato ecc. ecc.
<pinguinone> (Era trasparente rispetto al desktop)
<pinguinone> Dopo l'avanzamento mi ha dato subito errore al primo avvio ed è sparito
<pinguinone> (nel senso che non compare più)
<pinguinone> Può essere che sia lui che sta facendo sto macello e il povero Unity non centri niente?
<akis24> pinguinone: molto probabile avevi qualche ppa sul sistema precedente giusto ?
<ataruk> ciao a tutti
<pinguinone> Eh...scusa cosa è il ppa?
<akis24> !ciao | ataruk
<ubot-it> ataruk: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ataruk> scusate se rompo le scatole di nuovo in chat, sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu dopo aver creato un dvd d'installazione
<ataruk> ed ho fatto nomodeset
<akis24> pinguinone:  il cosidetto programma che hai installato suppongo non era nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu giusto ?
<ataruk> adesso pero' ho dei problemi con la scheda video
<akis24> ataruk: esponi .. esponi
<ataruk> ho la risoluzione bloccata a 640
<pinguinone> Bella domanda...direi di no...ma l'avevo installato tipo 2 anni fa non mi ricordo bene
<pinguinone> comunque sicuramente avevo dei programmi "extra" installati rispetto alla repo di ubuntu
<akis24> pinguinone: prima cosa ti consiglierei di provare da disco live la 16.04 e vedere se va bene e poi nel caso  reinstallare da zero
<pinguinone> Sicuramente va bene considerando che l'alro utente funziona
<ataruk> non so se puo' essere d'aiuto la scheda grafica e nvidia
<akis24> ataruk:  hai provato a vedere da driver aggiuntivi se trova qualcosa ?
<ataruk> si'
<ataruk> nulla di utile
<ataruk> ho letto da qualche parte che il problema sta nell' avere installato con nomodeset
<ataruk> oltretutto avendo la risoluzione a 640 e' un po' difficile esplorare
<ataruk> in generale e' tutto un po' impallato
<akis24> ataruk: nomodeset ti ha permesso di installa a bassa risoluzione ..  avendo problemi con i driver della scheda video  e tra le altre cose sul tuo pc installare ubuntu con unity non è proprio il massimo  visto che se non ricordo male è pc vecchiotto
<ataruk> le specifiche del mio pc sono intel dual core 4 gb di ram scheda video nvidia ha diversi annetti almeno 7 o 8 se non sbaglio
<ataruk> cosa posso fare a questo punto ?
<akis24> pinguinone: non possiamo sapere da che dipende il problema  visto che il programma che dici di avere installato sul tuo utente non lo ricordi
<akis24> ataruk:  avere pazienza intanto ..
<ataruk> quella non manca
<akis24> bene
<ataruk> e' da 2 giorni che ci combatto :D
<ataruk> :D
<pinguinone> Ok non è possibile trovare i programmi installati?
<pinguinone> Posso provare a cercare in rete (se vedo un'immagine lo capisco al volo)
<akis24> prova pure pinguinone
<NewUbuntu> Ciao a tutti! Con grande fatica sono riuscito finalmente ad installare flash player e java (non sono particolarmente esperto) solo che il plugin di java non compare in firefox. Ho provato di tutto ma nulla. Qualcuno può dirmi come risolvere?
<angel1604lts> salve  a tutti ho una domanda  un mio amico ha un HP ProBook 4540s i7   con 8g di ram ed un ssd vorrebbe  metterci ubuntu 16.04  o meglio una derivata
<pinguinone> Trovato
<pinguinone> Conky
<pinguinone> Provo a disinstallarlo?
<akis24> pinguinone:  sudo apt-get remove --purge conky   e poi riavviare e provare ovvio
<ataruk> akis24 secondo te la migliore soluzione e' installare un'altra versione di ubuntu ? il problema dei driver della scheda video non si riproporrebbe ?
<pinguinone> Provo a riavviare
<akis24> ataruk: che scheda video ha il pc ?
<akis24> ataruk:  da terminale dai  lspci | grep VGA     che risponde  ?
<ataruk> un attimo che devo spostare il portatile
<ataruk> provo e ti dico
<akis24> angel1604lts: mettici quello che preferisci
<ataruk> allora la scheda video e' una nvidia gt218M
<pinguinone> Non è cambiato niente
<pinguinone> Non so più a cosa pensare
<ataruk> se provo a copiare il comando che mi hai dato mi dice comando non trovato
<fabio_cc> ataruk, il comando è corretto, devi averlo scritto in modo scorretto
<akis24> pinguinone:  difficle da prevedere con ppa aggiunti al sistema precedente   come ti avevo detto prima ..
<angel1604lts> akis24,  grazie io penso che con ubuntu non ha problemi anche se unity e un po pesante  ma con un i7 non avra problemi tu che dici ?
<ataruk> si' errore mio scusami
<akis24> angel1604lts: no non ne avra' se quel pc ha quella configurazione
<ataruk> non spunta nulla mi si ripropone la riga di comando pulita
<angel1604lts> ok grazie akis24
<pinguinone> Ho capito akis24 ma cosa posso fare?
<akis24> pinguinone: come detto prima installa da live ...  da zero
<pinguinone> Ma così perdo tutto
<ataruk> dice VGA compatibile controller: nvidia corporation GT218M [geforce 210M]
<pinguinone> tutte le configurazioni tutti i programmi tutti i documenti ecc. ecc.
<ataruk> (rev a2)
<N4V4RR0> comunque la mia vecchia ATi MRx1600 è supportata benissimo da Ubuntu16
<gigirocK> pinguinone: se installi sulla stessa partizione con lo stesso nome di computer user etc non perdi molto
<gigirocK> pinguinone: altrimenti vedi per ripristino
<pinguinone> MMMM
<pinguinone> mmmm
<pinguinone> mi fa paura
<pinguinone> non conviene provare a installare unity8?
<pinguinone> Tanto non andare per non andare
<gigirocK> pinguinone: vedi tu è una decisione tua....
<akis24> ataruk: sul menu delle impostazioni → schermo non puoi cambiare risoluzione ?
<ataruk> no
<ataruk> solo 640*480 4.3
<ataruk> cmq in generale su monitor non posso cambiare nessuna impostazione
<fabio_cc> pinguinone, l'ideale è effettuare un backup dei tuoi dati e reinstallare da zero come ti è stato consigliato, così avrai un sistema pulito e non pacioccato
<gigirocK> ataruk: ci sono richieste per driver proprietari ?
<NewUbuntu> Ciao ragazzi, io ho un problema con java, chi può aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ataruk> gigirock puoi spiegarmelo meglio ?
<gigirocK> ataruk: in impostazioni sistema c'è un menù dove sono segnalate le richieste per driver video proprietari....se stai utilizzando unity nel bottone in alto a dx
<ataruk> intendi in software e aggirnamenti sezione driver ?
<NewUbuntu> fabio_cc ho installato java ma non compare su firefox, ho provato di tutto ma niente
<gigirocK> ataruk: si per esempio
<ataruk> gigirock in quella sezione su driver mi spuntano 4 opzioni
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, come lo hai installato?
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, versione di ubuntu?
<gigirocK> ataruk: ma il video supporta alte risoluzioni ?
<ataruk> dice Nvidia corporation GT218M [geforce 210M] sotto dice questo dispositivo sta usando un driver alternativo  e sotto ancora ho 4 opzioni
<ataruk> in uso nvidia binary driver, in uso X,org x server, in uso Nvidia legacy binary driver, in uso nvidia legacy binary driver proprietario
<NewUbuntu> fabio_cc la versione di ubuntu è l'ultima. L'ho installato seguendo la guida presente su ubuntu-it. Ho provato prima con l'installazione diretta del pacchetto e non me lo installava, poi ho fatto manualmente con l'altro metodo.
<ataruk> ho installato ubuntu con nomodeset
<ataruk> credo che al momento non sia supportato vorrei capire come sistemare il problema
<gigirocK> ataruk: ma quella è l'unica scheda video del sistema ?
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, sarebbe bastato sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin
<ataruk> si' certo
<ataruk> il computer e' un acer all in one dual core 4 gb di ram scheda nvidia gt218m
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, cosa hai fatto di preciso=
<fabio_cc> ?
<gigirocK> ataruk: mmmmh allin1 hanno gestione del video strana
<akis24> ataruk:  da terminale  sudo apt install  pastebinit  e subito dopo finito dai  xrandr | pastebinit   al secondo comando in risposta avrai un link sul terminale postalo qui in canale
<gigirocK> ataruk: hai un video esterno ?
<ataruk> akis24 provo subito
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, indica il link del wiki che hai seguito e i comandi che hai dato
<ataruk> gigirock no non e' esterno
<NewUbuntu> fabio_cc ho seguito la procedura per l'installazione di java passo passo (ho anche verificato che sia stato installato mediante il comando java -version). Il problema è che il plug-in su firefox non compare. Ho provato anche a seguire delle indicazioni sul sito mozilla e su quello di oracle, ma niente
<NewUbuntu> fabio_cc ok
<gigirocK> ataruk: vediamo il comando come dice akis24
<NewUbuntu> fabio_cc http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java/Oracle
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, avevi proprio bisogno del java di oracle?
<ataruk> akis24 dopo il primo comando dice failed to get size of gamma for output default
<ataruk> al primo comando invece ha installato qualcosa
<NewUbuntu> fabio_cc inoltre ho installato anche flash player ma lo stesso problema non me lo ha dato. quindi devo eliminare il java di oracle?
<pinguinone> Rieccomi
<pinguinone> niente da fare
<fabio_cc> [17:30] <fabio_cc> pinguinone, l'ideale è effettuare un backup dei tuoi dati e reinstallare da zero come ti è stato consigliato, così avrai un sistema pulito e non pacioccato
<pinguinone> Ok ma come faccio fabio_cc a fare in modo che abbia tutto? Applicazioni, configurazioni e programmi?
<pinguinone> E cmq va tutto perfettamente solo sta "cavolata" dell'immagine che rimane sul desktop
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, si, segui la parte relativa alla disinstallazione
<NewUbuntu> e poi installo l'altro? fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> pinguinone, le applicazioni le reinstalli, per quanto riguarda le configurazioni, dovresti copiare buona parte delle cartelle nascoste nella tua home (quelle che cominciano col punto) ma volendo un sistema pulito, è da evitare
<pinguinone> Ok allora non posso farlo
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, si
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin
<pinguinone> La cosa che non mi spiego è che l'altro utente va perfettamente
<pinguinone> solo il mio ha questo "difetto"
<fabio_cc> pinguinone, hai fatto la prova a creare un nuovo utente?
<pinguinone> Se vuoi la faccio
<pinguinone> ma sono sicuro che va
<fabio_cc> pinguinone, e non puoi risolvere così?
<pinguinone> l'altro utente della macchina (già esistente prima del salto) va perfettamente
<pinguinone> Eh ma tutti i dati ce li ho di qua
<pinguinone> mica nell'altro utente
<pinguinone> applicazioni-programmi-ecc. ecc.
<fabio_cc> pinguinone, le applicazioni sono installate per tutti gli utentu
<fabio_cc> pinguinone, i dati li sposti da una home all'altra
<pinguinone> Ah
<pinguinone> Quindi tu dici...
<pinguinone> crea un nuovo utente
<pinguinone> E sposti i dati
<pinguinone> e fine del problema?
<NewUbuntu> ok fabio_cc disinstallazione completata
<fabio_cc> pinguinone, prova
<NewUbuntu> fabio_cc mi dice che il pacchetto di openjdk è virtuale
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, aspetta che controllo una cosa, non ho ancora messo ubuntu 16.04
<NewUbuntu> ok fabio_cc attendo
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, è solo questione di versioni: sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jre icedtea-8-plugin
<NewUbuntu> oook
<NewUbuntu> ok fabio_cc sta installando... ti ringrazio tantissimo... mi manca da risolvere un ultimo problema: silverlight. E questo mi serve per forza, come lo trovo?
<akis24> ataruk: prova solo a dare in terminale xrandr  e posta il risultato su paste
<akis24> !paste | ataruk
<ubot-it> ataruk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, aspetta a ringraziare, bisogna anche testarlo :)
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<NewUbuntu> ok, provo dopo se funziona perché se no devo chiudere il browser fabio_cc
<ataruk> akis 24 ok provo
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, sarebbe meglio provarlo subito, anche perché sto per andar via, almeno per adesso
<NewUbuntu> fabio_cc all'inserimento del primo comando per pipelight mi da errore
<NewUbuntu> fabio_cc mi esce il plugin quindi credo sia andato tutto bene
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, riavviare il browser e andare alla pagina di test https://www.java.com/it/download/installed.jsp
<NewUbuntu> fabio_cc funziona, anche senza riavvio, già provato
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, ok
<NewUbuntu> fabio_cc non mi accetta i comandi per pipelight
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, che errore?
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, posta i comandi che dai e l'output
<fabio_cc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<NewUbuntu> fabio_cc non so è lunghissimo
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, usa copia/incolla e il servizio pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<NewUbuntu> Traceback (most recent call last):
<NewUbuntu>   File "/usr/lib/python3.5/urllib/request.py", line 1243, in do_open
<NewUbuntu>     h.request(req.get_method(), req.selector, req.data, headers)
<NewUbuntu>   File "/usr/lib/python3.5/http/client.py", line 1106, in request
<NewUbuntu>     self._send_request(method, url, body, headers)
<fabio_cc> meno male che gli ho detto di usare pastebin
<ataruk> xrandr: failed to get size of gamma for output default screen 0: minimum 640*480, current 640 x 480, current 640 x 480, maximum 640 x 480
<ataruk> default connected primary 640x480+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<ataruk> 640 x 480 73.00
<ataruk> questo e' quello che mi dice
<NewUbuntu> fabio_cc questo dovrebbe essere il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/15984358/
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, questo lo ottieni dando quale comando?
<NewUbuntu> il primo
<NewUbuntu> fabio_cc il primo
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, purtroppo adesso devo andare, mi viene il dubbio che quella guida non vada bene con ubuntu 16.04
<NewUbuntu> va bene fabio_cc grazie mille per tutto
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, magari ancora quel repository ppa non è pronto per ubuntu 16.04, ma è solo una mia supposizione
<fabio_cc> NewUbuntu, prego :)
<akis24> ataruk:  da terminale   cat /etc/default/grub  e metti tutto su paste non in canale
<akis24> !paste | ataruk
<ubot-it> ataruk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<NewUbuntu> Ho bisogno di aiuto per installare pipelight su ubuntu 16.04
<ataruk> ok
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, usi la guida che ti hanno indicato, editi da sorgenti software il ppa e metti wily al posto di xenial. aggiorni gli indici e provi a installarlo di nuovo
<ataruk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15984706/
<akis24> ataruk:  copiae incolla il comando è sbagliato in quel modo e riposta il link
<NewUbuntu> glpiana purtroppo non sono particolarmente esperto, potrebbe spiegarmi meglio per favore?
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, da terminale: sudo software-properties-gtk
<ataruk> bash: cat/etc/default/grub: file o directory non esistente
<ataruk> bash: cat/etc/default/grub: file o directory non esistente
<ataruk> non posso copiare ed incollare sono su 2 pc
<ataruk> ops
<akis24> ataruk:  cat /etc/default/grub
<ataruk> scusate non volevo intasare la chat ho postato per sbaglio le righe
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, ti sposti nella scheda in cui sono elencati i repository aggiuntivi e cerchi quello di pipelight. lo modifichi e al posto di xenial scrivi wily, poi chiudi tutto e alla richiesta fai aggironare gli indici
<akis24> ataruk: spazio dopo cat ...
<ataruk> ok
<ThEbLaCkRoSe> chi puo aiutarmi
<akis24> !aiuto | ThEbLaCkRoSe
<ubot-it> ThEbLaCkRoSe: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<NewUbuntu> glpiana ho eseguito il comando e si è aperta la scheda "software e aggiornamenti", a questo punto cosa dovrei fare?
<glpiana> <glpiana> NewUbuntu, ti sposti nella scheda in cui sono elencati i repository aggiuntivi e cerchi quello di pipelight. lo modifichi e al posto di xenial scrivi wily, poi chiudi tutto e alla richiesta fai aggironare gli indici
<ThEbLaCkRoSe> ok grazie per l'avviso. Non riesco a installare i driver della chiavetta usb tp-link ac600 su ubuntu
<NewUbuntu> glpiana ce ne sono 3, io devo modificare l'unico che NON indica tra parentesi "codice sorgente" giusto?
<ataruk> signori grazie del tempo che mi avete dedicato purtroppo devo andare, spero di riuscire a risolvere il problema, grazie ancora
<akis24> ThEbLaCkRoSe:  se puo' esserti utile .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/726569/tp-link-ac600-driver-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts-x64
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, sì, basta sia quello di pipelight e non altro
<ThEbLaCkRoSe> grz. ma se il kernel non e compatibile
<ThEbLaCkRoSe> ??
<ThEbLaCkRoSe> ma poi non riesco a connetterlo via eternet
<NewUbuntu> glpiana no no è di java
<NewUbuntu> glpiana ma non ce ne sono altri
<akis24> ThEbLaCkRoSe: non saprei aiutarti  in proposito
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, allora torna alla guida e comincia ad aggiungere il repository. se ti da errore, copialo su pastebin
<ThEbLaCkRoSe> guarda al massimo mi collego tramite il portatile con un filo eternet
<ThEbLaCkRoSe> al mio fisso
<glpiana> ThEbLaCkRoSe, per quale motivo non puoi collegare direttamente il pc in questione alla ethernet?
<ThEbLaCkRoSe> perchè l'adsl e lontano
<root83> ragazzi ho installato la rellease 16.04 pero' non riesco a installare flash player plugin mi date una dritta per favore?
<glpiana> !flash | root83
<ubot-it> root83: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<NewUbuntu> glpiana i primi due comandi li prende , agli altri due dà errore
<NewUbuntu> cmq ti passo tutto glpiana
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, questo lo hai dato? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pipelight/stable
<NewUbuntu> si, il primo
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, ok, ora dai di nuovo sudo software-properties-gtk e dovresti vederlo elencato il repo di pipelight
<NewUbuntu> glpiana quindi rifaccio da capo?
<NewUbuntu> glpiana ah ok ok ho capito adesso
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, no, dai sto comando adesso e cerca il repo pipelight nelle varie schede
<NewUbuntu> glpiana ok esce
<NewUbuntu> glpiana ora faccio come mi avevi detto prima allor
<pinguinone> Ho creato un nuovo utente
<pinguinone> Ora voglio copiare tutta la home di un'altro utente dentro questo
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, selezionalo e modificalo. la verisone indicata è xenial?
<pinguinone> ma se vado dentro nella home
<pinguinone> le dir "." non le vedo
<NewUbuntu> glpiana sì
<pinguinone> e alcune (esempio Dropbox) sono con una "x" come se fossero bloccate
<glpiana> pinguinone, ctrl + h per visualizzarle
<pinguinone> ok
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, al posto di xenial scrivi wily
<NewUbuntu> glpiana fatto
<pinguinone> Ok ora le vedo
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, ora chiudi software properties e ti chiederà di ricaricare
<pinguinone> come faccio a "prenderle tutte" comprese quelle bloccate?
<NewUbuntu> ok glpiana fatto
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, torna al terminale e continua con la guida. dovrebbe installartelo adesso
<pinguinone> ?
<NewUbuntu> glpiana sta installando ... a breve ti faccio sapere
<glpiana> pinguinone, non conosco il contesto, ma se non puoi selezionare e copiare, fallo da superutente. se hai ubuntu: sudo nautilus
<NewUbuntu> glpiana ora mi esce una sorta di contratto microsoft
<NewUbuntu> glpiana credo sia la licensa per l'uso dei prodotti microsoft o qualcosa del genere
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, normale, è la EULA. devi selezionare Ok o simile. se non è selezionato premi TAB
<pinguinone> glpiana, una volta copiati tutti i file da una home all'altra credo che dovrei dirgli che l'utente della nuova home ha i permessi di fare tutto no?
<NewUbuntu> glpiana okok... successivamente ogni software che vorrò utilizzare dovrò installarlo a parte? o è già tutto incluso?
<pinguinone> Nel caso come faccio a dirglielo?
<glpiana> pinguinone, sempre come superuser, dalle proprietà dei file, modifichi il proprietario
<pinguinone> Uno per volta?
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, prosegui con la guida. ormai lo hai installato. il resto funzionerà come è scritto lì
<glpiana> pinguinone, no,guarda bene e ci sarà la spunta per farlo recursivamente
<pinguinone> Se seleziono tutto e poi faccio tasto dx proprietà sotto permessi il "proprietario" è una "-"
<pinguinone> non posso modificarlo
<glpiana> !permessi | pinguinone
<ubot-it> pinguinone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<NewUbuntu> glpiana grazie mille ora riavvio il browser e vedo se funziona
<pinguinone> Non capisco
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, ok
<f843d0> pinguinone: chown -R [user]:[user] /path/to/what/I/want/to/reassign/recursively
<glpiana> magari con sudo davanti
<pinguinone> figo
<NewUbuntu> glpiana ho provato ma non funziona
<NewUbuntu> nei plugin non compare
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, mi spiace
<glpiana> usi chrome o firefox o altro?
<NewUbuntu> firefox
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, questo lo hai dato? sudo apt-get install --install-recommends pipelight pipelight-multi
<NewUbuntu> si si
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, e quello successivo? sudo pipelight-plugin --update
<NewUbuntu> si
<NewUbuntu> tutti
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, e nessuno ha dato errore?
<NewUbuntu> no no
<NewUbuntu> ho anche dato il comando per attivare il plugin silverlight
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, intendi questo? sudo pipelight-plugin --enable silvverlight
<NewUbuntu> glipiana esattamente
<NewUbuntu> glpiana esattamente
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, dalla regia akis24 suggerisce: pipelight-plugin --enable widevine
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, no lascia
<NewUbuntu> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> ho capito male i suggerimenti :D
<akis24> ho sbagliato io eh a dirla tutta non glpiana
<NewUbuntu> non è che magari è necessario riavviare il pc? glpiana
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, no. chiudi firefox e dai: sudo pipelight-plugin --create-mozilla-plugins    e poi riavvia firefox e vedi se va
<glpiana> akis24, lol
<NewUbuntu> glpiana ok
<NewUbuntu> glpiana evviva!!! :D grazie mille
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, ringrazia akis24 che suggerisce bene :D
<NewUbuntu> grazie akis24 :D
<NewUbuntu> glpiana il plugin lo ha aggiunto............................ ma sembra non funzionare :(
<NewUbuntu> glpiana ti sto stressando, perdonami :)
<glpiana> NewUbuntu, altro io non so dirti, non lo uso
<NewUbuntu> glpiana io lo uso solo per mediaset perché usa silverlight
<glpiana> ora stacco
<NewUbuntu> glpiana ok grazie mille
<cenzin68> buongiorno
<cenzin68> ho un problema con m installazione
<cenzin68> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi
<cristian_c> cenzin68: ciao
<cenzin68> ciao
<cristian_c> descrivi in dettaglio il problema
<cenzin68> scaricato ubunto 64 bit fatto il dvd dall immagine
<cenzin68> fatto avviare ho scelto di installare ex novo e non aggiornare
<cenzin68> parte ma dopo anche 3 ore e ancora che formatta
<cenzin68> sto scaricando la versione a 32
<cenzin68> dove sbaglio?
<cristian_c> cenzin68: avevi già un'installazione di ubuntu su quel disco?
<cenzin68> si e in dual boot
<cenzin68> win piu ubuntu
<cristian_c> cenzin68: esattamente, quale opzione hai scelto nell'installer?
<PIP> ciao a tutti
<cenzin68> formatta e rinstalla
<cenzin68> ciao
<cristian_c> cenzin68: sicuro che esista? O.o
<PIP> posso fare una domanda  ?
<cenzin68> dio non ricordo il termine preciso
<akis24> !chiedi | pip
<ubot-it> pip: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<PIP> ok :)
<cristian_c> cenzin68: le parole sono importanti ;)
<cenzin68> ok mi spiace son nuovo
<wawos> server  irc.criten.net
<cristian_c> cenzin68: molto di quel che è successo può dipendere da ciò che hai scelto
<cristian_c> in  fase d'installazione
<cenzin68> ok l opzione era se aggiornare o rinstallare ho scelto la seconda dopodiche e partita la formattazzione e li è rimasto
<cenzin68> spero di essere stato chiaro
<PIP> Ho comprato un mese fa circa un notebook senza os. Si tratta di un Celeron come processore nulla dicheVorrei installarci  Linux. Sono indeciso se scegliere Ubuntu o Lubuntu,
<akis24> PIP: lubuntu assolutamente
<akis24> !derivate | PIP
<ubot-it> PIP: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<PIP> grazie
<PIP> è uscita la versione 16.04 di Lubuntu ?
<akis24> si PIP
<PIP> ok ora lo proverò
<cristian_c> cenzin68: col dual boot
<cristian_c> 'installare' può avere tutto un range di accezioni, se non accostato a qualche altro termine
<cristian_c> cenzin68: quindi difficile capire quale opzione hai scelto tra tutte quelle disponibili
<cenzin68> no praticamente ho settato il boot del pc da lettore cdvd e da li son partito con l installazione ,ubuntu mi rileva win e ubuntu dopodiche mi chiede se aggirnare la vecchia versione o rinstallare la nuova perdendo comunque i dati ed io ho scelto questa
<cenzin68> facciamo cosi ho scaricato la versione a 32 bit piu unebootin cosi provo da usb grazie
<akis24> cenzin68: avvia da disco live oppure usb  " prova ubuntu senza installare " che si vede la situazione del disco
<cenzin68> ok provo ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> cenzin68: beh, se il bios è uefi, unetbootin non ti conviene
<cenzin68> wifi?
<cristian_c> cenzin68: =??
<krabador> unetbootin non conviene mai, a meno che non sia l'unico a funzionare.
<cenzin68> non capisco il bios uefi?
<cenzin68> krabador unetbootin non serve a mettere un iso ubuntu su usb?
<krabador> cenzin68, non in senso esclusivo, nel senso che è un programma che fa questo , ma non IL programma
<krabador> !usbwin | cenzin68
<ubot-it> cenzin68: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cenzin68> grande provo
<krabador> ;)
<cristian_c> cenzin68: visto che si è bloccato prima col dvd
<cristian_c> controlla il file .iso
<cristian_c> cenzin68:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum   http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<cenzin68> ho scaricato la versione 32 bit adesso scaricato il programa per iso su usb appena finito provo a installarlo mi spiace che quando prov devo chiudere la chat provero a rientrare per farvi sapere grazie
<cristian_c> cenzin68: leggi anche ai link che ho postato
<cenzin68> ok vado
<cenzin68> cristian_c wiki.ubuntu-it.org ha impiegato troppo tempo a rispondere
<cristian_c> cenzin68: il server è intasato
<cristian_c> molto probabilmente
<cenzin68> cristian_c ho visto ma adesso vado a provare grazie spero di ritrovarvi cosi vi faccio sapere ciao
<cirofloyd> ciao
<Sensuke> Ciao a tutti scusate il disturbo ma posso chiedervi una mano?
<krabador> ma chiedi pure
<Sensuke> Ho un problema con la scheda di rete Atheros QCA9565, non me la rivela sto provando in tutti i modi ad attivarla o di aggiornargli i driver o firmware ma niente. Sapete per caso come fare o che discussione suggerirmi?
<krabador> Sensuke, allora, sei qui con il pc in questione ?
<Sensuke> Si sono connesso via cavo ethernet
<krabador> Sensuke, bene, allora per favore, apri il terminale, digita sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit
<krabador> invio
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo darà un link, incollalo qui
<Sensuke> un attimo che mi sta installando pastebinit
<Sensuke> Che non lo ho. 5 sec
<Sensuke> Mi da questo Link krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15988546/
<krabador> ok Sensuke , esattamente come prima, rfkill list | pastebinit
<Sensuke> Ecco a te krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15988611/
<krabador> ok Sensuke ,   lspci -vnn | grep Network | pastebinit
<Sensuke> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15988684/
<krabador> in che ubuntu, Sensuke
<Sensuke> 16.10 LTS
<krabador> lsmod | grep ath | pastebinit
<Sensuke> Ma sono passato dal 15.10 al 16.10 LTS pensando che si potesse risolvere ma già ho mezzo capito di aver una una mezza cazzata, forse.
<krabador> beh, è sempre consigliata installazione pulita
<krabador> Sensuke, 16.04  ;)
<Sensuke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15988822/
<Sensuke> krabador*
<Sensuke> Ho voluto tentare e nella mia ignoranza non ci sono riuscito seppur, oggi pomeriggio, a forza di leggere per il forum e smanettare con una certa logica me l'aveva trovata però riavviandolo e togliendo il cavo non funzionava comunque.
<YouNeverKnow> Sensuke, modprobe ath9k
<krabador> Sensuke, cosa hai mandato per ultimo ?
<Sensuke> Il tuo ultimo comando krabador
<krabador> ovvero ?
<Sensuke> lsmod | grep ath | pastebinit
<krabador> ok, modprobe ath9k
<krabador> iwconfig | pastebinit
<Sensuke> scusami che devo scrivere: sudo modprobe ath9k iwconfig | pastebinit ?
<krabador> no, prima uno , poi l'altro
<Sensuke> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'ath9k': Operation not permitted
<Sensuke> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Sensuke> enp1s0    no wireless extensions.
<Sensuke> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<Sensuke> Questo è il secondo caso
<krabador> Sensuke, un attimo
<Sensuke> Sisi, grazie per la disponibilità. ^^
<matadores> buona sera
<krabador> Sensuke, prima di continuare , sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<matadores> come installare i driver video al nuovo ubuntu?
<krabador> Sensuke, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebint
<krabador> matadores, sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit
<krabador> matadores, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<matadores> ok
<krabador> incolla il link del secondo
<Sensuke> krabador primo comando: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15989352/
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15989372/
<matadores> ecco
<PIP> Buona sera
<PIP> ho bisogno d'aiuto per vLubuntu 16.04
<Sensuke> krabador secondo comando: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15989381/
<PIP> problema molto grave per il  wifi
<PIP> la solita storia dei driver Broadcom...
<PIP> La cosa sconcertante è che con Ubuntu nessun problema
<PIP> Lubuntu non va
<krabador> Sensuke, uname -a | pastebinit
<PIP> come per altre distro
<krabador> PIP, hai installato lubuntu da 0 ?
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15989372/
<PIP> no è in live
<CENZIN68> PER CRISTIAN_C
<Sensuke> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15989459/
<krabador> CENZIN68, rivolgiti al canale, non sempre tutti connessi sono presenti
<CENZIN68> grazie sono riuscito forse era la release non completa
<CENZIN68> grazie Krabador
<PIP> Aiuto
<krabador> PIP, in live non tutte le installazioni driver vanno a buon fine
<krabador> puo' essere necessario il riavvio
<krabador> PIP, hai intenzione di usare la live, come sistema completo ?
<matadores> XD
<PIP> è una prova
<krabador> PIP, ecco, non puoi pretendere troppo da una prova
<krabador> matadores, driver=radeon , stai perfettamente usando il driver per la tua scheda, di ubuntu 16.04
<matadores> lubutunt 15.04 e 15.10 hanno lo stesso problema come il lubuntu 14.04 lts
<krabador> matadores, che , come dire... sarebbe ?
<krabador> PIP, apri il terminale
<krabador> PIP, sudo lshw -C network | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<matadores> che il wifi in lubuntu si deve solo configurare con terminale
<matadores> installando parti aggiuntive
<krabador> matadores, e quale sarebbe il problema ?
<matadores> intendi di lubuntu?
<krabador> matadores, non tutto l'hardware va al primo colpo ,o ha la stessa procedura di installazione
<PIP> ok adesso ho il pc principale con lo schermo che non va
<PIP> tra poco mi lascierà credo
<krabador> matadores, intendo che dovresti essere chiaro con i "problemi!
<krabador> PIP, che hardware è ?
<matadores> non voglio polemicare ma è assurdo che su lubuntu questa cosa dei driver wifi continui da anni
<PIP> quale il portatile o i pc principale ?
<krabador> matadores, infatti questa non è una sede, e da quello che stai dicendo non è neanche un problema
<krabador> PIP, quello per cui stai chiedendo assistenza
<matadores> comunque
<matadores> io avevo dato il comando che mi hai dato
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15989372/
<krabador> matadores, hai domande inerenti a problemi con il sistema?
<PIP> Pc  con processore Celeron
<matadores> driver video
<krabador> matadores, ti ho risposto krabador> matadores, driver=radeon , stai perfettamente usando il driver per la tua scheda, di ubuntu 16.04
<PIP> Scheva grafica integrata Intel
<matadores> ma come se non posso regolare lo schermo
<PIP> scusa eh no sul pc fisso uso Mint :))
<krabador> matadores, il driver lo stai usando, se non supporta tutte le risoluzioni del mondo, è un altro discorso
<matadores> e ma installando catalist  le altre colte potevo
<matadores> e se vado su impostazioni mi dice che non sto usado i driver proprietari
<Sensuke> krabador: risolvi con matdores poi ti riposto il link. No preoccupa. ^^
<krabador> matadores, xrandr | pastebinit
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15989665/
<PIP> mentre il nuovo pc appunto è Celeron con scheda video integrata
<krabador> Sensuke, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> matadores, 1366x768      60.00 , l'integrato , e  1024x768      60.00*  quello che hai attaccato in vgs
<krabador> vga
<krabador> PIP, manda il comando che ti ho dato, dalla lubuntu che dici avere il problema
<PIP> devo lasciare per mezz'ora causa probleema monitor
<Sensuke> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/15989711/
<matadores> come si chiama il programma per fare foto al desktop? cosi ti mostro krabador
<krabador> Sensuke, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<krabador> matadores, se hai ubuntu , non serve il "programma per fare le foto" , premi stamp, e la mette in /home/utente/immagini
<matadores> non ho il pulsante stamp
<matadores> per questo sto chiedendo
<Sensuke> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15989764/
<f843d0> matadores: impossibile, controlla nuovamente, per favore
<krabador> matadores, in ogni caso "<matadores> e ma installando catalist  le altre colte potevo " ---> ieri , allo streaming a cui eri presente , di presentazione di ubuntu 1604, è stato detto piu' volte che le ati possono usare solo quello opersource, che è quello che stai usando
<matadores> ho rotto la tastiera del notebook cosi uso tastiera tramite usb
<matadores> ecco la verità
<krabador> f843d0, nono, se matadores ti dice una cosa, è quella, non lo smuovi, il log ne è pieno
<f843d0> matadores: non esiste tastiera al mondo compatibile con i sistemi odierni priva di tasto Stamp
<matadores> la testiera e linq presa da cinesi nella mia citta questo dice tutto poi sei lbero di non credermi
<krabador> matadores, lascia stare per un attimo la tastiera , per vari motivi. Hai letto ?
<f843d0> matadores: il mio nome è combattere per la libertà, ne sono innamorato
<matadores> hmm
<f843d0> matadores: e comunque, non tutto è perduto. Gimp fa screenshot senza uso del tasto Stamp. E puoi anche installare imagemagick ed impiegare import -w root screen.png, magari accompagnato da uno sleep &&
<krabador> o usare gnome-screnshot  il default
<krabador> giusto per ottimizzare
<krabador> il punto è , che i 2 monitor stanno usando le risoluzioni indicate da xrandr, che problemi ci sono ?
<krabador> il primo, oltre quella che sta usando, non puo' andare sicuramente .
<matadores> ma fino alla 15.10 con catalist andava bene
<matadores> e potevo  configurare lo schermo
<matadores> :(
<krabador> matadores, ieri potevi prestare piu' attenzione allo streaming, ed al canale party, dove la questione che in 16.04 è stata ribadita almeno una decina di volte
<krabador> è che 16.04 non include i fglrx , di default
<Sensuke> krabador: finisci questo problema e poi famo il mio se ti va e hai tempo. ^^
<matadores> capito preso 2 fregature convinto che partissionasse come le versioni precedenti durante l'istallazione ubuntu mi ha incasinato win 10 quindi non potevo piu entrarci ora qui non posso usare la risoluzione  desiderata e va bene almeno mi aiutate a partizionare il disco rigido seza disistallare ubuntu cosi accontento mio figlio?
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> matadores, 2 fregature ---> nessuno promette niente, l'utente maneggia i sistemi a suo rischio e pericolo, sempre e comunque, al di la della preparazione
<matadores> sulla prestazione non prendo in giro e non ho mai preso in giro ubuntu va benissimo
<matadores> krabador e modificando il file per la risoluzione dello schermo?
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15989665/ dove sta questo?
<krabador> matadores, decidi, o di qua, o di la
<krabador> matadores, ok l'inesperienza, ma
<krabador> almeno leggi cio che ti viene detto
<matadores> hai detto che non posso mettere risoluzione oltre quella che mi appare
<krabador> krabador> il punto è , che i 2 monitor stanno usando le risoluzioni indicate da xrandr, che problemi ci sono ?
<krabador> matadores, leggi bene
<krabador> <krabador> il primo, oltre quella che sta usando, non puo' andare sicuramente .
<krabador> il primo
<matadores> sinceramente lo schermo principale l'ho disattivato
<matadores> dalle impostazioni
<krabador> ecco, e , di grazia, che cos'è cio' che è attaccato in vga ?
<matadores> una bella televisione
<f843d0> Sembra che VGA stia andando con il massimo della risoluzione consentito
<f843d0> xrandr -q non rileva risoluzioni maggiori
<krabador> a te puo' piacere quanto ti pare, ma se non piace a linux, a xorg, eccetera, non risolviammo molto, specialmente se dici "bella " al posto di dire di che cosa stiamo parlando
<matadores> http://i67.tinypic.com/2iub295.png http://i67.tinypic.com/24gm4xi.png
<krabador> matadores, dal log, un televisore thomson a tubo , vero ?
<matadores> toshiba
<krabador> a tubo?
<matadores> scusa thomson
<matadores> come hai detto tu
<matadores> ma schermo piatto
<akis24> matadores:  la bella televisione ha un modello ?
<krabador> akis24, magari tu sei piu' fortunato...
<krabador> matadores, quella schermata che hai postato non ha niente a che fare con la scheda video
<matadores> vi dico la verità non ricordo il modello e siccome e molto che la tengo mia madre lo scatolo lo ha usato
<krabador> matadores, e puo' stare come sta
<matadores> quindi posso solo darvi i codici che riesco attaccati alla tv
<matadores> si
<matadores> ma non posso mettere 16:9 e di conseguenza le pagine internet non vengono visualizate come devono essere viste
<f843d0> Bah, comunque sembra che ci sono poche risoluzioni perchè mancano i driver proprietari
<krabador> Sensuke, fa una cosa, riavvia il pc, entra in bios, carica i valori di default
<krabador> Sensuke, riavvia il sistema , torna qui
<f843d0> Sensuke: che atheros si fa andare in qualche modo
<Sensuke> Scusa l'ignoranza ma come faccio dal bios a vedere i valori di default krabador?
<krabador> Sensuke, non devi vederli, devi caricarli
<krabador> load defaults
<f843d0> Sensuke: ci dovrebbe essere un tasto esposto dalle descrizioni del bios che permette di caricare i valori di default
<Sensuke> ok allora riavvio e vedo un attimo
<krabador> f8, o ci sei o non ci sei ;S
<Sensuke> Ok rieccomi ho fatto load setup ma non è accaduto niente
<cristian_c> Sensuke: dunque
<cristian_c> Sensuke: hai 16.04?
<Sensuke> Aspetta un secondo che ti dico bene
<Sensuke> Si ho Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> qca9565?
<Sensuke> Si
<Sensuke> Atherso
<cristian_c> Sensuke: come hai provato a installare 'a mano''
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Sensuke: lsmod | grep ath
<Sensuke> Ho fatto l'aggironamento tramite impostazioni-> sistema-> controlla aggironamenti-> installa agg
<cristian_c> Sensuke: uname -a
<Sensuke> sudo lsmod | grep ath
<Sensuke> ath3k                  20480  0
<Sensuke> bluetooth             520192  30 bnep,ath3k,btbcm,btrtl,btusb,rfcomm,btintel
<Sensuke> cristian_c sudo uname -a
<Sensuke> Linux francesco-Aspire-ES1-521 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 18 18:33:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> Sensuke: prima di addentrarti nello scaricare/compilare driver
<cristian_c> sarebbe bene capire se con la live della 14.04, i driver vengono automaticamente caricati o meno
<cristian_c> Sensuke: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760409/ubuntu-16-04-wirelress-not-working
<Sensuke> Guarda io sono passato dalla 14 alle 15 poiché, tra le mille soluzioni, consigliavano di passare alle 15 poiché poteva risolvere il bug di questa scheda wirless. Purtroppo per me non è accaduto e ho tentato di aggiornare.
<f843d0> Sensuke: hai provato dalle live di 15 e 16?
<cristian_c> Sensuke: neanche in 15.10 va?
<angel1604lts> sera a tutti
<cristian_c> f843d0: Sensuke http://askubuntu.com/questions/746780/qualcomm-atheros-qca9565-ubuntu-15-10-issues
<Sensuke> f843d0: scusa la mia deficienza ma cosa vuol dire LIVE? cristian_c: No non va nemmeno in 15.10 infatti mi sono sorpreso. :/
<f843d0> Sensuke: da un supporto di installazione di GNU/Linux Ubuntu puoi anche avviare una modalità denominata Live, che ti permette di caricare in memoria volatile il sistema operativo e provarne le funzionalità
<cristian_c> Sensuke: quindi sei passato attraverso continui aggiornamenti di sistema?
<Sensuke> f843d0: ah! Si ho sempre prima provato il sistema operativo tranne il 16.04 LTS al quale sono passato tramite aggiornamento
<f843d0> Sensuke: potrebbe avere un senso fare una prova live
<f843d0> Sensuke: come tutta la sfera open source, comes without warranty
<Sensuke> cristian_c: solo dal 15.10 alla 16.04 LTS ho utilizzato l'installazione degli aggiornamenti.
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/752108/wifi-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-04-3-with-driver-atheros-qualcomm-qca9565-in-lapt
<Sensuke> cristian_c: ho letto ma non mi funge molto la cosa.
<cristian_c> beh, ho solo postato link di gente con la stessa scheda wifi
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, prima di scaricare e compilare driver , ti merita fare una prova in livd
<cristian_c> live
<Sensuke> cristian_c: infatti grazie mille per il post il ragazzo ha il mio stesso problema e facendo il suo primo comando qualcosa fa, tuttavia mettendo il secondo comando consigliato dall'altro ragazzo che gli ha risposto non mi da un granché di risultato. Forse tu mi sai dire qualcosa al riguardo.
<Sensuke> Mi ha detto di postare questo comando: grep ath9k /etc/modprobe.d/* e di postargli di seguito ciò che mi viene fuori che è ciò che segue: /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf:options ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<Sensuke> Sai indicarmi qualcosa?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Sensuke: beh, se la scheda si disattiva, in seguito a un problema
<cristian_c> magari inizialmente atttivandosi
<cristian_c> allora potrebbe avere senso usare quel parametro nel comando modprobe
<cristian_c> Sensuke: ma per verificare la cosa, dovremmo quantomeno vedere il log dmesg
<Saburo> Buona sera
<akis24> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Saburo> Qualcuno ha provato ad installare Code::Blocks sulla nuova versione Ubuntu mate?
<f843d0> Dà problemi?
<Sensuke> Rieccomi
<cristian_c> Saburo: sudo apt-get install codeblocks
<cristian_c> !info codeblocks
<ubot-it> codeblocks (source: codeblocks): Code::Blocks integrated development environment (IDE). In component universe, is optional. Version 13.12-3.1build1 (wily), package size 1868 kB, installed size 6776 kB
<Sensuke> Allora ho eseguito questo comando: sudo lshw -C network e mi ha dato ciò che segue: *-network
<Sensuke>        description: Ethernet interface
<Sensuke>        product: RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<Sensuke>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<Sensuke>        physical id: 0
<Giovanni> Ciao, Ho installato la versione 16.04 ed ho una radeon hd 3450 ma tutto lento ed a scatti
<f843d0> !paste | Sensuke
<ubot-it> Sensuke: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Sensuke> Scusate, sto imparando.
<Sensuke> Faccio subito. ^^
<cristian_c> Sensuke: teoricamente , potresti risolvere con i backports del kernel 4.5
<cristian_c> visto che hai un kernel 4.4 sulla 16.04
<f843d0> Giovanni: che driver sta impiegando Xorg?
<Sensuke> cristian_c ti ho contattato in privato così da non intasare e confondere in chat pubblica
<Sensuke> Se mi puoi rispondere là sarebbe meglio per me, poi dimmi te. ^^
<f843d0> Sensuke: male, pubblica le tue domande o risultati in canale, altre persone potrebbero avere idee migliori delle nostre
<cristian_c> Sensuke: la chat è una risorsa pubblica
<cristian_c> non si fa assistenza in privato
<cristian_c> per come è definita
<f843d0> Giovanni: vale anche per te :), vedi il driver in uso dal log di /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<f843d0> Giovanni: se non ne interpreti il contenuto, crea un paste e pubblica il link in canale
<f843d0> !paste | Giovanni
<ubot-it> Giovanni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Sensuke: ma hai provato a scaricare 14.04.4 , 15.10 o 16.04?
<Saburo> code blocks mi da delle dipendenze mancanti...
<f843d0> Saburo: quali? Output esatto
<f843d0> !paste | Saburo
<ubot-it> Saburo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Saburo> gtk 3.0
<f843d0> Saburo: output esatto, grazie
<Sensuke> cristian:
<Sensuke> cristian_c: scusate allora posto tutto qua. Si ho scaricato le prime due e la 16.04 LTS l'ho scaricata andando in alto a destra premendo l'icone per spegnare il pc-> info sul computer-> controllo aggiornamento-> installa agg-> mi ha chiesto se volevo aggiornarmi a 16.04 LTS e gli ho detto di si e gli ho fatto fare tutte le cose che mi richiedeva.
<Giovanni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15991858/
<cristian_c> !tizio | Sensuke
<ubot-it> Sensuke: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<Sensuke> Ok
<Saburo> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<Saburo>  codeblocks : Dipende: libcodeblocks0 (= 16.01~ubuntu16.04.1) ma non sta per essere installato
<Saburo>               Dipende: libwxbase2.8-0 (>= 2.8.12.1+dfsg2) ma non è installabile
<Saburo>               Dipende: libwxgtk2.8-0 (>= 2.8.12.1+dfsg2) ma non è installabile
<Saburo> E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati.
<cristian_c> Sensuke: l'avanzamento è un'altra cosa rispetto al download della .iso
<cristian_c> !paste | Saburo
<ubot-it> Saburo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<f843d0> Giovanni: il sistema ti va a scatti perchè usa VESA
<Sensuke> Si ho scaricato le prime due e la 16.04 LTS l'ho scaricata andando in alto a destra premendo l'icone per spegnare il pc-> info sul computer-> controllo aggiornamento-> installa agg-> mi ha chiesto se volevo aggiornarmi a 16.04 LTS e gli ho detto di si e gli ho fatto fare tutte le cose che mi richiedeva.
<Saburo> Questo è il mio problrma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15991900/
<Giovanni> grazie, cosa posso fare?
<Sensuke> perciò che faccio? scusate ma non sto capneod. :/
<cristian_c> !download | Sensuke
<ubot-it> Sensuke: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04
<cristian_c> Sensuke: scarica il file .iso e masterizzalo su un dvd
<Saburo> Non riesco a risolvere il problema delle dipendenze di codeblocks :O
<f843d0> Giovanni: conosci il modello di scheda video? Ti serve il driver associato per migliorare il supporto del sistema operativo
<Sensuke> ok e poi lo installo?
<Giovanni> RV620 LE Radeon hd 3450
<cristian_c> Sensuke: no
<cristian_c> Sensuke: fai il boot da dvd e scegli 'try ubuntu without installing'
<cristian_c> Saburo: e come l'hai installato codeblocks?
<Saburo> Ho aggiunto il ppa ufficiale
<Sensuke> ok allora mo lo scarico e lo metto su DVD/pennetta, penso sia uguale giusto?
<PIP> son tornato
<Saburo> aggiornato e quando provo ad installarlo mi si ferma a causa delle dipendenze
<f843d0> Saburo: ppa è una pessima idea
<cristian_c> Saburo: era necessario?
<cristian_c> (il ppa)
<PIP> ok  son disperato e  anche un po' arrabbiato. Sto usando Lubuntu e dal problema col Wifi Broadband da Canonical  speravo fosse risolto  rispetto ad altre distro
<PIP> cmq nessuna polemica
<cristian_c> Sensuke: su usb la procedura è diversa
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Sensuke
<ubot-it> Sensuke: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Giovanni> I drivers li trovo sul sito della scheda?
<PIP> per favore aiutatemi
<cristian_c> f843d0: per hd3450 ci sono solo i driver open
<Saburo> Nella sezione download si consiglia il ppa se si utilizza ubuntu
<f843d0> cristian_c: leggevo sulla pagina https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Saburo> Poi io sono un "novellino" da poco son passato a linux D:
<f843d0> cristian_c: danno il 620 come fully supported
<cristian_c> PIP: piuttosto che lamentarti, descrivi il problema ;)
<Sensuke> Sulla partizione di windows 10 di questo portatile ho già il programma per creare la pennetta ma grazie mille comuqnue, mo leggo la guida.
<akis24> PIP: collega via cavo  e poi da driver aggiuntivi vedi se trova qualche driver per la scheda wifi
<PIP> si ma è scomodo fare via cavo
<cristian_c> f843d0: se in 'driver aggiuntivi' non è disponibile nessun driver per quella scheda, vuol dire che andrà soltanto con gli open
<akis24> pazienza se vuoi risolvere...
<cristian_c> su quella determinata release
<Giovanni> niente da fare allora, devo rinunciare?
<PIP> non si può operare da offline ?
<akis24> PIP: noi facciamo il possibile fallo anche tu se intendi risolvere ..
<cristian_c> f843d0: per giunta, in 16.04, sono stati rimossi i catalyst, quindi amdgpu e radeon coprono l'intero range di schede amd
<PIP> Problema non funziona il wi-fi  Broadcom 43142
<f843d0> cristian_c: perfetto, spiegalo a Giovanni :)
<cristian_c> Saburo: molto semplicemente, i programmi, per la maggior parte, si trovano nei repo ufficiali della distribuzione
<cristian_c> Saburo: i ppa non ti servono ;)
<cristian_c> PIP: e cos'hai fatto, fino ad ora, per tentarlo di farlo andare?
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Giovanni> Grazie, buona notte :(
<cristian_c> Giovanni: sicuro di aver seguito la discussione?
<Giovanni> Devo andare sul sito della scheda?
<PIP> Ho provato ad installare in pacchetto deb Btw 43
<f843d0> Giovanni: la morale è che dovrebbe funzionare out of the box, anche se il log di Xorg dichiara di usare VESA, ha provato a usare ati e radeon, ma senza successo
<Giovanni> e allora?
<cristian_c> Sensuke: ti suggerisco vivamente l'utilizzo di universal usb installer, al posto di qualunque altro software tu abbia
<cristian_c> Giovanni: ma hai provato in live o su ubuntu installato?
<f843d0> Giovanni: quanto tempo hai dedicato al problema?
<cristian_c> e sei su 16.04?
<f843d0> Giovanni: hai cercato riscontri da altre fonti?
<Saburo> Nella sezione di download, per alcune distro i file per download mentre per ubuntu solo il ppa Q_Q
<Giovanni> sia in live che installato e' uguale
<cristian_c> PIP: da dove?
<PIP> da una penna usb...
<cristian_c> Saburo: ma hai letto quel che ti si è detto?
<cristian_c> e anche quanto scritto all'inizio, ovvero:
<cristian_c> Saburo: sudo apt-get install codeblocks
<cristian_c> (ma senza ppa)
<cristian_c> PIP: e il file , sulla penna usb, come ci è finito?
<PIP> l'ho messo io ovviamente ;)
<cristian_c> PIP: da dove?
<PIP> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/b43-fwcutter/1:019-2
<cristian_c> Giovanni: possiamo vedere il log di dmesg?
<Giovanni> comke lo trovo?
<cristian_c> PIP: ok, ma hai provato a seguirela guida wiki di ubuntu dedicata a broadcom?
<Saburo> Mi avete salvato, idiota io a non leggere :I
<angel1604lts> sera a tutti ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu 14.04 mate anlcune volte non vede le porte usb2.0
<cristian_c> Giovanni: digita: dmesg in un terminale
<cristian_c> Giovanni: il risultato incollalo su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Giovanni
<ubot-it> Giovanni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Saburo: non fa niente
<PIP> no  ma si riferisce alle versioni di Ubuntu precedenti alla 16.04
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: hai considerato che ci possa essere un problema hardware della macchina piuttosto che software?
<PIP> Si può usare comunque ?
<cristian_c> PIP: ovvio, di certo le guide non sono aggiornate nel giorno del rilascio
<cristian_c> di certo non tutte
<cristian_c> PIP: sì, puoi testarla
<angel1604lts> cristian e raro ma non penso anche perche su win va senza problemi
<PIP> sto usando Lubuntu 16.04 per la cronaca
<Giovanni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15992209/
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: l'hai testato sufficientemente a lungo da poterlo escludere?
<angel1604lts> mi passa  quando spengo il pc  disconnettendo tutto quello che ho sulle porte usb e riaccendendolo  e mettendo un usb sulle porte 2.0 non la rileva cosa diferente sulla porta usb 3.0
<cristian_c> [ 12.469501] [drm] VGACON disable radeon kernel modesetting. [ 12.469552] [drm:radeon_init [radeon]] *ERROR* No UMS support in radeon module!
<PIP> Pareri su Lubuntu è piu' complesso di Ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> !chat | PIP
<ubot-it> PIP: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> PIP: s invece ti interessa risolvere il problema della broadcom, continua pure qui ;)
<angel1604lts> cosa differente se la lascio connessa sulla porta usb2.0 me la vede
<cristian_c> Giovanni: esce l'errore che ho postato
<PIP> va bene è che sto usando Lubuntu tutto qui. Invece su Ubuntu normale il wi-fi va
<Giovanni> come fare?
<Alch> Ciao
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: e questo comportamento non è mai riproducibile su windows, nelle stesse identiche condizioni?
<cristian_c> PIP: è la stessa cosa, non è questione di lubuntu o ubuntu
<cristian_c> se il pc è lo stesso
<PIP> non mi pare dato il problema del Wi-fi :)
<cristian_c> e il numero di versione lo stesso
<angel1604lts> no su windows va tutto normale io penso che sia il kernel cristian_c  anche perche con il 3.19  non mi passava questo problema
<cristian_c> PIP: puoi tranquillamente dlcumentarti a riguardo, per verificare se sia vero o meno quanto affermi ;)
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: e hai provato attualmente il 3.19?
<angel1604lts> no posso istallarlo sulla 16.04?
<cristian_c> PIP: ma poi hai aperto la guida wiki?
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: puoi
<PIP> si l'ho aperta
<PIP> ora è tardi
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: lo recuperi dalla mainline dei kernel ubuntu
<PIP> vedròdi recuperare un modem usb
<Sensuke> cristian_c : ok allora mi scarico quello
<angel1604lts> pero con i vari aggiornamenti  futuri cristian_c  mi puo portare problemi ?
<cristian_c> Sensuke: perfetto
<cristian_c> !uabwin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'uabwin'
<cristian_c> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: il kernel hai la fortuna di poterlo selezionare al grub
<angel1604lts> mi  aiuti cristian_c  ad istallarlo perfavore
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: la versione che preferisci , tra quelle installate
<PIP> dimenticavo è in live.. Mi conviene installarlo ?
<Giovanni> Risolvibile il mio problema?
<PIP> prima ?
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: esattamente, qual 3.19?
<cristian_c> PIP: con broadcom, sì
<angel1604lts> si mi pare che era quello della ubuntu vivid
<angel1604lts> scusa vivid
<anticorex_> salve
<PIP> allora domani installo Lubuntu 16.04 sul notebook
<cristian_c> PIP: le broadcom, proprio per via del firmware proprietario rendono difficile poterle usare in live
<PIP> ok bene, buono a sapersi
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: sì, era quello, ma serve il numero di versione preciso
<cristian_c> Giovanni: bisogna fare una ricerca su quell'errore nel dmesg
<cristian_c> PIP: quindi installa ubuntu
<Giovanni> ok
<cristian_c> e poi segui la guida
<PIP> Installo Lubuntu o Ubuntu ?
<Giovanni> Grazie
<cristian_c> PIP: dipende dalle caratteristiche del pc
<PIP> Celeron
<PIP> 1,50ghz
<angel1604lts> se non sbaglio cristian_c  era il kernel 3.19, xorg 1.17 e mesa 10.5.9
<PIP> se ben ricordo
<cristian_c> giovanni, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1407505
<angel1604lts> cristian_c,  mi sa che e lo stesso che ha linux mint
<cristian_c> PIP: ram, sched grafica?
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: 3.19.qualcosa
<PIP> 4gb di ram Scheda grafica Intel integrata
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: non posso fornirti il kernel della mainline se non conosco il terzo numero
<cristian_c> PIP: sai anche quale celeron?
<PIP> aspetta
<angel1604lts> non mi ricordo cristian_c  penso che era la ultima vers che era sulla ubuntu 14.03
<angel1604lts> scusa 14.04.3
<cristian_c> mmm, ok
<PIP> Intel Celeron Cpu 3050r
<PIP> 3050 n
<PIP> perchè ?
<NewUbuntu> Ciao ragazzi qualcuno sa dirmi come aggiornare i plugin di firefox? l'ho installato oggi ma non funziona molto probabilmente perché non è l'ultima versione
<manuelG> buonasera
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: 3.19.0
<manuelG> per caso, seppur ad ora tarda, posso chiedere a qualcuno se ha avuto problemi nell'aggiornamento 14.04 -> 16.04 con mysql 5.7 ?
<angel1604lts> si
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: quindi ti serve quello
<cristian_c> PIP: ok
<angel1604lts> si
<angel1604lts> cristian_c,  se metto questo va bene sudo apt install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-vivid libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-vivid ?
<cristian_c> PIP: beh, hai vzrie possibilità, è una cpu scarsa, xubuntu e lubuntu sono adatte, magari una ubuntu ci gita, ma non so come
<cristian_c> *gira
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: ma su 16.04?
<angel1604lts> si
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: li hai trovati lì i pacchetti? Nei repo di xenial?
<angel1604lts> no
<cristian_c> NewUbuntu: quali plugin?
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: e allora dove li hai visti?
<PIP> allora io ho fatto dei test con le release daily di Ubuntu 16.04 e funzionava perfettamente. Anche con Ubuntu Mate  16.04
<manuelG> qualcuno ha modo di darmi supporto?
<cristian_c> manuelG: esattamente, quali problemi?
<angel1604lts> sul forum di ubutu mate per aggiornare il kernel della 14.04 .2
<manuelG> dopo aver aggiornato 1404 -> 1604 (server version)
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: ok, ma tu sei su 16.04, non su 14.04
<manuelG> mysql 5.7 non si installa correttamente
<cristian_c> manuelG: quali messaggi d'errore ottieni?
<angel1604lts> ecco perche ti dicevo se andavano bene cristian_c
<cristian_c> !paste | manuelG
<ubot-it> manuelG: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: ma se non trovi i pacchetti nei repo, come dire.....
<cristian_c> .i devi scaricare da mainline
<cristian_c> li
<manuelG> Errors were encountered while processing:
<manuelG>  mysql-server-5.7
<manuelG>  mysql-server
<manuelG> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<manuelG> Errors were encountered while processing:
<manuelG>  mysql-server-5.7
<cristian_c> PIP: sì, anche ubuntu mare va bene su celeron n3050
<viceee> su ubuntu 16.04 non riesco ad installare gufw
<cristian_c> *mate
<manuelG> il coipa incolla mi ha fatto kikkare :D
<PIP> si ok
<cristian_c> !paste | manuelG
<ubot-it> manuelG: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<manuelG> error processing package mysql-server-5.7 (--configure)
<PIP> scelgo Mate e rinuncio a Lubuntu ?
<cristian_c> manuelG: incolla su pastebin
<manuelG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15992560/
<cristian_c> PIP: mate dovrebbe girarci senza troppi problemi, in fondo è pur sempre una macchina nuova
<manuelG> visto il paste?
<anticorex_> salve come posso installare wine 1.8.2 su ubuntu 16.04 ?
<cristian_c> manuelG: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<manuelG> kk
<cristian_c> anticorex: la via migliore, se quella versione non è nei repo
<cristian_c> anticorex: è di aggiornarlo tramite playonlinux
<manuelG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15992652/
<manuelG> non vedo anomalie
<manuelG> cristian_c ho fatto apt-get remove mysql-server
<angel1604lts> cristian_c,  in main line  tu  dici qua http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/info/kernel-version-map.html
<manuelG> e poi anche apt-get purge mysql-server
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: spe
<manuelG> quindi autoremove e autoclean
<anticorex> cristian_c ti ringrazio
<manuelG> ma se poi vado a reinstallare, torna il problema
<manuelG> ops.. ti scrivevo mentre sei caduto
<anticorex> compiz-fusion su ubuntu 16.04 ?
<manuelG> ti dicevo ho fatto un: remove, purge e poi autoremove e autoclean di mysql-server (i db li ho già spostati altrove, posso reinstalalre da zero mysql... se va)
<cristian_c> manuelG: rimandami il link
<manuelG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15992652/
<cristian_c> anticorex: ?
<manuelG> ma così non vedi nulla...devo provare a reinstallare mysql-server
<cristian_c> manuelG: altrove? O.o
<manuelG> cosa altrove ?
<viceee> gufw si è installato, quando lo avvio do la pw e non non fa nulla e come se non funzionasse
<cristian_c> manuelG: ma sei in live?
<anticorex> cristian_c : compiz fusion su ubuntu 16.04 e' compatibile ?
<manuelG> nono
<manuelG> che live
<cristian_c> anticorex: dove hai letto di compiz fusion?
<manuelG> su una macchina dedicata
<anticorex> da nessuna parte volevo sapere solo se era compatibile
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.19-vivid/
<manuelG> cristian_c guada qui --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15992706/
<cristian_c> manuelG: installazione, vorrai dire
<cristian_c> anticorex: e come ne sei venuto a conoscenza?
<anticorex> perche sulle altre distro lo sempre usato
<angel1604lts> ok cristian_c  scarico i deb generic,headers  ed image giusto ?
<manuelG> cristina_c ti scrivevo, ma eri crashato
<cristian_c> manuelG: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server
<cristian_c> anticorex: 'le altre distro'
<anticorex> si lo sempre usato su ubuntu versione precedenti alla 16.04 volevo sapere se era compatibile con la 16.04
<manuelG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15992739/
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: headers generic, headers all deb, e image generic
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: quindi tre pacchetti da scaricare, e installare secondo un determinato ordine
<cristian_c> !info compiz-fusion
<ubot-it> Package compiz-fusion does not exist in wily
<manuelG> cristian_c stesso problema
<cristian_c> anticorex: forse tempo fa, ma comunque su ubuntu ci sono unity + compiz
<anticorex> io uso gnome
<cristian_c> manuelG: sudo apt-get purge mysql-server
<cristian_c> !paste | manuelG
<ubot-it> manuelG: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> anticorex: se hai gnome shell, compiz non ti serve
<manuelG> cristian_c l'ho già fatto
<manuelG> cristian_c ti scrivevo prima, ma non mi hai letto (eri crashato)
<anticorex> mi serviva per gli effetti grafici tutto qui cmq grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> manuelG: puoi mandare il risultato del purge?
<manuelG> cristian_c ho fatto: remove, purge  poi autoclean e autoremove...  poi apt-get update   poi ho reinstallato come hai detto tu
<cristian_c> anticorex: non so quanto sia compatibile con gnome shell
<cristian_c> manuelG: sudo apt-get purge mysql-server
<cristian_c> manuelG: e manda il risultato
<angel1604lts> cristian_c,  in che ordine installo
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: prima headers all deb, poi headers generic e infine image generic
<angel1604lts> ok
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: installati tutti e tre, riavvia il pc e nel grub seleziona 3.19.0
<manuelG> cristian_c forse ho capito il problema, te lo dico tra 10 secondi...
<cristian_c> e si caricherà quello, invece di 4.4
<angel1604lts> cristian_c,  e per avviare grub  all avvio come faccio ?
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: non ti appare
<cristian_c> ?
<angel1604lts> no
<angel1604lts> anche perche su questo portatile ho solo ubuntu mate
<viceee> su ubuntu 16.04 non mi funziona gufw
<cristian_c> angel1604lts: si può settare la visibilità tramite il file /etc/default/grub, oppure puoi forzare temporaneamente premendo all'avvio il tasto shift o esc
<cristian_c> tra la schermata del logo del pc e quella successiva
<angel1604lts> ok grazie cristian_c  ti dirò come e andata
<cristian_c> cercando di essere particolarmente abile a premerlo al momento giusto
<manuelG> cristian_c no.. non ho risolto...
<manuelG> cristian_c ecco dopo aver fatto apt-get update
<manuelG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15992845/
<manuelG> upgrade
<cristian_c> manuelG: ti avevo detto di mandare un altro comando
<cristian_c> ma h il diritto di fare come ti pare
<manuelG> rifaccio li purge
<cristian_c> anche di tornare quando ne hai voglia
<manuelG> scusami, non voglio farti perdere tempo
<cristian_c> manuelG: systemctl status mysql.service
<manuelG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15992861/
<cristian_c> manuelG: systemctl stop mysql.service
<manuelG> Failed to stop service.service: Unit service.service not loaded.
<manuelG> Failed to stop service.service: Unit service.service not loaded.
<manuelG> failed to stop service.service: Unit service.service not loaded
<cristian_c> eppure
<manuelG> considera che posso tranquillamente cancellare tutte le vecchie config... e farle ripristinare
<manuelG> come fosse nuova installazione
<manuelG> i db li ho già tutti su altre macchine
<manuelG> quindi non è un problema riconfigurare questa versione di mysql 57 come fosse nuova
<cristian_c> Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/mysql.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
<cristian_c> manuelG: systemctl status mysql.service
<manuelG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15992918/
<anticorex> ho un problema con virtual box non riesco a connettere un dispositivo usb
<cristian_c> manuelG: posta il risultato del purge
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | anticorex
<ubot-it> anticorex: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<manuelG> eseguo e in collo
<manuelG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15992935/
<cristian_c> manuelG: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760724/16-04-upgrade-broke-mysql-server
<cristian_c> manuelG: hai fatto l'avanzamento?
<manuelG> si
<manuelG> da 1404 - 1604
<viceee> firewall su 16.04?
<cristian_c> manuelG: leggi alla pagina linkata
<cristian_c> !firewall | viceee
<ubot-it> viceee: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall | IpTables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables | GUI per iptables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firestarter
<manuelG> stavo leggendo
<manuelG> cristian_c scusami, dammi conferma
<manuelG> devo eliminare i files di config manualmente?
<cristian_c> sostanzialmente, consigliano il purge
<cristian_c> manuelG: puoi postare: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<manuelG> ma il purge pacchetto per pacchetto ?
<cristian_c> ?
<manuelG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15993016/
<cristian_c> manuelG: l'hai editato a mano quel file?
<manuelG> no è un server dedicato, credo che la distro pre-installata abbia dei repo "personali"
<cristian_c> mancano alcuni repository
<cristian_c> 'pre-installata'?
<manuelG> nella cartella sources.list.d ho 2 files: goaccess.list   goaccess.list.distUpgrade
<cristian_c> non ho idea di cosa siano
<manuelG> li elimino ?
<manuelG> ah non ci sta niente dentro
<cristian_c> non cambierebbe, rispetto al problema
<manuelG> posso prendere i repo di sources.list da una 16.04 "pulita"
<manuelG> ?
<manuelG> cristian_c procedo con il purge pacchetto per pacchetto ?
<viceee> cristian_c:  grazie
<cristian_c> manuelG: difficile capire cosa possa essere andato storto nell'avanzamento
<cristian_c> ma se si tratta di un'installazione personalizzata, forse meglio parlarne con l'amministratore del server
<manuelG> figurati..
<manuelG> hanno i repo personalizzati più che altro perchè son loro stesso repo
<manuelG> sto facendo il purge di tutti i pacchetti... vediamo che succede
<cristian_c> manuelG: http://askubuntu.com/questions/618765/mysql-breaks-after-upgrade-from-ubuntu-14-04lts-to-ubuntu-15-04
<manuelG> dici che devo eliminare pure php7.0-mysql come pacchetto ?
<anticorex> hei
<manuelG> cristian_c ci sei ancora ^?
<manuelG> ho eliminato tutti i pacchetti
<manuelG> provo a reinstallare con apt-get install mysql-server ?
<cristian_c> manuelG: prova
<cristian_c> e se non va, usa apt-get -f install
<cristian_c> don sudo
<cristian_c> con
<manuelG> caz lo stesso problema
<manuelG> anche dopo il purge di tutti i pacchetti
<manuelG> :(
<anticorex_> salve come posso creare un ftp su ubuntu ed accedere da remote
<caveat> anticorex_: openssh
<anticorex> posso creare un ftp da locale ed accedere da remote
<anticorex> ??
<anticorex> non so se mi sn spiegato bene
<caveat> se vuoi copiare/trasferire file direttamente scp/sftp che sono forniti da openssh
<anticorex> si
<caveat> anche eventualmente loggandoti esplicitamente con ssh e operando da remoto in senso lato
<anticorex> ok sto configurando gia
<anticorex> ti faro sapere
<anticorex> grazie
<sensuke> rieccomi ç.ç
<anticorex_> !openssh
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'openssh'
<anticorex_> !ftp
<ubot-it> ftp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<anticorex> non riesco ad accedere da remoto tramite ftp
<anticorex> !ftp remoto
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ftp remoto'
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-23
<anticorex_> !OwnCloud server
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'OwnCloud server'
<Guest1725> salve la mia wifi si sconnette dopo 20 minuti circa e per riconnettere devo riavviare
<phlox94> Buongiorno. Sto iniziando l'aggiornamento di UBUNTU da 14.04 a 16.04. Avrei un dubbio: Non dovrebbe proporre l'avanzamento della versione senza usare una ISO?
<phlox94> Ho provato anche da terminale con sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ma ancora non mi dice nulla
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Marcolino> salve ho un problema con il mio mouse usb, non riesco più a farlo funzionare dopo aver aggiornato alla nuova versione di ubuntu. cosa posso fare? grazie
<Phlox94> Io ho provato la versione LIVE e ho dovuto fare 2 volte la procedura di connessione al mouse USB
<Phlox94> Poi però ha funzionato perfettamente
<Marcolino> sono nuovo, in cosa consiste la procedura? bisogna inserire comandi da terminale?
<Phlox94> Oppss...scusa. avevo letto male. Pensavo ti riferissi ad'un mouse Bluetooth come il mio
<Guest40958> il mio wifi si disconnette dopo circa 20 min. devo riavviare il computer per riconnetermi. succede con ubuntu 14.04
<Marcolino> no il mio è via filo usb
<Phlox94> prova dare il comando lsusb
<Phlox94> dovrebbe uscire la lista dei sispositivi USB
<Phlox94> (da terminale)
<Marcolino> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Marcolino> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Marcolino> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Marcolino> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Marcolino> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Marcolino> nella lista dei dispositivi non viene rilevato il mouse
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> eh
<Ken_Park> giorno
<carmelo> ho bisogno di aiuto
<ExPBoy> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest32198> ho installato lubuntu accanto a windows 7 con il dual boot ma quando lo scelgo non me l ofa avviare mi compare una schermata nera con una scritta bianca che  fare ?
<ExPBoy> Ken_Park, sei in un canale di supporto quindi niente privato grazie
<Ken_Park> scusatemi sono nuova non lo sapevo
<f843d0> Guest32198: la scritta bianca dice qualcosa di umanamente interpretabile?
<Guest32198> f843d0:nella schermata bianca mi dice /dev/sda5: clean, 121549/3409791 files, 865007/13933056 blocks
<Guest32198> f843d0: nella schermata bianca mi dice /dev/sda5: clean, 121549/3409791 files, 865007/13933056 blocks
<f843d0> Guest32198: hai già provato ad avviare il sistema in live? Funziona?
<Guest32198> f84do: come si avvia in live ?
<Guest32198> f84d:
<Guest32198> f84d0:
<f843d0> !tab | Guest32198
<ubot-it> Guest32198: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Guest32198> f84d0: quando devo premere TAB ?
<ExPBoy> ehhh
<f843d0> Guest32198: dal supporto di installazione, non solo puoi scegliere di installare il sistema operativo, puoi anche provarlo senza installare. Si denomina modalità live
<Guest32198> f843d0: io l'ho installato e andato tutto ok poi mi ha detto di riavviare e adesso non riesco ad aprirlo mentre windows funziona
<f843d0> Guest32198: questo è chiaro, l'idea è di avviare nuovamente dal supporto di installazione e controllare che il sistema funzioni in modalità live
<Guest32198> f843d0: se funziona in live che devo fare ? e se non funziona ?
<ExPBoy> Guest32198, magari una cosa alla volta
<glpiana> se non va dopo gli aggiornamenti ci sarà qualche pacchetto non installato o non configurato
<glpiana> avvii in recovery e procedi con la correzione dei pacchetti da menu
<f843d0> Guest32198: se funziona in live, significa che l'installazione fisica non è andata a buon fine. Ci possono essere svariate ragioni per cui ciò può accadere. Se non funziona in modalità live, è possibile che qualche componente hardware non sia esattamente compatibile con GNU/Linux out of the box e magari richiede qualche parametro di boot ad hoc per funzionare correttamente.
<Guest32198> f843d0: Adesso vedo se funziona in live. se non funziona torno qui ok ?
<Guest32198> f843d0: Se in live funziona devo rifare l'installazione ?
<f843d0> Guest32198: plausibilmente, si. Se in live funziona, non vi è ragione immediata per cui dopo l'installazione fisica non debba funzionare
<Guest32198> f843d0: Vado a verificare
<glpiana> f843d0, sai se installando ha messo la spunta sugli aggiornamenti e software proprietario?
<f843d0> glpiana: no, non è stato trattato l'argomento
<glpiana> potrebbe essere la cosa che fa differire la live dalla sua installazione
<f843d0> glpiana: ma non ha nemmeno mai provato live. Almeno da li si ha un punto di partenza per eventuale hardware esotico
<glpiana> ah ecco
<f843d0> glpiana: l'eziologia è stata: ho installato, seleziono da grub, vedo lo splash fino al "controllo" del disco e li rimane
<glpiana> controllo del disco? subito dopo l'installazione? o ha creato punti di mount inesistenti in fase di installazione o il disco sta soffrendo :)
<f843d0> glpiana: ho scritto "controllo" del disco perchè non è fsck, intendo la scritta tipo /dev/sda5: clean, 121549/3409791 files, 865007/13933056 blocks
<glpiana> ah, quello
<guestcarmelo> f843d0: Non funziona nemmeno il modalità live stesso problema
<f843d0> guestcarmelo: si tratta di un laptop?
<cristian_c> guestcarmelo: fa una cosa
<cristian_c> guestcarmelo: intanto, quali caratteristiche ha il pc?
<cristian_c> cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<guestcarmelo> intel atom d510
<guestcarmelo> 2 gb ram
<guestcarmelo> scheda family graphipcs
<cristian_c> guestcarmelo: con lubuntu?
<guestcarmelo> si già l'ho installato ma non me l'ho fa aviare
<cristian_c> 16.04?
<guestcarmelo> si si
<cristian_c> guestcarmelo: secondo me è la gma
<cristian_c> !gma
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gma'
<guestcarmelo> cosa devo fare ?
<cristian_c> guestcarmelo: intanto prova a selezionare nomodeset
<cristian_c> per vedere se boota
<guestcarmelo> che vuol dire selezionare nomodeset ?
<cristian_c> guestcarmelo: è un parametro di boot
<guestcarmelo> devo andare nel bios ?
<cristian_c> guestcarmelo: quando fai il boot, appare il menù di scelta?
<guestcarmelo> quando avvio windows mi da 4 scelte 1: ubuntu 2: memory test 3 memory test severous 4 windows 7
<guestcarmelo> scelgo ubuntu che sarebbe lubuntu mi da schermo nero e scritta bianca
<jeanluck> ciao!
<jeanluck> c'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere una mano?
<f843d0> guestcarmelo: quello di cui parli è il boot loader (grub), non è Windoze
<Alfablos> Ciao ragazzi
<guestcarmelo> ma quindi cosa devo fare ?
<Alfablos> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano con crontab? :(
<f843d0> guestcarmelo: dal supporto di installazione dove hai lanciato la modalità live, dovrebbe esserci il modo di specificare i parametri di boot da passare al kernel
<cristian_c> !cron | Alfablos
<ubot-it> Alfablos: cron is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<jeanluck> ho l'installer di ubuntu (sia 15 che 16 ) che continua a crashare :(
<guestcarmelo> la modalità live non me la fa aprire
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | jeanluck
<ubot-it> jeanluck: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> jeanluck: hai controllato md5?
<cristian_c> jeanluck: che macchina è?
<jeanluck> no l'md5 non lo ho verificato
<f843d0> guestcarmelo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<jeanluck> però lo ho scaricato 2/3 volte per versione e almeno 1 buona la avrò presa no? xD
<jeanluck> sempre dal sito ufficiale, con http
<jeanluck> il pc è un sony vaio serie sb
<jeanluck> (laptop)
<cristian_c> guestcarmelo: prima ti ho chiesto
<cristian_c> guestcarmelo: quando fai il boot, appare il menù di scelta?
<guestcarmelo> f843d0: il live non me lo fa aprire
<cristian_c> cosa a cui non hai risposto
<Alfablos> ok, sto cercando di far funzionare crontab, ho schedulato dei comandi @reboot sia come user normale che come root. Ebbene, nello scheduling inserisco una data ed un'ora (es 15 11 23 4 6) entrambi i crontab vengono eseguiti correttamente, mentre se utilizzo @reboot no :/
<guestcarmelo> cristian_c: si
<f843d0> guestcarmelo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FStandard#Avvio_live
<cristian_c> jeanluck: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<cristian_c> guestcarmelo: bene, e cosa appare nel menù?
<Alfablos> qualcuno sa se c'è qualcosa in più che va specificato se utilizzo @reboot? per ora ho esplicitato le variabili PATH HOME USER
<jeanluck> i5, 12gb ram , scheda grafica ati
<jeanluck> radeon
<cristian_c> Alfablos: quale guida hai seguito?
<cristian_c> jeanluck: quale radeon?
<guestcarmelo> cristian_c: mi dice quale scegliere ubuntu( ma non lo avvia) windows (si)
<cristian_c> jeanluck: non è che hai doppia gpu intel+amd?
<jeanluck> eh si
<jeanluck> sisi
<cristian_c> jeanluck: potrebbe essere anche quello il problema
<jeanluck> c'è sia quella integrata che quella a parte
<jeanluck> mmh
<cristian_c> guestcarmelo: che c'entra windows con la live? O.o
<cristian_c> jeanluck: intanto è bene assicurarsi che md5 sia corretto
<cristian_c> jeanluck: dove hai il file .iso?
<jeanluck> su usb
<cristian_c> jeanluck: in live hai provato?
<jeanluck> sisi in live va a manetta
<guestcarmelo> cristian_c: quindi devo rimettere la chiavetta da cui ho fatto l'installazione e nel menu mi esce defaul install lubuntu e altro
<cristian_c> jeanluck: sì, ma da dove hai trasferito il file .iso?
<jeanluck> avevo ubuntu 10.4 qua sopra anni fa
<f843d0> Alfablos: non vorrei dire, ma @reboot è un'azione da intraprendere al riavvio, come l'hai specificata?
<Alfablos> @cristian_c nessuna guida in particolare. Sto facendo un fax simile di un crontab funzionante
<cristian_c> guestcarmelo: ma non devi scegliere install
<jeanluck> in che senso?
<jeanluck> lo ho scaricato da un pc windows
<cristian_c> !cron | consulta questa, Alfablos
<ubot-it> consulta questa, Alfablos: cron is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<guestcarmelo> cristian_c: installa l'ho fatto prima è andato tutto ok,ora che devo fare ?
<Alfablos> ho inserito la stringa @reboot root x11vnc -bg -forever -usepw
<cristian_c> jeanluck: controlla l'md5 del file .iso che si trova sul pc windows
<cristian_c> !md5 | Alfablos
<ubot-it> Alfablos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<f843d0> Alfablos: mi sembra non corretta
<Alfablos> dichiarando prima le variabili PATH ed USER
<Alfablos> cosa manca?
<cristian_c> guestcarmelo: non devi scegliere 'installa'
<f843d0> Alfablos: dovrebbe essere @reboot x11vnc -bg -forever -usepw
<cristian_c> guestcarmelo: semplicemente, prova la sessione live
<f843d0> Alfablos: anche se, controllerei which x11vnc
<guestcarmelo> cristian_c: l'ho provata non va
<f843d0> Alfablos: e specificherei a manina il path completo all'ELF
<Alfablos> ho provato ma non funziona nemmeno togliendo root
<Alfablos> ELF?
<f843d0> Alfablos: Executable Linkable Format
<cristian_c> guestcarmelo: quale opzione hai scelto?
<jeanluck> ho fatto prima una prova del cacchio ( ha un tasto "stamina" il pc... che switcha tra scheda grafica integrata a quella ATI - in teoria )
<guestcarmelo> cristian_c: la prima volta l'ho installato ma non lo avviava cosi ho provato il live premendo TAB ma non funziona ugualmente
<cristian_c> jeanluck: che probabilmente non funzionerà su ubuntu
<cristian_c> il tasto stamina
<cristian_c> guestcarmelo: facciamo chiarezza
<f843d0> guestcarmelo: ti ho girato dei link che ti descrivono in dettaglio come avviare live e come specificare parametri
<cristian_c> guestcarmelo: 'premendo tab'?
<cristian_c> guestcarmelo: puoi spiegare meglio o postare una schermata?
<jeanluck> no, però sembra funzioni anche "meccanicamente" poi non so eh.. perchè è come una levetta
<f843d0> Alfablos: hai provato con which x11vnc?
<cristian_c> jeanluck: ma potrebbe essere ancorata a funzioni software
<Alfablos> Se non specifico l'utente prima del comando funziona tutto
<f843d0> Alfablos: un'altra prova sensata è agire su un comando "più semplice"
<cristian_c> Alfablos: ma hai almeno aperto il link?
<Alfablos> forse sbagliavo ad esplicitare sia la variabile USER sia l'utente
<Alfablos> la wiki?
<Alfablos> certo
<f843d0> Alfablos: ad ogni modo, per avviare un VNC server non è cron il posto più adatto
<jeanluck> infatti è crashato come prima :\
<f843d0> Alfablos: perchè il DE/WM di turno potrebbe anche non partire. Dovresti avviare il VNC server all'avvio di X11
<cristian_c> jeanluck: hai fatto il controllo come suggerito?
<jeanluck> sto cercando l'md5 sul sito
<Alfablos> ah ok, ora cerco come fare, grazie per il consiglio :)
<cristian_c> jeanluck: ti ho dato il link ;)
<cristian_c> !md5 | jeanluck
<ubot-it> jeanluck: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<jeanluck> sisi
<jeanluck> è quella
<jeanluck> controllato con powershell
<cristian_c> jeanluck: winmd5sum?
<cristian_c> jeanluck: hai detto che in live va
<cristian_c> jeanluck: ti ricordi il nome della radeon?
<jeanluck> l'md5 è giusto, in live và..
<jeanluck> eh.. no cacchio
<cristian_c> jeanluck: ripeto, l'md5 corrisponde, hai controllato ora?
<cristian_c> l'hai calcolato?
<cristian_c> e conrontato
<jeanluck> sisi lo ho controllato ora
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> jeanluck: comunque, il nome della radeon è di solito scritto nell'etichetta sul poggiapolsi
<f843d0> jeanluck: una cosa mi è sfuggita, quella funzione stamina, è stata provata in live?
<jeanluck> si, la tenevo sempre abilitata
<jeanluck> ora lo ho disattivata per prova e la live continua a funzionare
<f843d0> jeanluck: eh, ma intendo dire, se cambi stato? Anche a caldo?
<cristian_c> jeanluck: sei in live ora?
<jeanluck> si
<jeanluck> (temo non faccia nulla a caldo)
<cristian_c> jeanluck: digita: lshw -C video
<cristian_c> !paste | jeanluck
<ubot-it> jeanluck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jeanluck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15998547/
<jeanluck> vedeva solo la intel (però era su stamina)
<cristian_c> jeanluck: e ora no?
<jeanluck> faccio reboot mettendolo su "speed"
<cristian_c> jeanluck: quando hai digitatp il comando?
<jeanluck> quando era su stamina -> modalità scheda integrata
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> jeanluck: allora proca
<cristian_c> prova
<jeanluck> ora vedo se con speed (modalità ati) vede la scheda almeno
<cristian_c> e torna in live
<jeanluck> stessa cosa
<jeanluck> vede solo la intel parrebbe
<f843d0> jeanluck: puoi specificare qualcosa nel bios a riguardo? Forse quella funzionalità è anche software related
<f843d0> jeanluck: intendo dire, hai una voce che abilita esplicitamente la scheda amd?
<cristian_c> jeanluck: molto semplicemente, in live o nella tua installazione
<jeanluck> a memoria mi pare proprio di no
<jeanluck> è molto limitato il bios
<cristian_c> jeanluck: potrebbe essere avviato in modo diverso
<cristian_c> jeanluck: quindi, hai detto che ubuntu crasha durante l'installazione?
<jeanluck> si
<cristian_c> jeanluck: in quale punto dell'installazione?
<jeanluck> vuoi che riprovo e ti provo a fare uno screen?
<cristian_c> jeanluck: se dai info specifiche, è meglio
<jeanluck> oki
<jeanluck> tanto sto usnado un altro portatile per la chat
<jeanluck> ho già provato sia senza che con: metto l'opzione dei 3rd party software?
<cristian_c> jeanluck: ma non hai spiegato dove crasha
<jeanluck> crasha durante l'installazione del so proprio
<cristian_c> cioè dove?
<jeanluck> ti fa scegliere partizioni e tutto
<cristian_c> nello specifico
<jeanluck> copia dei file ecc
<cristian_c> dov'è che va in crisi?
<cristian_c> jeanluck: domanda: su dvd?
<jeanluck> rifaccio e ti dico
<cristian_c> jeanluck: stop
<cristian_c> jeanluck: domanda: su dvd?
<jeanluck> mai  provato da dvd
<cristian_c> e allora dove?
<jeanluck> da live usb lo sto facendo
<cristian_c> jeanluck: e come l'hai fatta l'usb?
<jeanluck> unetbotin 6-7 volte e universal installer 4-5 xD
<cristian_c> jeanluck: e con la stessa iso ottieni sempre il solito crash?
<jeanluck> solito crash anche con la iso della 15
<jeanluck> è na settimana che ci provo
<cristian_c> potrebbe essere qualcosa di legato alla macchina
<f843d0> jeanluck: è mai stato installato linux con successo su quella macchina?
<cristian_c> jeanluck: hai provato con una derivata ufficiale?
<cristian_c> f843d0: dice che aveva la 10.04
<jeanluck> avevo ubuntu 10 , backtrack , kali 1... :|
<jeanluck> poi ho reinstallato solo windows e andava
<jeanluck> poi ho deciso di levare windows definitivamente e mettere solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> jeanluck: hai provato con una derivata ufficiale?
<jeanluck> e siamo ad oggi xD
<jeanluck> tipo kubuntu?
<cristian_c> jeanluck: ubuntu mate, xubuntu, eccc
<cristian_c> o anche kubuntu
<jeanluck> no mai provato con quelle
<cristian_c> jeanluck: fai un test
<jeanluck> ok è crashato
<jeanluck> ti dico dove
<jeanluck> "checking for package to install"
<cristian_c> jeanluck: quali opzioni hai scelto nell'installer?
<cristian_c> jeanluck: posta una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> !image | jeanluck
<ubot-it> jeanluck: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jeanluck> ok provo
<jeanluck> ho messo cmq cancella tutte le installazioni vecchie e installa ubuntu 16
<RobyMetal> ho un problema di effetto acqua con xubuntu , qualcuno sa risolvere il problema ?
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: posta una schermata che evidenzi il problema
<cristian_c> !image | RobyMetal
<ubot-it> RobyMetal: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: 16.04?
<RobyMetal> e che centra la schermata , non ve ne accorgereste
<jeanluckLIVE> http://imgur.com/0wddRna
<RobyMetal> si è la 16.04
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: se non è un problema del tuo schermo....
<cristian_c> allora è un problema del riproduttore, cosa che si vedrebbe in uno screenshot
<cristian_c> o comunque, un problema dei driver
<RobyMetal> comunque l'effetto acqua si nota quando guardi un pilm , o sposti tipo una cartella aperta a destra e a sinistra o su o giu
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: appunto
<RobyMetal> dovevo scrivere film
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: premi il tasto stamp,durante la riproduzione
<RobyMetal> non è facile beccare l'effetto acqua credimi
<jeanluckLIVE> cristian_c: hai qualche idea?
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: è un effetto di movimento o statico visibile su singolo fotogramma?
<RobyMetal> comunque ho provato sia ubuntu che xubuntu e in ubuntu l'effetto acqua non c'è
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: mount point: /target
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: proviamo ad aggirare il problema
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: prova con il partizionamento manuale
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: elimini la swap, e ripartizioni
<RobyMetal> stai parlando con me ?
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: sulle note di rilascio avevo letto di problemi con la crrazione della swao, vediamo se si aggira tutto
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: no
<jeanluckLIVE> eh in uno dei tentativi che ho fatto ho provato a fare le partizioni manuali
<jeanluckLIVE> ho messo giusto root / e swap
<jeanluckLIVE> ma si è schiantato uguale :(
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: entrambe 16.04?
<jeanluckLIVE> solo con la 16
<jeanluckLIVE> ops
<jeanluckLIVE> faccio na prova di nuovo va
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: un attimo
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: nome preciso del vaio?
<RobyMetal> si entrambe 16.04
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: con quali riproduttori muktimediali?
<cristian_c> l
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<RobyMetal> ma anche nelle versioni vecchie di xubuntu era sempre la stessa storia e ho dovuto usare sempre ubuntu al posto di xubuntu
<jeanluckLIVE> VPCSB1C5E
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: comunque, apri: /var/log/installer
<RobyMetal> cpu core i3 2120 socket 1155 , scheda madre asus chip 61 socket 1155 , ram skill 8gb e scheda video ati radeon hd 5850 vapor
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: con quali riproduttori muktimediali?
<RobyMetal> vlc
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: vlc su xubuntu e ubuntu?
<RobyMetal> certamente
<jeanluckLIVE> si
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: potrebbe essere il compositor o l'accelerazione video
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: comunque, apri: /var/log/installer
<jeanluckLIVE> si ci sono
<jeanluckLIVE> c'è debug e version
<RobyMetal> si ma i driver ati non si possono mettere nella 16.04 , comunque è un problema di reting , mi pare si chiamasse cosi della scheda video
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: pastebinnali
<RobyMetal> io nella versione vecchia di xubuntu , potevo installare i driver propetari della scheda video e da li potevo risolvere il problema di reting
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: allora , ci sono cose interessanti googlando per quel sony vaio
<RobyMetal> però mi pare che consumasse troppa memoria della scheda video
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: stai usando i radeon?
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: 'reting'?
<RobyMetal> comunque avevo anche una nvidia prima come scheda video che non si poteva fare nulla e l'effetto acqua rimaneva
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: la frequenza di aggiornamento?
<RobyMetal> non lo so la frequenza di aggiornamento
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: hai parlato di 'rating'
<RobyMetal> su facebook una settimana fa avevo chattato con un ragazzo che sapeva come risolvere questo problema su xubuntu
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: puoi rispondere alle domande?
<RobyMetal> si rating forse si chiama cosi , io non ricordo per ora , era un opzione della scheda video che toglieva questo fastidioso effetto acqua
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: stai usando i driver radeon?
<RobyMetal> uso scheda video radeon , ma non i driver
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: e su ubuntu usavi pure i driver catalyst/fglrx?
<RobyMetal> nella versione 16.04 non puoi installare i driver propetari radeon
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: lshw -C video
<cristian_c> !paste | RobyMetal
<ubot-it> RobyMetal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<RobyMetal> si su ubuntu anche ati
<RobyMetal> lo stesso pc è quindi
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: digita il comando e incolla il risultato su pastebin
<jeanluckLIVE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15999419/
<RobyMetal> sono con windows per ora e non sono a casa , il pc con ubuntu è a casa
<jeanluckLIVE> questo [ il debug
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: sul web segnalano che su ubuntu con quel pc ci sono problemi di spegnimento
<cristian_c> che non si spegne con la grafica integrata
<jeanluckLIVE> e questo lo posso accettare
<jeanluckLIVE> xD
<cristian_c> e che la gpu amd non viene rilevata
<jeanluckLIVE> ecco questo no buono
<jeanluckLIVE> sia con la 16 che con la 15_
<jeanluckLIVE> ?
<RobyMetal> cristian_c comunque non ho capito cosa devo fare , lascio la chat e grazie lo stesso , ma è un problema che rimane sempre a xubuntu e che dovete risolvere
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: non ho controllato ancora
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: ma il log che hai postato a quale file si riferisce?
<jeanluckLIVE> debug
<jeanluckLIVE> version ce solo una riga
<jeanluckLIVE> ubiquity 2.21.63
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: servono le info richieste, quindi torna quando puoi fornirle
<RobyMetal> non so come devo fornirle queste info
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: qui nessuno è tenuto a 'risolvere', è un canale di utenti volontati, che sacrificano il proprio tempo anche per fornire supporto
<RobyMetal> capito
<cristian_c> RobyMetal: quando hai il pc a disposizione, digita il comando
<RobyMetal> va bene grazie
<cristian_c> e poi riporti il risultato su pastebin
<RobyMetal> vi saluto allora e grazie
<cristian_c> in modo da poter analizzare il problema
<cristian_c> con tutti i dati a disposizione
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: ok
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: il log è riferito nella stessa sessione in cui hai provato a installare?
<cristian_c> *alla
<jeanluckLIVE> si
<jeanluckLIVE> poi si scassa sempre nello stesso punto
<jeanluckLIVE> quind cambia poco credo
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: comunque, le segnalazioni di cui parlavo prima sono riferite al 2011, 2013 e 2014
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: il punto è che non vedo particolari lamentele nel log dell'installer
<xxaines> salve a tutti
<xxaines> sentite ma il nuovo gnome software è orfano di molti programmi?
<xxaines> adesso vanno solo in riga di comando? del tipo qjack...x-chat...
<cristian_c> xxaines: beh, ad esempio?
<cristian_c> xxaines: sicuro di aver attivato tutti i repository di default?
<cristian_c> *che dovrebbero essere di default
<xxaines> uuummm.. questa è una bella idea non ci avevo pensato... da dovi li guardo?
<cristian_c> xxaines: digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<xxaines> esattp
<xxaines> aspe
<xxaines> eh
<cristian_c> !paste | xxaines
<ubot-it> xxaines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jeanluckLIVE> faccio una nuova prova
<jeanluckLIVE> li sovarscrive i file tanto no?
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: sulla live, dovrebbe, in teoria
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: ma io ti consiglio di provare anche una derivata ufficiale
<Cramer> Ciao a tutti :P
<cristian_c> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Cramer> ciao a tutti spero che non dia fastidio il saluto automatico ma non lo so togliere
<jeanluckLIVE> eh farò così mi sa
<cristian_c> !chat | Cramer
<ubot-it> Cramer: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: questo per capire se è unity a causare problemi al tuo hardware
<xxaines> ho copiato...
<jeanluckLIVE> però mi gira il cazzo
<jeanluckLIVE> detto in francese
<cristian_c> xxaines: incolla su pastebin, premi paste e incolla qui l'indirizzo della nuova pagina
<Cramer> cristian lo so ma ho appena guardato nella chat ma non scrive nessuno
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: se non provi, non saprai mai da cosa deriva il problema
<xxaines> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15999693/
<cristian_c> Cramer: e questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<xxaines> cma non è un grande problema al limite li metto dal terminale...
<jeanluckLIVE> può servire uno screen del bugreport? o è la stessa roba contenuta nel file debug?
<xxaines> solo che Usc credo sia stato meglio... però è anche vero che ci vuole tempo per il gnome software
<Cramer> si lo so cristian, non voglio disturbare infatti non scrivo niente
<Cramer> ok ciao
<xxaines> bon adesso devo andare via.. torno dopo grazie per adesso
<luchino> CIao, mi chiamo Luca. Ho un problema all'avvio di ubuntu 16. Ho fatto l'aggiornamento ma appena arrivo alla schermata di login ed inserisco la password mi da errore e mi ricompare la schermata di accesso
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: hai il bug report?
<cristian_c> luchino: prova a fare il login testuale
<luchino> Si ma appare e scompare in due secondi. E' probabile che sia la scheda grafica (nvidia) che mi aveva già fatto uno scherzo del genere in passato con un altro cambio di versione. Si già provato con il testuale ma il problema rimane
<jeanluckLIVE> si
<jeanluckLIVE> vuoi lo screen o ti copio di nuovo il file di debug?
<cristian_c> !image | jeanluckLIVE
<ubot-it> jeanluckLIVE: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luchino> screen
<cristian_c> luchino: hai fatto il logjn da tty?
<luchino> tty? (scusate l'ignoranza)
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: comunque, se hai riprovato l'installazione, posta anche il log di debug
<jeanluckLIVE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15999812/
<cristian_c> luchino: come hai eseguito questo login testuale?
<jeanluckLIVE> questo e' il debug aggiornato con l'ultimo tentativo
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: posta pure la schermata del bug report
<luchino> da terminale riesco ad accedere.
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: comunque, sul wiki di archlinux, leggo:
<cristian_c> STAMINA-SPEED" switch is designed as a software switch. This DIP switch is located on one of the individual circuit from mainboard, separately. For easy to understand it, just imagine such as a wireless switch on laptop computers. Therefore, there is nothing to do; feel free to control this switch. Follows are only suggestions within ATI models, your style to go.
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: quindi, avevi ragione
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: hai provato windows quando?
<cristian_c> luchino: ovvero, fai il login da shell in che modo?
<jeanluckLIVE> la schermata del bug report devo fare tipo 5 screen da quanto è lunga
<cristian_c> e dico, dpo aver fatto il login testuale, come procedi?
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: beh, posta qualcosa
<luchino> ctrl alt f1 e poi login e password
<luchino> Aspettate, essendo la prima volta che uso questo servizio... chi devo leggere?
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: qual è il consumo di cpu durante l'installazione?
<cristian_c> luchino: ok, e dopo aver inserito la password, come procedi?
<luchino> Non procedo, devo trovare i comandi per installare i driver credo ma non li ho trovati
<cristian_c> luchino: quindi in modalità testuale, riesci soltanto a fare il login?
<luchino> Nono, posso fare altro ma non faccio nulla io perchè non trovo che comandi dargli per i driver nvidia
<jeanluckLIVE> la cpu mi sembra abbastanza in uso
<jeanluckLIVE> però è a sensazione
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: beh, hai il monitor di sistema
<cristian_c> o task manager
<cristian_c> jeanluck: ma effettui l'installazione da live?
<jeanluckLIVE> si
<cristian_c> o direttamente avviando l'installer al boot?
<jeanluckLIVE> entrambe ho provato
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: googlando non riscontro segnalazioni di questo problema col tuo portatile
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: ti conviene fare un test con xubuntu e ubuntu mate, per vedere se si blocca
<jeanluckLIVE> eh pure io quando avevo guardato.. per quello che son finito qua disperato :(
<jeanluckLIVE> eh infatti
<jeanluckLIVE> faccio così và
<cristian_c> jeanluckLIVE: facci sapere
<jeanluck> ci sono grosse differenze rispetto ad ubuntu?
<jeanluck> non me noe sono mai interessato molto
<cristian_c> jeanluck: al momento, posso dirti che ubuntu usa unity + compiz
<cristian_c> jeanluck: e che la 10.04 usava il vecchio gnome
<cristian_c> jeanluck: ma quindi hai il problema con 16.04 e 15.10?
<cristian_c> jeanluck: e anche con 14.04?
<jeanluck> 14 non ho provato
<jeanluck> sto scaricando kubuntu
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> !kubuntu | jeanluck
<ubot-it> jeanluck: http://www.kubuntu.org/ - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/kubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> jeanluck: mi raccomando, controlla sempre md5 del file .iso
<jeanluck> per il momento ti ringrazion cristian_c ! vado a mangiare mentre scarica, poi provo e ti dico!
<jeanluck> che sclero però :(
<evng> ciao a tutti
<evng> quando provo a usare dd con la nuova opzione status=progress non compare nulla è normale?
<cristian_c> evng: a quanto so, c'è un metodo più grezzo
<cristian_c> metterlo in pipe con un altro parametro
<cristian_c> al momento non ricordo quale
<evng> si quello lo conosco già
<luchino> Ho provato ad installare questi driver ma il problema persiste
<luchino> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/11/install-nvidia-358-16-driver-ubuntu-15-10/
<cristian_c> evng: non ho mai usato il parametro status=progress, quindi non saprei dirti
<luchino> continua a non farmi accedere
<cristian_c> luchino: non postare link esterni a ubuntu in canale, grazie.
<luchino> Ah scusate non sapevo. Ok
<cristian_c> luchino: ma non ti bastava digitare startx?
<luchino> fatto ma non funziona
<luchino> continua  a rimpandarmi alla scheramta di login
<luchino> dopo il reboot
<tex01> non riesco a connettermi con il wifi su ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> luchino: ma dove l'hai digitato startx?
<cristian_c> tex01: sei connesso tramite cavo?
<mike00> ciao a tutti
<mike00> vorrei aggiornare ubuntu 15.10 a 16.04.
<mike00> nelle impostazioni dovrebbe notificarmi gli aggiornamenti per le LTS ma non mi ha ancora detto niente...
<mike00> come faccio?
<mike00> poi è meglio fare un backup oppure non c'e' rischio
<f843d0> mike00: il backup è bene farlo a prescindere
<mike00> ok grazie
<Alch> Salve
<Alch> Salve, ho provato a installare ubuntu 16.04 su vm ma non va
<Alch> quando la avvio che ci sono i 4 puntini ma dopo che si carica lo schermo resta nero
<cristian_c> Alch: e in live hai provato?
<Alch> no, in live no
<cristian_c> Alch: prova
<Alch> Io devo averlo su VM
<Alch> ma serve una chiavetta/cd
<Alch> e ora non possoì
<cristian_c> Alch: ok, ma prova in live e vedi se lì carica
<Alch> come setto la usb in live?
<Alch> ma è possibile fare il live senza usb o cd'
<Alch> *?
<cristian_c> Alch: non so se ik grub lo permette
<Alch> ik grub?
<Alch> cos'é?
<cristian_c> !grub | Alch
<ubot-it> Alch: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> Alch: ma se sulla macchina non c'è linux
<cristian_c> non ha neanche senso parlarne
<Alch> Allora
<Alch> Io nel PC ho Windows
<Alch> ho creato la vm
<Alch> Tipo Linux
<Alch> e versione ubuntu  64bit
<cristian_c> Alch: per discriminare se ci sia un problema specifico della distro o con la vm
<cristian_c> ti merita fare una prova in live reale
<cristian_c> con dvd o usb
<Alch> ok
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Alch
<ubot-it> Alch: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> !iso | Alch
<ubot-it> Alch: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Alch> grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<luchino> Scusate, il pc ha voluto fare aggiornamenti mentre ero a pranzo e mi ha scollegato.
<cristian_c> luchino: dove l'hai digitato startx?
<luchino> Terminale, ho sbagliato?
<luchino> cioè, dopo ctrl alt f1 e dopo aver fatto login ho digitato startx
<cristian_c> luchino: e cosa è uscito?
<luchino> veloci scritte e subito schermata nera poi torna in terminale e mi da una serie lunga di scritte con alla fine "errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the x server" questa è l'ultima frase. Ci metto un po perchè ho il pc di fianco e devo ricopiare tutto a mano
<cristian_c> ok
<luchino> poi perde la connessione con x server e basta.
<cristian_c> luchino: potresti scattare una foto allo schermo?
<luchino> Si, non sarà immediato perchè devo poi inviarla bluetoooth a questo pc
<Alch> cristian_c: posso usare anche questa guida? http://www.aranzulla.it/come-installare-ubuntu-da-usb-35247.html
<cristian_c> Alch: ti si può solo indicare guide ufficiali
<Alch> ah ok
<cristian_c> in quanto non possiamo rispondere di quello chd scrivono sui blog
<Alch> va bene
<luchino> ehm non mi fa inviare file
<luchino> mi dice che l'applicazione non è disponibile
<f843d0> luchino: e mandati via mail la foto dal telefono e scaricala dal computer
<luchino> Sisi la foto ce l'ho... è da qui che non mi fa inviare foto nella chat
<luchino> mi dice "Application AisMDMMInTAOji478kuNxz is unavailable."
<Francesco69> ciao, chi puo? aiutarmi con la versione 16.04
<evng> come mai quando faccio "apt update" mi spuntano solo 4 righe (xenial, updates, backports, security) ? prima spuntavano molte piu cose mi pare ..
<krabador> enzotib,
<krabador> evng, è stato snellito
<Francesco69> qualcuno ha problemi con il blocco schermo? dopo il periodo di inattivita' non riesco piu' a riattivarlo muovendo il mouse o premendo i tasti
<zood> salve qualcuno può darmi una mano per far funzionare il touchpad? grazie
<krabador> Francesco69, su che hardware ?
<zood> alienware m14x r2
<Francesco69> acer
<zood> è della Dell
<Francesco69> scheda video ATI RADEON Xpress 200M
<cristian_c> luchino: ma da dove stai scrivendo?
<cristian_c> da quale pc?
<zood> video nvidia gt650m
<luchino> Ho un pc di riserva con windows sopra dal quale sto scrivendo. Mentre il mio che non parte è qua di fianco a me acceso in terminale
<luchino> acceso con la scheramta del terminale
<cristian_c> Francesco69: sembra un pc molto vecchio
<Francesco69> gia'...
<cristian_c> luchino: e la foto come l'hai fatta?
<cristian_c> zood: che problemi hai al touchpad?
<krabador> ATI RADEON Xpress 200M ---> installa lubuntu
<zood> il touch non funziona per niente... ho provato 2000 guide ma niente da fare
<f843d0> luchino: come ti ho già detto, inviati la foto tramite email dal cellulare e scaricala dal computer che funziona, e poi...
<luchino> con il cellulare e l'ho passata su questo pc. Ma è proprio il servizio della chat che non mi fa inviare nessun tipo di file a prescindere
<f843d0> !image | luchino
<ubot-it> luchino: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> zood, "ho provato 2000 guide"
<krabador> zood, puoi indicarne qualcuna^
<cristian_c> !image | luchino
<ubot-it> luchino: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luchino> ok
<cristian_c> luchino: caricala su un servizio di hosting immagini
<krabador> zood, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<luchino> Eseguo, mi devo asentarmi un attimo per motivi urgenti. Appena torno la carico e vi metto il link qua giusto?
<krabador> luchino, tranquillo, torna quando ci sei, e puoi intervenire
<luchino> grazie. A dopo
<luchino> nel mentre vi lascio il link dell'immagine
<luchino> http://prnt.sc/avtno9
<zood> fatto
<simon3r> Salve avrei un problema dopo l'installazione di ubuntu sull'hard disk esterno ,  in pratica adesso se ho il disco esterno attaccato mi parte ubuntu , ma se lo stacco non mi parte più windows
<cristian_c> current operating system: Linux millenniumfalcon 4.4.0-21 generic...
<cristian_c> O.o
<simon3r> qualcuno per caso saprebbe aiutarmi ?
<cristian_c> simon3r: se hai installato il grub sul disco esterno
<krabador> simon3r, forse il boot loader è finito nel disco windws
<cristian_c> è piuttosto sensato
<krabador> zood, hai installato pastebin?
<zood> si fatto
<krabador> ok, allora, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> farà un link, che puoi incollare qui
<zood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16003120/
<simon3r> purtroppo non sono particolarmente esperto,   e come potrei risolvere il problema ?  dunque facendo in modo che windows mi partisse
<simon3r> difatti quel che mi esce scritto e proprio qualcosa riguardante in GRUB ,
<krabador> simon3r, allora, va ripristinato il bootloader win, nel disco win
<cristian_c> simon3r: ti conviene installare il grub sul disco interno, se il disco interno ha windows
<krabador> simon3r, e va ripristinato grub ,  nel disco ubuntu
<cristian_c> oppure mbr windows da ripristinare
<krabador> simon3r, questo se hai intenzione di avere 2 caricamenti separati all'occorrenza
<simon3r> come dicevo prima non sono molto esperto , c'è per caso qualche guida per fare quello che mi dite ....
<krabador> altrimenti puoi , con disco ubuntu inserito, installare grub, nel disco win, in modo da avere indifferentemente se il disco con ubuntu sia inserito o meno, una schermata di scelta di cosa usare
<krabador> zood, dpkg -l | grep synaptic | pastebinit
<krabador> simon3r, notebook o fisso ?
<zood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16003252/
<simon3r> hmm e come posso fare questa cosa kabrador? cioè installare il grub nel disco win...
<simon3r> ho un notebook , ho installato ubuntu con la chiavetta usb ... su un vecchio hard disk esterno collegato tramite usb
<krabador> simon3r, questo notebook ha uefi 0
<krabador> ?
<krabador> *uefi
<simon3r> sisi per quel che so ha uefi
<simon3r> è un lenovo g50 70
<krabador> simon3r, allora prima di tutto, va a controllare le voci di boot in bios
<simon3r> ok
<krabador> zood, xinput -list | pastebinit
<zood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16003334/
<simon3r> Allora come boot mode c'è UEFI ... poi sotto c'è la lista del boot , dove primo c'è ubuntu , secondo Windows Boot manager ,3 efi network 0 for ipv4 e 5  3 efi network 0 for ipv6
<krabador> zood, xinput list-props "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" | pastebinit
<zood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16003367/
<krabador> simon3r, se primo c'è ubuntu, e il disco è staccato, per cercare di caricare win, è normale non parta
<krabador> allora, zood il touchpad è rilevato
<krabador> zood, hai un tasto di abilitazione/disabilitazione ?
<simon3r> ok , beh purtroppo come ti dicevo prima sono veramente poco esperto ....  dunque secondo te mi conviene mettere windows come primo ...
<simon3r> e quando attacco ubuntu accedere al bios e mettere ubuntu come primo ?
<krabador> simon3r, allora, se tutto è avvenuto in maniera standard, dovresti avere grub
<krabador> simon3r, imposta  Windows Boot manager  , spegni, attacca il disco ubuntu, accendi
<simon3r> Ok adesso provo
<zood> oddio era una funzione della tastiera disabilitata con FN+T-PAD sei grande! grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<krabador> :D
<krabador> molto bene
<zood> <3
<zood> :)
<zood> ciao a tutti! siete grandi!
<krabador> ciao zood , buon sistema
<simon3r> provato a mettere windows per primo nel boot , e adesso  per fortuna windows parte normalemnte .... l'unica cosa e che non ho la scelta di ubuntu
<simon3r> anche collegando l'hard disk esterno .. però non mi crea assolutamente problemi la cosa
<krabador> simon3r, allora grub è finito nel disco esterno
<krabador> simon3r, se va bene cosi', inserisci il disco ubuntu, e vai a caricarlo dal menu di boot
<simon3r> sisi faccio cosi , inserisco il disco e poi lo scelgo nel menu di boot ....
<simon3r> sei stato veramente gentilissimo .... già m stavo preoccupando parecchio haah
<krabador> simon3r, :D
<simon3r> grande community e grande krabador... ah un ultima cosa , durante l'installazione non ho creato la memoria di swap , non riuscivo perchè non mi dava cliccabile l'opzione tabella partizioni duranete l'installazione ...
<krabador> beh, simon3r quanta ram hai '
<krabador> ?
<simon3r> secondo te mi conviene crearla (ho 6 gb di ram) ? ed eventualmente è possibile farlo anche ad installazione avvenuta
<simon3r> 6 gb
<krabador> beh, prestazionalmente non ti serve
<krabador> in presenza di un'area swap, il sistema la usa per l'ibernazione
<krabador> se non è una cosa che usi, puoi stare cosi'
<krabador> <krabador> beh, prestazionalmente non ti serve ---> oltre 4gb di ram, non serve
<simon3r> perfetto , gentilissimo ancora ... e grazie di tutto !  ;)
<krabador> di niente, per qualsiasi cosa su ubuntu, torna pure
<simon3r> certamente !
<gigirock> ma esiste la 1604 unity a 32 bit ?
<krabador> yep
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso
<luchino> sono tornato. Ci sono
<cristian_c> luchino: ho visto l'output di startx
<cristian_c> luchino: ma da quando riscontri il problema?
<luchino> da giovedì sera. Mi ha fatto l'aggiornamento di versione a Ubuntu 16.04 e dopo il riavvio richiesto dall'installazione non sono più riuscito ad accedere
<cristian_c> luchino: dopo aver fatto il login testuale
<luchino> Si dopo il normale login mi dava una velocissima finestra di errore e tornava tutto da capo al login
<cristian_c> luchino: digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | less
<cristian_c> luchino: parlo di login testuale, non di login grafico
<luchino> ah scusa, no dal testuale non mi da problemi. Faccio il login tranquillamente
<cristian_c> luchino: appunto, fai il login
<luchino> fatto
<cristian_c> e poi digita il comando che ho indicato
<luchino> ok, parentesi comprese giusto?
<luchino> mi dice file o directory non esistente
<luchino> e mi compare END lampeggiante sotto
<cristian_c> luchino: esattamente, cos'hai digitato?
<luchino> dalla prima parentesi fino a "lesse" compreso
<luchino> less
<luchino> pardon
<cristian_c> luchino: scrivilo qua
<cristian_c> quello che hai digitato
<luchino> (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | less
<cristian_c> è giusto
<luchino> forse non ho messo uno spazio giusto
<luchino> adesso riprovo
<Crewino> salve,qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare? :D
<Crewino> ehii, c'è qualcuno?
<Crewino> chat vuota?!
<lubu80> buonasera a tutti
<lubu80> ho appena finito di installare postfix e sono riuscito a farlo funzionare in locale
<krabador> !ciao | lubu80
<ubot-it> lubu80: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lubu80> ora la domanda è semplice
<lubu80> come faccio a rendere postfix visibile dall'esterno?
<lubu80> krabador buonasere
<lubu80> buonasera*
<f843d0> lubu80: ti serve un dominio
<krabador> anno domini 2016
<lubu80> si questo lo so ma se per ipotesi volessi farlo girare in locale attraverso create_AP
<lubu80> come lo devo configurare?
<krabador> lubu80, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix#Configuration
<lubu80> krabador intanto grazie per la risposta ora nel link che mi hai inviato al passaggio numero 7 ho aggiunto pure la porta di default
<lubu80> cioè
<lubu80> mi spiego meglio
<lubu80> 127.0.0.0/ ; 192.168.12.1/25
<lubu80> ma nonostante ciò continuo a non poter comunicare col server interno
<lubu80> forse dovrei fare così 127.0.0.0/8 ; 192.168.12.1
<marco201> salve ragazzi,potrei fare una domanda?
<lubu80> ciao marco
<marco201> ciao
<lubu80> fai pure la domanda
<krabador> lubu80, http://pastie.org/pastes/10809676/text?key=pczvldqwvadelxruvigrq  , dai un'occhiata a questo
<marco201> vorrei sapere come mai i video in fullhd di youtube mi vanno un po' a scatti anche dopo aver installato gli ubuntu restricted extras
<krabador> lubu80, per il resto, questo canale è legato strettamente al sistema
<Ratawolf> Salve a tutti. Ho un piccolo problema, non riesco ad installare telegram e non riesco ad aggiungere la chat di facebook a Thunderbird.
<krabador> Ratawolf, telegram lo scarichi dal sito, lo scompatti in cartella e  lo fai partire
<krabador> Ratawolf, per tutto il resto , #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ratawolf> ratawolf ho provato a seguire una guida per installarlo da terminale ma da errore al terzo comando. Se lo scarico quale file devo aprire per l'eattezza?
<Ratawolf> krabador ho provato a seguire una guida per installarlo da terminale ma da errore al terzo comando. Se lo scarico quale file devo aprire per l'eattezza?
<krabador> Ratawolf, se la guida che hai seguito fa installare ppa, ti stai facendo del male
<Ratawolf> krabador non so cosa significhi
<lubu80> # Configurazione di rete
<lubu80> ##########################
<lubu80> # Networks abilitati. Impostate gli IP della vostra rete
<lubu80> mynetworks_style = host
<lubu80> mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8
<lubu80> krabador grazie proverò ad aggiungere una stringa di comando in più  nella sezione configurazione rete
<krabador> !ppa | Ratawolf
<ubot-it> Ratawolf: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<marco201> ragazzi e per me avete qualche suggerimento?
<Ratawolf> No no, faceva installare da terminale ma sempre prima di aver scaricato il file dal sito ufficiale krabador
<marco201> per i video che mi vanno a scatti
<Ratawolf> krabador per cui penso che mi installava sempre quello ufficiale
<krabador> " per cui penso" mi dispiace, opinabile
<krabador> Ratawolf, indica la guida che hai seguito
<krabador> Ratawolf, e ti faccio presente che questo canale è adibito alle problematiche strettamente del sistema
<marck> salve sono un neofita di ubuntu e ho un problema
<marco201> ho installato anche gli ubuntu extra restricted
<krabador> !chiedi | marck
<ubot-it> marck: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> marco201, indica che scheda video hai
<Ratawolf> krabador http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/telegram-interfaccia-grafica-ubuntu-176335/
<krabador> marco201, e che tipo di video ti vanno a scatti
<marco201> ho una nvidia da 1gb ma con le release realizzate da altri non mi vanno a scatti significa che forse nn ho installato qualche plugin?
<marco201> i video di youtube a 1080p
<marck> grazie, ho installato e non mi ha inserito il boot manager
<marco201> solo qulli in fullhd
<krabador> marco201, sudo apt-get install pastebinit , sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> marco201, il second da un link , che incolli qui
<krabador> marck, "e non mi ha inserito il boot manager" ---> ?
<krabador> Ratawolf, puoi semplicemente andare nella cartella incui hai scompattato il programma , e farlo partire
<krabador> Ratawolf, che ubuntu hai ?
<marck> per poter avviare anche windows 10
<marco201> krabador quindi mi manca qualche plugin?
<krabador> marck, il pc ha uefi? Hai installato ubuntu con win10 già presenti
<krabador> *e
<marck> si ha uefi
<Ratawolf> krabador 16.04
<krabador> marck, puoi controllare dal bios, come sono impostate le voci di boot ?
<krabador> marck, Hai installato ubuntu con win10 già presente ?
<marck> si ma devo spegnere
<krabador> marck, rischi del mestiere ;)
<marck> ero tanto tempo che non usavo ubuntu
<Ratawolf> krabador ho scaricato telegram e ci sono due file ma nessuno dei due ha un'applicazione predefinita per farlo partire
<marco201> grazie
<marck> mi hanno deto
<krabador> chissà se qualcuno dirà mai a marco201, che doveva mandare i 2 comandi, ed indicare qui il risultato...
<marck> mi hanno detto di installare grub
<krabador> Ratawolf, vai, nel terminale, nella cartella in cui l'hai scaricato
<Ratawolf> krabador non so come si faccia :)
<krabador> marck, hai verificato o no, le voci di boot? Quando si installa ubuntu , si installa anche grub, che in un sistema con uefi, rileva dove andarsi a sistemare correttamente
<marck> ok ora provo
<krabador> Ratawolf, mai aperto un terminale in vita tua? Solo punta e clicca ?
<Ratawolf> krabador sono nuovo su ubuntu, il terminale so aprirlo. poi non so che comando dare
<krabador> Ratawolf, perfetto, una volta aperto , cd /percorso/cartella
<krabador> invio
<Ratawolf> krabador dovrebbe essere cd /file/home giusto?
<krabador> Ratawolf, non so dove l'hai messo...
<Ratawolf> l'ho messo in home. quindi è così che devo scrivere? krabador
<krabador> Ratawolf, fa una cosa, va , con il gestore files, nella cartella
<krabador> una volta nella cartella giusta, premi ctrl l
<Ratawolf> krabador fatto!
<krabador> copi
<krabador> ed incolli dopo cd
<krabador> nel terminale
<krabador> invio
<krabador> a questo punto sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ls -la | pastebinit
<Ratawolf> krabador ho risolto!!! non avevo estratto :D :D :D (perdonami)
<Ratawolf> ha installato tutto da solo
<krabador> figurati .
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<Ratawolf> krabador cosa intendevi con "farti male" con i ppa?
<Ratawolf> per una prossima volta magari
<krabador> i ppa in base a come sono gestiti, possono causare parecchi problemi
<krabador> che vanno dall'andare semplicemente offline bloccando gli aggiornamenti di sistema, al sovrascrivere componenti di sistema con versioni personali che possono far semplicemente esplodere il sistema
<Ratawolf> ok krabador la guida che ti ho mandato l'hai vista? cmq non aveva installato niente credo, aveva aperto solo qualche cartella (o forse creato qualche cartella)
<Ratawolf> krabador la cartella telegram posso cancellarla ora?
<krabador> Ratawolf, tieni se ti vuoi bene, in considerazione solo guide non ufficiali
<krabador> Ratawolf, se non hai copiato l'eseguibiile da qualche altra parte
<Ratawolf> ok grazie mille krabador!
<luchino> avevo sbagliato degli spazi
<luchino> adesso ho digitato giusto. Mi son comparse un bel po di cose
<krabador> luchino, a riguardo di cosa ?
<luchino> ehm, in che senso riguardo a cosa? Ho digitato come mi ha suggerito cristian_c sopra il codice
<krabador> luchino, se sopra ore fa, il mio ingresso è avenuto alle 19:00 ;)
<luchino> Si un di ore fa... ti riassumo il mio problema. Ho aggiornato ad ubuntu 16.04 l'altra sera. Dopo il riavvio richiesto dall installazione non mi fa più fare l'accesso in ambiente grafico. Digito la password e mi rimanda alla schermata di login dicendomi nel mentre che c'è un errore
<luchino> ho driver nvidia
<luchino> mi ha già fatto questo scherzo in passato ma avevo risolto in altro modo
<luchino> che non ricordo
<luchino> in terminale mi fa accedere tranquillamente
<luchino> quindi il problema a quanto pare sono i driver... o almeno... anch eil mio amico tecnico mi ha detto così.
<krabador> luchino, sudo chown -R nomeutente /home/nomeutente
<krabador> riavvia
<luchino> ok riavvio e do quel comando
<krabador> oddio, fa il contrario
<krabador> manda questo e riavvia, con nomeutente giusto ;)
<luchino> eh no avevo un altra cosa aperat in terminale e non me la chiudeva
<luchino> ho dovuto riavviare perchè con il comando di prima non mi faceva più uscire
<luchino> comando dato ed ho riavvito
<luchino> adesso?
<krabador> che succede alla schermata di login?
<krabador> prova l'accesso
<luchino> fatto, errore e ritorna alla schermata di login come prima
<krabador> "errore" ?
<krabador> quale ?
<luchino> in ambiente grafico ovviamente. Si mi compare velocemente la finestrella di errore con "segnala" e "annulla" ma scompare in tempo zero
<luchino> quasi un flash
<krabador> e torna al login grafico ?
<luchino> si
<krabador> ctrl alt f2
<krabador> aspetta, hai l'utente guest'
<krabador> ?
<krabador> puoi controllare se funziona ?
<luchino> Non funziona neanche lui già provato
<luchino> in terminale si
<luchino> posso entrare tranquillamente in terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> una volta fatto riavvia
<luchino> ole
<luchino> mi ha fatto entrare
<krabador> andata?
<krabador> bene
<luchino> Si anche se mi da lo stesso un errore di sistema
<krabador> ok, copia il contenuto della finestra, e vediamo di che si tratta
<krabador> !paste | luchino
<ubot-it> luchino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luchino> eh un attimo solo che è sul pc di fianco
<luchino> non sono sullo stesso
<krabador> luchino, adesso che va, entra con quello qui
<luchino> eccomi
<luchino> sono dal pc giusto ora
<krabador> bene, allora, visualizza i dettagli dell'errore , e fa un pastebin
<krabador> !paste | luchino
<ubot-it> luchino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luchino> Non mi fa copiare
<luchino> faccio piccolo screen
<krabador> ok
<krabador> !image | luchino
<ubot-it> luchino: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luchino> http://prnt.sc/avxbw8
<luchino> ecco
<luchino> mi ha anche fatto fare il restart di nautilus
<cristian_c> luchino: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<krabador> oooh cristian_c , starnutisci prima, mi hai fatto venire un colpo.-
<luchino> Son riuscito ad entrare cristian_c
<cristian_c> luchino: digita il comanso
<cristian_c> in una finestra di terminale
<luchino> Ok
<luchino> mi dice che pastbinit non è installato
<luchino> e mi suggerisce il comando per installarlo
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<luchino> a posto installato
<luchino> rido il comando di prima?
<cristian_c> luchino: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<Cramer> Hellooooooooooo!!!
<Cramer> SCUSATE PER CORTESIA MA STAVO PARLANDO NELLA CHAT E MI HAN BANNATO, MA CHE HO FATTO
<Cramer> uz chiedo scusa per il maiuscolo
<Cramer> fatemi togliere il ban per piacere
<Cramer> anzi per favore
<LuigiuzzoX> Ciao a tutti :))
<LuigiuzzoX> scusate per cortesia fatemi sbannare dalla chat, non ho fatto niente e mi hanno bannato, solo perche ho detto cazzo
<luchino> ho ridato il comando e mi dice questo
<luchino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16013081/
<serpicoAlmo> Buonasera
<krabador> luchino, quanti ppa, è un miracolo che sia andato a buon fine l'aggionrnamento
<krabador> !ciao | serpicoAlmo
<ubot-it> serpicoAlmo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<serpicoAlmo> avrei bisogno di un aiuto in quanto
<serpicoAlmo> all'avvio di un programma
<serpicoAlmo> vedo i caratteri non codificati(tutti quadrati)
<serpicoAlmo> mi sono iscritto 5 minuti fa
<serpicoAlmo> non sono un esperto di ubuntu
<luchino> Ah cavolo... devo fare ancora qualcosa?
<serpicoAlmo> mi potete indirizzare  o aiutare
<serpicoAlmo> ciao grazie mille
<mike00> ciao, se non mi visualizza l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 16.04 è normale?
<serpicoAlmo> mike00 dici a me?
<mike00> a chi mi sa/può aiutare
<krabador> mike00, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> mike00, controlla l'ultimo menu a tendina in basso, in tab software e aggiornamenti
<krabador> <serpicoAlmo> mi sono iscritto 5 minuti fa ---> dove ?
<angel1404klts> sera a tutti
<luchino> perchè ho anche il problema che il mio pc nonostante sia un ultrabook sembra che decolli ogni volta che lo accendo
<krabador> luchino, ti consiglio vivamente
<krabador> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> luchino, reinstallerà il sistema senza cancellare /home
<mike00> krabador, è sulla voce "solo per versioni LTS", ma anche se metto su "per tutte le versioni" non mi dice niente...
<federico> buona sera! volevo chiedere come faccio a importare la musica contenuta nella cartella home/musica all'interno della dash di unity
<federico> al momento mi dice che non è presente musica ma non è vero
<mike00> anche a me lo dice... :(
<luchino> Grazie mille. Farò il ripristino domani con una chiavetta allora
<luchino> grazie davvero siete stati gentilissimi
<luchino> Ottimo servizio
<mike00> una curiosità: ma la grafica di ubuntu 16.04 è tipo quella di 15.10 oppure è più piatta tipo ubuntu tablet con collegata tastiera e pc? non so se mi sono espresso bene...
<federico> similissima a quella di 15.10
<federico> praticamente sono uguali nella grafica
<krabador> mike00, controlla che tutti i repo siano online
<mike00> ok grazie
<mike00> krabador come e dove?
<krabador> mike00, sempre fatti gli aggiornamenti da gestore grafico, vero ?
<krabador> mike00, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> mike00, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<serpicoAlmo> scusate
<serpicoAlmo> avete risposto alla mia domanda?
<mike00> ma gli aggiornamenti del sistema o delle aplicazioni?
<mike00> quando mi propone gli aggiornamenti graficamente li faccio sempre
<mike00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16013963/
<krabador> <krabador> <serpicoAlmo> mi sono iscritto 5 minuti fa ---> dove ?
<krabador> mike00, hai ppa
<krabador> e offline
<krabador> sono bloccati proprio gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> anche se non vuoi passare a 16.04
<mike00> krabador e come faccio a sbloccarli?
<krabador> disabilitandoli
<krabador> mike00, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<mike00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16014141/
<krabador> mike00, ne hai una marea
<mike00> di cosa?
<krabador>  404  Not Found che si sprecano
<krabador> mike00, cerca di volergli piu' bene al sistema
<krabador> seguendo meno guide non ufficiali possibili ;)
<mike00> ok ci proverò
<mike00> e quindi adesso?
<krabador> ferramroberto-ubuntu-maverickextra-wily.list
<krabador> "ci proverò"
<krabador> è nel tuo interessae
<krabador> allora mike00 un sistema cosi' customizzato come il tuo, da fonti software esterne
<mike00> devo disinstallare qualcosa?
<krabador> ha parecchie possibilità di avere parecchi problemi nella procedura di aggiornamento
<mike00> ma cos'è ferramroberto-ubuntu-maverickextra-wily.list ?
<krabador> mike00, software-properties-gtk , tab "altro software" disabilita tutto
<mike00> ok
<krabador> mike00, chiudi, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> update-manager
<krabador> e un grande in bocca al lupo
<mike00> ma cos'era tutta quella lista nell'ultimo pastebin?
<krabador> mike00, tutti i ppa che hai messo
<krabador> e se non sai come hai fatto, fatti qualche domanda su come tratti il sistema, e le guide che segui
<krabador> ;)
<krabador> !ppa | mike00
<ubot-it> mike00: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<mike00> ma c'era anche ubuntu sdk...
<krabador> frequenti parecchio queste risorse, cerca di fare piu' attenzione al contenuto delle cose che si dicono piu' che spesso qui
<mike00> non mi sembra di terze parti...
<krabador> ...
<mike00> ma quei softwqare che ho disabilitato adesso funzionano? il fatto di disabilitarli impedisce solo l'aggiornamento?
<krabador> anche se di canonical, e non da problemi, è comunque un repo esterno
<krabador> i repo esterni, come quelli interni, se offline bloccano gli aggiornamenti, ne avevi una marea   404  Not Found
<mike00> ok grazie
<krabador> mike00, che stai facendo di la ? :D
<krabador> mike00, dovresti , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<krabador> prima di fare il passaggio di versione
<mike00> che cosa fa?
<krabador> mike00, ma lo usi ubuntu, o ce l'hai li a prendere la polvere =
<krabador> ?
<mike00> lo uso...
<mike00> ma non sono così esperto di comandi
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade  ---> aggiorna tutti i pacchetti nel sistema.
<mike00> ok grazie, lo lancio
<mike00> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<krabador> bene, vai col resto allora.
<mike00> ma per il passagio di versione gli devo dare un comando o aspetto la notifica?
<krabador> rileggi i messaggi delle 22:26
<mike00> scusa ma come posso vedere gli orari?
<mike00> ho trovato il messaggio che mi avevi scritto e ho impostato "per tutte le versioni" ma non mi chiede ancora di fare nessun aggiornamento.
<mike00> ora riavvio che me lo chiede il sistema
<krabador> #soragassi
<mike00> ok, rieccomi
<xlinux> salve a tutti
<mike00> wow, ora mi chiede di aggiornare a 16.04, grazie mille krabador
<krabador> il check avviene sempre, all'avvio. Aspetta a ringraziarmi ;)
<mike00> ti ringrazio perché prima non me lo chiedeva
<krabador> se esplode tutto, dopo, è sprecato :D
<mike00> speriamo di no, ora faccio un backup
<krabador> ottima mossa
<mike00> ora vado a letto, aggiornerò domani: ho visto che per fare il backup è un po' lunga (più che altro ho tanti files che posso anche non copiare, domani copio quelli che mi servono e poi aggiorno ;) )
<ungercrash> Ciao a tutti
<ungercrash> vorrei porre una domanda riguardo un problema che ho continuamente con il dual boot windows 10 xubuntu
<ungercrash> xubuntu 16.04 ,ogni volta che avvio windows 10 il grub viene danneggiato e parte solo windows 10,viceversa se entro in xubuntu non ho problemi
<ungercrash> ho uefi,qualche idea per risolvere?
<ungercrash> non c'è nessuno?
<ungercrash> ??
<Cloudblow> nomodeset se messo in cmdline prima o dopo di quiet, slash o acpi= potrebbe cambiare l'effetto?
<krabador> claylor moon.
<claymoon> buonasera
<claymoon> ubuntu software center non scarica
<krabador> claymoon, apri il terminale
<claymoon> fatto
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<claymoon> gia fatto, ma comunque non va, mi dice sempre connessione non riuscita
<krabador> claymoon, incolla il link prodotto
<krabador> claymoon, il link
<claymoon> mi dice il programa 'curl' non e attualmente installata
<krabador> claymoon, ubuntu quale?
<krabador> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> fa un paste a mano
<krabador> del risultato di sudo apt-get update
<claymoon> non mi fa attivare il Ctrl - C  con il comando gconftool-2 -s /apps/gnome-terminal/keybindings/copy -t str ‘c’
<claymoon> cmq uso ubuntu 15.10
<krabador> claymoon, mi puoi , per favore, mandare un pastebin del comando che ti ho segnalato  ?
<claymoon> fatto
<krabador> puoi incollare il link ?
<claymoon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16016957/
<krabador> claymoon, Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/n-muench/ppa/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<krabador>  
<krabador> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net vivid/main i386 Packages
<krabador>   404  Not Found
<krabador> questo ti blocca gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> ed il fatto che sofware center non scarica
<claymoon> cme si risolve
<claymoon> che devo fare
<krabador> claymoon, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> tab "altro software"
<krabador> disabilita tutto
<krabador> chiudi correttamente la finestra
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> ed una volta fatto sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<krabador> claymoon, cerca di non usare ppa
<krabador> possono causare problemi che vanno da quello che hai adesso, fino allo sminchiamento del sistema
<krabador> quantomento informati molto a riguardo
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-24
<giovanni> ho installato ubuntu 16.04 lts e grub2 solo che alla scelta del sistema operativo ubuntu appare messaggio che non troba /vmlinuz . come risolvere il problema? Grazie
<abracadabra1973> buon giorno a tutti
<abracadabra1973> e buona domenica
<abracadabra1973> c'è nessuno?
<citrangoli> Buongiorno a tutti, ho da porvi una domanda: ubuntu ha molte derivate diverse per ogni ambiente grafico, ma come mai non ne esiste ancora una con cinnamon installato come DE di default? Sapete se qualcuno la sta sviluppando?
<cristian_c> citrangoli: probabilmente non è abbastanza utilizzato o non si distingue signififativamente da richiderne una .iso dedicata
<cristian_c> citrangoli: puoi comunque installare cinnamon dai repository di ubuntu
<citrangoli> Si, ma avere un'installazione pulita senza altri DE o doppi programmi (doppio file manager, doppio gestore impostazioni ecc...) è tutta un'altre cosa :D
<citrangoli> penso che a questo punto utilizzerò mint con cinnamon, che si basa su ubuntu e ha tutti i pacchetti compatibili
<cristian_c> citrangoli: puoi sempre installare da minimale e aggiungere cinnamon
<cristian_c> citrangoli: quale sarebbe il problema?
<cristian_c> !minimale | citrangoli
<ubot-it> citrangoli: Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<citrangoli> Vero, non ci avevo mai pensato...
<cristian_c> citrangoli: poi remasterizzi il sistema con cinnamon
<cristian_c> e ti crei la tua 'ubuntu cinnamon' in file .iso
<cristian_c> o comunque una 'ubuntu cinnamon' pronta all'uso
<citrangoli> Be non ci avevo mai pensaro... sai dirmi però se con l'installazione minimale alcune funzionalità (come i codec mp3 e altri, flash ecc...) sono poi da installare a mano?
<cristian_c> citrangoli: beh, di solito c'è il metapacchetto
<cristian_c> citrangoli: sudo apt-get install cinnamon ubuntu-restricted-extras
<citrangoli> ok grazie mille per il supporto ;)
<cristian_c> di niente
<mike00> ciao, ma rhythmbox puo cambiare l'immagine di copertina dei tag mp3?
<mike00> perché nelle proprietà della canzone ho visto che si può mettere un'immagine, ma poi da nautilus vedo come icona dell'immagine quella vecchia... come faccio?
<mike00> il problema è che anche in vlc vedo l'immagine vecchia e vorrei poterla cambiare, come?
<cristian_c> mike00:
<mike00> si?
<cristian_c> mike00: cosa visualizza nautilus?
<mike00> l'immagine della canzone vecchia e io la vorrei cambiare
<mike00> con nautilus la potrei cambiare manualmente, il problema è che quella vecchia rimane anche in vlc, ecc....
<cristian_c> mike00: quindi esattamente lo stesso comportamento di vlc?
<mike00> si
<chalit> ciao vorrei aggiornare ubuntu 14.04 a 16.04 quale procedura da voi consigliata?
<cristian_c> chalit: sebbene sia consigliata un'installazione pulita
<cristian_c> chalit: per aggiornare a 16.04 ti basta aspettare la notifica di avanzamento e procedere
<cristian_c> chalit: ma prima assicurati di non aver aggiunto in passato repository di terze parti
<cristian_c> intendo i ppa
<chalit> cristian_c, ricordo che quando ho installato 14.04 qualche problema c'era. ora è tutto ok?
<chalit> cristian_c, come faccio a controllare?
<cristian_c> mike00: controlla in ~/.cache/thumbnails
<mike00> cosa devo vedere?
<cristian_c> chalit: non ti ricordi se hai aggiunto repository non ufficiali?
<cristian_c> mike00: sei entrato in .cache?
<chalit> cristian_c, no ,poi ho quattro pc con installato ubuntu
<mike00> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> chalit: fa attenzione....
<cristian_c> chalit: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> mike00: e in .cache hai trovato thumbnail?
<cristian_c> s
<mike00> si
<mike00> aspe, forse ce l'ho fatta con Easytag
<mike00> mi chiedo quindi a cosa serva quella funzione di rhythmbox...
<cristian_c> mike00: rm -r ~/.cache/thumbnails
<cristian_c> mike00: e poi: killall nautilus
<mike00> peche devo cancellare tutto?
<chalit> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16022381/
<cristian_c> mike00: 'tutto', elimini la cache
<mike00> ma a me interessa cambiare il tag immagine delle canzoni
<cristian_c> mike00: prima hai semplicemente lamentato che vlc e nautilus non aggiornavano le miniature dei file musicali
<cristian_c> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-proposed universe restricted multiverse main
<cristian_c> webupd8team-java-trusty.list
<cristian_c> chalit: beh, di danni ne hai fatti
<cristian_c> chalit: vieni caldamente invitato a installare la 16.04 da zero
<chalit> cristian_c, questo pc funzia benissimo
<devuser> salve
<cristian_c> chalit: scusa, ma che senso ha chiedere in canale se poi hai già deciso cosa fare?
<devuser> appena installato ubuntu, ho il problema che non mi fa installare chrome
<chalit> cristian_c, per cui devo reinstallare tutti i programmi aggiuntivi ecc.. ecc..
<chalit> cristian_c, non ho affatto deciso nulla
<cristian_c> chalit: hai attivato dei repository che rendono potenzialmente instabile l'installazione
<cristian_c> chalit: e solo fortunosamente, affermi che per ora va tutto bene
<chalit> cristian_c, anzi dopo il tuo parere sono tentato di lasciare tutto come sta
<claymoon> buongiorno
<cristian_c> chalit: attivare i repo proposed non è già di per se una buona idea, figuriamoci quando devi eseguire un avanzamento di sistema
<devuser> non ho capito perchè scaricando chrome, doppio click, si apre il software center clicco installa e non si installa :(
<cristian_c> devuser: sistema a 32 o 64 bit?
<devuser> 64
<devuser> ora googlo un po ma avevo letto su facebook di questo problema
<devuser> problemi con software che hanno librerie non libere
<devuser> provo ad installarlo con gdebi
<cristian_c> devuser: hai scaricato il pacchetto .deb?
<devuser> si dal sito
<cristian_c> devuser: sì, prova prima gdebi
<devuser> come faccio sempre
<devuser> si cristian_c ma non è che sia tanto bello però :(
<cristian_c> chalit: io ti consiglio anche di disattivare i proposed, almeno limiti i danni
<cristian_c> devuser: ci sono svariati metodi di installazione
<devuser> ma dovrebbero essere di default disabilitati
<cristian_c> per quanto mi riguarda, si può persino installare i deb da terminale
<devuser> si cristian_c lo so come installare :) solo che è strano
<cristian_c> devuser: ?
<cristian_c> devuser: gnome software ha debuttato da poco su ubuntu
<devuser> si ho capito ma agli utenti normali.. che gli frega :), tranquillo non polemizzo.. uso ubuntu da 6 anni come default
<devuser> dicevo che per l' utente che installa per la prima volta.. il fatto del doppio click sul .deb non era male ecco
<cristian_c> devuser: il doppio clic sul deb può anche aprire gdebi
<cristian_c> e al massimo, se fai clic destro sul deb, nel menù scegli gdebi
<devuser> gdebi non è installato di default
<claymoon> buongiorno raga. ho un prob con il sistema ubuntu 15.10. ieri sera ho datto dei comandi sudo apt-get update poi upgrade. poi stamattina quando l'ho accesso, dopo il login non mi fa vedere nulla tranne il cursore
<claymoon> posso solo usare il tasto dx per aprire il terminale, cambiare sfondo
<claymoon> qualquno potrebe aiutarmi per favore
<devuser> skype conviene dai repo ufficiali o da deb?
<cristian_c> devuser: puoi installarlo dai repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> devuser: sebbene sito e repo utilizzino la stessa versione
<devuser> si ? ottimo.. pensavo che dai repo fosse più stabile ma vecchio
<devuser> devo riavviare
<devuser> già riavviato... velocissimo
<devuser> riavvio meno di 8 secondi
<claymoon> buongiorno raga. ho un prob con il sistema ubuntu 15.10. ieri sera ho datto dei comandi sudo apt-get update poi upgrade. poi stamattina quando l'ho accesso, dopo il login non mi fa vedere nulla tranne il cursore
<claymoon> posso solo aprire il terminale con il tasto dx del mouse
<cristian_c> claymoon: in quale punto del boot?
<cristian_c> claymoon: ah, sei sul desktop
<claymoon> si
<cristian_c> claymoon: apri un terminale
<claymoon> fatto
<rino> 2 ch
<cristian_c> claymoon: e digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<claymoon> fatto
<claymoon> cosa devo fare adesso
<cristian_c> claymoon: incolla qui il link che il comando restituisce
<claymoon> questo e un prob. non posso fare pastebinit xche sono con un altro pc
<claymoon> l'altro non va. non posso navigare
<devuser> ho avuto un freeze che palle
<claymoon> sul desktop non appare nulla, solo cliccando con il tasto dx del mouse posso aprire il terminale
<Guest494> ciao a tutti, volevo chiedervi come mai da aggiornamenti software, effettuando la ricerca non mi propone di aggiornare alla versione 16.04
<devuser> scusatemi.. forse sono OT e devo andare in chat, virtualbox meglio dai repo o scaricato dal sito?
<cristian_c> claymoon: non hai la connessione sul pc?
<cristian_c> Guest494: digita: sudo software-properties-gtk
<cristian_c> devuser: 'megkio' per cosa?
<cristian_c> *meglio
<claymoon> la connessione ce, pero non so dove andare per poter navigare sicome non ci sono piu le iccone
<Guest494> cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> claymoon: in un terminale, digita: firefox
<devuser> cristian_c,  meglio per me :) .. dai.. non so meglio di funzionamento ecco... dai repo.. è sempre aggiornato
<cristian_c> Guest494: ci sono dei menù a discesa, con le opzioni
<Guest494> cristian_c si
<cristian_c> devuser: dai repo non è sempre aggiornato
<devuser> si ma hai il vantaggio che si aggiorna da solo..non che devo scaricare sempre il deb
<devuser> cmq .. cose non importanti
<cristian_c> Guest494: uno di questi menù riguarda la notifica di nuove versioni di ubuntu
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> devuser: ci sono delle differenze tra virtualbox pacchettizzato per ubuntu e la versione presente sul sito di virtualbox
<cristian_c> devuser: quindi dipende da cosa ti occorre fare
<Cloudblow> Giorno
<Guest494> cristian_c verifica aggiornamenti automaticamente: ogni giorno, notifica nuove versioni di ubuntu: per le versioni LTS
<cristian_c> Guest494: 'notifica nuove versioni di ubuntu per le versioni lts'
<Guest494> cristian_c è già così
<cristian_c> Guest494: allora chiudi
<cristian_c> Guest494: e apri il gestore aggionamenti
<claymoon> cristian_c mi puoi dare il link dove fare paste
<cristian_c> claymoon: e digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> claymoon: semplicemente, scrivi qui l'indirizzo che il comando restituisce
<claymoon> pastebinit non installato
<cristian_c> claymoon: sudo apt-get install pasrebinit
<cristian_c> claymoon: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<devuser> cristian_c, mi serve a virtualizzare windows per qualche programma niente di che
<cristian_c> claymoon: il secondo, non il primo
<cristian_c> devuser: prova con virtualbox dei repo
<Guest494> cristian_c aperto, ha controllato gli aggiornamenti, e dice che il software è aggiornato
<devuser> si ho già installato.. vediamo come va
<cristian_c> Guest494: nessuna notifica della 16.04?
<Guest494> cristian_c no
<cristian_c> Guest494: aspetta
<cristian_c> Guest494: intanto, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | per ulteriori dubbi, devuser
<ubot-it> per ulteriori dubbi, devuser: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<claymoon> cristian_c mi puoi dare do nuovo il comando da digitare
<cristian_c> claymoon: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<claymoon> fatto
<cristian_c> claymoon: e digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<devuser> anche java... di solito installo quello di oracle..
<claymoon> cristian_c mi da solo questo   cat: /etc/apt/sources/list: File o directory non esistente
<claymoon> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<cristian_c> devuser: anche qui. è una questione di scelte
<devuser> già
<cristian_c> devuser: ti può andar bene openjdk, o oracle java,  a seconda delle esisgenze tue personaki
<cristian_c> l
<cristian_c> claymoon: digita bene
<devuser> si il mio lavoro s basa su java nel senso che i tool che uso usano java
<cristian_c> claymoon: e digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> devuser: beh, potrebbe andarti stretto openjdk, in particolari situazioni, ma non saprei dirti esattamente
<devuser> si ho messo Oracle per adesso
<cristian_c> devuser: solo confrontandoli direttamente, puoi renderti conto delle differenze
<claymoon> cristian_c  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16023444/
<devuser> scusami... nella 14.04 avevo modificato qualcosa per gli ssd ... adesso sono supportati di default e non devo fare nulla giusto?
<cristian_c> n-muench-ubuntu-ppa-vivid.list
<cristian_c> beh, hai aggiunto un ppa, claymoon
<claymoon> cosa devo fare ora
<akis24> claymoon: installare da zero ..
<cristian_c> claymoon: cosa contiene quel ppa?
<cristian_c> Guest494: hai fatto?
<Guest494> cristian_c Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Guest494> W: Errore GPG: https://private-ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY E131728675254D99
<Guest494> cristian_c Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Guest494> W: Errore GPG: https://private-ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY E131728675254D99
<Guest494> cristian_c Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<lucenera> Buongiorno, come installo su MacBook Pro?
<cristian_c> !mac | lucenera
<ubot-it> lucenera: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<claymoon> forse pepperflashplugin, o nn so cristian_c
<cristian_c> claymoon: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/n-muench-ubuntu-ppa-vivid.list | pastebinit
<claymoon> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/16023634/
<claymoon> cristian_c il prob e slo questo ppa?
<cristian_c> claymoon: nel ppa ci sono alcuni programmi
<cristian_c> di diverso tipo
<cristian_c> claymoon: ma comunque l'avevi già disattivato nell'avanzamento da vivid a wily
<claymoon> cristian_c cosa posso fare adesso
<cristian_c> claymoon: ti consiglio di provare un ripristino di sistema, senza reinstallazione di tutto
<cristian_c> !ripristino | claymoon
<ubot-it> claymoon: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<claymoon> cristian_c devo reinstallare ubuntu
<cristian_c> claymoon: ma hai letto al link?
<claymoon> cristian_c si, procedura di ripristino
<cristian_c> claymoon: la quale ti permetterà di salvaguardare la tua home
<cristian_c> verrà resettato tutto tranne la tua home utente
<cristian_c> se segui bene le indicazioni della guida
<claymoon> cristian_c grazie mille
<cristian_c> di niente
<claymoon> cristian_c scusa se rompo di nuono
<claymoon> cristian_c ldevo seguire questa procedura giusto? Ubuntu 15.10 e 16.04 LTS
<claymoon>     Impostare l'avvio da Live CD/DVD o Live USB.
<claymoon>     Avviare l'installazione di Ubuntu.
<claymoon>     Alla schermata Tipo di installazione selezionare la voce Reinstalla Ubuntu XX.XX (XX.XX indica il numero di versione, in questo caso 15.10 o 16.04).
<claymoon>     Verranno mantenuti documenti, musica e altri file personali. Dove possibile sarà mantenuto il software installato. Le impostazioni di sistema verranno azzerate.
<claymoon>     Fare clic su Installa per portare a termine la procedura.
<akis24> claymoon:  figurati cristian_c  è molto disponibile .. ubot-it no
<claymoon> cristian_c la procedura e questa? Ubuntu 15.10 e 16.04 LTS
<claymoon>     Impostare l'avvio da Live CD/DVD o Live USB.
<claymoon>     Avviare l'installazione di Ubuntu.
<claymoon>     Alla schermata Tipo di installazione selezionare la voce Reinstalla Ubuntu XX.XX (XX.XX indica il numero di versione, in questo caso 15.10 o 16.04).
<claymoon>     Verranno mantenuti documenti, musica e altri file personali. Dove possibile sarà mantenuto il software installato. Le impostazioni di sistema verranno azzerate.
<claymoon> .
<claymoon> cristian_c la procedura e questa, giusto?
<claymoon> Impostare l'avvio da Live CD/DVD o Live USB.
<claymoon> Avviare l'installazione di Ubuntu.
<claymoon> Alla schermata Tipo di installazione selezionare la voce Reinstalla Ubuntu XX.XX
<claymoon> Fare clic su Installa per portare a termine la procedura.
<claymoon> Ubuntu 15.10 e 16.04 LTS
<akis24> claymoon:  non incollare in canle il bot ti mette fuori e comunque come hai letto sulla guida è esatto  quella è la procedura
<claymoon> akis24 grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<devuser> se un software di terze parti non trova una dipendenza.. cosa faccio cerco la dipendenza online ?
<lucenera> Quali sono le impostazioni ottimali per installare Ubuntu in VirtualBox su Mac?
<lucenera> C'è una guida?
<akis24> devuser: non supportiamo software fuori dai repo ufficiali ..
<devuser> si lo so akis24 infatti la domanda era su cosa fare di solito :)
<jester-> lucenera: devi avere il client e fare una normale installazione
<akis24> devuser: usare quelli presenti nei repo  a meno che si voglia rischiare di combinare casini al sistema
<devuser> si si .. erano innocui.. python-support non trova :)
<devuser> grazie akis24
<akis24> di nulla
<f843d0> devuser: nel caso tu debba soddisfare dipendenze presenti nei repo, ma non "calcolate" da apt, esistono anche tools come gdebi
<devuser> f843d0,  sto usando infatti gdepi ma mi da una dipendenza non trovata
<akis24> [11:59:17] <devuser> se un software di terze parti non trova una dipendenza..
<lucenera> jester- quando avvio mi dà un errore
<jester-> lucenera: cosa usi
<f843d0> Tipicamente può succedere di scaricare un *.deb, avere dei problemi ad usare dpkg -i su di esso, e tools come gdebi provano a risolvere i rami di dipendendenze disponibili via apt
<lucenera> jester- macbook pro 9,2 con El Capitain 10.11.4, Virtualbox 5.0.18 e Ubuntu 16.04
<jester-> lucenera: da errore facendo cosa
<phablet> Salve a tutti. ho acquistato un acquaris M10. qualcun`altro ha questo dispositivo?
<cristian_c> claymoon: suppongo sia corretto, ma non avendo mai provato, è bene comunque preparare un backup per sicurezza, prima di avventurarsi
<cristian_c> claymoon: così sei al sicuro diciamo al 100%
<cristian_c> devuser: per installare che?
<cristian_c> phablet: il tablet?
<phablet> si
<devuser> cristian_c,  andiamo OT :)
<cristian_c> phablet: /j #ubumtu-touch
<phablet> con Ubuntu SO
<devuser> volevo migliorare skype con skypewrapper e cose del genere
<jester-> phablet: che centra con ubuntu
<cristian_c> !chat | devuser
<ubot-it> devuser: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<devuser> si grazie crq
<devuser> si grazie cristian_c
<phablet> non e base ubuntu?
<lucenera> jester- all'avvio dell'immagine di ubuntu.
<lucenera> Tipo aggiorna il bios
<jester-> lucenera: installi facendo usare la iso?
<lucenera> Sì.
<lucenera> la metto come fosse un livecd
<jester-> lucenera: facile che abbia errori controlla md5sum
<jester-> lucenera: magari cerca fusion nei torrent
<jester-> !md5sum | lucenera
<ubot-it> lucenera: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> phablet: /j #ubumtu-touch
<lucenera> jester- già controllato in sha256
<lucenera> tutto integro
<lucenera> poi si avvia la virtualbox
<lucenera> ma mi dà un errore pIIx4
<lucenera> ....
<phablet> ok Grazie comunque cerco in altro...
<lucenera> non ci capisco niente
<lucenera> e non riesco a fare uno screenshot
<lucenera> per riportare il messaggio di errore
<cristian_c> phablet: sei entrato nel canale segnalato?
<cristian_c> lucenera: a parte che virtualbox ha un'opzione per eseguire lo screenshot della vm
<Eagle2> giorno a tutti
<cristian_c> lucenera: ma per tutto il resto: /j #vbox
<lucenera> grazie cristian_c
<bernstein> Ciao a tutti. Qualcuno mi darebbe una mano a sistemare le repository? Ogni volta che lancio un apt-get update mi vengono sempre una marea di errori
<jester-> bernstein: dai sudo apt-get update e posta la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | bernstein
<ubot-it> bernstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bernstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16024676/
<jester-> bernstein: sei strapieno di ppa
<bernstein> già, me ne sono accorto, solo che non so come sistemarle
<jester-> bernstein: e siccome la maggior parte dei ppa sono mantenuti da cazzoni questo è il risultato
<jester-> bernstein: svuota la cartella /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<bernstein> Da quanto ho capito i problemi vengono dalle repo di spotify e di ninja ide
<bernstein> Cancellandola poi quei programmi mi si aggiorneranno al prossimo update lanciato?
<claymoon> scusate raga, ma per repristinare ubuntu con cd, devo spegnere il pc ed accenderlo premendo uno dei tasti F1 / F2 / F3.....?
<jester-> !ripristino | claymoon
<ubot-it> claymoon: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> claymoon: logico che devi fare il boot da cd
<claymoon> non so qualle tasto digitare f! f2 f3...
<bernstein> All'avvio del tuo pc in basso allo schermo ti dovrebbe dire qualcosa tipo "premi X per acceder al bios"
<jester-> claymoon: e che ne sappiamo noi quale tasto serve al tuo pc per far partire il cd
<claymoon> cap. grazie
<bernstein> jester- scusa, sai mica se cancellando la cartella /etc/apt/sources.list.d mi si aggiorneranno quei programmi in futuro?
<bernstein> Anche perchè in quella cartella ho la lista di repo di chrome e che funziona bene (lo uso solo per vedere netflix)
<jester-> bernstein: non la cartella ma i file dentro che sono riferiti agli errori
<bernstein> Si pardon
<bernstein> Stessa domanda, ma parlando dei file
<jester-> o la svuoti ma seghi magari anche roba tipo gloogle e dropbox
<bernstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16025014/ a questo?
<bernstein> Nel pastebinit non lo da ma mi da due errori dicendo che le chiavi xxxxxxx..... usano algoritmi deboli. Vengono dalle repo di chrome, va bene lo stesso no?
<cristian_c> bernstein: hai ubuntu a 32 o a 64 bit?
<bernstein> cristian_c 64
<cristian_c> bernstein: dove appaiono questi errori?
<bernstein> Subito dopo quello che ho mostrato nell'ultimo pastebinit
<cristian_c> bernstein: allora mostra l'output intero del comando
<bernstein> Come?
<cristian_c> bernstein: gli errori non appaiono nel terminale?
<bernstein> si, ma dando sudo apt-get update | pastebinit esce quello che avevo già postato prima e che ho riprovato ora, cioè http://paste.ubuntu.com/16025355/
<cristian_c> bernstein: io non leggo nessun messaggio di errore
<bernstein> L'ultima parte non me la mette, che sarebbe il messaggio dopo i W: ecc
<cristian_c> !paste | bernstein
<ubot-it> bernstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bernstein> Se posso incollo il messaggio di errore, dato che è uno solo
<max55> Salve a tutti volevo chedere secondo voi e possibile che in un notebok asus n552 quad core i 7 di 6 generazione con windos 10 non si possa istallare ubuntu 16.04 lts oppure
<max55> 414
<cristian_c> max55: devi fare attenzione a com'è impostato uefi
<cristian_c> max55: tu cos'hai provato?
<bernstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16025446/ ho sostituito la chiave con i ***
<max55> non lo so ce lanno ancora loro perche mi anno detto che devono falrlo loro cioe il negozziante per non perdere la garanzia perche io avevo chiesto espressamente che volevo ubuntu in doppia partizione
<cristian_c> bernstein: beh, vedo solo questo warning
<cristian_c> bernstein: per il resto, non saprei, se non hai errori...
<bernstein> Si, ma chiedevo se fosse un problema o meno avere quel messaggio
<cristian_c> bernstein: se non to senti sicuro, puoi sempre utilizzare chromium-browser
<max55> non ancora provato cristian
<cristian_c> che è la versione di chrome presente nei repo
<cristian_c> *ti
<cristian_c> max55: a intallare un os, di solito non si perde la garanzia
<bernstein> grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> max55: c'è una garanzia sul software e una sull'hardware
<cristian_c> max55: a te merita fare una prova in live
<max55> non ho ancora il pc
<cristian_c> max55: ti stanno assemblando un pc?
<max55> no e un notebok
<max55> asus n552
<max55> non riescono ad istallarci ubuntu
<max55> in doppia partizione
<max55> e possibile`???
<cristian_c> max55: ma se è un notebook asus, non è assemblato da loro
<max55> e quindi
<cristian_c> max55: quindi non ho capito il tipo di servizio che fanno
<max55> e che ne so mi anno detto che non riescono ad istallarci ubuntu
<cristian_c> max55: la macchina viene fornita al negoziante così come gliela da asus
<cristian_c> senza modifiche
<cristian_c> max55: ma perché lo devono installare loro?
<cristian_c> loro non vendono soltanto il pc?
<max55> per no perdere la garazia
<max55> cosi mi dicono
<cristian_c> max55: facciamo a capirci, un negozio vende un notebook asus, cosa c'entra il negoziante che lo vende rispetto a quello che tu installi o non installi?
<max55> euronix
<cristian_c> max55: il negoziante vende e basta
<max55> si lo so
<cristian_c> max55: se installi un secondo sistema operativo in dual boot, facendo attenzione a cosa fai, non perdi nessuna garanzia
<cristian_c> non perdi di certo la garanzia sull'hardware
<cristian_c> max55: quindi , vai tranquillo, il problema è un altro
<max55> infatti e da una settimana che devono darmi il pc e non me lo danno perche non riescono a farlo in duall bot
<cristian_c> max55: ovvero, l'eventuale compatibilità del pc con ubuntu, riguardo tutti i driver, e il supporto linux a specifiche funzionalità
<cristian_c> max55: loro ti vendono la macchina così come gliela fornisce asus
<cristian_c> non ci mettono le mani
<cristian_c> max55: provare e poi installare ubuntu è qualcosa che spetta a te
<max55> mi anno detto che con i pc di sesta generazione ce qualche problemino io volevo capire se e vero o no??
<cristian_c> max55: i problemi ci possono essere a tutti i livelli
<max55> aspettiamo allora vediamo cosa succede
<cristian_c> max55: il discorso riguardo uefi è invece una questione a parte
<cristian_c> max55: se pensi che ci siano eventuali problemi con quella macchina su ubuntu, semplicemente fai una ricerca online a riguardo
<max55> ok
<max55> grazie buona giornata
<cristian_c> max55: la cosa migliore che si possa fare è andare all'euronics e chiedere di far partire ubuntu da dvd o usb, senza intallarlo
<cristian_c> *senza installarlo
<cristian_c> max55: ehhh, spetta
<max55> ok
<max55> dimmi
<cristian_c> max55: se in live la macchina gira sufficientemente bene, puoi pensare di acquistarla per farci girare anche linux
<cristian_c> max55: quindi, sempre provare, prima di installare
<max55> o capito
<max55> aspetto ancora qualche giorno e poi  ci vado
<max55> provarla prima non ci avevo penzato grazie cristian
<cristian_c> max55: di niente
<max55> devo andare alla prossima vi faccio sapere per adesso grazie
<cristian_c> max55: la versione in live non dovrebbe differire molto da quella installata, come compatibilità hardware
<matadores> buon pomeriggio
<matadores> non si installa pipelight potete aiutarmi?
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matadores> hmm
<linux> buongiorno volevo chiedere che differenza c'è tra ubuntu e ubuntu gnome?
<matadores> non si installa install pipelight-multi
<linux> qualcuno mi sa dire?
<linux> c'e nessuno?
<matadores> linux
<matadores> so ingorante  ma mi spieghi una cosa?
<linux> dimmi
<matadores> come mai come sempre ubuntu è veloce e ha ottime prestazioni , la cosa cmodo di installazzione di alcune cose che non capisco come mai ha cambiato il
<linux> io non ho cambiato nulla ancora devo istallare
<linux> volevo capire prima le differenze
<matadores> la cosa che non capisco e perchè alcune cose si devono installare con sudo gdebi
<linux> bo? io non sono pratico
<matadores> e le cose extra non si installano tutte  se uno legge nel terminale durante installazzione alcune voci appare permesso negato
<linux> non lo so usare ubuntu
<Carlin0> linux, cambia solo l'interfaccia grafica , il motore è il medesimo
<linux> quindi e piu leggero-?
<matadores> bho
<matadores> sudo apt-get install pipelight-multi
<matadores> sudo apt-get install pipelight-multi
<matadores> sudo apt-get install pipelight-multi
<matadores> sudo apt-get install pipelight-multi
<matadores> questo perchè non lo installa?
<linux> sono comandi del terminale
<matadores> fino a ubuntu 15.10 andava bene mo non capisco che succede
<linux> non so aiutarti chiedi a qualcuno piu esperto
<JancoTianno> salve ragazzi
<JancoTianno> un aiutino (spero) veloce
<linux> ciao
<linux> carlin0 quindi è piu leggero gnome?
<matadores> installato  teamweaver  con comando gdebi perchè con sudo apt-get install non andava  il nuovo ubuntu sofwtere center che è veloce ma quando si impalla su una ricerca sta le giornate
<JancoTianno> ho scaricato òa 16.04, creato usb avviabile da usbnetbootin; la procedura si conclude senza errori; riavvio (dopo aver settato tutto nell'ordine di boot), legge la pendrive e mi dice che non c'è alcun so sull'usb; ho rifatto la procedura più volte ma non cambia il risultato
<JancoTianno> la*
<matadores> a ogni installazzione di alcuni programmi devo riavviare senno non funzionano di immediato o e impossibbile trovarli
<krabador> !usbwin | JancoTianno
<ubot-it> JancoTianno: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> JancoTianno, riprova con questo
<JancoTianno> ok grazie, ora provo
<krabador> JancoTianno, formatta prima, la pendrive
<JancoTianno> fatto ^_^
<matadores> krabador non  funge questo comando sudo apt-get install pipelight-multi
<JancoTianno> @krabador ma c'è la possibilità di provarlo 'live' come le versioni precedenti, vero?
<krabador> assolutamente si
<JancoTianno> daje :D
<JancoTianno> mentre per la versione più leggera possibile, c'è ancora qualcosa di più light di xubuntu?
<krabador> lubuntu
<JancoTianno> lo uso su un netbook per programmare e, ultimamente, comincia a dare segni di cedimento quando uso eclipse... (ho un packard bell con 2 gb di ram :))
<JancoTianno> lubuntu è più leggero di xubuntu? pensavo il contrario...
<krabador> la x ti sembrava stile croce tombale ?
<JancoTianno> non me ne intendevo molto e avevo letto che xcfe fosse più leggere dell'altro
<f843d0> xfce non è più leggero di lxde
<JancoTianno> sul netbook dovrei avere la 13.04, consigli di aggiornare a qualche versione più recente o lasciare quella, visto che arranca così?
<JancoTianno> ok ^_^ my fault
<krabador> JancoTianno, prova in live l'ultima lubuntu, e vedi come ti va
<f843d0> La domanda è se Eclipse è proprio indispensabile, visto che è una fucilata
<JancoTianno> si :D
<JancoTianno> esame di java :D
<f843d0> Non ti obbliga ad usare Eclipse. O NetBeans, o IDE che dir si voglia
<krabador> 13.04 non è piu' supportata, ed effettivamente , dicci, tutto 'sto casino, e dopo l'esame di java lo lascerai a predere la polvere?
<JancoTianno> hmm potrei anche ma, dopo al brutta esperienza con anaconda, spyder, canopy, preferisco usare quello che consiglia il prof
<JancoTianno> ho avuto brutte sorprese con librerie grafiche di pyhton
<JancoTianno> python*
<JancoTianno> cmq non uso solo eclipse ma anche mars
<JancoTianno> e ne dovrò usare altri in futuro, quindi non prenderà la polvere quel barattoletto ;)
<JancoTianno> cmq grazie ragazzi, riavvio e provo a vedere se parte ubuntu
<krabador> e non ha risposto.
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<linux> scusate ma gnome è piu leggero di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> linux: ti era stato risposto
<linux> scusate non ho letto
<krabador> linux, hai problemi di visualizzazione dei messaggi?
<krabador> linux, faccelo presente.
<linux> no no forse l'ho perso io
<JancoTianno> rieccolo
<JancoTianno> vi scrivo dalla live di
<JancoTianno> 16.04}
<JancoTianno> tutto ok con l-altro software di creazione bootable usb
<JancoTianno> scusate per gli errori ma ho tastiera americana
<krabador> JancoTianno, puoi impostarla , prima del caricamento
<krabador> in italiano
<krabador> premendo f2,
<krabador> selezionando la lingua
<krabador> e diverse altre cose saranno in italiano.
<JancoTianno> fatto, grazie
<Guest6409> ciao kubuntu 15.10 non rileva avanzamento versione con nessun  comando come mai?
<Guest6409> provato varie guide ma nulla
<cristian_c> 'provato varie guide' <- quali?
<Guest6409> sul web
<cristian_c> Guest6409: così sei molto vago
<cristian_c> il web è grande....
<Guest6409> apt get update + ugrade + dist upgrade nulla
<cristian_c> Guest6409: beh
<Guest6409> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Guest6409> nulla
<Guest6409> non trova una mnk
<cristian_c> Guest6409: digita: sudo software-properties-gtk
<Guest6409> asp
<Guest6409> fatto
<Guest6409> server principale abilitato versioni lungo temine
<Guest6409> continua a non trovare nulla
<cristian_c> Guest6409: oltre a 'versioni lungo termine', cos'hai?
<cristian_c> !image | Guest6409
<ubot-it> Guest6409: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<matadores> cristian_c: su ubuntu party la chat nella conferenza video i ragazzi avevano detto che aggiornamenti  di altre versioni di ubuntu ad ubuntu 16.04 lts  non sarebbe stata immediata
<cristian_c> matadores: eppure in molti hanno confermato l'aggiornamento
<Guest6409> probabilmente è per questo ..ha sempre scaricato gli aggiornamenti benissimo .. compresi i backports
<matadores> sicuramente in molti si perchè come si dice dalle mie parti hanno fretta
<cristian_c> matadores: prova, poi parla
<cristian_c> che se non proviamo...
<Guest6409> ho provato a cambiare server ma nulla nemmeno con server uk o turchia
<matadores> cristian non voglio fare lo scenziato ma cosi era stato detto perchè davano precedenza a chi scaricava la iso
<cristian_c> Guest6409: posta pure la schermata
<Guest6409> non rimane che aspettare
<matadores> senno si sarebbero intasati i server
<cristian_c> matadores: hai provato?
<matadores> comunque  non importa tanto altro giorno per i driver video mi era stato detto che non avevo ascoltato mo che dico manco mi credete
<cristian_c> matadores: non conosco il problema dei driver video
<cristian_c> magari non ero presente/attivo
<Guest6409> aggiornare dalla iso la versione esistente non si può?
<Guest6409> oppure solonuove installazioni?
<cristian_c> Guest6409: se non posti una schermata, stiamo qui a girarci i pollici ;)
<Guest6409> la schermata di che
<Guest6409> ora vi lascio grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> Guest6409: rileggi sopra ↑
<KuroTonno> Salve a tutti
<KuroTonno> Ho chiesto aiuto sull'irc di kubuntu ma mi hanno detto di chiedere a voi
<KuroTonno> Ho un problema con l'installazione di kubuntu
<cristian_c> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ligomat> ciao, secondo voi conviene passare da ubuntu mate a ubuntu 16 lts? ho un asus x200m con 2gb ram e celeron
<cristian_c> ligomat: beh, se hai scelto proprio ubuntu mate, l'avrai fatto per una ragione preciss, immagino
<tyrpu> un saluto a tutti, sto provando xubuntu 16.04, è normale che il gestore di software (chiamato "Software") non funzioni? non riesco neanche ad installare pacchetti .deb, il software sta li con il logo che gira ma non accade nulla.
<KuroTonno> In breve, mi resta il logo di kubuntu sullo schermo per 5 minuti e poi mi compare una schermata di login da terminale, ma non come root, devo fare il login ma non so perché visto che ho avviato il cd, è la versione 16.04. Ho già verificato l'immagine e risulta che sul cd non ci siano errori, ho anche provato a riscaricare l'immagine ma niente
<ligomat> cristian_c: mi piace molto la grafica del mate. Ma sarei curioso di provare anche la unity
<cristian_c> tyrpu: gnome software è 'giovane' su ubuntu, ha debuttato su ubuntu proprio con la 16.04
<cristian_c> e visto che lavora 'a modo suo', potrebbe non essere ancora stato ottimizzato
<tyrpu> cristian_c: cosa dovrei usare per installare pacchetti?
<ligomat> inoltre la 16.04 risulta stabile nell'uso quotidiano?
<cristian_c> tyrpu: quindi ti merita usare gdebi o andare più semplicemente di terminale
<cristian_c> !info gdebi
<ubot-it> gdebi (source: gdebi): simple tool to view and install deb files - GNOME GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5.7 (wily), package size 23 kB, installed size 200 kB
<KuroTonno> cristian_c: cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> ligomat: puoi scsricare il file .iso della 16.04 sia di ubuntu che ubuntu-mate e provarle entrambe in live
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: hai controllato hash del file .iso?
<KuroTonno> Come lo controllo?
<cristian_c> !md5 | KuroTonno
<ubot-it> KuroTonno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> !kubuntu | KuroTonno
<ubot-it> KuroTonno: http://www.kubuntu.org/ - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/kubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<KuroTonno> Ok, come vedo se quello che ho scaricato ha lo stesso md5 usando windows?
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: nel primo link
<cristian_c> !md5 | KuroTonno
<ubot-it> KuroTonno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: viene spiegato per filo e per segno quale software usare e come usarlo
<cristian_c> !kubuntu | KuroTonno
<ubot-it> KuroTonno: http://www.kubuntu.org/ - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/kubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: poi con l'ultimo confronti il risultato del comando con quelli del sito
<cristian_c> ligomat: la 16.04 è uscita da poco, e immagino avrà bisogno di un iniziale assestamento, ti merita provarle comunque
<ligomat> consigliate di provarle da macchina virtuale o chiavetta?
<xan_IT> i to all, i have a problem to boot ubuntu 16.04 on acer aspire one D270
<jester-> ligomat: live da usb è gia abbastanza per avere un'idea tenendo presente che è piu lenta
<jester-> !english | xan_IT
<ubot-it> xan_IT: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<xan_IT> ahaha scusate, mi sono impicciato
<xan_IT> su questo acer aspire one D270 non mi boota dopo averlo aggiornato a 16.04
<xan_IT> credo ci siano problemi sui driver grafici
<cristian_c> ligomat: macchina virtuale dipende dalle prestazioni della tua macchina, se riesce a reggerla o meno
<jester-> xan_IT: non ti fa il boot del dvd o da sistema installato
<xan_IT> perchè si blocca appena carica X
<xan_IT> il sistema è installato
<cristian_c> xan_IT: se è grafica atom gma....
<tyrpu> xan_IT: nessun errore?
<jester-> xan_IT: dove si blocca
<cristian_c> xan_IT: prova con nomodeset
<xan_IT> installato da usb e nessun problema
<xan_IT> di preciso è ubuntu gnome 16.04
<cristian_c> ehhhh?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: è un netbook vecchio e scarsotto
<KuroTonno> cristian_c: sono uguali
<xan_IT> si ma con la vecchia versione funziona bene
<xan_IT> la precedente
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: ok
<xan_IT> nessuna speranza?
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: come hai masterizzato il dvd?
<xan_IT> come faccio a capire dove sta il problema?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: ubuntu gnome fatico a credere giri su quell'hardware
<ggelain> Salve! Ho appena acceso un PC aziendale che mi dà la schermata iniziale di Ubuntu ma senza nessuna grafica.. mi dice solo di inserire user e psw che non ho
<xan_IT> gnome non è piu leggero di unity?
<cristian_c> è già grasso che cola se ci gira lubuntu
<KuroTonno> cristian_c: ho usato imgburn come con tutte le versioni
<ggelain> Sto sbagliando qualcosa?
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: un attimo di pazienza
<tyrpu> ggelain: ti servono user and password :P
<xan_IT> ubuntu gnome 15.10 andava bene. ha 2 GB di ram
<xan_IT> bene, è un parolone.... benino
<tyrpu> ggelain: chi ha installato il sistema per te?
<xan_IT> tanto mi serve solo per browser e libreoffice
<ggelain> L'azienda direi..
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: fai una cosa
<tyrpu> ggelain: chiedi al dipartimento IT
<ggelain> Ma non ho mai sentito parlare di user e psw..
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: come username usa ubuntu, e come password, nessuna password
<KuroTonno> cristian_c: ora provo
<jester-> ggelain: mi sa che sei su un server
<jester-> ggelain: e user a pass sono di rigore se on ce l'hai chiedi la sysadmin
<ggelain> Cosa vuol dire che sono su un server?
<prometeo> ciao a tutti ho appena scaricato ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64 adesso lo metto in chiavetta usb. peristallarlo cosa devo fare con il pc?
<xan_IT> quindi come faccio a capire dove è il problema?
<jester-> ggelain: il server non ha grafica
<jester-> solo la console bash
<tyrpu> prometeo: vuoi mettere la iso nella chiavetta ma non sai come fare?
<prometeo> eh esatto
<prometeo> devo solo inserirla e poi aspetto che parta da sola?
<f843d0> xan_IT: non si è capito se hai aggiornato o se hai installato ex-novo
<xan_IT> ex novo
<xan_IT> format completo
<ggelain> Ok quindi psw o niente oppure c'è un modo x accedere prima?
<tyrpu> prometeo: hai gia creato la chiavetta avviabile?
<jester-> f843d0: che si capisce è che pare sia la solita compagnia di merende
<xan_IT> la cosa strana è che durante l'installazione non ci sono stati problemi
<xan_IT> ne grafici ne nulla
<f843d0> xan_IT: perchè si sarà caricato i driver anche di terze parti
<jester-> manica di pipparoli
<xan_IT> mmm giusto!
<cristian_c> xan_IT: il problema è che stai chiedendo di far andare una 500 come una ferrari
<cristian_c> xan_IT: considera che f843d0 usa fluxbox
<cristian_c> :D
<xan_IT> ce la posso fare
<xan_IT> :D
<xan_IT> alla fine ha 2 GB di ram
<xan_IT> l'ho messo anche su un eeepc 901
<xan_IT> e ora non lo metto su questo?
<jester-> xan_IT: e ti sembrano tanti 2gb di ram?
<f843d0> xan_IT: che scheda video?
<jester-> se hai una cpu del menga non è che avendo tanta ram migliori
<cristian_c> xan_IT: non è solo un problema di ram
<cristian_c> xan_IT: di che anno è il pc?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: e che processore monta?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: hai installato 16.04 pure su eeepc?
<jester-> sara un pre 2000
<xan_IT> il processore è un atom D2xxx
<xan_IT> di preciso non so
<jester-> eeepc gia è rinco sulla 15.10
<jester-> avanza e muore
<xan_IT> eeepc è ancora sulla 15.10 ma è la prossima cosa :D
<jester-> a meno di metterci fluxbox
<tyrpu> non siate drastici
<tyrpu> N2600 è sufficiente per MATE or XFCE
<xan_IT> comunque come faccio a vedere se ci sono driver proprietari attivati?
<jester-> tyrpu: si di un paio di rilasci fa
<xan_IT> sono entrato nella console di ripristino
<xan_IT> con root
<tyrpu> jester-: l'hai mai usato?
<xan_IT> tempo fa misi l'ultima verisone di ubuntu su un pentium 3 :D
<jester-> avanzando la retro compatibilità viene ridotta
<jester-> tyrpu: ne ho uno
<xan_IT> bellissimo
<jester-> di eeepc
<cristian_c> 2 gb sono il minimo sindacale secondo me, ma se il procio è scarso di suo, oltre che vecchio, si capisce...
<tyrpu> jester-: con N2600?
<jester-> 1000he
<tyrpu> devo andà a cerca il modello ?
<xan_IT> con il procio vecchio al massimo fai tutto lentamente
<jester-> gli eeepc sono fuori costruzione da un bel po
<cristian_c> tyrpu: lui però non ha installato mate o xfce
<xan_IT> comunque come vedo i drvier?
<cristian_c> tyrpu: lui pretende ubuntu gnome
<jester-> piu nessuno fa netbook solo gogol col suo os
<xan_IT> devo riformattarlo? disabilitando l'opzione ?
<cristian_c> che è come dire usarlo co  unity
<cristian_c> con
<f843d0> xan_IT: vedi i driver grafici consultando /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tyrpu> sorry, ubuntu gnome.... avevo capito ubuntu mate :/
<xan_IT> ora vi dico. grazie
<xan_IT> non esiste il file
<f843d0> xan_IT: perchè allora non è mai partito Xorg
<cristian_c> xan_IT: una domanda
<f843d0> E il problema non sono i driver grafici
<cristian_c> xan_IT: ma fai la collezione di tutti questi netbook?
<xan_IT> aspetta io ho visto la schermata di playmout (o come si scrive)
<jester-> si ma puo anche non servire xorg.conf
<cristian_c> xan_IT: oppure sei installatore conto terzi?
<jester-> serve se si deve fozare qualche opzione
<xan_IT> ho 2 pc vecchi che cerco di non ricomprare
<xan_IT> e poi riuscire a  metterci l'ultima di ubuntu è un piacere
<xan_IT> l'altro giorno ho messo android 6.0 su galaxy s2
<f843d0> jester-: parlavo del log, non di xorg.conf
<xan_IT> playmounth gira su x?
<f843d0> jester-: il log viene generato sempre, a prescindere che ci si appoggia su xorg.conf o meno
<cristian_c> plymouth è lo splash
<jester-> f843d0: certo il log si
<cristian_c> gestisce lo spash durante il boot
<cristian_c> prima ancora che si avvii il server x
<cristian_c> *splash
<xan_IT> arriva a plymounth e si blocca
<f843d0> xan_IT: provato a vedere su tty che dice?
<xan_IT> non so cosa sia :D
<f843d0> xan_IT: non ci vedo niente di divertente, comunque è l'accesso a console richiamabile tramite Ctrl Alt F1
<f843d0> Almeno se ci sono errori dovrebbero essere consultabili
<xan_IT> a si si avevo capito bene allora
<xan_IT> quando si avvia playmounth si blocca tutto. ma se riavvio in modalità recovery riesco ad entrare in console
<xan_IT> posso vedere i log
<jester-> sa di scheda sìgrafica sis
<f843d0> Si, ma ancora non hai capito proprio tutto. Ok, modalità recovery funziona... ma come ti può aiutare a capire cosa succede durante un avvio normale?
<xan_IT> la cosa che non capisco è che ho l'installato  senza problemi
<f843d0> C'è il modo di escludere plymouth e vedere lo splash come dovrebbe essere visto sul serio
<xan_IT> tipo andando a leggere qualche file di log o andare a modificare qualche file di configurazione
<xan_IT> proviamo ad escludere plmth?
<f843d0> xan_IT: eh direi di si, chiediamo a grub di non avere splash va
<cristian_c> xan_IT> con il procio vecchio al massimo fai tutto lentamente <- tra l'altro non è neanche vero
<f843d0> O forse basta premere ESC, tra l'altro
<f843d0> (non lo so perchè non ho mai avuto quelle bestialità sui miei sistemi)
<xan_IT> no?
<xan_IT> alla fine è sempre un AMD64
<f843d0> Eh, chissà come naviga con la virtualizzazione...!
<f843d0> Avrà un sacco di supporto alle istruzioni ottimizzate
<xan_IT> fa tutto, mica ho detto che fa tutto ottimizzato
<tyrpu> no i7 no party right?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: voglio vedere se non crasha qualcosa...
<KuroTonno> cristian_c: ok, fatto il login, ora? Resta comunque in linea di comando
<f843d0> xan_IT: non fa tutto, se non hai VT-x o AMD-D (a memoria, non ricordo la counterpart perchè mai AMD), stai fresco
<f843d0> xan_IT: puoi anche aspettare 6 anni
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: ok, digita: startx
<xan_IT> f843d0 riformulo: fa tutto tranne la virtualizzazione di altre macchine
<f843d0> xan_IT: no, ci saranno altri casi
<xan_IT> ahahahah
<cristian_c> tyrpu: qui non si parla di i7, semplicemente stiamo parlando di hardware ormai in dismiszone per quanto riguarda il supporto linux
<f843d0> xan_IT: accetto una risposta esauriente solo da un addetto Intel
<xan_IT> comunque era per dire non voleva essere un trattato
<cristian_c> tyrpu: o pensi che le gpu sis e via vadano ancora sui nuovi kernel?
<f843d0> E comunque, ce la facciamo a vedere dove si incanta questo OS, xan_IT ?
<tyrpu> se l'N2600 è in dismissione allora è una vergogna
<xan_IT> lo sto riformattando togliendo l'opzione di installare software di terze parti
<tyrpu> non è un processore antico
<tyrpu> Q4'11
<cristian_c> f843d0: non sia mai che si possa parlare apertamente di riciclo rottami...
<KuroTonno> cristian_c: mi da errore e resta in linea di comando
<cristian_c> che è meglio che nessuno si offenda ;)
<ciro> salve a tutti, ho bisogno di avere l'uscita audio interno e quella in HD simultaneamente, come si fa? Il chipset è tutto intel
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | KuroTonno
<ubot-it> KuroTonno: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<xan_IT> f843d0 comunque vediamo se ora funziona
<f843d0> cristian_c: :) pochi minuti fa ero in collegamento Skype con l'Italia tramite il redivivo EEE 701g, con Skype con supporto Webcam
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: hai installato 16.04 da zero o hai eseguito avanzamento?
<KuroTonno> http://i.imgur.com/ZJqtEL8.jpg
<cristian_c> f843d0: per far andare certo hardware occorre saperci fare, almeno
<KuroTonno> cristian_c: non ho ancora installato niente! Sto cercando di far partire il cd D:
<cristian_c> cosa che non si può richiedere a chi vuole tutto 'out of the box' senza avere conoscenze a riguardo
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: ok
<f843d0> ciro: mancano un sacco di dettagli
<ciro> tipo?
<f843d0> ciro: versione sistema operativo, ALSA? PulseAudio?
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: che pc è? È un portatile?
<ciro> Ubuntu 14.04 ho sia alsa che pulse
<ciro> portatile hp250
<f843d0> ciro: quindi pulse in realtà
<f843d0> ciro: con alsamixer cosa vedi? Solo un Master volume, un Capture Volume? Allora è posseduto da Pulse, considerando anche la versione di sistema operativo
<ciro> vedo le due schede, ma non ho controlli su quella hd
<f843d0> (conosciuto nel mondo come quella piaga di middleware resource consuming che va d'accordo con systemd, tra l'altro)
<f843d0> ciro: eh, perchè sarà bene usare pavucontrol
<ciro> controllo il solo flusso audio in modo separato dalla funzione audio di default
<f843d0> ciro: hai avviato pavucontrol?
<f843d0> ciro: ti serve per amministrare pulse, forse ti dà qualche controllo per avere entrambi i canali abilitati
<iose> salve
<iose> c'è qualcuno a cui poter chiedere supporto?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | iose
<ubot-it> iose: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<iose> Ho un vecchio (ma non troppo) fujitsu-siemens modello Esprimo Mobile v6515
<iose> sto tendando da parecchio di far girare la ubuntu 15.10
<iose> ma non posso procedere all'installazione perchè provando la versione live non parte
<jester-> iose: se vecio prova con lubuntu
<iose> arriva a una schermata nera col cursore
<tyrpu> jose, processore?
<tyrpu> jose, forse hai una iso a 64 bit mentre il processore supporta solo 32bit
<f843d0> tyrpu: Intel Pentium Dual Core T3400
<iose> il processore è un 32 bit..cmq ho provato entrambi le verisioni
<ciro> f843d0: è avviato
<tyrpu> 64bit
<tyrpu> http://ark.intel.com/it/products/35583/Intel-Pentium-Processor-T3400-1M-Cache-2_16-GHz-667-MHz-FSB-Socket-P
<f843d0> ciro: vedi controlli adeguati?
<f843d0> iose: non credo sia il processore, secondo me problemi grafici con la NVidia 8200M
<f843d0> iose: hai già provato ad avviare la live con il parametro di boot nomodeset?
<Mr_Pan> tyrpu, per favore non incollare in chan link esterni ...
<ciro> f843d0: non mi fa scegliere da li
<f843d0> ciro: ti vede solo una scheda?
<tyrpu> Mr_Pan: regola del canale?
<iose> si ho disattiva noapic noacpi nomodeset
<ciro> no entrambe
<iose> non ho provato a disattivare solo nomodeset
<ciro> adesso esegue solo da hd
<Mr_Pan> tyrpu, si .. solo link ufficiali dal wiki/blog ubuntu
<cristian_c> KuroTonno:
<KuroTonno> Dimmi
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: che pc è?
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<KuroTonno> Uno assemblato da me
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: ok, elenca pure le caratteristiche
<jester-> suocera sorelle
<f843d0> ciro: puoi riformulare la problematica? Provo a usare la sfera di cristallo: hai HDMI che va a casse monitor e uscita vecchio stile che va a casse nostalgia. Il tuo obiettivo è avere tutto funzionante in una sola volta? Ho capito bene?
<iose> f843d0: come dicevo ho provato a disattivare noapci noacpi nomodeset
<tyrpu> Mr_Pan: 7. Non incollare in canale link commerciali, blog vari e tanto meno porno, niente a riguardo solo link da ubuntu
<f843d0> iose: disattivare... se mai, attivare!
<KuroTonno> cristian_c:  16GB di Ram, amd phenom II, GTS 450, scheda madre Asus M5 A97 R2.0
<cristian_c> tyrpu: in ogni caso, anche non dismettendo il supporto ufficiale a vecchio hardware, le cose andranno così lente, nel caso non crashino, che di fatto le renderà inutilizzabili
<Mr_Pan> tyrpu, io ti dico che è così poi fai come vuoi. pace.
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: quale scheda grafica?
<tyrpu> cristian_c: il punto è che non si tratta di vecchio hardware...
<iose> si scusa.. nel senso che ho spuntato dal menu quelle opzioni di boot
<KuroTonno> Nvidia GTS 450, l'ho scritta sopra
<ciro> f843d0: vorrei avere come monitor l'audio interno (audio dal pc) in contemporanea con l'audio HDMI
<cristian_c> tyrpu: n2600 non può fare le stesse cose di un core i o di un apu di fascia medio alta, molto semplicemente
<tyrpu> cristian_c: tu hai parlato di Sis... e li sono daccordo.... ma compro l'idea che l'N2600 sia vecchio... dal 2011 non molto è cambiato
<cristian_c> tyrpu: se a n2600 ci abbini una grafica intel gma, poi ne riparliamo
<f843d0> iose: nessun sistema linux ha mai girato li sopra? In live, nessuna versione?
<cristian_c> sempre che trovi i driver adatti, invece dei vesa
<iose> f843d0: non ho mai installato linux..
<xan_IT> allora eccomi di ritorno
<iose> in live ho provato solo la ubuntu
<xan_IT> ho riformattato senza abilitare l'opzione "download terze parti"
<xan_IT> e sembra andare
<iose> e non parte, come ti dicevo
<xan_IT> sta bootando
<tyrpu> Mr_Pan: mi faccia vedere la regola per favore
<KuroTonno> cristian_c: la scheda grafica è una Nvidia GTS 450
<tyrpu> Mr_Pan: altrimenti è tutto liquido
<f843d0> ciro: dovresti provare a specificare direttive su /etc/pulse/default.pa
<ciro> ?!? come si fa?
<Mr_Pan> tyrpu, questo è il chan di supporto ufficile ed è loggato... direi che hai giaà inquinato abbastanza i log. falla finita grazie.
<xan_IT> no
<xan_IT> aveva ribootato la pennetta
<Mr_Pan> tyrpu, per tutto ciò che non riguarda il supporto a ubuntu c'è il canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<tyrpu> Mr_Pan: la mia è una domanda di supporto
<xan_IT> ora che ho bottato da hdd ha lo stesso problema :(
 * Mr_Pan ha appena aggiunto tyrpu in ignore
<tyrpu> Mr_Pan: okey. grazie. faccio riferimento a quelle regole allora.
<f843d0> ciro: prova con sudo echo "load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:0,0" > /etc/pulse/default.pa && echo "load-module module-combine-sink sink_name=combined" >> /etc/pulse/default.pa && echo "set-default-sink combined" >> /etc/pulse/default.pa
<ciro> devo spegnere tutto l'audio in corso?
<f843d0> ciro: ti conviene, stiamo modificando la configurazione
<cristian_c> xan_IT: se è gma, forse ci sono ancorami driver closed nei repo restricted...
<f843d0> ciro: lo riavvii dopo alla peggio
<xan_IT> non riesco ad accettare che in live va una bomba e dopo averlo installato si pianta
<ciro> ok
<Shez_> salve a tutti
<xan_IT> come posso fare? aiuto!
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | shez
<ubot-it> shez: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<KuroTonno> cristian_c: cosa posso fare?
<Shez_> dopo aver eseguito l'avanzamento di versione di ubuntu il sistema non mi vede una partizione dati di un disco rigido
<cristian_c> xan_IT: disattiva il quiet splash
<xan_IT> come?
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: ci sto guardando
<cristian_c> xan_IT: dalle opzioni di boot
<cristian_c> xan_IT: quando ti appare la schermata di grub
<cristian_c> xan_IT: alla voce 'ubuntu' premi 'e'
<xan_IT> ci sono
<xan_IT> fatto
<xan_IT> poi?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: hai rimosso quiet splash?
<ciro> f843d0: bash: /etc/pulse/default.pa: Permesso negato
<xan_IT> non vedo la scritta quite splace
<cristian_c> !image | xan_IT
<ubot-it> xan_IT: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> ciro: spetta
<ciro> ok
<f843d0> ciro: sai usare un editor di testo?
<xan_IT> gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode ?
<ciro> posso imparare
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: intanto puoi fare una cosa
<f843d0> ciro: non è una provocazione, domanda seria. Mai usato gedit per esempio?
<KuroTonno> cristian_c: cosa?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: per favore, manda la foto dello schermp
<cristian_c> o
<xan_IT> a trovato
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: aggiungi nomodeset ai parametri di boot
<ciro> lo so che non è una provocazione, la stringa che mi hai dato l'ho copiata sul terminale prima cmq. se mi dici cosa devo scrivere, lo faccio alla lettera
<xan_IT> cè un codice esadecimale lunghissimo poi "ro quiet splash $vt_\handoff"
<Shez_> dopo aver eseguito l'avanzamento di versione di ubuntu non ho più l'icona della partizione dati di un disco rigido sulla barra delle applicazione come posso ripristinare????
<ciro> o mi orienti su una guida in merito
<f843d0> ciro: è solo che la stringa dovrei darla con tee per scrivere con privilegi root
<KuroTonno> cristian_c: co
<xan_IT> lo faccio diventare "ro $vt_\handoff"
<xan_IT> ?
<KuroTonno> cristian_c: come faccio?
<cristian_c> Shez_:
<f843d0> ciro: in pratica, digita sudo gedit /etc/pulse/default.pa
<Shez_> ciao,
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: quando trovi il menù con l'opzione 'try kubuntu without installing', premi 'e'
<f843d0> ciro: ti apre un editor di testo, nel file devi scrivere le linee che ho specificato prima
<cristian_c> in corrispondenza
<Shez_> ciao, cristian_c
<cristian_c> xan_IT: ho detto solo di rimuovere quiet splash, non di toccare altro
<f843d0> ciro: se non è chiaro dimmi
<xan_IT> si ma era dentro una riga con tante altre cose, chiedevo per conferma. comunque è andata
<xan_IT> sta caricando
<xan_IT> vediamo se cè qualcosa di strano
<cristian_c> Shez_: sulla barra delle applicazioni? O.o
<xan_IT> vedo systemd che carica robba
<xan_IT> :D
<cristian_c> xan_IT: hai premuto f10 o ctrl+x
<cristian_c> ?
<xan_IT> ctrl x
<xan_IT> sbagliato?
<xan_IT> cosa cambia?
<cristian_c> no,è  equivalente
<Shez_> cristian_c, si, la barra a destra
<cristian_c> Shez_: barra a destra che non conosco
<cristian_c> Shez_: di quale ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<Shez_> cristian_c la barra di unity...
<KuroTonno> cristian_c: http://i.imgur.com/PQwf7AS.jpg
<xan_IT> allora, è rimasto fermo sulla riga "started network manager script dispatcher service... pleted startup.p link was shut down..."
<xan_IT> è fermo qui
<xan_IT> è strano
<xan_IT> ?
<xan_IT> secondo me non è un problema di sk di rete pero
<xan_IT> perchè in recovery riesco ad abilitarle senza problemi
<ciro> rientro tra un attimo
<xan_IT> cè il cursore che ogni tanto appare e poi va via sopra systemd .....
<ciro> rieccomi
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: dove hai digitato nomodeset?
<Shez_> cristian_c, ho eseguito l'avanzamento di versione di ubuntu ora ho la 16.04
<KuroTonno> Dopo che ho schiacciato e ho scritto nomodeset
<cristian_c> Shez_: al massimo puoi spostare la barra di unity in basso, e non è banale
<ciro> f843d0: sono entrato con account admin su ubuntu, non mi accettava la pass sudo
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: e dove l'hai scritto?
<xan_IT> che altro posso provare?
<cristian_c> !image | xan_IT
<ubot-it> xan_IT: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> ciro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/78174/play-sound-through-two-or-more-outputs-devices
<cristian_c> !info paprefs
<ubot-it> paprefs (source: paprefs): PulseAudio Preferences. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-1build3 (wily), package size 45 kB, installed size 321 kB
<f843d0> ciro: non ho capito. sudo gedit /etc/pulse/default.pa ti chiedeva una password che non è stata accettata?
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> e questo pacco non lo conoscevo...
<ciro> si, ho una pass admin un po difficile
<ciro> effettivamente
<cristian_c> ciro: contiene maiuscole / simboli speciali?
<ciro> @
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ocio che il terminale è case sensitive
<xan_IT> cristian_c http://prnt.sc/aw8sla
<Shez_> cristian_c, sulla barra a sinistra dello schermo, non ho più l'icona di una partizione di un disco rigido, vorrei rispristinarla.
<KuroTonno> cristian_c: si è spento D:
<xan_IT> cristian_c secondo me non cè scritto nulla di strano
<cristian_c> xan_IT: è ancora fermo là?
<xan_IT> si
<xan_IT> identico
<cristian_c> tra l'altro segnato come ok, quindi quello l'ha eseguito
<xan_IT> ogni tanto compare il cursore
<xan_IT> e poi sparisce
<cristian_c> xan_IT: che connessioni hai?
<xan_IT> adsl collegata eth0
<cristian_c> xan_IT: a questo punto ti consiglierei seriamente una derivata più leggera
<xan_IT> ma la live si avvia
<cristian_c> o magari è semplicemente lento a caricarsi
<xan_IT> la live si avvia in pochi minuti
<cristian_c> Shez_: e in nautilus invece?
<Shez_> cristian_c, in nautilus la partizione la vede
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: riavvia la live, e  posta la schermata di menù
<cristian_c> !image | KuroTonno
<ubot-it> KuroTonno: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Shez_: e non va bene?
<KuroTonno> cristian_c: non si avvia proprio la live
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: in fase di boot
<xan_IT> come si fa a capire quale è il problema?
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: dove vedi 'try kubuntu without installing'
<Shez_> cristian_, sulla barra compare una sola delle due partizione, mi era più comodo averle tutte e due, se fosse possibile
<Guest80624> Salve. Ho un problema di installazione con ubuntu linux
<KuroTonno> cristian_c: non c'è, mi compare o "start kubuntu" oppure "OEM install"
<cristian_c> xan_IT: provato ad aggiungere nomodeset?
<xan_IT> no
<xan_IT> cosa è?
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio ! xan_IT
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !ciao ! Guest80624
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !ciao | Guest80624
<ubot-it> Guest80624: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio | xan_IT
<ubot-it> xan_IT: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<Guest80624> Ciao
<xan_IT> nomodeset dove lo metto?
<cristian_c> Shez_: in genere , quando la apri da nautilus, dovrebbe comparire anche sul launcher
<cristian_c> Shez_: dopodiché puoi anche bloccarla
<cristian_c> sul launcher
<cristian_c> xan_IT: dopo quiet splash
<Guest80624> Ho scaricato l'ultima versione di linux. Solo che quando provo a installarlo mi chiede di selezionare un immagine di disco da scrivere. Cosa devo fare?
<Shez_> cristian_c, ok grazie
<cristian_c> xan_IT: ma per il momento rimuovi quiet splash e aggiungi nomodeset
<xan_IT> provo, cosa significa di preciso?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: e vediamo cosa esce
<cristian_c> xan_IT: hai aperto il link al wiki? Lì è spiegato il sgnificato di quei parametri
<xan_IT> a scusa me lo ero perso
<ciro> cristian_c: sei un grandeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> Guest80624: quale versione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ciro: ?
<cristian_c> ciro: hai usato paprefs?
<ciro> yesssssssss
<cristian_c> non lo conoscevo neanche prima di oggi, confesso
<Guest80624> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<ciro> io una volta l'avevo usato ma ne avevo dimenticato l'esistenza oggi!!!! ;)))))))
<KuroTonno> cristian_c: ?
<Guest80624> cristian_c Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<xan_IT> cristian_c stesso problema. possiamo dire che non è un problema della sk video?
<cristian_c> Guest80624: ok
<cristian_c> Guest80624: che pc hai?
<cristian_c> Guest80624: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: posta una schermafa
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: posta una schermata
<cristian_c> xan_IT: sempre fermo a quel messaggio?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: cosa girava sul netbook prima di 16.04?
<Guest80624> cristian_c è un pc molto vecchio, non ricordo che specifiche tecniche abbia. Dove posso vederlo? Ho comunque linux installato su, solo che è una versione più obsoleta, ecco perché volevo aggiornarla
<jester-> Guest80624: vai si lubuntu
<xan_IT> 15.x
<cristian_c> Guest80624: è imprtante che tu possa elencarne le caratteristiche
<cristian_c> in modo da consigliarti la versione giusta
<cristian_c> ma ipotizzabilmente, direi lubuntu
<tyrpu> inxi -Fxxc0 <= può essere utile
<cristian_c> tyrpu: inxi è per mint
<cristian_c> non c'è su ubuntu
<tyrpu> funziona su ubuntu
<xan_IT> ho come l'impressione che il problema non sia grafico, e quindi qualunque 16.04 darebbe lo stesso problema
<tyrpu> sono su xubuntu in questo insytante
<cristian_c> !info inxi
<KuroTonno> http://i.imgur.com/cySzv77.jpg cristian_c
<ubot-it> inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.16-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 120 kB, installed size 564 kB
<cristian_c> uhm, già
<Guest80624> cristian_c "La versione di Ubuntu in uso è la 10.04 - Lucid Lynx - rilasciata nell'aprile 2010 e supportata fino ad aprile 2013."
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: ok, in corrispondenza di 'start kubuntu', premi 'e'
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: e posta la successiva schermata
<KuroTonno> http://i.imgur.com/a6bFHmp.jpg cristian_c
<cristian_c> Guest80624: se digiti: sudo lshw, sulla 10.04 potrai ottenere tutte le info (o quasi) sul tuo hardware, ma presumbilmente, come ti ha detto anche jester-, dovresti scaricare lubuntu, che è il flavour più leggero tra quelli ufficiali
<ciro> Io esco, a presto
<cristian_c> xan_IT: eppure systemd è di default dalla 15.04
<xan_IT> secondo me è qualche altra cosa
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: tra quiet splash e ---
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: inserisci nomodeset
<xan_IT> systemd cè anche nella live
<xan_IT> e la live si avvia perfettamente
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: dopo averlo inserito, riposta la schermata
<cristian_c> xan_IT: mi sto riferendo al messaggio che avevi evidenziato
<stegenti> Salve. Ho una domanda da porre
<KuroTonno> cristian_c: ho giá premuto F10
<cristian_c> !chiedi | stegenti
<ubot-it> stegenti: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<xan_IT> cristian_c si, il mio è un discorso generale
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: beh...
<xan_IT> cristian_c ho bootato in live con l'opzione "prova ubuntu" vediamo da li se riusciamo a capire qualcosa
<cristian_c> xan_IT: http://askubuntu.com/questions/613444/problem-booting-after-updating-from-ubuntu-14-10-to-15-04
<xan_IT> cristian_c ho trovato qualcosa forse
<xan_IT> sono in live demo
<xan_IT> e da li in software & update
<xan_IT> tab "additional driver"
<xan_IT> quello che verifica se ci sono delle cose closed da installare
<xan_IT> hai presente?
<jester-> avanzamenti LTS to LTS quasi mai andati a buon fine se poi aveva dei ppa inutile perdere tempo, che faccia un ripristino
<Guest80624> cristian_c CPU 1 - size: 800MHz - capacity: 1600MHz - width: 32 bits - clock: 200MHz
<stegenti> ho effettuato l'avanzamento da 15.10 a 16.04. Tutto ok mi pare. Riscontro solo, dopo grub iniziale (e in fase di arresto) una schermata con una serie di scritte (su fondo nero) in cui in alto compare in rosso un "FAILED: ......error kernel..... (non ricordo esattamente tutto)". Poi il sistema si avvia e tutto ok. Lo spegnimento è molto più veloce d
<stegenti> ella 15.10. C'è sempre questa ininfluente pagina con scritte varie.... in avvio e spegnimento... Grazie
<Guest80624> cristian_c Ammesso che volessi scaricare lubuntu una volta scaricato come lo installo?
<jester-> stegenti: è solo il verbose del kernel che fa le capriole
<cristian_c> xan_IT: beh, se i restricted sono attivi..
<cristian_c> Guest80624: lo masterizzi su dvd
<cristian_c> Guest80624: o crei una pendrive usb bootabile
<cristian_c> Guest80624: hai un pc con windows?
<xan_IT> si in pratica mi suggerisce un coso chiamato "intel-microcode"
<cristian_c> xan_IT: beh, no, non c'entra
<cristian_c> xan_IT: ma in live, che driver usi?
<stegenti> quindi jester? posso fare qualcosa????
<cristian_c> xan_IT: lshw -C video
<xan_IT> nulla, avviato da usb standard e basta
<xan_IT> vediamo questo comando cosa dice
<Guest80624> No, ha già linux. Ma è la versione 10.04
<cristian_c> Guest80624: dico, hai altri pc con windows?
<cristian_c> Guest80624: il pc ha un masterizzatore?
<xan_IT> cristian_c configuration gma500
<xan_IT> è questo che ti serve o posto tutto su pastebin?
<Guest80624> cristian_c No, è un Laptot e l'altro mio pc buono è rotto al momento
<cristian_c> stegenti: se non conosciamo il contenuto del messaggio, come dire...
<cristian_c> xan_IT: pastebinna
<cristian_c> Guest80624: quindi hai accesso solo a ubuntu, al momento?
<cristian_c> Guest80624: il pc ha un masterizzatore?
<Guest80624> cristian_c Si, solo a ubuntu. E no, non ha un masterizzatore
<cristian_c> Guest80624: allora devi usare dd
<xan_IT> http://pastebin.com/KrRze6gx
<cristian_c> stegenti: ho i privati disabilitati, chiedi in canale
<Guest80624> cristian_c Sarebbe a dire?
<cristian_c> configuration: driver=gma500 latency=0
<cristian_c> !gma
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gma'
<cristian_c> !intel
<ubot-it> Schede audio intel HDA: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel - Schede video intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel/Poulsbo
<cristian_c> In questa guida sono presenti delle istruzioni utili all'installazione dei driver proprietari per il processore Intel GMA500 "Poulsbo".
<stegenti> hai ragione cristian... è una intera pagina (5/10 secondi) dopo il grub.... come fare per rendervi partecipi?
<xan_IT> cristian_c GDM usa l'accellerazione hardware?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: leggi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel/PsbGfx
<cristian_c> xan_IT: gnome shell usa il suo compositor
<cristian_c> mutter mi pare
<xan_IT> io non ci arrivo a gnome shell
<cristian_c> bwh
<cristian_c> beh
<matadores> cristian non voglio dire ma gufw firewall non va mi chiede sempre passwor ma non si apre e cosi non posso attivarlo
<xan_IT> non arrivo neanche a GDM
<matadores> cosa devo fare?
<xan_IT> mi blocco su playmounth
<cristian_c> Ubuntu 12.10 e versioni successive
<cristian_c> Non è necessaria alcuna modifica al sistema,ad ogni modo è sconsigliato aggiornare da Ubuntu 12.04 a causa della lentezza generale dell'interfaccia utente.
<cristian_c> xan_IT: e non l'ho scritto io ;)
<cristian_c> stegenti: puoi scattare una foto
<cristian_c> !chat | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xan_IT> si si, quello che volevo dire è che se non arrivo a gdm non potrebbe essere che non centra nulla?
<Guest80624> cristian_c Lasciamo perdere. Non mi serve a molto aggiornare ubuntu. Più che altro, ho un problema con l'audio. Spesso e volentieri quando accendo il pc non funziona. Avvolte però capita che funzioni. Come risolvo permanentemente questo problema? Inoltre ho provato ad accedere a whatsapp web e mi dice che ho una versione di Chromium obsoleta. Ma no
<Guest80624> n so come aggiornarla. Come devo fare?
<matadores> e il firwell non fa parte di supporto?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: beh, i driver sono utilizzati anche senza xorg
<tyrpu> matadores: da terminale: gksudo gufw      controlla se escono errori nella finestra del temrinale
<cristian_c> xan_IT: per questo, spesso si usa nomodeset, neanche se non so arriva alla schermata di login
<matadores> import gi
<matadores> ImportError: No module named gi
<matadores> ecco cosa mi dice
<cristian_c> Guest80624: qui non si fa supporto a versioni obsolete di ubuntu, mi spiace
<Guest80624> Adesso vi dosso l'IRC
<cristian_c> Guest80624: se vuoi, ti si può dire come usare dd correttamente per trasferire su usb
<cristian_c> lol
<matadores> :o
<xan_IT> cristian_c a ok, sto riavviando da hdd e rido il comando lshw
<xan_IT> per vedere se da hdd il driver è diverso
<tyrpu> matadores: strano, non ha senso, ti ha chiesto la password?
<matadores> si
<matadores> e poi mi ha dato quella scritta
<matadores> matadores@matadores-Satellite-C660D:~$ gksudo gufw
<matadores>     import gi
<matadores> ImportError: No module named gi
<xan_IT> cristian_c come driver dice lo stesso, gma500
<cristian_c> xan_IT: in che senso 'da hdd'?
<tyrpu> matadores: apt install python-gobject
<cristian_c> xan_IT:  ma non era un problema di boot?
<jester-> anche gksudo va installato
<cristian_c> lol
<tyrpu> gksu*
<xan_IT> cristian_c si. intendo prima ero da live usb ora avvio da hard disk
<xan_IT> è da harddisk che si pianta
<matadores> sta installando
<matadores> fatto
<matadores> ora?
<xan_IT> rieccomi
<jester-> matadores:  anche gksudo va installato
<tyrpu> il pacchetto è gksu
<matadores> sudo apt-get install gksu?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: quindi in modalità di ripristino?
<matadores> cosi?
<jester-> !ripristino | xan_IT  non perdere altro tempo
<ubot-it> xan_IT  non perdere altro tempo: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<tyrpu> si
<tyrpu> matadores: si
<cristian_c> jester-: trollallero trollallà
<xan_IT> cristian_c recovery
<xan_IT> da li avvio la shell root
<xan_IT> ed ho ridato lo stesso comando
<matadores> fatto
<cristian_c> xan_IT: appunto
<jester-> xan_IT: avanzamenti LTS to LTS  quasi mai vanno a buon fine e sicuro avevi PPA
<tyrpu> matadores: gksu gufw
<xan_IT> installazione da zero
<xan_IT> formattone
<cristian_c> jester-: la domeeeeeeniiiicaa pomeriggio
<jester-> xan_IT: che schda grafica
<matadores> adesso si era ora
<xan_IT> jester- http://pastebin.com/KrRze6gx
<matadores> grazie
<jester-> cristian_c: eh poverini ignorati dalla faiga non sanno cosa fare
<matadores> quindi adesso dovrebbe partire direttamente anche cliccando sul'icona?
<tyrpu> matadores: prova
<matadores> si funziona anche da icona adesso
<matadores> grazie thanks
<jester-> xan_IT: intel non ha problemi
<xan_IT> jester- un altra info. da live si avvia tutto senza problemi
<jester-> xan_IT: se il pc è vecchio puo essere un problema che parti di hw non sono piu supportati, la retrocompatibilit non è infinita
<claymoon> ciao cristian_c . sicome mi hai sugerito di reinstallare ubuntu. lo sto scaricando dal sito. ce qualche modo per spostarlo sul usb, csi lo reinstallo cn usb
<xan_IT> jester- da live si avvia al volo... 3 minuti
<gbrlbelli> salve
<xan_IT> jester- http://prnt.sc/aw8sla si blocca cosi
<cristian_c> claymoon: era un 'ripristino' , tecnicamente
<cristian_c> claymoon: hai un pc con winz?
<jester-> xan_IT: controlla md5sum della iso
<jester-> se giusto rifai la usb e reinstalli
<xan_IT> con la stessa pennetta l'ho installato su un altro pc e funziona tutto
<claymoon> cristian_c ho slo questo
<cristian_c> claymoon: da dove st
<cristian_c> claymoon: da dove stai scrivendo?
<stegenti> invio immagine del messaggio di errore in avvio   http://imgur.com/9TNwCzn
<claymoon> dal pc che ha dei prob
<cristian_c> xan_IT: http://askubuntu.com/questions/631063/ubuntu-gnome-freezing-during-startup
<cristian_c> xan_IT: sembra il tuo caso
<cristian_c> claymoon: ma non avevi 'ripristinato'?
<cristian_c> stegenti: sotto il 'failed' c'è un suggerimento però...
<stegenti> aiutami a ..... catturarlo :)
<matadores> cristian_c:   perchè non si install pipelight?
<claymoon> penso che serviva il cd, e quello l'ho perso cristian_c
<cristian_c> claymoon: che poi non avevi già il supporto usb con la live?
<cristian_c> claymoon: ah, ok
<cristian_c> matadores: manda gli output su pastebin
<matadores> per favore dimmi come fare
<cristian_c> claymoon: non hai un altro dvd?
<xan_IT> cristian_c non ho capito se sono suggeriti dei workaround
<tyrpu> matadores: comando | pastebinit
<claymoon> ma si puo fare il 'ripristino' anche in questo modo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ModalitaDiRipristino
<claymoon> al mom solo usb 8gb cristian_c
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16033852/
<stegenti> cistian_c cosa potrei fare quindi?
<matadores> però io ho già dato i due comandi prima questi  1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pipelight/stable
<matadores> 2. sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> xan_IT: beh, seriamente, io fossi in te, farei un test con ubuntu mate, xubuntu, sempre 16.04
<cristian_c> xan_IT: per capire se il problema si ripropone
<cristian_c> stegenti: beh, il suggerimento te lo indica la stessa schermata
<claymoon> cristian_c ma si puo fare il 'ripristino' anche in questo modo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ModalitaDiRipristino
<stegenti> abbi pazienza, traducimi quel messaggio in azioni. Forse per te è limpido, non lo è per me
<cristian_c> stegenti: 'See 'systemctl status systemd-modules-load.service fot details'
<xan_IT> cristian_c aspetta, ho avviato tutto con "nomodeset" ed ora vedo una riga di systemd non OK
<cristian_c> claymoon: quella è la 'modalità ripristino'
<stegenti> leggo ma non mi dice molto
<xan_IT> ci sono 2 asterischi
<xan_IT> rossi
<cristian_c> che non è il ripristino di un'installazione
<claymoon> ah ok cap
<cristian_c> xan_IT:
<cristian_c> !image | xan_IT
<ubot-it> xan_IT: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<xan_IT> la riga dice "a start job is running for hold until boot process finish up 31s / no limit"
<cristian_c> claymoon: allora devi usare dd
<cristian_c> claymoon: ti si può dire come usarlo correttamente per trasferire il contenuto del file .iso su dvd
<claymoon> cristian_c ok. come si fa
<cristian_c> xan_IT: sì, è il discorso di systemd
<cristian_c> xan_IT: se posti un'immagine, meglio
<matadores> cristian_c:  anche con la guida sul sito qui pipelight non  si installa
<xan_IT> quindi in pratica un qualche script che viene avviato non termina mai
<xan_IT> la sto uppando
<xan_IT> http://prnt.sc/aw9lvq
<cristian_c> xan_IT: sulla guida di systemd che ho letto in questo periodo, parlava appunto di alcuni processi che aspettano l'esecuzione di altri processi per terminare
<xan_IT> si, è una specie di reazione a catena ad albero
<cristian_c> (processi non tutti necessari, si può snellire il boot con systemd
<cristian_c> )
<tyrpu> matadores: sudo apt update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> claymoon: stai scrivendo da ubuntu?
<claymoon> si
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16034156/
<tyrpu> matadores: non c'è il ppa di pipelight
<cristian_c> xan_IT: che poi, systemd ha un tool , mi pare systemctl boot chart, che ti mostra anche il grafico dei tempi di boot per ogni processo , e il totale, su file png
<stegenti> http://imgur.com/SDlOHui
<tyrpu> matadores: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pipelight/stable
<cristian_c> claymoon: prima di tutto, formatta la usb
<cristian_c> claymoon: hai dati dentro?
<claymoon> gia fatto
<cristian_c> claymoon: come l'hai formattata?
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16034230/
<cristian_c> stegenti: ok, questi sono i dettagli dell'errore
<claymoon> giorni fa' cristian_c
<cristian_c> del processo di syatemd
<cristian_c> claymoon: non quando, ma come
<tyrpu> matadores: sudo apt update && sudo apt-get install --install-recommends pipelight-multi
<cristian_c> xan_IT: beh, l'asterisco rosso si muove
<cristian_c> xan_IT: è una specie di progress bar
<cristian_c> che simula l'elaborazione
<cristian_c> xan_IT: ma poi ti dice che procede con il boot
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16034307/
<stegenti> come si inserisce il nickname del destinatario nel messaggio di chat?
<matadores> niente da fare non va
<cristian_c> xan_IT: e se hai notato, sei arrivato al login, testuale
<claymoon> l'ho formattata su un pc wind. sx format
<cristian_c> xan_IT: dove ti vengono chiesti username e password
<cristian_c> claymoon: in fat32?
<cristian_c> stegenti: lo scrivi
<cristian_c> !tab | stegenti
<ubot-it> stegenti: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<claymoon> ce un'altro modo per riformattarla su questo pc cristian_c
<tyrpu> matadores: hai bisogno di Wine prima
<xan_IT> cristian_c se provo a scriverli non scrive nulla
<cristian_c> xan_IT: comunque, considera che i processi, anche con systemd, sono parallelizzati, specie con cpu multi-core e multi-thread
<matadores> ma ho fatto oggi sudo apt-get install wine
<tyrpu> matadores: ma non ne sono sicuro
<tyrpu> matadores: okey
<cristian_c> xan_IT: molto strano
<matadores> e poi ho messo s per confermare
<stegenti> cristian_c: dopo questi dettagli mi suggerite qualche rimedio?
<xan_IT> cristian_c cè modo di avviare solo la console e poi avviare a mano x?
<stegenti> ubot-it: Grazie!
<cristian_c> xan_IT: dopo aver fatto il login, basta un startx
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<matadores> tyrpu: ok non ne sei convinto dimmi che devo fare e lo faccio cosi vedi che winw è installato
<tyrpu> non he ho idea
<tyrpu> matadores: non ne ho idea
<cristian_c> xan_IT: ma sicuro che il pc non reagisca a nessuno, ma proprio nessun input da tastiera?
<tyrpu> matadores: non ho mai visto quel software prima d'ora
<cristian_c> stegenti: stiamo parlando comunque di un sistema che funziona
<matadores> bene :(
<cristian_c> claymoon: beh, sì
<stegenti> cristian_c: si. L'avevo premesso. Vorrei solo capire se posso eliminare questa lieve anomalia...
<cristian_c> claymoon: però vediamo se è già formattata in fat32
<Cloudblow> xan_IT: hai problemi con driver nvidia? io ho avuto la stessa tua reazione su 16.04 gnome-shell con driver nvidia attivi
<xan_IT> cristian_c una cosa strana. mentre sta tutto bloccato se premo il pulsante di accensione mi parte la schermata standard di poweroff grafica
<xan_IT> Cloudblow intel gma500
<tyrpu> matadores: per il momento rimuovo il ppa, giusto per non lasciarlo in giro: sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:pipelight/stable
<matadores> fatto
<claymoon> ok, come posso fare cristian_c e cmq grazie per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> stegenti: ok, ho fatto una rapida ricerca in merito
<cristian_c> claymoon: digita: sudo fdiak -l
<cristian_c> claymoon: digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> claymoon: il secondo comando
<cristian_c> !paste | claymoon
<ubot-it> claymoon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> xan_IT: intendo tasti sulla tastiera o combinazioni di essi
<claymoon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16034684/ cristian_c
<xan_IT> cristian_c intendo modificare grub per non far avviare x
<cristian_c> xan_IT: beh
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio
<ubot-it> Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<cristian_c> xan_IT: un attimo
<cristian_c> stegenti: a prima occhiata consigliano di controllare i log di sistema
<stegenti> cristian_c: come faccio?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common_Kernel_Options
<cristian_c> stegenti: vai in /var/log
<cristian_c> stegenti: ci sono alcuni log di sistema, tra cui il syslog
<cristian_c> claymoon: è /dev/sdb?
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sdb: 7,6 GiB, 8178892800 bytes, 15974400 sectors
<claymoon> cristian_c si
<cristian_c> claymoon: non ci sono partizioni su sdb
<cristian_c> claymoon: non ti serve niente su sdb?
<cristian_c> non hai dati?
<cristian_c> (o avevi)
<claymoon> purtroppo no. quindi devo procurare un dvd cristian_c
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> claymoon: ma non volevi usare l'usb?
<RalofStormcloack> AMD quando si decide a rilasciare i driver per le GPU?
<cristian_c> RalofStormcloack: 'le gpu' <- quali?
<claymoon> su questa che ho adesso. questa chiavetta
<RalofStormcloack> nel mio caso ho una R7 260x
<cristian_c> claymoon: ok, ma avevi salvato dati importanti su questa usb sdb?
<cristian_c> RalofStormcloack: su 16.04 sono stati rimossi i driver properietari dai repo di ubuntu
<claymoon> no cristian_c
<cristian_c> RalofStormcloack: in quanto i driver radeon e amdgpu coprono tutto lo spettro di gpu amd
<cristian_c> claymoon: ok, allora va formattata
<cristian_c> claymoon: hai gparted installato?
<claymoon> cristian_c veramente nn lo so
<cristian_c> claymoon: altrimenti si va direttamente di dd
<cristian_c> claymoon: apri un terminale
<RalofStormcloack> Quindi niente più driver proprietari? (se ho capito bene)
<cristian_c> claymoon: dove si trova il file .iso?
<cristian_c> RalofStormcloack: amd sta convergendo nel contribuire direttamente al codice del kernel
<cristian_c> per le schede amd con gcn
<cristian_c> utilizzando i driver amdgpu
<RalofStormcloack> capito
<cristian_c> RalofStormcloack: il resto sono supportate come sempre dai driver open radeon, sviluppati dalla community
<cristian_c> (diciamo quellempre gcn)
<cristian_c> RalofStormcloack: se digiti: lshw -C video
<cristian_c> ti apparirà il tipo di driver utilizzato con la tua gpu
<RalofStormcloack> visto
<claymoon> cristian_c folder 'scaricati'
<drink> hy
<cristian_c> RalofStormcloack: cosa ti da?
<cristian_c> sei su 16.04?
<RalofStormcloack> si
<RalofStormcloack> product: Bonaire XTX [Radeon R7 260X/360]
<stegenti> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/1meE7g4H  nelle ultime righe mi pare ci sia un errore del modulo 'wl'
<RalofStormcloack> vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<RalofStormcloack> ecc..
<cristian_c> claymoon: ok
<cristian_c> claymoon: come si chiama il file?
<cristian_c> RalofStormcloack: ok, ma la riga relativa al driver?
<RalofStormcloack> Gallium 0.4 on AMD BONAIRE (DRM 2.43.0, LLVM 3.8.0)
<RalofStormcloack> non è comparsa nel terminale, quindi sono andato su "Dettagli"
<claymoon> ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> Apr 24 17:30:46 acer systemd[1]: Starting Load Kernel Modules...
<cristian_c> Apr 24 17:30:46 acer systemd-modules-load[564]: Failed to find module 'wl'
<cristian_c> Apr 24 17:30:46 acer systemd[1]: systemd-modules-load.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<cristian_c> RalofStormcloack: beh, manca la riga dei driver, forse la più importante
<cristian_c> claymoon: ok
<RalofStormcloack> configuration: driver=radeon latency=0 <- questa?
<cristian_c> claymoon: digita: sudo dd if=~/Scaricati/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb
<cristian_c> RalofStormcloack: ok, driver open
<cristian_c> RalofStormcloack: che comunque, prestazionalmente sono molto migliori della controparte open per schede nvidia
<tyrpu> claymoon: se vuoi vedere l'avanzamento apri un'altra finestra del terminale e digita: sudo kill -USR1 `pgrep ^dd` && watch -n1 'sudo kill -USR1 `pgrep ^dd`'
<cristian_c> RalofStormcloack: alla fine tra radeon e cstalyst non c'è una così grande differenza
<cristian_c> diciamo non esagerata, come fra nvidia e nouveau
<cristian_c> *catalyst
<RalofStormcloack> capito
<claymoon> ma per riformattare prima l-usb come devo fare cristian_c
<cristian_c> RalofStormcloack: l'hai già testata? Giochi?
<cristian_c> claymoon: non ti preoccupare, digita il comando
<cristian_c> dd dovrrbbe copiare lo stesso, anche senza partizioni esistenti
<RalofStormcloack> Provo con Minecraft che pesa poco
<RalofStormcloack> ho installato già Java 8
<cristian_c> claymoon: mi raccomando, però, scrivi bene
<RalofStormcloack> questione di secondi
<cristian_c> il comando
<claymoon> ok grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> RalofStormcloack: è un pc fisso?
<RalofStormcloack> si
<cristian_c> claymoon: devi aspettare che il comando finisca l'esecuzione
<RalofStormcloack> FX-8320 e R7-260x
<RalofStormcloack> 8GB di RAM DDR3 1886MHz
<RalofStormcloack> MB M5A97 EVO R 2.0
<cristian_c> beh, non so bonaire 260x come vada
<cristian_c> ma credo sia una gpu di fascia non troppo alta
<RalofStormcloack> fascia media
<RalofStormcloack> mi basta per i miei utilizzi
<RalofStormcloack> non ho troppe pretese
<Maxiride> salve a tutti. Sto cercando di accedere una cartella condivisa via samba tramite Dolphin. Digitando smb://ip si apre la lista delle cartelle correttamente ma nel momento in cui entro in quelle protette da password se faccio login col mio account continua a richiedermi usr e pwd nonostante siano corretti
<RalofStormcloack> ok ho finito di scaricare Minecraft
<RalofStormcloack> vi farò sapere come va
<RalofStormcloack> Il gioco va alla perfezione
<RalofStormcloack> più tardi scarico qualcosa di molto più pesante
<cristian_c> RalofStormcloack: ci sono giochi nativi per linux
<RalofStormcloack> si si
<cristian_c> RalofStormcloack: sia nei repository di ubuntu che tramite steam
<cristian_c> !info steam
<ubot-it> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 853 kB, installed size 2600 kB
<RalofStormcloack> si ho già un account steam
<RalofStormcloack> con 90 prodotti registrati sopra
<RalofStormcloack> tra cui alcuni compatibili anche per Linux
<cristian_c> beh, ti basta: sudo apt-get install steam
<cristian_c> in un terminale, e hai il client installato
<RalofStormcloack> si si
<cristian_c> Maxiride: consulta la documentazione ufficiale di samba
<cristian_c> Maxiride: o i log di samba nel sistema
<daddyan> ciao ragazzi
<daddyan> ho bisogno di un aiutino
<daddyan> ubuntu 16.04 non mi fa accedere alla sessione. neanche a quella ospite
<daddyan> sapete illuminarmi?
<Cloudblow> daddyan:  una domanda, hai una gpu nvidia per caso?
<daddyan> si
<Cloudblow> Allora credo sia analogo al mio problema, attendi qualcuno che possa darti supporto, io non ho ancora trovato una soluzione vera.
<daddyan> riesci ad accedere in sessione ospite?
<Cloudblow> Io non ho unity, uso gdm che non si avvia nemmeno con la gpu nvidia, l'unica possibilità è passare ad un'altra cpu (nel mio caso uno un notebook con intel e nvidia)
<daddyan> Non credo che il nostro problema sia uguale.
<daddyan> Non sono più riuscito ad accedere dopo aver terminato la sessione
<daddyan> bah
<daddyan> non mi va di rifare l'installazione da capo
<makasad> buonasera
<makasad> a chi posso chiedere per avere un aiuto nell'installazione di una multifunzione epson xp-325?
<Spidersimon> makasad, ti consiglio di installare i driver del produttore  da loro sito
<makasad> già fatto
<makasad> ma con la 15.10 di ubuntu funzionava
<makasad> poi ho aggiornato alla 16
<makasad> e non mi funziona più
<makasad> invece di stampare mi esce la pagina in bianco
<Spidersimon> makasad puoi provare a vedere da " aggiungi stampante " se viene vista
<makasad> viene vista
<makasad> ma quando vado a stampare, la pagina esce bianca
<makasad> all'inizio mi diceva che mancava un filtro
<makasad> adesso non lo segnala più
<Spidersimon> makasad, prova a disnstallare i driver e reinstallarli..  con avanzamento di versione non sempre fila tutto liscio
<makasad> già fatto
<makasad> ho anke formattato
<makasad> e installato la 16 da dvd
<makasad> ma mi da sempre lo stesso problema
<xan_IT> cristian_c ci sei?
<Bes_be> ciao ragazzi
<makasad> ciao
<Bes_be> avrei bisogno di una mano... chi mi può aiutare
<Bes_be> ho aggiornato a 16.04 ieri ma non ho più di driver video
<RalofStormcloack> AMD?
<Bes_be> si
<RalofStormcloack> stiamo sulla stessa barca
<Bes_be> ho il portatile con doppia scheda
<RalofStormcloack> in teoria dovremmo utilizzare AMDGPU come driver, ma io mi ritrovo con GALLIUM
<Bes_be> e quindi non ce soluzione? ho cercato di installare ma nulla. ho una grafica terribile
<RalofStormcloack> Al momento non ho trovato nulla di utile
<Bes_be> bah se era cosi non lo facevo l'upgrade
<Bes_be> meno male che questa versione è un LTS
<Bes_be> RalofStormcloack: ma si può fare il downgrade?
<RalofStormcloack> non lo so
<potral1> ragazzi sto impazzendo, praticamente ho messo ubuntu nella chiavetta, vado nel bios, e quando lo faccio partire parte la schermata con scritto ubuntu e rimane la fermo
<RalofStormcloack> io aspettavo da tempo questa LTS, perché con la 14.04 avevo delle incompatibilità hardware
<potral1> uff, ho un asus  4gb di ram, intel ecc, può essere proprio incompatibile?
<RalofStormcloack> ho letto che i lavori per i driver AMD sono stati effettuati sul kernel 4.5
<RalofStormcloack> Ubuntu 16.04 usa il kernel 4.4.0-21
<potral1> ma non ho amd
<RalofStormcloack> rispondevo a Bes_be
<potral1> ah okok
<Bes_be> RalofStormcloack: non so che fare aspettare o fare una nuova installazione. E che non volevo tornare su windows
<RalofStormcloack> ci tocca aspettare allora
<Bes_be> potral1: cerca di levare lo splash screen per vedere dove ce il problema
<Bes_be> potral1: se non mi ricordo male premi f8 o f9 durante il boot e semmai cerca di disattivare i driver
<makasad> ciao+
<Eagle2> sera atutti
<Celli> Salve.
<Celli> Ho fatto una stupidaggine. Ho installato Ubuntu cancellando Win7 che era già presente, per cui l'ho installato come unico SO. cioè senza fare la doppia partizione (cancellando Window7). Ora non riesco più a reinstallare Win7. Ho provato a creare una nuova partizione con GParted, ma non conclude il lavoro. mi potete aiutare?
<Celli> Vi ringrazio
<Celli> HP Pavillon DV6
<Celli> SO precedentemente installato Win7 Home Edition 64 bit, da installare Win 7 Ultimate 32 bit                 Fausto
<alfa> ubuntu 16.04 impossibile riprodurre dvd originali...come risolvo?  grazie Ragazzi !!!
<fespox> dovresti riscaricarti una ISO di Windows 7 (mi pare che windows le metta legalmente disponibili in rete)
<fespox> e sotto al PC dovresti avere la key con la tua licenza Windows
<xan_IT> con ubuntu 16.04 su un pc mi si impalla GDM. qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<fespox> ciao xan_IT puoi dare maggiori dettagli?
<xan_IT> ubuntu gnome 16 la live funziona bene, appena lo installo non mi si avvia piu, rimane bloccato all'avvio. se disinstallo GDM e avvio X a mano funziona tutto
<xan_IT> come se fosse un bug di GDM
<xan_IT> installazione con formatone
<fespox> http://askubuntu.com/questions/689570/gdm-not-working-with-ubuntu-15-10
<fespox> prova a vedere qui
<fespox> è la versione Gnome Edition?
<xan_IT> si
<xan_IT> fespox ho provato il reconfigure ma nulla
<xan_IT> fespox ci riprovo domani
<xan_IT> oggi sono troppo stanco
<xan_IT> ciao e grazie
<matadores> !party
<ubot-it> Il canale ufficiale per aspettare l'uscita della nuova release è #ubuntu-release-party
<GianlucaLuperto> mi consigliate di mettere il 64 bit come sistema operativo di ubuntu nel 32 bit
<gigirock> GianlucaLuperto, ?
<GianlucaLuperto> si
<GianlucaLuperto> gigirock mi consigli di mettere la versione di ubuntu a 64 bit in un pc a 32 bit
<gigirock> GianlucaLuperto, se il pc e' 32 bit non funzionera' assolutamente la 64 bit
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, le domande si argomentano.
<gigirock> GianlucaLuperto, di che processore stiamo parlando
<GianlucaLuperto> il pc e un hp
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, puoi, per favore, fare caso a cosa ti è stato chiesto di mettere in chiaro?
<GianlucaLuperto> processore intel celeron
<GianlucaLuperto> tiene il mio pc
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<GianlucaLuperto> ecco le caratteristiche http://i.imgur.com/t2t26fi.png
<GianlucaLuperto> del mio pc
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, puoi installare 64
<GianlucaLuperto> ma va bene o no
<GianlucaLuperto> kabador
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, hai avuto risposta, hai altre domande ?
<GianlucaLuperto> si come faccio ad formattare la chiavetta
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, sudo apt-get install gparted
<krabador> sudo gparted
<krabador> divertiti
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it
<anticorex> salve ho un problema dopo installazione ubuntu unyty
<krabador> ovvero?
<anticorex> dopo che inserisco la password entra nel desktop ma non c''e  niente
<anticorex> chi mi puo aiutare
<krabador> anticorex, apri terminale , sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config.old
<krabador> riavvia
<gigirock> anticorex, 6 sicuro di entrare come utente e non come guest ?
<anticorex> entro come utente
<gigirock> ok fai come dice krabador
<anticorex> sto riavviando
<gigirock> c u
<anticorex> niente da faro lo stesso problema
<anticorex> niente da fare stesso problema
<gigirock> anticorex, ma unity lo hai installato 'dopo' ?
<anticorex> no
<anticorex> ho scaricato la iso
<krabador> anticorex, hai installato cose, dopo l'installazione del sistema ?
<anticorex> no e un installazione pulita
<krabador> verifica per favore, md5 della iso che hai usato per fare l'installazione
<krabador> !md5 | anticorex
<ubot-it> anticorex: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<anticorex> c94d54942a2954cf852884d656224186  ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<krabador> anticorex, hai incollato md5 del sito, o il risultato del controllo ?
<anticorex> il risultato del controllo
<anticorex> ti ho inviato l'hash che mi ha restitutito
<krabador> va controllato con quello del link a fianco
<krabador> anticorex, che scheda video hai ?
<anticorex> gtx 960
<anticorex> pero questo problema lo sto riscontrando solo con unity con gnome tutto alla normalita'
<krabador> anticorex, unity è stato installato su una ubuntu gnome ?
<gigirock> anticorex, ma non appare la barra e il menu sopra ?
<anticorex> si non appare niente
<anticorex> cmq ho installato da iso unity
<anticorex> infatti non mi appare nemmeno la barra e il menu sopra
<gigirock> anticorex, se dai ctrl-alt-t appare il terminale ?
<krabador> anticorex, come hai mandato il comando che ti ho chiesto di mandare prima
<anticorex> perche se faccio tasto destro dal mouse riesco ad aprire il terminale
<krabador> anticorex, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> anticorex, sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> anticorex, al che riavvii
<anticorex> mi dice scelto ubuntu-meta come pacchetto sorgente al posto di ubuntu-desktop
<anticorex> impossibile trovare un pacchetto sorgente per ubuntu-desktop
<anticorex> ti ripeto ho fatto un installazione pulita da iso scaricata dal sito ubuntu
<krabador> anticorex, ubuntu-desktop c'è , ed è un metapacchetto
<krabador> anticorex, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop | pastebinit
<anticorex> ok dato tutti i comandi ora che faccio riavvio
<gigirock> anticorex, dovresti mandarci un link....
<krabador> gigirock, non pretendere troppo
<anticorex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16041596
<krabador> anticorex, <krabador> anticorex, sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop , l'hai mandato ed ha fatto ?
<krabador> ovviamente dopo il precedenete
<anticorex> no questo ancora no
<anticorex> mo lo mando
<anticorex> mandato
<krabador> anticorex, diciamo che non si mandano linee, per il puro gusto di farlo ;)
<anticorex> ecco i risultati http://paste.ubuntu.com/16041619
<anticorex> ora che devo fare
<anticorex> ci sei
<krabador> un momento, riavvio
<anticorex> ok ti aspetto
<anticorex> krabador ci sei scusa se sto dando troppo fastidio ma vorrei risolvere questo problema
<krabador> ok, ma non è un call center, quindi puoi aspettare educatamente
<anticorex> lo so per questo ti ho chiesto scusa
<anticorex> cmq krabador ti ringrazio infinitamente
<anticorex> ho seguito passo per passo le tue info ed ho risoldo
<anticorex> grazie ancora
<krabador> oh, bene
<krabador> mi stavo preoccupando :D
<claymoon> sera. raga come posso formatare l'usb in fat32 trammite il terminale
<claymoon> xche il desktop e fuori uso
<gigirock> claymoon, che desktop ?
<claymoon> nn mi appare piu niente sul desktop e devo fare un ripristino
<gigirock> claymoon, descrivici il tuo momento sistemistico
<krabador> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<krabador> se sdb1 .
<krabador> ovviamente verifica.
<claymoon> gigirock ho fatto sudo apt-get upgrade dopo un paio d'ore ho spento e riaccesso il pc
<gigirock> claymoon, e nelle due ore che e' successo ?
<claymoon> stavo cercando di installare pepperflash
<gigirock> claymoon, che de hai (avevi) ?
<claymoon> poi dop il login non appare nulla
<claymoon> fuonziona solo il tasto sx del mouse
<krabador> claymoon, apri il terminale allora
<claymoon> si
<krabador> software-properties-gtk
<krabador> metti la spunta su codice sorgente, chiudi correttamente la finestra
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> claymoon, hai installato ubuntu o derivata ?
<claymoon> ubuntu 15.10
<krabador> claymoon, allora, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<claymoon> krabador fatto
<krabador> sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> al che riavvia
<claymoon> devo riavviare il pc?
<krabador> si
<claymoon> ok
<claymoon> mi puoi dare di nuovo il comando x formattare l'usb
<claymoon> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1 nn va
<gigirock> classix, non va cosa?
<claymoon> sbd1
<gigirock> sorry classix volevo claymoon
<krabador> claymoon, devi verificare dove sta montata la pendrive che devi formattare
<krabador> dove è montata ?
<claymoon> come posso verificare
<krabador> scusami, ma ti metti a mandare comandi senza leggere cose come "§<krabador> ovviamente verifica. " ?
<claymoon> krabador scusate l'ignioranza ma sono nuovo su questo sistema.
<krabador> claymoon, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> hai modo di vedere com'è rilevata la pendrive
<krabador> in mezzo a tutte le unità e partizioni
<krabador> una volta individuata , sostituisci /dev/sdb1 , con la giusta partizione della pendrive
<claymoon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16042144/
<krabador> claymoon, come mai non ha partizione , la pendrive ?
<claymoon> krabador ma si possono creare
<gigirock> claymoon, si di sicuro... ma devi avere almeno gparted
<krabador> non necessariamente, ma facilita drasticamente il tutto
<gigirock> claymoon, ma hai il desktop adesso ?
<krabador> claymoon, ma non mi puoi rispondere ?
<claymoon> scusa krabador ma nn lo so xche non ha partizione
<krabador> claymoon, sudo apt-get install gparted
<krabador> sudo gparted
<krabador> selezioni sdb
<claymoon> gigirock firefox trammite terminale
<krabador> crei partizione , formatti in fat32
<claymoon> krabador come faccio a creare partizione
<gigirock> claymoon, sei sicuro di aver selezionato sdb ?
<krabador> claymoon, ci sono tutti quei menu...
<krabador> claymoon, gliela dai un'occhiata ?
<claymoon> scusatemi
<claymoon> vado su partizione poi nuova
<claymoon> ?
<gigirock> bravo ma devi essere su sdb
<claymoon> o crea tabella partizioni
<gigirock> la prima che hai detto
<claymoon> si si son su sdb
<claymoon> mi dice che devo creare una tabella partizioni
<krabador> claymoon, scusami ma cosa c'hai fatto prima, con questa pendrive?
<claymoon> se vado su crea tabella, mi chiede di selezionare il tip di tabella
<krabador> claymoon, scusami ma cosa c'hai fatto prima, con questa pendrive?
<claymoon> nnt, ho solo scaricato foto, doc, e cose varie
<loggerhope> Salve
<anticorex> krabador si e' ripresentato quel problema
<loggerhope> Anticorex che problema hai
<loggerhope> Parla con me
<krabador> anticorex, allora rimanda mv
<anticorex> ok risolto ma come mai si e ripresentato
<krabador> anticorex, non è normale infatti
<claymoon> krabador scusa se rompo, cosa devo fare adesso
<krabador> claymoon, "nnt, ho solo scaricato foto, doc, e cose varie" ---> non puoi non avere piu' tabella e partizione allora
<claymoon> nn ho fatto nient'altro con questa chiavetta
<krabador> anticorex, puoi dire a loggerhope di essere piu' educato ?
<claymoon> nn posso creare una tabella selezionando il tipo
<krabador> invece si
<krabador> http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it
<krabador> buona lettura
<anticorex> ok loggerhope cerca di essere piu educato
<krabador> anticorex, ed argomenterai la scenetta con loggerhope oppure hai lasciato perdere ?
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-17
<qbrian> Ciao comunità di Ubuntu, sono nuovo sia per il OS che il canale.
<qbrian> Avrei bisogno di una mano per alcuni errori nel grub per l'avvio di windows
<SKYLINE85> Buongiorno a tutti!!
<ann> ciao, scusate ho bisogno di un'informazione: vorrei sapere quale versione di ubuntu è possibile installare su un acer aspire one d150
<cristian_c> ann: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<ADL15> buongiono
<ADL15> ho un problema di questo tipo
<ADL15> error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<ADL15> e la sd non mi viene letta da nessuna parte
<cristian_c> ADL15: dacci maggiori info
<cristian_c> da dove proviene questa sd? Dove l'hai esattamente testata? Da quando fa così?
<cristian_c> come l'hai formattata?
<ADL15> questa è l'sd formattata in fat32 ed stava nel mio telefono, avendo collegato ieri il mio telefono al pc per ricaricarlo era tutto normale
<cristian_c> di che pc si tratta?
<ADL15> appena ho staccato il telefono dalla ricarica, il cellulare non mi leggeva piu l sd
<cristian_c> e con quali os hai provato?
<ADL15> è un acer
<cristian_c> e che c'entra ubuntu ? <- 'il cellulare non mi leggeva più l'sd
<ADL15> in piu ho provato a spegnere e riaccendere il telefono, pensando fosse un problema del cellulare stesso
<ADL15> perche ieri oltre a ricaricare il telefono avevo delle foto salvate sulla sd e le ho trasportate sul computer
<ADL15> e adesso questa sd non mi viene piu letta da nessuna parte
<ADL15> volevo solo sapere perche fino a ieri non mi dava quest errore error -110 whilst initialising SD car
<ADL15> ed oggi si
<cristian_c> ADL15: sicuro tu l'abbia rimossa correttamente?
<cristian_c> !veggenti | ADL15
<ubot-it> ADL15: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<ADL15> cerco di spiegarmi meglio, dopo aver effettuato dei trasferimenti di file da sd a pc e, dopo che tutte le operazioni sono state effettuate, ho rimosso l'sd dal pc in maniera sicura, ed l'ho rimessa nel telefono. Dopo l accensione del telefono tale micro sd non veniva più letta dal telefono, e ho pensato fosse un problema del telefono, dopo vari ten
<ADL15> tativi ho provato a mettere la sd di nuovo nel computer e nemmeno il computer me la leggeva. Sul terminale ho scritto il comando dmesg per vedere quali problemi ci fossero e mi ha dato questo tipo di errore "error -110 whilst initialising SD car"
<ADL15> errore che fino ad adesso non mi aveva mia fatto
<cristian_c> e ti avevo chiesto di quale pc si trattasse
<ADL15> il pc è un acer
<cristian_c> ADL15: che può voler dire tutto e niente
<cristian_c> quale acer, esattamente?
<ADL15> un acer travel mate p255
<ADL15> intel core i5 4200U
<ADL15> con 4 gb di ram
<ADL15> spero di essere stato abbastanza specifico
<cristian_c> ADL15: digita: lsusb | pastebinit
<ADL15> digitato
<cristian_c> dovrebbe restituirti un link
<ADL15> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24399904/
<cristian_c> ADL15: lspci | pastebinit
<ADL15> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24399914/
<cristian_c> 01:00.1 SD Host controller: Broadcom Limited BCM57765/57785 SDXC/MMC Card Reader (rev 01)
<cristian_c> beh, non lo conoscevo
<cristian_c> ADL15: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<ADL15> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24399920/
<ADL15> non credo sia un problema di computer poiche altre sd le legge
<cristian_c> configuration: driver=sdhci-pci latency=0
<cristian_c> ADL15: è capitato anche a me, figurati, con sdhci-pci
<cristian_c> ADL15: dovresti fare un test. se sei disponibile
<ADL15> sisi sono disponibile
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ADL15: prendi un qualunque lettore di sdcard usb
<cristian_c> inserisci la sd
<cristian_c> inserisci il lettore nella porta usb del pc
<cristian_c> dovrebbe montarla, credo
<ADL15> eh non posseggo un lettore sdcard usb
<cristian_c> ADL15: vedi se puoi recuperarne uno, da qualcuno
<cristian_c> e ormai te li tirano dietro persino nelle patatine
<ADL15> ma il computer gia possiede un lettore di sd
<cristian_c> ehhh, ma ti ho detto che è un'altra cosa
<ADL15> ok scusa
<cristian_c> molti lettori sd interni sono collegati internamente all'hub usb
<cristian_c> nel tuo caso, e in altri casi, invece no, e vanno su pci
<ADL15> ok
<ADL15> quindi se prendo un lettore sdcard usb dovrebbe andare
<cristian_c> al che può paradossalmente, come mi è capitato, smettere di funzionare una sd in particolare, ma continuare a funzionare con il lettore usb
<cristian_c> ADL15: fai questa prova
<ADL15> ok
<cristian_c> e fai sapere
<cristian_c> ADL15: molti pc ti vedono il lettore interno come se fosse un lettore udb
<cristian_c> e te lo mostrano in lsusb invece che lspci
<ADL15> capito
<luciodalla> https://thepasteb.in/p/JZhpZZE939gsg
<luciodalla> questo  e il mio sistema perche va cosi lento
<luciodalla> grazie del supporto
<Hels> Salve a tutti
<Hels> Ho aggiornato ubuntu da 16.04 a 17.04 ed ora non mi legge piu le foto su iphone! Qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<Hels> Grazie
<akis24> luciodalla: e questo che ci sta' a fare su xenial  → deb http: //packages.linuxmint.com serena main upstream import backport #id:linuxmint_main
<akis24> Hels: passi da una versione lts a una diversa con supporto a nove mesi .. di solito si procede da lts a lts ..
<akis24> Hels: scrivi pure in canale magari qualcuno piu' esperto  puo' aiutarti leggendo
<Hels> Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<maui> salve
<maui> vposso chiedere una mano qui?
<maui> ho un problema con audio su ubuntu
<cristian_c> !aiuto | maui
<ubot-it> maui: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<maui> io ho una scheda esterna usb della focusrite itack solo
<maui> l'audio funziona ma scoppietta
<cristian_c> e....
<cristian_c> maui: quale versione di ubuntu?
<maui> come faccio a levare il fastidioso scoppiettio
<cristian_c> hai già provato in modalità live?
<maui> si con ubuntu studio stessa cosa
<cristian_c> maui: ?
<cristian_c> maui: la domanda è se hai provato in modalità live
<maui> cioè senza installarlo giusto? si con ubutnu studio su usb
<cristian_c> maui: e hai sempre installato ubuntu studio sull'hard disk?
<maui> no sull'hard disk ho ubuntu 16.04 lst
<cristian_c> e invece ubuntu studio?
<maui> la verisione con unity
<maui> l'ho provato con una penna usb, e avviando il live
<cristian_c> 16.04 anch'essa?
<maui> si
<cristian_c> maui: scoppietta su entrambe?
<maui> si
<maui> con windows non lo fa
<cristian_c> maui: apri un terminale
<maui> ok
<cristian_c> maui: e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<maui> ok
<cristian_c> maui: digita: (lsusb && lsusb -t) | pastebinit
<maui> poi
<cristian_c> maui: il comando restituisce un link
<maui> si
<cristian_c> da incollare qui in canale
<maui> azz aspetta mi riconnetto con ubuntu perche sono su windows
<cristian_c> ......
<maui> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1zzYxxK4h5
<maui> https://thepasteb.in/p/Anhr44o07JxCv
<cristian_c> maui: ma prendi in giro?
<maui> no no
<maui> perchè?
<cristian_c> maui: il comando non restituisce quel tipo di link
<cristian_c> per favore, manda solo i comandi richieeti
<cristian_c> *richiesti
<maui> scusa ma io ho messo: (lsusb && lsusb) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> non credo proprio tu l'abbia fatto
<maui> si
<maui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24402328/
<cristian_c> ripeto, quel comando non restituisce quel tipo di link
<maui> questo è quello che è uscito fuori
<cristian_c> maui: tra l'altro, l'hai pure digitato male
<maui> cosi va bene?
<cristian_c> 20:22] <cristian_c> maui: digita: (lsusb && lsusb -t) | pastebinit
<maui> a ok
<maui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24402416/
<maui> scusami ma sono nuovo su ubuntu
<cristian_c> ok, ma mandare un link o incollare cose non ha a che fare con il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> 1235:800e Focusrite-Novation iTrack Solo
<cristian_c> spetta
<Mr_Pan> interfaccia pre amp
<cristian_c> maui: ho notato che il sito ufficiale ha una sezione/pagina apposita
<cristian_c> per linux
<cristian_c> uhm, forse non è il sito ufficiale, ma c'è gente che ha lavorato sul supporto a linux
<cristian_c> The Scarlett range and iTrack Solo are Class Compliant USB Devices, and may work in a Linux-based setup that support this class of device, but we do not offer support for doing this and cannot verify the performance you may experience.
<cristian_c> questo è quando dichiara l'azienda
<maui> a ok, mi puoi mandare il link perfavore?
<cristian_c> maui: digita: cat /proc/asound/cards | pastebinit
<maui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24402466/
<maui> ho letto che capitava anche con ac97 e bastava fare una modifica al file alsa-base.conf
<maui> mettendo la modatità power save disablilitata
<cristian_c> oltre all'itrack, hai collegato anche una scheda audio interna?
<maui> si
<maui> una pci
<cristian_c> maui: digita: (aplay -l && arecord -l) | pastebinit
<maui> m-audio
<maui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24402501/
<patrick172839> salve,ho un problema con la connessione; se connetto il pc con ubuntu al modem va solo google, se faccio un hotspot con cellulfunziona tutto
<cristian_c> patrick172839: quale ubuntu? Quale pc?
<Mr_Pan>  patrick172839 collegati al modem/router ... prova a pingare un sito esterno diverso da google .. che succede ?
<patrick172839> ubuntu 17.04
<patrick172839> carica per qualche minuto e poi mi dice impossibile connettersi al server
<patrick172839> questo lo fa sia il mio pc (hp) che quello della mia ragazza (acer)
<Mr_Pan> patrick172839, sembrerebbe piu un problema legato al modem / router
<Mr_Pan> patrick172839, andiamo per gradi
<cristian_c> maui: hai il problema con qualsiasi tipo di riproduzione?
<patrick172839> anche secondo me è un problema del modem
<Mr_Pan> patrick172839, colelgati al modem/router
<maui> si
<patrick172839> non sapete se ce da configurarlo per ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> patrick172839, apri la console e digita sudo apt install pastebinit
<patrick172839> un momento che mi connetto...
<Mr_Pan> patrick172839, installa prima ..
<cristian_c> maui: ti chiedo di avere un po' di pazienza
<maui> ok grazie
<patrick172839> ok installato
<patrick172839> ora mi connetto
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> patrick172839, ma una volta connessoriesci a aleggere i messaggi qui  ?
<cristian_c> maui: quali collegamenti hai effettuato alla scheda?
<patrick172839> no ma sto utilizzando il pc della mia ragazza come cavia :D
<Mr_Pan> patrick172839, ok :D
<Mr_Pan> patrick172839, dimmi quando ci sei
<patrick172839> non si connette
<patrick172839> riprovo...
<cristian_c> maui: inoltre, riscontri il problema solo con pulseaudio?
<cristian_c> piuttosto che direttamente con alsa
<maui> guarda non so spiegarmi, ma io non so come cambiare da pulseaudio ad alsa, io ho solo connesso la scheda esterna
<cristian_c> maui: quali collegamenti hai effettuato alla scheda?
<maui> il cavo usb e basta
<cristian_c> .....
<cristian_c> maui: non il collegamento al pc
<cristian_c> il collegamento/i alla scheda stessa
<patrick172839> ho riavviato il pc per vedere se si connette o meno
<maui> cavo usb e cuffie
<maui> e jack della chitarra
<patrick172839> non si connette più
<cristian_c> patrick172839: prova a disabilitare ipv6, abilitando espressamente al contempo ipv4
<cristian_c> dal netwprk manager
<cristian_c> maui: quindi hai peovato le cuffie all'uscita cuffie sulla scheda e la chitarra all'ingresso rca sulla scheda?
<cristian_c> (non ho idea di quale connettore usi la chitarra)
<maui> ho collegato l'uscita cuffie jack della scheda, e il cavo usb a per collegarla al pc
<cristian_c> maui: inoltre, quali impostazioni audio sono settate in ubuntu?
<cristian_c> maui: quindi in riproduzione hai provato solo con le cuffie?
<maui> ho solo selezionato dalle impostazioni di sistema->audio la scheda esterna itrack solo
<cristian_c> maui: ok, quindi disabilitando quella interna e la m-audio
<patrick172839> risolvo il problema e mi faccio risentire scusatemi un attimo
<cristian_c> patrick172839: ?
<maui> esatto
<cristian_c> maui: e altra info fondamentale: che tipo di riproduzione hai effettuato?
<cristian_c> (a parte che la itrack solo sta usando i driver generici usb audio su ubuntu)
<maui> qualsiasi, you tube, rhythmbox
<cristian_c> maui: ok, qujndi youtube con chrome/firefox
<maui> firefox
<cristian_c> uhm, credo abbia senso provare direttamente con alsa
<cristian_c> spetta un attimo
<maui> avevo installato jack tempo fa, per connettere la chitarra e provare a vedere se suonare con ubuntu fosse possibile
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> maui: sì, jack bypassa pulseaudio
<cristian_c> maui: hai un file di test da suonare?
<maui> ma anche se non è avviato?
<cristian_c> ?
<maui> una canzone scaricata si
<cristian_c> maui: che formato ha?
<maui> mp3
<cristian_c> maui: e in quale directory sta?
<cristian_c> nome del file
<maui> nella cartella scricati
<cristian_c> nome del file
<maui> Sia - Alive.mp3
<cristian_c> ok
<maui> scusa ma servono tutti questi dettagli? :)
<cristian_c> maui: digita: aplay -vv ~/Scaricati/'Sia - Alive.mp3'
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maui> che casino
<cristian_c> ?
<maui> oddio che faccio
<cristian_c> ?
<maui> ha iniziato a fare un casino nelle cuffie
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ctrl+c
<cristian_c> maui: puoi mandare il paste?
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<maui> in che modo?
<maui> come faccio a mandare il paste su pastebin?
<patrick172839> eccomi... ci siete?
<cristian_c> https://askubuntu.com/questions/294512/setting-the-default-alsa-device-for-pulseaudio
<cristian_c> maui: copi l'output del terminale al link postato da ubot-it
<cristian_c> inserisci il nick , premi paste, dovrebbe darti un link
<cristian_c> è la modalità manuale, piuttosto che usare pastebinit automatizzato
<patrick172839> non ha funzionato con il pacchetto installato...
<maui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24402726/
<cristian_c> maui: inoltre, digita: pacmd list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> patrick172839: ma hai fatto quanto ti ho suggerito?
<maui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24402728/
<patrick172839> si ho installato il pacchetto ed ho riprovato ma niente..
<cristian_c> Unsigned 8 bit, Frequenza 8000 Hz, Mono ALSA <-> PulseAudio PCM I/O Plugin
<cristian_c> beh, in effetti...
<cristian_c> normale che incasini sulle cuffie
<maui> perchè?
<patrick172839> poi ho provato a disabiltare ipv6 ma non sono sicuro che la procedura che ho usato fosse giusta
<patrick172839> rete-(nome della rete)-impostazioni ipv6 -ignora
<cristian_c> name: <alsa_card.usb-Focusrite_iTrack_Solo-00> driver: <module-alsa-card.c>
<cristian_c> active profile: <output:analog-stereo+input:analog-stereo>
<cristian_c> patrick172839: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi pure in canale
<patrick172839> scusa ma con hotspot la connesione è instabile
<patrick172839> comunque si ho eseguito la procedura che mi hai indicato
<patrick172839> mi sono scordato di aggiungere che il problema me lo da da oggi che ho scaricato la 17.04
<patrick172839> fino a ieri con la 16.04 andava bene
<cristian_c> Default sink name: alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.iec958-stereo
<cristian_c> maui: al momento risulta essere la scheda interna abilitata di default
<cristian_c> non la usb
<cristian_c> patrick172839: hai installato la 17.04 da zero?
<cristian_c> patrick172839: apri un terminale
<patrick172839> si
<cristian_c> patrick172839: digita: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> !paste | patrick172839
<ubot-it> patrick172839: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> maui: beh, perché la riproduzione in mono a 8 bit con una frequenza di 8000 mhz produce quel rumore
<patrick172839> dice che non è installato
<maui> cosa possiamo fare dottore?
<cristian_c> maui: a quale modifica di asound.rc ti riferivi prima?
<cristian_c> patrick172839: ?
<cristian_c> !paste | patrick172839
<ubot-it> patrick172839: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> maui: inoltre, hai già utulizzato la periferica con jack in passato? (prima parlavi di jack)
<maui> al file in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<maui> si
<maui> l'ho provato
<cristian_c> maui: che tipo di modifica hai fatto?
<maui> infatti su jack ho impostato la scheda itrack
<maui> come periferica da utilizzare
<patrick172839> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24402810/
<cristian_c> maui: intendo in alsa-base.conf
<cristian_c> patrick172839: stiamo parlando di connessione ethernet?
<patrick172839> wifi
<maui> ho aggiunto options snd_ac97_codec power_save=0
<maui> options snd-usb-audio power_save=0
<patrick172839> la cosa strana e che su google va
<cristian_c> maui: questo quando l'hai fatto?
<patrick172839> e fa anche le ricerche ma non apre nessun link
<gigirock> patrick172839, cosa va su google ?
<maui> ieri
<patrick172839> www.google.it lo apre e fa le ricerche
<cristian_c> patrick172839: apri network manager e verifica se è impostato ipv4
<cristian_c> maui: con la itrack solo?
<maui> cmq scusami era impostato su audio interno; come dicevi prima, ora è su itrack solo
<gigirock> patrick172839, ma e' 1704 ?
<cristian_c> maui: sì, te l'avevo detto :D
<maui> però l'audio si sentiva los stesso
<patrick172839> si
<gigirock> patrick172839, 6 in live ?
<maui> ma cmq scoppietta lo stesso
<patrick172839> si ma tramite hotspot del mio gentile ed altruista telefono :D
<cristian_c> maui: hai provato ieri la modifica alsa-base.conf con la itrack solo?
<maui> si
<gigirock> ah ok , ho avuto anch'io quel problema,.... fai sudo service networking restart
<cristian_c> maui: modifiche che quindi non funzionano?
<patrick172839> davvero :D:D:D
<maui> esatto
<cristian_c> patrick172839: apri network manager e verifica se è impostato ipv4
<patrick172839> non e cambiato nulla :(
<patrick172839> comunque ipv4 e impostato come sulla connesione del telefono
<patrick172839> automatico dhcp
<gigirock> patrick172839, e ipv6 come e' impostato ?
<cristian_c> maui: hai collegato itrack solo a una usb 2.0 o a una usb 3.0?
<patrick172839> automatico
<maui> 2.0
<gigirock> patrick172839, disabilita ipv6 poi sudo service networking restart
<patrick172839> ancora niente
<gigirock> patrick172839, sudo service network-manager restart
<patrick172838> ancora nulla :(
<gigirock> patrick172838, adesso nella connessione wifi aggiungi dns 8.8.8.8
<patrick172838> come faccio?
<gigirock> patrick172838, dove cercavi prima per ipv6 nella linguetta ipv4 sotto aggiungi dns metti 8.8.8.8
<patrick172838> a ok allora ho fatto
<patrick172838> niente...
<gigirock> patrick172838, allora puoi usare il browser fare ricerche ma poi non si apre nessun link ?
<patrick172838> esatto
<patrick172838> google
<maui> non mi abbandonate......
<patrick172838> cerco youtube ad esempio
<gigirock> usi firefox patrick172838 ?
<patrick172838> mi fa vedere tutti i risultati ma non apre la pagina
<patrick172838> si ma lo fa anche con chrome
<gigirock> patrick172838, ma se dai ping 8.8.8.8 dal terminale hai risposte consone ?
<patrick172838> tipo
<patrick172838> cosa devo digitare?
<gigirock> patrick172838, apri ancora la connessione mi dici che nome ha il parametro interfaccia ?
<patrick172838> wifi 802.11 (wlp2s0)
<ruben277> salve
<ruben277> chi mi puo aiutare?
<gigirock> patrick172838, nel paste di prima la tua interfaccia si chiama wlo1
<gigirock> ruben277, tutti
<maui> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<patrick172838> si perchè ho 2 computer con ubuntu
<patrick172838> entrambi con il medesimo problema
<patrick172838> uno lo utilizzo come cavia l'altro lo utilizzo per chattare con voi con hotspot
<gigirock> patrick172838, beh non mischiare le cose devi mettere quel nome di interfaccia in quel parametro
<patrick172838> sisi sto riportando quello che succede su quel computer
<maui> io che faccio aspetto?
<patrick172838> maui devi scrivere il tuo problema
<ruben277> ho acquistato un ssd per il mio pc  montato ma all avvio non mi fa installare il sistema da usb , la sente ma non parte
<patrick172838> poi chi e in grado di risolverlo ti sarà subito di aiuto :D
<maui> l'ho già fatto
<patrick172838> hai un pc abbastanza recente vero
<patrick172838> ??
<ruben277> si
<gigirock> patrick172838, allora devi dare ifconfig nel terminale e copiare il nome della periferica wifi , il nome di quella periferica va messo nel parametro interfaccia della connessione wifi
<patrick172838> ok allora ti spiego esiste una modalità si chiama uefi
<ruben277> ok
<patrick172838> fa in modo diciamo che  il computer sia più sicuro detto in termini molto molto molto semplici :D
<patrick172838> devi prima scarcare un programmino si chiama rufus
<ruben277> ma dentro il boot menu seleziono la  usb ma non parte
<patrick172838> hai già preparato la chiavetta con un programma
<patrick172838> ??
<ruben277> io non posso scaricare nulla il vecchio hard disc si è rotto e non posso installare nulla
<ruben277> si ho una chiavetta con ubuntu 14
<patrick172838> e lo so avevo lo stesso problema
<patrick172838> puoi provare ma a me non funzionava
<maui> nel bios guarda bene nella sezione boot
<patrick172838> quella maledetta modalita vuole una chiavetta "avviabile"
<patrick172838> prova lostesso
<ruben277> selezionando il boot da usb non inizia l'installazione
<maui> con cosa hai fatto la usb avviabile?
<patrick172838> ti si aprira il menu boot
<ruben277> ok
<ruben277> poi
<patrick172838> asp che avvio l'altro pc cosi ti guido passo a passo
<ruben277> grazie
<patrick172838> ok dovresti avere una voce boot mode
<patrick172838> con scritto uefi
<maui> con cosa hai fatto la chiavetta usb?
<patrick172838> la vedi?
<ruben277> ????
<patrick172838> non la potuta fare perchè non ha un computer utilizzabile
<ruben277> la chiavetta viene visualizzata nel bios
<patrick172838> le ho detto che se vuole le spiego il procedimento anche se non funzionera probabilmente
<ruben277> ok
<ruben277> grazie
<patrick172838> a meno che non era gia bootata
<patrick172838> ok allora
<Carlin0> ruben277, ti è stato chiesto : con cosa hai fatto la chiavetta
<patrick172838> hai trovato uefi
<ruben277> si
<patrick172838> premi invio e posiziona su legacy
<ruben277> non mi ricordo con che programma
<patrick172838> fatto?
<maui> ma su windows?
<Carlin0> male
<ruben277> si
<patrick172838> ok adesso vai su main
<ruben277> ok
<patrick172838> e dimmi cosa c'è di abilitato e disabilitato
<ruben277> nulla
<Carlin0> patrick172838, se ha win installato mettendo in legacy non gli partirà +
<maui> Carlin0 hai novità sulla scheda audio?
<Carlin0> che scheda audio maui ?
<ruben277> l'ssd è vergine
<patrick172838> no da quello che ho capito è un hard disk nuovo
<maui> Carlin0 a no scusa ho confuso con cristian_c
<maui> è vergine????
<patrick172838> comunque abilita boot menu
<Carlin0> ruben277, hai win su quel pc ?
<ruben277> noooooooo
<patrick172838> fatto??
<ruben277> c'era gia ubuntu
<maui> io cmq ho un problema con la scheda audio esterna usb, si sente l'audio ma scoppietta
<patrick172838> ???
<Carlin0> ruben277, sarebbe bene sapere con cosa hai preparato la chiavetta perchè ci sono parecchi programmi buggati
<Carlin0> quindi inutile fare la casa partendo dal tetto
<cristian_c> maui: mi dispiace non aver potuto rispondere, ero impegnato
<Hels> Nessun aiuto?
<maui> tranquillo cristian_c
<maui> se hai novità ....fammi ssapere
<maui> hels chiedi
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-18
<saperavi> buongiorno, cerco alcune informazioni sull istallazione di ubuntu
<N3mo> Buongiorno. Ho Kubuntu 16.04.2 LTS con Kernel 4.9.0 . Ho visto che uscita Kubuntu 17.04 e vorrei consigli su come verificare la fattibilità di un avanzamento. Avanzerei fondamentalmente per risolvere alcuni problemi di Plasma che troppo spesso crasha/impazzisce. Potete aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> N3mo, la 17.04 al momento presenta parecchi problemi , personalmente resterei alla tua lts
<Carlin0> N3mo, ed hai aggiornato il kernel per quel motivo ?
<N3mo> Carlin0: Per vedere se mi sistemava il fatto delle due schede video che credo utilizzi sempre la intel integrata e per dei problemi con i trasferimenti USB. Nessuno dei due risolto... Ah e poi avevo letto che avevano sensibilmente migliorato il supporto a Skylake
<Carlin0> N3mo, ma hai tenuto il kernel originale spero
<N3mo> Sure!
<N3mo> Scemo si ma pazzo no
<Carlin0> cmq la 17.04 a quanto sento ha parecchi problemi ... io non avanzerei di versione casomai provala da live
<N3mo> Capito. Grazie
<gigirock> anche kubuntu si porta le sue rogne , prova una lubuntu... o mate che e' di moda N3mo
<N3mo> gigirock: Il de di Kubuntu mi piace troppo, è bello ed ha milioni di shortcut. Non credo di riuscire a farne a meno
<frapox> ciao, mi s'è freezato il sistema e ho dovuto riavviare. Ubuntu 17.04, su un portatile asus n56vz. Ora sono entrato da Debian (installato sempre sullo stesso PC), nei log dove dovrei guardare per capire il problema?
<frapox> adesso sono su  /var/log/kern.log. Che stringa cerco?
<frapox> aggiungo un dettaglio: avevo messo in sospensione il sistema, poi l'ho riattivato e il freeze è arrivato poco dopo
<Carlin0> frapox, che scheda video hai ?
<frapox> Carlin0, sul portatile ho sch video Intel + nvidia 650M. Driver (per adesso) ho i Nouveau su Ubuntu.
<frapox> anch'io pensavo alla scheda video
<Carlin0> la causa potrebbe essere la nvidia + nouveu , è un bug che va vanti da almeno 4 anni
<frapox> Carlin0,  perfetto, dopo allora metto su i proprietari. Come si chiama il pacchetto su Ubuntu?
<Carlin0> dovresti provare a installare driver proprietari o blacklistare i nouveau
<Carlin0> frapox, non te li propone da solo i driver proprietari ?
<frapox> Carlin0, no, non mi ha proposto niente. Ho su Gnome, non so se è per quello
<Carlin0> 'nattimo
<Carlin0> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<frapox> ok se no cerco su synaptic e li installo da lì :)
<frapox> Carlin0,  però mi chiedevo: sul log (ken o sys) non c'è niente? cioè per capire magari cos'è successo...
<frapox> (domanda retorica perché non vedo niente)
<Carlin0> frapox, non saprei per il log , per i driver consulta il wiki
<frapox> si sto guardando. Bene
<frapox> Carlin0, grazie, ora stacco, ti faccio sapere
<Kekko01> Salve, io da un po' di tempo sto avendo problemi con l'audio in cuffia, in pratica è distorto, è strano perché l'audio esterno (è un computer portatile) va benissimo. Cosa posso fare?
<Kekko01> Ok risolto
<nina1234> salve, ho un problema con la connessione wireless, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<nina1234> ??
<Kekko01> Salve, ho un problema con Chrome, quando cerco da aprire un link di un programma (ad esempio Telegram) si apre semplicemente il browser, senza appunto andare al link. Come posso fare?
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-19
<zap_> buongiorno a tutti,improvvisamente non funziona piu l'utilissimo sound converter su ubuntu 16.04. Ho provato a disinstallarlo e reinstallarlo ma non funzia.Non carica i file.
<glpiana> zap_, prova a resettarlo, eliminando la directory di configurazione del programma che trovi sotto alla directory nascosta .config
<zap_> nella cartella .config ci sono molti programmi ma non c'è sound converter
<Carlin0> zap_, guarda nella home allora
<zap_> Carlin0, nella home ho trovato sound converte,e dentro c'è una cartella " %gconf.xml " cosa faccio la elimino?
<Carlin0> elimina o rinomina la cartella soud converter
<Carlin0> ovviamente prima chiudi il programma
<zap_> Carlin0, ok
<zap_> Carlin0, no purtroppo non ha funzionato
<Carlin0> zap_, per caso è successo dopo un aggiornamento ?
<zap_> Carlin0, non lo so puo darsi,era parecchio tempo che non usavo sound converter e normalmente io faccio gli aggiornamenti spesso
<Carlin0> zap_, hai aggiunto ppa ai repo ufficiali ?
<zap_> Carlin0, no solo aggiornamenti ufficiali
<Carlin0> zap_, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<zap_> Carlin0, fatto
<Carlin0> zap_, (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d) | pastebinit
<Carlin0> zap_, incollami il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<zap_> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24412622/
<Carlin0> un ppa sospetto ce ... chissà cosa scarica
<Carlin0> nilarimogard-ubuntu-webupd8-xenial.list
<zap_> Carlin0, è un comando per terminale?
<Carlin0> no è un ppa , sorgente software non ufficiale che tu hai aggiunto e probabilmente ti ha incasinato le librerie
<Carlin0> a quanto pare arriva parecchia robaccia da quel ppa
<zap_> Carlin0, come faccio ad eliminarlo?
<Carlin0> zap_, io ti posto la guida ma non l'ho mai fatto...
<Carlin0> !ppapurge
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppapurge'
<Carlin0> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<zap_> Carlin0, grazie ci provo
<zap_> Carlin0,   " sudo ppa-purge ppa: nilarimogard/webupd8 " ècorretto questo comando dopo aver installato ppa purge?
<doomed> salve uso ubuntu gnome 16.04.2 installazione pulita da ieri dando il classico comando da terminale per aggiornare i repositori mi trovo questo errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24413149/
<glpiana> doomed, metti su pastebin l'output di: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Mr_Pan> doomed, ti avverte solo che alcuni repository sono presenti 2 o piu volte
<doomed> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24413172/
<glpiana> doomed, scrivi: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xenial-partner.list
<doomed> glpiana fatto
<doomed> riaggiorno?
<glpiana> doomed, ora, sudo apt-get update
<doomed> glpiana ok e tornato normale
<doomed> che cosa era successo?
<glpiana> doomed, quello che ti ha scritto prima Mr_Pan
<doomed> glpiana e da cosa era dovuto
<glpiana> doomed, dal fatto che hai aggiunto i repository partner di xenial, già presenti nel sources.list di base
<doomed> glpiana capito grazie del supporto buona giornata
<doomed> a tutti
<mattew> buongiorno
<mattew> senta io sono gia 3/4 anni che ho a che fare con il sistema LInux e mi trovo benissimo
<mattew> unica cosa in questi anni non sono mai riuscito a trovare il modo per collegarmi a sky go
<glpiana> e credo non ci sia modo
<Mr_Pan> neanche un saluto
<xubu> ciao a tutti. non riesco più a vedere dischi o stampanti sulla porta usb di virtualbox. fatto fino alla nausea le guest addictions. qualche idea? grazie
<xubu> nessuno può darmi indicazioni?
<Mr_Pan> xubu ma se ti ho appena scritto ... hai letto  ?
<Mr_Pan> [13:25:17] <Mr_Pan> xubu, per vedere le connessioni usb oltre ad installare le guest devi controllare che il tuo utente sia nel gruppo vbox
<Mr_Pan> [13:25:53] <Mr_Pan> vboxusers
<Mr_Pan> [13:26:09] <Mr_Pan> xubu, sul forum era tutto scritto ... http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=609308
<glpiana> Mr_Pan, non hai scritto nulla :D
<Mr_Pan> boh ..
<Mr_Pan> glpiana, ora si legge?
<glpiana> ora sì
<Mr_Pan> boh non so cosa sia successo ...
<Mr_Pan> xubu, li trovi tutto
<xubu> grazie Mr_Pan ma ho già fatto il possibile. semmai mi manca una info: l'upgrade alla vers. 17.04 potrebbe aver modificato qualcosa? nel senso che prima funzionava...
<Mr_Pan> xubu, non so dirtelo mi dispiace ...
<Mr_Pan> xubu, rimuovi completamente virtualbox e reinstalla ... hai provato  ?  ovviamente salva i file della/e VM +
<xubu> Mr_Pan, sì lo avevo già fatto DOPO L'UPGRADE
<Mr_Pan> xubu, hai controllato che il tuo utente sia nel gruppo vboxusers  ?
<xubu> Mr_Pan, ok provo a reistallare, ma credo aver fatto le cosine per bene, per questo non capisco...
<Mr_Pan> xubu, hai controllato che il tuo utente sia nel gruppo vboxusers  ?
<Mr_Pan> xubu,  rispondi alla domanda per favore ...
<xubu> Mr_Pan, sì certo
<Mr_Pan> ok
<xubu> ultima cosa reinstallare. grazie ancora
<xubu> niente di niente. non va, non vede le usb nessun dispositivo usb connesso... emntre c'è una drive pen
<rayzen> ciao a tutti , volevo chiedervi a voi visto che mi sono fatto il pc nuovo con m2,rayzen quale versione di ubuntu mi consigliate ?
<Mr_Pan> rayzen, ram  ?
<Mr_Pan> se nuovo minimo 8 gb giusto  ?
<rayzen> ddr4 3200 16gb
<Mr_Pan> rayzen, non hai che l'imbarazzo della scelta ... supporta qualunque distro
<Mr_Pan> rayzen, si va di gusti personali ...  a me non piace kde ad esempio
<rayzen> ok grazie piu che il desktop e la versione che mi frega perchè per il desktop sono fedele a mate XD
<Mr_Pan> rayzen, se non hai mai provato ubuntu prima ti consiglio di scaricare diverse ISO e fare delle live cosi da poter provare differenti soluzioni (kubuntu, ubuntu, mate ecc ecc)
<Mr_Pan>  rayzen, 17.04
<rayzen> lo provata la 17.04 ma vorrei aspettare un po prima di installarla visto che non e proprio stabilissima
<Mr_Pan> rayzen, mi pare di capire che il supporto non e' ancora al 100% ottimizzato ma devo leggere con calma
<Mr_Pan> rayzen, e allora ... la 16.10 sicuramente non e' ottimizzata visto che e' stata rilasciata prima dell'uscita di ryzen
<Mr_Pan> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=619311
<rayzen> ? in che senso "mi pare di capire che il supporto non e' ancora al 100% ottimizzato "
<Mr_Pan> rayzen, che sia ubuntu sia i ryzen sono stati rilasciati da pochissimo tempo ... sicuramente ci saranno dei piccoli problemi che si risolveranno con degli aggiornamenti successivi ... e' fisiologico
<rayzen> sono d'accordo.
<rayzen> cmq grazie delle risposte
<rayzen> faro dei test per scegliere la versione
<rayzen> vado ciao
<annasdo> salve ragazzi, vorrei avere maggiori informazioni sul sistema operativo da installare sul mio pc. Ho un Sony Vaio con processore Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N470 1.83GHZ con RAM 1GB con sistema operativo 32 bit. Vorrei sapere se va meglio xubuntu o lubuntu.
<annasdo> grazie mille
<Mr_Pan> tutti fretta ... non danno il tempo di rispondere .........
<Mr_Pan> annasdo, eccoti ... con quel tipo di hw lubuntu e' l'unica via
<marcus_u> buonasera ,rieccomi ancora alle prese con il mio problema si audio frammentato ed accelerato sul mio vaio X11 che non riesco a risolvere nonostante il recente aiuto della chat e tentativi di quasi tutti i generi a questo punto penso ad un problema di drivers che non stanno funzionando come dovrebbero con Win basta scaricare un driver aggiornato o r
<marcus_u> einstallarlo ma qui come si fa?
<gigirock> marcus_u, c'e' anche la possibilita' che il driver per il tuo vaio x11 non esista ... se sony non lo sviluppa
<marcus_u> beh all'inizio dell'installazione funzionava.....
<marcus_u> ...l'audio
<marcus_u> poi e' successo qualcosa che non so
<marcus_u> grazie per l'interessamento :(
<David77> Buonpomeriggio a tutti! Ho un dubbio sul supporto sulla LTS della 14.04. Sapevo di 5 anni ma ho letto su un wiki una cosa diversa su Lubuntu e Xubuntu che pare siano solo 3 anni, e una contraddizione su Kubuntu e Edubuntu che da una parte dice 5 e da un'altra sembrano 3. Grazie. P.s. chiedo scusa ma oggi il wifi va e viene :(
<ryuujin> David77: non esiste niente di assoluto. non puoi stabilire un punto di riferimento assoluto. Il tempo e' relativo...
<David77> ryuujin: frase di Albert Einstein se non erro :-D ma quì parlo di *Ubuntu LTS e volevo sapere se lo sapevate. Parlo del "maintenance updates"
<David77> "Starting with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, both versions received five years support"
<fedrox> io uso gnome 3 con vero gusto: ho riscoperto la bellezza del desktop
<ryuujin> fedrox: dillo a gigirock
<ryuujin> David77: non so risponderti
<ryuujin> David77: puoi provare sul canale di supporto
<ryuujin> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<ryuujin> !lts
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lts'
<ryuujin> ok... SCUSATE! ero convito di essere su ubuntu-chat
<David77> ryuujin: ma sono sul canale di supporto
<ryuujin> si si.. lascia perdere, esaurimento totale
<David77> ryuujin: succede non ti preoccupare :)
<David77> Carlin0 tu ne sai qualcosa di più sulle LTS per Xubuntu e Lubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> David77, cosa vuoi sapere  ? ?
<Mr_Pan> David77, le lts hanno 5 anni di supporto contro i 9 mesi dei rilasci non lts
<David77> Mr_Pan: che tu sappia vale anche per Xubuntu e Lubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> David77, si io uso xubuntu lts su uno dei laptop
<David77> Mr_Pan:  quindi è errato il wiki?
<Mr_Pan> David77, ?
<David77> Mr_Pan: "All other flavours will be supported for 3 years" con il link a Edubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Mythbuntu, Ubuntu GNOME, Ubuntu Kylin, Ubuntu Studio e Xubuntu
<David77> Mr_Pan: magari come me pensavi che fosse 5 anni e invece sono 3?
<David77> Mr_Pan: è importante saperlo
<Mr_Pan> David77, mi sa che hai ragione tu .. 3 anni anche se sul chan ufficiale ubuntu mi hanno detto 5 ... boh...
<Mr_Pan> [17:54:59] <Mr_Pan> have Xubuntu LTS 5 years support  ?
<Mr_Pan> [17:55:03] <sim642> nacc, what?
<Mr_Pan> [17:55:11] <nacc> Mr_Pan: yes
<Mr_Pan> David77, Per tre anni c'è il supporto dei team di sviluppo delle varie derivate.
<Mr_Pan> Invece il supporto per la sicurezza, bugfix ecc. è garantito comunque per 5 anni come per Ubuntu vera e propria.
<David77> Mr_Pan: quindi come ho detto 2 wiki ufficiali sono errati?
<Mr_Pan> David77, non so che dirti
<Mr_Pan> David77, spostati su #ubuntu-it-chat per favore
<David77> ok
<hacker> fate schifo io sono un hacker
<gigirock> Ah beh n capisco l'equazione skifo hacker
<David77> Mr_Pan: "Per tre anni c'è il supporto dei team di sviluppo delle varie derivate" "Invece il supporto per la sicurezza, bugfix ecc. è garantito comunque per 5 anni come per Ubuntu vera e propria" scusami mi erano sfuggiti. In quale link di ubuntu.org c'è? La cosa mi fa molto piacere
<teox87> ciao a tutti
<teox87> ma come si fa partire il cd di installazione ubuntu 17?
<David77> teox87: bisogna far semplicemente partire il pc facendo il boot da cd/dvd
<dadoss> ciao a tutti
<dadoss> volevo sapere come poter mettere unity 8
<dadoss> su ubuntu 17.04
<cristian_c> dadoss: prima di tutto, hai cercato nella schermata di login?
<dadoss> cosa scusami?
<cristian_c> *la schermata di login*
<dadoss> continuo a non comprendere mi devi perdonare xD
<dadoss> all'accensione del pc dici?
<cristian_c> dadoss: hai peesente all'accensione o dopo un riavvio, quella schermata in cui esegui l'accesso utente, con unsername e password?
<dadoss> si ok , ho guardato ma non c'è nulla
<dadoss> questo
<dadoss> con la versione 16.04
<cristian_c> ?
<dadoss> con ubuntu 16 non compariva nulla , all'accensione
<cristian_c> dadoss: esattamente, cos'hai guardato?
<dadoss> mentre adesso con ubuntu 17 ,ho tolto la richiesta di password
<dadoss> se potevo entrare come altro utente
<dadoss> correggimi se sbaglio
<cristian_c> dadoss: quindi non passi per la schermata di login?
<dadoss> no adesso no
<dadoss> la posso rimettere e provare
<dadoss> però arrivato al login cosa dovrebbe esserci?
<cristian_c> dadoss: ti basta chiudere la sessione per rientrarci
<dadoss> ok allora chiudo la sessione , poi cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> dadoss: se non provi....
<dadoss> provo
<dadoss> :)
<dadoss> ho provato a fare come dicevi cristian , sono entrato con unity . ma  è instabile o sbaglio?
<dadoss> non viaggia molto bene
<dadoss> esplora risorse funziona male
<cristian_c> dadoss: ah, quindi ci sei riuscito?
<cristian_c> dadoss: non è maturo unity 8
<dadoss> sisi c'è lho fatta xD
<cristian_c> ed è stato ufficialmente dismesso il supporto poco più di una settimana fa
<cristian_c> scusa, ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> ed è stato ufficialmente dismesso lo avikuppo poco più di una settimana fa
<cristian_c> *lo sviluppo
<dadoss> fantastico , quindi non conviene usarlo
<cristian_c> non verrà più sviluppato da canonical, questo non vuol dire che non ci sia chi in modo indipendente ne prosegua lo sviluppo
<dadoss> io l ho appena scoperto
<cristian_c> per ora rimane presente nei repository
<dadoss> ma quindi i problemi tecnici , restano isoluti perchè non c'è supporto?
<dadoss> insoluti
<cristian_c> e quindi più o meno utilizzabile (ma non ti so dire, ma provato unity 8)
<dadoss> va bene , grazie mille . buona serata a tutti :)
<cristian_c> dadoss: se presente nei repository e preinstallato, ma non attivo di default, vuol dire che è stato ritenuto utilizzabile
<cristian_c> *mai
<fedrox> chromebook acer da 290 €: Ho messo ubuntuGnome con crouton e tutto va a meraviglia. Libreoffice si apre prima che sulla workstation. E' pssibile installarlo direttamente su SSD (32 GB)?
<cristian_c> fedrox: senza crouton?
<fedrox> Esatto: da chiavetta usb. Ho provato ma non mi parte dalla chiavetta al boot
<cristian_c> fedrox: capisci che usare ubuntu tramite crouton è molto diverso da un boot/installazione reale
<cristian_c> in realtà crouton è in un certo senso una virtualizzazione/emulazione
<cristian_c> che in realtà fa perno su android, per tutto ciò che serve al sistema, in profondità
<fedrox> christian_c: lo so ma sul web ci sono guide che però ne mio caso non hanno funzionato. Cmq mi stai dicendo che è molto meglio crouton perché sfrutta completamente l'hardware, giusto?
<cristian_c> fedrox: dopodiché, c'è da dire che il boot di un sistema diverso da chrome os sui chromebook, può essere abbastanza complicato, quanto lo sblocco di un cellulare android
<cristian_c> fedrox: perché in fondo crouton sfrutta android, e allo stesso tempo ti permette di usufruire del desktop e delle applicazioni linux
<cristian_c> anche se non è una vera esperienza ubuntu/linux
<cristian_c> fedrox: e poi, mi chiedo, che senso avrebbe installare un altro os su una macchina che è nata specificamente per funzionare al meglio con chrome os?
<fedrox> ho capito: meglio crouton. Cmq come esperienza è del tutto eccellente: tutto funziona a meraviglia, anche la trasmissione a video
<fedrox> al punto che lo lascio sempre su Gnome, lo chuido e lo riattivo. Come avessi Gnome di default.
<fedrox> cristian_c, torno tra poco
<cristian_c> fedrox: crouton ha il senso nella misura in cui ti manchino alcune applicazioni chiave su chrkme os
<fedrox> christian_c, ma praticamente ci faccio tutto: gimp funziona bene, inkscape lo stesso, libreoffice è velocissimo
<w3open> ho appena installato la 17.04 ma il wifi non funzona. qualche aiuto
<Quaglia74> Ciao. cercavo di aggiornare Linux Kernel, dopo aver inserito dei comandi nel terminale mi è comparso il simbolo stradale 'STOP' nella barra di lavoro in alto. Se cerco di fare aggiornamenti, come mi viene suggerito, mi dice 'pacchetti danneggiati'....
<Quaglia74> Il tipo di errore è :'Errore BrokenCount 0
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-20
<Mr_Pan> porc ...
<Mr_Pan> ho visto ora delle offerte per DevOps Linux ... 85,000/anno lordi
<Mr_Pan> porc... ho sbagliato tutto nella vita  :D
<Mr_Pan> opsss
<Mr_Pan> canale sbaglaito
<Carlin0> pure il canale lol
<luciofunk> ciao a tutti ,ho un problema con spotify,quando premo play mi fa sentire dieci secondi d canzone e poi si blocca,idee?
<luciofunk> lo fa da qualche giorno,prima no
<Carlin0> luciofunk, è un programma presente dei repo ufficiali o l'hai preso in giro ?
<luciofunk> no udo il lettore webplaye del sito proprio
<luciofunk> non ho installato nulla
<Carlin0> che sito ?
<luciofunk> spotify
<Carlin0> quindi non è dei repo ufficiali ubuntu
<luciofunk> credo di no
<Carlin0> dovresti rivolgerti dove lo hai preso
<luciofunk> fatto,ma nessuna risposta
<Carlin0> mi spiace ma qui si da supporto solo al software proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<luciofunk> ok,grazie lo stesso
<vito82> buongiorno da un po di tempo non mi compare piu ubuntu center cosa devo fare?
<vito82> io ho la versione 16 di ubuntu
<Carlin0> ubuntu center ?
<Carlin0> poi vito82 16.04 o 16.10 ?
<vito82> non si avvia piu e non lo trovo neanke come comando dal terminale
<vito82> ho 16.04
<Carlin0> vuoi dire software center ?
<vito82> si giusto
<Carlin0> vito82, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<vito82> quando avevo installato la mia versione di ubuntu lo avevo
<vito82> si ora sono sono su questo pc
<Carlin0> se scrivi sul terminale software-center
<vito82> cosa devo fare perchè sto impazzendo ho letto dei forum ma danno informazioni differenti
<Carlin0> non dice nulla ?
<vito82> no nulla mi compare solo questo
<Carlin0> metti in paste l'output
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vito82> ok
<vito82> cosa mi consigli di fare
<Carlin0> hai letto ?
<vito82> ok fatto
<xricky2001x> salve
<bob-barry> ciao. sono un debuttante assoluto. ho provato a installare l'ultima versione di teamviewer 12 su ubuntu 15.10 ma mi si è bloccato il software center: il messaggio di errore è "E: Il pacchetto teamviewer:i386 deve essere reinstallato, ma non è possibile trovarne un archivio"
<bob-barry> ho provato ad arrangiarmi con i consigli trovati in rete ma senza successo
<bob-barry> quando clicco sul Software center va in crash e non si apre e quando provo a scaricare un qualunque software la finestra si apre ma risulta vuota e tutto resta immobile
<Carlin0> bob-barry, la 15.10 è fuori supporto
<bob-barry> grazie Carlin0. io sarei anche pronto ad azzerare tutto, ma sono talmente principiante che non ne sono in grado...
<Carlin0> bob-barry, la 15.10 aveva 9 mesi di supporto e sono finiti a luglio 2016
<bob-barry> Carlin0, quindi non mi rimane che eliminare la 15.10 e caricare da zero una versione più recente...
<Carlin0> bob-barry, ti consiglio di installare una lts almeno ha 5 anni di supporto , le altre solo 9 mesi
<bob-barry> secondo te mi tocca formattare il disco? (tieni conto che non ho partizione con windows) non ho moltissimi file da salvare...
<bob-barry> ... e grazie per il consiglio sulla lts
<Carlin0> bob-barry, in fase di installazione devi sovrascrivere la partizione dove ora c'è ubuntu
<bob-barry> ok
<Carlin0> bob-barry, alle volte te lo propone anche in automatico
<Carlin0> per non fare danni e se hai dubbi puoi sempre venire qui da live cd
<vito82> ok ho capito quindi non c'è soluzione per installare sul mio ubuntu 16.04 di nuovo software center che peccato una distribuzione di linux che ha questa pecca :(
<Carlin0> se ce qualcuno ti segue e  ti aiuta
<Carlin0> vito82, so 2 ore che mi devi dare una risposta senza quella non si va avanti
<Carlin0> e tra un po stacco
<vito82> https://thepasteb.in/p/66hVzY7KVk5hW
<bob-barry> Carlin0, quindi faccio un download su una penna usb di una versione lts e installo. grazie mille
<Carlin0> bob-barry, se fai la chiavetta da win usa rufus
<vito82> questo è quello che mi compare quando provo a lanciare il comando da terminale non trova software center quando prima mi ricordo c'era
<Carlin0> vito82, prima cosa : perchè sei root ? seconda cosa ti ho dato un comando da scrivere
<bob-barry> Carlin0, ri grazie
<vito82> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hgEL3BzlpCv
<vito82> ops ecco cosa mi compare
<Carlin0> vito82, mi fai vedere cosa dice : lsb_release -a
<akis24> dalla 16.04 in poi non è preinstallato ormai  se proprio vuoi lo devi installare  come appare sul paste che hai postato
<vito82> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPj50Lr16iY
<akis24> vito82: hai il gestore di pacchetti " synaptic " che fa' le stesse cose e forse anche di piu'
<Carlin0> vito82, la 15.04 è fuori supporto
<vito82> quindi quindi nulla da fare
<Carlin0> devi aggiornare vito82 installare qualcosa di + nuovo
<Carlin0> vale anche per te il consiglio della lts
<vito82> oggi ho scaricato la nuova versione di ubuntu la 17.04 ora masterizzo la iso se prova a aggiornare la mia distro può essere una soluzione?
<Carlin0> vito82, si ma sappi che quella ha 9 mesi di supporto
<vito82> ok chiaro dove trovo la distro di cui parlavate prima la lts?
<Carlin0> vito82, la 16.04 è lts
<Carlin0> !download
<akis24> veloce ubot-it eh
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Carlin0> 'na scheggia
<vito82> grazie mille ;)
<vito82> ragazzi vi saluto buona serata a tutti e ancora grazie per le info a Carlin0
<maurog> Buongiorno, abbiamo un problema con FF. Ci apre alcune pagine ed altre no, qualcuno ha lo stesso problema?
<gigirock> maurog: quali sono le pagine si è quali quelle mi
<gigirock> *si
<maurog> le pagine sî sono quelle tipo il Corriere o la repubblica mentre quella no è un sito personale
<Carlin0> maurog, posta un link di sto sito
<maurog> maurokorangraf.ch
<maurog> ho dimenticato di scrivere che usiamo via cavo
<Carlin0> a me si apre
<Carlin0> che ubuntu usi maurog ?
<gigirock> È un sito svizzero
<Carlin0> anche lui è sfizzero
<maurog> Carlin0 uso 16.10
<maurog> ho fatto un test con wifi e funziona ma a casa ho ethernet
<Carlin0> ma con lo stesso pc maurog ?
<gigirock> maurog: ma il sito in questione è nella tua rete ?
<maurog> già, con lo stesso pc. sto impazzendo... ho fatto un paio di ricerche on-line e ho visto che potrebbe trattarsi di DNS ?
<gigirock> maurog: quasi sicuramente è un problema di conf del router a casa tua
<Carlin0> alle volte può essere anche un problema momentaneo della rete
<maurog> gigirock, credo tu abbia ragione
<Carlin0> maurog, se dallo stesso pc va col wifi il problema non è nel pc di certo
<maurog> Carlin0, sono giorni che non va.
<Carlin0> maurog, hai un ip fisso o dinamico ?
<Carlin0> dinamico
<maurog> bella domanda, come lo distinguo ?
<Carlin0> riavvii mai il router o lo lasci sempre acceso ?
<Carlin0> l'ho visto io mauro hai un ip dinamico
<Carlin0> rDNS: 147.145.195.178.dynamic.wline.res.cust.swisscom.ch
<maurog> il router è sempre acceso
<Carlin0> prova a riavviarlo maurog in modo che cambi ip
<Carlin0> alle volte può essere anche un problema momentaneo della rete
<Carlin0> devo scappare ciao
<maurog> ciao e grazie
<gigirock> maurog: se 6 ancora lì controlla la riga nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<maurog> lo so che ti sembrerà strano, ma ho difficoltà a seguirti. dove vado per verificare ?
<gigirock> Apri un terminale con ctrl alt t
<akis24> cat /etc/resolv.conf   →  nameserver 127.0.1.1
<akis24> e solo quello dovresti avere sul file null'altro
<maurog> Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<maurog> DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<gigirock> maurog: la voce nameserver che dice ?
<maurog> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<gigirock> Ok
<gigirock> Adesso se 6 in 1610 in alto a destra dovresti avere le due freccette che indicano la connessione ......
<gigirock> maurog: fai apparire il menù connessioni e poi scegli info
<gigirock> Anche li controlla il valore di DNS
<maurog> fatto
<gigirock> Che valore hai per DNS ?
<maurog> DNS 192.168.1.1 IP 192.168.1.113
<gigirock> maurog: dovresti andare nei parametri della connessione e inserire DNS 8.8.8.8
<maurog> per modificarlo scelgo sempre le freccette ?
<Torpedo_Smash> salve ragazzi, ho un programe con ubuntu make: quanto provo ad installare android studio con comando "umake android" dopo averlo scaricato mi da questo errore
<Torpedo_Smash> ERROR: The checksum of https://dl.google.com/dl/android/studio/ide-zips/2.3.1.0/android-studio-ide-162.3871768-linux.zip doesn't match. Corrupted download? Aborting.
<Torpedo_Smash> cosa posso fare oltre ad scaricarlo ed installarlo dal sito?
<gigirock> maurog: sì certo devi modificare la connessione attiva
<akis24> Torpedo_Smash: ti segnala che il file è corrotto non si puo' installare ecc non funzionerebbe
<maurog> scusami ma sto aiutando un amico, io normalmente lavoro in ambiente XP
<gigirock> Beh tanto tu n ti arrabbi maurog
<Torpedo_Smash> akis24: allora, avevo capito bene da me. Consigli di scaricare dal sito ed installare seguendo la sua guida e pace o c'è qualcos'altro che potrei fare?
<maurog> modifica connessioni ?? DNS aggiuntivi ??
<akis24> Torpedo_Smash: siamo nel canale di supporto a ubuntu non a programmi ecc comunque non puoi usare quel file cercalo altrove se ti serve
<gigirock> Si bravo maurog
<Torpedo_Smash> akis24: ho chiesto perché si tratta di ubuntu make, comunque ok
<maurog> modifica connessioni, DNS aggiuntivi e inserisco 8.8.8.8 ?
<maurog> Vi ringrazio, mi chiamano vado a cena... tentero piu tardi...
<giada60> salve bisogna registrarsi
<cristian_c> giada60: dove?
<cristian_c> perfetto
<giada60> Grazie
<cristian_c> giada60: ?
<frapox> ciao ragazzi
<frapox> se qualcuno avesse tempo, ho postato qua: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=620485
<frapox> la mia domanda
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | frapox
<ubot-it> frapox: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<frapox> cristian_c, ho messo il ink sotto dai
<frapox> :)
<cristian_c> frapox: forse non ti è chiaro
<cristian_c> come ci si pone in canale di supporto
<cristian_c> in merito non si chiede se qualcuno sa, si pone la domanda, descrivendola dettagliataments in canale
<cristian_c> frapox: non è una buca delle lettere ;)
<frapox> cristian_c, siccome la domanda è scritta lì, ho postato il link...
<cristian_c> e allora che chiedi a fare qui? ;)
<cristian_c> scrivi lì, non qui
<frapox> cristian_c, magari c'è qualcuno che è sintonizzato e mi sa rispondere, no?
<cristian_c> frapox: infatti non hai posto alcuna domanda qui
<cristian_c> a cui qualcuno possa rispondere
<frapox> non riesco a far funzionare bumblebee
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'graficaibrida'
<cristian_c> frapox: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<frapox> ho già guardato le wiki
<cristian_c> o schede grafiche, nel tuo caso
<cristian_c> versione di ubuntu utilizzata, supporto uefi o meno
<frapox> cpu intel i7 3630, GPU: intel + nvidia GK107M [GeForce GT 650M]
<cristian_c> vecchiotta
<cristian_c> la gpu
<frapox> ubuntu 17.04
<frapox> cristian_c, su debian funziona perfettamente e al primo colpo
<frapox> non credo che c'entri che sia vecchia
<cristian_c> frapox: e quindi?
<frapox> e quindi cosa?
<cristian_c> beh, che driver usi? Debian è un po' generico
<frapox> debian strech
<frapox> driver nvidia-375
<cristian_c> quindi quasi gli ultimi
<frapox> il driver funziona perché senza bumblebee
<frapox> si avvia
<frapox> con bumblebee... non parte GDM
<cristian_c> ah, ubuntu gnome
<frapox> sì
<cristian_c> frapox: e hai provato prima con nvidia prime?
<lukekul90> mi dai l'output di    cat /etc/gdm3/daemon.conf   ???
<lukekul90> scusate se mi intrometto
<frapox> cristian_c, si provato
<frapox> lukekul90, adesso son su debian, provo a vedere se riesco a recuperarlo
<cristian_c> stesso problema con gdm?
<cristian_c> frapox: e fino a qualche giorno fa, che ubuntu usavi?
<cristian_c> frapox: i problemi sono nati con bumblebee o prima?
<frapox> cristian_c, ho messo ubuntu 17.04 vicino a debian per provarlo, prima non avevo ubuntu installato... il problema è nato con bumblebee, con solo nvidia-prima mi sembra che fosse uguale (adesso non ricordo, ho fatto una marea di prove)
<frapox> lukekul90, adesso che sono su Debian quel file non c'è, dovrei provare a riavvare dopo su Ubuntu e mandartelo...
<lukekul90> frapox ora ti spiego a cosa sto pensando
<frapox> vicino = in una partizione vicina sul disco interno
<frapox> si lukekul90
<lukekul90> dalle ultime 2 versioni di gnome GDM gira con Wayland
<frapox> mmm
<lukekul90> in quel file c'è una stringa da decommentare per farlo girare con xorg
<lukekul90> magari è questo il problema
<frapox> mm però mi sa che non c'è wayland nella mia installazione! Ho guardato
<frapox> ps aux | grep wayland, non mi da niente
<lukekul90> e   apt list --installed | grep wayland   ???
<frapox> eh dopo guardo lukekul90
<frapox> intanto: https://pastebin.com/DYQ2eTXH
<frapox> non so se questo può servire
<cristian_c> frapox: 'il problema è nato con bumblebee' <- se faceva lo stesso con 'prime', non è nato con bumblebee
<frapox> lukekul90, https://pastebin.com/tkFDgBPy
<frapox> cristian_c, mi sa che prime e bumblebee me li ha installati assieme
<cristian_c> frapox: ne dubito, visto che sono concorrenti
<cristian_c> riguardo il discorso di wayland, non ho provato gnome, ma hai provato a greppare xorg nei peocessi?
<frapox> non ne sono sicuro, comunque  ho provato sia nvidia-prime che bumblebee ... forse mi confondo con primus
<frapox> si ho provato cristian_c ...
<cristian_c> primus non è la stessa cosa
<frapox> si ma comunque rimane il fatto che con Debian bumblebee mi funziona perfettamente e senza fare un cazzo, con ubuntu gnome non va.... perché? Hai provato a dare un'occhiata ai log che ho incollato prima? cristian_c
<cristian_c> frapox: bumblebee non è sempre ben mplementato, sopratutto è un peogetto indipendente
<lukekul90> sarà che sono entrato nel canale a discussione iniziata ma non mi sono chiare un paio di cose... frapox tu hai un pc con doppia scheda video su cui hai installato UbuntuGnome e Debian(suppongo anche con GNOME)... la prima cosa che mi viene da chiedere è... che versioni di gnome hai sulle due distro?
<cristian_c> non supportato da nvidia, al contrario di prime
<cristian_c> su ubuntu gnome è diversificato
<frapox> vabbè
<cristian_c> prendono pezzi da varie versioni di gnome
<lukekul90> dammi la versione di gdm
<frapox> lukekul90, si Ubuntu gnome 17.04 e Debian 9 con Gnome
<frapox> intallati sullo stesso portatile dual grafica
<frapox> su Debian (dove sono ora) : GDM 3.22.1
<cristian_c> frapox: da quale os hai mandato il primo paste?
<frapox> lukekul90, su Ubuntu GDM 3.24.0-0ubuntu2
<lukekul90> mentre su debian a 3.22
<frapox> cristian_c, l'os da cui ho mandato è debian ma il log l'ho preso dal boot di Ubuntu ovviamente
<frapox> lukekul90,  3.22.1 per la precisione
<cristian_c> frapox: cioè hai dato systemctl status in ubuntu, per gdm?
<frapox> cristian_c, sì
<cristian_c> e non compare la schermata di login, ma solo il login testuale?
<frapox> quello grafico no, cambiando console esce il login txt
<frapox> dopo circa 1 minuto di schermo "traballante"
<cristian_c> e dopodiché riesci ad accedere alla shell di gnome?
<frapox> (credo che gdm tenti di avviare Xorg più volte)
<frapox> devo spengere gdm e riavviarlo
<lukekul90> ho appena scoperto che su Ubuntu il file che ti chiedevo si chiama /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<frapox> poi quando lo riavvio, mi fa accedere
<frapox> però utilizza la GPU discreta, alla facciazza di bumblebee
<frapox> lukekul90,  :O adesso guardo
<cristian_c> ho visto xorg.log, escono messaggi multipli disconnected relativi al monitor, con nvidia
<cristian_c> e vari unload odule libinput per il login
<lukekul90> decommenta la stringa #WaylandEnable=false e prova
<lukekul90> altrimenti è un problema della nuova versione di gdm e dovresti cercare su bugzilla di gnome
<frapox> ok trovato lukekul90
<frapox> allora deccomento e lascio su false?
<cristian_c> The experimental wayland session is included but is not the default. If your computer supports open source graphics drivers and you would like to try Wayland, log out, choose GNOME on Wayland from the gear menu below the password entry, and log back in.
<cristian_c> da https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME
<frapox> "GNOME on Wayland" io non ce l'ho
<frapox> come sessione
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> frapox: puoi, eventualmente, fra poco, mandare: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit ?
<frapox> ok
<frapox> provo a fare un riavvio
<lukekul90> a mio avviso dovresti cmq decommentare quella stringa... perchè il fatto che la sessione è inclusa e non è di default non implica che da GNOME 3.20 gdm vada con Wayland
<lukekul90> male non fa
<lukekul90> poi è normale che se hai dei driver proprietari non ti esce GNOME on Wayland
<frapox> ok
<lukekul90> e se quella stringa è commentata in quel file avvalora quello che dico
<frapox> ho decommentato e ora provo a riavviare su ubuntu
<lukekul90> anche se mi sembra strano che lo faccia su ubuntu e non su debian
<frapox> e pure a me!
<lukekul90> vai... tentar non nuoce
<frapox> :) a dopo
<AndChat129456> Ciao a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ciao AndChat129456
<Guest63041> salve a tutti sto installando ubuntu su mac ma l'installazione si blocca sulla risoluzione video allora ho deciso di provare ad installare lubuntu che dite? va bene? grazie a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-21
<EliasBran> Salve ragazzi,ho installato Ubuntu 16.04 ma non riesco a installare i driver video con supporto OpenCL,ho una ATI HD 7790 e volevo sapere quale versione di Ubuntu la sopporta al 100%
<Fabriguitar> Ciao a tutti. Spesso eseguo da terminale il comando "$ pdf2pdf filesorgente.pdf filedestinazione.pdf". Mi interesserebbe fare un eseguibile in modo che, da Nautilus, se clicco tastodx sul pdf sorgente, possa eseguire pdf2pdf già da lì.
<Fabriguitar> Si può fare facilmente? Conoscete un tutorial, o mi date qualche parola chiave per cercare online il metodo?
<Fabriguitar> Grazie
<gigirock> Fabriguitar, ma tu hai unity ?
<Fabriguitar> ciao gigirock, sì
<gigirock> Fabriguitar, aspe
<Fabriguitar> ho ubuntu 16.04
<gigirock> Fabriguitar, vedi il msg che ti mando
<gigirock> e' per fedora ma le teorie sono quelle.-..
<gigirock> Fabriguitar, devi cercare in rete nautilus-action
<gigirock> !info nautilus-action
<ubot-it> Package nautilus-action does not exist in xenial
<Fabriguitar> ok ottimo gigirock, grazie!
<gigirock> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/ScriptNautilus Fabriguitar parti da qui che trovi tutto
<Fabriguitar> (y)
<Fabriguitar> Ciao a tutti, grazie ancora a gigirock :)
<th34lch3m1st> ciao, che differenze ci sono fra la 16.04 e la 16.04.2?
<th34lch3m1st> ho un portate con la 16.04, installato da poco, non l'ho ancora personalizzato. Se installo la 16.04.2 faccio un passo superfluo o ci potrebbero essere dei benefici?
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, se hai la 16.04 coi normali aggiornamenti diventa 16.04.2 e poi 3 e così via
<Carlin0> cazzarola che fretta
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, se hai la 16.04 coi normali aggiornamenti diventa 16.04.2 e poi 3 e così via
<th34lch3m1st> Carlino0 quindi lascio tutto com'è
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, tu fai gli aggiornamenti ?
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 ovvio
<Mr_Pan> th34lch3m1st, io sono per fare sempre gli aggiornamenti ..
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, se scrivi nel terminale lsb_release -a cosa risponde
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 aspetta, tu dici update or upgrade?
<Mr_Pan> th34lch3m1st, a me ad esempio l'ultimo aggiornamento ha risolto il problema dei tasti della luminosita che non funzionavano
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, vedi cosa risponde quel comando
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, lsb_release -a
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 un secondo lo accendo
<th34lch3m1st> Carlino0 dice: no LSB module are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu. Description: Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS. Release: 16.04. Codename: xenial.
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 quindi si è aggiornato...
<Mr_Pan> gia'
<th34lch3m1st> goid
<th34lch3m1st> good
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, appunto basta aggiornare
<th34lch3m1st> grazie per le info. buona giornata a tutti.
<andrew_> Ciao
<andrew_> Sono nuovo in ubuntu/linux
<andrew_> Qualcuno sa come disabilitare il bluetooth permanentemente?
<andrew_> Si accende da solo ad ogni riavvio
<andrew_> C'è qualcuno?
<andrew_> andrew_, ce qualcuno?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<andrew_> Tanto per cominciare, come faccio a mettere il canale ubuntu it nei favoriti di modo che acceda automaticamente all'avvio di hexchat?
<andrew_> (chiediamo c'è qualcuno perchè pare brutto entrare e domandare senza neanche salutare)
<andrew_> Inoltre, quando switcho da ubuntu a windows 10 mi si sballa l'ora. Ho provato con dei comandi a settare ubuntu in local time ma il problema persiste. Qualche idea?
<andrew_> Ho seguito delle guide trovate su google per cui non so cosa ho fatto e se ha funzionato come doveva
<Mr_Pan> andrew_, hexchat apri il server freenode e seleyiona la casella connetti automaticamente
<Mr_Pan> andrew_, che significa sballa l'orario  ?
<Mr_Pan> !ntp
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ntp'
<Mr_Pan> !ntp-server
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ntp-server'
<Mr_Pan> andrew_, installa ntp e configuralo
<Mr_Pan> andrew_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/SincronizzazioneTempoNtp
<Mr_Pan> che poi e' la stessa cosa con windows ...
<andrew_> Mr_Pan: che quando passo da ubuntu a windows poi windows ha orario sballato di qualche ora
<Mr_Pan> andrew_, seguire delle guide a caso non e' mai utile
<andrew_> Mr_Pan: ho provato con un comando a settare ubuntu in local time ma non ha funzionato
<Mr_Pan> andrew_, e che ci entra linux con orario sballato di windows  ?  hai la batteria tampone scaricA ?
<andrew_> Mr_Pan: eh lo so, ma del resto non posso nemmeno tenermi il problema
<Mr_Pan> andrew_, puoi sistemare ntpp anche su windows
<skela> ciao, qualcuno mi puo aiutare con thunderbird con enigmail? non riesco a decrifrare le mail criptate con gpg
<andrew_> Mr_Pan: no la batteria è nuova, cosi come il laptop
<Mr_Pan> skela, devi decifrare  delle email ricevute ?
<andrew_> Mr_Pan: a quanto pare è un problema comune, ma seguendo una delle guide non si è risolto
<Mr_Pan> skela, devi avere la chiave pubblica di chi ti ha scritto
<skela> Mr_Pan, yes. da terminale riesco a decifrarle, da enigmail no
<Mr_Pan> andrew_, un problema comune di chi  ? che guide ?
<Mr_Pan> skela, hai inserito la tua chiave gpg in enigmail  ?
<skela> ce lho, credo però che la mia chiave sia solo pubblica e non abbia la privata, ma solo la password, è possibile?
<Mr_Pan> skela, se lo fa da console allora e' solo un problema di configurayione di enigmail
<andrew_> Mr_Pan: ho scritto dual boot time problem ubuntu e ci sono un sacco di discussioni
<skela> Mr_Pan, da gpa vedo che quella chiave ha solo la pubblica, come genero la privata di una mia chiave pubblica?
<andrew_> Mr_Pan: il problema è che essendo assolutamente nuovo con linux non ci capisco niente
<andrew_> Mr_Pan: ho installato l'altro ieri
<Mr_Pan> andrew_, non usando windows dal 2005 non posso aiutarti e non e' questo il canale giusto
<andrew_> Mr_Pan: ho capito. mi arrangerò
<Mr_Pan> skela, e' il contrario ... altrimenti chiunque dalla tua chiave pubblica che va in giro potrebbe generarsi la chiav privata
<Mr_Pan> skela, ti consiglio di ricominciare da capo ... creando una nuova chiave
<Mr_Pan> skela, e ti sistemi per benino chiave pubblica   chiave private ed eventuale chiave di revoke
<skela> Mr_Pan, ho proprio il messaggio "the key has only a public part"
<skela> leggo questo
<Mr_Pan> skela, cancella e ricomincia
<Mr_Pan> skela, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GnuPg
<skela> thx
<Raffaele66> Ciao
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-22
<dadoss> ciao a tutti , ho ubuntu 17.04
<dadoss> ieri ho installato brasero
<dadoss> per fare un cd , e quando ho cliccato sul tasto monta disco
<dadoss> si è completamente bloccato il pc
<dadoss> l ho rifatto oggi , stessa cosa.
<dadoss> come mai?
<Carlin0> dadoss, prova xfburn
<dadoss> devo installarlo?
<dadoss> sto installando
<dadoss> fallisce la masterizzazione
<dadoss> ma non si blocca
<Carlin0> dadoss, cd r o rw ?
<dadoss> dvd+r
<dadoss> da 4.7 GB
<Carlin0> pc nuovo ?
<dadoss> no il pc ha un po di anni
<Carlin0> probabile che il masterizzatore sia sporco
<dadoss> mmh...
<dadoss> recentemente ho masterizzato due dvd ,  in entrambi ho mezzo ubuntu
<dadoss> versione 32 bit e versione 64
<Carlin0> brasero da spesso problemi ma xfburn mai sentito
<dadoss> ah ok...
<dadoss> è anche vero che ho usato l'applicazione di sistema , monta disco
<Carlin0> puoi provare anche k3b se credi
<dadoss> vediamo...in alternativa
<Carlin0> ma non credo che ti risolva il problema
<dadoss> devo smontare il masterizzatore e pulirlo?
<dadoss> apparte che appena metto il dvd nel masterizzatore , il primo avviso che appare è il seguente
<dadoss> impossibile montare il dvd , la posizione è già montata
<Stesagantrand> Salve, ho un problema con ubuntu, non riesco ad entrare nel pc perché ubuntu mi dice che ho un problema
<andy565> GRUB è scomparso dal dual boot (UEFI), come fare per reinstallarlo correttamente dalla LIVE USB?
<filipp75> ciao a tutti volevo chiedere aiuto se possibile... ho appena installato sul mio pc acer aspire v5 - 131 ubuntu mate 16.04.2 ltr; l'ho prima provato in live e funzionava tutto quindi installo seguendo la procedura giudata al termine dell'installazione mi chiede di riavviare do ok; al riavvio non si avvia ubuntu ma esce schermo nero con scritto : BRO
<filipp75> ADCOM unDI pxe-2,1 V15.0.11 --- scritte copyright e sotto PXE - MOf: exiting braodcom PXE  >>> no bootable device - insert boot disk and press any key
<filipp75> qualcuno sa cosa può esser successo? grazie a tutti
<Carlin0> filipp75, ma si avvia ubuntu ?
<filipp75> no :(
<filipp75> questo è il problema
<Stesagantrand> Anche io ho problemi di questo genere
<Carlin0> che cpu ha questo pc ? quanta ram ? e che scheda video ?
<filipp75> intel inside
<Carlin0> il modello esatto filipp75 , intel è solo una marca
<Carlin0> come dire : ho una fiat
<filipp75> si lo so solo che adesso non riesco ad utilizzare il pc per vedere e stavo cercando in internet
<Stesagantrand> Io a come ho capito dovrei fare una sorta di ripristino ma non so da dove iniziare
<Stesagantrand> Mi si apre un grub con delle voci :
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<filipp75> no purtroppo nessun grub
<Stesagantrand> Ubuntu, opzioni avanzate per ubuntu, memory test
<Stesagantrand> Non ho cd ho il notebook
<Carlin0> Stesagantrand, ripristino di cosa ? chi te lo ha detto ?
<Stesagantrand> Un mio amico, ma non mi sono affidata a lui e sono qui
<filipp75> cpu celeron 1017 1,6 ghz @carlin0
<Carlin0> ecco Stesagantrand magari se esponi il tuo problema se qualcuno sa ti aiuta
<filipp75> credo non ne sono sicuro mi spiace
<filipp75> @@ubot-it il tuo commento era per me?
<Carlin0> filipp75, cosa hai usaot per installare ? dvd chiavetta ?
<Carlin0> usato*
<filipp75> chiavetta USB
<Carlin0> con cosa l'hai preparata filipp75 ?
<filipp75> il mio pc non ha lettore dvd/cd
<Carlin0> che programma ...
<filipp75> con ubuntu 16.04
<filipp75> preparatore per dischi
<Carlin0> filipp75, l'hai preparata da ubuntu ?
<filipp75> si esatto
<Stesagantrand> Hai ragione, praticamente non so come spiegarlo, accendendo il pc mi è comparsa una pagina con il titolo "GNU GRUB versione 2.02 beta2-36ubuntu3.2  con delle voci con scritto "ubuntu, opzioni avanzate per ubuntu, memory test (memtest86+) e memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)
<Stesagantrand> E di sotto mi dice o di modificare i comandi o di andare alla riga di comando
<Carlin0> filipp75, la cosa ha tutta l'aria di una installazione finita male sarebbe bene controllare il md5sum della iso
<Carlin0> !md5
<Carlin0> Stesagantrand, ma se lo lasci fare dovrebbe avviarsi da solo dopo alcuni secondi
<filipp75> l'ho fatto prima di flashare la chiavetta .... e combaciava! adesso ho provato ad accendere il pc con la chiavetta usb e riparte o la versione live o installazione.. ma ho già reinstallato 2 volte
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Carlin0> filipp75, controlla la iso
<Carlin0> ah l'hai fatto ... scusa
<Stesagantrand> Non si avvia, se premo Ubuntu mi dice /dev/sda1 contains a file system with errors, check forced
<Stesagantrand> Requires a manual fsck
<Carlin0> Stesagantrand, prova con opzioni avanzate e poi scegli la 2° voce
<filipp75> adesso riproverò a ricontrollare!!
<Carlin0> recovery o ripristino
<Carlin0> filipp75, hai un pc con windows ?
<Stesagantrand> Recovery mode
<Carlin0> ecco avvia quella Stesagantrand
<Carlin0> dovrebbe apparire un menù con diverse voci tipo ripara pacchetti e cose simili
<Stesagantrand> Dopo un po mi dice "busybox v1.22.1 (ubuntu 1:1 .22.0-15ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash) enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<Stesagantrand> Non appare nessun menù
<Carlin0> non ci arriva , è danneggiato
<Stesagantrand> Ecco immagginavo :-(
<Stesagantrand> Devo scrivere qualcosa? Mi dice (initramfs)
<Carlin0> Stesagantrand, che ubuntu è ?
<Ferdinando> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Ferdinando> avrei bisogno di qualcuno che mi aiuti
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Stesagantrand> Non ricordo me l'ha installato un mio amico non compare ?
<Carlin0> Stesagantrand, chiedi al tuo amico
<Ferdinando> ho da poco installato la 16.04 lts vorrei sapere avendo un dual core processor da 2,70 ghz e 1 gb di scheda video e 4 gb di ram ubuntu sia stabile e veloce
<Ferdinando> sapete come limitare il traffico dati del cellulare su ubuntu?
<filipp75> no al momento no... c'erà windows su quello che ho appena installato ubuntu-mate @carlin0
<Ferdinando> per quanto riguarda la stabilita e velocita?
<Ferdinando> poiche uso ubuntu per internet e posta elettronica
<Carlin0> la domanda qual'è Ferdinando ?
<Mr_Pan> ..
<Ferdinando> carlino la domanda è nelle specifiche del mio pc scritte poco fa ubuntu è stabile veloce e sfrutta bene l'archittettura del x64?
<Ferdinando> comprensivo di dispositivi connessi
<Carlin0> l'architettura la sfrutta Ferdinando , per quanto riguarda i dispositivi connessi ognuno fa storia a se
<Ferdinando> come sicurezza tipo firewall o virus posso stare tranquillo?
<Mr_Pan> naaaaaaa
<Ferdinando> perche pan?
<Carlin0> Ferdinando, sei dietro a un router ?
<Ferdinando> no
<Ferdinando> carlino
<filipp75> @carlin0 ho riverificato il sha256sum ed è identico
<Ferdinando> sto da hotspot tramite cellulare mio
<Ferdinando> carlino
<Mr_Pan> Ferdinando, finestra sbagliata
<Mr_Pan> non era per te
<Ferdinando> tranquillo pan
<Mr_Pan> Ferdinando, sei connesso via cellulare  ?
<Ferdinando> si
<Carlin0> il firewall di ubuntu di default è tutto aperto se vuoi chiuderlo devi configurarlo
<Ferdinando> come debbo farlo carlino
<Carlin0> non è cosa semplice
<Carlin0> !firewall
<Ferdinando> !firewall
<Ferdinando> capisco
<Carlin0> è lento il bot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall | IpTables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables | GUI per iptables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firestarter
<Carlin0> ecco le guide
<Ferdinando> a proposito carlino il firestarter lo scarico tramite terminale?
<Mr_Pan> Ferdinando, come preferisci terminale o synaptic/software center
<Ferdinando> ok grazie
<Ferdinando> siccome oramai ne avevo abbastanza di windows quindi da oggi divento un linuxiano ubuntu
<Carlin0> leggi la guida ce scritto
<Ferdinando> grz carlino
<Ferdinando> grazie dell aiuto ragazzi a presto
<Stesagantrand> Ho chiesto sto aspettando risposta
<filipp75> http://i63.tinypic.com/2d9tvs.png
<filipp75> questa è la situazione attuale però sto usando il live di ubuntu mate
<Carlin0> filipp75, se provi a reinstallare ti chiede di sovrascrivere ?
<filipp75> si esatto
<filipp75> di reinstallare ubuntu-mate
<Carlin0> digli di no
<Carlin0> poi quando arrivi al partizionamento scegli altro o manuale in basso
<filipp75> ho già reinstallato scegliendo l
<Carlin0> e gli ri assegni la stessa partizione ma formattandola
<filipp75> scusa ho sbagliato ok adesso riprovo!
<Carlin0> perchè se non formatta è probabile che l'errore resti
<filipp75> mi dice Smantora le partizioni in uso?
<filipp75> il programma d'installazione ha rilevato che i seguenti dichi presentano delle partizioni montate /dev/sdb
<filipp75> do si o no @cariln0
<filipp75> ?
<Mr_Pan> filipp75, si smontale
<filipp75> ok grazie
<filipp75> adesso ho 4 opzioni: 1 elimina ubuntu e reinstalla 2 intslla ubuntu a fianco di ubuntu 3. cancella disco e installa ubuntu 4 altro
<Carlin0> elimina e reinstalla
<Carlin0> oppure no
<Carlin0> filipp75, vai su altro
<filipp75> ok
<filipp75> mi da varie partizioni e sono: /dev/sdb1 ext 4 318 gb ubuntu 16.04.2 lts e
<Carlin0> filipp75, ma quanti dischi ha sto pc ?
<filipp75> 1 da 320 gb
<filipp75> mi chiede device per l'installazione del boot loader
<filipp75> ?
<Carlin0> filipp75, calma
<Carlin0> filipp75, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> filipp75, metti l'output in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Stesagantrand> Ho sbagliato non è ubuntu ma lubuntu
<Mr_Pan> Stesagantrand, puoi dirmi cosa ti serve
<Stesagantrand> CarlinO lo sa avevo scritto prima
<Mr_Pan> Stesagantrand, allora ho aspetti che ti risponde o mi dici e vedo se posso darti una mano
<filipp75> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24433407/
<filipp75> ecco @carlin0
<Carlin0> Stesagantrand, devi fare un ripristino se non hai dvd lo fai con chiavetta , è uguale
<Stesagantrand> Si, posso spiegarlo anche a te, praticamente non riesco ad entrare nel mio pc perché mi dice che ce un errore
<Mr_Pan> Stesagantrand, ti ha risposto Carlin0 ...
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<Stesagantrand> @carlinO ma per forza con la chiavetta?
<Stesagantrand> Senza non posso?
<Mr_Pan> Stesagantrand, dvd/cd o usb
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<Mr_Pan> Stesagantrand, come vorresti farlo  ?
<Stesagantrand> pensavo di poterlo fare anche senza
<Stesagantrand> Col pc stesso
<Carlin0> filipp75, hai uno strano disco da 2 gb ... che non sembra la chiavetta usb
<Mr_Pan> Stesagantrand, non puoi
<filipp75> quindi che posso fare?
<Carlin0> filipp75, assegna la partizione sdb1 come / e falla formattare ext4
<Stesagantrand> Ok grazie lo stesso allora :-) lo farò fare al mio amico che mi ha installato lubuntu nel mio pc
<Mr_Pan> Stesagantrand, ok ciao
<filipp75> anche se è già cosi? @carlin0
<Carlin0> filipp75, lui cosa propone per il boot loader ?
<filipp75> @carlin0 /dev/sdb
<Carlin0> prova a metterlo su /dev/sda
<filipp75> mi dice che /dev/sda Kingston data traveler 2.0?
<filipp75> è la chiavetta o sbaglio?
<Carlin0> filipp75, è una chiavetta usb ?
<filipp75> si
<Carlin0> ma è quella da cui installi ?
<filipp75> si
<filipp75> esatto
<Carlin0> è molto strano che te la metta come primo disco
<Carlin0> cmq se è così lascialo su /dev/sdb
<filipp75> quindi non faccio " assegna la partizione sdb1 come / e falla formattare ext4  " ?
<Carlin0> si si
<Carlin0> assegna sdb1
<filipp75> e la formatto giusto?
<Carlin0> e poi il boot loader su sdb
<Carlin0> certo formatta
<filipp75> adesso me la messa come prima
<Carlin0> cosa ?
<filipp75> no niente scusa ho sbagliato
<filipp75> procedo con installa?
<Carlin0> si proviamo
<filipp75> con device selezionata /dev/sdb ?
<filipp75> ok
<Carlin0> anche se è strana la cosa che ti metta come primo disco la chiavetta
<filipp75> vado speriamo bene
<filipp75> quando accendo il pc se premo F12 per il boot option mi da come opzione solo  network -- ... e non anche usb o hdd non è strano?
<Carlin0> filipp75, li devi guardare il bios
<Carlin0> quelle cose cambiano da pc a pc
<filipp75> no nel bios mi da tutte le opzioni
<filipp75> usb - hdd - etc
<Carlin0> nella priorità di boot hai messo prime usb del hd immagino
<Carlin0> forse è per quello che te lo vede come primo disco
<filipp75> si ho messo primo la chavetta
<filipp75> niente stesso errore di prima :( non si avvia ubuntu-mate
<Carlin0> cosa dice ?
<filipp75> no bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key
<filipp75> boradcom UNDI PXE- 2-1 v15.0.11
<Carlin0> e se entr nel bios cosa ce come primo dev di boot ?
<Carlin0> metti primo il disco
<filipp75> adesso provo
<Carlin0> non trova il boot
<Carlin0> non è un errore di installazione
<filipp75> primo c'è HDD0:
<filipp75> poi USB HDD:
<filipp75> USB CDROM
<Carlin0> ma era già così ?
<filipp75> si si
<filipp75> era già cosi
<Carlin0> e come faceva a  bootare la chiavetta allora ?
<filipp75> avevo già provato prima a cambiare l'ordine per vedere se si avviava ubuntu
<filipp75> perchè non parte il boot dell' hard disk
<filipp75> questo è il problema
<Carlin0> ma l'ha sempre fatto o è una cosa nuova ?
<filipp75> no da quando ho installato ubuntu mate
<filipp75> però altra cosa strana è che su main mi dice che ho totale memoria 2048 md quando dovrebbero essere 320 GB
<filipp75> da quando l'ho installato la prima volta
<Carlin0> md ?
<filipp75> cioè?
<Carlin0> filipp75> però altra cosa strana è che su main mi dice che ho totale memoria 2048 md
<filipp75> ah scusa megabyte
<filipp75> MB
<filipp75> e su information HDD model Name : none
<Carlin0> l'hard disk è scollegato o non lo vede o è andato a escort
<filipp75> mmm mi sembra un grosso problema o sbaglio?
<Carlin0> filipp75, il problema qui è di hardware non di ubuntu
<filipp75> ma stamattina che c'era windows funzionava
<Carlin0> ma il bios non vede il disco , non lo so cosa sia successo da stamane ad adesso
<filipp75> ho installa ubuntu-mate 3 volte con quest'ultima perchè non si avviava... :(
<Carlin0> beh almeno ora sai il perchè
<filipp75> si ma dovè sparito sto hard disk
<Mr_Pan> filipp75, controlla se è collegato altrimenti è andato ......
<Carlin0> 15:45:38<Carlin0> filipp75, il problema qui è di hardware non di ubuntu
<Carlin0> porta il pc in assistenza
<filipp75> come si fa a controllare ? che poi se riavvio in live ubuntu vede l'hard disk è questo che non capisco
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dbale> exit
<dbale> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa spiegarmi la differenza tra GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT e GRUB_TIMEOUT in /etc/default/grub
<dbale> ?
<Carlin0> hidden = nascosto
<dbale> quindi? ...
<dbale> è il tempo per cui...?
<Carlin0> che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<dbale> uso ubuntu-mate 16.10
<Carlin0> ma quella voce è commentata o sbaglio ?
<dbale> mi misi a giocare un po' con questi parametri e oggi mi accorgo che non vedo più il grub all'avvio.
<Carlin0> dbale, hai solo ubuntu nel pc o hai altr sistemi operativi ?
<dbale> si è impostata a 0 e commentata  [#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0]
<dbale> ho anche windows 7
<Carlin0> apri un terminale dbale
<dbale> 0k
<Carlin0> dbale, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> dbale, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Carlin0> pasta il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<dbale> per vedere il mio file grub? 0k
<dbale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24434216/
<Carlin0> GRUB_DEFAULT=saved fallo diventare GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<Carlin0> e dopo dai sudo update-grub
<dbale> però vorrei che grub mi selezionasse l'ultimo sistema operativo avviato
<dbale> come posso fare questo?
<Carlin0> puoi metter edi default un sistema operativo ma devi decidere quale
<Carlin0> dbale, hai uefi ?
<dbale> no ho un pc vecchietto (sony vaio vgn-nw21ef) e uso BIOS
<Carlin0> puoi decidere che os mettere di default se vuoi ma (a quanto ne so io) non l'ultimo avviato
<Carlin0> decidi un sistema operativo e lo metti di default
<dbale> una volta si impostava da /etc/default/grub
<dbale> si si può fare
<dbale> lo facevo sempre
<Carlin0> se lo dici tu ...
<Carlin0> io non ne ho idea
<dbale> tempo fa lo facevo tranquillamente impostando GRUB_DEFAULT=saved
<Carlin0> e dove lo hai preso sto parametro ?
<dbale> https://askubuntu.com/questions/148662/how-to-get-grub2-to-remember-last-choice
<Carlin0> ti rendi conto (spero) che non è una guida ufficiale ma su answer o chiedi può scrivere qualsiasi cosa chiunque
<Carlin0> oltre al fatto che è roba di 4 anni fa
<dbale> Carlin0, eccomi
<dbale> infatti una volta riuscivo benissimamente ad ottenere questo comportamento. Adesso non più
<Carlin0> il grub cambia
<Carlin0> certi parametri non vanno + bene
<Carlin0> devo scappare
<dbale> ma il modus operandi è sempre lo stesso?
<dbale> è passato un po' di tempo da quando facevo queste modifiche senza problemi.
<dbale> 0k grazie del supporto
<dbale> Qualcuno sa come posso fare per:
<dbale> 1) nascondere il grub all'avvio
<frapox> dbale, per "nascondere grub" intendi vuoi che parta subito all'istante?
<frapox> se così devi modificare /etc/default/grub
<frapox> poi aggiornare con: update-grub2
<dbale> si che non venga mostrato
<dbale> uhm fa differenza update-grub2 e update-grub?
<dbale> forse è per questo che non vengono applicate le mie modifiche?
<frapox> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<costanzo> ciao
<frapox> dbale, devi modificare /etc/default/grub poi salvi e dai quell'altro comando che aggiorna la config di grup
<frapox> coi parametri impostati
<costanzo> su ubuntu 17 e' possibile installare compiz
<frapox> costanzo, mi spiace ma non ne ho idea
<frapox> !compiz
<frapox> da utente Gnome e Kde ormai hanno i loro compositor
<ubot-it> Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<dbale> frapox, 0k chiedevo solo se facesse differenza *-grub e *grub2
<costanzo> grazie
<frapox> dbale, -grub dovrebbe essere un symlink a -grub2 se non ricordo male
<dbale> quindi non è quello il problema :/
<frapox> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 apr 20 23:59 /usr/sbin/update-grub2 -> update-grub
<frapox> ok è il contrario ma la sostanza non cambia
<frapox> dbale, dipende cosa metti in  /etc/default/grub
<frapox> non c'è una voce tipo "timeout"?
<frapox> se metti "0" grub dovrebbe partire all'istante
<marcofe> hello everybody
<frapox> ciao marcofe
<marcofe> frapox: da tutte le parti :D
<dbale> Niente. Il grub non compare più.
<dbale> Ma il comando grub-mkconfig -o /dev/default/grub  è equivalente?
<Mr_Pan> dbale, ma deve comparire o no ?!?!?
<Mr_Pan> dbale, comunque basta tenere premuto SHIFT all'avvio
<frapox> dbale, hai seguito la guida del wiki?
<dbale> Perdonate la confusione. In effetti ho due casi. Sul netbook che ho deve essere invisibile. Mente sul notebook vorrei visualizzarlo dato il dualboot ma vedo una schermata grigia al suo posto senza voci selezionabili e perciò impossibile scegliere
<dbale> Vi ringrazio comunque ragazzi. Adesso devo andare. Leggerò la guida e mi informerò meglio. Nel caso ci vediamo qui. Buonaserata
<Mr_Pan> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Mr_Pan> ciao dbale
<frapox> ciao dbale
<operator1> buonasera, al riavvio del pc la tastiera va in tilt e devo sempre impostare il comando di ripristino. c'e' un modo per sistemare questo bug
<operator1> uso la versione 16
<finsternis> operator1: qual e` il comando?
<operator1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<operator1> scusa il ritardo, problemi tecnici
<operator1> l'ho trovato girando un po, ma se riavvio o spengo ritorna il problema
<gianfry> ciao
<sdoronet> buona notte avrei bisogno di informazioni
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-23
<Mr_Pan> giorno
<Mr_Pan> stamane ho riavivato il pc xubuntu 17.04 ... non ho piu sk audio, sk grafica, sk wifi ...
<Mr_Pan> non ho idea di cosa sia successo
<Mr_Pan> sistemato tutto
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: bravo , non scrivere neanche a cos'era dovuto
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, lho scritto
<cristian_c> 'sistemato tutto'  <- ora è più chiaro
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c,ieri sera ho avuto un problema aggiornando a kernel 4.10.xx immagino sia stato quello
<Mr_Pan> l'ho scritto di la  :D
<cristian_c> 17.04 ha kernel 4.10
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, ieri mi ha proposto un aggiornamento che pero' e' fallito .. stamattina al riavvio un casino
<Michele_1970> Buongiorno a Tutti
<cristian_c> !ciao | Michele_1970
<ubot-it> Michele_1970: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Michele_1970> avrei bisogno di supporto per Ubuntu-Mate posso esporre la domanda ?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Michele_1970
<ubot-it> Michele_1970: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Michele_1970> installazione pulita, firefox non naviga su alcuni domini goole tipo youtube
<Michele_1970> *google
<cristian_c> Michele_1970: solo alcuni?
<Michele_1970> risolto, scusate aveva appena finito l' aggiornamento firefox 53.0 adesso funziona tutto regolarmente
<cristian_c> Michele_1970: perfetto
<CONNY> buongiorno sto per scaricare ubuntu ma sono un novello
<CONNY> voorei sapere se dopo che lo scarico devo copiarlo su una chiavetta usb
<Carlin0> CONNY, su che pc intendi installarlo ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<CONNY> e un notebook di ultima generazione
<CONNY> un toshiba
<CONNY> un intel inside core i5
<Carlin0> CONNY, prepari la chiavetta con windows ?
<CONNY> c e qualcuno
<CONNY> si
<Carlin0> usa rufus per mettere la iso sulla chiavetta
<CONNY> ho la chiavetta
<CONNY> ho resettato la chiavetta con  rufus
<CONNY> e sto scaricando la iso
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> CONNY: ti cinviene testare ubuntu in sessione di prova, per verificare eventtuali carenze di compatibilità col tuo hardware
<cristian_c> e per valutare l'effettiva predisposizione all'utilizzo di un sistema con linux, da parte tua
<Ak3ron> buonasera a tutti
<Carlin0> Ak3ron, che versione di lubuntu ?
<Fuxia> Salve, ho scaricato il pacchetto "Open in Internet Explorer". Sapete quali sono i comandi per il terminale?
<Carlin0> Fuxia, scaricato da dove ?
<cristian_c> !chat | Fuxia
<ubot-it> Fuxia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fuxia> Da ...forse da un negozio di un browser.
<Fuxia> In ogni caso, ci sono programmi installabili che sostituiscono silverlight?
<telnetter> salve a tutti mi serve suporto x instalazione di mdk3
<cristian_c> telnetter: e cos'è?
<frapox> un tool di penestration testing a quanto pare, per le wifi
<cristian_c> #ommadonna
<frapox> :D
<frapox> mi sa che per questo tipo di cose è meglio usare Kali
<frapox> http://tools.kali.org/wireless-attacks/mdk3
<cristian_c> frapox: per favore , non postare link esterni a distro non ubuntu in canale
<cristian_c> specie link di quel genere
<frapox> excuse me
<telnetter> sto instalando fluxion e un pentesting
<telnetter> delle wifi che usa la social enginering
<cristian_c> telnetter: argomenti del genere non sono neanche benevenuti qui
<cristian_c> oltre che offtopic
<cristian_c> -e
<telnetter> ma sto instalando su unbuntu
<telnetter> come faccio
<gigirock> !info hexchat
<KalogeroG> Buona sera, leggendo in internet se voglio formattare la mia chiavetta usb da 16gb nel file system exfat non potrò utilizzare Gparted, siccome volevo copiare in essa un file superiore di 4gb e mi bisognava formattarla con questa estensione per poterla copiare.
<cristian_c> 'leggendo in internet'
<cristian_c> KalogeroG: exfat ha un supporto limitato nei sistemi linux, a quanto ero rimasto
<KalogeroG> lo soo
<KalogeroG> e quindi per copiare un file superiore a 4gb
<KalogeroG> che file system devo utilizzare
<KalogeroG> ?
<cristian_c> KalogeroG: su quali sistemi intendi utilizzare la chiavetta?
<KalogeroG> allora, vorrei formattarlo su lubuntu utilizzando gparted per poi spostare il file su windows
<cristian_c> KalogeroG: ma non è meglio un hard disk per queste cose?
<cristian_c> portatile
<KalogeroG> mi dearrendere e utilizzare direttamente un hard-disk portatile?
<KalogeroG> devo arrendere*
<cristian_c> KalogeroG: nel senso, potresti formattare la pendrive in ntfs, ma devi vedere se il drive in tuo possesso gestisce in modo sicuro il filesystem ntfs o se lo mette a rischio
<cristian_c> e questo lo devi domandare al produttore della pendrive
<cristian_c> se supporto anche ntfs, di fabbruca
<KalogeroG> cristian_c: non ci ho cpt niente
<cristian_c> *fabbrica
<KalogeroG> aaaah
<cristian_c> *se supporta
<KalogeroG> allora utilizzando gparted, spunta il filesystem ntfs
<KalogeroG> quindi lo supporterà
<KalogeroG> ?
<cristian_c> KalogeroG: rileggi pure il log, con calma e attentamente
<cristian_c> prima di prendere iniziative
<cristian_c> ;)
<KalogeroG> cristian_c: Questo "leggi attentamente" mi fa paura :-)... mi può scoppiare la chiavetta?
<cristian_c> KalogeroG: dipende da come la maneggi...
<KalogeroG> cristian_c: addirittura, cmq ho cpt che file superiori a 4gb con questi filesystem che fornisce Gparted non potrò fare niente
<KalogeroG> ma come mai?
<KalogeroG> cioé è un file di 5gb alla fine
<cristian_c> Kanwulf: io comunque splitterei il file in più parti, con lubuntu il trasfermento di un file così grosso e successivo smontaggio sopratutto, in tal casi, la vedo come una lunga attesa
<cristian_c> KalogeroG: in bocca al lupo per tutto
<KalogeroG> cristian_c: ho cpt, prendo l'hard-disk
<KalogeroG> cmq posso chiederti un'altra cosa?
<KalogeroG> se non creo disturbo?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Kanwulf
<ubot-it> Kanwulf: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<KalogeroG> cristian_c: Allora  la questione è questa, Come devo istallare windows.iso su una chiavetta usb?...
<KalogeroG> quale software devo utilizzare?
<cristian_c> KalogeroG: ti sembra qualcosa che riguarda un canale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !windows | KalogeroG
<ubot-it> KalogeroG: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<KalogeroG> cristian_c:  ho chiesto quà perché volevo utilizzare ubuntu
<KalogeroG> sennò chiedevo altrove
<KalogeroG> cioé alla fine è un file iso
<cristian_c> non c'entra, i metodi per installare windows sono indicati nelle risorse dedicate a windows
<KalogeroG> cristian_c: oooook
<KalogeroG> quindi non esistono programmi su lubuntu per istallare un sistema operativo ?
<cristian_c> KalogeroG: esistono metodi per preparare distro linux
<KalogeroG> sisi le conosco
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> KalogeroG: ci sono altre domande? ;)
<KalogeroG> cristian_c: stasera che mangi ?...
<KalogeroG> ahhahaha
<cristian_c> KalogeroG: questo devi chiederlo a gigirock
<KalogeroG> cristian_c:
<KalogeroG> cristian_c: perché proprio a lui?
<cristian_c> !chat | KalogeroG
<ubot-it> KalogeroG: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<KalogeroG> @ubot-it : che sei pignolo...
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-16
<ryuujin> buongiorno
<pac1957> Buongiorno, utilizzo Ubuntu studio, si possono fare domande qui?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | pac1957
<ubot-it> pac1957: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Fabrizio> Ciao a tutti
<Fabrizio> c'è qualcuno ?
<Fabrizio> Ho un ssd
<Fabrizio> ho letto che bisogna abilitare il trim
<Fabrizio> come si fà ?
<ryuujin> aspettare la risposta e' un inizio
<danilooo> Buongiorno a tutti, vorrei chiedere alcune delucidazioni riguardo ubuntu. Essendo che tempo fa ho acquistato un tablet con installato windows 10. Vorrei spostarmi su ubuntu. Questo è possibile? Il mio tablet non ha porte USB o lettori CD/DVD ed avevo pensato di montare l'iso su una memoria esternaed aprirla con deamon tools. Me lo consigliate oppur
<danilooo> e meglio lasciar perdere???
<danilooo> Essendo che il mio tablet è completamente touch dopo il sistema operativo ubuntu funzionerà???
<Mr_Pan> danilooo, lascia perder ... ubuntu non e´ pronto per i tablet
<Mr_Pan> il progetto e´ stato abbandonato
<danilooo> sarebbe ubuntu touch?
<Mr_Pan> si
<danilooo> non c'è qualche altra derivata che puo far a caso mio??
<Mr_Pan> e quello che esiste e´ compatibile con pochi modelli di hw ...
<Mr_Pan> danilooo, no
<danilooo> ah  peccato... ero davvero interessato a fare questo passo. Vabbee ti ringrazio di tutto, come sempre gentilissimi :D
<danilooo> forza ubuntu!!!
<pitox> ciao
<pitox> avete il live cd di freedos????????????????????
<ryuujin> pitox: penso che hai sbagliato canale
<ryuujin> pitox: cerca system rescue cd
<pitox> mi hanno detto che potevo chiedere anche qui.
<ryuujin> !chat | pitox
<ubot-it> pitox: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pitox> viva berlusconi
<dubiux> salve! io avrei un problema con gli aggiornamenti, non riesco a scaricarli dal programma del software e neanche dal terminale con sudo apt-get update e upgrade
<dubiux> non riesco neanche a scaricare i programmi
<fabio_cc> dubiux, chiudi il software center, poi apri un terminale
<fabio_cc> dubiux, dai sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> dubiux, poi scrivi qui il link ottenuto
<dubiux> mi da operazione update non valida
<fabio_cc> !paste | dubiux
<ubot-it> dubiux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<fabio_cc> dubiux, fai copia/incolla di tutto quello che hai scritto e che hai ottenuto
<dubiux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FCHW9rVnmG/
<fabio_cc> dubiux, | non /
<fabio_cc> dubiux, devi usare copia/incolla, non devi scrivere a mano
<dubiux> ok scusate
<dubiux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Snx4jqh5kq/
<fabio_cc> dubiux, stai usando ubuntu 17.04 che non è più supportata
<fabio_cc> dubiux, scarica ubuntu 16.04 o 17.10 (ti consiglio la prima) e installalo
<dubiux> ok perfetto! grazie mille, davvero
<fabio_cc> dubiux, prego
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-17
<WalterQ> Ciao a tutti e buongiorno, vorrei chiedere una delucidazione per quanto riguarda la qualità della password di Ubuntu. Solitamente quanto dovrebbe essere lunga una password di accesso Ubuntu per potersi considerarsi sicura? Io solitamente riesco ad arrivare a 24/25 caratteri, ma ovviamente poi risulta fastidioso dover digitare e gestire una sequennz
<WalterQ> a di 24/25 ogni volta che si va in "sudo". Qualcuno può darmi magari una delucidazione?
<WalterQ> rimango in attesa di eventuale risposta. Grazie.
<Carlin0> WalterQ, ma il pc oltre a te lo usano altri ?
<Carlin0> WalterQ, ma il pc oltre a te lo usano altri ?
<Carlin0> so caduto ...
<Mr_Pan> Fatto male!?
<Mr_Pan> [10:14:25] <WalterQ> rimango in attesa di eventuale risposta. Grazie.    <<< pensa s enon rimaneva..
<gigirock> WalterQ, una password di 8 caratteri puo' essere sicura a patto che non sia una parola di senso compiuto
<gigirock> Se utente e' WalterQ e la pass e' QWalter ............... allora e' semplice
<gigirock> 24 /25 caratteri di password e' un suicidio
<Carlin0> sopratutto se non è un server con accesso da rete
<ryuujin> WalterQ: una password di 8 caratteri non puo' reggere un attacco bruteforce
 * ryuujin contro uso di simboli e password strane...
<ryuujin> utilizziamo password facili da forzare, ma difficili da ricordare
<Mr_Pan> ryuujin, dipnde sempr edi cosa parliamo ... seerver ok ... hai ragione ... pc personale a uso esclusivo allora 8/10 bastano ...
<Carlin0> per il pc di casa pass = pippo
<Mr_Pan> ryuujin, male simbolei e password "sttrane" sono la salvezza ... se poi 123456 risulta essere la pss + usate ... beh ...
<ryuujin> Mr_Pan: dipende... se la password e' relativa anche al file system criptato, 8-10 caratteri non vale manco la pena metterla allora
<Mr_Pan> ryuujin, filesystem criptato su pc di cas a.ma dai...
<ryuujin> !chat | ryuujin
<ubot-it> ryuujin, please see my private message
<Guest4317> salve, ho il sospetto che la scheda audio sia rotta e quindi non rilevabile. Come faccio ad appurarlo
<Guest4317> ?
<Mr_Pan> Guest4317, hai un altro SO instalalto ?   tipo windows ?  se si avvialo e vedi se l audio funziona ..
<Mr_Pan> Guest4317, in caso contrario apri u nterminale e scrvi   alsamixer
<Guest4317> Mr_Pan, no, solo ubuntu 17
<Guest4317> Mr_Pan, ho aperto alsamixer
<Mr_Pan> !alsamixer
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'alsamixer'
<Mr_Pan> Guest4317, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/Alsamixer
<Mr_Pan> li dovrebbe rilevarti la sk audio e dovresti vedere i volumi ...
<Mr_Pan>  prova ad alzarli e se trov iscritto MM in basso vuol dire che il canale e´ in mute ... deve selezionarlo e premere M in modo d togliere MM dal canale
<Guest4317> Mr_Pan, rivela solo quella hdmi
<Mr_Pan> Guest4317, quella integrata  no ?!?
<Guest4317> Mr_Pan, no
<Mr_Pan> uhmmm
<eleabby> salve avrei bisogno d'aiuto
<ryuujin> !aiuto | eleabby
<ubot-it> eleabby: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<eleabby> non riesco a far partire ubuntu dopo aver istallato da chiavetta USB , completato il download mi viene una schermata di GNU GRUB
<eleabby> non sono molto pratica di quindi chiedo aiuto
<Carlin0> eleabby, riesci a fare una foto alla schermata per farci vedere ?
<WalterQ> ciao a tutti e mi scuso
<WalterQ> per il tempoi della vergognosa assenza
<WalterQ> io utilizzo ubuntu 16.04.03 desktop
<WalterQ> una normale installazione su un pc che non voglio perdere tempo a riempirlo di drive di Windows e altre cose che mi fanno perdere tempo
<WalterQ> ciao Carlin0
<WalterQ> e scusa se npon ti ho risposto subito
<Mr_Pan> WalterQ, subito da oggi dopo pranzo ...
<Mr_Pan> ricordami il problema ...
<WalterQ> Ciao a tutti e buongiorno, vorrei chiedere una delucidazione per quanto riguarda la qualità della password di Ubuntu. Solitamente quanto dovrebbe essere lunga una password di accesso Ubuntu per potersi considerarsi sicura? Io solitamente riesco ad arrivare a 24/25 caratteri, ma ovviamente poi risulta fastidioso dover digitare e gestire una sequennz
<WalterQ> a di 24/25 ogni volta che si va in "sudo". Qualcuno può darmi magari una delucidazione?
<Mr_Pan> WalterQ, troppo se il pc lo usi solo tu ...
<WalterQ> Solamente io
<Mr_Pan> ogni volta che fai sudo ti passa la voglia
<Mr_Pan> almeno io la vedo cosi poi ...
<Mr_Pan> per uso personale 8/10 con caratteri speciali e numeri dovrebbe essere sufficiente
<WalterQ> sono sequenze di carattewri che riconosco e hanno per me una logica
<Mr_Pan> poi chiaro ad un attacco brute force meglio 25 che 10
<Mr_Pan> WalterQ, e allora ... scelta tua ..
<Mr_Pan> come ti trovi comodo
<WalterQ> io mi troverei comodo, credo un po come tutti con una sequenza di 13-14 caratteri massimo
<Mr_Pan> https://howsecureismypassword.net/    <<< la mia di tredici dice 3 milioni di anni
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<WalterQ> ovviamente i 24-25 sono per sedare, diciamo, la paranoia
<Mr_Pan> WalterQ, http://www.passwordmeter.com/
<Mr_Pan> qui siamo OT
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> WalterQ, ho i privati bloccati
<WalterQ> ok
<WalterQ> 13/15 caratteri credo siano sufficienti
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-18
<haze> buonasera a tutti, spero di non aver sbagliato chat, ho una domanda, su un portatile uso popOs volevo sapere se è possibile passare a ubuntu liscio o a elementaryOs senza formattare e perdere i dati?
<Lucas76> ciao ragazzi, chi mi aiuta dandomi dei consigli per partizionare il disco e installare ubuntu?
<Lucas76> sono un principiante e mi sto avvicinando al mondo linux
<Lucas76> ho come host os windows 8.1 e vorrei installare anche ubuntu, chi mi aiuta per cortesia? :)
<Lucas76> ciao citrix
<citrix> ciao
<Lucas76> sono nuovo nel mondo linux e vorrei installare ubuntu, posso chiederti un consiglio?
<fabio_cc> !tizio | Lucas76
<ubot-it> Lucas76: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo 'Tizio, mi sai dire..'/'Tizio, posso?'
<fabio_cc> Lucas76, chiedi pure
<Lucas76> scusa fabio_cc
<Lucas76> vorrei installare ubuntu
<Lucas76> non so partizionare il disco
<fabio_cc> Lucas76, leggi https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<fabio_cc> !uefi | Lucas76, e anche
<ubot-it> Lucas76, e anche: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Lucas76> grazie
<fabio_cc> Lucas76, prego
<neo_> buona sera a tutti voi
<neo_> sono solo ?
<Lucas76> :)
<Lucas76> chi sa installare Oracle Virtual Box su linux?
<Carlin0> !chat | Lucas76
<ubot-it> Lucas76: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lucas76> scusa
<WalterQ> ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | WalterQ
<ubot-it> WalterQ: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<WalterQ> come faccio a mettere, da terminale, le icone dei programmi che ho installato sul launcher di ubuntu 16.04.04?
<WalterQ> scusate ma sto tentando di identificarmi con la mia password sul canale, ma mi viene sempre restituito Invalid password for WalterQ
<Carlin0> !chat | WalterQ
<ubot-it> WalterQ: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu| >>> PER SCRIVERE IN CANALE REGISTRARE IL NICK  http://bit.ly/2HwKtDl <<<|Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com|Log del canale: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<WalterQ> grazie
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu >>> PER SCRIVERE IN CANALE REGISTRARE IL NICK http://bit.ly/2HwKtDl <<< Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-19
<Guest50431> off topic: è possibile usare un access point hamlet per fare un bridge tra il router e il computer?
<ryuujin> !chat | Guest50431
<ubot-it> Guest50431: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<filosi> Ciao a tutti
<pietroalbini> Mr_Pan, woops, fixed :)
<Mr_Pan> pietroalbini, +1 :D
<filosi> ho un problema con hexchat su ubuntu 16.04, posso chiedere qua?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | filosi
<ubot-it> filosi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<filosi> una volta che mando una richiesta di trasferimento file mi da permesso negato per accedere alle cartelle dovo poi scaricare il file. non so proprio come risolvere
<Mr_Pan> filosi, trasferiemnto file via hexchat?
<Mr_Pan> ma si usa ancora!?
<filosi> si, esattamente
<filosi> io si
<filosi> XD
<Mr_Pan> filosi, hai i permessi per accedere alle cartelle di destinazione ?
<filosi> navigandoci da nautilus, si
<filosi> ed anche con xchat non avevo problemi
<filosi> i messaggi nella finestra che mi si apre sono: Could not read the contents of Scaricati          Error opening directory '/home/filippo/Scaricati': Permission denied
<Mr_Pan> filosi, non hai i permessi ...
<Mr_Pan> filosi, ma hexcht lo lanci come utente  ?
<filosi> lo apro semplicemente, dovrei lanciarlo da terminale dando prima sudo?
<[Enrico]> no, sudo non è la soluzione a "permission denied" :)
<[Enrico]> genereresti ancora più problemi
<[Enrico]> filosi: stai lanciando hexchat con lo stesso utente? Se non può leggere /home/filippo/Scaricati molto probabilmente vuol dire che il processo gira come un altro utente e non come filippo
<[Enrico]> controlare dovrebbe essere facile: ps aux | grep -i chat (o qualcosa del genere suppongo)
<[Enrico]> la prima colonna è l'utente con cui il processo gira
<filosi> Come posto il codice? ubuntu paste?
<[Enrico]> !paste | filosi
<ubot-it> filosi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<filosi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/39sM6fBWzk/
<filosi> ci sono gli output del comando per entrambi i programmi
<[Enrico]> non c'è hexchat
<[Enrico]> vedo solo xchat
<[Enrico]> forse il comando non è hexchat.... ma mi pare strano.... comunque non so... mai usato
<Mr_Pan> filippo  14602  0.0  0.0  14252  1012 pts/0    S+   13:33   0:00 grep --color=auto -i hexchat,
<[Enrico]> ?
<Mr_Pan> che roba e´ ?
<[Enrico]> grep
<filosi> please explain
<[Enrico]> gli ho fatto lanciare ps aux | grep -i chat
<[Enrico]> e grep greppa sestesso perché matcha la regexp :D
<Mr_Pan> filosi, ma non e´che lanci xchat e hexchat insieme ... e in qualche modo xchat blocca l accesso alle cartelle  .. sto teorizzando
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], lol
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: anche nota come grepception!
<Mr_Pan> filosi, lancia exchat dall icona e poi ridai il comando pe rfavore ... in questo scrennshot non si vede hexchat
<gigirock> filosi, puo' essere che nei programmo predefiniti che xchat come xdcc client ...............................
<filosi> ok allora provo a rientrare da hexchat
<filippo> Vi chiedo scusa sono il filosi di prima che ha problemi con hexchat
<filippo> non so come cambiare nome
<Mr_Pan> filippo, fa lo stesso
<Mr_Pan> ridai il comando di prima e postalo per favore
<filippo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S49S52CPMQ/
<filippo> ho fatto anche un tentativo direttamente dal programma ma nulla è cambiato, sempre lo stesso errore
<Mr_Pan> filippo, hexchat lo hai installato con snap  ? e xchat?
<filippo> ho utilizzato l'applicazione "software" per hexchat mentre per xchat, apt-get
<filippo> io ancora sta nuova modalità snap per i pacchetti non ho la più pallida idea di come funzioni
<Mr_Pan> filippo, pero´  /snap/hexchat/38/bin/hexchat     sembrerebbe
<Mr_Pan> filippo, io mi rifiuto per ora vado di apt :D
<Mr_Pan> !info hexchat
<ubot-it> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<Mr_Pan> filippo, pure per hexchat bastava sudo apt install ...
<Mr_Pan> filippo, io proverei a rimuoverlo e reinstallarlo da apt
<filippo> se si risolve o c'è questa possibilità, io disinstallo e reinstallo tramite apt-get
<filippo> ecco XD
<filippo> come rimuovo correttamente il programma eliminando qualunque cartella di configurazione?
<Mr_Pan> filippo, da terminale  dai   snap list    ti da la liste dei pacchetti snap instalalti
<filippo> e poi?
<Mr_Pan> snap list ti ha restituito qualcosa?
<Mr_Pan> zzzzzzzzzz
<filippo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/283cqRxYDv/
<ryuujin> filippo: non ho letto cio' che vi siete scritti prima, ma le configurazioni spesso sono nella home in directoery o file nascosti
<ryuujin> iniziano con un . i nomi
<[Enrico]> filippo: gli snap sono isolati, hanno accesso limitato al resto del sistema, quindi non è anormale avere tali problemi. Prova a scaricare il file in /tmp
<ryuujin> .xchat ad esempio
<[Enrico]> filippo: se vuoi riporta il bug al creatore dello snap... ma temo che non si possa fare un gran chè
<Mr_Pan> ryuujin, lo rimuoviamo e lo installaimo da apt
<Mr_Pan> hexchat  2.14.1     38    stable    tingping   -   ok snap
<filippo> preferisco evitare gli snap allora, stavo tanto bene senza
<[Enrico]> filippo: potrebbe semplicemente essere un bug del pacchetto sai
<filippo> come si disinstalla sto snap di hexchat?
<Mr_Pan> filippo rimuovilo con     sudo snap remove hexchat  (premi TAB per completare il nome)     dai invio
<[Enrico]> io non conosco bene gli snap, sono nel team flatpak io :). In flatpak puoi conmfigurare se l'accesso alla /home è RO o RW
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: wait.... devi avere i permessi di root per usare snap? che senso ha?
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], ckomuqnque casino pure li    flatpak   snap apt
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], sulle guide lo riportano cosi ...
<filippo> o capperina ma quanti diamine di modalità di installazione esistono, è l'anarchia!
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: mah io installo app via flatpak e mi trovo molto bene sinceramente
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], si si io uso apt e sto alla grande ! :D
<[Enrico]> :D
<Mr_Pan> snap proato 2 minti e ciao    flatpak ancora devo mettermi ..
<Mr_Pan> filippo, dai ... esegui i comandi che proviamo a risolver e
<Mr_Pan> hai rimosso  ?
<filippo> devo chiudere, torno dopo la reinstallazione
<Mr_Pan> ?!?!?!?1
<Mr_Pan> rimuovi lo snap
<filippo> eccomi, configuro il server e faccio un tentativo
<filippo> si facciano benedire gli snap. ho risolto con apt-get
<Mr_Pan> filippo, eh ok
<filippo> grazzie a tutti quelli che mi hanno provato a dare una mano
<z3r0sTr3sS> salve :)
<Mr_Pan> z3r0sTr3sS, ĉiao
<Mr_Pan> mi sono stressato solo per capire il nick ..
<z3r0sTr3sS> lol
<chrisjavibece72> qualcuno misa dire come cabolo si regristra un nickename?
<z3r0sTr3sS> msg registry nickname o qualcosa del genere
<Nicolas98> ciao, avrei bisogno di aiuto
<Nicolas98> vorrei installare spotify come devo procedere?
<danipik> buonasera ho un problema con ubuntu 16.10 che non fa piu alcun tipo di aggiornamento, ne scarica piu app, e in alto a destra ce il simbolo meno sapreste aiutarmi
<fabio_cc> danipik, è normale
<fabio_cc> danipik, perché non è più supportato
<danipik> ciao fabio
<danipik> aa capisco
<fabio_cc> danipik, scarica ubuntu 16.04 oppure 17.10 e installalo
<fabio_cc> danipik, io consiglio 16.04, in attesa di ubuntu 18.04
<danipik> direttamente dal sito?
<danipik> li scarico direttamente dal ubuntu.it
<fabio_cc> danipik, si dal sito oppure da http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<danipik> per l'installazione?
<fabio_cc> !installazione | danipik
<ubot-it> danipik: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<danipik> grazie mille non ci capisco molto di ubuntu :)
<fabio_cc> danipik, leggi il wiki e prova l'installazione, se hai dei problemi chiedi pure
<danipik> ok attendo una mezzoretta che scarica il file e provo
<lele678> buona sera a tutti
<lele678> ciao carlino e ancora grazie
<lele678> il mio vecchissimo pc hp 530 con lubuntu é lentissimo con le cose streaming , cé soluzione ???
<lele678> é una questione di pc o mi manca qualcosa per renderlo piu agevole ???
<lele678> seguendo una guida ho installato flash player ma nn è cambiato niente.
<lele678> mi date un consiglio , grazie .....
<Carlin0> lele678, che cpu ha e quanta ram ?
<lele678> la ram sono ho aumentato a 2gb
<lele678> la cpu credo sia un celeron m 1800 mhz  singol core
<Carlin0> credo non basta
<lele678> piccolino
<lele678> ma trovo rallentamenti solo con lo streaming
<Carlin0> lele678, apri un terminale e scrivi cat /proc/cpuinfo | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> posta il link che esce
<lele678> ok
<lele678> http://termbin.com/wa38
<lele678> che fantastico le specifiche in modo superveloce
<Carlin0> eh processore scarso , puoi fare ben poco
<Mr_Pan> eh,,,
<lele678> immaginavo
<lele678> questa guida serve a qualcosa ??
<lele678> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1987116
<lele678> posso ottenere qualche miglioramento ???
<Mr_Pan> una guida di 6 anni fa ...
<Carlin0> direi che è obsoleta in quanto oggi per youtube non occorre più flash
<Mr_Pan> lele678, rassegnati .....
<Carlin0> infatti
<Mr_Pan> zoutube utiliyya html5 non serve flash
<lele678> io ho installato flash
<lele678> come fosse winzoz
<Carlin0> flash al massimo appesantisce ancora di più
<Mr_Pan> eh...mettici un procesore scarso ...
<Mr_Pan> lele678, non spremerai nulla di piu da quel pc
<lele678> ok lo immaginavo , ma gia cosi sto imparando molto
<lele678> gia so che flash nn serve
<Carlin0> va bene per fare esperienza su linux
<lele678> pero su win serve ancora , due mondi diversi .... nn è facile
<lele678> grazie dei vostri consigli
<Carlin0> perchè i produttori ottimizzano l'hardware per win
<Carlin0> lo facessero anche per linux ...
<lele678> normale ,per la grande massa
<Carlin0> è mercato
<lele678> purtroppo si
<lele678> nn vi disturbo piu buona notte a tutti e ancora grazie
<Carlin0> notte lele678
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-20
<coguaro> buongiorno a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | coguaro
<ubot-it> coguaro: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<coguaro> ho condiviso una cartella con Kubuntu 17.10, il client windows la vede ma quando cerco di entrare non mi riconosce le credenziali che ho inserito
<fabio_cc> coguaro, samba?
<coguaro> si si l'ho installato
<fabio_cc> coguaro, si, chiedevo se stavi usando quello
<coguaro> non capisco perchè non mi riconosce le credenziali (user e password)
<coguaro> si sto usando samba
<fabio_cc> coguaro, c'è questo wiki ma è molto vecchio, comunque vedi se può esserti utile: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<coguaro> ok provo, grazie
<fabio_cc> coguaro, questo è recente: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/install-and-configure-samba#0
<fabio_cc> coguaro, poi https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<[Enrico]> coguaro: tieni presente che samba è una cosa molto complicata, se cercxhi un modo semplice per condiovidere files tra computer e vuoi qualcosa di semplice forse dovresti cercare un'alternativa
<[Enrico]> coguaro: per esempio: nitroshare. https://nitroshare.net/
<fabio_cc> [Enrico], ...
<[Enrico]> fabio_cc: si?
<fabio_cc> [Enrico], è off topic
<[Enrico]> fabio_cc: perché?
<fabio_cc> [Enrico], non è software presente nei repository
<coguaro> ok grazie ad entrambi..... provo tutto quello che riesco a trovare........
<fabio_cc> o per lo meno, è presente
<[Enrico]> fabio_cc: mi pare di si
<[Enrico]> fabio_cc: https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/nitroshare
<fabio_cc> allora per favore indica come installarlo tramite repo, non da sito
<fabio_cc> [Enrico], si si, ho controllato, è presente mi sono corretot
<[Enrico]> la documentazione su come si usa è sul sito e il sito dice di installarlo dai repo di ubuntu
<fabio_cc> [Enrico], allora ok
<[Enrico]> :)
<[Enrico]> è un caso di software molto amichevole per distro linux
<Mr_Pan> on lo consocevo
<fabio_cc> neanche io, ho parlato prima di controllare
<fabio_cc> coguaro, mi raccomando, se lo metti usa quello dei repo ufficiali, non aggiungere il PPA
<[Enrico]> fabio_cc: cmq, FYI, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida#Come_offrire_supporto punto 2.5.4 "Fornire aiuto sui repository non ufficiali è consentito anche se non consigliato. Meglio indicare agli utenti i passaggi per eliminarli senza problemi.", anche se fosse stato fuori dai repo, tecnicamente è consentito
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: l'ho scoperto per caso nei repo di fedora, non mi ricordo cosa stavo cercando, ho visto il nome e la descrizione e mi ha incuriosito
<fabio_cc> [Enrico], ma anche: I repository che usi: ti consigliamo di non utilizzare repository non ufficiali. Nel caso avessi già aggiunto repository non ufficiali cercheremo comunque di aiutarti o ti consiglieremo i passaggi per eliminarli. Per repository ufficiali si intendono i repository di ubuntu relativi alla versione in uso e i repository ufficiali dei vari progetti (quali wine, medibuntu...)
<[Enrico]> si, chiaro, repo ufficiali prima di tutto
<[Enrico]> e poi snal e flatpak stanno diventando un po
<[Enrico]> 'più diffusi
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], visto ieri con snap di hexchat cosa é succesoso!?
<fabio_cc> [Enrico], utilizzando repository non ufficiali un utente con buona probabilità rende il sistema instabile o rompe APT, ne entrano ogni giorno con questi problemi
<[Enrico]> eh ok ma quello credo fosse un bug dello snap. La cosa positiva è che non ti incasina apt e non ti rompe gli aggiornamenti
<fabio_cc> [Enrico], quindi li escludo categoricamente
<Mr_Pan> l'utnet eche utilizzava hexchat da snap non poteva accedere alla cartella Scaricati dentro la sua /home ,...
<[Enrico]> eh snap e flatpak hanno tecnologie di sandboxing. Non conosco i dettagli di snap, ma in flatpak puoi configurare i permessi per la home. Puoi dare RW, RO o niente
<[Enrico]> skype per esempio viene configurato in RO dal pacchetto flatpak skype su flathub
<pac1957> Buongiorno, non riesco in alcun modo a cambiare lo sfondo della scrivania, rimane sempre viola. Mi potete dare dei suggerimenti, poiché in rete una soluzione non sono riuscito a trovarla.
<fabio_cc> pac1957, versione di ubuntu o derivata?
<pac1957> ubuntu 16.04
<fabio_cc> pac1957, fai click dx su un punto vuoto della scrivania -> Cambia sfondo scrivania, poi fai uno screenshot
<fabio_cc> !image | pac1957
<ubot-it> pac1957: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pac1957> fabio_cc: non c'è più quella voce nel menù
<fabio_cc> pac1957, apri un terminalee dai: sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> pac1957, poi scrivi qua il link ottenuto
<pac1957> fabio_cc: va bene
<pac1957> https://thepasteb.in/p/DRhjWB6pmYYSy
<fabio_cc> pac1957, hai fatto danno con repositoy esterni
<Carlin0> !vedisources | pac1957
<ubot-it> pac1957: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<pac1957> fabio_cc: lo immaginavo, ho cecato di installare un tema, che poi non è anadato a bun fine.
<fabio_cc> pac1957, non vanno usati repository non ufficiali
<pac1957> fabio_cc: infatti
<fabio_cc> pac1957, puoi provare ad eseguire un ripristino
<fabio_cc> !ripristino | pac1957
<ubot-it> pac1957: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fabio_cc> pac1957, in ogni caso, effettua un backup dei tuoi dati
<fabio_cc> pac1957, oppure aspetti il 26 che esce la 18.04 e reinstalli
<pac1957> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/WfWJWvK92H/
<pac1957> volevo rimanere su 16.04 mi sembra più stabile
<fabio_cc> pac1957, certo come preferisci
<pac1957> fabio_cc: quindi faccio una reinstallazione, non c'è modo di salvaguardare l'attuale installazione?
<Carlin0> pac1957, sarebbe bene che tu leggessi con attenzione
<fabio_cc> pac1957, il comando *contenuto* tra le virgolette significa che le virgolette non devi metterle
<pac1957> fabio_cc: scusa ripristino
<pac1957> pardon riprovo
<fabio_cc> pac1957, se avessi letto il wiki, sapresti la risposta
<pac1957> http://termbin.com/yduy
<pac1957> quindi a questo punto sarà meglio avere sempre una chiavetta già pronta
<Mr_Pan> pac1957, io la tengo appesa in sala con una cornice rossa e un vetro e sotto un cartello "Usare solo in caso di emergenza"
<pac1957> fabio_cc: e già
<fabio_cc> pac1957, perché prevedi spesso di rompere il sistema? :D
<fabio_cc> pac1957, non usare repository esterni e non seguire guide prese a caso sul web e il sistema non avrà problemi
<Mr_Pan> pac1957, per curiositá   ma questo !?!     deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty 3v1n0    fa riferimento ad una versione ubuntu di 11 anni fa...
<pac1957> temo di sì, non sono mai soddisfato dell'aspetto grafico
<fabio_cc> pac1957, comunque tenta il ripristino che non è una installazione da zero
<pac1957> fabio_cc: urca questo mi era sfuggito
<pac1957> fabio_cc: va bene grazie
<slow> salve ragazzi
<slow> è possibile passare dalla 18.04 beta 2 alla freeze?
<Mr_Pan> slow, il canale per parlare di versioni non ancora rilasciate é  #ubuntu-it+1
<slow> grazie Mr_Pan
<slow> ci vado subito
<LoZioNe> yep
<LoZioNe> Buongiorno a tutti,vorrei uscire da 2 discussioni a cui ho partecipato sul Forum ma che risultano inutili (un post al giorno da qui all'eternità e  Qual è l'ultimo film che avete visto? Consigli...
<LoZioNe> volevo sapere come fare per uscire da entrambe le discussioni.Grazie mille
<Carlin0> LoZioNe, /join #ubuntu-it-forum
<LoZioNe> Carlin0,non mi fa accedere al canale
<Carlin0> LoZioNe, qui solo supporto a ubuntu sistema operativo lo sai
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-21
<Giampiero963> Buongiorno  mi chiamo Giampiero  Ho un tablet HP con Windows 10 preinstallato  Vorrei eliminarlo ed installare Ubuntu  così come ho fatto  da anni  sul pc. Posso installare Ubuntu touch ?
<Mr_Pan> Giampiero963, il progetto ubuntu touch e' di fatto abbandonato e dispnibile solo per un numero limitato di hw
<Mr_Pan> Giampiero963, https://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch
<Giampiero963> Ok. Quindi, cosa installo? Windows è improponibile!!
<Carlin0> su un tablet non ho idea , ubuntu è più adatto ai pc
<Giampiero963> Va bene, proverò con alcune distro e vediamo cosa riesco a fare. Grazie
<Mr_Pan> Giampiero963, te lo tieni cosi
<Mr_Pan> ciao Berny82 puoi chiedere qui in canale quello che ti serve ..
<Mr_Pan> non leggo i messaggi privati (li ho bloccati)
<Berny82> ok scusa
<Berny82> ho un problema ho un lenovo ideapad 310
<Mr_Pan> !!chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Berny82> mi si blocca la installazione
<Berny82> mi si blocca l'installazione di ubuntu al pacchetto installazione grub2
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<doomed> salve ho installato l'ambiente grafico di Xfce su Gnome, volevo sapere a togliere la dock che si trova in basso del desktopre come si f
<doomed> * nella parte bassa del desktop
<znz> scusate, ho installato xubuntu e vorrei installare il tool "creazione dischi di avvio" presente in ubuntu
<znz> girovagando su internet non ho trovato il nome del pacchetto
<znz> sapreste dirmelo?
<vmacubu> salve
<znz> salve
<znz> lei mi può aiutare?
<vmacubu> ho un problema con ubuntu si blocca quando parte ilswap
<znz> risolto, arrivederci
<Lucas76> grazie Claudio
<Lucas76> ragazzi, ho installato in vm ubuntu 16.04 e ho scaricato dalla pagina ufficiale di oracle la versione 5.2 di vb
<Lucas76> quando clicco su vb gira sempre il cerchio ma non vedo la schermata di installazione di questo programma
<Lucas76> sapreste cortesemente aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> Lucas76, qua non si da supporto a installazione in vm ...
<Lucas76> Mr_Pan, scusa
<Lucas76> dove devo scrivere?
<Lucas76> Claudio mi ha detto di scrivere qui
<Lucas76> prima ero in un altro canale
<Mr_Pan> Lucas76, a parte che il file che si scarica da oracle e' .zip ... dentro poi ci saranno lle istruzioni su come installare
<Mr_Pan> e visto che pesa 2.5 GB di sicuro non lo scarico ...
<Lucas76> ah, ecco
<Mr_Pan> mi correggo 3.4 GB
<Lucas76> è un file zip per questo non si apriva :D
<Mr_Pan> Lucas76, ah ecco cosa .. ma non lo vedi che e' .zip ..?!?!?!
<Mr_Pan> Lucas76, questo ?!   http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/database/enterprise-edition/downloads/oracle12c-linux-12201-3608234.html
<Mr_Pan> il primo della lista ... .zip
<Lucas76> no, parlo di virtualbox
<Lucas76> è un file zippato?
<WalterQ> ciao a tutti, volevo chiedere a proposito di docky, la dock bar per Ubuntu. come faccio a navigare da tastiera la dockbar?
<Lucas76> ciao WalterQ
<Mr_Pan> Lucas76, virtualbox lo hai instalato da sw center / apt / synaptic ?
<Lucas76> Mr_Pan ho scaricato vb dal sito ufficiale
<Mr_Pan> devi installaere d ali non dal sito
<Mr_Pan> ma perche' vi complicate la vita ... boh veramente nn capisco
<Lucas76> versione 5.2 per ubuntu 16.04
<Lucas76> intendi da terminale?
<Mr_Pan> nn lo avrei fatto
<Mr_Pan> da terminale o da sw center come ti pare
<Lucas76> grazie Mr_Pan :D
<Lucas76> ho appena scaricato vb tramite sw center
<Lucas76> ho notato una cosa
<Lucas76> come ho detto prima ho installato ubuntu in vm e a sua volta ho installato vb su ubuntu. ho notato che posso installare i sistemi operativi a 32 bit, come mai?
<Mr_Pan> Lucas76, perche non dovresti poter installare sistemi a 32 bit  ?  VBox crea uno strato virtualizzato in poter eseguire qualunque S:O. 32&4 bit ..potresti anche installare OSx o BeOS
<Lucas76> Mr_Pan, non mi sono spiegato
<Lucas76> nel menu a tendina vedo solo os a 32 bit, non vedo os a 64 bit
<Lucas76> hai letto quello che ho scritto? se vuoi lo incollo
<Mr_Pan> Lucas76, ma perche installi ubuntu in vm in cui installi vb per virtualizzare?!?1
<Mr_Pan> stai a fa le scatole cinesi ..
<Lucas76> sto facendo dei test
<Lucas76> non so ancora partizionare il disco
<Lucas76> non so configurare UEFI boot
<Mr_Pan> buon divertimento
<Mr_Pan> !uefi     leggi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'uefi     leggi'
<Mr_Pan> !|uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Lucas76> si, grazie, ho letto ma non ci ho capito molto sinceramente
<Lucas76> non ho capito che devo fare nel bios del mio hp
<Lucas76> poi non so partizionare il mio hd
<Mr_Pan> Lucas76, devi installare in dual boot con windows   ?
<Lucas76> ho scaricato minitool partition wizard free e mi hanno consigliato il buon vecchio gparted ma non li so usare entrambi sinceramente
<Mr_Pan> scegli auto lascia fare a lui e ciao
<Lucas76> si, ho win 8.1
<Mr_Pan> e allora seleyiona Installa di fianco a Windows e lascia fare a lui
<Lucas76> vorrei installare ubuntu 16.04 in dual boot ma non so ancora farlo
<Lucas76> non so farlo sinceramente
<Lucas76> con me ci vuole moltissima pazienza, sono alle prime armi con linux
<Carlin0> Lucas76, hai avviato almeno l'installazione ?
<Lucas76> ciao Carlin0, come ho detto prima ho installato ubuntu 16.04 come mi hai consigliato in vm
<Lucas76> ma non so farlo in dual boot
<Carlin0> io ti ho consigliato in vm ? hai capito proprio male
<Lucas76> no
<Lucas76> non mi sono spiegato
<Carlin0> cmq ...
<Carlin0> Lucas76, hai avviato almeno l'installazione ?
<Lucas76> mi hai consigliato la versione 16.04
<Carlin0> Lucas76, hai avviato almeno l'installazione ?
<Lucas76> in vm si
<Lucas76> è installato
<Lucas76> ci ho messo anche vb
<Carlin0> no parlo di installazione reale
<Lucas76> ah, no
<Lucas76> non so ancora partizionare il disco
<Lucas76> ho scaricato minitool partition wizard per win
<Lucas76> ma non so ancora usarlo
<Carlin0> ecco avvia l'installazione dovrebbe rilevarti la presenza di win quindi basta che scegli l'opzione : installa al fianco di win e fa tutto lui
<Lucas76> ho scritto una mail al support e li vedo molto disponibili sinceramante
<Lucas76> scusa la domanda stupida
<Lucas76> dopo aver installato ubuntu a fianco a win
<Lucas76> come faccio a selezionare il sistema operativo
<Lucas76> io conosco easy bcd per questa funzione
<Carlin0> all'avvio te lo fa selezionare
<Carlin0> non cercare cavolate nel web , fa tutto l'installer ubuntu
<Lucas76> ho capito
<Lucas76> ok
<Lucas76> la seccatura è il UEFI
<Lucas76> non mi fa partire i dvd e la usb
<Carlin0> uefi non lo conosco ho tutta roba vecchia io perciò ti devi leggere la guida
<Lucas76> ho letto la guida ma sinceramente non ci ho capito molto
<Lucas76> grazie Carlin0
<Lucas76> beh, il mio laptop non è molto recente ma ha il UEFI
<Lucas76> quale brand secondo voi è + compatibile con ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> DELL
<Mr_Pan> LENOVO
<Lucas76> che ne pensi di hp?
<Lucas76> dell è sicuramente un brand molto professionale ma meno commerciale in italia rispetto a lenovo
<Lucas76> opinione personale :)
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<WalterQ> ciao a tutti, volevo chiedere a proposito di docky, la dock bar per Ubuntu. come faccio a navigare da tastiera la dockbar?
<WalterQ> (Chiedo scusa se riposto domanda)
<YADW1> Salve, sto lottando come un disperato con la risoluzione del monitor dopo aver installato i driver proprietari di una nvidia fx 5200. In origine doveva essere 1440x900, ma ora non supera i 1280x1024 pixel ed è tutto schiacciato orizzontalmente. Ho giocato un po' con xrandr e col file di confiurazione di xorg, ma non riesco ad impostarla come prima. Sono sulla 16.04 LTS
<YADW1> Qualche anima pia potrebbe darmi una mano?
<Carlin0> YADW1, puoi provare a  purgare i nvidia e reinstallarli
<YADW1> Ti ringrazio, l'ho già fatto ma non ha funzionato. Senza i driver installati tutto torna normale, comunque, ma a me servono necessariamente installati.
<Carlin0> YADW1, dopo purgati hai cancellato anche xorg.conf ?
<YADW1> A dire il vero xorg.conf l'avevo generato manualmente dopo aver installato i driver, per cercare di settare forzatamente la risoluzione; non ha sortito alcun effetto. Ora come ora mi trovo con il file ancora esistente e i driver installati, provo a cancellarlo e riavviare?
<Carlin0> YADW1, ma i driver li hai installati dai repo ?
<YADW1> Sì, non ho usato un pacchetto deb né una ppa di terze parti
<Carlin0> quindi xorg.conf lo crea già da se
<Carlin0> prova a purgerli poi cancelli xorg.conf riavvii e li reinstalli
<YADW1> Curiosamente no, anche su stackexchange diceva che si sarebbe autogenerato, eppure /etc/X11/xorg.conf non esisteva.
<YADW1> Ok, ora provo.
<YADW1_> Carlin0 ho seguito il tuo suggerimento, ora la risoluzione è tornata normale. Resta il problema dei driver disinstallati, che causa lag e glitch grafici un po' ovunque
<Carlin0> hai cancellato anche xorg.conf ?
<YADW1_> Sì sì.
<Carlin0> prova a reinstallarli allora
<YADW1_> Carlin0 si sono installati
<YADW1_> Riavvio?
<Carlin0> si devi riavviare
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, li chiudi stasera?!!
<YADW1_> Ok, grazie. Un attimo...
<YADW1> Rieccomi. Come mi aspettavo, ora c'è di nuovo la risoluzione sbagliata.
<Carlin0> eh non so che dirti ...
<YADW1> Teoricamente ho visto che sulla 12.04 (mi sembra) i driver funzionavano, ma mi era sembrato un po' estremo un rollback ad una versione così vecchia e peraltro fuori supporto
<Mr_Pan> eh...
<Carlin0> YADW1, ma xradr cosa dice ? metti in paste
<YADW1> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Nbn8C88dTt/
<Carlin0> YADW1, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<YADW1> Come puoi vedere, segna come massimo 1280x1024, quando prima arrivava almeno 1440x900
<YADW1> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/3HJvpnKrT3/
<Carlin0> usa i legacy è una scheda video vecchiotta
<YADW1> Ok, in effetti non l'avevo considerato. Potresti indicarmi quali pacchetti scaricare per quelli?
<Carlin0> YADW1, quelli che hai installato ... gli altri non andrebbero bene , purtroppo quando l'hardware invecchia la compatibilità viene meno
<YADW1> Ho notato, nel pastebin che ho mandato qui, che quelli installati ora sono la versione 304.135, mentre a me servirebbe la serie 173
<YADW1> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html <--- qui ci sono, ma solo per processori x64, giusto?
<Carlin0> nei repo i 173 non ci sono
<YADW1> Quindi quelli potrebbero non essere compatibili con la 16.04, dici?
<Carlin0> non saprei YADW1 ma qui diamo supporto solo a software dei repo
<YADW1> Ho capito. Grazie mille di tutto, comunque!
<Carlin0> ago_, hai problemi di connessione ?
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-22
<scott78> Buongiorno a tutti, uso Xubuntu 16.04 non riesco ha trovare più sulla home le cartelle documenti immagini musica scarica ecc.., mi potete aiutare?
<scott78> Buongiorno a tutti, uso Xubuntu 16.04 non riesco ha trovare più sulla home le cartelle documenti immagini musica scarica ecc.., mi potete aiutare?
<scott78> buonpomeriggio, ho un problema con xubuntu 16.04 all'avvio nella home mi appare questo errore "Assicurati che la cartella "/home/asot/Scaricati" esista o configurala con i servizi blueman" e non trovo nella home le cartelle Scaricati documenti immagini ecc, mi potete aiutare
<WalterQ> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa come aggiungere, da terminale, icone al launcher su ubuntu 16.04?
<WalterQ> (icone di applicazioni installate e funzionanti correttamente)
<marcy81> buonasera, avrei un problema con Wine. Ho messo troppi dpi e non rioesco a riportarli a 96 :-(
<marcy81> niente fatto :-)
<topomoto> buona sera dove posso trovare immagine iso di ubuntu grazie
<Mr_Pan> !download
<ubot-it> https://www.ubuntu.com/download o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<marcy81> Buonasera, ho un problema con un gioco su Wine. Mi dice che non posso giocarci Windowed con quel tipo di risoluzione
<marcy81> Mi fa giocare solo Fullscreen, per forzare l'emulazione a finestra ho dovuto Emulare il Desktop
<Giovanni> Salve ho un problema con ubuntu , ho appena installato su un pc ubuntu mate , posso navigare in internet e infatti sto scrivendo da suddetto pc ma se cerco di installare un programma o degli aggiornamenti mi dice errore e di controllare la mia connessione internet , come posso risolvere?
<gigirock> Giovanni, esattamente che errore ?
<Carlin0> Giovanni, e che versione di ubuntu ?
<Giovanni> Da software boutique per esempio scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito
<Giovanni> Per quanto riguarda la versione volevo scriverlo scusate ma non so dove leggerla , è ubuntu mate
<gigirock> Giovanni, ctrl alt t
<Giovanni> E poi? Cosa devo scrivere nel terminale?
<gigirock> Giovanni, scrivi lsb_release -a
<Giovanni> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<gigirock> ottimo
<Carlin0> !vedisources | Giovanni
<gigirock> Giovanni, scrivi sudo apt update
<ubot-it> Giovanni: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<Giovanni> @gigirock avevo già provato perché prima di scrivere avevo cercato un po' su internet , anche da lì mi da errore
<Carlin0> Giovanni, segui le istruzioni di ubot-it
<Giovanni> Devo postarlo qui il link?
<gigirock> yes
<Giovanni> http://termbin.com/ntby
<Giovanni> http://termbin.com/ntby
<Carlin0> Giovanni, hai appena messo mate ma hai già aggiunto sorgenti software non ufficiali
<Carlin0> Giovanni, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Carlin0> Giovanni, e dopo dai sudo apt update
<Giovanni> Ok da terminale non da più l'errore di prima e poi ho dato il comando per vedere gli aggiornamenti e mi sono fermato qui , mentre se provo aggiornamenti software dal menù dice sempre di controllare la mia connessione a internet
<Carlin0> sarà un bug della gui
<Giovanni> Come posso fare per risolvere?
<gigirock> reinstalla mate sudo apt install mate-desktop ?
<gigirock> !info mate-desktop
<ubot-it> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12.1-1 (xenial), package size 23 kB, installed size 85 kB
<Giovanni> Dice che è già l'ultima versione , poi tutto 0 meno 402 non aggiornati
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare ...
<gigirock> reinstalla mate sudo apt install --reinstall mate-desktop ?
<Giovanni> Purtroppo rieccomi non è cambiato nulla
<Carlin0> Giovanni, ma che programma è che ti da problemi ?
<Carlin0> software center ?
<Giovanni> Sistema , amministrazione , e poi metto aggiornamenti software (err. controlla connessione internet) oppure software boutique (vedi prima)
<Carlin0> software boutique ?
<Giovanni> Si
<Giovanni> Il software center non è preinstallato
<Carlin0> mi fai vedere una immagine di questo programma ?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Giovanni> https://prnt.sc/j8pk25  Ho messo sia il programma che è quello sulla sinistra sia l'errore che mi da quando tento di scaricare qualcosa
<Carlin0> Giovanni, alla fine è un fac simile di software center
<Carlin0> Giovanni, installa synaptic (gestore pacchetti) e usa quello
<Carlin0> Giovanni, da terminale sudo apt install synaptic
<Carlin0> e usa quello che funziona bene
<Giovanni> L'ho installato da terminale e sembra essere andata bene l'installazione , domanda stupida , dove lo trovo ora?
<Carlin0> si chiama gestore pacchetti
<Carlin0> non so su mate in che menù venga collocato
<Giovanni> Trovato ma anche questo mi da errore
<Carlin0> fai vedere l'immagine dell'errore
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Giovanni> https://prnt.sc/j8pnor
<Carlin0> Giovanni, ma prima hai dato il comando che ti ho detto ?
<Carlin0> Giovanni, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla del comando
<Giovanni> Scusami questo deve essermi sfuggito , dice impossibile rimuovere file o directory non esistente
<Carlin0> Giovanni, l'hai dato una volta sola o + volte ?
<Giovanni> Due volte
<Carlin0> vabbè fai vedere di nuovo ...
<Carlin0> !vedisources | Giovanni
<ubot-it> Giovanni: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<Giovanni> Scusami nel frattempo ho messo di nuovo aggiorna dal gestore pacchetti e sembra non darmi lo stesso errore di prima
<Giovanni> Sembra stia andando ora , boh ..
<Carlin0> Giovanni, non devi aggiungere sorgenti software non ufficiali
<Carlin0> !guideacaso | Giovanni
<ubot-it> Giovanni: Seguire delle guide trovate a casaccio nel web non è un bene per l'integrità di un sistema operativo Ubuntu/Linux , segui solo le guide del wiki ufficiale , inoltre quando dai il comando "sudo apt-add-repository" stai aggiungendo sorgenti software NON ufficiali al tuo sistema operativo , sorgenti che potrebbero dare seri problemi.
<Giovanni> Scusami ma l'ho praticamente appena installato e non ho fatto niente apparte scrivere qui , è un'opzione che puoi selezionare nell'installazione?
<Carlin0> certo Giovanni tu non hai fatto nulla e quell ppa si è aggiunto da solo
<gigirock> Giovanni, no , si dovrebbero usare i software originali ma cmq tu installi una versione del 2016 che abbisogna di upgrade infatti avevi 406 pacchetti da aggiornare
<gigirock> basta dare sudo apt update e poi upgrade e l'80% dei problemi si risolvono
<gigirock> se pero' si installano sw non ufficiali non e' garantito poi il normale funzionamento
<Giovanni> Scusate ora il problema sembra essere risolto ma non sto capendo , state dicendo che ubuntu che ho installato non è un software ufficiale o i programmi all'interno?
<Carlin0> Giovanni, sto dicendo che "TU HAI AGGIUNTO SORGENTI SOFTWARE NON UFFICIALI"
<Giovanni> Si questo l'ho capito , perdonami non me ne intendo granché e voglio imparare a usare ubuntu al meglio , non so cosa siano queste sorgenti software non ufficiali
<gigirock> Giovanni, esistono i repo dove i programmi sono 'certificati' e se rimani al loro interno nn avrai mai grossi problemi
<Giovanni> Ok , vi ringrazio per l'aiuto però non so come possa essere successo ciò , ho solo seguito le procedure dell'installazione e appena acceso mi dava già quell'errore , probabilmente non sto capendo , vi ringrazio per l'aiuto e la pazienza
<gigirock> Giovanni,tutto e' bene cio' che finisce bene....
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-15
<FlameMEX> buonasera
<FlameMEX> configurare samba per condividere la stamopante?
<FlameMEX> ce nessuno?
<Mr_Pan> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Mr_Pan> FlameMEX,
<benitburd> salve
<benitburd> sto tentando di scaricare il so portatile su usb, purtroppo l'unico file che mi viene mostrato è un iso.
<benitburd> come faccio ad espamdere un iso su chiavetta usb
<benitburd> ?
<benitburd> salve, sto tentando di scaricare il so portatile su usb, purtroppo l'unico file che mi viene mostrato è un iso.
<benitburd> come faccio ad espamdere un iso su chiavetta usb?
<enzotib> !usb | benitburd
<ubot-it> benitburd: Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<FlameMEX> serata
<FlameMEX> ho incasinato il file cupsd.conf
<FlameMEX> avete percaso quello di deflaut?
<David77> in che senso quello di default?
<fabio_cc> FlameMEX, il default lo trovi in /usr/share/cups/cupsd.conf.default
<FlameMEX> l'ho editato ed ho sbagliato qualche carattere, mi chiedevo se possiedi l'originale thx
<fabio_cc> FlameMEX, vedi sopra ↑
<FlameMEX> ok risolto thx
<fabio_cc> FlameMEX, di nulla
<mirkone> buonasera
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-16
<emilio189> hi
<emilio189> I have a problem with my wifi connection .. it's really slow
<emilio189> the card is a Broadcom 4311 and I'm using the b43 driver
<emilio189> anyone could help me?
<Mr_Pan> !inglese
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'inglese'
<Mr_Pan> !italiano
<ubot-it> scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle
<Mr_Pan> !english
<ubot-it> Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<emilio189> scusate ragazzi, credevo fosse il canale internazionale ..
<Mr_Pan> emilio189, scrivi dall'Abruzzo . .sei nel canale di supporto italiano ... perche´ scrivi in inglese
<emilio189> ho un problema con la mia scheda wireless .. una Broadcom4311 e sto usando il driver b43 opensource. La connessione è molto lenta, infatti facendo uno speedtest raggiungo a malapena 1 Mega
<emilio189> Mr_Pan: hai ragione, è l'abitudine :/
<emilio189> anche se tramite iwconfig leggo:
<emilio189> Bit Rate=48 Mb/s, Link Quality=66/70
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Mr_Pan> &&sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<Mr_Pan> senza && la seconda..
<emilio189> il problema è nato da poco, forse con qualche aggiornamento
<Mr_Pan>  levi il drver open che non funge
<Mr_Pan> e carichi i driver prorprietari ... altrimenti ocn quella scheda non ne esci
<emilio189> provo Mr_Pan
<emilio189> spero non salti la connessione
<emilio189> Mr_Pan: impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<emilio189> ho aggiornato già i repository
<emilio189> uname -a
<emilio189> Linux HP 4.4.0-145-generic #171-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 26 12:44:29 UTC 2019 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<emilio189> dovrebbe essere Ubuntu 16.04
<Mr_Pan> emilio189, cerca nel menu su driver aggiuntivi
<Mr_Pan> te li dovrebbe proporre
<emilio189> hai ragione
<emilio189> credo li stia installando
<emilio189> Mr_Pan: purtroppo il modulo "wl" viene caricato, ma la connessione non va
<emilio189> Il pacchetto broadcom-sta-dkms a cosa serve?
<emilio189> al boot leggo:
<emilio189> [   22.149935] wl: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.
<emilio189> [   22.149942] wl: module license 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints kernel.
<emilio189> [   22.157933] wl: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<emilio189> [   22.216870] wl driver 6.30.223.271 (r587334) failed with code 21
<emilio189> [   22.216874] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_detach : NULL ndev->ieee80211ptr, unable to deref wl
<Mr_Pan> emilio189, se floodi il bot ti caccia
<emilio189> purtroppo caricando il modulo wl dando ifconfig, non vedo la scheda wifi
<emilio189> ok
<emilio189> secondo me è qualche aggiornamento ai b43 che ha fatto casini
<emilio189> perchè andava bene .. ed infatti sono collegato tramite quelli
<emilio189> solo che è lento
<emilio189> posso forzare una reinstallazione dei b43?
<Mr_Pan> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Mr_Pan> emilio189, leggi la guida ti spiega come fare e queli drive usare (b43)
<Mr_Pan> emilio189, se poi ti vuoi fare un favore ... spendi 20/30 euro e cambia quella broadcom con una intel e vedrai che differenza e zero preoccupazioni
<emilio189> Mr_Pan: purtroppo fa parte del portatile
<Mr_Pan> emilio189, e che vuol dire lo apri la stacchi la cambi .. e´montata su uno zoccolino ... tipo la ram...
<emilio189> Mr_Pan: ho capito .. comunque ho installato una vecchia versione dei b43
<emilio189> Mr_Pan: dal link che mi hai mandato
<emilio189> in pratica la penultima .. sembra andare meglio, instatti arrivo a 17-18 Mbit/s
<emilio189> *infatti
<emilio189> con un ping di 24 contro i 250+ di prima
<emilio189> anche se sembra essere variabile ..
<emilio189> probabilmente come dici tu sarebbe da cambiare .. ma questo portatile non ci vale 20€ fra poco
<emilio189> ok confermo per il momento problema risolto, anche da chrome la situazione è nettamente migliorata
<Mr_Pan> probabilmente un aggiornamtno ha "rotto" il driver b43 succede
<Mr_Pan> ti converebbe bloccarlo alla versione attuale
<Mr_Pan> da console   sudo apt-mark hold b43*
<Mr_Pan> cosi anche se aggioni quello rimane alla versione attuale
<emilio189> Mr_Pan: ah ottimo
<emilio189> lo faccio subito
<emilio189> Mr_Pan: ti ringrazio
<emilio189> buona serata ragazzi!
<Mr_Pan> quando dai il comando ti dovrebbe
<Mr_Pan> dar ela lista di quello che blocca
<emilio189> si
<emilio189> ho bloccato firmware-b43-installer
<emilio189> è lui che si occupa di caricare il firmware nella cartella /lib/firmware
<emilio189> Mr_Pan: grazie, buona serata a tutti
<g1965> ciao a tutti
<g1965> posso fare una domanda relativa a xubuntu e linux xfce?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<g1965> ok, grazie. Vorrei provare ad installare xubuntu, premetto che ho preinstallato mint xfce con una partizione per la home dati. Se reinstallo solo il so, Xubuntu e non sovrascrivessi la home, funzionerebbe tutto regolarmente, in linea di massima? Grazie.
<Mr_Pan> teoricamente si
<Mr_Pan> mantieni i dati e le configurazioni dei programmi instaalti
<Carlin0> dovrebbe funzionare
<Mr_Pan> la rimappi come /home senza formattare
<g1965> ok, si. Il mio dubbio era unicamente circa eventuali "incompatibilità" fra le caratteristiche della "home di mint xfce" e Xubuntu, ma come dite potrebbero non esserci grossi problemi rimappando senza formattare. Vi ringrazio dell'attenzione.
<Carlin0> le conf dei programmi sono usuali su mint e ubuntu o altre distro
<Carlin0> uguali*
<g1965> ok, grazie.
<g1965> Vi auguro una buona serata e vi ringrazio per l'aiuto
<Carlin0> !prego
<ubot-it> di nulla
<Jalina> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Jalina> dove devo andare?
<Jalina> per scaricare?
<Jalina> mi potete dare quanlche nome link?
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-17
<qwerty> Salve, ho letto che scaricando ubuntu posso utilizzare anche linux, giusto?
<bartoso> Buongiorno, sono un utilizzatore di Ubuntu abbastanza inesperto, perciò mi scuso se la domanda potrebbe risultare stupida. Ho attualmente la versione 15.04 installata sul mio computer, e che ho scoperto essere ormai obsoleta da quasi 3 anni. Volevo installare la 18.04 LTS, ma non me lo fa fare direttamente dal sistema, e in giro ho trovato solo gui
<bartoso> de per l'avanzamento dalle versioni 16.04 e 17.10. Pertanto mi chiedevo: come devo fare per installare la versione 18.04 LTS? Devo ripetere la procedura di installazione come avevo fatto la prima volta, perdendo tutti i file?
<CRAZYMAN> DAL PENULTIMO AGGIORNAMENTO IL SISTEMA NON SI AVVIA PIU' CORRETTAMENTE SI BLOCCA CON LA SCHERMATA VIOLA E UNA RIGA MULTICOLORE
<CRAZYMAN> SUGGERIMENTI?
<pinkpanter> salve da poco sto provando umint 17 ma non riesco a trovare i driver della stampante epson et 2600
<pinkpanter> gradirei avere un vs corstese aiuto grazie
<Carlin0> !mint
<ubot-it> Linux Mint non è una derivata supportata di Ubuntu. Si prega di cercare assistenza in #linuxmint-help server irc.spotchat.org | https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewforum.php?f=65
<pinkpanter> grazie
<lupogrigio> ho bisogno di aiuto all'avvio ubuntu si blocca e mi da un errore [FAILED] Failed to start Cgroup managment daemon,cosa posso fare?
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-18
<ricy> salve
<ricy> sapete a che ora il sito permette di scaricare la nuova vers. 19.04?
<ricy> se la prendo da qui : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ricy> è la stessa cosa?
<ribisub> ciao, vorrei capire quali moduli inserire in black list come opzioni di avvio e come devono essere settati visivamente i parametri di avvio (spunta o non spunta)
<ribisub> cerco di installare la versione lubuntu 18.04
<eugenio_> ciao, cosa mi consigliate per eseguire il backup di alcune cartelle su un NAS?
<eugenio_> ciao, cosa mi consigliate per eseguire il backup di alcune cartelle su un NAS?
<Mr_Pan> eugenio_> uno script con rsync
<afra> problema aggiornamento
<afra> qualcuno può darmi una mano
* Carlin0 changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu gestito da volontari | Regolamento e info registrazione:http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) , download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download https://www.ubuntu.com/ |
* Carlin0 changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu gestito da volontari | Regolamento e info registrazione:http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://paste.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) , download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download https://www.ubuntu.com/ | Potrebbe essere necessario registrarsi per parlare in canale
<GRBDM> buonasera, ho installato ubuntu 19.04 ma dopo il log in si blocca
<GRBDM> sono riuscito ad entrare in recovery mode, cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema?
<groudon_> vedi il log che problema hai
<groudon_> ubuntu 19.04 funciona molto bene
<Carlin0> !dettagli | GRBDM
<ubot-it> GRBDM: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<GRBDM> ho un pc hp pavilion power 15 con  Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz 16 gb di ram [GeForce GTX 1050 Mobile]
<GRBDM> ho installato ubuntu tramite usb affianco a windows 10. prima di installarlo ho provato la live e funzionava solo quella in modalità safe graphic
<GRBDM> poi ho installato ubuntu e ho riscontrato il problema
<GRBDM> cioè dopo il log in (che mi fa eseguire correttamente) appare una schermata viola con il puntatore del maus, ma non funziona nulla
<GRBDM> buonasera,
<GRBDM> buonasera,?
<GRBDM> ho installato ubuntu 19.04 sul mio HP Pavilion Power Laptop 15-c ma dopo il log in (che mi fa fare correttamente ) mi compare una schermata viola (con il puntatore del mouse che non si muove) come posso risolvere? in recovery mode riesco ad accedere correttamente
<GRBDM> processore Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ C 16 gb ram GP107M [GeForce GTX 1050 Mobi
<Mr_Pan> GRBDM> troppo presto é stato rilasciato oggi pomeriggio e sul canale italiano ancora no ... nessuno qua lo ha provato
<Mr_Pan> GRBDM> il problema sicuramente risiede nella sk grafica nvidia
<torpedo_smash> ciao, ho appena scaricato Ubuntu 19.04 dal sito ufficiale edinstallato sul mio portatile, ma dopo l'installazione ho una schermata nera con scritte di caricamento demoni di sistema et similia, ma senza possibilità di fare nulla, neanchedi richimare bash con ctrl + alt + F2
<pallott> hi
<pallott> c'è qualcuno che parla italiano in stanza?
<pallott> vorrei un consiglio in merito a ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> pallott> questo é il canale italiano
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<pallott> ok scusatemi
<pallott> vorrei chiedervi quale versione installare su un vecchio macbook 1.1 con processore intel 32 bit
<pallott> ho notato che la versione standard di ubuntu attuale non è disponibile in 32 bit o almeno sul sito non sono riuscito a reperirla
<Carlin0> pallott, dicci modello esatto di cpu , scheda video e quantità di ram
<pallott> macbook modello a1181 (2006) processore Intel Core Duo 2Ghz 32 Bit Ram 2 Gb scheda video GMA 950
<pallott> con SSD
<pallott> attualmente uso snow leopard 10.6.8
<Carlin0> pallott, sarà meglio che vedi bene il modello di cpu perchè se non ricordo male intel dual core supportano il 64 bit
<pallott> è il primo processore intel che montano i portatili apple, sono certo che si tratti di un 32 bit
<Carlin0> quindi cerca il modello di cpu non i suoi dati
<pallott> posso allegare una foto qui in chat?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> si ma serve il modello di cpu , non altr
<Carlin0> almeno ... per poterti consigliare
<pallott> Intel Core Duo 667 Mhz
<Carlin0> e hai già cambiato la frequenza rispetto a prima , ma non è il modello
<pallott> T2500 Yohan
<Carlin0> pallott, lubuntu o xubuntu 18.04
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<pallott> non vedo la versione a 32 bit nel link
<Carlin0> hai aperto il link delle derivate ?
<pallott> si
<pallott> anche dalla home italiana quando vado alle derivate e selezion 32 bit i link non funzionano
<Carlin0> https://xubuntu.org/download
<Carlin0> scarica la 18.04
<pallott> mi linkeresti il download diretto? non uso i torrent
<Carlin0> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/xubuntu/releases/18.04/release/xubuntu-18.04-desktop-i386.iso
<pallott> Perfetto grazie mille. Per l'installazione ho già usato Refit, il problema è creare una USB avviabile, quale software mi consigliate? Posso farlo con utility disco di Mac Os?
<Carlin0> questa è la 32 bit e xubuntu è + leggerino rispetto a ubuntu normale visto che hai poca ram e cpu non molto performante
<Carlin0> pallott, per creare la usb bootabile cerca balena etcher
<Carlin0> c'è per linux , win e mac
<pallott> grazie
<Carlin0> https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<pallott> essendo nuovo nel mondo linux, vorrei capire meglio se si tratta di un sistema che possa darmi più compatibilità rispetto all'ultimo sistema installabile sul mio mac... ad esempio nelle pagine web (anche quelle che usano flash) etc
<Mr_Pan> flash e'morto per fortuna direi
<pallott> si ma ci sono siti che ancora lo utilizzano ahimè
<Carlin0> c'è ancora ma sta è sempre meno usato
<Carlin0> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 29.0.0.140ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 6 kB, installed size 58 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<pallott> la versione che mi avete consigliato di xubuntu a quando risale come release?
<pallott> vorrei avere un'idea rispetto ad esempio a snow leopard (2009) o a windows 8.1
<Carlin0> la 18.04 è di un anno fa aprile 2018 ed ha supporto fino ad aprile 2023
<Carlin0> oggi è uscita la 19.04 ma ha solo 7 mesi di supporto fino a gennaio 2020
<pallott> e supporta le ultime versioni dei piu diffusi browser immagino
<Carlin0> di default usa firefox ma puoi installare anche altro
<pallott> credo sia la soluzione migliore rispetto ai sistemi citati prima per questo vecchio portatile
<pallott> la differenza principale tra xubuntu e lubuntu qual è?
<Carlin0> l'interfaccia grafica
<pallott> signori siete stati gentilissimi
<pallott> vi auguro una buona serata
<Carlin0> altrettanto
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-19
<eugenio_> Mr_Pan, (scusa il ritardo nella risposta), sto provando con Grsync, ma mi si pianta a metà del backup iniziandomi a dare l'errore 95 - Operation not permitted
<qualcuno> salve a tutti telespettatori qui da TG5
<qualcuno> abbiamo avvistato uno stormo di gabbiani sul parabrezza della papamobile
<qualcuno> per questo Linus Torvalds inventerà la lampada con le ruote
<qualcuno> no asp
<qualcuno> avete rilasciato ubuntu 19.04?
<qualcuno> quello con il lupo drogato?
<qualcuno> @enzotib ciao
<Mr_Pan> qualcuno> ?
<pazmatteo> salve, è la prima volta che utilizzo questo strumento, posso scrivereil mio problema liberamente?
<pazmatteo> Avrei un problema con il GRUB...
<Carlin0> !chiedi | pazmatteo
<ubot-it> pazmatteo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<pazmatteo> IL GRUB dopo l'installazione di 19.04 non mi riconosce più windows
<Carlin0> pazmatteo, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> pazmatteo, metti il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | pazmatteo
<ubot-it> pazmatteo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<pazmatteo> scusami
<Carlin0> ?
<pazmatteo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pNyFvYFfng/
<Carlin0> pazmatteo, si tratta di win 10 ?
<pazmatteo> esattamente
<Carlin0> sembra che ora lo veda , prova a riavviare
<pazmatteo> se vuoi posso postarti anche una schermata di gparted o gestore dischi
<Carlin0> non serve pazmatteo si direbbe che il grub ha trovato win 10
<pazmatteo> ok, riavvio e in caso riapro la chat
<Carlin0> stando all'output che ti ha dato
<cris_> ragazzi per accelerare la ram c'è qualcosa
<cris_> ?
<pazmatteo> dopo aver aggiornato (sembra con successo) il grub su indicazione vostra, non riesco più a installare programmi in quanto "dpkg è stato interrotto"
<pazmatteo> ho provato con "dpkg -- configure -a" ma non funziona
<pazmatteo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hTbGFX6Sj4/
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-20
<fratt> salve, avrei un problemino con ubuntu...
<fratt> premetto che non sono un esperto...
<fratt> ho installato android studio come "sudo" e adesso per farlo partire correttamente devo aprire il terminale e lanciare studio.sh col sudo davanti. per semplificare volevo creare un link sulla scrivania, ma non sono riuscito a capire come mettere il sudo davanti in modo che mi chieda la password prima di lanciare android studio
<fratt> se qualche anima pia ha una dritta da darmi... grazie in anticipo
<David77> Buona Pasqua a tutti! :)
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-21
<makin> buon salve a tutti,vorrei istallare Ubuntu su un vecchio pc,ha 2 GB di ram,un intel pentium dual cpu da 2,40GHz,già con 7 va lentissimo e vorrei metterci Ubuntu che ne dite?
<makin> ciao
<makin> vorrei istallare Ubuntu su un vecchio pc con 2 GB di ram,un intel pentium duo core da 2.40 Ghz,già con 7 va lento,se condo voi con Ubuntu risolvo il problema?
<Doom_> ho un hard disk usb esterno cifrato con luks , ma dalla live usb di Xubuntu me lo rileva ma non me lo fa aprire, compare la schermata per inserire la password , una volta inserita mi dice permesso negato
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-13
<montellanet> Buongiorno ragazzi, volevo installare xubuntu sul mio pc datato ma la pagina da errore....solo la pagina di kubuntu non mi da errore...grazie
<Massimo> ciao ragazzi buona Pasqua, giusto per curiosita... ma è normale che linux mint in avvio prenda 1gb di memoria?
<Carlin0> !chat | Massimo
<ubot-it> Massimo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> !mint | Massimo
<ubot-it> Massimo: Linux Mint non è una derivata supportata di Ubuntu. Si prega di cercare assistenza in #linuxmint-help server irc.spotchat.org | https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewforum.php?f=65
<Massimo> ok grazie
<UomoScaligero> perfetto sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu con boot manager
<UomoScaligero> però non mi trova il wifi sembra che manchi un supporto come posso fare?
<Guest4837> salve dopo aver installato xubuntu non si sente l'audio ne dagli altoparlanti ne dalle cuffie cosa devo fare?
<lea> buongiorno, rieccomi. I file che avevo perso ieri, come sospettavo non sono stati a quanto pare eliminati. Con photorec non sono apparsi, quindi penso (spero) che siano ancora nel pc. Non lo so può essere che siano andati a finire con un altro utente? Ci sta un nuovo_utente che non ho creato io, è normale?
<lea> purtroppo non riesco ad entrare in questo nuovo_utente perchè non conosco la psw
<Carlin0> !chat | lea
<ubot-it> lea: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lea> non voglio parlare di altro, ma di ubuntu. Mi riferisco allo stesso problema di ieri, può darsi che i miei dati non sono persi ma sono stati spostati su questo nuovo_utente?
<vitodoc> lea: se esiste un nuovo utente lo trovi in /home
<vitodoc> photorec non cerca solo i file cancellati ma tutti i file indipendentemente se li hai cancellati o meno.
<lea> sì ma a prescindere, non ci sono quelli che non riesco più a trovare da ieri
<lea> ci sono tutti tranne quelli
<vitodoc> lea hai un hdd o un ssd ?
<lea> hdd
<vitodoc> se non li trova è molto probabile che i settori sul quale erano scritti  sono stati sovrascritti
<vitodoc> photorec non tiene conto dei percorsi delle cartelle, lui legge tutto quanto l'hd dal primo all'ultimo cluster
<lea> mi sembra strano, perchè mancano all'appello un paio di giga caricati ieri e ieri scomparsi. Non ho poi installato quasi nulla
<lea> Sì lo so di photorec, ieri mi hanno consigliato rlinux, migliore, ma non ci ho capito nulla
<vitodoc> lo conosco ma non l'ho mai usato. lea per cortesia, dato che non è un problema riguardante ubuntu ma di recupero file, passa sul canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<lea> vitodoc non sembrare troppo insistente, ma non sono qui per il problema del mancato recupero di quei file, ma perchè sospetto che quei documenti non siano stati cancellati ma finiti chissà dove.
<lea> *non vorrei sembrare
<lea> avevo letto qualcosa di simile successo a qualche altro, facendo più o meno ciò che ho fatto io, e cioè non riuscire a spostare file da pendrive perchè il cestino pieno.
<lea> sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<lea> dando questi comandi sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/* sudo rm -rf /root/.local/share/Trash/files/* e intervendo da nautilus, è possibile aver cancellato quasi tutti i documenti anche delle altre cartelle? E poi perchè non tutti?
<vitodoc> quelo comando ha sicuramente cancellato file e cartelle in quanto l'opzione -r elimina le cartelle. Il fatto che non tutto sia sta eliminato immagino che si stato interrotto prima della fine del processo.
<lea> Ma elimina le tutte le cartelle???
<lea> Ci sono più discussioni in merito a quei comandi e tutti riguardano il cancellamento del cestino. Se gli si da il percorso del cestino, com'è che elimina tutto?
<vitodoc> sì, quel comando svuota il cestino
<lea> ecco,  no tutto
<vitodoc> ma non so come sia possibile che tu abbia perso tutto anche in altre cartelle
<lea> che poi non sarà perso, perchè non vi è traccia nei ripristinati
<lea> Vabbè vado nell'altra chat, vediamo se mi danno una mano ad utilizzare rlinux, almeno riprovo con quest'altro programma
<lea> grazie in ogni caso per la disponibilità
<cris40> impossibile scaricare lubuntu dal sito
<cris40> non viene trovato il file da scaricare... :-(((
<cris40> versione 32 bit 19
<Carlin0> cris40, se vuoi la 32 bit devi scaricare la 18.04 , le successive sono solo a 64 bit
<cris40> ok, grazie... provo
<cris40> il mio è un centrino duo T2250, credo sia 32bit
<Mr_Pan> cris40> si 32 bit
<cris40> io sto usando lubuntu 18.10
<Mr_Pan> cris40> dopo quella versione non esistono pi'iso a 32 bit
<Mr_Pan> vengono rilasciate solo per i 64 bit
<cris40> ok... tengo quella e aggiorno quello che si puo'. grazie.
<cris40> stavo cercando di installare skype, ma finora non ho avuto fortuna. mi risulta installata ma non si avvia.
<Carlin0> skype lavora solo  a 64 bit
<Carlin0> forse riesci a usarlo via web con chromium
<cris40> via web... firefox non puo'? devo installare chromium?
<cris40> posso provare... grazie ragazzi
<cris40> sono alle prime armi con linux, e ci sto facendo un po' a cazzotti... ;-)
<Carlin0> sempre che tu riesca a installare chromium perchè la 18.10 è fuori supporto
<cris40> ecco... appunto. sto lavorando su un vecchio acer aspire 9800, un mega portatilone con schermo da 20 pollici. praticamente nuovo ma con windows vista, praticamente inutilizzabile.
<cris40> cercavo di ridargli vita con linux, visto che non ' possibile installarci nientaltro di classe winzozz... :-/
<Carlin0> installa lubuntu 18.04 almeno hai supporto fino al 2023
<cris40> quindi la 18.10 che ho messo su non va bene?
<cris40> reinstallo?
<Carlin0> ridargli vita è una favola ... il pc è vecchio e resta vecchio
<Carlin0> rileggi ciò che ho scritto
<cris40> ok.
<Carlin0> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<cris40> è che buttare una macchina perfettamente funzionante e con comunque un processore dual core, una scheda video NVIDIA,  un monitor da 20 pollici, 2gb di ram e 1Tb di HD, mi sembra una vera cattiveria... ma tant'è. Io volevo almeno provarci (e con la scusa affacciarmi al mondo linux ;)
<cris40> ok, grazie
<cris40> 18.04 lts
<cris40> messaggio ricevuto
<cris40> grazie. ;-)
<stefano86> salve a tutti
<stefano86> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<stefano86> da giorni ormai navigo a vista
<stefano86> in pratica ho un portatile HP Stream
<Carlin0> !aiuto | stefano86
<ubot-it> stefano86: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<stefano86> ho installato Ubuntu 19.10 e non funziona il wifi
<stefano86> (ok scusate)..
<stefano86> ho provato a cercare i driver della scheda wireless e ho scaricato da qualche mirror dei file DEB che però non sono riuscito ad installare...qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<stefano86> grazie
<Carlin0> che scheda ?
<stefano86> la scheda wireless
<Carlin0> modello ? marca ?
<stefano86> leggendo alcune richieste simili avevo provato a cercare i driver di questa scheda (ora non ricordo come si chiama perchè non so i comandi da terminale)
<stefano86> mi aiuteresti con i comandi a terminale ? così ti fornisco queste info
<stefano86> grazie Carlin0
<stefano86> :)
<Carlin0> per vedere da terminale scrivi lspci | grep -i net
<stefano86> eccola: BroadCom Inc. BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<Carlin0> sei connesso ora col pc ?
<stefano86> nada
<Carlin0> via cavo intendo ...
<stefano86> ti sto scrivendo da un altro pc (questo connesso)
<stefano86> no perchè lo Stream manco il cavo di rete c'ha
<stefano86> :(
<Carlin0> non riesci a connetterlo via cavo ?
<stefano86> nada
<stefano86> va solo (anzi andava) con scheda wifi
<stefano86> è un portatile particolare, un HP Stream
<stefano86> molto piccolo
<Carlin0> allora devi seguire la procedura senza  rete e non sempre va a buon fine , cmq ti linko la guida
<Carlin0> !bcm | stefano86
<ubot-it> stefano86: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<stefano86> questa è proprio la guida che ho usato per scaricare i driver come da indicazioni:
<Carlin0> eh ma come ti ho detto senza cavo non sempre si riesce
<stefano86> ero andato a scaricarmi quella lista di 5 driver come c'è scritto dai mirror europei...purtroppo non ne sono riuscito ad installare manco uno perchè mettendomi questi DEB sul pc Stream, e provandoli direttamente (banalmente doppio click) mi restava l'installazione del driver come "appesa"
<stefano86> uhm ok...senti ti chiedo...siccome in questo stream prima di installare questo ubuntu nuovo 19.10 c'era una versione ubuntu vecchia (ora non ricordo la versione...forse 17 o ancora prima) ...se provassi a scaricarmi in chiavetta una versione del genere di ubuntu e installarla qui?
<stefano86> è fattibile? si possono trovare versioni ubuntu vecchie?
<Carlin0> hai sempre lo stesso problema dela scheda di rete
<Carlin0> cmq si puoi scaricare la 18.04
<stefano86> si certo, ma come ti dicevo, viene da una versione vecchia di ubuntu (non ricordo quale) ...e in uqella il wifi andava
<Carlin0> stefano86, ma che cpu ha ? quanta ram ?
<stefano86> mo te dico
<stefano86> processore intel celeron 1.60 Ghz
<stefano86> 4 giga di ram
<Carlin0> bhe sarebbe certamente meglio qualcosa di più leggero con quel processore ...
<Carlin0> ma facciamo una prova stefano86
<stefano86> mi servirebbe una versione precedente ancora (perchè quello che non ti ho detto è che avevo lo stesso problema in questo con la versione 18.04...è veramente da li che ho avuto problemi di wifi, ho provato ad installare la versione 19.10 sperando nel miracolo, non è successo e ho cercato i driver a mano e anche li ...fallimento.. sono alla frutta)
<Carlin0> in che cartella sono i file che hai scaricato ?
<stefano86> bah una cartella ABC del menga
<stefano86> sulla scrivania
<Carlin0> sulla scrivania dentro una cartella ?
<Carlin0> come si chiama la cartella ?
<Carlin0> nome esatto maiuscole/minuscole
<stefano86> Scrivania/ABC
<Carlin0> stefano86, scrivi nel terminale cd Scrivania/ABC
<stefano86> ci sono
<Carlin0> e poi scrivi ls
<Carlin0> vedi i file ?
<stefano86> si li vedo
<Carlin0> ok ora prova a dare il comando
<Carlin0> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<stefano86> aspè
<stefano86> io in questa cartella ho , per tutti e 5 i driver, almeno 4 file deb
<stefano86> ne tengo uno soltanto e provo ?
<Carlin0> dai il comando che ti ho scritto
<Carlin0> con tutti i file dnetr
<Carlin0> dentro
<stefano86> ok
<Carlin0> dovrebbero essere tutti e 5 deb
<stefano86> sta lavorando
<Carlin0> se non da errori quando finisce riavvia
<stefano86> mi è apparsa una schermata sul secure boot enabled
<stefano86> do ok e riavvio?
<Carlin0> allora ti spiego
<Carlin0> che poi devo scappare
<stefano86> ti ringrazio Carlin0
<Carlin0> devi disabilitare il secure boot e poi ripeti il procedimento
<Carlin0> perchè quello blocca
<stefano86> ok capito
<stefano86> per disabilitarlo si fa da bios?
<Carlin0> si
<stefano86> ok.. mo provo
<Carlin0> a più tardi
<Carlin0> ...
<stefano86> grazie mille Carlin0
<stefano86> ti pago mille birre se riesco ;)
<gigirock> stefano86: ma il windows 10 e' ancora installato su quel pc ?
<Liuk> Ciao! Ho da poco installato Ubuntu 18 su un HP Pavillon dv ma non riesco a far funzionare la webcam integrata. Quasa dirmi come risolvere il problema?
<gigirock> Liuk: fai lsusb dal terminale e vediamo che webcam viene rilevata....
<Liuk> https://pastebin.com/2YBM6jND
<gigirock> Liuk: fai lo stesso per lspci
<Liuk> https://pastebin.com/SgndWmNN
<gigirock> Liuk: non viene neanche rilevata la webcam non e' che c'e' qualche tasto che la abilita ?
<gigirock> Liuk: nei driver aggiuntivi non c'e' niente ?
<Liuk> sul tasto fisico non saprei dirti
<gigirock> Liuk: sudo rfkill list , riporta qualcosa riguardo alla webcam ?
<Liuk> come controllo i driver aggiuntivi?
<gigirock> Liuk: "driver aggiuntivi" e' un programma di ubuntu , fai ricerca e lo trovi
<gigirock> Liuk: hai installato ubuntu gnome ?
<Liuk> GNOME Shell 3.28.4
<Liuk> https://pastebin.com/qCNiRZZd
<Liuk> in driver aggiuntivi non c'è nulla
<Liuk> la webcam ha funzionato la prima volta che ho installato e aperto skype
<Liuk> poi ha smesso
<gigirock> Liuk: strano , cosa e' collegato in usb a quel pc ?
<Liuk> un mouse
<gigirock> Liuk: allora prova a controllare nel bios se c'e' qualche impostazione per attivare o disattivare la web cam, sembra strano ma direi.... che e' defunta.
<gigirock> Liuk: hai ancora la chiavetta per installazione di ubuntu ? se si prova a riavviare da li e controllare se la webcam viene rilevata....
<Liuk> ok ci provo
<Liuk> grazie mille per l'aiuto
<matteote> Ciao, ho un dubbio che non è esattamente relativo ad Ubuntu direttamente. Lasciatemi spiegare.
<matteote> Stavo pensando di partizionare il mio computer Windows 7 di modo da avere sia Windows 7 che Ubuntu. Provando da Windows 7 a farlo però, nella sezione “riduci disco”  mi da come “spazio di riduzione disponibile in MB” il numero “51” anche se di spazio disponibile c’è 43,44 GB. Qualcuno ha idea di come mai?
<matteote> Qualcuno è in grado di aiutare?
<matteote> Va bene, grazie lo stesso.
<UomoScaligero> Ciao a tutti ho un problema ho installato ubuntu ma non mi trova nessuna lerfichercj
<UomoScaligero> Ciao a tutti ho installato ubuntu ma ho un problema col Wi-Fi dice questo
<UomoScaligero> nessun adattatore wifi trovato
<gigirock> UomoScaligero: che computer e' che versione hai installato e come
<gigirock> !dettagli | UomoScaligero
<ubot-it> UomoScaligero: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<UomoScaligero> Portatile hp Intel i7 8th gen
<UomoScaligero> linux ubuntu 18.04.4 LTD
<UomoScaligero> No lts sorry
<gigirock> UomoScaligero: hai disabilitato secure boot ?
<UomoScaligero> No da dove lo faccio?
<gigirock> nel bios devi disabilitare secure boot perche' non lascia installare i driver 'alieni'
<UomoScaligero> Ah ok poi ci guardo ora sta installando una valanga di aggiornamenti mi sono connesso in hotspot col telefono
<gigirock> UomoScaligero: con iphone ?
<UomoScaligero> Si
<gigirock> cmq quando ha finito con aggiornamenti, controlla in 'driver aggiuntivi' , se non c'e' qualche driver da aggiugere
<UomoScaligero> Ok
<UomoScaligero> Gigirock realtek semiconductor dice che non funziona
<UomoScaligero> Vediamo se mi applica un driver che ha trovato open source
<gigirock> UomoScaligero: dove lo ha trovato ?
<UomoScaligero> Driver aggiuntivi
<gigirock> ok
<Livio-87> Salve a tutti! ho un problemino con TuxGuitar, speravo che qualcuno riuscirre ad aiutarmi :-)
<gigirock> !domanda | Livio-87
<ubot-it> Livio-87: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Livio-87> ok scusami chiedevo per educazione.. Ho TuxGuitar che non suona, ho installato Timidity, purtroppo non me lo vede tra le opzioni delle porte midi disponiili, per riuscire a vederlo devo inserire a terminale "timidity -iA -Os" in questo modo in TuxGuitar in opzioni audio riesco finalmente a trovare le porte midi Timidity, purtroppo il terminale dopo
<Livio-87>  è inutilizzabile, e se spengo il computer o forzo l'arresto del terminale l'audio in tuxguitar smette di funzionare
<UomoScaligero> Gigirock ha installato driver alternativo ma non mi trova comunque nessun adattatore Wi-Fi
<UomoScaligero> Risolto sembra ho modificato la voce nel bios ora sembra andare gigirock
<UomoScaligero> Grazie
<matteomacconi> Salve ho un problema con la webcam integrata del pc
<matteomacconi> se la apro visualizza una schermata nera
<nlnx> ciao a tutti, qualcuno utilizza ubports?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matteote> Ciao, ho installato Ubuntu ma quando avvio il computer parte il boot loader di Windows normale. Come accedo a Ubuntu?
<matteote> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<gigirock> !domanda | matteote
<ubot-it> matteote: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<matteote> Ho fatto tutto in una riga @gigirock.
<gigirock> matteote: hai installato dalla usb ubuntu su un pc dove gia' esisteva windows 10 ?
<matteote> È esatto, ma non è Windows 10. Si tratta di Windows 7.
<gigirock> matteote: allora riprendi la chiavetta usb e riparti da quella , poi segui questa guida. https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<matteote> Non capisco come installare boot repair. Devo avere una nuova immagine disco?
<matteote> Ah no okay, dalla guida inglese vedo che si può fare anche l’installazione da Ubuntu.
<matteote> A presto.
<gigirock> matteote: come e' andata ?
<matteote> Ciao, scusate se sono tornato. Utilizzo un computer VAIO e all’avvio, prima che parta Windows, appare la scritta “VAIO”. Se utilizzo il bootrepair, rischio di perdere quella scritta?
<matteote> gigirock quello lo faccio domani. Intanto se tu ne sei in grado, per favore rispondi alla mia ultima domanda. Non vorrei fare una cosa in cui alla fine non è più possibile tornare indietro.
<Mr_Pan> matteote> é fondamentale la scritta vaio?!?!
<Mr_Pan> comunque quella del logo é una impostazione che trovi nel bios di solito
<matteote> Non è quello, ma è perchè penso che sia collegato al boot principale e vorrei evitare anche in fatto, magari p, di garanzia.
<matteote> Ah okay, quindi succede tutto dopo quello. Perfetto allora.
<Carlin0> matteote, controlla le priorità di boot nel bios
<Mr_Pan> matteote> un sony VAIO non é piú in garanzia da un pezzo ...
<matteote> Puoi spiegare meglio Carlin0?
<Carlin0> se hai uefi puoi impostare quale os avviare per primo
<matteote> Utilizzo Windows 7, quindi è un BIOS.
<matteote> BIOS Aptio.
<Carlin0> vecchio bios ?
<matteote> Non sono sicuro. Penso di sì però, diciamo che è uscito con il computer.
<Carlin0> non sei sicuro accertati
<matteote> Come me ne accerto?
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0> é un classico bios con schermate blu/grigio nunlla di che
<matteote> Esatto. Quello lì.
<matteote> Perfetto. Grazie mille per ora.
<Carlin0> Mr_Pan, sei sicuro non sia uefi ?
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-14
<matteote> Ciao, ho installato Ubuntu e ho avuto un problema con l’avvio. Grazie all’aiuto vostro qui in chat ho risolto ma adesso, avviando Ubuntu (per la prima volta) ad ogni punto che cambia colore lo schermo si spegneva e poi si riaccendeva. Adesso ha smesso ma sta ancora continuando con la scritta “Ubuntu” e i puntini di sotto che si colorano. È normale
<matteote> che sia lento? Sarà un paio di minuti ormai che è così.
<Carlin0> matteote, che cpu ha il pc (modello esatto) ? quanta ram ? che scheda video?
<matteote> https://www.sony.it/electronics/support/laptop-pc-vpc-series/vpceb4m1e/specifications
<Carlin0> matteote, quel link non dic equanta ram ha e nemmeno la scheda video
<matteote> Se non erro sono 4 GB di RAM.
<Mr_Pan_> é quello del sony vaio
<Carlin0> e manco sa quanta ram ha
<matteote> @carlin0 la scheda video è quella integrata.
<matteote> Sta continuando ad avviarsi. Non ha ancora cambiato schermata. Sarà così da una mezz’ora. Che faccio?
<matteote> È quello con la scritta Ubuntu e i 5 puntini.
<Carlin0> matteote, stiamo ancora aspettando le specifiche del pc
<matteote> https://ibb.co/t884f6B
<matteote> non ho le specifiche del PC a portata di mano.
<matteote> Cosa faccio, faccio partire un riavvio forzato?
<matteote> Qui c’è solo l’animazione Ubuntu che continua ad andare avanti. Non so cosa fare.
<matteote> Sì è riavviato da solo, provo un’altra volta a riavviare Ubuntu.
<matteote> Ora si è avviato.
<vitodoc> bene
<matteote> Perfetto, grazie.
<Francy> Buongiorno , dopo aver acceso il computer ed aver scelto tra le opzioni Ubuntu lo schermo diventa nero. Mentre se provo a scegliere windows il problema non sussiste. Volevo sapere come fare per sistemare, in quanto ho dei file sulla home di ubuntu. Grazie anticipatamente
<Carlin0> Francy, ma prima funzionava ?
<Carlin0> scappato/a
<Francy> Si
<Francy> Funzionava fino a sabato
<Carlin0> fre cosa hai fatto sabato ?
<Francy> Nulla di che, anche perché è stato usato da mia mamma.
<Francy> Anche quando lo aggiorno non è mai successo. Praticamente dopo aver selezionato ubuntu,carica come al solito però anziché comparirmi il login lo schermo rimane nero
<Carlin0> Francy, che scheda video ha il pc ?
<Carlin0> siamo sicuri che la mamma sabato non ha fatto danni ?
<Francy> Ho chiesto a mio fratello,in quanto il PC era suo....non penso dopotutto lei legge solo i giornali
<Carlin0> Francy, che scheda video ha il pc ?
<Francy> Mio fratello non si ricorda🤦‍♀️....però guardando vedo intel non so se c'entra 😅
<Francy> Sono andata anche su opzioni avanzate e sul vostro forum però non sono riuscita a sistemare la.cosa.
<Carlin0> Francy, puoi provare una cosa
<Francy> Ok
<Carlin0> quando sei al menù di grub premi il tasto "e" poi cerca una riga che inizia con "linux" e aggiungi alla fine della riga "nomodeset" , poi premi F10 per avviare con la modifica
<Carlin0> anche se ho i mie dubbi che la cosa sortisca effetti , ma tentare non nuoce
<Francy> Infatti....ora provo
<Francy> Nulla lo schermo rimane nero
<Francy> Se provo ad reinstallare ubuntu potrebbe sistemare sto problema o è una perdita di tempo?
<Francy> scusa mi è caduta la connessione, sono col cellulare
<pluscio> salve, qualcuno mi legge?
<manexus78> Salve a tutti. sto cercando di installare Ubuntu 19-10 ma post download non riesco ad avviare
<Carlin0> manexus78, su che pc ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<manexus78> wow. dunque è un Sony Vaio vgn-fw31e Ram 4G Intel duo t6400 2.00ghz 64bit
<manexus78> sto controllando la scheda video ma presumo sia di quelle integrate
<Carlin0> che problema da al riavvio ?
<Carlin0> cmq con una cpu simile sarebbe stato meglio qualcosa di più leggero tipo xubuntu
<Carlin0> e sarebbe anche meglio la 18.04 dal momento che la 19.10 ha solo più 3 mesi di supporto
<manexus78> semplicemente ho scaricato su hard e poi su pendrive all'avvio dell'icona install mi chiede con quale supporto voglia avviare l'installazione e lì sono bloccato perchè mi propone solo app di win10
<Carlin0> come l'hai messa su pennetta ?
<manexus78> ok Carlino forse è il caso che installi qualcosa di più soft
<manexus78> dalla pagina del sito chiede il download 19-10 chiede drive o server. ho scelto drive e poi da lì l'ho girata su pendrive
<Carlin0> come ?
<Carlin0> copia/incolla ?
<manexus78> tasto dx invia a usbdrive
<Carlin0> non va bene la penna deve essere creata con un programma apposito , usa etcher
<Carlin0> !etcher | manexus78
<ubot-it> manexus78: Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<manexus78> ok provo subito
<manexus78> signori scusate chiede se per win o Linux.  ????
<Carlin0> su che sistema operativo prepari la chiavetta ?
<manexus78> win 64bit
<Carlin0> quindi win
<manexus78> win10 64bit
<manexus78> si
<rosyvichi64> buonasera
<claro2> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho un piccolo problema con dual monitor. Ho un portatile. Se aggiungo un monitor esterno e lo metto alla mia destra, il monitor primario resta quello del portatile. Se invece lo metto alla mia sinistra, non c'è verso, il monitor primario diventa quello aggiunto, anche se così non risulta dalle impostazioni. In effetti quando ho aggiunto il monitor la procedura guidata diceva "Estendi a destra" senza contemplare l
<claro2> 'estensione a sinistra. Dipenderà da questo? c'è qualche trucoo per risolvere?
<claro> Che cosa strana. Se lo sistemo sopra, a destra o sotto funziona tutto perfettamente. Solo se lo sistemo a sinistra, diventa schermo primario.
<bobo88> Ciao
<Bullo> qualcuno mi può dare una mano? non riesco ad installare lubuntu su un vecchio t100taf
<giampi> ciao a tutti cè qualcuno?
<giampi> mi servirebbe aiuto per installare il grub su sistema uefi... ho un acer aspire  es15
<Lukino92> Salve,non riesco ad installare lubuntu sul mio computer potete darmi una mano?
<Moshendrix> aiutooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Moshendrix> nel mio pc portatile fino a 2 giorni fa c'era la versione 14.04 lts ho fatto l'avanzamento di sistema al 16.04 (ma non va molto bene) allora sto facendo o meglio provando a fare l'avanzamento al 18.04 ma sono un profano di tutto cio..e non riesco
<Moshendrix> posso tornare alla versione 14.04 lts che funzionava perfettamente?
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-15
<matrix11> ???????????????
<Peduckx> ciao ragazzi, ho da poco installato sul mio portatile la distribuzione KUBUNTU. Ho riscontrato due problemi, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<vitodoc> Peduckx: spiega il rpblema
<Peduckx> 1- il mio portatile ha 2 HD interni, uno piccolo per i boot ed uno per immagazzinare. Il sistema non mi legge l'HD per immagazzinare.
<Peduckx> 2- il tasto della luminosità della tastiera non funziona
<andreafranchi> buongiorno ho appena istallato ubuntu 32 bit su un vecchio pc ma quando lo accendo sullo schermo compaiono righe bianche e si riesce a malapena a intravedere lo sfondo, ho provato a cambiare risoluzione dello schermo ma non è cambiato niente,potete aiutarmi? grazie
<lukino92> salve, qualcuno sa risolvere questo problema?"ubi-partman crashed"
<fabiom91> Ciao a tutti, ho una web application su un ubuntu server ed ho problemi con l'upload da parte dei miei users, di file > ~300Kb. Qualcuno può darmi una mano troubleshooting?
<Mariusss> Ragazzi ho un problema con la webcam in firefox, non mi visualizza l'immagine in 16:9. Su chromium si. E' possibile risolvere?
<iperbole> buona sera, chiedo consiglio per ripristinare ubuntu o reinstallare tutto (magari senza perdere dati) per via della eccessiva lentezza all'avvio.
<iperbole> ho provato qualche guida ma non ci sono riuscito
<Guest85358> Salve a tutti. ho un problema con la mia chiavetta wifi usb. fino a ieri funzionava, dopo un aggiornamento oggi ha smesso di funzionare
<Guest85358> pennetta usb wifi TL-WN823N
<Guest85358> succede quasi sempre in concomitanza con il periodo dell'avanzamento
<Guest85358> alla nuova versione
<marius1978> buonasera
<marius1978> c'è qualcuno per chidere info?
<Lorenzo> salve
<Lorenzo> sareste così gentili da aiutarmi?
<Guest4090> hey
<Guest4090> c'è nessuno?
<bananameccanica> Salve ragazzi
<bananameccanica> ci siete?
<puccio> ciao a tutti , dopo 4 anni , mi son deciso di passare alla 18.04 LTS . Il sistema è poco fluido, lento. Qualcuno sa guidarmi nel capire la causa?
<puccio> non riesco a vedere video su youtube, mediaset, rai senza che questi vadano a scatti.
<puccio> anche la scrittura di comandi sul terminale va un po a scatti
<Carlin0> puccio, che cpu ha il pc ? quanta ram ?
<puccio> Carlin0 ti passo l'output del comando inxi -Fz ?
<puccio> Quad core Intel Core i7-4710MQ (-MT-MCP-) cache: 6144 KB
<puccio> 8 G di ram
<Carlin0> hai aggiornato o hai fatto una installazione nuova ?
<puccio> fatto da 0, installazione nuova
<Carlin0> strano ... non dovresti avere problemi con quel hardware
<puccio> assolutamente, ma infatti il 16 volava
<puccio> non so chi mi ci ha portato :)
<puccio> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bnVWTy5WSN/
<puccio> non so se puo essere utile
<puccio> cioè addirittura quando faccio destro sul terminale, per copiare l'output, prima che compare il menu dove sta scritto copia, aspetto 5 secondo :(
<puccio> qui il risultato di --> df -h
<puccio> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9h2cBvGRr2/
<puccio> io non so come approcciare il problema, ho il presentimento di qualche driver CPU / GRAPHICS, ad esempio : OpenGL: renderer: Mesa DRI Intel Haswell Mobile
<dantes> salve
<dantes> ragazzi ho installato un programma con snap.Funziona bene.
<dantes> il problema è che non riesco a trovare il file (e il suo percorso assoluto) che manda in esecuzione il programma di cui sopra
<dantes> qualche indicazione?
<puccio> Carlin0, un indizio? un modo per capire? un calcio nel sedere? qualcosa? ahah
<GiuliaGre> Sto provando ad installare LUbuntu su un vecchio pc Asus EEE 1100 HA. Lo so che è un catorcio ma ho pensato che potrebbe comunque essere utile da regalare a qualche scuola. Ho provato a scaricare il file di ubuntu e salvarlo nella chiavetta USB, sono entrata nel bios e ho modificato le impostazioni mettendo la chiavetta al primo posto. Poi però al
<GiuliaGre> riavvio si è presentato lo schermo nero con un trattino. Cosa posso fare? Grazie a chi vorrà aiutarmi.
<vitodoc> devi montare la iso scaricata con etcher
<vitodoc> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<GiuliaGre> Grazie! Quindi devo passare per Etcher e rifare tutto da capo
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-16
<baien> buongiorno , non riesco a far partire l'istallazione del sistema, mi dice questo;Kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU.
<vitodoc> baien: che cpu hai ?
<vitodoc> sicuramente hai un pc vecchio a 32bit.
<baien> forse ho fatto un errore banale , ho scaricato .iso x64 mentre io ho x32
<baien> può essere?
<vitodoc> scarica Xubuntu o lubuntu a 32 bit
<baien> ok grazie qual è quello più "leggero" ?
<vitodoc> lubuntu
<baien> Grazie mille
<baien> buona giornata
<vitodoc> ciao
<Aleeee> ciao a tutti, sto studiando python e vorrei aiutarvi nello sviluppo, come posso fare?
<dantes_> ragazzi ho installato un programma con snap
<dantes_> ora non trovo il file launcher e il suo path assoluto
<dantes_> qualcuno sa dove li va a depositare snap?
<chicco> ho 4 gb di memoriaram,intel pentium 3.40ghzx2disco solido 60 gb mi hannoinstallato tempo fa ubuntu 16.04 lts....non riesco ad aggiornarlo perche hanno installato male, vorrei reinstallare il sistema piu giusto per il mio dekstop....cosa mi consigliate?
<chicco> inoltre nel mio boot non c'èusb....
<chicco> c'è qualcuno?
<gigirock> chicco:come non c'e' usb ?
<chicco> si se entro nel boot non c'è possibilita di fare il boot da usb solo da disco  o da masterizzatore
<chicco> e non è una questione di secur boot
<chicco> proprio non c'è la riga con usb
<chicco> per cui dovro creare un dvd bootable(si dice cosi?)
<chicco> me lo hanno installato male perchè quando tento gli aggiornamenti mi diceche non c'è spazio sul disco ma il dico è vuoto
<chicco> .....
<chicco> inoltre chiedo: il mio sistema può supportare la versione 64 bit?
<chicco> daiii anche solo un piccolo suggerimentooo:))))
<chicco> ok grazie dell'aiuto....veramente di grande utilita
<davide1432> buongiorno. qualcuno sa indicarmi qualche "guida" utile per linuxDC++? non sono in grado e non riesco a trovare nulla che mi possa aiutare
<davide1432> come configurare, usare, ecc ecc
<gigirock> davide1432:cosa è linuxDC++ ?
<davide1432> Direct Connect è un protocollo di condivisione file P2P (peer-to-peer); i client si connettono ad un hub centrale dove possono vedere un elenco di client o utenti connessi. Gli utenti possono cercare file o scaricarli da altri client, oltre a conversare con altri utenti.
<fabio2> Ciao a tutti
<vitodoc> ciao
<fabio2> sto provando a installare ubuntu caricato su pendrive in formato iso in una partizione del disco
<fabio2> parte ma poi si blocca e sembra che non avanza
<fabio2> rimane schermata nera con il cursore lampeggiante
<vitodoc> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<fabio2> l'ho creato con rufus
<vitodoc> fallo con etcher, rufus è bugato
<fabio2> ah ecco xD
<fabio2> ora prov Grazie!!
<gigirock> fabio2:parte e quando si blocca ?
<fabio2> vedo schermata ubuntu e dopo schermata nera
<fabio2> con cursore lampeggiante
<gigirock> fabio2:se premi esc o shift dovresti vedere cosa fa il sistema e a video avrai delle indicazioni di perche' si ferma , hai disabilitato secure boot ?
<fabio2> ho provato a premere esc ma non succedeva nulla.
<fabio2> il secure boot penso di si, non ricordo perchè le ho provate tutte
<fabio2> appena finisco il flash controllo
<gigirock> fabio2:rifai la chiavetta con etcher che siamo sicuri del risultato
<vitodoc> fabio2: instato rifai la pendrive con etcher, poi se si ripresenta il problema vedsiamo di risovere.
<fabio2> in caso apresti dirvmi i passaggi così verifico
<fabio2> ok, sto flashando
<fabio2> eccomi, no ancora non va
<fabio2> ora parte l'istallazione
<fabio2> eccomi
<fabio2> dicevo che ora parte l'installazione ma viene una lunga lista con il seguente errore
<fabio2> squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x33c4b4b5
<vitodoc> fabio2: che win hai ?
<fabio2> 7
<fabio2> ultimate
<vitodoc> il sistema è stato spento correttametente ?
<fabio2> si
<vitodoc> controlla l'md5sum della iso
<fabio2> dice che corrisponde
<vitodoc> fabio2: quale iso sta installando?
<fabio2> 18.04
<vitodoc> fabio2: leggende un po in giro potrebbe dipendere dalla pendrive. Altro non saprei.
<vitodoc> prova a montare la iso su un altra pendrive
<fabio2> ok
<fabio2> prov anche questo
<fabio2> grazie tante
<puccio> ciao a tutti , chi mi aiuterebbe a capire perchè il mio ubuntu 18.04 LTS , installazione da 0, va a scatti?
<Andrea86> Salve!
<fede2494> vorrei chiedere come devo fare per installare ubuntu dopo aver acquistato la rivista ubuntufacile con il dvd dove c'è scritto di esserci ubuntu 19.10
<puccio> fede2494, curiosità mia, ma sulla rivista non vieni guidato?
<paolo55> ho installato lubuntu 14 lts su vecchio notebook. Al orimo riavvio dopo il login mi riposta una dicitura tipo
<paolo55> nomeutente@nomeutente  ...    cosa devo digitare dopo...??
<paolo55> non mi riesce ad entrare
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-17
<genova> Buon giorno chiedo supporto perchè non riesco a visualizzare lo schermo del mio pc portatile HP PAVILLON su un monitor secondario e7o sul monitor della TV.
<vitodoc> genova: collega il monitor al pc e dai questo comando
<vitodoc> xrandr |nc termbin.com 9999
<vitodoc> e incolla qui il link che ti restituisce
<Fede> Salve, devo chiedere un piacere. Non riesco a far avviare Ubuntu dopo aver rimosso la chiavetta di installazione. https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/nQNmPBUTdiLpIYVnLOwA?signature=48c2780b83b508671146dba50719404d9eae84d98cf3d89c5d9a2b33ce219c11&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1ODcxMjQ0NTF9
<Fede> Qualcuno sa darmi una mano?
<Carlin0> Fede, come hai preparato la chiavetta ?
<david___> HEllo
<david___> Ciao !!!
<chiara_> hdmi non funziona.
<giacomo> ciao
<giacomo> qualcuno è online
<giacomo> ?????
<giacomo> ???
<vitodoc> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<giacomo> qualcuno può aiutarmi non riesco a fare una usb Bootable di wind10 le ho già provate tutte
<giacomo> ma non ho trovato la soluzione
<giacomo> sia montando il file.iso e copiando i file nella pennetta che usare woeusb
<vitodoc> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> Per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<paok70> qualcuno mi sa dire perchè ogni volta che accedo ad ubuntu e quindi ad internet sono costretto a mettere la password nuovamente. Ci sarà un modo per metterla una volta e non pensarci più. Grazie.
<tunechi> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-18
<pigeta> buongiorno
<pigeta> problemino su ubuntu tastiera digita da sola,non sempre,anche tasti cursore,provato sia con tastiera usb che ps/2,in windows nessun problema
<Eeepc> Ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno online a cui posso chiedere un'informazione tecnica?
<Eeepc> ?
<Roxy1972> buongirono avrei un problema con ubuntu
<Roxy1972> questa mattina con avvio mi ha dato messaggio reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key
<Roxy1972> qualcuno mi può dare una mano??
<vitodoc> contralla nel bios l'ordine di boot dell'hd o la priorità di boot
<Roxy1972> non mi fa accedere da nessuna parte
<Roxy1972> schermata nera con il messaggio di cui sopra
<vitodoc> nel bios ci devi per forza entrare
<Roxy1972> con quale f?? non è il mio.. io uso mac
<vitodoc> e come vuoi che lo sappia io... il pc o hai tu davanti. cerca con google il modello e vedi
<Roxy1972> appena lo accendi appare subito quella schermata
<Roxy1972> ok sono riuscita entrare nei bios mi sai indicare cosa devo fare??
<victor_> ops
<Elbit0r> _
<Christian79> buona sera ragazzi, non so se son nella sezione giusta: ho appena installato lubuntu su un vecchio asus eee pc, tutto bene ma non mi funziona l'audio, ne audio di sistema ne su internet, è la prima volta che utilizzo lubuntu e non so come muovermi, ho già controllato l'audio dalla sua applicazione ma non da nessun problema, avete qualche soluzione
<Christian79> perfavore?
<Marcus1957> Ciao. in fase di noleggio di un film su youtube ho fatto una manovra sbagliata disattivando un componente che ora non ricordo  e ora sul pc non funziona più il mouse, indipendentemente dalla porta USB nella quale lo inserisco e non funziona più la webcam integta nel pc. cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema? grazie mille.
<gigirock> Christian79:hai aggionrnato ? sudo apt update
<gigirock> ah ecco gia' andato
<Christian79> c'è qualcuno attivo che può dare aiuto? grazie
<gigirock> Christian79:ti ho appena scritto
<gigirock> Marcus1957:non ho capito che operazione hai eseguito, hai disabilitato un componente .... software ?
<gigirock> Christian79:trova nel tuo sistema driver aggiuntivi e vedi se c'e' qualche cosa da installare....
<Christian79> gigirock perdonami ma mi ha buttato fuori firefox e ho perso a tua risposta
<Christian79> gigirock non so come muovermi con lubuntu perchè è  prima volta che lo utilizzo, riesci a "guidarmi"?
<gigirock> Christian79:ctrl alt t si apre il terminale
<Christian79> ok fatto
<gigirock> Christian79:scrivi sudo apt update poi invio/enter
<gigirock> ti chiede la password che dovresti sapere...........
<Christian79> ok stanno uscendo un sacco di scritte
<Christian79> 1 pacchetto può essere aggiornato: eseguire "apt list --upgradable" per vederlo.
<gigirock> Christian79:sudo apt upgrade
<Christian79> bionic-updates 1:3.26.4-0~ubuntu18.04.5 i386 [aggiornabile da: 1:3.26.3-0ubuntu4]
<Christian79> N: C'è 1 versione aggiuntiva: usare "-a" per visualizzarla
<gigirock> Christian79:ok adesso sudo apt install inxi
<Vsys> ciao a tutti
<Christian79> ggirock ha lavorato un pò e poi è uscito:ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
<Christian79> ora che faccio?
<gigirock> Christian79:sudo apt install pastebinit
<gigirock> Christian79:inxi -F | pastebinit se sei sul computer incriminato.....
<Christian79> ok fatto
<gigirock> Christian79:hai visto anche l'ultima istruzione ?
<Christian79> si, mi da un indirizzo http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gQf5PMZVMm/
<gigirock> Christian79:sempre dal terminale alsamixer
<gigirock> vedrai una specie di mixer audio dove puoi regolare i vari livelli , ma interessa il menu f6 scheda sonora, vedi quale scheda e' selezionata
<Christian79> sembra sia selezionata quella predefinita, in caso posso modificarla con HDA intel oppure m chiede di inserire il nome device
<gigirock> Christian79:prova, perche' magari e' selezionata l'uscita digitale che non senti, hai provato ad inserire delle cuffie ?
<gigirock> il sistema audio e' riconosciuto quindi dovrebbe funzionare
<gigirock> poi puoi andare nelle impostazioni audio e controllare che sia collegata l'uscita 'analogica'
<gigirock> poi non ricordo se hai gia' controllato driver aggiuntivi Christian79 ?
<Christian79> si, con e cuffie si sente, però non senti niente da pc, drive aggiuntivi già controllati
<Christian79> come faccio ad impostare l'audio per sentire senza cuffie?
<Christian79> gigirock, hai qualche dritta?
<Carlin0> Christian79, avete controllato su alsamixer che non ci siano canali in  mute ?
<Christian79> carlino0 su alsamixer vedo auto-mute M enabled e looppck M disbed
<Carlin0> nelle colonne con MM in basso premi m per levarlo
<Christian79> nella colonna speaker ho MM ma non riesco a cambiarlo
<Carlin0> ti devi spostare con le frecce in quella colonna e poi premere M
<gigirock> ne
<gigirock> nelle impostazioni audio va collegata l'uscita audio analogica e non la cuffia......
<Carlin0> la cuffia ha la sua uscita di solito
<Christian79> fatto però non sento ancora
<Carlin0> hai alzato il volume ? sempre con le frecce ...
<Christian79> ho alzato ora quelle relative a headphone e ora funziona!!!
<Carlin0> Christian79, hai collegato le case all'uscita dele cuffie ...
<Christian79> grazie 1000 per il supporto
<gigirock> vado a mangiare la pizza
<Christian79> grazie ancora
<ziobardiu> ciao a tutti
<ziobardiu> non riesco a copiere dei file in un hd esterno
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-19
<Manuzizaninux> buongiorno a tutti...io avrei una problema...praticamente io a casa ho due pc in rete ,uno con debian e l'altro con ubuntu...su quello con ubuntu che e' quello principale che uso sempre ho tutti i miei file,mp3,video,ecc...ecc...come posso fare per poter passare i file da un pc al altro senza dover ogni volta usare chiavetta o hd esterno?
<Carlin0> !samba | Manuzizaninux
<ubot-it> Manuzizaninux: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<giomba> con Samba puoi condividere i file anche con Windows; altrimenti valuterei anche ssh, ci vuole pure meno a configurarlo
<luckj> ciao, ho creato una partizione in cui spostare la home, seguendo il wiki ufficiale, sembra sia andato tutto a buon fine ma adesso non riesco ad accedere solo con uno dei 2 utenti che ho sul pc
<luckj> *adesso riesco ad accedere solo con uno dei 2 utenti che ho sul pc
<luckj> fatto sull'utente principale pensavo di potere fare la stessa procedura con l'latro utente ma non riesco nemmeno a fare il login, cosa mi sono perso?
<luckj> in realtà nella partizione dove ho spostato la home quindi in /media trovo la cartella home ma anche la cartella dell'utente , luckj in questo caso
<luckj> qualcuno ha 5 minuti per aiutarmi a capire?
<gigirock> luckj:che succede ?
<gigirock> luckj:tu hai salvato la home da un sistema e poi hai installato un nuovo OS ?
<luckj> no no ho partizionato il disco su cui ho le home
<luckj> in orgine 2tb ho fatto una partizione da 300gb per OS e spostato la home nella partizione grande
<Carlin0> luckj, al 90% è un problema di permessi , ma è difficile dire ... staccare la /homedalla partizione / non è cosa di tutti i giorni
<luckj> la home dell'utente principale sembra ok
<luckj> ma non ho ancora fatto l'ultimo passaggio del wiki dove si dovrebbe andare tramite live a cancellare la home nella vecchia partizione
<Gian> buongiorno e buonadomenica
<gigirock> luckj:il nuovo sistema doveva avere il sistema delle autorizzazioni uguali al precedente
<Gian> io e mio amico abbiamo ubuntu
<gigirock> luckj:ai permessi vengono date delle strutture numeriche che cambiano da sistema a sistema
<Gian> e lui vuole scaricare windows 10 dal sito windows
<Gian> https://www.microsoft.com/it-it/software-download/windows10ISO
<Carlin0> gigirock, non è un nuovo OS , ha separato la /home di un OS esistente
<Gian> perche nessuno dei due riesce a complettare il download?
<Carlin0> !windows | Gian
<ubot-it> Gian: Per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Gian> ma non windows
<Gian> noi usiamo ubuntu
<gigirock> Gian:cosa vuol dire completare ?
<Gian> e non riusciamo a scaricarlo a complettarlo
<luckj> Carlin0 dice giusto sul disco avevo OS e home nella stessa partizione, ho creato un altra partizione e ho spostato la home
<Gian> il minutaggio del dowload va avanti e torna indietro es. 11 min all apertura d... 12 min all apertuda d... e cosi via
<Carlin0> Gian, altre cose le scarichi ?
<Gian> no
<Gian> lui mi ha chiamato che non riusciva
<Gian> ci ho provato anch io
<Carlin0> !download | Gian
<ubot-it> Gian: https://www.ubuntu.com/download , http://releases.ubuntu.com/ o https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Gian> e neanche a me
<gigirock> cioe' dal sistema funzionante la /home ha cambiato posizione andando fisicamente su un altro device ?
<Carlin0> prova a scaricar eubuntu
<Carlin0> gigirock, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/SpostareHomePartizioneSeparata
<Gian> adesso lo messo a scaricare ma non ho problemi con ubuntu
<luckj> gigirock la home è sempre sullo stesso device ma in un altra partizione, ho seguito questa guida https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/SpostareHomePartizioneSeparata
<Gian> e scaricare windows da ubuntu
<Carlin0> ecco Gian quindi il problema non è di ubuntu
<Gian> non penso che ci sia qualcosa di incompatibilità
<Carlin0> potrebbe essere un problema di rete Gian o de sito microsoft
<Gian> devo capire se windows gli piace ubuntu o ubuntu non piace windows
<Carlin0> ma sicuramente NON di ubuntu
<gigirock> Gian:ma quando dici che scarichi windows, scarichi dal tools microsoft ?
<Carlin0> comunque Gian qui sei OT
<Gian> il sistema opreativo
<Carlin0> Off Topic
<gigirock> luckj:vai alla guida che ha indicato Carlin0 poi controlla il passaggio "Modificare /etc/fstab/" se non c'e' quello.....
<luckj> gigirock quello l'ho modificato
<Gian> carlino era solo capire se ubuntu in qualche modo bloccava il dowload
<Gian> poi se non è ubuntu sicuramente sarà il sito di windows
<Gian> biosgna capire
<Carlin0> luckj, potresti provare a mettere in pastebin un paio di output tanto per farci un'idea
<luckj> ok forse meglio
<Carlin0> Gian, ti ho già detto : sicuramente NON è ubuntu
<Gian> in questa cha come si fa a menzionare un utente
<gigirock> Gian:non hai ancora detto cosa si blocca e quando
<Gian> carlino grazie provo a capire sul sito di windwos
<Carlin0> luckj, ls -al /home
<Gian> non va avanti
<Carlin0> !paste | luckj
<ubot-it> luckj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<gigirock> !dettagli | Gian
<ubot-it> Gian: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<luckj> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DCMq36pj6z/
<Gian> ce un comando per elencare su teminale tutte le info che ti servono cosi le copio e le incollo?
<Carlin0> luckj, i 2 utenti sono luckj  e cointestato ?
<Carlin0> Gian, te lo dico per l'ultima volte SEI OFF TOPIC !
<luckj> Carlin0 esatto
<Gian> il download va avanti e torna indietro con il minutaggio cioè 9 dop 12 dopo 8 dopo 13
<Gian> ok
<Carlin0> luckj, ora fai vedere ls -al /home/luckj e ls -sl /home/cointestato
<Carlin0> luckj, l'utente che ha problemi è cointestato vero ?
<luckj> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9kFrnCQqtV/
<Carlin0> luckj, ora fai vedere ls -al /home/luckj e ls -al /home/cointestato
<Carlin0> avevo sbagliato il 2° comando
<luckj> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q88vG4SJz7/
<luckj> Carlin0 si l'utente con problemi è cointestato
<Carlin0> luckj, sudo ls -al /home/cointestato
<luckj> ls -al non lo devo fare loggato con l'utente cointeistato?
<Carlin0> dai il comando così
<luckj> Carlin0 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BS6TMy3xnD/
<pangkor> Ciao a tutti. Ho un problema sul mio portatile Asus A56C, collegandolo con un monitor esterno Philips per smart working, e tenendo spento quello integrato, questo non mi si è più riacceso. Premetto che sul portatile è installato Ubuntu 18.04 e Windows 10, che prima funzionavano regolarmente, ora mi parte direttamente Windows 10. Se però prendo l'HD
<pangkor>  e lo collego ad un'altro portatile, questo mi parte regolarmente.
<gigirock> pangkor:che confusione, il problema e' del video o del boot ?
<Carlin0> luckj, sudo chown -R cointestato:cointestato /home/cointestato
<Carlin0> luckj, copialo per intero
<pangkor> Del video integrato che resta nero
<luckj> Carlin0 fatto
<Carlin0> luckj, e dopo mi fai rivedere ls -al /home
<gigirock> pangkor:quindi con hardisk nel portatile e video collegato , accensione , cosa vedi ?
<luckj> Carlin0 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jmMQxTqzYY/
<Carlin0> luckj, e dopo mi fai rivedere ls -al /home
<Carlin0> lol
<pangkor> sul video esterno mi parte direttamente Windows 10, quello integrato è morto
<gigirock> pangkor:ok carica completamente windows e poi controlla sul portatile il tasto funzione per switchare sui vari video
<Carlin0> luckj, ?
<pangkor> Già fatto, se mi sposto tra i due, tornando all'integrato, tutto mi si spegne
<luckj> Carlin0 si? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jmMQxTqzYY/
<luckj> sbaglio qualcosa?
<Carlin0> luckj, copia il comando che ti do
<Carlin0> luckj, e dopo mi fai rivedere ls -al /home
<gigirock> pangkor:i due video hanno mai funzionato allo stesso momento ?
<luckj> Carlin0 questo comando? sudo chown -R cointestato:cointestato /home/cointestato
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> luckj, e dopo mi fai rivedere ls -al /home
<gigirock> pangkor:tutto si spegne vuol dire che si spegne il pc o che il video diventa nero ?
<Carlin0> ls -al /home
<pangkor> Si all'inizio funzionavano tutti e due, poi ho voluto io disabilitare quello integrato, prima in Wind 10 e poi in Ubuntu. Da quando l'ho fatto su Ubuntu, il monitor integrato non si è più acceso.
<luckj> Carlin0 eccolo https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BSm6yM7FSN/
<Carlin0> luckj, sembra a posto , prova a loggarti con l'altr utente
<pangkor> che il video diventa nero, il pc funziona
<gigirock> pangkor:adesso da wind10 se premi il tasto dx sul desktop puoi modificare le impostazioni video ?
<luckj> Carlin0 Grande! grazie mille, mi sai dire come faccio a vedere che effettivamente le due home in uso ora sono nella nuova partizione?
<Carlin0> luckj, non ho capito cosa vuoi fare
<Carlin0> luckj, vuoi controllare se usi la nuova o la vecchia ?
<pangkor> Si posso modificare le impostazioni del monitor esterno, se imposto mostra solo 1 (monitor integrato), gli ho tutti e 2 neri
<luckj> Carlin0 seguento il wiki alla fine della procedura dovrei cancellare le vecchie home in /home continuando ad utilizzare quelle in /media/home che sono quelle che ho spostato nella nuova partizione
<luckj> corretto?
<luckj> se uso la nuova
<gigirock> pangkor:se puoi fare una chiavetta per avviare "un altro OS", vediamo se e' un problema hardware... poi controlla se c'e' qualche impostazione nel bios
<Carlin0> non ho letto tutto ma all'incirca è così luckj
<Carlin0> luckj, metti in pastebin df -h
<luckj> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qHvk83bJYJ/
<pangkor> il problema è che la schermata del bios la vedo solo sul monitor integrato, che è nera
<Carlin0> luckj, come puoi vedere la partizione / (in uso) è /dev/sdb1 e la /home (in uso) è /dev/sdb2
<luckj> Carlin0 ora ho capito, grazie per l'aiuto e buona domenica
<pangkor> non riesco a far partire un altro OS da chiavetta se non modifico l'ordine di partenza sul bios
<Carlin0> di nulla luckj  :)
<gigirock> pangkor:se fai partire il sistema senza disco vedi qualcosa sul video ?
<pangkor> questo non l'ho provato, ho solo preso il disco, montato su un contenitore esterno e fatto partire su altro portatile, li tutto funziona regolarmente. La schermata iniziale è la solita con la scelta di partenza di Ubuntu o Windows 10.
<pangkor> la cosa strana è che il portatile con il solo monitor esterno funzionante, all'avvio non mi proponga i 2 OS, ma mi vada diretto in Windows 10.
<apt-ghetto> pangkor: Perché ti sembra strano? Sono sistemi installati in modalità UEFI o BIOS?
<pangkor> mi sembra UEFI, il portatile è del 2012
<apt-ghetto> Avvia la live, installa efibootmgr
<apt-ghetto> poi sudo parted --list >> debug.txt
<apt-ghetto> e sudo efibootmgr -v >> debug.txt
<apt-ghetto> alla fine pastebinit -i debug.txt e condividi l'URL
<pangkor> Confermo da informazioni di sistema il bios è UEFI
<Gian> Buongiorno
<antoniot> ciao
<antoniot> ho un probmema con formattazione di una chiaveta
<antoniot> e un usb dove ho masterizzato linux mind, ma no e verso di formattarla
<antoniot> le ho prvate tutte , potete aiutarmi
<Carlin0> antoniot, con gparted rifai la tabella partizioni
<antoniot> sono andato anche li
<antoniot> ci riprovo
<pangkor> come sospettavo la live su dvd non parte
<pangkor> all'avvio mi va diretto in windows 10
<apt-ghetto> pangkor: Entra nelle impostazioni dell'UEFI e metti il lettore DVD al primo posto
<pangkor> magari potessi farlo. Il portatile ha il monitor nero, all'avvio non vedo nulla. E sul monitor esterno mi parte diretto windows 10
<apt-ghetto> Ok, ho capito. Forse riesci a rimettere Ubuntu al primo posto con bcdedit => https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/manufacture/desktop/bcdedit-command-line-options
<pangkor> praticamente come faccio ad utilizzare bcdedit?
<apt-ghetto> Io userei `bcdedit /bootsequence {UUID-di-Ubuntu}` per avviare Ubuntu (se esiste) al riavvio
<apt-ghetto> Ma ti racommando di chiedere gli esperti di Windows
<gigirock> pangkor:ma se hai il monitor esterno collegato vedi le impostazioni del bios ?
<Giancarlo> Buongiorno
<Giancarlo> sto provando a cancellare una chiavetta usb con iso di ubuntu da gparted
<Giancarlo> non riesco
<gigirock> Giancarlo:le chiavette si rompono spesso
<Giancarlo> Le partizioni 1 su /dev/sdc sono state scritte, ma non è stato possibile informare il kernel della modifica, probabilmente poiché sono in uso: restano in uso le vecchie partizioni. È consigliato riavviare ora prima di eseguire ulteriori modifiche.
<gigirock> Giancarlo:chiudi tutti i programmi
<gigirock> Giancarlo:dal terminale scrivi sync , estrai quella chiavetta
<Giancarlo> ok ho lasciato aperto solo la pagina con la chat
<gigirock> Giancarlo:poi la inserisci ancora attendi qualche secondo e dai dmesg dal terminale e leggi cosa dice....
<Giancarlo> gian@Taverna:~$ sync
<gigirock> Giancarlo:probabilmente avevi montato la iso e hai modificato qualcosa mentre era montata... incident will be reported
<Giancarlo> come faccio a postare quello che dice il terminale
<gigirock> Giancarlo:del dmesg bastano le ultime righe.....
<gigirock> Giancarlo:dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<Giancarlo> Buffer I/O error on dev sr1, logical block 48768, async page read
<Giancarlo> ultima riga
<Giancarlo> altre non riesco a postarle
<anthonytod> anche io lo stesso problema
<gigirock> Giancarlo: perche' non riesci a postarle ? con dmesg | tail | pastebinit ?
<gigirock> anthonytod: quale problema ?
<Giancarlo> dmesg | tail | pastebinit  devo sciverli su terminale
<gigirock> Giancarlo:si così come hai scritto ti rida' il solito link
 * gigirock gelatotime
<Giancarlo> Comando «pastebinit» non trovato, ma può essere installato con:
<Giancarlo> sudo apt install pastebinit
<gigirock> e installa
<Giancarlo> cosa devo fare?
<gigirock> Giancarlo:sudo apt install pastebinit
<Giancarlo> ok installato
<Giancarlo> adesso
<gigirock> Giancarlo:dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<gigirock> ti ritorna un link che copi/incolli qui
<gigirock> Giancarlo:dentro a quel link c'e' il risultato del comando dmesg | tail
<Giancarlo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PQxHmvcHSs/
<gigirock> Giancarlo:ma e' una chiavetta usb normale ?
<Giancarlo> si che uso sempre
<Giancarlo> scandisk
<gigirock> Giancarlo:mount | pastebinit
<Giancarlo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rCY4pCd38J/
<gigirock> /dev/sr1 on /media/gian/U3 System type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,relatime,norock,check=r,map=n,blocksize=2048,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmode=500,fmode=400,uhelper=udisks2)
<gigirock> Giancarlo:adesso 6 loggato come "gian" ?
<Giancarlo> ok
<Giancarlo> cosa devo fare con gparted
<gigirock> Giancarlo:se dai ls -l /media/gian/U3 cosa vedi ?
<pangkor> no, da monitor esterno non vedo il bios. E' questa la cosa che mi complica la vita
<Giancarlo> ls: impossibile accedere a '/media/gian/U3': File o directory non esistente
<pangkor> non ho capito dal prompt dei comandi di Windows 10 come modificare l'ordine UEFI
<gigirock> Giancarlo:quella chiavetta e' montata ro = read only , prima di fare qualsiasi cosa con gparted devi 'smontarla' forse gparted dice unmount
<Giancarlo> come faccio
<gigirock> pangkor:devi usare bcedit oppure msconfig , bcedit e' da riga comando cmd, mentre msconfig e' grafico
<gigirock> Giancarlo: prova sudo umount /dev/sr1
<Giancarlo> ok adesso
<Giancarlo> mi sembra che ci sono riuscito
<gigirock> Giancarlo:adesso sudo gparted e dovresti poter modificare quella chiavetta, ma cosa ci devi fare ?
<gigirock> Giancarlo:o meglio cosa c'e' adesso su quella chiavetta ?
<Giancarlo> il comando che devo usare usb iso prima di usare gparted è sudo umount /dev/sr1
<Giancarlo> lho gia fatto da programma
<Giancarlo> tre fail
<Giancarlo> tre cose
<gigirock> Giancarlo:ma gparted e' partito ?
<Giancarlo> autorun.inf, LaunchPad.zip, LaunchU3.exe
<Giancarlo> queste tre cose qui
<Giancarlo> non cè piu iso di ubuntu
<gigirock> Giancarlo:infatti la chiavetta e' formattata come un cd ...
<Giancarlo> quei tre files sono di natura nella chiavetta
<gigirock> Giancarlo:di natura '
<gigirock> Giancarlo:di natura ?
<Giancarlo> no lo sempre usata con foto e musica ecc...
<gigirock> Giancarlo:ma cosa devi fare con la chiavetta ?
<Giancarlo> lo usato solo una volta per ubuntu
<gigirock> mah
<Giancarlo> normalmente files
<Giancarlo> foto musica ecc...
<Giancarlo> fare la chiavetta per uso normale cosa devo fare?
<gigirock> Giancarlo:la formatti ma dipende cosa intendi per uso normale
<Giancarlo> cancellare quei tre files che non riesco
<Giancarlo> ci metti le foto la musica qualche video
<Giancarlo> le solite cose
<Giancarlo> per usarla come iso la usi una volta sola quando devi installare su pc ubuntu
<Giancarlo> mica tutti i giorni installi
<Giancarlo> era per non usare il dvd
<gigirock> ah ok , allora dovresti avere anche una utility che si chiama dischi e con quella formatti la tua chiavetta
<gigirock> che ubuntu hai installato ?
<Giancarlo> il 18 lts
<Giancarlo> aspetto il 20 lts
<Giancarlo> per passare dal 18 al 20 senzo installare 20 da chiavetta come posso fare quando uscira
<motore> buonasera a tutti, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare ad installare una chiavetta usb WIFI?
<motore> ho provato a leggere sui forum ma non ci sono riuscito lo stesso... il pc la rileva (lsusb: "Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c52e Logitech, Inc. MK260 Wireless Combo Receiver")
<motore> Ciao ragazzi, c'è qualcuno disponibile a darmi una mano? Ho un problema con una chiavetta wifi che non riesco a far funzionare con Ubuntu 18.04lts
<pangkor> Ecco il link pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mBvQk9VRHk/ con il problema di avvio di solo windows 10 e di monitor notebook sempre spento
